# What Detailing Products Have You Bought Today ...



## Bristle Hound

... as a result of being on DW?

Might be a bit of a laugh! Just don't let the missus see! :lol:

Me? Gtechniq G1 :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980

I've not bought anything......yet


----------



## Tips

Dooka Wash Pad & Dr Leather Wipes in my basket ready for checkout :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy

I haven't bought them today, but since you introduced me here I have bought -
About 20 extra micro fibre cloths
6 foam / micro fibre pads 
IronX
Dodo Juice Micro Prime (I like a lot)
Poorboys White Diamond 
Megs Clay kit
AG Tar remover
2 Wheel Brushes
Micro Fibre Wash Mit and Micro Fibre Sponge

:lol:


----------



## MarkSmith

Over the bank holiday I have bought loads of new detailer bottles from Autobrite, a Gilmour Foammaster pump sprayer from Elite


----------



## Bristle Hound

LittleMissTracy said:


> I haven't bought them today, but since you introduced me here I have bought -
> About 20 extra micro fibre cloths
> 6 foam / micro fibre pads
> IronX
> Dodo Juice Micro Prime (I like a lot)
> Poorboys White Diamond
> Megs Clay kit
> AG Tar remover
> 2 Wheel Brushes
> Micro Fibre Wash Mit and Micro Fibre Sponge
> 
> :lol:


Told you it could get expensive Tracy!


----------



## Mr A4

303 Aerospace Protectant. Only about my 10th order from CYC since I joined DW in march


----------



## magpieV6

Today?

DJ Fleece
DJ Waterless wash
DJ born slippy
DJ orange crush
DJ time to dry
DJ spritz bottle
DJ gloss SN trim sealant kit
DJ glass cleaner, polish, sealant
Poorboys mf towels x5
3m masking tape x5

Plus a voucher for some one 

Tomorrow ....

5 ltrs of iron X
DJ yellow mf's 



Last wednesday

DJ SN tyre dressing
DJ SN waterless wash
DJ SN acrylic spritz
DJ SN carnauba glaze
DJ SN micro prime
Carpro trix


Dont get me started on last month!


----------



## magpieV6

MarkSmith said:


> Over the bank holiday I have bought loads of new detailer bottles from Autobrite, a Gilmour Foammaster pump sprayer from Elite


that foam sprayer is awesome Mark, I had one :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Bristle Hound said:


> Told you it could get expensive Tracy!


I have shopped around and have some bargains.
I forgot the rain off type stuff from Poundland too.
Got a birthday soon so can wait for the rest. All thanks to you.
Got to say BF's Civic looks really nice. Albartho looks good too but being that he's not metallic doesn't have the same sparkle, more shiny.


----------



## Tank.

Bought myself a decent looking wheel brush today. Got the JML mantis wheel brush looked identical to the meguiars one!

Hope its good


----------



## rtjc

None, but waiting home tomorrow for stuff that was delayed due to Jubilee. I forgot: doh!


----------



## kempe

VP combo snowfoam
VP ph snowfoam 
3 x hexlogic pads orange 4 inch
3 x hexlogic pads black 4 inch
3 x hexlogic pads green 4 inch
3 x hexlogic pads white 4 inch
500ml bottle of iron x
500m bottle of ag srp 
cg glossworkz glaze
Megs ultimate compound
megs ultimate polish 
5ltrs of as g101
5 drying towels 
2 x Zaino Z6 

Thats about it for the moment


----------



## Tips

Limited Edition tub of Dr Leather Wipes x 40 bought


----------



## edthedrummer

Gave in and bought a Polished Bliss Paint Thickness Gauge. 

Damn.


----------



## Shinyvec

I have cut right back on buying Detailing stuff as I have far to much gear as it is for personel use.
























Today I bought a used Menzerna Powerlock as I have read good reports about it and always fancied trying it but not at the new price. Almost had you all fooled there for a moment :lol:


----------



## JakeWhite

Shinyvec said:


> I have cut right back on buying Detailing stuff as I have far to much gear as it is for personel use.
> 
> 
> Shinyvec said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: andy you never cease to amaze me!
> 
> Today I bought a used Menzerna Powerlock as I have read good reports about it and always fancied trying it but not at the new price. Almost had you all fooled there for a moment :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Shinyvec

I saw it by chance earlier on and thought I would have a little play with it. Incase you dont know what it is Jake, its another Sealent and you know I like my Sealents


----------



## Bristle Hound

Today - Dr. Leather cleaning wipes x 40 :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Bought another tub of Dr Leather wipes x 40 :thumb:


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan

LED swirl spotting torch
CG: fade 2 black
Mini EZ brush
#00 Wire wool
Megs APC bottle with sprayer
AF mercury metal polish


----------



## JakeWhite

Shinyvec said:


> I saw it by chance earlier on and thought I would have a little play with it. Incase you dont know what it is Jake, its another Sealent and you know I like my Sealents


Ah yes, fair play then  what's your thoughts on it?


----------



## jlw41

Just got a 6m hose extension for the karcher from lidl :thumb:


----------



## svended

Waiting for delivery of
Trix 600ml
Iron-X 500ml
Poorboys Microfibre Detailing Gloves (pair) 
303 Aerospace Protectant 16oz 
Elite 250ml Superfine Mist Spray Bottles - Triple Pack
Scholl Concepts Wax & Dressing Black Foam Hand Puck
Elite Super Soft 5" Cotton Applicator with pocket


----------



## Pugben308

Since Friday I have got/ waiting for

A/G- shampoo
A/G- super resin polish 
Meguiars quick detailer
Detailing brushes 
Clay bar
Microfiber cloths
Meguiars endurance tyre gel 
Grit bucket
Lambs wool wash mit
Iron x
Meguiars interior quick detailer
A/G bird droppings wipes just incase whilst im out

Just need to wait till Friday as its my birthday then I can go get some wax and order some snow foam


----------



## arbth703

Megs quick detailer, Megs ultimate interior dressing, AG Shampoo, Drying towel from asda £3.


----------



## wanner69

Werkstatt acrylic kit


----------



## Tips

500ml of Chemical Guys No Touch Snow Foam - courtesy of Shaun :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980

Just ordered another 1L of AF Imperial Concentrate (wheel cleaner)


----------



## Focusaddict

jlw41 said:


> Just got a 6m hose extension for the karcher from lidl :thumb:


DAMN IT, I'm at work. Is it for a twist push connector?


----------



## Tips

100% Wool Sheepskin Washpad 8" x 8" < £9 delivered


----------



## Focusaddict

Tips said:


> 100% Wool Sheepskin Washpad 8" x 8" < £9 delivered


Link please?:thumb:


----------



## Tips

Sheepskin washpads :thumb:

Make an offer of £8.50 - it worked for me


----------



## Focusaddict

Tips said:


> Sheepskin washpads :thumb:
> 
> Make an offer of £8.50 - it worked for me


Have you used this before?


----------



## Tips

Nope - I'm taking a punt at that price.

What's the worst that can happen









I'm still going to buy a dooka pad, but just waiting to find out what the current colour is


----------



## Focusaddict

Tips said:


> Nope - I'm taking a punt at that price.
> 
> What's the worst that can happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still going to buy a dooka pad, but just waiting to find out what the current colour is


Thinking of ordering two of them. lol

Went for two....like you said what's the worst.:lol:


----------



## Tips

Do what I just did, Buy one sheepskin one, and one synthetic one. :thumb:

Here's the link to the synthetic one 

I'll use one washpad for the top of the car, and the other one for the sills & bottom half of the car.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tips

Ha, ha - all gone 

Well done, buddy :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

The AF Oblitarate has just arrived from Polished Bliss :thumb:

Forgot I ordered that ... :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Tips - I'm blaming you for the Dr. Leather wipes purchase lol :wall:


----------



## Dannbodge

I bought a 1.5l Pressure sprayer for £1.99


----------



## Tips

Bristle Hound said:


> Tips - I'm blaming you for the Dr. Leather wipes purchase lol :wall:


Sorry, you won't regret it :thumb:


----------



## R0B

Nothing and probably wont by anything for the rest of the year except maybe exo as ive spent the last few years buying and selling WAY to much that i just didnt need.

Thats what im saying now anyway.........


----------



## kempe

Brought a steam cleaner :thumb:


----------



## verbarthe

Snow Foam Lance, Poorboys Black Hole and some Auto Finesse ObLITerate from Polished Bliss.


----------



## IanA

a large barrel of autoglym snowfoam but its not being delivered to our garage until tomorrow  Oh well, its throwing it down and lightening here anyway


----------



## Demetrios72

DJ Hard Candy


----------



## dave-g

dodo juice drying towel and finger applicator


----------



## Nally

Got some auto finesse revive at 3am last night


----------



## Tank.

Dannbodge said:


> I bought a 1.5l Pressure sprayer for £1.99


Where? I need one?

Take it at that price it wasnt solvent resistant


----------



## Jammy J

Dr. Leather wipes


----------



## Dannbodge

Tank. said:


> Where? I need one?
> 
> Take it at that price it wasnt solvent resistant


The range.
Had loads of other sizes too.
I doubt it is chemical resistant but I'm only putting shampoo in it as a prewash


----------



## Tank.

Im wanting one for tfr pre wash spray but dunno how aggresive the stuff is, heard of tfr causing bottles to deteriorate and explode :shrug:


----------



## Focusaddict

Dannbodge said:


> I bought a 1.5l Pressure sprayer for £1.99


Linkey?:thumb:


----------



## burgmo3

303 High Tech Fabric Guard
CarPro TRIX Tar and Iron Remover
DI Accessories Orange Blossom Air Freshener
DI Microfiber Micro-Restore Microfiber Detergent
DI Microfiber Mini-Towel


----------



## dstroi

G tehnic C4, Dodo juice White Diamond


----------



## Dannbodge

It's this one but I got it for £1.99
http://www.therange.co.uk/1.5l-kingfisher-hand-pressure-sprayer//the-range/fcp-product/43816

They do one that is actually £1.99 though.
http://www.therange.co.uk/1.5l-pressurised-hand-sprayer//the-range/fcp-product/51975


----------



## Shinyvec

Because its rained all day and I am bored stupid and have been on DW almost all day, and ended up buying 500ml of Raceglazes new Nano Wheel Sealent.
Its always an expensive time for me when it rains as buying makes the sun shine inside me, and yes I have a problem and admit it :lol:


----------



## Fac

Lol @ shiney ....

Got me Vic's wax the other day, ordered a litre of trix today.


----------



## Pugben308

Recieved this little parcel today to add to the collection hopefully get some more tomorrow as its my birthday


----------



## afcbob

Ok my list today is

Vax wet and dry hoover
Das 6 polisher plus pads
Menzerna SF4000 + PF25000
Wash mit
Drying towel
Mags 205 + 105
Auto Finesse Clay
Meguiar's Quik Detailer 

plus some other small bits and bobs

:doublesho hope the wife does not login here


----------



## Bristle Hound

Today?

LTT Leather Care black leather repair & touch up pen :thumb:

(Must stay from DW for the sake of my bank account )


----------



## Stomper

3 for 2 still at Hal Frauds


----------



## Stomper

And this little lot coming from Autobrite tomorrow :thumb::buffer:

303 Aerospace Protectant UV protection - 473ML 
3M Perfect-it III Ultrafina SE Polish - 250ML SAMPLE 
Gliptone Liquid Leather - Gentle Leather Cleaner 250ML 
Meguiars Unigrit Finishing Paper -1000 Unigrit-1000 
Meguiars Unigrit Finishing Paper -2000 Unigrit-2000 
Meguiars Unigrit Finishing Paper -3000 Unigrit-3000 
Steel Wire Wool #00 Very Fine Grade 
Meguiars Wet Sanding Pads MEGSWETPADS 
Just The Tonic - Tar + Glue Remover-5 litres 
947ml bottle and chemical resistant trigger 
3M 3434 Masking Tape 1 Inch - Blue - 3 Pack


----------



## Bristle Hound

Got 1 of these to put all my used MF cloths / pads before I do a bulk load of washing. :thumb:

Haven't been able to find one till today










Keeps 'em outta the muck! :buffer:


----------



## jamieblackford

My first bottle of Prima amigo just arrived


----------



## dstroi

got fed up using a microfibre pad to put on wax so bought a Dodo Juice finger thingy to go with the Dodo Juice White Diamond wax sample size but getting good enough results to invest in full size jar!, more thanks to this forum for the info.


----------



## MarkSmith

Today I just ordered 5 litres of Autobrites new Extreme Clean Wheel Cleaner


----------



## Coopertim

Chemical guys new look trim gel, stain remover and clear wash shampoo
Gtechnic i1
Bilt hamber clay
Werkstat acrylic kit
Dodo SN buffing towel, Microfibre applicators, assorted buffing towels
AF oblitarate

Work mates thought i was crazy when this stuff arrived lol they did like the kleenex demonstration of the gtechnic i1 though


----------



## m1pui

1 US Gal. of ONR after being thoroughly impressed with the small bottle :thumb:
i4D Super Plush MF's & an Über Blue Drying towel to go with my DJ BoB & Orange Plush Towels 

Biding my time to get some AF Tough Coat. If I'd thought ahead I'd have ordered some from TUF some could've got it delivered at same time as my i4D delivery on Monday


----------



## Grawschbags

Chemical Guys pad conditioning brush for me. Weirdest brush I've ever seen.


----------



## Jord

Just a few new microfibres and a drying towel from Tesco.


----------



## red46

Hi.

Yesterday I received an order from AutoBrite with:

- Tyre & Trim Detailing Sponge 3 pack;
- Autobrite Repel - Advanced Rain Repellent;
- Foam Lance Stainless Steel Connecting Bar 1/4";
- Meguiars All Surface Interior Brush;
- Flexipads White Scratchless Wonder Soft Buffing Towel;
- Vikan Compact Soft Interior Detailing Brush;
- Silverline Measuring Jug 1 Litre;
- 32mm Round dusting brush;
- Eurow Round Microfiber Pocket Applicator - Twin Pack;
- Silverline Measuring Jug 250ML;
- MagiFoam 1 Litre.

Regards


----------



## Titanium Htail

This week :
- Autoglym Wheel brush
- More SRP
- Autosmart Ali, oh my.
Duet
AquaWax 
Reglaze
- Kent Drying
- MF Gloves

A Stegosaurus, for the kids !


----------



## Bristle Hound

Today?


----------



## red46

Hi.

Yesterday i bought these products from the local store.

- Einszett Kunststoff 150ml;
- Einszett KristalKlar 250ml;
- Wurth Fabric Tape.

Regards


----------



## LittleMissTracy

2 micro fibre towels from pound land and some micro fibre cloths to leave at mums to clean windows and extra bottle of rain away.


----------



## Coopertim

My bunch of new stuff arrived today, first time trying AF products after using oblitarate which i thought was really pleased with.


----------



## gavlar1200

Iron-x, AB Banana Gloss and Tough coat


----------



## m1pui

From TUF:
DJ Born Slippy, Super Natural Clay & AF Tough Coat.

Halfords:
Megs Applicator Pads & a cheap noodle mitt (to try with ONR)

I need to stop :lol:


----------



## Yowfailed

Just ordered Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine as a direct result of some excellent reviews on here, thanks guys :thumb: Now looking for a wheel brush, maybe the Daytona Speedmaster :argie:


----------



## gatman

I bought some G3 paint detox and Autoglym tyre dressing, nothing exciting but hoping the weather holds so I can do the car tomorrow, fingers crossed!!


----------



## cbred

Obsession wax , wooly mammoth drying towel , eraser, re load and glint one buff pro.


----------



## msb

Picked up some more AF airfresheners from rob at performance motorcare


----------



## Yowfailed

Must get off this site  Just ordered Lake County pads (buy two get the third free) and a new EZ Wheel brush from i4detailing. The wife wil be home soon so need to stop now :thumb:


----------



## themk2

Yowfailed said:


> Just ordered Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine as a direct result of some excellent reviews on here, thanks guys :thumb: Now looking for a wheel brush, maybe the Daytona Speedmaster :argie:


Good choice! :thumb:
Unless you have awkard alloys with loads of spokes, trust me... you'll not need a wheel brush once you've got PPWS&S on...just a microfibre mitt.

Read here from when I did my alloys with it...if you decontaminate, wash and polish before applying the sealant, you'll be laughing at how easy it is to do your rims!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=263727


----------



## themk2

Not bought anything today (yet ) but I bought 36 MF cloths from Costco yesterday!


----------



## dave-g

Not today but this week..... Supernatural sponge, clay, megs wax and endurance tyre gel (swapped actually) 

And still waiting to use any of it


----------



## cbred

Yowfailed said:


> Just ordered Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine as a direct result of some excellent reviews on here, thanks guys :thumb: Now looking for a wheel brush, maybe the Daytona Speedmaster :argie:


I bought these also this week, wheel seal is great and the brush reaches the parts others can't , ( carlsberg ).:thumb:


----------



## Coopertim

themk2 said:


> Good choice! :thumb:
> Unless you have awkard alloys with loads of spokes, trust me... you'll not need a wheel brush once you've got PPWS&S on...just a microfibre mitt.
> 
> Read here from when I did my alloys with it...if you decontaminate, wash and polish before applying the sealant, you'll be laughing at how easy it is to do your rims!
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=263727


Whats a good polish to use before using the PPWSS? One without fillers etc i presume?


----------



## EcosseGP

Bought Ceriglass, some IPA solution a 75mm backing plate and some 1500 sand paper .. Now just need some dry weather


----------



## robtech

bought.Megs endurance tyre gel,ultimate compound and megs interior dash gel stuff) had a feeling the halfords 3 for 2 was going to end soon so bought the 3 of them whilst on offer....the compound i rate highly the other 2 i fancied trying


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Yowfailed said:


> Just ordered Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine as a direct result of some excellent reviews on here, thanks guys :thumb: Now looking for a wheel brush, maybe the Daytona Speedmaster :argie:


Speedmaster is brilliant mate, highly recommended


----------



## Dazzawest

megs #205, megs quick detailer, megs wax applicator pads, some detailing brushes and some TR.IX


----------



## andrewone

I went mad (again lol) and bought raceglaze black label, megs m101, Autofinesse rejuvenate, lake country glazing pad, megs spot pads, megs mf cutting pads and d300 correction compound, aeolus td-901 (blow dryer). Some optimum mf polishing pads on the way :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Coopertim said:


> Whats a good polish to use before using the PPWSS? One without fillers etc i presume?


----------



## themk2

Tips said:


>


+1 for P1, this is what I used, it's amazing stuff!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Popped into Shinearama in Altrincham today and bought an AB snow foam lance, clear bucket with gritguard and some Bilberry.

Just want to say thanks to the guys running Shinearama. Mrs would flip if she saw how much i had spent there in the past few weeks since i discovered this little hidden treasure. Discount for cash as well so get in there.


----------



## Coopertim

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Popped into Shinearama in Altrincham today and bought an AB snow foam lance, clear bucket with gritguard and some Bilberry.
> 
> Just want to say thanks to the guys running Shinearama. Mrs would flip if she saw how much i had spent there in the past few weeks since i discovered this little hidden treasure. Discount for cash as well so get in there.


Sssshhh, mr taxman might be a detailer too!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Coopertim said:


> Sssshhh, mr taxman might be a detailer too!


Ooops


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Since introducing myself on here and waiting to pick up a new car this Saturday coming, I've brought:
Snow foam lance
Auto Finesse Spirit, Rejuvenate and tough coat :thumb:


----------



## msb

nice haul/choice with going for auto finesse, after spending alot on other products af is hitting the spot for me now and i think it will do for a good while


----------



## scratcher

I just ordered some Auto Finesse Tripple to try out... And Temptation got me


----------



## Alan W

Sold a few but not bought anything............................ yet! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## EcosseGP

Just ordered 4" LC pads ... Got some wee jobs to do


----------



## Zetec-al

Just bought AF tough Coat off of Alan W. 

And then decided i would buy Temptation wax & Satin tyre gel off of Autofinesse. 

My AF collection is almost complete!:argie::doublesho


----------



## sirkuk

Just ordered some Gtechniq P1. Going to give the other half's car a good going over by hand to see if it lives up to it's reputation. Her car is swirl city.

Ordered a Nomad 18V last week too. Due for delivery today.

Other recent goodies include Bilt Hamber Auto Balm, Swissvax Shield and Dodo Juice Light Fantastic.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coopertim

Bought some p1, t1, L1 and g5, gtech tri applicator sponge, ez wheel brush, surfex hd and some carpro eraser and a gtech sticker lol


----------



## Brooklands

Having my annual frenzy as I get the Aero ready for the 2 Counties motorshow on Sunday and the Saab National in July;

Zaino Z-16 Perfect Tire Gloss (first Zaino purchase, very excited!!!)

Eurow Shagpile Double Density Towel

Meguiars Soft Foam Wax Polish Applicator Pads x2 

and I now thinking about a new shampoo. I am currently using Megs gold class, which I like but am thinking about Zymol Natural car wash (with the current 20% discount in Halfords, it's only just over a fiver!).....any thoughts?


----------



## DrDax

sat purchase 
GT p1 c1 c1.5 c3 



sent from the awesome Galaxy S3


----------



## DrDax

sirkuk said:


> Just ordered some Gtechniq P1. Going to give the other half's car a good going over by hand to see if it lives up to it's reputation. Her car is swirl city.
> 
> Ordered a Nomad 18V last week too. Due for delivery today.
> 
> Other recent goodies include Bilt Hamber Auto Balm, Swissvax Shield and Dodo Juice Light Fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


P1 will remove swirls no prob. Very quickly if on a rotary. 
P1 is the multi tool of polish. If on soft dark colours finish with p2
GT's finishing pad is awesome

sent from the awesome Galaxy S3


----------



## themk2

All you guys that bought Gtech products at the weekend are going to have some fun with it. Absolutely love Gtech products!!!


----------



## Jammy J

Just placed an order with Auto Finesse. Fantastic products!

Citrus Power
Lather
Mint Rims
Temptation
Rejuvenate
Satin
Mercury
Revive
Cool & Berry airfresheners
Foam & Tri-Foam applicators


----------



## JMorty

Body Wrap
DAS Pro with Menzerna kit. Love the finishing pad
...Menzerna finishing pad


----------



## mr.t

just a simple two buckets.1 quid each from wilkinsons.iv never done the 2bm but now i will .


----------



## TurnipLicker

Got the Menzerna polish/pad combo from CYC, some CG Fabric clean, and various brushes.

Now i just need a couple of hours with no children.....


----------



## JMorty

Mirka Abralon Sanding Discs 1000, 2000, 3000 and 4000


----------



## Yowfailed

Ordered from i4detailing on Saturday, arrived this morning with a free Bubbly :thumb: That takes me back guys, thanks :wave:


----------



## msb

None yet but the new af products are looking bloody appealing


----------



## domread03

Just ordered some Auto Finesse Tripple, with Blackfire foam applicators from the good people at Polished Bliss - really helpful people!

Also some Poorboy's Natty's Blue to top that off, all for my Astro Black Mini Cooper... looking forward to testing the above out!


----------



## Coopertim




----------



## Coopertim

Deleted dupe post


----------



## themk2

Coopertim said:


>


We love pictures...

Quick delivery that wasn't it?!

You'll love the Gtech stuff! P1 is a dream to use, and T1 is too. :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

Oh man I can't even talk about it. Im in so much trouble :wall:


----------



## themk2

stangalang said:


> Oh man I can't even talk about it. Im in so much trouble :wall:


Haha! Class....Someone broke the bank, did they? :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

themk2 said:


> Haha! Class....Someone broke the bank, did they? :thumb:


The big problem is I'm working away and the boxes will be making it home before I do. I fcuked up bad this time


----------



## amiller

stangalang said:


> The big problem is I'm working away and the boxes will be making it home before I do. I fcuked up bad this time


We've all done it mate! 

Any clues... ?


----------



## Naddy37

stangalang said:


> The big problem is I'm working away and the boxes will be making it home before I do. I fcuked up bad this time


Haha, rule no.1 always time deliveries when SWIMBO or Mother, will be out.

Rule no.2, try to be in for delivery, if the neighbour takes the parcel in, you're screwed, because they are always nosey gits and ask what's in the box.


----------



## alxg

stangalang said:


> The big problem is I'm working away and the boxes will be making it home before I do. I fcuked up bad this time


I think you have a couple of days yet mate 

I can't believe you are buying more stuff :lol:


----------



## sirkuk

neilos said:


> Haha, rule no.1 always time deliveries when SWIMBO or Mother, will be out.
> 
> Rule no.2, try to be in for delivery, if the neighbour takes the parcel in, you're screwed, because they are always nosey gits and ask what's in the box.


The golden rule is get everything delivered to you at work 

I've got loads of various products that have just magically appeared in the spare room. Other half just doesn't bother any more  She'll make the occasional comment of "when are you going to buy me something" when I walk in with a package under my arm but I just wait until she's out now before bringing it in from my car. She doesn't notice purchases immediately then or at all as other products get used up to make space 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ns1980

Had some AF arrive today - Tough Prep, Power Seal and Satin tyre gel


----------



## Coopertim

Yeah i have all my stuff delivered to work but now my work mates give me grief about my addicition lol, felt bad aboutthat box turning up! Lol. Yeah really looking forward to using the p1 even by hand it looked great inthe porsche demo, i now have AF revive and T1 to try :/ which to try first hmm. AF revive smelt really solventy


----------



## stangalang

alxg said:


> I think you have a couple of days yet mate
> 
> I can't believe you are buying more stuff :lol:


Alex I think I need help mate. One a bunch with you again, walked into cyc and did a bit with them, have stuff coming from elsewhere, got those pump sprayers still AND been talking to pat about an oversized maxolen order :wall:


----------



## alxg

I think I've passed the bug on to you Matt! Even now I'm looking at the PP account and thinking "well I could just get........"

Bloody useless eh!? :lol:


----------



## stangalang

alxg said:


> I think I've passed the bug on to you Matt! Even now I'm looking at the PP account and thinking "well I could just get........"
> 
> Bloody useless eh!? :lol:


BLAAAAAACKLAAABELLLL :thumb:


----------



## alxg

stangalang said:


> BLAAAAAACKLAAABELLLL :thumb:


If the Destiny goes then I don't think I will be able to resist.......:wall:

And if I lived close to CYC I would be homeless by now buddy so you're doing well!

Something is drawing me towards a super sealant type of thing......don't know why or which......


----------



## stangalang

alxg said:


> If the Destiny goes then I don't think I will be able to resist.......:wall:
> 
> And if I lived close to CYC I would be homeless by now buddy so you're doing well!
> 
> Something is drawing me towards a super sealant type of thing......don't know why or which......


You want me to send the zen xero down? Just make sure I have enough left for Jo's new Audi :lol:


----------



## sirkuk

Coopertim said:


> Yeah really looking forward to using the p1 even by hand it looked great inthe porsche demo, i now have AF revive and T1 to try :/


Same here with the P1. Was dispatched today  Other half's car is red, neglected and has swirls and scratching so really looking forward to putting it through it's paces.

Revive is a good product. Trim has never been too bad on my car for it to make a huge difference but tried it out on my other half's car. I didn't think it looked that bad to start with but then I applied Revive. Major improvement! Much more depth and so quick and easy to apply.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## alxg

It's not a silver one by any chance is it, A5??

I haven't got that carried away yet mate :lol:


----------



## stangalang

alxg said:


> It's not a silver one by any chance is it, A5??
> 
> I haven't got that carried away yet mate :lol:


Nah little pearl black A1. Can't wait. Gonna zen xero it and forget about it, no kore messin for a while. CR on the stang, zaino on the RR and I can kick back and have a weekend to myself.


----------



## chrisgreen

Picked up a few bits at the French Car Show on Sunday:

AG SRP (new formula), AG Microfibre Cloth & AG High Tech Applicator Sponge = AG show special price of £10 for the lot.
Megs Ultimate Wash & Wax Anywhere waterless wash - £14 (not bought from Megs, who were charging RRP for everything on their stand, while all other traders around them were undercutting Megs on their own products)
Megs Quik Detailer - £7 (as above)
2x Megs Even Coat MF Applicator Discs - £4 (as above)
Big pile of ArmorAll dashboard & glass wipes (free samples)


----------



## chrisgreen

Almost forgot - on Friday I picked up a nice big pile of those large Smonize MF cloths and 4 of the Simonize drying cloths that are on offer at Tesco.


----------



## cbred

B/H clay ordered ready for deep clean next week .


----------



## add1ct3dd

Going to get some Iron X, Tardis & Magifoam


----------



## cbred

Concours car care wax for £10 why not.


----------



## fretfret

5litres of Tardis, from the fine chaps at PB


----------



## Dannbodge

A B&Q grout sponge ready for when I switch to ONR


----------



## Ns1980

Got £25 in my PayPal acc burning a hole....but there's genuinely nothing I need. 

However, I want to buy something. Just not sure what.


----------



## Dannbodge

Ns1980 said:


> Got £25 in my PayPal acc burning a hole....but there's genuinely nothing I need.
> 
> However, I want to buy something. Just not sure what.


Pot of Autobrite Obsession :buffer:


----------



## Ns1980

Dannbodge said:


> Pot of Autobrite Obsession :buffer:


This is the thing - I have more than enough of everything - plenty of waxes!


----------



## wrightyrs

Zaino Z-16 and Dodo Supernatural from Elite Car Care delivered today.

Next purchase is a Dual Action set-up at end of month thinking the basic set-up with Megs products.


----------



## heavyd

Swissvax glacier, had to satisfy my curiosity as no one else seems to have bought it.


----------



## Tomasz

3M Perfect-it III Ultrafina SE Blue High Gloss Pad 150mm
Sonus SFX-2 Paint Polishing Pad
125mm (5") Ultra Soft Rotary backing plate
Menzerna Final Finish (PO 85RD)
Menzerna Power Finish (PO85RD 3.02)
3M 3434 Masking Tape
CarPro - Iron X 500ml
Silverline 'SilverStorm' Rotary Polisher
Trim & Tyre Dressing Applicator
Dodo Juice - Supernatural Wash Mitt
Autoglym - Intensive Tar Remover

First attempt at machine polishing my z4. I've read up and watched everything I can, hope I don't kill my car! :S


----------



## msb

None but selling a load of prima and poorboys stuff on ebay that i'm not using:


----------



## Ross

A pot of Champagne Supernauba I ordered a few days ago.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Wolf's Chemicals Spray On Protection (The Mask) 
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/wolfs-chemicals-spray-on-protection.html


----------



## Yowfailed

Oh Dear  I couldn't help it honest.............I was just walking past this big white truck when this bloke attracted my attention and invited me into the back...........Ooooooo Er Missus.

As I climbed into the back aided by some very well designed steps there it was........absolute PORN!!! Half hour later I escaped having been relieved of a large amount of folding money. My burden was heavy.............Duet, Smart Wheels, spray bottles, the list goes on.

I felt at peace with the world having visited the porn truck and said my cheery goodby, until the next time.

Thanks Rob, the very friendly Autosmart Man :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2

See how much i have left at the end of the month before payday, then may treat myself... o hang on, best wait for the Visa bill, see how much i spent while i was away :wall:


----------



## msb

just placed an order for some liquidshield from lee at concours car care, have been waiting for it to come back in


----------



## dis

hi guys,just got some a/g egp,a/g rapid detailer and a/g rubber and vinyl care.
just waiting to use them now!
was 3 for 2 at halfords,£20.98.


----------



## WannaBd

Just some autosmart highstyle for lots of tyres and trim  not interesting at ALL


----------



## alxg

Some CarPro IronX Snow Soap as I would be interested to see how it performs, and also some more BTBM as I can't find my old one!


----------



## Tazz

today i bought 2L bottles of demon shine as it was only 97p, i probably wont use them

on saturday i bought 3L bottle of megs hyper dressing (best ive ever used) and a bottle of megs detailer glass cleaner

im buying in bulk from now on B)


----------



## chrisgreen

Stopped off at Asda in Slough on the way home tonight (it was better than sitting in traffic on the M4).

Picked up two soft wheel-face brushes (£2 each), a small toothbrush-like fine detail brush (£1.75) and a big tub of Big Wipes (£1) to keep the crud off my hands when I clean my engine bay this weekend.


----------



## Barnyh

Latest goodies were:

Iron x
Gliptone leather cleaner
Gliptone leather conditioner
Gtechniq G1,G2 and G4

Think that was it, plus decided to make a DIY sun gun when the weather was pants last weekend.

P.s recommended application is 3 coats of G1. Do I use G2 residue remover after each coat or after just the third coat?

Cheers all


----------



## Tips

Use G2 after third coat of G1 has cured :thumb:


----------



## JonyTVR

there goes another £140!

1 x 3M Perfect It III 09552 125mm Rotary Backing Plate M14
1 x Gtechniq HotSwap Medium Polishing Pad 160mm/6.5'
1 x GTechniq HotSwap Wool Cutting Pad 150mm / 6"
1 x Elite M14 Rotary 3.5" Spot Pad Kit
1 x Poorboy's Black Hole - Show Glaze for Dark Vehicles 16oz
1 x Silverline Professional Rotary Polisher & FREE Pads
1 x Gtechniq G1 & G4 ClearVision Screen Kit - 15ml

to replace my DA but still cant decide what new sealant or wax to get, keen on blackfire but Elite didnt sell it so will probably give my EX-P a go for now as I already have it.

then its a few evening detailing before one of the local shows next weekend!


----------



## themk2

I've been toying with the idea for going on a month now, and today I might cave and buy a set of grit guards! haha!

Aside from that I'm buying my armed forces day flag (to detail the flagpole with) and a 24 crate of lager to detail my insides!


----------



## amiller

Cant wait for the rain to stop! :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

amiller said:


> Cant wait for the rain to stop! :thumb:


But it's not warm enough! :lol:

Nice one Andy! 

Alan W


----------



## Bristle Hound

Today?

2 x Simoniz MF polishing towel, extra large from Tesco


----------



## EricPedro

Bristle Hound said:


> Today?
> 
> 2 x Simoniz MF polishing towel, extra large from Tesco


I had a look for those today, but the motoring section at the Tesco I went to was pathetic.

On the positive side, after a week of mithering Rob at Gtechniq with as many questions as I could think of, I bought:-

Gwash
P1 polish
Couple of applicator pads
Some microfibres 
G4
G1
C1.5
C4
W2

My Bilt Hamber medium clay also turned up today, so I'm feeling quite pleased with myself.


----------



## gatman

Bought some AG alloy wheel cleaner, AG trim gel, AG tar remover and G3 waffle pads:thumb:


----------



## Philb1965

Last touch and this:

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/...78-litre.aspx?source=google-base&variant=5051

Should be bulk megs ultimate quick wax which is brilliant.


----------



## Brooklands

Philb1965 said:


> Should be bulk megs ultimate quick wax which is brilliant.


I agree - on my Midnight blue Saab 9K Aero, the gloss is immense!


----------



## Brooklands

Bristle Hound said:


> Today?
> 
> 2 x Simoniz MF polishing towel, extra large from Tesco


Want them, can't get them!


----------



## Pugben308

Had snow foam and lance waiting for me at home yesterday


----------



## themk2

EricPedro said:


> I had a look for those today, but the motoring section at the Tesco I went to was pathetic.
> 
> On the positive side, after a week of mithering Rob at Gtechniq with as many questions as I could think of, I bought:-
> 
> Gwash
> P1 polish
> Couple of applicator pads
> Some microfibres
> G4
> G1
> C1.5
> C4
> W2
> 
> My Bilt Hamber medium clay also turned up today, so I'm feeling quite pleased with myself.


You're going to have so much fun with the Gtech products! G1 and C1.5 are ...AMAZING!


----------



## themk2

Brooklands said:


> Want them, can't get them!


Try a Tesco Extra, the big ones that have the equivalent of an argos attached to them. They'll have them for you bud!


----------



## m1pui

Had 5L Surfex HD, AF Citrus Power, a couple of Megs detailer spray bottles and a bottle of GTechniq I1 delivered this morning


----------



## cbred

Britemax twins for me and my first order of auto finesse products .


----------



## NornIron

Hexlogic Green 4" and 5.5", since the mutt decided to eat one of each


----------



## slineclean

To add to my stuff , a Hozelock spray gun


----------



## chrisgreen

Just had two Kent collapsible buckets arrive (to keep in the boot), along with some 250ml bottles that I'm going to decant some Demon Shine into, that way I can keep single, pre-measured portions in my kit box in the boot.


----------



## Tank.

Just bought CG microfiber applicator pad, 5.5" blue and black hex pad, menzerna super finish and wolfs chemicals body wrap

And yesterday from my AS rep bottle of bio brisk, 2 cans of blast ( 1 bubblegum 1 berry) and an orange compounding pad


----------



## weejp

Bilt Hamber Clay and 10 yellow applicators.


----------



## pee

I've just got some chemical guys jetseal 109. Need to buy a few more bits that I've run out of now.


----------



## Chrissyronald

CarPro wash mitt and some detailing brushes!


----------



## Yeti Racing

USed bottle of Blacklight :buffer:


----------



## davidcraggs

Gtechniq C5, Gtechniq GWash x2, DJ BTBM (3rd bottle now as really like it), CarPro Reload, Sonus der Wunder buffing towels x2


----------



## cbred

Built hammer clay, 4x rolls of tape , 1 ltr of iron x and 5 x foam applicators.


----------



## dodd87

A pot of AF Desire for me today!


----------



## tangledmonkey

Oh god jesus, what is this forum doing to me!

£194.50 later:


----------



## weescotsman

Just received my Festool Shinex rap 150 and systainer kit also purchased some 3m pads to go along with it.

Ordered a 75mm flexipads backing plate and some 3m polish samples. Can't wait to get stuck in.

Oh yeah, if anyone who reads this knows my misses then I bought all this for £50


----------



## tangledmonkey

weescotsman said:


> Just received my Festool Shinex rap 150 and systainer kit also purchased some 3m pads to go along with it.
> 
> Ordered a 75mm flexipads backing plate and some 3m polish samples. Can't wait to get stuck in.
> 
> Oh yeah, if anyone who reads this knows my misses then I bought all this for £50


Haha!


----------



## m1pui

weescotsman said:


> Just received my Festool Shinex rap 150 and systainer kit also purchased some 3m pads to go along with it.
> 
> Ordered a 75mm flexipads backing plate and some 3m polish samples. Can't wait to get stuck in.
> 
> Oh yeah, if anyone who reads this knows my misses then I bought all this for £50


That old chestnut :lol:

If you don't want to lie however, don't answer the question if she asks. Just point at a pair of her shoes or a handbag and ask how much it/they cost. :devil:


----------



## gatman

I bought some Megs 105 and 205 ready to bring a red Mazda 323 back to life!


----------



## Grommit

I bought this little lot 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=270733


----------



## Raymond Lin

Yesterday...

Rain X
Zymol Leather cleaner
Farcela Detailer
AG tyre dressing
DAS-6 Pro DA polisher
Carpro wool mitt


----------



## Tips

AF ObliTARate & AF Imperial wheel cleaner from the clear out sale on amazon


----------



## Galia530

Thanks to you lot ... I have upgraded my collection of Meguiars stuff with

2 X Scratch Shield Bucket Grit filters , BH medium clay , Carpro IronX , Valetpro Bilberry wheel cleaner , Valetpro Citrus Tar & Glue remover , 1 x yellow and 1 X white flexipad , Pump dispensers for my Megs APC & Hyperwash , Poorboys Wheel sealant and finally HD snowfoam lance all courtesy of perfectlycleaned . . .
. . . And I even got the box sent to wifes workplace !!! :doublesho


----------



## JMorty

Baby's first AutoFinesse products
Lather and Crystal :thumb:


----------



## Coopertim

My parcel from elite car care arrived this morning 

Wow they even threw a free dog in!


----------



## steve from wath

i now basically only use products that i have tried in the past
these are products that i know i can acheive the finish im after
and im very happy with them,these are
scholl.wolfgang,autosmart,a few autobrite bits and a few ccc bits

but with all the rain of late ive been a browsing

so

im now going to be undertaking a few full zaino details,on different cars and various colours,using the below products,well thats if the rain stops


----------



## heavyd

Tips said:


> AF ObliTARate & AF Imperial wheel cleaner from the clear out sale on amazon


I got some more Auto finesse crystal, imperial, lather and oblitarate from the same place. Cant find the thread where I read about it though, has it been deleted?


----------



## Bristle Hound

Today?

Auto Finesse Lather Shampoo 1 Litre from the Amazon clearout

Absolute bargain! :doublesho 

Cheers Tips! :thumb:


----------



## marksman

*Hmmm*

Megs engine clean and dressing, not impressed with the cleaner but the dressing seems to work well,


----------



## Ross

Bristle Hound said:


> Today?
> 
> Auto Finesse Lather Shampoo 1 Litre from the Amazon clearout
> 
> Absolute bargain! :doublesho
> 
> Cheers Tips! :thumb:


I took advantage too :lol:


----------



## Coopertim

Bristle Hound said:


> Today?
> 
> Auto Finesse Lather Shampoo 1 Litre from the Amazon clearout
> 
> Absolute bargain! :doublesho
> 
> Cheers Tips! :thumb:


Asked for some for my bday but they paid 20 for it typical, but seeing as the price is so good i couldnt resist and got myself a bottle too as a present for myself


----------



## Bristle Hound

Auto Finesse Lather Shampoo 1 Litre arrived today. :thumb:

Wasn't sure it would at £12.50 delivered!


----------



## Tips

Anyone fancy posting me a glug or two of AF Lather sample for me to try out as way of thanks 

I've been told it's a new formula of Lather.


----------



## BellUK

Since joining DW, I have gone mad with buying different products. Half of my wage has to go on detailing products, here's what I bought in the last fortnight.





*Just Autosmart*



























I'm currently in the process of putting together my next order:argie:


----------



## slineclean

Bristle Hound said:


> Auto Finesse Lather Shampoo 1 Litre arrived today. :thumb:
> 
> Wasn't sure it would at £12.50 delivered!


Same here , had 2 delivered :thumb::thumb: do you think it will continue to be at that price or just on offer at mo


----------



## Bristle Hound

slineclean said:


> Same here , had 2 delivered :thumb::thumb: do you think it will continue to be at that price or just on offer at mo


Think its on offer at the mo. RRP on the AF website is £19.95 :doublesho

Speaking of AF gear, my buy today?

Auto Finesse Imperial - wheel cleaner 500ml :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37

An Autoglym Aqua Dry.

Old one was getting a bit skanky, so that'll be passed onto drying alloys and door shuts etc.


----------



## slineclean

Bristle Hound said:


> Think its on offer at the mo. RRP on the AF website is £19.95 :doublesho
> 
> Speaking of AF gear, my buy today?
> 
> Auto Finesse Imperial - wheel cleaner 500ml :thumb:


whats the shelf life do you think? it wanted to stock up


----------



## m1pui

CYC DAS6-Pro, set of LC Hydrotech 5.5" & 4" pads and some Eraser. That should keep me busy/satisfied for the foreseeable, in theory....


----------



## Bristle Hound

Tips said:


> Anyone fancy posting me a glug or two of AF Lather sample for me to try out as way of thanks


PM me your details Tips. I've got a 50ml sample of AF Lather de-canted with your name on mate! :thumb:

Today's purchase?

AG leather care


----------



## Ns1980

Bristle Hound said:


> PM me your details Tips. I've got a 50ml sample of AF Lather de-canted with your name on mate! :thumb:
> 
> Today's purchase?
> 
> AG leather care


Pretty sure the Amazin clear out will be the old version on Lather. I bought some too :thumb:

Will check it against a bottle I got from AF direct last week.

I bought a Rupes rotary :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Ns1980 said:


> Pretty sure the Amazin clear out will be the old version on Lather. I bought some too :thumb:
> 
> Will check it against a bottle I got from AF direct last week.
> 
> I bought a Rupes rotary :thumb:


Would be interesting to know :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

slineclean said:


> whats the shelf life do you think? it wanted to stock up


Sorry missed this.

As far as I'm aware there should be no issue with shelf life - unless someone wants to correct me.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Just about to buy:

Wolfs body wrap, sorry this bull about protective anti scratch hard coatings just makes me ROFLMO, a Nano sealant is ample for my requirements 

And an extra-large Iron-X :thumb:


----------



## sm81

ITHAQVA said:


> Just about to buy:
> 
> Wolfs body wrap, sorry this bull about protective anti scratch hard coatings just makes me ROFLMO, a Nano sealant is ample for my requirements


Really?? Do you think that Hardbody isn't so much better product


----------



## ITHAQVA

sm81 said:


> Really?? Do you think that Hardbody isn't so much better product


Yep 

No offence but the video posted was a WTF moment, er i saw one side getting far more hard attention than the other & I'm a wolfs fanboy, 99% of my products are Wolfs Chemicals, they are excellent, bit this just made me laugh...........lots


----------



## chrisgreen

Not a lot today.

Bought a 2nd Dodo Juice Tooled Up bag, to replace the CG plastic box I was using in my boot.

Also bought a dash duster in Poundland.

As an aside, Poundland is currently doing two-packs of spray bottles, with trigger heads that look very similar to the Autosmart ones.


----------



## sm81

ITHAQVA said:


> Yep
> 
> No offence but the video posted was a WTF moment, er i saw one side getting far more hard attention than the other.... bit this just made me laugh...........lots


Yeah. You are right. Still if it helps prevent some swirls it is enough for me:thumb:


----------



## Rigbyy

An advanced ticket to Waxstock if that counts! Only 20 mins away so rude not to!


----------



## ITHAQVA

sm81 said:


> Yeah. You are right. Still if it helps prevent some swirls it is enough for me:thumb:


That means the product once buffed off leaves at least 2 microns of protection, to be in the slightest effective :doublesho:doublesho

Anyone got a spare paint guage im up for this test? :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

I haven't bought anything for AGES!!!! :lol:

Even got a very nice gift voucher for one of the sites on here, and can't find anything I want to buy on it...

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

I've just ordered a new hose, in celebration of the hosepipe ban ending.


----------



## Focusaddict

The Cueball said:


> I haven't bought anything for AGES!!!! :lol:
> 
> Even got a very nice gift voucher for one of the sites on here, and can't find anything I want to buy on it...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Send it my was as a gift. lol Really not needed to top up anything?


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

After getting back from a Stag weekend in Cambridge I thought the best way of getting over a hangover is to treat myself, so I treated myself to the Magifoam Snow Foam Lance Kit :thumb:


----------



## Bmwjc

I have aquired myself a nice pot of BOS and really looking forward to seeing what I will get from it compared to my naviwax dark for the extra £160.


----------



## Ns1980

Bristle Hound said:


> Would be interesting to know :thumb:


Well, it's the stronger smelling version so appears to be 'older' stock.

Nonetheless still a cracking product :thumb:


----------



## Raymond Lin




----------



## DrDax

A spanking new DeWalt Rotary
A few pads and some more c1+ 150ml worth 
1l c3


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blackline

Auto finesse range is doing it for me at the mo...


----------



## nortonski

I had this delivered today, it houses something very special...










This is what goes in it :










:thumb:


----------



## fatdazza

nortonski said:


> I had this delivered today, it houses something very special...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what goes in it :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Plug socket in last picture is a giveaway:lol:


----------



## nortonski

yup, last couple of days in sunny texas before coming home :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Today?

Just ordered some Auto Finesse Citrus Power 500ml


----------



## msb

Today some ccc's dissolver from rob at performance motorcare


----------



## cbred

Bundle of steel wool for my pesky exhaust to be cleaned up. Thinking about some britemax vantage wax on the deal, get a bottle free.


----------



## mr.t

just a kent mf wash mitt for the wheels .


----------



## JasonH20URF

Red mist 500ml 
Red mist tropical 500ml
Micro prime 250ml
Born slippy concentrate 500ml 
Megs 1500 grit paper x2 
Megs 2500 grit paper x2 
All for £41 
And acrylic spritz 500ml £15.50 

Bargains galore!


----------



## themk2

G101 & an Atomiza spray bottle with chemical head. :thumb:


----------



## firebirdrc

Kracher K 4.600 :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite

Auto finesse:
-Finale
-Crystal
-Total
-Spritz
-Revive
-Gloss
-Satin
-Imperial
-Mercury
-Hide
-Temptation
Dodo Juice:
-Little red spot pad
-Orange spot pad
-Red mist
ValetPRO:
-Talos protectant
-Citrus Bling
-Orange pre-wash
Meguiars:
-Silicone free dressing bottle
-Super degreaser bottle
-Last touch bottle
-Polo top.

All for under £145.00


----------



## Zetec-al

Pictures needed jake!


----------



## JakeWhite

Zetec-al said:


> Pictures needed jake!


Will do fella  hopefully on tuesday.


----------



## HairyMonster

2 Megs ultra plush mop head replacement heads, for washing the caravan, from Waxamomo's sale


----------



## themk2

Zip all today.

I still need a wet-vac for under £50, and am still umm'ing and aah'ing over this one...
Performance Power 1300w

I've no idea


----------



## Ns1980

a few top ups:

AF Glide 
Couple of drying towels
Decals & the new air fresheners


----------



## TheMilko2905

DoDo Juice Red Gloss Mist Detailer (500ml) which as 42% of the RRP from Waxamomo's summer sale.
Hopefully this will, increase the existing beading on my newly waxed with Dodo Juice Blue Velvet.


----------



## dave-g

a couple of chemical guys buckets......

and now looking for some more bits to compliment them


----------



## Derekh929

Not today but when was down south last week popped in past Auto Finesse and Sian sorted me out with some of the new AF goodies


----------



## jubileebug

A few microfibres and an non touch infared thermometer for reading panel temps when polishing!


----------



## Singvogel

After a few years of doing the minimum necessary, due to work restraints, I decided to get things ship-shape once again.

In the last 7 days on my way home from Austria I have put together a new set of kit. Threw away most of what I had before!!

AG SRP - with 'free' finishing cloth.
AG Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner
AG Clean Wheels
AG Instant Tyre Dressing
AG Bumper and Trim Gel

Muc-Off Wheel Cleaner
Arexon Wheel Cleaner
Arexon Tyre Restorer
Arexon Engine Cleaner
Sonax Wasch & Wax
Sonax Kunstoff Black Mudflap Restorer

New Bucket with Grit Guard
MF Wash Mitt
Hogshair Brush
Carrefour Bristle Wheel Brushes
Water Clearing Wipers
Austrian Real Chamois Leather

Polish Applicators
4 Wrapsol MF Cloths
4 TopStar MF Buffing Towels


D'oh - Forgot to get AG Rapid Detailer - I'll get some from Halfrauds with my Trade-Card - and a TyreArt Pen if they have any.

This is not all to be used on the one vehicle of course - I have 3 road-going to maintain, and one under wraps in storage.

Hopefully the weather will improve and I'll get started soon - plenty time though - I don't have to be back in Austria until the end of September.

Anything major I've forgot?

Singvogel. :driver:


----------



## chrisgreen

Just ordered a new pressure washer - a Nilfisk C110 with various accessories.


----------



## msb

Swissvax onyx sample kit, want to see what all the fuss is about with swissvax products, guess i will see if its all hype(like dodo was, for me anyway)or they really warrant the premium price tag


----------



## JakeWhite

chrisgreen said:


> Just ordered a new pressure washer - a Nilfisk C110 with various accessories.


Good choice :thumb: I have one and love it, much prefer it to the karchers models.


----------



## PugIain

Ive bought some Tardis and fallout remover.A California scents air freshener,Some ONR and a new wash mitt!


----------



## browner01

these woo


----------



## AstraDave

I could tell you some of the things i bought lately but i know how much you guys like pics . Got the Autobrite HD foam lance on it's way to


----------



## Tips

Waxes for the summer win 

DJ Supernatural Hybrid & Zymol Glasur 30ml Sample.

Just looking for an 'el cheapo DJ Bouncers 22 for the hat-trick

...or Vics Concours

...or Race Glaze 55

...or


----------



## Derekh929

Some great hauls you got today guys enjoy


----------



## Dannbodge

70% full collinite 476 and Autofinesse Temptation


----------



## ChrisST

Popped into Shiny Towers and picked up some 303 Fabric Guard, Gliptone Liquid Leather twins and some more Iron.X :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions

Dont know if this counts, but ive just won some of this on Facebook....


----------



## Tips

Handmade in Germany?

In there like swimwear :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy

This is the 2nd order this week, Gliptone leather cleaner, DJ SN Shampoo, Chemical guys Gloss and shine, VP bilberry wheel cleaner, Poorboys wheel sealant, and VP citrus bling to take it into free p&p! HB clay came today. DJ SN Micro Prime, DJ SN Tyre dressing, VP Talos, AF metal polish and VP ObliTARate came yesterday and waiting on some MF cloths
Didn't I do well


----------



## Tips

Wow - we want pichers when they arrive, thankyou please


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Tips said:


> Wow - we want pichers when they arrive, thankyou please


Ok, maybe panaramic when they arrive


----------



## Tips

themk2 said:


> Zip all today.
> 
> I still need a wet-vac for under £50, and am still umm'ing and aah'ing over this one...
> Performance Power 1300w
> 
> I've no idea


Here's a thread that may help you with your quest :thumb:


----------



## Natalie

Just snapped a pot of DJ Cream Egg I spotted on ebay


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Tips said:


> Wow - we want pichers when they arrive, thankyou please


Heres some so far

Birthday lance and snow foam

Birthday38 004 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Dodo Juice panel pot for birthday

Dodopanelpot by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

1st instalment

Car stuff 006 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

2nd should arrive tomorrow


----------



## LittleMissTracy

And Finally

Car stuff by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

I can't think of anything more, I'm going to have to get a bigger box and shelf


----------



## ICF




----------



## Bristle Hound

LittleMissTracy said:


> And Finally
> 
> Car stuff by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr
> 
> I can't think of anything more, I'm going to have to get a bigger box and shelf


Ahem ... I hope I'm not going to get the blame for your bank account emptying so quick! :doublesho :lol:


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Bristle Hound said:


> Ahem ... I hope I'm not going to get the blame for your bank account emptying so quick! :doublesho :lol:


NO WAY 
Mine, BF's and brother's car are going to look tip top thanks to you.
Tho I have spent over a ton the last few weeks, BF got me snow foam and lance for birthday.
In fact thanks to you I have some fantastic hints and tips.
I don't do blame anyway, so your safe :thumb:


----------



## certa

After reading various posts and getting some advice on stuff this is what I brought this week, for new car in sept but will be trying some of it on my old car, when i get a decent day. Current car is Black, new one will be Arctic White

DJ Born To Be Mild, Megs NXT Car Wash
Megs clay detailing kit 
PB White Diamond
Collinite 476, DJ Light Fantastic (pane lpot)
AG Intensive Tar Remover
AF Cystal Glass
Megs Hot Rims and CG Diablo Wheel Cleaner
DJ Red Mist TropicalGTechniq I1 Smart Fabric 
Sonus ****pit Detailer
plus new MF Towels/buffing clothes, wash mit, wheel brush, MF Applicator pads and foam pads. Got the NXT, Tar remover and Clay kit fm Halfords (3 for 2). Ill get some of the other stuff recommended at a later date


----------



## Derekh929

Certa that's a fine haul you got enjoy


----------



## Zetec-al

Werkstat acrylic prime today. A EZ wheel brush and G1 and G2 yesterday.


----------



## themk2

Got my G101 & spray bottle. Now all I need is my Wet Vac & I'll be laughing all the way to the car!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Today?

AF Tough Coat :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al

My new silverline arrived today.


----------



## Singvogel

Yet more AG from Halfrauds - while the 3 for 2 offer is still on.

AG Fast Detailer
AG Extra Gloss Protection
AG Fast Glass


----------



## chrisgreen

Bought some more MF noodle mits from Costco.


----------



## LittleMissTracy

IronX refill.


----------



## Bristle Hound

LittleMissTracy said:


> IronX refill.


Bloody hell Tracy you must be broke by now ! :lol:


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Bristle Hound said:


> Bloody hell Tracy you must be broke by now ! :lol:


There can't be anything else I need...... Can there....


----------



## Bristle Hound

LittleMissTracy said:


> There can't be anything else I need...... Can there....


Join the club - you always think you've got everything & then you see something else ... :wall: :lol:


----------



## LittleMissTracy

The only thing I haven't really thought too much about is the engine block, I'll give that a wipe but I'm not that keen on doing a proper clean on it yet.
See I waited before I went spendtastic, made a bit of a mess on Albartho with the polish on the trim, the tesco car wash stripped the wax and I have no more beeding (plus the amount of rain couldn't of helped)
Oh I forgot to mention the red squidgee, red MF's, red duster and the red carry case to match my car. Just need a red shopping bag to keep in the boot


----------



## mjbchill

iv invested in 
Cquarts
IronX
Eraser
Pearl
4x lake country pans
1 heavy cut wool pad ,megs
megs micro fiber cutting pads 5.5 & 3 inch
micro fiber cutting compound 
& last week
spin doctor
3m pads
3x 3m polish 
3m tape 

just to find out i now need 150 buck worth of bushes on my motor and the weekend i had set aside to clean my car to fit them


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Trix
AF Power Seal (My first bottle! This should be interesting)
Eraser
More MF's
CG Hexlogic Black & Orange
Menz erm... I forgot which one now.

Just gotta detail my DA now as I spilt a load of red paint on it :wall:


----------



## k9vnd

Bulk today-

Blackfire afpp
And blackfire polymer spray 
Ironx
diablo gel
silk shine
cg gloss wash
blacklight
highstyle
ag glass polish
And a new rotary.

No change left for a cadbury's star bar this month!


----------



## Focusaddict

CCC Pre Tarred (75%) and CCC Gold Rush- NEW from Sirmally2
and AB Black Magic from DMH-01


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Weekly trek to Shinearama today resulted in Zaino goodies.

Z-CS
Z7 wash
Z2 polish
Z-FX curer

Got Z8 finale spray 2 weeks ago, WOW. Looking forward to using the rest on my new 62 reg DS3 that arrives on 3rd September. 5 weeks and 6 days to go.


----------



## T.D.K

- Duragloss water spot remover - From Shinerama.
- 1z gummi pledge - From Shinerama.
- Auto Finesse Crystal Glass cleaner - From Ebay.
- Gtechniq EXO kit - From Gtechniq. 
- Gtechniq G-Wash 1ltr - From Gtechniq.
- Gtechniq tyre and trim - From Gtechniq.

Even now, there's still loads of stuff I need. 

It's a curse this detailing malarky. Why can't I be like my cousin who hasn't washed his car in three years?


----------



## PugIain

T.D.K said:


> Why can't I be like my cousin who hasn't washed his car in three years?


Because that would make you a naughty lad!


----------



## certa

i sneeked in an order yesterday fm juicy detailing to go with all the stuff i got last week. i ordered:

Bilt Hammer clay bar - soft
DJ Born Slippy (concentrate 500mg)
DJ Light Fantastic 250ml jar
Spritz bottle

order arrived this morning, excellent service and that was paying for 2nd class delivery. 

ive got enough product to last me a good while plus extra of some stuff, but there is a few more bits i want to get but will give it a few months before i order that, see how i get on with the stuff i got


----------



## burgmo3

Generic microfiber wash mitt, and Voodoo Ride Silq.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

15MM Sasquatch leg.


----------



## chrisgreen

Just ordered a Autobrite Foam Lance, hoping it'll come in time for some weekend detailing.


----------



## martyp

Well I'm off work this week, not intentional, AC compressor clutch is burning out on my car so to safe faffing around with lifts I got it off. Part is coming from the US so 'hopefully' receive it and get it fitted Friday. So I'm in for some detailing.

I was considering going for a nano sealant after reading up on them and at first was ruling gtechniq out due to a fussy application but seeing the new version I'm going for it. 

Yesterday, I ordered gtechniq P1, IronX, couple of fluffy MFs and a german applicator for the areas the machine won't reach.

Today, went for C1+ & C1.5 kit along with C6 for the interior. Can't wait to get stuck in on this detail. Nice early start for me tomorrow, time to dig out the DA and halogen lights.


----------



## cbred

Nice little deal from Makro ......VAX 6131T wet and dry cleaner


----------



## themk2

cbred said:


> Nice little deal from Makro ......VAX 6131T wet and dry cleaner


+1.

You took the words out of my mouth. I've been and got one today, too!:wave:


----------



## Shinyvec

I have not bought anything for over a week now :doublesho, I better book a Doctors Appointment to see whats wrong


----------



## themk2

Shinyvec said:


> I have not bought anything for over a week now :doublesho, I better book a Doctors Appointment to see whats wrong


Someone call 999 for Shinyvec please. Clearly something afoot! :doublesho


----------



## Ns1980

I picked up some tyre dressing, foam app pads and a snow foam yesterday. Looking forward to trying the foam out :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec

I must admit to wanting some of Valetpro's new Snowfoam but its only 5L at the moment which is to big for me.


----------



## LiE

Got a few bits this morning 

Still waiting for my BH Clay to come.


----------



## JakeWhite

Just bought a foam lance and 4L of foam off Burger  Halfords have sent me discount e-mails so may go looking for a new mitt and some other bits too.


----------



## tontsy

Chemical Guys - Wooly Mammoth Drying Towel
Chemical Guys - Stripper Scent
Gtechniq - Glass Sealant Kit
Chemical Guys - V.R.P Dressall
Auto Finesse - Citrus Power
Lake Country - Hydrotech 5.5" Finishing Pad
Lake Country - Hydrotech 5.5" Polishing Pad
Trim & Tyre Dressing Applicator
3M 3434 Masking Tape

oh and a rotary. SIM180.


----------



## TheMilko2905

Finally made the leap to investing in a machine polisher
Got my delivery due tomorrow of the following
Dodo juice buff daddy inc bag
Meguiars Micro Firbe pads
Meguiars Micro Fibre cutting compound & polish
A couple of rolls of masking tape
BH Clay
Meguiars Pad Brush

Just need to get myself a panel to have a practice on, good job I work at a scrap yard. Should save myself a few bob on that.

Also saved about £10 by using the discount code from on here on Elite Car Care, thanks to Alex. :thumb:


----------



## Damien

I just picked up some the Fantastic Four Dodo Juice test tube. Have a Spin Doctor Pro on order so will have to wait to finish correction before I can try the waxes out.


----------



## robtech

a 1000 watt digital suit case invertor generator worth 400 quid on gumtree for 110 quid.so can now take my machine polisher anywhere and do polish faded cars without the owner knowing..lol imagine that a faded red car and the owner wakes up to a shiny red car..i bet they wouldnt even notice


----------



## Adrian Convery

I was going so well this year not buying stuff then decided I needed to top up some things. Have more microfibres coming today hopefully and put a bid on a dryer.


----------



## Damien

That's just reminds me Adrian, I forgot to order some paper :thumb:


----------



## KmChoPs

Chemical guys Citrus wash from smart detail store and some Chemical guy leather conditioner, the Citrus a capfull makes up4-5 gallons of made up car shampoo+wax? bargain, cracking stuff


----------



## chrisgreen

New toy, new toy!


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Weekly trek to Shinearama today resulted in Zaino goodies.
> 
> Z-CS
> Z7 wash
> Z2 polish
> Z-FX curer
> 
> Got Z8 finale spray 2 weeks ago, WOW. Looking forward to using the rest on my new 62 reg DS3 that arrives on 3rd September. 5 weeks and 6 days to go.


2nd visit to Shiny Towers in 4 days, today bought:

Another Stjarnagloss bucket and scratchguard
kokosnott foam
Iron x
Zaino applicator
Dodo juice orange drying towel (superb and proves you get what you pay for)


----------



## Rabidracoon28

chrisgreen said:


> New toy, new toy!
> 
> 
> Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Enjoy Chris


----------



## chrisgreen

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Enjoy Chris


Used it this morning - brilliant bit of kit!

However, AB Super Spray Foam not so great. Produced lovely thick foam, but dwell time was very poor. Had all disappeared in under 5 mins.

Going to get some Autosmart Ultra Mousse for it the next time my rep is passing my office.


----------



## Skodaw

In preparation for our new car I've just placed an order with Autobrite(my 3rd)
Fine clay
Just the tonic - tar & glue
Metal polish
3m cutting pad
3m polishing pad
Isopropanol cleaning fluid

Will be placing another order when get paid for few more bits :detailer:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

chrisgreen said:


> Used it this morning - brilliant bit of kit!
> 
> However, AB Super Spray Foam not so great. Produced lovely thick foam, but dwell time was very poor. Had all disappeared in under 5 mins.
> 
> Going to get some Autosmart Ultra Mousse for it the next time my rep is passing my office.


I am fairly new to foaming too but found using warm water in the mixing 1L bottle helps. I have tried a few foams but the one I am using at the moment Kokosnott is brilliant. IMO leaves the "cleanest" finish and therefore a good preparation for the 2bm.

One foam I am itching to try is Orchard Cares Cotton Candy. Looks amazing. Rollo have you not got a UK distributor yet???


----------



## msb

oro liquido and liquidshield from concours car care at the wmvx meet


----------



## Jaywoo

Just bought a sample of FK1000P and a new dispenser for SRP.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Today?

Had delivered AF Tough Coat & Werkstat AJT


----------



## Rabidracoon28

2 x Waxstock tickets, woooohoooo


----------



## rossmuir1978

baad week !

das 6 pro
selection of pads
ag fast glass and aqua wax
dodo limeprime
megs quick detailer interior
planet polish wheel seal and shine

baked beans on toast for tea !


----------



## ribvanrey

couple of packs of 3 day-glo MF at £1 from the local pound shop. Couple of packs of detail brushes from Lidl.


----------



## ribvanrey

Rabidracoon28 said:


> 2 x Waxstock tickets, woooohoooo


great buy. see u there mate.


----------



## Clyde

Ordered some Bilberry, Eraser, Iron X and wheel brush yesterday. Got a floodlight on a stand from wickes a few days ago too. Hope the weather holds out this weekend.


----------



## Joel.

5 Litres of Autoglym Acid free wheel cleaner and 5 litres of Autoglym window cleaner.


----------



## Buck

with one of these


----------



## Manny_VAG

Gtechniq P1, G4, G5 and a Gtechniq window sticker


----------



## Skodaw

I've just bought a DAS-6Pro from CYC along with some other goodies


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

Lake Country finishing pad for applying Prima Amigo which I'm using on an old Black & Decker DA sander, might sound daft but it actually works very well, going to get a proper polishing machine eventually though as it doesn't really have enough power for polishing.

Also ordered Prima Epic, looking forward to seeing how that performs.


----------



## Rexob

my snow foam lance arrived yesterday, so just orderd some super snow foam from CYC that will be hear on monday


----------



## gatman

Received my Polished Bliss order, AF citrus power, AF Imperial, AF Oblitarate and AF tyre gloss


----------



## Rabidracoon28

ribvanrey said:


> great buy. see u there mate.


Will do pal


----------



## MickChard

Just bought a couple of asda drying towels as ive heard they're decent and at £3 why not!


----------



## vRS Carl

Just ordered 5L of AS Smart Wheels (hopefully it lives up to the hype but can't be any worse than Bilberry ) 1L CarPro Eraser and 1L of CarPro Iron-X Cherry :thumb:


----------



## B-mah

Ordered Today
Meguiars Detailer Glass Cleaner Concentrated 3.78ltr
Autoglym Fallout Remover 5L 
Meguiars Professional Last Touch Detailer 3.78L
Autoglym Autogloss Rinse 5L 

But don't tell the Wife


----------



## dstroi

Gtechniq G4and a Gtechniq window sticker
Poorboys wheel sealant


----------



## Bristle Hound

Today?
Auto Finesse Tripple 250ml


----------



## bobssignum

Not quite today but last thursday was a Das6 pro along with some Britemax blackmax and some ultra finish butter wet wax . 
Had to buy the das 6 after my g220 gave up the ghost the previous weekend 
Also would like to praise shinearama on a brilliant service 25 hrs from order to delivery 
thanks again guys


----------



## Ns1980

500ml of AF Tripple
250ml of AF Revive

good staple products for me.


----------



## G4V JW

Just picked up some 3M ultrafina and pads , now ready to fire up the DA in anger .... Here goes 

:buffer:


----------



## Skodaw

Well today I received this..










Which inside has a lovely DAS-6 Pro, along with some 3m pads, some spray heads and (not in the bag) Meguiars Hyperwash.

Cant believe the speed of delivery from CYC - Thanks Tim.

Also well impressed with the hyperwash - I last purchased this in 2008!! and I've still got about an inch in the bottom of my existing bottle


----------



## jcdub

Ordered these from CYC today:
Chemical Guys - Green 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - White 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
CleanYourCar Huge 'Fluffy' Drying Towel
DAS-6 PRO Dual Action Polisher
Valet Pro - Inch Round Wheel Brush
Vikan - Wheel Brush
Foam Wax Applicator

I hope the weather improves so I can use them!


----------



## nick.s

On Saturday I bought a new wheel brush and wax applicator


----------



## Bristle Hound

Today? One of these from Asda for £1.75


----------



## mistryn

I have just placed an order for the danse wet glaze 2.0 been waiting for this for months to come back in stock other than I have been a good boy and not really bought anything for the past 5 months (just been using up what I had left)


----------



## The Cueball

got the KLEERS sample kit.

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

maxolen sample kit :thumb:


----------



## rob warrington

well as i was a very lucky boy for my birthday on monday, id asked everyone for money as wanted some detailing bits. well as im 31 now i didnt expect much, i was very wrong and got spoilt ( cheers wife) anyways now ive got the money i dont want to part with it haha. so if you lot got the best part of £300 would you blow the lot on detailing goodies or am i being mental.


----------



## CraigQQ

£300.. I've done more than that in half an hour on detailing stuff :lol:

get it spent rob :lol:


----------



## nickygixer-k5

Where to start?
Friday bought some hexlogic pads x7 and a festool 70mm backing plate
Monday bought some C4
Tuesday bought a rupes rotary, with scholl kit, snowfoam and megs 105
Wednesday bought some megs da microfibre pads x10, 3M 125mm rotary backing pad, poorboys bold n bright, pb natural look and pb super slick and suds, iron x, car pro eraser and Uber lime clay x2
Thursday bought Auto Finese Desire

Think thats it probably missed a couple of things


----------



## rob warrington

CraigQQ said:


> £300.. I've done more than that in half an hour on detailing stuff :lol:
> 
> get it spent rob :lol:


haha i spent a fortune on the autobrite summer sale, (shhh dont tell wife) got an overflowing basket on cyc site, dont know if to go for the cg clayblock and luber ??? your right by the way its getting spent ha


----------



## Mick

Just recieved some Gtechniq G5 today, as my last lot had went off somehow... 

Also bought some stjarnagloss hyper beader to try out :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

Bought a new hose today - 50m from Wilko for a tenner.


----------



## themk2

My mum just saw this thread and proceeded to laugh her head off and say "I tell you what, you lot are not-right's!" because we like to tell each other what we bought today!:lol::lol::lol:

I think we made an impression on her!


----------



## rob warrington

right well took the advice and got that money spent, i am now £270 worse off haha, das 6 pro, megs 105 and 205, chemical guys hex pads 2 white 2 orange 1 black , blue tape, car pro eraser ,ag hd wax 2 and car pro clay 2 bars. hope that post man has got long arms haha


----------



## CraigQQ

nice haul rob :thumb:

car pro clay is good I'm told.. haven't tested it yet.


----------



## 123stevevw

Ordered Wetglaze 2.0!


----------



## rob warrington

CraigQQ said:


> nice haul rob :thumb:
> 
> car pro clay is good I'm told.. haven't tested it yet.


yeah I've been told its good, get two clay bars in the pack so hopfully will last a little while. I've just a little bit of money left over so going to get some mf cloths from Asda as I've got a few from there and they are really good. And also got given some halfords vouchers off brother in law for fixing his boiler so will spend them at weekend, jeez, god knows where all this lots gonna live haha


----------



## Jaywoo

Took the plunge into trying out some AF tripple,


----------



## BellUK

Most recent buy was a chemical guys bucket with no grit guard.


----------



## themk2

Just a Megs tyre dressing applicator today...


----------



## JayA3sline

Not so much a product but a mice JCB tool bag to put all my products in - really handy!


----------



## Grizzle

Mick said:


> Just recieved some Gtechniq G5 today, as my last lot had went off somehow...
> 
> Also bought some stjarnagloss hyper beader to try out :thumb:


Lucky you still waiting on my G1 ordered end of July!!


----------



## Zetec-al

Nothing YET... I feel like putting in a massive order to calm my nerves and to annoy my missus who is winding me up something silly at the moment! Women...


----------



## gav1513

not really a detailing product more of an aid if you will, but bought a bonnet to practice my da skills before doing mine in a few weekends time


----------



## Bristle Hound

Today?
Jeff's / Werkstat AJT :argie:
Cheers Mark! :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al

A little order i picked up from Elite car care this morning..

5L G101.
5L Valet Pro PH neatraul snow foam.
500ml Gtechniq i1.
250ml Gtechniq Gwash.
Dodo juice Mint merkin.
California scent air freshener!

And on the way home i popped into Maplins and found a great tool box like the stanley ones for 9.99! will post a picture up tomorrow!


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

DAS-6 PRO  :buffer:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Today?
Pack of 36 Costco / Eurow MF towels :thumb:


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

Been putting it off for a while as I've not considered it a top priority but I finally got round to replacing my crappy 12 litre buckets with some decent 20 litre buckets along with some custom made stickers:










Also had this arrive today:


----------



## BellUK

My latest addition, Nilfisk P150.2-10 X-tra.

2900 Watt
540 ltr/h
150 Bar


----------



## Focusaddict

BolgOfTheNorth said:


> Been putting it off for a while as I've not considered it a top priority but I finally got round to replacing my crappy 12 litre buckets with some decent 20 litre buckets along with some custom made stickers:


Where did you get them buckets from?:thumb:


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

Focusaddict said:


> Where did you get them buckets from?:thumb:


Here: :thumb:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLASTIC-BUCKETS-STORAGE-CONTAINERS-EX-STRONG-20L-AIR-TIGHT-LIDS-METAL-HANDLE-/300763789118?pt=UK_HomeGarden_CLV_Cleaning_CA&hash=item4606eb373e#ht_814wt_1271


----------



## Bristle Hound

Today?

Wolf's white satin shampoo courtesy of PB's special :detailer:


----------



## VenomUK

Nice parcel from CYC arrived today  very pleased and the speed of delivery. My first order with them and very pleased and will go back again!


----------



## themk2

Nothing today, but this week I've bought some shoe polish type brushes for scrubbing seat stains and scrubbing the floor of a minibus.


----------



## chrisgreen

I have been surprisingly restrained for the last week or so - no new purchases. I must be ill or something 

However, have a nice shopping list for my Autosmart rep next time he's in town (Duet, Ultra Mousee, spray bottles + anything else that looks interesting in the van). I also need a new applicator for my tyre gel (might treat myself to the Megs one).


----------



## chrisgreen

Damn, spoke too soon - just bought one of those 12v rechargeable portable pressure washers.


----------



## ianrobbo1

X3 lake county polishing pads,
Wolf's Seal and Shine,
Sonus Paintwork Cleaner,
thats me spent up again  it's amazing just how much this blasted OCD can cost!!


----------



## domandmel

BolgOfTheNorth said:


> Here: :thumb:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLASTIC-BUCKETS-STORAGE-CONTAINERS-EX-STRONG-20L-AIR-TIGHT-LIDS-METAL-HANDLE-/300763789118?pt=UK_HomeGarden_CLV_Cleaning_CA&hash=item4606eb373e#ht_814wt_1271


they look perfect, will be getting me 2 of these. cheers for the link matey:thumb:


----------



## domandmel

today i bought 12 polish applicator pads off ebay, cheap as chips! if they r no good then in the bin they go lol!


----------



## Focusaddict

BolgOfTheNorth said:


> Here: :thumb:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLASTIC-BUCKETS-STORAGE-CONTAINERS-EX-STRONG-20L-AIR-TIGHT-LIDS-METAL-HANDLE-/300763789118?pt=UK_HomeGarden_CLV_Cleaning_CA&hash=item4606eb373e#ht_814wt_1271


One more; the stickers, did you had them done by someone or yourself?


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

domandmel said:


> they look perfect, will be getting me 2 of these. cheers for the link matey:thumb:


No problem buddy.



Focusaddict said:


> One more; the stickers, did you had them done by someone or yourself?


Those are bumper stickers I got done on Vistaprint.


----------



## chrisgreen

New toy just arrived:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Ns1980

I've ordered a Mitchell & King wax


----------



## narav

Bought Wolf's APC to try out. First impression....do not like da smell of it!!


----------



## P-Nutty

today my dodo juice born to be mild arrived, i couldnt wait to use so i did a quick wash with - it smells amazing and lathered really nice - even though i diluted it too much lol 
today though, I purchased 'dodo juice basics of bling clar bar' and 'dodo juice DIY Lube Kit' as well as a microfibre cloth. 

next is the wax and a pressure washer


----------



## Hoochienoballs

Snow foam and lance, over the weekend it'll be 
DAS6 pro
Pads
polish
Sealant

Play time next week


----------



## woodym3

Bit random but..
megs sheepskin wash mitt
wolfs de ironiser
303 fabric protector.


----------



## JMorty

Looking forward to using it!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Today - Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine 250ml :thumb:


----------



## Scottland

Needed some more Tardis, so trying out some other products too - namely Smart Wheels, Fallout Remover, G101, Hyper Ultra Mousse.


----------



## Top_Gun

http://www.carparts-koeln.de/shop/merchandising.4961/862879


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Top_Gun said:


> http://www.carparts-koeln.de/shop/merchandising.4961/862879


An apron for car cleaning  brilliant. I love it


----------



## brutalbobby

I've just purchased a new drying towel, autobrite wheel cleaner and a DODO JUICE pro polisher.


----------



## Adam_LE

DAS-6 Dual Action Polisher - Menzerna Kit
Victoria Wax - 6oz Concours Wax
CarPro - Iron X 500ml
3M 3434 Masking Tape Width - 25mm
Elite Handi Dilute Bottle & Spray Head x 3
Bilt Hamber Autoclay Soft (200g)

:buffer:


----------



## chrisgreen

Stopped off at Asda on the way home tonight, bought another two soft wheel face brushes, an alloy wheel brush, an interior upholstery brush and a cup holder.


----------



## Focusaddict

chrisgreen said:


> Stopped off at Asda on the way home tonight, bought another two soft wheel face brushes, an alloy wheel brush, an interior upholstery brush and a cup holder.


Never seen them brushes in Asda, would you mind taking a picture of said brushes, for future reference?


----------



## Tips

Bristle Hound said:


> Today - Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine 250ml :thumb:


You will love this stuff Col :argie:


----------



## yetizone

Bought a few bits and bobs this week. First detailing purchase in a while  ...

1 x Torque Wrench. 
1 x PB Wheel Woolies (Pack of 3).
1 x Gtechniq T1 Tyre and Trim 250ml.
1 x Vikan Multi Purpose Cleaning Brush.
1 x Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour - 15ml.
1 x Clarke ½” Drive Alloy Wheel Thin Wall Sockets (3 Pack).


----------



## Z4-35i

Lid for my new PoorBoys wash bucket
Mini accessory kit for vacuum cleaner from dustbag.co.uk - DW recommendation
Aeolus Cyclone TD901t from ebay - DW recommendation

Need to stop reading these product threads


----------



## L5NTN

3m headlight restoration kit.


----------



## The Cueball

Just a small purchase today:












:thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

Autosmart rep was in town - I went shopping (again):


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

Alas, he had no Ultra Mousse in stock, so he's ordering it in for me for next time.


----------



## Focusaddict

Z4-35i said:


> Lid for my new PoorBoys wash bucket
> Mini accessory kit for vacuum cleaner from dustbag.com - DW recommendation
> Aeolus Cyclone TD901t from ebay - DW recommendation
> 
> Need to stop reading these product threads


Just looked for dustbag.com and all I get is "This domain is listed at DomainBrokers", do you have the web address for it?


----------



## chrisgreen

Focusaddict said:


> Never seen them brushes in Asda, would you mind taking a picture of said brushes, for future reference?


Here you go:

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Shinyvec

Just got 2 of Autobrites latest offerings and that is Ultra Slick Paint Sealant and Engine Bay Protectant


----------



## jlw41

chrisgreen said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


These brushes are really good for the money, especially when there on offer


----------



## chrisgreen

The soft wheel face brushes are only £2 each at the moment, the black alloy brush was £2.50 and the upholstery brush was £1.75.

Asda car brushes are an absolute bargain, and I've been very impressed with the quality, especially the soft wheel face brush (I was going to buy the Megs one for £13, so glad I didn't bother).


----------



## Z4-35i

Focusaddict said:


> Just looked for dustbag.com and all I get is "This domain is listed at DomainBrokers", do you have the web address for it?


Here you go, my mistake putting .com rather than .co.uk on the original post

http://www.dustbag.co.uk/?type=bagcode&i=Search+Results&s=D18N

They sent me a dispatch confirmation within 30mins of ordering, we'll see how soon they arrive.


----------



## jlw41

I used a couple of the ASDA tyre brushes to help degrease the underside of the MK2 before paint, there still going strong now even after G101 and tardis abuse :thumb:


----------



## 2Buckets

Carpro Reload.

The car is already coated with Ceramishield and is pretty much cleaning itself at the moment and looks good, but i am interested to see if the Reload is less/more Hydrophobic than the Ceramishield.


----------



## chrisgreen

Popped to Wilkinson this morning. bought a self-rewinding hose and a couple of their 2L Pressure Sprayers - all in the 50% off sale.


----------



## cbred

Picked up from the post office this morn , nice bottle of Ceramishield and app from lee at concours car care.


----------



## svended

Last item came yesterday morning. Wahoo.










The Arizona Merino Wool wash mitt is so soft, I may just use it as a pillow.


----------



## themk2

Auto Finesse ObliTARate today


----------



## Chrissyronald

AutoGlym leather cleaner. Never used product before tbh just to see if it's any good


----------



## Wheelzntoys

Exo, PERL, Purple Foamed Wool 6.5, UWW+ and LC MF pads.


----------



## Z4-35i

Z4-35i said:


> Aeolus Cyclone TD901t from ebay - DW recommendation


Arrived yesterday afternoon, amazingly powerful, scared the cat from 10 meters away ;-). Not had the chance to use it to help dry the car yet, but I know it will be a great help in getting all the water out of the door and bonnet shuts.


----------



## Chri5

Today...autofinesse trim restorer

Sent from my xperia Play using my fat fingers.


----------



## Naddy37

25litres of wash n wax shampoo.....


----------



## chrisgreen

You've been to Costco haven't you


----------



## Naddy37

chrisgreen said:


> You've been to Costco haven't you


Nope.... haven't got a card, uncle has, but he's about to clear off on hols. Probably just as well, otherwise I would of got 50litres and several packs of their MF cloths....:lol:

This was eBay, not bad I thought for £26.


----------



## Lupostef

Too much :lol:


----------



## Z4-35i

1 x Carpro Eraser (500ml)
1 x Scholl Concepts Black Foam Finishing Pad (145mm)
1 x Poorboy's Natural Look Dressing (16oz)
5 x Poorboy's Deluxe Mega Towel with Silk Edge (16x16 inch)
1 x Valet Pro Interior Cleaner (1L)
1 x Valet Pro Bilberry Safe Wheel Cleaner (1L)
2 x Valet Pro Empty Plastic Bottle 1L (1L)

No more detailing products for me this month, just going to create a wish list for future purchases and avoid going on any of the detailing product web sites :lol:


----------



## Adam_LE




----------



## Wout_RS

Poorboys APC 1L
Poorboys Super Slicks & Suds 1L
Poorboys Spray and Gloss 473ml
Poorboys Spray and Wipe 946 ml
2 x Monello Easy Detailing Finishing Hand Pad
Monello Wash Mitt
Auto Finesse Citrus Power Bug and Grime Remover 500ml
Auto Finesse Revive Trim Dressing 250 ml
Auto Finesse Clay Bar
Auto Finesse Aroma Berry


----------



## Ns1980

Britemax BlaxMax
Britemax Grime Out


----------



## JBirchy

Ns1980 said:


> Britemax BlaxMax
> Britemax Grime Out


Take it you liked the blackmax sample then Nick?! Mega stuff isn't it!


----------



## Tips

JBirchy said:


> Take it you liked the blackmax sample then Nick?! Mega stuff isn't it!


Wait till you try the BriteMax CleanMax Shampoo sample Jb


----------



## georgeandpeppa

2 Cans of


----------



## deeman72

just went down the sorting office to pick up my poorboy's black hole


----------



## Izzy1

Had my Autobrite HD lance and magifoam delivered. can't wait to get home and test it now


----------



## Ns1980

JBirchy said:


> Take it you liked the blackmax sample then Nick?! Mega stuff isn't it!


Damn right :thumb:

Thanks again for that - great way of trying new stuff out.

Want some Grime Out?


----------



## Bkjames

Dodo juice supernatural tyre dressing, and poorboys natural look dressing


Brian


----------



## dave-g

Received my supernatural hybrid and autobrite pearl......need to try them now woo!


----------



## digitaluk

well i have just gone for DJ RMT, Prima Amigo glaze, another 1L of iron X, and some more Blue 3m tape. looking forward to trying them all out. Still got more to order though need some c4, and magiform... I remember when i signed up reading a post warning how exepensive / addictive detailing can be. Turns out it was true :wall::wall: ah well always enjoy using new products :argie:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

This forum costs me an arm and a leg, will have to look at selling one of the kids at this rate


----------



## Mk3Brick

today....

poorboys black hole
shag pile dd towels
megs foam applicators
carlack glass seal (winters coming) :thumb:
handi grip applicator pad

all from clean your car.

booom!:wave:


----------



## chrisgreen

Just ordered some cheap and nasty foam applicator pads off eBay - for trim and tyres.


----------



## Naddy37

chrisgreen said:


> Just ordered some cheap and nasty foam applicator pads off eBay - for trim and tyres.


It's what I use, use 'em once and bin 'em.

Trouble is, they take frigging ages to arrive.....


----------



## luke123

georgeandpeppa said:


> 2 Cans of


Bought 2 of these from Tesco as they have reduced the price to £3.50 each


----------



## Jordi17

Arrived today


----------



## Bristle Hound

Rain-x & 2 large satin trimmed MF towels :thumb:


----------



## iamrichard123

after a bit of searching and help from tips bought some duragloss 902 car wash concentrate which is just 901 in larger container.got it to replace my zaino z7


----------



## Smithey1981

Some banana shine shampoo after reading the reviews on some threads can't wait to try it.


----------



## dave955

Smithey1981 said:


> Some banana shine shampoo after reading the reviews on some threads can't wait to try it.


Awesome smell


----------



## dave-g

Auto finesse tripple, spritz and hide  

Look forward to trying them out!



Next stop....iron out.


----------



## Tightscot

Auto finesse tripple, auto finesse lather and black hole
Just can't sort those bloody micro marring scratches!


----------



## mr.t

fk425 - interested in this,heard good stuff about it.

ultra fine buffing towels - want something plusher to buff srp and wax off. 

valet pro inch round wheel brush - looks a beast of a brush, my wonder wheels brush has fallen apart.

cant wait to try them out tommorow.

all thanks to cleanyourcar.com


----------



## Adam_LE

Autoglym Car Glass Polish
Bilt Hamber Autoclay
Rayon Glass Polishing Disc


----------



## Hoochienoballs

BH Soft Clay
TW Ice wheel cleaner x2
TW Sealer Wax
Wheel brush
2500 wet and dry
Touch up pen

Goodbye stone chips


----------



## firebirdrc

Dooka wash mitt
Autobrite snow foam lance + Magifoam
Autobrite just the tonic
poorboys blackhole
EZ Detail Brush


----------



## skiron

G-techniq:

G1 ClearVision Smart Glass 100ml
G4 Glass Nano Polish
G5 Water Repellent Coating for Glass and Perspex


----------



## Mk3Brick

skiron said:


> G-techniq:
> 
> G1 ClearVision Smart Glass 100ml
> G4 Glass Nano Polish
> G5 Water Repellent Coating for Glass and Perspex


bet that cost a pretty penny! :doublesho


----------



## Adam_LE

Autosmart 5ltr G101
Autosmart 5ltr Tardis
1x 1ltr empty bottle with foaming spray head
1x 1ltr empty bottle with chemical resistant spray head.

That's it for me now till maybe next year as I've spent far to much money recently on detailing stuff but got more then enough to keep me going till then. Time to replace the money use from the savings account :/

Edit: also bought an OCD external sticker in white 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave955

Auto brite. Very cherry wheel cleaner. Auto brite banana gloss. Auto finesse satin. Bouncers Sherbet fizz. Various microfibres and applicators


----------



## Stezz

4 Megs bottles and 5 Autosmart bottles


----------



## Lupostef

Zymol HD Cleanse :thumb:


----------



## Dohnut

2 bottles of this. All I need now is a new car to use it on.


----------



## Joel.

P21S Paint Cleanser
Autoglym Interior Shampoo
Autoglym Metal Polish
MF Applicator


----------



## Big Buffer

Vics Chaos
Megs clay
cyc clay
Zaino clay
Max protect glass coat
hazsafe prewash
and an odour eater


----------



## dave-g

Poorboys black hole and bilt hamber regular clay. 

1 more thing then a clear out of the unused products methinks.


----------



## Big Buffer

dave-g said:


> Poorboys black hole and bilt hamber regular clay.
> 
> 1 more thing then a clear out of the unused products methinks.


Do it make room for more. I will be watchingg with a curious eye lol


----------



## AstraDave

This turned up today, found out some interesting things with it already


----------



## Joel.

Very nice ^

Two Meguiars Applicators


----------



## Markyjoe

wheel woolies


----------



## heavyd

car pro cquartz uk
zymol sponge
car pro eraser :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Cheap clay for back of alloys


----------



## Hoochienoballs

2x Scholl orange pads
FK1000p
4x Demon shine (offer in Asda)
MF cloths
Metal polish
Tyre dressing


----------



## steve from wath

little spending spree,well i aint bought much lately

also on their way 2 yellow 3m pads and 2 black farecela polishing pads


----------



## Tank

Meguiars hyper dressing 4ltr
Meguiars hyper dressing mixer bottle
Auto finesse tripple
Auto finesse satin x2
Meguiars speed glaze
Meguiars 105
Meguiars 205
Auto finesse mercury 
Dodo juice blue roo
Dodo juice window waffle
Scholl concepts hand puck x2
Dodo juice supernatural wash sponge









Thats it for a while now had a little blow out lol


----------



## LittleMissTracy

B&Q MF Drying towels 3 for 2 :thumb:








Can't seem to rotate even tho saved right way!


----------



## pogo6636

thought i would give wolf's BW while it is on offer at PB.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Bates

Dodo Juice Buff Daddy - Dual Action/Orbital DAS-6

Meguiars 7" Full Pad Set


Meguiars Dual Action Cleaner Polish #83
Meguiars #9 Swirl Remover 2.0	
Meguiars Ultimate compound
Meguiars Speed Glaze #80

Meguiars Hi-Tech Yellow Wax Liquid
Meguiars #21 Synthetic Sealant

200g 3m Clay Bar Kit


Sorry No Pics


----------



## Bristle Hound

One of these -


----------



## Natalie

Bristle Hound said:


> One of these -


Yay


----------



## chrisgreen

Just arrived from China:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

Cheap and nasty foam applicator pads - I'll use them for trim and tyres. At the price they cost - disposable!


----------



## Chrissyronald

A few goodies 



















and a pot of Britemax Vantage


----------



## MonkeyP

BH Surfex HD 25L
PB Wheel Sealant
3M Large and small pads
Meguiar's Spray Bottle
3M Tape
CarPro Eraser
A few pumps for 5l bottles and one 25l Pump
BH Auto Wheel
and a few MF cloths

The worst thing is i made an order last week and the week before that! oops!


----------



## b9rgo1234

MonkeyP said:


> *BH Surfex HD 25L*
> PB Wheel Sealant
> 3M Large and small pads
> Meguiar's Spray Bottle
> 3M Tape
> CarPro Eraser
> A few pumps for 5l bottles and one 25l Pump
> BH Auto Wheel
> and a few MF cloths
> 
> The worst thing is i made an order last week and the week before that! oops!


Do you drink the stuff? I've had 5L for ages and still got loads left :lol:


----------



## MonkeyP

b9rgo1234 said:


> Do you drink the stuff? I've had 5L for ages and still got loads left :lol:


Well as its an APC i use it for all sorts of stuff. use it at about 10:1 (water:APC)

Have dogs so its great to clean mud out of the carpets!


----------



## Bristle Hound

These arrived yesterday -


----------



## JakeWhite

Been quiet-ish on my spending this month, planning a big order soon. But I did buy a simoniz wheel brush from tesco for £1.70 purely just to try.

Oh and some 3M car soap!


----------



## Kobeone

Autobrite Obsession wax....... but on the look out for more :detailer:


----------



## JBirchy

Last night I picked a few bits up from Waxamomo:

- AF Mint Rims (on 2nd tub now!)
- Wolf's White Satin Shampoo
- Dodo Tribble mitt
- Megs tyre dressing applicator
- Wolf's WP-5G polish 
- good few Poorboys plush buffing cloths

Also a few nice tasty samples which might make an appearance soon!


----------



## Mk3Brick

GTechniq G1 & G2
foaming nozzle
new badass snow foam lance
wooly mammoth
chemical guys dd towels
valet pro brushes

should do me for now.


----------



## O`Neil

Just a little something for my winter prep

Wolfs Shine and Seal and Wolfs Hard Body


----------



## chrisgreen

Just picked up six 1ltr spray bottles of Triplewax Waterless Wash & Shine in Tesco for 74p!









Don't know if it's any good, but at that price it is worth experimenting.


----------



## GAZLOZ




----------



## jimmy16v

Pressure sprayer and two spray bottles in B&Q and waiting on my George wet vac cant wait!!


----------



## Ratchet

popped into AB HQ this morning to pick up some fabri seal but also came out with a bottle of final finish from their "Correct It" range, along with a FREE SAMPLE of a new product that Mark is testing.


----------



## sxi tez

bought some ccc creamshield


----------



## Chrissyronald

Litre of IronX
500ml of PERL
And some chemical resistant spray bottle's

Does any one know what thread size the bigger autosmart bottles are I am sick of AS tardis ruining my trigger heads??


----------



## msb

sxi tez said:


> bought some ccc creamshield


is that the same as CERAMISHIELD:lol:


----------



## VenomUK

Had a small order today  ready for the weekends detailing.


----------



## BrummyPete

Getting mint rims off a fellow member here, so can protect my wheels when they get refurbed 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheMilko2905

Dodo Juice Polishing & Buffing cloth - FOC following the recent ebay coupon as recommended by a member of DW :thumb:

32 fl oz bottle of Megs MF Correction Fluid
32 fl oz bottle of Megs MF Finishing Wax
From Waxamomo, cheapest retailer for these, 5% discount and free postage - so saved myself a tenner compared to other retailers :thumb:


----------



## Crystal.Bunn

Didnt see his thread sorry.

I bought this all yesterday:

*Karcher K3.575 Jubilee Edition Pressure Washer
Kestral Das-6 Machine Polisher
Meguiars Microfibre Correction System* Consisting of:
_........................... 2 x 5" Cutting Pads
........................... 2 x 5" Finishing Pads
........................... a 5" Foam Backing Pad
........................... Meguairs MF Cutting Compound
........................... Meguiars MF Finishing Wax
........................... Meguiars MF Spurring Tool_
*2 x 5.5" Lake Country CCS Blue Pads
Flexi Pads 75mm backing Plate
4" Sonus SFX-4 Black Final Pad
Car Pro Iron X
Poor Boys Black Hole
Poor Boys Whie Diamond
Collinite 476s 18oz.
2x Meguiars Quik Detailer
Medium Clay Bar
Wash Mitt
Drying Towel
Microfibre Cloths
Buckets with Grit Guards
HD Snow Foam Lance With Karcher Adapter
I4D Snow Foam
Meguiars Ultimate Wash and Wax shampoo
Meguiars Ultimate Detailer
Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax Spray
Meguiars Natural Shine Plastic Trim Spray
Meguiars Quik Interior Detailer spray
Meguiars Clarity Automotive Glass Cleaner Spray*

Had a few bits of it turn up today. Still waiting on the rest.


----------



## chrisgreen

Popped in to Elite Care Care HQ on the way home from work:

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Ross

Zaino towels off Alan W


----------



## martyp

My order from CYC to replenish some of my stock arrived today in preparation for tomorrow:

Dodo Supernatural Sponge,
G|Tecniq L1 & G5
IronX (Cherry scent!?!  )
Sonus Fine Clay

:thumb:


----------



## O`Neil

Grout sponges from B&Q


----------



## DJ X-Ray

..4 bottles of screenwash. And oil filter.from west london audi..and another dodo fantastic fur.


----------



## tangledmonkey

Received AF Triple today. And bought some bouncers 22 from a member on here  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoochienoballs

4 Pads and Purple Haze


----------



## jimmy16v

George arrived


----------



## Stezz

These:










and 2 of these:


----------



## Steven878

C6 bought from leo19
3m green pad
Lake country blue pad
New 5" rotary backing plate
Gloss it red pad


----------



## TheMilko2905

Washed the Missus Focus Titanium X
Followed by my Fiesta S1600
Then a neighbour turned up with her car covered in bird st,
So I did hers too, followed the same method for all three;
Wheels
Snow foamed and cleaned all small areas with selection of brushes
2BM wash with sheepskin mitt
Power washed
Dried off using some QD to prevent water marks
Dressed all the tyres

Now I need a good shot of whiskey to warm me up.


----------



## Ns1980

Ordered these from Polished Bliss yesterday

2 x 5L AF Avalanche snow foam (+ 2 free 500ml AF Total)
1 x 500ml AF Iron Out
1 x Microfiber Madness Cloudbuster glass cloth - these are awesome btw

Got free delivery and 10% discount


----------



## Ns1980

Stezz said:


> These:


Where were these from please?


----------



## Zetec-al

Ns1980 said:


> Ordered these from Polished Bliss yesterday
> 
> 2 x 5L AF Avalanche snow foam (+ 2 free 500ml AF Total)
> 1 x 500ml AF Iron Out
> 1 x Microfiber Madness Cloudbuster glass cloth - these are awesome btw
> 
> Got free delivery and 10% discount


Nick!? 10L of Avalanche, why so much?!


----------



## Ns1980

Zetec-al said:


> Nick!? 10L of Avalanche, why so much?!


A colleague wanted some


----------



## Zetec-al

Ns1980 said:


> A colleague wanted some


I see!


----------



## Stezz

Ns1980 said:


> Where were these from please?


Here you go:thumb:

http://www.shelfsave.com/extra-wide-plastic-cupboard.html


----------



## AdnanKhan

New DA and Collinite 476s


----------



## Jammy J

@ Juicy Detailing

CG stripper scent 
CarPro wool wash mitt

@ Polished Bliss

Woolfs white satin
AF citrus power
AF air freshners ( yellow and green )


----------



## buckrogers21stc

Some 303 Fabric Guard.

Not for the car but the new Graco Travel System. Took buckrogers21stc Jr out the other day and a small shower totally soaked the thing so it getting protected up to the hilt.


----------



## Crispo

Autobrite Cherry Glaze, Extreme Glaze and Seal & Protect. Great prices in the Autobrite Sale


----------



## chrisgreen

Nowt exciting - a 3L hand pump sprayer with lance from Wilkinson in its 50% off sale. Got it for £3.74. Will be using it for Citrus Pre Wash application.


----------



## President Swirl

Not today, but recently i have purchased vinyl and rubber care x2, rain x, endurance tyre gel, a new lambswool wash mitt, some screen wash and a magic tree ( the car fragrance sort ) I hear good things about the tyre gel, so i'm keen to see what's what.


----------



## Conqug

YUP

just ordered some colli 476s detail kit from ultimate finish, £22 for 476s + 2 applicators and 3 microfibres

bargain


----------



## StevieR32

Just received my order, megs MF detailing compound, finishing wax, 3 x compound pads both 6" and 3" 3 x finishing discs again 6" and 3". Britemax metal twins, some foam applicators, pad cleaning brush 6"megs foam pads, 6 x 4" spot pads, megs supreme shine cloths, and about 25 normal MF cloths.

To add to stuff I bought 2weeks ago, snow foam kit, apc, leather cleaner and balm, wheel woollies, detailing brushes and some purple haze.

Hopefully tomorrow will get into the post office to collect my new paint depth gauge I bought from a member on here, then put it all to good use on Thursday on a big winter detail.

A few pound lighter.


----------



## chrisgreen

President Swirl said:


> Not today, but recently i have purchased vinyl and rubber care x2, rain x, endurance tyre gel, a new lambswool wash mitt, some screen wash and a magic tree ( the car fragrance sort ) I hear good things about the tyre gel, so i'm keen to see what's what.


I use Endurance Tyre Gel - it's very good indeed, I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## jimmy16v

5l of autosmart finish can of as berry blast (not sure if its too strong initially?) and 3 for 2 on kent drying towels in B&Q so had to oblige


----------



## cdo1uk

5l Autosmart G101..... oh and a Pramac E4000 Generator and looking at getting a Kranzle K7.... got to make some money back now.


----------



## ianrobbo1

arrived today and yesterday!!


----------



## VenomUK

Recived this today ready for the weekends detailing


----------



## Naddy37

Should keep me going for a couple months......


----------



## chrisgreen

neilos said:


> Should keep me going for a couple months......


An excellent choice - I ordered a batch a few weeks back, at the price they are great for the grubbier jobs (trim, tyres etc) and are cheap enough to be disposable.


----------



## Naddy37

chrisgreen said:


> An excellent choice - I ordered a batch a few weeks back, at the price they are great for the grubbier jobs (trim, tyres etc) and are cheap enough to be disposable.


Indeedie, they take a good couple weeks for delivery, but hey, at that price, who's complaining.....

I use them for wax and sealant etc, use 'em once and bin 'em.


----------



## Grande_GTi

neilos said:


> Should keep me going for a couple months......


Sorry to be nosey do u mind pm'ing or even posting on where to buy these applicators from


----------



## SLM3

neilos said:


> Should keep me going for a couple months......


Are those pads ok for polishing/waking paintwork?
I have seen something similar on cleanyourcar cand was tempted.


----------



## Naddy37

SLM3 said:


> Are those pads ok for polishing/waking paintwork?
> I have seen something similar on cleanyourcar cand was tempted.


Yup, it's what I use them for.....:thumb:


----------



## scotty grimey

I bought , foam lance and snow foam , meguiars scratch x , meguiars endurance tyre gel , turtle wax scolor magic , poorboys blackhole , chemical guys new look trim gel , chemical guys diablo wheel gel , vikan wheel brush and a microfibre wash sponge.


----------



## JohnA88




----------



## Chrissyronald

5l of valet pro citrus pre-wash anyon used this before?


----------



## chrisgreen

Chrissyronald said:


> 5l of valet pro citrus pre-wash anyon used this before?


Yes - I've just started using it (Bought a 5L from Elite Car Care a couple of weeks ago). It's excellent stuff. I use it at 1:10 dilution.


----------



## tom_

Tank. said:


> Bought myself a decent looking wheel brush today. Got the JML mantis wheel brush looked identical to the meguiars one!
> 
> Hope its good


I've found mine really good!


----------



## chrisgreen

Just bought 10 960ml spray bottles with trigger heads from Wilkinson for 35p each!


----------



## stangalang

I have this coming to me

http://definitivewax.com/acatalog/Product7.html

And I can't wait


----------



## Smithey1981

Today I purchased

Auto finesse
Tough prep
Tough coat
Revive
Finale

Gtechniq g1 smart vision 

And now I have an angry wife lol


----------



## lawrenceSA

Drying towels / wash mitts / MF towels
AUTOGLYM - Car Glass Polish 
AUTOGLYM - Fast Glass
Black Light Hybrid Radiant Finish + Hybrid v7 Optical Sealant 
Iron-x
CCS Euro Foam Light cutting Hand Polish Applicator
Auto Finesse - Citrus Power (1l)
Automagic Clay Magic Med (Purple) - 200gr


----------



## spiros

Stezz said:


> These:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 2 of these:


 One blonde and 2 brunettes?????


----------



## G4V JW

stangalang said:


> I have this coming to me
> 
> http://definitivewax.com/acatalog/Product7.html
> 
> And I can't wait


Nice , looks like they do some pukka bits !

Recieved a nice box today from Elite

Megs 105&205
Some hex logics 
New wheel brush
Tyre product applicators

Running out of space :thumb:


----------



## Wilco

Received today from Polished bliss
1 x Raceglaze black label
1 x Wolfs White satin shampoo

From As seller on eBay 
5 x spray bottles with heads


----------



## chrisgreen

Nothing too exciting today, just a box of 25 little 250ml HDPE bottles with screw tops to decant product into (i usually split my Demon Shine into 250ml portions, and now also use these for pre-measured Citrus Pre Wash portions I can dilute in a pump sprayer easily etc).

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Tips

Wilco said:


> Received today from Polished bliss
> 1 x Raceglaze black label
> 1 x Wolfs White satin shampoo
> 
> From As seller on eBay
> 5 x spray bottles with heads


Have you strayed onto the wrong thread and section.


----------



## Wilco

Tips said:


> Have you strayed onto the wrong thread and section.


----------



## DetailMyCar

Another expensive week...

1kg Scholl S17+
1kg Scholl S30+
1kg Scholl S3 Gold
2 x Uber Drying towels
1 x 500ml Eraser
1 x 500ml IronX
2 x Hex Logic pads 5.5"
2 x 36packs of MF Cloths from Costco

All thanks to Elite ;-)


----------



## Bristle Hound

Grande_GTi said:


> Sorry to be nosey do u mind pm'ing or even posting on where to buy these applicators from


Cheapest on ebay for a dozen - £1.34 delivered - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-x-Waxi...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3f1cc430b2 :thumb:


----------



## Steven1976

New 10 meter power washer hose


----------



## Demetrios72

Scholl Concepts A15+


----------



## dave-g

As finish and highstyle.


----------



## scratcher

Not so much bought... but had this waiting after work thanks to a very generous forum sponsor


----------



## Scotty B

Well today I bought:

ONR 2012 32oz
Megs Endurance Tyre Shine
Daytona Speedmaster MINI Wheel Brush


----------



## Jan thomsen

Today`s order

Chemical Guys - Black 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - Green 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
Scholl Concepts - S40 Anti Swirl 250ml
CarPro Eraser - Intense Oil and Polish Cleanser
Scholl Concepts - S3 Gold Compound (250g)
Chemical Guys - Black 4" Hex-Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - White 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - White 4" Hex-Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - Red 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
Collinite 476S - Super Doublecoat Auto Wax
Chemical Guys - Green 4" Hex-Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - Pad Conditioner
Gtechniq I1 - Smart Fabric
Chemical Guys - Orange 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
Scholl Concepts - S17+ Compound

Thanks to CYC


----------



## The Cueball

ordered 2 bottles of ceramishield for an A8 i'm doing soon...

some AS finish

and finally some AB repel and polish

:thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald

Adams wash pad today and 5l of car shampoo from ASDA to see if its okay for just £1


----------



## chrisgreen

Chrissyronald said:


> Adams wash pad today and 5l of car shampoo from ASDA to see if its okay for just £1


Which shampoo was it - might pop in to Asda on the way home and see if my one is doing the same offer.


----------



## Chrissyronald

Holts car shampoo mate was plenty in my local ASDA


----------



## streaky

Just brought some SN Hybrid wax from the sales section so looking forward to tyring it out.


----------



## chrisgreen

Chrissyronald said:


> Holts car shampoo mate was plenty in my local ASDA


Sadly - none in either Asda Reading or Asda Slough 

On the plus side, picked up three bottles of RainX combined glass cleaner and rain repellent spray (my preferred glass cleaner) in Asda Reading for only £3 each.

Going to pop in to the High Wycombe one on the way home tomorrow as I'm passing it, in case they have any. At that price, will be good to stock up on.


----------



## Scrim-1-

10L Autofinesse avalanche
5L Autofinesse imperial
5L Autofinesse finale
And a bottle of Autofinesse revive :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

Tonight-
vikan wheel brush/long reach
Autosmart g101 1ltr
Chemical guys ez creme
Dodo juice wookie
And a bottle of optimum qd(concentrate)


----------



## k9vnd

k9vnd said:


> Tonight-
> vikan wheel brush/long reach
> Autosmart g101 1ltr
> Chemical guys ez creme
> Dodo juice wookie
> And a bottle of optimum qd(concentrate)


oh and some flexipad's from polished bliss


----------



## glenn st

Ag interior shampoo
Valeting pro brush
Foam application pads 99p:thumb::thumb:
And got myself a free A,G detailing bag


----------



## AaronGTi

Flex PE14-2 150
Polishangel samples - Glissante, Master Final Polish, Master Sealant and Famous Carnaubaflockencreme.


----------



## Alan W

AaronGTi said:


> Flex PE14-2 150
> Polishangel samples - Glissante, Master Final Polish, Master Sealant and Famous Carnaubaflockencreme.


So it was you that bought the last of the samples! :lol:

Nice one Aaron and nice products also! 

Enjoy! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## AaronGTi

It must have been Alan as now out of stock lol.

Cheers mate, hope you're well :thumb:


----------



## gav1513

well including my delivery that i missed today and one im still waiting on for next week ive bought:

10 microfibres
AF iron out
AF glisten
AF finale
AF soul
CarPro fog fight
Vics hybrid
3 uber drying towels

last week:
24 foam wax applicators off ebay but coming from hong kong wont be here till end of the month/start of november

the week before was:
LC foamed pad
Megs #105 and #205
AF passion
Gtechniq I1

the week before that:
5L very cherry non acid wheel cleaner
5L citrus was
5L banana gloss
3 AF waxmates 

i think thats it, been an expensive few weeks but lots of new products to try out and still more to order over the next few weeks, the last 2 AF waxes as i already had temptation and Vics mayhem to name but a few of the next products, gonna need another new bag and toolbox and tool chest to store the new stuff


----------



## amiller

AaronGTi said:


> Flex PE14-2 150
> Polishangel samples - Glissante, Master Final Polish, Master Sealant and Famous Carnaubaflockencreme.


You will LOVE the polisher mate. The best there is in my opinion. :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

amiller said:


> You will LOVE the polisher mate. The best there is in my opinion. :thumb:


It sure is but why did you try to sell yours recently Andy!   :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Alan W

AaronGTi said:


> It must have been Alan as now out of stock lol.
> 
> Cheers mate, hope you're well :thumb:


Fine here, thanks, and trust you are also! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## JMorty

BritMax Clean max and Spray & Shine GB :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Took 9 days from ordering to delivery from China. Not bad! :thumb:


----------



## iamrichard123

to add to my already nice zaino collection 
















most of my products except zaino in photo are from the great people at motorgeek " and if any bodys free call to see them saturday 20th october from morning till 12:00pm.
i for one love the brands they stock so why not anybody in area call to see the great,help full staff at motorgeek


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Picked up a small alloy wheel brush in Tesco for £2, intend to buy a few more


----------



## Jan thomsen

Bristle Hound said:


> Took 9 days from ordering to delivery from China. Not bad! :thumb:


nice,i can not find anyone who will send these to Denmark from China or uk,anyone who can help ?


----------



## Pugboi

To much to list since I've been on here but tonight ordered a few things from waxamomo stripersent , mike Philips book and a dodo juice basics of bling glass cloth :thumb:


----------



## MA3RC

AF Citrus Power :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound

250ml AF Glisten (getting rarer folks)


----------



## MA3RC

Oh and some new plasters buckets


----------



## Alan C

More magifoam, purple rain and some Just the tonic.


----------



## Kiashuma

A parkside wet vac from Lidl or Aldi can't rememeber which one.


----------



## adamvr619

At weekend from shinearama i got a yeti fist duragloss 901 zaino z18 and a dodo finger mitt not tried any yet i hope they are good products


----------



## SystemClenz

Just had the AG Paint Pro system dropped off, should get to try it out tomorrow


----------



## DMS

Chemical Guys Hybrid V7.

I hope its as good as the reviews ive read.


----------



## suspal

b&d digital thermometer


----------



## CodHead

Kiashuma said:


> A parkside wet vac from Lidl or Aldi can't rememeber which one.


I'll have to pop in my local Aldi/Lidl on the way home from work and see if they have any.


----------



## Scrim-1-

500ml Autofinesse glisten.


----------



## Mk3Brick

Nothing as buying detailing products has left me broke. hahahahaha


----------



## Ns1980

An underbody lance for my PW ready for the sh*t weather. 

A brinkman torch and heap of bottles, spray heads and a stack of Megs sanding paper. 

Still deciding on an air blower /drying machine thing...


----------



## MEH4N

Scrim-1- said:


> 500ml Autofinesse glisten.


Same.


----------



## Mk3Brick

Ns1980 said:


> An underbody lance for my PW ready for the sh*t weather.
> 
> A brinkman torch and heap of bottles, spray heads and a stack of Megs sanding paper.
> 
> Still deciding on an air blower /drying machine thing...


any details on the underbody lance?

cheers


----------



## Ns1980

Mk3Brick said:


> any details on the underbody lance?
> 
> cheers


Just a regular Karcher - liked the more angular head than one of the other options out there.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally

Britemax twins, and then went for a we nosey on the samples in Elite and ended up buying the 3m samples and few bottles of carpro samples. Got away without her indoors seeing that, but got foiled then when the postie came the next day, bit of explaining to do!!


----------



## kris1

Kiashuma said:


> A parkside wet vac from Lidl or Aldi can't rememeber which one.


forgot those were out. mght pop in and see if there are any left.


----------



## chrisgreen

Autosmart rep was in town today - I'm now a few quid lighter:

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Tsubodai

Trying to decide on a couple of things, but looking to buy today/tomorrow:
AG Fast Glass & glass polish (probably),
AF Iron Out (probably),
ONR (maybe),
Pro Valet Citrus Pre-wash (probably)
Pro Valet detailing brush (definitely)
Maybe a few more applicators, couple of spray bottles and a tyre brush or two


----------



## chrisgreen

Tsubodai said:


> Trying to decide on a couple of things, but looking to buy today/tomorrow:
> AG Fast Glass & glass polish (probably),
> AF Iron Out (probably),
> ONR (maybe),
> Pro Valet Citrus Pre-wash (probably)
> Pro Valet detailing brush (definitely)
> Maybe a few more applicators, couple of spray bottles and a tyre brush or two


I can highly recommend ValetPro Citrus Pre-wash, well worth buying.

ONR - meh! Tried it, decided it was crap - far better waterless/rinseless wash solutions out there.


----------



## Faithfull

A Nilfisk c120 and an Autobrite Snow Foam Lance


----------



## Tsubodai

chrisgreen said:


> I can highly recommend ValetPro Citrus Pre-wash, well worth buying.
> 
> ONR - meh! Tried it, decided it was crap - far better waterless/rinseless wash solutions out there.


Cheers Chris. I was looking at ONR due to its (apparent) versatility. 
Being new I'm looking to see what prodicts can maybe perform more than one duty to get me started. Will take the advice on board.


----------



## S63

Tsubodai said:


> Cheers Chris. I was looking at ONR due to its (apparent) versatility.
> Being new I'm looking to see what prodicts can maybe perform more than one duty to get me started. Will take the advice on board.


Please do give ONR a try, one mans crap is another mans saviour :thumb:


----------



## Welshman Adam

DJ Basics of Bling Clay bar, DJ Born Slippy lube and AF Revive.


----------



## VdoubleU

snow foam and on the look out for some good, but cheap, wax so probably buy poorboys wax tomorrow


----------



## rtjc

VdoubleU said:


> snow foam and on the look out for some good, but cheap, wax so probably buy poorboys wax tomorrow


Poorboy's World Natty's is an excellent wax, especially at it's price. Whatever one you choose! Blue is a popular choice.


----------



## gatman

I bought some Megs Ultra Wash and Wax, just for the winter months when at work.


----------



## Tsubodai

S63 said:


> Please do give ONR a try, one mans crap is another mans saviour :thumb:


I'm sure I will at some point, just trying to narrow down what I need to start with
I've realised that as far as detailing goes trying to obtain a consensus is a bit like trying to knit fog


----------



## Jammy J

Bought some FK1000P, Gtechniq C4 & G1.


----------



## Chris0707

Not all today but throughout the week whilst I've been away in Bristol I have bought:
Flex PE 14-2 150
Karcher vacuum 
Gtechniq assorted
Dooka wash pad
Everything needed to make home made swirl spotter
Solux bulb for swirl spotter

Will be more added tomorrow after my visit to Zaino HQ on the way home, would be rude not to as I'm passing by.


----------



## Tsubodai

Tsubodai said:


> Trying to decide on a couple of things, but looking to buy today/tomorrow:
> AG Fast Glass & glass polish (probably),
> AF Iron Out (probably),
> ONR (maybe),
> Pro Valet Citrus Pre-wash (probably)
> Pro Valet detailing brush (definitely)
> Maybe a few more applicators, couple of spray bottles and a tyre brush or two


Bought the VP Citrus pre-wash & brush but I'm now torn between Iron out and Iron-X (read iron-x could stain the driveway?)


----------



## Ns1980

5L AF Iron Out
5L AF Citrus Power
AF Mercury metal polish

All products I've previously used and love.


----------



## Tank.

just bought some CYC own brand detailing clay and 1L each of citrus pre spray and cotton candy snow foam from orchard autocare

Look forward to trying them out


----------



## Naddy37

And yes, they will be used on the bodywork.....


----------



## suspal

m105 and wool pad thanks monza
wet&dry papers thanks cyc
sanding block thanks waxomomo
adams wash pad thanks motorgeek


----------



## Gizmo68




----------



## Joel.

Meguiars Lambswool washmitt - I find these brilliant especially for the price.
AG Aqua dry Chamois


----------



## Bkjames

I got Dodo juice supernatural wax in wooden pot and dodo juice home brew kit for my birthday :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Joel.

That's an awesome present.  Plan on ordering some Supernatural soon.


----------



## Bkjames

I know mate, i have been dropping a few hints to the missus lol, also got a dodo juice bag, and dodo juice hoody and polo shirt :thumb:


Brian


----------



## G105ALY

Clean Your Car just have delivered the following for me over the last week:
Gtechniq I1 Fabric
EZ Detail Wheel Brush
CG Maxi Suds II
Valet Pro PH Neutral Snow Foam
Zaino Finishing Kit with Z-2 Pro

Also got some MF Cutting Pads and various MF cloths of eBay.

Whoop!


----------



## jlw41

Some more Makeup applicators from boots, the Mrs thought i was nuts :lol:


----------



## DMcG

Dr. Leather wipes for me. Thought I'd try a small tub first as 150 seemed like alot.


----------



## Naddy37

jlw41 said:


> Some more Makeup applicators from boots, the Mrs thought i was nuts :lol:


That's nearly as bad as me buying Soap & Glory body mist from Boots as an air freshner for the car....


----------



## carlblakemore

Arrived today!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Today i bought the biggest wax container ive ever seen and my oh my its beautiful


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Just a few bits from LTT…


DSC03292 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Bristle Hound

8oz bottle of ONR :thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai

Last 24 hours - a 3ltr pump sprayer & 32oz bottle of ONR.
Still waiting for my VP Cirtus pre-wash to arrive


----------



## Pugboi

Few days ago 

G101 25 litres
Cherry glaze
Dash dandy
All autosmart :thumb:


----------



## DesertDog

Gtech C4 nano sealant
Yellow, Green, White, Blue, Black & Red 5.5" CG Hex pads
Megs No.105 & 205 polish
22PLE VX1 Pro glass-based coating - I know there's been some hype over this product but I'm losing sleep until I've tried it!  This is going to go on a Passion Red XC60 as a comparison against a top end concours carnuba wax (still undecided on which one...BOS/Fuzion/Zymol? or similar) which will go on the Cobra (D3 Ford Torch Red). Very similar colours and both clearcoated.

In terms of durability, depth of gloss & wetness and value-for-money. So far I'm still convinced that a deep solid paint (reds and blacks) benefit from wax...


----------



## bobssignum

Just a couple of late, Dodo juice,s Need for speed and a Born slippy 500ml refill .
That and a chance buy on some Mer qd is about all i have needed of late .


----------



## Cat Face

After reading about it on this forum I just ordered some G1 smart glass and G4 glass polish.


----------



## Bkjames

My wife bought me this from a little shop we went in whilst on holiday yesterday










Brian


----------



## Shinyvec

Bkjames said:


> My wife bought me this from a little shop we went in whilst on holiday yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Thats cool mate


----------



## Tips

Is that true, does wifey give you the best bubble wash in town.


----------



## Shinyvec

No Tips its best Hand job in town, ooops


----------



## Bkjames

Haha :lol:


Brian


----------



## johnnyguitar

Some new foam apps, a couple of those blue drying towels, a Woolly Mammoth and a Car Pro wool mitt.


----------



## Yowfailed

Wheel Woolies, Uber Yellow drying towel and some SP1000P. Really hope they arrive when the wife's at work


----------



## gav1513

new pressure washer as the old one gave up the ghost last weekend


----------



## O`Neil

CQuartz and Valet Pro items arrived today :thumb:


----------



## Tank.

in the past couple days, 
CYC 200g poly clay
1L Citrus pre wash from Orchard Autocare
1L Cotton candy snow foam from Orchard Autocare
twin pack pump sprays from B&Q


----------



## riles

some orange pre wash.2 pads for me das6 pro and some megs apc bulk.


----------



## Buckweed

Plasters Bucket from Wickes only £6 holds 30L's plus my grit guard fits in it.


----------



## Huey

GTechniq P1, and G1/2 for the windows..........oh and a detailing world print, all arrived today:thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai

And that Gummi Pledge stuff ;-)


----------



## AllenF

A pizza
A new pack of sharpie scratch repair pens 12 for 4 quid BARGAIN

http://www.acherryontop.com/shop/company/sanford/line/sharpie/73940-Sharpie+Fine+Point+Multipack


----------



## Tsubodai

Oooohhh, pizza.
I honestly wish I'd bought that.


----------



## voon

Let's see .... I bought a new car ... so obviously, I ended up just browsing a bit of the detailing fora again and .. bah .. you know it, suddenly you're richer in goods and poorer in money. Ended up with:

- Two ebayed 50W LED lights and two solid PA tripods for them
- A Stanley Rolling Workshop thing for all the daily necessities
- An FK Automotive rolling bed/seat thingie 
- Opti-Coat 2.0
- Optimum Metal Polish
- Gtechniq G1 & G4 for the windows/shield
- 5l of Isopropanol
- Magic blue clay
- Assorted towels etc

And that's just because of a new car and ... bah fark it. Addiction.


----------



## MonkeyP

5L of ValetPro Citrus Wash
500ml AF Citrus power
4L of iron x
16oz 303 Fabirc protection
500ml DJ Basic Quick detailer
3M Masking tape
3 pump dispensers for 5L bottle
3 spray bottles
5 drying towels
2 Carpro Fog Fight
1 set of funnels
1 pack of #00 Steel Wire wool
Stiff interior brush
1 84L storage box
6metre extension hose for my pressure washer

There is probably more but that's all i can remember for now. :wall:

Here's a pic of some of the stuff.


----------



## gav1513

just bought the durus glaze from the group buy, shall hopefully be here tomorrow fingers crossed


----------



## DesertDog

Some very different smells amongst the products which recently arrived:

Iron-X....eggy farts :lol:

Fuzion....raspberries

Scholl....vanilla chocolate

Gummi ....zesty lime

Onyx....orange


----------



## mr.t

resisting buying stuff now til the new year.


----------



## riles

Auto finesse tripple3, auto finesse revive, and some raceglaze wax to sample.


----------



## Sparky160

Small but effective and overdue order courtesy of CYC. DoDo wash pad, VP citrus prewash, CG Strippers scent. (Heaven in a bottle), large blue fluffy drying towel and VP Detialing brush.


----------



## Yowfailed

Been hijacked by Rob the Autosmart mon! Got away lightly though, 5L G101 and a pack of MF cloths :thumb:


----------



## jamieblackford

Tornador black


----------



## Bristle Hound

Espuma crystal green glass cleaner & Astro shampoo 

Cheers Dan :thumb:


----------



## Shuffty

Gtechniq G1 & G2 - looking forward to giving it a try. :thumb:


----------



## Keith_Lane

Last night bought some...

MF's, Opti-Coat 2.0, Tar-X, Bilt Hamber Clay, Bucket, Tape, Funnels, Wash Mitt, think that's it, already have everything else I need for the upcoming detail, looking forward to the courier next week


----------



## paulb1976

Iron X Cherry, poorboys red natty wax and blackhole. Iron X cherry still smells like bad eggs that have been dipped in kirsch.


----------



## ianrobbo1

Brand New And Unopened.

Wolf's

1xWf-1P Deironizer (Decon Gel)1lt
1WF-1NT Nano Wheel Cleaner(Clean & Coat)1lt
1xWO-1N Tire and Trim(Black Out)1lt

Care of "that" site, :thumb: for a delivered price of £19.74!!:doublesho and from a reputable supplier that uses this very site!! so I'm confident it's genuine


----------



## CodHead

ianrobbo1 said:


> Brand New And Unopened.
> 
> Wolf's
> 
> 1xWf-1P Deironizer (Decon Gel)1lt
> 1WF-1NT Nano Wheel Cleaner(Clean & Coat)1lt
> 1xWO-1N Tire and Trim(Black Out)1lt
> 
> Care of "that" site, :thumb: for a delivered price of £19.74!!:doublesho and from a reputable supplier that uses this very site!! so I'm confident it's genuine


"that site"?


----------



## Jordy Kuga

Just ordered some Auto Finesse citrus power, hide conditioner and a berry airfreshner purely for the girl on it! haha £20 delivered to NI so it isnt bad! free delivery as well with Polished Bliss!


----------



## DMH-01

CodHead said:


> "that site"?


EBay .


----------



## Bristle Hound

£3 @ Asda :thumb:


----------



## CodHead

DMH-01 said:


> EBay .


Ah yes, I saw that myself. Should have realised!


----------



## Tsubodai

Wolf's White Satin from Polished Bliss and some AG Interior protectant for £4 off Ebay.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Tsubodai said:


> Wolf's White Satin from Polished Bliss.


Lov Wolf's White Satin :argie:


----------



## riles

5litres of tardis and some iron x


----------



## MattJ10

Autobrite Standard Snow Foam Lance-Karcher K series (bayonet)

Luxury Suds Concentrated Car Shampoo & Wax-5 litres for the vans at work


----------



## Tsubodai

Bristle Hound said:


> Lov Wolf's White Satin :argie:


Will be my first try, so looking forward to it


----------



## Ns1980

Karcher Vario lance & 6m extension hose.


----------



## burgmo3

Dodo Supernatural Acrylic Spritz
Dodo Low on Eau
Cobra plush microfiber noodle mitt


----------



## gav1513

AF spirit off the for sale section, only 1 more wax to go and ive completed my collection


----------



## Suasexed

Back to Zaino after 7 years!

Z2 Pro
Z7
Z8
Z18

From Shinearama. Looking forward to getting these again, I can remember how good they smelt too!


----------



## bruce92

rotary pads big and small and iron x


----------



## PugIain

Some greased lightning showroom shine, the tyre dressing and glass cleaner.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cdo1uk

Paint depth tester PD8... seems good so far.


----------



## wanner69

Flex 3401


----------



## dave-g

received my tough coat, mercury, and blackfire wax today.... and have a long weekend to try them out


----------



## timbo_69

Dodo Juice Buff Daddy for £75.00 even though i have a kestrel already. plus a few Dodo Juice Waxs and Double touch Towels. All on sale


----------



## dave-g

spoke too soon, just purchased a ptg and also supernatural iroku wax, and then received: g3, g6, menzerna final finish, power finish, car pro fixer, and sonus polishes from the dhl man.

and thats all from me for the next year :lol:


----------



## Tsubodai

Just ordered some Bilt-Hamber clay.


----------



## nichol4s

AF desire
AF temptation 

And some AF glisten of MarkSmith. Will this end?


----------



## Ns1980

nichol4s said:


> AF desire
> AF temptation
> 
> And some AF glisten of MarkSmith. Will this end?


Should've held on for his waxes lol


----------



## nichol4s

Ns1980 said:


> Should've held on for his waxes lol


I did last time :lol: he has better sales than dfs


----------



## CodHead

Gtechnic G1 kit


----------



## Old-scool- m3

Zaino z3 and Zaino z8


----------



## JMorty

More glass polishing pads. 2 x 75mm & 2 x 125mm








Did it right this time :thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI

Chinese foam applicators, Poorboys Blackhole, Autofinesse Citrus Power & Raceglaze detailing Brush Set


----------



## suspal

5its autobrites cherry glaze 5lts FAB and 5lts magifoam :thumb:


----------



## Yowfailed

A Vax wet and dry vac for £60 from Makro :thumb:

Result!

I know its not a George but by the same token, its also not £150! Bargain


----------



## The Pan Man

Autobrite snow foam lance and magifoam.


----------



## sistersvisions




----------



## MattJ10

Autobrite Snow Foam Lance

Autobrite car Shampoo & Wax

3x Bottles of Rain X


----------



## Mike1975

Just got the da group buy


----------



## Jordy Kuga

Look what arrived today :thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai

I've ordered 12 of the chinese foam applicators off e-bay,my BH clay has arrived and I've also picked up a few cheap bits from Asda to try out on the wife's car - Rain-X 2 in 1, a drying towel, wheel brush and glass cloth for about £10.
Also bought some White Satin earlier in the week.


----------



## bobssignum

Bottle of Iron x and a 30ml tyromania arrived today along with a new carrying case for the Das 6 pro


----------



## carlblakemore

Tsubodai said:


> I've ordered 12 of the chinese foam applicators off e-bay,my BH clay has arrived and I've also picked up a few cheap bits from Asda to try out on the wife's car - Rain-X 2 in 1, a drying towel, wheel brush and glass cloth for about £10.
> Also bought some White Satin earlier in the week.


What are the Chinese foam applicators listed as? I could do with some myself!
Cheers

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave-g

Jordy Kuga said:


> Look what arrived today :thumb:


Af hide has an absolutely rank smell :/ lol.

Great products IMO, have the pair myself!


----------



## Natalie

Been to the classic car show at the NEC and got myself lots of Angelwax goodies


----------



## andy monty

Ended up in Boyes (you got one near you Natalie?


----------



## slineclean

Jordy Kuga said:


> Look what arrived today :thumb:
> 
> What does the air freshener smell like?


----------



## msb

********** Wax ******* glaze, yesterday on the group buy


----------



## Tsubodai

carlblakemore said:


> What are the Chinese foam applicators listed as? I could do with some myself!
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Sorry mate, totally missed this:
>clicky<
They may be a load of rubbish but I've not lost much if they are


----------



## chrisgreen

Tsubodai said:


> They may be a load of rubbish but I've not lost much if they are


As has been said previously, we probably wouldn't apply premium wax to a car with one, but they are perfect as disposable applicators for tyres, trim and engine bays.


----------



## Tsubodai

Good thing I don't own any premium waxes then:lol:
Sounds good for tyres etc:thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

New delivery from our friends in China:

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

These are slightly different to the ones we've all been buying of late (inc. me), as rather than being the flat, compressed macaroon-like applicator sponges, these are uncompressed , slightly larger diameter sponges:

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

The sell for 99p + 49p postage. ebay item number: 130741634322


----------



## steve from wath

i get these as well ,they are very good for the cash



chrisgreen said:


> New delivery from our friends in China:
> 
> Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr
> 
> These are slightly different to the ones we've all been buying of late (inc. me), as rather than being the flat, compressed macaroon-like applicator sponges, these are uncompressed , slightly larger diameter sponges:
> 
> Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr
> 
> The sell for 99p + 49p postage. ebay item number: 130741634322


----------



## Jordy Kuga

slineclean said:


> What does the air freshener smell like?


Only seeing this now! It smells like strawberry! If you have ever smelt a lotso from toy story it smells like that! :lol:


----------



## Dannbodge

Just stuck in an order to cyc. 
Drying towel
Gtechniq C4
FK425


----------



## gav1513

today ive bought, 2 AF wax mates, 2 500ml bottle of AF citrus power and 1 pot of AF desire wax


----------



## Tsubodai

Nilfisk C110 pw


----------



## chrisgreen

Tsubodai said:


> Nilfisk C110 pw


Good choice, very happy with my one.


----------



## Tsubodai

Cheers
When I saw it on Black Friday it seemed a good opportunity.


----------



## JBirchy

Tsubodai said:


> Cheers
> When I saw it on Black Friday it seemed a good opportunity.


Nice one Jon, now get the snow foam gun and bottle with your snow foam and you're away!


----------



## VenomUK




----------



## lauramartin2603

*Detailing Products*

Hi all, just purchased some products today, bought myself a G220v2 and some polishing heads.


----------



## Tsubodai

JBirchy said:


> Nice one Jon, now get the snow foam gun and bottle with your snow foam and you're away!


Cheers Jon
Wasn't planning on it but may as well eh?
First thing I'll do is give it a blast with the VP Citrus pre-wash which did a great job on the wife's mud-heap on Sunday.
That'll be the next thing on the last I'm sure:thumb:


----------



## gav1513

nice haul venom, that was gonna be my shampoo of choice if it wasnt out of stock when it came round to me buying more so i bought banana gloss, and i still need to get round to applying my fog fight


----------



## VenomUK

Well pleased and cant wait for the weather to pick up so I can go and use some of it. I think I wont get round to the shampoo till after January now as most of the gear is packed away now so its the local jet wash for me at the moment till the winter passes.


----------



## steve from wath

had a little delivery yesterday and again today

first up some fine products from Reflectology as tested here

ive sent a few little samples, out of my own pocket to people as i believe these are worthy of very high praise indeed

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=286459










a delivery from Orchard Auto Care or Ronnie

looking forward to trying these out,when the rain stops










and this little kit from LTT leather
ive never been 100% happy with any leather cleaner,so after good reviews looking forward to trying these out


----------



## Wheelzntoys

Odered Bouncer's Triple Twelve and a ********** wax sampler.

Now, eyeing a Rupes but not sure if really needed or in my budget.


----------



## dave-g

you'll love the wheel cleanse and iron cleanse from ronnie, awesome performing products :thumb:


----------



## AllenF

Nothing because i am too tight fisted


----------



## b9rgo1234

Wheelzntoys said:


> *Odered Bouncer's Triple Twelve *and a ********** wax sampler.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I've ordered mine too, pot #9 :thumb:


----------



## shinyporsche

Today I bought a set of wheel woollies and a couple of polishing pads.


----------



## Natalie

andy monty said:


> Ended up in Boyes (you got one near you Natalie?


Yeah Boyziz just opened in Brigg :thumb: Will have a look next time I pop through


----------



## sistersvisions

Thought id try some of Russ @ Refelctology new products.. Well worth the £15 inc P&P


----------



## dave-g

each or separately £15 matey?

interested in these they are sounds pretty awesome...


----------



## sistersvisions

dave-g said:


> each or separately £15 matey?
> 
> interested in these they are sounds pretty awesome...


For all 3...:thumb:

http://www.cardetailingsheffield.co.uk/Online-Shop(2823239).htm


----------



## dubbed-up-ally

In the last two weeks i have been real bad, 3m polisher and vics concorse, zanio concorse out of the sales section. Adams wash sponge and mothers alu polish, some chinese clay. Today i ordered Bouncers Tripple Twelve and the wheel woolies from John, and my George arrived for christmas from the wife. No more spending from me to new year.


----------



## Moggytom

Got a link to the Chinese clay dubbed up ally ?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Autoglym Rapid Detailer


----------



## Tsubodai

Got my eye on this:
Looks like a bargain
:doublesho:argie:


----------



## msb

The 3 pots of ********** wax samples, more for the collection


----------



## Scotty B

Isopropanol 100ml
Carpro fogfight 100ml

Hopefully put an end to my misting windscreen.


----------



## Tsubodai

A PB lucky dip bag, some IPA and some FK1000p yesterday.

Edit ^^^^ my Fog Fight arrived yesterday. Tried it on the bathroom mirrors and it worked superbly


----------



## amatkins

Just started my detailing collection with an Autobrite HD foam lance, exciting times, shame I have to wait till Christmas for the pressure washer... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ns1980

I don't know what I bought yesterday (!) - Polished Bliss Lucky Dip!!


----------



## Hasan1

Meguiar's slide lock brush


----------



## rbj*rbj

Gtechniq I1
DJ Sour Power
bucket grit guard

And from asda some microfibre towels, drying towel and lambswool mitt


----------



## VAG-hag

just ordered some CG Petes 53.... thought id give it a whirl.


----------



## Wheelzntoys

This past week: Fuzion, Vanilla Ice sample, Triple Twelve, ********** Wax sampler (1st group), AF Tripple, Fenix headlight, Trix, FG400, Wolfgang Sealant sample


----------



## V3nom

R-1NE and 3 empty sprayer bottles for various things


----------



## Yowfailed

Foam Lance deal from Mark at Autobrite, great service


----------



## *rob*

2 new washmitts for me, gotta watch the spending now I've just been out and got a new fridge freezer


----------



## ConorF

Highstyle, G101, AS Aquawax, Tardis, berry blast aerosol and spray bottles


----------



## 50pey

AS Duet,AS Smart Wheels,AS G101,Fresh Blast aerosol from my local AS rep & 2 wheel brushes From morethanpolish


----------



## dave-g

Awaiting my new pads, af powerseal and af tough prep  

Not sure why though....! It's too cold for it!


----------



## Chrissyronald

Duet, fallout remover and 10 AS spray bottles.


----------



## ConorF

Chrissyronald said:


> Duet, fallout remover and 10 AS spray bottles.


Guessing you bought AS fallout remover, how much did you pay for it and the bottles if you dont mind?:lol:


----------



## danwel

Today's haul, the prima stuff is for a mate also. I wasn't being greedy honest Guv


----------



## steve from wath

danwel said:


> Today's haul, the prima stuff is for a mate also. I wasn't being greedy honest Guv


you need a snow foam lance :thumb::wave:


----------



## steve from wath

just had this delivered

all i need now is a nice dry day


----------



## -Kev-

^^^^ 'permanent UV protection and luster when properly maintained'.. 
in other words, reapply once a week :lol:

latest products for me are Z-CS, Z8 and a new one for me, Z16


----------



## voon

25 Meters of PUR cable for the 50W LED light, Auto Finesse Spritz, two waffle MF towels, two two-color MF towels and a 20L bucket.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

AF Mint rims and Finale


----------



## Zetec-al

Gtechniq C1.


----------



## danwel

steve from wath said:


> you need a snow foam lance :thumb::wave:


Just having tea then that's tonight's purchase lol


----------



## PeanuckleJive

Just purchased:

Iron X
Tar X
Gtechniq glass sealant kit

So next job is a proper arch clean and a proper window clean!


----------



## Natalie

AB Repel
AB Wax Off &
AB Jaffa Clean 

Now I really should be avoiding the 12 days of Christmas thread, as I really don't need anything else.


----------



## jason status

Not purchased personally but getting a DAS6 for Xmas. Cant wait to use it!


----------



## Tsubodai

Last few days; let's see if I can remember:
Polished Bliss - flexipad applicator, a few bottles/sprayheads
Autobrite - Repel, Tyre gloss, Repel, Bubblegum vinyl/trim protectant, Very Cherry non-acidic wheel cleaner and some Just the Tonic tar remover.
Also a set of 4 x Envy detailing brushes.

I think that's it since Sunday.


----------



## CodHead

Autobrite Snowfoam Lance


----------



## verbarthe

Air Force Blaster from Polishedbliss last friday.


----------



## steve from wath

-Kev- said:


> ^^^^ 'permanent UV protection and luster when properly maintained'..
> in other words, reapply once a week :lol:
> 
> latest products for me are Z-CS, Z8 and a new one for me, Z16


Autogeek seem to think differently

ill try and let you know

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=285885


----------



## -Kev-

looks good, wonder if they'll update on longevity..


----------



## [email protected]

I bought ********** wax number one


----------



## TopSport+

I bought Gtechniq G3+G5 and FK 1000p


----------



## wrightyrs

Bought Das 6 Pro menserna and sonus kit from CYC with a 4in backing plate and pad along with some more Z-16,AF Finale and another of CYC big fluffy drying towels.

Happy Christmas to me!!!!!!!


----------



## Manny_VAG

Gtechniq G-Wash, I1, C6 and Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam


----------



## danwel

Wife just came back from the shop with these babies


----------



## smicher1

Nice - where did she get them, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Waxamomo

danwel said:


> Wife just came back from the shop with these babies


Very good gloves indeed, i've actually been thinking of stocking them as I have a few pairs myself and can't fault them.


----------



## Silky-cookie

More microfibre clothes than u can throw a stick at!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joel.

Dodo Juice SNH, SNH Finger applicator, SNH tyre black, Plush MF cloth.


----------



## T.D.K

I discovered motor geek today and quite liked the unique products they had for sale.

£50 order included...

303 Windscreen Washer Tablets 
303 Wiper Treatment wipes
Adam's Professional Car Wash Pad 
California Scents Palms - Various Fragrances - One of each
Stoner Gust Easy Duster x2
Mothers Tire Brush


----------



## awbimmer

Not much.. it's my first time into this detailnig and I need to learn ... hence why I've signed up .. althought I bought 10 MF clotsh, 4 app pads, PB's wheel sealant, autofinesse Spritz and Poorboy's Leather Cleaner. Also bought Meg's Quick Detailer Kit consisting 1 MF cloth, clay bar and quick detailer.

Need to start a thread and get a sense of what are the essential products one must have... someone who doesn't get much time to detail and doesn't have a garage lol.


----------



## Ns1980

awbimmer said:


> Not much.. it's my first time into this detailnig and I need to learn ... hence why I've signed up .. althought I bought 10 MF clotsh, 4 app pads, PB's wheel sealant, autofinesse Spritz and Poorboy's Leather Cleaner. Also bought Meg's Quick Detailer Kit consisting 1 MF cloth, clay bar and quick detailer.
> 
> Need to start a thread and get a sense of what are the essential products one must have... someone who doesn't get much time to detail and doesn't have a garage lol.


Good solid products. Clay makes such a difference. Spritz is a fantastic product too.


----------



## Cat Face

Was running low on wax so bought some Simoniz car wax from Costco just as an impulse purchase. It comes in a 2 pack. I reckon it should be fine to use over winter just to keep the salt off. Not worth using an expensive wax on my car just so that it gets dirty again after a mile of driving


----------



## bruce92

G 101 5L
maggies last touch spray detailer 
detail brushes 
DJ lime prime lite 
DJ orange crush
DJ hard crush 
berries wheel cleaner 
some 3m masking tape
and some spray bottles and heads 
chemical resistant heads 
and a plaster for my bank account


----------



## dave-g

an auto finesse xmas kit.....  oh yesh!!


----------



## Keir

Got me some Nanolex Washcoat very nice, nom nom.


----------



## rbj*rbj

microfibres (i think im addicted to buying these!)

also when I find my card will be adding to my AB 12 days of Xmas orders!


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

Just picked up a few things at Autobrite -


----------



## awbimmer

Looks good! I need me some soon!!


----------



## Ryan9

DAS6-pro and Megs #80.


----------



## gav1513

my few bits n bobs from autobrite


----------



## k9vnd

Today it's-

Iron x snow soap
iron x refill
2x white hex polishing pad's
dodo da backing plate
chemical guys new citrus apc
carpro eraser
carpro reload
carpro quartz


----------



## nichol4s

I see AD have changed there bottles and triggers.


----------



## danwel

Just turned up today


----------



## Ratchet

Autobrites, purple rain, wax off and banana gloss shampoo, so far. :lol:


----------



## k9vnd

I got a smelly parcel from the postman!

































Ruined the remaining label's on all bottle's in the box £46 worth which am slightly dissapointed about but the product's havent been effected so will just need to make do.


----------



## suspal

http://www.hazvacs.co.uk/images/products/CTD-900.jpg


----------



## dave-g

and they arrived..... happy xmas to me 










Definately recommended! :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+

very nice xmas I see


----------



## dave-g

Lovely gift to myself after a clear out haha. Mrs wasn't happy..... Pfft. Lol


----------



## CTR De

finally ordered a 410ml exo kit with the laser thermometer (i do love a gadget :lol

a bit pricey but reports seem great so decided to go for it , will be tested on my new car when i pick it up in march so hopefully the weather will have improved


----------



## mr.t

Not a interesting one but kent glass cloth from b+q lol.


----------



## amatkins

Banana gloss
Blue Magifoam! 

Exciting times!


----------



## msb

Mint rims and mercury metal polish


----------



## DesertDog

Not really detailing, but I've received a software file to upload....a custom tune written by Jon Lund Racing and should give me another 140bhp at the wheels. mmmmmm


----------



## bobssignum

Traded in my ice scraper for a new one as the old one could not take the strain !.


----------



## TopSport+

Blue Magifoam


----------



## Zetec-al

These are my bit's i have bought over the last week.. shame it's too cold to use any of them! 


































OH! And my AF christmas card i got in the post this morning!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Flex 3401


----------



## matt_83

Just purchased this lot from Shinearama with the latest 'Chop' deals for the princely sum of £16.43 delivered:


Shinearama Foxx's Completely Random Christmas Filthy Food Giveaway
Duragloss #271 Rubber & Flat Black Dressing (8oz)
Finish Kare 118c Super Concentrated Shampoo (32oz)
Sonax SuperLiquidWax (500ml)
Einszett Metallic Polish & Wax (500ml)
Adam's Polishes Glass Cleaner Plus (16oz)

:thumb:


----------



## tictap

Just purchased nanolex washcoat from Monza :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Britemax Clean Max shampoo & Britemax Spray & Shine QD from the Group Buy :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1-

Migliore competizione 
Miglior shampoo
Miglior endurance detail spray


----------



## chrisgreen

Not bought exactly, but rather received as part of my birthday present pile this morning....a Meguiar's Tampon Applicator????


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## sistersvisions

This months Waxybox....


----------



## PeanuckleJive

Gtechniq C5
CG Orange degreaser
CG barebones
Spray bottle with chemical nozzle
Big ass drying towel

Tuesday I'm on arch detailing, wheel sealing and wheel fitting duty :thumb:


----------



## *rob*

Concours speed demon
2 pads for my das6
Applicator pads


----------



## dave-g

Auto finesse temptation for me, tried to resist... But failed!


----------



## Terryd367

Took advantage of the company discount and got some 3m polishes,pads and some WOW waterless wash/ quick detailer


----------



## nichol4s

not bought but won today i recieved my megs mf kit :thumb:


----------



## PeanuckleJive

Reviving because I gave into temptation again!

Megs 205
Bilberry wheel cleaner
Carpro Eraser

:thumb:


----------



## Bkjames

I bought these lights from Machine Mart










Brian


----------



## gav1513

recently i bought 2 of thr above lamps, great bits of kit

and tried to be delivered but i was asleep due to working nights, all 5 diamond cross spot pads and a 75mm DA backing plate for them


----------



## Damon

I just bought a bottle of this, worth a try at £6 delivered.

http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=h2go-rain-repellent


----------



## chrisgreen

Bkjames said:


> I bought these lights from Machine Mart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Good choice - bought one of these a few years ago from Makro - extremely useful and extremely bright!


----------



## kempe

3M rotary :thumb:


----------



## mr.t

Finally picked up my first pressure washer.

Nilfisk C110 auto from argos.From 89.99 down to 59.99 plus i got 10% off so i got it for something silly like £54. 2 Year guarantee with bits like a nozzle to do under the car and arches. Cant wait to try it. I wasnt sure if i wanted a pressure washer and i debated it but you guys have convinced me lol,iv Heard good reviews,good price, good warantee so i had to get it. Roll on a day with decent weather and il report back .


----------



## dcole40

mr.t said:


> Finally picked up my first pressure washer.
> 
> Nilfisk C110 auto from argos.From 89.99 down to 59.99 plus i got 10% off so i got it for something silly like £54. 2 Year guarantee with bits like a nozzle to do under the car and arches. Cant wait to try it. I wasnt sure if i wanted a pressure washer and i debated it but you guys have convinced me lol,iv Heard good reviews,good price, good warantee so i had to get it. Roll on a day with decent weather and il report back .


got the same one for christmas great machine you wont be dissapointed.

just waiting for a snowfoam lance


----------



## carlblakemore

Todays delivery! Minus some iron cross because i stupidly.opened it indoors so its in garage already!!










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Huey

Nice new wash mitt from Dooka, awaiting delivery


----------



## Z4-35i

Britemax Metal Twins, need to give the exhaust tips a good seeing to.


----------



## 3dom

Tardis, 200g of clay, Ali Shine, Peek metal polish, a wheel brush (again), some quick detailer, Duet, Finish, G101 and some polishing pads.


----------



## Greboth

Eurow double density MF Towels, 1l Iron x, 5l Tardis, 5.5" and 4" hexlogic white pads.


----------



## Alan H

Nothing as yet, but I'm browsing for some glass sealant and some tyre dressing.


----------



## AllenF

MALTESERS.
Need to eat sometimes whilst working


----------



## gav1513

carlblakemore said:


> Todays delivery! Minus some iron cross because i stupidly.opened it indoors so its in garage already!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


your gonna love revive, tar x is pretty damn good too


----------



## carlblakemore

It is all stuff I've not tried before so lots of new experiences! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gav1513

if thats the case, enjoy, 2 great products, one thing ive learnt with tar x though, then you twist the nozzle for it to spray, once youve sprayed turn back to the off bit as mine keeps dripping if i leave it on the spray funtion


----------



## carlblakemore

gav1513 said:


> if thats the case, enjoy, 2 great products, one thing ive learnt with tar x though, then you twist the nozzle for it to spray, once youve sprayed turn back to the off bit as mine keeps dripping if i leave it on the spray funtion


Will remember that, cheers for the tip!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gaz_vxr

AF Avalanche and a snow foam lance!


----------



## CGRD

ordered some Swissvax Shield :thumb:


----------



## Terryd367

Picked up my latest order from the depot today








AF citrus power
AF wax applicators
Dodo juice sour power 1ltr
Dodo juice hard candy
Dodo juice acrylic spritz
2x dodo spray bottles
Vikan long reach wheel brush
Dri U kwik metal cloths
Megs clay bar


----------



## Joel.

Nothing. Saving for a new car.


----------



## Brooklands

I have just bought Sonax interior cleaner for £2 in the Homebase clearance.


----------



## Split-Lee

Grit guards!!!


----------



## forest-sion

3 kent extra large micro towels from B&Q 3.98 each but buy 2 get 1 free work out at 2.65 each :thumb:


----------



## JunglistJed

forest-sion said:


> 3 kent extra large micro towels from B&Q 3.98 each but buy 2 get 1 free work out at 2.65 each :thumb:


bargain  they dont have them online


----------



## MattJ10

Today's Order









No doubt there will be more tomorrow


----------



## BMW - AL

Lots of new goodies for me today 










I've posted a couple of questions about them on this thread...
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=293044
if anyone can help that would be great 

Thanks

Alex


----------



## TheMilko2905

dodo juice finger wax apps, will be delivered today.
Shame the weathers so poor and cold, stopping me from applying wax outside due to not having indoor area to use.
Maybe I should attempt to empty my garage if all the usual junk. Lol


----------



## Alex L

Possibly the most travelled detailing products, give or take a few miles roughly 11296.528 miles.


----------



## Tsubodai

Recent purchases include 1 ltr 70% IPA, more cheap foam applicators, 3m quick detailer & scratch remover, Prima Hydro Wash & Hydro Seal.
Think there's others too but can't think of them right now.


----------



## Astro

I ordered today from 3M 3 trigger spray wheel cleaners and two bottles of shampoo.
Only because it was half price and it said to be okay.


----------



## dave955

Just ordered some migliore original blend wax and migliore endurance lustra QD


----------



## danwel

£5.95 from my local Boyes, worth a punt


----------



## mr.t

Zaino z-6 and zaino applicator


----------



## Alan H

AB Repel advanced windscreen protection kit.


----------



## MattJ10

Cheers to the guys at Auto Finesse great service as always


----------



## -Raven-

I got a new pot of Zymol Glasur and new bottle of Zymol HD Cleanse for ~£33! :doublesho


----------



## Alex L

-Raven- said:


> I got a new pot of Zymol Glasur and new bottle of Zymol HD Cleanse for ~£33! :doublesho


I don't like you anymore  :lol: :lol:


----------



## TopSport+

zymol atlantiq but the small one


----------



## Astro

Astro said:


> I ordered today from 3M 3 trigger spray wheel cleaners and two bottles of shampoo.
> Only because it was half price and it said to be okay.


It's arrived in less than 48 hours, great service.
Lets hope the product is as good as the service.


----------



## B0DSKI

Very nice looking and HUGE Carbon Collective wash mitt


----------



## steve from wath

got these new pads from lake country

all the way from the good ol usa

not sure if they availble over here just yet

a very friendly and helpfull friend sent them to me,,thank you


----------



## teamdirtydog

just got from CYC  
-big and small CG Hex pads in orange, black and white. 
-big and small backing plates
-sonus SFX2

and Dr Leather Wipes from Envy Valeting


----------



## MattJ10

2nd order this week from Auto Finesse


----------



## YTVXR

just recieved some Auto Finesse Iron Out from Detailed Clean.


----------



## forest-sion

Delivered today










I thought they would be ideal for mesuring out products


----------



## steve from wath

got myself this nice little haul today

just need snow to go and ill start playing with them


----------



## MattJ10

Today's delivery


----------



## gaz_vxr

MattJ10 said:


> Today's delivery


Good choice. Just bought all the same recently!


----------



## AllenF

Share size bag of smarties
Chicken and mushroom pt noodle
Loaf bread
20 ****
Good for a day off due to weather


----------



## TopSport+

SV carbath today


----------



## Bristle Hound

Today? Valetpro Citrus Pre-wash 1 litre :thumb:


----------



## Deathstar

Carlack 68 LLS  


NOT sent from my PC/Laptop.


----------



## dis

hi guys,just got some BRITEMAX SPRAY AND SHINE detailing spray.
cant wait to try it,but bloody snow has put my plans on hold!


----------



## Huey

This lot arrived earlier.... Well chuffed.


----------



## Hasan1

Huey said:


> View attachment 28207
> 
> This lot arrived earlier.... Well chuffed.


Snap. Got my one yesterday


----------



## B17BLG

Swissvax Onyx


----------



## paulbraniff77

got myself some swirl x never tried it before thought id give it a go


----------



## cobray

Pay day tomorrow so will be on to the autosmart rep to grab some G101 an tar remover.


----------



## Danny_Leeds

arrived today


----------



## TopSport+

lusso oro shampoo


----------



## Jordy Kuga

This lot came today, also got a Autobrite foam lance and 5L of super snow from the group buy, fantastic!


----------



## forest-sion

:buffer:Come today yay happy boy today just hoping for some better weather:buffer:


----------



## Wheelzntoys

Today bought Insignis V3, this definitely has to be my last full pot of wax for a while.


----------



## tichy

Some Fk 1000, its a much bigger pot than I thought it would be.


----------



## CleanCar99

Valet pro citrus prewash. Hoping to clean the car at work tomorrow


----------



## PugIain

Some muc off wheel cleaner to try .

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bristle Hound

Zaino Z8 :argie:


----------



## woodym3

2x headlight restoration kits
5 x tyre restorer
5 x dashboard wipes
5 x window wipes
2 x glass cleaner
2 x car wash soap
all from 3m"s half price sale with a further 10% off and free shipping!!


----------



## M.J

Just gone for it and bought myself the Makita Rotary from PB along side some 3.02 menz for hard paints and some 3M foampads .


----------



## Wout_RS

1L Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam (finally! looking forward to use it!)
250 ml Dodo Juice Red Mist (replacement for Megs Ultimate QW)
500 ml AF Spritz
AF Aroma Berry
AF Aroma Cool
Some detailing brushes


----------



## farley2708

1 dodo juice supernatural applicator pad
1 lambs wool finger mitt for wheels
9 MF towels purchased of 'Imhran' on here
100ml of Carpro 'fog fight'


----------



## CleanCar99

Wout_RS said:


> 1L Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam (finally! looking forward to use it!)
> 250 ml Dodo Juice Red Mist (replacement for Megs Ultimate QW)
> 500 ml AF Spritz
> AF Aroma Berry
> AF Aroma Cool
> Some detailing brushes


What does af stand for?


----------



## cooter k

Autobrite HD Snow Foam Lance deal 4


----------



## PeanuckleJive

Dodo Juice BTBM shampoo
Dodo Juice diamond white sample
More Iron X
Autofinesse wax applicator to try
:thumb:


----------



## dan4291

Auto Finesse Oblitarate and Carpro Iron-X (and an Atomiza spray head for the Oblitarate as it doesn't come with one).


----------



## Tazz

i havnt bought anything today, but the ball and chain has today bought me a das 6 pro with megs mf kit for my birthday on monday


----------



## Ongoing

Not really a detailing product but I just picked up a 4 drawer tower from asda for £12 

and some G101


----------



## S3kel

Zaino bucket and grit guard ,wheel woolies,valet pro brush,gtechniq g-wash ,carpro eraser,carpro mitt..


----------



## Natalie

Ordered my first Waxy Box last night


----------



## deegan1979

got me some bouncers satsuma rock and lake county flexible backing plates, last week so a little late posting


----------



## Bristle Hound

Today?
Zaino Z2, Z6 & Z7 to go with my recently purchased Z8 :thumb:


----------



## R0B

Ive restocked my Z2 and Z6 this morning too .


----------



## dan4291

Bought some Megs Endurance Tyre Gel and some fine grade wire wool off the bay!


----------



## Bizcam

Set of wheel woolies and 3M products :thumb:


----------



## joelee

A festool and some new pads 

Sent from my GT-I9305


----------



## dave-g

Received some v7, ag apps, berry blast detailed cherry glaze and purple rain...!

Not doing too good with thinking out this week :/


----------



## gimble

zymol auto wash shampoo.


----------



## frog252

Didn't buy it today, but a few days ago.. Autoglym HD Wax

Hands down the easiest wax I've ever used and results are fantastic.

Beats dodo juice, colly 476 and meguiars nxt.


----------



## CleanCar99

AS fallout remover and screen wash, BH fallout remover, a few other bits n bobs, cloths and brushes etc.


----------



## CleanCar99

And some gtech C4 :thumbup:


----------



## Olly1

Just bought some stuff from 3M. They have 50% off their consumer car stuff.


----------



## CodHead

CYC EP801 polisher
CG Hex Pads -Orange/White/Blue
Scholl S17+ & S30+
Nanotech Nano Super Gloss Polish
2 X 3M Blue tape


----------



## gimble

g techniq p1 kit.
dodo juice supernatural drying towel.


----------



## Wheelzntoys

Sherbert Fizz (yesterday)
Bouncers Charity sample pot (today)


----------



## CPM1

Having just recently joined the forum to rectify previous poor car care, I've only bought the basics this weekend:
3 x Buckets
3 x Mitts
Various new MF dusters
Meguiars Gold car wash
AG SRP
Meguiars Gold car wax
Iron X
Meguiars Endurance tyre gel.

For me this is a vast improvement on what I used to use. ..
Chris M


----------



## wanner69

Vics concours


----------



## danwel

Sherbet fizz
DW charity wax


----------



## dan4291

Iron-X. Made the mistake of smelling it! Never again! :doublesho


----------



## shakysco

Not sure what i bought last night while a little drunk , but paypal says I bought stuff ,now waits for the large boxes


----------



## TopSport+

gtechniq exo


----------



## Wout_RS

kybert said:


> What does af stand for?


AutoFinesse


----------



## Mk3Brick

3'' pad set for my das-6 for all the niggly bits.


----------



## MA3RC

My Auto Finesse Purchase arrived today:

Exciting Times!










So many stickers!










Buckets stickered up:



















Last but not least, Desire


----------



## Scrim-1-

1 x Large dooka wash pad
1 x Medium dooka wash pad
1 x ********* wax exampler glaze
1 x Swissvax car bath 500ml
1 x Swissvax metal polish
1 x Swissvax paint rubber
1 x Swissvax white towel


----------



## Naddy37

5 litres of Autoglym Interior Cleaner.


----------



## Daffyplum

This little lot turned up today :thumb:


----------



## KeithOPC

Picked up these today.

CG wheel guard
Orchard iron cleanse
Orchard citrus preclean
Foaming sprayer head 

Just waiting on the weather to clear up now. :wall:


----------



## Jon71

Grabbed this lot on Thursday!!! 
Really chuffed with the da and sonus kit, also the chemical guys drying towel is epic, dried two full cars and barely felt damp!!


----------



## JasonH20URF

Valentines day wax


----------



## 20vKarlos

500ml of Smart Fabric (was expecting 1 bottle but 5 is fine :lol: 
G1+G2
C4
CG Maxi Suds
3x MF cloths


----------



## dazzlew

3m order arrived and CarPro MIT


----------



## [email protected]

********** wax ******* glaze


----------



## TopSport+

just sv mirage


----------



## sistersvisions

This months Waxybox...


----------



## Ongoing

12pcs applicators turned up today not bad for £1.29 :thumb:


----------



## msb

********** Wax ****** Glaze arrived today,adding to the ever expanding ********** collection


----------



## danwel

Just bought the G3 waffle pad applicators and 2 turtle wax ice applicators


----------



## Tsubodai

In the last week or so:

Bouncer's Sherbert Fizz,
3x DJ finger applicators,
Interior brush,
3m Scratch remover & quick detailer,
5 x Autosmart spray bottles
BH clay & a small Finis Wax,
Grit guard.

I'm sure there's a few other bits, but I can't recall them.


----------



## MEH4N

In the last week:
DW Charity wax
AF Tough coat
AF Citrus Power
DJ Iron Gloss
DJ Purple Haze
Richbrook ford bag


----------



## Bristle Hound

Today? 5 litres of Valet Pro Citrus Pre-Wash :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37

Bristle Hound said:


> Today? 5 litres of Valet Pro Citrus Pre-Wash :thumb:


Good call. Reminds me, my 5 litres is running a tad low.


----------



## Jochen

1 x Elite XL Ultra Plush Deep Pile Drying Towel (60x90cm)
1 x Gliptone GT11 Liquid Leather Conditioner - 250ml
2 x Bilt Hamber Surfex HD All Purpose Cleaner/Degreaser - 5 litre
1 x Meguiars Last Touch Spray Detailer - 1 Gallon / 3.78 Litres
1 x Autosmart Smart Wheels - Acid Free Wheel Cleaner - 5 litres
1 x Meguiars M205 Ultra Finishing Polish - 237ml 8oz
3 x Terry Applicator Pads (twin pack)
1 x Elite 250ml Superfine Mist Spray Bottle
1 x Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash - 5 litre


Really eager to try out the Surfex HD 
Also keen to try out the #205 on my solif black mx-5, hope I like it better than FF85RE
Also jumped on the pre-wash train, finding foaming a bit of a mess...


----------



## Jimbob

Bought Megs 105 and 205 and did my new van this week. (ex post office combo).
Great for scratch removal and getting rid of flatting marks.
Taking a trip to see the Autosmart rep too tomorrow.


----------



## kolarn

1 litre 99% ipa


----------



## R0B

DW Charity wax yesterday


----------



## Bristle Hound

Oh I forgot - a Flexipads Multi-Purpose Applicator Pad for my AF Tough Coat application :thumb:


----------



## dave-g

bouncers/dw charity wax....cant wait


----------



## Alan H

Natty's Blue paste wax and CG Stripper Scent.


----------



## gav1513

ah forgot about this but also got myself a tub of DW charity wax, im pretty sure that is the first detailing purchase this year :O


----------



## purplechris

Nice delivery today looking forward to trying


----------



## JakeVW

After Junkman going on about how great it is & how amazing it smells, I've been itching to get some zaino z6 in my collection, it's been in my shopping basket for a long time, I've just been waiting until I needed some more QD & until I was placing another order with CYC.

So I got a snow foam lance for Christmas but I needed a different attachment for it to fit onto my PW, so I found what attachment I needed & ordered Z6 at the same time.

So yeah, was expection more from the smell, it is a nice smell but would be nice if it was a bit stronger lol, but as much as I love a good smelling product, it's not really about that is it, so 1st dry day I get to clean the car I'll be trying it out, I'd like to keep this for nicer cars that I clean as for some reason I feel it's a bit special so I won't be using it a lot of the time. 
Fingers crossed it'll last a good while. 


IMG_1947[1] by J.J.1992., on Flickr


----------



## Wilco

Chris thats spooky!










along with









and of course some of this!


----------



## -Raven-

I ordered 2 x 50W LED flood lights last night. Can't wait for these babies to turn up, hopefully they'll be a nice improvement and a lot cooler over the old halogens!


----------



## gav1513

well this arrived yesterday and was waiting for me when i got home from work this morning










and i dont know if these class as detailing but some autosmart cool blast and magic tree black ice spray


----------



## fordfan

Last week, Friday ordered some Scholl Blue and orange foam pads 



Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaz_vxr

AF temptation, glide, spritz, total, clay, finale, temptation and a wax mate. Also got the 3-2 microfibre madness from PB - two buffing towels and a incredemitt wash mitt (which is excellent!).


----------



## kolarn

Kingfisher 5Litre hand sprayer.
1 x Pump Dispenser - fits Gallon/5L/3.8L bottles
1 x Autosmart 600ml Dilution Bottle & Spray Head - Pack of three 
1 x Blue Microfibre Cloths - Multi Purpose - Pack of 10 
1 x CarPro IronX Cherry - Effective Cleaner - 1 Litre ECO Refill 
1 x Valet Pro Advanced pH Neutral Snow Foam 5 Litre 
2 x Elite 36oz Dilution Bottle & Spray Head


----------



## chrisgreen

Just had my little haul arrive from Auto Finesse, along with a tub of Soul which came via CYC:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

Also had my DW Charity Wax arrive - one for me, one is for a friend:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## purplechris

Wilco said:


> Chris thats spooky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> along with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course some of this!


Nice one Wilco, really looking forward to the weekend to try this stuff you had the chance yet?


----------



## Natalie

Just ordered some Iron Cleanse, hope it lives up to the reviews I read!


----------



## Wheelzntoys

10 pack of microfiber towels (gsm530).


----------



## PaulN

Not ordered anything new for a good 12 months, not even done a top up for 5 months....


----------



## Toby453

Not exactly a detailing product but it will be used for detailing


----------



## Z4-35i

5l Autosmart Tardis
5l Autosmart G101
5l Bilt Hamber AutoFoam
500ml CarPro IronX
Menzerna P0 85 RE 5 
CG HEX-LOGIC Black Finishing Pad
Meguiars APC, Body Solvent and Super Degreaser spray bottles


----------



## OllieNeedham

Valet Pro Citrus Prewash 5L
Optimum No Rinse 32oz
Optimum Car Wax Spray (for use on car whilst paint is curing/gassing)
2x California Scents Cherry
2x California Scents Vanilla
1x Elite 1litre Dual Action Spray bottle


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan

5L autosmart G101

Got a list as long as my arm for next few weeks tho


----------



## Willows-dad

Just taken delivery of,
Iron-x
Valet pro tar and glue remover
Valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner
Valet pro detailing brush
Dodo juice finger applicator
And a microfibre spot pad.


----------



## Mk3Brick

Autosmart Smart Wheels
Autosmart Bottle
Colinite 476

gotta get the summer wheels ready.

all from elite car care!


----------



## mt8

Valet Pro ANSF 5ltrs
Elite 1ltr dual action spray bottle
2 chemical resistant spray heads


----------



## Elliot_C

Brough some rain-x. My collection is coming along so so slowly


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan

Just bought a Jack pad and rim mat


----------



## V3nom




----------



## mr.t

2 litres of demon shine £4 from asda and i spotted finally these green large drying towels that everybodys been on about but iv not been able to find in my local asda.Dont really need one as i got a good kent one which works well but as i aint been able to find another kent one,i bought the green one Incase i need it.3 quid!


----------



## Jord

2 Buckets from the Elite Car Care group buy, exciting I know! :doublesho


----------



## durmz




----------



## Strothow

Pressure washer, 4 polishing pads, g3 applicator sponge, 2 megs applicators and some hot tyre shine.


----------



## Olly1

Didn`t buy anything today but my 3M clay arrived in the post so am itching to test it out tomorrow.


----------



## chrisgreen

Two packs of Costco Eurow Microfibre cloths
Wilkinson 4 drawer plastic storage unit (my existing one is full of cloths & applicators)


----------



## Rob.c

Megs tyre gel and pb ex-p


----------



## KeithOPC

6 packs of Kent MF cloths,
2 wool wash mitts and a noodle wash mitt,
Grit guard came in the post also. :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Bought this 








And this lot 








Then these 








Oh, and I got a Nano bug! It's like man flu but smaller! 
Just kidding :lol:

This lot! 








That's all for now!

More to come soon I hope!


----------



## Big Buffer

Car pro P.e.r.l


----------



## G4V JW

A pa snow foam lance , had enough of the supplied nilfisk effor !

And a little AF order , pro citrus , glide / clay and some mint rims :thumb:


----------



## Jon71

Just bought this to try on my wheels


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan

Festool De-nibber


----------



## purplechris

10 pump dispensers £1.62 a piece

http://www.akro.co.uk/5-litre-bottle-pump-dispenser-136552.php?incvat=1


----------



## mike41

4" CG hex pads in orange and white, 75mm flexipads backing plate, bilt hamber clay, ag vinyl & rubber care,turtle wax ice wheel cleaner and a meguiars lambswool wash mitt


----------



## Mr A4

Auto Finesse - Crystal Glass Cleaner
Meguiars High Gloss Tyre Gel
Dodo Juice - Born to be Mild Shampoo
:thumb:


----------



## Ongoing

My new Snow Foam gun turned up today, now I just need a new PW
:detailer:


----------



## TopSport+

Vics Yellow


----------



## Maniac

Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine for my newly delivered BMW 313 Performance wheels


----------



## Chrissyronald

New small kranzle trigger, quick release system for lance and snow foam lance.


----------



## b9rgo1234

Chrissyronald said:


> New small kranzle trigger, quick release system for lance and snow foam lance.


How much was it? I fancy the shorter trigger for mine :thumb:


----------



## CleanCar99

Banana gloss shampoo
Wax off
Bug sponge
30 mf cloths in pink yellow and white
Cheery glaze
Berry blast
Long reach wheel brush 3-pack


----------



## CodHead

AD Eliminator


----------



## Z4-35i

AF Crystal, I've been using AG Fast Glass for years, but read good things about Crystal.


----------



## msb

Z4-35i said:


> AF Crystal, I've been using AG Fast Glass for years, but read good things about Crystal.


Its very good my favorite glass cleaner bar none:thumb:


----------



## Wayno

Well today I've purchased 

*VP Citrus Pre-Wash
*Chemical Guys M Sealant
*VP Hard Polishing Sponge (For getting behind my door handle, as a spot pad is ni on impossible)

Purchased from my normal supplier - Waxamomo.


----------



## Chrissyronald

b9rgo1234 said:


> How much was it? I fancy the shorter trigger for mine :thumb:


£22 delivered from qwashers on ebay mate, got quick release from them and quality is superb!!


----------



## andystuff1971

Carpro mitt, eraser and a 3m rotary. Just need some good weather now.


----------



## Sirmally2

2 x 20L buckets
Zaino Z-6
CarPro Reload
Bouncers Satsuma Rock
VP PH Neutral SnowFoam


Whoops...


----------



## AllenF

Today i bought
A paintbrush.....
20 ****
Coffee ( AGAIN)
Milk (AGAIN)


----------



## cooter k

I want to buy the Kracher under chassis washer in the group buy on but need a few more people to buy aswell.
Come on guys, dig deep  there is only 10 on offer :thumb:


----------



## AllenF

Im skint after milk and coffee today.
Just have to lay down and do them lol


----------



## cooter k

AllenF said:


> Just have to lay down and do them lol


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## suspal

bought one of these :
http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/t...cation/fluid-transfer-pumps/?SEATP78&0&t5_552


----------



## SystemClenz




----------



## InfinityLoop

Wasted some money in Halfrauds on 
Meguiars 3 stage system?










I got this stuff too










Since I already have this


----------



## durmz

Finally some light on the situation


----------



## CleanCar99

durmz said:


> Finally some light on the situation


I bought them from screwfix and they arrived this morning.


----------



## purplechris

Iron x paste to try
some samples from auto finesse
gtechniq hand polish kit from elite
foaming spray trigger head


----------



## purplechris

durmz said:


> Finally some light on the situation


you have a link for these pal?


----------



## chrisgreen

durmz said:


> Finally some light on the situation


Good choice - I've got one of these (bought mine in Makro). Extremely bright, gets a tonne of use.


----------



## chrisgreen

Meguiar's Ultimate Quik Detailer
Pack of Terry Towels

Was an emergency purchase in Halfords after the car got splattered by wet cement on the way to work this morning.


----------



## durmz

purplechris said:


> you have a link for these pal?


Ebay, ex display, £24 instead of the £40 at screwfix

Bargain, from what I can see atm they're perfect


----------



## purplechris

durmz said:


> Ebay, ex display, £24 instead of the £40 at screwfix
> 
> Bargain, from what I can see atm they're perfect


found them on ebay now bargain cheers pal


----------



## Junkman2008

JakeVW said:


> After Junkman going on about how great it is & how amazing it smells, I've been itching to get some zaino z6 in my collection, it's been in my shopping basket for a long time, I've just been waiting until I needed some more QD & until I was placing another order with CYC.
> 
> So I got a snow foam lance for Christmas but I needed a different attachment for it to fit onto my PW, so I found what attachment I needed & ordered Z6 at the same time.
> 
> So yeah, was expection more from the smell, it is a nice smell but would be nice if it was a bit stronger lol, but as much as I love a good smelling product, it's not really about that is it, so 1st dry day I get to clean the car I'll be trying it out, I'd like to keep this for nicer cars that I clean as for some reason I feel it's a bit special so I won't be using it a lot of the time.
> Fingers crossed it'll last a good while.


I have a sensitive nose and I can smell that stuff a mile away. It's strong enough to trigger memories for me. But like you said, it's not about the smell, it's about the performance. I only use it on my car, no one else because it is special.


----------



## howie parks

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...ct-rotary-polisher-gtechniq-kit/prod_876.html

should be here today between 12:43 and 13:43 woop woop.


----------



## sistersvisions

Brought this after reading evotuning's great write up on it.http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295795&highlight=sonax :thumb:


----------



## Burg194

Mine for today as run out, best price ive found

500ml AG EGP.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310462638407?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## twozme

Hi.. I just bought 5 litre of Autoglym Fast Shine & Lube with a FREE Autoglym Spray Bottle 500ml, All for £27.95..Whats good is its a British Gallon.. 5 litre's not a US Gallon 3.78 litre :thumb::thumb:


----------



## purplechris

CG Microfibre wash
Iron x paste
C4
G4


----------



## durmz

twozme said:


> Hi.. I just bought 5 litre of Autoglym Fast Shine & Lube with a FREE Autoglym Spray Bottle 500ml, All for £27.95..Whats good is its a British Gallon.. 5 litre's not a US Gallon 3.78 litre :thumb::thumb:


4.54 litres uk gallon


----------



## Guest

I got me a Muc-Off Epandable sponge today.


----------



## -Raven-

My two 50W LED lights turned up today! Much better than the old halogens!


----------



## V3nom

Black Nitrile Gloves


----------



## Forsaken

Optimum no rinse
Wolfs decon gel
Wolfs nano clean n seal


----------



## Chrissyronald

A 10kg bundle of Kent MF cloths for the odd jobs


----------



## Z4-35i

Mitchell and King Mist - Jasmine and Mint. Came with some samples of SPA and a nice hand written letter.


----------



## Bkjames

Just bought some Dodo juice orange crush wax


Brian


----------



## insanejim69

Zymol Carbon to try on Meg :thumb:

James


----------



## TJenkos

Prima Amigo, Fk1000, some new applicators and brushes this week.

Hopefully get my DAS6 pro on order next week once my cheque arrives from the dodgy dealers.


----------



## kolarn

Wall mounted garage vac. Must be off my head!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisgreen

Chrissyronald said:


> A 10kg bundle of Kent MF cloths for the odd jobs


Where did you get that from?


----------



## kempe




----------



## Wheelzntoys

*Insignis V3*


----------



## gav1513

this week i ordered some AB wheel brushes and 5 envy style detailing brushes off ebay


----------



## Chrissyronald

ONR and valet pro sponge form elite car care


----------



## Chrissyronald

chrisgreen said:


> Where did you get that from?


Autosessive mate :thumb:


----------



## GSD

Some microfibres and window cloths going to update my thread now.


----------



## Burg194

Not bought but got 2 free samples and also got the 500ml pre wax cleaner as a free competition win.










Got a tester of their Liquid shield and Klenz.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Concours-Car-Care/286013564755597


----------



## fattail95

*400ml CarPro Reload - really good stuff*


----------



## Coopertim

Imperial, mint rims, citrus power and crystal. And an air freshener and decal. Fantastic service from AF and great products, cant wait to try out the mint and crystal and imperial to see if it tidies upthe brake dust on my alloys, if not its onto the espuma


----------



## Johnny_B

Some Auto Finesse arrived today


----------



## Alan H

Ordered a 125mm backing plate, some Lake Country 140mm pads and a litre of Purple Rain.


----------



## Jimski

The Farecla G3 range of goodies apart from clay and paste wax. All my other parcels arrived too, vp citrus pre wash, tardis, vp banana cream wax and various towels and cloths!

Just need time off work!


----------



## Naddy37

Bottle of carchem waterless car wash.

Thought I'd give it a try on the current e250, and the new e250.


----------



## Rob.c

Few bits ive aquired recently

Cg maxi suds 2 
Cg wheel and rim cleaner gel
Af total2
Ceriglass
Aquartz and aquartz+ xcelerator


----------



## TopSport+

prima amigo


----------



## -Raven-

Wheelzntoys said:


>


Very nice! :argie:

I ended up giving up on getting a pot, it took months to get a reply to multiple emails and PM's. I'm going the PolishAngel direction now, I'm going to try a few of their products like the Cosmic, Famous, and Centurion coatings, as well as some other stuff. This seems to make more sense to me now instead of spending $400+ on a single pot of wax.


----------



## Alex L

-Raven- said:


> Very nice! :argie:
> 
> I ended up giving up on getting a pot, it took months to get a reply to multiple emails and PM's. I'm going the PolishAngel direction now, I'm going to try a few of their products like the Cosmic, Famous, and Centurion coatings, as well as some other stuff. This seems to make more sense to me now instead of spending $400+ on a single pot of wax.


I've got Escalate and Palm Balm on the way, just a shame I've got to wait upto 2 weeks for it 

Couldn't decide what wax/sealant to go for so ordered some AW Dark Angel  can't wait to try and make the car deep and glossy


----------



## Natalie

A few bits from Home Bargains









Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aligtwood

Finally got rounnd to getting das 6 pro menzerna kit from CYC. Also got all the perishables billberry citrus power etc. Fair to say I cannot wait to get my civic to the next level!!


----------



## Short1e

Natalie said:


> A few bits from Home Bargains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


After seeing this I nipped down to the one down the road and picked up a couple of bits :thumb:

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## chrisgreen

From Asda:
Bought two boxes of its Clever brand synthetic sheepskin wash mitts, currently being sold for £1 each.
Couple more Clever brand Drying Towels

From Costco:
Two packs of Eurow Microfibre Towels


----------



## Wheelzntoys

Ordered 2 Dodo SNH new panel pots.


----------



## Coxy914

bought this today!

vintage detailing!


----------



## Ns1980

DDJ SNH panel pot


----------



## Alex L

My Angel Wax Dark Angel and AW self drying shampoo sample turned up today, can't wait to try them at the weekend


----------



## Stewartfinley

Scratch guard, tattoo gloves and Dodo Juice supernatural hybrid panel pot, first dodo product!


----------



## luke123

Recevied 5ltr of Valet Pro heavy duty carpet cleaner and 5ltr of citrus pre wash plus the spouts for them


----------



## fattail95

DoDo Juice Supernatural Hybrid panel pot - also my first DoDo product


----------



## Astro

I bought this yesterday, first impressions look like it was a good purchase.


----------



## Globy

Some nice CG V32 and Glossworkz to try


----------



## iPlod999

Dodo Juice Purple Haze. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## svended

Just got some top ups and a new one to try out.
Gtechniq C2v2, G4 and try the M1 metal polish.


----------



## purplechris

Chem guys no touch
Chem guys Petes 53
Cheap Chinese clay for wheels
Werkstat glaze
Raceglaze cleaner


----------



## Bevvo

5 litres each of:

Autosmart Tango, Fallout, Duet, Clearview (screenwash)

To go with the Brisk, Glass Clear & G101 which I bought last Friday.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Zaino ZAIO & Z5 :thumb:


----------



## twozme

durmz said:


> 4.54 litres uk gallon


Ok.... 4.5461 if you want to be like that :wave:


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## steve from wath

Bristle Hound said:


>


where from and how much matey?


----------



## purplechris

6 Kent drying towels 20 quid


----------



## durmz

twozme said:


> Ok.... 4.5461 if you want to be like that :wave:


Congrats, you're a master of google.

I was merely informing you it wasn't as big a difference, no offence intended.


----------



## danwel

Just had Hellshine Mistery mk2 and wheel and tyre cleaner turn up. Thanks to Mark


----------



## Method Man

Ordered a couple of 160g clay bars from China.


----------



## msb

Some more megs 105/205 from rob at performance motorcare


----------



## Bristle Hound

steve from wath said:


> where from and how much matey?


£6 from Boyes Steve :thumb:

Just washed it and its as big as a hand towel.:doublesho Much bigger than I expected it to be


----------



## 330i

AS finishing glaze,5l odourcon(bubblegum)


----------



## Stewartfinley

Bucket stickers


----------



## Johnny_B

in the post for me today arrive some Auto Finesse Iron Out and some MFS .. more to come this week due to a car-chem deal


----------



## Jamie_M

Not my image ^ but the above should be on it's way to me


----------



## chrisgreen

Just arrived from China:

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Jamie_M

Cancel that just had a message from the seller on eGay.

I won it for a bargain price of £22 and coincidentally it's gone run about in the post a day later with the return of the 'jiffy bag' ... well as I don't trust anyone I've asked the seller to provide intricate details regarding the postage with pictures.

If I don't see a tracking number I'm reporting him to ebay for quite obviously not wanting to part with the item.

If it all checks out legit I'll apologise but I highhhly doubt it seems too blase and has already apparently refunded me without getting a dime from Royal Mail...

Not happy don't have the money for a £65 wax thought my luck was in .


----------



## Scotty B

Bilberry and Iron X Cherry


----------



## chrisgreen

More applicators (the other type) have arrived from China:

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## mr.t

Valet pro citrus  cant wait to see how effective this is.


----------



## GINGER

I got somene Car Pro Tar x , AutoSmart BubbleGum , Brise Marine , Some Brushes and a Valet Pro Big brush 

Ta Alex from wor Elite car Care 

Ginger x


----------



## JakeVW

I took my 1st venture into the auto glym world today.

I've always kind of avoided them for some reason & auto finesse, I just don't really like the products even though I've never used them.

But I'd say 99% of people on here love a bit of SRP so I thought, I'll get some of that, I needed wheel cleaner & I always use meguiars so I thought I'll try something different so got that and my friend's dad wants his Audi a5 valeted and he wants the leather cleaned, so it was between the zymol leather cleaner and auto glym, and you get double the amount of auto glym for the same cost of zymol so no brainer really.


Untitled by J.J.1992., on Flickr


----------



## msb

Nothing today,but friday is when the new af gears out, expecting an expensive day


----------



## nichol4s

AF Finale pro
AF Citrus Power pro
AF Iron Out Pro
AF Spritz
Sweet Shop Air Freshner 
CarPro Eraser

Friday the bank will get another whack :wall:


----------



## cbred

Finaly got a pot of britemax vantage and black max . Love this wax.


----------



## beko1987

This morning:

G101
Raceglaze brush set
Some empty bottles and spray heads
Bilt Hamber autosheel
Bilberry
Bilberry gel
g4 glass polish

Got an interior to do on sunday so hopefully it will help.


----------



## Moggytom

Not just today but this week 


Swapped some stuff for a snow foam lance finally  
2 auto finesse sweat shop air freshners
24 cheap applicators direct from china 
Chemical guys orange degreaser 
And mr pink shampoo 

Need to get some stuff sold now to buy more


----------



## Jimski

DAS 6 Pro from CYC!! Now to decide on a polish/pad double act!


----------



## turbom

Just recivied poor boys qd +.And greased lightning brilliant black. s/h nowt expensive as just adding to the few bits i have as i am getting in to this detailing..


----------



## msb

Just ordered illusion, some more hexlogic pads and a zymol wash sponge


----------



## big eck

Bought my first PW today  A Nilfisk C110 2.5. just need the Snow foam lance and Magifoam now lol.


----------



## Sirmally2

A new 2l pump sprayer from Wilko - £3.50 Bargain :thumb:


----------



## amatkins

Sirmally2 said:


> A new 2l pump sprayer from Wilko - £3.50 Bargain :thumb:


I got one of those the other day! I agree, bargain!


----------



## Johnny_B

im still waiting on myhermes (herpes) to deliver my package!


----------



## Coopertim

Auto finesse:

Passion
Rejuvenate
Crystal
Revive
Clay
Glide
Finale
Gloss
Spritz
20l bucket and stickers
Wax mate


----------



## seanl

Well last night, but here ir is.

BH Surfex HD
Gliptone Leather Kit
Collinite 476s
A new Vikan wheel brush
Menzerna PO 203s
VP interior brush
0000 wire wool
3M masking tape.


----------



## Dannbodge

Bought some more fk1000p
Some fk foam pad glaze and a German applicator


----------



## devitt

Ordered today Auto Finesse:

Crystal 
Iron Out
Finale
Tripple
Revive
Glide
Citrus Power 5lt
Hog Hair Brushes
Kit Bag
3 Air fresheners


----------



## chrisgreen

Just ordered some AF air fresheners. Still trying to decide what AF stuff I want to buy from the new (and existing) range.

Trying to avoid unnecessary duplication of product in my collection, but also spoilt for choice.


----------



## Jimski

All sorts of AF goodies from the PB deal of the year (so far) ...pads/polishes/clay/glide and tripple plus a glazing pad, tape, brush and sweet shop air freshness ;o)


----------



## Elliot_C

Well to today, my first ever purchase of AF by myself, (i have AF soul and rejuv, but these were from PB Lucky dip bag) i ordered:
One of each of the new air freshners
Kit Bag
Hoh brushes
and 1L Citrus power


----------



## T.D.K

********** Wax Club Edition.

I also took advantage of PB's 3 for 2 offer:

- Auto Finesse Ilusion wax.

- Auto Finesse Avalanche.

- Auto Finesse air fresheners.

- Auto Finesse Tough Coat

Gotta love Polished Bliss :thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Auto finesse desire
Auto finesse lather
Auto finesse citrus power
Auto finesse satin


----------



## big eck

Ordered today the £40 AB snow foam and lance deal.


----------



## gatman

Just some Megs detailing bottles to replace my cheapo B&Q ones


----------



## heavyd

AF avalanche
Af Illusion
Hog hair brushes
3 kit bags
6 air fresheners
Wolfgang fuzion
Sonax polymer net shield


----------



## gimble

Carpro fixer.


----------



## 330i




----------



## cleancar

nice stash


----------



## AllenF

Batteries for my lecky toothbush
Invaluble kit


----------



## Alan5072

1 x CarPro Swirl Free Wool Wash Mitt 

1 x Elite Ultra Plush Deep Pile Drying Towel 

1 x Chemical Guys - HEX-LOGIC Red Ultrafine Wax & Sealant Pad 5.5in 

1 x Chemical Guys - HEX-LOGIC Black Finishing Pad 5.5in 

1 x Paint Detective PD8 - Professional Paint Thickness Gauge 

1 x Scholl Concepts S3 GOLD High Performance Compound 1kg 

2 x Chemical Guys - Yellow Ultra Plush Buff & Finish Towel 16x16 

1 x Chemical Guys - Ultra Plush Buffing & Finishing Towel 16x24 

1 x Elite Professional Crack and Crevice Detail Brush 

AUTO FINESSE OBLITARATE

AUTO FINESSE TRIPPLE

AUTO FINESSE REVIVE 

AUTO FINESSE SPRITZ

AUTO FINESSE AIR FRESHENERS x2

AUTO FINESSE MERCURY

AUTO FINESSE HOG HAIR DETAILING BRUSHES

AUTO FINESSE ILLUSION
😄


----------



## chrisgreen

Just hit PB for some more AF products:

AF Revive
AF Citrus Power 1L (sold out of the 5L)
AF Mint Rims


----------



## gav1513

my little bits today i got from the guys at bears wax factory, great guys and know their stuff, highly recommended


----------



## amatkins

May not look exciting... but im excited!


----------



## gav1513

every bit of cleaning gear is exciting :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Autobrite Banana gloss shampoo :thumb:


----------



## purplechris

das 6 pro
autofinesse revitalise system


----------



## Coopertim

More auto finesse, this lot was fromtheir website. Got some 3 for 2 coming from PB later in the week


----------



## V3nom

New additions today


----------



## VW STEVE.

Just some Meguiars pink gel wash,nothing much.


----------



## mdswente

This arrived today


----------



## VW STEVE.

mdswente said:


> This arrived today


...........fooooooooooook that is fancy !!!! :devil:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Seems to be a lot of Auto Finesse gear being bought. Wonder why? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mdswente

Bristle Hound said:


> Seems to be a lot of Auto Finesse gear being bought. Wonder why? :lol::lol::lol:


Yeah, got some turning up Wednesday (according to the text)


----------



## nichol4s

mdswente said:


> Yeah, got some turning up Wednesday (according to the text)


Me too, I hate waiting


----------



## Bristle Hound

Auto Finesse Finale 
Auto Finesse Oblitarate 
Auto Finesse Lather 

All 500ml :thumb:


----------



## Hasan1




----------



## danwel

Just a sample pot of dodo juiced edition as I couldn't help myself


----------



## JamesCotton

Bought Some Autosol couple of days ago, looking at Auto Finesse stuff but most of it is out of stock


----------



## nichol4s




----------



## Shariain

Picked this up today


----------



## Short1e

First delivery today.... Ordered from Monkey Custard on eBay. £3.49 :thumb:

Waiting on my PB being delivered, which is sometime today


----------



## Millzer

Auto Finesse Glide Clay Lube
Dodo Juice - Born to be Mild Shampoo
Dodo Juice Basics of Bling Finger Wax Applicator
Sonus Ultra-Fine Clay
Dodo Juice - Blue Velvet Panel Pot! 

All from CYC! 

Looking forward to the weekends detailing session!


----------



## Jdudley90

Hasan1 said:


>


Are you allowed to post this on here :lol:


----------



## vxr1780

dodo juice basic of clay kit
dodo juice basic of bling wash and dry kit
car pro eraser polish cleanser
chemical guys v36+v38
dodo juice purple haze
car pro iron x
3 x dodo juice fin cut pads

got a few free drying towels and polishing clothes and a sweetie


----------



## 20vKarlos

none, yet, waiting for a few traders to get back to me. i have a big order to place!


----------



## Bristle Hound

3 x Auto Finesse air fresheners :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980

Bristle Hound said:


> 3 x Auto Finesse air fresheners :thumb:


I did exactly the same!


----------



## pogo6636

Arrived yesterday.
Cant wait for the weather to try the wash coat.


----------



## bruce92

AF avalanche foam
AF refining pad 
AF refining polish 
chem proof spray heads 
2 wooky fist mitts
and some wax applicators
for my birthday present for the keepers


----------



## bmw72

Poorboys slick and suds shampoo.


----------



## jverdoes

*Just bought these goodies from Clean Your Car:*

DAS-6 PRO Dual Action Polisher :buffer:
Menzerna Super Finish (PO 106 FA)
Sonus Ultra Fine Detailing Clay 2 pack
Eurow - Shag Pile Double Density Towels

Still waiting for Carpro Eraser stock 

*And from iShine Car Care:*
2x Black Hex-Logic pads
2x White Hex-Logic pads
5Ltr Autobrite Magifoam

OK, so where can I buy some sunshine and hotter weather


----------



## PugIain

Asda car interior/fabric freshener. Cucumber and Watermelon, smells ace. 50p a bottle. So I got 4. If you are a non brand whore typey give it a go.


----------



## 3dom

That made me smile Iain


----------



## PugIain

3dom said:


> That made me smile Iain


Glad to be of service :wave:


----------



## cooter k

Autobrite Berry Blast trim & tyre gel
Autobrite underbody pressure washer rinse lance
Autobrite fluffy drying towel


----------



## PeanuckleJive

Not today, but over the past week:

hex logic green and orange 4" pads
3m blue 3" pad
backing plates for the above
5l of kokosnot snow foam
AF tripple
Born slippy clay lube

Had to refrain from spending a LOT more :thumb:


----------



## Browser

Just bought today auto finesse revive leather cleans stuff and hide! Also the other day got my new k2.300 from the karcher outlet! Carnt wait to play


----------



## m18nye

Super resin polish


----------



## m18nye

Oooo and hoping the rest of the stuf i ordered comes tomoro so i can get my car done before holidays


----------



## SamCT

My AB snow foam lance arrived today! too bad the weather is crummy


----------



## Prism Detailing

My new Kranzle K7 and snow down lance I got from Autobrite, quick delivery guys 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScuffsNScrapes

Got myself a pack of nitrile gloves and my new Kestral DAS-6 

Should be easier than my silverline rotary


----------



## forest-sion

My Paint Detective PD8 came today, got it on the group deal through this site, AWESOME!!!


----------



## chrisgreen

Didn't have time to post yesterday, but received the following from PB:

1L of Auto Finesse Citrus Power
250ml of Auto Finesse Revive
Tin of Auto Finesse Mint Rims
3x Auto Finesse Air Fresheners


----------



## TheMilko2905

A pack of CostCo 36 Microfibre clothes.
That will come in extremely handy once I get the new car


----------



## Mattyh90

Trafalgar fine cut compund
Trafalgar medium cut compound. 
 


Sent from my iPhone8 from the future


----------



## cooter k

Arrived on Saturday morning, less than 24 hours from ordering.
Wasnt expecting them until today or tomorrow.


----------



## chrisgreen

cooter k said:


> Arrived on Saturday morning, less than 24 hours from ordering.
> Wasnt expecting them until today or tomorrow.


That lance looks good - is it for under-chassis cleaning?


----------



## cooter k

chrisgreen said:


> That lance looks good - is it for under-chassis cleaning?


Its designed for the arches Chris, but it would probably do a bit under the chassis.
There is a Kracher under chassis cleaner on here in a group buy http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=288591&page=9


----------



## chrisgreen

cooter k said:


> Its designed for the arches Chris, but it would probably do a bit under the chassis.


Very neat.



cooter k said:


> There is a Kracher under chassis cleaner on here in a group buy


No use to me alas - I ditched my Karcher a while back and bought a Nilfisk C110 - fantastic little pressure washer.


----------



## TIGGER_INTEGRA

Been on polished bliss the weekend - 

Auto Finesse Rejuvenate

Auto Finesse Iron Out 

Auto Finesse Hide Cleanser 

Raceglaze Leather Cleaning Brush

Meguiar's All Surface Interior Brush

Auto Finesse Crystal

Auto Finesse Oblitarate

Auto Finesse Temptation 

Auto finesse clay

Auto finesse glide 

Auto Finesse Satin

Auto finesse hog Hair Detailing brushes

Auto Finesse Air Freshener -
Strawberry Laces Logo
Tutti Frutti (Red) 
Sweet Shop Logo


:thumb:


----------



## ConorF

Demon shine snow foam (to try) and spray shine (purely for the applicator)


----------



## Trenchy24

In the past few days iv ordered/recieved:

PERL
Interior detailing brushes
Bilt Hamber Korrosol
Bilberry wheel cleaner and spray bottle

Few more products added to my ever growing collection  Starting to get expensive!


----------



## AllenF

Cadburys mini eggs
You need sustinance in the snow


----------



## Elliot_C

AllenF said:


> Cadburys mini eggs
> You need sustinance in the snow


Nothing like a bit of chocolate to keep ya going :thumb:


----------



## neilb62

Megs 105 + 205. Ad the Gliptone twins for the leather....


----------



## scratcher

Arrived today


----------



## danwel

2 cans of sonax polymer net shield


----------



## chrisgreen

Just arrived from Polished Bliss to replace one damaged in transit:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## OllieNeedham

I've just ordered all this from i4detailing!

Megs 101
Megs 205
4x MF Cutting Discs
3x LC HT Tangerine Pads
3x LC HT Crimson Pads
2x Atomiza Dispensing Bottles
3x Atomiza Spray Bottles
3x Atomiza Chemical Spray Heads
1x i4detailing fine/medium 200g Clay Bar
1x 1litre IPA Wipe Down
2x Megs Foam Applicators

BOOM!


----------



## Coopertim

Total 500ml, 2x air fresheners on the polished bliss 3 for 2. 

Wanted to put another larger order in for some more citrus power 5lr, brushes and avalanche but thanks to mot, brakes and 2 front tyres that has put an end to that


----------



## burgmo3

Optimum rinseless wash and wax
Optimum Opti-Eraser fine grade
Poorboys SSR2
Snappy pad cleaner x4


----------



## profoundoblu

The wheel sealant and c6 were freebies from a friend


----------



## Coopertim

profoundoblu said:


> View attachment 29286
> 
> 
> The wheel sealant and c6 were freebies from a friend


And so it starts!


----------



## gaz1000rr

Just arrived some wolfs chemicals nano paint sealant


----------



## dellwood33

[/URL][/IMG]

The end of a long list of purchases over the past 2 weeks - IronX & a nilfisk attachment. Just need the Power Washer to arrive & I am ready to begin 
Bl**dy addictive this detailing lark


----------



## Bristle Hound

3 x AF dual applicator pads
Prima Amigo Polymer Glaze
Victoria Wax Concours wax
Victoria Wax - Quick Detail
:detailer:


----------



## AllenF

Wooly hat


----------



## Wazhalo31

300ltr water tank
2x8ltr chemical sprayers one for pre wash and one for rinse agent. 
3 detailimg brushes
1 wheel brush

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Young_JD

Auto finesse citrus power
Auto finesse iron out
Auto finesse glide
Auto finesse clay
Auto finesse tough prep
Auto finesse triple
Auto finesse mecury
3 x applicators
3 x poor boys buffing towels
12 x microfibres
Poor boys waffle weave towel
Poor boys nattys blue paste wax
3m tyre restore


----------



## Short1e

I got these....


----------



## amatkins

Couple of asda bargains... 








Gonna write a short review of the interior valet when I get round to using it


----------



## Coopertim

amatkins said:


> Couple of asda bargains...
> View attachment 29303
> 
> 
> Gonna write a short review of the interior valet when I get round to using it


The carplan interior clean is actually in my collection too, for the price point its actually quite good and often use it on my cooper s half leather seats to remove water spots, and also use it plentifully as a pre soak on my mats before moving onto to a more thorough cleaner. Pretty good product, the brush head makes this all the better


----------



## amatkins

Coopertim said:


> The carplan interior clean is actually in my collection too, for the price point its actually quite good and often use it on my cooper s half leather seats to remove water spots, and also use it plentifully as a pre soak on my mats before moving onto to a more thorough cleaner....


Thanks mate... 
My cooper has the half leather seats and the water spots too, that is what I aim to remove  any tips on how to get the best results.


----------



## AllenF

Those aint exactly the right sponges to apply wax with mate.


Lol


----------



## barneyrubble

Af tripple, af revive and af satin


----------



## Coopertim

amatkins said:


> Thanks mate...
> My cooper has the half leather seats and the water spots too, that is what I aim to remove  any tips on how to get the best results.


Spray on so you get a good covering of foam and make sure the entire seat is fully foamed to avoid patching, give it a good agitating with the attachment and wipe down with a terry towel or other color fast mf towel. They come up really nice after using this, fabric gets a nice dark fresh look.


----------



## chrisgreen

Just arrived:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

There was a third item, unfortunately it didn't survive the postal system and arrived leaking and empty


----------



## danwel

Panel pot of this


----------



## Jordy1982

3 for 2 in halfords so stocked up on megs endurance tyre gel and a tub of megs metal polish


----------



## Shariain

danwel said:


> Panel pot of this


+1 for this


----------



## 20vKarlos

This little lot

20 plush Eurow cloths in the box...
AF - revitalise pads and polishes
AF - tough coat 
Dodo panel pots 
Few other bits and pieces


----------



## Tsubodai

Ordered some Ceramishield in the Shinerama "chop". Hopefully be able to get it on the wife's new car in the next few weeks (might even be enough left for my own).


----------



## gaz1000rr

Flex PE 14-2 150 rotary polisher


----------



## scott1205

just some snow foam nothing exciting


----------



## danwel

Tsubodai said:


> Ordered some Ceramishield in the Shinerama "chop". Hopefully be able to get it on the wife's new car in the next few weeks (might even be enough left for my own).


How much if you don't mind me asking as I was tempted but been busy for last few hours


----------



## Tsubodai

danwel said:


> How much if you don't mind me asking as I was tempted but been busy for last few hours


Not at all
Paid £23-something + a discount code found on here; came to about £26 delivered.

(Edit - there were 2 left when I bought it, didn't want to risk missing it for £2 or so.)


----------



## mdswente

Visited the Autosmart rep so my purchases were...

Brisk (Low Foam)
Brisk Extra
Bio Brisk
Tango
Highstyle
4x12 cans of each Blast
2x Small bottles
5x Large bottles with triggers

:thumb:


----------



## PugIain

Kind of detailing, kind of not. Green flavour magic trees in asda, 17p. I got 10 
Sent from my LT901 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B0DSKI

Another 5 litres of Tardis


----------



## Dazz

Autosmart berry blast can x1
Autosmart brisk foam can x1

For free


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## JamesCotton

ValetPro citrus pre wash 5L and pressurised sprayer


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Bristle Hound said:


>


That is what you call a purchase. Amigo + Vics red = stunning finish


----------



## AllenF

Kebab


----------



## Nemegog

AllenF said:


> Kebab


which brand? :lol:


----------



## AllenF

The house special bit of all
Its just come out and it smelt better when it went in. And i had to use the emergency bog roll from the freezer....
Air freshener tommorrow


----------



## PS CUP

Festool spot sanding block and disc, Isoclene and another I4d über towel this time the smaller one its nice to have both sizes!


----------



## bigup

Want to try some new pruducts so have ordered: 

Angelwax Superior Automotive Shampoo 500ml
Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam 1 litre
Bear's Wax Factory Spiffing Tyre Dressing 500ml


----------



## Amer




----------



## Browser

Got my ep801 orbital full kit on order form clean your car


----------



## 123HJMS

A noodle wash mitt, AG fast glass, AG tyre dressing, a microfiber drying towel, Dodo Juice rubbish boys juiced and a Megs applicator pad.


----------



## Brad33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wout_RS

- Dodo Juice - Need for Speed - 250ml
- Monello - Easy Detailing Polishing Hand Pad - White
- Carclean.nl - Interieur borstel - Paardenhaar
- Dodo Juice - Supernatural Finger Mitts
- Gliptone - Liquid Leather Gentle Cleaner - 250ml
- C.Pro C.Quartz - Iron.X Cleaner - 1000ml
- Carclean.nl - Staalwol Grade 0000 - Super Fijn - zak 16 pads
- Dodo Juice - Orange Crush wax panel pot - 30ml
- Dodo Juice - Rainforest Rub wax panel pot - 30ml
- Dodo Juice - Blue Velvet Pro wax panel pot - 30ml
- Monello - Edgeless Soft Foam Hand Applicator
- C.Pro C.Quartz - Tar.X - 1000ml
- Auto Finesse - Gloss Tyre Dressing - 250ml
- Auto Finesse - Mercury Metal Polish - 100ml
- Auto Finesse - Hide Leather Conditioner - 250ml


my first ever waxes i've bought! looking forward to use it


----------



## stonejedi

You'll love the DoDo juice waxs there superb.i will have to get my rain forest rub out I have not used that in a while.


----------



## mr.t

wilkos pump sprayer to use with the citrus pre wash .Looks a good idea.


----------



## Hasan1




----------



## m18nye

Some more AG SRP  1l bottle £10.50  bargain, going to have to go back tomorrow and see what other bargains are there.


----------



## TJenkos




----------



## Ti22

A bespoke Mitchell and King Wax


----------



## AllenF

A new roll of andrex for the freezer


----------



## VdoubleU

Autosol


----------



## Coopertim




----------



## Browser

My new orbital kit turned up today from clean your car  really quick delivery too well chuffed


----------



## Pignut71

Two large ASDA MF's (one orange and one green), some demon shine to use mainly as a drying aid, an ASDA MF for glass a cheapie wheel brush and a set of 3 Kent polish / wax applicators. I'm just starting out...

Regards, Jon.


----------



## Dazz




----------



## AlexEvansCapri

• Megs APC
• Vikan Long handled Multi purpose brush
• Raceglaze Alcantara cleaner (to remove mould residue)
• Raceglaze Alcantara Cleaner Applicator Brush
• Elite Car Car bottle and big Blaster foaming spray head

All came with speedy delivery and excellent customer service when it comes to questions on the products from Elite Car Care

Now my list for this weekend consists of a george hoover and some tyre dressing

All additions to my NEWBIE collection thats ever growing


----------



## Patr1ck

Ooooh don't get me started........, here goes!!!!

DAS-6 PRO Dual Action Polisher Menzerna Kit
DAS-6PROm1
Bilt Hamber - Auto Clay Medium (200g)
Poorboys Wheel Sealant
Collinite #476s & Carlack Kit
3M 3434 Masking Tape
3M 3434 Masking Tape
3.5" Dual-Action Spot Pad Backing Plate
Sonus SFX-4 Spot Pad
Sonus SFX-3 Spot Pad
Sonus SFX-2 Spot Pad
Sonus SFX-1 Spot Pad
FinishKare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant
CleanYourCar Huge 'Fluffy' Drying Towel
Vikan - Multi brush rim cleaner soft
Valet Pro - Inch Round Wheel Brush
EZ Detail Brush
Valet Pro - Bilberry Wheel Cleaner (1 litre)
Victoria - Hybrid Wax 6oz
2 buckets with grit guards 
10 plush microfibres clothes 
Valet pro brushes
5 litre autosmart tardis
5 litre autosmart G101
10 auto smart trigger bottles
Britemax twins metal polish
Fine wire wool
Citrus pre wash 
Autosmart plastic and rubber dressing
Paint detective paint thickness gauge 

And that's just to start😳 

I've spent £600 in 3 days ... Ouch!!!!


----------



## Patr1ck

Oh and a pair of halogen work lights .......that really is the lot


----------



## realist

More duet, new platinum, evo1. free air fresheners, pump dispensers and labelled bottles, thanks Neil.:wave:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

B&Q budget cordless drill
MR16 Halogen lightbulb holder
MR16 Solux bulb

All amassing to one home made Sun Gun!


----------



## danwel

Patr1ck said:


> Ooooh don't get me started........, here goes!!!!
> 
> DAS-6 PRO Dual Action Polisher Menzerna Kit
> DAS-6PROm1
> Bilt Hamber - Auto Clay Medium (200g)
> Poorboys Wheel Sealant
> Collinite #476s & Carlack Kit
> 3M 3434 Masking Tape
> 3M 3434 Masking Tape
> 3.5" Dual-Action Spot Pad Backing Plate
> Sonus SFX-4 Spot Pad
> Sonus SFX-3 Spot Pad
> Sonus SFX-2 Spot Pad
> Sonus SFX-1 Spot Pad
> FinishKare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant
> CleanYourCar Huge 'Fluffy' Drying Towel
> Vikan - Multi brush rim cleaner soft
> Valet Pro - Inch Round Wheel Brush
> EZ Detail Brush
> Valet Pro - Bilberry Wheel Cleaner (1 litre)
> Victoria - Hybrid Wax 6oz
> 2 buckets with grit guards
> 10 plush microfibres clothes
> Valet pro brushes
> 5 litre autosmart tardis
> 5 litre autosmart G101
> 10 auto smart trigger bottles
> Britemax twins metal polish
> Fine wire wool
> Citrus pre wash
> Autosmart plastic and rubber dressing
> Paint detective paint thickness gauge
> 
> And that's just to start😳
> 
> I've spent £600 in 3 days ... Ouch!!!!


Just wait until you start with buying waxes lol


----------



## cooter k

A we pressie from the missus @ the weekend


----------



## danwel

cooter k said:


> A we pressie from the missus @ the weekend


Nice, well worth a quid all day long


----------



## Strothow




----------



## TJenkos

Silverline halogen lights


----------



## Alzak




----------



## jon-sri

Bought some Autosmart power c the other day :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer

Got some sv onyx and midnight sun


----------



## Coopertim

36 for 4£!! Great for trim and tyre dressing and a second dodo buffing towel.


----------



## devitt

Where did you get those wax applicators from? Very good price.


----------



## Bristle Hound

devitt said:


> Where did you get those wax applicators from? Very good price.


The bay of e is the cheapest place for 'em mate :thumb:


----------



## PeanuckleJive

Bought 6 foam applicators from CYC and now I've just seen how much cheaper they are elsewhere 

Also bought:

AF Hide leather cleaner
AF Hide leather conditioner
Another Dodo fantastic fur MF
Dodo Juice Banana Armour panel pot
Dodo Juice Supernatural panel pot
2 leather cleaning brushes, but one will be a pad brush


----------



## -Raven-

I finally got some PolishAngel in my hands! Very interesting products, I was attracted to these because they seem to be different to the norm. I'm very keen to see whether being 'different' translates into being 'better'. :thumb:










ArtDeShine ArtDeChem And ArtDeSicko hybrid coatings. I love this stuff so much, I brought 3 bottles of each! 

Think Kancoat/Exo without the shipping problems, and much improved chemical resistance/durability! MUCH MUCH cheaper too! 










Had to get some more Detailer's Fluid on the way back home from my trip Singapore too!


----------



## cheekymonkey

-Raven- said:


> I finally got some PolishAngel in my hands! Very interesting products, I was attracted to these because they seem to be different to the norm. I'm very keen to see whether being 'different' translates into being 'better'. :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArtDeShine ArtDeChem And ArtDeSicko hybrid coatings. I love this stuff so much, I brought 3 bottles of each!
> 
> Think Kancoat/Exo without the shipping problems, and much improved chemical resistance/durability! MUCH MUCH cheaper too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to get some more Detailer's Fluid on the way back home from my trip Singapore too!


Its all in the prep mate


----------



## -Raven-

cheekymonkey said:


> Its all in the prep mate


That only gets you the ladies (or was it drag queens?) lol! :lol:


----------



## TJenkos

Ordered from CYC:

10x Eurow - Shag Pile Double Density Towels
5x Pump Dispensers (5L)
Lake Country 3.5" DA Backing Plate
CarPro Eraser
3M 3434 Masking Tape 25mm
3M 3434 Masking Tape 50mm
Meguiars APC bottle
Meguiars Wheel Brightener bottle
Meguiars Glass Cleaner bottle



PeanuckleJive said:


> Bought 6 foam applicators from CYC and now I've just seen how much cheaper they are elsewhere


Keep those for the detailed stuff, the cheap eBay ones fold very easily so more of a disposable tool..


----------



## Shariain

Bought myself this little lot.










Great stuff. Just wish it wasn't snowing.


----------



## mike41

500ml Iron-X, 1 litre Valet-Pro Citrus Prewash........... and a pack of 12 wax applicator pads off Ebay for the pricely sum of £1.48(inc p&p) :thumb:


----------



## bazz

bought these yesterday from asda
















the green brush i will use to scrub the plasic wheel liners on the front and the pack of 4 brushes i will use fro the rear carpet like liner and for the window rubbers.
got this from tesco to do between the brake capliper as i cant get my hand in there lol does the job and was only £1


----------



## bigup

The angel shampoo smells very nice


----------



## Coopertim




----------



## AlexEvansCapri

i got george yipeeeee!


----------



## Tom_watts

From PB making the most of there 3for2 on Auto finesse, New AF kit bag,1L Lather and a 5L Finale


----------



## Ns1980

From PB - 250ml of Nanolex Reactivating Shampoo.

Want to use this for my recently EXO'd wheels as a sealant friendly wash solution (I don't use dedicated wheel cleaners on them now).


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## gatman

Couple of bits I've bought lately.

Took advantage of PB's 3for2










And some wooly mammoth drying towels, sonas buffing cloths and some Megs bottles from cleanyourcar.


----------



## ConorF

More G101, tango, leather cleaner, bio brisk, blue sponges and air freshners


----------



## Johnny_B

bought myself some DJ orange crush the other day for the new car


----------



## danwel

Bought the detailing world hard and soft panel pots


----------



## Alan5072

From PB

Auto Finesse Citrus Power 1L 
Auto Finesse Iron Out - 500ml
Auto Finesse Rejuvenate - 250ml
Auto Finesse Air Freshener sweet shop 3


----------



## bigup

From carpro uk arrived today:

Perl, reload, snow soap and type applicator


----------



## Greboth

Can you guess who I saw today lol - AS Fallout remover, AS G101, AS Interior shampoo and 4 AS spray bottles.


----------



## O`Neil

Greboth said:


> Can you guess who I saw today


Gary Glitter . . ?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Some dr leather wipes, valet pro citrus per wash, valet pro detailing brush, and af air freshness before 3for2 ends


----------



## Sparky160

From PB:
AF Imperial 1l
Rejuvenate
Tripple


----------



## Big Buffer

Acquired 30ml samples of
SV BOS
Number 1
*******
Mitchell and Kings Mason
Pot of banana armour and rainforest rub 
And blackfires midnight sun

Cheers you know who


----------



## cooter k

Bought this through the group buy on here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=288591










Many thanks to everyone at aps-direct :thumb::wave:


----------



## Kiashuma

I bought Autosmart Highstyle, spray bottle (free cheers Grahame!) can of berry blast and 4 airfreshners, love a trip to the van!!


----------



## TJenkos

Kiashuma said:


> I bought Autosmart Highstyle, spray bottle (free cheers Grahame!) can of berry blast and 4 airfreshners, love a trip to the van!!


You'll be wishing you bought more than one Berry Blast!! :thumb:


----------



## danw

Autoglum rapid detailer yesterday. didnt fancy paying the postage for a quick delivery this time around. Be interesting to see how it compares to the FK425 i used last time around


----------



## davec

something ive been wanting to try for ages










also got some lime prime and some nanotech super gloss on its way


----------



## james_19742000

Finally met up with my local man with the van and I purchased some goodies!!!!!

5l Duet
5l Fall Out Remover
5l High Shine
1l Revive I think it's called!
A can of bubblegum air freshner
A can of berry air freshner 
A load of dangly air freshners
Plus the chap gave me pumps and chemical bottle and spray tops for everything so I am hoping that Saturday I will be giving my car a real good go and renew my LSP!!


----------



## cbred

Just bought a numatic George from Argos £119.00


----------



## The Cueball

just when I'm cutting back.... :wall::wall::wall:










Ruby glaze, limited edition, 12 pots worldwide....

:thumb:


----------



## Tank.

well not today but monday i bought 
britemax resto, black max and extreme elements from I4D

and 2 bottles of stjarnagloss citrus wash and wax from shinearama


----------



## VW STEVE.

Megs gold class shampoo.


----------



## torque777

Got a few items ...


----------



## PeanuckleJive

Megs 205 as I'm running out
CG hex logic black and white spot pads
CG hex logic white 5.5"
3M Black 5.5"


----------



## svended

Just received my Bilt Hamber Autowheel cleaner and FREE medium Autoclay. 
Looking forward to giving them a try tomorrow morning. :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69

svended said:


> Just received my Bilt Hamber Autowheel cleaner and *FREE medium Autoclay*.
> Looking forward to giving them a try tomorrow morning. :thumb:


Where is this offer on please. :thumb:


----------



## Dazz

Just in a local petrol station and spotted this on the shelf looking sorry for it self so I asked how much and he said He forgot it was there and could have it for £1.50 so thought why not!!


----------



## Wheelzntoys

Engel Wax 50ml


----------



## srod

A CYC paint depth gauge, Dodo Juice - Supernatural Hybrid Paste Sealant, AG Hd Cleanser, AG HD Wax.


----------



## Naddy37

Stiff brush for the wheel arches, Tesco for £1.00.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Well I ordered this on Saturday but I took delivery today :thumb:

Auto Finesse Avalanche, Mercury and Revitalise :thumb:


----------



## svended

cyanide69 said:


> Where is this offer on please. :thumb:


It's on the Bilt Hamber Facebook page. 
Copied from FB page.

200 Free Clay Bars going FAST! Get yours before they're all gone!

FREE auto-clay Bar (worth £9.95) discount code: FREECLAY
Valid Until midnight 31st March 2013 - Just spend over £10 and we'll give you a clay bar for free!

We have 200 auto-clay bars earmarked to give away this week. Since this is one of our AWARD WINNING and most popular products we expect these to FLY out of the door FAST.

If you already use our clay bars we know you'll be QUICK to act but If you're yet to try auto-clay and want to give it a go, we promise you'll be *AMAZED* with the results.

So what are you waiting for?

So add a clay bar to your basket, then add the discount code 'FREECLAY', if it doesn't work in capitols try lower case (if there's any left in stock).


----------



## floydlloyd

Just recieved a bottle of poorboys black hole today. Looking forward to using it. I hope its good.


----------



## Kiashuma

TJenkos said:


> You'll be wishing you bought more than one Berry Blast!! :thumb:


I know, had one for a while and just getting to the end of it, so just got the one for now.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Looking foreword to trying this! :thumb:


----------



## Wheelzntoys

1 gallon Ultima Waterless Wash concentrated
4 Star pre-wax cleaner


----------



## Brooklands

Nearly bought a lot........but couldn't decide.......


----------



## craigo-craigy

Gunk Foam Engine Degreasant & Cleaner 500ml

Simoniz Original Car Wax 150g

Autoglym Super Resin Polish 325ml

Autoglym Rapid Detailer 500ml

Meguiars Clay Bar Replacement

Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels Cleaner 500ml

Autoglym Interior Shampoo 500ml

All this for under £40 in the Halfords 3 for 2 promo

Need the weather a bit warmer before i begin though


----------



## torque777

This from aldi 








Only got them to clean wheels ...but so cheap lol


----------



## themk2

Uber yellow drying towel & Merino lambskin wash mitt!


----------



## Brooklands

Megs Ultimate wash and wax shampoo. All I need is good weather.......


----------



## fattail95

GTechniq C2v3!!


----------



## JamesCotton

Bilt Hamber clay one soft one regular


----------



## danwel

Thanks to Dom at Dodo for finding me these


----------



## Bristle Hound

fattail95 said:


> GTechniq C2v3!!


Me too :thumb:

Never tried any Gtechniq products before, so looking foreword to giving it a go :thumb:


----------



## Suasexed

A George!


----------



## Obsessed Merc

Rupes bigfoot kit.


----------



## Ns1980

Bristle Hound said:


> Me too :thumb:
> 
> Never tried any Gtechniq products before, so looking foreword to giving it a go :thumb:


C2v3 here too. Having used the excellent v2 I have high hopes for this :thumb:


----------



## Coopertim

(Production desire)

Along with other 3for2 goodies from PB and now trying to get another £200 together for a das6pro, hex pads and m105/205 

Expensive month, thank you overtime!


----------



## Stewartfinley

Few bits today:

3 sheets of 1000 grit wet and dry
AB snow foam
AB tyre gel
AB project 32
AB tar remover
Furniture clinc - heavy leather filler, black leather paint and matt leather sealant
Gtechniq C2v3

Oops

Only last week this little lot arrived.


----------



## tarbyonline

Fk 350 dressing and Fk1016 wash n wax along with some tire applicators and a tri-foam applicator to replace the one the dog 'customised'! Also this week got a karcher extension lance and a vario angle thingy of ebay


----------



## tarbyonline

tarbyonline said:


> Fk 350 dressing and Fk1016 wash n wax along with some tire applicators and a tri-foam applicator to replace the one the dog 'customised'! Also this week got a karcher extension lance and a vario angle thingy of ebay


Add 5 Bilt chamber large microfibres and a free clay bar to that list! Must resist the urge to buy a new hose now


----------



## manor

I've ordered, among some other stuff, a Metro Vac Blaster + 4-wheel dolly from PolishedBliss. The 10% discount covered the shipping cost to Sweden .


----------



## themk2

Bristle Hound said:


> Me too :thumb:
> 
> Never tried any Gtechniq products before, so looking foreword to giving it a go :thumb:


You're in for a treat with anything Gtechniq!

I have C1.5, G1, P1 and T1! I did have Gwash too until it ran out, which was by far the best car shampoo I've ever used!

Enjoy! :thumb::buffer:


----------



## JMorty

Happy Easter, From Me To Me 
And thanks to Dawn for the hybrid mash up! :argie:


----------



## profoundoblu

Coopertim said:


> (Production desire)
> 
> Along with other 3for2 goodies from PB and now trying to get another £200 together for a das6pro, hex pads and m105/205
> 
> Expensive month, thank you overtime!


Sweet!


----------



## Astro

Six spray bottles of Wonder Wheels.


----------



## Gary gee

Over that past month I've invested in
Megs clay bar kit
Megs hot rims wheel & tyre cleaner
Megs hot shine tyre spray 
Megs ultimate quick detailler
Megs interior detailler cleaner
Megs gold class caranuba wax
Megs gold class car wash
Megs tyre dressing applicator
Poorboys black hole
Dodo juice blue velvet
X2extra clay bars in case I drop one 
And 32 microfibres towels

Next on the list is a couple of buckets with grit guards
Snow foam
Megs bag to put all this stuff in and a snow foam lance one that's adjustable 

But don't tell the wife..


----------



## Wheelzntoys

6 Buff & Shine MF pads (3 compound/3 polish), Blackfire bag, BF dispenser bottles, BF GEP and Poorboys Spray and Rinse wheel cleaner.


----------



## Dave50

Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild and Dodo Juice Diamond White, and hoping to get 5 bottles of Wonder Wheels on my way home fom work tomorrow.

Dave


----------



## tarbyonline

2 "door brushes" from eBay to see if they really are the same thing as a certain brand of flexible alloy brush with a different handle lol. 

Still tempted to buy a new hose and also considering an uber drying towel.


----------



## tarbyonline

Duplicate post


----------



## Dazz

Smartwax SmartDressing! Highly recommend this product it's brilliant!!


----------



## rallye666

My prima amigo and vics red arrived today 

I keep opening them both and sniffing, they smell so gooood!

Really wanna get out use them but I only applied AF tripple and tough coat on Sunday...!


----------



## Stewartfinley

Bouncers' sherbet fizz.


----------



## Dave50

5 bottles of wonder wheels £1.73 each, left one on the shelf because I'm a nice guy 

Dave


----------



## Naddy37

Autoglym mug, Autoglym interior MF....


----------



## Hercs74

Gtechniq c2v3
G Wash
Gtechniq microfibre cloths
2 lambs wool wash mitts from sheepskin shop. 
Über drying towel
2 Valet pro detailing brushes.

Damn this detailing hobby...!!! Always finding something I need or want to try...😛


----------



## Marcos999

Poorboys natural look, I'd run out and really like that stuff
Chemical Guys synthetic quick detailer. I normally use Poorboys QD+ but read some things about this stuff so thought I'd give it a go.
Chemical Guys, ahem, stripper scent! You've got to try everything once!


----------



## Night Crawler

I decided to pop into Autobtite Direct yesterday to have a bit of a look around, because I didn't even know it was there. I ended up coming out with these

Silverline 'Silverstorm' Rotary Polisher 1200w Motor
http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/silverline-silverstorm-rotary-polisher-1200w-motor.html










Flexipads S/Buff Ultimate Velcro 180mm x 32mm 7" Black Finishing Pad
http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...elcro-180mm-x-32mm-7-black-finishing-pad.html










Flexipads 125mm M14 Thread Velcro Soft Density Backing Plate
http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...thread-velcro-soft-density-backing-plate.html










I really like the flexi pad, so I'll be getting the full set of 3. I'm also quite impressed with the polisher, after I figured out how to work it. The button on the side is not to lock it on, it's a safety button that needs to be pushed in first before you pull the trigger :wall:

I do have one big problem though. Now that I know they are only 10 mins away from my house, I'm probably going to be spending a little too much money there.

I already have a bit of a wish list going.
I need more pads, the foam lance from the group buy, the Correct it Range polishes...


----------



## Sirmally2

6 Meguairs Detailer bottles and a george wetvac...

Thanks DW Buddies!!!


----------



## type-r-gaz

Megs mitt
Megs microfibre cloths
Some lint free cloths
AS duet
AS bubble gum deodoriser
AS non acidic wheel cleaner
AS tyre shine
AS tardis
AS glass cleaner
And got some mer finishing wax to try

Downside to being on holiday, too much time to spend money


----------



## Rabidracoon28

6 bottles of Hotwheels wheel cleaner whilst its currently £1.73 per bottle at Tescos


----------



## dellwood33

Banana Gloss Shampoo
Blue Magifoam
Purple Rain
Cherry Glaze
Just the Tonic

My AD order arrived this afternoon :thumb:


----------



## JakeVW

Went into asda and finally had some luck in there, whenever I got in there I look for rain-x and wheel cleaner & they never have any of any and they never even have the 6 pack of microfibers they usually sell, but yesterday!!...

Not only did they have the 6 pack, they had the 24 pack so I grabbed them! 
They only had the 1 pack, so I must have came at the right time.  
Made my day in fact haha.


----------



## ianrobbo1

Just had these bought today, a tenner for six bottles, love the staff discount too!!:thumb: SWMBO is getting a few more bottles tomorrow,


----------



## Dangerroush

2 bottles of Iron X and some Bilberry wheel cleaner....So, which product goes on first...


----------



## torque777

Got given a can of this ....


----------



## Wazhalo31

I bought 72 Micro fibre cloths and 10 roles of blue roll. Yesterdays purchase was this

5ltrs of G101
5ltrs of AS berry air freshner
5ltrs of smart wheels
5ltrs of tardis
5ltrs of Duet
5ltrs Finish
5ltrs of Highstyle
5ltrs of fallout remover
25ltrs of Hazsafe
5ltrs of triple degreaser

Wheel brush
Blue sponge applicator pads
4 wash mitts
Tube of Peek

Not a bad week for detailing gear.



Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ianrobbo1

The hot wheels doing their thing today!!:thumb:
before








during








after









still needs a bit more agitation to get them right but pretty pleased with the effort they didn't need!!


----------



## danwel

I need some hot wheels!! Will keep an eye out on my travels


----------



## JamesCotton

Wolf's Chemical WG-1NT Nano Glass Sealant


----------



## Görtosing

Some glass polish stuff from Ireland


----------



## ianrobbo1

And here's a few more wot I find very good at what they are supposed to do!!  good old Tesco!!:thumb:










The Vice was just in the way, and I couldn't be bothered to move it!!


----------



## danwel

ianrobbo1 said:


> And here's a few more wot I find very good at what they are supposed to do!!  good old Tesco!!:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vice was just in the way, and I couldn't be bothered to move it!!


Bloody hell did you clean them out???!!


----------



## Tiggersmith

Today was a good day! 

7 bottles of Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels from Tesco and ................
a DAS6 Pro from CYC  cant wait!


----------



## Görtosing

Air compressor to blow dust









and additional stuff for polishing


----------



## Short1e

Just had these delivered from China

Thought they would be ideal for wiping the dash and interior plastics from dust

£1 each from eBay

Item number: 140558776262


----------



## V3nom

Iron-X & Tardis


----------



## ianrobbo1

danwel said:


> Bloody hell did you clean them out???!!


 The girlfriend works at Tesco's in the garage at sunny Barnsley, see it's not "what" you know, it's "who" you know!!:lol:


----------



## J800PAN

Few bits from over Easter grouped together with my Autobrite delivery!


----------



## Bradders

Chemical Guys Hybrid V7 High Gloss Spray Sealant 16oz
Chemical Guys 'Maxi Suds II' Shampoo
Chemical Guys Liquid Extreme Oil Shine Dressing 
Chemical Guys Extreme Synthetic Detailer
Dodo Juice 'Supernatural' Super Plush Buffing Cloth
Dodo Juice 'Born Slippy' Clay Lube 

Few quids worth. This is getting expensive haha


----------



## VW STEVE.

Friday got some Meguiars ultimate wash & wax.


----------



## Short1e

Got these new Paragon Glass Cloths from eBay today

10 for £11.50 :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980

Dr Beasley tyre dressing
Eco Touch dashboard protect
Angel Wax snow foam
DDJ green fin pad

All from Bears Wax Factory. 

I also just ordered a pot of AF Desire..... A limited edition pot....so there are still some out there!!


----------



## chipuk

Just ordered these today...

Gtechniq - Glass Sealant Kit
CarPro - Iron X (1 Litre ECO Pack)
CG - New Look Trim Gel
AG - Metal Polish
CG - Black 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
CG - Black 4" Hex-Logic Pad

and last but not least...

CG - Stripper Scent


----------



## TJenkos

My collection from AB


----------



## Shariain

New snow foam lance from http://www.directhoses.net/products/snow-foam-lance


----------



## D4NO

I got myself some poorboys bold and bright tyre dressing today 
Will give it a go at the weekend 
Smells of coconut witch is cool lol


----------



## magpieV6

Finally bagged me some best of show! Ive only wanted to try it for 4 years!


----------



## Brooklands

VW STEVE. said:


> Friday got some Meguiars ultimate wash & wax.


I got some a couple of weeks ago and I love it! You will not be disappointed!


----------



## ScottyLaff

Finally got round to ordering some raceglaze brushes....ended up with a few extras 


- Raceglaze Detailing Brush set.
- Auto Finesse Iron Out 500ml
- Atomizer microfibrev work towel (6 pack)
- Auto Finesse Citrus Power 1 Litre
-Auto Finesse Revive 250ml

Looking forward to it arriving


----------



## svended

Not today but all arrived yesterday.
Gtechniq 
I1 500ml 
C2v3 1litre 
Spray bottles x2
Microfibres x10 








Karcher 
WD2.2 wet/dry vacuum 
K2 pressure washer


----------



## -Raven-




----------



## spursfan

-Raven- said:


>


Nice!!, let us know how you get on with it Raven..

Kev


----------



## weemax

I've just bought a torque wrench. Not a detailing item I suppose, but detailing related for me.


----------



## AKA Pabs

-Raven- said:


>


Nicely detailed pussy 😄


----------



## Wazhalo31

Nice polisher! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wazhalo31

5 extra large drying towels, a 3x3 popup gazebo and a AG lifeshine kit oh I forgot a new brush tool for my Vacum. And some graphics for my Van expensive Day and its just going to keep going as I am going to purchase a DA or a AS smart tool not sure which one though.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bristle Hound

Lake Country Light Cut Hand Pad :thumb:


----------



## bobbyjoeufb

Some new Gtechniq products now to find time and weather to apply


----------



## Z4-35i

A set of artists acrylic paint brushes in preparation for tackling my stone chips. They are really fine but keep their shape really well so should be great for applying the touch up paint in a more controlled manner.

Daler Rowney System 3 Acrylic Brushes Round SY85


----------



## Burg194

This is what i had come today very impressed for the money.

TecTake Professional Eccentric Car Polisher Polishing Machine + Set4 including nano polish: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## possul

2x white hex logic
1x black hex logic
1x yellow hex logic
BH auto clay medium
Chemical guys synthetic QD
Eurow shag pile double density towels (strictly final buffing)

bring on the weekend


----------



## Coopertim

Lookijg forward to trying out tripple, topping up my gloss,fantastic tyre dressing! And some wax mates for my desire


----------



## Adam_

Bought some Rannock wax today - it's super nice!


----------



## carl robson

A George all in one 
Nilfisk arch attachment

5ltrs fab
1ltr seal n protect
1ltr cherry glaze
500ml cherry air freshner
1ltr Jaffa clean
50 microfibre cloths.
Now very skint.


----------



## srod

Metro Vac - Sidekick Blaster
SONAX Xtreme Plastic Restorer Gel
Gtechniq - L1 Leather Guard
Gtechniq I1 - Smart Fabric
Gtechniq C6 - Matte Dash


----------



## chrisgreen

Today I purchased:

Meguiar's Ultimate Compound
ArmorAll Shield Wheel Sealant
Meguiar's Clay Bar
Halfords Brake Dust Remover Brush


----------



## Steven1976

Zanio Z7 shampoo and waffle drying towel


----------



## ianrobbo1

Been to Costco today and bought absolutely NOTHING for cleaning or detailing cars/bikes, the first time I've managed to go there and do that, :doublesho because when I went out to the garage yesterday and realised just how much "stuff" I had, that I simply haven't used, I stopped counting at a hundred quids worth, this included 3 unopened packs of Costco microfibre cloths  shampoo's polish's sealants etc, 

So my apologies for posting what I "didn't" buy today, but I'm really pleased with myself and the restraint I showed!!






payday is NEXT week


----------



## TJenkos

Nice eBay purchase. Apparently the one on the left should only have 50% left, one on right is unused


----------



## nick.s

Do biscuits for a post detail brew count? Got some bourbons and malted milk..supping my 2nd post wash brew and had a couple of biccies to go with


----------



## huvo

2 grit guards for 8 pounds on Car-chem. great price


----------



## chrisgreen

huvo said:


> 2 grit guards for 8 pounds on Car-chem. great price


I've just done the same


----------



## Ryan-DFB

My latest goodys


----------



## tarbyonline

Ryan-DFB said:


> My latest goodys


Did you visit Pro-Car by any chance ?. Was going to go over there tomorrow but car-chem had their offer on drying towels so bought there instead.

Not bought today but yesterday I ordered a blue drying towel, water magnet waffle drying towel, 3 spray air fresheners, a bottle of tar remover and a bottle of clay lube from Car-Chem for a total of £31.22 delivered - SWEET!


----------



## Ryan-DFB

tarbyonline said:


> Did you visit Pro-Car by any chance ?. Was going to go over there tomorrow but car-chem had their offer on drying towels so bought there instead.
> 
> Not bought today but yesterday I ordered a blue drying towel, water magnet waffle drying towel, 3 spray air fresheners, a bottle of tar remover and a bottle of clay lube from Car-Chem for a total of £31.22 delivered - SWEET!


No i wasn't down with him personally, a guy local to me (Blok 51) stocks all his gear.

I also won a facebook competition with him recently so when i receive my goody bag ill post up what i get :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing

Another haul from AF, super quick delivery as well!


----------



## Naddy37

New hosepipe, picked it up from the local garden centre.










It's already been treated with C2....


----------



## james vti-s

neilos said:


>


wheels = :argie:


----------



## Naddy37

james vti-s said:


> wheels = :argie:


haha, thats why I brought it. Fed up of carting the old one, which, when filled with water after cleaning the car, weighs a frigging ton...

Wheels make it easier.... Although I still carry it from the shed to the car, as I don't want the wheels scuffed... :lol:


----------



## clio-detailer

AG Hyperfresh Coconut ****tail


----------



## tarbyonline

Ryan-DFB said:


> No i wasn't down with him personally, a guy local to me (Blok 51) stocks all his gear.
> 
> I also won a facebook competition with him recently so when i receive my goody bag ill post up what i get :thumb:


Bookmarked Blok51! Always good to know of people over here selling stuff due to the high post charged by some on the UK Mainland. Unfortunately Kilrea is a bit out of the way for me as I'm in Belfast so Pro-Car in Carryduff is probably still my best option (Davey's a top bloke anyways). Keep thinking I should go down to Rollo's place in Tandragee but can't be bothered driving lol.

Todays (bargain IMO) purchase was 500ml of HG (Hagesan) window cleaner concentrate for £3.49 in B&Q. Dilution ratio is meant to be 15ml to 5 litres water so 15ml in a 750ml spray bottle is epic! Best window cleaner I have tried in the house bar none (including fast glass, 3m, etc as well as Mr Muscle and co) so cant wait to give it a go in the car at the weekend.


----------



## William2009

Delivered today


----------



## R14CKE

AB ultraslick AB wax off!!!!


----------



## puckacostello

Some new Goodies arrived for me today From CYC! :buffer:


----------



## Chrissyronald

Sonux trim gel and some megs foam trigger heads


----------



## PeanuckleJive

Iron X
DJ Supernatural finger applicators to try out
EZ detail brush
VP Tar and glue remover


----------



## Naddy37

Some GTechniq goodies.

250ml G-Wash
Applicator Pads
C2v3


----------



## Zetec-al

Auto Finesse Desire No.73 off of sedetailing. Cant wait for it too come!


----------



## antman_1

dodo juice bag
dodo juice wash and rinse stickers
dodo juice clay
dodo juice sample pot of purple haze
chemical guys butter wet wax
Chemical Guys Citrus Wash and Gloss 
Chemical Guys orange degreaser
valet pro brushes
iron x cherry
wheel arch brush
maguires bottles with chemical heads
lambs wool mit
24 bulk pack of asda microfibers


----------



## Manny_VAG

BH Clay
BH Finis Wax
BH Applicator Pads


----------



## DMH-01

CarPro Wash Mitt
Sonax Xtreme Brillant Shine Detailer 
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Sonax Xtreme Plastic Restorer Gel


----------



## VW STEVE.

Brooklands said:


> I got some a couple of weeks ago and I love it! You will not be disappointed!


.......used it twice so far & ''yes'' a good product.Got loads of Meguiars products & happy with them.:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG

I havn't bought any products today however we have had some products donated to our help for heroes charity detailing event by the following people so far!!


Autobrite
3M UK
Meguiars
Dodo Juice
Bouncers

Massive shout out to those guys for your help!!!!

Just thought I'd pop that in here!!


----------



## tarbyonline

B17BLG said:


> I havn't bought any products today however we have had some products donated to our help for heroes charity detailing event by the following people so far!!
> 
> Autobrite
> 3M UK
> Meguiars
> Dodo Juice
> Bouncers
> 
> Massive shout out to those guys for your help!!!!
> 
> Just thought I'd pop that in here!!


Great to see manufacturers getting behind this


----------



## B17BLG

tarbyonline said:


> Great to see manufacturers getting behind this


Indeed! We've even had members offering there for sale goodies which is incredible!!


----------



## dan4291

Meguiars Ultimate Compound, Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax and Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care from Halfords on their 3 for 2 offer.


----------



## Terryd367

Ac Delco cordless 3" polisher







[/URL]

and my AB haul from the easter GB







[/URL]


----------



## chrisgreen

Terryd367 said:


> Ac Delco cordless 3" polisher


I'm assuming that's a rotary rather than a DA?

Looks like a very neat and convenient bit of kit. Must admit, when I first looked it it, my thought was "that's not a polisher, that's an impact wrench with a buffer head".


----------



## AdnanKhan

Not a lot really just 2 megs empty bottles with foam sprayer and standard and some isopropanol 

sent from my Samsung GT-I9100 via tapacrap


----------



## Terryd367

chrisgreen said:


> I'm assuming that's a rotary rather than a DA?
> 
> Looks like a very neat and convenient bit of kit. Must admit, when I first looked it it, my thought was "that's not a polisher, that's an impact wrench with a buffer head".


Yep mini rotary:thumb:
Its a really good tool for doing small areas and removing scratches and the battery lasts for ages.


----------



## uruk hai

5 Litres of Tardis and two cans of Brisk.

A week or two back I bought.

3 x 500ml of I1
2 x 100 ml of C2 V3
1 x G1 kit
1 x 100ml of G5


----------



## Naddy37

Gtechniq goodies have arrived.....


----------



## Brigham1806

My delivery which popped to mine yesterday...

Can't wait to use it all!!


----------



## TurboAD

Loads! Haha pics to follow


----------



## TurboAD

Here we go


----------



## Coopertim




----------



## huvo

5l of Tardis


----------



## tarbyonline

Scholl S17+ and a pump dispenser ordered in the wee small hours this morning. Have spent my budget for the month 3 times over so far lol


----------



## lordlee

Bought some sonax brilliant shine detailer. It rained and the beading made me smile - sad but true


----------



## tarbyonline

lordlee said:


> Bought some sonax brilliant shine detailer. It rained and the beading made me smile - sad but true


I was going to but the post put me off!


----------



## Steven1976

Renovo cleaner and ultra proofer, now need a good day when I'm off to clean and apply.


----------



## cooter k

A few AutoBrite products from Autocleanz


----------



## Coopertim

Hand pump sprayer 3£ wilco
Trigger sprayer 70p wilco
Some cotton buds for around trim etc 40p wilco
Some hozelock attachments and open ended gun 12£ sainsburys

Bargains!


----------



## tarbyonline

Bottle of iron-x cherry as I forgot I had used the last of my orchard iron cleanse until I went to use it today arrrgh! Want to see if there is much difference in odour plus delivery cheaper (can't be bothered driving to pick it up lol).

Also my car-chem order from last Sunday turned up today after sitting for 2 days at the Hermes hub!


----------



## NeilG40

I ordered a new lance for my pressure washer and a upholstery brush for my dual action polisher.


----------



## danwel

Got my car chem drying towels plus 2l of demon shine snow soap for a fiver


----------



## tarbyonline

Hozelock flexi pro 30m hose kit for £22.99 delivered on ebay to replace my ancient Gardena (must be near 20 years old!). With thanks to however it was posted up the ebay link a few weeks ago.


----------



## Görtosing

3M Perfect-it III Finishing Pad Blue 80mm High Gloss Finishing Pad
3M Perfect-it III Finishing Pad Blue 150mm High Gloss Finishing Pad









Dodo Juice Purple Haze Carnauba Soft Wax 250ml For dark coloured paintwork









Dodo Juice Supernatural Shampoo 500ml Super Concentrated 1:1500









3M Perfect-it III Extra Fine Plus Compound #80349 Fine-grade Liquid Abrassive
3M Perfect-it III Fast Cut PLUS Compound #50417
3M Perfect-it III Ultrafina SE Polish #50383 Polish for Rotary Swirl Hologram Elimination









Lake Country CCS Yellow 4" Buffing Pad Cutting Pad for both Rotary & DA use!
Lake Country CCS orange 4" Buffing Pad Light Cutting Pad for both Rotary & DA use!
Lake Country CCS White 4" Buffing Pad Polishing Pad for both Rotary & DA use!
Lake Country CCS Black 4" Buffing Pad Finishing Pad for both Rotary & DA use!









CarPro Iron X Cherry 500ml with spray head Highly effective cleaner









Set of Four Funnels 50, 75, 100 & 120mm









Dodo Juice Tribble Sheepskin Wash Mitt with Thumb









You can see diference here:
Meguiars LAMBS WOOL WASH MITT (left) vs Dodo Juice Tribble Sheepskin Wash Mitt with Thumb (right)



























Super Mitt Microfiber Car Wash glove









Pink Microfibre Cloths - Multi Purpose - Pack of 10


























Four brushes for 18,00 kn (1,95 £)









Sonax Full Effect









Telescopic rod with extension for removing wheels, good value for £5,32 - definitely worth every penny


----------



## Brooklands

Muc off glass cleaner - £3.99 from Screwfix (in the clearance)
2 x Muc off Micro fibres - £2.99 from Screwfix (in the clearance)


----------



## V3nom




----------



## goodyuk82

Scholl S3, S17+ and S40


----------



## -Raven-

I just got yet another bottle of Meguiars Ultimate Compound today! 

I'm getting ready to spend up big on an order to USA for a heap of different MF pads, polish, and a few other bits and pieces. Exciting times!


----------



## svended

Five Gtechniq stickers and a free sample of Fabric Cleaner from Gtechniq. 
and two bottles of Einszett Gummi Pflege for £10 off eBay, and free postage. Bargain.


----------



## Brooklands

Gliptone Window cloth - £1.50 delivered from the bay!


----------



## tarbyonline

Some of my recent arrivals


----------



## chrisgreen

Our Autosmart rep was in town today - it got expensive as usual 


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

Also got some bad news that our rep is leaving to take over another area at the end of June, and nobody has bought his old franchise yet, so god only knows when we'll have a rep again after that.


----------



## richard_severn

chrisgreen said:


> Our Autosmart rep was in town today - it got expensive as usual
> 
> 
> Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr
> 
> Also got some bad news that our rep is leaving to take over another area at the end of June, and nobody has bought his old franchise yet, so god only knows when we'll have a rep again after that.


that wax is awesome so is the glass cleaner i watered mine down 1:1 and it still leaves a streak free finish without smelling so strong. I only got the wax as my rep recommended it to me i think i paid 18 quid for it


----------



## chrisgreen

richard_severn said:


> that wax is awesome so is the glass cleaner i watered mine down 1:1 and it still leaves a streak free finish without smelling so strong. I only got the wax as my rep recommended it to me i think i paid 18 quid for it


Yeah - both the wax and the glass cleaner are extremely economical. I've been using a sample pot of WAX that a friend gave me (watched them scoop it out of their jar, so I know it was legit). Loved the finish and its very durable.

Had someone use Stardust on my car a couple of weeks ago, was equally impressed with how well it worked, and it's insanely cheap.


----------



## SamC

bought a ton of bits today and yesterday to get me started on detailing properly :detailer: kinda realized alot of auto finesse stuff here hah

Meguairs g220 v2,auto finesse revitalise kit - 247
auto finesse imperial wheel cleaner - 8.95
6x round car valrting dusting detailing cleaning pure bristle brushs - 7.20
auto finesse mint rim wax with free mircofibre/app pad - 21.49
EZ detail wheel cleaning brush -12.90
Nilfisk e120.1-8 x-tra pressure waher and home washer kit + chassi/auto nozzles
- 168
auto finesse avalanche snow foam - 24.99
auto finesse Pro Clay Bar & Lube Kit 23.33
auto finesse Iron Out Cleaner 500ml 10.83
Auto Finesse Citrus Power Grime Remover 500ml Bottle 5.83
Deltalyo Heavy Duty Storage Kit Bag buy one get one free - 14.16


----------



## chrisgreen

Not what I bought today, bit what I bought this past Sunday at the Dodo Juice training day (first chance I've had to photograph it):

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

Also purchased were a pair of Supernatural finger applicator mitts.

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## bigup

just ordered some AS Blast bubblegum flavour


----------



## barneyrubble

Just received my VP Citrus pre wash, AF Iron out and PB Blackhole.

Should be a fun saturday morning.


----------



## Bartl

As highstyle, as g101 and a ez Daytona detailing brush


----------



## Charley Farley

From i4D this beauty.










A quick wipe on the edge of the wife's Yaris Verso wing mirror, and I mean quick. This was after it was valeted by a specialist when the garage made it filthy dirty inside.

Nearest the door not done, the other just with a cloth, quick rub and buff off. Under ten seconds.










And it all started from being sent a free trial of the product. I've converted many since then:thumb:


----------



## Tank.

My latest haul


----------



## Jordi17

10 microfibres
I4d über drying towel
Finish kare QD


----------



## tarbyonline

Jordi17 said:


> 10 microfibres
> I4d über drying towel
> Finish kare QD


where the eurow mfs from?


----------



## Mixman

An almost new pot of AF Illusion


----------



## Dirty rag

Few items to on shelf. Getting my stuff for the first detail 

105&205 
Hex pads
Mf pads


----------



## Natalie

Some Angelwax H2GO rain repellant.


----------



## Guest

SM Arnold MF Wash Mitt
Gtechniq C2V3


----------



## Jordi17

tarbyonline said:


> where the eurow mfs from?


Cleanyourcar :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

Been an expensive few days (sorry, forgot to do pics of most of this so will come back and edit the post in the next day or so when I've snapped everything):

*From Elite Car Care*
2 x new 20L buckets (got fed up with my BAL Mixing Buckets almost folding up when full of liquid, plus my Car Chem grit guards fit these new ones really well)
3x ValetPRO Chemical Resistant Spray Bottle Heads (which I have fitted to three 70p spray bottles from Wilkinson, which I bought for 35p each at the end of last year)

Red, Green and Light Blue Elite HEXSHINE machine pads

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

*From Tesco*
12x bottles of Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

*From Asda*
4x Soft Wheel Face Brushes
2x Fine Detail Brushes

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

4x Glass Cloths

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Ns1980

Ordered a Sidekick dryer (+ 2 PB/Über drying towels) from Polished Bliss, plus a new Scholl SOFTouch Waffle Pad to try out.


----------



## technofan

Expecting a snow foam bottle today. Plus a DAS6 DA polisher, pads, a bottle of P1 polish, an applicator foam pad and a cloth!:devil:

Have recently bought lots of sprays, cloths and a pressure washer too!! This is a 'new me', a sparkly car person. :lol:

Hot of the press this morning >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> some C2v3:devil:


----------



## Natalie

My Waxybox arrived yesterday  Quite handy as a lot of our stuff has been packed away because we've got to demolish the kitchen over the weekend.


----------



## Naddy37

Natalie said:


> My Waxybox arrived yesterday


Ooo, what was in it?....


----------



## Mixman

Another AF product to my arsenal! Got a sample of Rejuvenate and loved it so happy as Larry when one came up in the personal sales


----------



## Natalie

neilos said:


> Ooo, what was in it?....


Ooh that's asking . Shampoo, plastic sealant, quick detailer erm I'll have to have a look when I'm at home


----------



## nichol4s

Flex 3401 and the lake country backing plate got the bag too :argie:


----------



## Jordi17

Halfords 3 for 2


----------



## steve from wath

nichol4s said:


> Flex 3401 and the lake country backing plate got the bag too :argie:


welcome to the flex- a- hooligans

luverly machines


----------



## nichol4s

steve from wath said:


> welcome to the flex- a- hooligans
> 
> luverly machines


I hope so :lol: looks great either way


----------



## Burg194

Bought 3 x 1 litre garden spray bottles from asda for 68 pence each, Bargain


----------



## PugIain

My most recent purchase is a bottle of Muc off detailing spray.


----------



## valleysmale

megs. goldclass shampoo
megs clay kit & quick detailer
megs polish
megs carnuba wax 
megs a.p.c
DAS 6 & megs pads


----------



## Natalie

neilos said:


> Ooo, what was in it?....


GTechniq C2V3, Britemax CleanMax shampoo, Dr Beasleys plastic sealant, Deeper Detail QD, Hubikote light polish, wax sample, applicators x2, mf, ride with pride sticker & the need for bead air freshener :thumb:


----------



## tarbyonline

Natalie said:


> Ooh that's asking . Shampoo, plastic sealant, quick detailer erm I'll have to have a look when I'm at home


Considering giving this a go. Would be cheaper than buying random stuff like at present lol


----------



## Natalie

tarbyonline said:


> Considering giving this a go. Would be cheaper than buying random stuff like at present lol


It's well worth it if you like trying out different stuff, you can do it payg or buy different subscriptions (3,6 or 12 months I think). I've just been buying them on a month by month basis but I've bought one every month since I started so I really should just buy a subscription :lol:


----------



## Tank.

Yesterday bought 
500ml gtechniq I1
3x eurow shag pile dbl density towels
4" lake country pink (previously green) polishing pad

Mainly specifically for detailing a friends A5 this weekend


----------



## 123HJMS

AS Duet Shampoo, CarPro TRIX, Bilberry and some FK1000P


----------



## alan1971

today i had a german applicator delivered from ebay.


----------



## carl robson

This week detailing brushes electronic fuzz remover leather cleanse leather cream applicator pads x6 extreme glaze poor boys wheel sealant


----------



## Greboth

Taking advantage of PB's 10% off ordered
6 150mm 3M Pads (2 of each)
6 80mm 3M Pads (2 of each)
125mm Flexipads backing plate
75mm Flexipads backing plate


----------



## percymon

Yesterday..

Monza synthetic wool wash mitt
Simoniz tyre gel
Halfords noodle wheel 'brush'
Scholl S30+ polish
Scholl polishing and finishing pads
3M masking tape
Clay bar
Snow foam lance
5litres on neutral wild cherry snow foam
1litre Autosmart Tardis


----------



## Bartl

Megs carpet brush. It's brilliant


----------



## huvo

Flex XC3401 polisher, Lake Country backing plates and a Flex bag. all purchased from Polished Bliss with 10% discount. Thanks very much PB, one very happy customer :thumb:


----------



## Millzer

AF Total and a Pinup Air Freshener - 
My interior isnt going to know what hit it!


----------



## Millzer

AF Total and a Pinup Air Freshener - 
My interior isnt going to know what hit it!


----------



## farley2708

these 3 arrived this morning from Rollo................along with my box of black mamba gloves


----------



## JOHN-MAC

just bought a dodo juice sheep skin mitt & auto finesse iron out. + megs scratch remover for my wee cousins car for the machine polisher


----------



## Smithey1981

Megs ultimate compound
Megs quik interior detailer
Mer high shine shampoo
Ag fast glass
Ag glass polish
Ag odour eliminator
Ag interior shampoo 
Ab snow foam lance
Magifoam 
As actimousse
Ab citrus pearl
Vikan wheel brush
Gtechniq c2v3

And other bits I've forgotten about lol


----------



## Smithey1981

Megs ultimate compound
Megs quik interior detailer
Mer high shine shampoo
Ag fast glass
Ag glass polish
Ag odour eliminator
Ag interior shampoo 
Ab snow foam lance
Magifoam 
As actimousse
Ab citrus pearl
Vikan wheel brush
Gtechniq c2v3

And other bits I've forgotten about lol


----------



## tarbyonline

Received yesterday:

Karcher quick release lance with 7.5m hose and quick release adapter kit from Amazon


Silverline Wheel Brush (Quality better than I expected)

Currently in the process of ordering some stuff from CYC


----------



## chrisgreen

Just bought four bottles of CarPlan Demon Rapid Dirt Shifter, and a couple of glass cleaning cloths.


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## DJ X-Ray

AG Fast Glass
AG Interior Shampoo
Zymol Auto Wash
VAG Screenclear


----------



## rossmuir1978

Aerospace 303
Autofinesse wax
Iron x
Stripper scent - again !!


----------



## Greboth

72 Eurow microfibre towels from Costco, should last me for a little while


----------



## chrisgreen

Dodo Juice Lime Prime and a panel pot of Orange Crush

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Brooklands

3 x Microfibre Interior Glass Cloth - Silverline

3 x Microfibre Interior Glass Cloth 340 x 340mm 250283: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

and for cleaning the 9-3 vert's roof,

Nail Brush Wooden: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

I found a couple of gift cards in my wallet with very little left on them from Chrimbo.........so the challenge was on to find something.......:thumb:


----------



## tarbyonline

Natalie said:


> It's well worth it if you like trying out different stuff, you can do it payg or buy different subscriptions (3,6 or 12 months I think). I've just been buying them on a month by month basis but I've bought one every month since I started so I really should just buy a subscription :lol:


Thanks. Ordered the May one an will probably buy myself a subscription for my Birthday. Kind of like the idea getting presents from the postman containing mystery car care products each month! The applicators and mfs on the waxy shop site look a bit of a bargain!

Received 15 canyon chs-3an triggers today for less than £15 . Also ordered some 3m masking tape of eBay - not the blue stuff as want to see if its worth paying the premium.


----------



## danwel

Do you know what is in them before you order or is it just luck of the draw?


----------



## tarbyonline

danwel said:


> Do you know what is in them before you order or is it just luck of the draw?


No, its different every month but looking through the previous boxes I would have been happy with any of them for the money. AFAIK everyone gets the same each month with the occasional product substituted if supply runs out. They have a sampler box on the site ATM for £10 which is a cut down version of the April box.

Its kind of like a detailing secret Santa!


----------



## chrisgreen

tarbyonline said:


> Also ordered some 3m masking tape of eBay - not the blue stuff as want to see if its worth paying the premium.


Do please keep us posted on this - will be good to know if there's a reliable cheaper alternative to the blue automotive stuff.


----------



## tarbyonline

chrisgreen said:


> Do please keep us posted on this - will be good to know if there's a reliable cheaper alternative to the blue automotive stuff.


Will do. 3m say its suitable for automotive work so looking good. The blue stuff has got so expensive now with increased postage its not funny. Worst of it is I live 15 mins away from the factory! I have a roll of blue here as well so can do a side by side comparison.


----------



## rbj*rbj

Burg194 said:


> Bought 3 x 1 litre garden spray bottles from asda for 68 pence each, Bargain


I picked one of these up today.

And yesterday a £3 'Hozelock' one from a local garden centre


----------



## tarbyonline

rbj*rbj said:


> I picked one of these up today.
> 
> And yesterday a £3 'Hozelock' one from a local garden centre


I found the triggers really cheap and not very consistent - look the same as the ones on the 2 for £1 bottles poundland used to do. Looking on asdas website this looks interesting. Handy for getting underneath the car me thinks. Some of their hose accessories look good quality, might venture in there tomorrow for a closer look!


----------



## Bulkhead

Just received my box of goodies from Shinearama. Dodo SNH, Supernatural clay, mint merkin glass cloth, 3" DA backing plate, 3 x LC 4" pads, 3 rolls of 3M tape (you wouldn't believe how expensive that is over here) and G-techniq G1 kit. Even with shipping costs, this lot was around half the price it would have been if I'd bought it here. The G1 alone is $50 - around 33 quid over here.


----------



## chrisgreen

tarbyonline said:


> I found the triggers really cheap and not very consistent - look the same as the ones on the 2 for £1 bottles poundland used to do. Looking on asdas website this looks interesting. Handy for getting underneath the car me thinks. Some of their hose accessories look good quality, might venture in there tomorrow for a closer look!


I've had similar spray bottle issues with the bottles from Wilkinson - great bottles but the triggers are cheap and leak almost immediately on use. Wasn't using them for anything particularly aggressive either. I bought a dozen of the Wilko ones at the end of last year in their half price clearance sale - dumped the triggers and used the bottles with some foaming spray heads I bought of a guy in the personal sales section, and some chemical resistant Canyon triggers I bought from Elite Car Care.

As for the Asda hose accessories, yes they are very robust - I bought one of their jet spray guns last week, very solid and well made.

Chris


----------



## taylor8

Iron Cleanse,Tar Cleanse,Speed Seal & Cotton Candy Snow Foam all from Orchard-Autocare:thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

Just arrived from a seller on eBay, a rather robust tyre applicator. Thought I'd get one and give it a try, see if it's any easier (and less messy) than my Meg's tyre applicator:

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Short1e

Just had this turn up from Autos Gleaming

Cone and pad kit £19.99 :thumb:



Contacted him through Facebook

Link is here (if anyone is interested): https://www.facebook.com/mathew.autosgleaming?fref=ts


----------



## TJenkos

Assuming the cone is for the exhaust?


----------



## Short1e

TJenkos said:


> Assuming the cone is for the exhaust?


I hope so :lol:


----------



## Clyde

my brinkman dual xenon light turned up yesterday


----------



## atrose81

Just ordered a new drying towel, a sample of Dodo Juice Light Fantastic, Iron-X 1ltr Eco Pack and a couple of 1ltr bottles and spray heads from DetailedClean.


----------



## Smithey1981

Some goodies turned up today 

Flyby30 kit
2 rayon pads 
Ceriglass 
More c2v3  tempted to just buy 1l of it now 
2 waffle pads 
3 snow foam samples


----------



## Porkypig

Bilt Hamber Cleanse Polish today....:thumb:


----------



## ian68

Was given this by a neighbour. Bonus


----------



## tarbyonline

chrisgreen said:


> Just arrived from a seller on eBay, a rather robust tyre applicator. Thought I'd get one and give it a try, see if it's any easier (and less messy) than my Meg's tyre applicator:
> 
> Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Was looking at these myself but waiting for one at the right price. Very similar to my tire brush. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## O`Neil

Gtechniq - including P1, C6, Gwash and some more C2v3 :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

Popped down to Halfrauds to take advantage of their 3for2 offerings.

Going to give the new Mer Auto Shine range a try.










Then popped down to Tesco to try and find some cheap Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels but they didn't have any so purchased this.










Should be handy.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flakey

Porkypig said:


> Bilt Hamber Cleanse Polish today....:thumb:


I'd be very eager to read a review of that.


----------



## Dirty rag

50 microfiber cloths an oranage hex pad


----------



## Drewie

EP801 from cleanyourcar  along with a couple waxing pads and a couple backing plates. (Obviously not my only pads, rotary would be pretty useless with only those lol)









It feels like I'm ordering stuff from cyc every week ATM haha


----------



## Makalu

AF Oblitarate
Car Pro Iron X Snow Soap
AF Iron Out
2 wheel woolies
Werkstat Acrylic Prime
303 Aerospace Protectant


----------



## Flakey

Built Hamber Auto Balm
Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish


----------



## chrisgreen

Popped in to Elite Car Care on the way home from work to pick up a few bits - some more HEXSHINE machine pads, some lids for my new buckets and a 10-pack of Eurow shag pile buffing cloths:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

The lids are for these buckets, which I bought from Eiite last week (stickers are from a seller on eBay):

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Clyde

Green hex logic pad and new drying towel


----------



## s29nta

Kent microfibres Kent drying towel and AG bodywork shampoo, on 3 for 2 at B&Q.:thumb:


----------



## tarbyonline

chrisgreen said:


> Do please keep us posted on this - will be good to know if there's a reliable cheaper alternative to the blue automotive stuff.


Quick (and not at all scientific) side by side on my laptop (bit late for the car and I'm working until Tuesday). The 3434 automotive and 2120 (previously know as 2214) where placed on the lid of my laptop and rubbed down firm about 2 hours ago. Have just removed them and observed that they both removed cleanly and appeared to have similar tack levels. The 3434 of course has the advantage of being water resistant but tbh that doesn't really bother me. Waiting on some 3m 2836 turning up - I believe this is the stuff 3m sell for 93p a roll here (again not water resistant). Shipping is of course extra but if you go here you will get the current discount code (Currently 10% off )

Anyone tried this unipart masking tape?


----------



## chrisgreen

Not used it, but I do know that Unipart UBM625 body shop masking tape hasn't been available for donkeys years (know of it from my Rover-owning days), so this stock being flogged on eBay is almost certainly prehistorically old stock, so wouldn't trust it on paintwork.


----------



## chrisgreen

Had a couple of bits arrive today.

First, from the nice people in China - some more cheapo wax applicators:

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

And from i4Detailing (via eBay), a new 5inch backing plate for my DAS6:

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## joshuahornby

chrisgreen said:


> Had a couple of bits arrive today.
> 
> First, from the nice people in China - some more cheapo wax applicators:
> 
> Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr
> 
> And from i4Detailing (via eBay), a new 5inch backing plate for my DAS6:
> 
> Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Where did you get the wax applicators from mate?


----------



## chrisgreen

joshuahornby said:


> Where did you get the wax applicators from mate?


The seller I bought those particular ones from (eBay item 370795482039) must now be out of stock, as he's raised the price from 99p+postage to £50.49+postage.

However, I have previously bought them from different eBay sellers (I always just hit the guy with the lowest price at the time), and the last chap I bought from is selling them for £1.24 inc postage (eBay item 400480819383).


----------



## m33porsche

*Bailed from Z*

After about 4 years of devotion to the Z I have converted to the Wolf

Just got nano bathe, body wrap and reparation QD - heaven a lovely new chemical to learn.

Have to say the gloss is noticeably better than Z

m33


----------



## m33porsche

*And Another*

After 76 years using Sonos Spot pads I've ditched them. Noticed the supply I was getting from CYC was changed. The velco pad didn't cover the entire diameter of the pad and hence when applying any kind of pressure the sponge overlap edge just deteriorated and flaked away. Really poor quality

Now switched to Lake Country Spot Pads - much better

m33


----------



## dellwood33

A quick trip to Juicy Detailing resulted in a new Deltalyo bag, some V36 polish, collinite Wax & some Iron X snow soap. :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

Boring haul this morning, some blue 3M tape from Polished Bliss, and some polishing sponges from China, via eBay:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

Very disappointed with the sponges - very poor quality, much worse than the last lot of the same type I bought from the same eBay seller. I had been expecting these:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

Instead what turned up were far softer, a little smaller, all mishapen and generally of very poor quality. The ones pictured directly above are actually really good. I'll use the new batch for applying mucky dressings only, not fit for anything else 

On the plus side, only £5.50 lost on them.


----------



## MarkH Renualt

das 6 pro
chemical guys hex pad orange white and black
chemical guys v36 and v38
3 foam applicators 

 ssshhhhhhh


----------



## chrisgreen

MarkH Renualt said:


> das 6 pro
> chemical guys hex pad orange white and black
> chemical guys v36 and v38
> 3 foam applicators
> 
> ssshhhhhhh


Welcome new poster!


----------



## Brooklands

Mothers California Gold quick detailer.


----------



## Chrissyronald

Got wolfgang fuzion and I love DW wax!


----------



## chrisgreen

Chrissyronald said:


> Got wolfgang fuzion and I love DW wax!


You've only just got a "I love DW" wax - they were made and sold months ago?

What happened?


----------



## Chrissyronald

Got it from sales thread mate :thumb:


----------



## Shariain

Just ordered some of these.










http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00864OWHO


----------



## Wheelzntoys

250ml Bouncers 22, pot#6


----------



## dellwood33

ASDA delivered my Demon Shine & Foam :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1

Just received my Bilt Hamber 5ltr snow foam, ferrosol, auto balm and 3 30mm hand pumps for my 5 ltr containers, it doesn't take long to get through cash like this, does it?? :lol:wham £50 smakers gawn!!


----------



## Bartl

Mags detailing clay and as wax.


----------



## Bartl

And 3 detailing brushes.


----------



## mike41

Autobrite blue magifoam, engine protectant, project 32 and very cherry wheel cleaner.


----------



## Clyde

New megs lambs wool mitt


----------



## chrisgreen

Popped in to Elite Car Care today as I was in the neighbourhood and picked up a few bits.

First - an extra bucket and lid (I now have three of these, very impressed with them - super sturdy):

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

Also got a bottle of IPA and this excellent soft bristle long handle brush for doing the lower sills of the car, plus a new brake dust brush for the next time I have the alloys off for a scrub, usually before they get swapped for the winter tyres and rims (Trashed my last one - from Halfords - on the last scrub): 

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## furby-123

within the last week iv been getting stocked up and kind of went a bit crazy,
first of all a visit from my autosmart rep, brisk, tango, g101, tardis, evo3, highstyle. finish, platnium and a few other bits,
then got a new snowfoam gun, 5ltrs of cotton candy, few mothers detailing brushes, applicators, iron cleanse, supernatural hybrid, and yet more accessories,


----------



## dellwood33

Getting ready to start up the DAS-6 :thumb:


----------



## londonsean69

I've not been on here in quite a while, as I sold the car and didn't bother replacing it.

The girlfriends Civic has developed a whine from the back, so it's time for new rear wheel bearings. At the same time, will be fitting new discs and pads all round.

Given I will have great access witht he hubs and discs off, and it's nicer to work in a clean area, I have decided to do under the arches properly, and give the wheels a proper front and back clean as they will be off.

To this end, I have order a bunch of stuff from i4detailing;

Snowfoam lance and snowfoam
Bilberry
Dragons Breath
Poorboys Black Hole (not for under the arches  )
Various brushes, bottles and cloths
Clay bar
I still have a load of other bits and bobs (mostly AG) which I am trying to run down, I don't want to end up with 40 products that I barely use. 
The products chosen won't duplicate anything I already have (other than already having a polish/filler in SRP)

Saturday delivery, and a DW discount - get in


----------



## B0DSKI

Rupes LHR15ES Bigfoot kit


----------



## FAHD H

5 ltr of G101
5 ltr of Tango
2 hand pumps for the bottle 
2 Spray Bottles
Waffle Micro fiber Towel

My Autosmart Rep will be getting to know me well

All paid cash so the wife dont find out


----------



## KeithOPC

Got myself some Bilt Hammer goods

Surfex HD
Auto clay bar
Finis wax
Auto balm
Foam applicator pads


----------



## Dazz

New detailing brush curtesy of consumables supplier at work FOC 










The tic tac box is the big box and its about 4inch long so some good reach for my wheel spokes and its very soft!!

EDIT: Oh and I will be sorting a cover for the exposed thread on rear of brush or just might cut it down!


----------



## Brooklands

Got one of these earlier this week -not sure if it is any better than the Gliptone one I got of Ebay - certainly bigger!

Kent Q6900 40 x 40cm Microfibre Glass Cloth: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## cooter k

Another few bits to add to my collection


----------



## Puntoboy

Purchased this earlier 

http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=5068


----------



## chrisgreen

cooter k said:


> Another few bits to add to my collection


Those ValetPro brushes are excellent - I use them as well. Not tried AB's wheel cleaner - looks Bilberry-like?

Chris


----------



## Ns1980

Ordered this from Waxybox at the weekend - arrived today:


----------



## Stezz

Not a lot, as I'm using up all the stuff I haven't used recently but I have run out of these:
Auto Finesse - Revive
Auto Finesse - Imperial Wheel Cleaner
Auto Finesse - Crystal Glass Cleaner
Auto Finesse - Lather Shampoo
CarPro - TRIX Iron and Tar Remover (1ltr)
Meguiars Lambswool Wash Mitt
Eurow - Microfibre Car Duster
Collinite 476S - Super Doublecoat Auto Wax


----------



## dellwood33

Popped in to Juicy Detailing & got a few things:-
Car Pro Eraser
Chemical Guys Pad Conditioner
Valet Pro Citrus Bling
Green 4" Hex Logic Pad
2 x 5.5" Green Hex logic pads
1 x White 5.5" Hex logic pad :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

Popped into Tesco and Asda on the way home, picked up another 6 bottles of Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels, and 5 of these glass cleaning cloths:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny_B

Bought a nilfisk c110.2 .. can anyone recommend me a fitment for snow foam lance for it?


----------



## chrisgreen

Johnny_B said:


> Bought a nilfisk c110.2 .. can anyone recommend me a fitment for snow foam lance for it?


Get the AutoBrite HD Foam Lance that's in the group buy.


----------



## Johnny_B

chrisgreen said:


> Get the AutoBrite HD Foam Lance that's in the group buy.


I am looking to get that one .. but what fitment do I get .. the nilfisk boynet or quick release? .. im quite stupid when it comes to fitments and things lol


----------



## chrisgreen

Johnny_B said:


> I am looking to get that one .. but what fitment do I get .. the nilfisk boynet or quick release? .. im quite stupid when it comes to fitments and things lol


It comes with whatever fitment you want - just tell them what pressure washer it is for when you order it and they will fit the appropriate connector.


----------



## Johnny_B

thanks chrisgreen


----------



## iPlod999

I got the snow foam deal delivered today. 

Nilfisk fitment. 

It works a treat. 

Done my mates car. Photos at home will do a write up tomorrow.


----------



## bazz

got 2 bottles of rain x weather beater from asda for £1 each


----------



## Keith_sir

CG redberry wheel cleaner
CG clay bars
CG 3X wax

Hopefully weather holds up tonight!


----------



## danwel

Johnny_B said:


> I am looking to get that one .. but what fitment do I get .. the nilfisk boynet or quick release? .. im quite stupid when it comes to fitments and things lol


It's the Kew/Alto one


----------



## Puntoboy

Just had this little thing turn up 


My new Karcher wet/dry vac! by Puntoboy, on Flickr


----------



## nichol4s

Puntoboy said:


> Just had this little thing turn up
> 
> 
> My new Karcher wet/dry vac! by Puntoboy, on Flickr


I have this great machine if you ask me :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

Can't argue with that, especially for the price!


----------



## rbj*rbj

Picked up a plasterers bucket for a 5er from Wickes!


----------



## AndyA4TDI

8 bottles of Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels for £1.73 each from Tesco.


----------



## ashton1

Still new to the detailing world so nothing to fancy, Poorboys wheel sealant and Bilberry wheel cleaner. Have ordered a grit guard from amazon on the 9th May, after numerous complaints it was finally dispatched today. Jokers


----------



## Gazlor88

3 x Kent extra large drying towels. 3 for 2 offer


----------



## tarbyonline

chrisgreen said:


> Popped in to Elite Car Care today as I was in the neighbourhood and picked up a few bits.
> 
> First - an extra bucket and lid (I now have three of these, very impressed with them - super sturdy):


Wish I could justify the shipping on these! Really look the part. As an alternative I have purchased a B&Q plastering bucket to supplement my current lineup till I get some cash


----------



## RobS101

Das6 pro, few lake country ccs pads, some scholl concepts s17+ and s40, some fresh clay and some masking tape. Busy weekend for me I think


----------



## Puntoboy

Just had these delivered 


IronX and ValetPro brushes. by Puntoboy, on Flickr

Looking forward to trying out the IronX.


----------



## adders

Got 4 Wonder Wheels Hot Rims for £5.19 from my local Halfrauds on price match with 3 for 2 as well!! Manager was not a happy bunny!!


----------



## JMorty

Customers...commenting on the smell of Tardis so trying some ValetPro citrus tar and glue. Weird to move away from Tardis but let's see


----------



## Short1e

JMDetailing said:


> Customers...commenting on the smell of Tardis so trying some ValetPro citrus tar and glue. Weird to move away from Tardis but let's see


I wasn't keen on it tbh. Didn't seem to work as well


----------



## bmw72

Vikan Long arch brush and a 8lt compression sprayer


----------



## djgregory

Tardis
Valetpro brushes
Tyre gel and applicator pad
Chemical head with spray bottles
Huge drying towel

And a few other bits n bobs


----------



## NickH67

Some Gtechniq i1 fabric protector and 500ml of C2v3.


----------



## Puntoboy

My first trip to AutoSmart 



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SystemClenz

Puntoboy said:


> My first trip to AutoSmart
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


2 unbeatable products there mate (IMO) :thumb:


----------



## dave955

Just bought 5litres of AB very cherry wheel cleaner and 5 litres of AB just the tonic , also banana , cherry and new car AB scents


----------



## Puntoboy

SystemClenz said:


> 2 unbeatable products there mate (IMO) :thumb:


Yeah. I've used Tardis before but only bought it in small quantities off eBay. Heard nothing but good things about G101.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisgreen

Both G101 and Tardis are fantastic products. I now use a lot of Autosmart product (including those), and swear by all of it:

Also have a look at:
Smartwheels
Glass Clear
Stardust
Ultramousse
Autosmart WAX
Duet

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Puntoboy

I was tempted to pick up some WAX but I was late getting there any they were just locking up. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

ag glass polis (new formula) , ag bumper & trim gel , ag tar remover ... 3 for 2 at halfords thanks to the lovely mrs


----------



## s29nta

Got myself a Stanley mobile tool chest to keep all my kit in:thumb:


----------



## rojer386

Today's purchase from I4D. The shampoo is for the father in law.


----------



## Bartl

Megs slide lock detailing brush


----------



## dellwood33

Ordered a DAS6-Pro from CYC :thumb:


----------



## Wheelzntoys

1100 gm MF towels x2
5.5" rupes white pad


----------



## Goodylax

Zymol wax sample package and AF citrus grime remover 1L, w aroma air freshener


----------



## sprocketser

Puntoboy said:


> My first trip to AutoSmart
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


Lucky man , can t get these here .


----------



## sprocketser

rojer386 said:


> Today's purchase from I4D. The shampoo is for the father in law.


Nice order mate !


----------



## Johnny_B

Bought this and ordered a Autobrite foam lance with magifoam


----------



## sprocketser

Pressure washer mate ! Will need one one day .


----------



## Johnny_B

sprocketser said:


> Pressure washer mate ! Will need one one day .


got mine in argos for 54 quid


----------



## neilb62

Poorboys waffle weave towel and natural look trim dressing....


----------



## BandyQuill

finaly picked up the courage to buy some AG HD Wax... wish i'd have done it sooner!!! its a joy


----------



## M20fes

trip to Halfords today and come back with:

2 x 1L Halfords Advance Apple Screenwash
500ml Rain-X Windscreen Wash Additive
5L AG Pressure Washer Cleaner
4L Castrol Edge 5W 40 Oil

Total come to £69.95, with my trade card got it down to £58.75, saving £11.20, so cant be bad considering


----------



## Puntoboy

Just purchased some Auto Finesse Temptation Wax, Crystal Glass Cleaner and some 303 Aerospace protectant from prestigepolish.co.uk

My first AF purchase


----------



## Blackroc

Bouncers 22....


----------



## paul mersea

CYC order EP801 Rotary and pad kit.
1 Litre bottle Menzerna PF2500.
Vikan wheel brush
FK pink wax
3m clay bar.


----------



## chrisgreen

Popped into Asda in Farnborough on the way home (needed a new tax disc holder as I'm having a new windscreen fitted tomorrow).

While I was there, picked up four 1L bottles of Demon Shine (spray on) for £2 each.


----------



## Ns1980

Small order with Waxamomo today - APC, spray bottles, microfibre, wash mitt, another scratch shield (for wheel bucket). Free delivery - happy days!


----------



## flatlinerz

BandyQuill said:


> finaly picked up the courage to buy some AG HD Wax... wish i'd have done it sooner!!! its a joy


might have to try this


----------



## Goodylax

Ordered a three month subscription to Waxybox, and just got my Raceglaze wax samples in the mail yesterday!


----------



## Rayner

1st waxybox and some other bits including carpro mitt and BH Finis wax from Detailed clean. Hopefully delivery on Saturday.


----------



## Natalie

A couple of detailing brushes, 2 small sponge applicators & 2 small tyre applicator sponges + a Waxybox bucket sticker all for the princely sum of £5


----------



## Short1e

Natalie said:


> A couple of detailing brushes, 2 small sponge applicators & 2 small tyre applicator sponges + a Waxybox bucket sticker all for the princely sum of £5


Can't beat the Waxybox accessories they sell :thumb:


----------



## Shariain

1st order of waxybox and might sign up for more once I get this one.


----------



## dellwood33

Clay & Lube from Waxybox and my DAS6-Pro arrived from Clean Your Car - excellent service from both companies :thumb:


----------



## turbom

Got a 500ml bottle of rain x from asda today and ordered 2 3m clay bars from e bay from china.
And on monday subscribied to waxybox plus brought some tyre foam gel applicator pads and some polishing pads and a detail brush and 2 smellys and a sticker from waxybox all for £11 posted and a partridge in a pear tree!!!!!!!


----------



## Bevvo

It was a close call but I managed to get the last Of May's Waxyboxes. Roll on delivery day!


----------



## SystemClenz

Bevvo said:


> It was a close call but I managed to get the last Of May's Waxyboxes. Roll on delivery day!


Hi Julie Mitchell :thumb:


----------



## Bevvo

SystemClenz said:


> Hi Julie Mitchell :thumb:


Haha, that's what I thought! Well I bought after there was supposedly just 1 left, my order was accepted and they confirmed on FB that it had been received.

I guess I will find out in a few days time. I'm definitely not a Julie though, not even at the weekend.


----------



## SystemClenz

Bevvo said:


> Haha, that's what I thought! Well I bought after there was supposedly just 1 left, my order was accepted and they confirmed on FB that it had been received.
> 
> I guess I will find out in a few days time. I'm definitely not a Julie though, not even at the weekend.


:lol:


----------



## joshuahornby

SystemClenz said:


> Hi Julie Mitchell :thumb:


Haha very good!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Got one for £3 @ Asda today :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

Bristle Hound said:


> Got one for £3 @ Asda today :thumb:


It's good stuff - I've been using this for a while (and stocked up on the cheap stock at Asda).

Requires careful buffing with a very dry cloth after application though otherwise it smears quite badly. Nonetheless, very effective at repelling rain.


----------



## Gazlor88

£1 asda alloy wheel brush marked down from £2.50  bargain


----------



## Johnny_B

Got this beauty today


----------



## beko1987

Treat myself today to:

BH Medium Clay
1ltr of BTBM
500ML AG Bodywork Shampoo
Farcela Detox Shampoo
IronX

Tempted by some Gummi Pfledge, but think my wallets taken enough of a hammering today (with everything else I've paid)


----------



## dailly92

Budget is tight this month so ive been bargain hunting.

Today i got 2 bars of 3M chinese clay £2.90 each. Didnt really need it but it was cheap 

2 "Megs style" wheel brushes £2.60 each ( My old ones are ruined after cleaning a car which had had a burst CV boot :wall

2 Meguiars Stickers 

But my Waxybox should be here today :detailer:


----------



## Goodylax

Just haggled a new CG Celeste Dettaglia paste wax off EBay!


----------



## Puntoboy

I've just been to Halfords and picked up another 3 bottles of Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels for £3.46. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PugIain

Tesco value furniture polish for the dashboard.


----------



## Luke_Coupe

In the last week my list is:

Meguiars slide lock brush
Celeste dettaglio
5ltr autosmart g101
Dodo juice detailing spray 500ml
Dodo juice supernatural wash mitt ( latest version )
Dodo juice sticker 
Flexipads 3" backing plate
3" black polishing pad
3" 3m ultrafina blue pad
Odor rescue deodoriser kit
Carpro eraser 500ml
Carpro ironx 500ml
Carpro ironx 1ltr Eco refill pack
Poorboys black hole
4x bottles of wonder wheels hot wheels. 

Damn this detailing game is addictive & expensive.


----------



## Bartl

Autosmart 5ltr tardis
Autosmart 5ltr highstyle 
Autosmart lambswool wash mitt


----------



## Hercs74

From my local Autosmart Rep.....

5 litre G101
5 litre Tardis
1 litre BioBrisk
1 Wool wash mitt


----------



## torkertony

All from Shinerarama...

Dodo Juice Born Slippy (ready to use)
Dodo Juice Lime Prime (250ml)
Supernatural Hybrid (100ml)

Bilt-Hamber Soft Clay
Valet Pro Empty Bottle
Megs Spray Head

Stuff on its way and hopefully here for the weekend:

Iron X
CarPro Hydro2
Sonus ****pit Detailer

If the weather stays fine, I'll be detailing my girlfriends Audi on Sunday


----------



## Shariain

Heading down to Angel wax HQ tomorrow to get some much needed supplies in. 

So far on my list

Absolution
Elixir 
QED X2
Revelation X2
Revenge X2
Shampoo


----------



## Natalie

As well as the waxybox these arrived from waxyshop


----------



## CleanCar99

DDJ Purple Haze xoxo


----------



## Kenny Powers

Received a little package direct from 3M today.

3 x (25mm x 50m) 3434 Detailer's Tape

1 x (19mm x 50m) "

1 x (50mm x 50m) "


All delivered to Dublin for the princely sum of Stg£13.97 (€16.30)

You wouldn't even get the three rolls of 25mm for that over here!


----------



## Luke_Coupe

Luke_Coupe said:


> In the last week my list is:
> 
> Meguiars slide lock brush
> Celeste dettaglio
> 5ltr autosmart g101
> Dodo juice detailing spray 500ml
> Dodo juice supernatural wash mitt ( latest version )
> Dodo juice sticker
> Flexipads 3" backing plate
> 3" black polishing pad
> 3" 3m ultrafina blue pad
> Odor rescue deodoriser kit
> Carpro eraser 500ml
> Carpro ironx 500ml
> Carpro ironx 1ltr Eco refill pack
> Poorboys black hole
> 4x bottles of wonder wheels hot wheels.
> 
> Damn this detailing game is addictive & expensive.


Ok I've got more to add after late night shopping last night, I might have to ban myself from here soon lol.

Chemical guys white 5.5" hex logic pad
Chemical guys white 4" hex logic pad
Chemical guys black 5.5" hex logic pad
Chemical guys black 4" hex logic pad
Chemical guys 125mm backing plate
Chemical guys mr pink
Chemical guys windscreen sticker
Chemical guys chrome window sticker

303 aerospace 473ml
Finishkare 1000p 412g with free microfiber cloth & applicator pad
Meguiars 105/205 ultra finishing cut & polish 237ml with 2 cloths & 2 applicator pads
Dodo juice cleary menthol glass cleaner 500ml
Dodo juice mint merkin waffle weave

Sonax Extreme brilliant shine detailer 750ml
Carpro Cquartz wool wash mitt


----------



## sprocketser

Luke_Coupe said:


> Ok I've got more to add after late night shopping last night, I might have to ban myself from here soon lol.
> 
> Chemical guys white 5.5" hex logic pad
> Chemical guys white 4" hex logic pad
> Chemical guys black 5.5" hex logic pad
> Chemical guys black 4" hex logic pad
> Chemical guys 125mm backing plate
> Chemical guys mr pink
> Chemical guys windscreen sticker
> Chemical guys chrome window sticker
> 
> 303 aerospace 473ml
> Finishkare 1000p 412g with free microfiber cloth & applicator pad
> Meguiars 105/205 ultra finishing cut & polish 237ml with 2 cloths & 2 applicator pads
> Dodo juice cleary menthol glass cleaner 500ml
> Dodo juice mint merkin waffle weave
> 
> Sonax Extreme brilliant shine detailer 750ml
> Carpro Cquartz wool wash mitt


Lol , I hear you on the ban yourself !

Nice order in there buddy !


----------



## Luke_Coupe

sprocketser said:


> Lol , I hear you on the ban yourself !
> 
> Nice order in there buddy !


Thanks buddy!

Only came on here for advice, then I got hooked in lol.


----------



## sprocketser

Luke_Coupe said:


> Thanks buddy!
> 
> Only came on here for advice, then I got hooked in lol.


That s what s happening after a while ! lol

At first I only wanted to clean my car because it was rear ended & I couldn t go to touchless car washes because of the paint curing & now bought loads of stuff , & I want a polisher , a pressure washer & a steamer ! lol Go figure .


----------



## bmerritt87

Just been to Shinerama open day, had my eyes opened to a few chemical guys products, hence the purchase. Looking forward to trying them out  thanks to Shinerama for organising the day. Very informative.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## woodym3

5x 3m tyre restorer
5x 3m quick wax
5x 3m glass cleaner
5x 3m car wash soap
2x 3m scratch remover
and best of all...........half price!!


----------



## SheffSean

Just a couple of micro fibre cloth's and some G3 waffle pads.

Sean.


----------



## sprocketser

4 Invisible Glass Cleaner spray cans .


----------



## -Raven-

Just some more pads and polish for me....


----------



## organisys

Gtechniq Exo V2, and I1. Neither going on a car ;-)


----------



## Short1e

Had these delivered today 





And last but not least...

May's Waxybox


----------



## richard_severn

I have had my waxybox that's all.
And the v7 in the pic a bit farther up is brilliant i bought a gallon of it in the end and always have some in my car just incase


----------



## svended

Received my latest order of Gtechniq supplies. 
Looking forward to trying the UV Wash on wednesday morning.



100ml of C2v3, C6, G5, I1, L1 and W2.
1Litre of UV Wash. 
2 suede cloths.


----------



## trailertrash

As my first purchase since joining up I bought some Meguiars Endurance and the foam applicator. Some Demon Snow Foam shampoo and some Car Care trim black restorer stuff. Looking forward to spending more on the proper products, and using them correctly now.


----------



## svended

trailertrash said:


> As my first purchase since joining up I bought some Meguiars Endurance and the foam applicator. Some Demon Snow Foam shampoo and some Car Care trim black restorer stuff. Looking forward to spending more on the proper products, and using them correctly now.


Don't look forward to it too much. Enjoy having money while you still have it. There's always a new product or method.


----------



## Wazhalo31

I bought a george wet and Dry Vacum as my Bissell cleaner packed up yesterday.


----------



## bazz

got these at the classic ford show on sunday

thought that the micro fibre brushes will come in handy when I get my new multi spoke wheels


----------



## alexjb

In the last week or so I have bought - 

-Iron X 1litre eco pack
-PB natural look dressing
-AG Autofresh
-2 lambswool mitts
-2 big drying towels
-4 nice mircofibres
-2 PB deluxe mega towels
-2 valet pro 1" brushes
-Plain spray bottle and standard head
-5 litre VP Poseidon carnauba wash
-5 litre VP citrus pre wash
-FK425 (QD)
-A small leather cleaning brush
-CG black 4" hex-logic pad
-CG green 4" hex-logic pad
-CG orange 4" hex-logic pad
-CG green 5.5" hex-logic pad
-CG blue 5.5" hex-logic pad
-75mm rotary backing plate
-125mm rotary backing plate
-2 rolls of 3m 25mm blue tape
-CYC EP801 Rotary
-5ltr G101
-5ltr Smart Wheels
-5ltr HighStyle
-5ltr Glass Clear
-5ltr Tardis


I need to sort my life out!


----------



## kempe




----------



## firebirdrc

The c4 is here ;-)


----------



## dave89

Garnet Care Care order


----------



## Clyde

New buckets arrived


----------



## JonnyW

Just bought some Megs Gold Class Shampoo, Megs Quik Detailer and AG Rapid Detailer. 

Trying out a few new QDs at the moment so might aswell take advantage of 3 for 2 at Halfords.


----------



## si_mon

A small order arrived today from Elite:thumb:


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

si_mon said:


> A small order arrived today from Elite:thumb:


the raceglaze sample wax .. what size jar is it ? similar to dodo panel pots ?


----------



## Wheelzntoys

Paid for Rubbish Boy Juiced Edition 'Redux' in glass jar


----------



## AlexEvansCapri

some more Megs APC an elite easy dilution bottle with mega foam head and some Megs tyre Endurance gel arrived this morning from Elite Car Care all ready to tackle me mates defender on sunday


----------



## bigup

Über XL
vikan brush
Britemax clean max

:thumb:


----------



## dave89

£35 delivered, gota love auction sites


----------



## Drewie

From the prestige polish Facebook auctions









Bank breaking 1800lumen torch for swirls (£7) haha









And from CYC this morning


----------



## Natalie

This has just arrived









I'm keeping the Revolt, Clay lube & clay. Rest is a present for my mum. Have to say it seems like great value!


----------



## M20fes

my last purchase


----------



## dave89

Drewie said:


> From the prestige polish Facebook auctions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bank breaking 1800lumen torch for swirls (£7) haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from CYC this morning


Where did you get the torch mate?


----------



## Drewie

Amazon, Ultrafire 1800 Lumens Zoomable Cree Xm-l T6 LED 26650 18650 3x AAA Flashlight Torch Lamp: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
Took about 5 days to get here maybe? Wasn't in a rush anyway.

There's others on ebay too.


----------



## Rigbyy

Just ordered:
Orchard Autocare Citrus Pre wash - 1L
Orchard Autocare Cotton Candy Snow Foam - 5L
Orchard Autocare Perfection 

Looking forward to trying them out when they arrive!


----------



## jbhoo

Autobrite foam lance and magifoam and very cherry with wheel brushes etc both on DW group deals £67, microfibres from asda £3 Kent drying towels B&Q 3 for 2 £8  the bug has bitten me lol :detailer:


----------



## SheffSean

Just been to Halfords and bought some Megs quick detailer, carnauba wax, ultimate detailer, some micro-fibre pads a tyre dressing pad, interior detailer and some Auto Finesse rejuvenate via eBay which arrived in the nick of time in readiness for a detailing marathon over the weekend.

Sean.


----------



## Naddy37

3 tickets for Waxstock, if that counts....


----------



## Greboth

3" and 6" Rotary Extension bars, Medium Bilt Hamber clay and a pad spurrer.


----------



## PugIain

Some turps, to detail the paint from my paint brushes


----------



## Puntoboy

Picked up these from Prestige Polish in an auction and they were delivered this morning


----------



## CleanCar99

£110 worth of MF cloths, drying towels and polish cloths after the misses threw them out of her car (where i was storing them safe), on to the driveway that was covered in sawdust and wood chippings from where i'm building a fence.

I couldn't get the bits out after several washes, so kept the least dirty ones for under the body, arches etc, and threw the rest out. Not impressed.


----------



## chrisgreen

kybert said:


> £110 worth of MF cloths, drying towels and polish cloths after the misses threw them out of her car (where i was storing them safe), on to the driveway that was covered in sawdust and wood chippings from where i'm building a fence.
> 
> I couldn't get the bits out after several washes, so kept the least dirty ones for under the body, arches etc, and threw the rest out. Not impressed.


And the missus is now buried under the driveway, right?


----------



## CleanCar99

Not yet... Company coming to do the driveway after i finish the fence :thumb:


----------



## dave955

Thought I'd treat the cav


----------



## G4V JW

5 litre bottles of Auto Finesse Finale , Lather and Citrus Power , some plush M/Fs and some nice new clay !


----------



## milner3226

Seeing as i now have a white car ive been looking for some qd products to use between washes. So i entered the eco touch competition last week, i didn't win but got a 25% off code for entering. So on sunday i thought I'd give their exterior kit and window cleaner a go. It got delivered today 










Looking forward to giving it all a go.


----------



## Andrew Goacher

303 Aerospace Protectant and AF Iron Out


----------



## Alzak

Greboth said:


> 3" and 6" Rotary Extension bars, Medium Bilt Hamber clay and a pad spurrer.


Where did you get this extensions ?


----------



## Gizmo68

Alzak said:


> Where did you get this extensions ?


Do a search on eBay for "rotary extension M14" someone is doing the 3" & 6" stainless extensions for £22 the pair, delivered.

(I have no connection with the seller, hence not posting a link)


----------



## mr.t

Wheel shield armourall  cant wait to try it.Can looks abit small though so will check what longevity is like.Only thing though,once i bought it i read the instructions and works best at temperatures around 18 degrees??o great....


----------



## IanGC

Karcher steam cleaner, saw what others have achieved with steaming and had to give it a go  .


----------



## Bartl

Carpro wash mitt and iron x


----------



## Short1e

Car Pro Wash Mitt
Metro Vac SideKick


----------



## Ns1980

Short1e said:


> Car Pro Wash Mitt
> Metro Vac SideKick


Two good choices!!


----------



## Short1e

Ns1980 said:


> Two good choices!!


Why thank you. You tried to rinse aid?


----------



## Ns1980

Short1e said:


> Why thank you. You tried to rinse aid?


Not yet but should do tomorrow thanks again!


----------



## Blackmondie

since I've joined DW, I've bought
a second bucket :thumb:
and lots of other stuff, as I did'nt have much

Autoglym Fast glass
clay bar
Chemical Guys V38
Poorboys SSR2
Poorboys EX-P 
Meguiars tire gel
Meguiars UQD
Meguiars NXT wax
Meguiars Gold Class premium quick detailer
Meguiars Ultimate liquid wax
Meguiars Deep Crystal wax (yes, I have a meguiars shop not far from here...)
Autoglym SRP
Dap 500
Many polishing pads
+50 MF cloths
...
wife doesn't like it when a new box arrives, but it is better then spending the evening in a bar...


----------



## sistersvisions

milner3226 said:


> Seeing as i now have a white car ive been looking for some qd products to use between washes. So i entered the eco touch competition last week, i didn't win but got a 25% off code for entering. So on sunday i thought I'd give their exterior kit and window cleaner a go. It got delivered today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to giving it all a go.


Ive been very impressed with what ive used of there range, dont think youll go wrong with this little lot


----------



## Makalu

Wurth Rubber Care, a MicroTemp MT-100 Infrared Non-Contact Thermometer and some GTechniq C4.


----------



## milner3226

sistersvisions said:


> Ive been very impressed with what ive used of there range, dont think youll go wrong with this little lot


Tried them all out today.

I was really impressed with the wheel cleaner which was effortless to use and really effective. The quick wax was nice to use aswell. It rained shortly after and it seemed to bead quite well, although it is sitting on top of a layer of DJ LF.


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

dodo juice rainforest rub , bouncers capture the rapture , af temptation , 2 x carplan rapid dirt shifter , 2 x carplan snowfoam shampoo , 2 x hand pump pressure sprayers ..


----------



## danwel

welsh.Z.S. said:


> dodo juice rainforest rub , bouncers capture the rapture , af temptation , 2 x carplan rapid dirt shifter , 2 x carplan snowfoam shampoo , 2 x hand pump pressure sprayers ..


nice haul:thumb:


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

cheers fella


----------



## danwel

Did you get the carplan stuff from Asda as they had it on offer last time i looked but only bought the snow foam


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

yeah mate , wernt on offer though , 6 quid for the rds and a tenner for 2 litres of snow foam ..


----------



## danwel

think i paid 6 quid for 2 litres of snow foam, might get some rds next time although i don't need it lol


----------



## dj_eatch

hi, my 1st "big" order (still waiting for delivery)
1 of :*Diablo Gel Wheel & Rim Cleaner Concentrated Suspension Rim & Wheel Cleaner
1 of :*Extreme Gloss M Seal
1 of :*Mr Pink Superior Suds Shampoo
1 of :*XXX Hardcore Paste Wax


----------



## JMorty

Back from holiday to a top up parcel...


----------



## chrisgreen

JMDetailing said:


> Back from holiday to a top up parcel...


Your broken Dropbox image link makes me sad


----------



## JMorty

Works for me...here it is in Flickr


----------



## SheffSean

Just bought the road rash pack from CHIPEX, gonna get rid of those pesky stone chips.

Sean.


----------



## les s211

Just ordered a set of Wheel Woolies via the group buy at Zaino.

Cheers Dave


----------



## connormsmith

Tardis, fallout remover, G101, spray bottles, a Vikan brush and two detailing brushes. All from the Surrey autosmart rep Dene, really nice guy.


----------



## Sean-ST

Bloody Website.....


----------



## Sean-ST

Double post


----------



## dellwood33

Just had one of these delivered.
Detailing potions in the top & DAS & pads etc in the solid bottom section :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

dellwood33 said:


> Just had one of these delivered.
> Detailing potions in the top & DAS & pads etc in the solid bottom section :thumb:
> View attachment 31760


Interesting - saw something very similar recently in Home Bargains - was being sold as a sports kit bag for the car boot (trainers/football boots in the base, clothes, towel etc in the top).

Chris


----------



## dellwood33

This is a sports holdall, probably the same type. Mine is the medium model & is plenty large enough :thumb:


----------



## SheffSean

The road rash kit from CHIPEX came today, I'm just hoping the weather is gonna be good this weekend, I hate working under the gazebo.










Sean.


----------



## Natalie

I'll be ordering my box of surprises later  then it's just a countdown to the end of the month.


----------



## Wazhalo31

Box of 12 detailing brushes.


----------



## a8tdi

36 microfibres from costco


----------



## 123HJMS

5 plush Eurow mf's on the elite GB and some AS G101


----------



## PerryGunn

Metro Vac Sidekick Blaster

Hope it's as good as people say...


----------



## jamiepollock643

Finally got round to ordering these-

Das-6 pro from CYC group buy
5.5" orange hex logic pad from chemical guys
5.5" white hex logic pad "
5.5" black hex logic pad "
Menzerna 250ml sample kit range
Waxy box for June
2x 2pack luxury foam pads
2x 2pack of foam applicators
3x premium microfibre cloths
Premium glass cloth
4x 2 pack mini foam tyre dressing applicators
(Last 6 item all from waxy box)
3 boxes for all the towels and pads

That's it for today!!


----------



## V3nom

Metro Vac Sidekick Blaster
Megs 105
Megs 205
Gliptone Leather Cleaner
Gliptone Leather Conditioner


----------



## Drewie

3 month waxybox yesterday and my cyc oder arrived today, consisting of valetpro citrus tar and glue remover, handi bottle with a chemical head and some 303 soft top cleaner.

And I'm contemplating buying a dryer... I want to, and don't want to!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

a8tdi said:


> 36 microfibres from costco


Good choice


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

got my r222 concours through the door today


----------



## cooter k

A few items I purchased & some purchased for me for Fathers Day  :buffer:


----------



## chrisgreen

Good haul there, especially Megs Ultimate Polish.


----------



## cooter k

chrisgreen said:


> Good haul there, especially Megs Ultimate Polish.


Thanks Chris, now which one do I use first, spoilt for choice now.
Might do a half & half right down the middle of the motor :lol:


----------



## Natalie

Nice selection there :thumb:


----------



## PerryGunn

Wheel Woolies from the Group Buy - just turned up


----------



## Gutu

Wolfs Decon Gel
Auto Finesse Mint Rims
Swissvax wheel brush
Meguiars applicator pads


----------



## k10lbe

Das6 pro
3x chemical guys hex pads


----------



## dellwood33

Missed the postman, so collect from the sorting office tomorrow - Haven't ordered anything, so it may be my "Winning Gift" from the XIExtreme competition. :thumb:


----------



## alanr

zaino blonde towels


----------



## gimble

Auto brite purple rain
Auto brite seal protect
Couple of microfibre applicaters.


----------



## srod

Finally got myself some wheel woolies! Yay!  Can throw away that old tea towel I was using now! 

Also got some Sonax Extreme Tyre Gel to try. If it is half as good as their plastic restorer gel then I'm onto a winner here.


----------



## Elliot_C

Autobrite Magifoam 5L
Britemax grime out 1 gallon
Carpro was mitt
Carpro brushes wheel and detail brush


----------



## atrose81

Got these delivered this morning.





I'm definitely going to be using the wax. Not spending that much money for it to sit at home on a shelf. :lol:


----------



## alanr

CG hex pads 

orange / green/ black 

using them in that order :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

Treated myself to some accessories for my SideKick


----------



## TheMilko2905

Made a visit to AB shop in Stoke today on my way home from Wrexham.
Picked up my order of the following

5ltr MagiFoam
1ltr Purple Rain Iron Fallout Remover
500ml Pink Sheen Interior Trim Dressing

Then also grabbed a new detailing brush for sole use on the interior & a bottle of their new "Revive My Ride" air freshener


----------



## bmerritt87

Been to CYC today, very helpful as usual, great service and advice! 
Got an EP801 rotary polisher (never used one before so been doing some homework tonight)
Yellow, orange and black Hex pads (now have every colour hex)
Got hex spot pads in orange and black and 3" backing plate
1ltr Eraser
500ml Iron X
16oz Poorboys Black Hole
16oz spray and wipe 
Also had a delivery from waxy box 
8 wax applicators, 2 microfibres, glass cloth, 4 tyre applicators and got some free air fresheners and other bits.
Just need to buy some time now to use it all!


----------



## dellwood33

up from the post office this afternoon. "Free Samples" courtesy of the Wax Tailor. Another great way to try out different products :thumb:
http://wax-tailor.com/


----------



## Geordieexile

Just had an eBay bargain of a compressor and tornador gun for £50!!!!
Just got to drive 90 miles each way to collect ... then sell my old small compressor!

Didn't expect to get it at that price.


----------



## Geordieexile

Geordieexile said:


> Just had an eBay bargain of a compressor and tornador gun for £50!!!!
> Just got to drive 90 miles each way to collect ... then sell my old small compressor!
> 
> Didn't expect to get it at that price.


Edit: now collected and being a thoroughly nice chap he chucked in the rest of his bottle of cleaning fluid.


----------



## Short1e

Had this mornings delivery from Bearwaxfactory


----------



## JakeVW

Saw a picture of the DD products and had to get some, excuse my rubbish picture though.
But looks great can't wait to try it out! 

Untitled by J.J.1992., on Flickr


Untitled by J.J.1992., on Flickr


----------



## pee

Just ordered some iron-x,auto finesse iron out and mega hyper wash.


----------



## ash-ct

Called up at 'the polishing booth' in leyland earlier. Hats off to Michael who owns it, not there to rob you and stick any kind of product onto you. He reccomended me well with the produts that suited my needs for todays spend. Best purchase was defo the collinite, its a piece of p*ss to work with, even to the point i`m gonna go out and give my p+j another coat.


----------



## Kenny Powers

Received an order of mf applicator pads,plush mf drying towel etc. from Serious Performance.
Alex is a top bloke- when the first order got lost in transit, he immediately dispatched a duplicate at his own cost.I'll definitely be doing business with Serious Performance again.:thumb:


----------



## Brooklands

Bottle of the new formula AG Glass polish - loved it last time I had some!


----------



## Goodylax

Sample of Valentines new wax Elegance


----------



## gavin_d

Iron x
VP HD carpet cleaner
VP advanced snow foam
Britemax clean max shampoo
Deatailing brushes
Spray bottles
Gtechniq 100ml G1
Gtechnig panel wipe forgot what its called
Autobrite snow foam lance
Need to stock up on some pads too.
Been an expensive night. Good job its all getting deliverd to work. The mrs would go nuts!!


----------



## dave955

2 bottles of AB purple rain 2.0 while it was on offer at £5 a bottle


----------



## ash-ct

100 units of GuardX, stage 1 and 2 plus the fabric guard. It was so cheap i would have been a fool not to. For sale 99 kits of GardX )


----------



## dailly92

Britemax twins metal polish
AF Iron Out
AS kit bag
AF Hide Leather cleaner
AF Hide Leather Conditioner
AF spritz
AF Total
Some plush and normal micofibres
5 litres G101
AngelWax bilberry wheel cleaneer
Angelwax QED
Angelwax rain repellant
AngelWax EXILR
AngelWax Fast Foam 5 Ltr


----------



## jbhoo

after getting the new car detailed today and treated wolfs HB , just been online and ordered VP citrus pre wash, VP ANSF, wolfs nano bath, wolfs QD, so not a cheap day but happy


----------



## deano93tid

Finally - snow foam lance and 5 litres of VP snow foam

You would have thought I would have already have this given the fact I have already got a sun gun (home made equiv), spin doc, DAS 6 pro the list goes on but still only just got round to getting the lance lol.


----------



## Lloydy

Just bought some strippers scent


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Gloves were half the price of Black Mambas


----------



## Bkjames

Autobrite Jaffa clean and Autobrite Engine lacquer


Brian


----------



## 123HJMS

jbhoo said:


> after getting the new car detailed today and treated wolfs HB , just been online and ordered VP citrus pre wash, VP ANSF, wolfs nano bath, wolfs QD, so not a cheap day but happy


haha your picture makes me laugh everytime :lol: Let us know how you get on with the VP ANSF as I need to order some soon and can't decide between that and Magifoam


----------



## Short1e

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Gloves were half the price of Black Mambas


Great gloves, I use these. I buy them from here

http://www.safetyfactory.com/dispos...-powder-free-disposable-gloves/prod_1318.html

They have just reduced them from £3.95 a box :thumb:


----------



## Kennyashton

ive tried them gloves. pretty decent but in no where near the same league as Black Mambas

I have used the same pair for 10 times. they are indestructable. you can stretch them to your elbow and they wont tear


----------



## Natalie

CarPro Swirl Wash Mitt & Britemax Grime Out from I4D


----------



## Short1e

Natalie said:


> CarPro Swirl Wash Mitt & Britemax Grime Out from I4D


I still haven't used my CarPro Mitt yet 

Let me know what its like - I'll probably forget again come sunday


----------



## Natalie

Short1e said:


> I still haven't used my CarPro Mitt yet
> 
> Let me know what its like - I'll probably forget again come sunday


Will do:thumb:
I've asked for next day delivery so hopefully I got my order through in time to get it tomorrow


----------



## Clyde

Some PB Luxury Drying Towels


----------



## Derek Mc

Artdeshine Nano Gloss from Stangalang


----------



## Bristle Hound

2 of these from Asda for £1.50 each :thumb:

& a set of Wheel Woollies


----------



## Natalie

WBox & I4Detailing just arrived


----------



## Drewie

Another waxybox


----------



## 123HJMS

Natalie said:


> WBox & I4Detailing just arrived


what's in the WB!!!??


----------



## Short1e

Mine came too


----------



## Rich0811

3 Hexlogic pads
Megs #105, #205
pack of 3 zaino borderless towels
zaino claybar
Trix (on a budget and couldnt get tardis and ironx seperatly)


----------



## danwel

Waxybox looks very well filled


----------



## V3nom

Same here


----------



## danwel

That really does look like and Awesome Waxybox...all that lot for £15????


----------



## V3nom

danwel said:


> That really does look like and Awesome Waxybox...all that lot for £15????


Yup, really good value for £15 :doublesho


----------



## danwel

i want that lot for 15 lol as it is great value!!!!


----------



## Natalie

It's great value for money, definitely doing a 3 month subscription next month


----------



## Kyle 86

Just ordered some autobrite banana gloss & some AF Tough coat
And picking up some AF passion & Zymol carbon later 

Just a small order lol


----------



## Short1e

Natalie said:


> It's great value for money, definitely doing a 3 month subscription next month


Me too :thumb:

Saves buying big bottles to try and not liking them. This way is fantastic


----------



## dellwood33

Short1e said:


> Mine came too


No surprises when my waxybox arrives


----------



## dellwood33

My 10 metre hose with quick connection arrived from Directhoses this afternoon :thumb:


----------



## V3nom

Short1e said:


> Me too :thumb:
> 
> Saves buying big bottles to try and not liking them. This way is fantastic


What I'd like to see in the future, as they get bigger and even better, is building your own box to try what you like!

Although I do like the surprise element with waxybox


----------



## Ryanjdover

Bilt Hamber clay and Dodo Juice Wookie Fist!


----------



## farley2708

my goodies today (will hide before the missus gets home from work )



5L of Tar Cleanse from Orchard Autocare...............lovely stuff
250ml of Menzerna SF4500
1 Scholl Concepts 'crimson' pad
1 4' Chemical Guys black spot pad

& my free bottle of 'Luminos' paint cleanser courtesy of Rollo @ OAC


----------



## Makalu

DAS-6 Pro, CG's Orange, Green and Black Hex-logic pads and roll of blue sticky tape!


----------



## Waylander-A4

Ordered to day

AF Revive
AF Tough Prep
AF Tough Coat
AF Tripple AIO
BH Auto Foam
BH Small Finis
BH Korrosol
BH Regular Clay
BH Surfex HD

And 4 Monza Tri-Foam Pads
And 2 jumbo drying towels
And 20 Large Premium MF cloths

The Mrs is gonna kill me when she sees the bill


----------



## dave89

I bought that stick thing from pound shop with MF on end for cleaning windows


----------



## jbhoo

wolfs nano bath,wolfs QD, VP citrus pre wash and VP ANSF turned up today, Megs applicator pads turned up yesterday, AG bird wipes turned up the day before that and then today i ordered some G1 and G4. i have to stop spending money!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derekh929

dellwood33 said:


> My 10 metre hose with quick connection arrived from Directhoses this afternoon :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 32012


Do these guys sell the swivels and quick connectors themselves, if so have you a link , look good quality


----------



## Brooklands

Meguiars Supreme shine Microfibre - I love these!


----------



## PerryGunn

Spoke back wheel woolie arrived yesterday


----------



## novaecosse

P1 and a tri-foam applicator


----------



## Makalu

Sonax Perfect Finish
5L IPA
Atomizer + Bottle
Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish


----------



## Tom48

Today's delivery!

Can't wait to get cracking!!


----------



## nichol4s

Tom48 said:


> Today's delivery!
> 
> Can't wait to get cracking!!
> View attachment 32032


Nice haul there buddy


----------



## Naddy37

nichol4s said:


> Nice haul there buddy


+1, very nice....:thumb:


----------



## si_mon

Ordered this yesterday and it arrived today, great service. Smells lovely cant wait to use it.


----------



## GarveyVW

Meguiar's Ultimate Compound. Tried on one panel so far and love it.


----------



## mx_rab

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/silve...l-polishing-kit.php?cPath=71&products_id=697&
Can't wait to take delivery of this kit.


----------



## AaronGTi

si_mon said:


> Ordered this yesterday and it arrived today, great service. Smells lovely cant wait to use it.


Nice wax enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Night Crawler

Picked up a nice box from Autobrite today on my way to work this morning.
I'm still at work, but finish in 5 mins and I have a day off tomorow...
So guess what I'll be doing...

Oh, here is the box :thumb:


----------



## DrDax

Tom48 said:


> Today's delivery!
> 
> Can't wait to get cracking!!
> View attachment 32032


Where's the exo or exo2?


----------



## TomKennedy

Das6 pro, meguiars 105 + 205, hex logic orange, white, black, ironx refill pack, blue tape and poorboys white diamond. My girlfriend bought me all this for my birthday! Can't wait to use it now!


----------



## Tom48

DrDax said:


> Where's the exo or exo2?


That'll have to wait till next month I reckon! Want to see how I get on with the C2v3 first on the bodywork


----------



## mike41

A litre each of Autosmart Highstyle, Highfoam and G101, AG HD Cleanser and a Vikan wheel brush, also swapped a couple of items on here. That was after me selling stuff in the sales section to make a bit of room in my shed.....now I've got even more :wall::wall::lol::lol:
Mike


----------



## aymen_a22

First post for me. 

Picked up a brand new boxed meguiars g220 v2 da polisher with a buffing pad and finishing pad for the grand total of £13.

Now I need to learn how to get the best use out of it.


----------



## danwel

aymen_a22 said:


> First post for me.
> 
> Picked up a brand new boxed meguiars g220 v2 da polisher with a buffing pad and finishing pad for the grand total of £13.
> 
> Now I need to learn how to get the best use out of it.


13 quid!!!!! how the hell did you manage that?? Wrong description category on ebay??


----------



## aymen_a22

Halfords messed up online. The deal is gone now but I managed to get 3 before they detected it. 

I'm so happy with it, I just need to learn how to use it now. 

II also got some g3 scratch removal paste but I'm not sure if I can use the that with the da polisher.


----------



## danwel

so you got 3 DA's at 13 quid each!!!! Now that is an absolute steal!!!


----------



## aymen_a22

That's what I thought. I'm very happy as I'm pretty sure they are supposed to be around £240 originally.


----------



## danwel

that must go down as bargain of the century lol


----------



## nichol4s

Sonax perfect finish and ironx paste :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Popped into Motorland and found these in bargain bucket bin. £9 off.










Picked up 4 cans for 99p each and seem to have initially created an extremely good shine. Interested to see what durability will be like.


----------



## Goodylax

Sho'Werks hybrid crumble Baby:argie:!


----------



## Strongey

Swissvax Autobahn and a couple of applicators


----------



## cooter k

Got some of these last week


----------



## chrisgreen

cooter k said:


> Got some of these last week


You can't go wrong with Autosmart spray bottles and triggers - its what I now use for almost everything that I buy in bulk. I have even decanted Wonder Wheels into one (though still prefer AS Smartwheels).


----------



## BenC1985

I have purchased alot recently. 
Auto finnese citrus cleaner
Auto finnese tripple
Auto finnese wheel cleaner
Dodo juice purple haze 
Poorboys wheels sealant
A load of new microfibres and two new applicator pads.
Got some for my birthday today and bought the rest myself


----------



## dave89

Christmas tree style wheel brush


----------



## dellwood33

June's Waxybox arrived today :thumb:


----------



## DrDax

Gtechniq box arrived today
New red med pad, backing plate, 3l of P1, 250ml T1, 

T1 already on tyres. Lol.


----------



## andy monty

Technically it arrived last week.....but meh.










on topic just ordered a 1l bottle of reload and some Bilt hamber autowash :detailer:


----------



## Gers-punto

well today i bought

Chemical Guys - Extreme V.R.T. Dressing & Protectant
Chemical Guys - Miracle Dryer Microfibre Towel
Chemical Guys - Miracle Window - Glass Cleaner
Chemical Guys - Tyres & Trim Foam Contour ApplicatorChemical Guys - Glossworkz Shampoo
Chemical Guys - Microfibre Wash - Microfibre Cleaning Detergent
Chemical Guys - Stripper Scent & Odour Neutraliser

Gtechniq - P1 Nanocomposite Polish

Soft Edge Foam Applicator

ValetPRO - Bilberry Wheel Cleaner

Autobrite snow foam lance

5l magni foam

Auto Finesse - Citrus Power Bug & Grime Remover

Ultra Plush Miracle Dryer

my poor wallet


----------



## Natalie

Short1e said:


> I still haven't used my CarPro Mitt yet
> 
> Let me know what its like - I'll probably forget again come sunday


I used the mitt on Monday, it felt a bit wierd at first because I'm only used to using a shorter lambswool mitt but once I got used to it I really liked it. It glides well over the bodywork and wasn't as heavy when wet as I thought it might be.

Did feel a bit strange combing it though


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Natalie said:


> I used the mitt on Monday, it felt a bit wierd at first because I'm only used to using a shorter lambswool mitt but once I got used to it I really liked it. It glides well over the bodywork and wasn't as heavy when wet as I thought it might be.
> 
> Did feel a bit strange combing it though


I love my mitt Natalie, it is really weird combing it after use; just be careful though to let it dry naturally out of sunlight

Andy


----------



## DodgeMaster92

I stopped by Elite car care the other day and got these beauties!!
( there's a new deltalyo kestrel Das-6 pro da polisher  )


----------



## Hoochienoballs

Flexipads blue and black, blackhole, tardis and o rings for the sf lance.


----------



## djgregory

10 detailing bottles with 3 chemical resistant spray heads


----------



## Short1e

These gizmos


----------



## ardenvxr

beaver car care professional wax!


----------



## jamiepollock643

Iron X and a few valet pro detailing brushes. Will be getting some autobrite wheel cleaner and tyre dressing tomorrow to try out.


----------



## dj_eatch

Ordered some pads (hopefully for the weekend) to try out:
1 CG Red Hex-Logic Pad
2 Sonus SFX Pro Applicators 
1 Autoglym Perfect Palm
2 Supernatural Foam Fingers
Then I can get cracking with the jet seal and hardcore xxx wax.


----------



## Görtosing

3pcs Dodo Juice - "Fantastic Fur" Premium Buffing Towel 









I wanted to order 3pcs Dodo Juice - Supernatural Premium Buffing Cloth, but by mistake probabbly they send 3pcs Dodo Juice - Supernatural Window Waffle









Elite XL Ultra Plush Deep Pile Drying Towel (60x90cm)









Dodo Juice - Supernatural Wash Mitt aka "The Wookies Fist"









Gliptone GT11 und GT12









Valet Pro PH Neutral Snow Foam - 5 litres









Elite Alloy Wheel Polishing Ball









Elite Rayon Glass Polishing Disc - 130mm









3M Glass Polishing and Correction Compound - 1 Litre









Dodo Juice - Tarmalade - Tar, Rubber and Glue Remover









CarPro TarX - Powerful Tar and Glue Remover 600ml

















Send from UK London in 01.07.2013. and I got it im my hands in CRO Zagreb in 03.07.2013., very fast shipping for international package. Thanks to elite car care


----------



## vince007

FLEX PE 14-2 150 Rotary Machine Polisher , but shhhh don't tell the mrs lol


----------



## nichol4s

vince007 said:


> FLEX PE 14-2 150 Rotary Machine Polisher , but shhhh don't tell the mrs lol


We won't

Vince bought a flex


----------



## Stokie

Today's little investment


----------



## Hardsworth

Called to Juicy Detailing on the way home, bought some Dodo Juice Sour Power Shampoo for what will hopefully be a nice day tomorrow, 

I am going to hopefully :detailer: Izzy


----------



## MEH4N

nichol4s said:


> We won't
> 
> Vince bought a flex


haha lol sshhhh


----------



## Short1e

This just arrived....



Maxolen Pet Hair Brush


----------



## DrDax

Vax s6 steam cleaner. 
Great little steamer.


----------



## muzzer

2 detailing brushes
1 fall off
1 cleanse all
From Wax Tec after speaking to them online, looking forward to getting the bits so i can make a proper start on The Tank :lol:


----------



## Hardsworth

tyre shine & window cleaner :thumb:


----------



## danwel

DW/Bouncers moonshine Wax


----------



## CodHead

SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT & SONAX Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer 750ml.


----------



## lew007

A nice little bundle from the dodo arrived today  gonna juice my car up for a change its been about 8months since its had a detail:wall:

Lew


----------



## Goodylax

Bouncers Moonshine Wax :thumb:


----------



## lew007

Oh and last week I had 

Lime prime 250ml
Menz po203 and po85 re
3m tape 
3m yellow and blue 150mm & 80mm

But forgot to picture it 

Lew


----------



## V3nom

Chemical Guys Black Light


----------



## ladylane

Waxstock haul!


----------



## Drewie

Spoke back wheel woolie and an uber drying towel. From PB

Can't make my mind up between lime prime, lime prime lite, werkstat prime acrylic and AF rejuvenate. 
Then Menzerna power lock, or AF power seal...

Who doesn't like spending money? :lol:

Edit; ValetPRO Achilles prep, Megs plastX, foaming sprayer, empty dispenser. From i4detailing.

I'm bored, this is dangerous!


----------



## 123HJMS

AS highstyle ...... need some new wash mitts as well!


----------



## Hoochienoballs

Beaver C wax. . First impressions are very good.


----------



## Bruce865

Today I have bought quite a lot! Told the missus I'm skint and spent 300quid on goodies!

2 bucket/ grit guard combos
Concours wash mitt
2 drying towels
Plenty of MF
Dodo juice da polisher
Dodo juice lime prime
Dodo juice clay lube
Dodo juice shampoo
Poorboys sr2 polish
Large detailing brush
Clay bar
Masking tape
And I've forgotten what else ha


----------



## danwel

Just delivered


----------



## chrisgreen

danwel said:


> Just delivered


I hate you! 

I had to give Waxstock a miss on Sunday (even pre-bought my ticket) as I was behind on a load of work so had to spend the day hunched over a laptop, and then missed out on Bouncer's thread selling off what was left of the Moonshine


----------



## danwel

chrisgreen said:


> I hate you!
> 
> I had to give Waxstock a miss on Sunday (even pre-bought my ticket) as I was behind on a load of work so had to spend the day hunched over a laptop, and then missed out on Bouncer's thread selling off what was left of the Moonshine


When I read there would be a few up for sale I was hanging around the forum like a bad smell so I didn't miss out


----------



## Ns1980

I bought another Aqua Gleam filter from Ultimate Finish after their eshot offered a free 50ml pot of R222 wax with orders over £50. Result!


----------



## Short1e

Todays deliveries


----------



## ash-ct

Some 3m trizact 3000`s, these are a total godsend and will always make sure i have them with me. Saved sooooo much time getting deep scratches out and my first trial of these was on a guys pride and joy 20 odd year old merc 300sl. Well in for a penny and all that


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro

Today i bought....

Some Meguiars Quik Detailer,
2 x Wash Mitts
about 20 Micro fiber cloths
Meguiars Gold Class shampoo,
Meguiars Clay Kit,
AG Hi-Tech Drying towel,
Sakura Drip Stop Drying Towel,
100ml Measuring Cylinder,
Small Funnel Set,

I'm very new to Detailing, sort of getting the basics but need some more cash before my next shop..


----------



## novaecosse

Poorboys White Diamond - hopefully going to try it tomorrow


----------



## danwel

Just popped down to the beach for a catch up with Matt and pick up these beauties. He forgot the ADS Applicators so will get them later.


----------



## steve from wath

danwel said:


> Just popped down to the beach for a catch up with Matt and pick up these beauties. He forgot the ADS Applicators so will get them later.


youll love them

that wax is very very good


----------



## danwel

steve from wath said:


> youll love them
> 
> that wax is very very good


Yeah Matt said the wax was ace, just popped a lot of other waxes for sale on the back of it!


----------



## Shariain

Picked this up on Friday


----------



## JMorty

...I'll leave this here...


----------



## Short1e

JMDetailing said:


> ...I'll leave this here...


Where did you get these from please?


----------



## Spoony

Shariain said:


> Picked this up on Friday


Any more pics? Looks good


----------



## Shariain

@spoony I have no more pics but will take more if you want.


----------



## chrisgreen

Please do - I'm also keen to see more of the bag - especially the inside.


----------



## Rebel007

A 3m x 3m pop up Gazebo


----------



## kempe

Rebel007 said:


> A 3m x 3m pop up Gazebo


I was going to say to you about that :lol:


----------



## chrisgreen

Bought a 3m x 3m pop-up gazebo from Argos (current on sale) and three side panels for it.

Will be using it this weekend to try and keep the C4 in the shade while I prep it for the French Car Show.


----------



## nichol4s

c2V3.


----------



## Short1e

Just took delivery of this little lot 

Thanks Matt from I4Detailing


Not forgetting this...



The Karcher from Currys on offer  and the Henry extras from eBay (Thanks to Nick - Ns1980 for the heads up. They will come in handy)


----------



## GarveyVW

2 microfibre drying towels and 1 detailing brush from Asda for the sum of £4.


----------



## Ben_W

A flex, 3 Lake Country CCS pads, dragon breath, a yeti, btbm, C4 and a new spare handle for my das-6


----------



## nichol4s

Ben_W said:


> A flex, 3 Lake Country CCS pads, dragon breath, a yeti, btbm, C4 and a new spare handle for my das-6


nice :thumb:


----------



## Mr Concours

Wheel Woolies (technicly last night not today)


----------



## Johnny_B

ordered this months waxybox .. few hints that swissvax may be in this box or next months box


----------



## SamUK

Just bought:

Product: Chemical Guys - Pro Detailer (1 Gallon)

Product: SONAX Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer - 750ml

Product: Lake Country - Kompressor Pad Red

Product: 600ml Plastic Bottle with Sprayer x3

3M Tyre Restorer x3
3M Glass cleaner x3


----------



## PerryGunn

Short1e said:


> Just took delivery of this little lot
> 
> The Karcher from Currys on offer  and the Henry extras from eBay (Thanks to Nick - Ns1980 for the heads up. They will come in handy)


What were the 'Henry extras'?

Do you have an eBay link/item #?


----------



## Onrcnn

Dodo - Purple Haze
Microfiber Madness - Crazy Pile
Scholl - S40 1lt
Scholl - 145mm Orange Sandwich pad


----------



## suspal

new buys 001 by suspal, on Flickr

1. Britemax grime out
2. Britemax iron max
3. Valet pro citrus wash 
4 .Ag super sheen
5. Britemax metal twins
6. Eurow microfiber x 10 elite (group buy)


----------



## singh

Just popped my detailing cherry and moved up from my simple buckets, grit guards, hand wax and polish by ordering:

- DAS-6 Pro with Auto Finesse kit
- Sonus SFX-4 Final Finish Pad (for use with my AG HD Wax).
- Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
- Spray Bottles
- Maksing Tape

Will post up a first thread soon I guess.


----------



## Short1e

PerryGunn said:


> What were the 'Henry extras'?
> 
> Do you have an eBay link/item #?


300847804946 :thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie

Just arrived today 

Megs Gold Class wash
dodo juice Green fin polishing
a sample of CarPro Eraser, to see if there is a big difference with IPA
a small bottle of CarPro TRIX,to see how well it works
an extra light polishing pad
and a Monello Picollo ***** 35cmx35cm MF towel


----------



## Natalie

It's payday so I've finally got round to doing a 3 month subscription to that box, will save me remembering to order it each month


----------



## Alex L

Art De Shine Organic shampoo for me, I cant wait to wash the car tomorrow


----------



## joshuahornby

JMDetailing said:


> ...I'll leave this here...


Please please please do a review thread!


----------



## JMorty

joshuahornby said:


> Please please please do a review thread!


Ha, I think I'll have to...

You'll see it soon enough on a A3 2.0TQS this Monday evening if I have time to write it up.


----------



## muzzer

Just bought Mint Dress, The Visor and their tar dissolver from Wax Tec, really looking forward to trying these as their Cleanse All is fantastic.


----------



## Waylander-A4

todays delivery


----------



## Ben_W

This lot arrived today!!










Went with a Flex DA in the end. Tried it out this morning. Its great.

The wife's mini is proper getting it Sunday!


----------



## 123HJMS

Just ordered an uber drying towel, EZ wheel brush and a few spray bottles and foaming spray heads from i4detailing :thumb:

Need to stop spending!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisgreen

Picked up a Dodo Juice Maxed Up bag and some 250ml spray bottles from Elite Car Care this evening.


----------



## Drewie

Chemical guys maxi suds 2, Mr. Pink, stripper scent
Poorboys natty's blue
3M car wash soap

I like trying shampoops


----------



## jbhoo

AG tar remover AG EGP and AG glass polish, on offer 3 for 2 at B&Q


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Waylander-A4 said:


> todays delivery


Has revive been changed? My revive is a lot lighter colour blue than that?


----------



## Shariain

^^^ that one was made in china.


----------



## Ns1980

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Has revive been changed? My revive is a lot lighter colour blue than that?


Having spoken to AF at Waxstock, they did have a recent batch come out slightly darker (same performance though) :thumb:


----------



## Waylander-A4

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Has revive been changed? My revive is a lot lighter colour blue than that?


this is the first bottle i have ever bought think it needs good shake up been standing all day.

I suggest you give AF a call and ask themif the formula has been updated

:thumb:


----------



## minty-e46

Finally got round to setting up a detailing kit to put in the boot of the car (especially in this hot weather.....the dreaded suncream)

Kit includes shampoo/wax/tar remover/clay/polish/que tips/make up pads








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## V3nom

Just picked up 5 litres of each of Tardis and G101 from my local AS Rep, Dougie Borland, top man!


----------



## Ben_W

More like what didn't I buy....

Today's order with CYC in no particular order consisted of:

Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical
6 Eurow buffing towels
Supernatural buffing towel
Menzerna FG400
Hexlogic 5.5" orange pad
Hexlogic 4 " orange pad
Panel pot of Purple Haze Pro
And, finally, some 3M masking tape!

I think I've paid for Tims holiday this month....


----------



## Bartl

This week
Clay cloth 
Af passion 
Swissvax best of show wax 
Poorboys wheel sealent 
20 mf cloths 
metal wax


----------



## sprocketser

Bought some TarX & IronX .


----------



## Kobeone

AF order went in today....
Lather
Gloss
Crystal
Oblitarate
Imperial
2 x Edgeless cloth

Illusion is next on the list.....


----------



## chrisgreen

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Pignut71

Today I bought two bucket dollies from Wilkinsons (plant stands on wheels really but does the job of moving my topps tiles buckets about!). £2 each

Some Aldi waterless wash and shine to use on my caravan next week. £4.99 for 750ml

Also, my 32oz bottle of ONR (with two free MF's) turned up today together with a very small bottle of Gtechniq P1.

I'm a happy boy today!

Regards, Jon.


----------



## dailly92

I received the 1 litre of Autosmart fallout remover i bought off e-bay to try
Also bought a Dodo home brew kit yesterday from the for sales section on here


----------



## Mastermind

Received today my Dodo Juice Carnauba Cream Egg #238/274 - A little bite more unique because its signed by PJ and Dom :argie:


----------



## LandyMick

I think they were great in Byker Grove! :lol: :lol: :lol: :tumbleweed:

Just got me an AB Foam Lance.... Yay! 

:thumb:


----------



## MEH4N

Just ordered some Bouncers Capture the Rapture as ive been eager to try it for a while. Will probably pop a couple of sample pots up for swaps/sales next week as i have too many waxes to actually use lol.


----------



## dan4291

Bilt Hamber medium clay bar, Iron X, Dr. Leather wipes from Detailed Clean and a Lake Country Light Cut Hand Pad from Polished Bliss, ready for the first detail on my new car!


----------



## J77ONO

*Recieved today*

Recieved from Tim today from http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk great price and great service :thumb:










FLEX PE14-2-150 Rotary Machine Polisher Kit
Scholl Concepts - S3 Gold Compound (250g)
Chemical Guys - Orange 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
Valet Pro - Bilberry Wheel Cleaner (1 litre)
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard
Chemical Guys - White 4" Hex-Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - Orange 4" Hex-Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - Black 4" Hex-Logic Pad
Ultra Soft Density Backing Plate - 75mm
Masking Tape

Happy Days :buffer:


----------



## Naddy37

Pack of cleaning swabs.

Used them before, they are ideal in getting inbetween/cleaning the slats on the air vents.....


----------



## craigeh123

Some simoniz quick wax as it was 2 quid in one stop when i got milk


----------



## Natalie

neilos said:


> Pack of cleaning swabs.
> 
> Used them before, they are ideal in getting inbetween/cleaning the slats on the air vents.....


And applying dressing to the honeycomb grill on mark V Golf GTIs!


----------



## Wazhalo31

J77ONO said:


> Recieved from Tim today from http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk great price and great service :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLEX PE14-2-150 Rotary Machine Polisher Kit
> Scholl Concepts - S3 Gold Compound (250g)
> Chemical Guys - Orange 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
> Valet Pro - Bilberry Wheel Cleaner (1 litre)
> Chemical Guys Wheel Guard
> Chemical Guys - White 4" Hex-Logic Pad
> Chemical Guys - Orange 4" Hex-Logic Pad
> Chemical Guys - Black 4" Hex-Logic Pad
> Ultra Soft Density Backing Plate - 75mm
> Masking Tape
> 
> Happy Days :buffer:


That's a nice bunch of goodies you have there.


----------



## Ben_W

I had mylocal Autosmart Rep, Loz, come and see me today. Hes ace..

Anyways, i had to cart home, in the beach buggy:

5ltrs Tardis
5ltrs Fallout
5ltrs G101
4 bottles and spray heads
box of gloves!

Fron Gtechniq, a G1 smart glass kit and some panel wipe

And from the F/S sction here, a tub of Rainforest Rub!

DO NOT tell the wife!


----------



## Wheelzntoys

3oz Black Ice
Detailers Pro Coating
Detailers Pro Pre-prep polish
5.5" thin purple wool foam


----------



## davelincs

G techniq, g wash
C1.5, silo seal


----------



## Kenny Powers

20L Autosmart G101.
5L Autosmart Tardis.
5L Autosmart Tango.
5L Autosmart Cherry Glaze.
5L Autosmart Leather Cleaner.
1.5L Autosmart Solvent Resistant Pressure Sprayer.


----------



## Wazhalo31

I purchased a 
Vortex
25ltr of smart wheels
2 x 1.5 ltr spray bottles 

Dangerous places those AS trucks.


----------



## chrisgreen

Bought a 500ml bottle of the new, darker Auto Finesse Revive at the French Car Show yesterday. Hope it is as good as my last bottle (which was a lighter blue formula) which was amazing.

Also had a good natter with Dom from Dodo Juice, and got a kit bag, soft face wheel brush and a bodywork duster (Nanette-style thing) from Meguiar's.


----------



## mike41

Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid panel pot and Gtechniq T1 Tyre and Trim Dressing :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Ben_W

Kenny Powers said:


> 20L Autosmart G101.


20ltrs? :doublesho:doublesho

Are you planning on degreasing half of Dublin??


----------



## Kenny Powers

Ben_W said:


> 20ltrs? :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Are you planning on degreasing half of Dublin??


That's napalm you're thinking of!:lol:

No, G101 is one of those ultra versatile multi-use products, so in our house, it's used for more than cars.


----------



## Kenny Powers

Wazhalo31 said:


> I purchased a
> Vortex
> 25ltr of smart wheels
> 2 x 1.5 ltr spray bottles
> 
> *Dangerous places those AS trucks.*


It really is bad form the way they lock you in until you empty your wallet!!It's just not cricket!:lol::lol:


----------



## Wazhalo31

Kenny Powers said:


> It really is bad form the way they lock you in until you empty your wallet!!It's just not cricket!:lol::lol:


Very true


----------



## Mozzer24

I brought auto finesse 500ml tough coat ! Ready for the clean down this weekend !


----------



## G4V JW

Finally got round to purchasing something to store my kit on , very tidy :thumb:


image by G4V JW, on Flickr

Gav


----------



## danwel

1 not wheels wheel cleaner and 1 Carolyn demon wheel cleaner and a couple of spray bottles


----------



## danwel

1 hot wheels wheel cleaner and 1 Car plan demon wheel cleaner and a couple of spray bottles


----------



## vRS Carl

:wave:


Natalie said:


> And applying dressing to the honeycomb grill on mark V Golf GTIs!


Or just spray it with 303 and wipe it over the next morning. Job done assuming you cleaned it with the rest of the car :lol:


----------



## Elliot_C

G4V JW said:


> Finally got round to purchasing something to store my kit on , very tidy :thumb:
> 
> 
> image by G4V JW, on Flickr
> 
> Gav


got one of these and week or two back but the with an extra shelf. Awesome bit of kit!


----------



## Natalie

Popped in to Asda last night 









The towels will do for the wheels & grille.


----------



## G4V JW

Elliot_C said:


> got one of these and week or two back but the with an extra shelf. Awesome bit of kit!


Not bad for 20 quid !!


----------



## Drewie

Waxybox


----------



## grant motox

5L Valet Pro Snow Foam and a pump dispenser


----------



## grant motox

5L Valet Pro Snow Foam and a pump dispenser


----------



## sistersvisions




----------



## ColinG

Just ordered the following from CYC

Wheel woollies
AF Revive
AF Obliterate
Iron X

Looking forward to trying them out once they arrive!


----------



## V3nom

Got July's waxybox through today


----------



## Rabidracoon28

An LED Lenser L5 from Halfords for £10.00 reduced from £28.99.

2 Duracell batteries and a lanyard supplied with torch as standard and for such a small thing it is bright, VERY bright.


----------



## suspal

Rabidracoon28 said:


> An LED Lenser L5 from Halfords for £10.00 reduced from £28.99.
> 
> 2 Duracell batteries and a lanyard supplied with torch as standard and for such a small thing it is bright, VERY bright.


bargain if as good as the p7 you've got a steal :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Don't know about the P7 but this is brighter than my 2 cell Maglite. 

Very, very impressed. 

Don't know if Halfords made a pricing mistake or have run out of stock but torch is not on their website anymore.


----------



## danwel

Off to pick up another bottle of carplan rapid dirt shifter on the way back to my hotel


----------



## Rabidracoon28

danwel said:


> Off to pick up another bottle of carplan rapid dirt shifter on the way back to my hotel


Where from pal?

Did you know if you bought a bottle from Morrisons for £4 make sure you keep the receipt. Then take receipt to nearest Halfords, ask them to price match Morrisons and you can then take advantage of their current 3for2 offer.

So from Halfords you would get 3 bottles for £8. Also would work with WonderWheels HotWheels using the same process.


----------



## dellwood33

My #10 Waxybox arrived this morning - looks good :thumb:


----------



## jamiepollock643

I'm so tempted to ask what's in it lol! :/


----------



## Drewie

I'm not telling


----------



## MEH4N

got my first ever waxybox today, im very impressed. I took bent photos on instagram so people dont see whats in it properly, what a fail that was when theres loads on there already


----------



## Johnny_B

I also got julys waxybox and i must say for 15 pound .. its a complete steal with the products in it


----------



## Natalie

My waxybox arrived yesterday  Looking forward to trying out the contents - it's another cracker :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

Got these today

Thanks cyc and polished bliss.


----------



## Naddy37

The detailing swab stick thingies that I got off ebay safely arrived this morning.

Considering they came from China, delivery was very quick.


----------



## dellwood33

Natalie said:


> My waxybox arrived yesterday  Looking forward to trying out the contents - it's another cracker :thumb:


As it's a "Cracker" Natalie, have you had the little bit of "Cheese" with it 
Have you worked out what the little triangle is for ?


----------



## Natalie

dellwood33 said:


> As it's a "Cracker" Natalie, have you had the little bit of "Cheese" with it
> Have you worked out what the little triangle is for ?


It was a bit chewy  
Thought it might be handy for applying dressing to trim.


----------



## Les Brock

Took a punt on my first Waxybox :buffer:.....lets hope i'm not disapointed :lol:

Cant wait for it to arrive now:thumb:

Regards

Les


----------



## Short1e

Rascal_69 said:


> Got these today
> 
> Thanks cyc and polished bliss.


What are the white towels please?


----------



## Rascal_69

Short1e said:


> What are the white towels please?


There tims ultra fine buffing towels.

Feel superb. £4 for 2. I got 10


----------



## dailly92

Got 4 bottles of wonder wheels £2 each
2 cans of tyre silk £2 each just for cleaning pals cars etc.


----------



## PugIain

Some more TW speed wax, a bottle of the wash and wash and an interior dressing. £1 each


----------



## Gilfishman

Bottle of smartdeatail,,and some smart leather:newbie::thumb:love this detailer,good on glass too.spray and wipe,looks like you've spent hours waxing,,but I can do my landrover in about 20 mins.


----------



## Meta5

Just order detailing brush set from Envy, link from this forum.


----------



## dabhand

1st purchase since joining here :










but probably not the last, you're all a bad influence


----------



## Paul.D

Dab hand your missing a cutting compound and polish I'm sure you have started on a slippery slope its all down hill from here


----------



## SheffSean

A pair of deep plush micro fibre towels.

Sean.


----------



## justinio

5 bottles of Daisy from Tesco, and 5 empty 1L bottles and spray heads from i4detailing.


----------



## Kimo




----------



## Derekh929

This week Swisvax Seal Fead & Some Envy Brushes


----------



## chrisgreen

Picked up a few bits inc. a foaming pump sprayer from Elite Car Care on Friday:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## ash-ct

Just bagged a BOGOF offer for a deltalyo kit bag from monza for a twenty spot and also got myself 2 free milk crates this morn, cheeky sods on ebay actually ask for money for theirs


----------



## themk2

Now the lady has had little cleaning of late, so I've decided to treat her! I've just ordered a FlyBy 30 kit from CarPro to do the back and side windows. 
I've already got Gtechniq G1 on the front, but that may get replaced if I've got enough FlyBy 30 left, as the G1 has been on a good 8 or 9 months easily, and the glass needs a good deep clean!


----------



## Rich0811

Not exactly today but over the past few weeks ive bought:

Auto Finesse Iron Out
AS Tardis
Metro Vac n Blow
Megs APC
Megs APC Bottle + foamer
Megs #7
Megs #16
Megs #34 (1 gallon)
Megs #105
Megs #205
CarPro Eraser
Werkstat Acrylic Kit
California Scents Arctic Ice
MF Buffing bonnet x2
x3 Hexlogic Pads
Autoglym Glass Polish
Zaino Borderless Blonde Finishing towels Pack of 3
Z-18
600ml bottle with sprayer

Oh and Julys Waxybox - Still waiting on the elusive Prima Amigo! No where to be found, grr!


----------



## nichol4s

C2V3 and C4


----------



## Rascal_69

Wait till I receive my swissvax I will get a picture up another few goodies. 

Flex 3401 vrg
Swissvax crystal rock
Swissvax best of show


----------



## Coxy234

Just starting the Collection...

Snow Foam Lance

Valet Pro - Advanced Neutral Snow Foam

Valet Pro - Inch Round Wheel Brush

Disposable Nitrile Gloves - Pkg/100

Isopropanol Alcohol (IPA) 500ml

MF Drying Towel

6 MF Clothes

And California Scents Coronado Cherry Car Scent to make the car smell nice.


----------



## MEH4N

got these last week from elite car care



Used the buffing cloths today and theyre great, theyre the ones from the group buy


----------



## chrisgreen

Mehan said:


> got these last week from ecc
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/cWv0UIPBKi/
> 
> Used the buffing cloths today and theyre great, theyre the ones from the group buy


Link not working mate.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Just placed another order with auto finesse.

500ml spritz
1 litre verso
250ml Tripple
1 litre Avalanche to try out.
2 sweet shop air freshners ( love these ! ) 
2 microfibres applicator pads
1 microfibre cloth.

Making use of that mobile discount code


----------



## Johnny_B

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Just placed another order with auto finesse.
> 
> 500ml spritz
> 1 litre verso
> 250ml Tripple
> 1 litre Avalanche to try out.
> 2 sweet shop air freshners ( love these ! )
> 2 microfibres applicator pads
> 1 microfibre cloth.
> 
> Making use of that mobile discount code


what mobile discount code?


----------



## mike41

A litre of AB Banana Gloss Shampoo,a sample of AB Tyre Sheen and a Blueberry Fresh Scents spray from Autocleanz in Bolsover (yesterday) :thumb:
Mike


----------



## mike41

Mehan said:


> got these last week from elite car care
> 
> 
> 
> Used the buffing cloths today and theyre great, theyre the ones from the group buy


I got those as well theyre amazing
Mike


----------



## MEH4N

chrisgreen said:


> Link not working mate.


sorted on photobucket now thanks chris :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

Those Eurow plush buffing cloths are fantastic. Bought a 10-pack a couple of months back, used them for my big detail just before FCS - made buffing off AF Desire a lot easier (and it was a bugger to get off).


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Johnny_B said:


> what mobile discount code?


You have to go on auto finesse shop online using a mobile phone and use the mobile site instead of desktop and when checking out type in MOBILE82 in the coupon box. 
I found it still worked when using my ipad
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=312508


----------



## Wilco

Paid a visit to Matt (Stangalang) today and picked up a couple of items. I must say his product knowledge is incredible, was a pleasure to meet you mate.










I've had a quick go with the gloss sealant and it is fantastic!


----------



## SteveyG

Half a bottle down already???


----------



## dailly92

took advantage of asda offers and bought 
4x Wonder wheels universal
2x tyre silk aerosol (ideal for engine bays)
2x noodle mitss
1x tripplewax shampoo
1 pack of microfibers (can never have too many haha)

also picked up dome stuff from halfrauds

G3 bodywork detox shampoo
2x megs microfibre applicators
Megs Ultimate Compound

And ordered

Replacement Menzerna FG2500
Replacement Carpro Eraser


All of this was ofcourse after promising the Mrs that i wouldnt be purchasing any detailing gear this month haha


----------



## Wilco

SteveyG said:


> Half a bottle down already???


I've decanted 500ml into a spray bottle. I've hardly used any at all. Lovely product.


----------



## Loken

Valet Pro Wheel Brush
Sonus Applicator Pads
AF Rejuvenate
AF Tough Coat
BH Clay
Iron X


----------



## composite

None yet but big order going into Cleanyourcar this week


----------



## nichol4s

All the lake country 100mm spot pads
VP citrus wash
1ltr vp bottle and trigger

Must cancel my Internet :wall:


----------



## chrisgreen

My new brushes from Envy just arrived:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Short1e

Just had a little order from Cleanyoucar


----------



## Rascal_69

Short1e said:


> Just had a little order from Cleanyoucar


I got all of that in my order too. 
Microfibres feel great.

But i never got any freebies 

Had a little play with sonax qd at perfect finish. 
Both are awesome.


----------



## Rascal_69

Will just post these up as i have them already.

More still to come this week. Spent a fair whack


----------



## SheffSean

A pair of ultimate finish buckets with grit guards.

.








Sean.


----------



## Kenny Powers

My Swissvax style Envy Valeting detailing brush set arrived today!


----------



## nichol4s

Vikan long reach and some 3m tape


----------



## Doc943

AF Finale


----------



## Coxy234

Some nice goodies


----------



## James Bagguley

Some noddy bits from Smellfords to have a go at my ruined engine bay


----------



## Kobeone

AF Verso and AF revitalise 1 and pad, have now spent £150 with AF in the last few weeks :doublesho


----------



## Rascal_69

Swissvax bos


----------



## G4V JW

Some lovely bits there rascal ! :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

Just received a second set of brushes from Envy.

Brushes so nice I bought them twice!


----------



## Rascal_69

Festool shinex rap 150


----------



## Steve Saunders

Just ordered a DAS-6 Pro, CG Hex Logic orange & yellow pads, Meguiar's #105 & #205, 3M tape, AF Crystal, AF Glide, AF Clay, PB Luxury Towel, Meguiar's Lambswool wash mitt and some AF Wax Mate applicators.

Ready for a full weekend on the Golf.


----------



## mgkars

Meguiars no.7 and final inspection and some applicator pads


----------



## SheffSean

I just bought some 303 aerospace protectant off the bay for my plastic and rubber engine bits and pieces, pics to follow.

Sean.


----------



## KeithOPC

Received a few nice bits this morning in the post.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Rascal_69 said:


> Festool shinex rap 150


I can see your Menzies acc number lol


----------



## nichol4s

1 x primo plush
3 x duo edge less 
4 x sonus style ones
4 x plain white ones
1 x sweet shop


----------



## ColinG

Meguiars NXT wash


----------



## WhichOne'sPink?

neilos said:


> The detailing swab stick thingies that I got off ebay safely arrived this morning.
> 
> Considering they came from China, delivery was very quick.


And here I am using cotton buds like a peasant. :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> And here I am using cotton buds like a peasant. :thumb:


I thought the same about these until I actually got one included in my Waxybox - I used it to apply the Nanolex Trim Sealant and since then I bought a pack myself. They are great for all the tricky areas on the Mini.

Well worth it IMO


----------



## Porsche 993

Just bought some sample waxes and some other stuff :thumb: if i continue at this buying rate, i guess my bank account is empty in a few weeks :lol:


----------



## LiE

Some new toys arrived.

AF Avalanche
AF Revive
Menzerna 203s
Gyeon Bathe
Gyeon Iron
Gyeon Woolie Mitt
Lakecountry light cutting pad


----------



## daydotz

I've ordered some C2V3 & some Angelwax H2GO


----------



## devitt

Got these few things from Polished Bliss and Auto Finesse this week:


----------



## CodHead

Scholl Concepts blue & orange spot pads and backing plate
A Gazebo


----------



## Mike_Wizz

These just turned up for me ready for tomorrows cleaning of my sisters ibiza


----------



## deano93tid

Race glaze Leather cleaning brush
syphon pump to empty large containers into spray bottles
Various fine detailing brushes
CG pad conditioner


----------



## Dazz

Autosmart van made its visit today!

1x 4.5" backing plate for my rotary
1x orange pad 6"
1x black pad 6"
1x blast fresh
2x brisk foam
1x 5L duet


----------



## MEH4N

I picked up some britemax iron max yesterday from ecc


----------



## Santaslonecruze

A bottle of PoorBoys Diamond White glaze for my reflex silver Golf GT


----------



## Natalie

Small bottle of ONR


----------



## CaptainKirk95

Poorboys Natrual look trim dressing
6 Wax applicators
IPA
FK1000P
Valetpro snow foam
Pump dispenser

And won lots of other goodies the other day!!:thumb:


----------



## robtech

renovo kit for a black roof via ebay ( thats managed to get lost in the post aghhhh)
1 litre of srp via ebay with sponge and microfiber ebay leight valet
2 bottles of turdwax hardshine from tesco for 2 quid...i never use it but its good as a gift for a newbie or to use on cars you dont own


----------



## Drewie

Meguiars microfibre wash mitt and a microfibre madness incredimitt from polished bliss. 
Ordered Thursday night turned up Saturday morning before work. Lush.


----------



## sistersvisions

Took advantage of Eco Touch's 25% off & Free Postage offer thats on & ordered these...


----------



## mike41

Dodo juice Mint Merkin glass cloth from Monster Detail on the bay of e. :thumb:

Mike


----------



## matt.allen123

Loads! Don't tell the misses! 

Got: 

Gyeon prep,
Gyeon tyre 
Gyeon iron 
Af citrus power
Af sprite 
Af revive 
Af avalanche 
Swissvax glacier 
Loads of microfibres


----------



## Short1e

Had this lot delivered last week

From Waxybox



From The Ultimate Finish



From eBay



From Elite Car Care, Car-Chem & Waxybox


----------



## Wazhalo31

A whole bunch of gear from Car Chem


----------



## 5doorfish

Menzerna Fast Gloss FG500 POS500 - 250ml 
Gliptone Aroma Pad Large Leather Scented Air freshener 
8L LTR Capacity 45 PSI Portable Pressure Power Washer 
3M Perfect-It III 80mm Spot Pad Triple Pack 
PoorBoys Black Hole Shine Glaze - Dark Colours 16oz 
Valet Pro Dragon's Breath Contamination Cleaner 1000ml 
Meguiars Car Cleaner Wax
240V 120W ORBITAL CAR POLISHER 
3M 3434 19mm x 50m Scotch Blue Car Masking Tape
I4D Uber Yellow Premium Drying Towel
Nitrile Gloves box of 100 MEDIUM 
Meguiars Paint Restoration Kit Gift Pack

I think I probably should have stopped buying stuff but I just couldn't help myself :/


----------



## Ryanjdover

Two sizes of Black hex logic pads and a hard candy panel pot.


----------



## chris_786

Meguires MF system a bottle and foaming head Z2  happy boy.


----------



## bmerritt87

Pot of auto finesse Illusion and a wax mate. Intrigued to see if it will add anything further to my black paint! I've heard good things so looking forward to it. Great service by auto finesse aswell by the way. Got an email to say it was dispatched only 40 mins after I ordered!!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rayner

12 Brushes!


----------



## Ford

rayner said:


> 12 Brushes!


Where'd you get them, looks like what I'm looking for


----------



## Wazhalo31

Ford said:


> Where'd you get them, looks like what I'm looking for


Hi Perfectly cleaned do a box 12 for about £13 I think.


----------



## 5doorfish

thats a decent price, have they got a website?


----------



## V3nom

5doorfish said:


> thats a decent price, have they got a website?


http://www.perfectlycleaned.co.uk/d...0mm-dia-head-plastic-ferrule-brush-3836-p.asp


----------



## 5doorfish

i bought some plastic sheeting to protect the interior while I clean the door hinges, sills etc... maybe that me be being ott


----------



## LeeH

A George.


----------



## 5doorfish

sweet, thats next on my list of purchases, where did you get yours from?


----------



## Natalie

I want a George, haven't got a big enough hiding place for one though :lol: and I don't think I could get away with "oh that? I've had it ages..."


----------



## 5doorfish

haha yeah, my garage is over loaded, im sure ill find a way to sneak one in.
no one ever has to know


----------



## Natalie

No garage  
I've tried telling the OH Hetty needs a man in her life :lol:


----------



## 5doorfish

how did that go down? lol


----------



## nichol4s

I've struggled this week I don't know what I "Need" to waste money on??


----------



## LeeH

5doorfish said:


> sweet, thats next on my list of purchases, where did you get yours from?


http://www.henryvacs.co.uk/acatalog/George_Vacuum_Cleaner_GVE_370-2.html#a825714

Includes next day postage


----------



## sprocketser

CarPro TarX , IronX , Sonax BSD ,& Sonax Full Effect .


----------



## Chris_911

CYC EP801 rotary
Chemical Guys pads
Carpro Denim & Velvet orange peel pads
Carpro Fixer
Carpro Eraser
Carpro PERL
3M masking tape
Gtechniq C6
Auto Finesse Revive
Astonish engine degreaser (£1/bottle at 'The Range' and it works well)
Long handled wheel brushes from The Range for under arch cleaning
CYC Paint Thickness Gauge
Valet Pro wheel brush
Envy detailing brush set
FK 1000P High Temp Sealant
Sonax Extreme Brilliant Shine Detailer
303 High Tec Fabric Guard
Scholl Concepts Daisies & sanding block
Meguiars wet sand backing pad
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner

Not strictly all bought today but over the last few days.


----------



## Rayner

Ford said:


> Where'd you get them, looks like what I'm looking for





Wazhalo31 said:


> Hi Perfectly cleaned do a box 12 for about £13 I think.





5doorfish said:


> thats a decent price, have they got a website?





V3nom said:


> http://www.perfectlycleaned.co.uk/d...0mm-dia-head-plastic-ferrule-brush-3836-p.asp


:thumb:

Cheers lads


----------



## nichol4s

Both the angled wheel woolies
Gyeon wash mitt 
5ltrs tardis
5.5 lake country white, black and yellow CCS
4 lake country green
1ltr c2v3
30ml c4
500ml eraser
G5
G4

And that's it................for now :lol:

Well until rob_vrs puts ideas into my head


----------



## Flakey

Duragloss 601 polish bonding agent.


----------



## rob_vrs

nichol4s said:


> Both the angled wheel woolies
> Gyeon wash mitt
> 5ltrs tardis
> 5.5 lake country white, black and yellow CCS
> 4 lake country green
> 1ltr c2v3
> 30ml c4
> 500ml eraser
> G5
> G4
> 
> And that's it................for now :lol:
> 
> Well until rob_vrs puts ideas into my head


I hope your misses knows about all this stuff. Don't mess about do you, iv got some ideas up my sleeve for more products, heard a flex is on its way to you or something


----------



## nichol4s

rob_vrs said:


> I hope your misses knows about all this stuff. Don't mess about do you, iv got some ideas up my sleeve for more products, heard a flex is on its way to you or something


Cause she know or at least she will when it gets delivered :lol:

Flex :doublesho


----------



## novaecosse

5l of Autoglym Express Wax :thumb:


----------



## Steve Saunders

Auto Finesse Spritz
Auto Finesse Iron Out
Auto Finesse Glide
Auto Finesse Crystal
303 Aerospace Protectant
Finish Kare 1000p Sealant


----------



## Mixman

Wax Tec Fall Off V2 after trying a sample from Waxybox


----------



## Rascal_69

image by arfanrasul, on Flickr


----------



## V3nom

Small purchase today...


----------



## Short1e

This arrived yesterday - Bought due to a feature from Waxybox


----------



## Ns1980

Wax-tec Mint 
Pinnacle MF Rejuvenator 
DDJ Basics Shampoo 
VP brush

All from Waxamomo


----------



## Ns1980

Wax-tec Mint 
Pinnacle MF Rejuvenator 
DDJ Basics Shampoo 
VP brush

All from Waxamomo


----------



## marc147

last night i bought, v34 hybrid compound,4" orange and green hex logic, 5.5" green hex logic backing plates, menzerna final finish and a supernatural wash mitt


----------



## Short1e

Ns1980 said:


> Wax-tec Mint
> Pinnacle MF Rejuvenator
> DDJ Basics Shampoo
> VP brush
> 
> All from Waxamomo


I think i'll add the MF Rejuv to my basket


----------



## Mani

New batch !!!

My new batch !!!


----------



## Rascal_69

More stuff.


Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr

Custom waxes made to order. 1 hybrid and 1 show edition


----------



## sprocketser

Rascal_69 said:


> More stuff.
> 
> 
> Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr
> 
> Custom waxes made to order. 1 hybrid and 1 show edition


Wow , nice products mate .

Would be great for a review on these custom waxes mate , if possible .


----------



## Rascal_69

Need something to test them on but yeah I could throw up a compare topic. 

Thinking maybe compare the show against sv bos. Hybrid against af illusion. 

Both smell of mango


----------



## sprocketser

Rascal_69 said:


> Need something to test them on but yeah I could throw up a compare topic.
> 
> Thinking maybe compare the show against sv bos. Hybrid against af illusion.
> 
> Both smell of mango


That would be awesome mate .


----------



## andy quin

*What I bought in the last 4 days*

Well over the last 4 days I've bought...

Halfords jet wash inc 10m hose 
Shortened gun and lance inc quick release 
Gtechniq C1+C2v3, P1 nano polish, panel wipe, G6 perfect Glass
Valet Pro foam sticks
Dodo Juce pad set , purple haze 
Megs even coat aplocator s, 105 ultra cut compound 
Large sash brush 
Asda wheel brush and carpet brush 
50mm 3m tape 
Spray bottles 
50 lint free micro fibres 
2 30 led flood lights +8m flex twin and earth 
And to blow out the boat to plugs lol

:newbie:


----------



## V3nom

Got this bad boy the other day!










Had a go of it this PM! Fantastic piece of kit


----------



## Bartl

Pd8 for £80


----------



## Wazhalo31

V3nom said:


> Got this bad boy the other day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a go of it this PM! Fantastic piece of kit


Best Wet Vac on the Market. Get some grwat results using G101 through it.


----------



## Wazhalo31

Bartl said:


> Pd8 for £80


Bargain:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## V3nom

Wazhalo31 said:


> Best Wet Vac on the Market. Get some grwat results using G101 through it.


Yeah, gonna try some G101 through it soon! What dilution rate do you suggest?


----------



## Wazhalo31

Hi I use about 30ml of G101 and fill the water container to the top.


----------



## Natalie

Got some Britemax Twins yesterday


----------



## Meta5

Meguairs tyre gel
Crevass tool for my hoover
Clay bars
Grit guard
Also managed to get some Daisy APC from Tesco, half price at 49p at the moment


----------



## READER84

Some Megs Endurance and Gold Class shampoo


----------



## chrisgreen

In light of recent discussions - I've just gone and ordered more snowfoam!

ValetPro PH Neutral to be precise - works well in my Mesto - will save my UltraMousse for the pressure washer lance when I am snowfoaming all the cars in the house...and the driveway....and next door's hedge.....etc


----------



## Craig P

I've recently just bought all this lot;


1 x

Valet Pro Glass Cleaner - 1 Litre

1 x

Valet Pro Short Weave Glass Microfibre Cloth

1 x

Valet PRO Advanced Poseidon Car Wash - 1 Litre

1 x

Valet Pro Advanced pH Neutral Snow Foam 1 Litre

1 x

Autoglym Metal Polish 55ml

1 x

Autoglym Bubblegum Scented Air Freshener

1 x

CarPro TarX - Powerful Tar and Glue Remover 600ml

1 x

Daytona Speedmaster Wheel Brush - For Cars & Bikes

1 x

Bilt Hamber Surfex HD All Purpose Cleaner/Degreaser - 1 litre


All really great products aswell


----------



## MEH4N

chrisgreen said:


> In light of recent discussions - I've just gone and ordered more snowfoam!
> 
> ValetPro PH Neutral to be precise - works well in my Mesto - will save my UltraMousse for the pressure washer lance when I am snowfoaming all the cars in the house...and the driveway....and next door's hedge.....etc


Chris what mesto do you have? im looking at this http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/mesto-1-5-l-foamer-pressure-sprayer.html
I was going to purchase a AD snow foam lance but am used to using a citrus pre wash though a sprayer.

Is it actually good for proper foaming action?


----------



## chrisgreen

MEH4N said:


> Chris what mesto do you have? im looking at this http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/mesto-1-5-l-foamer-pressure-sprayer.html


Yep - that's the one I've got. I keep it with my mini kit at the girlfriend's place. At home I've got an Autobrite Direct lance for my Nilfisk.


MEH4N said:


> I was going to purchase a AD snow foam lance but am used to using a citrus pre wash though a sprayer.
> 
> Is it actually good for proper foaming action?


Yes - it produces proper foam, but it's hard work - you have to pump it several times in the course of covering the car. It also uses more product than a normal pressure washer snowfoam lance.

If you have a pressure washer, get a snowfoam lance for it. If you need portability, then the Mesto is ideal.

You'll never look back, trust me. If you want I can bring my Mesto with me on Saturday so you can have a play with it.


----------



## Bradders

chrisgreen said:


> Yep - that's the one I've got. I keep it with my mini kit at the girlfriend's place. At home I've got an Autobrite Direct lance for my Nilfisk.
> 
> Yes - it produces proper foam, but it's hard work - you have to pump it several times in the course of covering the car. It also uses more product than a normal pressure washer snowfoam lance.
> 
> If you have a pressure washer, get a snowfoam lance for it. If you need portability, then the Mesto is ideal.
> 
> You'll never look back, trust me. If you want I can bring my Mesto with me on Saturday so you can have a play with it.


I love my Mesto. Best thing I've bought this year


----------



## MEH4N

chrisgreen said:


> Yep - that's the one I've got. I keep it with my mini kit at the girlfriend's place. At home I've got an Autobrite Direct lance for my Nilfisk.
> 
> Yes - it produces proper foam, but it's hard work - you have to pump it several times in the course of covering the car. It also uses more product than a normal pressure washer snowfoam lance.
> 
> If you have a pressure washer, get a snowfoam lance for it. If you need portability, then the Mesto is ideal.
> 
> You'll never look back, trust me. If you want I can bring my Mesto with me on Saturday so you can have a play with it.


Thanks chris. If you dont mind id love to see it on saturday. :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

MEH4N said:


> Thanks chris. If you dont mind id love to see it on saturday. :thumb:


Consider it done


----------



## Mike_Wizz

Autosmart man just been got duet, brisk, glass clear and finish


----------



## Junkers_GTi

Not today but last saturday. I had little shampoo left so I finally could get these:










2 liter container each.


----------



## neilb62

20X Microfiber Applicator pads.... last of the big spenders....


----------



## PugIain

I didn't buy it but some Meguiars leather care stuff. Smells odd, works quite nicely.


----------



## Matt.

New Buckets & Grit Guards, some more G1, T1, & new Wheel Mitt.

Yesterday, more shampoo. Saturday, DLUX & Wash Mitt!!


----------



## Rara

*best drying towel...EVER*

1 x CG-Wooly Mammoth drying towel_(blew my mind! its amazing)_

3 x CG- Monster Edgeless MF towel_(for soft paint)_ 16x16
super stoked


----------



## 123HJMS

Got some megs endurance gel as I'm on holiday in the states and its only £5 over here in the supermarket! They also sell 1.5L of Zymol Auto Wash (light blue stuff) for about £7 so might have to go back for that!


----------



## SteveyG

Rara said:


> 1 x CG-Wooly Mammoth drying towel_(blew my mind! its amazing)_
> 
> 3 x CG- Monster Edgeless MF towel_(for soft paint)_ 16x16
> super stoked


People who have only used the uber yellow towels have no idea what they're missing :argie:


----------



## chrisgreen

Little purchase, want to try and clean up some of the muckier hoses in the engine bay:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

Will likely buy a tonne of stuff when I visit Zaino this weekend.


----------



## MEH4N

Went to sainsburys in hayes and happened to see a autosmart rep parked up eating his lunch in his van. Was taking some pictures of a friends car and remembered i wanted some tyre dandy. Very friendly chap and didnt even mind me disturbing him half way through his sandwich to buy a can.


----------



## chrisgreen

MEH4N said:


> Went to sainsburys in hayes and happened to see a autosmart rep parked up eating his lunch in his van. Was taking some pictures of a friends car and remembered i wanted some tyre dandy. Very friendly chap and didnt even mind me disturbing him half way through his sandwich to buy a can.


Result!


----------



## Chris_911

From Elite Car Care:
1 x Daytona Speedmaster Wheel Brush
1 x Autosmart G101 - All Purpose Cleaner - 5 litres
1 x CarPro Swirl Free Wool Wash Mitt 
2 x Elite 22oz 650ml Bottle & Spray Head
4 x Meguiars Unigrit Finishing Paper 3000 Grade 
1 x Elite 75mm Rotary Backing Plate - M14 Fitment 
1 x Grit Guard Plus (bucket set)

From CarPro UK:
1 x CeriGlass hand applicator 
1 x CeriGlass: Glass Polish & Cleaner (500ml) 
1 x Glass Rayon Polishing Pad - 5"- 5 PACK 
1 x Iron X (1000ml) 
2 x PERL Tire Applicator


----------



## MEH4N

Heres a pic of the tyre dandy i got today



Got to love the stuff


----------



## pihx

Just got my shipment from Detailed Clean 

2x orange hex pads
2x white hex pads
1x blue hex pad
1x black hex pad
1x menzerna fg 400
1x cg xxx hardcore paste wax


----------



## chrisgreen

MEH4N said:


> Heres a pic of the tyre dandy i got today
> 
> 
> Got to love the stuff


Looking good. Must go up on the top floor of that car park at Lombardy - looks like a great spot for photography. Bizarrely - I shop there all the time, have never parked higher than the 1st floor.


----------



## MEH4N

yes you mostly just see the odd person parked up there. The lighting is great for pics at night. With the weather being good the car park is great for pics.


----------



## Waylander-A4

Nice RS.. lovely


----------



## msb

Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer, Gtechniq C2v3 and a couple of california scents just arrived from Cleanyourcar!


----------



## READER84

Just ordered a DAS-6 Pro and a couple of other bits


----------



## dailly92

AF tripple as my existing bottle is running out
AF microfibre applicators

Some Angelwax :
Vision
QED
Shampoo
Revalation


----------



## hungryhorace

Guys please help, well and truly in the doo-doo when the other half sees the following delivery tomorrow from CYC:

DAS-6 Pro Meguiars kit, with the #80 and #83
Chemical Guys wooly mammoth
and some fk1000p

I man mathed the DA because the idiot builders yesterday dumped all the roof tiles into the drive area coating both the mini and m5 in cement dust that has then got damp and you know the rest. (I actually left the cars there on purpose knowing I would then need to justify this to the otherhalf) but she doesn't know how much I've ordered or the cost... a week before our hols!


----------



## 1animal1

Megs APC
2x Megs Bottles
3 Megs Heads
Gtech i1
2xbrushes

First lot of supplies I've bought in ages, quite pleased with myself for keeping under £50 :O


----------



## READER84

This little beauty turned up today


----------



## spudd

just recieved my wheel woolies from CYC (thanks for the speedy delivery to northern ireland!) hope these are as good as everyone says cos it seems to take me an age with the various brushes ive used so far!


----------



## V3nom

spudd said:


> just recieved my wheel woolies from CYC (thanks for the speedy delivery to northern ireland!) hope these are as good as everyone says cos it seems to take me an age with the various brushes ive used so far!


I don't think you'll be disappointed


----------



## sistersvisions

Some new air freshners to try...


----------



## Bristle Hound

CarPro Reload 400ml

5 x Eurow Shagpile Double Density Buffing/Detailing Towels from the GB


----------



## jy_oc_hx

1892ml of Meguiar's NXT Generation car wash. My first Meg's purchase. Then on the drive home it started raining so I'm itching to clean the car if its dry tomorrow.


----------



## Waylander-A4

Bristle Hound said:


> CarPro Reload 400ml
> 
> 5 x Eurow Shagpile Double Density Buffing/Detailing Towels from the GB


wash the towels first mate they chuck fluff everywhere


----------



## Bristle Hound

Waylander-A4 said:


> wash the towels first mate they chuck fluff everywhere


Did that on the day of delivery Martin.  :thumb:

Still super plush after the first wash 

Saving them for the 'new arrival' :buffer: :lol:


----------



## Drewie

AngelWax Ag
AngelWax Dark Angel
AngelWax Revelation
Dodo Juice Lime Prime

From Bears Wax Factory


----------



## sprocketser

Bought yesterday actually , one Gallon each of Leatherique Rejuvenator Oil & Prestine Clean .


----------



## Wheelzntoys

*Microfiber Madness*
Incredimitt
Crazy pile
Dry me crazy


----------



## Brooklands

Got this (bargain I think!) to tackle the cracks and scratches on my Saab 9000 Aero seat,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370876709985?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Drewie

Werkstat prime acrylic and a meguiars microfiber applicator pad from PB


----------



## Wingnuts

auto finesse oblitarate, crystal, finale, finishing pad, 3x spot pad, revitalise kit, spray head


----------



## DimSum

Elite 250ml Superfine Mist Spray Bottles, CarPro IronX Cherry,Menzerna 135mm Pads White/Orange/Yellow Triple Pack and Poorboy's Black Hole - Show Glaze for Dark


----------



## LeeH

Onr, ipa.


----------



## fixedwheel

Picked up an IncrediMitt, IncrediSponge & angled Wheel Woolie at the Zaino get together yesterday morning.

John


----------



## Big Buffer

Waiting for my present to arrive.
Getting a nice shiny Festool to play with


----------



## lowejackson

My biggest order in many years

CarPro Dlux
VP carpet cleaner
Optimum Opti-Seal
Optimum GPS
CarPro Reload
assorted foam pads


----------



## Demetrios72

AG Rapid Detailer
5L Sakura Mighty Greem Shampoo, bargain at £5.99
2 x sheepkin wash mitts


----------



## chrisgreen

Z-7
Z-16
And a set of Wheel Woolies at the Zaino open house on Saturday morning.


----------



## forest-sion

Delivered today from CYC


----------



## James Bagguley

A new SF lance bottle  Hope it fits...


----------



## nbray67

PB White Daimond show glaze.
AG Trim gel.
AG HD Wax at a great price!!


----------



## jamiepollock643

Over the last few days-

Poorboys white diamond show glaze
Poorboys nattys paste wax - white
Gtechniq C5
Eco Touch tyre dressing x2
Foam applicators x12
Waxybox subscription renewal


----------



## bigmac3161

Gonna be busy gtechniq C1, Exo v2 ,panel wipe , carpro trix and new carpro wash mitt.


----------



## Moviestar

Rubber pad, rubber block, hydraulic ramp, jack, rubber pads, jacking pad adapter

To help supporting the car when Jacking up:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rubber-pad-rubber-block-hydraulic-ramp-jack-rubber-pads-jacking-pad-adapter-/251317158974?pt=UK_Lifting_Moving_Equipment&hash=item3a83ab843e


----------



## chrisgreen

Moviestar said:


> Rubber pad, rubber block, hydraulic ramp, jack, rubber pads, jacking pad adapter
> 
> To help supporting the car when Jacking up:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rubber-pad-rubber-block-hydraulic-ramp-jack-rubber-pads-jacking-pad-adapter-/251317158974?pt=UK_Lifting_Moving_Equipment&hash=item3a83ab843e


Oooh - great spot there, I've just ordered two.

It's one of the more annoying things about working on the C4 - pinch welds and no proper jacking points. These modified hockey pucks work perfectly with my Lidl and Aldi trolley jacks (I already use two the same size as these without grooves in to cushion when I'm lifting cars with flat jacking points), and saves me having to cut a groove out of a puck myself.


----------



## kieron_67

dj purple haze
AG tar remover
DJ clay bar's
Waxybox August box

Just waiting for them to come in the post now.


----------



## Bowgs

AF finale 
AF citrus power
Carpro eraser
CG mammouth drying towel 

Can't wait to see how the Mammouth compres to my uber!


----------



## Rascal_69

More tape










About 50 rolls now


----------



## rob_vrs

Feel free to send me some


----------



## Rascal_69

rob_vrs said:


> Feel free to send me some


Building my collection. Hopefully soon have enough to build a castle

All sizes now. 19mm, 25mm, 38mm and 50mm


----------



## Waylander-A4

goes to fancy dress parties as the blue mummy !


----------



## Drewie

A fishscale weave microfiber - ebay
Sonax full effect wheel cleaner
CarPro IronX
Meguiars microfibre applicators
Sonax XBS detailer


----------



## Waylander-A4

Todays delivery








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## scratcher

A few rolls of 3M blue tape and another litre of Wolf's Decon Gel. Love the stuff


----------



## gérard83

delivered this morning from Elite Car Care

SURPRISE  gifting 2 spray head

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/pef6.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/5hp4.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## svended

Received over the last couple of days. 
 
 
Received this morning. 
 
I am a very happy guy, even if the wallet ain't.


----------



## msb

Had some new drying towels arrive,waiting on sonax wax


----------



## suspal

I needed to stock up with these:

civic typeR 012 by suspal, on Flickr


----------



## SteveyG

chrisgreen said:


> Oooh - great spot there, I've just ordered two.
> 
> It's one of the more annoying things about working on the C4 - pinch welds and no proper jacking points. These modified hockey pucks work perfectly with my Lidl and Aldi trolley jacks (I already use two the same size as these without grooves in to cushion when I'm lifting cars with flat jacking points), and saves me having to cut a groove out of a puck myself.


Just jack up on the subframe :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N

suspal said:


> I needed to stock up with these:
> 
> civic typeR 012 by suspal, on Flickr


Suspal you now a reseller for CG lol. Thats alot of pads. That'll take a while to use


----------



## chrisgreen

A 10m hose for my Nilfisk (2nd hand, needs to be tested), and a couple of hockey pucks with a groove cut out of them to use on my trolley jacks when jacking up the C4 with its annoying pinch weld jacking points.


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Wingnuts

No pics but received the other day
AF oblitarate
AF finale
AF crystal
AF reviterlise kit

Today bought awaiting delivery 

Detailer's Pro Polishing Pad Rejuvenator
CG woolie mammoth drying towel 
CG watermelon air freshener


----------



## Spoony

chrisgreen said:


> A 10m hose for my Nilfisk (2nd hand, needs to be tested), and a couple of hockey pucks with a groove cut out of them to use on my trolley jacks when jacking up the C4 with its annoying pinch weld jacking points.
> 
> 
> Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Where did you get the pucks?


----------



## SteveyG

Spoony said:


> Where did you get the pucks?


Two pages ago:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4240499&postcount=2176


----------



## pee

Chemical guys mr pink shampoo and some wire wool


----------



## gérard83

gérard83 said:


> delivered this morning from Elite Car Care
> 
> SURPRISE  gifting 2 spray head
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/pef6.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/5hp4.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us


now i'm ready


----------



## kieron_67

kent microfibres (plush buffing cloths)
kent drying towel
wheel brush


----------



## GarveyVW

gérard83 said:


> now i'm ready


I've got those microfibres, they are great.


----------



## V3nom

waxybox

Orchard Auto Care HydrophobePro

CG Bare Bones


----------



## gérard83

GarveyVW said:


> I've got those microfibres, they are great.


Hi Garvey 
I took it for Q D applying


----------



## CGRD

Halfords Panel Wipes 

(Ive found they get the paint squeaky clean before Exo application)


----------



## bigmac3161

Prompt arrival as usual.


----------



## Rebel007

Wayyyy tooo much lol, a 10m extension for my NEW Wickes induction 2100PW (rebadged Lavorwash), Zaino CS & Z6 gloss enhancer Z-PC Fusion Dual Action Paint Cleaner Swirl Remover and some detailing brushes in other words far too much and far more than I should have spent lol.


----------



## Bartl

Another pd8, dyson car attachments, megs tyre gel, megs detailer, megs quick wax, megs applicator sponge.


----------



## huvo

A set of wheel woollies from PB. Been wanting them for ages then when I went to order, there out of stock. Back in today - ordered  Cant wait to try them, shiny wheels here we come.... along with cut free knuckles


----------



## Hercs74

Gtechniq stuff, yet again......

Panel Wipe
G Wash
G4
C5
Metal Polish
T1

And excellent rapid turn around and delivery........


----------



## Rascal_69

More stuff.

Swapped with Id Doug this time and also my rotary extensions arrived


----------



## sprocketser

Rascal_69 said:


> More stuff.
> 
> Swapped with Id Doug this time and also my rotary extensions arrived


Oops , new stuff mate !


----------



## Rascal_69

Also 2 waxy boxes yesterday. 

Still waiting on a few things  

2x metal halides 150w
1x 50w led floodlight

Tub of swissvax. Waiting is rubbish bit


----------



## sprocketser

Rascal_69 said:


> Also 2 waxy boxes yesterday.
> 
> Still waiting on a few things
> 
> 2x metal halides 150w
> 1x 50w led floodlight
> 
> Tub of swissvax. Waiting is rubbish bit


That s the bad part , Back Orders right !


----------



## chadlcfc

one bottle of ultimate compound


----------



## Rascal_69

chadlcfc said:


> one bottle of ultimate compound


Need to buy that along with 105 and 205 too.

Spent so much it's scary


----------



## sprocketser

chadlcfc said:


> one bottle of ultimate compound


It does the job & easy to get otc .


----------



## chrisgreen

sprocketser said:


> It does the job & easy to get otc .


Absolutely - great product - still my go-to choice for paint enhancement.


----------



## steve from wath

heres a few recent purchases .over the last few months
also have some cquartz kits,flyby,fog fight dlux
and some pads lake country mainly

art de nano ,glass,clay cloth,and nano sealant



polish angel,master sealant and escalte,for wifes car over the winter,going to add a wax on top as well,just deciding which,looking into bmd origins



the excellent reflectology products,great ,love these 
r1ne,snowfoam,shampoo,degreaser,etc just alter the dilution 
lockdown r-5ve paint sealant so easy to use
r-2wo a quick detail spray
defience a spray sealant
r-61x a new decon cleanse, paint wheels glass,etc,cleans ,removes iron as well,



bulk car chem products



and finally a new polishing cone and 6 new cobra cloths


----------



## rob_vrs

CarPro DLUX
Swissvax Pneu
Gtechniq g1 & g2
Gtechniq C1
Gtechniq EXOv2

Also:
CYC EP801 Rotary
Scholl wool pads 75mm & 135mm
3m soft backing plate
A range of Lake Country CCS pads

Been a busy buying month ready for new car. Next month purchase is a new Dooka washpad and id say I'm ready.


----------



## pjlfc

Snow Foam Lance and some cleaning brushes,


----------



## Rascal_69

Rob and steve lovely buys &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56396;


----------



## SheffSean

GarveyVW said:


> I've got those microfibres, they are great.


Me too, they're brilliant, £3.99 from the Boyes shop chain.

Sean.


----------



## mike41

Touch up paint and a 'flatting kit' from Paints4u to see if I can fill a few stone chips on my bonnet and AG (new formula) Glass Polish from the Bay of E :thumb:

Mike


----------



## kempe

Just a couple bits from autosmart


----------



## LeeH

Car pro turned up!


----------



## danwel

kempe said:


> Just a couple bits from autosmart


What's in the shiny silver bottles please?


----------



## Shariain

Got myself this today.










Roll on the weekend


----------



## sistersvisions

Shariain said:


> Got myself this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll on the weekend


I wonder who the labels aimed at......:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## James Bagguley

Only gone and bought a Metro Vac - Sidekick Blaster  
Bloody cheapo leaf blower packed in, fixed it (broken wire inside) the next day the motor died 

No pics because it aint here yet, but im sure you know the one...


----------



## Mike_Wizz

Got my megs 80 and 83 delivered and ordered swabs through my works supplier of all things consumable for veterinary practices which are guaranteed next day delivery :-D


----------



## wood5tock

Today I been mostly ordering this lot from CYC

Lake Country - CCS Orange Light Cutting Pad
Lake Country - CCS White Polishing Pad
Lake Country 3.5" Dual-Action Backing Plate
Lake Country - 4" CCS Orange Polishing Pad
Lake Country - 4" White CCS Polishing Pad
Collinite 476S - Super Doublecoat Auto Wax

:buffer:


----------



## danwel

Shariain said:


> Got myself this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll on the weekend


What prices is the desireable?


----------



## msb

danwel said:


> What prices is the desireable?


Second that love a bit of angelwax and this has got to be worth a try next to AF's product:thumb:


----------



## si_mon

Where can i get Desirable from? I cant see it on their website.


----------



## MEH4N

danwel said:


> What prices is the desireable?


The price is £60

Im going to do a side by side of this with desire when i get a chance. Just for fun mind.


----------



## Big Buffer

Just got this as a present from a very good friend










its my birthday


----------



## Wingnuts

Received these today


----------



## Shariain

si_mon said:


> Where can i get Desirable from? I cant see it on their website.


I collected it from Angel wax HQ but I would imagine it will be up on the site this week.


----------



## kempe

danwel said:


> What's in the shiny silver bottles please?


Ones a liquid wax and the other is a polish with slight cut think its New Image and another one just in different bottles


----------



## Ryan

willwad82 said:


> Just got this as a present from a very good friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its my birthday


does your friend want anymore friends? That's some birthday present!! 
ps happy birthday :thumb:


----------



## mikex

Just ordered my first lot of IronX, Clay and c2v3.

guessing this weekend might be a right off!


----------



## CGRD

Menzerna starting kit

Green Hexlogic Pad
Blue Hexlogic Pad

Heard some great things about this combination of products, hope they are right


----------



## danwel

kempe said:


> Ones a liquid wax and the other is a polish with slight cut think its New Image and another one just in different bottles


Cheers just being nosy


----------



## danwel

MEH4N said:


> The price is £60
> 
> Im going to do a side by side of this with desire when i get a chance. Just for fun mind.


So that's about half of the AF Desire then?


----------



## Rascal_69

danwel said:


> So that's about half of the AF Desire then?


Yeah I think desire is £120


----------



## MEH4N

danwel said:


> So that's about half of the AF Desire then?


Yes as desire is £120


----------



## danwel

MEH4N said:


> Yes as desire is £120


Hmmm interesting lol


----------



## s29nta

Just ordered some bilt hamber auto foam and some auto smart spray bottles:thumb:


----------



## DW58

Kärcher SC1020 Steam Cleaner.


----------



## Shariain

Just bought myself one of these

http://bit.ly/138AHyd

Wife was going to pay someone £30 to steam clean the oven so as long as I do that job then I have a steam cleaner I can use on the car.

Win win


----------



## Natalie

Desirable added to the website :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980

Just ordered Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels - anyone had any experience of it?


----------



## DW58

DW58 said:


> Kärcher SC1020 Steam Cleaner.





Shariain said:


> Just bought myself one of these
> 
> http://bit.ly/138AHyd
> 
> Wife was going to pay someone £30 to steam clean the oven so as long as I do that job then I have a steam cleaner I can use on the car.
> 
> Win win


Since using a hand-held steam cleaner for the first time, I've realised what a superb detailing tool it is, hence the the purchase.

Yours looks ideal too.


----------



## LeeH




----------



## profoundoblu

DAS 6 pro, 
CG pads, orange white and blue x2
3M tape
c2v3
Gliptone Leather Conditioner
Autoglym Vinyl and rubber care
Some calif car scents, 
some AF air fresheners
Valet pro vent and dash brush

Cant wait to try out the DA for the first time. Already got some p1 so ill see how it goes!


----------



## danwel

Not sure if this counts but an outside plug fitted


----------



## Sasquatch1976

Just got my WEB order including a lot of stuff. Most important I willl mention now is the Wheel Woolies. I read a lot of posts in different car related forums. Both positive and negative (there always seems to be that odd one where I think to myself "does this person actually have the product"?)  

They are amazing. I used to have the long wheel brush type from Vikan. Also a nice product. My handles seems to come off both bruses now, so thought I would try these. You really need to get these. They hold just so much water and I can get me MB 10 Spoke Sport Package wheels done in just 2-3 dips with the largest one (just fits in between the rim and brake disc) Then the medium one for the somewhat narrow spokes. smallest one does the inside of the narrow spokes. Its a 90% fit, but they really are narrow. Use it for the wheel bolt holes.

Worth every penny. Cant speak of the durability of cause....


----------



## James Bagguley

IIITS HEEERE! :tumbleweed: (my Metro Vac Sidekick i mean !)


----------



## LeeH

Sasquatch1976 said:


> Just got my WEB order including a lot of stuff. Most important I willl mention now is the Wheel Woolies. I read a lot of posts in different car related forums. Both positive and negative (there always seems to be that odd one where I think to myself "does this person actually have the product"?)
> 
> They are amazing. I used to have the long wheel brush type from Vikan. Also a nice product. My handles seems to come off both bruses now, so thought I would try these. You really need to get these. They hold just so much water and I can get me MB 10 Spoke Sport Package wheels done in just 2-3 dips with the largest one (just fits in between the rim and brake disc) Then the medium one for the somewhat narrow spokes. smallest one does the inside of the narrow spokes. Its a 90% fit, but they really are narrow. Use it for the wheel bolt holes.
> 
> Worth every penny. Cant speak of the durability of cause....


 Dam you!!! More expense!!


----------



## Drewie

LeeH said:


>


Sorry if its obvious, but wtf's this?


----------



## LeeH

DI water filter, same as the Raceglaze but a little bit bigger and much cheaper. 

Basically if you use it as a final rinse you can walk away leaving no water spots whatsoever.


----------



## noshadow

Just ordered the below from polished bliss:

AF Citrus Power
AF Crystal
Detailing brush set
3x lambswool mitt
PB drying towel
2x PB buckets
Microfiber Madness Slogger/Cloudbuster towels

I was hoping to order Meguairs Shampoo Plus but polished bliss seem to be out stock.

I've got no cleaning products at all so it's pretty much a starter pack for me. It'll be interesting trying to use them too, the only hose access I have is by using the pressure washer at my local Rainbow DIY car wash. It'll mean a bit of faffing about but I think I can keep the car at a decent standard between professional details or until I move house!


----------



## Drewie

2 black hex logic spot pads
1 white hex spot pad
2 black hex pads
1 white hex pad
Multi purpose utility brush for pad cleaning
A bottle
And a ValetPro inch brush to replace my broken raceglaze brush


----------



## marc147

Detailing brushes, fast gloss and black hole


----------



## Rascal_69

Swissvax oynx 
Gtech glass twins


----------



## LeeH

noshadow said:


> Just ordered the below from polished bliss:
> 
> AF Citrus Power
> AF Crystal
> Detailing brush set
> 3x lambswool mitt
> PB drying towel
> 2x PB buckets
> Microfiber Madness Slogger/Cloudbuster towels
> 
> I was hoping to order Meguairs Shampoo Plus but polished bliss seem to be out stock.
> 
> I've got no cleaning products at all so it's pretty much a starter pack for me. It'll be interesting trying to use them too, the only hose access I have is by using the pressure washer at my local Rainbow DIY car wash. It'll mean a bit of faffing about but I think I can keep the car at a decent standard between professional details or until I move house!


ONR would have been perfect for you.


----------



## Clyde

AF Illusion and some envy detailing brushes


----------



## Maniac

My Wheel Woolies have arrived today from polishedbliss. £38 delivered! Nice one.


----------



## READER84

Bilt Hamber soft clay


----------



## Mixman

AF Mint Rims
AnGel (Plastic & Interior Dressing) Thanks to Waxybox for introducing this to me
Angelwax Carpet and Upholstery Cleaner


----------



## Bartl

Meguiars headlight kit.


----------



## dooka

A whole load of Bilt Hamber Clay ..


----------



## Goodylax

CG clay mitt
Luber
Mr. Pink


----------



## luke w

Autobrite foam lance! Looking forward to trying it out on brothers Focus at the weekend!


----------



## efib

luke w said:


> Autobrite foam lance! Looking forward to trying it out on brothers Focus at the weekend!


From where did you get it?


----------



## carl robson

This little lot
















Looking forward to the bounty arriving


----------



## cooter k

efib said:


> From where did you get it?


There is a group buy on here for it
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=183611


----------



## nichol4s

Gtechniq T1
Dodo juice born to be mild


----------



## Drewie

Some "blue fox" microfibres off ebay, see what they're like I suppose.


----------



## _007_

Gtechniq Gwash and P1


----------



## sworrall

white hex-logic pad - (big spend)


----------



## DimSum

Gtechniq C2v3
Gtechniq L1
Gtechniq c4

Well still waiting for delivery for my C4


----------



## AlexEvansCapri

Gtechniq C5 for my new wheels - Its my first sealent purchased and at £30 for the smallest bottle ever i think i may now be consumed into the world of detailing!


----------



## Steve Saunders

Another bottle of Iron Out and some Tardis on the way.


----------



## KeithOPC

CG Mr Pink
CG Bare Bones
Foam brush head applicators 
Tardis 5l
Paints4u chip repair kit for my scooby


----------



## DW58

7-piece set of Vikan brushes, Vikan upholstery brush, Vikan dashboard brush.


----------



## danwel

These Arrived today


----------



## MEH4N

Got some:
AS G101
Zaino Z6
Zaino Z7
DJ Need for Speed
DJ Red Mist
DJ BOB Protection Wax
couple of VP brushes

All collected from Elite Car Care this morning


----------



## shane25

These turned up today:


I was impressed with the £41.65 price tag on the pro kit

Shane


----------



## Blueberry

Customised version of D€finitive Wax Show Edition.

Custom red pot, fluorescent yellow wax and I chose pineapple scent :thumbup:


----------



## Short1e

Blueberry said:


> Customised version of D€finitive Wax Show Edition.


I've ordered mine too :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

PolishAngel
Escalate
Master Polish
Palm Balm


----------



## Danny B

3M Sungun

I am in to Big money now :lol::lol: there is not much of this slipery slope left


----------



## sworrall

lime prime and DLUX


----------



## skiron

just ordered:

Gtechniq 
MF1 ... 10 Pack
MF2 Zero Scratch Microfibre Drying Towel (60x90cm 440gsm) ... 2 pcs
C6 Matte Dash ... 100mL


----------



## LeeH

Danny B said:


> 3M Sungun
> 
> I am in to Big money now :lol::lol: there is not much of this slipery slope left


Wow!

Are they really any better then the home made ones with the daylight bulb?


----------



## mike41

Finally took the plunge and ordered a set of Wheel Woolies from Perfectly Cleaned £35.95 delivered.
Using code 10DISC

Mike


----------



## Danny B

LeeH said:


> Wow!
> 
> Are they really any better then the home made ones with the daylight bulb?


I have not had a chance to use it, but it does have an internal fan and two stage brightness,
I guess the bulb will last longer than a home made one but I will see....


----------



## Bristle Hound

400ml bottle


----------



## heavyd

A custom D£finitive wax


----------



## Short1e

heavyd said:


> A custom D£finitive wax


Super l3gg3ra?


----------



## heavyd

Short1e said:


> Super l3gg3ra?


No, i asked for a combination of show glaze and carrera, hopefully will be a show wax with extra durability. Very soft and oily wax, smells great aswell, just need a day off work to try it!


----------



## ColinEhm1

The wickies 140bar washer and the snow foam attactment for the free delivery haha also the 15m extension hose for £2


----------



## Doc943

5 litres of AF Lather


----------



## muzzer

Kingbarney DA polisher and kit from Germany, just need to get a scrap panel from a breakers yard to practice on now.


----------



## Shariain

Just bought myself some more of this to use as a pre wash 1:9 or 2:8 and the dirt just runs off.


----------



## danwel

Bought my first waxybox last night!! The discount codes swung it for me lol


----------



## CarPro.UK

Shariain said:


> Just bought myself some more of this to use as a pre wash 1:9 or _*2:8*_ and the dirt just runs off.
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/09/07/a9ysy4a7.jpg


Is that like 1:4? :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Shariain

^^^ It would be the same. But cause I make it up by the litre, 2 parts mpc to 8 parts water hence 2:8


----------



## V3nom

Lol same dilution rate lol


----------



## DW58

A box of Nitrile gloves - exciting (not)


----------



## Ajt568

American line scraper to see if it works. From a tool an shop at £1.65 with 5 blades.


----------



## Rayner

Ajt568 said:


> American line scraper to see if it works. From a tool an shop at £1.65 with 5 blades.
> View attachment 33756


Works for what mate?
I use them at work for taking old paint off glass, they're great :thumb:


----------



## Ajt568

I saw a video where a similar tool was used with a detail spray to remove dirt from a windshield that is really stubborn to remove. AmmoNYC demonstrated it. Tried it with a Stanley blade on my girlfriends windshield and it worked well but it is not so easy to control the angle of the blade. Followed by claying and hand polishing. AmmoNYC used a polisher to get perfection but I am not so OCD to go that far. For 1.65 it was worth getting if needed in the future. 
http://www.ammonyc.com/detailing/car-glass-cleaning-polishing/
I copied.this link, hopefully it will work if you are interested. It's a much clearer explanation than mine.


----------



## nichol4s

Cheap at £1.65 I'd guess the blades are rubbish but for that price who cares! I have some in the group buy section :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon

New flex VRG, some scholl pads - they seem very dense and a leather cleaning brush. Actually came yesterday but didn't open it up till today.


----------



## robtech

managed to buy a tub of New Muc off Uber wax kit on ebay for £11 plus post retails around 70 to 80 quid.it smells like bubble gum hopefully its pretty decent stuff not seen any tests reviews on here yet


----------



## crazylegs

Just bought this great bit of kit.

 
Now I have the twins I have had henry for some years now what a hover.


----------



## justinio

Just got back from Halfords. Not bad for £6 :thumb:


----------



## TT55BLK

Bought CG leather cleaner and the new CG leather serum to try out.


----------



## s29nta

Just ordered some new buckets and scratch guards:thumb:


----------



## mike41

A spoke back wheel woolie from Elite Car Care,figured I might as well have the full set lol :thumb:
Mike


----------



## DW58

Karcher WD 3.300 Multi Purpose Vacuum


----------



## ianrobbo1

1 x Karcher K4.600M Refurbished Pressure Washer,  £128 :thumb:


----------



## Alex_Wilson

AF tough prep and AF tough coat


----------



## clubber01

Demon Shine Quick Detailer, Mrs was going to Asda, told her to pick up a bottle for me. Thought I'd try it out. Can't go wrong for £4


----------



## marc147

Took the dive and got a paint depth gauge


----------



## Short1e

Not updated my recent purchases, so here they all are

Mesto Foam Sprayer



Def Wax - Du®us Glaze



Car-Chem Limited Edition Summer Fruits Shampoos



Some Bespoke products i've been playing about with



Mitchell & King
Eco Touch Tyre Shine
Eco Touch Dash Board Shine
Eco Touch App



And my Waxybox


----------



## daviesVAG

My list is a bit too long haha. But the latest item was Bilt Hamber clay and AG tar remover


----------



## mr.t

3M glass cleaner and iron x . cannot wait to try them out.


----------



## DW58

Short1e said:


> Not updated my recent purchases, so here they all are
> 
> Mesto Foam Sprayer


Planning on picking up one of those from Polished Bliss next week


----------



## 5doorfish

303 Aerospace Protectant 16oz
3M Detailing Clay Bar
DoDoJuice Born Slippy Refill Clay Lube


----------



## DW58

DW58 said:


> Karcher WD 3.300 Multi Purpose Vacuum


What an amazing bit of kit - only cost me £59.95 and well worth it. I've done the door edges, shuts, engine bay and wheels with it this morning all on one fill of water.

Highly reccommended.


----------



## mikex

Nothing. Just found out I need to get the timing chain replaced at a cost of £500-600 no detailing stuff for me for a while.


----------



## Bartl

In the last week, festool de nibber. Dw wax, some af products. 5ltr platinum


----------



## SheffSean

Well I haven't bought anything but a kind member sent me some stuff FOC, thanks mate, as soon as the weather improves I'll give them a go.

Sean.


----------



## s29nta

Ordered a snow foam lance and foam:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

Got aload of pads coming.

Just a range to stock pile


----------



## 5doorfish

Farecla G3 Scratch Remover Paste 150ml 7163 
Poorboys Wheel Sealant 8oz (473ml)
Valet Pro Interior All Purpose Cleaner 1L ValetPro Car 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Wax Panel Pot 30ml 
Micro Fibre Lint Free Large Car M Cloth 

vax 6131 muliti function vacuum cleaner 

I'm so broke!
this is going to be a fun month lol!


----------



## Guru

Chemical Guys Hose Free Eco Wash & Butter wet wax are on their way.

In the pipeline are Gtechniq C2V3 & T1 (probably).


----------



## fixedwheel

Rascal_69 said:


> Got aload of pads coming.
> 
> Just a range to stock pile


Cone shaped spot pad looks interesting, care to say what it is and where from? Please. 

John


----------



## Rascal_69

fixedwheel said:


> Cone shaped spot pad looks interesting, care to say what it is and where from? Please.
> 
> John


Am going to use it via drill probs for exhaust and wheels

http://www.autosgleaming.com/shop/cones/cone-drill-fitting-buffing-head-kit/


----------



## fixedwheel

Rascal_69 said:


> Am going to use it via drill probs for exhaust and wheels


Ta,

John


----------



## Rascal_69

fixedwheel said:


> Ta,
> 
> John


No problem. Matthew is great guy and very helpful


----------



## Rascal_69

Zaino z7 
Mm mitt 
Mm dry me crazy today


----------



## ianrobbo1

Adapter for my old fitment 10 metre hose's, so it fits my new Karcher push fit connection, :thumb:

And a big thanks to some members on here for pointing me at Qwashers, a very good helpful company!! :thumb:

Unlike Karcher


----------



## efib

Clay cloth and some other bits , thanks stangalang


----------



## Rascal_69

That ads machine pad?


----------



## efib

Rascal_69 said:


> That ads machine pad?


Is this directed to me ?!
It's a clay cloth , an applicator pad and an artdekotsos wax ( I think ) .


----------



## Santaslonecruze

Didn't buy anything, but won a nice big pot of Dodo Juice purple haze on Facebook....thanks perfectlycleaned.co.uk


----------



## Rascal_69

efib said:


> Is this directed to me ?!
> It's a clay cloth , an applicator pad and an artdekotsos wax ( I think ) .


Yeah. Thats a big applicator. I thought it was a rupe style pad


----------



## efib

Rascal_69 said:


> Yeah. Thats a big applicator. I thought it was a rupe style pad


It's regular size like yellow Meg's etc !


----------



## Rascal_69

Just looks big then in picture. 

Nice applicator 

You will love the clay cloth


----------



## efib

It's very soft !
I hope that I will , I hate normal clay


----------



## TheMetalMan0

Ordered the latest Waxybox today - should never have followed them on Facebook, they made it too tempting to order.


----------



## READER84

AS SmartWheels


----------



## Rascal_69

Also got this


----------



## rob_vrs

Rascal_69 said:


> Also got this


You need to stop spending haha


----------



## Rascal_69

rob_vrs said:


> You need to stop spending haha


I know rob. I got that free though so makes a change 

I plan to calm down after I get a Bigfoot :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

This


----------



## Blackmondie

CarPro Merine Wool mitt
Carpro Clay block
Monello MF sponge ( to use with Dodo Low on eau)
Monello Yellow cutting disc


----------



## Rascal_69




----------



## chrisgreen

Just ordered my first Waxybox!


----------



## TheMetalMan0

chrisgreen said:


> Just ordered my first Waxybox!


Looks like the waxybox orders are piling in. Hopefully it'll be a good one!


----------



## Puntoboy

I've just purchased:

Autobrite Nano Seal
Gtechniq G1
Gtechniq L1
Dr Leather wipes

All for my brand new car which I am collecting tomorrow


----------



## 5doorfish

Waxybox September!


----------



## efib

Rascal_69 said:


> Also got this


Spa is awesome you will enjoy it :argie:
What's the scent in yours ?


----------



## DW58

A 1 litre bottle of CarPro Eraser, and 2x 500ml bottles of Iron-X.


----------



## Skilzo

A set of wheel woollies for under £36 hopefully they are good


----------



## Drewie

Gtechniq G1&G2


----------



## Rascal_69

efib said:


> Spa is awesome you will enjoy it :argie:
> What's the scent in yours ?


No idea didn't even think to open it and smell it.


----------



## danwel

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Looks like the waxybox orders are piling in. Hopefully it'll be a good one!


Same here with it being the anniversary box


----------



## DW58

G|Techniq:

50ml EXOv2 Ultra Durable Hybrid Coating
500ml G6 Perfect Glass
100ml M1 All Metal Polish
500ml PW1 Panel Wipe
2 MF2 Zero Scratch Microfibre Drying Towel (60x90cm 440gsm)
5 MF3 Micro Suede Cloth
1 C2v3 Liquid Crystal Kit*
1 SP2 Screen printed 750ml graduated spray bottle with heavy duty spray head	
2 WS2 243x70mm Polypropylene Sticker
1 3.8lt W1 G-Wash 3.8 litre (US gallon)
1 1000ml C2v3 Liquid Crystal	
1 500ml C2v3 Liquid Crystal*
2 MF1 ZeroR Microfibre Buff Cloth (40x40cm)

* For friends.


----------



## robtech

smartwax trim gel stuff ,amazing is all i can say .and a tin of muc off miracle shine which i rate highly


----------



## Rascal_69

Bigfoot 15 deluxe kit
6 poor boys deluxe towels 
Gyeon tire 
Gtech 10x zero scratch microfibres
Gtech t1
Gtech fabric sealant x2 
Gtech leather sealant 

Going to do a little compare test between gtech t1 and gyeon tire


----------



## Warriors2013

Das6 pro
Auto finesse revitalise kit
Spare 5" backing plate
2x 25mm 3m masking tape
1ltr Valet-pro dragons breath
Large brush for wheels

Edit - changed my mind with the C2v3 and ordered the werkstat acrylic stuff instead.


----------



## James Bagguley

Ceriglass polish, a 5" Rayon pad, Gtechniq C5.

Look out smears i'm a comin for ya! (spitoon sound)


----------



## KeithOPC

Gtechniq matt dash
x3 sizes of rayon glass polishing pads
Concept leather cleaner and conditioner
Concept leather creme
Concept odour eater


----------



## Bristle Hound

CarPro Reload (another bottle )
CarPro Fixer
Set of Wheel Woolies
:detailer:


----------



## Rascal_69

Bouncers vanilla ice


----------



## JasonD

DAS-6 pro
Lake Country polishing pads
Lake country gold lsp pad
3M masking tape
pad brush
Atomizer chemical resistant spray head


----------



## steve from wath

a few more purchases have arrived



R6 decon cleaner from Reflectology
This is without any shadow of a doubt,the best,decontamination product out there,gel like so it wont run off,tutti frutti smell no nasty smells at all,ive tried most cleaners and this is the one that works,a balanced pH,that is dafe to use on wheels and paint,cleans and removes the iron at the same time,this is now the only wheel cleaner to have.Its the future
also a tyre dressing

Stoners window cleaner
very good ,no smears,cleans all the crap off,and is indeed invisible
little wipes for tv,comp,phone and specs,

Polishangel
Carnaubu arts red opal,a colour charged
Final master polish 2
a polishangel polishing pad

Meguairs 
detailing swabs


----------



## Puntoboy

Bought on Friday, delivered today


----------



## s29nta

More detailing brushes! one for this job one for that job you know how it is:thumb:


----------



## DimSum

Tub of poorboys natty paste wax


----------



## Gilfishman

Smart leather,...smart sealent ,,and cg 50/50 paste wax


----------



## Rascal_69

New foam lance


----------



## JasonD

Two sheepskin was mitts from the sheep skin shop.co.uk


----------



## robtech

another tub today of muc off uber wax via ebay for £11 instead of the £80 rrp its the 2nd tub ive bought and having used it once can safely say if you get it cheap its awesome


----------



## Rayner

robtech said:


> another tub today of muc off uber wax via ebay for £11 instead of the £80 rrp its the 2nd tub ive bought and having used it once can safely say if you get it cheap its awesome


Could you post a Linky Rob? Sounds like a bargain.

PM it if you want


----------



## 5doorfish

me too if possible please
sounds too good to be true!


----------



## robtech

it was an auction not a buy now ...though over the past few weeks ive seen a few with buy it nows for around £30 just a question of checking every now and then.i do know muc off direct are doing bogof on this


----------



## robtech

robtech said:


> it was an auction not a buy now ...though over the past few weeks ive seen a few with buy it nows for around £30 just a question of checking every now and then.i do know muc off direct are doing bogof on this


JUST CHECKED MUC OFF SITE which 2 days ago was BOG OFF now its not ....DOH


----------



## Rayner

robtech said:


> it was an auction not a buy now ...though over the past few weeks ive seen a few with buy it nows for around £30 just a question of checking every now and then.i do know muc off direct are doing bogof on this


Thanks Rob, I did look but thought you may have found it miss spelled or something.

Will check again soon :thumb:


----------



## JasonD

Wheel woolies and six applicator pads


----------



## MEH4N

Zaino Z8 and DJ RR wax


----------



## Bristle Hound

2 x 5l ValetPro PH Neutral snow foam
AngelWax H2GO rain repellent 
AngelWax QED QD Spray
:detailer:


----------



## V3nom




----------



## steve from wath

ordered a few nice bits from Maxolen

top service ,speedy delivery,


----------



## Spoony

Some nice freebies I hear too Steve!


----------



## James Bagguley

Some CarPro Ceriglass hand pads, may as well get round the edges too before sealing the glass.


----------



## ger1275gt

Just got a tub of Nattys Blue Paste, going to try it this w/e


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Auto Finesse Illusion
Britemax Iron Max 
Menzerna FG400


----------



## steve from wath

Spoony said:


> Some nice freebies I hear too Steve!


yes,total suprise Stuart

wax and the snowfoam,oh a nice pen a little keyring torch ,and an applicator

if Gordon @ Defined ,rates them ,then a no brainer in my book,will be trying them out soon


----------



## Rascal_69

Just 2 delivers arrived

Gtechniq










Polished bliss - rupes Bigfoot and gyeon tire plus 6 poor boys microfibres


----------



## Short1e

Had these delivered so far this week - Can't wait to use them all 

Got the VAX while the factory sale was on - Couldn't resist at the price it was at



Tried the Optiseal already, very quick and easy to use. Nice beading too. Tried the MM Sponge, and i'm still not sure. Think it's a bit too big for my small hands 



Waxybox order #1 - Just a top up on Britemax, and some bigger bottles of Waxybox features.



Waxybox Order #2 - Slickrims wheel sealant, and some other goodies too


----------



## carl robson

Abyss
New lance bottle
Mistery
Berry blast endurance gel
Repel
Foam applicators


----------



## DW58

Short1e said:


> Got the VAX while the factory sale was on - Couldn't resist at the price it was at


A steam cleaner is one of the best detailing aids I've come across so far - brilliant!


----------



## Short1e

DW58 said:


> A steam cleaner is one of the best detailing aids I've come across so far - brilliant!


I had the Grime Master (the handheld thing) but it didn't hold much water, so gave it my Mom (the nice person that I am  )


----------



## Rascal_69

New lance to replace my other one that isn't doing its job.

Am about a lance a year lol


----------



## JimmyP

Bilt Hamber Auto Clay (Regular), Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer and Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Plastic Restorer Gel - all from CYC - and a panel pot of Dodo Juice Blue Velvet winging it's way to me as I type.


----------



## Davide82

Got a cracking deal on line for a bundle of goodies;

Dodo juice buff daddy DA
Dodo juice carry bag
X2 hex logic white pads (5.5")
X2 hex logic orange pads (5.5")
Bilt hamber clay medium (200g)
Meg's 105
Meg's 205
Extra large drying towel

All for £140
Still awaiting half the contents (confirmed for delivery tomorrow)
Time to take a few day off work and get the motor in the garage!


----------



## danwel

Short1e said:


> Had these delivered so far this week - Can't wait to use them all
> 
> Got the VAX while the factory sale was on - Couldn't resist at the price it was at
> 
> 
> 
> Tried the Optiseal already, very quick and easy to use. Nice beading too. Tried the MM Sponge, and i'm still not sure. Think it's a bit too big for my small hands
> 
> 
> 
> Waxybox order #1 - Just a top up on Britemax, and some bigger bottles of Waxybox features.
> 
> 
> 
> Waxybox Order #2 - Slickrims wheel sealant, and some other goodies too


What the slickrims wheels sealant like as I'm in the market for a wheel sealant?


----------



## Short1e

danwel said:


> What the slickrims wheels sealant like as I'm in the market for a wheel sealant?


Hopefully trying it out tomorrow on the Mini 

Have you seen it on Waxybox or Slickrims instagram?


----------



## danwel

Short1e said:


> Hopefully trying it out tomorrow on the Mini
> 
> Have you seen it on Waxybox or Slickrims instagram?


Yeah just googled it. Can't see a link to buy anywhere. I have some bullet polish polymer sealant which you can use on wheels but I think I'd rather a dedicated wheel sealant but we shall see


----------



## Short1e

danwel said:


> Yeah just googled it. Can't see a link to buy anywhere. I have some bullet polish polymer sealant which you can use on wheels but I think I'd rather a dedicated wheel sealant but we shall see


it was invitation only I think. Drop them a message, or have a look here

https://www.facebook.com/slickrims?fref=ts


----------



## Natalie

danwel said:


> Yeah just googled it. Can't see a link to buy anywhere. I have some bullet polish polymer sealant which you can use on wheels but I think I'd rather a dedicated wheel sealant but we shall see


If you got last month's box there should be some info on joining the beta thingy  it's on the bit with all the product info .


----------



## danwel

Natalie said:


> If you got last month's box there should be some info on joining the beta thingy  it's on the bit with all the product info .


Never got last months, I'm a waxybox Virgin!! BUT awaiting this months as I couldn't resist any longer :thumb:


----------



## danwel

Short1e said:


> it was invitation only I think. Drop them a message, or have a look here
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/slickrims?fref=ts


Just liked them on FB and messaged them thanks


----------



## ger1275gt

My order from Wax Tec has just arrived. Can't wait for the w/e to try these out.


----------



## Short1e

This lot just arrived from Polished Bliss


----------



## Puntoboy

Decided to get some AutoGlym HD Wax after reading all the reviews. Can't wait to use it on the XF.


----------



## Warriors2013

Ordered the following yesterday:
Werkstat acrylic prime
Werkstat acrylic trigger
Werkstat acrylic glos
VP brush
AF glide
AF revive
Megs MF applicator pads

Yesterday took delivery of a Das6 pro
AF rejuvenate kit
IronX
VP wheel brush

Expensive month!!!


----------



## DW58

Polished Bliss - In person this morning:

Mesto 1.5L Cleaner Pressure Sprayers x2 (1 acid, 1 naptha)
303 Aerospace Protectant

Detailed Clean - Mail order, arrived today:

Car-Pro Iron-X x2
Car-Pro Eraser x2


----------



## SheffSean

Two new car kits.









Sean.


----------



## danwel

Slickrims wheel selant,5 microfibres and 2 stickers from waxybox


----------



## Warriors2013

MORE Auto Finesse stuff:

Lather shampoo
Crystal glass
Mint rims

Hopefully this months outlay will last me a while!! 

Gotta love Auto Finesse gear :thumb:

All due on Tuesday hopefully.


----------



## graham1970

Just ordered some iron x...bh regular clay....gtechniq p1...2 german app pads...pd natty wax:thumb:


----------



## sparkie1401

Middle of last week I received the following

Dodo supernatural wax 100ml
Finishkare 1000p
iron X 1l
Valetpro citrus prewash 5l
Meguires last touch 3l
CG Diablo wheel gel
Poor boys black hole glaze
some brushes
10 MF towels
2 drying towels
Jaffa clean
AB WAX OFF
Autos art berry blast and bubblegum
Wash MIT
Various applicators

One very happy chappy


----------



## Natalie

Waxtec Fall Off v2 and purple emperor mf


----------



## steve from wath

got these yesterday

a 50watt led floodlight,cool white nothing can hide now

a pack of three lambswool dusters,very very soft and a bargin off the bay £8 for three :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## TT55BLK

Got some BMD Sirius (dark edition). Just a sample to give it a try.


----------



## milner3226

I had some Iron X and some C4 delivered on Friday. 

Im expecting to take delivery of the Werkstat Acrylic Kit sometime in the coming week.


----------



## jamiepollock643

steve from wath said:


> got these yesterday
> 
> a 50watt led floodlight,cool white nothing can hide now
> 
> a pack of three lambswool dusters,very very soft and a bargin off the bay £8 for three :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Do you have a link for the dusters? I was looking at getting one but 3 would be better at that price!


----------



## fixedwheel

I reckon they are on item no. 190649423908

Or at least I hope they are!

Thanks for the heads up to Steve.

John


----------



## Short1e

Had this lot delivered at the weekend and today


----------



## Guru

Wow, so many brushes?


----------



## danwel

Guru said:


> Wow, so many brushes?


Was just thinking that lol


----------



## cripo321

Just got 5l finish and autosmart cool airfreshners 
And one those cheap 3m clay bars off eBay


----------



## slineclean

Guru said:


> Wow, so many brushes?


Making me jealous. Who's brand is the yellow towel?


----------



## Warriors2013

Three separate deliveries today, it was like Christmas dat :thumb:










Can't wait to try it all, especially the Werkstat acrylic kit.


----------



## jamiepollock643

Whole lot of people going for the Werkstat acrylic kit, me included!


----------



## Guitarjon

Well my gazebo came today (been waiting a month for it) and so did a nice pot of crystal rock.


----------



## deegan1979

Autobrite HD foam lance, Artdeshine clay cloth, carpro CquatzUK, Dlux & Pearl.


----------



## ColinEhm1

Is it a reasonable size and price for your gazebo as I need one as just found out the car will not fit in the garage due to a tumble dryer being in the way !!


Guitarjon said:


> Well my gazebo came today (been waiting a month for it) and so did a nice pot of crystal rock.


----------



## Short1e

slineclean said:


> Making me jealous. Who's brand is the yellow towel?


Auto finesse


----------



## Guitarjon

ColinEhm1 said:


> Is it a reasonable size and price for your gazebo as I need one as just found out the car will not fit in the garage due to a tumble dryer being in the way !!


I got one from ebay on reccomendation from a thread on here. I actually bidded for the gazebo and won it for about 50 pounds. Which was a steal, it then cost an additional 75 pounds for the 4 sides and 17 pounds for the carry case and some postage although cant remember how much it was.

It is only 3x3 so not excatly long enough for a car to fit under but I'd get the majority of it in. I'd put at least 2 sides up and possibly 3 but it would depend on the room left and how much the rain is coming down. It is a fully waterproof one and not just shower proof. It does seem like good quality. The sides zip onto the the rood and around the frame. I'll dig out a link in a minute. It did however, take 30 days to get here.


----------



## chrisgreen

Guitarjon said:


> I got one from ebay on reccomendation from a thread on here. I actually bidded for the gazebo and won it for about 50 pounds. Which was a steal, it then cost an additional 75 pounds for the 4 sides and 17 pounds for the carry case and some postage although cant remember how much it was.
> 
> It is only 3x3 so not excatly long enough for a car to fit under but I'd get the majority of it in. I'd put at least 2 sides up and possibly 3 but it would depend on the room left and how much the rain is coming down. It is a fully waterproof one and not just shower proof. It does seem like good quality. The sides zip onto the the rood and around the frame. I'll dig out a link in a minute. It did however, take 30 days to get here.


While it won't cover the whole car, a 3x3 gazebo with sides is still extremely handy. Here's me using my 3x3 back in July when the sun was beating down on the C4 (and I was trying to polish and wax it):


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## danwel

Must've been like a sauna in there with that sun


----------



## DW58

Two sill brushes.


----------



## chrisgreen

danwel said:


> Must've been like a sauna in there with that sun


Actually it was quite pleasant in there, proved to be a nice place to work for the day (was in there for about 10 hours). As one end was still open, there was plenty of airflow and the shade inside made me and the car very cool and comfortable.


----------



## PugIain

I got a litre of TW Ice shampoo for £1


----------



## Buck

Just ordered some more shampoo, snow foam and PB Natural Look - got a free sample kit of Swissvax Onyx too - thanks Ultimate Finish :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

Last night's haul from the Zaino training evening:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## muzzer

A litre of Valet Pro Bilberry wheelcleaner and a 500ml botle of Iron X to try and compare against my usual products.


----------



## READER84

A couple of drying towels from Monza and a bottle of M105


----------



## DW58

Does a new Satnav count - just took delivery of a new Garmin nüvi 3597LMT.


----------



## dailly92

some bits and bobs from waxybox shop

foam pads, detailing swabs etc 
500ml eco touch tyre shine


----------



## Drewie

Just ordered AF spritz and CG inner clean from CYC. 

I keep buying more and more products that do the same thing :lol:


----------



## cripo321

Asda drying towel to test drive


----------



## dellwood33

Bilt-Hamber Korossol, GTECHNIQ C22v3, GTECHNIQ Clear vision glass coat & some Autoglym Alloy Wheel Seal :thumb:


----------



## fixedwheel

Zaino CS & Zaino Z-6 last night.

John


----------



## furby-123

metrovac sidekick, 4 green 3m compounding pads, 3 yellow 3m polishing pads, green top n yellow top 3m compound, more pump dispensers, valet pro brush, 4 tins of autoglym carpet dye, wolfs decon gel, and 2 tins of gunk degreaser, also the autosmart rep is coming to me next week so the pocket will be even lighter


----------



## Scrim-1-

DW58 said:


> Does a new Satnav count - just took delivery of a new Garmin nüvi 3597LMT.


A sat nav is nearly a detailing product but not quite :lol:


----------



## mike41

G-Techniq C5...need to get my alloys sealed before the winter :thumb:
Mike


----------



## DW58

Scrim-1- said:


> A sat nav is nearly a detailing product but not quite :lol:


Well ... ... ... I had to try 

Actually, after posting my previous I received two sill brushes in the mail :buffer:


----------



## Warriors2013

3 x 3" spot pads for the Das 6, plus the backing plate.

A tub of AF Illusion wax - can't wait to try this when it arrives :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

Come into work to these.

Only bought them Thursday morning :argie: :doublesho 

Thanks Dooka


----------



## braddersr

This morning I have purchased a 750ml sray bottle, a bottle of C5 wheel armour and a bottle of C2v3 Liquid Crystal 

My first proper detailing purchase :thumb:


----------



## ColinEhm1

Not bought yet but will be when I finish work, gallon of autosmart super foam, gallon of tango, gallon of g101 and a autosmart spray bottle


----------



## fixedwheel

Get a few spray bottles, and you can have different dilutions for G101, and you can save by only using stronger solutions when you need to.

Well worth it.

John


----------



## 121DOM

2 AF Citrus
2 AF Iron
swissvaz Cristal
AF Glide
AF Clay

Not use citrus or iron before. Any tips ?

Or an explanation of why I keep ordering stuff !!!!


----------



## MEH4N

121DOM said:


> 2 AF Citrus
> 2 AF Iron
> swissvaz Cristal
> AF Glide
> AF Clay
> 
> Not use citrus or iron before. Any tips ?
> 
> Or an explanation of why I keep ordering stuff !!!!


Leave CP and Iron out on for a few minutes and dont let dry, then rinse of with plenty of water.

Your addicted lol


----------



## Ashley6




----------



## Ashley6

Thats a big picture! Sorry


----------



## ColinEhm1

Was only needing 1 to use the tango tonight but as looking in costco for a box of 6 or 12 to have different dilutuions but couldn't find any spray bottles 



fixedwheel said:


> Get a few spray bottles, and you can have different dilutions for G101, and you can save by only using stronger solutions when you need to.
> 
> Well worth it.
> 
> John


----------



## 121DOM

MEH4N said:


> Leave CP and Iron out on for a few minutes and dont let dry, then rinse of with plenty of water.
> 
> Your addicted lol


And this afternoons order 
Swissvax
Fabric cleaner
Neutraliser 
Lotos protect

This site is cost me a fortune ! Saying that it makes stopping for fuel seem more reasonable all of a sudden


----------



## ColinEhm1

Also just won bmd's competition so add BMd 50ml helious wax onto the list also


----------



## Natalie

These arrived the other day


----------



## k9vnd

This week's convincing goes to some polish angel supplie's, got 500ml wulfenite,200ml of honey,200ml of master2 and ordered again tonight 500ml of centurion.


----------



## Rascal_69

Desireable today


----------



## Rascal_69

Oh and more blue tape 

20 x 19mm 
6x 38mm


----------



## kieron_67

Waxybox
Autobrite enrich
Autobrite fab
Some 3m tape


----------



## ColinEhm1

Oh that's other one haha so:

Auto smart snow foam plus
Auto smart g101 
Auto smart tango
Bmd Helios 50ml wax 
Waxybox


----------



## Warriors2013

Just ordered:

AF Imperial
AF satin tyre gel
AF mercury metal polish
X3 microfibre application pads
Tyre dressing applicator

Auto brite snow foam lance & magifoam


----------



## PugIain

Some thermal waterproof gloves, for when I **** about in the cold


----------



## roelliwohde

Dodo Supernatural Leather Cleaner & Sealant


----------



## Rascal_69

Rupes pads 6 x 150mm 
Rupes pads 6x 100mm 
Lc hydro pads 4x 5.5 inch
Lc hydro pads 4x 4 inch
Britemax twins 
Steel wool 
Carpro fog fright 2x100ml 
Carpro uk edition kit 2x kit 
Direct hoses 12m rubber karcher hose. 

Another few hundred gone.


----------



## Nick-W

Got this through today then also ordered a limited edition blue carbon collective mammoth wash mitt + wheel mitt


----------



## chrisgreen

September Waxybox arrived this morning, along with two bottles of Gummi Pflege.


----------



## Rascal_69

Second waxybox arrived today. 

Also I picked up desirable on Saturday


----------



## CodHead

After a recommendation from Steve from Wath, I've ordered one of these.

50W Cool White Floodlight LED Outdoor Lamp


----------



## Short1e

CodHead said:


> After a recommendation from Steve from Wath, I've ordered one of these.
> 
> 50W Cool White Floodlight LED Outdoor Lamp


Good price - Thanks for sharing


----------



## IanA

2x packs of magic sponges from Aldi, just as good as more expensive ones and better than the 'tat' I bought in bulk off ebay


----------



## James Bagguley

ONR 32oz, a couple of detailing brushes, two pump sprayers (one for ONR. one for Prewash) a ten pack of microfibres, and LC tyre dressing applicators.


----------



## Wheelzntoys

Reflect Polish
Wolfgang Über Compound
Scholls speedwax spray
IRON x Lemon
Wolfgang Autobath car soap


----------



## steve from wath

Wheelzntoys said:


> Reflect Polish
> Wolfgang Über Compound
> Scholls speedwax spray
> IRON x Lemon
> Wolfgang Autobath car soap


not seen the wolfgang compound.....runs off to scour the internet


----------



## Warriors2013

After missing three separate deliveries I finally got round to collecting this lot today:










It was like Christmas day


----------



## DOBE

And a free pot of Dark Angel


----------



## Rascal_69

I also got desireable other day. 

Dunno why though it was just a wax a wanted lol. 

Was not needed at all lol


----------



## DOBE

Rascal_69 said:


> I also got desireable other day.
> 
> Dunno why though it was just a wax a wanted lol.
> 
> Was not needed at all lol


That's the slippy slope that detailing is all about.


----------



## 123HJMS

Rascal_69 said:


> I also got desireable other day.
> 
> Dunno why though it was just a wax a wanted lol.
> 
> Was not needed at all lol


I think most of your purchases are not needed!! I saw you post the other day saying you had 3 tyre dressings but are ordering another one :lol:


----------



## Rascal_69

123HJMS said:


> I think most of your purchases are not needed!! I saw you post the other day saying you had 3 tyre dressings but are ordering another one :lol:


I think i have more than 3.

Have 5ltrs of autosmart one
Litre of finishkare top kote
Megs endurance 
Gyeon 
Gtechniq

Opps almost forgot swissvax pneu  
Lol


----------



## Natalie

Over the last couple of days 3 months Waxybox Subscription & BMD samples


----------



## V3nom

CarPro HydrO2

5 x Premium MF Cloths from Paragon Microfibre


----------



## Sparky160

Treated myself to a little spending spree, courtesy of CYC's loyalty points and I4Detailings 25% off deal 

Carpro Perl
Dodo finger applicators
German Applicator
AF Airfreshers
Sonax Perfect Finish (can't wait to try)
2 x Valet Pro clay bars
Iron X
Uber drying towel
IPA


----------



## READER84

25% off at i4D?


----------



## V3nom

READER84 said:


> 25% off at i4D?


They had a 24 hour deal on Monday because they reached 25,000 Facebook likes.

Finished now though


----------



## READER84

Yea just seen that 

Lets try and get them to 50'000 likes then! Lol


----------



## dailly92

flexipads hex tech pads
eco touch tyre shine and a heap of applicators, swabs and detailing stick from waxybox. also ordered octobers waxybox.
got 1 box of 3m dash wipes and 1 of glass wipes.
AF citrus power
wolfs decon de-ironiser
a lambswool duster


----------



## roelliwohde

BMD Wax samples ordered
Chocwork Orange
Tarmalade Panel Pot
5x gallon dispenser pump
Optimum polishes

And I'm thinking about ordering some goodies from elite car care, like microfiber pads and some other stuff... OCD?!


----------



## gibee

Cheap Neoprene Wet Suit Gloves for when it gets colder 
Daytona Speedmaster large wheel brush


----------



## Natalie

Just bought the windscreen cleaning tool from Lidl.


----------



## READER84

Natalie said:


> Just bought the windscreen cleaning tool from Lidl.


Try it out and leave feedback


----------



## CodHead

Natalie said:


> Just bought the windscreen cleaning tool from Lidl.


Going to pick one up ob the way home from work, it looks similar to the Stoner kit.


----------



## sistersvisions

Natalie said:


> Just bought the windscreen cleaning tool from Lidl.


Pic please...and is it worth getting??


----------



## DW58

Natalie said:


> Just bought the windscreen cleaning tool from Lidl.





sistersvisions said:


> Pic please...and is it worth getting??



With pivoting head and extendable handle, ideal for hard-to-reach areas
2 removable double-sided microfibre pads ensure a streak-free windscreen
Extendable handle, from approx. (cm): 33 - 48

Blue









Green


----------



## Drewie

I guess I could call it detailing related...

2 bodyshop trestle/stands for body panels. I guess I could put a wheel on them too, no leaning over for prepping and sealing wheels!

Time for me to paint my spoiler and arch extensions


----------



## fizzle86

Another small order from Alex at Elite, pleasure as always!

Dodo Juice - Basics of Bling - 500ml

Gtechniq I1 Smart Fabric - 500ml

Blue Microfibre Multi Purpose - Pack of 10

Poorboy's Natural Look Dressing - 32oz

3M Perfect-it III High Gloss Polishing Spot Pad Blue 75mm

Elite 75mm Soft Palm Velcro Pad Holder

303 Aerospace Protectant 32oz

1 x Bilt Hamber AutoFoam - 5 litre

1 x Bilt Hamber Surfex HD - 5 litre

3M Perfect-it III Compounding Pad Green 150mm

3M Perfect-it III High Gloss Polishing Pad Yellow 150mm

CarPro CeriGlass 150ml


----------



## chrisgreen

Picked up two of the windscreen cleaning tools from Lidl, and also ordered the Nilfisk Auto Pack for my pressure washer.


----------



## Natalie

READER84 said:


> Try it out and leave feedback





sistersvisions said:


> Pic please...and is it worth getting??


I'll probably try it out tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

Made a few strategic purchases today at the Elite Car Care open day:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Drewie

3 companies have discounts on this weekend and I managed to resist! Cause for celebration this! :lol:


----------



## fixedwheel

chrisgreen said:


> Made a few strategic purchases today at the Elite Car Care open day:


Strategic. Yeah, right!! :lol:

John


----------



## Mad Ad

picked this little lot up.

from I4D in the 25% off deal
iron x/Z8/2 packs of DLUX/Cquartz Fabric protection

wanted to try some Car-chem products so went direct


----------



## dillinja999

Gtechniq p1
2 tri-foam oval pads
wax mate applicator pad


----------



## bigmac3161

Carpro wash MIT and some trix


----------



## kempe

Couple bits today


----------



## Kash-Jnr

That A LOT of G101..


----------



## MEH4N

got some M and k SPA today and a few bits from ecc yesterday:
vp brush
zaino apps
cg white pad
bouncers fortify
303 aerospace protectant


----------



## kempe

Kash-Jnr said:


> That A LOT of G101..


Will last me a week or so :thumb:


----------



## clubber01

Got myself a DAS6 and some hex logic pads 5.5 and 4" black, white and orange

Sonax Brilliant Shine x 2

3.5" backing plate


----------



## dan4291

Carpro FlyBy30
Uber Drying Towel
1 inch detailing brush
Vikan long handle brush for wheel arches


----------



## spotless

Took a trip to Gtechniq hq, to see what all the fuss is about:


----------



## Rascal_69

Must of spent a fair whack lol.


----------



## Guru

spotless said:


> Took a trip to Gtechniq hq, to see what all the fuss is about


LOL, looks like you ended up buying at least one of each.


----------



## DW58

Looks pretty much like my oder of a couple of weeks back less the shirt.


----------



## roelliwohde

nice 

I placed an order at shinearama for:

- 1 gallon Insta Finish Maxi Suds
- 4L Stjärnagloss Körsbär
- 4L Stjärnagloss Silke Detailer


----------



## Bartl

Megs tyre applicator 
Megs kit bag
Auto finesse brushes
Waxmate
Carpro iron-x lemon
Another carpro wash mitt 
Moonshine


----------



## Scrim-1-

Carpro iron x lemon scent
Carpro reflect finishing polish


----------



## Derekh929

kempe said:


> Will last me a week or so :thumb:


wow does it not say you should not drink it on the side


----------



## Bartl

As 5ltr platinum


----------



## Blackmondie

dodo juice Low on Eau
sample of Carpro reload


----------



## kempe

Derekh929 said:


> wow does it not say you should not drink it on the side


Yeah it does but Im hard core :thumb:


----------



## gibss3

Just arrived this morning from PB, time to winter prep the girlfriends new ds3


----------



## steve204me

*Travel Kit*

After pondering http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=320364

This arrived today.






All seems unused and new condition.

I have enough products in my shed to refill the wee bottles as and when required.

Not a bad snag for £9.59 off the Bay. 

Steve.


----------



## clubber01

Bought 5l of Tardis and G101 from my rep


----------



## Chris_911

500ml of GTechniq C2V3.
GTechniq G1 Clear Vision screen kit.


----------



## chrisgreen

Got some new noodle mitts for the messier jobs:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## James Bagguley

chrisgreen said:


> Got some new noodle mitts for the messier jobs:
> 
> 
> Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Just a couple then! 

500ml of C2V3 for me, now, for a lull in the weather...


----------



## Warriors2013

GTech G1
Scholl S3 compound
Scholl concepts pads
X2 25ltr buckets


----------



## dillinja999




----------



## nbray67

Paid £15 - bargain??
Been after AG HD Wax but wanted it cheap but couldn't get any so this will do for now.


----------



## Chris-89




----------



## V3nom

My GF has just bought the following for my birthday...

CarPro DLUX

CarPro PERL

Britemax Metal Twins

PolishAngel Master Sealant

Shame I won't get them until the 27th lol


----------



## Gaz03

Not all bought today but most products arrived throughout last week ready for my first go at detailing this weekend


----------



## custard1

Just brought some IPA, some more 3m tape and some Meg's #205


----------



## Rascal_69

5ltr of spies and hector


----------



## PIRHONEY

My first Waxybox on order
Some VP brushes
Demonshine Dirtshifter from Morrisons
Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels from Morrisons


----------



## Carshine




----------



## Carshine




----------



## MEH4N

got some more Bouncers vanilla ice and 3m tape


----------



## neilb62

Wheel woolies.... yay....


----------



## custard1

Chemical guys diablo gel wheel cleaner and vikan wheel brush


----------



## Mattwilko92

Bouncers Looking Sweet


----------



## organisys

Hmm,

Gtechniq G1
Gtechniq Tri-Foam applicator
Gtechniq I1
Carpro Tar-X
Carpro decontamination block.
AutoSmart Screenwash


----------



## Jonnybbad

Just got my bouncers fortify delivered


----------



## Leebo310

Technically it wasn't today but last week I bought - 
A Nilfisk c110, 
Tardis 
Iron X
Meguiars #16 wax
DJ Mint Merkin glass cloth
DJ Soft Touch drying towel
Muc Off Glass cleaner
ValetPro Advanced Neutral Foam
ValetPro Citrus pre wash
Foam waxing pads
Eurow Double Density shag pile towels
Auto Finesse Total Interior
Carlack Glass Sealant
Meguiars lambswool mitt 
Autobrite Lance
Magifoam
Bilberry wheel cleaner 
Meguiars NXT metal polish

Majority of which was ordered from Clean Your Car - amazing service and price!
Oh and the service from Autobrite for the lance was equally good! :thumb:

I'm yet to tell my wife how much I've spent... :doublesho


----------



## Rascal_69

30 applicators today. 
And my machine pad delivery arrived 

40 pads all sorts plus cone and drill backing plate


----------



## V3nom




----------



## Bartl

Wheel woolies


----------



## efib

Polish angel master sealant


----------



## CockneyPlayboy

I bought Banana Armour as a direct result of this site....

Have to admit I havent really used it too much other than on the Lotus..... But gonna try it again once the winter is over.....










I REALLY WANT to like this..... but for some reason each time I reach into my locker, I kinda go past it and reach for something else. lol


----------



## dellwood33

A set of Wheel Woolies, some Bilt Hamber auto-balm and some CG fabric clean :thumb:


----------



## PugIain

An Asda drying towel!


----------



## nbray67

Wheel Woolies and Armorall Wheel spray sealant to top up the PB Wheel Sealant.


----------



## Paintguy

My first try of Tardis, G101, Iron X and the Hex Logic pads. Plus some top ups


----------



## PIRHONEY

Eurow - Shag Pile Double Density Towels
SONAX Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer
Sonus Der Wunder Wasche
CarPro - Iron X 1L


----------



## Ns1980

A Mesto 1.5L foaming sprayer - they seem to have a good reputation.


----------



## s29nta

Auto smart highstyle and brisk, bilt hamber cleanser polish and wheel cleaner and some valet pro brushes:thumb:


----------



## Frog

Dodo supernatural hybrid wax
Uber drying towel
Valet pro advanced neutral foam
Valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner

Don't tell the wife !


----------



## slineclean

1 x large ' new purple monster towel ' and 2 x smaller monster towels


----------



## danwel

500ml of orchard Care care cotton candy snow foam.
3 car chem de Icer and pre Icer kits
Tri foam app


----------



## Clyde

Wheel woollies


----------



## V3nom

Nilfisk C120 with new adaptor for my snow foam lance

AMFoam from AMDetails


----------



## 123HJMS

Frog said:


> Dodo supernatural hybrid wax
> Uber drying towel
> Valet pro advanced neutral foam
> Valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner
> 
> Don't tell the wife !


All very good products!!! Wife should be proud


----------



## Drewie

A present to myself from birthday money...
To seal and protect from Autobrite direct

Meg's gold class shampoo
Zaino Z7 shampoo
Pinnacle bodywork shampoo
Chemical Guys Vintage Speed Wipe 
From Detailed Clean


----------



## consettphil

2 Valet Pro large detailing brushes.


----------



## Flakey

Scholl Concepts Orange Polishing Pad, a Black Finishing Pad and Spautopia Polishing Towel that won the Auto Express Award. All from www.Spautopia.co.uk


----------



## Waylander-A4

3 giant drying towels from B&Q for 8 quid


----------



## MEH4N

Waylander-A4 said:


> 3 giant drying towels from B&Q for 8 quid


The kent ones? Theyre good :thumb:

Got a few myself


----------



## Waylander-A4

MEH4N said:


> The kent ones? Theyre good :thumb:
> 
> Got a few myself


yup thats the kiddies


----------



## Sarah

Today I have bought...
Auto finesse avalanche
Auto finesse lather
Speedy prep towel (fine version)
New empty spray bottles

Roll on delivery day, I am v.excited!


----------



## Mattwilko92

Gtechniq G4
Gtechniq G1

CarPro Tar-X
CarPro Eraser


----------



## Snowy172

treated myself to a new new bits today 
das6 pro
a soft back plate 
white and black hex logic pads 
megs uc 
some g101 
2 autosmart spray bottles 
a bottle of autosmart high glass wash 
autosmart drying towel 
and a pro valet brush 

now just need some good weather


----------



## Freddie

New monster buffing towel. (Haven't used one before but thought I would try it) 
Snow foam sprayer
Gtechniq c4 trim protection
Microfibre towels

Think that's it. Can't remember if I've missed anything. Should arrive tomorrow (I love cleanyourcar's 3 to 5 day delivery. Ordered this morning and a email this afternoon to say delivery tomorrow!)


----------



## Freddie

It won't let me edit my last post. But I forgot gtechniq g5 glass and small wheel cleaning brush.


----------



## Brophy

Bought the other day , arrived today from CYC top service as always. 

Sonax quick detailer

CG microfibre wash

Purple monster microfibre edgeless buffing towel


----------



## Scrim-1-

Brophy said:


> Bought the other day , arrived today from CYC top service as always.
> 
> Sonax quick detailer
> 
> CG microfibre wash
> 
> Purple monster microfibre edgeless buffing towel


How soft and plush are those towels?


----------



## svended

My order of 
C2v3 one litre 
C1.5v2 250ml 
MFR1 x10 and 
one MFR2 drying towel 
arrived today. 
Weather is looking good for tomorrow but I booked myself a quiet day away and I need small away time more I'm afraid.


----------



## slineclean

be interested how the microfiber cleaner works? hoping to pick up my monster towels tomorrow. Did you get a sticker?


----------



## svended

Brophy said:


> Bought the other day , arrived today from CYC top service as always.
> 
> Sonax quick detailer
> 
> CG microfibre wash
> 
> Purple monster microfibre edgeless buffing towel


The microfibre wash is great, you don't need much per wash and makes the microfibre cloths feel fantastic and plush. I've taken to doing my bath towels in it (might not be suitable for bath towels, but I like it).


----------



## PugIain

Some of this to try.


----------



## Goodylax

I also use the CG microfiber wash. Got a big jug that has lasted me over a year now


----------



## Brophy

Scrim-1- said:


> How soft and plush are those towels?


Not had chance to use yet but had quick feel and is quite soft  not as thick as my PB luxury buffing towel, but around the same softness.


----------



## Brophy

slineclean said:


> be interested how the microfiber cleaner works? hoping to pick up my monster towels tomorrow. Did you get a sticker?


This is my first time using it but have heard good things lol

And yes got my own "wee monster" sticker in the back of the pack  was nice touch.


----------



## Warriors2013

GTech G4
AB magifoam
AB banana gloss shampoo
LCD hydro tech pads

It's s sunny day so I'm gonna go and do the windscreen with the G4 & the G1 I got a couple of weeks ago


----------



## WhenIwake

Magifoam Purple - AD
Twin bucket set, time to replace the scabby old beat up buckets! -AD
CarPro wash mitt - ECC


----------



## dillinja999

arrived today bought through group buy on here :thumb:


----------



## Freddie

Only ordered it yesterday.


----------



## Waylander-A4

dillinja999;arrived today bought through group buy on here :thumb:[/QUOTE said:


> and socks from ya mum for xmas (early)


----------



## Bartl

As bio brisk 
As brisk extra
Megs mf cutting discs 
Megs mf cutting compound
2x monstor microfibres 
Cyc finger applicators 
Waxybox swabs large and small
Waxybox applicator pads x2
Waxybox mf cloth 
Gummy pfledge x2


----------



## dabhand

Not bought but unexpected Birthday presents from my Folks 

Karcher K2 pressure washer
Hozelock waterbutt pump


And socks :lol:


----------



## robtech

PugIain said:


> Some of this to try.


Is it me or does that look like LUCOZADE..lol no dont drink the stuff:tumbleweed:


----------



## V3nom

Bday haul from the mrs


----------



## Mattwilko92

Just bought some Bouncers Vanilla Ice!


----------



## dailly92

5 ltr ValetPro - PH neutral snow foam
5 ltr ValetPro - Citrus Pre wash
AD Hellshine eliminator
AD project 32
AD crystal
Some applicators and micro fibres
A new SF lance because i thought my old one was broken. It has now miraculously started working again.. typical.

and my waxybox should be here in a day or 2


----------



## ZetecEmma

I've gone dodo crazy today!
250ml BTBM my old one lasted me a year!!
pot of SNH as mine ran out
Acrylic spritz as mine ran out
Medium clay pad
Born slippy lube
a few dodo micro fibre cloths
panel pot of tarmalade


----------



## Ebbe J

a pre-winter restock:

Sonax Xtreme FelgenReiniger PLUS 5L
Sonax Glanz Shampoo
Sonax FlugrostEntferner 
Sonax Xtreme Antifrost & Klarsicht NanoPro 5l
Sonax InsektenEntferner 750ml
Sonax ProfiLine PerfectFinish 250ml
Sonax ProfiLine LackPrepare
Sonax Profiline Polymernetshield

and a few other things..


----------



## Short1e

Ebbe J said:


> a pre-winter restock:
> 
> Sonax Xtreme FelgenReiniger PLUS 5L
> Sonax Glanz Shampoo
> Sonax FlugrostEntferner
> Sonax Xtreme Antifrost & Klarsicht NanoPro 5l
> Sonax InsektenEntferner 750ml
> Sonax ProfiLine PerfectFinish 250ml
> Sonax ProfiLine LackPrepare
> Sonax Profiline Polymernetshield
> 
> and a few other things..


Did you get that direct from Sonax?


----------



## Ebbe J

Short1e said:


> Did you get that direct from Sonax?


Autoteilemann.de :thumb: Been shopping Sonax there for years.


----------



## PhilNUK

I bought these I found in my local petrol station. Thought they would be perfect for scrubbing at the tyre wall! Bargain for £1 for the pair!


----------



## Rollinlow

Quote:
Originally Posted by Short1e 
Did you get that direct from Sonax?
Autoteilemann.de Been shopping Sonax there for years.

How do you understand that site lol is it much cheaper


----------



## V3nom

x3


----------



## Meta5

Das 6, Orange and White Hex pads, Meguairs 105 & 205, 3m tape, all from CYC using group buy discount from this forum.


----------



## Rascal_69

This weeks 

5ltr carchem revolt
5ltr carchem shampoo 1900.1
Swissvax cleaner fluid 250ml x2
Swissvax autobahn 200ml
Swissvax shield 200ml
Swissvax leather milk 250ml
3m perfect it 125mm backing plate.


----------



## shaunyshaun1234

Just purchased:-

303 Aerospace protectant
Gtechniq G1, G2 and G4
and a full bottle of Sonax Brilliant Shine QD (after using the waxybox sample, its incredible stuff)

Now go away rain!!!


----------



## muzzer

megs 105 and 205, two hex logic pads, one green and one orange and a purple monster microfibre from CYC


----------



## PhilNUK

Magifoam Yellow

Dodo Juice Sour Power shampoo


----------



## corey101

Well i bought some stuff the other day but it all came today 

Werkstat acrylic kit
Werksat satin prot
MM incredimitt
MM summit 800 x3
MM yellow fellow x3
scholl concepts s20 compound
Raceglaze pre wax cleanser
Chemical guys glosswork shampoo
Dodo juice microfibre wash sponge
Finishkare #425 QD
Auto finesse crystal glass cleaner
Carpro iron x
Valet pro vent and dash brush
purple monster microfibres x3

Should keep me busy fro a while  gotta love this detailing lark its beginning to be as expensive as modding lol!


----------



## V3nom

Went to Halfrauds first to try and get this and they only had 2 bottles of the old formula...went to B&Q and they had about 20 of this! Go figure


----------



## ianrobbo1

Just ordered next months Waxy box,  and my C4 and isopranol alcohol has just been delivered from CYC :thumb: fast and well packaged as usual!!


----------



## andymp85

bilt hamber auto foam dodo juice plastic cleaner so dash wipes to keep in the car from dvs car care try him can do some deals if buying from him regular his site at www.dvscarcare.co.uk


----------



## Drewie

1/11/2013 by callum_drew, on Flickr
From waxamomo

Got some replacement spray heads from Autobrite today too for my Seal and Protect.


----------



## S22TUW

Have just ordered the following for my winter prep  :
AS Tardis
AF Verso
AF Crystal
CarPro IronX
AF Hog Hair Detailing Brushes
Raceglaze Brush Set
Vikan Long Handled Brush
EZ Detail Wheel Brush
3x 947ml Bottles
3x Chemical Resistant Sprayers
3.5" Backing Plate
Sonus SFX-4 Spot Pad


----------



## s29nta

Bilt hamber finis wax :thumb:


----------



## Andyrat85

This little beauty arrived from Matt this morning, absolutely excellent service


----------



## Skilzo

Not today but got some autobrite products the other day and now waiting on my Kranzle k10 to get delivered next week


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Just got myself a pot of Auto Finesse Illusion from the waxamomo sale for £50! I caught the second last one!


----------



## Mattwilko92

Managed to bag a 90% bouncers vanilla ice on ebay for £30 inc p&p!


----------



## Deeg

Not today but in the last week...


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Angelwax Body wax and Angelwax Wheel Wax


----------



## ColinEhm1

Waxybox no.14 to see if I get any good products I like so I can ask for them at Xmas


----------



## chrisgreen

So, over the last couple of days I've ordered a couple of bits. Like most I've ordered Waxybox 14, and also stocked up on Auto Finesse Citrus Power 500ml in the recent sale. I really like this product and although not cheap, it delivers the results I look for from a pre-wash. Will help with keeping the road grime under control over the winter months:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

As part of the Trick or Treat promo, you'll also see a sample pot of AF Desire in there (thanks guys) and there was also a packet of Haribo (eaten before pic was taken).


----------



## Tom48

This bad boy arrived today. Not used it yet though


----------



## Elliot_C

let me know how you get on with it dude, looking in to getting one :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG

Tom48 said:


> This bad boy arrived today. Not used it yet though
> View attachment 34503


Where'd you get it from dude? Looks interesting.


----------



## slineclean

Aww I wish I had one of those delivered to mine :thumb: be great if you could a little video review chap


----------



## Tom48

Elliot_C said:


> let me know how you get on with it dude, looking in to getting one :thumb:


Will do :thumb:


----------



## Tom48

SteveyG said:


> Where'd you get it from dude? Looks interesting.


From Clean your car, was about £70


----------



## Chri527

Ordered a snow foam kit from AB this morning.... Looking forward to a bit of foam action tomorrow now.. :detailer: (If postie decides to turn up).


----------



## chrisgreen

Chri527 said:


> Ordered a snow foam kit from AB this morning.... Looking forward to a bit of foam action tomorrow now.. :detailer: (If postie decides to turn up).


You can't beat a bit of wet 'n' wild soapy foam action!


----------



## 121DOM

After being away from home for 2 weeks, bought some kit to use whilst working away ! 

PB Foam Gun and 5l Avalanche 
1l AF Lather 
Wool Mitt
MF Mitt
PB Drying Towel
AF Finale

Should be fine for midweek tidy ups


----------



## Chri527

chrisgreen said:


> You can't beat a bit of wet 'n' wild soapy foam action!


Aaahhh ha!!!!

See you've been to the same sort of parties as me! :lol:


----------



## V3nom

Just bought the following...

Gtechniq G1
CarPro HydrO2
Sonus SFX Pro Applicators
3M 3434 Tape
Auto Finesses Wax Mate


----------



## NickH67

Got three of these for £15 from Costco today. Metal body, nice and bright LEDs so should be handy for swirl hunting.


----------



## Puntoboy

NickH67 said:


> Got three of these for £15 from Costco today. Metal body, nice and bright LEDs so should be handy for swirl hunting.


I bought then the other day too. Also have a magnet at the bottom which is great when working under your car or to stick to your toolbox.


----------



## NickH67

I hadn't even spotted the magnet!! Thanks for that


----------



## nbray67

AF Revitalise DAS6 Pro bundle - Cheers Purplechris!!
5ltr AS Tardis and 1ltr Wolf's Decongel from Polished Bliss - 1st order - Cracking Service!!


----------



## Rascal_69

Ads artdechem thanks to nick on here


----------



## SteveyG

Today's stuff from Waxamomo, Elite and Detailed Clean


----------



## Rainbow

Got this 1 litre bottle for 3.79 from ebay


----------



## Rascal_69

Today i visited angelwax hq.










Also in there is a sample of jays r8 wax.


----------



## Adam_P

Just ordered a litre of Auto Finesse Citrus Power. Not used a pre wash before but I'm hoping over the winter this will allow me to keep the car in an acceptable state by taking it down to the jet wash, spraying and washing off when there isn't time to 2bm it


----------



## nbray67

Adam_P said:


> Just ordered a litre of Auto Finesse Citrus Power. Not used a pre wash before but I'm hoping over the winter this will allow me to keep the car in an acceptable state by taking it down to the jet wash, spraying and washing off when there isn't time to 2bm it


They are doing buy one get one free on the 500ml buddy unless your order was 500ml and got a freebie?


----------



## roelliwohde

Autofinesse Order arrived:
- Sample Set
- 2+2 500ml Citrus Power
- 3 Mini triggers
- Pad brush

And a sample of desire


----------



## tones61

got a bottle of the sonax qd from cyc,:argie: :wave: :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37

Adam_P said:


> Just ordered a litre of Auto Finesse Citrus Power. Not used a pre wash before but I'm hoping over the winter this will allow me to keep the car in an acceptable state by taking it down to the jet wash, spraying and washing off when there isn't time to 2bm it


It's a great product, not cheap, you'll get thru the bottle in no time though.

I brought a cheapy water blade off eBay, not for the bodywork, this one is for the glass in the mornings.....


----------



## Jordi17

Rascal_69 said:


> Today i visited angelwax hq.
> 
> Also in there is a sample of jays r8 wax.


I also visited angelwax for the first time today for a look, hopefully going in soon for lots of products:thumb:


----------



## Twisterboy

Not today but recently bought 25 litres of shampoo.

Needless to say no where to store it but in the back garden!

Davy


----------



## Rascal_69

Jordi17 said:


> I also visited angelwax for the first time today for a look, hopefully going in soon for lots of products:thumb:


I was there about 2


----------



## PhilNUK

Bought a litre of VP Citrus Pre Wash...
Got some Dodo Juice Sour Power delivered too


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Just ordered the 64oz size Duragloss shampoo - great stuff! :thumb:


----------



## Bartl

1ltr of citrus power and detailing tape.


----------



## Jordi17

Rascal_69 said:


> I was there about 2


I was in at 10


----------



## Adam_P

nbray67 said:


> They are doing buy one get one free on the 500ml buddy unless your order was 500ml and got a freebie?


Yeah I saw that was on, but I needed a few other bits and all together it worked out cheaper from polished bliss despite the bogof offer


----------



## Snowy172

Not bought but in the post today I had a Lakeland 4" back plate and a small bottle of power lock to try all courtesy of deegan1979


----------



## Meta5

Order this months Waxybox.


----------



## Miked3781

Just received from clean your car,
1 gallon Chemical Guys synthetic quick detailer.
Valet Pro Dragons breath 500ml
Poorboys wheel sealant.

Oh and couldn't help buying three more big soft yellow microfibre cloths today......OCD...


----------



## -Raven-

I got some more of the best coating ever to come out of Japan - Echelon Zen Xero.










And got some 1L bottles of the Echelon Zen Xero Maintenance Shampoo, Dissolvent Shampoo, and Ion Adsorption Shampoo.


----------



## Melkor

Got 4 cans Autosmart blast bubblegum, some g101, 20/20 glass cleaner and some smart dash,silicone free oh and some mirror finish.


----------



## The Beer Hunter

Bristle Hound said:


> ... as a result of being on DW?


Spotted the AutoFinesse trick or treat promo on here & made 2 orders.

5 litre Imperial Pro concentrate
Sampler set
Spritz
500ml Spritz

Freebies:
Desire Wax
Spirit Wax
TemptationWax
Iron Out
Satin
Lather


----------



## Adam_P

An i4d uber blue drying towel and some Megs Scratch X 2.0 to try and sort out a scuff someone has left me from a car park


----------



## Rascal_69

Bouncers fortify 
19 autosmart triggers
1 - 1.5 litre as pump sprayer


----------



## Hercs74

Numatic George GVE 370-2


----------



## Jordi17

Not today but last week when I popped into angelwax


----------



## Bartl

Af desire.


----------



## bmerritt87

Small AF order, what made me laughs was when the Mrs asked how much and I told her she said that's not bad ha she is coming round now and getting used to regular deliveries ha


----------



## andymp85

flexipads rotary head and orange medium cutting pad today


----------



## clap

FinishKare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant
fk1000p
Meguiars Super Degreaser
Foam Wax Applicator
Chemical Resistant Sprayer
FinishKare #118 - Super Concentrated Shampoo - 32oz
FinishKare #425 - Ultra Slick Polywipe
Gtechniq - C4 Permanent Trim Restorer


----------



## Puntoboy

I had my new rotary backing plate and tape delivered from 3M today


----------



## D.Taylor R26

received my AF order about 22 hours after ordering over there Halloween offer. superb service. that was

finale
hog hair brushes
flag for the garage

tomorrow i have some sonax stuff coming from CYC

polymer netsheild 
wheel sealant
shine detailing spray


----------



## Puntoboy

Puntoboy said:


> I had my new rotary backing plate and tape delivered from 3M today


Thanks to suspal for pointing it out but it appears I've bought the wrong backing plate. I've bought a 5/8 one and I need a M14. Silly me for not realising. Need to arrange to send it back.


----------



## Hercs74

Lots of Gtechniq gear. C2v3, Exo etc etc..........


----------



## Mk3Brick

CeriGlass/flyby30 kit, 2000/2500/3000 grit w&d and some Purple Monster MFs from CYC, Also couldn't miss out on Auto Finesse' BOGOF on 500ml Cutrus Power last week.


----------



## V3nom

I've got £30 in my paypal account and I'm looking to wax the lot on some detailing products...suggestions?


----------



## WhichOne'sPink?

V3nom said:


> I've got £30 in my paypal account and I'm looking to wax the lot on some detailing products...suggestions?


What with winter approaching, rain repellent and quick detailer.


----------



## nbray67

Uber XL drying towel - ordered Sat afternoon, turned up Monday!!! - Fantastic service from this guy on fleabay - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321236944951?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## dillinja999

ordered 3 500ml auto finesse citrus power as its bogof at moment, and their sample pack last night


----------



## deegan1979

These bad boyz


----------



## MEH4N

deegan how much was the ADS water repellent? is it 500ml?


----------



## PIRHONEY

500ml of Mitchell and King Spa


----------



## Greg0986

1 bottle of Autoglym Glass Polish.


----------



## Danny B

50ml Swissvax best of show :thumb:


----------



## trd-gt

bot a nice little delivery today

tardis 5lt tar remover
bilberry wheel cleaner 1 ltr
dodo juice clay kit medium clay
california scents cherry
chemical guys hexlogic green pad


----------



## Ns1980

CarPro - Reload Spray Sealant
CarPro Iron X - Snow Soap
SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT


----------



## dillinja999

lunchtime delivery :thumb:


----------



## Phill Harrison

Disposable Nitrile Gloves - Pkg/100
EZ Detail Brush
Gtechniq - Glass Sealant Kit
Sonus Der Wunder Wasche
Valet Pro - Citrus Tar and Glue Remover
Multi-Purpose Utility Brush
Valet Pro - Vent & Dash Brush
Car-Lack 68 Shampoo
Monster Microfibre - The Guzzler Drying
Carlack 68 - Plastic Care
Valet Pro - Citrus Pre Wash 5L
Pump Dispenser - Gallon Bottles x3
600ml Plastic Bottle with Sprayer x2


----------



## deegan1979

MEH4N said:


> deegan how much was the ADS water repellent? is it 500ml?


MEH4N, its pretty cheap mate
£9 250ml
£16 500ml
£28 1L


----------



## -Raven-

Some more unheard of coatings. These ones are from Choose NanoTech.










3D Magic Blue exterior dressing, Odour Eliminator, and Eraser water spot remover gel.










Some more high quality Buff And Shine foam applicators.










Oh, and I forgot to post this a while ago.... Chinese Rupes Bigfoot 21 'replica'


----------



## mike41

Just ordered a litre of AF Citrus Power from Polished Bliss,seems to be good stuff from what Ive read on here

Mike


----------



## V3nom

mike41 said:


> Just ordered a litre of AF Citrus Power from Polished Bliss,seems to be good stuff from what Ive read on here
> 
> Mike


Great product, great price from PB. Ordered the same myself last week.


----------



## leon2 gr

fk 1000p and fk 2685 good stuff both


----------



## efib




----------



## dillinja999

V3nom said:


> Great product, great price from PB. Ordered the same myself last week.


they are doing buy one get one free on the 500ml direct from auto finesse at the moment :thumb:


----------



## V3nom

dillinja999 said:


> they are doing buy one get one free on the 500ml direct from auto finesse at the moment :thumb:


Haha I know, they announced that deal after I bought mine! Bummer!


----------



## mike41

dillinja999 said:


> they are doing buy one get one free on the 500ml direct from auto finesse at the moment :thumb:


+£3.95 delivery though,unless you're spending over £40,so Polished Bliss is cheaper, at £10 for a litre delivered :thumb:
Mike


----------



## trd-gt

ordered nnew orange hex logix.
PA foam lance with 5 ltrs of foam
leather cleaner
6 microfibres

should be head monday to start on my land rover


----------



## Carshine




----------



## before-i-forget

Bought myself a 50ml pot of swissvax BOS as I've always wanted to own a high end wax and as it's limited edition, I had to buy it.


----------



## Natalie

Some Sonax winter screen wash *exciting*


----------



## Summit Detailing

I picked up some Dooka wash pads & a Car Skin Protect pack from the Classic motor show @ the NEC yesterday...saves on postage:thumb:


----------



## Wazhalo31

I picked up a protect pack as well let us know what you think when u try it out


----------



## martyp

Thought I'd sample some AngelWax goodies, purchased on Tuesday but just opened the box today.

Shampoo smells absolutely brilliant.

Can't wait to get out there soon (once the car defrosts) and try them out. :detailer:


----------



## Natalie

martyp said:


> Thought I'd sample some AngelWax goodies, purchased on Tuesday but just opened the box today.
> 
> Shampoo smells absolutely brilliant.


Always makes me want to go to the shop and buy those foam bananas


----------



## 123HJMS

martyp said:


> Thought I'd sample some AngelWax goodies, purchased on Tuesday but just opened the box today.
> 
> Shampoo smells absolutely brilliant.
> 
> Can't wait to get out there soon (once the car defrosts) and try them out. :detailer:


Please let me know your thoughts on the shampoo and foam ... looking at getting some soon :thumb: Fed up of my magifoam lingering on my drive ... still there now and i cleaned the car at 3PM yesterday!


----------



## martyp

Natalie said:


> Always makes me want to go to the shop and buy those foam bananas


I was trying to place the smell and that is exactly it!



123HJMS said:


> Please let me know your thoughts on the shampoo and foam ... looking at getting some soon :thumb: Fed up of my magifoam lingering on my drive ... still there now and i cleaned the car at 3PM yesterday!


Tried out the foam and shampoo and must say I am impressed.

Having only tried ValetPro Ph Neutral foam and AG Pressure Wash in the past this has been the longest dwelling foam I've used and only put 100ml in the bottle as per instructions which will make about 150 washes.

Shampoo is great too (previously AG Body Shampoo), put 4 capfuls in my Zanio bucket (instructions state 3 but these are big!) and the lather and gloss afterwards was great - oh and the smell... 

Sadly the rain started as I left the H2Go to haze so no second coat and probably will start again with this next weekend.

Highly impressed and will buy some more from them again.


----------



## Natalie

martyp said:


> Shampoo is great too (previously AG Body Shampoo), put 4 capfuls in my Zanio bucket (instructions state 3 but these are big!) and the lather and gloss afterwards was great - oh and the smell...


I find 2 capfuls is alright if you're not filling the bucket to the rim :thumb:

One of their waxes smells the same too :argie:


----------



## Guru

Bought the following last week -

IronX sample bottle
TarX sample bottle
Sonus Paintwork cleanser
Ceriglass

Had actually decided "No more detailing products at least for 6 months", but there was a discount on these and just couldn't resist.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Just bought the foam lance of autobrite


----------



## Nicholas

Classic Car Show today got a show deal on Auto Finesse show car wax "Illusion" very pleased!


----------



## slineclean

Had a bit luck this weekend. Popped into Machine Mart for a item for work and while there I asked about torque wrench and something that Id only use couple of times a year to change my winter alloys over etc.

Was shown this wrench for £23.98

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/cht141-1-2in-drive-torque-wrench

But lucky I remembered to ask about a socket for my wheel nuts and the guy showed me a set of 4 sockets fitments and they were £23.98

Although the price was what I expected but at the mo that's money I didn't want to be spending. Then the guy said he thought he saw a set of 3 in the clearance section.

We went over to look and he couldn't see them , he popped out the back and returned with a 4 pack ( just liked he showed me ) for £11.98 :argie:

I thought the case would be all bashed , but no it was ok and I questioned what was wrong with them due the price , to which he cut the tape and opened the case up, all 4 were prefect and untouched.

So I snapped them up with the wrench , too good a deal to miss out on. Made my weekend :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

slineclean said:


> Had a bit luck this weekend. Popped into Machine Mart for a item for work and while there I asked about torque wrench and something that Id only use couple of times a year to change my winter alloys over etc.
> 
> Was shown this wrench for £23.98
> 
> http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/cht141-1-2in-drive-torque-wrench
> 
> But lucky I remembered to ask about a socket for my wheel nuts and the guy showed me a set of 4 sockets fitments and they were £23.98
> 
> Although the price was what I expected but at the mo that's money I didn't want to be spending. Then the guy said he thought he saw a set of 3 in the clearance section.
> 
> We went over to look and he couldn't see them , he popped out the back and returned with a 4 pack ( just liked he showed me ) for £11.98 :argie:
> 
> I thought the case would be all bashed , but no it was ok and I questioned what was wrong with them due the price , to which he cut the tape and opened the case up, all 4 were prefect and untouched.
> 
> So I snapped them up with the wrench , too good a deal to miss out on. Made my weekend :thumb:


BARGAIN!!! :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s

CarPro - Reload Spray Sealant
CarPro Iron X - Snow Soap
CQuartz - UK Edition Paint Sealant
Gtechniq - L1 Leather Guard
Gtechniq I1 - Smart Fabric
Chemical Guys - New Car Smell Air freshener
Autofinesse - Sweet Shop Air Fresheners
Chemical Guys - Bare Bones
Chemical Guys - Microfibre WASH+
Chemical Guys - Mr Pink Shampoo
SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT
3 large Drying Towels. 

And less of a detailing product but an essential a £30 reflector and some paint for my l200 after the MIL reversed into a post this morning :wall:


----------



## rob_vrs

nichol4s said:


> CarPro - Reload Spray Sealant
> CarPro Iron X - Snow Soap
> CQuartz - UK Edition Paint Sealant
> Gtechniq - L1 Leather Guard
> Gtechniq I1 - Smart Fabric
> Chemical Guys - New Car Smell Air freshener
> Autofinesse - Sweet Shop Air Fresheners
> Chemical Guys - Bare Bones
> Chemical Guys - Microfibre WASH+
> Chemical Guys - Mr Pink Shampoo
> SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT
> 3 large Drying Towels.
> 
> And less of a detailing product but an essential a £30 reflector and some paint for my l200 after the MIL reversed into a post this morning :wall:


Im going to sell all my stuff....

LOL


----------



## nichol4s

rob_vrs said:


> Im going to sell all my stuff....
> 
> LOL


Some of its for the merc and the others well I just wanted to try a few bits and got carried away could of been worse lol


----------



## AndyA4TDI

A few new additions.


----------



## Puntoboy

Just a little delivery from Auto Finesse.


----------



## rob_vrs

Puntoboy said:


> Just a little delivery from Auto Finesse.


Think you need some more citris power mate haha


----------



## V3nom




----------



## MEH4N

Some SON1C WAX, it flippin smells amazing


----------



## bmerritt87

A couple of bits from Gtechniq


----------



## gaz_vxr

Not a purchase but the wife's uncle was clearing out his garage and handed my the audi life shine bag rammed full with AG stuff. Probably around £100 worth of gear there.


----------



## Starbuck88

I bought one of these


----------



## Puntoboy

rob_vrs said:


> Think you need some more citris power mate haha


Haha. Good old BOGOF. I only bought it because of that. I was planning a trip to AutoBrite to stock up but that can wait until the new year.


----------



## mike41

Some GTechniq C2V3 from Rollupandshine :thumb:

Mike


----------



## BRUNBERG

I pre-ordered a lhr75e deluxe kit and a Duetto deluxe kit. Had to find out if the hype is justified


----------



## -Raven-

BRUNBERG said:


> I pre-ordered a lhr75e deluxe kit and a Duetto deluxe kit. Had to find out if the hype is justified


hype or not, I want one too! 

I think all us Rupes users have been waiting for the 3" electric version. :thumb:


----------



## Natalie

Finally in stock at CYC http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=1310 so ordered


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Some goodies today, wanted more but the missus would have killed me this close to xmas


----------



## BRUNBERG

-Raven- said:


> hype or not, I want one too!
> 
> I think all us Rupes users have been waiting for the 3" electric version. :thumb:


Agreed, I don't have the space for a compressor so it's been a long time coming for me:buffer:


----------



## clap

AutoBrite lance, AB magifoam and citrus pre-wash. Being delivered on Monday. Nice lady I spoke to :-D


----------



## Guru

Just arrived -

303 Aerospace protrectant
fk1000p - small pot
5 Nos. Eurow MFs


----------



## Paul04

New claybar


----------



## Rascal_69

Another expensive week. 
Was meant to be not buying anything.

Modesta bc-03 coating
Bouncers blue lagoon
Waxybox


----------



## efib

Rascal_69 said:


> Another expensive week.
> Was meant to be not buying anything.
> 
> Modesta bc-03 coating
> Bouncers blue lagoon
> Waxybox


You have taken everything ! You are in every personal sales thread  
I really envy you for blue lagoon ! Enjoy


----------



## Rascal_69

efib said:


> You have taken everything ! You are in every personal sales thread
> I really envy you for blue lagoon ! Enjoy


Haha am I that bad?:doublesho
I think I need to stay away from forum for abit.
When I see a good deal I can't help myself


----------



## efib

Rascal_69 said:


> Haha am I that bad?:doublesho
> I think I need to stay away from forum for abit.
> When I see a good deal I can't help myself


Yes you are evil  
I really want to see your collection so far !


----------



## Rascal_69

efib said:


> Yes you are evil
> I really want to see your collection so far !


Will take a picture for you 

Its big.


----------



## Christian6984

Just ordered...

Car Pro Hydro 2
Gtechniq C2 v3
Zaino Bucket as one of mine has cracked
Ez Detail Brush (snapped, i must sound like im so rough with everything)
Car Pro Eraser
ONR

and just sent a pm about the new ADS Clay Cloth


----------



## toomanycitroens

Some more Bilberry wheel cleaner.................


----------



## VRS James

I went for this lot


----------



## carl robson

2 snow foam lances 6 ltrs magifoam
6 drying towels
40 mixed micro fibre cloths
Assorted rotary hex pads
(And a partridge in a pear tree)

Probably the most I've spent in one hit


----------



## SteveyG

Some screenwash for the winter


----------



## efib

Polish angel Famous and Red opal :argie:


----------



## PJJC

I picked up a Serious Performance Uber Premium Detailing MF Towel

and a 5 pack of Serious Performance arUber All Purpose Microfibre Towels - which included an extra one for free.

Now time to go clean my car - shame its dark - tomorrow!!:detailer:


----------



## before-i-forget

got my stuff yesterday in the post, AF triple and revive as I've heard great things and also got a 50ml pot of BOS from swissvax as they are doing a special run of 50ml pots.


----------



## ardenvxr

Autosmart Vortex


----------



## clap

AB foam lance, magician and citrus prewash.


----------



## Goodylax

Polish Angel Order
1x CARNAUBA ARTS™ | SILVER ALUNITE - 200ML 
1x POLISHANGEL® | SNOWCAKE | interior dressing - 200ML
2x FABRIC BRUSHES

:thumb:


----------



## efib

^^ nice order :thumb:


----------



## 121DOM

Chemical Guys towel and some AF Finale

Told the CG towels are great ?? Using PB Towels to dry at the moment


----------



## mike41

5 litres of Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash, (to use in my pressure sprayer for midweek quickies at the jet wash)from Perfectly Cleaned :thumb:
Mike


----------



## 121DOM

mike41 said:


> 5 litres of Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash, (to use in my pressure sprayer for midweek quickies at the jet wash)from Perfectly Cleaned :thumb:
> Mike


Only used af avalanche, is this stuff good? Seems to be popular

Cheers
Dom


----------



## mike41

121DOM said:


> Only used af avalanche, is this stuff good? Seems to be popular
> 
> Cheers
> Dom


I've found it's good at 8 or 10:1 as a pre wash. I have'nt used AF Avalanche,it's a snow foam is'nt it? I've got AF Citrus Power at the minute,used it tonight in fact. It's really good stuff, but at £10 a litre, it's a bit pricey as it can't be diluted,so reckon I'll only get 4 or 5 goes out of it before its gone.
Mike


----------



## 121DOM

mike41 said:


> I've found it's good at 8 or 10:1 as a pre wash. I have'nt used AF Avalanche,it's a snow foam is'nt it? I've got AF Citrus Power at the minute,used it tonight in fact. It's really good stuff, but at £10 a litre, it's a bit pricey as it can't be diluted,so reckon I'll only get 4 or 5 goes out of it before its gone.
> Mike


Cheers mike
I've got some af citrus and very happy , albeit I think I should use a little less 
Carry one in the car so a mid week spray and then blow over with a garage jet wash satisfies my new OCD!

Used finale twice now and seems great value


----------



## smiler1207

Trip to b and q for some microfiber cloths, drying towel, wash mitt, black bucket and orange bucket


----------



## bazz

just ordered my self a early Christmas present from polisedbliss
could not resist the 5 squid of the wheel woolies and free p+p:thumb:
so cant wait now for mr/mrs postie to knock on the door:devil:


----------



## Chris_911

Just ordered some wheel woolies from Polished Bliss.


----------



## Warriors2013

I have also just taken advantage of the £5 off wheel woolies from PB


----------



## Melkor

Not exactly grand but I finally got some bar keepers friend to try and get my windows clean.


----------



## riggsy

Nilfisk jetwash
Gtechniq G5 and C2V3


----------



## Meta5

Kent microfibre polishing pads, 60p each from Amazon, cant knock them for the price. Still waiting on my first Waxybox to arrive.........


----------



## Bartl

G1
g2
g4


----------



## fethead

Just ordered 11 Carpro Boa 16 by 24 micro-fibre clothes from Carpro direct.


----------



## Brocky36

Angel Wax Superior Automotive Shampoo
Angel Wax QED
Angel Wax Superior Automotive Glass Cleaner
Angel Wax H2Go
Angel Wax Heaven for Leather
Wheel Woolies
2x Autofinesse Wax Mate
2x Flexipads Tri-Foam Oval Applicator
2x 36 EuroW MFs

My very first 'detailing' order and the start of my collection! :thumb:


----------



## mike41

An Arctic Flurry Drying Towel from Mainz Carcare-£10, first day of their Xmas extravaganza
.:thumb:
Mike


----------



## shane25

I came home from work to find this:



I guess i have my work cut out for me

Shane


----------



## huvo

Autobrite purple rain x2, that's just the start of the 12 Days of Christmas. Could be Expensive


----------



## Goodylax

2 Qty 16x24 Inch ChInchilla Buffing Cloth
2 SONAX Wheel Cleaner Full Effect 16.9 oz
1 Autogeek “Keep Calm & Detail On” T-Shirt 
1 200 mL. Dodo Juice Tarmalade 
I love 25% off sales....


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Brocky36 said:


> Angel Wax Superior Automotive Shampoo
> Angel Wax QED
> Angel Wax Superior Automotive Glass Cleaner
> Angel Wax H2Go
> Angel Wax Heaven for Leather
> Wheel Woolies
> 2x Autofinesse Wax Mate
> 2x Flexipads Tri-Foam Oval Applicator
> 2x 36 EuroW MFs
> 
> My very first 'detailing' order and the start of my collection! :thumb:


Enjoy mate, amazing products and fantastic customer service.


----------



## fildor

*LHRE75 Bigfoot bought*

Finally they have put the unit on its own. Bought it at Esoteric Car car. Probably going to arrive in near future.


----------



## VRS James

New to this so I've brought some more starter goodies today.
1xnilfisk PW
1x30m hose
1x 30m elect cable
Snow foam and lance
Bilberry wheel cleaner
Bilt hammer cleanser-polish 
CG jetseal
Cg tyre gel

Epic first detail will be going down on Saturday.


----------



## linuxmanju

Got these today










1) Scholl orange pad
2) One shot wind screen washer
3) Angel wax Angel 
4) Angel wax vision.


----------



## Leebo310

Brocky36 said:


> Angel Wax Superior Automotive Shampoo
> Angel Wax QED
> Angel Wax Superior Automotive Glass Cleaner
> Angel Wax H2Go
> Angel Wax Heaven for Leather
> Wheel Woolies
> 2x Autofinesse Wax Mate
> 2x Flexipads Tri-Foam Oval Applicator
> 2x 36 EuroW MFs
> 
> My very first 'detailing' order and the start of my collection! :thumb:


Good stuff mate, you'll end up spending a lot more...


----------



## Leebo310

Goodylax said:


> 2 Qty 16x24 Inch ChInchilla Buffing Cloth
> 2 SONAX Wheel Cleaner Full Effect 16.9 oz
> 1 Autogeek "Keep Calm & Detail On" T-Shirt
> 1 200 mL. Dodo Juice Tarmalade
> I love 25% off sales....


Where from??


----------



## ZetecEmma

1. A nilfisk pressure washer
2. New hose 
3. Autobrite foam lance & foam deal
4. Auto finesse detailing bag
5. Bodygaurd gloves
6. New Microfiber cloths
7. New wash Mitt


----------



## Brocky36

Nilfisk C110.


----------



## WP-UK

R222 wax turned up today.

Earlier this week I had my AF boot bag to keep it all in and some iron x, snow foam and AF finale. And some more megs tyre dressing. I went a bit mad this week!


----------



## roelliwohde

Big order from Elite Car Care:

4 of each ECC Microfibre Pad (Cutting and Finish)
4 white Menzerna Pads 132mm and 80mm
2 Foam Triggers
Bird Dropping Wipes
Dodo Nutt Plug
Meguiars Pad Brush
Trim Brush
100mm DA Backing Plate
Set of 3 edgeless foam applicators
and a free purple microfibre towel


----------



## Jdudley90

Dooka wash pad and wheel mitt. Car chem bespoke shampoo.


----------



## roelliwohde

Flex PE14-2 150 
Lake Country Constant Pressure Pads:
4x Orange 139mm
1x white 139mm
2x Orange 101mm
1x yellow 101mm
Menzerna 400
HPX Premium Tape 15mm / 25mm
Kwazar Venus 2 litre

The backing plate for the flex got lost in another package... Hope it arrives soon, want to try out the machine!


----------



## Goodylax

Leebo310 said:


> Where from??


Autogeek.net had a great sale. They continue to have daily specials until Xmas :thumb:


----------



## Melkor

Just got some AS bio brisk, re glaze some duet a set of dash brushes and a few packs of microfibers and the spray bottles with stickers, now need to try them out.


----------



## wylie coyote

Got a few bits from Carpro along with their group buy on new Fog fight & Flyby20:thumb:


----------



## martyp

Not strictly detailing but does make the job a bit more enjoyable... 










I did also pop in to Halfords to pick up some McGard locking nuts and some Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care and Leather Cleaner today also, interior detail planned for tomorrow.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## antowens

i bought some snowfoam and some purple rain just waiting on delivery now o and some muc off shampoo and 5L of simoniz car shampoo for 9.99 on the offer


----------



## 67 Mustang

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


Hi Maxi,

Have you used Dodo total wipeout previously? How do you rate it?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

67 Mustang said:


> Hi Maxi,
> 
> Have you used Dodo total wipeout previously? How do you rate it?


Hi 67Mustang,

Tomorrow I will tell you :thumb: I will use it to clean wheel arches and tires .


----------



## Brophy

Not today but recently bought some new products from AW 










So far very impressed and great customer service , collected in person Matt's great guy


----------



## MEH4N

67 Mustang said:


> Hi Maxi,
> 
> Have you used Dodo total wipeout previously? How do you rate it?


Its really good stuff and great VFM that one litre bottle makes 10 litres :thumb:

Couple of cars i have used it on :thumb:


----------



## 67 Mustang

MEH4N said:


> Its really good stuff and great VFM that one litre bottle makes 10 litres :thumb:
> 
> Thank you,
> I think some of this and the Dodo FD are in my future.:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

As MEH4N said Dodo Juice Total Wipeout great VFM , I used it 1:10 gives nice result when I clean Wheel arches and I used it to strip LSP :thumb: it removes LSP very quickly , my favorite is Britemax but Dodo Juice also great choice VFM .


----------



## k9vnd

Ironx snow foam
Ironx lemon scent
Cg diablo gel
Cg sprayable silk shine
Dodo juice wookie
Dodo juice crudzilla
Dodo juice ferrocious
Supernatural trim dressing
Modesta p01a, h05, bc05(for santa though)


----------



## k9vnd

Brophy said:


> Not today but recently bought some new products from AW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far very impressed and great customer service , collected in person Matt's great guy


Got this same kit for the brother in law at a porsche car show, fantastic price especially with whats included.


----------



## Brophy

k9vnd said:


> Got this same kit for the brother in law at a porsche car show, fantastic price especially with whats included.


Yeah it's a great deal, some great products included. Looking forward to trying out desireable


----------



## efib

Some air fresheners


----------



## stangalang

Full range of the soft99 stuff on offer here in the GB. Cant wait


----------



## bradleymarky

x2 500ml bottles of Muc-off ubershine shampoo for £3.98 from Screwfix


----------



## Ns1980

Just ordered the Carbon Collective Christmas box!


----------



## Johnny_B

Ns1980 said:


> Just ordered the Carbon Collective Christmas box!


Christ thats a bargin n a half!


----------



## nichol4s

Ns1980 said:


> Just ordered the Carbon Collective Christmas box!


Hit me up with a link nick, still haven't bought owt yet


----------



## Johnny_B

nichol4s said:


> Hit me up with a link nick, still haven't bought owt yet


http://carboncollective.eu/shop/?product_cat=christmas-box


----------



## sbrocks

Damn !!!

Just ordered the Angelwax Kit AND the Carbon Collective Xmas Box AND The Soft99 GB Wax....missus is gonna kill me 

Though it may sneak in under the radar as most of her xmas shopping is done online so quite a few bits and pieces being collected from the post office, and can be hidden away !!!


----------



## Johnny_B

sbrocks said:


> Damn !!!
> 
> Just ordered the Angelwax Kit AND the Carbon Collective Xmas Box AND The Soft99 GB Wax....missus is gonna kill me
> 
> Though it may sneak in under the radar as most of her xmas shopping is done online so quite a few bits and pieces being collected from the post office, and can be hidden away !!!


Where can u get the angel wax kit?


----------



## nichol4s

Johnny_B said:


> Where can u get the angel wax kit?


http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=524-2


----------



## awoogar

A snow foam lance and some German Applicator pads..


----------



## Drewie

Mothers wheel arch brush turned up today


----------



## Short1e

Johnny_B said:


> http://carboncollective.eu/shop/?product_cat=christmas-box


Theres one left :thumb:


----------



## Guru

Short1e said:


> Theres one left :thumb:


Out of stock now.


----------



## DOBE




----------



## mike41

A litre of VP Citrus PreWash from Perfectly Cleaned,and a 1.5l pump sprayer off Ebay,delivered to the old man so he can see for himself what I'm babbling on about!! :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Rabidracoon28

mike41 said:


> A litre of VP Citrus PreWash from Perfectly Cleaned,and a 1.5l pump sprayer off Ebay,delivered to the old man so he can see for himself what I'm babbling on about!! :thumb:
> 
> Mike


nice one Mike


----------



## Meta5

Ordered a Numatic George last night, now despatched. Calling my local Autosmart rep tomorrow, that will be costly.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Just ordered a Nilfisk 20T wet and dry vac. Should be being delivered Christmas Eve


----------



## yzfr1

Gyeon Q2 Rim, Gyeon Q2M Prep and somes towells for application!
Well i didnt buy it....my mum got it delivered from polished bliss today for my Xmas pressie....Cheers mum! :thumb: 
For my refurbished wheels!
There my summer wheels but i dont think i can wait till summer to seal em.. 









Still smothered in tyre lube/glue.....or whatever they use...


----------



## V3nom




----------



## ColinEhm1

Not all bought today but over the last month

Still waiting on Jaffa clean arriving but here's what I have bought the last month


----------



## V3nom

Angelwax really taking off eh? Nice!


----------



## -Raven-

efib said:


> Some air fresheners


I love the Pina Colada ones of those! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

stangalang said:


> Full range of the soft99 stuff on offer here in the GB. Cant wait


Nice! 

Does that include the Triz stuff?


----------



## Brooklands

Got 3 Megs Supreme shine microfibres delivered for £7.11 - under half price!

Meguiar's Triple Pack of Supreme Shine Microfibre: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

Well pleased!


----------



## 121DOM

Car Chem Citrus cleaner

Having tried their snowfoam last weekend I thought i'd try some other products. Did half the car with AF avalanche and half car chem, no appraent difference in performance other than the car chem produced a thicker snow

anyone else tried it ?


----------



## SunnyBoi

Recent acquisitions!


----------



## Short1e

SunnyBoi said:


> Recent acquisitions!


Where did you get all the menz please?


----------



## SunnyBoi

Short1e said:


> Where did you get all the menz please?


Bought the menz stuff from my recent trip to Germany - Lupus Autopflege to be exact.


----------



## sbrocks

Carbon Collective washmit arrived today......and after using Mergs washmits for years, all I can say is WOW!!!!! This thing is huge !!!

Got their shampoo and snow foam too, looking forward to getting the RS dirty again to give it a try out


----------



## mike41

121DOM said:


> Car Chem Citrus cleaner
> 
> Having tried their snowfoam last weekend I thought i'd try some other products. Did half the car with AF avalanche and half car chem, no appraent difference in performance other than the car chem produced a thicker snow
> 
> anyone else tried it ?


Got a link for it mate?

Mike


----------



## tzotzo

not bought actually, a great nameday present from Kotsos!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Some Astonish Vac Maxx for a quid at The Range


----------



## Guru

SunnyBoi said:


> Bought the menz stuff from my recent trip to Germany - Lupus Autopflege to be exact.


Sunny, could you carry all that back to India safely? No issues anywhere?


----------



## sistersvisions

stangalang said:


> Full range of the soft99 stuff on offer here in the GB. Cant wait


I was interested in their 'The King of Gloss' wax, but they had not imported any as yet


----------



## WhenIwake

Not a detailing product, but I finally got VCDS! haha, will get to have a play about with it when I get home. Been loads of things bugging me since I got the car, will be nice to fix them. 
Over in Falkirk if anyones needing a shot, im sure we can figure something out 

Now I need to get my springs/dampers replaced and some cherry glaze


----------



## SunnyBoi

Guru said:


> Sunny, could you carry all that back to India safely? No issues anywhere?


I am yet to bring it, my only worry is the baggage weight.

In the meantime, another order appeared  Gotta love 24 hours order to shipped timelines


----------



## 121DOM

mike41 said:


> Got a link for it mate?
> 
> Mike


http://car-chem.com/store/car-care-exterior/Bug-Tar-Remover/snow-foam-5tlr

http://car-chem.com/store/citrus-cleaner-5ltr

I bought some screenwash from them a few months back, great cleaning performance to


----------



## bradleymarky

Apc and Meguiars wash mitt.


----------



## dailly92

Put an AF order in today.
bought 

dressle
spritz
hog hair brushes
finnishing pad
dual foam applicators 
and some ai fresheners


----------



## sbrocks

Angelwax case and contents arrived today, very impressed with the contents, the packaging and the value for money, looking forward to trying out a new brand


----------



## Wazhalo31

A whole bunch of liquid elements products and a Clay cloth can't wait to try them out.


----------



## mike41

Karcher WD 2.200 Wet and dry vaccuum as per the thread :thumb:

Mike


----------



## PugIain

Some AG Vinyl and rubber care. Lazy engine dressing ftw.


----------



## mike41

PugIain said:


> Some AG Vinyl and rubber care. Lazy engine dressing ftw.


Great stuff,very under-rated IMO :thumb:

Mike


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

Just bought some collinite 845, also bought the das6 pro menzerna kit, all from cyc


----------



## Clyde

Just purchased a leather cleaning brush, wax applicator pad and oh a karcher vacuum! 

Interior is getting a good seeing to over Xmas.


----------



## ColinEhm1

Forgot to add this also bought when the deal was on











ColinEhm1 said:


> Not all bought today but over the last month
> 
> Still waiting on Jaffa clean arriving but here's what I have bought the last month


----------



## bradleymarky

Toilet brush, great for the wheel arches


----------



## Rabidracoon28

bradleymarky said:


> Toilet brush, great for the wheel arches


+1 great with SurfexHD


----------



## lcfcdan

ONR and a pump sprayer for an Xmas present for a friend that borrows mine at every time we're out together


----------



## CodHead

Karcher 2.200 Wet/Dry vac


----------



## ColinEhm1

Halfords at mine is closing down got all this for £10!!


----------



## S22TUW

Gtechniq - L1 Leather Guard
CarPro DLUX Sealant Kit
Bilt Hamber - Cleanser Fluid
CarPro - Iron X (1 Litre)


----------



## Brooklands

Got Megs carpet cleaner and leather wipes using the 20% discount and free delivery deal on their site.


----------



## antowens

Got some Auto Smart Duet and Tango also some demonshine on 3 for 2 from b and q


----------



## bradleymarky

Asda drying towel, must say its brilliant for £3.


----------



## antowens

bradleymarky said:


> Asda drying towel, must say its brilliant for £3.


I agree got one the other week great for removing polish aswell


----------



## Meta5

Autosmart, Duet, Tango, G101
Valet Pro HD carpet cleaner
Valet Pro leather care kit 
Drying towel
Buffing towel
Numatic George
Spray bottles and pump heads


----------



## bradleymarky

The APC i bought says interior cleaning, will it still be ok for the wheel arches....


----------



## suspal

My final haul of 2013 :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Drewie

:lol:
I only went for the authentic one. Should be here tomorrow. 
I am intrigued by that mirror shine one though....


----------



## -Raven-

Nice Suspal! Like the King of Gloss' and the Premium Authentic!

You need to get the red tin Authentic Premium next! :0


----------



## -Raven-

My ArtDeShine black box kit turned up in time for Christmas! What a great kit!!!


----------



## ronwash

Orded some optimum opti lens to guard my cars new angel eyes,
some new design lake country coatings applicator,
Spaceil edition pinnacle christmas white wax,
and a few more toys..
Happy new year muchachos:thumb:


----------



## V3nom

-raven- said:


> my artdeshine black box kit turned up in time for christmas! What a great kit!!! :d


want!!!


----------



## sistersvisions

This....


----------



## mike41

My neighbour signed for a few bits yesterday while I was away,from Mainz Car Care. Brought them round this morning. A litre of their own 'Equilibrum' Snow foam,(smells,and looks just like AB Banana Gloss funnily enough......) Arctic Wonder Drying Towel,Clay Cloth and a Flexipads Lambswool mitt. 
Mike


----------



## TheGruffalo1

I'm new to detailing and only really knew about Auto Brite Direct, they seemed to have a good deal on, so I took advantage.










Haven't tried any of my stuff yet, just waiting for the weather to get abit better or at least some Sun here in the North East.


----------



## Goodylax

Iroku Pot!


----------



## Rascal_69

Last purchase of the year. 

Rupes mini deluxe kit
Rupes dualetto deluxe kit
150mm blue mf pad
100mm blue mf pad. 

:buffer:


----------



## CleanCar99

ArtDeShine clay cloth


----------



## mr.t

Bought few days ago and 2 days arrived from cyc.Exceptionally quick delivery so thanks cyc.

Zaino z7 shampoo
gritt guard

 Very impressed with zainos stuff, and i still got plenty of meguiars shampoo but i couldnt resist to try out zainos shampoo to compliment my other zaino goodies. cant wait to try them out.I am very curious about the gritt guard.I was never keen on buying specific expensive buckets to fit a guard but the one ive ordered apparently fits most buckets as its adjustable .


----------



## 123HJMS

mike41 said:


> My neighbour signed for a few bits yesterday while I was away,from Mainz Car Care. Brought them round this morning. A litre of their own 'Equilibrum' Snow foam,(smells,and looks just like AB Banana Gloss funnily enough......) Arctic Wonder Drying Towel,Clay Cloth and a Flexipads Lambswool mitt.
> Mike


that towel looks nice and soft


----------



## Drewie

Soft99 Authentic Premium by callum_drew, on Flickr
Think I'm going to be able to use it tomorrow if the rain holds off. Hope so, I've been wanting to use it for a while. Quick delivery too.

And, surprise surprise:

Only 13 days later by callum_drew, on Flickr
13 days later, I get my package, complete with berry blast QD with no label on it. How awesome.

Edit; just noticed, the pink sheen is in Polish or something. F'n hell...


----------



## mike41

123HJMS said:


> that towel looks nice and soft


Aye its a good one,1300 gsm(whatever that means lol),a lot thicker and softer than my previous blue and red jobs or the kent/asda ones. :thumb:

Mike


----------



## danwel

mike41 said:


> Aye its a good one,1300 gsm(whatever that means lol),a lot thicker and softer than my previous blue and red jobs or the kent/asda ones. :thumb:
> 
> Mike


Let us know his you get on with the Mainz snow foam


----------



## suspal

mike41 said:


> Aye its a good one,1300 gsm(whatever that means lol),a lot thicker and softer than my previous blue and red jobs or the kent/asda ones. :thumb:
> 
> Mike


Microfiber weight is measured in grams per square meter (GSM) :thumb:


----------



## V3nom

danwel said:


> Let us know his you get on with the Mainz snow foam


I'd quite like to know how it performs too!


----------



## mike41

danwel said:


> Let us know his you get on with the Mainz snow foam


I used it yesterday,used just under an inch of product filled with water to the top of the label on my AB lance bottle. It's not as thick as Magifoam,but with the dial set to - then back half a turn,it clung for a good 10 minutes and cleaned well enough for me. It was 3 weeks since I'd last given the car a proper wash, so I still had a light traffic film to remove by hand, but overall I'd say it did a pretty decent job. Sorry not got any pics, it was bl00dy cold (3 degrees c) and I was just trying to get on. I'll get some next time though :thumb:
Mike


----------



## efib

This was at my front door today










It's a massive pot ! 
Thanks Jay , smells divine , can't wait to try it !


----------



## B1ue52

Direct hose snow foam lance
Karcher pressure washer
5L Ultimate snow foam
3" mf cutting pad
6" mf cutting pad
Set of Meg's 4" g220 pads
Flexipad 3" backing plate for g220
Dodo Juice Purple Haze wax
Dodo Juice plush MF towel 

If the old lady finds out I'm fecked!!!


----------



## Ns1980

Blackfire wax & Dodo basics tyre and trim dressing


----------



## Leebo310

B1ue52 said:


> Direct hose snow foam lance
> Karcher pressure washer
> 5L Ultimate snow foam
> 3" mf cutting pad
> 6" mf cutting pad
> Set of Meg's 4" g220 pads
> Flexipad 3" backing plate for g220
> Dodo Juice Purple Haze wax
> Dodo Juice plush MF towel
> 
> If the old lady finds out I'm fecked!!!


Haha, just make out it's Christmas presents for her and she'll stop asking questions


----------



## flo1984

Gift from my wife


----------



## Sasquatch1976

1 x Autosmart Duet - Premium Car Shampoo with Wax - 5 Litre - read a lot of good about it
1 x Autoglym Aqua Wax Kit - alsi from posts in here.. Must test it before going for 5ltr. 
1 x Daytona Speedmaster Wheel Brush - need replacement from Vikan which is now without handle.. :-(
1 x Eurow Shagpile Double Density Towel - have several and they are simply perfect for QD
1 x Vikan Wheel Rim Cleaning Brush Soft. - Perfect for my 10spoke Mercedes rims
1 x Optimum No Rinse Wash and Wax 32oz - New for 2013 - a must OWN. I got the small sample size and I am now a believer.
1 x Chemical Guys - Maxi Suds II - 16oz - just random basket filling.
1 x Dodo Juice - "Tyromania" Tyre Wax 30ml Sample Size - as above.

Now just cant wait. Guess the E class is getting a small present after all.


----------



## Samciv

V3nom said:


>


Love this stuff well worth a fiver


----------



## Short1e

Samciv said:


> Love this stuff well worth a fiver


Just bought some myself


----------



## CleanCar99

Hot wheels from b n q 3 for 2. Worked out at £4 a litre which I thought was reasonable.


----------



## s29nta

Valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner, advanced Poseidon car wash and poor boys natural look dressing. Ho ho ho:thumb:


----------



## dillinja999

just delivered


----------



## Leebo310

dillinja999 said:


> just delivered


Quality stuff mate, I'm definitely going to be ordering some of that after Christmas!


----------



## dillinja999

just need a dry day to try it out now lol


----------



## Leebo310

dillinja999 said:


> just need a dry day to try it out now lol


Could be waiting a while...


----------



## GLN

Rupes LHR15ES 
Rupes LHR75E
Rupes LHR12E
Rupes MF Pads

I think i must of had to much to drink this Christmas after spending all that :lol:


----------



## nichol4s

Metro sidekick, well rob_vrs bought it me for Christmas :lol:


----------



## ronwash

GLN said:


> Rupes LHR15ES
> Rupes LHR75E
> Rupes LHR12E
> Rupes MF Pads
> 
> I think i must of had to much to drink this Christmas after spending all that :lol:


THATS ALL??:thumb:


----------



## GLN

ronwash said:


> THATS ALL??:thumb:


:lol: i figured having 8 machines would be more Than plenty haha :thumb:


----------



## Inge

Not today but a few days ago I ordered Scholl polish, spiderpads, drying towel and multi-purpose towels so for now it is waiting till it arrives and then up to better and warmer detailing weather.


----------



## V3nom




----------



## Jochen

Great mitt!


----------



## ColinEhm1

Got this from Argos today reduced from £120 to £40









Pack of mf clothes from costco the other day









Got this from halfords today all for £1.27 due to the store closing and prices reduced more by the time you get to the till 









The ariel toppers for the mrs and the petrol in deisel things for a pal

Also just order 
Kleers leather cleaner 
Kleers leather protector
Kleers trim and rubber dressing


----------



## danwel

2 x kleers fabric protector


----------



## Santaslonecruze

Kleers fabric cleaner, protection, trim restorer.....thanks Amazon &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Snowy172

As it was Christmas I got treated to a box to keep my MF cloths in some more 3m tape a selection of hex logic pads in 2 sizes some Meg's UC a a valet pro brush a bag to put it all in a sponge and a Meg's tyre foam applicator now just need some nicer weather


----------



## MEH4N

I ordered a few dodo goodies from waxamomo and used their 20% off code.


----------



## kieron_67

Kleers leather cleaner
Kleers leather protector
Kent synthetic mitt
Silverline bag

And not brought but won in a compertition and it arrived the other day.
Auto finesse illusion
Auto finesse tripple
Auto finesse satin
Auto finesse finale
Auto finesse iron out
Auto finesse dressle
Auto finesse lather
6 auto finesse air freshners


----------



## Clyde

Karcher wet n dry, some AF wax applicators and a brush to clean my leather interior


----------



## -Raven-

Just went and got another cheapie DA from the local auto store, because my Meg's G220 died.

Only cost $80! What a bargain! (DAS-6's are $230 here )

It's the green one....


----------



## Goodylax

Iroku pot -20% off!


----------



## Dan_Mol

New pressure washer - Nilfisk Induction 2100W for bargain of £140! Nothing wrong with my other, this is just neater for the garage :lol:


----------



## msb

Just ordered a 5 litre Sonax BSD taking advantage of CYC's 13% off offer, pretty well worked out postage was for free!!!


----------



## ardenvxr

msb said:


> Just ordered a 5 litre Sonax BSD taking advantage of CYC's 13% off offer, pretty well worked out postage was for free!!!


epic stuff,great product!:thumb:


----------



## WP-UK

I too have taken advantage of CYC offer and got some Gtechniq C4, some drying towels, PB Wheel Sealant etc. Cant wait


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Picked this up today from Maplin after reserving online. Got to till and they wanted to charge me £75.98. Showed him my email confirming the price should have been £60.98. Ten minutes later and a phonecall to their Head Office resulted in my duly paying £60.98.

Got home and surprised to see the drain kit was also included:









Unboxed:









Extremely happy bunny, even though I didn't need one, just couldn't resist at that price.


----------



## 123HJMS

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Picked this up today from Maplin after reserving online. Got to till and they wanted to charge me £75.98. Showed him my email confirming the price should have been £60.98. Ten minutes later and a phonecall to their Head Office resulted in my duly paying £60.98.
> 
> Got home and surprised to see the drain kit was also included:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unboxed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely happy bunny, even though I didn't need one, just couldn't resist at that price.


I've got a centennial and they're prettt powerful for what they are!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

123HJMS said:


> I've got a centennial and they're prettt powerful for what they are!


Very surprised at the power for such a small machine


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Got myself a Kranzle snow foam lance, my first one and 5 litres of VP neutral snow foam.


----------



## Greg0986

Meguiars Ultimate Compound. Will hopefully remove the scratches and not just fill them...


----------



## ColinEhm1

Finally arrived paid for next day delivery and recived about a week later! But its here now


----------



## Rascal_69

Some gtechniq goodies today

G1,g2 100ml kit
Matt dash
Perfect glass 
i1 500ml x2 - awesome on trainers 
Panel wipe
T1 250ml


----------



## Rascal_69

Also got so e exov2 this week


----------



## ardenvxr




----------



## VenomUK

Got this from CYC and arrived double quick just before Christmas. Top service from them as usual.


----------



## wylie coyote

Damn CYC and their 13% code - they made me buy a Metrovac Sidekick. I've been trying to persuade myself I don't need one so got it instead of a new drying towel...


----------



## sbrocks

The Sidekick is a super buy, have been using mine for mon ths and really enjoy it....makes wheels/tyres so much quicker/easier to finish the car off


----------



## Drewie

Wolf's deioniser, to give it another go
Wolf's blackout
Bilt hambeer medium clay
Finishkare top kote tire sample
Finishkare ultra polymer sealant sample
Couple bottles, and sprayers
Couple finger applicators
CarPro fabric coat
CarPro PERL 1L
CarPro reload sample
Autoglym glass polish

Pretty much because nobody bought me detailing stuff for Xmas "because it's boring"
Not to me it isn't  :lol:


----------



## jordanw38

Karcher wet n dry- cant wait to try it!


----------



## danwel

Just taken delivery of these from the Amazon sale price of £5.02 each for the fabric protector and £2.49 for the soapy cleaning cloths. The fabric protector is a bargain and the bottles feel really nice quality.


----------



## ishaaq

Latest haul from CleanYourCar


----------



## DrDax

PD8 paint thickness gauge, narrow vacuum hose ,for those hard to reach areas.


----------



## msb

Soft99 Fusso Dark


----------



## cheekymonkey

msb said:


> Soft99 Fusso Dark


let us know your thoughts on it :thumb:


----------



## msb

cheekymonkey said:


> let us know your thoughts on it :thumb:


will do:thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions

danwel said:


> Just taken delivery of these from the Amazon sale price of £5.02 each for the fabric protector and £2.49 for the soapy cleaning cloths. The fabric protector is a bargain and the bottles feel really nice quality.


My two arrived today too...:thumb:
And i ordered this yesterday....


----------



## danboy

hi everyone

had a box turn up from elite car care :thumb:

wheel woollies
bilberry wheel cleaner
iron x 
3 x bottle pumps

hope the weathers ok today as I want clean wheels :lol:


----------



## Ryry

Megs#16
Iron x
Poorboys SSR 2.5
Valet Pro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
Meguirs Quick Clay Kit
DODO Juice Basics of Bling Shampoo

Goni to be a busy weekend ahead....


----------



## bradleymarky

[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20131231_112829_zps43ce7b17.jpg.html]


----------



## za.64

5 litres of vauxhall opticlean (sonax) screenwash. £11


----------



## NML

3M Glass Polishing Compound


----------



## hoodedreeper

Iron X
CG Mammoth Towel

Also ordered a AB Foam Lance just before christmas


----------



## mike41

Metrovac Sidekick from CYC 

Mike


----------



## Welshquattro1

Turned up this morning!


----------



## s29nta

Welshquattro1 said:


> Turned up this morning!


nice:thumb:


----------



## ColinEhm1

The leather cleaner came in a bag but was a slight leak in the bag so messaged amaxon and there sending a new one out


----------



## DrDax

Narrow hose..


----------



## fifer807

A mesto foamer and some elite snow foam and some p.e.r.l.


----------



## Benjic2

Nothing much to show for over 300 dabs!


Add to my collection nicely...


----------



## DBH

Today's delivery

DAS 6 pro
Metro Vac sidekick
CG V36 &38 polish
CG hex pads


----------



## Ns1980

Just ordered a couple of storage bags and some Microfiber wash from Motorgeek


----------



## Rascal_69

Little delivery from gtechniq. 
Some zaino white towels arrived too yesterday.


----------



## suspal

]Sonax delivery today and engine degreaser [/B]


----------



## dillinja999

whats nanolack? their most durable stuff?


----------



## b8-sline




----------



## suspal

dillinja999 said:


> whats nanolack? their most durable stuff?


Yes it supposed to last 12 months :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

suspal said:


> ]Sonax delivery today and engine degreaser [/B]


You lucky so and so. Think Sonax will be the next brand I will look into and believe I "desperately can't live without"


----------



## suspal

Rabidracoon28 said:


> You lucky so and so. Think Sonax will be the next brand I will look into and believe I "desperately can't live without"


Pity I can't use them untill after the operation got hex logic pads on order 21 altogether


----------



## clap

Rabidracoon28 said:


> You lucky so and so. Think Sonax will be the next brand I will look into and believe I "desperately can't live without"


Me too. It's German which normally means no nonsense quality. Seems decent vfm where your not paying through the nose for products. My old Boxster came with Porsche OEM windscreen wash which was made by Sonax, another good sign.


----------



## IanG

Just ordered some Soft99 Fusso 12 Month Light 

Also want some of the dark but that was out of stock


----------



## Leebo310

Das6 pro Menzerna intro kit from cyc
Menzerna fast gloss
Orange and black cg hex pads
Rayon glass pad
3m tape
Can't wait to try it all out!


----------



## dillinja999

ive got 3 incredimitts on the way


----------



## VenomUK

Just naught some 5 ltr pump dispensers and some spray bottles and heads. All from CYC.


----------



## Ns1980

A MF bundle from JuicyDetails having seen the offer on their instagram


----------



## Denzle

Received 5ltrs waterless wash today and just ordered some Soft99 Fusso wax to keep the Soft99 Authentic wax company.


----------



## ardenvxr

IanG said:


> Just ordered some Soft99 Fusso 12 Month Light
> 
> Also want some of the dark but that was out of stock





Denzle said:


> Received 5ltrs waterless wash today and just ordered some Soft99 Fusso wax to keep the Soft99 Authentic wax company.


you wont be disapointed with fusso coat:thumb:


----------



## ColinEhm1

Not today but got the other day from my rep .


----------



## CleanCar99

My ADS clay cloth and 18x California scents arrived today. Move stuff is arriving on Monday.


----------



## Guru

Just came back meeting a guy from a local automotive forum. Exchanged a litre of Meg's APC for 2 litres of Instafinish degreaser.

Anyone tried this stuff?


----------



## Sarah

DAS 6 Pro and Auto Finesse correction kit arrived on Friday, very excited  Although I don't know when I'll get chance to test it out


----------



## Rascal_69

Little order with moter geek. 

Blackfire mf wash 3.78l
And flex foam tyre apps which look good

Also paid for few gyeon items too

Bathe, clay, prep, tire. 

Need to stop buying


----------



## yzfr1

Bought myself a Mesto 1.5l foamer


----------



## SunnyBoi

suspal said:


> ]Sonax delivery today and engine degreaser


Wooo mine landed today


----------



## Sasquatch1976

I did get a small shipment to Denmark including...


----------



## bradleymarky

Dodo SN Hybrid and dodo finger wax applicator.

Almost forgot, Karcher K2 came this morning..


----------



## danny mulcahy

I bought the Halfords 5quid Autoglym deal today


----------



## ColinEhm1

Also got the 2 of the autoglym kits from halfords today, quite a few different autoglym kits reduced down in my local one


----------



## Natalie

This arrived today


----------



## Welshquattro1

Waiting for me when i got home!


----------



## GarveyVW

Astonish Anti-Fog Glass Cleaner for 99p. I thought I'd give a try.


----------



## paul mersea

Nilfisk c120 
Valet pro prewash+new grit guard


----------



## ColinEhm1

Just Recived my bonus prize from auto finesse


----------



## Rabidracoon28

ColinEhm1 said:


> Just Recived my bonus prize from auto finesse


Did you get the Warbies loaf from AF too??


----------



## ColinEhm1

Na haha didnt even notice that in the picture haha


Rabidracoon28 said:


> Did you get the Warbies loaf from AF too??


----------



## Sasquatch1976

Ooh. Forgot the Daytona Speedmaster in the previous post.








previ


----------



## Grant.

Got myself some Zaino Z9 (leather cleaner) and Z10 (leather conditioner), a 3m black polishing pad and some poorboys black hole.


----------



## Blw

Ordered a waxybox after reading about them on here, sounds like a fantastic concept.


----------



## Scoobsheister

All the recent talk of air blowers has forced my hand and I've given into temptation:


P1010770 by Scoobsheister, on Flickr

I'll have to give it a run this weekend.


----------



## V3nom

I think I've had enough of Waxybox. Bought near enough all of them last year and only really been a fan of a couple of products...


----------



## s29nta

gona give this a go:thumb:


----------



## weemax

Love the stuff above, great on interiors!

Ive bought myself some Poorboys Blackhole to tide me over until the better weather.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

s29nta said:


> gona give this a go:thumb:


How much delivered?


----------



## s29nta

i got mine over the counter locally, loads of the traders on dw would stock it if you wanted some:thumb:


----------



## danwel

Is this the same as the leather stuff as it looks identical


----------



## CleanCar99

Good stuff :thumb: 
Water it down 1:1 with tap water.


----------



## CleanCar99

CG orange, green and white pads, some ONR (for claying), Sonax BSD and PNS from CYC.

No sweets this time though  :detailer:

Now all i need is a day or two of sunshine- no chance!


----------



## suspal

kybert said:


> CG orange, green and white pads and some ONR from CYC.
> 
> No sweets this time though  :detailer:


what no sweets lets see if I get any with my pads that are on order Tim pull ya finger out :thumb:


----------



## dillinja999

Natalie said:


> This arrived today


what is this exactly?


----------



## Drewie

dillinja999 said:


> what is this exactly?


http://www.envyvaleting.co.uk/products_info.asp?id=377


----------



## DebbieOCD

Some Collinite 476s, FK1000p, BH Soft AutoClay, which will be used on my mums car and for a good detailing session on my aunt and uncles freshly imported 2009 mustang from the states


----------



## Goodylax

Ordered some AMMO NYC products:

AMMO Red Shield Decal (2) 
7 Inch White AMMO Decal 
AMMO Brute Wheel Soap 
AMMO Mud Tire Gel -
3 Inch White AMMO Decal (2)

And this bad boy arrived today



:thumb:


----------



## V3nom

Drewie said:


> http://www.envyvaleting.co.uk/products_info.asp?id=377


haha does that page _actually_ say what it is?! I can't see a proper description...just a bunch of rhetorical questions...


----------



## 123HJMS

suspal said:


> what no sweets lets see if I get any with my pads that are on order Tim pull ya finger out :thumb:


I got no sweets either  haha


----------



## suspal

123HJMS said:


> I got no sweets either  haha


I bet Tims eaten them all was expecting some sonax ones


----------



## Drewie

I've never received Sonax sweets. 

I think it's better that way :lol:


----------



## suspal

Drewie said:


> I've never received Sonax sweets.
> 
> I think it's better that way :lol:


Spoil sport :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## organisys

Sonax BSD
Sonax XPS/NPT
Sonax NanoPro Xtreme Anti-Freeze Concentrate


----------



## Drewie

Drewie said:


> Wolf's deioniser, to give it another go
> Wolf's blackout
> Bilt hambeer medium clay
> Finishkare top kote tire sample
> Finishkare ultra polymer sealant sample
> Couple bottles, and sprayers
> Couple finger applicators
> CarPro fabric coat
> CarPro PERL 1L
> CarPro reload sample
> Autoglym glass polish
> 
> Pretty much because nobody bought me detailing stuff for Xmas "because it's boring"
> Not to me it isn't  :lol:


I ordered this, then realised that cyc's website said they were on holiday.

Tim and gang must be really boring on holiday, because it's just turned up :lol: 
Of all the things to have a little leak though, it had to be fallout remover  it's only a minor one anyway


----------



## msb

Soft99 Authentic


----------



## Goodylax

msb said:


> Soft99 Authentic


Got a link for that?


----------



## msb

Not to hand it's off eBay!


----------



## suspal

Goodylax said:


> Got a link for that?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Soft99-Au...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item25871206e2


----------



## sistersvisions

This arrived today....


----------



## PaulN

First Order of the New Year with CYC

Dodo Juice - Supernatural Micro Prime
Dodo Juice - Born to be Mild Shampoo
Chemical Guys - Microfibre WASH+

Not ordered a single product since May last year!!!!!


----------



## GarveyVW

GarveyVW said:


> Astonish Anti-Fog Glass Cleaner for 99p. I thought I'd give a try.


Tried it and its garbage


----------



## Method Man

Hop-up platform thing from Wickes so I can reach middle of the wife's Meriva's roof.


----------



## efib

GarveyVW said:


> Tried it and its garbage


but sh1t, it was 99 cents


----------



## bradleymarky

Megs cotton terry buffing cloth, i thought it would be softer though


----------



## sparkie1401

Aeolos 901................................................................................... verry happy


----------



## Mattwilko92

Bought an Incredisponge last night, cant wait!


----------



## rob_vrs

These arrive today, got another one on its way due to getting a £10 amazon voucher . Hopefully it lives up to its expectations.

Also got 1000ml of Swissvax Pneu to add to the Swissvax collection:


Rob


----------



## GarveyVW

^^ That is a nice collection


----------



## yzfr1

Bought myself some Gyeon view, a 45° angled wheel woolie, aerospece 303 and some detailing swabs.


----------



## dillinja999

these came just as I was drying my car yesterday 


and this came today after I had sonaxed the motor yesterday :wave:


----------



## evotuning

Where did You get this bottle of Fusso ?


----------



## dillinja999

off ebay mate, came from Russia, £16.99 delivered


----------



## evotuning

Could You help me with a link please? I only found the ones from Korea and Japan.


----------



## dillinja999

yeah alright, give me a minute


----------



## dillinja999

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Soft99-Fu...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3a89505009

hes changed the price and added postage now, probably because it was about £10.00 postage so I got it for about £7 if you take postage off what I paid lol


----------



## Forsaken

Wonder wheels wheel cleaner with free brush
£2.00 down from £5.00 asda.


----------



## yzfr1

dillinja999 said:


> these came just as I was drying my car yesterday
> 
> 
> and this came today after I had sonaxed the motor yesterday :wave:


Ive got those incredimitts. There ace! One of my best buys I think!


----------



## Leebo310

Forsaken said:


> Wonder wheels wheel cleaner with free brush
> £2.00 down from £5.00 asda.


I bought two bottles of this and some rain x, also reduced to £2! Asda have a lot of bargains!


----------



## NipponShine

yzfr1 said:


> Ive got those incredimitts. There ace! One of my best buys I think!


is there import duty on the fusso?


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Just a few bottles, even though I bought the wrong ones! (DOH)!


----------



## dillinja999

nope came through sweet as a nut


----------



## TheGruffalo1

dillinja999 said:


> these came just as I was drying my car yesterday


What is this?


----------



## s29nta

a few more goodies:thumb:


----------



## dillinja999

TheGruffalo1 said:


> What is this?


its a sealant


----------



## TheGruffalo1

dillinja999 said:


> its a sealant


Oh, thanks.

Nearly forgot this came today!


----------



## Welshquattro1

A few bits that came to day


----------



## s29nta

cant wait for tomorrow now this lot has arrived:thumb:


----------



## Natalie

Just ordered the £20 luxury towel bundle from Juicy Details :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

Finally got a car worth detailing again so first job of the morning was to put in a cleanyourcar order!

Iron-X
Auto Finesse Glass cleaner
Dodo Juice supernatural shampoo
Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical
Lambswool wash mitt.


----------



## Drewie

Some small misting bottles for having different dilution ratios to hand 

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr

My life is sooooo exciting. :lol:


----------



## mike41

This,looks perfect for my wheel arches :lol: :thumb:



Mike


----------



## Mattwilko92

Picked up some AF Avalanche from AF's stand at The Performance Car Show today.


----------



## Phil-1

I collected my Halfords reserved order


----------



## ishaaq

Went to go see my local autosmart rep today. Needed a couple of bits...


----------



## sbrocks

My first 2 x packages of Sonax BSD arrived today....going to get it used tomorrow afternoon all being well 

Also picked up new bottles of Orchard Speed Seal, Perfection, Glitz and Citrus pre cleaner yesterday


----------



## steve from wath

*koala wash mitt & firemans hose*

have used this the other day and i love em

koala wash mitt,so soft,

not made from koalas though super soft merino wool

nice and plush,availble from Motorgeek

also got a firemans spray attachment for hosing off duties from the bay,
better made than i though ally body,nice rubberised grip,sits nice in the hand


----------



## s29nta

these arrived very excited:thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Just picked one of these up at Wilko's for only £4.
3ltr hand held pressure sprayer.


----------



## IanG

Bought some more Soft99 waxes from Bear807


----------



## Summit Detailing

Scholl S30 Gold:buffer:


----------



## Goodylax

These arrived today 



First order from Larry and the boys :thumb:


----------



## B1ue52

5l Ultimate Snow Foam
Purple Monster MFs x3
Iron X
Vikan Arch Brush
VP 2 inch detail brush
VP Chem Res Wheel brush
DJ Lime Prime
IPA
Menz Fast Gloss FG 400
Menz Final Finish (PO 85RD)
DJ Fantastic Fur MF
4x GTecniq Spray Bottles
Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
Meguiars Endurance Tire Spray
GTechniq G4
GTechniq G1
and a rubber from staples


----------



## Flakey

Optimum Polish II
Dodo Juice Fantastic Fur MF Towel
AF Avalanche Snow Foam
CG Hex Rotary pads


----------



## Flakey

Goodylax said:


> These arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> First order from Larry and the boys :thumb:


Brilliant. Look forward to the reviews. Mud gel seems to get exceptional reviews.


----------



## bradleymarky

steve from wath said:


> have used this the other day and i love em
> 
> koala wash mitt,so soft,
> 
> not made from koalas though super soft merino wool
> 
> nice and plush,availble from Motorgeek
> 
> also got a firemans spray attachment for hosing off duties from the bay,
> better made than i though ally body,nice rubberised grip,sits nice in the hand


Have you tried thye hose yet, just wondering what kind of power it has. will it fit onto a normal garden hose connector.


----------



## dillinja999

that wash mitt reminds me of a woman id rather forget (shudders)


----------



## Goodylax

Flakey said:


> Brilliant. Look forward to the reviews. Mud gel seems to get exceptional reviews.


I also noticed the good reviews about it. Also liked the idea of a dedicated wheel soap :thumb: didn't go with the Plum cleaner, as I'm very happy with the SONAX I'm currently using.

Now if I could just get the weather to cooperate for a couple days......


----------



## AGRE

Goodylax said:


> I also noticed the good reviews about it. Also liked the idea of a dedicated wheel soap :thumb: didn't go with the Plum cleaner, as I'm very happy with the SONAX I'm currently using.
> 
> Now if I could just get the weather to cooperate for a couple days......


Be interested in your thoughts on the wheel soap.. been meaning to try it for ages, but the import duties put me off :wall:


----------



## Jordi17

dodo juice wookies fist and large ez detail brush for me


----------



## MEH4N

dodo juice supernatural wheel cleaner


----------



## JMorty

Bilt Hamber Dynax UB
Bilt Hamber Deox-Gel
Bilt Hamber Hydrate 80
AS Smart Wheels

Poor rusty Evo


----------



## Snowy172

Some micro fibre cloths from Autosmart today thought they are worth a try


----------



## Oddbod

7l pressure sprayer 
AG extra gloss protection


----------



## RSHALE

Das6 pro. Nilfisk pressure washer dont tell the mrs.lol


----------



## Naddy37

2 packs of the microfibre cloths from Costco.


----------



## Blackmondie

a long list


----------



## Phil-1

5L of Magifoam. Loving the stuff at the moment and it's great for cleaning the conservatory roof 👍


----------



## Short1e

I've been on a bit of a shopping spree recently :doublesho

*Bear's Wax Factory*
Angel Wax Desireable

*CarPro*
Ceriglass
Reload

*Dooka*
Dooka Wash Mitt & Wheel Mitt (love these Mitts)

*Cleanyourcar*
Flex VRG & Bag
Sonax Nano Pro Extreme Anti-Freeze
3 Purple Monsters
Sonax Profiline Cut & Finish
Sonax Spray Bottle 500ml
Sonax Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT
Sonax ProfiLine Glass polish

*Polished Bliss*
Flex VRG Backing plate
Polished Bliss Boar Hair Detail Brushes
Gyeon Bathe
Menzerna Power Finish

*Auto Finesse*
Tough Coat 500ml
Avalanche Pro - 5 litre
Imperial Pro - 5 litre 
Satin 500ml
Aroma air fresheners
Lather - 500ml
Spritz - 500ml
Total - 500ml
Verso Pro - 5 litre
Crystal Pro - 5 litre
Citrus Power Pro - 5 litre
Finale Pro - 5 litre
Dual foam applicator (2 pack)
Edgeless microfiber towels
Iron Out - 500ml
Dressle - 500ml

*Elite Car Care*
Kranzle HD10 from the Group buy


----------



## B1ue52

5l VP Citrus Pre Wash
500ml Gtechniq G-Wash... just to try it
Microfibre Madness Incredimitt... sucked in by the hype!


----------



## Greg0986

1ltr Tardis off ebay (it is real and works!)
1ltr G101 off ebay. I am amazed by how strong this stuff is!


----------



## Drewie

Arrived today

Soft99 Fusso coat by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## ardenvxr

good choice!


----------



## del77

ph neutral snow foam and dragons breath and some harly wax


----------



## Leebo310

Short1e said:


> I've been on a bit of a shopping spree recently :doublesho
> 
> *Bear's Wax Factory*
> Angel Wax Desireable
> 
> *CarPro*
> Ceriglass
> Reload
> 
> *Dooka*
> Dooka Wash Mitt & Wheel Mitt (love these Mitts)
> 
> *Cleanyourcar*
> Flex VRG & Bag
> Sonax Nano Pro Extreme Anti-Freeze
> 3 Purple Monsters
> Sonax Profiline Cut & Finish
> Sonax Spray Bottle 500ml
> Sonax Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT
> Sonax ProfiLine Glass polish
> 
> *Polished Bliss*
> Flex VRG Backing plate
> Polished Bliss Boar Hair Detail Brushes
> Gyeon Bathe
> Menzerna Power Finish
> 
> *Auto Finesse*
> Tough Coat 500ml
> Avalanche Pro - 5 litre
> Imperial Pro - 5 litre
> Satin 500ml
> Aroma air fresheners
> Lather - 500ml
> Spritz - 500ml
> Total - 500ml
> Verso Pro - 5 litre
> Crystal Pro - 5 litre
> Citrus Power Pro - 5 litre
> Finale Pro - 5 litre
> Dual foam applicator (2 pack)
> Edgeless microfiber towels
> Iron Out - 500ml
> Dressle - 500ml
> 
> *Elite Car Care*
> Kranzle HD10 from the Group buy


Jeez dude, that's one helluva spree! You starting up a business?!?!?


----------



## Leebo310

Blackmondie said:


> a long list


Was the kids play mat part of your purchase?!?


----------



## Blackmondie

Leebo310 said:


> Was the kids play mat part of your purchase?!?


yes, very hard to find a detailing webshop that does these


----------



## CGRD

Iron X
Dodo Juice Medium Grade clay
Dodo Juice Born Slippy
GTechniq Panel Wipe
GTechniq C5


----------



## forest-sion

Nilfisk Multi 20T 1400W 20L Wet and Dry Vacuum Cleaner
Autobrite FAB Interior Upholstery Cleaner 
AutobriteJust The Tonic - Tar + Glue Remover 
Autobrite 947ml bottle and chemical resistant trigger


----------



## Rebel007

Some more Soft99 fusso hard PTFE wax as a present for an exceptionally good friend in the USA. 

Whilst he knows nothing about detailing personally, he wanted a good quality wax with lots of durability as he is not getting any younger (at 70 years old) so waxing his US spec SUV is a big undertaking for him, something with a durability of up to 12 months is therefore perfect.


----------



## Kirkyworld

The Autobrite snowfoam deal 4 :thumb:


----------



## r14ctr

Thanks CYC!!


----------



## sheady82

none but i have just recieved my order from autobrite direct from the 11th december with my free gift


----------



## InfinityLoop

project 32, purple snow foam, detailing brushes, bulk buy of airfreshner sprays, bulk buy of fabric cleaner, 5l of apc, 2l of a ripoff kind of gunk and hopefully if o/h has got it then some autoglym stuff from halfords reduced to basically sweet f.a


----------



## peterdoherty

Ordered a 5L pump sprayer from Amazon for £7.40

5L Pump Action Pressure Sprayer - use with water, fertilizer or pesticides: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

worth a punt at that price!


----------



## ColinEhm1

Was all reduced down to £1 so thought is try it out haha


----------



## InfinityLoop

ColinEhm1 said:


> Was all reduced down to £1 so thought is try it out haha


how much did you pay for the brisk?


----------



## ColinEhm1

Think it was £11 mate


InfinityLoop said:


> how much did you pay for the brisk?


----------



## InfinityLoop

I feel well ripped off paid + more for 1 litre bottle


----------



## ColinEhm1

Autorocket on ebay I guess ? Where abouts in Scotland you from mate and of you want some I can give you some? Or you can contact sue on here from autosmart with the start of your postcode and she'll put you onto your local rep


InfinityLoop said:


> I feel well ripped off paid + more for 1 litre bottle


----------



## InfinityLoop

Just outside Aberdeen think I'll give Sue a pm then.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

ColinEhm1 said:


> Was all reduced down to £1 so thought is try it out haha


I love the strawberry spray. Doesn't last long, but smells lovely.


----------



## ColinEhm1

They never had any strawberry mate just tangarine, tutti-fruitti, bubblegum mate I really need to stop buying air freshners when. There down in price got way too many haha, about 4 California scents tubs, 2 California scent vent sticks, stripper scent and autosmart blast, plus magic tree things!!


TheGruffalo1 said:


> I love the strawberry spray. Doesn't last long, but smells lovely.


----------



## ColinEhm1

If you live near Aberdeen bus station I could send some up on one of our coaches if you want mate ??


InfinityLoop said:


> Just outside Aberdeen think I'll give Sue a pm then.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

ColinEhm1 said:


> They never had any strawberry mate just tangarine, tutti-fruitti, bubblegum mate I really need to stop buying air freshners when. There down in price got way too many haha, about 4 California scents tubs, 2 California scent vent sticks, stripper scent and autosmart blast, plus magic tree things!!


:lol: I'm the same, can't beat a bargain. The California scents tubs last forever, dunno how they make them last so long. Best on the market IMO. :thumb:


----------



## ColinEhm1

I rarely use them though haha, I just put one in the car and forget about it for about 2 months haha


TheGruffalo1 said:


> :lol: I'm the same, can't beat a bargain. The California scents tubs last forever, dunno how they make them last so long. Best on the market IMO. :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

forest-sion said:


> Nilfisk Multi 20T 1400W 20L Wet and Dry Vacuum Cleaner
> Autobrite FAB Interior Upholstery Cleaner
> AutobriteJust The Tonic - Tar + Glue Remover
> Autobrite 947ml bottle and chemical resistant trigger


Good choice with the Nilfisk. Great machine


----------



## TheGruffalo1

forest-sion said:


> Nilfisk Multi 20T 1400W 20L Wet and Dry Vacuum Cleaner
> *Autobrite FAB Interior Upholstery Cleaner *
> AutobriteJust The Tonic - Tar + Glue Remover
> Autobrite 947ml bottle and chemical resistant trigger


That's my favorite item from Autobrite.


----------



## Guru

Let's see what I've got recently -

Gtechniq C2V3
Gtechniq P1
Large blue drying towel
70:30 microfibers - 4 Nos. (very similar to Cobra)
5" rotary pad set from China
A cheap rotary (local make)

What's on the way -

Flexipads hex-logic pads from Extreme Gleam
4 brush set from Envy Valeting
Sonax BSD and BH clay from CYC


----------



## Short1e

Leebo310 said:


> Jeez dude, that's one helluva spree! You starting up a business?!?!?


Haha.... I look after a few cars


----------



## nichol4s

Def wax
Sythentic Edition
Ostend0 glaze
Sonax poly net

Need/want AF dressle and ironx snow soap


----------



## Cornish

Just bought Aerospace 303 at £10.99 for a 16oz sprayer. Posted this up earlier with a link, but I guess the mods didn't like it as it's no longer up.
Be nice if I'd have been told why it was taken down though!


----------



## svended

Cornish said:


> Just bought Aerospace 303 at £10.99 for a 16oz sprayer. Posted this up earlier with a link, but I guess the mods didn't like it as it's no longer up.
> Be nice if I'd have been told why it was taken down though!


I saw it before it was taken down and ordered myself a large bottle and some wipes for £22 delivered. Thanks for the heads up, even if it was against forum rules.  But rules are rules.


----------



## B1ue52

Soft99 Fusso Light


----------



## Oddbod

AS G101
AS Smart Wheels
AS Cherry Glaze
AS Wax
applicator sponges
Microfibre cloths
AS Spray bottles.

OUCH


----------



## Phil-1

Got a new K-4 karcher pressure washer today. Cost me nothing.........was given £1000 of voucher from work as part of a bonus. The wife has taken the rest 😊


----------



## InfinityLoop

megs tyre gel

autosmart smartool 


RIGHT. no more buying this week. possibly month....


----------



## Cornish

svended said:


> I saw it before it was taken down and ordered myself a large bottle and some wipes for £22 delivered. Thanks for the heads up, even if it was against forum rules.  But rules are rules.


Glad you managed to take advantage:thumb:
But, rules are made to be broken......Dastardly laugh


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Over the moon, ordered this 6 days ago from the other side of the world, came today! Top service.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Phil-1 said:


> Got a new K-4 karcher pressure washer today. Cost me nothing.........was given £1000 of voucher from work as part of a bonus. The wife has taken the rest 😊


Sounds about right.


----------



## bradleymarky

Detailing brush set and merino wash mit


----------



## scoTTV6

got today awesome stuff:thumb:







nick.


----------



## Puntoboy

Just had my Christmas delivery from Autobrite  I only paid the postage on Monday night and it was dispatched on Tuesday. DPD tried to deliver yesterday but my neighbours weren't in.

So happy!










Got my free gift too. The AutoGlym drying towel.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Puntoboy said:


> Just had my Christmas delivery from Autobrite  I only paid the postage on Monday night and it was dispatched on Tuesday. DPD tried to deliver yesterday but my neighbours weren't in.
> 
> So happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my free gift too. The AutoGlym drying towel.


Where on the website can you get those bottle with spray heads and labels included?


----------



## Puntoboy

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Where on the website can you get those bottle with spray heads and labels included?


They were available one their website before Christmas.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Puntoboy said:


> They were available one their website before Christmas.


Ah, I see. I missed them, cheers.


----------



## Short1e

A pot of Desire, 5L of Avalanche and 5L of Imperial, despatched within 4mins of me ordering and will be with me tomorrow

Top service from The AF Team :thumb:


----------



## Drewie

Short1e said:


> A pot of Desire, 5L of Avalanche and 5L of Imperial, despatched within 4mins of me ordering and will be with me tomorrow
> 
> Top service from The AF Team :thumb:


Didn't give in to the Fusso coat then? :thumb:


----------



## henkem

Arrived today. Can't wait to try the new rupes pads ^^


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Did you win on the scratch card?


----------



## Short1e

Drewie said:


> Didn't give in to the Fusso coat then? :thumb:


Not yet, still watching it


----------



## sheady82

das6 pro hex logic pads and megs 105 and 205 masking tape and detailing brushes


----------



## MDC250

Help I can't stop buying...!

Just ordered...

DAS 6 Pro
Iron X
Valet Pro Tar & Glue Remover
Car Pro Clay
3M masking tape
Red Hex Logic Pad
Monster Microfibres
Spray bottle

Just about to order CG Glossworkz Glaze, Pad Cleaner and more Hex Logic Pads x 3.

Waiting on delivery of the Supernatural Wax purchased at the weekend and still waiting to use the goodies I bought a few weeks ago, CG Maxi Suds II, Jet Seal 109, Megs Winter Paint Correction Kit & NXT Metal Polysh, DJ Tropical Mist and Light Fantastic.

Up until a few weeks ago happily taking the car to £5 hand wash round the corner!


----------



## Rascal_69

This arrived finally










Rupes Bigfoot dualetto deluxe kit. Plus new rupes mf pads


----------



## suspal

Rascal_69 said:


> This arrived finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rupes Bigfoot dualetto deluxe kit. Plus new rupes mf pads


You're a secret Lottery winner arn't you :lol:


----------



## Rascal_69

suspal said:


> You're a secret Lottery winner arn't you :lol:


Haha :lol: I wish suspal


----------



## gérard83

My first order at motorgeek
i hope that they are also fast as elitecarecare for delivery

*Pinnacle Souveran Paste Wax 
Pinnacle Souveran Liquid Spray Wax 
Pro Krystal Vision Clean Glass Kit 
Chinchilla Microfibre Buffing Cloth 
Gold Plush Jr Microfibre Towel*


----------



## Naddy37

2 packs of the Kirkland microfibre cloths online from Costco.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Last night ordered these from CYC 

2 x SONAX Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer - 750ml
1 x Valet Pro - Citrus Pre Wash 5L
1x Autofinesse - Sweet Shop Air Fresheners Tutti Frutti

I paid for next day delivery so presuming they process the order today, will it be delivered tomorrow on a Saturday?
*


----------



## Short1e

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Last night ordered these from CYC
> 
> 2 x SONAX Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer - 750ml
> 1 x Valet Pro - Citrus Pre Wash 5L
> 1x Autofinesse - Sweet Shop Air Fresheners Tutti Frutti
> 
> I paid for next day delivery so presuming they process the order today, will it be delivered tomorrow on a Saturday?
> *


No, delivered Monday as if you wanted it Saturday, you would have had to have paid extra. Saturday delivery is quite expensive. Plus when you pay for next day, its for working days only


----------



## SunnyBoi

Bought some glaze to try out and some new clay










5inch BP and LC Hydrotech pads for the 21 :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Just ordered Sonax BSD and another polishing pad..


----------



## littlejack

Just bought some iron x, Poorboys black hole and Megs tyre gloss


----------



## nichol4s

Recieved today


----------



## Rod

CG citrus wash and gloss, carpro reload and CG striper scent


----------



## PaulBen

Muc off uber shine shampoo 500ml £2, worth a try, heard good things.


----------



## Brooklands

PaulBen said:


> Muc off uber shine shampoo 500ml £2, worth a try, heard good things.


Tis excellent! You'll love it!!


----------



## bradleymarky

PaulBen said:


> Muc off uber shine shampoo 500ml £2, worth a try, heard good things.


Smells like apples and its great for winter washing.


----------



## Oddbod

Just bought sealey er1700p and received some Juicy Details goodies I'd ordered


----------



## Leebo310

PaulBen said:


> Muc off uber shine shampoo 500ml £2, worth a try, heard good things.


Where from mate? That's cheap!!


----------



## msb

Short1e said:


> Not yet, still watching it


you are missing out its very good:thumb:


----------



## msb

Ordered some some Angelwax products from Bearswaxfactory on thursday looking forward to them arriving, list includes Desirable, Shampoo, foam, tyre dressing and some rain repellant


----------



## PaulBen

Leebo310 said:


> Where from mate? That's cheap!!


From my local screwfix, only had one left, dont think they are re-stocking it tho.


----------



## Leebo310

Lake Country ccs pads - blue and green spot pads plus blue and white 5.5in pads.
Lake Country ht pads 5.5 tangerine and crimson
Menzerna super finish
Rupes diamond gloss
Snappy pad cleaner
PB pad cleaning brush
PB flexible spot backing plate


----------



## Greg0986

Just ordered from CleanYourCar:

FinishKare - High Temp Paste Wax Sample
3M Masking Tape
Valet Pro - Citrus Pre Wash 1Ltr
CarPro - Iron X 500ml
Autoglym - Fast Glass
Trim & Tyre Dressing Applicator
Optimum Opti-Bond Tire Gel
Poorboys Wheel Sealant
Valet Pro - Inch Round Wheel Brush
Valet Pro - Bilberry Wheel Cleaner 1Ltr
Blue Perl Microfibre Applicator Pads
Chemical Guys - Microfibre WASH+
California Car Scent - Orange Blossom
Collinite 476S - Super Doublecoat Auto Wax

Next month will be the DAS-6 Pro


----------



## dundeepeh

ordered a xl uber yellow drying towel from i4detailing. Looking forward to using it:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

10 foam swabs today. That's all. £2.29 lol


----------



## Rod

Not yet .... but the day is not finished and looking at the dry me crazy....opinions???


----------



## efib

Rod said:


> Not yet .... but the day is not finished and looking at the dry me crazy....opinions???


Go for it, amazing drying towel :thumb:


----------



## dundeepeh

Flexipad merino swirl free wash mitt :wave:


----------



## AndyA4TDI

msb said:


> Ordered some some Angelwax products from Bearswaxfactory on thursday looking forward to them arriving, list includes Desirable, Shampoo, foam, tyre dressing and some rain repellant


Nice purchases mate, all great products.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Not bought but received from nice Mr DPD man.


----------



## z4alfie

Today I used a small independent motor discount shop in durham and was pleased and a bit amazed at the range of detailing products they stocked. I bought some AG SRP, Megs swirl remover, AG glass cleaner, a roll of quality microfibre cloths, some autosol (for my Campervan chrome) and a few other bits and bobs, came to forty odd quid which was about what I'd expect to have paid online but didn't have to wait or pay postage. He stocks poorboys and other stuff I usually only see online. He gave me a few free samples of MER and AG stuff too. Definitely be going back, support local businesses and get specialist stuff at the same time. Result


----------



## Gary_LB

I've just ordered some Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid And some foam applicators. Looking forward to applying this at the weekend


----------



## steve from wath

ill update later in week

got a few bits coming

these just landed ordered late friday delivered monday,,brilliant service

chemical resistant heads


----------



## TheGruffalo1

steve from wath said:


> ill update later in week
> 
> got a few bits coming
> 
> these just landed ordered late friday delivered monday,,brilliant service
> 
> chemical resistant heads


If you don't use Chemical resistant heads,what actually happens?


----------



## V3nom

TheGruffalo1 said:


> If you don't use Chemical resistant heads,what actually happens?


Depends on what products you're using mate.

Some products are aggressive and over time will eat away at the inside of the trigger i.e. AutoSmart Tardis.

Most things are OK without chemical resistant heads. 9 times out of 10 you can tell by the smell if one will be required lol


----------



## TheGruffalo1

V3nom said:


> Depends on what products you're using mate.
> 
> Some products are aggressive and over time will eat away at the inside of the trigger i.e. AutoSmart Tardis.
> 
> Most things are OK without chemical resistant heads. 9 times out of 10 you can tell by the smell if one will be required lol


Thanks very much fella, that makes sense now. :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Trying to resist buying Detailing gear at the mo but failing miserably :wall::lol::lol::lol:

Today -

Flexipads scratchless drying towel
Werkstat Jett Trigger x 2
Autobrite Banana Glosss Shampoo


----------



## mr.t

ag glass polish (new version) ran out the old one
auto sol


----------



## Otto

Just landed today
Migliore galore!
Competizione
Strata
Wheel seal
And all the other shampoo, quick detailer etc

Ordered direct from US. Don gave fantastic service and products were here in just over a week. Really looking forward to getting some pics on here once I've applied some of this stuff onto my car.


----------



## Greg0986

Added Dodo Juice Born to be Mild to my order and Clean Your Car added it straight into the delivery! Awesome service as usual!


----------



## k9vnd

R222 shampoo, R222 wheel cleaner, 1x foaming spray head trigger,CG all clean,Cg chuy freshner,blackfire src,CG fabric clean,lake county ccs pads Orange and white.


----------



## Short1e

Not bought, but given a full ceramic kit to try out on the new Triumphs from Motorcycle Expo


----------



## harrylall

Meguiars 7" soft buff 2 Foam pads, along with some Megs Ultimate compound some 3m auto finsesse and a megs Mitt


----------



## SunnyBoi

CQuartz, Dlux and Blue Velvet :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs

Had a nice little CarPro delivery this evening:
- 4L Iron X
- 2L Snow soap for me and 2L for nichol4s


----------



## V3nom

Nice one Rob, do you use the snow soap in conjunction with Iron-X? How do you rate snow soap?


----------



## nichol4s

AF dressel 
AF verso 
Nanolex app pads 
Megs foam apps 
2l carpro snow soap


----------



## rob_vrs

V3nom said:


> Nice one Rob, do you use the snow soap in conjunction with Iron-X? How do you rate snow soap?


Very well, my plan is to just use snow soap as a snow foam as its cleaning ability seems very good.

I have gtechniq c1 + exo coating on my car and after 8 weeks the car is covered in fallout again so ill use iron x to remove all that, then id be very happy if snow soap maintains it and ensures it doesn't come back as fast but mainly use it for its cleaning ability.

Rob


----------



## robgti

z4alfie said:


> Today I used a small independent motor discount shop in durham and was pleased and a bit amazed at the range of detailing products they stocked. I bought some AG SRP, Megs swirl remover, AG glass cleaner, a roll of quality microfibre cloths, some autosol (for my Campervan chrome) and a few other bits and bobs, came to forty odd quid which was about what I'd expect to have paid online but didn't have to wait or pay postage. He stocks poorboys and other stuff I usually only see online. He gave me a few free samples of MER and AG stuff too. Definitely be going back, support local businesses and get specialist stuff at the same time. Result


Hi which shop was this? I have been looking for somewhere local to try some new products out.


----------



## z4alfie

robgti said:


> Hi which shop was this? I have been looking for somewhere local to try some new products out.


It's the auto spares and mountain bike shop at the top of Gilesgate bank where the road forks. Nice bloke, I said I'd post on here so it might be worth mentioning it to get some free samples


----------



## dillinja999

where are people buying snow soap from?


----------



## nichol4s

dillinja999 said:


> where are people buying snow soap from?


Carpro or CYC


----------



## SunnyBoi

A ton of empty chemical resistant bottle+sprayers, MF towels, LC pads and few compounds and polishes :thumb:


----------



## heavyd

A new pot of wax


----------



## nichol4s

heavyd said:


> A new pot of wax


Ah it was you that had that red Ali pot! It was almost mine very nice


----------



## ardenvxr

that wax pot is cool


----------



## Greg0986

SunnyBoi said:


> A ton of empty chemical resistant bottle+sprayers, MF towels, LC pads and few compounds and polishes :thumb:


Where from mate?


----------



## peterdoherty

A few goodies I've got over the past couple of days...


----------



## Drewie

From a-chem to try out -
5 litres of wash and glow shampoo
5 litres of cherry burst shampoo
5 litres of a10-1 general purpose cleaner
5 litres of super shine plastic dressing (to use instead of Meg's all season dressing, as I'm too tight to spend almost £30 on a product to test out and maybe be left with a US gallon of it...)



Greg0986 said:


> Where from mate?


+1


----------



## EcosseGP

Well ordered a cordless black and Decker leaf blower for drying ... can't wait


----------



## Terryd367

Mesto foamer 
Mesto sprayer
Svissvax plastic wash


----------



## TheGruffalo1

heavyd said:


> A new pot of wax


That looks cool. :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

Some toys for the DA, ordered today :thumb:

6 Inch Dual Action HD Backing Plate 
D.A Adapter 5/8 Inch X 11 
3PK - 3 Qty 6.5 Inch Lake Country Hydro-Tech Fo 
2 Qty 3 Inch CarPro Rayon Glass Polishing Pad


----------



## s29nta

essential new bit of kit arrived today:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath

have these sprayers delivered

3 one litre and 3 500ml ,chemical heads

car pro c quartz kit, and rayon glass polishing pads

spies and hecker 7010 panel wipe

new koala wash mitt.303 fabric cleaner and protectant,wolfgang uber polish,lake country wax applicators

18 yellow foam applicatotrs,very nice these not the thin chinese ones, a lot fimer and thicker,also 18 white microfibre applicators (split a box of 36 with mate)
two very nice white monster drying towels,very plush


----------



## V3nom

Where did you get the foam applicators, Steve? Look nice n thick!


----------



## slineclean

V3nom said:


> Where did you get the foam applicators, Steve? Look nice n thick!


Same here Steve?


----------



## Short1e

V3nom said:


> Where did you get the foam applicators, Steve? Look nice n thick!


If they are the ones he split with me, its from Marco Fatmoose on Facebook :thumb:


----------



## V3nom

Short1e said:


> If they are the ones he split with me, its from Marco Fatmoose on Facebook :thumb:


hahaha guess that's the cat out the bag :lol:


----------



## sistersvisions

Fusso added to the collection


----------



## Chrisr1806

Ordered some Autoglym HD Wax from amazon. :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

sistersvisions said:


> Fusso added to the collection


Ooooh!! I'm really going to have to order these now


----------



## Rabidracoon28

This arrived from Amazon today. £3.16 Inc delivery.


----------



## steve from wath

Short1e said:


> If they are the ones he split with me, its from Marco Fatmoose on Facebook :thumb:


sssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## efib

heavyd said:


> A new pot of wax


Is it cherry scented? It's red in red pot so it looks cherry scented to me? Is it?


----------



## heavyd

No Efib, watermelon, watermelon is red when you open it up


----------



## efib

So true ! Which one is it ?


----------



## heavyd

0stendo:thumb:


----------



## efib

Good choice , enjoy


----------



## Mk3Brick

Just purchased, IronX, Spoke back Wheel Woolie, AF air freshner, Gtechniq T1 from CYC and 40x 15'' x 15'' microfibres from eBay.


----------



## 123HJMS

Just ordered some Wolf's White Satin from PB :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310

steve from wath said:


> have these sprayers delivered
> 
> 3 one litre and 3 500ml ,chemical heads
> 
> car pro c quartz kit, and rayon glass polishing pads
> 
> spies and hecker 7010 panel wipe
> 
> new koala wash mitt.303 fabric cleaner and protectant,wolfgang uber polish,lake country wax applicators


Where did you get the koala wash mitt from mate?


----------



## dillinja999

just bought 6 cali scents


----------



## noshadow

Moving into a house next month and I'll finally have hose access so I've bought a Nilfisk C120 Pressure washer for £70 from Maplins. Bought a George 3 in 1 vacuum too.


----------



## steve from wath

Leebo310 said:


> Where did you get the koala wash mitt from mate?


here ya go very very soft

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=967


----------



## slineclean

Are you going to let on ? if we can get any of the yellow foam pads


----------



## Crispo

Got some C5 ready to protect my new summer wheels before I get tyres fitted. Roll up and shine do a good deal, for £2 more you get 2 microfibres and 250ml of panel wipe.


----------



## nichol4s

Crispo said:


> Got some C5 ready to protect my new summer wheels before I get tyres fitted. Roll up and shine do a good deal, for £2 more you get 2 microfibres and 250ml of panel wipe.


Roll up and shine?


----------



## Crispo

Yeah, got it from their eBay store


----------



## bradleymarky

Citrus pre wash and Zaino z5 pro.


----------



## Walesy.

soft99 fusso coat light for the missus car.


----------



## steve from wath

Short1e said:


> If they are the ones he split with me, its from Marco Fatmoose on Facebook :thumb:





slineclean said:


> Are you going to let on ? if we can get any of the yellow foam pads


already had been answered sorry thats why i didnt

also on e bay i belive


----------



## V3nom

Can someone tell me if these are the new Eurow MFs from Costco? Have they been rebranded?


----------



## Wazhalo31

Yes they are the new MF'S they are loads better than the others. Give them a wash before use it really fluffs them up nicely.


----------



## Wazhalo31

Envy car Care Filler Killer


----------



## V3nom

Wazhalo31 said:


> Yes they are the new MF'S they are loads better than the others. Give them a wash before use it really fluffs them up nicely.


Cheers boss! I'll need to give them a white vinegar wash soon then


----------



## suspal

Bought four packs the other day,short nap on one side longer on the other,miles better than the old eurow ones.


----------



## slineclean

steve from wath said:


> already had been answered sorry thats why i didnt
> 
> also on e bay i belive


Anyone who has seen these thicker foam pads on the bay? Be great for a link. If I do find them il attach a link too


----------



## Rabidracoon28

suspal said:


> Bought four packs the other day,short nap on one side longer on the other,miles better than the old eurow ones.


+1 Sooooooo much better than the Eurows


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Today, placed another order with CYC.

5L of Sonax BSD 
Wheel Woolies
Sonax Extreme Hybrid NPT Full Boxed Kit
Sonax spray bottle 
And a Valet Pro Inch Round Wheel Brush to push order over £100 to get free delivery


----------



## chrisgreen

suspal said:


> Bought four packs the other day,short nap on one side longer on the other,miles better than the old eurow ones.


Useful to know - I keep looking at the new ones in Costco. Didn't think they were all that, but if you rate them over the old Eurow ones, that's good enough for me to speculate on a pack to try.


----------



## suspal

chrisgreen said:


> Useful to know - I keep looking at the new ones in Costco. Didn't think they were all that, but if you rate them over the old Eurow ones, that's good enough for me to speculate on a pack to try.


Cheers Chris they're so much better imho :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

chrisgreen said:


> Useful to know - I keep looking at the new ones in Costco. Didn't think they were all that, but if you rate them over the old Eurow ones, that's good enough for me to speculate on a pack to try.


You won't regret it Chris


----------



## ColinEhm1

got a few bits from angel wax yesterday


----------



## Goodylax

Ordered soft 99 KOG- silver/ metallic
And
Soft 99 NEWing wax


----------



## Goodylax

suspal said:


> Cheers Chris they're so much better imho :thumb:


+1 on that, definitely better :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

I've picked up loads including gritguard bucket Dolly's which are awesome.


----------



## SheffSean

Bought these today, on offer at all the boyes shop chain, £40 for both.









Sean.


----------



## Drewie

Went into DemonTweeks for my 2014 race wear.

Couldn't walk past the waxes etc without getting some :lol:

Demon tweeks by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

Bought two wool mitts


----------



## Drewie

3 inch flexipads rotary backing plate
5 inch flexipads rotary backing plate
5 inch flexipads rayon glass pad

From polished bliss, love free delivery


----------



## dillinja999

sonax brilliant wax 1
sonax wheel cleaner
sonax restorer gel
3 pump dispensers
5 valet pro brushes
carpro eraser
gtechniqT1
cg stripper scent


----------



## steve from wath

slineclean said:


> Anyone who has seen these thicker foam pads on the bay? Be great for a link. If I do find them il attach a link too


here you go

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bulk-Jobl...d=100011&prg=1005&rk=5&rkt=5&sd=201022965224&

ask marco to sort you out if you dont want 36

tell him i sent you :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

Nanolex matte kit. 
Contains following. 

Nanolex matte shampo
Nanolex matte surface cleaner 
Nanolex matte sealant 
Nanolex matte final finish
Nanolex apps 10x 
Nanolex towels 3x 

Autofinnesse hog hair brushes
Microfibre madness cloud buster


----------



## Drewie

A-chem order turned up this morning. 

A-chem delivery by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## bradleymarky

500ml Dodo BTBM


----------



## Astro

Bought one of these today, tried it and it work well.
I am going modify it and will post piccy's when done.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/nbb441bvc-2500w-electric-blower-vacuum/76335


----------



## WhosWally

1L Auto Finesse - Citrus Power
5L Auto Finesse - Avalanche Snow Foam
SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT
Auto Finesse - Sweet Shop Air Fresheners


----------



## Short1e

Gyeon Q2 Trim 
Gyeon Q2 Rim
Gyeon Q2 Prime 
Gyeon Q2 View


----------



## Raging Squirrel

Been a busy boy today.....my list of purchases for today are:

50 x Microfibre cloths
2 x 5 pack of Envy Brushes
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub
Purple Monster microfibre 3pk
Purple Monster XL microfibre
2 x Eurow Sheepskin wash mitts
2 x Chemical Guys buckets
4 x Auto Finesse Wax Mate applicators
Valet Pro Dragons Breath
Auto Finesse Temptation Wax
Auto Finesse Crystal Glass Cleaner
175 Lite baffled water tank and tap assembly
Karcher K5 Pressure washer
Numatic George wet n dry vac


I think that's everything :thumb:


----------



## V8Mike

Car pro hydro2
Spray bottle
Dodo Juice BTBM shampoo
EZ Wheel brush
Towel
Wash mitt
Grit grid
(above ordered from i4 Detailing)

Chemical Guys No Touch snow foam - DW group buy

A bucket from B&Q - £1 !!

A pet dryer (blower) from ebay

Only physically got the bucket - the rest should arrive during the week.


----------



## CaptainKirk95

Ordered Friday arrived today


----------



## Short1e

Clay cloth 
Heat gun
Wire brushes
Fan heater (get the garage warm enough)


----------



## steve from wath

Short1e said:


> Clay cloth
> Heat gun
> Wire brushes
> Fan heater (get the garage warm enough)


get that garage warm for saturday


----------



## V3nom

Short1e said:


> Clay cloth
> Heat gun
> Wire brushes
> Fan heater (get the garage warm enough)


Jeezo! Do you ever stop?!? lol


----------



## Rascal_69

New bouncers custom wax ordered


----------



## Short1e

steve from wath said:


> get that garage warm for saturday


I'm working on it - Found another heater for us too :thumb:



V3nom said:


> Jeezo! Do you ever stop?!? lol


Hahaha... Bought a new car so Steve is helping me detail it and coat it :thumb:

Had this lot arrive over the last few weeks too


----------



## MEH4N

Rascal_69 said:


> New bouncers custom wax ordered


Same


----------



## Starbuck88

My H2GO turned up today  Can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## ColinEhm1

small af order from polished bliss

1 wax mate applicator
mecuary metal polish
2 af airfreshners


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Nice little order arrived today from CYC. Thanks guys.


----------



## gaz_vxr

Not today but over the weekend. Lidl's finest screen wash! 10l for £11!


----------



## stangalang

50 bottles of glare treatment. With me by the end of the week


----------



## suspal

stangalang said:


> 50 bottles of glare treatment. With me by the end of the week


put me on the list bro :thumb:


----------



## danwel

stangalang said:


> 50 bottles of glare treatment. With me by the end of the week


What is this? Talk to me lol


----------



## Method Man

500 ml sample bottle of Citrus Pre-wash. Looking forward to using some.


----------



## Rascal_69

suspal said:


> put me on the list bro :thumb:


Me too Matt


----------



## V3nom

A wee something for the January blues...


----------



## Rascal_69

My rupes mini arrived today  

Not purchased today though lol


----------



## Rabidracoon28

danwel said:


> What is this? Talk to me lol


Interested myself too


----------



## Method Man

Rascal_69 said:


> Me too Matt


I'm presuming it may be this


----------



## whiteclio59

Angelwax desirable 200ml
Angelwax H2GO
Angelwax fastfoam
DoDo Juice 100ml Supernatural hybrid wax


----------



## Short1e

V3nom said:


> A wee something for the January blues...


And you say I spend!!


----------



## Rascal_69

V3nom said:


> A wee something for the January blues...


Welcome to the dark side :buffer::thumb:


----------



## Leebo310

V3nom said:


> A wee something for the January blues...


Nice mate!


----------



## Rascal_69

Here's mine



Mini deluxe kit


----------



## mike41

5 litres of A-Chem Cherry Burst shampoo

Mike


----------



## Trip tdi

1 litre Valetpro Advanced neutral snow foam
5 litre of Autofinesse Citrus Power
1 x Carpro wash mitt
5 litre of Autosmart smart wheels
5 litre of Britemax clean max
1 yellow 3m polishing pad
2 Blue 3m Finishing pads
Gtechniq p1
Carpro Reflect
Calfornia Scents capristo coconut air freshner
1 x Crimson finishing pad
Gliptone Leather cleaner
Gliptone Leather scent Airfreshner under the seat jobbie.

It's my birthday next week  so will be placing another order to celebrate.


----------



## stangalang

V3nom said:


> A wee something for the January blues...


Bet that wasn't cheap! Nice buy


----------



## 123HJMS

mike41 said:


> 5 litres of A-Chem Cherry Burst shampoo
> 
> Mike


Let us know what you think when you get chance to try it, fancy some myself for that price! I'm popping up to chesterfield in a few weeks and could pick some up on the way to save on delivery :thumb:


----------



## V3nom

Short1e said:


> And you say I spend!!


Haha you were making me jealous!



Rascal_69 said:


> Welcome to the dark side :buffer::thumb:


You inspired me mate!



Leebo310 said:


> Nice mate!


Cheers



stangalang said:


> Bet that wasn't cheap! Nice buy


Certainly not! Better be worth it lol


----------



## mike41

123HJMS said:


> Let us know what you think when you get chance to try it, fancy some myself for that price! I'm popping up to chesterfield in a few weeks and could pick some up on the way to save on delivery :thumb:


Willdo :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Guru

Lone_Par said:


> Not today but over the weekend. Lidl's finest screen wash! 10l for £11!


The can says 5 litres?


----------



## Short1e

Guru said:


> The can says 5 litres?


He's probably bought 2


----------



## WhichOne'sPink?

Guru said:


> The can says 5 litres?


Halfords are doing 5L for £5 on Comma Xstream -26. :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310

Trip tdi said:


> 1 litre Valetpro Advanced neutral snow foam
> 5 litre of Autofinesse Citrus Power
> 1 x Carpro wash mitt
> 5 litre of Autosmart smart wheels
> 5 litre of Britemax clean max
> 1 yellow 3m polishing pad
> 2 Blue 3m Finishing pads
> Gtechniq p1
> Carpro Reflect
> Calfornia Scents capristo coconut air freshner
> 1 x Crimson finishing pad
> Gliptone Leather cleaner
> Gliptone Leather scent Airfreshner under the seat jobbie.
> 
> It's my birthday next week  so will be placing another order to celebrate.


Where did you order that haul from mate?!


----------



## Drewie

Polished bliss order was waiting for me at home 

Flexipads purchases by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## BRUNBERG

Product wise I recently purchased
Microfibre madness towels (love them)
M101
M205
SC SS pads

Also had a cheap skate blow out in wilkinsons :lol:

Picked up 2 of these

http://www.wilko.com/office-storage/wilko-storage-unit-4-drawer-assorted/invt/0188878

Not the best quality in the world but can't complain for £12 each


























Also picked up one of these to see if my pads would fit

http://www.wilko.com/food-boxes+con...h-storage-container-round-2300ml/invt/0318279

Tested various pads and the 5" pads fit fine. Here's some megs MF cutting discs










I've ordered 10 more from Wilkinson online so should be here by the end of the week. Great cheap way of storing pads and keeping them dust free in my humble opinion


----------



## littlejack

3 Detailing brushes


----------



## gaz_vxr

Short1e said:


> He's probably bought 2


Correct! lol


----------



## raw

some citrus bling


----------



## whiteclio59

What I do want too buy is auto smart tardis but don't want 5L of it anyone wanna split any?


----------



## Johnny_B

whiteclio59 said:


> What I do want too buy is auto smart tardis but don't want 5L of it anyone wanna split any?


Private message sent


----------



## dan4291

Magifoam, AF Oblitarate, Blackhole and Black Hex finishing pad from Extreme Gleam. Great sale prices, even threw in a free sample of Angelwax Guardian and entered me in a raffle!


----------



## Nick-ST

This lot


----------



## Short1e

Not bought today but my Waxybox arrived :argie:


----------



## B17BLG

replacement detailing brushes


----------



## V3nom

CarPro Iron-X
CarPro Boa
Vikan brush
And hopefully my waxybox will be waiting at home


----------



## Rascal_69

Karcher underbody lance

Snow foam lance filters

And this arrived










Oh well since pic isn't showing

It's

Nanolex matte kit
Af brushes
Microfibre madness cloud buster


----------



## suspal

Rascal_69 said:


> Karcher underbody lance
> 
> Snow foam lance filters
> 
> And this arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well since pic isn't showing
> 
> It's
> 
> Nanolex matte kit
> Af brushes
> Microfibre madness cloud buster


Swear you're a lottery winner


----------



## Rascal_69

suspal said:


> Swear you're a lottery winner


:lol::lol::lol:

I should be calming down soon. I try and not spend but it's hard.

Looking at a karcher wet and dry next I think. Something always pops up.

Dunno to get the £20 special for a pro one lol


----------



## suspal

pay the extra and get yourself a proper 4 in one machine


----------



## s29nta

read alot about this so thought i would give it a go:thumb:


----------



## B1ue52

Metro Vac Sidekick
Hex yellow pad
Hex orange pad
Hex green pad
Hex white pad
Menzerna PF 2300
Monster Microfibre the guzzler drying towel
Monster Microfibre purple monster XL drying towel

Thank you CYC :thumb:


----------



## gaz_vxr

CG stuff finally arrived. Had ordered vintage speed wipe but was given an upgrade to the V7 following delivery issues...


----------



## SunnyBoi

Stuff for the interior :thumb:


----------



## PS CUP

Wheel Woolies boars hair brush set on the group buy.


----------



## Naddy37

5 litres of AF Citrus Power.

In this weather, it isn't gonna last long...


----------



## sistersvisions

This to try out..


----------



## Rascal_69

Couldn't help myself

Karcher wet n dry. 

Carpro boa towels 10x
Carpro hybrid towels 4x 
Reload 1l
Perl 1l 
Snowsoap 1l
Ceriglass kit
Cquk 50ml kit
Dlux 30ml kit
Microsuedes 40cm - these are awesome
Cool wool hybrid pad 
Reflect 
Eraser


----------



## Rascal_69

Oh and my 

Snowfoam lance filters arrived today.


----------



## saul

CarPro Eraser
SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT
Chemical Guys - Orange 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
Eurow - Shag Pile Double Density Towels
Monster Microfibre - Purple Monster
Menzerna Fast Gloss
Menzerna Super Finish


----------



## saul

forgot this...Karcher wet n dry.


----------



## bradleymarky

Autosol and a LC finishing pad.


----------



## Ricky_25

Autobrite foam lance 

Looking forward to trying it out


----------



## AS_BO

Bought some Meg's Last Touch. Wanted a good bulk QD, should serve it's purpose.


----------



## mike41

2 x 500ml of AB Purple Rain 2.0 for £15 inc delivery :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Ebbe J

Not today, but recently acquired 

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Brocky36

Received my pot of AngelWax Desirable, yesterday! Being new to detailing, this is my first 'proper' wax, so to speak.

It landed at my door within 24 hours of me placing the order, came very safely packaged and they even threw in a couple of applicators and MFs as a surprise. Fantastic service from the guys at AngelWax! :thumb:

The wax smells great, too! It's now sat with my new bottles of Shampoo, H2Go, Vision & Heaven For Leather waiting for VW to build my Scirocco GTS TSi this week! :driver:


----------



## Jonnybbad

I've ordered some obsession wax snow foam and fallout remover oh and a sample pot of hybrid 86


----------



## S22TUW

Just ordered an ADS Clay Cloth


----------



## Grant.

Ordered some fusso soft99.


----------



## bradleymarky

x2 purple monsters.


----------



## whiteclio59

Anyone using OGLE wax? Came across them on FB?


----------



## heavyd

whiteclio59 said:


> Anyone using OGLE wax? Came across them on FB?


Is it this stuff? Might get some to try, they seem a decent price aswell.


----------



## whiteclio59

heavyd said:


> Is it this stuff? Might get some to try, they seem a decent price aswell.


Yes that stuff there's durable and show I like the sound of.


----------



## heavyd

whiteclio59 said:


> Yes that stuff there's durable and show I like the sound of.


Those were the two I was looking at aswell


----------



## nichol4s

Grant. said:


> Ordered some fusso soft99.


From were?


----------



## whiteclio59

heavyd said:


> Those were the two I was looking at aswell


What one you buying if you want too do a sample out of one let me know, there very glossy apparently I've saw on here a chap do a review on one he won on FB


----------



## Short1e

nichol4s said:


> From were?


eBay sell some


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Brocky36 said:


> Received my pot of AngelWax Desirable, yesterday! Being new to detailing, this is my first 'proper' wax, so to speak.
> 
> It landed at my door within 24 hours of me placing the order, came very safely packaged and they even threw in a couple of applicators and MFs as a surprise. Fantastic service from the guys at AngelWax! :thumb:
> 
> The wax smells great, too! It's now sat with my new bottles of Shampoo, H2Go, Vision & Heaven For Leather waiting for VW to build my Scirocco GTS TSi this week! :driver:


I'm tempted to buy that, can you let me know what you think of it?


----------



## V3nom

Desirable is getting a very good rep. Think it'll be my next wax too...


----------



## Rod

I am also waiting to get Angelwax Desirable I have read is great and I can not wait to try it!


----------



## Welshquattro1

It is a great wax,easy to use and great finish. It smells great too.Extreme gleam has a offer on Angelwax at the moment.


----------



## whiteclio59

V3nom said:


> Desirable is getting a very good rep. Think it'll be my next wax too...


Brought a 200ml pot the other day go for it.


----------



## Short1e

2 Mesto Sprayers
3 Buckets


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Best £25, I've spent, it came today. Really happy with it.


----------



## sistersvisions

A couple of samples from Bears Wax Factory..


----------



## K.M

Auto Finesse Citrus Power (1L)
Auto Finesse Finale QD
Auto Finesse Lather 

Looking forward to giving these a go :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter

Over the last 4 days......A 'pet' dryer, a refurbished Karcher wet vac and some Poorboys Black whole


----------



## Starbuck88

Beancounter said:


> Over the last 4 days......A 'pet' dryer, a refurbished Karcher wet vac and some Poorboys Black whole


What Pet Dryer?


----------



## Andyrat85

This is my first of many deliveries this week, this


----------



## Short1e

Bought some Dr Beasleys bits from Martin @ Bears Wax Factory

Plasma Coat
Final Finish
Fresh Laundry Scent


----------



## danwel

Andyrat85 said:


> This is my first of many deliveries this week, this


Adams auto detailing on facebook?? Got a few bits from him myself and a nice guy and decent prices too


----------



## Beancounter

asonda said:


> What Pet Dryer?


This one  Have taken delivery but not tried it yet, should be able to break it out by the weekend. Have got it to predominantly dry my MTB after cleaning, but if it works on the car, that'll be a bonus 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121261470526?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Andyrat85

danwel said:


> Adams auto detailing on facebook?? Got a few bits from him myself and a nice guy and decent prices too


Yeah was from Adam, his delivery times are good and so are prices, the bottles ate great I have about 12 of them now lol


----------



## TheGruffalo1

What's his link?


----------



## efib

You got to love dooka wash pad and wheel mitt :argie:


----------



## danwel

Andyrat85 said:


> Yeah was from Adam, his delivery times are good and so are prices, the bottles ate great I have about 12 of them now lol


Yeah I bought some bottles and foaming triggers and also a litre of snow foam combo 2

He's called adam's auto Detailling


----------



## V3nom

Got my CarPro BOA in today...

CarPro BOA...Supplied by CarPro UK...Supplied by CarPro Korea Inds...Made in China...


----------



## PRicci09

Fusso Coat


----------



## ravg99

This is my new stuff








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HITCH2310

*Cleanyourcar AF 3 for 2*


----------



## whiteclio59

1st angelwax order!


----------



## AndyA4TDI

whiteclio59 said:


> 1st angelwax order!


Fantastic purchase mate, more will follow, trust me


----------



## whiteclio59

AndyA4TDI said:


> Fantastic purchase mate, more will follow, trust me


I'm thinking what too try next any ideas?


----------



## AndyA4TDI

whiteclio59 said:


> I'm thinking what too try next any ideas?


If funds allow get the shampoo and QED to compliment that fantastic wax you just purchased.


----------



## whiteclio59

whiteclio59 said:


> I'm thinking what too try next any ideas?


.....


----------



## whiteclio59

AndyA4TDI said:


> If funds allow get the shampoo and QED to compliment that fantastic wax you just purchased.


Will do but got too use my btbm 500ml up 1st and also need too use my af detailers,
Applied the foam and h2go hasn't rained yet too see how it performs, the foam is good, checked the h2go it sheets off so I've applied that right


----------



## saul

PRicci09 said:


> Fusso Coat


Where did you manage to find that?


----------



## TheGruffalo1

danwel said:


> Yeah I bought some bottles and foaming triggers and also a litre of snow foam combo 2
> 
> He's called adam's auto Detailling


Thanks, going to have a look at his items.


----------



## saul

microfiber madness incredimitt


----------



## Mark R5

Wheel woolies set from the group buy section. Looking forward to getting my hands on them. Thanks again John.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Got this off a member on here, looking forward to seeing if it's any good.










:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Got this off a member on here, looking forward to seeing if it's any good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Its awesome stuff! you wont be disapointted!


----------



## ColinEhm1

received 3 das6-pros and af kits yesterday , but left with just my own one now  going to try it out today I reckon


----------



## Short1e

Nice little delivery from Bearswaxfactory

Thanks Martin


----------



## V3nom

Some nice quality applicators...


----------



## ColinEhm1

they look good quilty ones how much they cost mate ?


V3nom said:


> Some nice quality applicators...


----------



## V3nom

Think it was about £18 (+ £3 delivery) for 36 mate


----------



## ColinEhm1

wheres that from mate ?


V3nom said:


> Think it was about £18 (+ £3 delivery) for 36 mate


----------



## B1ue52

Menzerna - Power Protect Ultra Sealant
5" (125mm) Dual Action Flexi-Plate
Chemical Guys - Black 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
Rayon 125mm (5") Glass Polishing Pad
Rayon 75mm (3") Glass Polishing Spot Pad
CarPro - CeriGlass Polish
Sonus SFX Pro Applicators Pkg/2
Auto Finesse - Spritz Interior Detailer
Autofinesse - Wax Mate Applicator x2
Monster Microfibre - Purple Monster Pkg/3

Courtesy of CYC as usual :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath

V3nom said:


> Some nice quality applicators...


i have been using these for a while very good,both on quality and price


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Met for the first time today my local AS rep and emptied my wallet for him


----------



## S22TUW

ADS Clay Cloth just came  just need a nice dry day to use it


----------



## Hercs74

On Wednesday last week I purchased AS SMART WHEELS, G101 & HIGHSTYLE.......

TODAY I purchased Festool De Nibbler and 25 litres of AB MagiFoam.....

TOMORROW my wife is buying me a divorce......lol


----------



## whiteclio59

5L tardis
Gyeon tyre kit


----------



## Andyrat85

Here's delivery's 2 & 3 an order from Alex at serious performance and the boar hair brushes from the group buy


----------



## SunnyBoi

Foaming spray heads, AF Tripple and Dodo Goodies :thumb:


----------



## Snowy172

Few new bits for when the weather improves


----------



## PRicci09

saul said:


> Where did you manage to find that?


A very popular auction site


----------



## Mark R5

Snowy172 said:


> Few new bits for when the weather improves


If you've not used it before, you'll love AF Revive, it's fantastic.


----------



## Snowy172

Mark ST said:


> If you've not used it before, you'll love AF Revive, it's fantastic.


Nah I've not used it before and struggling to find a decent trim restorer heard revive is good not sure how to prep and apply it yet tho will have to have a play.


----------



## Soade

In the last two weeks, this lot

3M 3434 Masking Tape Width - 25mm
DAS-6 PRO Dual Action Polisher
DAS-6 PRO - Polisher kit bag
Isopropanol Alcohol (IPA) 500ml
Chemical Guys - Red 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - White 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - Black 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad 
Carlack Sealant Kit
Bilt Hamber - Auto Clay Regular (200g) 
3" (75mm) Dual Action Backing plate
Chemical Guys - Green 4" Hex-Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - White 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - White 4" Hex-Logic Pad
Sonus DAS Buffing Bonnet, Pkg/2
Microfibre buffing Bonnet, Pkg/2
Chemical Guys - Black 4" Hex-Logic Pad 
CarPro Iron X - Snow Soap Size - 500ml Bottle
CarPro - Iron X 500ml
CarPro - TarX
Claying cloth
Tack cloths

Mad thing is my paint is mint on my 18 month old Merc But just have to try and make it slicker.:thumb:

THIS SITE COSTS YOU MONEY, YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!


----------



## Leebo310

B1ue52 said:


> Menzerna - Power Protect Ultra Sealant
> 5" (125mm) Dual Action Flexi-Plate
> Chemical Guys - Black 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
> Rayon 125mm (5") Glass Polishing Pad
> Rayon 75mm (3") Glass Polishing Spot Pad
> CarPro - CeriGlass Polish
> Sonus SFX Pro Applicators Pkg/2
> Auto Finesse - Spritz Interior Detailer
> Autofinesse - Wax Mate Applicator x2
> Monster Microfibre - Purple Monster Pkg/3
> 
> Courtesy of CYC as usual :thumb:


Ha, it's like you copied me mate, last order I placed from cyc contained 6 of the items you've bought!  
Interested to hear what the Menz sealant is like. I was close to adding that to my order but resisted!


----------



## whiteclio59

S22TUW said:


> ADS Clay Cloth just came  just need a nice dry day to use it


Where do you buy theses? I have a chemical guys clay mitt wonder what theses are like


----------



## B1ue52

PM stangalang (Matt)


----------



## B1ue52

Leebo310 said:


> Ha, it's like you copied me mate, last order I placed from cyc contained 6 of the items you've bought!
> Interested to hear what the Menz sealant is like. I was close to adding that to my order but resisted!


Lol, you obviously have taste! Love the Menz polishes so keen to try this. Got a job on this weekend so plan on trying it then. Will let you know what I think.

Might even do a proper review!!!


----------



## Leebo310

B1ue52 said:


> Lol, you obviously have taste! Love the Menz polishes so keen to try this. Got a job on this weekend so plan on trying it then. Will let you know what I think.
> 
> Might even do a proper review!!!


Ha, and so do you 
Cool yep would definitely like to see a review. Like you I've got a load of their polishes so hopefully the sealant is just as good, especially given the cheap price!


----------



## Brocky36

The month, so far...










...still more to be delivered.


----------



## Johnny_B

Brocky36 said:


> The month, so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...still more to be delivered.


Seriously nice haul there buddy!


----------



## -Raven-

I finally got some light stands cheap from a local store for my eBay style LED lights. Just like the ones that come with halogen light kits! 0.6m - 1.6m so good height adjustability. :thumb:


----------



## Guru

-Raven- said:


> I finally got some light stands cheap from a local store for my eBay style LED lights. Just like the ones that come with halogen light kits! 0.6m - 1.6m so good height adjustability. :thumb:


Looking really nice Raven. What wattage are the LEDs? How are they at spotting defects?


----------



## -Raven-

Guru said:


> Looking really nice Raven. What wattage are the LEDs? How are they at spotting defects?


they are the 50W 'cool white' LEDs mate, and they're awesome! I can see holograms on white paint with them! They crap all over halogens, LED is where it's at! 

I wouldn't get any less wattage though. 50W minimum. :thumb:


----------



## whiteclio59

Brocky36 said:


> The month, so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...still more to be delivered.


H2GO is a excellent product for 4.95!
Nice order simlair too mine u have a few extra you beat me!


----------



## Clyde

Hate that I can't clean the back of the alloy spokes so treated myself to an angled wheel woolie


----------



## Starbuck88

Well I've only just gone and done it:

All ordered from Clean Your Car using Discount code DW07 for 7% Off 

DAS-6 PRO Dual Action Polisher
Menzerna Power Finish PF2500 (PO203S)
Menzerna Final Finish (PO 85RD)
Menzerna - Fast Gloss FG 400
Chemical Guys - White 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - Orange 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - Black 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad

CarPro Eraser - Intense Oil and Polish Cleanser
Valet Pro - Citrus Pre Wash

Excited, Excited, Excited


----------



## Leebo310

asonda said:


> Well I've only just gone and done it:
> 
> All ordered from Clean Your Car using Discount code DW07 for 7% Off
> 
> DAS-6 PRO Dual Action Polisher
> Menzerna Power Finish PF2500 (PO203S)
> Menzerna Final Finish (PO 85RD)
> Menzerna - Fast Gloss FG 400
> Chemical Guys - White 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
> Chemical Guys - Orange 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
> Chemical Guys - Black 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
> 
> CarPro Eraser - Intense Oil and Polish Cleanser
> Valet Pro - Citrus Pre Wash
> 
> Excited, Excited, Excited


Nice order mate! 
Although you forgot 3m tape


----------



## Starbuck88

Leebo310 said:


> Nice order mate!
> Although you forgot 3m tape


Ah F******* C*** :lol:

Local place has that stuff, I'll be able to pick some up on Saturday Morning if my stuff comes for tomorrow that is


----------



## Leebo310

asonda said:


> Ah F******* C*** :lol:
> 
> Local place has that stuff, I'll be able to pick some up on Saturday Morning if my stuff comes for tomorrow that is


If you phone cyc and tell them you want to add something to the order, they'll work some magic their end and update the other one without charging you another postage mate
I done that a few times! Make an order then an hour later think "actually I need some of x as well"  
Plus it makes me feel like I'm spending less money that way :-D


----------



## saul

PRicci09 said:


> A very popular auction site


through the Russians?


----------



## saul

[/URL][/IMG]Microfiber madness incredimitt


----------



## Welshquattro1

Also a Karcher wet n dry vac for £20 like everybody else!


----------



## saul

Welshquattro1 said:


> Also a Karcher wet n dry vac for £20 like everybody else!


Is that the Asda's Brush?


----------



## Welshquattro1

lol.Yeah got it for a pound! Well spotted.


----------



## Method Man

3l of wash with carnauba wax and two noodle mitts from Aldi. Just under sick squid. Pleased with that I am.


----------



## saul

Welshquattro1 said:


> lol.Yeah got it for a pound! Well spotted.


Ha ha... picked mine up over the weekend!! :thumb:


----------



## PRicci09

saul said:


> through the Russians?


I was about to buy it from them but one went up for sale here in the states just before. It was the same price, so I got that one.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Nothing special but bought 3 of these from elite car care. 
Foaming spray heads.


----------



## mike41

Method Man said:


> 3l of wash with carnauba wax and two noodle mitts from Aldi. Just under sick squid. Pleased with that I am.


I just grabbed a wash and wax too,saw on the back that its made by Tetrosyl,mitts are quite good too,but I've still got a few packs unused from last time. 
Also bought Poorboys Natural look dressing,smells lovely :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Rabidracoon28

mike41 said:


> I just grabbed a wash and wax too,saw on the back that its made by Tetrosyl


Who also make CarPlan, Triplewax and Demon products don't you know.


----------



## mike41

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Who also make CarPlan, Triplewax and Demon products don't you know.


Yea,thats what I meant :thumb:

Mike


----------



## TheGruffalo1

These were £10 on the shelves but when I got to the till, it said £5. I've tried them today and not keen, dunno if they need a wash before I use them as bits were falling off them.



Heard good things about these, hope they last as long as they someone told me they do.



Just got this through the post as it was missing from my first order.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

TheGruffalo1 said:


> These were £10 on the shelves but when I got to the till, it said £5. I've tried them today and not keen, dunno if they need a wash before I use them as bits were falling off them.


Had these and they shouldn't go near your bodywork. Good enough though for doorshuts and alloys.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Had these and they shouldn't go near your bodywork. Good enough though for doorshuts and alloys.


Yeah, I wouldn't use them for my bodywork, I've got some good drying towels. :thumb:

I wanted to use these for the interior, but the stuff was going all over, so disappointed.


----------



## justinio

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Had these and they shouldn't go near your bodywork. Good enough though for doorshuts and alloys.


Yeah they aren't bad for the mucky jobs. Just treat them as disposable cloths. I just chuck them away after I use them.


----------



## Nick-W

Got this through the post today/yesterday from cleanyourcar and wax tec. Can't wait to use them at the weekend, fingers crossed it doesn't rain 

Also got this from ebay the other week, 15m upgraded karcher hose (not genuine) amazing quality and is the perfect size, can go all the way round my car with ease


----------



## TheGruffalo1

What's that orange(ish) bottle on the far left?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

TheGruffalo1 said:


> What's that orange(ish) bottle on the far left?


Yum yum Stripper Scent


----------



## Nick-W

TheGruffalo1 said:


> What's that orange(ish) bottle on the far left?


Should of said what they were really lol, from the left its,
Cg stripper scent,
Valet pro citrus pre wash
Af avalanche
Af oblitarate x2 (cus of the 3 for 2 deal)
Wax tec hard jacket
Wax tec fall off v2
Wax tec deep cleanse
Wax tec super suds

Then dodo juice clay pad - not impressed with the quality tbh. I expected better for the price.
Then Meg's microfiber cutting pads


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Yum yum Stripper Scent


Thanks,



Nick-W said:


> Should of said what they were really lol, from the left its,
> *Cg stripper scent,*
> Valet pro citrus pre wash
> Af avalanche
> Af oblitarate x2 (cus of the 3 for 2 deal)
> Wax tec hard jacket
> Wax tec fall off v2
> Wax tec deep cleanse
> Wax tec super suds
> 
> Then dodo juice clay pad - not impressed with the quality tbh. I expected better for the price.
> Then Meg's microfiber cutting pads


Have you had it before, how long does the smell tend to last?


----------



## Nick-W

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Have you had it before, how long does the smell tend to last?


Never had it before, only got it because of all the hype on here and tbh it does smell pretty nice, pretty much like what I'd imagine a striper to smell of haha


----------



## Rascal_69

Cheap perfume it smells of lol


----------



## 123HJMS

my order came from the i4detailing group buy .. ordered at 2 yesterday! :thumb:


----------



## Brocky36

Autobrite Direct delivery today!


----------



## V3nom

CarPro Eraser
Angelwax FastFoam
Dr. Beasley's PlasmaCoat (Panel Pot)


----------



## Short1e

V3nom said:


> CarPro Eraser
> Angelwax FastFoam
> Dr. Beasley's PlasmaCoat (Panel Pot)


Ahh you bought some


----------



## dailly92

not actually today but i'm awaiting delivery of

Hubiwash
Waxtec Fall Off
AF Tough Prep
Bouncers Vanilla Ice

All purched from the for sale threads on the forum


----------



## V3nom

Short1e said:


> Ahh you bought some


Yeah, the panel pot was too much to resist...


----------



## Short1e

Buckets arrived from Ampulla

Stickers from Dooka


----------



## V3nom

How much were the buckets?


----------



## Short1e

V3nom said:


> How much were the buckets?


£2.28 each + VAT :thumb:


----------



## asspur96

Just got me ADS Clay Cloth Delivered ERRR how do I explain a cloth cost £43.70 :lol:


----------



## Starbuck88

asspur96 said:


> Just got me ADS Clay Cloth Delivered ERRR how do I explain a cloth cost £43.70 :lol:


You don't, you never tell about it in the first place :lol:

Have you learned nothing from the forum? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## EcosseGP

Angled wheel woolie
Meguairs backing plate 
AF car fresheners


----------



## asspur96

asonda said:


> You don't, you never tell about it in the first place :lol:
> 
> Have you learned nothing from the forum? :lol::lol::lol:


Yeah of course but she sees PAYPAL acct  and also wonders if im watching porn on the IPad when looking at DW posts


----------



## suspal

Short1e said:


> Buckets arrived from Ampulla
> 
> Stickers from Dooka


Love the dooka stickers :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88

asspur96 said:


> Yeah of course but she sees PAYPAL acct  and also wonders if im watching porn on the IPad when looking at DW posts


LOL What noises do you make when you read the forum???? :lol:


----------



## asspur96

asonda said:


> LOL What noises do you make when you read the forum???? :lol:


none just sit smiling and !!!


----------



## Beancounter

Beancounter said:


> Over the last 4 days......A 'pet' dryer, a refurbished Karcher wet vac and some Poorboys Black whole


..........and a Clay Cloth, De-Nibber and some Karcher dust bags. That's it for this week I think


----------



## efib

Beancounter said:


> ..........and a Clay Cloth, De-Nibber and some Karcher dust bags. That's it for this week I think


You are going to love the clay cloth :argie:
What does the de-nibber do?


----------



## Beancounter

We'll see, I don't have a problem with clay, but curiosity got the better of me, it's only the 'cheapo' eBay one. 
De nibber is used to remove specs in paint and also overfill from touch-ups instead of sanding. Got it in the group buy here >>> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=329730


----------



## efib

You are going to love it either way, just use plenty of lube and keep it wet so you don't have to put excess pressure 
Oh, I see, useful equipment!


----------



## J800PAN

I couldn't resist from the CYC offer! I've been wanting a DA for sometime now, all I need now is the time to use it!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

J800PAN said:


> I couldn't resist from the CYC offer! I've been wanting a DA


You selling the other 2 polishers?


----------



## J800PAN

They are all spoken for mate, Sorry!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Got one myself mate. Was only asking.


----------



## J800PAN

No problem, they were going to be originally but then My best mate wanted one (Kobeone) and so did my manager when I told him the price I paid. He's restoring an MG roadster so am trying to get him on here!


----------



## martyp

Dropped my Dodo Juice Supernatural sponge and as they aren't exactly over the counter items had to go back to the old MF mitts. Picked up some Rapid Detailer too as I ran out of QD ages ago not that I really use it much.


----------



## peterdoherty

ADS clay cloth arrived today. Just need a dry day now....


----------



## Starbuck88

Well...

It all turned up     'Clean Your Car' really have their stuff together don't they 4

I live down in Cornwall and the weather has changed apocalyptic over the past hour so no trying this out this weekend!


----------



## Leebo310

Yeah mate, their service is always amazing!


----------



## gaz_vxr

Ordered the G1 kit from ultimate finish and car pro perl and BH Korossol from Detailed Clean.


----------



## S22TUW

peterdoherty said:


> ADS clay cloth arrived today. Just need a dry day now....


I tried my cloth out yesterday on my cousins car and the change in sound was amazing! Also the speed you can safely do a full car is astonishing! I actually had time to go round twice and double check!!


----------



## Natalie

Some Dr Beasley's goodies from Bear's Wax Factory


----------



## Guru

Everyone seems to be getting the Plasmacoat these days.


----------



## B1ue52

asonda said:


> Well...
> 
> It all turned up     'Clean Your Car' really have their stuff together don't they 4
> 
> I live down in Cornwall and the weather has changed apocalyptic over the past hour so no trying this out this weekend!


Pussy! :lol:


----------



## steve from wath

upgraded my light stands

so much better,nice and stable ,actually speaker stands got a pair for £26 delivered, price has gone up now


----------



## DNZ 21

Just some bits to try and add to the collection


----------



## consettphil

this morning my first Bouncer's wax arrived

Sherbet fizz which smells amazing and i can't wait to try it.


----------



## J800PAN

From the i4D groupbuy!


----------



## chrisgreen

J800PAN said:


> From the i4D groupbuy!


What is it? The pic you used is so small I can't make it out.


----------



## V3nom

Looks like the Festool De-Nibber and a temperature gauge of sorts...


----------



## Beancounter

^^^ Looks like the temperature/hydrometer and de-nibber 


V3nom - Snap


----------



## Rascal_69

Glare micro polish and pro polish.


----------



## Kyle 86

Sonax BSD


----------



## acake

SONAX bds ,Wolf's Nano Wheel Cleaner + Deironizer v3 , and some Iron X Snow Soap


----------



## B1ue52

C5
I1
G1
C1
ExoV2
C6


----------



## bradleymarky

SRP
Poorboys white glaze
Part for the Karcher WD
AF Spritz
Clay bar.


----------



## saul

Sonax BSD
FKP-1000
Chemical Guys Clay Bar & Luber
Chemical Guys - Green 5.5" Hex Pad
Chemical Guys - Green/Orange/White/Black 4" Hex Pads
3" DA Backing Plate
Dodo Juice Diamond White
AF - Wax Mate Applicator
Menzerna - Power Finish 203s


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Produced great results


----------



## big-saxo-guy

nattys red, soft99 fusso and tyromania paid for today and i received rubbish boys juiced edition.


----------



## Strothow

Product: Chemical Guys - White 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad

Product: Chemical Guys - Green 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad

Product: Chemical Guys - Black 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad

Product: Scholl Concepts - Sanding Bloc Kit

Product: Scholl Concepts Daisies 25-Pack
Options: Sand Paper Grade - P2000

Product: Scholl Concepts Daisies 25-Pack
Options: Sand Paper Grade - P2500

Product: Scholl Concepts Daisies 25-Pack
Options: Sand Paper Grade - P3000

Product: Scholl Concepts Daisies 25-Pack
Options: Sand Paper Grade - P5000

Product: SONAX Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer - 750ml

Product: 303 Aerospace Protectant

Product: Valet Pro - Inch Round Wheel Brush

Product: 3M 3434 Masking Tape

Microfiber Madness Incredimitt - Single


Skint now :lol:


----------



## V3nom

I used my Incredimitt for the first time at the weekend! Very impressive! Love it!


----------



## Strothow

V3nom said:


> I used my Incredimitt for the first time at the weekend! Very impressive! Love it!


It does look pretty funky :lol:


----------



## Dino500




----------



## saul

big-saxo-guy said:


> nattys red, soft99 fusso and tyromania paid for today and i received rubbish boys juiced edition.


Where did you find the soft99 fuso from?


----------



## Brocky36

Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour
Gtechniq L1 Leather Guard
Chemical Guys Wooly Mammoth
Bilt Hamber Auto Clay Soft

Ordered from CYC! :thumb:

Only Tardis, Iron X and a set of Envy brushes and my first detailing collection is complete in just under 3 (expensive) months!



> *Pressure washer -* Nilfisk C110 - £53.98
> *2x buckets -* Ultimate Finish Two Bucket Set With Scratch Shields - £25.90
> *1x Wash mitt -* Microfiber Madness Incredimitt - £14.00
> *Lots of MF cloths -* Costco Kirkland Range 36pk - £16.99
> *1x MF drying towel -* Chemical Guys - Wooly Mammoth - £17.95
> *Brushes -* Envy Valeting Brushes 5pk - £6.99
> *1x Wax applicators -* Autofinesse - Wax Mate - £3.50
> *1x Wheel brush -* Wheel Woolies - £33.00
> *1x Polish applicator -* Flexipads Tri-Foam Oval Applicator Pad - £3.50
> 
> *1x Snowfoam -* 5L Magifoam with lance - £61.00
> *1x DeTar -* Tardis - £21.00
> *1x DeIron -* CarPro Iron X - £9.95
> *1x Shampoo -* Angel Wax Superior Automotive Shampoo - £5.99
> *1x Clay bar -* Bilt Hamber Auto Clay Soft - £10.95
> *1x Wheel cleaner -* Valet Pro Bilberry - £7.46
> *1x Wheel sealant -* Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour - £22.95
> *1x Paint cleaner / Polish / Glaze -* Auto Finesse Tripple - £7.95
> *1x Exhaust Tips Polish Polish -* Auto Finesse Mercury - £9.95
> *1x LSP wax -* Angel Wax Desirable - £45.00
> *1x Quick Detailing Spray -* Angel Wax QED - £6.49
> *1x Tyre dressing -* Tuf Shine Tire Appearance Kit - $39.99 _(shipped from Canada)_
> *1x Glass cleaner -* Angelwax Superior Automotive Glass Cleaner - £5.99
> *1x Glass sealant -* Angelwax H2Go - £4.95
> *1x Leather cleaner -* Angelwax Heaven for Leather - £5.75
> *1x Leather sealant -* Gtechniq L1 Leather Guard - £5.95
> *1x All purpose / Interior trim cleaner -* Autobrite FAB - £9.00
> *1x Bug & grime remover -* Auto Finesse Citrus Power - £8.95


----------



## Gheezer

A four litre bottle of ArtDeShine Nano Gloss Paint Sealer!

To be used for our service washes, diluted 10:1 and sprayed on a cleaned but still wet car prior to drying.

This is to replace AG Express wax (Commercial Aquawax) that seems oily in comparison. Better beading too


----------



## justinio

Just been to collect a few bits from i4Detailing. Thanks Matt for great service!

Picked up another Das6 after selling mine a few weeks ago. Decided I needed something for spot pads, when the Fupes is a bit too big.


----------



## Bristle Hound

SONAX Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer - 750ml :thumb:

Looking foreword to trying this


----------



## Jade Warrior

Just had clay cloth in post 16 quid, German make, tested successfully by supplier..roll on the sunshine 
Oh, new wash mitt and G1 Glass sealant last week.


----------



## J800PAN

Fantastic little offer just arrived £34.99 down to £15.99, so good I may order another set as it even came in its own bag!! http://car-chem.com/store/detailing-clay-kit-shampoo










This is the one from the otherday which for some reason came out really small? These products from the i4D group buys, the meter measures temp and humidity and is planned to go into the garage so I can keep an eye on whats happening out there through out the year!


----------



## saul

Upon the review....Farecla G3 Clay Mitt.


----------



## Guru

This small package was arrived at work from Wurth India -


----------



## PaulBen

saul said:


> Upon the review....Farecla G3 Clay Mitt.


+1 worth a try, looks good.


----------



## gaz_vxr

Arrived today courtesy of Ultimate Finish via their amazon store.


----------



## petesimcock

Had this through the post today from carpro and cleanyourcar.co.uk



Reflect
Fixer
Eraser
CQUK
Orange, white and black hexlogic pads

Looking forward to trying them out very soon.


----------



## Blackmondie

The Wolf polish samples, some glass guard, shine and glaze and some good ol' bodywrap


----------



## DaveEP2

CarPro - Spotless Water Spot Remover
303 Fabric/Vinyl Convertable Cleaner
Leather Cleaning Brush
Auto Finesse - Crystal Glass Cleaner
Auto Finesse - Iron Out Contaminate Remover
Auto Finesse - Lather Shampoo
Chemical Guys - Carpet Clean & Stain Remover
Gtechniq - L1 Leather Guard

All arriving tomorrow


----------



## Goodylax

Obsession wax Hybrid 86 customized
Obsession wax SnowFoam


----------



## Leebo310

Goodylax said:


> Obsession wax Hybrid 86 customized
> Obsession wax SnowFoam


Nice mate, I'm keen to order the sf but then I have a feeling I may end up getting some wax too


----------



## Bristle Hound

ValetPRO Citrus Pre-Wash 5 Litre's :thumb:

Don't know what I would do without it


----------



## Greg0986




----------



## Rabidracoon28

1L SRP £9 from Boyes, Barkeepers Friend £1.99 from Boyes and 500ml Muc Off shampoo £1.99 From Screwfix


----------



## nichol4s

^^^^^^^^^^
don't suppose you have a bigger picture :thumb:


----------



## V3nom

Valet Pro - Citrus Pre Wash - 5 Litre

Wanna see what all the fuss is about


----------



## Drewie

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr
Plus a 3M 6000 trizact disc. 
Chemical guys stuff always smells great


----------



## gaz_vxr

I had to force myself not to drink the V7 - smells just like orange juice! lol


----------



## Leebo310

Finally gave in on the 3 for 2 offer from cyc


----------



## slimjim




----------



## Ns1980




----------



## Drewie

Look forward to your thoughts on the wonder wash nick


----------



## Rabidracoon28

My Waxstock 2014 ticket wooo hooo


----------



## DaveEP2




----------



## TheGruffalo1

Just ordered this.


----------



## gaz_vxr




----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## danwel

Got these little beauties today courtesy of gheezer and of course Jay


----------



## s29nta

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Just ordered this.


 my next purchase i think:thumb:


----------



## Simz

*Flooring*



danwel said:


> Got these little beauties today courtesy of gheezer and of course Jay


Forgive me please but can you tell me what the flooring is and where you bought it from, we have been looking for a while and yours seems to be just what we want.

Bit strange i know but when something catches your eye!!!!

Si


----------



## danwel

Simz said:


> Forgive me please but can you tell me what the flooring is and where you bought it from, we have been looking for a while and yours seems to be just what we want.
> 
> Bit strange i know but when something catches your eye!!!!
> 
> Si


Its wickes rustic oak laminate flooring. It looks good but IMO not particularly hard wearing as it's about 2 years old or so and it doesn't like water at all even from steam mops or normal mops or even spillages.

I don't think I'd ever have laminate again and I know others will disagree but never again for me


----------



## GNshaving

Nothing yet but i need a good waterless wash! As were we live we cant get water out side and the road is also to busy


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## Leebo310

Not bought but won! Courtesy of i4detailing!


----------



## sheady82

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Just ordered this.


did you order it through very then mate


----------



## Brocky36

Chemical Guys Wooly Mammoth drying towel
Bilt Hamber clay bar
GTechniq C5 Wheel Armour
Gtechniq L1 Leather Guard

Courtesy of Clean Your Car. :thumb:


----------



## sheady82

5 litres of autosmart highstyle , 5 litres of brisk and 5 autosmart spray bottles


----------



## Simz

danwel said:


> Its wickes rustic oak laminate flooring. It looks good but IMO not particularly hard wearing as it's about 2 years old or so and it doesn't like water at all even from steam mops or normal mops or even spillages.
> 
> I don't think I'd ever have laminate again and I know others will disagree but never again for me


Thanks for that mate we want wood but its 64 sq metres so is going to cost a bob or two.......Thanks again mate.


----------



## danwel

Simz said:


> Thanks for that mate we want wood but its 64 sq metres so is going to cost a bob or two.......Thanks again mate.


No probs, if I do it again I want proper wood. But the colour rustic oak is nice.


----------



## mike41

Just ordered a 750ml Sonax BSD from Clean your Car,to see what all the fuss is about :thumb:

Mike


----------



## mike41

danwel said:


> No probs, if I do it again I want proper wood. But the colour rustic oak is nice.


We've got it in the hallway and conservatory,it looks good and was very easy to lay. The mrs agrees with Danwel though,it does't like water or steam. I prefer the bevelled edge laminates tbh they look more realistic.

Mike


----------



## 123HJMS

We have real oak and it really needs to looked after!! Nightmare if you spill stuff


----------



## ColinEhm1

not detailing but bought off my snap on rep on Wednesday


----------



## ColinEhm1

received my order from clean your car today, top service as usual

poor quilty picture my phones broke so had to use the laptop camera 


gallon pump dispenser
carpro eraser
cg black hex-logic pad
3 monster mf purple mosters
sonax bsd 
af glide clay lube
#000 grade wire wool 
collinite 476s
Carlack 68 - Nano Systematic 
af midnight oil air freshner
af berry air freshner
white mf towel
rectangle mf applicator
applicator


----------



## Ns1980

These arrived this week:


----------



## Leebo310

ColinEhm1 said:


> received my order from clean your car today, top service as usual
> 
> poor quilty picture my phones broke so had to use the laptop camera


Haha mate, you'd have been better off drawing what turned up :-D


----------



## ColinEhm1

will get a better picture when I get my proper camera back from the other half haha


Leebo310 said:


> Haha mate, you'd have been better off drawing what turned up :-D


----------



## TT55BLK

MyTT by hdrflow, on Flickr


----------



## PaulBen

TT55BLK said:


> MyTT by hdrflow, on Flickr


Looks interesting ?

Like the look of the ammo stuff.


----------



## TT55BLK

I rather like it. I like the concept of it as whole system with all the products working together. 
I can just layer waxes on top it :thumb:. 

I love Hydrate in the range as well as the wheel regime. A lot better than CG Diablo which I was using before.

In reality there are very good products out there from all sorts of manufacturers so it's a personal preference :thumb:.


----------



## Blanco92

Today I went a little bit mental. I couldn't wait the two weeks until I'm next home to wash the car, it's not been washed for nearly a month as it is. So off I popped...

- Simoniz microfibre wash mitt £4 @ Tesco
- 2x buckets B&Q £1 each
- Kent MF drying towel £4 @ B&Q
- generic MF mitt (for wheels) £1 @ Asda
- Simoniz Protection Car Wash 500ml £3.99 @ Halfords
- Megs Endurance tyre gel £7.99 @ Halfords
- 5mins cold water rinse £2 @ Tesco petrol station

Mostly all budget products, but as a get-me-out-of-jail free card when I'm 250 miles away from home, they've certainly made me proud


----------



## gaz_vxr

Added Korrosol and Perl to my haul for the week.


----------



## mike41

G3 Claymitt from Halfords,and some Berry scented screewash.
Muc-off Ubershine £1.99 from Screwfix,would've got more but they only had 1 in stock.
99p attachment for my Karcher Wet & Dry Vac arrived today from the Bay of E
Popped into Wilkos and grabbed a new pump sprayer and hose spray gun.
Last of the big spenders today :thumb:

Mike


----------



## kamakaz1961

Menzerna Finish Polish PO85RD/Menzerna Power Finish 16 PO203SP, 36" x 25" Waffle Weave towel and 3 MF Ultra Blue 16 x 16 MF towels from Korea.


----------



## Ge03

Had a bunch of stuff I was fed up waiting for them to be in stock or be stocked so took advantage of the 15% sale at Autogeek and ordered them from the states. The discount should more than cover the shipping.

Shine & Buff Waterless Wash Towel, 6 Pack	

Lake Country Coating Applicator 2 Pack	

Pinnacle Chemical Resistant Pressure Sprayer with Double Barrel Extension	

Detailer's Coating Prep Polish	

Pinnacle Liquid Crystal Waterless Wash Concentrate with Carnauba 128 oz. INCLUDES DETAIL BOTTLE!	

Hi-Gloss CCS Orange 5.5 Inch Power Pad	

Hi-Gloss CCS Green 5.5 Inch Polishing Pad	

Hi-Gloss CCS White 5.5 Inch Polishing Pad	

Surbuf R Series 5.5 Inch Buffing Pads 2 Pack	

Surbuf R Series 4 Inch Buffing Pads 2 Pack	

Brinkmann Tuff Max Dual LED Swirl Finder Spotlight


----------



## Short1e

Just had this lot delivered


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Short1e said:


> Just had this lot delivered


Lucky so and so:-D


----------



## Short1e

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Lucky so and so:-D


Perfectly Cleaned had 20% off :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310

Short1e said:


> Perfectly Cleaned had 20% off :thumb:


Promo code or just on everything??


----------



## tech

About to buy some CQUK


----------



## tech

and some CQ DLUX...just need some decent weather


----------



## Short1e

Leebo310 said:


> Promo code or just on everything??


It was on Detailing Deals UK on Facebook.

They have some pretty good stuff on offer each day


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Thought i'd try some Angelwax H2GO, arrived saturday. Cheers matt


----------



## petesimcock

Have you used it yet?


----------



## Drewie

mike41 said:


> G3 Claymitt from Halfords,and some Berry scented screewash.
> Muc-off Ubershine £1.99 from Screwfix,would've got more but they only had 1 in stock.
> 99p attachment for my Karcher Wet & Dry Vac arrived today from the Bay of E
> Popped into Wilkos and grabbed a new pump sprayer and hose spray gun.
> Last of the big spenders today :thumb:
> 
> Mike


What's the screen wash like? Does it dry and leave marks?


----------



## mike41

Drewie said:


> What's the screen wash like? Does it dry and leave marks?


None that I've noticed,but I only started using it yesterday. I've got it diluted roughly to 25% with deionized water, so hopefully wont get marks?

Mike


----------



## mike41

Short1e said:


> It was on Detailing Deals UK on Facebook.
> 
> Try have some pretty good stuff on offer each day


First time I've heard of that page,cheers :thumb:

Mike


----------



## tightlines

do you have a link to the karcher attachment please


----------



## Cookies

Autosmart Autowash, AS Leather Balm, AS Leather conditioner and cleaner, AS 20:20, AS Smart Trim and some AS Cool air fresheners.

Can you tell I'm a fan of Autosmart?? lol.

Cooks

Edit, oh and a vikan upholstery brush.


----------



## Samba1360

The last Soft99 Authentic Premium Wax currently on E-bay, to join all the other wax's and polish's


----------



## mike41

Soft99 Fusso Light from the Bay of E

Mike


----------



## Leebo310

Short1e said:


> It was on Detailing Deals UK on Facebook.
> 
> They have some pretty good stuff on offer each day


Cheers mate, that's an awesome page that I'll definitely be keeping an eye on in future!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

petesim**** said:


> Have you used it yet?


No, not yet mate


----------



## Puntoboy

A little GTechniq order I placed last week just arrived.

2x C1
2x EXO
1x C5
1x G1/G2
1x G6

Ready for my Mrs new car and my Jag now.


----------



## camerashy

Werkstat kit
303 Aerospace
Megs Tyre Indurance Gel
Tyre Sponge
AB Mr Green Soft MF cloths


----------



## steve from wath

reflectology goodies,been using these a while all,very very good,not shown though is R1ne and r6



2 new waffles and foam cheers Tim



Maxolen range,used the foam before ,very good smells lush,thanks for the pad 
say hello to Pat,and thanking you Stuart


----------



## Spoony

You've been busy Steve. Looks a good haul. 

Let us know how you get on with Maxolen polishes. PM1 and 3 are my personal favourites. 4 is the sealant and 5 the quick detailer. 

2 is an additional step if heavier cutting was required during stage 1. 

The pads are also quite nice.


----------



## BRUNBERG

steve from wath said:


> reflectology goodies,been using these a while all,very very good,not shown though is R1ne and r6
> 
> 
> 
> 2 new waffles and foam cheers Tim
> 
> 
> 
> Maxolen range,used the foam before ,very good smells lush,thanks for the pad
> say hello to Pat,and thanking you Stuart


Steve, I'm jealous of your location, I'm waiting on Russ to hook me up


----------



## zero hero

Technically yesterday, though I bought:

Valet Pro - Citrus Pre Wash
Valet Pro - Bilberry Wheel Cleaner (5 Litre)
FinishKare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant
Meguiars High Gloss Tyre gel
Eurow - Shag Pile Double Density Towels
Foam Wax Applicator
Meguiars High Gloss Tyre gel
Trim & Tyre Dressing Applicator
Vikan Short Wheel Face Brush
EZ Detail Brush: Foam Finger - Wax Applicators Pkg/2
Valet Pro - Inch Round Wheel Brush
20 Microfibre towels (assorted colours)
Autosmart Tardis
3 Squirty bottles
Werkstatt Acrylic Kit
Iron X
DR Leather - Leather Wipes

Need to buy autosol polish, and some APC from the supermarket.

I think I'm missing something else somewhere, but that was it. Took me ages to think what to buy, then try and get the best prices with delivery times. No doubt people have other recommendations but it's worth giving it a whirl.


----------



## WhosWally

Auto Finesse Oblitarate
Auto Finesse Iron Out
Auto Finesse Dressle
Britemax Vantage Sample 
Couple of Cali Scents Air Fresheners
Chemical Resistant spray heads 
Dr Leather wipes


----------



## B1ue52

zero hero said:


> Technically yesterday, though I bought:
> 
> Valet Pro - Citrus Pre Wash
> Valet Pro - Bilberry Wheel Cleaner (5 Litre)
> FinishKare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant
> Meguiars High Gloss Tyre gel
> Eurow - Shag Pile Double Density Towels
> Foam Wax Applicator
> Meguiars High Gloss Tyre gel
> Trim & Tyre Dressing Applicator
> Vikan Short Wheel Face Brush
> EZ Detail Brush: Foam Finger - Wax Applicators Pkg/2
> Valet Pro - Inch Round Wheel Brush
> 20 Microfibre towels (assorted colours)
> Autosmart Tardis
> 3 Squirty bottles
> Werkstatt Acrylic Kit
> Iron X
> DR Leather - Leather Wipes
> 
> Need to buy autosol polish, and some APC from the supermarket.
> 
> I think I'm missing something else somewhere, but that was it. Took me ages to think what to buy, then try and get the best prices with delivery times. No doubt people have other recommendations but it's worth giving it a whirl.


No need to buy an APC from the supermarket when you've for VP Citrus Pre Wash... its a great APC :thumb:


----------



## DNZ 21

Took advantage of the 3 for 2 offer on Auto Finesse from CYC. Also jumped on the Sonax BSD bandwagon and got some to try


----------



## Short1e

Dressle Pro - 5 Litre
Gloss - 250ml	
Satin 500ml	
Hide conditioner 250ml


----------



## hoodedreeper

Also took advantage of the 3 for 2 on CYC and bought

Auto Finesse Revive
Auto Finesse Citrus Power
Auto Finesse Total Interior Cleaner

Also bought 2x Wheel Woolies (thought I'd treat the girlfriend haha)


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Popped into The Range today and picked these two up. Total price, £2.99.


----------



## Drewie

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr
Scholl S3
Scholl softouch wool pad
Meg's 105
Lake country pads 2x cyan, 1x tangerine
Wolf's Chemicals white satin
Polished bliss buffing towels
3m tape


----------



## dillinja999




----------



## 123HJMS

Drewie said:


> Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr
> Scholl S3
> Scholl softouch wool pad
> Meg's 105
> Lake country pads 2x cyan, 1x tangerine
> Wolf's Chemicals white satin
> Polished bliss buffing towels
> 3m tape


White satin is my favourite shampoo ... really nice to use :thumbup:


----------



## forge197

Big Detail planned for when I have a few days off in March so some stock bits

Chemical Guys - Blacklight
Chemical Guys - Microfibre WASH+
Auto Finesse - Iron Out Contaminate Remover
Auto Finesse - Oblitarate
Dodo Juice Orange Plush Drying Towel
Auto Finesse - Revive Trim Dressing


----------



## Drewie

123HJMS said:


> White satin is my favourite shampoo ... really nice to use :thumbup:


It's up there! Love it.


----------



## scoTTV6

recived these angelwax products today 









nick.


----------



## whiteclio59

scoTTV6 said:


> recived these angelwax products today
> 
> View attachment 35730
> 
> 
> nick.


Fast foam is great,you using it wax safe ? It will strip wax if u put too much in the lance.


----------



## scoTTV6

whiteclio59 said:


> Fast foam is great,you using it wax safe ? It will strip wax if u put too much in the lance.


it states on the bottle 9:1 i presume that is safe not to remove the wax
nick.


----------



## chrisc

THANKS TO STEVE FOR THE LINK BARGAIN AT JUST UNDER 15 QUID


----------



## Kimo

chrisc said:


> THANKS TO STEVE FOR THE LINK BARGAIN AT JUST UNDER 15 QUID


They look nice and thick yellow ones

Where from


----------



## whiteclio59

scoTTV6 said:


> it states on the bottle 9:1 i presume that is safe not to remove the wax
> nick.


I no before i brought it all people i asked a few said it wasnt a few said it was :/


----------



## ian68

chemical guys v7 hybrid high gloss / sealant & a couple of auto finesse wax applicators


----------



## V3nom

Kimo73 said:


> They look nice and thick yellow ones
> 
> Where from


PM mate


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

V3nom said:


> PM mate


Fill me in aswell !  the white pads good quality?


----------



## Elliot_C

whiteroc_170 said:


> fill me in aswell !  the white pads good quality?


+1 :d


----------



## sistersvisions




----------



## danwel

Snap^^^^^^^^


----------



## V3nom

danwel said:


> Snap^^^^^^^^


Was that for me or did you buy Miura? lol


----------



## TheGruffalo1

I've PM'd you, they look good. :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath

chrisc said:


> THANKS TO STEVE FOR THE LINK BARGAIN AT JUST UNDER 15 QUID


a pleasure matey,good arnt they


----------



## danwel

V3nom said:


> Was that for me or did you buy Miura? lol


MIURA mate:thumb:


----------



## knightstemplar

steve from wath said:


> a pleasure matey,good arnt they


They are just what I'm after, can you PM me where they are from please Steve:thumb:


----------



## Leebo310

Can't wait to try this stuff out!


----------



## Brocky36

steve from wath said:


> a pleasure matey,good arnt they


I'd like a PM, please! :thumb:


----------



## BRUNBERG

Steve, share the love mate lol


----------



## Johnny_B

Leebo310 said:


> Can't wait to try this stuff out!


im dieng to try some of this on a DA as it has no cut


----------



## ColinEhm1

also just ordered the 50ml sample of it, plus just bought a new car tonight so get to try it out on that 


sistersvisions said:


>


----------



## V3nom

ColinEhm1 said:


> also just ordered the 50ml sample of it, plus just bought a new car tonight so get to try it out on that


What car you go for mate?


----------



## ColinEhm1

2.0 cdti sri nav 160bhp insignia in metallic dark grey mate


V3nom said:


> What car you go for mate?


----------



## V3nom

ColinEhm1 said:


> 2.0 cdti sri nav 160bhp insignia in metallic dark grey mate


Very nice! My dad used to have an Insignia...lovely big cars :thumb:


----------



## ColinEhm1

always loved them mate, they are prob the one of the nicest biggest cars out there, first choice was white and second choice was the grey but trying to get the sat nav, Bluetooth and parking sensors on the white model is rare they all seem to be basic at at stupid price cause of its colour but the grey has everything I want so should be collecting tomorrow at 7 , according to them you choose a song from there play list, your car will be sitting there with a big cover out it, you hit a big red button, the music starts playing and you pull the cover off and get a picture next to the car which them gets emailed to you, .... I just hope no one else is about haha


V3nom said:


> Very nice! My dad used to have an Insignia...lovely big cars :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

ColinEhm1 said:


> always loved them mate, they are prob the one of the nicest biggest cars out there, first choice was white and second choice was the grey but trying to get the sat nav, Bluetooth and parking sensors on the white model is rare they all seem to be basic at at stupid price cause of its colour but the grey has everything I want so should be collecting tomorrow at 7 , according to them you choose a song from there play list, your car will be sitting there with a big cover out it, you hit a big red button, the music starts playing and you pull the cover off and get a picture next to the car which them gets emailed to you, .... I just hope no one else is about haha


As long as it's not
"Insignias got everything, shampoo to shower gel,
Deodorant and aftershave, the one all over smell"
(Old TV ad in the 80's)


----------



## Leebo310

ColinEhm1 said:


> 2.0 cdti sri nav 160bhp insignia in metallic dark grey mate


My dad has exactly the same car in exactly the same spec in exactly the same colour.
Sounds pretty similar to yours to be honest  
Seriously, it's a good car mate. Goes pretty well for it's size too!


----------



## Flakey

I ordered some Carpro Spotless (their new water spot remover). Very excited to try it.


----------



## sistersvisions

Got some of this to try out..Screen wash with rain repellent.


----------



## Naddy37

Nomad Pressure Washer & extension hose.


----------



## MEH4N

Just ordered a dooka wash pad and wheel mitt


----------



## suspal

MEH4N said:


> Just ordered a dooka wash pad and wheel mitt


You'll love them, Rav just take care of them and they'll see you right :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

neilos said:


> Nomad Pressure Washer & extension hose.


Look forward to hearing how you get on with it. Still using my Cotech one from Clas Olhson and it's a lifesaver when I don't have access to a pressure washer or strong hose feed.


----------



## s29nta

these just landed:thumb:


----------



## TheGruffalo1

neilos said:


> Nomad Pressure Washer & extension hose.


Please write a small review for us, I'm interested to see how good/bad they are?


----------



## Naddy37

chrisgreen said:


> Look forward to hearing how you get on with it. Still using my Cotech one from Clas Olhson and it's a lifesaver when I don't have access to a pressure washer or strong hose feed.





TheGruffalo1 said:


> Please write a small review for us, I'm interested to see how good/bad they are?


Battery is on charge at the moment. Hopefully, all being well, I'll get a chance to use it over the weekend.

Gruff, there is a mini review already on DW somewhere.... I brought an extension hose with it, not sure if this'll affect pressure or not etc.

I'll post up my findings once I find out...


----------



## MEH4N

suspal said:


> You'll love them, Rav just take care of them and they'll see you right :thumb:


Thanks Suspal. Heard so many good things about them. Spoke to Rob and Dave for a bit of aftercare advice. Wait till summer and them bad boys will be out everyday :lol:


----------



## B1ue52

ADS Clay Cloth ordered Thursday, arrived today... thanks Matt

Got these last week but looking forward to trying the Wolfs Chemicals new polish samples this weekend.


----------



## HITCH2310

These arrived today.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Got some cheap china clay cloth. will test and see how efrective it is :thumb:


----------



## noshadow

A few things I've acquired over the last day or two


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Chemical Guys Hex-logic Pads (yellow, green & blue), IPA and a gallon pump dispenser :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley

No pics, and not strictly today, but got a US gallon of ONR.

CYC had run out though so they sent me 4 32oz bottles instead, totally badass! :thumb:


----------



## dooka

MEH4N said:


> Thanks Suspal. Heard so many good things about them. Spoke to Rob and Dave for a bit of aftercare advice. Wait till summer and them bad boys will be out everyday :lol:


Who is Dave ..


----------



## Greg0986

HITCH2310 said:


> These arrived today.


Where did you get the bottles from mate?


----------



## Rabidracoon28




----------



## suspal

Rabidracoon28 said:


>


been to Costco's.and how much was that spray head :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N

dooka said:


> Who is Dave ..


888 Dave on here i think. Dave at ideal in other words :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

suspal said:


> been to Costco's.and how much was that spray head :thumb:


Of course pal. Sprayhead(s) were £9.99 ex vat so £12 in total


----------



## chrisgreen

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Of course pal. Sprayhead(s) were £9.99 ex vat so £12 in total


Excellent - going to nip to Costco on Monday lunchtime, see if I can get a set too.

I bought a couple of the really nice heavy duty trigger spray guns in Wilko this past weekend for £1.25 each, these ones:
http://www.wilko.com/hose-pipes-spr...pattern-tealgrey/invt/0310600?VBMST=Spray gun

However, those US fire hose-style ones look great in the various US detailing videos I've seen, and I've wanted one for ages.


----------



## HITCH2310

Greg0986 said:


> Where did you get the bottles from mate?


Got them off eBay here's the ones I got http://bit.ly/1fv6Ohx


----------



## Goodylax

BMD Miura and Taurus samples


----------



## gaz_vxr

BMD Miura arrived today.


----------



## camerashy

Goodylax said:


> BMD Miura and Taurus samples


Can't see Taurus on their website where did you buy the sample from please


----------



## dailly92

this little lot arrived over the wekend


----------



## Short1e

Some more Dooka wash pads
Envy Snow Foam
Car Pro Boa
Dooka Purples


----------



## chrisgreen

Popped to Costco at lunchtime, bought the hose attachment set that Rabidracoon28 got at the weekend.

Very happy bunny


----------



## chrisgreen

Forgot to mention, bought this £12 baby 10m hose set for the boot of the car at the weekend (posted about it in the equipment section, forgot to mention it here):


IMG_0226 by Chris Green, on Flickr


IMG_0225 by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## steve from wath

camerashy said:


> Can't see Taurus on their website where did you buy the sample from please


ive used mine today will post pics up later


----------



## scratcher

I went back to Meguiar's this weekend 

Wash & Wax Anywhere - I really want to try it
NXT 2.0 - I love it and felt like I needed more :lol:
And a couple of their blank mixing bottles.


----------



## Goodylax

camerashy said:


> Can't see Taurus on their website where did you buy the sample from please


If you shoot Steve, the owner of BMD a PM he may have some left, but the official launch is next week :thumb:


----------



## Jochen

Dodo Juice - Born Slippy Concentrate 500ml
Bilt Hamber - Auto Foam
Dodo Supernatural Medium Detailing Clay
Menzerna Super Finish (PO 106 FA)
SONAX Xtreme Glass clear NanoPro
SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT
And some tape and some Meg's #2000, #2500 and #3000 sanding paper

These products don't cost that much on their own but it sure adds up :lol:
Last order placed at CYC was Apr 08 2012 :doublesho


----------



## chrisgreen

scratcher said:


> I went back to Meguiar's this weekend
> 
> Wash & Wax Anywhere - I really want to try it
> NXT 2.0 - I love it and felt like I needed more :lol:
> And a couple of their blank mixing bottles.


I still believe Meg's make some great products. I still use only Meg's product for my paint correction by hand and DA (SwirlX, ScratchX, Ultimate Compound).

Until recently I was still using Meg's Ultimate Wash & Wax - it's a great product and always get excellent results. Switched to AS Duet purely on cost grounds - it is almost as good and a fraction of the price.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Decided to give some Auto Finesse products a try....


----------



## TheGruffalo1

chrisgreen said:


> Forgot to mention, bought this baby 10m hose set for the boot of the car at the weekend (posted about it in the equipment section, forgot to mention it here):
> 
> 
> IMG_0226 by Chris Green, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0225 by Chris Green, on Flickr


£28, seems high. I know it doesn't take up much space but still..


----------



## mike41

TheGruffalo1 said:


> £28, seems high. I know it doesn't take up much space but still..


I think thats the price for the hozelok one,op is just comparing the size 

Mike


----------



## chrisgreen

mike41 said:


> I think thats the price for the hozelok one,op is just comparing the size
> 
> Mike


Correct on both points - was trying to give an idea of size & scale against the £28 hose. the Wilko mini hose (with fittings and spray gun) is £12.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

chrisgreen said:


> Correct on both points - was trying to give an idea of size & scale against the £28 hose. the Wilko mini hose (with fittings and spray gun) is £12.





mike41 said:


> I think thats the price for the hozelok one,op is just comparing the size
> 
> Mike




£12 seems suitable, silly me.


----------



## Johnsy

chrisgreen said:


> Correct on both points - was trying to give an idea of size & scale against the £28 hose. the Wilko mini hose (with fittings and spray gun) is £12.


Exactly the same as the green verve ones I bought from B&Q £9.99 each

Bought a G3 clay mitt, also just put a deposit down on snow foam lance and dodo juice polisher ( from a forum user) collect at the weekend:buffer:

Been slowly buying things, also picked up two 30l plasters buckets from wickes at £5 odd each


----------



## Gadgetguy

Should be receiving some Blackfire Midnight Sun today along with another bottle of Aerospace 303 as nearly finished my old bottle.


----------



## Leebo310

Can't wait to try these out!


----------



## dailly92

this site is so dangerous, saw I4 detailings offer of gyeon and thought why not

just ordered

Bathe
prep
wet coat
can coat
cure

as well as some AF goodies

Citrus Power
Oblitarate
Satin

and some plush microfibres


----------



## Goodylax

Leebo310 said:


> Can't wait to try these out!


You will like the snow foam :thumb:
(And everything else )


----------



## Mk3Brick

Bit the bullet and purchased a farecla clay mitt so we'll see how that goes at the weekend.


----------



## Short1e

This lot arrived today from Hubi Kote & i4Detailing





And then my delivery from Dooka


----------



## efib

I wish that delivery was mine :argie: you are gonna love the dooka pads!
Please tell me what do you think of hubiwash when you use it..What's its scent?


----------



## Short1e

efib said:


> I wish that delivery was mine :argie: you are gonna love the dooka pads!
> Please tell me what do you think of hubiwash when you use it..What's its scent?


Dooka pads are all I use, great things they are!!

Hubiwash smells of Cola - It was in a Waxybox last year, and in the Christmas box it was Green


----------



## efib

Short1e said:


> Dooka pads are all I use, great things they are!!
> 
> Hubiwash smells of Cola - It was in a Waxybox last year, and in the Christmas box it was Green


Ok I'm sold, I love that scent! I'm going to order it 
Enjoy!:detailer:


----------



## Drewie

efib said:


> Ok I'm sold, I love that scent! I'm going to order it
> Enjoy!:detailer:


Its a really nice shampoo as well, it's lovely to use.

Mine turned up today too 

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## efib

I placed an order


----------



## Chris_911

Blackfire All Metal Sealant.
Scholl Concepts S40 Polish.
Autosol Anodised Aluminium Polish.


----------



## bidderman1969

AF Citrus Power and AF Tough Coat Sealant by taking advantage of Extreme Gleam's AF sale


----------



## SunnyBoi

A ton of towels, LC HT Pads and wool mitt, Ceriglass for today


----------



## efib




----------



## chrisgreen

Delivery this morning:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## dillinja999

my glare polish arrived about a hour ago and ordered valetpro citrus prewash, born to be mild and gyeon can coat last night


----------



## chrisgreen

Picked up this little pressure washer in Tesco. Still have my trusty Nilfisk, this is to keep at the girlfriend's flat where storage space is very limited.


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## MEH4N

chrisgreen said:


> Delivery this morning:
> 
> 
> Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Cola shampoo looks interesting. Does it smell like good old cola bottles chris? Let me know how the white mf applicators are as i need to get some soon.


----------



## V3nom

MEH4N said:


> Cola shampoo looks interesting. Does it smell like good old cola bottles chris? Let me know how the white mf applicators are as i need to get some soon.


The white MF applicators are excellent! As are the yellow foam ones, nice n thick :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS

V3nom said:


> The white MF applicators are excellent! As are the yellow foam ones, nice n thick :thumb:


Could you PM me the ebay seller's name please V3nom :thumb:


----------



## Chris_911

123HJMS said:


> Could you PM me the ebay seller's name please V3nom :thumb:


Would you mind sending it to me as well please?

Thanks!


----------



## bradleymarky

1L of wolfs white satin shampoo to try although i`m not impressed with the lid....
5L of G101
X2 spot pads


----------



## V3nom

123HJMS said:


> Could you PM me the ebay seller's name please V3nom :thumb:





Chris_911 said:


> Would you mind sending it to me as well please?
> 
> Thanks!


Done! :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

MEH4N said:


> Cola shampoo looks interesting. Does it smell like good old cola bottles chris? Let me know how the white mf applicators are as i need to get some soon.


It does indeed smell of cola bottles. Looking forward to trying it out tomorrow morning. Need to give the car some TLC before the DMC meet on Sunday.

Will also try out the applicators tomorrow as well. While I have not used them in anger yet, I am seriously impressed with the quality of both the MF and the foam pads.


----------



## asspur96

*new PW and Sprayer*



Just recieved on courier today. All wheels off tommorow prior to refurb as suns out :lol:


----------



## 123HJMS

asspur96 said:


> Just recieved on courier today. All wheels off tommorow prior to refurb as suns out :lol:


I ahve the exact pressure washer and pump sprayer! ... enjoy :thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

chrisgreen said:


> Will also try out the applicators tomorrow as well. While I have not used them in anger yet, I am seriously impressed with the quality of both the MF and the foam pads.


Whee is you buy box full of pads from mate? I could do with getting a box full like that!


----------



## saul

123HJMS said:


> Could you PM me the ebay seller's name please V3nom :thumb:


+1^ for me too.

Thanks


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

123HJMS said:


> Could you PM me the ebay seller's name please V3nom :thumb:


And me, please 

(I should've read a bit more before my last post)

Update: scrap that^^^ I just got your pm as I posted the comment!


----------



## s29nta

this lot just arrived:thumb::thumb:


----------



## suspal

Waxybox


----------



## Johnsy

Iv ordered waxybox #16 too

Also just Picked an Autobrite HD snow foam lance and dodo juice rotary polisher,


----------



## ChrisWatt

My first ever foam lance arrived this morning, plus a DJ fantastic fur micro buffing cloth...plus I have spent around £200 in the past few days buying stuff from eBay and Amazon and the orange car shop in town. It should all arrive in the next few days which means my smax will be getting its first detail since buying it (two weeks ago). I'm new to this and super excited.


----------



## dabhand

Collected this earlier today


----------



## Jim_964

Took advantage of the 3 for 2 offer on Auto Finesse stuff and went over to CYC on Friday afternoon to pick up a 5L Lather, 5L Avanlanche, and a Revitalise kit


----------



## JMorty

Bought these at our detailing meet today. Thanks to Nick and his lovely wife!


----------



## chrisgreen

From today's Detail My Ride meet:

5l AutoSmart Highstyle
Berry Blast air freshener
Upholstery brush
Interior vent brush
DMC shampoo sample


----------



## Dazzel81

Wheel Woolies 3-Piece Wheel Brush Set
Wheel Woolies Caliper & Spoke Large 

only £45.85 from ultimate finish :thumb:


----------



## Doc943

IPA and a spray bottle


----------



## Eliasasas

Any thoughts on the products? I was gonna order an all purpose cleaner and maybe something else. Ended up ordering a little more than I had planned. 

1 x	Valet Pro Bilberry Safe Wheel Cleaner - 5 litre
Options	£20.83	£24.99
1 x	Dodo Juice Basics of Bling Detail Spray Concentrate 1 Litre
Options	£22.46	£26.95
1 x	Gtechniq W2 Universal Cleaner Concentrate - 500ml
Options	£7.08	£8.49
2 x	Gtechniq Tri Foam Hand Polishing Pad
Options	£2.91	£6.98
1 x	Gtechniq P1 Nanocomposite Polish - 100ml
Options	£6.66	£7.99
1 x	303 Aerospace Protectant 32oz
Options	£19.96	£23.95
1 x	Green Microfibre Cloths - Multi Purpose - Pack of 10
Options	£8.33	£9.99
2 x	Sonus SFX Ultra Fine Detailing Clay 100g
Options	£7.49	£17.98
1 x	100ml Storage Bottles - Pack of 5
Options	£3.33	£3.99
2 x	Autoglym 500ml Bottle & Spray Head - Pack of three
Options	£6.63	£15.90
1 x	Set of four plastic funnels
Options	£3.33	£3.99
1 x	Meguiar's Tyre Dressing Applicator Pad
Options	£4.58	£5.49

Ordered from elitecarcare.


----------



## asspur96

123HJMS said:


> I ahve the exact pressure washer and pump sprayer! ... enjoy :thumb:


Did yesterday all wheels off and arches cleaned 5 hours later feeling it today though
:lol:


----------



## chrisgreen

Just had a dozen of these metal 500ml spray bottles delivered (£30 for 12 inc postage). The screw top is the same size and thread as the larger plastic bottles we all use, so where necessary I can replace the spray heads with decent chem resistant ones:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## harmonic

My first polishing machine - Flex 3401


----------



## camerashy

Daytona wheel brush
Auto Ultra 150 Leather Kit
Werkstat Satin Prot internal finisher


----------



## Scottland

Just had these dropped off by the postie:


----------



## nichol4s

harmonic said:


> My first polishing machine - Flex 3401


and a good one :thumb:


----------



## mike41

These 3 little beauties came today. :thumb:


Mike


----------



## chrisgreen

Picked up a pack of these hog hair brushes off eBay after I saw them mentioned on the forum here:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## V3nom

Some lovely MFs...


----------



## HITCH2310

Got this yesterday:


These today:


----------



## Flakey




----------



## Jonnybbad

V3nom said:


> Some lovely MFs...


Where did you get these and how much were they


----------



## V3nom

Jonnybbad said:


> Where did you get these and how much were they


PM mate :thumb:


----------



## wezra

V3nom said:


> PM mate :thumb:


I'd be curious to know also, look top notch!


----------



## Alzay

G3 clay mitt, 5 litres of APC and three bottles of Wonder wheels cleaner. I only went of for a prescription.


----------



## matt.allen123

wezra said:


> I'd be curious to know also, look top notch!


I also wanna know!


----------



## chrisc

Pm me please:thumb:


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Is he allowed just to post it in here?


----------



## Nick's CTR

Soft99 Fusso - Looking forward to trying this after all the positive feedback on the main thread.

Halfords 3 for 2: 3 x G3 Clay Mitts - Should keep me going, but too cheap not to try them. Plus they had Turtle Wax Ice Shampoo reduced to £1 so bought the last 3 and they went through on the offer too. Result :thumb:


----------



## isctony

If you're going to post a picture and someone asks where they are from, just reply in the forum. We are all here for the same reason and I'm sure most people would like to know the answer as well! If it's a secret, don't bother posting a picture...


----------



## Elliot_C

Short1e said:


> This lot arrived today from Hubi Kote & i4Detailing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then my delivery from Dooka


Whats the new gyeon products like shortie. Hubi products look good,?


----------



## steve from wath

the cloths 

i also have some

liquid elements

snow foam blizzard is also very good

the white large xxxl drying towels are super soft

ill be using some "polish" tomorrow


----------



## camerashy

AB Merino wool wash mitt and wheel brush....having AB only half an hour away from me is too great a temptation.


----------



## chrisgreen

isctony said:


> If you're going to post a picture and someone asks where they are from, just reply in the forum. We are all here for the same reason and I'm sure most people would like to know the answer as well! If it's a secret, don't bother posting a picture...


It is customary not to post links in open forums to non-DW traders for items that can be bought from the traders that help fund the running costs of this forum.


----------



## V3nom

isctony said:


> If you're going to post a picture and someone asks where they are from, just reply in the forum. We are all here for the same reason and I'm sure most people would like to know the answer as well! If it's a secret, don't bother posting a picture...


There's a valid reason sunshine



chrisgreen said:


> It is customary not to post links in open forums to non-DW traders for items that can be bought from the traders that help fund the running costs of this forum.


And this is it :thumb:


----------



## Juancho

I just ordered,
Perl, of Carpro
Red One, of Sislim
PneuClean of Sislim
that comes summer .... lol
I'll upload photos
purchased from http://rtdetail.es/


----------



## TheGruffalo1

chrisgreen said:


> It is customary not to post links in open forums to non-DW traders for items that can be bought from the traders that help fund the running costs of this forum.


That's fair enough then. :thumb:

PM me please.


----------



## V3nom

TheGruffalo1 said:


> That's fair enough then. :thumb:
> 
> PM me please.


What are you wanting a PM on? The MF towels?


----------



## TheGruffalo1

V3nom said:


> What are you wanting a PM on? The MF towels?


Yeah. Sorry for the confusion. :thumb:


----------



## CodHead

36 pack MF towels and Artdeshine Artdeaaron 9H crystal coating.


----------



## Maniac

GYEON WetCoat to help longevity of my sealant and GYEON Prep (ready for a nice machine polish in spring) from i4D.


----------



## V3nom

A lovely Sun Gun...


----------



## mike41

Took advantage of the free delivery and ordered a litre of Cotton Candy snowfoam and some tyre dressing(forgot what it's called) from Orchard Auto Care.:thumb:
Mike


----------



## danwel

mike41 said:


> Took advantage of the free delivery and ordered a litre of Cotton Candy snowfoam and some tyre dressing(forgot what it's called) from Orchard Auto Care.:thumb:
> Mike


Was a bit underwhelmed with the cotton candy to be honest


----------



## mike41

danwel said:


> Was a bit underwhelmed with the cotton candy to be honest


In what way? I'll give it a blast and see how it goes :thumb:
Mike


----------



## V3nom

Cotton candy is one of the best snow foams I've used. Up there with R-1NE


----------



## mike41

Grabbed one of these just now when I went for petrol. :thumb:

Mike


----------



## danwel

mike41 said:


> In what way? I'll give it a blast and see how it goes :thumb:
> Mike


Every one is different and you may love it. It cleans well but IMO didn't dwell long enough for my liking. Possibly a personal thing as I like one that's thick and dwells for a good time whilst I fanny around


----------



## jon-sri

A/S wax detail spray and A/S clay towel.


----------



## mike41

danwel said:


> Was a bit underwhelmed with the cotton candy to be honest


I've been underwhelmed by more than a few foams since gettin a white car tbh



danwel said:


> Every one is different and you may love it. It cleans well but IMO didn't dwell long enough for my liking. Possibly a personal thing as I like one that's thick and dwells for a good time whilst I fanny around


I don't mind if it doesn't cling for ages as long as it cleans,got fed up with magifoam as it hung around for too long,and was a pain to rinse out panel gaps,under the tailgate etc
Mike


----------



## danwel

mike41 said:


> I've been underwhelmed by more than a few foams since gettin a white car tbh
> 
> I don't mind if it doesn't cling for ages as long as it cleans,got fed up with magifoam as it hung around for too long,and was a pain to rinse out panel gaps,under the tailgate etc
> Mike


Ah, see I like magifoam and CG No a Touch but my new fave is obsession snow foam


----------



## chrisgreen

Been buying a few bits of new, compact equipment to keep at my girlfriend's flat (where storage space is at a premium) in preparation for another summer of detailing. Today I picked up three new buckets from B&Q (12 litre orange ones). Stickers came from an eBay seller:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Gadgetguy

Werkstat Prime Strong and Jett arrived today to add to the collection :thumb:


----------



## bear100

Gtechniq p1, application pads, wheel armour, panel wipe, autoglym HD wax, microfiber towels, Meg's gold class shampoo


----------



## Ns1980

All these arrived today -


----------



## MEH4N

Picked up some dodo bits, more wheel woolies and a sample of car pro ironx soap.


----------



## chrisgreen

Ns1980 said:


> All these arrived today -


Do please post more more in-depth pics of the bag please, we would love to see some more of what it looks like with real-world stuff in it.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Got these yesterday off a member on here, looking forward to using them! :thumb:


----------



## suspal

You'll enjoy using the dooka wash mitts once you've used then a couple of time,good buy.


----------



## Ross

Two cans of this interested to see if it works.


----------



## chrisgreen

Ross said:


> Two cans of this interested to see if it works.


I use it - it is brilliant.

The trick is to give it a good 24 hours to dry before using the car or (if you have them off the car) refitting the rims to the car.


----------



## Ross

Cool going to try it this weekend if I get a chance.


----------



## Benmc

chrisgreen said:


> I use it - it is brilliant.
> 
> The trick is to give it a good 24 hours to dry before using the car or (if you have them off the car) refitting the rims to the car.


im with you on that i used to use it (and i will again im getting back into it) it was a real good product but use your tyre shine first 

also i bought yesterday the 1.5L pumped snow foamer and the PB drying towel from PB


----------



## Short1e

Bought these lot from i4Detailing

Rupes Bigfoot Mini Deluxe Kit
Rupes Bigfoot 100mm Green Medium Foam Pad
Rupes Bigfoot 100mm White Ultra Fine Foam Pad
Rupes Quarz Gloss 250ml
Rupes Diamond Gloss 250ml
Lake Country Mfg Tyre Applicator Pads
Gyeon Q2 AntiFog 100ml


----------



## DimSum

From Clean Your Car

3for2

Autofinesse detailing brush
Autofinesse detailing bag
Autofinesse temptation wax

But this is last week


----------



## Short1e

DimSum said:


> From Clean Your Car
> 
> 3for2
> 
> Autofinesse detailing brush
> Autofinesse detailing bag
> Autofinesse temptation wax
> 
> But this is last week


Nice haul


----------



## Rascal_69

Short1e said:


> Bought these lot from i4Detailing
> 
> Rupes Bigfoot Mini Deluxe Kit
> Rupes Bigfoot 100mm Green Medium Foam Pad
> Rupes Bigfoot 100mm White Ultra Fine Foam Pad
> Rupes Quarz Gloss 250ml
> Rupes Diamond Gloss 250ml
> Lake Country Mfg Tyre Applicator Pads
> Gyeon Q2 AntiFog 100ml


Laura your such a big spender. 
enough kit to supply the whole of detailing world forum :lol:

Nice buy

Seems a lot are now joining the dark side of rupes :doublesho


----------



## svended

Gyeon Wetcoat x2
BH Korrosol 
BH Autowheels 
303 Aerospace 
AF Oblitarate 
VP Enzyme Odour Eater 
Heavy Duty Upholstery Brush


----------



## V3nom

Rascal_69 said:


> Laura your such a big spender.
> enough kit to supply the whole of detailing world forum :lol:
> 
> Nice buy
> 
> Seems a lot are now joining the dark side of rupes :doublesho


Me thinks she's a secret millionaire! :buffer:


----------



## Short1e

Rascal_69 said:


> Laura your such a big spender.
> enough kit to supply the whole of detailing world forum :lol:
> 
> Nice buy
> 
> Seems a lot are now joining the dark side of rupes :doublesho


Says you!!! Hahaha

I see you buying new stuff all the time - I think we should set up a shop together :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

V3nom said:


> Me thinks she's a secret millionaire! :buffer:


Oh I wish


----------



## Rascal_69

Short1e said:


> Says you!!! Hahaha
> 
> I see you buying new stuff all the time - I think we should set up a shop together :thumb:


I have cut back. Your still buying at the pallet loads :lol:


----------



## 66Cobra

1 x Autosmart Tardis - Tar & Glue Remover - 5 litres
2 x CarPro IronX LS (Lemon Scent) Fallout Remover - 500ml
1 x Dodo Juice - "Born Slippy" Refill Concentrate - 250ml
1 x Bilt Hamber Autoclay Medium (NEW) (200g)
1 x CarPro BOA Soft Plush Edgeless Microfibre Towel 16x24
1 x CarPro Cquartz Foam Block Applicator
1 x CarPro Suede Microfibre Cloth 10x10cm - Pack of 10
1 x Gtechniq Tri Foam Hand Polishing Pad
1 x Valet Pro Exterior & Interior Detail Brushes ( Pack of two )
3 x Elite Handi Dilute Bottle & Spray Head *Spray Head : Chemical Resistant
1 x Bilt Hamber Autoclay (200g)
1 x Collinite Marque D'Elegance #915
1 x Valet Pro Bilberry Safe Wheel Cleaner - 5 litre

I think I'm getting the hang of this....??
But the wife doesn't


Elite Care Care..........:thumb:


----------



## Dino500

1x 2L bottle of demon snow foam

1x 1L bottle of demon machine citrus degreaser pre-wash

2x Large Demon Shine MF cloths 40x40cm

1x Refreshers Smelly Tree lol


----------



## Aldoo

G3 clay mitt and detailer 
and armor all shield for wheels 

Thanks to the halfords 3 for 2 ..and yes, once again the staff had no idea what the G3 items were!! hahaa


----------



## Jordy Kuga

This arrived in the post today, the hubi Fresh smells amazing..


----------



## les s211

AF Avalanche
AF Lather 
Dooka wash pad and mitt
Aerospace 303
Polti Vaporetto steam cleaner
MF towels (loads)

Getting ready for a Spring Clean


----------



## Kimo

Got this the other day

Nothing massive but all my pads are dead and nearly out of the best polish ever

Oh and just a wax I've been wanting since I started


----------



## s_hosgood

AF Iron Out x 2
AF Tripple AIO 500ml
Gyeon Wet Coat
Gyeon Cure 400ml
Gyeon Prep (to replace part used on - it's a great product)


----------



## Titanium Htail

Zymol autowash £5 Halfords, excellent value and service thanks Matt.

John Tht.


----------



## Brooklands

Titanium Htail said:


> Zymol autowash £5 Halfords, excellent value and service thanks Matt.
> 
> John Tht.


Really £5? Used to be £6.99.....


----------



## Titanium Htail

Yes five whole punts, it was 6.99 have a go.

John Tht.


----------



## nichol4s

2 x Gyeon wetcoat
2 x Gyeon Bathe+
2 x rupes white pads
1 x rupes fine polish
1 x rupes lhr12e bigfoot duetto deluxe kit


----------



## mrbloke

Just bought some wetcoat as I am too lazy sometimes...


----------



## Rascal_69

nichol4s said:


> 2 x Gyeon wetcoat
> 2 x Gyeon Bathe+
> 2 x rupes white pads
> 1 x rupes fine polish
> 1 x rupes lhr12e bigfoot duetto deluxe kit


Hey money bags :lol:


----------



## Scrim-1-

1 x autofinesse glide
1 x zaino clay bar
1 x carpro iron x
1 x autofinesse aroma air freshner


----------



## Brooklands

Got a waffle drying towel from Wilkinson - £2 reduced from £4.50. Used it earlier, worked a treat!

As an aside all cleaning was half price!


----------



## stiffler69

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/427/DA-Power-System/ bought this, i quite like it too


----------



## Simz

Megs 105 and 205 from CYC Great service as usual


----------



## cooter k

Got these at half price from Mainz Car Care as they are not going to be stocking Autobrite products anymore.


----------



## asspur96

2 x kent Drying towels


----------



## 123HJMS

From the sales section on here


----------



## coach potato69

Received my first polishing machine today, a Silverline and also received 1lt of Bilberry wheel cleaner. Tomorrow I should be receiving a bottle of Auto Finesse Tripple and hope to use it Wednesday on the gf's faded red corsa. Not gonna use the machine until I've practiced under supervision as I've only ever used a rotary once.


----------



## Rascal_69

Polish angel cosmic 
Polish angel invincible primer
Polish angel escalate lotion 
Polish angel famous 
Polish angel fenix wax.


----------



## nichol4s

Rascal_69 said:


> Polish angel cosmic
> Polish angel invincible primer
> Polish angel escalate lotion
> Polish angel famous
> Polish angel fenix wax.


Flash Bastrad


----------



## V3nom

Rascal_69 said:


> Polish angel cosmic
> Polish angel invincible primer
> Polish angel escalate lotion
> Polish angel famous
> Polish angel fenix wax.


WANT :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving

Some Megs waterless wash with wax. and some Megs spray wax. Just were we live we cant get water to the car! Bummer....


----------



## Guru

Rascal_69 said:


> Polish angel cosmic
> Polish angel invincible primer
> Polish angel escalate lotion
> Polish angel famous
> Polish angel fenix wax.


And only a couple of days back he said that he has cut back. :lol:


----------



## Rascal_69

nichol4s said:


> Flash Bastrad


Only would cost you 800 ish for the same 

I only wanted the primer aswell :wall:


----------



## Rascal_69

Guru said:


> And only a couple of days back he said that he has cut back. :lol:


I am going to see a doctor :wall:

I can't help myself think it's getting out of hand


----------



## Warriors2013

Just received a delivery from CYC 

Lake Country - Hydrotech 5.5" Finishing Pad
Lake Country - Hydrotech 4" Finishing Pad
Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze
Lake Country - Hydrotech 5.5" Polishing Pad
Lake Country Hydrotech 4" Polishing Pad
Menzerna Power Finish PF2500 (PO203S)
Menzerna Super Finish (PO 106 FA)
Bilt Hamber - Auto Clay
Collinite 476S
Auto Finesse - Citrus Power
Sonus Glass & Chrome Polish

Excellent service as usual, hopefully the weather will hold out for the rest if the week.


----------



## Short1e

Rascal_69 said:


> Polish angel cosmic
> Polish angel invincible primer
> Polish angel escalate lotion
> Polish angel famous
> Polish angel fenix wax.


And you say I have a problem??? 

I think you are confusing me with yourself there lol :wave:


----------



## CodHead

Cree LED Lenser P7 & P3 gift set, £19 off a certain auction site.


----------



## suspal

Rascal_69 said:


> Polish angel cosmic
> Polish angel invincible primer
> Polish angel escalate lotion
> Polish angel famous
> Polish angel fenix wax.


SECRET MILLIONAIRE


----------



## CodHead

suspal said:


> SECRET MILLIONAIRE


Soon to be appearing in the sales section


----------



## Rascal_69

CodHead said:


> Soon to be appearing in the sales section


Won't be seeing any polish angel from me in sales section.

:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

Short1e said:


> And you say I have a problem???
> 
> I think you are confusing me with yourself there lol :wave:


You made me jealous of your recent orders.

:lol:


----------



## Short1e

Rascal_69 said:


> You made me jealous of your recent orders.
> 
> :lol:


LOL... So I better keep it to myself what other bits I've ordered over the weekend then?


----------



## Leebo310

Turned up today, can't wait to try them out!


----------



## nichol4s

Short1e said:


> LOL... So I better keep it to myself what other bits I've ordered over the weekend then?


No spill laura


----------



## nichol4s

Rascal_69 said:


> Only would cost me 800 ish if you want the same


Shall I just PM you my address:thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

Bought some Pyrex measuring beakers for diluting chemicals:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Short1e

It was like Christmas Morning for me today 

P.S its the work floor that is a little dirty


----------



## nichol4s

:doublesho that's why wetcoat has sold out


----------



## V3nom

Short1e said:


> It was like Christmas Morning for me today


You have a bloody Christmas morning every week! Leave some for the rest of us  lol

PS what date did you order the Japanese wax? I'm still waiting on mine


----------



## Short1e

nichol4s said:


> :doublesho that's why wetcoat has sold out


Hahaha.... First come, first served guys 


V3nom said:


> You have a bloody Christmas morning every week! Leave some for the rest of us  lol
> 
> PS what date did you order the Japanese wax? I'm still waiting on mine


This is my first delivery this week i'll have you know!!!

I ordered 26th Feb


----------



## Flakey

I got a chemical guys workhorse towel, Carpro Trix, chemical guys MF applicator and a wheel cleaning brush.


----------



## Method Man

500ml Wonder Wheels Paintwork Sealant for £6 delivered off the 'Bay :thumb:


----------



## V3nom

Short1e said:


> Hahaha.... First come, first served guys
> 
> This is my first delivery this week i'll have you know!!!
> 
> I ordered 26th Feb


hahaha that's what I was saying...one a week...lol

Bummer! Hope mines comes in the next couple of days then!


----------



## nichol4s

Short1e said:


> Hahaha.... First come, first served guys


luckily I had 2 wetcoat and 2 bathe+ delivered today aswell :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs

My bathe+ come today too


----------



## realist

AS clay cloth, shampoo concentrate, finish, wax scree wash, polishing pads, must resist the van:wall:


----------



## TheGruffalo1

This little baby came today!


----------



## KeithOPC

Knapsack 8 litre pressure sprayer
Shine mate ep801 rotary polisher
3'' Backing plate
3" meguiars microfibre cutting pads
Wolfs de ironiser
CG speed wipe (1 gallon)
Karcher 1020 steamer
Chemical resistant spray heads
Metro vac sidekick blaster
Foam Finger - Wax Applicators
Meguiars 32oz Glass Cleaner Bottle
Meguiars APC bottle
Chemical Guys - Fabric Clean
Meguiars Sanding Backing Pad


----------



## S22TUW

AS G101
AF Revive
Gyeon Tire
Applicator Pads
PB Buffing Towels
PB Luxury Drying Towel


----------



## AllenF

A mars bar
Two cans of coke
One bag sugar
Jar nescaffe coffee (500 g)
4 pints milk ( blue top )


----------



## suspal

AllenF said:


> A mars bar
> Two cans of coke
> One bag sugar
> Jar nescaffe coffee (500 g)
> 4 pints milk ( blue top )


----------



## stiffler69

Autosmart ultra mousse, and some fallout remover, both products superb! The foams easily the best I have used


----------



## oliVeR6

AutoBrite lance and Magifoam - the start of my new collection and entry into the Detailing World!


----------



## V3nom

The postie was good to me today


----------



## Puntoboy

Not today, but on tuesday I went to see Rob Dooka for some goodies 


Untitled by Puntoboy, on Flickr

And then I went to see Rob at GTechniq for some more!


Untitled by Puntoboy, on Flickr


----------



## Phil-1

Karcher pressure washer
Angel-wax desirable 
Angel-wax Ti-22 sealer 
Shed load of MF cloths 

Let hope this weekend stays nice


----------



## chefy

1 x Flexipads - Coolshine x 80mm - Orange
1 x Flexipads - Coolshine x 80mm - Black
1 x Flexipads - Waffle Finishing x 145mm
1 x Flexipads - 75mm D/A Backing Plate
1 x Valetpro Citrus Pre Wash 5 litre
1 x Poorboys Wheel Sealant with Pad & Microfibre 

From Perfectly Cleaned :thumb:


----------



## efib

my most recent deliveries and some extras from my friend Martin (adlem ) ! Thank you Martin


----------



## Rascal_69

efib said:


> my most recent deliveries and some extras from my friend Martin (adlem ) ! Thank you Martin


Big spender efi:lol:


----------



## efib

Rascal_69 said:


> Big spender efi:lol:


Lol I'll wait till you post your recent deliveries and then we will see who the billionaire is 
Start saving for Greece !!!!!


----------



## suspal

efib said:


> Lol I'll wait till you post your recent deliveries and then we will see who the billionaire is
> Start saving for Greece !!!!!


Young lady you and your wax fetish


----------



## efib

suspal said:


> Young lady you and your wax fetish


I love waxes , shampoos and air fresheners  I can't have enough !!


----------



## SheffSean

I bought some demon foam just to give it a try, see if it's any good.

Sean.


----------



## aDAM31

Gtexhniq i1 for me today. Never used a fabric guard before so here's hoping I get good results.


----------



## Rascal_69

efib said:


> Lol I'll wait till you post your recent deliveries and then we will see who the billionaire is
> Start saving for Greece !!!!!


Not me anyway grandma :lol:


----------



## Scottland

From Russia with love


----------



## InfinityLoop

I was in the AutoSmart van and I think my o/h is going to kill me


----------



## Naddy37

Some Gtechniq goodies, and 5 litres Autoglym Shampoo.


----------



## Welshquattro1

Scottland said:


> From Russia with love


How long did it take to arrive?


----------



## petesimcock

A dooka wash pad which I'm a little excited to use! And still waiting on dr leather wipes! Got some dirty BMW cream leather to try them on should be a nice test


----------



## V3nom

Welshquattro1 said:


> How long did it take to arrive?


I ordered one too...was despatched from Russia on the 27th Feb and arrived 13th March mate


----------



## Scottland

V3nom said:


> I ordered one too...was despatched from Russia on the 27th Feb and arrived 13th March mate


Yeah about 2 weeks give or take.


----------



## linuxmanju

Got these today.


----------



## Short1e

petesim**** said:


> A dooka wash pad which I'm a little excited to use! And still waiting on dr leather wipes! Got some dirty BMW cream leather to try them on should be a nice test


You'll love your dooka pad :thumb:


----------



## ashton1

AF Avalanche and a Wooly Mamouth!


----------



## nichol4s

linuxmanju said:


> Got these today.


Have you considered any of the sonax range :lol:

Some nice stuff there


----------



## greymda

AF Tripple and AF Tough Coat!


----------



## Raging Squirrel

ValetPro Dragons Breath

Meguiars Quik Clay Kit (I gave my dodo juice lube and clay to a mate that was stripping the decals off a customers van)

Sonus microfiber buffing pads

and something else but I cant remember!

oh, and I took advantage of Halfords 3 for 2 offer and bought 3 x 1.82L bottles of Meguiars NXT Generation Shampoo


----------



## ColinEhm1

Angel wax limited edition wax number 10 of 10


----------



## ardenvxr

my ebay bargains!


----------



## Rascal_69

Carpro reset shampoo 2l
Carpro perl tyre apps 
Carpro boa towels
Carpro spotless


----------



## taylor8

Decided to buy some stuff this morning from CYC

Valet Pro Billberry Wheel Cleaner
Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam
Valet Pro Advanced Car Wash
Sonax BSD

Cant wait :buffer:


----------



## chrisc

ardenvxr said:


> my ebay bargains!


Interesting can you let me know how you get on with them


----------



## dan4291

Won these in a raffle thanks to Smart Detail Store! AB fine clay, AB heavy clay, AB Bubblegum, CG XXX Hardcore Paste Wax, a hat and a bag of Smarties!


----------



## TheGruffalo1

dan4291 said:


> Won these in a raffle thanks to Smart Detail Store! AB fine clay, AB heavy clay, AB Bubblegum, CG XXX Hardcore Paste Wax, a hat and a bag of Smarties!


Very nice win!


----------



## ardenvxr

chrisc said:


> Interesting can you let me know how you get on with them


so far the foamer produces ver thick foam with 50:50 of AS Brisk
the other one is as powerful as my vortex but uses a bit less air so my compressor can keep it going.
impressed with them so far:thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Got this today for my Nilfisk 20t wet and dry. £3 from the world famous Bury market (yeah right)


----------



## dan4291

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Very nice win!


Yeah not bad for £1! Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## Puntoboy

Couple of orders delivered today. One from Car Pro directly and the other from CYC.










So here we have their PolyShave Towel, IronX Snow Soap sample, rayon pads and an applicator.










And here is Fog Fight, some Chemical Guys Hexlogic pads and two 75mm backing plates. One for a DA the other for rotary


----------



## Drewie

Last week:

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr

This week: 

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr
Gyeon bathe+
Scholl pads and scholl S30+
Mirka abralon disc
Mesto sprayer
90mm flexipads backing plate - fits 100mm pads perfectly, I'll be able to use the CG spot pads properly now! lol
And an air freshener 

Wax-tec's next


----------



## Flakey

I got some Sonax Dirt Eraser, Sonax Plastic Care a Pads, Sonax Perfect Finish Polish, a Mesto Foamer and some Carpro Spotless.


----------



## Chris_911

Farecla clay mitt. Not a successful first use so doubt I'll use it again.


----------



## s_hosgood

Flex PE14-2 rotary polisher
Direct Hoses snow foam lance
SGS Engineering 2 tonne low profile trolley jack


----------



## Glen B

Sonax, Sonax, Sonax & some Sonax... also a couple of monster microfiber drying towels!


----------



## cheshire cat

After having half hour spare at work I thought I'd nip into Autobrite to kill some time and have a browse. Ended up leaving with purple velvet, project 32, crystal and purple rain 2.0.


----------



## s29nta

2 dooka wash pads:thumb:


----------



## mike41

cheshire cat said:


> After having half hour spare at work I thought I'd nip into Autobrite to kill some time and have a browse. Ended up leaving with purple velvet, project 32, crystal and purple rain 2.0.


What's purple velvet? 
Mike


----------



## neilb62

Some MF Pads for the DA, Just need some decent weather to sort the 5 out now... :thumb:


----------



## suspal

mike41 said:


> What's purple velvet?
> Mike


http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/purple-velvet-high-gloss-shampoo-by-autobrite-direct.html


----------



## muzzer

Bought myself a karcher wet vac for £26 all in so very happy with that :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

Just had one of these bought for me


----------



## Bristle Hound

CarPro Reset shampoo 500ml :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

Short1e said:


> Just had one of these bought for me


The same one I want. Looks perfect for the job


----------



## suspal

Rascal_69 said:


> The same one I want. Looks perfect for the job


Arfan,Laura's a multimillionaires


----------



## bigslippy

Ordered me Rupes Duetto :doublesho


----------



## Short1e

suspal said:


> Arfan,Laura's a multimillionaires




I had it bought for me by my Dad


----------



## Rascal_69

Short1e said:


> I had it bought for me by my Dad


Lol

Let know what you think of it Laura when it arrives I think I need to buy soon


----------



## Drewie

Wax tec today. 

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr
Visor, deep cleanse, mint dress and 2 fall off v2's


----------



## Wellsy VXR

magpieV6 said:


> Today?
> 
> DJ Fleece
> 
> DJ Waterless wash
> 
> DJ born slippy
> 
> DJ orange crush
> 
> DJ time to dry
> 
> DJ spritz bottle
> 
> DJ gloss SN trim sealant kit
> 
> DJ glass cleaner, polish, sealant
> 
> Poorboys mf towels x5
> 
> 3m masking tape x5
> 
> Plus a voucher for some one
> 
> Tomorrow ....
> 
> 5 ltrs of iron X
> 
> DJ yellow mf's
> 
> 
> 
> Last wednesday
> 
> DJ SN tyre dressing
> 
> DJ SN waterless wash
> 
> DJ SN acrylic spritz
> 
> DJ SN carnauba glaze
> 
> DJ SN micro prime
> 
> Carpro trix
> 
> Dont get me started on last month!


Bet that lot cost a fair wedge haha


----------



## Dino500

More Demon Machine RDS pre-wash

DJ Sour Power

DJ Acrylic Spritz

Iron-X lemon scent

Coronado Cherry air freshener


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Available at Sainsburys


----------



## mr.t

well...arrived yesterday.Finish kare tyre dressing 

cant wait to try it.This is to replace meguiars gel.Hopefully its a good change.


----------



## Wilco

mr.t said:


> well...arrived yesterday.Finish kare tyre dressing
> 
> cant wait to try it.This is to replace meguiars gel.Hopefully its a good change.


Its the best one I've used so far, hope you're as impressed with it as i am :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310

Wilco said:


> Its the best one I've used so far, hope you're as impressed with it as i am :thumb:


I'll second that, it's amazing stuff!


----------



## Drewie

Rabidracoon28 said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/03/21/tabu5y8e.jpg
> 
> Available at Sainsburys[/quote]
> 
> Damn, just been there. Didn't see this post! :lol:


----------



## mike41

3 pack of AF Waxmate applicators from Polished Bliss :thumb:
Mike


----------



## smegal

Wonder Wheels Hot wheels. It was £5 at my local petrol station so I thought that I'd give the bleeding fallout removers a try.

And one of these to put my goodies in:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_992829_langId_-1_categoryId_255214

Not bad for £10


----------



## mr.t

Leebo310 said:


> I'll second that, it's amazing stuff!


Hope so (Y).

How are you finding applying it?
Also what sort of finish are you guys getting?


----------



## Rayner

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Available at Sainsburys


The trigger sprays are cheaper at B&Q, good sprayers for the money though...
http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/garde...ock-Trigger-Spray-0-5L-9956457?skuId=10377162


----------



## Brophy

Would just about to mention can get them in B&Q cheaper. Really nice bottles and good spray head


----------



## Guest

Bought today flex 3401 , cgi hex pads , auto finesse hog detailing brushes , meg clay bar , cquartz wool wash MIT , cg microfiber wash , iron x litre


----------



## Puntoboy

Just had my Wax Tec order arrive


----------



## muzzer

Just ordered two microfibres, The Solver, All Clean and Fall Off V2 from Wax Tec, they were the first manufacturer i went to direct and i love their stuff.


----------



## chrisgreen

Bought an extra kit bag:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Phil-1

Anglewax Desirable wax and Ti-22 sealant.


----------



## Puntoboy

Just been to see the lovely Amy @ GTechniq and bought this little order.


----------



## TT55BLK

Tidying up the exhaust...


hdrflow, on Flickr


----------



## s29nta

dooka wash pads arrived:thumb:


----------



## dooka

Puntoboy said:


> Just been to see the lovely Amy @ GTechniq and bought this little order.


Look at you flirting with the new staff ..


----------



## Puntoboy

dooka said:


> Look at you flirting with the new staff ..


Haha well, you know, I can't help myself.


----------



## clap

Puntoboy said:


> Haha well, you know, I can't help myself.


Any pics? :doublesho


----------



## Puntoboy

clap said:


> Any pics? :doublesho


Lol you're not the first to ask and no sorry.


----------



## carl robson

Db2 bag the gauntlet wax off fabriseal heaven scent


----------



## chrisgreen

Picked up a bottle of CG Stripper Scent and some Dodo Juice Ferrous Dueller in a swap this morning.


----------



## PaulBen

Karcher wet vac from the outlet shop.


----------



## Phil-1

My angelwax desirable wax and Ti-22 sealant arrived yesterday. And it hasn't stopped raining since 😟


----------



## Scottland

Not today, but during this week and in use today


----------



## Guest

Orders lake country backing plate for flex 3401 and cuttin and 2 polish pads in each size 100 mm and 140 mm


----------



## s_hosgood

Yesterday from CYC:

Megs Hyper Wash - Gallon
Lake County Wool pad
Sonus SFX-1 spot pad
Sonus SFX-2 spot pad x 2
Gtechniq I1 smart fabric
Gtechniq L1 leather guard
Gtechniq glass sealant kit
Zaino Z-9 leather soft spray
Euros shag pile towels x 10


----------



## Dino500

Sometimes you can spend hundreds on detailing products other times it's just £1.65 and you can be just as pleased:


----------



## Dino500

Coronado Cherry. Lush.


----------



## Guest

Just ordered a di vessel from www.vyair.com 11.7 litre pre filled with resin and a tds meter


----------



## chrisgreen

Bought another snow foam lance, this is for my baby Karcher/AA pressure washer:



Still have my AB HD Lance for the Nilfisk.


----------



## Short1e

These arrived today

My Custom Made Ogle Car Wax

Pink Lemonade :thumb:



Then after speaking the Rollo at Orchard Auto Care, my parcel was one of the ones that got stolen from Royal Mail.

I originally ordered 1L of Cotton Candy and 500ml of Glitz - Rollo called me to say the order had been despatched with his courier service, but he had upgraded my 1L of Cotton Candy to 5L :doublesho I was shocked but over the moon. So thank you Rollo for your kindness


----------



## Superlander

Just went on a mad one and ordered myself a few products today.
Angelwax Glass Cleaner
Angelwax AnGel Interior plastic gel
Angelwax Revelation Fallout Remover
Angelwax Elixir tyre and rubber gel
Scholl S3 Gold
Lake Country - CCS Yellow Pad
Lake Country - Hydrotech blue Cutting Pad

This wasn't supposed to be a day to buy such an amount of things but the Mrs told me she was at work all weekend so I thought I'd make the most of it, the weather is supposed to be decent too! 

Planning on giving my Van a good detail and any spare time I will put into the Astra.


----------



## suspal

Short1e said:


> These arrived today
> 
> My Custom Made Ogle Car Wax
> 
> Pink Lemonade :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Then after speaking the Rollo at Orchard Auto Care, my parcel was one of the ones that got stolen from Royal Mail.
> 
> I originally ordered 1L of Cotton Candy and 500ml of Glitz - Rollo called me to say the order had been despatched with his courier service, but he had upgraded my 1L of Cotton Candy to 5L :doublesho I was shocked but over the moon. So thank you Rollo for your kindness


Laura swear you're a secret millionairess


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Ssweeney23 said:


> Just ordered a di vessel from www.vyair.com 11.7 litre pre filled with resin and a tds meter


Have you tried it yet?


----------



## Short1e

suspal said:


> Laura swear you're a secret millionairess


Well it wouldn't be a secret if i was to admit it - would it? :thumb::wave:


----------



## rallye666

Goodies in anticipation of my new M135i arriving tomorrow 

Artdeshine Clay Cloth

Das 6-pro

2x Lake Country Hydrotech polishing pads
2 x Lake Country Hydrotech finishing pads

Meguiars ultimate compound
Meguiars ultimate polish

Polish Angel Escalate Lotion
Polish Angel Master Sealant

Planet Polish Wheel seal & shine


----------



## supraGZaerotop

wallets empty now lol


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Get carried away? :lol:


----------



## supraGZaerotop

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Get carried away? :lol:


yip i know lol. my autosmart rep is coming to my works tomorrow, look out


----------



## chrisgreen

supraGZaerotop said:


> yip i know lol. my autosmart rep is coming to my works tomorrow, look out


My Autosmart rep was supposed to be coming today - it would have been very expensive (as usual).

However, his van developed a fault, so my wallet has a reprieve until next Thursday. More Ultramousse and the new WAX detail spray (plus god knows what else) will be coming home with me then.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

chrisgreen said:


> My Autosmart rep was supposed to be coming today - it would have been very expensive (as usual).
> 
> However, his van developed a fault, so my wallet has a reprieve until next Thursday. More Ultramousse and the new WAX detail spray (plus god knows what else) will be coming home with me then.


Is everything they sell in the 5L?


----------



## supraGZaerotop

the new detail spray is what im after more than anything else really. or and some paper mats


----------



## chrisgreen

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Is everything they sell in the 5L?


No, not at all.

They do 25L as well


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Short1e said:


> These arrived today
> 
> My Custom Made Ogle Car Wax
> 
> Pink Lemonade :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Then after speaking the Rollo at Orchard Auto Care, my parcel was one of the ones that got stolen from Royal Mail.
> 
> I originally ordered 1L of Cotton Candy and 500ml of Glitz - Rollo called me to say the order had been despatched with his courier service, but he had upgraded my 1L of Cotton Candy to 5L :doublesho I was shocked but over the moon. So thank you Rollo for your kindness


The Cotton Candy is seriously impressive stuff. My favourite snow foam.


----------



## AllenF

chrisgreen said:


> No, not at all.
> 
> They do 25L as well


They do 205 litres As well .
AND mini bulk if that aint enough lol


----------



## V3nom

My custom Ogle Wax...


----------



## shanew

I've just got my hands on the brand new carlack formula


----------



## peterdoherty

Got this lot this week:

From Zaino:


From i4detailing (also took advantage of the free sign - no photo as left in the car):


----------



## TheGruffalo1

How much were the buckets?


----------



## peterdoherty

TheGruffalo1 said:


> How much were the buckets?


http://www.zainoeurope.com/zaino/zaino-bucket-screw-seal-lid-grit-guard/prod_17.html 
used a discount code to knock a few £££ off though.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Thanks. ^










Forgot this come today.


----------



## saul

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Is everything they sell in the 5L?


I'd like to try their product's, but 5l is an overkill for me.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

chrisgreen said:


> No, not at all.
> 
> They do 25L as well


:lol:



AllenF said:


> They do 205 litres As well .
> AND mini bulk if that aint enough lol


Really?



saul said:


> I'd like to try their product's, but 5l is an overkill for me.


Might just bite the bullet and take the risk.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

TheGruffalo1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Really?
> 
> Might just bite the bullet and take the risk.


Do it, do it, do it....


----------



## Sue J

AllenF said:


> They do 205 litres As well .
> AND mini bulk if that aint enough lol


We can even do totes if you wish but will need to call back with them!


----------



## dabhand

Had this come yesterday from CYC, hopefully get out tomorrow and have a play.
Speaking of which, does anyone know how hard/soft Rover paint is ?


----------



## mk4 dave

A 3m backing plate and pads - today!! 

So many items I must get..


----------



## 123HJMS

Some Dr Leather Wipes and 6 Cherry California Scents


----------



## chrisgreen

dabhand said:


> Had this come yesterday from CYC, hopefully get out tomorrow and have a play.
> Speaking of which, does anyone know how hard/soft Rover paint is ?


Assuming you are working on the Tomcat in your avatar pic? Providing it hasn't had a respray, that paint will be medium hard, you will be quite save working on it with 105 and a medium pad.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Metal tinned CS Laguna Breeze


----------



## s29nta

met up with my local rep for first time today and got this lot:thumb:


----------



## Rainbow

500 ml CarChem OB Glaze Protection


----------



## forest-sion

All came today, Thank you CYC :buffer:


----------



## MDC250

Postie dropped this little selection off...big thanks to Jay for customising. 

Can't wait to try :thumb:


----------



## TheGruffalo1

s29nta said:


> met up with my local rep for first time today and got this lot:thumb:


Let us know what you think of the Wax Detail Spray. :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

It smells really nice, kind of like toffee...was persuaded to pick some up instead of Reglaze which has been discontinued I think. AS rep always willing to do a fair deal :thumb:


----------



## s29nta

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Let us know what you think of the Wax Detail Spray. :thumb:


will do, should be in action soon:thumb: (smells mega)


----------



## dillinja999




----------



## Mattwilko92

G3 Bodyprep shampoo (same as detox)


----------



## Naddy37

Good call on the Nomad, you won't be disappointed, it's a great piece of kit.

Might be an idea though to get a spare set of o-rings.


----------



## Chicane

Meg's foam + wool pads, Flexipads backing plate & Farecla G3 clay mitt :buffer:


----------



## Andyrat85

This little lot from motorgeek turned up this week


----------



## peterdoherty

Andyrat85 said:


> This little lot from motorgeek turned up this week


Just out of interest how much was postage for that lot? Was thinking of getting a set of the mothers brushes


----------



## gaz_vxr

CarPro Reset, Hydro2, Fabric, Trix, Perl and samples of reset and iron xls.

BMD Taurus, custom shampoo and prototype paint cleanser.

All from today's NE Scotland meet.


----------



## Andyrat85

peterdoherty said:


> Just out of interest how much was postage for that lot? Was thinking of getting a set of the mothers brushes


Was £5.50 as I paid for next day delivery think its £4.50 if you do normal post


----------



## steve from wath

Andyrat85 said:


> Was £5.50 as I paid for next day delivery think its £4.50 if you do normal post


im down there most weeks

love the brushes


----------



## Chrisr1806

Just ordered some Wheel Woolies. 

Other things are in the way;

Meguiars Tyre Gel

Autoglym Bumper & Trim Care.

:thumb:


----------



## mr.t

Armorall wheel shield 

Good product..just runs out quite quick being an aresol.Needs to be a bigger can or abit cheaper.


----------



## AaronGTi

gaz_vxr said:


> CarPro Reset, Hydro2, Fabric, Trix, Perl and samples of reset and iron xls.
> 
> BMD Taurus, custom shampoo and prototype paint cleanser.
> 
> All from today's NE Scotland meet.


Nice haul there :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Popped to Wilkinsons and got the Demon Foam and RDS (both 1L bottles) for £2.99 each, white vinegar and a 2L pressure sprayer for £4


----------



## James_R

CarPro HYDRO2
SONAX Brilliant Shine Detailer
SONAX Gloss Shampoo

from cleanyourcar.co.uk


----------



## dan4291

From CYC, Chemical Guys 5.5" White Hexlogic Pad and Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax (birthday present for my Dad). Also picked up 2 bottles of RainX at Halfords on their BOGOF deal.


----------



## J306TD

5 Race Glaze brushes from Polished Bliss. £12 inc p+p


----------



## neilb62

5l of Tardis, got a free spray bottle thrown in too... :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Drove to CYC today as just realised it's only half an hour away and picked up these










The Purple Monster cloths feel far too good and plush for the car. Think will try one in the bath tonight lol.

Cheers CYC; will now be my new port of call for opening my wallet to.


----------



## Saamm93

Thought its time to step my wheel care so:

Autosmart Smart wheels
Wheel woollies
Envy detaling brushes 

Cant wait to see if they live up to the hype


----------



## mike41

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Popped to Wilkinsons and got the Demon Foam and RDS (both 1L bottles) for £2.99 each, white vinegar and a 2L pressure sprayer for £4


I like the look of that sprayer :thumb:
Mike


----------



## mike41

£2.70 from the bay.


Mike


----------



## Clean ocd

Zymol titanium wax


----------



## Rainbow

mike41 said:


> £2.70 from the bay.
> 
> 
> Mike


These were on sale recently - £5 for a box of 12 packages from 3mdirect... I bought 2 boxes. :devil:


----------



## mike41

Rainbow said:


> These were on sale recently - £5 for a box of 12 packages from 3mdirect... I bought 2 boxes. :devil:


Is it you selling them? :lol:
Mike


----------



## realist

I bought some of these,cleaned quite well but left the seats slippery


----------



## mike41

realist said:


> I bought some of these,cleaned quite well but left the seats slippery


Mine are only half leather,so hopefully I won't be sliding about on them. I'll have a go tomorrow and see how they do. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Rainbow said:


> These were on sale recently - £5 for a box of 12 packages from 3mdirect... I bought 2 boxes. :devil:


I bought a box of dash wipes and glass wipes. Biggest waste of money I have spent.


----------



## EcosseGP

5L of Tradis
5L of High Shine
Couple of AS waffle towels 
AS soft backing pad 
Waffle pads (white)


----------



## V3nom

I'm needing to stock up on Tardis and G101 myself...


----------



## Rainbow

Mike,

Nope, mate. I am from abroad. 

WhiteRoc,

I cannot comment on them, because I've only used the leather wipes and they're great imho.


----------



## Aldoo

1L of dragons breath and Gtechniq G1 and I1 ...the new car should be protected!!


----------



## Mk3Brick

Im going to give a QD one more try so i purchased the flavour of the month Sonax BSD along with some P6 and some Gummi Pfleger.


----------



## chrisgreen

Little Auto Finesse restock of items I've run out/am running out of:


----------



## Dave Richardson

G1 from Roll up & Shine


----------



## Mk3Brick

chrisgreen said:


> Little Auto Finesse restock of items I've run out/am running out of:


Chris, out of interest do you use CP instead of snow foam or aswell? I'm just trying to weigh up whether it's worth buying into snow foam anymore and just using a pre wash like CP.

Cheers.


----------



## martyp

I went on a bit of a shopping spree this evening... 

LTT Solutions Auto Ultra 150 kit
303 Aerospace Protectant
Meguiars NXT Metal Polish
Chemical Guys Fabric Clean
Sonax Xtreme Tyre Gel Kit
CYC Wooly Mammoth Wash Mitt
CYC Leather Cleaning Brush
CYC Multi-Purpose Boars Hair Brush
Monster MF - Purple Edgeless XL drying towel
2x Meguiars Foam App Pads 2 pack
#00 Grade Steel Wool

Big interior and exhaust cleanup planned this weekend.


----------



## Ns1980

Received my 3oz pot of Wolfgang Fuzion today to complete the mini pot set:


----------



## chrisgreen

Mk3Brick said:


> Chris, out of interest do you use CP instead of snow foam or aswell? I'm just trying to weigh up whether it's worth buying into snow foam anymore and just using a pre wash like CP.
> Cheers.


No - I use CP in addition to snow foam. It is particularly good on lower sills and summer bug splatter. It's also great for wheel cleaning.


----------



## Mk3Brick

chrisgreen said:


> No - I use CP in addition to snow foam. It is particularly good on lower sills and summer bug splatter. It's also great for wheel cleaning.


I use it for the engine bay and concentrated grime areas and its really good, just not sure if i need a pre-wash and a foam really. Cheers


----------



## MEH4N

chrisgreen said:


> Little Auto Finesse restock of items I've run out/am running out of:


Nice one Chris. I got my AF delivery yesterday too, the offer made it worthwhile for sure and you just can't have enough airfreshners lol

Surely you should have just got a 5L of dressle? as its cheaper lol.


----------



## chrisgreen

Mk3Brick said:


> I use it for the engine bay and concentrated grime areas and its really good, just not sure if i need a pre-wash and a foam really.


Mine's a daily driver that does 25,000 a year commuting along motorways between home and the office, so in the winter it gets caked in grime and in the summer covered in baked on bugs. Snow foam is great for loosening things up, but sometimes needs a bit of extra help with the most stubborn dirt (lower quarter of the car), which is where Citrus Power is great.

Citrus Power and either VP PH Neutral Snowfoam or Autosmart Ultramousse works brilliantly.



MEH4N said:


> Nice one Chris. I got my AF delivery yesterday too, the offer made it worthwhile for sure and you just can't have enough airfreshners lol
> 
> Surely you should have just got a 5L of dressle? as its cheaper lol.


I did consider a 5L of Dressle, but TBH I would not get through it quickly enough to warrant it. I mostly use Dressle on my engine bay and I don't clean & dress the engine bay every time I was the car, it's more like one in four or when I'm going to something like a car meet where I might pop the bonnet.

The Dressle sample we got from AF for review was enough to dress the entire engine bay on the C4 twice, so the two spray bottles I've bought should keep me going for the next year I reckon.

Citrus Power on the other hand, I go through 300ML easily in one wash, and can use 300-500ml deep cleaning one set of rims (wheels off).


----------



## JMorty

Worth a go.


----------



## chrisgreen

Had a look at those large cloths when I was in Wilko at the weekend. Look like good value for money.

As for the Simoniz paste wax, I was tempted by two for £10+vat in Costco earlier this week, but decided not to buy. From what I've subsequently read on here, the suggestion is that it gives good results, but can be awkward to buff off?


----------



## Mattwilko92

Just purchased a few items from Auto Finesse.

Avalanche 5 Litre
Lather 1 litre
Finale 500ml
Sweet Shop Air freshners X 2


----------



## OllieL

New to detailing and just managed to get somewhere to wash my own car now.

Today took advantage of the Wilko Demon Shine offer to get me started

2L of Snow Foam
1L Rapid Dirt Shifter
1L Wheel Cleaner

To add to my purchases at the weekend of

- Second Hand B&Q pressure washer with foam lance
- 2L Simoniz Wash and Wax
- 500ML Simoniz Diamond Wax
- 4 x Large Microfiber towels
- Poor Boys Wheel Sealant
- Megs Plastics Gel
- Zymol Scratch Remover
- 4 x Foam Applicator Pads
- 2 x 20L Buckets with Scratch Sheilds


- 2 x Lambs Wool Wash Mit
- 1 x Wheel Brush
- 6 x Small Microfiber cloths
- RainX glass cleaner
- 1 x Flexi Hose (Needs to be replaced due to poor fittings as I can't connect my jet wash)
4 x California Scents Air Fresheners

Does anyone have any tips or products that they'd recommend for me starting out?

Had an amateurish go on the weekend that gave me the bug to get on top of my car again



Thanks

Ollie


----------



## TANNERS

*a bug*

i bought a bug

05 33k:wave:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

OllieL said:


>


Great looking car Ollie


----------



## OllieL

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Great looking car Ollie


Thanks

It is actually a rather tatty 145K mile Diesel golf. 
Needs quite a lot of TLC as the local car washes have left it looking a bit sorry for itself.

Having the front end repainted and will slowly learn correcting the rest of the paint on it

Thanks for the comment

Ollie


----------



## Rabidracoon28

OllieL said:


> Thanks
> 
> It is actually a rather tatty 145K mile Diesel golf.
> Needs quite a lot of TLC as the local car washes have left it looking a bit sorry for itself.
> 
> Having the front end repainted and will slowly learn correcting the rest of the paint on it
> 
> Thanks for the comment
> 
> Ollie


Looks great pal and I predict will only get better looking from now on. Looks very much like an R32 at first glance. How do you find that expanding hose. Has it not split yet?


----------



## OllieL

Yeah has a few choice bits and bobs fitted to make it look a bit nicer! 

Only had the hose a couple of days. 
Doesn't have universal fittings on it, so haven't been able to try my jet wash and snow foam yet. 

Prone to splitting then?
Anyone know if a better cheap hose up to 20M that will feed my jet wash : )

Ollie


----------



## Hoochienoballs

2 G3 clay mitts
AG shampoo
Bilberry wheel cleaner
Sonax qd
Iron x
Chemical spray heads
BMD Sirius dark

And a Volvo to use them on


----------



## JMorty

chrisgreen said:


> Had a look at those large cloths when I was in Wilko at the weekend. Look like good value for money.
> 
> As for the Simoniz paste wax, I was tempted by two for £10+vat in Costco earlier this week, but decided not to buy. From what I've subsequently read on here, the suggestion is that it gives good results, but can be awkward to buff off?


Didn't actually go for the micros, only because I pretty much use exclusively CG grey shaggy fur ball towels.

I will defo let you know about the wax, was looking at it for a weekly wax type product.


----------



## JMorty

> focusaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is the wax like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hobbs182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> beading - cant fault
> application - easy
> removal after leaving anything after 10 seconds - my god...you will struggle to say the least, was the first wax i ever bought and i certainly wouldn't go back!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Just saw this on your thread, darn. May be a bad move.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

OllieL said:


> Yeah has a few choice bits and bobs fitted to make it look a bit nicer!
> 
> Only had the hose a couple of days.
> Doesn't have universal fittings on it, so haven't been able to try my jet wash and snow foam yet.
> 
> Prone to splitting then?
> Anyone know if a better cheap hose up to 20M that will feed my jet wash : )
> 
> Ollie


Got one of these and can highly recommend it

Anti kink NTS garden Hose 20M

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007IT4IZE/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_at_ws_gb?ie=UTF8


----------



## Otter Smacker

This arrived in the post for me today!















:buffer:


----------



## asspur96

Collinite 845 and Valetpro Tar & GLue


----------



## chrisgreen

My Autosmart rep popped by earlier to relieve me of the contents of my wallet:


----------



## mike41

Ive gone a bit ott buying waxes recently. Heres the latest additions to my collection.

:thumb:
Mike


----------



## Jade Warrior

Hi i bought a snow foam lance from Q Washers as they knew what adaptor i needed for my halfords p/w..
will get some no touch foam once i used R1NE foam up, and demon shine i tried with a hose that barely works.. prolly crap still.


----------



## mike41

Jade Warrior said:


> Hi i bought a snow foam lance from Q Washers as they knew what adaptor i needed for my halfords p/w..
> will get some no touch foam once i used R1NE foam up, and demon shine i tried with a hose that barely works.. prolly crap still.


Demon wash, (the green stuff)works well through a snowfoam lance. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## TheGruffalo1

OllieL said:


> Yeah has a few choice bits and bobs fitted to make it look a bit nicer!
> 
> Only had the hose a couple of days.
> Doesn't have universal fittings on it, so haven't been able to try my jet wash and snow foam yet.
> 
> Prone to splitting then?
> Anyone know if a better cheap hose up to 20M that will feed my jet wash : )
> 
> Ollie


Is that an xhose? I used mine on pressure washer and it snapped the ends of.


----------



## Frog

Nothing as exciting as on the previous pages but I picked up a couple of Wickes 30l plasterers buckets this morning, a bargain at a fiver each.


----------



## chrisgreen

OllieL said:


> Anyone know if a better cheap hose up to 20M that will feed my jet wash : )


Basically - any 20m hose that isn't an Xhose.

Well known for splitting under load, really not suitable for use with a PW (can't handle the back pressure, at the very least the fittings pop off the hose).

I use one of these compact 20m hose reels. Excellent quality and takes up very little room (which is why I bought it, as it is kept at my girlfriend's flat where storage space is at a real premium).

Hozelock 20m Hosebox: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


----------



## pr1vatepiles

picked up a few bits:


----------



## whiteclio59

pr1vatepiles said:


> picked up a few bits:


3 for 2 have you tried the mitt before? Ive brought CG mitt thought of buying the g3 mitt.


----------



## pr1vatepiles

oh yes loving 3 for 2. never tried mitt before, after the good reviews on here, thought worth a shot.


----------



## svended

A little spend today. 
i4D
4x VP 1 ltr bottles 
6x Chem Resist Spray Heads 
Gtechniq 
20x MF1 cloths 
3x 250ml QD 
1x 500ml I1 
1x Large Gtechniq Sticker 
1x Kit Bag 
Elite Car Care 
3x 1ltr bottles with spray heads 
1x 100ml Carpro Hydro2 
1x 1 ltr BH Autowheels 
eBay 
1x AB Jaffa Clean. 
Need other stuff but this will do for the moment. 
Its going to be a good summer. :thumb:


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Svended, just a little spend? :lol:


----------



## asspur96

new bottles and chemical resistant heads fed up with leaking lids !!!


----------



## svended

Ye', just got the bits a knew I really needed off the top of my head. 
Priority was cloths, I used two blue ones for tar removal and didn't segregate them from the rest and as I don't know which two they were, all 12 blue are consigned to wheel and engine bay use. 
I really had to restrain myself from adding willy-nilly into the basket.


----------



## svended

asspur96 said:


> new bottles and chemical resistant heads fed up with leaking lids !!!


Got these on order myself as well as the other 'round base' variety with solvent resistant spray head.


----------



## Naddy37

Monster Fluffy Drying Towel, and a Vikan brush for the arches.

Thanks CYC....


----------



## Eliasasas

I use the same brush for the same task. It's as durable as a rock.


----------



## asspur96

svended said:


> Got these on order myself as well as the other 'round base' variety with solvent resistant spray head.


They where round in picture!!! :lol: Maybe got squashed in post !!!!


----------



## Flakey

I ordered loads of optimum microfiber pads today. Both cutting and polishing. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Zetec-al

neilos said:


> Monster Fluffy Drying Towel, and a Vikan brush for the arches.
> 
> Thanks CYC....


I have that drying towel it's awesome!


----------



## Fuzz573

Since ive joined here in the past few months, this is not including what I already have in the garage and stuff on route to me.


----------



## white night

Fuzz573 said:


> Since ive joined here in the past few months, this is not including what I already have in the garage and stuff on route to me.


Looking good and looking just like my house at the moment lol

The wife is going mad ha!


----------



## Leebo310

Fuzz573 said:


> Since ive joined here in the past few months, this is not including what I already have in the garage and stuff on route to me.


Impressive haul!


----------



## Fuzz573

Leebo310 said:


> Impressive haul!


Trying to get rid of some before more arrives in the next few days, my boyfriend if very understanding of my obsession with my cars thankfully

Cheers

Donna


----------



## whiteclio59

Fuzz573 said:


> Since ive joined here in the past few months, this is not including what I already have in the garage and stuff on route to me.


WOW i have got a quauter of this nice little wax coming your way! SNH!


----------



## Kickasskev

Fuzz573 said:


> Since ive joined here in the past few months, this is not including what I already have in the garage and stuff on route to me.


A few month and everything is unused and still in the packet?


----------



## chrisgreen

Picked up this today, should reduce the amount of bending down needed when working on the lower half of the car.


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Goodylax

chrisgreen said:


> Picked up this today, should reduce the amount of bending down needed when working on the lower half of the car.
> 
> 
> Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


I have one of these, definitely a nice little investment :thumb:


----------



## TheGruffalo1

chrisgreen said:


> Picked up this today, should reduce the amount of bending down needed when working on the lower half of the car.
> 
> 
> Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Never seen those before, they look smart. :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37

It's no good, I've gotta ask. How much and where from?....


----------



## badly_dubbed

SONAX Gloss shampoo concentrate (1 litre) x1

Eurow - Sheepskin Wash Mitt x1

Miracle Dryer - Ultra Plush 25" x 36" x1

Valet Pro - Bilberry Wheel Cleaner (1 litre) x1

Meguiars High Gloss Tyre gel x1

Vikan - Wheel Brush x1

Chemical Guys - V.R.P Dressall x1

Autoglym - Metal Polish x1

Foam Wax Applicator x8

600ml Plastic Bottle with Sprayer x4

Eurow - Shag Pile Double Density Towels x3

Should do for now at least, have other bits and bobs I'll dig out that are in the garage somewhere


----------



## khurum6392

Microfibre cutting discs for the da


----------



## khurum6392

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Never seen those before, they look smart. :thumb:


How much are these pal where do you get these from


----------



## khurum6392

chrisgreen said:


> Picked up this today, should reduce the amount of bending down needed when working on the lower half of the car.
> 
> 
> Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


how much are these pal where can I get one from


----------



## Fuzz573

Kickasskev said:


> A few month and everything is unused and still in the packet?


This is what I havent used yet! The used stuff is mostly in the garage, that's why I need to stay out the for sale section


----------



## Leebo310

Fuzz573 said:


> This is what I havent used yet! The used stuff is mostly in the garage, that's why I need to stay out the for sale section


How many cars do you work on if this is the stuff you haven't even opened yet?!


----------



## woodym3

AS evo 1 and 3
AS clay cloth
AS wax detail spray
All to go with my new flex.


----------



## Fuzz573

Leebo310 said:


> How many cars do you work on if this is the stuff you haven't even opened yet?!


We have 6 cars so it does require a few products but not this much


----------



## chrisgreen

neilos said:


> It's no good, I've gotta ask. How much and where from?....


Ebay £18 delivered. Search for mechanics stool.


----------



## chrisgreen

In other news, I picked up three clay mitts from Halfords in the 3for2.


----------



## V3nom

chrisgreen said:


> Ebay £18 delivered. Search for mechanics stool.


That's a great price...tempted


----------



## bidderman1969

i reckon this is quite good too

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mechanics..._Tools_Tool_Boxes_Storage&hash=item486243934e


----------



## OllieL

1 x G3 Clay Mitt
1 x G3 Quick Detailer
1 x 1L Super Resin Polish

I really need to stop buying new products.........

So I've asked for a DAS6 and Megs Kit for my birthday new month : )

Ollie


----------



## Clean ocd

Bought a box too keep my machines and polishes in


----------



## chrisgreen

Clean ocd said:


> Bought a box too keep my machines and polishes in


Looks good - where from and how much?


----------



## luke-m-j




----------



## Clean ocd

chrisgreen said:


> Looks good - where from and how much?


Tool line about 105 there the link cheapest place I found anyway others wanting 150 
http://www.toollineuk.com/product.php/site/froogle/sn/STA195622/google/


----------



## [email protected]

Today, I bought a bottle of DoDo Juice born slippy and Basic of Bling Clay.


----------



## Summit Detailing

Envy Valeting Snow Foam
Mint Merkin glass cloths
Gliptone Conditioner

:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Britemax Vantage 
Britemax Clean Max 
Britemax Spray & Shine 
Supernatural Tyre Dressing 
Kranzle Lance Connector

great service as always :thumb: Big Thanks to I4Detailing .


----------



## PugIain

Electrical contact cleaner. It cleans, so it counts


----------



## MEH4N

Bouncers vanilla ice mini pot


----------



## MDC250

MEH4N said:


> Bouncers vanilla ice mini pot


+^

And thanks to Waxamomo having a deal on Wax Tec some of their stuff.

Please no more offers people, I have a problem


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Gyeon Wetcoat.


----------



## peterdoherty

Nomad portable 'pressure' washer. Well impressed with it


----------



## Bluimp

just arrived today... not even released yet


----------



## s_hosgood

From i4detailing 
Dodo Juice Supernatural Wax (Wooden Pot)
Dodo Juice Supernatural MicroPrime
Dodo Juice Supernatural Carnauba Glaze


----------



## dillinja999

peterdoherty said:


> Nomad portable 'pressure' washer. Well impressed with it


good choice, got me one of those last week :thumb:


----------



## Eliasasas

What are you guys using those portable pressure washers for?


----------



## chrisgreen

Eliasasas said:


> What are you guys using those portable pressure washers for?


We use them for rinsing our cars. They are great when you are in a location where you don't have access to outside water. Not a straight replacement for a proper pressure washer, but much better than a hand pump sprayer.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Bluimp said:


> just arrived today...


How much was this mate?


----------



## Eliasasas

chrisgreen said:


> We use them for rinsing our cars. They are great when you are in a location where you don't have access to outside water. Not a straight replacement for a proper pressure washer, but much better than a hand pump sprayer.


Wait. I don't know how powerful those portable ones are, or how much water they hold. But are you saying you use it for rinsing the car before a wash and then rinsing off the shampoo? Or are you talking about just a quick rinse. Sort of a quick "touchless wash" kind of thing?


----------



## MEH4N

peterdoherty said:


> Nomad portable 'pressure' washer. Well impressed with it


This is on my to buy list along with an air dryer.


----------



## Sam1609

The postman brought me this today







[/URL]


----------



## dillinja999

Eliasasas said:


> Wait. I don't know how powerful those portable ones are, or how much water they hold. But are you saying you use it for rinsing the car before a wash and then rinsing off the shampoo? Or are you talking about just a quick rinse. Sort of a quick "touchless wash" kind of thing?


i use mine after pre wash and after 2 bucket wash, much btter than watering can i was using before, less trips for water and more power


----------



## dillinja999

got me a pot of bmd helios on the way, 33% off


----------



## chrisgreen

Eliasasas said:


> Wait. I don't know how powerful those portable ones are, or how much water they hold. But are you saying you use it for rinsing the car before a wash and then rinsing off the shampoo? Or are you talking about just a quick rinse. Sort of a quick "touchless wash" kind of thing?


No, I use mine for pre-rinsing as well as rinsing off the shampoo after a wash (when I don't have access to a proper hose and/or a proper pressure washer) - and my one isn't even as powerful as the Nomad - I have a rebadged version of the Sealey one.


----------



## Eliasasas

dillinja999 said:


> i use mine after pre wash and after 2 bucket wash, much btter than watering can i was using before, less trips for water and more power


I live in an apartment and this sounds very interesting. Would you mind explaining a normal washing procedure for you, using that portable washer? I googled it and found out it holds 14L of water. So how many full tanks of water do you need for rinsing the car before 2BM, and then rinsing the car shampoo off the car once you're done? Is battery life an issue?


----------



## chrisgreen

Eliasasas said:


> I live in an apartment and this sounds very interesting. Would you mind explaining a normal washing procedure for you, using that portable washer? I googled it and found out it holds 14L of water. So how many full tanks of water do you need for rinsing the car before 2BM, and then rinsing the car shampoo off the car once you're done? Is battery life an issue?


Battery life is good - the Sealey will do over 3 full tanks 3x17Litres), the Nomad will do more (and it has removable battery packs). I usually use 1-2 tanks, depending on how aggressively I need to pre-rinse.

The washing procedure is no different to how and when you would use a hose, watering can or PW.

Look at the link to the video I posted - it will give you a good idea of how these things work in real life. There are also some really good reviews on DW of the Nomad.


----------



## dillinja999

yeah maybe 1 tank for after prewash and one after 2bm, all depends how dirty car is really and how sudsy shampoo is. i went round car 2 and half times on one tank after prewashing when we had saharan dust


----------



## peterdoherty

dillinja999 said:


> good choice, got me one of those last week :thumb:


Had one ordered for over a week and the company let me down (didn't send, didn't refund and didn't contact until I phoned and they said they couldn't supply a week after ordering!) - had to go to directly to nomad.


----------



## dillinja999

i got mine second hand :thumb:


----------



## Eliasasas

Both the Sealey and Nomad washers seem really good. I imagine something like one of these washers plus ONR might be the ultimate solution for someone like me, who lives in an apartment but love to wash my car often.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Naddy37

Eliasasas said:


> I live in an apartment and this sounds very interesting. Would you mind explaining a normal washing procedure for you, using that portable washer? I googled it and found out it holds 14L of water. So how many full tanks of water do you need for rinsing the car before 2BM, and then rinsing the car shampoo off the car once you're done? Is battery life an issue?


I can pre-rinse, wash as normal, then final rinse on one tankful with the Nomad on my e-class.

I don't even bother with the garden hose nowadays.


----------



## BadgerJCW

The Nomad surprised me! It's more powerful than I thought it would be. It doesn't kick out the volume of water that a garden hose/PW does but it's more than adequate for a rinse. I live in a ground floor flat and even though I can, it saves me dragging out the garden hose and having multiple doors open. 

I'll now wash my beloved motor more often as having the Nomad makes it less of a PITA when living in a flat!


----------



## Naddy37

Autoglym rep paid a visit.

5 litres of Express Wax
5 litres of Interior Cleaner
5 litres Glass Cleaner
Spray bottle.

Also a delivery from Clean Your Car.


----------



## danwel

currently trying to resist the AF Revitalise kit at 49.99 delivered


----------



## dailly92

danwel said:


> currently trying to resist the AF Revitalise kit at 49.99 delivered


do it haha. That is a bargain price for the kit and will unlikely come up again


----------



## danwel

dailly92 said:


> do it haha. That is a bargain price for the kit and will unlikely come up again


lol i know but i really don't need and the old me would have bought it but i am trying to be a "better" man in relation to buying products


----------



## Pugnut

CQUK Kit from i4detailing


----------



## luke-m-j

Those purple monsters are lovely


----------



## Naddy37

luke-m-j said:


> Those purple monsters are lovely


They are. I've got the XL too. Only thing wrong with it, you feel a right plank drying the car with it being that funky purple colour....:lol:


----------



## daz1972

This arrived today



Also picked one of these up after reading good things



Need some good weather now :buffer:


----------



## Short1e

Had these delivered this week - Chemical Guys delivery not shown though, still in the car

This from the offer Auto Finesse did the other weekend



This from Polished Bliss


----------



## white night

Just a couple of things came today.....the wax smells just like the Parma violet sweets
who says waxing the car works up a appetite lol








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PugIain

neilos said:


> Autoglym rep paid a visit.
> 
> 5 litres of Express Wax
> 5 litres of Interior Cleaner
> 5 litres Glass Cleaner
> Spray bottle.
> 
> Also a delivery from Clean Your Car.


I have the same pressure sprayer as that. Got mine in B&Q 2 for £3, had them about 6 years. Still working well.


----------



## JethroJay

Mine's all crap so yeah, lol




Buckets of randoms, lol, although this was AFTER a wash, polish wax and yadda yadda, I use new clean clothes every time to stop that dirt going on it from the wash and stuff before!


----------



## hwh

i have just bought poorboys blackhole ,aoutglym srp ,valet pro blue claybar ,bilberry wheel cleaner ,dodo juice born to be mild shampoo nattys blue paste wax ,harlys wax and a load of sponge applicator pads and 30 microfibres as i decided to take the plunge and start cleaning my car myself as its in getting 3 panels resprayed this week and want to keep it looking good when i get it back as atm it has a lot of swirl marks from the drive thru car wash (never again) and i will be taking the plunge this weekend if the weather is good.


----------



## WalterWhite

Arrived today

SN Hybrid - sample pot
SN Buffing Cloth
SN Merino Wheel Mitt
SN Finger Mitt
SN Ferro Lube
DJ Apple iFoam

Got full tub of DJ Cream Egg from ebay


----------



## Drewie

From Roll up and shine. 

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr

Juicy details is next


----------



## TT55BLK

Arrived today BMD Taurus,


----------



## JethroJay

TT55BLK said:


> Arrived today BMD Taurus,


How much was that?? I want it just for the Piston pot, it looks SOOOOOOOOOOOO awesome!!!


----------



## TT55BLK

There was (is?) a group buy in the BMD section so was that. It does look great :thumb:


----------



## V3nom

Piston looks amazing, nice buy :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

I had this arrive yesterday from David at Chemical Guys :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer

Or I need a pad wash.


----------



## danwel

Big Buffer said:


> Or I need a pad wash.


Not sure about that but i need a job where Laura works or access to her money tree at least lol as i've been nosying her instagram pics of recent purchases!!!


----------



## Big Buffer

The girl has a talent what more can I say


----------



## jenks

Only an Asda drying towel, worth a shot at £2


----------



## Clean ocd




----------



## badly_dubbed




----------



## Big Buffer

Ive bought some led lights. Dooka wash pads loads of brushes 105 205 that kind of stuff.
Not much


----------



## Drewie

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr
Even though John shattered his wrist it still turned up sharpish.


----------



## J800PAN

Clean ocd said:


>


Wow nice collection! I love Car Chem!


----------



## MDC250

Few bits from Waxamomo, bit of a green theme going on...


----------



## greymda

Mafra Last Touch Express:


----------



## Mike_Wizz




----------



## Clean ocd

Hugo boss smell air freshner


----------



## petesimcock

Couple of nice parcels arrived today









Under 43p each! Yes please!

Look out engine bays, here I come!


----------



## Naddy37

Those purple monster towels are great.


----------



## SheffSean

J800PAN said:


> Wow nice collection! I love Car Chem!


I never would have guessed lol, it is great stuff I have to agree.

Sean.


----------



## Drewie

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr
Courtesy of Bears wax factory.

Last one for a while I think. Been going mad recently...


----------



## peterdoherty

2 deliveries today


----------



## EcosseGP

Autosmart purchases today - 2 clay clothes and a white waffle pad


----------



## mike41

Went a visit to rollupandshine shop and mainz car care earlier today.


Mike


----------



## whiteclio59

Brought theses thought they was a bargin!

http://www.mainzcarcare.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=456#.U0ew-cq3pKs.facebook


----------



## Guitarjon

Got some brilliant shine detailer through the door today. 

Been wanting some for a while but was too tight to pay the postage from clean your car as I didn't need anything else. 

Someone started selling them on ebay now with free delivery


----------



## Amateurdetailer

Couple of bits n bobs


----------



## chrisgreen

Picked up a few more drying towels from Asda.


----------



## Storry

danwel said:


> currently trying to resist the AF Revitalise kit at 49.99 delivered


Which site is doing this Danwel?


----------



## Clean ocd

Storry said:


> Which site is doing this Danwel?


Yeah what he said where's this website so can order it


----------



## khurum6392

flexipads vented microfibre pads


----------



## MEH4N

Storry said:


> Which site is doing this Danwel?





Clean ocd said:


> Yeah what he said where's this website so can order it


It was amazon but the offer ended.


----------



## GSTR3301

Bought this today... Bmw don't do the E46 rubber boot mats so found this one at TK MAX £6


----------



## Scottish Storm

Well it was actually last night but got a Karcher K2 power washer complete with car kit and home kit. Playing with the snow foam gun today but the only stuff I could get at short notice at ten o'clock on a Saturday was Demon Wash so I tried it with that. The gun that comes with the kit is pretty naff but I got some foam, which I was surprised at given it was a cheap gun and even cheaper product.
Then I added some Megs Gold Class to the mix which improved dwell time and then I ordered a new foam lance! Lol


----------



## neilb62

A 60p Asda car washing sponge... :wave:














Cut it into four and use it to apply tyre shine..... :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Just ordered some Carpro stuff,
Cquk '14 with reload kit
Trix tar & fallout remover
Reflect finishing polish
6" polishing pad
5 large suede microfibres


----------



## saul

Gyeon Cancoat
Gyeon Iron
Lake Country 5.5" Hydrotech Pads
AF Oblitarate


----------



## Ns1980

Have got Gyeon RIM arriving today and have just ordered Car Pro DLUX


----------



## Short1e

This arrived with me today :argie:


----------



## suspal

Short1e said:


> This arrived with me today :argie:


Miss moneybags :lol:


----------



## Ns1980

These just arrived from Motorgeek


----------



## mike41

Replacement hose for my nilfisk and a couple of AB bits from the sales section on here.







[/URL]
Mike


----------



## whiteclio59

whiteclio59 said:


> Brought theses thought they was a bargin!
> 
> http://www.mainzcarcare.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=456#.U0ew-cq3pKs.facebook


Mike41 have you tried theses ?


----------



## mike41

whiteclio59 said:


> Mike41 have you tried theses ?


No mate I have'nt,(not got a machine polisher)but I had a look at them on saturday. They look well made and they had plenty left at that time. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Coopertim

25 quid all in, keep it handys 48 in total for 15£ good for throwaway jobs and tender for the Asda towels.


----------



## Goodfella36




----------



## suspal

Goodfella36 said:


>


Won the jackpot Lee nice haul you got there bro.


----------



## peterdoherty

Delivery from gtechniq 
1l C2v3
2 x G6 Perfect Glass
10 x Microfibers
1 x 750ml spray bottle
6 x 500ml spray bottle (impressed with the quality for such a low price)

And a few foam applicators thrown in the box too!


----------



## Guru

This arrived just now at work after an agonizing wait of 25 days -


----------



## white night

Guru said:


> This arrived just now at work after an agonizing wait of 25 days -


Can you tell me what it is and where did you get it from as I can't read Chinese lol.


----------



## Mk5 madness

Does anyone know how to get this finger mitt clean because it's driving me mad I've tried everything has anyone got any tip of trick to get it clean,because every time it dries and I go to put wax on my car all wax dust goes everywhere.i don't know if it's because it's a had wax ( dodo juice blue velvet pro) or what.


----------



## chrisgreen

Mk5 madness said:


> Does anyone know how to get this finger mitt clean because it's driving me mad I've tried everything has anyone got any tip of trick to get it clean,because every time it dries and I go to put wax on my car all wax dust goes everywhere.i don't know if it's because it's a had wax ( dodo juice blue velvet pro) or what.


Seriously dude - stop being a cheapskate and buy a bloody new one!


----------



## Fraser911

Today I have bought:

Bilt hamber 200g clay bar
A mammoth drying woolly
2 hexlogic machine pads
satsuma rock
dodo juice orange crush tester
3m masking tape
plasticare black trim dye

bank has taking a beaten today


----------



## Dodolover

*Restocked*








[/URL][/IMG]

Restocked, 2 new hozelock sprayers and a load of new things to try!!


----------



## J800PAN

CarChem Snowfoam 10l
CarChem Leather Cleaner
CarChem Leather Cream
CarChem Leather Armour
Polishing Leather
Application Pad
Free Microfibre
Free Case
5x Flexipads from Mainz 
2x Waffle pads
3x Wheel Cleaning Sticks


----------



## Mk5 madness

chrisgreen said:


> Seriously dude - stop being a cheapskate and buy a bloody new one!


I thought they where meant to be washed and reused I've only used it three times I don't think its a cheapskate if that's what your meant to do use it a couple of time and bin it, it's pointless even wasting 3 quid on it


----------



## MEH4N

Mk5 madness said:


> Does anyone know how to get this finger mitt clean because it's driving me mad I've tried everything has anyone got any tip of trick to get it clean,because every time it dries and I go to put wax on my car all wax dust goes everywhere.i don't know if it's because it's a had wax ( dodo juice blue velvet pro) or what.


Drop of neat fairy after use and rub it in, then rinse with clean water and let dry. It should help. After quite a few uses you can't help it turning blue as thats dye tranfer. HTH :thumb:

You should see the colours of my SN ones.


----------



## Guru

white night said:


> Can you tell me what it is and where did you get it from as I can't read Chinese lol.


It's not Chinese, it's Japanese.

It's Soft99 Fusso Coat, a wax from Japan with PTFE in it. I got it on ebay from a seller in Russia. Here's a whole long thread on it -

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=328751


----------



## Scottish Storm

New foam lance


----------



## jenks

delivered from carpro yesterday.


----------



## stu...

Noticed that my local auto spares shop has started stocking poorboys stuff so picked up some wheel sealant, i may nip back for some EX P but having just waxed my car it will be a while before i put it on.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

stu... said:


> Noticed that my local auto spares shop has started stocking poorboys stuff so picked up some wheel sealant, i may nip back for some EX P but having just waxed my car it will be a while before i put it on.


Hope you kept your receipt for the wheel sealant? Try and take it back and exchange it for something else as it's garbage.


----------



## chrisgreen

Mk5 madness said:


> I thought they where meant to be washed and reused I've only used it three times I don't think its a cheapskate if that's what your meant to do use it a couple of time and bin it, it's pointless even wasting 3 quid on it


Yes, they are meant to be cleaned and reused, but that one is clearly ruined. At the end of the day it's a bit of foam and certainly using it with a colour-charged wax is going to degrade it.

It's worth it to bin it and break out a fresh one on this occasion.


----------



## k9vnd

chrisgreen said:


> Seriously dude - stop being a cheapskate and buy a bloody new one!


Obviously dnt know then chris? the lack of your claimed "ocd"


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Mk5 madness said:


> Does anyone know how to get this finger mitt clean because it's driving me mad I've tried everything has anyone got any tip of trick to get it clean,because every time it dries and I go to put wax on my car all wax dust goes everywhere.i don't know if it's because it's a had wax ( dodo juice blue velvet pro) or what.


APC :thumb: I use Britemax Grime out , leave it for 15 min at least and wash it .


----------



## Mk5 madness

Last weekends orders,not to happy the wheel cleaner had leaked in transit but hey hoo.
AM detailing snow foam
Chemicalguys v34,v36,v38
T-cut
RainX
Trim removal kit
Autoglym metal polish
Isopropanol
Buffing towel
Chemicalguys wheel cleaner and new look trim gel
Dodo juice supernatural detailing clay+clay lube
Dodo juice lime prime light and lime prime
Under body jet wash attachment
Kestrel DAS6+ three pads a five inch backing plate and a six inch backing plate


----------



## muzzer

Valet Pro Enzyme odour eater
Valet Pro snow foam
Hose end sprayer

All from CYC


----------



## Ceratec

Some victora concours to go over my prima amigo


----------



## Bristle Hound

CarPro IronX & CarPro DLUX direct from CarPro :thumb:

Found a 10% discount code to lessen the blow


----------



## Trip tdi

Britemax Iron max.


----------



## mike41

Autobrite purple velvet shampoo. 
Mike


----------



## MDC250

These...can't remember for the life of me why I thought I need them...glass cleaning?


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Bought 5 bottles of AutoBrite's Purple Rain! :thumb:


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Also bought these.
















wanted to give Mainz a test.








£2 each, worth a try.


----------



## whiteclio59

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Also bought these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanted to give Mainz a test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £2 each, worth a try.


Heard about mainz though FB and for the pads £2 each it is worth a try!ive ordered some they seem okay.


----------



## xiphidius

Just been perusing around my local B&Q this morning when I spotted these little numbers...









They would be excellent for water, QD, premixed and surplus pre-wash detailing chemicals (I think)
So I picked up half a dozen
Hey at a £1 a pop....
I wouldn't be overly sure about the longevity of the product but its not as if its gonna break the bank.
After disconnecting the spray head I had to blow through the delivery pipe to prime.
Filled the unit with water 1000ml (which is marked in increments on the outside of sturdy plastic bottle) 
The spring trigger is taught and tight and it delivers quite a widespread fan of liquid which can be adjusted via the nozzle for a straight jet if required.
Nice little product for the price. (for skinflints like me) :lol:

_Regards
C_


----------



## mike41

whiteclio59 said:


> Heard about mainz though FB and for the pads £2 each it is worth a try!ive ordered some they seem okay.


Theyre doing 15% discount off everything this weekend :thumb:
Mike


----------



## danwel

mike41 said:


> Theyre doing 15% discount off everything this weekend :thumb:
> Mike


Do you need a code?


----------



## Rayner

xiphidius said:


> Just been perusing around my local B&Q this morning when I spotted these little numbers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would be excellent for water, QD, premixed and surplus pre-wash detailing chemicals (I think)
> So I picked up half a dozen
> Hey at a £1 a pop....
> I wouldn't be overly sure about the longevity of the product but its not as if its gonna break the bank.
> After disconnecting the spray head I had to blow through the delivery pipe to prime.
> Filled the unit with water 1000ml (which is marked in increments on the outside of sturdy plastic bottle)
> The spring trigger is taught and tight and it delivers quite a widespread fan of liquid which can be adjusted via the nozzle for a straight jet if required.
> Nice little product for the price. (for skinflints like me) :lol:
> 
> _Regards
> C_


I bought some a while ago... Good aren't they?!

Only thing I would say is don't change the spray head, none of my others fit properly and all leaked a little

The one that comes with it is actually quite good, APC, tardis and panel wipe haven't knackered yet. Tbh for the price you can't go wrong


----------



## mike41

2 litre pump sprayer and a glass cloth from Wilkos. 
Mike


----------



## shiny i10

Hi TheGruffalo1 , where did you get the £2 each red applicators from? Thanks


----------



## Rayner

shiny i10 said:


> Hi TheGruffalo1 , where did you get the £2 each red applicators from? Thanks


Not applicators, machine pads mate
http://www.mainzcarcare.co.uk/polishing-prep-and-waxing?page=5
:thumb:


----------



## shiny i10

rayner said:


> Not applicators, machine pads mate
> http://www.mainzcarcare.co.uk/polishing-prep-and-waxing?page=5
> :thumb:


cheers mate


----------



## Rabidracoon28

mike41 said:


> 2 litre pump sprayer and a glass cloth from Wilkos.
> Mike


Those sprayers are brilliant Mike


----------



## mike41

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Those sprayers are brilliant Mike


Fancied one since you posted it a few weeks back 
Mike


----------



## whiteclio59

mike41 said:


> Theyre doing 15% discount off everything this weekend :thumb:
> Mike


Yeah saw that but af are going a promo where you get a free wax as i really want to try desire but i did order a few pads @ £2 each 
Dan.


----------



## mike41

whiteclio59 said:


> Yeah saw that but af are going a promo where you get a free wax as i really want to try desire but i did order a few pads @ £2 each
> Dan.


Saw the AF promo too,but I'm all spent up for the month now lol
Mike


----------



## Mish

I bought the Flex PE 14-2 150 today which I can't wait to use


----------



## suspal

Mish said:


> I ought the Flex PE 14-2 150 today which I can't wait to use


Nice touch


----------



## Mish

suspal said:


> Nice touch


It's a steal at £275 from Autobrite 

Got a few pads too


----------



## bigmac3161

Perfect for wife's new white juke.


----------



## Tiggersmith

MDC250 said:


> These...can't remember for the life of me why I thought I need them...glass cleaning?


And/or exhaust tips?


----------



## whiteclio59

mike41 said:


> Saw the AF promo too,but I'm all spent up for the month now lol
> Mike


Same here on nights away lol
Im any after a desire sample if any1 has one? Ive used CP any other brands the same and any cheaper that does the same job? .


----------



## MDC250

Tiggersmith said:


> And/or exhaust tips?


Will give it a go, at the very least something to use on the oven/hob when I'm stuck indoors.

:thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS

whiteclio59 said:


> Same here on nights away lol
> Im any after a desire sample if any1 has one? Ive used CP any other brands the same and any cheaper that does the same job? .


Valet Pro Citrus Wash, cheaper to buy 5 litres and it dilutes 1:10 .. can't get much better


----------



## k9vnd

R222 GEL cleaner
Juicy details very cherry wheel gel
Applicators
R222 wax applicators, best ive used to date there really good.
Gtec panel wipe
More lake gold pads
Prima amigo


----------



## G4V JW

Birth


----------



## G4V JW

My birthday this week and my awesome wife bought me this :


image by G4V JW, on Flickr

Pukka bit of kit , stood up to 4 hours constant hoovering yesterday on a minging A5 I had to do , well impressed :thumb:

Halfords 3 for 2 purchase yesterday , only went for leather cleaner


image by G4V JW, on Flickr

Gav


----------



## Fraser911

£14.99... Bargain


----------



## DMS

This little lot from dooka detailing


----------



## jon-sri

just spent £50 with cyc on various polishing pads ,3m tape and sanding discs.


----------



## aDAM31

New monster drying towel, 3 pack of CYC towels, 303 protectant and some Carlack glass sealant...

All from CYC


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Grunty-Boii said:


> £14.99... Bargain


Got one, they are top notch!


----------



## Goodylax

Grunty-Boii said:


> £14.99... Bargain


Link anyone?
Searched in the States, found an identical one but for $60


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Goodylax said:


> Link anyone?
> Searched in the States, found an identical one but for $60


http://www.homebargains.co.uk/products/139-homelectric-hand-held-steam-cleaner.aspx


----------



## Kickasskev

USA more expensive than the UK??????? Give over


----------



## Scottland

G4V JW said:


> My birthday this week and my awesome wife bought me this :
> 
> 
> image by G4V JW, on Flickr
> 
> Pukka bit of kit , stood up to 4 hours constant hoovering yesterday on a minging A5 I had to do , well impressed :thumb:
> 
> Gav


That looks neat, what's the suction like?


----------



## G4V JW

Very impressive , as good as if not better than my house vacuum I normally use , highly recommend ! :thumb:


----------



## OllieL

Grunty-Boii said:


> £14.99... Bargain


Where was that from?

Ollie


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Ollie, link above.


----------



## Rayner

Finally caught Prima Amigo in stock at CYC :thumb:


----------



## Flakey

An all American rinse less wash and an all British PTFE based wax.


----------



## Hercs74

I've purchased this morning the hand held steam cleaner, Lime Prime and a bunch of Hex Logic Pads


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Just got this delivered!


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Just read the Z8 bottle, is it really that good?


----------



## Bartl

Zaino blonde towels. They're back in stock.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Z8 was one of the first sprays like this I bought and have found it hard to beat since. A little goes a very long way so use extremely sparingly


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Hope it lives up to it then! Finally try my first Bouncers wax too!


----------



## s29nta

Autosmart G101 and Duet:thumb:


----------



## MEH4N

Kash-Jnr said:


> Hope it lives up to it then! Finally try my first Bouncers wax too!


You will love them both. VI is awesome. bet you've sniffed the pot more than twice already :lol:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

MEH4N said:


> You will love them both. VI is awesome. bet you've sniffed the pot more than twice already :lol:


Your quite right! Can't wait to try it. My collection is massive right now... I have way to much stuff. Can't wait to use the Zaino shampoo too.


----------



## fogulrs

Sonax xtreme brilliant shine detailed sonax polymer net shield also a clay cloth all from saverschoice a lot of sonax stuff at great prices!


----------



## AustCy

Iron x
Nattys wax
White diamond glaze
And some more clay bars

Next up is the DA


----------



## chrisgreen

Kash-Jnr said:


> Just read the Z8 bottle, is it really that good?


Yes - it really is, and you need so little to achieve great results. One bottle of Z8 will last ages.


----------



## MEH4N

got some zaino blonde towels today


----------



## Kash-Jnr

MEH4N said:


> got some zaino blonde towels today


Where can I get these from?


----------



## AllenF

I had one of them and got rid of it it was just stupid


----------



## Johnny_B

Bought myself 

25L Bucket
Frecla Clay Mitt
2 x AG Tar Remover


----------



## AllenF

WTF is a frecla clay mitt?????????


----------



## Rabidracoon28

AllenF said:


> WTF is a frecla clay mitt?????????


Obviously he meant Farecla. We would be here all day if we were to question and pull every grammatical and spelling error ;-)

Such as your lack of a fullstop here, between it and it:


AllenF said:


> I had one of them and got rid of it it was just stupid


----------



## Bartl

Kash-Jnr said:


> Where can I get these from?


From zaino uk


----------



## Johnny_B

AllenF said:


> WTF is a frecla clay mitt?????????


so so sorry i missed the a


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Bartl said:


> From zaino uk


Cheers mate! God, they are expensive!


----------



## yetizone

An expensive couple of days at Yeti Towers :thumb: …

Valet Pro - Plastic Non Scratch Brush
Megs - Handi-Hold Bottle (947ml) x 2
Megs - Chemical Resistant Sprayer x 2
CarPro - Iron X (1 Litre ECO Pack)
Menzerna - Power Protect Ultra Sealant
Vikan - Long Handled Soft Brush
Vikan - Slimline Upholstery Brush
Sonax - Full Effect Wheel Cleaner (50% Extra Free)
Sonax - Gummi Pfleger Rubber Care
Rayon - 125mm (5") Glass Polishing Pad
Chemical Guys - New Car Smell Air freshener
Disposable Nitrile Gloves - Pkg/100
Autosmart - Smart Wheels
Planet Polish - Rim-Mat


----------



## Naddy37

yetizone said:


> Vikan - Long Handled Soft Brush


Got the same brush a few weeks ago. Quality bit of kit. Great for the arches.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Got some more stuff (I probably could argue I don't need)..
Elite XL Ultra Plush Deep Pile Drying Towel (60x90cm) 
Gtechniq 243x70mm Polypropylene Sticker 
Chemical Guys - Bare Bones Undercarriage Spray
3 x Zaino Blonde towels
Carpro Reset Shampoo
Carpro Spotless
Atomiza Pet Hair Brush
Mamba Black Gloves
PB Micro-Restore


----------



## deano82

Brought a pot of Show Edition


----------



## polac5397

gallon of chemical guys v7 detailer
gallon of chemical guys glossworkz shampoo
gallon of chemical guys diablo wheel cleaner
5 litres of pre wash snow foam

ready to clean !!!


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Decided to give UltimateFinish a quick order too!

Polish Angel Charisma & Polish Angel Honey!

That's me done for 2014...


----------



## gaz_vxr

Car Pro DLUX
Wash/Wheels/Rinse bucket stickers
5l VP ANSF
5l AS Smart Wheels
Gyeon Bathe+
Gyeon Wetcoat
EZ Detail Pro Wheel Brush


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Kash-Jnr said:


> That's me done for 2014...


After not even 5 months? Yeah right ;-)


----------



## Fraser911

Recieved my DA Pads today


----------



## s29nta

AG vinyl and rubbercare, AG car glass polish and some megs endurance tyre gel:thumb:


----------



## Rayner

s29nta said:


> AG vinyl and rubbercare, AG car glass polish and some megs endurance tyre gel:thumb:


So which one didn't you pay for?


----------



## Skodaw

AB Magifoam & lance
AB spray abyss
AB Purple Velvet shampoo
AB wheelelzebub wheel sealant
AB Cherry glaze
AB Very cherry none acid wheel cleaner
10 x Microfibres 
3 x Microfibre applicators


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Rabidracoon28 said:


> After not even 5 months? Yeah right ;-)


Its a constant battle mate... :wall:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Ultimate finish. The quickest order turnaround for me so far!








And came this morning.


----------



## roelliwohde

A "little bit" of stuff from Lupus Autopflege:










4x 250ml Bottles
4x Lake Country Microfiber Pad 107mm
4x Lake Country Microfiber Pad 132mm
Lupus Wash Mitt Basic
Lupus Wash Mitt Premium
Wet Sanding Paper P5000
10x Kovax Buflex Disc 3000
Double Soft Touch blue/gray 90x60cm
3x Double Soft Touch blue/gray 40x40cm
3x Double Soft Touch blue/gray 60x40cm
3x Double Soft Touch 900 60x40cm
3x Lupus Wave 500 60x40cm
5x Lupus All Purpose 40x40cm
Wheel Woolies
Koch Chemie Wheel Cleaner
Sonax Xtreme Wheel Cleaner
Chemical Guys Bare Bones
Sonax Profiline EX 04/06 Polish 250ml
13,5 Liter Bucket with
Gritguard
Gamma Seal Lid
Lot of Lupus Stickers for my storage boxes


----------



## chrisgreen

My Karcher Wet & Dry Vac finally arrived from Karcher Outlet:


----------



## Rascal_69

Liquid elements black diamond
Liquid elements paint freezer
Liquid elements black silk mf


----------



## Brophy

G3 clay mitts 

Thought I'd give them a try


----------



## mike41

Brophy said:


> G3 clay mitts
> 
> Thought I'd give them a try


3-4-2 still on at Halfords then? 
Mike


----------



## Soul boy 68

I have on order :

a Brinkman swirl finder light
Swiss wax Auto Bahn wheel sealent
some micro fibre cloths
a set of polishing pads
Nattys Blue paste wax
two bottles of IPA
a pack of 10 applycator pads
two bottles of Chemicle Guys bare bones
£££££££££ my wallet hurts


----------



## Blueberry

This arrived 2 days ago and it's brilliant for spotting swirls


----------



## Soul boy 68

Blueberry said:


> This arrived 2 days ago and it's brilliant for spotting swirls


That will light up a football pitch.


----------



## Blueberry

It does 👍

Will light up the garage when machine polishing in there and also be a swirl spotter. A bargain to boot too 👍


----------



## xiphidius

Too much
I'm on the War Dept's Radar now....lol


----------



## xiphidius

Give us an Url Blueberry....


----------



## Blueberry

I won it on eBay. Usually a few on there

http://bit.ly/ROwFsN


----------



## sistersvisions

Blueberry said:


> This arrived 2 days ago and it's brilliant for spotting swirls


is that one cool white or warm white?


----------



## Blueberry

Cool white I think !


----------



## aDAM31

Just a small one for me. I bought the small 30ml pot of "hybrid" wax on WaxyBox yesterday. Even if it's not that great it's a rare pot.


----------



## white night

Just to keep the wife happy in her daily driver.......plus they were on sale too


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Surf City Garage The Works Detailing Essentials Kit
Surf City Garage Nano Seal Protective Coat 
Surf City Garage Nano Glaze Gloss Coat


----------



## Mike_Wizz




----------



## Clean ocd

Sand block 3 sheets of 2000 and 3 sheets of 3000 Meguiars unigrit


----------



## Golfjero

Dodo juice tarmalade and arrived to me SV Onyx!! This il like drugs


----------



## b9rgo1234

Just had my Mitchell and King delivery 
Snow,
Spa
Cleanse
Nourish
Rim
Tyre
and a sample of Armour.
John was also kind enough to throw in a couple of samples of the QD too.

Now just to hide the bank statement...


----------



## Clean ocd

Just ordered a carbon fibre quick detail bottle from carbon collective


----------



## Zetec-al

A flex rotary 14-2 150 arrived with me this afternoon!

Can't wait to use it!


----------



## suspal

Zetec-al said:


> A flex rotary 14-2 150 arrived with me this afternoon!
> 
> Can't wait to use it!


Welcome to the flex club


----------



## Clean ocd

suspal said:


> Welcome to the flex club


My next rotary when have money is that to replace my bullet proof makita :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al

suspal said:


> Welcome to the flex club


Haha thought you may see this, thanks!


----------



## bigmac3161

Gyeon bathe and wet coat.


----------



## deegan1979

Blackfire shampoo for the car, prima epic and mystique for the van, and a couple of lake county ccs pads to try


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Nice little ordered received today from Elite Car Care, great service as usual.


----------



## white night

Was in wilkos today and noticed these are on offer at the moment for £2.49 
each so why not.......the wipes are pants but the glass cleaner spray is spot
on........oh the wax is only £4.50 at the moment too.


----------



## Titanium Htail

I bought some of these ^^^^ to help spread detailing world.

John Tht.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Got 4 750ml bottles of Astonish Tar and Insect remover for £3.98. Works really well on tar spots.


----------



## Clean ocd

Ordered a few carpro Microfiber Hybrid towels just there


----------



## MDC250

AndyA4TDI said:


> Nice little ordered received today from Elite Car Care, great service as usual.


Thought you were reducing your product line up not buying more :lol:


----------



## pug207

Popped into Roll up and Shine in Clown last friday, Nice shop and great service. Bought these, never tried either but thats half the fun right?


----------



## AndyA4TDI

MDC250 said:


> Thought you were reducing your product line up not buying more :lol:


I am, honestly, shifted approx 14 items and spent the cash on these 7.


----------



## AlexEvansCapri

got to get cracking under the arches of me capri this weekend so topped up my collection with:

VP Citrus Pre Wash
VP Advanced PH Snowfoam
Vikan multipurpose brush
An Elite bottle with mega foaming spray head
A garden pump spray (Aldi £3 bargain!)

Got a busy weekend planned good job its a bank holiday!


----------



## HITCH2310

*New additions from Envy Car Care*

I took advantage of their HTST offer:


Can't wait to give them a try.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

From DetailedClean 
Great service :thumb:


----------



## Jools

[/URL][/IMG]

200ml Charisma
200ml Bella Clean
200ml Red Opal
200ml Black Wulfenite
500ml Ultra Red
500ml Presto Detail
200ml Aqua
500ml & 2 x 200ml Escalate Lotion
500ml & 2 x 200ml Master Final
500ml & 200ml Master Compound
100ml Invincible Primer
200ml Cosmic Glasscoat
200ml Centurion
100ml & 50ml Palm Balm
500ml & 200ml Master Sealant
500ml Viking Shield......


----------



## JMorty

Jools said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 200ml Charisma
> 200ml Bella Clean
> 200ml Red Opal
> 200ml Black Wulfenite
> 500ml Ultra Red
> 500ml Presto Detail
> 200ml Aqua
> 500ml & 2 x 200ml Escalate Lotion
> 500ml & 2 x 200ml Master Final
> 500ml & 200ml Master Compound
> 100ml Invincible Primer
> 200ml Cosmic Glasscoat
> 200ml Centurion
> 100ml & 50ml Palm Balm
> 500ml & 200ml Master Sealant
> 500ml Viking Shield......


Bloomin Nora! That's cash monies right there, must have cost a small planet that!


----------



## Mitchd

Received my few bits and pierces from abs recent Easter sale !


----------



## Mitchd

Received my few bits and pierces from abs recent Easter sale !


----------



## Graham225

Citrus power.


----------



## Guru

JMorty said:


> Bloomin Nora! That's cash monies right there, must have cost a small planet that!


Exactly my thoughts. :doublesho


----------



## Clean ocd

My carpro towels arrived


----------



## Rodriguez

Last week it was hard on my wallet...


----------



## Short1e

Rodriguez said:


> Last week it was hard on my wallet...


Nice order :thumb:


----------



## mike41

Mike


----------



## zipfly

Waxybox 17


----------



## Storry

Jools said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 200ml Charisma
> 
> 200ml Bella Clean
> 
> 200ml Red Opal
> 
> 200ml Black Wulfenite
> 
> 500ml Ultra Red
> 
> 500ml Presto Detail
> 
> 200ml Aqua
> 
> 500ml & 2 x 200ml Escalate Lotion
> 
> 500ml & 2 x 200ml Master Final
> 
> 500ml & 200ml Master Compound
> 
> 100ml Invincible Primer
> 
> 200ml Cosmic Glasscoat
> 
> 200ml Centurion
> 
> 100ml & 50ml Palm Balm
> 
> 500ml & 200ml Master Sealant
> 
> 500ml Viking Shield......


What brand is this? Looks like medicine! Haha


----------



## danwel

Storry said:


> What brand is this? Looks like medicine! Haha


Polish Angel


----------



## Naddy37

Set of Wheel Woolies.

Not used them yet, but I can see why they are a tad expensive..

Well made, sturdy set of brushes.


----------



## B0DSKI

Def Wax D u r u s Glaze


----------



## mr.t

Ordered valet pro citrus pre wash and billberry whel cleaner.


----------



## Raging Squirrel

Meguiars DA microfiber cutting pads
Meguiars DA correction compound 946ml
Valet Pro Dragon's Breath 1L
Auto Finesse Oblitarate
Auto Finesse Crystal
2 spray bottles
dispenser bottle

and I'm about to order 2 Dodo Juice Tooled Up holdalls for my kit as the boxers I have are breaking


----------



## aDAM31

WaxyBox hybrid wax...smells good! Hopefully it looks good on the car too.


----------



## Clean ocd

Lhr15es


----------



## Coopertim

Arrived today after a couple of weeks  looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## Christian6984

Today bought a PTG


----------



## Superlander

This came yesterday, can't wait to try it today.


----------



## Clean ocd




----------



## octaviatsi

Dodo Juice Supernatural wax - heard a lot about it and can't wait to test it out...


----------



## C-220

pug207 said:


> Popped into Roll up and Shine in Clown last friday, Nice shop and great service. Bought these, never tried either but thats half the fun right?


Any feedback on the Diamond Glaze?? Been thinking about trying this out for a while on my silver car.


----------



## Naddy37

Going by the recommendations of others on here.....


----------



## white night

Well I thought I would get some new applicators as I'm sick of 
the cheap ones off eBay as that just disintegrate after 5 minutes
of use so went for the g3 ones........oh and some scratch X to try
and mask up a key mark on the wife's daliy driver.


What are the pads like to use? as I'm saving up for a DAS pro at the moment


----------



## Phillloyd

Tried my fusso wax
Love it!


----------



## Shinybeemer

Just filled up a basket on the Gtechniq site.. trying to pluck up the courage to click 'Checkout' :-/


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Shinybeemer said:


> Just filled up a basket on the Gtechniq site.. trying to pluck up the courage to click 'Checkout' :-/


Do it, do it, do it...


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Top up of some of good stuff.










Fallout Remover.
G101.
HighStyle.
Low foam for my carpet cleaner.


----------



## MDC250

Arrived Friday...

15 pads
Couple of lovely drying/micro fibre towels
Couple applicators


----------



## MDC250

Phillloyd said:


> Tried my fusso wax
> Love it!


That does look good and whilst my brain is saying it's cos the paint was prepared well and you don't need any more waxes, my heart is saying go on get some, in fact get both dark and light version. Hope the GB that keeps getting mentioned goes ahead...


----------



## Scottland

Waschpudel finally gave in, so replaced it with this:


----------



## camerashy

Bouncers CTR Wolf White Satin shampoo and Sonax QDS all being tried for the fist time


----------



## bigup




----------



## Clean ocd

My new sprayers


----------



## white night

Was in b&m bargains and came across this for £15 and 
thought why not.....


----------



## jb1

Just received my AutoBrite snow foam lance with magifoam and Nilfisk centennial. Looking forward to using these on the motors.


----------



## JBirchy

:argie::argie:


----------



## Short1e

JBirchy said:


> :argie::argie:


You got the 28 pot before me


----------



## nichol4s

JBirchy said:


> :argie::argie:


would have been better in a blue box to match the jar!


----------



## Ns1980

nichol4s said:


> would have been better in a blue box to match the jar!


Indeed, but 48 boxes made specially in blue would've made the wax very very expensive


----------



## JBirchy

Short1e said:


> You got the 28 pot before me


Sorry Laura!


----------



## steve from wath

lent my bits to russ @ reflectology

started to be put on the red shopper in the pic

available thru facebook SiRamik


----------



## Short1e

Few bits that have arrived throughout the week

*Bearswaxfactory* - Thanks Martin for the excellent service as always







*Def Wax* - Beadology Edition, pot 22 of 48



*Waxamomo* - Thank you Chris :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980

Beadology #14/48


----------



## Guru

Short1e said:


> Few bits that have arrived throughout the week


Secret millionairess!


----------



## Natalie

Angelwax Blue Rinse, Bilberry & H2Go and Dr Beasleys samples  top service from BWF.


----------



## tightlines

new hose arrived from qwashers for my nilfisk


----------



## Ns1980

Wolf's Yellow Snow


----------



## chrisgreen

^ Best name for a product ever!


----------



## Banham49

Just places an order for a dooka wash mitt and wheel mitt


----------



## Mani

[/URL][/IMG]
This came today


----------



## TT55BLK

MyDW by hdrflow, on Flickr


----------



## mike41

Paid a visit to Mainz Carcare and Rollupandshine today.


----------



## dillinja999

just ordered 
5 litres vp cpw
sonax bsd
2 sonus apps
2 perl microfiber apps


----------



## illeagalhunter

Stuff from the last 2weeks


----------



## deegan1979

Finally got me a flex


----------



## herbiedacious

Hope you like it after all that deliberation! I'm sure you will.


----------



## Zetec-al

Nice flex! I've just got one too!


----------



## deegan1979

Zetec-al said:


> Nice flex! I've just got one too!


Pretty cool arnt they, havnt used mine yet but hopefully tmrw ill pop its cherry


----------



## pringles1984

Weather permitting tomorrow will be when they come out to play


----------



## bigup

been out the game for a while, my new purchases 

more to come in next few days!


----------



## Zetec-al

deegan1979 said:


> Pretty cool arnt they, havnt used mine yet but hopefully tmrw ill pop its cherry


Yes very nice machine, I've used it on 2 panels so far. Still trying to find the bloody time inbetween the rain and work!:wall:


----------



## Cmak444

Received the following at the weekend from autobright










It's the medium clay bar kit, tyre seal and some applicators

Hopefully get to try them next weekend


----------



## sistersvisions

A pot of this....


----------



## 20vKarlos

I actually thought you bought all of them for a second then!


----------



## neilb62

Two new buckets with grit guards and some Stoner Invisible Glass Cleaner...


----------



## chrisgreen

I have Soft99 Fusso Coat Light 12 months - who wants to touch me?


Soft99 Fusso Coat 12 Month by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Ns1980

Got a couple of other bits recently..


----------



## MDC250

chrisgreen said:


> I have Soft99 Fusso Coat Light 12 months - who wants to touch me?
> 
> 
> Soft99 Fusso Coat 12 Month by Chris Green, on Flickr


Mine arrived today in work, I'm hiding it in the car until I can sneak it in past the Mrs. She will go mental.

Will be even more difficult getting the 5l of Car Chem Shampoo past her when it turns up later in the week :lol:


----------



## chrisgreen

MDC250 said:


> Mine arrived today in work, I'm hiding it in the car until I can sneak it in past the Mrs. She will go mental.
> 
> Will be even more difficult getting the 5l of Car Chem Shampoo past her when it turns up later in the week :lol:


Got my Fusso in without being spotted, so I'm safe for another day.

Even I struggle getting a 5L in past the missus though - I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Hoochienoballs

A few bits this week:
12.5lt Magifoam
Nilfisk E120
PD8
Pads
Megs 105 & 205


----------



## Guru

MDC250 said:


> I'm hiding it in the car until I can sneak it in past the Mrs.


Hah, tell me about it. Mine is still in the car after nearly two months now, and so are a few microfibers that I bought some six months back. If my wife sees how many towels I have for just one car, I had it - not to mention they will be hijacked.


----------



## MEH4N

chrisgreen said:


> Got my Fusso in without being spotted, so I'm safe for another day.
> 
> Even I struggle getting a 5L in past the missus though - I wish you the best of luck


Chris if you want some car chem cola shampoo let me know and you can have 500ml of mine. Its a flipping awesome shampoo btw.


----------



## danwel

MEH4N said:


> Chris if you want some car chem cola shampoo let me know and you can have 500ml of mine. Its a flipping awesome shampoo btw.


Not what i wanted to hear as i have been trying to avoid buying anymore gear but i do like the idea of the cola shampoo lol


----------



## bigup

todays goodies



Gtechniq C5 and 5L Sonax BSD


----------



## Clean ocd

danwel said:


> Not what i wanted to hear as i have been trying to avoid buying anymore gear but i do like the idea of the cola shampoo lol


The coconut smells great too :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980

My aluminium pot of Beadology Edition arrived...


----------



## yerfeetstoobig

nothing so far, ordering in the next week. Gtechniq products to protect my new car


----------



## Short1e

These arrived too 

*50 Cal Detailing*



*Waxybox top of goodies*


----------



## MDC250

bigup said:


> todays goodies
> 
> 
> 
> Gtechniq C5 and 5L Sonax BSD


Where did you get your BSD from if you don't mind me asking? Don't know why have seen a couple of places doing it around the £40 mark just a little nervy about whether would be getting the real deal. I'm very paranoid but also tight which is a bad mix :lol:


----------



## FatTony

MDC250 said:


> Where did you get your BSD from if you don't mind me asking? Don't know why have seen a couple of places doing it around the £40 mark just a little nervy about whether would be getting the real deal. I'm very paranoid but also tight which is a bad mix :lol:


http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/car-m...shine-detailer-bsd-5l-bulk-quick-protect.html

May not be from same place but same price delivered..


----------



## MDC250

FatTony said:


> http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/car-m...shine-detailer-bsd-5l-bulk-quick-protect.html
> 
> May not be from same place but same price delivered..


Cheers pal, think that was one of the sites I had bookmarked. Have never heard of them until mentioned on another thread.


----------



## slineclean

My Beadology Edition and free gift


----------



## Clyde

MDC250 said:


> Cheers pal, think that was one of the sites I had bookmarked. Have never heard of them until mentioned on another thread.


Got mine from CYC: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/valet...illiant-shine-detailer-5-litre/prod_1192.html


----------



## Drewie

Last week
R222 paint cleanser, wolf's deironizer V4, Gyeon prep, swissvax wheel brush and microfibre madness cloudbuster. 

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr

This week
Some Pro labelled samples courtesy of Short1e &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr

And today; Wolf's pink slip clay lube, Wolf's yellow snow, CG microfibre wash, scholl s17+, autofinesse mint rims and a monster microfibre purple monster - not as thick, but much softer than the uber ones, I'll see how it dries tomorrow 

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Drewie said:


> Last week
> R222 paint cleanser, wolf's deironizer V4, Gyeon prep, swissvax wheel brush and microfibre madness cloudbuster.
> 
> Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr
> 
> This week
> Some Pro labelled samples courtesy of Short1e ����
> 
> Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr
> 
> And today; Wolf's pink slip clay lube, Wolf's yellow snow, CG microfibre wash, scholl s17+, autofinesse mint rims and a monster microfibre purple monster - not as thick, but much softer than the uber ones, I'll see how it dries tomorrow
> 
> Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


What's the cg microfiber wash like?


----------



## Spoony

Ns1980 said:


> My aluminium pot of Beadology Edition arrived...


Where do I get more info on this?


----------



## AndyA4TDI

This lot arrived this week.


----------



## Blueberry

Got these little beauties to try out


----------



## DMH-01

Received some Fusso Coat 12 this week, hopefully get to use it at the weekend.


----------



## Ns1980

Spoony said:


> Where do I get more info on this?


It was a limited run product tbh, but if you search for the "Beadology Edition" Facebook page, and on the manufacturers forum you'll see further info.


----------



## chrisgreen

Little bit of shopping from Nippon Shine and Nano Pro:


----------



## Drewie

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> What's the cg microfiber wash like?


It's ok. Only used it once, I'll have a big bundle tomorrow to wash though, so I'll let you know.


----------



## luigi105

Should receive today the following;
Valet Pro - PH Neutral Snow Foam
CarPro - Iron X
California scents
Wheel Brushes ( various sizes)

All of them are restocking finished products. Cant go wrong with them to be honest.

Nothing fancy, but allows me to continue cleaning.


----------



## Clean ocd

Only missing my swissvax tub of shield


----------



## luigi105

how well would you say swissvax products are? is there any products that you would rate them the same level as to get an idea for?


----------



## Clean ocd

Just bought it first time using swissvax so couldn't tell you , not using the products till I get my wax which comes next week


----------



## luigi105

Clean ocd said:


> Just bought it first time using swissvax so couldn't tell you , not using the products till I get my wax which comes next week


fair enough, let me know as i am looking into purchasing some of the products.


----------



## Clean ocd

luigi105 said:


> fair enough, let me know as i am looking into purchasing some of the products.


Will do , I've used pneu before and I liked it


----------



## hungryhorace

just had 150 dr leather wipes delivered. Next day delivery for 20 quid direct from the horses mouth (after recommendation on here). As mother is down this weekend I'm frantically doing housework but the leather sofa came up trumps.... oh bought some peanut butter too for some trim work then toast


----------



## SunnyBoi

eeets jewelling time!


----------



## ardenvxr

from NipponShine


----------



## s29nta

got this today, will be giving it a try over the weekend:thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

ardenvxr said:


> from NipponShine


Wow - looks like we are all going Soft99 nuts on DW right now.

I bought the Glaco stuff as well, can't wait to try it.


----------



## Clyde

Got me an incredimit, 5L of carchem cola shampoo and snow foam


----------



## boost monster

Autosmart stuff and a aqua gleam filter all new this week, don't think I'll need anything else for a while


----------



## mike41

boost monster said:


> don't think I'll need anything else for a while


I say the same thing myself all the time 

Mike


----------



## V6dan

Im going to need to buy some more products to fill this!


----------



## sprocketser

Oh , some nice outfit mate !


----------



## Shopnshine

V6dan said:


> Im going to need to buy some more products to fill this!


Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Clean ocd

Carpro c quartzs uk kit and gyeon q2 trim


----------



## Cookies

Angelwax H2GO. Can't wait till it's delivered. 

Cooks


----------



## Doc943

Sonus QD


----------



## sprocketser

A few days ago , A Simoniz 1800 psi pressure washer on 40 % discount . Not the best but it does the job .


----------



## Clean ocd

Not really detailing but ahwell relax after detailing


----------



## Yoghurtman

32oz ONR and a clay towel off fleabay :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Yum yum


----------



## shanew

s29nta said:


> got this today, will be giving it a try over the weekend:thumb:


What do you think to yours?
I've got the wax shampoo and really like it


----------



## uruk hai

Meguiars Ultimate QD, what a cracking product.


----------



## mike41

Some juicy details bits and a sample of nano boost.
Mike


----------



## matty1938

Menzerna power protect ultra sealant
Menzerna super finish 
Monster drying towel
Sonus der wonder buff towel
Valet pro hp balanced foam


----------



## Nupzyo

CarPro Iron X Cherry
Sonax NPT
Microfibres, bottles and foaming heads!


----------



## Big Buffer

Backing plates for 3401 arrived today with workstat gloss qd


----------



## Amrish

Valet pro brushes and some 915


----------



## s29nta

shanew said:


> What do you think to yours?
> I've got the wax shampoo and really like it


was impressd, cleans well nice lubricated feel with my mitt smells ok too:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Yum yum


lol , you bet !


----------



## polac5397

+1 stripper scent


----------



## Superlander

This just came, looking forward to using it.


----------



## suspal

Superlander said:


> This just came, looking forward to using it.


welcome to the Flex club.


----------



## s29nta

joined the collinite club:thumb:


----------



## Fraser911

Soft99 Fusso Coat  

Cant wait until it arrives


----------



## Blueberry

More Gtechniq C1 and G1 and another bottle of Gyeon Bathe.


----------



## bruce92

Took delivery of a kranzle k7 / 122 today a lovely bit of kit


----------



## Drewie

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> What's the cg microfiber wash like?


It's ok. Don't think I'll buy again, woolite is just so much cheaper :thumb:


Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr
Keen to try power protect


----------



## Clean ocd

3m respirator for when using tar n glue and coatings want to keep healthy lungs


----------



## raze599




----------



## badly_dubbed

AG tar & glue


----------



## Clean ocd

Swissvax shield


----------



## longshaw

ONS










Something to protect the seats - just in case!

And a few more things I brought last week:


























Saving the best until last:


----------



## Guru

mike41 said:


> Some juicy details bits and a sample of nano boost.
> Mike


Who's the cute one on the other side of table?


----------



## turbom

Two tubes of solvo autosol for polishing my alloys.

Old skool!!!!!!


----------



## turbom

Oh and 4 rolls of 10mm masking tape for masking them too!!!!!


----------



## NelsonS

A new tub of Poorboys Nattys Paste Blue.


----------



## kartman

This little toy turned up today:


----------



## Scottish Storm

Joined the Collonite club


----------



## rej150

These arrived today.....










Read good things above the brushes so looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## Scottish Storm

Scottish Storm said:


> Joined the Collonite club


No I didn't, I went for fk1000 and thought I'd bought Collonite! Doh!!!


----------



## bigup

FK, the old faithful!


----------



## sprocketser

Yep , love this product on wheels .


----------



## bigup

CQUK 2014
Menz 4000
LC CCS Black Pads
Gtechniq G1


----------



## sprocketser

Nice goodies bigup !


----------



## CHRIS-P

PB black hole
PB nattys wax in blue
PB ex-sealent
PB QD
Amor all tyre dressing (seems cheap and does a job lol)
AG clean wheels

need help with my window rubbers though...

managed just a couple of hours before it rained, again


----------



## polac5397

af triple
af verso
af tyre gel
af satin
af iron out


----------



## James0911

Not bought today, but only just had a chance to upload these :-D


----------



## raze599

Had a quick sniff of Iron-X, it was repulsive


----------



## Zetec-al

Never sniff iron x


----------



## James0911

Rookie mistake, iron X is a vile smell... especially when it's a sniff from the bottle lol.


----------



## neilb62

5l Magifoam.....


----------



## sprocketser

You guys had some nice stuff !


----------



## MEH4N

Not bought but Chris popped round earlier and gave me some autosmart wax detail spray to try, smells lovely. Thanks bud :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

While we are at it, while I was round at MEH4N's he gave me some wonderful-smelling Car Chem Cola Shampoo to try and a wax sample to play with.


----------



## Cmak444

Stuff I received today from Mainz car care, Dean is a great guy and was very helpful










I was very impressed with the stuff so far but not had a chance to try it all yet


----------



## Mini devil

These wasn't purchased today but are my most recent purchases.


I really do recommended these brushes!



That's iron out in the plastic bag. Everything there is highly recommended too.

Then these were all given today for my birthday :doublesho


----------



## xiphidius

Happy Freekin Birthday Dude! :detailer:


----------



## Mini devil

xiphidius said:


> Happy Freekin Birthday Dude! :detailer:


Cheers just need the weather to clear up! :devil:


----------



## forest-sion

Came yesterday from chemical guys uk


----------



## pringles1984

AG fast glass
AG interior shampoo
Supernatural tar and glue
Dodo lime prime
Dodo plush buffing cloths
Dodo iron gloss sealant


----------



## sprocketser

Mini devil said:


> These wasn't purchased today but are my most recent purchases.
> 
> 
> I really do recommended these brushes!
> 
> 
> 
> That's iron out in the plastic bag. Everything there is highly recommended too.
> 
> Then these were all given today for my birthday :doublesho


Nice shots , Happy BirthDay fella !


----------



## SteveyG

James0911 said:


> Rookie mistake, iron X is a vile smell... especially when it's a sniff from the bottle lol.


I actually quite like it


----------



## Mini devil

SteveyG said:


> I actually quite like it


:doublesho do you feel okay?!


----------



## Eliasasas

Mini devil said:


> [/URL]


Very good bag. I bought one recently and I really like it. It holds quite a lot and is divided into very usable sections.


----------



## Eliasasas

Mini devil said:


>


I meant this one, wrong link before...


----------



## dundeepeh

Went to halfords 3 for 2 on their cleaning products. Bought a G3 clay mitt and two bottles of AG autofresh for under £19.00 not bad


----------



## Cookies

dundeepeh said:


> Went to halfords 3 for 2 on their cleaning products. Bought a G3 clay mitt and two bottles of AG autofresh for under £19.00 not bad


I'm Interested to hear what you think about the clay mitt.

Cooks


----------



## mike41

Cmak444 said:


> Stuff I received today from Mainz car care, Dean is a great guy and was very helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very impressed with the stuff so far but not had a chance to try it all yet


Ive used a fair bit of their stuff now. No problems with any of it, Deans a great bloke his missus Sonia is very helpful and friendly as well. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## dundeepeh

Cookies said:


> I'm Interested to hear what you think about the clay mitt.
> 
> Cooks


Never had a chance today to use the clay mitt , as it's never stopped raining here today , but will post to let you know how I get on with it.


----------



## Mini devil

Eliasasas said:


> I meant this one, wrong link before...


It is a good bag, loads of dividers to keep everything up right which us handy :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

Made a little unplanned purchase this morning.

A few months ago, I bought a very small AA pressure washer from Tesco, which I planned to keep at my girlfriend's flat (where storage space is very much at a premium). The AA HPW100 I bought was basically a rebadged/recased Karcher K1 (and is made by Karcher). All looked good, and the lance appeared to have Karcher K-series connectors.

Now, my preference is for Nilfisk, and at my own place I have my trusty C110 and Autobrite HD foam lance. However, the combination of price and size drew me to the AA one, and a few extra pounds were also spent on a proper foam lance with Karcher K-series connector.

Went to use pressure washer and lance for the first time this weekend only to find two things:

1) The pressure washer was awful - not much better than just using the hose
2) The lance connector is a slightly modified version of the K-series connector, preventing me from using any Karcher K-series pressure washer accessories including my foam lance.

So, this morning I wandered back to Tesco to return said item. They were great and happily offered me either a refund or a replacement. A refund was tempting, as was buying another Nilfisk instead, but they had a K2 Home pack going very cheap (involved chucking about £25 in on top of the refund I received for the AA one). Given I'd already bought a Karcher foam lance, I decided to get it:



Time will tell if it is any good, but it's got a 2-year warranty and the girlfriend was surprisingly happy for me to find somewhere to store it in the flat. Comes with a patio cleaner head and cleaning fluid (no use in the flat), and a car brush that will never be used on my car (maybe on wheels at a push).

Would have preferred the K2 Compact (same base unit, but without the big black handle and no wheels), but this was the available option at a good price.

Also, my latest Amazon order arrived (delivered on a Bank Holiday - got to love Prime), some laboratory-grade measuring beakers for mixing up items that need diluting:


----------



## whiteclio59

Auto finesse illusion :\
5l Citrus powder
250ml tough coat


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Auto finesse triple
Hide leather cleaner
Hide leather conditioner £12.29 delivered from amazon

2 scratch guards for my buckets

And just buying 5 litres of auto finesse citrus power as we speak.

Edit. No longer buying 5 litres as I just remembered I have 5 litres of valet pro to use up 1st :|


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

chrisgreen said:


> Made a little unplanned purchase this morning.
> 
> A few months ago, I bought a very small AA pressure washer from Tesco, which I planned to keep at my girlfriend's flat (where storage space is very much at a premium). The AA HPW100 I bought was basically a rebadged/recased Karcher K1 (and is made by Karcher). All looked good, and the lance appeared to have Karcher K-series connectors.
> 
> Now, my preference is for Nilfisk, and at my own place I have my trusty C110 and Autobrite HD foam lance. However, the combination of price and size drew me to the AA one, and a few extra pounds were also spent on a proper foam lance with Karcher K-series connector.
> 
> Went to use pressure washer and lance for the first time this weekend only to find two things:
> 
> 1) The pressure washer was awful - not much better than just using the hose
> 2) The lance connector is a slightly modified version of the K-series connector, preventing me from using any Karcher K-series pressure washer accessories including my foam lance.
> 
> So, this morning I wandered back to Tesco to return said item. They were great and happily offered me either a refund or a replacement. A refund was tempting, as was buying another Nilfisk instead, but they had a K2 Home pack going very cheap (involved chucking about £25 in on top of the refund I received for the AA one). Given I'd already bought a Karcher foam lance, I decided to get it:
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell if it is any good, but it's got a 2-year warranty and the girlfriend was surprisingly happy for me to find somewhere to store it in the flat. Comes with a patio cleaner head and cleaning fluid (no use in the flat), and a car brush that will never be used on my car (maybe on wheels at a push).
> 
> Would have preferred the K2 Compact (same base unit, but without the big black handle and no wheels), but this was the available option at a good price.
> 
> Also, my latest Amazon order arrived (delivered on a Bank Holiday - got to love Prime), some laboratory-grade measuring beakers for mixing up items that need diluting:


I got that same k2 set for my bday from the parents. Only pressure washer I have used but seems ok. Mine also came with the dirt blaster attachment,snow foam bottle, and car wax wash


----------



## shine247

This








Not sure what it will be used for, dusting the dash, tight corners etc. / applying interior products / ONR ?


----------



## nbray67

shine247 said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what it will be used for, dusting the dash, tight corners etc. / applying interior products / ONR ?


**** me, somebody's been chopping limbs off the Muppets!!

That's class, different but class!


----------



## vectis

Just bought some Auto Finesse Avalanche to try


----------



## s29nta

nbray67 said:


> **** me, somebody's been chopping limbs off the Muppets!!
> 
> That's class, different but class!


:lol::lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

shine247 said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what it will be used for, dusting the dash, tight corners etc. / applying interior products / ONR ?


That is GLOVEly. Where was that from Shine?


----------



## Pips vxr

Just ordered my first lot of Gtechniq bits looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## londonsean69

I've not been on here in a while, but....got myself a few bits today 

AG Bodywork shampoo (old one ran out)
AG Aqua wax - love this stuff, smells great
AG HD wax - my first 'proper' wax

Above were on Halfords 3 for 2 (Had some vouchers a well meaning relative gave me)

i4detailing got some action as well;
Menz FG400
Menz SF4500
Menz pads
Grit Guards
Poorboys wheel sealant
More brushes, applicators and towels

Got rid of the Astra, so now using the GF's civic as a practice car


----------



## Rabidracoon28

londonsean69 said:


> Above were on Halfords 3 for 2 (Had some vouchers a well meaning relative gave me)


Shouldn't that read a well mean relative? 😉


----------



## chrisgreen

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Shouldn't that read a well mean relative? 😉


No...


----------



## Rabidracoon28

chrisgreen said:


> No...


Humour transplant needed here. Bit pointless if the joke needs to be explained.


----------



## Leebo310

Too much!
AF Illusion
SV Onyx
SV Pneu
AF Citrus Power 5l
AF Mint Rims

Dam you Amazon!


----------



## Starfox

Too much for me as well! Trying to build up a stock of products when starting out is expensive!

AF Crystal Glass
AF Rejuvenate
AF Verso
Orchard Cotton Candy
Orchard Glitz

Amazon sale & personally called in to Orchard Autocare. 5 products and £0 postage is a rare thing in NI!!


----------



## Jack_D

My PolishedBliss order arrived today;

Poorboy's Black Hole
Poorboy's Nattys Blue Wax
Poorboy's Quick Detailer +
And some new microfibres and applicators.

Itching for the next dry day for my new BMW's first detail!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

AF Illusion
AF Citrus Power (5L)

Courtesy of Amazon's great discount at the moment :thumb:


----------



## Mini devil

Courtesy of Amazon 

And courtesy of my dads work footing the bill for these three

 :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

Couple of bits arrived


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Popped into Hope & Brown today and picked up these goodies










Paul there said this stuff is even better than Smartwheels










I have to agree


----------



## DimSum

Brought some wheel woolies.
Awesome bit of kit plus gave me a reason to re wash the car


----------



## Ducky

I brought a Micro Madness incredisponge to try out! :thumb:

Since I chucked away my Gtechniq merino wash mitts (x2), and Gyeon woolie because they both fell apart after a few washes. 

Not impressed for the money!


----------



## chrisgreen

Ducky said:


> I brought a Micro Madness incredisponge to try out! :thumb:
> Since I chucked away my Gtechniq merino wash mitts (x2), and Gyeon woolie because they both fell apart after a few washes.
> Not impressed for the money!


Can't comment on the sponge, but I have got a Microfibre Madness Incredimitt and have been very impressed with the quality and how well it washes up.


----------



## mike41

These came today. I know its last months waxybox but theres a few bits in there Im really wanting to try :thumb:
Mike


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Short1e said:


> Couple of bits arrived


 Nice little selection there


----------



## Rascal_69

Short1e said:


> Couple of bits arrived


What dental set for lol


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

My few goodies arrived today.
Took advantage of amazons sale on af gear.


----------



## greymda

got some birthday presents from my friends and brother


----------



## s29nta

got this through the post today:thumb:


----------



## Short1e

Rascal_69 said:


> What dental set for lol


For customers teeth :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

DimSum said:


> Brought some wheel woolies.
> Awesome bit of kit plus gave me a reason to re wash the car


One of my most used products. Brilliant buy.


----------



## Rascal_69

Short1e said:


> For customers teeth :thumb:


Thought you were a bike sales women not a dental nurse. :lol:


----------



## Short1e

Rascal_69 said:


> Thought you were a bike sales women not a dental nurse. :lol:


I am, but you never know


----------



## Clean ocd




----------



## potter88

Autobrite Nano QD from GLN on here


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Autosol from Boyes on a trip to Skipton with the Mrs today.


----------



## paddyred

Its getting bad now... I need more space!


----------



## Rainbow

What is the price of Autosol in the UK? In my contry it costs around 2.50-3.00 GBP. I just want to compare..

On topic: I bought Sonax Deep Gloss Shampoo and BH Autobalm. I don't know why they aren not popular here, they are both great imho.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Rainbow said:


> What is the price of Autosol in the UK? In my contry it costs around 2.50-3.00 GBP. I just want to compare..
> 
> On topic: I bought Sonax Deep Gloss Shampoo and BH Autobalm. I don't know why they aren not popular here, they are both great imho.


£4 for Autosol for me today


----------



## J306TD

G3 waffle pads, scratch remover and Turtle Wax tyre shine


----------



## s29nta

got a new wheel arch brush:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Rainbow said:


> What is the price of Autosol in the UK? In my contry it costs around 2.50-3.00 GBP. I just want to compare..
> 
> On topic: I bought Sonax Deep Gloss Shampoo and BH Autobalm. I don't know why they aren not popular here, they are both great imho.


Same here mate, £1.99 from a Hardware shop down the road from me in London:thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Hoping this screen wash is good as in theory up to 150 litres here!

My AF Citrus Power turned up yesterday as well.


----------



## Samciv

The screen wash cleans well, and smells even better!


----------



## MDC250

Samciv said:


> The screen wash cleans well, and smells even better!


Nice smell would be a bonus priority is cleaning power, then LSP safe then scent.


----------



## Naddy37

s29nta said:


> got a new wheel arch brush:thumb:


It's a great brush, good choice....:thumb:


----------



## s29nta

neilos said:


> It's a great brush, good choice....:thumb:


it will stop the temptation of using a wheel woolie in the arch:doublesho


----------



## Rascal_69

s29nta said:


> it will stop the temptation of using a wheel woolie in the arch:doublesho


That's what I do lol.


----------



## s29nta

Rascal_69 said:


> That's what I do lol.


Nooooooooooooooooooo....:thumb:


----------



## mike41

Rascal_69 said:


> That's what I do lol.


So do I. 
Mike


----------



## s29nta

mike41 said:


> So do I.
> Mike


Mike mike mike...............Noooooooooooo:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

mike41 said:


> So do I.
> Mike


Only use for them now a days.

Ez brush is well better. So that's back on duty


----------



## mike41

s29nta said:


> Mike mike mike...............Noooooooooooo:thumb:


Why not? They get a good soak with g101 and PW rinse beforehand. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## s29nta

Fair play, its just me that doesn't need much excuse to buy something else I don't really need:thumb:


----------



## mike41

s29nta said:


> Fair play, its just me that doesn't need much excuse to buy something else I don't really need:thumb:


I've been the same lately,need to cut down until I get a bit more time to actually use the stuff,mind you that brush does look good......£6.99 you say? :lol: :thumb:
Mike


----------



## mike41

Rascal_69 said:


> Only use for them now a days.
> 
> Ez brush is well better. So that's back on duty


I suppose it depends on wheel styles,clearance between spokes/calipers etc. I'm still happy with my Wheel Woolies. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Aithor




----------



## Sick_at_Sea

Prima Hydro-Seal.


----------



## bigup

my little haul of wax from the last few days


----------



## whiteclio59

bigup said:


> my little haul of wax from the last few days


I brought desireable instead of desire last year it was £120


----------



## peterdoherty

Picked up a couple of these in Tesco - marked down from £8 to £2










Currently £8.85 on Amazon - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Muc-Off-195-Wheel-Rim-Brush/dp/B00E3PX17C/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1401643122&sr=8-3&keywords=muc+off+wheel+brush

Going to be used for the wheel arches only


----------



## s29nta

mr dpd man brought me this from cyc:thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

A quality bag purchase - good choice!


----------



## s29nta

chrisgreen said:


> A quality bag purchase - good choice!


thanks mate, it was looking at your threads about bags that made me think about getting one. :thumb:


----------



## danwel

s29nta said:


> mr dpd man brought me this from cyc:thumb:


Think that may well be my next purchase:thumb:


----------



## s29nta

moving in as we speak! feels well made, loads of pouches very pleased:thumb:


----------



## V6dan

Received a few bits from bears wax factory.


----------



## MDC250

Not exactly for the car but it's kind of detailing...just for my face ;-)

Bought one for my step Dad as well with Father's Day coming up. Cheers to Ginger Nuts Shaving for excellent customer services.

If there are no more posts from me, you know I've had an accident with my new gear.


----------



## stumpy90

Bought some fusso soft99 wax today thanks to a review on here... used it in a black golf tonight. Awesome hydrophobic qualities


----------



## gex23

- OptiCoat 2.0
- Sonus Der Wunder towels x 4
- Valet Pro Citrus degreaser
- Meguiars MF cutting compound
- Meguairs small MF cutting pads
- Meguiars large MF cutting pads
- CarChem cocounut shampoo 5L
- CarChem cola shampoo 1L
- Carchem concentrated screen wash
- Carchem Antifog
- Gtechniq W2
- Gtechniq I1
- Gtechniq G1
- 1 litre IPA
- Aerospace 303
- Iron X 1L
- Bottles and sprayers


----------



## Guru

Just ordered a few AF bits -

AF waxmate
AF Citrus Power
AF Revive

I'm just hoping they land by Friday so can try them out on the weekend.


----------



## stuartr

Car Chem:-
Concentrate screen wash
Anti-fog
Leather Cleaner

But if my wife is reading this then the above is a lie


----------



## Jord

Well.. The addiction is getting stronger i'd say;

Apologies for the poor iPhone picture.










36 x Costco Microfibres 
Autosmart Tardis 5L
5 x Handi Hold 1L Spray Bottles
5 x Chemical Resistant Sprayers
Envy Brush Set
4 x DC Basics Red Mars Wax Applicators
Auto Finesse Waxmate
3 x Auto Finesse Air Fresheners 
Detailed Clean Air Freshener (free)
Daytona Speed Master Wheel Brush
2 x Gtechniq I1 Fabric Nanocoat 100ml
Auto Finesse Finale 500ml
Auto Finesse Total 500ml

Just need some more glass sealant then i'm 'done' :lol:


----------



## Hoochienoballs

EP 801
Backing plates
Hex pads

Away fishing until Monday then polishing the **** out the volvo when I get back.


----------



## whiteclio59

Jord said:


> Well.. The addiction is getting stronger i'd say;
> 
> Apologies for the poor iPhone picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36 x Costco Microfibres
> Autosmart Tardis 5L
> 5 x Handi Hold 1L Spray Bottles
> 5 x Chemical Resistant Sprayers
> Envy Brush Set
> 4 x DC Basics Red Mars Wax Applicators
> Auto Finesse Waxmate
> 3 x Auto Finesse Air Fresheners
> Detailed Clean Air Freshener (free)
> Daytona Speed Master Wheel Brush
> 2 x Gtechniq I1 Fabric Nanocoat 100ml
> Auto Finesse Finale 500ml
> Auto Finesse Total 500ml
> 
> Just need some more glass sealant then i'm 'done' :lol:


Do you use the pump for tardis 5L ? Im unsure?


----------



## mike41

Wide neck pump dispenser from RollupandShine and a few bits from Asda.

(RDS 2 for £7)
Mike


----------



## Jord

whiteclio59 said:


> Do you use the pump for tardis 5L ? Im unsure?


Nah i've never bothered with those pump dispensers, I just use a funnel to pour them into the bottles.

Used Finale and Total as well as I1 today and they're all fantastic to use, Finale smells incredible!


----------



## Clean ocd

MDC250 said:


> Not exactly for the car but it's kind of detailing...just for my face ;-)
> 
> Bought one for my step Dad as well with Father's Day coming up. Cheers to Ginger Nuts Shaving for excellent customer services.
> 
> If there are no more posts from me, you know I've had an accident with my new gear.


Haha ginger nuts order too haha :thumb: I think I'm more in chance of an accident than you are with your safety razor compared to straight razor lol


----------



## tarbyonline

MDC250 said:


> Not exactly for the car but it's kind of detailing...just for my face ;-)
> 
> Bought one for my step Dad as well with Father's Day coming up. Cheers to Ginger Nuts Shaving for excellent customer services.
> 
> If there are no more posts from me, you know I've had an accident with my new gear.


Derby blades, you either love them or hate them (I'm in the latter camp). Personally I'm working through a selection I got delivered from Russia a couple of months back, just about to start using Ladas blades for the first time! What razor did you get? I can't make out the picture (not sure if its the Tapatalk viewer compressing the pic or what). Like detailing it can be an expensive hobby, thankfully I'm happy with my Jagger DE89 and haven't started searching for the ideal razor!

As for detailing purchases none from me, but I have started working through all the waxybox's I have accrued in anticipation of ordering something.


----------



## MDC250

tarbyonline said:


> Derby blades, you either love them or hate them (I'm in the latter camp). Personally I'm working through a selection I got delivered from Russia a couple of months back, just about to start using Ladas blades for the first time! What razor did you get? I can't make out the picture (not sure if its the Tapatalk viewer compressing the pic or what). Like detailing it can be an expensive hobby, thankfully I'm happy with my Jagger DE89 and haven't started searching for the ideal razor!
> 
> As for detailing purchases none from me, but I have started working through all the waxybox's I have accrued in anticipation of ordering something.


Yeah pics are never great when I post them 

Safety razor is the Merkur 34C HD, first time with this type of razor so didn't go crazy.

Used it last night and I've got to say gutted I've not bothered before now. Using shaving cream, brush and safety razor is way better than normal Gillette wet shave. Hope my step Dad gets on as well with his as I did with mine. The shaving cream smells good enough to eat! I went with coconut he will get the grapefruit.


----------



## V3nom

Gtechniq...

G-Wash
C6 Matte Dash
I1 Smart Fabric


----------



## white night

Just one bottle of stuff came today from perfectly cleaned
wonder what it's going to be like?


----------



## RS ROB

Worth a go suppose if theyre snow foams anything to go by...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121351189480?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## gex23




----------



## Rascal_69

50g of gold glitter
50g lime green glitter
40g pink glitter
40g red glitter

2 Meg's endurance tyre gel
1 Meg's ultimate compound


----------



## Short1e

Rascal_69 said:


> 50g of gold glitter
> 50g lime green glitter
> 40g pink glitter
> 40g red glitter


Whats these then?


----------



## supermat

Meguiars lambs wool wash mitt 
Valet pro ph neutral snow foam 
Snow foam lance 

Can't wait to have a go at snow foaming


----------



## V3nom

Short1e said:


> Whats these then?


My thoughts exactly...some home-blend ingredients maybe?


----------



## MDC250

Glitter tyre gel...there's been a thread on it previously. Looks better in the bottle than on the tyre IMO.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

AF Spirit, bargain.


----------



## Rascal_69

Short1e said:


> Whats these then?


Look in tyre dressing thread.

Shiney creations


----------



## camerashy

AF illusion, Rain X Anti Fog and 5L AF citrus pre wash


----------



## Drewie

Went on eBay on the off chance of finding a cheap pot of zymol, bought a bit of a collection instead :lol:


Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr

Is the previous owner on here? Over the moon


----------



## nbray67

Drewie said:


> Went on eBay on the off chance of finding a cheap pot of zymol, bought a bit of a collection instead :lol:
> 
> 
> Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr
> 
> Is the previous owner on here? Over the moon


Nice find, expensive but nice.


----------



## Wilco

Drewie said:


> Went on eBay on the off chance of finding a cheap pot of zymol, bought a bit of a collection instead :lol:
> 
> 
> Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr
> 
> Is the previous owner on here? Over the moon


Glad to see it arrived in one piece. You got a bit of a bargain there.


----------



## Aithor




----------



## StreetShotz

Rupes 21, selection of foam pads, MF cutting pads, new foam cannon....and a whole bunch more


----------



## Drewie

Wilco said:


> Glad to see it arrived in one piece. You got a bit of a bargain there.


:thumb: have you run out of bubble wrap now? Was very well packaged


----------



## Wilco

Lol was worried about them getting there safely. Especially with Carrera being glass. Hope you enjoy them all mate.


----------



## scratcher

After all the rave reviews I finally tried Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer. Grabbed it in the 3 for 2 at Halfords and I'm glad I did! 
Gave it a quick blast on my dusty car and it's fantastic. 
I got 2 clay mitts to try out as well.


----------



## luigi105

just got some Autoglym tyre shine, detailing spray, tar remover. nothing to special


----------



## dreamtheater

Haven't bought anything in ages, I bought 4 x Cherry California Scents, and 1 x 3.75 litres Meguiars Detailer Glass Cleaner Concentrate


----------



## matt.allen123

Loads of monster microfibres, auto finesse Illusion, DI Vessel, metro sidekick, evo 3,5 and lots more


----------



## Baracuda

No fun without pictures guys !


----------



## stuartr

Got a festo de-nibber too


----------



## nbray67

My £13.50 incl delivery bargain of 500ml AF Rejuvenate + cheapo M/F cloth!!


----------



## rej150

This arrived this morning......


----------



## kartman

This arrived from dooka today. Sooooo fluffy


----------



## rej150

Drying towel or wash mitt? Been tempted by the Dooka Wash mitt.


----------



## iPlod999

Incredimitt.


----------



## tarbyonline

5 canyon chs-3an triggers from Maxolen received yesterday. Expecting Sonus ****pit cleaner matt from Amazon later today and the 2 pack interior/glass cloth on Sat or Monday also from Amazon (coming from Europe).


----------



## petesimcock

Double post, sorry


----------



## petesimcock

stuartr said:


> Got a festo de-nibber too


please please let me know how the glass products are, they look fascinating!


----------



## Wheelzntoys

Paid for Dodo Juice Skittles wax today.


----------



## Amos91

New collection arrived yesterday:










Just waiting for some good weather, a free weekend and my PO203s to arrive...


----------



## kartman

rej150 said:


> Drying towel or wash mitt? Been tempted by the Dooka Wash mitt.


Its the wash mitt and wheel mitt bundle. Can't rate them highly enough. You won't be disappointed :thumb:


----------



## suspal

rej150 said:


> Drying towel or wash mitt? Been tempted by the Dooka Wash mitt.


You won't be disappointed the wash mitts are imo the best you can get and the towels are excellent.


----------



## stuartr

petesim****

will hopefully be able to apply the screen and wing mirror stuff this weekend all being dry.


----------



## PIRHONEY

petesim**** said:


> please please let me know how the glass products are, they look fascinating!


Me too! And which seller/where from?


----------



## Short1e

Well I had to take FULL advantage of the Auto Finesse offer on Amazon :thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Niceee! ^^^^^


----------



## Clarkey-88

Really wanted to try out some of Dodo Juice waxes so I got these today



No biggie but I am looking forward to trying them out


----------



## xiphidius

My Exhaust tip needs attention so I called into my local Motor Factors shop and purchased the following, but forgot the Wire Wool.. :lol: 









Regards
C


----------



## Oram




----------



## potter88

Got 5 litres of Brisk, 5 litres of G101, 3 litres of Highstyle, 2.5 litres of Tardis and a free sample of Auto Finesse Desire of ardenvxr on here


----------



## whiteclio59

Short1e said:


> Well I had to take FULL advantage of the Auto Finesse offer on Amazon :thumb:


Im thinking of 1 thoses not sure what one, i have desireable allready not much diff compaired to desire.


----------



## BadgerJCW

whiteclio59 said:


> Im thinking of 1 thoses not sure what one, i have desireable allready not much diff compaired to desire.


Desire all the way...


----------



## whiteclio59

1 vote for desire


----------



## Jord

This thread is such a bad influence on the wallet :doublesho


----------



## mike41

Jord said:


> This thread is such a bad influence on the wallet :doublesho


This whole site is,not just this thread :lol:
Mike


----------



## Naddy37

Halfords 3 for 2.

Meguiars waterless wash n wax, and 2 packs of their microfibre cloths.


----------



## bazz

picked this up yesterday at my local wilko store for a bargin £1.25 so thought gota be worth a go will report back once iv used it.
its non acidic to


----------



## Jonnybbad

got these goodies today at PVS at santa pod



Also got some Tardis and Highstyle


----------



## Mini devil

Took advantage of amazons deal for the last time! So I say anyway



Took a trip to halfords for the 3 for 2 deal on, haven't had a chance to use the shampoo yet but smells so nice! The wax kit was a freebie from a magazine subscription :thumb:



Now for my favourite bit of kit I have brought. A meguiars polishing case this is for the earlier polisher but with a little bit of cutting the newer one does fit. And for £5 including postage from ebay who can complain :thumb:





Then with a can of spray paint I managed to make it look like new again


----------



## MDC250

Mini devil...what's with the Armageddon Arsenal on your Photobox pics?!

You expecting something the rest of us don't know about?!


----------



## Mini devil

MDC250 said:


> Mini devil...what's with the Armageddon Arsenal on your Photobox pics?!
> 
> You expecting something the rest of us don't know about?!


You can never be too careful :devil:

Purely just another great hobby of mine


----------



## SteveyG

Mini devil said:


> Took a trip to halfords for the 3 for 2 deal on, haven't had a chance to use the shampoo yet but smells so nice! The wax kit was a freebie from a magazine subscription :thumb:


Have to say I was very tempted by the Zymol shampoo while in Halfords the other day, but I couldn't find anything else to get in the 3 for 2. I have enough Megs Endurance Gel to last the next 30 years :lol:


----------



## Mini devil

SteveyG said:


> Have to say I was very tempted by the Zymol shampoo while in Halfords the other day, but I couldn't find anything else to get in the 3 for 2. I have enough Megs Endurance Gel to last the next 30 years :lol:


I'm sure you could have found something else surely! Lol I'm tempted to go back to go back and get two 3 packs of the microfibres and a replacement clay bar


----------



## MDC250

Mini devil said:


> You can never be too careful :devil:
> 
> Purely just another great hobby of mine


Fair play...cars and guns, worse hobbies to have!

Would love to get into target shooting but seems a right old faff (understandably) to sort when I started to look into it a few years back.


----------



## Mini devil

MDC250 said:


> Fair play...cars and guns, worse hobbies to have!
> 
> Would love to get into target shooting but seems a right old faff (understandably) to sort when I started to look into it a few years back.


Yo can say that again!

And that's true I did target shooting for about two year before moving away from it, for some fun shooting in the back garden


----------



## tarbyonline

2x Sonax interior cloths arrived from Amazon (from Germany) yesterday. Really pleased with the feel/quality of these. Tempted to get a couple of the exterior ones as well (from cyc with my next order as cheaper).

Also got my Waxybox. Must have been one of the last ones ordered as I only remembered at about 2am on the 1st of June! Can't gripe when there's 2 nanolex products in there!


----------



## k9vnd

Blackfire waterless wash
Autobrite blue fox microfibers x10
Blackfire microfiber restore
GTECH panel wipe
GTECH spritz bottles
Microfibre applicator pads
Blackfire src


----------



## tarbyonline

tarbyonline said:


> 2x Sonax interior cloths arrived from Amazon (from Germany) yesterday. Really pleased with the feel/quality of these. Tempted to get a couple of the exterior ones as well (from cyc with my next order as cheaper).
> 
> Also got my Waxybox. Must have been one of the last ones ordered as I only remembered at about 2am on the 1st of June! Can't gripe when there's 2 nanolex products in there!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Dodo Juice Basic of Bling Shmpoo
Dodo Juice Sour Power 
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic 
Dodo Juice Diamond White 
Menzerna Polishing Pad


----------



## chrisgreen

Bought a box of the new Amazon microfibre cloths (not the usual multicoloured AmazonBasics ones, these are the new 3-pack AmazonBasics Ultra Thick Microfibre cloths). Ordered on a whim as I wanted to see if they were any good.

Have to say I am very disappointed - no better than my Costco ones (actually, a little worse) so will be sending them back.


----------



## Naddy37

A can of Autoglym Alloy Wheel seal. Let's see if it's any better than that Armorall Shield for wheels dross.


----------



## polac5397

got some car pro quartz on way to seal wheels, should be here Tuesday hope the dam rain stays off !!!


----------



## chrisgreen

neilos said:


> A can of Autoglym Alloy Wheel seal. Let's see if it's any better than that Armorall Shield for wheels dross.


Surprised to hear you've had a poor experience with ArmorAll Shield for Wheels - I swear by it. Mind you, needs 24 hours to cure to really be effective.


----------



## Naddy37

chrisgreen said:


> Surprised to hear you've had a poor experience with ArmorAll Shield for Wheels - I swear by it. Mind you, needs 24 hours to cure to really be effective.


Tried that, mind you, the wheels are also wearing C2v3, so that might affected its performance. Just wasn't overly impressed TBH.


----------



## Spoony

tarbyonline said:


>


Is the price of that glacier shampoo serious? Haha


----------



## essexjoe85

New car and first delivery of new gear!


----------



## steve from wath

some more SiRamik glasscoat goodies

so loving this stuff,going on a brand new , box fresh mk 7 golf tomorrow

coating itself, maintain wash and a glasscoating maint spray


----------



## mike41

Another Arctic flurry drying towel from Mainz Carcare,(got one at xmas its so good I bought another), and some detailing items for my face from Gingernuts Shaving supplies. Fantastic service-only ordered these on sunday night. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## jb1

Just had a little spending spree on the net:

DAS-6 PRO Dual Action Polisher
Orange 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
White 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
CarPro - Iron X 500ml
Autobright 3M 19mm x 50m Blue scotch car masking tape
Meguiars Gold Class Car Wash Shampoo
Autoglym Bumper & Trim Care 'Restorer' KIT 
Meguiars gold class endurance tyre gel
Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol Glass Cleaner Spray
Meguiars Professional Ultra Cut Compound & 205 Ulra Finishing Polish
Meguiar's Quik Clay Starter Kit 
Meguiars Luxurious Lambs Wool Wash Mitt 
Meguiar's Water Magnet Drying Towel
Professional Tyre Dressing Applicator Foam Sponge
Meguiar's Triple Pack of Supreme Shine Microfibre 
Valet PRO pH Neutral Snow Foam


----------



## tarbyonline

Spoony said:


> Is the price of that glacier shampoo serious? Haha


They have to pay for the "free" bucket somehow I suppose!


----------



## 123HJMS

Autosmart finish :thumb:


----------



## lingus

Wolfs White Satin and a 10 pack of Eurow shag pile towels


----------



## shaunyshaun1234

A nice pot of illusion in the amazon sale!!


----------



## bigmac3161

Gyeon bathe+ and 3 bottles of gyeon wetcoat that impressed with this stuff.


----------



## Davemm

Just had this little lot turn up from Bears Wax Factory, Great service and cant wait to try the products.


----------



## cooter k

A set of Wheel Woolies


----------



## mike41

Mike


----------



## DimSum

ODK Venture wax

Smells good (bubble gum)
Easy to apply and buff off.


----------



## greymda

not really bought but i've got this into mailbox today:


----------



## s29nta

mike41 said:


> Mike


i got one of these last week, used for first time at weekend, spot on:thumb:


----------



## mike41

s29nta said:


> i got one of these last week, used for first time at weekend, spot on:thumb:


Yep,I saw you posted last week. Nice find mate. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## s29nta

new buckets and a dooka wash mitt arrived today:thumb:


----------



## uk_

few goodies from yesterdays post


----------



## whiteclio59

Led Lenser P7.2


----------



## sprocketser

Just ordered some Sonax DSB , Full Effect , Blackfire Total Eclipse Tyre Gel , & some IronX .


----------



## Ns1980




----------



## devitt

Few bits from cleanyourcar.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Restocking few amazing Meguiar's products :thumb:


----------



## Clean ocd

Just bought swissvax best of show wax


----------



## paddyred

Finaly got to play with my new gritguard buckets and demon shine snowfoam.



After it had been on for 30 seconds


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Ns1980 said:


>


If the wax is half as good as the graphics then I want some, love it


----------



## ian68

Dr Beasleys PlasmaCoat


----------



## Mini devil

That's my latest bundle! The af lanyard and key rings are really nice! Colour coded to my cars 

This forum is really bad for my bank balance! :wall:


----------



## mike41

Mini devil said:


> The af lanyard and key rings are really nice! Colour coded to my cars


They do look good,might stop my mrs from always losing her set :lol:

Mike


----------



## Mini devil

mike41 said:


> They do look good,might stop my mrs from always losing her set :lol:
> 
> Mike


Go on treat her!


----------



## Fraser911

Autosmart highstyle
Gtechniq C1
Gtechniq C2V3
Gtechniq Panel wipe
Gtechniq G1 (i tbink, shampoo)
Auto finnesse wax applicator 

Hopefully it's a good weekend to try this stuff out


----------



## peterdoherty

Grunty-Boii said:


> Autosmart highstyle
> Gtechniq C1
> Gtechniq C2V3
> Gtechniq Panel wipe
> Gtechniq G1 (i tbink, shampoo)
> Auto finnesse wax applicator
> 
> Hopefully it's a good weekend to try this stuff out


G1 is a glass sealant - g wash is the shampoo


----------



## Clean ocd

Mini devil said:


> That's my latest bundle! The af lanyard and key rings are really nice! Colour coded to my cars
> 
> This forum is really bad for my bank balance! :wall:


I'll feakin second that this forum been not good on my bank balance. Flex 3401 rupes lhr15es in like last few weeks  haha


----------



## mike41

Mini devil said:


> Go on treat her!


Yeah,might get myself one at the same time 
Mike


----------



## Mini devil

Clean ocd said:


> I'll feakin second that this forum been not good on my bank balance. Flex 3401 rupes lhr15es in like last few weeks  haha


True story! Have spent at least £500 since I have been on the forum which hasn't been long! My gf thinks I'm loosing the plot lol



mike41 said:


> Yeah,might get myself one at the same time
> Mike


Can lie and say they are buy one get one free :lol:


----------



## mike41

Mini devil said:


> Can lie and say they are buy one get one free :lol:


It would'nt be the first time................or that they were free 
:lol:
Mike


----------



## Mini devil

mike41 said:


> It would'nt be the first time................or that they were free
> :lol:
> Mike


No this isn't new I have it had for months! Your getting confused is my one!

Or as my last excuse was loyalty points covered it all


----------



## s29nta

A few more bits to play with have just arrived:thumb:


----------



## Ns1980

Fantastic machine - absolute bargain from Mainz Car Care


----------



## Zetec-al

Is the hose rubber mate and how long?


----------



## Ns1980

Zetec-al said:


> Is the hose rubber mate and how long?


No, it's a 9m plastic hose. I have ordered a 10m rubber hose though.


----------



## V3nom

Ns1980 said:


> No, it's a 9m plastic hose. I have ordered a 10m rubber hose though.


Where would one purchase a 10-mtr rubber hose to suit a Nilfisk?


----------



## Zetec-al

I cant see the machine on mainz car care? Am i missing something?


----------



## Drewie

s29nta said:


> A few more bits to play with have just arrived:thumb:


Their logo reminds me of ray man :lol:


----------



## Clean ocd

V3nom said:


> Where would one purchase a 10-mtr rubber hose to suit a Nilfisk?


http://www.directhoses.net/collections/hoses


----------



## s29nta

Drewie said:


> Their logo reminds me of ray man :lol:


i keep looking at it thinking it reminds me of something but not sussed it yet!


----------



## tarbyonline

Yesterdays delivery










Todays delivery - time to see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## Ns1980

V3nom said:


> Where would one purchase a 10-mtr rubber hose to suit a Nilfisk?


I'm using Mainz Car Care


----------



## Ns1980

Zetec-al said:


> I cant see the machine on mainz car care? Am i missing something?


Drop them an email or call - they're very very helpful.


----------



## s29nta

tarbyonline said:


> Yesterdays delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays delivery - time to see what all the fuss is about!


what bottles are those mate?:thumb:


----------



## Clarkey-88

I got a 32oz bottle of Poorboys Polish With Carnauba wax and a panel pot of Dodo Juice Purple Haze.



I haven't really seen much on here about the Poorboys polish W/Carnauba so I thought I'd get some and see how it compares to SRP


----------



## Norton

Some poorboyss black hole - never used it before. Another pot of nattys blue - love this, and a megs black finishing pad - not used one of these before. Happy farthers day to me!


----------



## _Steven67

Just order a few things. I'm not addicted. 

Over about 50 things.


----------



## WhenIwake

G101 with 3 chemical spray bottles.
Gummi Pflege. 
New steam cleaner - Osprey , Robby Jewel (anyone used one?)
Black Mamba nitrile gloves.
Soft brush for the alcantara.
Raceglaze detailing brush set.
Various cloths.

I wanted to save money


----------



## deano82

Ns1980 said:


> Drop them an email or call - they're very very helpful.


[email protected] sure they will be able to help you


----------



## Rascal_69

Mesto sprayer 
Mesto foamer
3 megs bottles
Pb brushes
Gyeon can coat 
Gyeon bathe+
Gyeon wet coat


----------



## JakeWhite

I got a couple fathers day/ bday bits from my two boys. Namely:
-Meguiars gold class quik wax
-Super Dad Resin Polish
-Autoglym clay kit


----------



## chrisc

Odks new wax from bears wax factory and a window scrubber from Yorkshire car care


----------



## Jord

Just ordered my birthday present from Elite Car Care


----------



## Choppy

Autosmart brisk and Zaino Z5


----------



## tarbyonline

s29nta said:


> what bottles are those mate?:thumb:


Atomiza handi-hold. Many of the sponsors do them, I got them from Polished Bliss with free delivery. They are very similar to the megs bottles but have a taller neck so will take the 28/410 screw triggers (found on most off the shelf products) as well as the 28/400 screw triggers sold aftermarket, unlike the megs ones which only take 28/400 triggers.


----------



## hungryhorace

The missus is going to go off her rocker but just had to get some Auto Finesse Illusion at 33% off from Amazon as recommended by a friend (Who likes to spend my money) and whilst I was at it, I got some replacement snow foam


----------



## Clean ocd




----------



## Nico1970

Clean ocd said:


>


$$$$$ :thumb:


----------



## Clean ocd

Nico1970 said:


> $$$$$ :thumb:


Building it up we'll swissvax stuff I have now. Bath. Pain cleanser. Rubber. Wash puddel. Pneu. Micro fluffy. Microfiber towel. A cool bag pneu brush. Shield. Autobhan. Best of show.


----------



## shiny i10

ian68 said:


> Dr Beasleys PlasmaCoat


Hi mate

Been thinking of getting some of this let us know what you think of it:buffer:


----------



## s29nta

tarbyonline said:


> Atomiza handi-hold. Many of the sponsors do them, I got them from Polished Bliss with free delivery. They are very similar to the megs bottles but have a taller neck so will take the 28/410 screw triggers (found on most off the shelf products) as well as the 28/400 screw triggers sold aftermarket, unlike the megs ones which only take 28/400 triggers.


thanks for that mate thought they looked slightly different to the megs ones:thumb:


----------



## bigmac3161

Some swissvax crystal rock 1/2 price couldn't


----------



## petesimcock

New dooka wash pad just ordered on a Facebook deal. Bargain!


----------



## Nico1970

bigmac3161 said:


> Spoilt myself waiting for my golf R some swissvax crystal rock 1/2 price couldn't refuse.


Where did you get it at 1/2 price bud?


----------



## bigmac3161

Need must and he needed money more than wax. Will probably knock out a few samples when it comes I'll never use it all.


----------



## Nico1970

bigmac3161 said:


> Need must and he needed money more than wax


Ahh, very good..


----------



## G4V JW

bigmac3161 said:


> Need must and he needed money more than wax. Will probably knock out a few samples when it comes I'll never use it all.


Bargain , we'll in !

Just bought a Rupes Bigfoot kit , excited much :thumb:


----------



## tarbyonline

petesim**** said:


> New dooka wash pad just ordered on a Facebook deal. Bargain!


What facebook deal? Been after one of these but struggling to justify full price!


----------



## white night

tarbyonline said:


> What facebook deal? Been after one of these but struggling to justify full price!


I'm after one also so a deal price would be good:thumb:


----------



## petesimcock

it was only a GB of about 20 mitts and they all went within a few hours chaps


----------



## V3nom

petesim**** said:


> it was only a GB of about 20 mitts and they all went within a few hours chaps


Can't believe I missed that! I went out to play sevens and by the time I came back the deal had started and finished!


----------



## petesimcock

It was a quick one! Only saved a few pounds on the pad and postage though, im sure there will be another at some point.

Hopefully it will arrive in time for my car chem samples pack and new nilfisk p150!!!


----------



## suspal

petesim**** said:


> It was a quick one! Only saved a few pounds on the pad and postage though, im sure there will be another at some point.
> 
> Hopefully it will arrive in time for my car chem samples pack and new nilfisk p150!!!


What you got there was a dam good deal on ocd,believe me or not Robb doesn't make a great deal on the pads.


----------



## Muscleflex

I should be receiving tomorrow my first detailing kit!
DAS6 Pro package from cyc.


----------



## Jord

Muscleflex said:


> I should be receiving tomorrow my first detailing kit!
> DAS6 Pro package from cyc.


Welcome to the addiction :lol:


----------



## Clean ocd

Muscleflex said:


> I should be receiving tomorrow my first detailing kit!
> DAS6 Pro package from cyc.


Das 6 pro will lead to gettin loads of pads in different sizes then a different machine before you know it you have about 3 or 4 machines haha


----------



## _Steven67

Muscleflex said:


> I should be receiving tomorrow my first detailing kit!
> DAS6 Pro package from cyc.


I just received mine today! Cant wait to get to use it.


----------



## bigup




----------



## V3nom




----------



## Shopnshine

bigup said:


>


Thank you


----------



## nichol4s

2 x ArtDeSicko


----------



## Muscleflex

Bummer! This is gonna cost me a lot of money then?!



Jord said:


> Welcome to the addiction :lol:





Clean ocd said:


> Das 6 pro will lead to gettin loads of pads in different sizes then a different machine before you know it you have about 3 or 4 machines haha


----------



## Jord

Muscleflex said:


> Bummer! This is gonna cost me a lot of money then?!


OCD aint cheap :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

So true ! lol


----------



## Steve

£1 brush set :thumb:


----------



## rej150

New wash mitt.....


----------



## chrisgreen

A little resupply on my wax and polish applicators:


----------



## Nico1970

chrisgreen said:


> A little resupply on my wax and polish applicators:


Where did you get these?


----------



## peterdoherty

Nico1970 said:


> Where did you get these?


Looks like nano-pro to me (dont think theyre a forum sponsor though)


----------



## chrisgreen

peterdoherty said:


> Looks like nano-pro to me (dont think theyre a forum sponsor though)


Correct on both counts.


----------



## tarbyonline

suspal said:


> What you got there was a dam good deal on ocd,believe me or not Robb doesn't make a great deal on the pads.


Some day I will be able to justify the price i'm sure . Its like the holy grail of wash media :lol:. He will eventually get an order I'm sure for a bad and a couple of wash buckets from me!

Anyways, todays deliveries










Im now well and truly on the Sonax bandwagon! Also not pictured (and sort of detailing related), 3 litres of Wurth brake cleaner.


----------



## supraGZaerotop




----------



## V6dan

Little treat from bears wax factory


----------



## G4V JW

Postman bought me this today :buffer:


image by G4V JW, on Flickr

Wicked service from I4Detailing :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

tarbyonline said:


> Some day I will be able to justify the price i'm sure . Its like the holy grail of wash media :lol:. He will eventually get an order I'm sure for a bad and a couple of wash buckets from me!
> 
> Anyways, todays deliveries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im now well and truly on the Sonax bandwagon! Also not pictured (and sort of detailing related), 3 litres of Wurth brake cleaner.


It's a difficult bandwagon to get off I promise you


----------



## Rabidracoon28

G4V JW said:


> Postman bought me this today :buffer:
> 
> 
> 
> image by G4V JW, on Flickr
> 
> Wicked service from I4Detailing :thumb:


You lucky boy 👍


----------



## G4V JW

Cheers , been meaning to for ages , wife already bought me a stack of pads and polishes for it so rude not to

Going to make the mammoth job of doing my T5 soooo much easier ! :thumb:


----------



## tarbyonline

Rabidracoon28 said:


> It's a difficult bandwagon to get off I promise you


I know, I was already sort of on it but the product availability (and pricing) left a lot to be desired! As well as better online availability a local car shop has also started stocking some of the range. However, got some einszett on the way too!

Also picked up the 6 pack of mf's in ASDA for £2 today. Will do for Tardis!!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

I got my autosmart tardis through the door


----------



## chrisgreen

Alfieharley1 said:


> I got my autosmart tardis through the door


What happened, did you upset the postman?


----------



## Scrim-1-

supraGZaerotop said:


>


Don't suppose your car smells does it?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Just ordered one of these from qwashers as I had a 15% off PayPal voucher


----------



## CrookyMonster

i bought chemical guys stripper scent from perfection detailing from chorley great set of lads


----------



## Rabidracoon28

CrookyMonster said:


> i bought chemical guys stripper scent from perfection detailing from chorley great set of lads


Where is this in Chorley? Never heard of them before


----------



## CrookyMonster

its on chorley north industrial park unit 18 there getting some Gtechiq stuff in soon they said there gonna be having open evenings soon aswell

http://perfectdetailing.co.uk/


----------



## Rabidracoon28

CrookyMonster said:


> its on chorley north industrial park unit 18 there getting some Gtechiq stuff in soon they said there gonna be having open evenings soon aswell
> 
> http://perfectdetailing.co.uk/


Nice one. I was looking for perfection detailing as in your previous post 😉



CrookyMonster said:


> i bought chemical guys stripper scent from perfection detailing from chorley great set of lads


----------



## CrookyMonster

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Nice one. I was looking for perfection detailing as in your previous post 😉


sorry lol my mistake :wall:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

CrookyMonster said:


> sorry lol my mistake :wall:


no worries pal 👍


----------



## s29nta

more swag:thumb:


----------



## Steve

s29nta said:


> more swag:thumb:


that reminds me.

When am i driving up for you to do my car? :lol:


----------



## s29nta

sjk said:


> that reminds me.
> 
> When am i driving up for you to do my car? :lol:


i would have bought bigger bottles if i knew i was doing yours too:thumb:


----------



## Steve

s29nta said:


> i would have bought bigger bottles if i knew i was doing yours too:thumb:


Il buy em.

and £120 in petrol :lol:


----------



## s29nta

sjk said:


> Il buy em.
> 
> and £120 in petrol :lol:


if your buying then i will put the order in:devil: oh yes :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

chrisgreen said:


> What happened, did you upset the postman?


It was only a 500ml just to test it out against the AF 
So yes it got through our letterbox lol.

It a was a phrase 

Anyway another box of goodies have been delivered with a pot of obsession wax.


----------



## G4V JW

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Just ordered one of these from qwashers as I had a 15% off PayPal voucher


I need one of these , ordered :thumb:


----------



## Steve

s29nta said:


> if your buying then i will put the order in:devil: oh yes :lol:


 Name a weekend il come visit :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG

s29nta said:


> more swag:thumb:


Good choice on the Korrosol. I've been surprised how effective this is for the price.


----------



## Short1e

Did a bit of shopping at i4Detailing

Gyeon Q2M IRON 500ml x1
Gyeon Q2M TAR 500ml x1
Gyeon Q2M WATERSPOT 500ml x1
Gyeon Q2 LEATHER COAT 400ml x1
Gyeon Q2M WET COAT 500ml x2
Dr Leather Tub of 150 - Leather Wipes x1
Gtechniq Quick Detailer 250ml x1
Gtechniq G6 Perfect Glass 500ml x1


----------



## sprocketser

Nice order Short1 !


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Short1e said:


> Did a bit of shopping at i4Detailing
> 
> Gyeon Q2M IRON 500ml x1
> Gyeon Q2M TAR 500ml x1
> Gyeon Q2M WATERSPOT 500ml x1
> Gyeon Q2 LEATHER COAT 400ml x1
> Gyeon Q2M WET COAT 500ml x2
> Dr Leather Tub of 150 - Leather Wipes x1
> Gtechniq Quick Detailer 250ml x1
> Gtechniq G6 Perfect Glass 500ml x1


You call that a bit of shopping, very nice mate


----------



## V3nom

Short1e said:


> Did a bit of shopping at i4Detailing
> 
> Gyeon Q2M IRON 500ml x1
> Gyeon Q2M TAR 500ml x1
> Gyeon Q2M WATERSPOT 500ml x1
> Gyeon Q2 LEATHER COAT 400ml x1
> Gyeon Q2M WET COAT 500ml x2
> Dr Leather Tub of 150 - Leather Wipes x1
> Gtechniq Quick Detailer 250ml x1
> Gtechniq G6 Perfect Glass 500ml x1


You not on bloody holiday sunshine?! :lol:


----------



## s29nta

SteveyG said:


> Good choice on the Korrosol. I've been surprised how effective this is for the price.


its a great product, dont even mind the smell.


----------



## Short1e

V3nom said:


> You not on bloody holiday sunshine?! :lol:


Oh yes I am, the sun is hitting mid 30s today :lol:


----------



## V3nom

Short1e said:


> Oh yes I am, the sun is hitting mid 30s today :lol:


Well get back to it and stop buying all the detailing stuffs lol


----------



## suspal

Scholl S3XXL 1Kg.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

suspal said:


> Scholl S3XXL 1Kg.


Hi suspal, what are you compounding, a plane?


----------



## Jord

Sooo.. Birthday tomorrow, decided I should treat myself to something quality.










Machines a fair bit smaller than I imagined, certainly packs a bit of weight though!

Kranzle K10
PA Foam Lance
1x Female Duraclix Quick Release Fitting
2x Male Duraclix Quick Release Fitting 
1L Elite Snow Foam - free from Elite Car Care

Thanks to Elite Car Care for the quick delivery, and Kranzle.. Less than two days from Germany.

Hopefully the weather plays ball tomorrow! :detailer:


----------



## Short1e

Jord said:


> Sooo.. Birthday tomorrow, decided I should treat myself to something quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Machines a fair bit smaller than I imagined, certainly packs a bit of weight though!
> 
> Kranzle K10
> PA Foam Lance
> 1x Female Duraclix Quick Release Fitting
> 2x Male Duraclix Quick Release Fitting
> 1L Elite Snow Foam - free from Elite Car Care
> 
> Thanks to Elite Car Care for the quick delivery, and Kranzle.. Less than two days from Germany.
> 
> Hopefully the weather plays ball tomorrow! :detailer:


Enjoy it. I have the exact same and love it


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Scrim-1- said:


> Don't suppose your car smells does it?


 just love different scents, and i mainly bought them for customers cars :thumb:


----------



## uk_

got some prima kit the other day from attention2detail 
have to say excellent excellent service and coms


----------



## s29nta

wont be able to look my bilt hamber clays in the eyes, joined the clay mit club:thumb:


----------



## petesimcock

Pretty horrific picture, but these arrived today from car chem. Very pleased with them can't wait to try them all out especially the windscreen sealant.

They also threw in a sample of nano shell which looks very interesting.

Still waiting on my dooka pad and PW


----------



## MEH4N

petesim**** said:


> Pretty horrific picture, but these arrived today from car chem. Very pleased with them can't wait to try them all out especially the windscreen sealant.
> 
> They also threw in a sample of nano shell which looks very interesting.
> 
> Still waiting on my dooka pad and PW


The shampoo and tyre dressing are two great products. :thumb:


----------



## Brooklands

AG bumper care
Muc off Ubershine shampoo
Muc off tyre gel
G3 applicators
G3 clay mit
AG SRP


----------



## sprocketser

Nice orders folks !


----------



## WhenIwake

I can now add 
Tardis
Iron X
CarPro Eraser
Denibber
Spray bottles
And a menz sample kit.. 
Still trying to get hold of a PD8 .. I'm not doing well at this saving thing 

And with the earlier order I've bought from CYC, elite , i4detailing and polished bliss... This forum is a bad place. I'll get some pictures of my haul when I'm home next week...


----------



## shanew

Just a couple of things.. and some little freebies


----------



## s29nta

shanew said:


> Just a couple of things.. and some little freebies
> 
> nice haul, been trying some maxolen stuff out myself, impressed so far:thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS

s29nta said:


> shanew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of things.. and some little freebies
> 
> nice haul, been trying some maxolen stuff out myself, impressed so far:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> where did you order them from boss?
Click to expand...


----------



## sistersvisions

123HJMS said:


> s29nta said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did you order them from boss?
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine from Ebay..:thumb:
Click to expand...


----------



## s29nta

bit confused(i know it dont take much) who is quoting who ere! i have been trying maxolen stuff out and i got all mine from there e bay site, hope that helps:thumb:


----------



## gérard83

From Cleanyourcar :thumb:


----------



## tarbyonline

A bottle of Einszett spray wax was all I added today! At less than a 5er a bottle it could be quite economical to use.


----------



## shanew

sistersvisions said:


> 123HJMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine from Ebay..:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine from them direct now I know how close they are
Click to expand...


----------



## shiny i10

shanew said:


> Just a couple of things.. and some little freebies


Hi mate where do you order it from? Seen two sites one had green bottles and the other had the black bottles but very limited range. Thanks in advance


----------



## Nico1970

tarbyonline said:


> A bottle of Einszett spray wax was all I added today! At less than a 5er a bottle it could be quite economical to use.


Einszett are big in the 'States and continental Europe but are not that well-established in the UK.

I have used one or two Einszett products over the years (e.g. air con cleaner) and have always found them to be excellent products - they do exactly what they say on the tin, to borrow a well-known manufacturer's catchphrase. Furthermore, they are competitively priced when you compare them to the established / big name brands in the UK.

Until you mentioned the name in this thread, I had largely forgotten that I had used them previously. I must try some of their other items at some stage... :thumb:

http://einszett.com/fileadmin/pdfs/katalog_en.pdf


----------



## Rascal_69

shanew said:


> sistersvisions said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine from them direct now I know how close they are
> 
> 
> 
> Close to me aswell. About 5 mins drive away
Click to expand...


----------



## BRUNBERG

Little delivery of products to try from Tim at Envy


----------



## matt303

Just a bottle of Sour Power, with only one car it takes me ages to get through products.


----------



## tarbyonline

Nico1970 said:


> Einszett are big in the 'States and continental Europe but are not that well-established in the UK.
> 
> I have used one or two Einszett products over the years (e.g. air con cleaner) and have always found them to be excellent products - they do exactly what they say on the tin, to borrow a well-known manufacturer's catchphrase. Furthermore, they are competitively priced when you compare them to the established / big name brands in the UK.
> 
> Until you mentioned the name in this thread, I had largely forgotten that I had used them previously. I must try some of their other items at some stage... :thumb:
> 
> http://einszett.com/fileadmin/pdfs/katalog_en.pdf


Mick's garage carry a lot of their lines so I picked it up when ordering some filters. Delivery costs are reasonable as well, but can comment in delivery times as the stuff is despatched from Dublin so in Belfast im only really up the road compared to you guys on the mainland.

I Have read some good things about it so thought it was worth a punt - the way I see it if its a third as good as the Sonax BSD then I'm happy as its a third of the price! Have only tried their screenwash (very similar to the Sonax concentrate IMO) and of course Gummipflege before. Have the air con cleaner sitting here to use later on as well - they have it on offer with both tins for about 8 quid which is less than most places want just for the bomb! Also got their penetrating oil on a BOGOF.


----------



## CrookyMonster

gone to halfords and bought some AG pressure washer detergant and stuck it in my snow foam lance i love the stuf


----------



## Cmak444

Got this from car chem

Also got some AG glass cleaner


----------



## Clean ocd

Another car to detail after use which bought today lol


----------



## dave-g

from halfords 3 for 2 (seeing as i had £45 vouchers to spend)

megs nxt wax, gold class wax, ag aqua wax..

2x Ag instant show shine (for the works van haha) Ag alloy wheel seal, and some mfs :thumb:


----------



## G4V JW

R/C looks ace , I need one :thumb:


----------



## Clean ocd

G4V JW said:


> R/C looks ace , I need one :thumb:


Was cause of this I got 1 we'll another 1
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=340369


----------



## xiphidius

Social Media Hype made me "Give In" 










Goodbye Bilt Hamber


----------



## dan4291

Snap! (Plus some Megs Foam and MF applicator pads)


----------



## Muscleflex

No Photo but from Saturday Halfords:
Meguiars Gold Class Leather cleaner/conditioner
G3 detailing lube spray
Meguiars interior cleaner
Autoglym carpet shampoo (I think)

3 packs of halfords cheap microfibre cloth (5 in a pack for £3 so I bought 3 packs)


----------



## Rabidracoon28

This arrived today from Qwashers. New 15m rubber hose for the Nilfisk. Difference between this and the OEM hose is like chalk and cheese. A massive recommendation.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Took advantage of Halfrauds current 3for2 deal and reserved 3 bottles of G3 Detailing Spray which they said they had in stock at their White City branch. 
Received a text to say order was ready for collection so off I trot (drove) to White City to find only 2 bottles waiting for me. Apparently someone from that branch phoned and left me a voicemail making me aware of this fact. Liars, liars, liars.

Anyway the only other thing in there that took my fancy was a bottle of Megs UC as my 105 is running low.

So 2 bottles of top notch QD and an excellent compound for less than £20.

Then popped into Costco on the way home for some new cloths. 36 in total for £12.


----------



## GleemSpray

Just grabbed, in passing, the last 3 litres of RDS from my local Wilkos.

£8.97.... Bargain!!


----------



## bigup




----------



## dillinja999




----------



## minnis

GleemSpray said:


> Just grabbed, in passing, the last 3 litres of RDS from my local Wilkos.
> 
> £8.97.... Bargain!!


Reserved one of these as my local one were out of stock. Great price!


----------



## MDC250

Rabidracoon28 said:


> This arrived today from Qwashers. New 15m rubber hose for the Nilfisk. Difference between this and the OEM hose is like chalk and cheese. A massive recommendation.


Having nearly broke my neck tripping on mine yesterday this might just have to be the next purchase :thumb:


----------



## petesimcock

Do you have a closeup picture of the hose?I'm trying to decide which hose my PW has as i think the p-150 comes standard with the rubber one.

Do you not have a reel on the PW?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

petesim**** said:


> Do you have a closeup picture of the hose?I'm trying to decide which hose my PW has as i think the p-150 comes standard with the rubber one.
> 
> Do you not have a reel on the PW?


No, the C120 doesn't come with a reel. I will post up a close up picture tonight when I return home from work.


----------



## Muscleflex

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Took advantage of Halfrauds current 3for2 deal and reserved 3 bottles of G3 Detailing Spray which they said they had in stock at their White City branch.
> Received a text to say order was ready for collection so off I trot (drove) to White City to find only 2 bottles waiting for me. Apparently someone from that branch phoned and left me a voicemail making me aware of this fact. Liars, liars, liars.
> 
> Anyway the only other thing in there that took my fancy was a bottle of Megs UC as my 105 is running low.
> 
> So 2 bottles of top notch QD and an excellent compound for less than £20.
> 
> Then popped into Costco on the way home for some new cloths. 36 in total for £12.


Haha - I did the same last night - after my hospital appointment for our ultrasound scan, I asked my wife to go with me to Costco to buy their microfibre cloth. I looked at a few other things but not sure if they're good or not so I left them for now..

By the way, that Meguiars UC, is that the same as 105 then? I want to know so when I've used up my 105, I'll know what to replace it with.


----------



## Muscleflex

What I bought from Costco! 
And the bottle of polish I got from a member on here


----------



## Naddy37

Couple of bits from Tim & Co at CYC.


----------



## stuartr




----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Rabidracoon28

petesim**** said:


> Do you have a closeup picture of the hose?I'm trying to decide which hose my PW has as i think the p-150 comes standard with the rubber one.
> 
> Do you not have a reel on the PW?


As requested Pete, extremely strong, heavy and looks like it will never kink.



















Long enough to leave PW in the garage and go fully around the car










If you require a better picture as I know Tapatalk reduces the quality the PM me your email address and I will send them over to you.


----------



## petesimcock

Thanks mate.

Maybe everyone is happier with their rubber hoses than I am, but it still tries to curl itself up all of the time which annoys me greatly...I will try again at the weekend and make a decision.

Thankyou!


----------



## GleemSpray

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Long enough to leave PW in the garage and go fully around the car


 Happiness in one picture :argie:

A proper, decent quality, long hose makes sooooooooooooooooooo much difference to the car pressure washing experience.:thumb:


----------



## danwel

i'd have to agree, i bought a 10m one and i can get all round the car without fannying about with the pw itself. a million times easier


----------



## Rabidracoon28

danwel said:


> i'd have to agree, i bought a 10m one and i can get all round the car without fannying about with the pw itself. a million times easier


Soooooo much easier and no regrets with this purchase at all.


----------



## Nico1970

dillinja999 said:


>


Pound for pound, FK #425 is one of my most favourite QD's. It is great stuff...

As a matter of interest, who did you order these two from?

I am finding it difficult to get them in the UK with reasonable P&P to NI....


----------



## Rascal_69

Pain to wrap up and unwrap though but good when using. 

Think mines is 8m hose


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Rascal_69 said:


> Pain to wrap up and unwrap though but good when using.
> 
> Think mines is 8m hose


Discovered today that it IS a PITA to wrap up. Worth it though.


----------



## GleemSpray

Rascal_69 said:


> Pain to wrap up and unwrap though but good when using.
> 
> Think mines is 8m hose


 The 12m one I got from Direct Hoses fits as a straight replacement onto the reel on my Karcher K4 and is as easy to wind and unwind as the standard 6m Karcher hose was.


----------



## V3nom

10-mtr rubber hose for Nilfisk from Mainz Car Care  :thumb:


----------



## polac5397

Just came today competition prize (BIG THANKS) to Jackie @ Nipponshine





will put a thread/ mini review when I use it


----------



## Rabidracoon28

polac5397 said:


> Just came today competition prize (BIG THANKS) to Jackie @ Nipponshine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will put a thread/ mini review when I use it


Lucky boy.


----------



## Baracuda

Wanted to buy this one for a long time :argie:


----------



## tarbyonline

@Nico1970 Try serious performance. Iirc it's £4.95 post and he's a top guy as well. Very fast despatch.


My arrival today was a dodo Tooled Up bag. Thanks to Chris Green for posting pics of his in a few threads, it helped me make my mind up to go for it. Might have to modify the outside pockets though.


----------



## Mini devil

Cheeky little order from Alex at elite car care! Great service, have another order arriving tomorrow :thumb:

The red wax is their ltd edition one


----------



## Ns1980




----------



## mike41

Ns1980 said:


>


I've been using Cherish and Revival for a while now,really impressed with both. :thumb::thumb:
Mike


----------



## Simz

Auto Smart Tardis,Duet,Platinum,Smart wheels,G101 and 321 plus a white compound pad.....£160 lighter


----------



## jonnywebb

Done well yesterday


----------



## 123HJMS

Simz said:


> Auto Smart Tardis,Duet,Platinum,Smart wheels,G101 and 321 plus a white compound pad.....£160 lighter


nice haul but seems a bit on the pricey side?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Simz said:


> Auto Smart Tardis,Duet,Platinum,Smart wheels,G101 and 321 plus a white compound pad.....£160 lighter


Was that from an AS rep? Does seem a touch steep.


----------



## Mini devil

Little treat from my gf smart wheels all ready diluted in the new bottle ready for the weekend :speechles

And then dodo juice limited edition wax "Austintatious" as I have a old classic Austin mini  don't wanna use it, is that bad? Lol


----------



## nichol4s




----------



## danbt

My step into the world of detailing


----------



## Mini devil

^ there's going to be a lot more purchases!


----------



## Drewie

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## danbt

Drewie said:


> Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


Where do you get these sample size bottles?

Cheers


----------



## Drewie

danbt said:


> Where do you get these sample size bottles?
> 
> Cheers


Mr. Ns1980 was thinning out his collection. Just happened to be 5 shampoos I wanted to try anyway haha


----------



## Shopnshine

Fancied trying a new wash mitt, ordered up the Microfibre Madness Incredimitt from Clean & Shiny, arrived this morning. Looking forward to trying it!

From one trader to another, top work guys


----------



## realist

Ep801 ordered from Clean Your Car, looks like I'm crossing to the dark side


----------



## CrookyMonster

my purchase for the day is


----------



## Cmak444

I received my first waxybox today


----------



## Jord

10m extension hose for the Kranzle turned up yesterday


----------



## Alfieharley1

Das 6 pro and 5" 6" & 2.75" backing plate


----------



## Rabidracoon28

3 x 1L bottles for a tenner


----------



## Rabidracoon28

£60 lighter now


----------



## MDC250

Rabidracoon28 said:


> £60 lighter now


Is the red pot an Obsession Wax?


----------



## danwel

i want to try one of those cuby things


----------



## HITCH2310




----------



## Rabidracoon28

MDC250 said:


> Is the red pot an Obsession Wax?


Certainly is pal, an extremely limited edition, 50ml freebie, specially blended very kindly by Jay himself today


----------



## Rabidracoon28

HITCH2310 said:


>


The Glaco is so easy to apply with the built in sponge applicator, like a shoe shine, leave a couple of minutes to dry and it buffs off with no effort whatsoever. RainX now in the bin.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

danwel said:


> i want to try one of those cuby things


Smells great


----------



## Samciv

Rabidracoon28 said:


> The Glaco is so easy to apply with the built in sponge applicator, like a shoe shine, leave a couple of minutes to dry and it buffs off with no effort whatsoever. RainX now in the bin.


What speed does the rain start to roll off? Been using angel wax h2go but it's no good at lower speed town driving.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Samciv said:


> What speed does the rain start to roll off? Been using angel wax h2go but it's no good at lower speed town driving.


Don't know yet pal, sods law it hasn't rained yet. Will let you know with a video link when it does.


----------



## MDC250

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Certainly is pal, an extremely limited edition, 50ml freebie, specially blended very kindly by Jay himself today


Nice :thumb:

One off or forthcoming to Jay's range...details please!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

MDC250 said:


> Nice :thumb:
> 
> One off or forthcoming to Jay's range...details please!


A one off hybrid pal


----------



## MDC250

Bet it was interesting to watch even though you probably know roughly what's involved.


----------



## Samciv

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Don't know yet pal, sods law it hasn't rained yet. Will let you know with a video link when it does.


Sound cheers mate, this from eBay? I saw it on there other day and added it to watch list but didn't dare order it haha


----------



## Rabidracoon28

MDC250 said:


> Bet it was interesting to watch even though you probably know roughly what's involved.


Extremely interesting with a great aroma wafting arounds Matts detailing bay


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Samciv said:


> Sound cheers mate, this from eBay? I saw it on there other day and added it to watch list but didn't dare order it haha


No pal, bought from Jackie of Nipponshine and his pasting table today at Mattstock along with other goodies


----------



## MDC250

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Extremely interesting with a great aroma wafting arounds Matts detailing bay


Jay's waxes always smell good, enjoy!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

MDC250 said:


> Jay's waxes always smell good, enjoy!


Will do, thanks mate👍


----------



## Naddy37

From those nice peeps at Meguiars.....


----------



## Short1e

My orders from last week

*Waxybox Deliveries*





*i4Detailing Delivery*



*Bearswaxfactory Delivery*



*Polished Bliss Delivery*

​


----------



## Baracuda

Now that's a nice shopping spree !!!


----------



## camerashy

just placed an order for 
Blackfire Wet Ice over Fire Kit
Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Paint Cleaner
Merino Wool Wash Mitt
Windscreen MF cloth


----------



## Davemm

Didn't take you long yo decide to try the blackfire range after playing. Just remember only a little is needed


----------



## camerashy

Hi Dave, LOL, really impressed with BF after yesterdays play, thanks so much for your help


----------



## Davemm

Not a problem! Best way is to try


----------



## MDC250

Car Pro glass cleaning and Fly By 30 kit and 3 x AF Waxmate applicators


----------



## Guru

Millionairess (Laura) strikes again!


----------



## Rascal_69

Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


----------



## -Raven-

Very nice Arfan! Which one did you get?


----------



## Rascal_69

-Raven- said:


> Very nice Arfan! Which one did you get?


Thanks mate.

It's limited edition one. Jubilee edition. 1 of 6 in the uk.

Alois decided to make. When I was offered I couldn't say no.


----------



## greymda

what is this?


----------



## qc2

I've just ordered some Dr Leather cleaner and Sonus ****pit Detailer. Excited!


----------



## Rascal_69

greymda said:


> what is this?


Polish angel wax


----------



## gex23

Britemax twins
Merino washmitt
Wax applicator.

Dying for the OC to cure so I can wash the car:detailer:


----------



## -Raven-

Here's two coating kits that I got.










The Soft99 G'Zox Hi-MOHS Coat kit is seriously unobtainable! I was EXTREMELY lucky to get my hands on this! Very cool and very quality! Came with a heap of cloths and the 100ml bottles are huge too! 




























The Gyeon MOHS Q2 + kit I got sent for testing.


----------



## danwel

Very very lucky!! The soft99 one looks impressive and would love a go with either of them lol


----------



## Drewie

^ That looks cool as sh*t


Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## Ns1980




----------



## CockneyPlayboy

Today just a re-stock...... 

1) a Gallon of Megs last touch, 
2) Valet Pro Snow Foam
3) Wooly Mammouth drying towel


----------



## Davo

I bought a Waxybox, some mini hoover attachments and I'm currently looking at buying some PB White Diamond.


----------



## b9rgo1234

Ns1980 said:


>


Nice order there :thumb:
After 25 minutes on the phone to John I have added a few more bits to my M&K collection too.
Mayfair wax
Carina Wax
Feliciana Wax
Aura - Leather
Seal
and Pure.

And 3 waxmates from Polished Bliss


----------



## badly_dubbed

Polish Angel Master Sealant 200ml









Polish Angel Black Wulfenite 200ml









Carpro Merino Mitt Large









Carpro Boa Towels


----------



## sprocketser

These Boa Towels looks great ! Never seen them before .


----------



## badly_dubbed

Haven't used them, thought id give them a bash....


----------



## NipponShine

-Raven- said:


> Here's two coating kits that I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Soft99 G'Zox Hi-MOHS Coat kit is seriously unobtainable! I was EXTREMELY lucky to get my hands on this! Very cool and very quality! Came with a heap of cloths and the 100ml bottles are huge too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gyeon MOHS Q2 + kit I got sent for testing.


That kit is seriously hard to get! very lucky you!:thumb:


----------



## Sick_at_Sea

None.


----------



## lightningslow

C1 and Exo V2. Courtesy of a handy eBay voucher.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

From a personal sale on here


----------



## V3nom




----------



## potter88

My new interior brush from waitrose for £5


----------



## Mini devil

So had a little shopping spree with elite car care! Highly rated, great service couldn't have helped anymore with advice loads of emails going back and forth. Loads of different pics as I was excited  lol













Handle fits the da bonus! Lol



All together, Meg's 105 and 205, two extension bars, two backing pads, four elote hex shine pads, two free pads, and of course the 3m rotary.

Then another pot of dodo juice Austintatious as I wanted to use one and keep one un opened now have pot 480 and 481 





So all in I'm a happy bunny!


----------



## tarbyonline

Received a Power Maxed bundle today. Looking forward to trying it in the next few days.


----------



## gex23

Microfibre madness 'Dry Me Crazy' towel
Vikan wheel brush


----------



## Goodylax

Rascal_69 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> It's limited edition one. Jubilee edition. 1 of 6 in the uk.
> 
> Alois decided to make. When I was offered I couldn't say no.


Nice pick up
Mine is on the way
I believe 15 were made for the US


----------



## white night

I was only supposed to be going to wilkos to get my hosepipe exchanged 
under there 20yrs guarantee (wilkos own brand) but after a chat with the
manager she agreed to upgrade me to the hozelock ultimate (30yrs guarantee)
as the new wilkos one was not anti twist..... so on the way back to the car I
called into Halfords and picked up some goodies.....happy days:thumb:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Now im after a new rubber hose for my Nilfisk c120 but want a quick release
one so if anyone has a link to a one please.


----------



## Oldsparky

I'm on holiday but managed to pick up some microfibres in Carrefour special offer!


----------



## rej150

A few recently acquired items....


----------



## Nico1970

Oldsparky said:


> I'm on holiday but managed to pick up some microfibres in Carrefour special offer!


How much yoyo's for the Carrefour MF's as a matter of interest?


----------



## Oldsparky

Nico1970 said:


> How much yoyo's for the Carrefour MF's as a matter of interest?


2.5 ! Bargin!


----------



## bigup




----------



## Baracuda

This topic is not wallet friendly 

These came today :







I might sleep in the garage tonight...


----------



## alanr

autosmart clay towel


----------



## salsa-king

Mothers Natually Black tyre shine
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360761919385


----------



## BadgerJCW

That Gyeon gear looks the nuts!



Baracuda said:


> This topic is not wallet friendly
> 
> These came today :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might sleep in the garage tonight...


----------



## Baracuda

Let's hope it's half as good as it was hyped


----------



## Andymain241

direct hoses snow foam lance arrived today


----------



## bigup




----------



## mr.t

B and q mixing bucket 

Seems a decent size and fairly transparent.Not the biggest but should be fine to wash 1 car with.

I couldnt find it in the store so i asked a sales assistant..this is how the convo went..

me :"hi im looking for builders bucket its a clear 1"

him "we got orange ones and black ones not sure about clear ones".

me "ideally i want a clear one"

him "why?"

me"when i clean the car i can see the dirty water so i can replace it"

him "thats Abit over the top isnt it?"

pffft lol


----------



## Zetec-al

I just got 2 clear plastering buckets from Wickes. 5.98 each i think! There nice and big too!


----------



## robtech

box of 4, 3m, 100mm compound pads via ebay for 7 quid inc post....then i found out there pants with a DA...DOH


----------



## Alfieharley1

Amazon special


----------



## s_hosgood

Baracuda said:


> Let's hope it's half as good as it was hyped


It is!


----------



## Goodylax

1 DJ-IG100 - 100 mL. Dodo Juice Iron Gloss Paint Sealant 
1 GT-EXO-50V2 - 50 ml. GTechniq EXO Ultra Durable Hybrid 
1 DJ-ZUDB - Dodo Juice Zipped Up Detailing Bag 
1 CP-53 - 40x40 cm CarPro Suede Microfiber Cloth (10 Pac 
1 SPR-HOG - High Output Chemical Resistant Sprayer 
1 SAMPLES - One Free Sample Per Order 
1 3M-11328 - 3M Virtua Protective Eyewear - Mirrored Len 
1 JULY2014 - July 4th Sale -22.64
--------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Autogeek sale  :thumb:
The Iron gloss is BOGO


----------



## Baracuda

Pics ! Pics !


----------



## potter88

I've received

Megs 205 and 105 (both 70% full)
Auto Finesse Rejuvenate (brand new)
Auto Finesse Lather Sample

All from Paul04

Also received I <3 DW wax (Brand New)


----------



## Davo

It was my mates birthday so treated myself so I didnt feel left out lol. 

Glacier Wax Pure 001, Glacier Wax Ice and Glacier Wax Black Diamond in the deal they have on their website atm.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Davo said:


> It was my mates birthday so treated myself so I didnt feel left out lol.


Would be rude not to mate😉


----------



## jenks

Davo said:


> It was my mates birthday so treated myself so I didnt feel left out lol.
> 
> Glacier Wax Pure 001, Glacier Wax Ice and Glacier Wax Black Diamond in the deal they have on their website atm.


Love the smell of the pure 001:argie:


----------



## bigup

today's bargain goodies from Amazon


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Asda specials


----------



## bigup

must be some special pads to have their own container


----------



## chrisgreen

After I bought a Karcher K2 Home a month or so ago to keep at the girlfriend's flat, I've been wanting to get a longer lance hose for it (the supplied 4m hose is both too short & very ridged.

I had been planning to get a Qwashers 10m rubber hose, but last night I spotted on Amazon that the price of the Karcher 7.5m hose + quick connect kit had dropped to just £20 (it has gone back up today) - so I ordered it. I have Prime so it was delivered about half an hour ago.



Very impressed, the hose is much thicker, more flexible and more rubberised than the cheaper bare thermoplastic hose the unit originally came with. The new quick release gun is OK (though the trigger was more comfortable on the original C-Clip gun) and the quick release adapter that fits on the washer itself is very good - metal and very robust.

Be warned, the thread on the K2 is plastic, so you have to be very careful when screwing on the quick connect adapter as it is very easy to cross thread it.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

chrisgreen said:


> After I bought a Karcher K2 Home a month or so ago to keep at the girlfriend's flat, I've been wanting to get a longer lance hose for it (the supplied 4m hose is both too short & very ridged.
> 
> I had been planning to get a Qwashers 10m rubber hose, but last night I spotted on Amazon that the price of the Karcher 7.5m hose + quick connect kit had dropped to just £20 (it has gone back up today) - so I ordered it. I have Prime so it was delivered about half an hour ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Very impressed, the hose is much thicker, more flexible and more rubberised than the cheaper bare thermoplastic hose the unit originally came with. The new quick release gun is OK (though the trigger was more comfortable on the original C-Clip gun) and the quick release adapter that fits on the washer itself is very good - metal and very robust.
> 
> Be warned, the thread on the K2 is plastic, so you have to be very careful when screwing on the quick connect adapter as it is very easy to cross thread it.


Good find 👍


----------



## Vazza

Still only £23 though, so just bought one. Thanks!


----------



## chrisgreen

Vazza said:


> Still only £23 though, so just bought one. Thanks!


Interesting - it's dropped back as it was £28.99 this morning.

At one point last night after I ordered mine, a Marketplace seller had one (literally, one) for £17 inc delivery. Thought about cancelling my Amazon one and ordering the Marketplace one, but decided £3 was worth paying to have the backup of Amazon's easy returns policy if it wasn't up to scratch.


----------



## aymen_a22

Home bargains steam cleaner £15 and some Starsrops cleaner. Apparently 25ml per 4.5l of water.


----------



## larnaca1

G3 clay mitt :thumb:


----------



## madstaff

New hose reel. :thumb:

Nice bit of kit for £30-00 delivered.


----------



## Ravinder

In the last couple of weeks and today I have ordered:

CG hex logic pad 4" and 5.5"
CG hex logic pad blue 5.5"
CG hex logic pad red 5.5"
Poorboys bug squash
California scents palms x 2
Dodo juice born slippy
Chemical guys wheel guard
Metro vac sidekick blaster
Monster microfibre purple monster edge less XL
Monster microfibre purple minster 3pack
G3 clay mitt

Think that's all. :doublesho


----------



## Blueberry

I've just placed an order for quite a few Gyeon products. Taking advantage of i4detailing's great offer :thumbup:


----------



## s29nta

madstaff said:


> New hose reel. :thumb:
> 
> Nice bit of kit for £30-00 delivered.


that looks a smart bit of kit:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed




----------



## rallye666

badly_dubbed said:


>


What's in the box?! Looks like a big order seeing as most PA stuff only comes in little bottles!


----------



## -Raven-

I got some of the new style 50w LED lights to try out, they're lighter and much more compact. The spread out LEDs make it even easier to spot swirls!



















And I decided to make one of those 3M Sun Guns too! They work great, much better than I expected! I used a cheap 3000k bulb, so I've ordered the proper 4800k Solux bulb to try out and see if it's any better. The 3M Sun Gun costs $850 here in Australia lol! I think I saved about $800!


----------



## V3nom

I honestly can't get my head around the price of the 3M Sun Gun...I got a home made one for about £38 and it's awesome!


----------



## SteveyG

-Raven- said:


> The spread out LEDs make it even easier to spot swirls!


Strange, this is contrary to the physics. Ideally you want the smallest point source you can find as this is what causes the effect.


----------



## -Raven-

SteveyG said:


> Strange, this is contrary to the physics. Ideally you want the smallest point source you can find as this is what causes the effect.


really?

I can see 1,000,000 x more swirls with my LED floodlights (either type ) than what I can with my pencil beam led torch, or the led light on my phone lol!


----------



## SteveyG

-Raven- said:


> really?
> 
> I can see 1,000,000 x more swirls with my LED floodlights (either type ) than what I can with my pencil beam led torch, or the led light on my phone lol!


That's because they're brighter :thumb: Stick a collimator on the floodlights and be prepared to be wowed


----------



## -Raven-

SteveyG said:


> That's because they're brighter :thumb: Stick a collimator on the floodlights and be prepared to be wowed


*googles collimator* lol!


----------



## asspur96

*Just £75 thats all*



Wheel Woolies full set 3 finally bit the bullet:thumb:

VP Citrus Pre Wash 5L ran out needed urgently 

Sonax BSD Detailer gonna try 750ml before probably getting the 5l:lol:

XL Gloves Fed up with mess on hands after using Megs Tyre Gel or AG Trim gel


----------



## sprocketser

A little assortment of much needed brushes . Just ordered .


----------



## camerashy

Pack of Black Mamba gloves
2 x AF Waxmates


----------



## _Steven67

Got some KleenFreaks and some Orchard Car Care Iron Cleanser at Car Culture Live in Northern Ireland

http://puu.sh/a1nb0/bdfe8161e3.jpg


----------



## Short1e

My i4Detailing Delivery arrived :argie::argie:

I took FULL advantage of the 20% OFF offer they had on :thumb:

Majority of the stuff is top ups







Rupes Duetto



*Que the "Millionairess" jibes now*​


----------



## bigup

WOW, any freebies with that lot? no, not the haribos!


----------



## Short1e

bigup said:


> WOW, any freebies with that lot? no, not the haribos!


I did 

I got the Anglo Bubbly, and another goodies bag


----------



## sprocketser

Great order Short1e !


----------



## Guru

That's quite a haul........

Exactly how much money do you have stuffed under your mattress???????


----------



## sprocketser

lol , nice one Guru !


----------



## Short1e

Guru said:


> That's quite a haul........
> 
> Exactly how much money do you have stuffed under your mattress???????


Cant be telling you that now can i?


----------



## nichol4s

:doublesho Laura


----------



## suspal

Short1e said:


> Cant be telling you that now can i?


You got far too much money there girl,even if you sold the 3401.


----------



## rob_vrs

If id of know you were buying rupes laura you could of had mine and I would of personally delivered it haha


----------



## SteveyG

Short1e said:


> My i4Detailing Delivery arrived :argie::argie:=


Are you rich?


----------



## Guru

SteveyG said:


> Are you rich?


Rich is an understatement. Millionairess is more like it.


----------



## potter88

Since this was on offer for £13 delivered on Amazon thought it would be rude to ignore


----------



## Rascal_69

Waxstock ticket


----------



## Wingnuts

Rascal_69 said:


> Waxstock ticket


Jealous I'd love to go but i don't want to go by myself  no one wants to go with me


----------



## Rascal_69

Wingnuts said:


> Jealous I'd love to go but i don't want to go by myself  no one wants to go with me


My other half is coming with me. Long drive from Glasgow


----------



## dooka

Wingnuts said:


> Jealous I'd love to go but i don't want to go by myself  no one wants to go with me


A poor excuse ..
There will be loads of us there, loads from this forum. I met someone there last year and I will be their friend till the day I die. So why not pop along, you never know ..


----------



## potter88

I'd love to go but unfortunatly I'm working 😔


----------



## Jord

Book it off, I did


----------



## potter88

Jord said:


> Book it off, I did


Well it's between being about £300 out of pocket by going wax stock or earning £300 and considering it's getting pretty close to first mortgage time I really need the money towards that property


----------



## Choppy

Kranzle K7
Kranzle foam lance
race glaze brushes
krystal kleen foam 
envy filler killer
brake away
oh and a new telescope


----------



## 123HJMS

Rascal_69 said:


> Waxstock ticket


x2 :buffer:


----------



## Clean ocd

New car to detail lol gonna put some swissvax shield on the shell


----------



## 123HJMS




----------



## Davo

These turned up today. Pure 001 smells awesome! Just hope it lives up to the hype now.


----------



## Dougnorwich

Autoglym 500ml mixing bottles
3 x brushes
1 litre of elite snow foam
A dispenser bottle self cleaning nozzle

Breath.......

Car pro iron x
5 litres of vp citrus prewash
A cyc hozelock spray thingy ma jiggy
Purple monster drying towel

That'll do off now


----------



## dave-g

Davo, just been looking through their stuff, let us know how you get on, interested in ordering the same kit


----------



## Alfieharley1

Davo said:


> These turned up today. Pure 001 smells awesome! Just hope it lives up to the hype now.


These look really nice and I'm really interested in how these work. Cost does not look bad at all!
Love the pure bottle


----------



## Smartz

I decided to have a quick pop into halfords on my way to work today and grabbed a few bits seeing as it would have been rude not to 

AG Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner
AG Super Resin Polish
AG Extra Gloss Protection

Also decided to grab myself a G3 Clay mitt


----------



## Rabidracoon28

200 pennies from Halfords 









And these from Sonax


----------



## Drewie

This week

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr

And from Short1e 

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## potter88

Rabidracoon28 said:


> 200 pennies from Halfords


200 pennies is £2

If that right I best be getting myself down to halfords ASAP 😝


----------



## Oldsparky

My first proper wax arrived today


----------



## G.P

Rabidracoon28 said:


> And these from Sonax


Looking forward to your thoughts on the wheel sealant..


----------



## Rabidracoon28

potter88 said:


> 200 pennies is £2
> 
> If that right I best be getting myself down to halfords ASAP 😝


Give that man a gold star 🌟

Indeed £2, 2 quid, 2 bin lids.

Good luck trying to find them now though my friend


----------



## Rabidracoon28

G.P said:


> Looking forward to your thoughts on the wheel sealant..


Me too and the Polymer Net Shield intrigues me also

See my quick video of it after a 50/50 application tonight:


----------



## chrisba

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Give that man a gold star 🌟
> 
> Indeed £2, 2 quid, 2 bin lids.
> 
> Good luck trying to find them now though my friend


I had the last in my local Halfords (Swansea) yesterday!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

One of these for Waxstock with my forum name printed on.


----------



## nichol4s

Rabidracoon28 said:


> One of these for Waxstock with my forum name printed on.


Incase you get lost?


----------



## Kimo

nichol4s said:


> Incase you get lost?


:lol: :lol:


----------



## V3nom




----------



## gex23

CarPro BOA
CarParo DLUX
Tyre applicator


----------



## Rabidracoon28

nichol4s said:


> Incase you get lost?


Exactly 👍


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Some BH products from a couple of great guys at Perfect Detailing in Chorley. Nice set up lads👍


----------



## Rabidracoon28

nichol4s said:


> Incase you get lost?


The idea was mentioned by Tony at Matts Up Norff meet a couple of weeks ago so people know who is who


----------



## stonejedi

bought for me by my lovely wife for our 10yrs wedding anniversary on thursday as it was tin or aluminium.SJ.


----------



## Goodylax

Sweet gift man!


----------



## bigup




----------



## Rabidracoon28

stonejedi said:


> bought for me by my lovely wife for our 10yrs wedding anniversary on thursday as it was tin or aluminium.SJ.


What a lovely wife stonejedi


----------



## bigup

one more package just arrived


----------



## sprocketser

Received my 3 EZ Detail Brushes , & some Griots brushes also .


----------



## mark-gts

Ptg , wheel woolies , microfibre pads , new polishes today was an exspensive day


----------



## sprocketser

Years ago , I wouldn t had never tought that detail brushes only would be as expensive as they are ! Still need some more .


----------



## GleemSpray

sprocketser said:


> Years ago , I wouldn t had never tought that detail brushes only would be as expensive as they are ! Still need some more .


I use paintbrushes and wrap masking tape round the metal bit to stop them scratching. Got a set of three Harris one's for a couple of quid in the recent Sainsburys sale....

..... I'll get me coat....


----------



## Big Buffer

GleemSpray said:


> I use paintbrushes and wrap masking tape round the metal bit to stop them scratching. Got a set of three Harris one's for a couple of quid in the recent Sainsburys sale....
> 
> ..... I'll get me coat....


Nowt wrong with paintbrushes.


----------



## sprocketser

GleemSpray said:


> I use paintbrushes and wrap masking tape round the metal bit to stop them scratching. Got a set of three Harris one's for a couple of quid in the recent Sainsburys sale....
> 
> ..... I'll get me coat....


Funny as things can be some times , after posting this post I was looking at paintbrushes , so when I ll get to some paint stores , I m gonna get some from them . A good tip .


----------



## bigmac3161

Swissvax cleaner fluid medium and regular SV nano express 2 SV applicator pads 50ml zuffenhausen wax SV micro cloth an cooler bag all bargain of fleabay.


----------



## G4V JW

Visited PYC in Peterborough today , knew what I wanted so only left with imperial wheel cleaner , some spray bottles and some unigrit paper for some wet sanding I'm planning !

Such a shame as PYC are missing a trick here , they have the only walk in detailing shop for miles and I bought so little , this is an impulse buying game and we all love a nosey at products , was surprised to not see much on show , take note anyone else who might be planning a visit


image by G4V JW, on Flickr

I'll stick to web shopping I think :thumb:


----------



## makey

Finally took plunge:
DAS-6 Pro DA
5.5" Hex-logic pads x3 Orange Black White
3.5" Hex-logic pads x3 Orange Black White
Gtechiq C2v3 Liquid Crystal
CG Wheel Guard
Dodo juice -Light Fantastic
dodo juice - Purple haze
Poorboy Black hole
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel 
Tardis
CarPro Iron x
CarPro Eraser
CarPro Black Boa MF x2
Various Detailing brushes,spray bottles.
Looking forward to getting into my cars (white & black) in near future


----------



## sprocketser

That s some order makey !


----------



## Eliasasas

makey said:


> spray bottles.


I have some of these, they're very nice! You won't be disappointed! :thumb:


----------



## Mashburn

I've bought tons of stuff just lately, from spray bottles to a DA! I've now just made what I'm hoping is my LAST purchase for quite some time........ A George


----------



## Robh

Treated myself


----------



## domandmel

Robh said:


> Treated myself


i use these at work and they are brilliant, especially the rubber treatment....in fact i need to get more as i have just run out!


----------



## ChaosSystem

*Just waiting for the right weather*

5 x Super Plush drying towels.
DJ SNH Panel pot
5 x Yellow foam applicator
5 x Micro fibre Applicator
1L VP Citrus Pre Wash


----------



## Ravinder

Just topped up on some Dr Leather liquid. Awesome leather cleaner IMO.


----------



## Demetrios72

Autosmart Wax detailing spray


----------



## Eliasasas

New toy for the kid in me, and a new pink jar for my feminine side.

I haven't tried the Nomad 18v yet, but my first impressions is that it has a high quality feel to it. I'm not expecting real pressure washer power obviously, but I have high hopes on the quality aspect of this thing. I might do a mini review on it later.


----------



## sprocketser

Some Drying mf towels & assorted mf towels .


----------



## s29nta

sprocketser said:


> Some Drying mf towels & assorted mf towels .


you can never have too many, im forever getting more:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

s29nta said:


> you can never have too many, im forever getting more:thumb:


Yes sir , I was in need of some drying towels , but the other ones were for spares .


----------



## s29nta

sprocketser said:


> Yes sir , I was in need of some drying towels , but the other ones were for spares .


i can dry my car with one drying towel quite easily, so why have i got 6 of them?:lol:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Chemical Guys - Orange 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - White 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - Black 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
DAS-6 Dual Action Polisher
3M 3434 Masking Tape
Isopropanol Alcohol (IPA) 500ml
Meguiars #205 - Ultra Finishing Polish 8oz
Meguiars #105 - Ultra Cut Compound 8oz

got this little lot from CYC


----------



## sprocketser

s29nta said:


> i can dry my car with one drying towel quite easily, so why have i got 6 of them?:lol:


Lol , always like that right !

Nice score jonnybebad .


----------



## Leebo310

This turned up today! 
As per normal, absolutely amazing service from I4detailing!
Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## sbrocks

Glimmerman Glass Cleaner
Orchard Perfection
Angelwax QED x 2
Washmitts x 2
Orchard Glitz
Wheel Woolies x 3


----------



## Jord

Umming and Ahhing over if I need a DIY Sun Gun or not..


----------



## Clean ocd




----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Nice little gift for me


----------



## w138pbo

my gtechniq order came today 2 bottles of QD.

just ordered some new drying towels on the deal
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=343353


----------



## sprocketser

Had to go get some S100 Finish Restorer & some S100 Wheel Care at a HD dealership today , they were out of S100 Polishing Soap .


----------



## suspal

you try getting the S100 soap over here or the P21s so ended up getting :
Doktor Power: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## dooka

Not bad torque wrenches at all ..



Clean ocd said:


>


----------



## Clean ocd

dooka said:


> Not bad torque wrenches at all ..


All right considering only paid 70 for the 2 of them


----------



## sprocketser

suspal said:


> you try getting the S100 soap over here or the P21s so ended up getting :
> Doktor Power: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


Thanx suspal , shipping to Canada will kill the deal . Thanx for the tip .

I ll order some P21S from one of my Canadian Suppliers .


----------



## JMorty

dooka said:


> Not bad torque wrenches at all ..


Agreed, got the 1/2. Sturdy bit of kit


----------



## sprocketser

Leebo310 said:


> This turned up today!
> As per normal, absolutely amazing service from I4detailing!
> Can't wait to try it out!


Great order mate !


----------



## sprocketser

Just ordered some P21S Polishing Soap last night .


----------



## sprocketser

sprocketser said:


> Thanx suspal , shipping to Canada will kill the deal . Thanx for the tip .
> 
> I ll order some P21S from one of my Canadian Suppliers .


Just ordered last night . ( P21S Polishing Soap )


----------



## matt303

A tin of Fusso Coat 12 Light, between this and my tin of FK1000P I don't think I'll ever run out of sealant. I couldn't help myself after seeing all the beading pictures and it's a proper impulse purchase price.


----------



## theexcorcist

*todays purchase*

arrived in record time two mcguires sheep skin mitts and a wooly mammoth next month its chemical time oh I have a karcher k4 on the way just started the detail road thanks for all the info by the way top guys very interesting :newbie:and me buckets with grit filters


----------



## sprocketser

theexcorcist said:


> arrived in record time two mcguires sheep skin mitts and a wooly mammoth next month its chemical time oh I have a karcher k4 on the way just started the detail road thanks for all the info by the way top guys very interesting :newbie:and me buckets with grit filters


The sickness begins ! lol A good start already !


----------



## bigup

Glass Cleaner


----------



## suspal

sprocketser said:


> Just ordered last night . ( P21S Polishing Soap )


Enjoy dude.


----------



## sprocketser

suspal said:


> Enjoy dude.


It became better on my end to order it than ordering the one link that you kindly gave , we never know , maybe one day .


----------



## suspal

sprocketser said:


> It became better on my end to order it than ordering the one link that you kindly gave , we never know , maybe one day .


You lot get a better deal on detailing over the pond on gear than we do over here,we pay through the nose.


----------



## sprocketser

lol , shipping costs & Customs are stopping aloot of people sometimes .


----------



## dave-g

Glacier gift set from the ebay  

Try out this weekend fingers crossed!


----------



## Astro

nichol4s said:


> Incase you get lost?


Slight spelling mistake on that post, it's nursery


----------



## James_R

Gtechniq C1.5v2
Gtechniq C2v3
Gtechniq T1 tyre & trim
Gtechniq G4 glass polish
Gtechniq G5 water repellant
Gtechniq MF1 ZeroR 10 pack of microfibres
Gtechniq PW panel wipe

Really looking forward to spending some time on the cars with this stuff


----------



## matt.allen123

Went a little made on some car chem stuff to add to the collection got: 
- Revolt
- hard body
- Bespoke shampoo
-1:1900 shampoo
- glass sealant 
- fabric sealant 
- Bubblegum Air Freshener
- Wheel seal 
- Rubber wax

- Then got a new snow foam lance as my old one broke P: 
- New grit guards as old one where a little knackered
- Carbon Collective wash mit 
- New drying towels from the HTST deal from shop n shine. 

Just waiting for everything to turn up and ill post a picture!


----------



## Rascal_69

Festool rotex 125
Festool rotex 90


----------



## Short1e

Rascal_69 said:


> Festool rotex 125
> Festool rotex 90


Spending again?? Hahahaha Mr Moneybags :lol:


----------



## Rascal_69

Short1e said:


> Spending again?? Hahahaha Mr Moneybags :lol:


Been a while.

Nothing on you misses.


----------



## Drewie

Some 250ml mist pattern spray bottles arrived yesterday for waxybox samples and stuff like HydrO2 

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## DBH

Two orders arrived today.
Air force blaster, some microfibre applicator pads from cleanyourcar. & two Dooka wash pads and wheel mitt from Dooka.


----------



## V3nom

LED Lenser P7.2 + T5 combo set...was off of ebay so it's probs not legit but Christ, it's bright :|


----------



## dooka

Far far to much ..


----------



## kartman

Collapsible bucket arrived. Only a cheap ebay purchase, will see if it holds water when I get home, carry bag is a nice touch too. Fits easily into my spare wheel along with a frisbee, 100 piece socket set, 80 piece torx/screwdriver set and other random stuff. Gotta love having a full size 19 inch spare!


----------



## PieBoy1994

finis wax and some Korrosol


----------



## Alfieharley1

Snow lance, gtechniq glass sealant (personal sale)

I'm also debating on car chem 5ltr snow foam and the bubblegum group buy hmmmm.


----------



## polac5397

kartman said:


> Collapsible bucket arrived. Only a cheap ebay purchase, will see if it holds water when I get home, carry bag is a nice touch too. Fits easily into my spare wheel along with a frisbee, 100 piece socket set, 80 piece torx/screwdriver set and other random stuff. Gotta love having a full size 19 inch spare!


collapsible bucket?? is that from the same shop as sky hooks and tartan paint


----------



## Jord

Need I say more?


----------



## bigmac3161

Nanolex urban glass sealant kit. Swissvax car bath 2 swissvax waschpudels 2swissvax wax application pads.


----------



## TheMilko2905

A set of wheel woolies and some 0000 grade wire wool.

Also got some a few free samples (full size bottles) of Xpert 60 products courtesy of Concept Chemicals in Manchester, they often use / test their new products performance on my fleet waste collection vehicles, if they move grime off a bin or skip wagon, then they'll clean a car.


----------



## peterdoherty

TheMilko2905 said:


> if they move grime off a bin or skip wagon, then they'll clean a car.


sure you dont mean....

if they move grime off a bin or skip wagon, then they'll strip the paint off a car

?

lol


----------



## Wingnuts

Bought some auto glym quick detailer to use as clay lube hopefully weather will pass so I can actually work on my car


----------



## w138pbo

another bargin from shopnshine
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=343535


----------



## sprocketser

w138pbo said:


> another bargin from shopnshine
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=343535


We never have enough mf mate right !


----------



## gex23

Optimum instant detailer
Bilt Hamber surfex
VP brushes
Duster
Various bottles


----------



## paul mersea

Direct hoses Nilfisk snowfoam lance
The Big Shiner snowfoam 
Sonus Paint cleanser


----------



## cooter k

G3 clay mitt, 3 for 2 at Halfords at the minute


----------



## Mean & clean

CarPro - Spotless Water Spot Remover.

Sonus SFX Pro Applicators x2.

Monster Microfibre - Purple Monster Edgeless XL drying towel.

FinishKare #118 - Super Concentrated Shampoo.

FinishKare #215 - Ultra All-In-One, one step cleaner surface sealant.


----------



## sprocketser

Mean & clean said:


> CarPro - Spotless Water Spot Remover.
> 
> Sonus SFX Pro Applicators x2.
> 
> Monster Microfibre - Purple Monster Edgeless XL drying towel.
> 
> FinishKare #118 - Super Concentrated Shampoo.
> 
> FinishKare #215 - Ultra All-In-One, one step cleaner surface sealant.


Nice score !


----------



## xiphidius

Autoglym Custom Wheel Clean Kit

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cl...wheel-cleaner/autoglym-custom-wheel-clean-kit

Well impressed!

3 for 2 deal with Megs Endurance Tyre Gel and AG Wheel Seal


----------



## bigmac3161

Some wheel wollies. For my new diamond cut Cadiz rims.


----------



## kartman

polac5397 said:


> collapsible bucket?? is that from the same shop as sky hooks and tartan paint


Haha not quite 










Same as that but in red. Yet to test it out but looks watertight!


----------



## organisys

C1
Exo V2
Panel Wipe
Carpro Clay Cloth.

Wheel refurb time!


----------



## Cookies

kartman said:


> Haha not quite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as that but in red. Yet to test it out but looks watertight!


I have one of these - it's fine when it's full and there is sufficient water to keep the sides upright. it can tend to collapse when the water level gets low inside.

Still worth having though.

Cooks


----------



## gex23




----------



## Storry

Clean ocd said:


>


How much did you pay for your torque wrenches if you don't mind me asking.

Mine looks as if it's been out in the rain for 10 years!


----------



## Clean ocd

Haha we'll I only paid 70 meant to be 160 for they 2  lol


----------



## Alfieharley1

Snow foam lance turned up today  now just to find a foam


----------



## Dannbodge

I bought a new washmitt.
Next up will be a massive order from CYC for new polishes, Snow foam among other things


----------



## Shopnshine

Just ordered a Kranzle K10


----------



## gerz1873

Wheel woollies and Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash


----------



## roelliwohde

One Gallon Chemical Guys Maxi Suds


----------



## Mk3Brick

BH Auto Foam and the Hard Body kit from Detailed Clean.


----------



## gerz1873

gerz1873 said:


> Wheel woollies and Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash


 From Ultimate Finish


----------



## Prism Detailing

Just took a big delivery from i4detailing, thanks to Matt for the quick delivery


----------



## MDC250

gerz1873 said:


> Wheel woollies and Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash


Nice items...where did you get your Wheel Woolies from mate if you don't mind me asking? Payday tmw and a set is on my radar...


----------



## Steve

PB blackhole
AGbumper care
G3 pro paint renovator
microfibres
applicator pads


----------



## OCD clean

just ordered 10 packs of 36 microfiber cloths but due to 1 click buy ive just ordered 100 packs of 36 microfiber cloths haha expencive month but i dont see me placing another order for a year haha


----------



## Flakey




----------



## devitt

A few things from i4detailing.


----------



## potter88

Got some Gtechniq G1 and G2 today


----------



## Smartz

Just ordered a trio of Dodo panel pot waxes along with some VP Citrus Pre-Wash


----------



## Ns1980

Got a feeling this thread might get busy tomorrow!


----------



## s29nta

Ns1980 said:


> Got a feeling this thread might get busy tomorrow!


i think you could be right:lol::thumb:


----------



## w138pbo

more gtechniq products to replace what ive used.


----------



## -Raven-

Flakey said:


>


very nice! 

If you find the Vics melts a bit, just put it in the fridge. :thumb:


----------



## Flakey

-Raven- said:


> very nice!
> 
> If you find the Vics melts a bit, just put it in the fridge. :thumb:


Thanks for talking about it so much that I had to buy it. Been using it since yesterday and the car looks like a portal to the other side now. Fantastic wax :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

I wonder if this thread will be full of new posts later today????

Just a thought😉


----------



## Tom J

The show opens in 48 minutes. Breakfast first


----------



## V3nom

Well Jel! Hope everyone enjoys it and don't end up bankrupt lol


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

These was more impulse purchases. Not bought today but my latest buy.
Desire pot number #10
Strata coating
Presidenziale sample wax


----------



## chrisgreen

OK - finished shopping at Waxstock - will post pics and inventory in a couple of hours when I get home, but pleased I managed to get most of what I wanted. 

Some great deals today, inc 20% off at Auto Finesse (got a full size pot of Essence for £36). Also got genuine grit guards for a fiver each, which I was very happy with.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

What did I buy today...

Not much


----------



## danwel

Rabidracoon28 said:


> What did I buy today...
> 
> Not much


awesome haul, i really really want a couple of the large ADS stickers!!!


----------



## Summit Detailing

Waxstock shopping - 

Envy Filler Killer sample
AS White Diamond metal polish
NipponShine Glaco

:thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Rabidracoon28 said:


> What did I buy today...
> 
> Not much


Very nice


----------



## Alfieharley1

This is my small one. (I hate gtechniq)


----------



## petesimcock

I completely forgot about glaco, wounded.

I came back with quite a bit though...



Looking forward to trying this badboy out!


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm looking forward to trying my red jar (strawberry milkshake phantom)


----------



## chrisgreen

Rabidracoon28 said:


> What did I buy today...
> 
> Not much


LOL - you did rather well today by the looks of it.

Here's my complete haul:


Waxstock 2014 purchases by Chris Green, on Flickr


Waxstock 2014 purchases by Chris Green, on Flickr


Waxstock 2014 purchases by Chris Green, on Flickr


Waxstock 2014 purchases by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## slineclean

Didn't have a list of items I wanted but I came home with these


----------



## Alfieharley1

Which original is that ? I was debating on this but It would have been a impulse buy. 

Very nice hauls sline & chris


----------



## mr.t

Finishkare fk425
Zaino tyre gloss

Cant wait to try the zaino out.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

My goodies from Waxstock :thumb:


----------



## andymp85

Got some odk custom wax, hybrid 86 ,dodo da and mf disks , carbon collective wheel woollies ,some soft 99 Glaco ,and from obsession 1ltr snow foam 1ltr fall out remover 2 bottles of Nero and his qd and shore a few other bits not a bad day but bank card was a bit tired haha


----------



## Huey

Treated myself to a swissvax master detail kit and a pot of Best in Show wax with almost a hundred quid off the lot......oh and some brisk upholstery cleaner and some blast air fresheners, didn't need anything else really.
Big thanks to the Swissvax guys for sorting me out......make em an offer, you never know!!!!!


----------



## kartman

Got a few things at Waxstock, some right bargains and even had some spare cash left over was expecting the card to take a hit as well, very chuffed, and great to meet and natter to several members on here


----------



## rej150

Been meaning to add a rain repellent to my collection for a while. Arrived this morning....


----------



## svended

My orders from CYC and Gtechniq came today. Yay.

CYC
VP Enzyme Odour eater, best cleaner ever. 
BH Autowheels, why take two bottles in the shower? 
Sonus, leather cleaner and restorer with foam pad. 
AF ObliTARate. 
CarPro So2Pure. 
VP 1" detailing brush x2. 


Gtechniq 
C2v3, 500ml. 
C6, 100ml. 
G6, 500ml 
L1, 100ml. 
M1, 100ml. 
PW, 250ml. 
QD, 250ml. and 
FP1, tri-foam polish pad. 




So ye', I'm a happy bunny.


----------



## Kyle 86

Made an order with detailed clean today

Zaino Z2 show car sealant
Zaino Z6
Bilt hamber Korrosol
Gtechniq smart fabric protector
Auto finesse oblitarate

And ordered more autosmart brisk


----------



## Scrim-1-

kartman said:


> Got a few things at Waxstock, some right bargains and even had some spare cash left over was expecting the card to take a hit as well, very chuffed, and great to meet and natter to several members on here


what was the price of G101


----------



## Storry

£280 on car cleaning goodness! I shall post a pic when it all arrives


----------



## Julez

Alfieharley1 said:


> This is my small one. (I hate gtechniq)


Looks like a good haul MrK :argie:


----------



## whiteclio59

rej150 said:


> Been meaning to add a rain repellent to my collection for a while. Arrived this morning....


You brought 2 I put 1 coat of this on all the windows it lasts months I won't be putting it on the windowscreen the auto wipers don't like it they rub like mad! The wipers think theres water on there .


----------



## chrisgreen

whiteclio59 said:


> You brought 2 I put 1 coat of this on all the windows it lasts months I won't be putting it on the windowscreen the auto wipers don't like it they rub like mad! The wipers think theres water on there .


The trick is not to put it on the bit of the windscreen glass where the rain sensor is (usually behind the rear view mirror mount).


----------



## kartman

Scrim-1- said:


> what was the price of G101


I can't recall exactly but I was surprised how cheap it was, almost half what my rep quoted i think!


----------



## Kyle 86

Also ordered the new AF Essence wax


----------



## Jonnybbad

Kyle 86 said:


> Also ordered the new AF Essence wax


Really nice wax you won't be disappointed


----------



## slineclean

Alfieharley1 said:


> Which original is that ? I was debating on this but It would have been a impulse buy.
> 
> Very nice hauls sline & chris


It is the new essence wax :thumb:


----------



## w138pbo

my gtechniq delivery came today


----------



## Ns1980

This is a special pot I picked up at Waxstock. Dillusion.


----------



## JBirchy

Very special Nick!


----------



## danwel

The origionals look very smart. Are they going on sale or were they just a waxstock thing?


----------



## Storry

danwel said:


> The origionals look very smart. Are they going on sale or were they just a waxstock thing?


I heard they were only making so many for resale.


----------



## MEH4N

Nick I love your dillusion pot, over the moon I got one too but yours has the awesome writing. 

I feel like a kid again when I was one of the first kids to have a nokia 3210 haha.


----------



## danwel

MEH4N said:


> Nick I love your dillusion pot, over the moon I got one too but yours has the awesome writing.
> 
> I feel like a kid again when I was one of the first kids to have a nokia 3210 haha.


Showing your age now Rav lol


----------



## Storry

My haul from Waxstock and taking advantage of I4Detailing's 15% off sale...










Gyeon MOHS 50ml
Gyeon Rim
Gyeon Trim
Gyeon Tire
Gyeon Prep
Gyeon Cure
Gyeon Bathe+
Gyeon Woolie
2 Handi-Hold bottles with sprayers
I4D Uber drying towel
Auto Finesse Crystal window cleaner
Auto Finesse Iron Out
Independent Wax Label - Choc-work Orange wax


----------



## jenks

Nice haul mate, no prizes for guessing you're new favorite manufacturer. Trying it out on the Audi our saving it for the new car?


----------



## Storry

jenks said:


> Nice haul mate, no prizes for guessing you're new favorite manufacturer. Trying it out on the Audi our saving it for the new car?


I seen that they were quite a new manufacturer in the uk and thought why not have a blast. Going to use the Gyeon gear on new car and new wax on current shed.

Potentially buying my new track toy on the weekend too! One guess as to what it is?!


----------



## jenks

Corolla T sport?


----------



## Drewie

From Polished Bliss

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## civic gaz

Took delivery of this little bundle this morning courtesy of i4detailing and the waxstock discount, 2nd bottle of snow foam (LOVE this stuff!!), bored of AG shampoo and quite like the poorboys stuff so giving theirs a bash some metal polish for the exhaust and some VP dragons breath.

Just need the weekend off to use them now...


----------



## Storry

jenks said:


> Corolla T sport?


Another civic. Seen one online for a few grand, always fancied doing track days.


----------



## luigi105

Just received my first proper wax. Looking forward to using this. Hopefully alot better than my 4 year old turtle wax haha


----------



## danwel

luigi105 said:


> Just received my first proper wax. Looking forward to using this. Hopefully alot better than my 4 year old turtle wax haha


Technically it's not a wax lol but enjoy as it's getting rave reviews on here


----------



## luigi105

danwel said:


> Technically it's not a wax lol but enjoy as it's getting rave reviews on here


Please explain  is this a sealant then.

Also my friend at work has done his car and after the rain, the car was bone dry. Amazing.


----------



## danwel

luigi105 said:


> Please explain  is this a sealant then.
> 
> Also my friend at work has done his car and after the rain, the car was bone dry. Amazing.


Technically it's a hybrid. I have the light version in my stash although i am yet to try it in all honesty but there is a mega thread on her of people who love it.

Narrowly missed out on wax of the yer to ADS Kosts on here


----------



## chrisgreen

Fusso Coat is brilliant, you've made a great purchase there. But technically it is a sealant, so your quest for a first proper wax is still ongoing 

Made a little purchase of my own today. Nothing too exciting, but as Amazon were charging half the price Swissvax wanted for them on their stand at Waxstock, it had to be done:


----------



## Nico1970

chrisgreen said:


> Fusso Coat is brilliant, you've made a great purchase there. But technically it is a sealant, so your quest for a first proper wax is still ongoing
> 
> Made a little purchase of my own today. Nothing too exciting, but as Amazon were charging half the price Swissvax wanted for them on their stand at Waxstock, it had to be done:


I have been looking at this on Amazon too. It really does appear to be a bargain. I would be interested in your thoughts on it once you have had the chance to use it in anger...

Cheers


----------



## chrisgreen

Nico1970 said:


> I have been looking at this on Amazon too. It really does appear to be a bargain. I would be interested in your thoughts on it once you have had the chance to use it in anger...


Will definitely report back. I've bought it to work on my seats. Most of the upholstery brushes out there are ridiculously harsh, which creates even more issues with my mesh-like seat fabric. This is quite a bit softer, but retains enough stiffness that I think it will still be effective, but hopefully without trashing my seats.


----------



## Dougnorwich

Bought a few things from gtechniq looking forward to trying out the c2 that's for sure I've heard very good things about it


----------



## HITCH2310

ShopNShine & eBay



Craigblues for sale thread


CarPro


----------



## Blackmondie

some new stuff arrived today


----------



## V3nom

Nice haul. Reset is a fantastic shampoo!


----------



## Wingnuts

from Leebo310's swap thread


----------



## Mitchd

Expensive week ! 

das 6 pro with 4 and 5.5 inch backing plates and hex logic pads to suit 
Some mainz and auto finesse bits 
More micro fibres 
Liquid elements polishes 
Waxy box 18 

And a few other bits and pieces


----------



## GleemSpray

I was just in Halfords and noticed one solitary pack of the new AG Perfect Polish Applicators. As usual, it didn't have a shelf edge label showing price, then it wouldn't scan onto the system and finally they had to type in a keyword search to find it ....

Anyhow, they look quite good (2 per pack for £6.49), a medium density foam pad with a more rigid top layer to grip onto. If this rain ever stops, I can give them a try out.

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cleaning-products/polish-wax/autoglym-perfect-polish-applicator


----------



## badly_dubbed

some more Polish Angel stuff


----------



## Jord

Small order from AF.. Got what I missed out on at Waxstock.










T-shirt is far too small  hopefully i'll be able to get it exchanged.. Waiting on an email from them.


----------



## SadlyDistracted

*So many thanks!*

Cquartz UK
Ceriglass, + Rayon pads, great for wiper no smear finnish!
Boa + mf cloth for cquk. 
All thanks to CarPro's waxstock online deal - Cheers guys  :argie:

Stoners glass cleaner (used first time today and the best I've got for bug removal),
Gtechniq C1+Evo2 and T1.
Thanks to I4D waxstock online deal :argie:

Wish I could have been to waxs'k to meet in person though.


----------



## Blackmondie

V3nom said:


> Nice haul. Reset is a fantastic shampoo!


Thx. It's a great one. It's my second bottle. 
It revived some old bodywrap on a few cars. Will stick to this one for coated cars now.
Very interested in the yellow snow foam 2


----------



## r333ve

Just ordered my first zymol wax carbon


----------



## r333ve

Mr skittles wax and wax addicted signature wax


----------



## bigup

Obsession wax hybrid 86, euphoric and blizzard snow foam


----------



## Jonnybbad

ordered some spot pads to go with my handi puck from the AF TEAM


----------



## chrisgreen

Bought these on a punt as Maplin had discounted them to £8 each to clear:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

Figured they could be useful for spreading wax over the car.


----------



## badly_dubbed




----------



## Just-That-EK

Issue already resolved with car-chem within half an hour of me emailing them 👌😊


----------



## Cookies

chrisgreen said:


> Bought these on a punt as Maplin had discounted them to £8 each to clear:
> 
> 
> Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr
> 
> Figured they could be useful for spreading wax over the car.


Good call Chris. One for each hand.....

Cooks


----------



## dailly92

5ltr AS wax detailer
5ltr G101
5ltr Tardis
2 AS clay cloths
8 aerosol blast air fresheners
AS pet hair remover

AF ultra glaze
AF essence wax
AF duo edgeless towels


----------



## Choppy




----------



## Choppy

Got 5ltrs of angelwax revelation on the way too


----------



## matt.allen123

Choppy said:


>


Ive seen the garnet car care stuff in action... the fabric stuff is brilliant!


----------



## rallye666

Should be a nice little combo


----------



## Choppy

Yeah I've heard it's pretty good stuff, will be good to see how it compares to gtechniq smart fabric


----------



## Choppy

rallye666 said:


> Should be a nice little combo


I keep looking at those BMD waxes, might have to get a few small pots if they're still on offer!


----------



## rallye666

33% off at the moment, I've been put off in the past thinking they were tiny pots, but for £25 they are actually pretty decent. I reckon these small pots look better than the full size glass ones, sorry Steve!


----------



## Choppy

Think I'll purchase a couple later haha


----------



## stuartr

My list just got a little shorter


----------



## Dazzel81

Took advantage of carpro & obsession wax offers, brushes from amazon.

[URL=http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/DazzelPVD/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-08/25BBA6C8-9AF1-43B0-A7C2-51F85A990319_zpszhwjkk4a.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Rascal_69

Festool shinex rap150
Festool denibber


----------



## DBH

Today's delivery from Elite Car Care & Shop'n'shine.


----------



## Ernie Bernie

Ns1980 said:


> This is a special pot I picked up at Waxstock. Dillusion.


Given where you live you should have gone for Diss Illusion :lol:


----------



## Short1e

Couple of deliveries this week

Auto Finesse



Polished Bliss


----------



## Rascal_69

My last couple of buys


Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


----------



## V3nom

lol youse two are always trying to outdo each other lol


----------



## Rascal_69

V3nom said:


> lol youse two are always trying to outdo each other lol


No competition. Laura beats my ass.

:lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

I was expecting more polish angel


----------



## Short1e

Rascal_69 said:


> No competition. Laura beats my ass.
> 
> :lol:


Whatever! I was a good girl at Waxstock, unlike you! How many Festools did you buy? :lol:


----------



## Rascal_69

Short1e said:


> Whatever! I was a good girl at Waxstock, unlike you! How many Festools did you buy? :lol:


2 festools at waxstock and 1 this week lol


----------



## Juke_Fan

Just joined the AutoSmart club. Don't know how I escaped with not spending more with everything on display in the AS van - like a kid in a sweet shop! :argie:

Wouldn't have been able to sneak any more in to the garage past wifey :lol:.


----------



## Leebo310

Rascal_69 said:


> My last couple of buys
> 
> 
> Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


Nice haul! 
What's the big bundle on the right by the way? Is that microfibres?


----------



## Jord

Leebo310 said:


> Nice haul!
> What's the big bundle on the right by the way? Is that microfibres?


Autosmart microfibres, they had them at Waxstock.


----------



## GleemSpray

I have prepped for Autumn / Winter by today ordering :

1 set of Wheel Woolies
5L of BH Surfex HD
5L of BH Auto Foam

I can then shake my fist at the sky and shout " _Bring it On !!_ " LOL


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Not bought but prize received. Thank you PowerMaxed 👍👍👍


----------



## MDC250

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Not bought but prize received. Thank you PowerMaxed 👍👍👍


That will keep you busy... for about a week!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Carnt wait to try these but it won't be for a while.


----------



## PugIain

Carplan 5L bottles of Wheel cleaner, APC and tyre dressing.


----------



## Choppy

5 large drying towels from Mainz
5ltrs angelwax revelation
1 dr beasleys plasma coat


----------



## Mini devil

That's my latest load over the last two weeks!

The bag and stall from elite car care, the mento sprayer from polished bliss for the imperial wheel cleaner, the rest is all from af and amazon :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

Excellent bag choice - I have two of them, they hold so much stuff.


----------



## Mini devil

chrisgreen said:


> Excellent bag choice - I have two of them, they hold so much stuff.


I know! So many little pouches and the cover is good for keeping the machine tucked away!


----------



## Mk3Brick

chrisgreen said:


> Excellent bag choice - I have two of them, they hold so much stuff.


I think I may have to purchase one of those bad boys, I need to organize myself.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Order placed with ultimate finish 
Polish angel escalate
Polish angel compound
Polish angel master sealant all 200ml


----------



## Steve

G3 paste wax
G3 applicator pads
AG bumper and trim care/.


----------



## seijik

das 6 pro! 

finally!


----------



## dailly92

picked up a GYEON Prime from Polished Bliss in there 25% off.


----------



## Storry

Thanks to Autobrite direct I now have a new polisher!


----------



## GleemSpray

Storry said:


> Thanks to Autobrite direct I now have a new polisher!


 _Never mind playing with that - finish off unloading that dishwasher and put that tea towel back !

Honestly, Men ! if you leave them to themselves, nothing would get done, they get distracted so easily etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc_ ... LOL


----------



## danwel

Managed to bag one the Angel Wax boxes of wax plus some. H2Go and also a bargain from Boyes at 50p each for the Hozelock 500ml spray bottles


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

danwel said:


> Managed to bag one the Angel Wax boxes of wax plus some. H2Go and also a bargain from Boyes at 50p each for the Hozelock 500ml spray bottles


Whats in the angelwax box?


----------



## Rascal_69

Angelwax limited edition waxstock edition


----------



## Pignut71

Sonax Xtreme Protect & Shine NPT for me, cant wait to use it on the new car next month.

Regards, Jon.


----------



## jack-c

JDO330 said:


> Sonax Xtreme Protect & Shine NPT for me, cant wait to use it on the new car next month.
> 
> Regards, Jon.


I've just bought some of this myself. It looks very impressive. Will be perfect for a new car.


----------



## danwel

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Whats in the angelwax box?


10 different AW waxes and some mf's


----------



## R5 MEE

Not bought but given a can of TYGRIS dashboard renovator Smells lovely (lemon) and cleans the dash and door plastics very well Works better than the previous 101 ive used for months


----------



## woodym3

Storry said:


> Thanks to Autobrite direct I now have a new polisher!


You will love that mate.
btw, how much did the bag set you back??
pm if you want.


----------



## Storry

woodym3 said:


> You will love that mate.
> 
> btw, how much did the bag set you back??
> 
> pm if you want.


Bag set me back £30. I think you can get it slightly cheaper on some sites, though I couldn't be fudged and it was easier to purchase it from ABD.

It's easily big enough to fit two flex polishers plus backing plates/pads.


----------



## mike41

Mike


----------



## s_hosgood

My sealant purchases over the past few weeks.


----------



## s29nta

mike41 said:


> Mike


you going to use thee autofoam through a lance mate or pump spray bottle?, plenty of people say its very effective through a spray:thumb:


----------



## mike41

s29nta said:


> you going to use thee autofoam through a lance mate or pump spray bottle?, plenty of people say its very effective through a spray:thumb:


Was planning on doing both, down to my last litre of VP Citrus so fancied giving it a try :thumb:
Mike


----------



## s29nta

i am out of citrus and just about enough foam for 1 more pre wash so its time to put an order for something:thumb:


----------



## squiretolley

Ordered this week:

5ltrs AS G101
5ltrs VP citrus pre wash
Gyeon Wet Coat
5 x 986ml bottles
3 x chemical resistant spray heads
2 x standard spray heads
3 x 5ltr pump dispensers
3 x plush drying towels
Gyeon Woolie
VP wax applicator
AF crystal glass cleaner

Next month:
Fusso dark wax/sealant
Detailing kit bag - DJ Maxed Up maybe??


----------



## 123HJMS

s29nta said:


> i am out of citrus and just about enough foam for 1 more pre wash so its time to put an order for something:thumb:


VP ANSF, dilutes 2-3 more than the citrus as a pre-wash and is very useful as a snowfoam :thumb:


----------



## robtech

5 litres of AG super sheen on ebay for 25 inc post will last me about 10 years ..lol


----------



## J306TD

robtech said:


> 5 litres of AG super sheen on ebay for 25 inc post will last me about 10 years ..lol


That's great stuff and a bargain


----------



## ALLR_155528

Gyeon iron and gyeon cure


----------



## Santaslonecruze

Farecla G3 Clay mitt


----------



## MDC250

Technically these have arrived in the last week or so...

Orchard stuff from a forum member.

Wheel Woolies from a seller not on DW (as far as I know!)

Micro-fibre applicators from Shop n Shine.

Big thanks to Dom from Shop n Shine. Won't go into details suffice to say this is a company that looks after it's customers, nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## C-220

1st time getting Angelwax. Well impressed with this stuff.


----------



## squiretolley

MDC250 said:


> Big thanks to Dom from Shop n Shine. Won't go into details suffice to say this is a company that looks after it's customers, nothing but good things to say about them.


Well said, Shop n Shine are a fantastic company and my 'go to' guys.


----------



## nbray67

Well, after emailing the Amazon 'AF Desire' link to my wife a couple of months ago it looks like she took the bait after saying 'how much'!! 
The Bacardi and Skagen watch are not detailing bits I know but I took them in the same pic as the Desire as it was my birthday haul from my gorgeous wifey (compliment stuck in there just in case she ever reads this )


----------



## Makalu

Stash top up order...

5Ltr AF Citrus Power
5Ltr AF Avalanch Sbow Foam
1Ltr VP Bilberry juice
500ml AF Tripple
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Sonax Xtreme Wheel Sealant
DoDo Juice Nut Plug
Farecla G3 Body Prep Clay Mitt 
Fusso Coat Dark
Zymol Ebony Wax


----------



## nbray67

MDC250 said:


> Technically these have arrived in the last week or so...
> 
> Orchard stuff from a forum member.
> 
> Wheel Woolies from a seller not on DW (as far as I know!)
> 
> Micro-fibre applicators from Shop n Shine.
> 
> Big thanks to Dom from Shop n Shine. Won't go into details suffice to say this is a company that looks after it's customers, nothing but good things to say about them.


You'll love the Wheel Woolies MDC250 although I still have no use for the little brush as yet.


----------



## MDC250

Reckon will fit just right between the spokes on these that need cleaning up...


----------



## whiteclio59

waxybox sample 100ml

verso
eco tyre shine
eco wax
carbon collective Lusso Shampoo
Dr beasley's wheel seal.
just to try out..


----------



## Hughie

.. Biobrisk.

I've got some 'can't be removed' marks on the light grey cloth in our Passat. 

Hughie


----------



## mike41

nbray67 said:


> You'll love the Wheel Woolies MDC250 although I still have no use for the little brush as yet.


I get mine done mostly with the medium sized one, could do with the slightly longer new version tbh. Small one does fine for the fiddly bits on the front grille :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Simonbuffty

My new purchases, just need to get on and use them now


----------



## JMorty

Simonbuffty said:


> My new purchases, just need to get on and use them now


Those black/orange Scholl pads are the bomb :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

Ready for anything Winter throws at me now !! 

First order from CYC and everything was smooth and well organised.


----------



## jmc197

bought some Britemax Vantage wax and some towels


----------



## Alfieharley1

[/URL][/IMG]

Today's delivery


----------



## The_Weasel

Had these great Vikan brushes bought for me, should make some jobs a bit easier  :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich

The_Weasel said:


> Had these great Vikan brushes bought for me, should make some jobs a bit easier  :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 38228


Nice very nice


----------



## Barney Boy

AS Smart Wheels first purchase from local Autosmart rep.


----------



## V3nom

AF Ultra Glaze
AF Crystal


----------



## Alfieharley1

Delivery today. Now on 5 polish angel products


----------



## GleemSpray

New 5L pump sprayer from the local garden centre using the £10 off voucher they sent me.


----------



## rallye666

Alfieharley1 said:


> Delivery today. Now on 5 polish angel products


Can I ask what you are going to use the presto for? I bought some blue xilon last week, but was going to use it sort of like a qd after master sealant. What do does presto offer that the carnauba arts sprays don't?


----------



## Carshine

AF Lather


----------



## Alfieharley1

rallye666 said:


> Can I ask what you are going to use the presto for? I bought some blue xilon last week, but was going to use it sort of like a qd after master sealant. What do does presto offer that the carnauba arts sprays don't?


I'm using my presto mate as a quick detailer on special occasions only for shows & meets.
Silver Alunite I'm using for my wheels again for special occasions for shows to add that extra bling.
My car is a technical grey insignia so very dark grey. I could try the Alunite which may lighten the paint so I may end up trying it on the car if that makes sense and use this for shows instead of presto  presto may just become my day to day wash QD 

Also with regards to the difference presto is more your typical QD for example my silver Alunite has silver flakes in to enhance the colour. If you read over the product in depth PA it says the benefits of a carnuba arts spray - 
✓ Unique colourwax for all SILVER shades 
✓ Extracted & reduced Carnauba (10%) from our Carnauba flake technology
✓ The ultimate time saving product
✓ The perfect result in seconds 
✓ Maximum colour volume due to the unique colour adaption 
✓ Warm reflective Carnauba glaze
✓ Corrects 50% of all surface defects
✓ Easy application 
✓ Worldwide Unique 
✓ Easy sprayon application, no curing time required! 
✓ Leaves no residue on plastic surfaces 
✓ Perfect colour match to the body color 
✓ Overwhelming deep gloss 
✓ Gorgeous colour brilliance 
✓ Legendary smoothness 
✓ Rapid application of about 5 minutes per vehicle 
✓ Durable protective effect 
✓ 50% more colour intensity thanks to the colour match 
✓ Can be applied even on wet surfaces

Presto quick detailer -
✓ Detail spray for the in-between job
✓ Creates a high gloss finish 
✓ High water-repellent layer of polymers
✓ Streak-free
✓ Contains no silicones, abrasives, teflon or alcohol 
✓ Amazing results on all paint finishes
✓ Safe to use on glass, chrome and plastics
✓ Will not strip the sealed layer


----------



## Naddy37

2 little bits from Clean Your Car.

Autoglym Interior Shampoo.

Autoglym Custom Wheels Kit.


----------



## DMH-01

AS G101
AS Highstyle
6 x AS bottles
Gtechniq T1
VP Enzyme Odour Eater


----------



## Short1e

Had these delivered today 

From a Group Buy on Facebook

£13.49 delivered for 30 MF Applicators and I got the 2 Foam Apps thrown in - BONUS :thumb:



Dr Leather Dye Block from eBay



and the GTechniq C5 and EXO also from eBay


----------



## Alfieharley1

Hello Laura ,
I seen them on eBay the gtechniq what did you get them for in he end? I dropped them out of my watch list so didn't impulse bid


----------



## Short1e

Alfieharley1 said:


> Hello Laura ,
> I seen them on eBay the gtechniq what did you get them for in he end? I dropped them out of my watch list so didn't impulse bid


Think it was £43 delivered :thumb:


----------



## woodym3

Werkstat jett trigger sealant.
Werkstat glos detail spray.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Short1e said:


> Think it was £43 delivered :thumb:


not to bad at all then. Good Buy :thumb:


----------



## Greg0986

5 big blue drying towels for £15. Next day delivery also. Gotta love Mainz Car Care


----------



## dillinja999

5L imperial
hog hair brushes


----------



## benwhit

SRP! It shine time for my A5!


----------



## Wilco

6 drying towels from Asda for £1 each.
Gyeon cancoat which thankfully does spray after reading others problems with them.


----------



## Goodylax

1 GT-W1-250 - 250 ml. Gtechniq W1 G-Wash 
1 MF-600GLG-B - 2 Qty 16x24 Inch ChInchilla Buffing Clot 
1 CP-179 - 500 g. CarPro Iron X Paste 
1 CP-52 - 20x20 cm CarPro Suede Microfiber Cloth (20 Pac 
1 SAMPLES - One Free Sample Per Order Crystal Mist 
1 SP-36 - 36 Ounce Detail Bottle 
1 3M-5775 - 5 Inch 3M Hookit Dual Action Backing Plate 
1 CG-TVD-104-128 - 128 oz. Chemical Guys Bare Bones Unde 
1 LC-150 - 2 Qty Final Step Foam Applicator Pad 
1 LUCKY20 - 20% off for Forum Members 

Pulled in a haul from AutoGeek- 20% off sale and free shipping


----------



## R14CKE

Today's delivery 
Revive and micro pad from polished bliss 
Ultra glaze from fleabay


----------



## LeeToll

Megs Ultimate Compound - 9.99
Megs Gold Class Carnauba Wax - 19.99
Megs Clay bar kit with the 2 bars and detailing spray 27.99
Megs foam applicators - 4.99
Pack of 5 MF Cloths - 3
MF Noodle Mit - 3
2x Black 10L bucket - 1.49each


----------



## gérard83

From Elitecarcare

1 x CarPro Fixer REFLECT - High Gloss Super Fine 
1 x Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid - Pre Wax Cleaner 500ml
1 x	Chemical Guys - HEX-LOGIC Black Finishing Pad 5.5in
1 x	Optimum No Rinse Wash and Wax 32oz - New for 2013
1 x	CarPro Eraser - Intense Oil and Polish Cleanser 500ml
1 x	Elite HEXSHINE Black Finishing Spot Pad 4 inch
1 x	Elite XL Ultra Plush Deep Pile Drying Towel 
1 x	Scratch Shield Adjustable Bucket Filter System


----------



## CodHead

From Elitecarcare as well...

5lts Bilt Hamber Surfex HD


----------



## chrisgreen

*From Elite Care Care this morning:*
Bilt Hamber Air Con Bomb
3x wide neck 5L pump dispensers (for the new style AutoGlym & CarChem 5L containers)

*From Nano Pro on Tuesday:*
30 high quality microfibre applicator pads

*From Serious Performance on Monday:*
11 5inch red finishing pads


----------



## gérard83

Elite car care : perfect as usual :thumb:


----------



## gérard83

gérard83 said:


> From Elitecarcare
> 
> 1 x CarPro Fixer REFLECT - High Gloss Super Fine
> 1 x Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid - Pre Wax Cleaner 500ml
> 1 x	Chemical Guys - HEX-LOGIC Black Finishing Pad 5.5in
> 1 x	Optimum No Rinse Wash and Wax 32oz - New for 2013
> 1 x	CarPro Eraser - Intense Oil and Polish Cleanser 500ml
> 1 x	Elite HEXSHINE Black Finishing Spot Pad 4 inch
> 1 x	Elite XL Ultra Plush Deep Pile Drying Towel
> 1 x	Scratch Shield Adjustable Bucket Filter System


i'm eager to try this drying towel


----------



## Hamster12

From Clean Your Car

Das6 polisher with Menzerna polishes and pads


----------



## gérard83

Hamster12 said:


> From Clean Your Car
> 
> Das6 polisher with Menzerna polishes and pads


CYC is very well too

CYC & ECC : both are my favorites for
the large variety of products / brands 
prices 
fast shipping
:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Hamster12

gérard83 said:


> CYC is very well too
> 
> CYC & ECC : both are my favorites for
> the large variety of products / brands
> prices
> fast shipping
> :thumb::thumb::thumb:


I'm a bit overwhelmed by the choice they offer at the moment. Need to do my research I think.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Britemax twins :thumb:

On offer @ Shopnshine for £12.50 delivered (£10 for the twins £2.50 delivery) 
http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/britemax-metal-twins-kit


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Bought my very 1st swissvax product


----------



## Simz

*As*

AS

Clay cloth
Cire x 5l 
Microfibre x 2 packs
Highstyle 5l
Berry air freshner x 5l
Tardis x 5l
Duet x 5l
Smartwheels x 5l
Platinum polish x 5l


----------



## dillinja999

this was just going to go in the cheese post as it come today, but its going in here now


----------



## 123HJMS

gérard83 said:


> i'm eager to try this drying towel


It's a very good drying towel just make sure it's the uber yellow you get :thumb:


----------



## Choppy

Ordered some polishes and pads from elite car care today

1 scholl s3
1 scholl s17
1 scholl s40
1 scholl blue pad
1 scholl orange pad
1 scholl black waffle pad

Got a mini coupe s to do on Monday so will give them a try then and see how they compare to my menzerna and hex pads.


----------



## shanew

Last nights purchase to sort the wheels and windows



Paint detox is brilliant, it's just like a liquid clay bar and smells just like refreshers


----------



## Dougnorwich

Few bits and bobs mainly from the local autosmart shop

Tardis
G101
M105
3" backing plate for my das6 pro
Squirts bottles
AS clay cloth
Bilberry wheel cleaner


----------



## Dougnorwich

Whoops forgot I ordered this too

G4 glass polish
G5 water repel
C6 matte dash 
W2 surface cleaner
L1 smart fabric
Qd spray
10x mf cloths
And a sticker for my box


----------



## nbray67

For £45 I've plumped for one of these dog dryers from the Bay of E.
I'll let you know how it performs, for £3 more I could've had a black one but I'm tight so yellow it is. It'll be sat in the garage so the colour isn't an issue.
It's 2 speed with 2 temp settings and has a 2yr warranty (until I come to claim that is!!). For £45 it's worth a punt to help dry the niggly mirrors, shuts etc etc...


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> For £45 I've plumped for one of these dog dryers from the Bay of E.
> I'll let you know how it performs, for £3 more I could've had a black one but I'm tight so yellow it is. It'll be sat in the garage so the colour isn't an issue.


I've just added one of these to my watch list let me know how you get on


----------



## nbray67

Alfieharley1 said:


> I've just added one of these to my watch list let me know how you get on


Will do mate.
After washing the car today I'm looking forward to trying it out as slamming the doors to get the water from out of the mirrors is now doing my t!ts in!


----------



## Scottish Storm

Like my Citrus Pre Wash and thought I'd try Ultra Mousse but come on, at 1:120 dilution you need to be a. Chemist and at 1:300 surely that's homeopathy for cars!


----------



## dillinja999

meguiars da power system


----------



## Mesa

3 x Autoglym HD wax


----------



## chrisgreen

Mesa said:


> 3 x Autoglym HD wax


Three? You must REALLY like HD Wax. Was it on offer or something?


----------



## AllenF

Or is so un durable you need to apply it every hour?????
LMAO
Sounds like a halfrauds job


----------



## Alfieharley1

Mesa said:


> 3 x Autoglym HD wax


Halfraud 3 for 2

sell 1 or 2 lol on fleabay?


----------



## Mesa

Is right lol Halfrauds 3 for 2 so ebay will be getting two more up soon


----------



## benwhit

dillinja999 said:


> meguiars da power system


I got myself one of these a while back and love it. Enjoy playing with it fella


----------



## benwhit

Scottish Storm said:


> Like my Citrus Pre Wash and thought I'd try Ultra Mousse but come on, at 1:120 dilution you need to be a. Chemist and at 1:300 surely that's homeopathy for cars!


:lol:


----------



## EAN8

not detailed my car in a long time so a good buy was needed 
auto finesse ultra glaze 
revitalise pad 1
revitalise pad 2
revitalise pad 3 
supreme finishing pad 
wing decal 
auto finesse detailing brushes 
masking tape 

:thumb:


----------



## Scottish Storm

Okay so I am officially impressed with Ultra Mousse. With 1cm rather than my usual 1 inch of foamer diluted to a litre I got this 









I reckon it'll last for ages and it has done a good job so I'm happy.


----------



## SamC

just finished purchasing goodies on CYC after wiring in my g220 has gone loose inside so it seems..

Chemical Guys - Yellow 5.5" Hex Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - Green 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - Orange 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towel, Pkg/2
Scholl Concepts S17+ compound (250ml)
DAS-6 PRO Dual Action Polisher	
CarPro - Iron X 500ml


----------



## s29nta

been to the tatton park classic car show and had to have a few bits off the autosmart van while i was there:thumb:


----------



## Ro22

G101
Tardis
Blast - Berry
Lots of spray bottles
Applicator bottles
Rim brush
And some stickers to go on the bottles to make it all look pretty


----------



## polac5397

waxstock shampoo from car chem/ dom


----------



## s29nta

a few more bits arrived:thumb:


----------



## Steve

s29nta said:


> a few more bits arrived:thumb:


Think i need to try some of the old white satin :thumb:


----------



## s29nta

Steve said:


> Think i need to try some of the old white satin :thumb:


do it, its a very nice slick shampoo:thumb:


----------



## Scottish Storm

"I'm in love - with a shampoo!"

Jennifer Aniston a few years ago, lol


----------



## SunnyBoi

Built not bought 










A good friend made these for me today :thumb:


----------



## danwel

are they the extension bars for the DA's and Rotary??


----------



## SunnyBoi

danwel said:


> are they the extension bars for the DA's and Rotary??


Yes; 3 inch and 6 inch extension bars for the rotary. Also included are M14 to 5/8 adapters for few folks who ordered backing plates from USA


----------



## danwel

SunnyBoi said:


> Yes; 3 inch and 6 inch extension bars for the rotary. Also included are M14 to 5/8 adapters for few folks who ordered backing plates from USA


Nicely done:thumb: They are on my list of things to buy


----------



## yetizone

An expensive week at Yeti Towers  …

Meguiars Express Wash Kit (inc MF Mitt & Water Magnet)
Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner
Meguiars Super Degreaser
Micro Restore
ArtDeShine Keegan
ArtDeShine Sicko
ArtDeShine Nano Gloss Paint Sealant
Microfiber Madness Incredimitt
3M 3434 Masking Tape


----------



## Shopnshine

yetizone said:


> An expensive week at Yeti Towers  …
> 
> Meguiars Express Wash Kit (inc MF Mitt & Water Magnet)
> Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner
> Meguiars Super Degreaser
> Micro Restore
> ArtDeShine Keegan
> ArtDeShine Sicko
> ArtDeShine Nano Gloss Paint Sealant
> Microfiber Madness Incredimitt
> 3M 3434 Masking Tape


Nice Mitt


----------



## moonstone mo

s29nta said:


> do it, its a very nice slick shampoo:thumb:


Told you didn't i:thumb: smells lush too!

PS Nige what are the AS cloths like?


----------



## stuartr

Some Nano-Pro foam pads as recommended on DW (they are the thicker darker ones) fantastic quality compared to the usual smaller ones in photo. Got a couple of MF pads too (white ones)


----------



## chrisgreen

stuartr said:


> Some Nano-Pro foam pads as recommended on DW (they are the thicker darker ones) fantastic quality compared to the usual smaller ones in photo. Got a couple of MF pads too (white ones)


Good call - both the micro fibre and the foam applicators are brilliant - they are the only brand I use now.


----------



## Shopnshine

stuartr said:


> Some Nano-Pro foam pads as recommended on DW (they are the thicker darker ones) fantastic quality compared to the usual smaller ones in photo. Got a couple of MF pads too (white ones)


They certainly are good applicators :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Alfieharley1 said:


> I've just added one of these to my watch list let me know how you get on


It's turned up today Alfie and I must say it's got some kick to it.
BTW, my wife never swears but when this turned up she rang me and said WTF have you bought now, it's a car, not a dog!!! 
They just don't understand do they???:lol::lol::lol:

Even the lower speed is pretty good, the higher speed is quality!!

I'll not be using it til the weekend but I can foresee no problems with it's capability of drying the mirrors, grills and wheels. I'll try it on the whole car just as a test as it looks like it'll cope quite well with it. I prefer pat drying with my Uber towel but I could change if all goes well.

For £45 it's looking like a half decent investment.......so far!!


----------



## Shopnshine

nbray67 said:


> It's turned up today Alfie and I must say it's got some kick to it.
> 
> Even the lower speed is pretty good, the higher speed is quality!!
> 
> I'll not be using it til the weekend but I can foresee no problems with it's capability of drying the mirrors, grills and wheels. I'll try it on the whole car just as a test as it looks like it'll cope quite well with it. I prefer pat drying with my Uber towel but I could change if all goes well.
> 
> For £45 it's looking like a half decent investment.......so far!!


Interested to see how you get on with this also


----------



## stuartr

And finally a small assortment of bits and pieces... I like to try the sonax stuff
and the sonax trim restorer is for a neighbour who borrowed mine and was so impressed wanted his own.
The CG innter clean and AF crystal is for the wife to use in the house :-(


----------



## Drewie

Yesterday from Chemical Guys

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr

Would've been yesterday from CYC, but I selected the wrong address, so I got it today

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## hobbs182

Wax from ODK


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> It's turned up today Alfie and I must say it's got some kick to it.
> BTW, my wife never swears but when this turned up she rang me and said WTF have you bought now, it's a car, not a dog!!!
> They just don't understand do they???:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Even the lower speed is pretty good, the higher speed is quality!!
> 
> I'll not be using it til the weekend but I can foresee no problems with it's capability of drying the mirrors, grills and wheels. I'll try it on the whole car just as a test as it looks like it'll cope quite well with it. I prefer pat drying with my Uber towel but I could change if all goes well.
> 
> For £45 it's looking like a half decent investment.......so far!!


Lol you are very true.
It sounds fantastic to drown out my mrs voice when she says how long you going to be lol!

Let me know.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## aDAM31

Finally bought myself a full set of wheel woolies and some new jelly belly spray air fresheners.

And decided to try dragons breath instead if iron x...god it stinks!!


----------



## DBH

Today's delivery. Thanks to Shop'n'shine and Amazon


----------



## CJ 46

Purple Monster Edgeless XL

Dodo Juice Supernatural Shampoo


----------



## dave-g

5l of valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner. Still my fav :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Gear from last week or so, just smuggled into the house ;-)


----------



## Choppy




----------



## Alfieharley1

MDC250 said:


> Gear from last week or so, just smuggled into the house ;-)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> And deleted the picture lol?


----------



## nbray67

Alfieharley1 said:


> MDC250 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gear from last week or so, just smuggled into the house ;-)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> And deleted the picture lol?
> 
> 
> 
> Still there as far as I can see Alfie.
Click to expand...


----------



## crago

Just opened my delivery of

Britemax metal twins
Gtechniq C1 + Exo V2
Gtechniq panel wipe 
Gtechniq G1


----------



## Bristle Hound

Migliore Frutta Carnauba Wax 8oz :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Alfieharley1 said:


> MDC250 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gear from last week or so, just smuggled into the house ;-)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> And deleted the picture lol?
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a pot of VI from Jay this week and just bought pot of Migliore Frutta that I'll have to sneak in as well when they arrive!
> 
> Couple of interesting samples turned up today as well. QD/spray sealant and rubber and tyre dressing...
Click to expand...


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> Alfieharley1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still there as far as I can see Alfie.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant he took the picture & posted to then delete so the wife carnt see it lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Alfieharley1

MDC250 said:


> Alfieharley1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a pot of VI from Jay this week and just bought pot of Migliore Frutta that I'll have to sneak in as well when they arrive!
> 
> Couple of interesting samples turned up today as well. QD/spray sealant and rubber and tyre dressing...
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice I'm looking at a £100+ Order with serious performance  see what I get tomorrow as helping them move house
Click to expand...


----------



## _Steven67

I just ordered some waxstock edition shampoo from CarChem.


----------



## m4rkymark

I've bought some phantom from obsession, looking forward to it turning up but then I've got to wait another week before I have a car to put it on


----------



## Alfieharley1

m4rkymark said:


> I've bought some phantom from obsession, looking forward to it turning up but then I've got to wait another week before I have a car to put it on


You will not be disappointed my favourite wax


----------



## MDC250

Alfieharley1 said:


> MDC250 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice I'm looking at a £100+ Order with serious performance  see what I get tomorrow as helping them move house
> 
> 
> 
> Friends in the right places...hope the move goes well.
> 
> Still have a dozen pads to get through from Alex and the Uber Towel is great.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hamster12

Ordered some TRIX and PERL from CarPro. Also ordered a pot of Poorboys Natty's Blue Paste Wax.


----------



## jenks

15 litres of demon shine snow foam using halfords 3-4-2, for me and a mate


----------



## danwel

jenks said:


> 15 litres of demon shine snow foam using halfords 3-4-2, for me and a mate


Its a decent enough foam for summer use but imo during the winter something with a bit more cleaning power is needed but either way it is a good buy a 3 for 2


----------



## gazmp

*Halfords*

I was in Halfords yesterday and noticed they have a 3 for 2 on most of their detailing gear. They have a small range of Maguiars liquids in stock. I bought some wheel brushes as I was there. Maybe I'll pick up some Carnauba next time.


----------



## CJ 46

Farecla G3 Body Prep Clay Mitt

Looking forward to trying it out


----------



## Justbaldchris

Car Chem's group buy...


----------



## _Steven67

Bought this the other day and it came today! Going to purcahse there group buy too!


----------



## mike41

Outstanding service from Carchem, ordered late Wednesday night and it came first thing this morning. :thumb:


Mike


----------



## Alfieharley1

Wet n dry vacuum karcher


----------



## Sicskate

I've acquired 500ml of 3m finesse it


----------



## _Steven67

mike41 said:


> Outstanding service from Carchem, ordered late Wednesday night and it came first thing this morning. :thumb:
> 
> 
> Mike


Just purchased this for myself aswel! Can't wait for it to come!


----------



## GleemSpray

Got a Hozelock 5L garden sprayer from the local garden centre which was reduced and I also had a £10 off voucher to use.

Has a clever "last drop" feature which uses a central pick up point in a dish shaped base so no wastage or left over product to have to flush out.

http://www.hozelock.com/spraying/sprayers-plus/hozelock-5l-pressure-sprayer-plus-4705.html


----------



## cufc1111

A Farecla G3 Clay Mitt. Looking forward to trying it out this week.


----------



## Baracuda

Been dreaming about this one for a couple of years.
My preciousssssss :



And a family portrait :


----------



## Storry

cufc1111 said:


> A Farecla G3 Clay Mitt. Looking forward to trying it out this week.


Just bought one myself. I am also looking forward to using it.


----------



## georgeandpeppa

Baracuda said:


> Been dreaming about this one for a couple of years.
> My preciousssssss :
> 
> 
> 
> And a family portrait :


Great buy!! Zymol is addictive, Started with Carbon and the rest is history


----------



## woodym3

Zanio Z16 tyre dressing, used it for the first time today and wont be ever needing any more trye dressings.
Dont know what took me so long to find this stuff.


----------



## PootleFlump

I've bought nadder for years, got a few old bits out the cupboard to polish up my wifes car today, must be nearly 10 year old stuff, some old Megs 3 stage stuff, cleaner, polisher and and old bottle of SRP. Did a great job shining up my wifes car with my rotary.


----------



## GleemSpray

Just bought these, which were reduced to £1 each and included in Halfords 3 for 2 ( which ends next Monday ), so I paid just £2 for the three


----------



## m4rkymark

GleemSpray said:


> Just bought these, which were reduced to £1 each and included in Halfords 3 for 2 ( which ends next Monday ), so I paid just £2 for the three


that's a good deal for that stuff.


----------



## GleemSpray

By my reckoning 3 x 150metres for £2 is cheaper than the cheapest of the cheap kitchen towel ! 

Might nip back later and buy up the rest of the stock and use them as bog rolls ....


----------



## tomelmer

ive just bought a pot of migliore prima


----------



## peterdoherty

GleemSpray said:


> Might nip back later and buy up the rest of the stock and use them as bog rolls ....


Might also want to stop by at boots and pick up something for the scratches they'll leave behind....lol


----------



## cufc1111

Nilfisk C120 - just about to assemble and test it.


----------



## s29nta

cufc1111 said:


> Nilfisk C120 - just about to assemble and test it.


good work:thumb:


----------



## TIODGE

wheel woolies, 3x spot pads and a clay towel :thumb:


----------



## Sp00ks

Wheel woolies and an incredimitt.


----------



## Chownie

Just bought a GTechniq P1 hand polishing kit. Bought an Octavia Vrs recently in white and it has some light swirls so fingers crossed this will do the trick!


----------



## Choppy

Few bits arrived today


----------



## torque777

Lake country 4"pad for my correction tomorrow


----------



## dombaird

Bought a long handled vikan wheel brush for the arches, poorboys SSR2.5 and Poorboys nattys paste wax (red) it smells awesome!


----------



## Choppy

Just put a deposit down for a ford transit connect van


----------



## Dougnorwich

Chownie said:


> Just bought a GTechniq P1 hand polishing kit. Bought an Octavia Vrs recently in white and it has some light swirls so fingers crossed this will do the trick!


Better than going to the gym your arms are going to kill you


----------



## Rascal_69

Meg's 101. First buy in a while


----------



## Soul boy 68

I bought nothing


----------



## dan_h

Just bought some AF tough prep and tough coat of a fellow member.


----------



## Chownie

Dougnorwich said:


> Better than going to the gym your arms are going to kill you


It's ok, I was Natural mr Universe a few years ago  lol, the guns are ready


----------



## polac5397

Soul boy 68 said:


> I bought nothing


no pennies left after the car !!


----------



## m4rkymark

Bought some angel wax products, glass cleaner, h2go and revelation. Hopefully the revelation will help get rid of the fallout on the car.


----------



## MDC250

m4rkymark said:


> Bought some angel wax products, glass cleaner, h2go and revelation. Hopefully the revelation will help get rid of the fallout on the car.


Revelation is ace mate and smells pretty decent too.


----------



## dan_h

Also bought some vics red of another member.


----------



## e60mad

3 x Kent MF demister pads - £1 each B&Q (perfectly fine as applicator pads)
1 x 5L Carplan Ultra Shampoo - £3 B&Q
1 x 5L Brillo Concentrated Kitchen Degreaser - £3 B&Q (also had Mr Musle same price) 
5 x 750ml Aristowax Invisible Glass - £1 each at B&M (currently £8 each on Amazon)
1 x 400ml Flash Concentrate - 85p Homebase (APC, then keep bottle once empty and use for shampoo dispensing. 1 squeeze = 24ml - approx 1 capful of your favourite shampoo).
Detailing on a budget


----------



## rej150

Little delivery from Auto Finesse....










1 x WaxMate
1 x Handi Puck
3 x Revitalise Spot pads
1 x ObliTARate
1 x Tripple


----------



## TIODGE

All set for a good detail


----------



## s29nta

Soul boy 68 said:


> I bought nothing


snap, not for long though


----------



## mr.t

I tried to resist but failed.

AG interior cleaner - looking forward to trying this on carpet as ive heard good reviews about it.

2 new meg applicator pads

wheel armorall shield 

3 for 2 in halfords.


----------



## Choppy

Arrived today


----------



## s29nta

this arrived today, oh yes:thumb:


----------



## Choppy

Nice!


----------



## MDC250

Just ordered a PTG (Nicety CM8806FN), no more excuses about not machine polishing now...


----------



## s29nta

Choppy said:


> Nice!


You had time to have a play with it yet?


----------



## Blackmondie

A new waxmate, a new W-aps applicator, some new towels and the new CG strawberry margaruita scent


----------



## R0B

Art de Kostos
NGPS
Art de Johnson


----------



## Choppy

s29nta said:


> You had time to have a play with it yet?


No not yet, was out all day yesterday and found the box left at my front door when I got in, got a corsa to do today so might use it on that


----------



## Steve

Demon shine dirty shifter
Simoniz odour killer.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Busy Day,

4 x Wash Mitts

2 x Scratch Shields

Das 21-E 5" backing plate

Shoud hopefully update with a few pictures of received post today


----------



## Bigoggy

Auto finesse power seal
Raceglaze wax samples x 2
Autobrite direct purple rain. 

:newbie:


----------



## sprocketser

Nice score Bigoggy . Welcome aboard also !


----------



## Bigoggy

Thanks very much. Its great to be here amongst like minded people. Im the only one i know who is into detailing so its a bit of a lonely world. But its sooo addictive. I have a list and every month i pick a few things from it and buy them.

Next is either raceglaze 55 as it is my favourite i have used up to now. 
Or auto finesse illusion. Just need to save a little as money is tight with a 1yr old needing clothes and toys haha

I dont think my girlfriend has noticed the extra shelf and the collection growing in the garage yet luckily


----------



## Bigoggy

And the rest


----------



## Drewie

T'other day

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr

And today's arrival

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## Bigoggy

Looks like a nice waxybox  i luuurrrv wax. Is it your first time with the gyeon ?


----------



## Drewie

Bigoggy said:


> Looks like a nice waxybox  i luuurrrv wax. Is it your first time with the gyeon ?


It is a good box, hopefully I'll be able to use it soon. 
Yep, first time using a coating, I've used gyeon bathe+, wetcoat, prep, tyre and a previous waxybox sample of cure :thumb: all great stuff.


----------



## gérard83

what I have bought this wwek end 
which wax to protect them 

;

;

;

;
;

;

;


----------



## dillinja999

fusso coat


----------



## ovolo

Large bottle of Autoglym SRP, Megs Endurance tyre gel (can't beat the smell of that stuff ) and some wheel cleaner. Straight into the shed before swmbo saw it lol.


----------



## rej150

New Wax to try....


----------



## Scottland

This just arrived to try, being aerosol it seems to come out finer and possibly will 'stick' better (it's tar remover btw):


----------



## leehob

Poor boys natty wax
Polished bliss luxury drying towel
Auto finesse satin tyre dressing
Auto finesse avalanche snow foam
Wheel woolies
Auto finesse wax mate applicator
Poor boys wheel sealant
Poor boys deluxe mega towel
Atomiza work towel
Auto finesse kit bag
Black fire crystal seal
Auto finesse lather shampoo
Meguiars lambs wool wash mitt

I feel a long job coming on :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

leehob said:


> Poor boys natty wax
> Polished bliss luxury drying towel
> Auto finesse satin tyre dressing
> Auto finesse avalanche snow foam
> Wheel woolies
> Auto finesse wax mate applicator
> Poor boys wheel sealant
> Poor boys deluxe mega towel
> Atomiza work towel
> Auto finesse kit bag
> Black fire crystal seal
> Auto finesse lather shampoo
> Meguiars lambs wool wash mitt
> 
> I feel a long job coming on :thumb:


Very nice order  that has got to have set you back abit.


----------



## Bigoggy

And these came today. Raceglaze wax samples. Love the 55. And going to try 42 on dads car


----------



## _Steven67

I'm waiting for some Bouncers Capture the rapture to come!


----------



## Choppy

Just ordered some CarPro Dlux to go on my van


----------



## V3nom

Went for the Mainz Car Care Air Freshener kit (6 scents)
and some AD Wax Off


----------



## Pittsy

Carpro ironx and tarx along with a nice fluffy towel


----------



## s_hosgood

To detail my beard ...


----------



## wylie coyote

Just bought myself one of these - only cost me £18 using Tesco Clubcard Boost!  It's small but gives a good light and just as easy to use as a torch but it's rechargeable. Initial play suggest a better spread of light and you can fix it to a tripod if you want light from above.:thumb:


----------



## monstu

Purchased my first machine polisher 

Many thanks to CYC for their excellent service and rapid delivery


----------



## woodym3

de nibber and britemax twins.


----------



## Kevlar

Fusso dark - ordered it yesterday arrived today - awesome service from Nippon!!


----------



## s29nta

monstu said:


> Purchased my first machine polisher
> 
> Many thanks to CYC for their excellent service and rapid delivery


nice, enjoy:thumb:


----------



## gerz1873

Best shampoo iv tried


----------



## chrisc

16 tins of foam glass cleaner
6 air freshners
2 glass mf's
500ml flip top lid bottle


----------



## Dougnorwich

wylie coyote said:


> Just bought myself one of these - only cost me £18 using Tesco Clubcard Boost!  It's small but gives a good light and just as easy to use as a torch but it's rechargeable. Initial play suggest a better spread of light and you can fix it to a tripod if you want light from above.:thumb:


Saw those in makro today leg me know how you get on with it


----------



## SunnyBoi

A bottle of Meguiar's #7 just showed up!


----------



## chrisgreen

Very small purchase for me today, a 4-inch spot pad for use with my AF Puck:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## wylie coyote

Dougnorwich said:


> Saw those in makro today leg me know how you get on with it


Forgot I'd seen these in Costco! How much were they?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Just short of £9 per bottle on Amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0093XTUCY/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_SfZbub1Q9F3XA

£1 per bottle at B&Ms


----------



## Nico1970

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Just short of £9 per bottle on Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0093XTUCY/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_SfZbub1Q9F3XA
> 
> £1 per bottle at B&Ms


Now that appears to be a real bargain!

I'd be interested in what you think of the product?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Nico1970 said:


> Now that appears to be a real bargain!
> 
> I'd be interested in what you think of the product?


First impressions are an extremely effective cleaner with no smears whatsoever.

Highly recommended for a quid👍


----------



## Dougnorwich

30ml of gtechniq c5 and a top up of c6 matte dash


----------



## Ads7

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Just short of £9 per bottle on Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0093XTUCY/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_SfZbub1Q9F3XA
> 
> £1 per bottle at B&Ms


Where abouts in B&M was it? In with the kitchen products?

Had a look in my local but couldn't see it, can't resist a bargain!

This place costs me loads


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Ads7 said:


> Where abouts in B&M was it? In with the kitchen products?
> 
> Had a look in my local but couldn't see it, can't resist a bargain!
> 
> This place costs me loads


Yes mate, same aisle as the kitchen cleaners, glass cleaners etc

Word of caution, may not be at this bargain price for long before it goes back up to its usual RRP of £1.29


----------



## potter88

Artdesicko received today


----------



## Wingnuts

Here's my purchases for the week


----------



## dave-g

Well not technically purchased, but my new car arrived with its free life shine kit :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Collinite 476s
.50 cal tropical air freshener 
Chemical Guys Sprayable Leather 
GTechniq C2 v3
3 x blue 3M tape

All from Perfect Detailing French car meet tonight


----------



## Carshine

Bought a Desire wax sample off ebay and a 5 litre Megs Final Touch + sprayer from Elite.


----------



## minnis

As it was my birthday, I got a few detailing products including:
Das 6
Menzerna Pads (2 white, 2 yellow, 1 black)
Menzerna polish kit
Angled Wheel woolie
Soft99 Fusso

Only used the wheel Woolie so far, and its the perfect size! Just small enough to fit behind my callipers! Will review everything in due time!


----------



## MDC250

minnis said:


> As it was my birthday, I got a few detailing products including:
> Das 6
> Menzerna Pads (2 white, 2 yellow, 1 black)
> Menzerna polish kit
> Angled Wheel woolie
> Soft99 Fusso
> 
> Only used the wheel Woolie so far, and its the perfect size! Just small enough to fit behind my callipers! Will review everything in due time!


Happy Birthday


----------



## MDC250

Little and large delivery today...


----------



## _Steven67

I purchased some merzenda polishes and a new lake country cutting pad, this places cost me a fortune


----------



## ViralEye

Only been a member about a week and been splashing the cash!










3 dodo juice microfibre cloths, dodo juice supernatural hybrid and the HTST drying towel


----------



## Choppy

Wash that blue towel separate mate they'll run in the first couple of washes


----------



## ViralEye

Will do


----------



## cufc1111

Autoglym Aqua Wax. I only had time for a quick wash and test on one panel today but I'm impressed by the ease of use, finish and beading. Smells nice too! I figured it will be useful for top-up protection during the winter.


----------



## chrisgreen

Picked up a few bits from Nano Pro this week that arrived today - California Duster, some dashboard brushes and a bottle of their Rapid Wax polish:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## GleemSpray

cufc1111 said:


> Autoglym Aqua Wax. I only had time for a quick wash and test on one panel today but I'm impressed by the ease of use, finish and beading. Smells nice too! I figured it will be useful for top-up protection during the winter.


It's a fantastic product, really good as a drying aid if you use it straight after a wash and great for topping up lsp's

... But less is definitely more with Aqua wax as the less you use, the more it seems to shine. Very thin spray and wipe over on each panel and it drys nearly clear needing only a quick dust over with a dry mf.

Otherwise it can bog down and become sticky and difficult to buff off if you spray too much. I reckon two squirts each on roof and bonnet and just one squirt per door panel as a guide.

Also it can often last and bead for two to three weeks, so best results from using it every other wash. If you find your paintwork going a bit dull and cloudy then you have used it too quickly back to back and a simple shampoo will bring the paint back sparkling again.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Nanolex wash coat and Nanolex re activating shampoo arrived by post this morning, all geared up for my Winter prep in which I will perform in October.


----------



## eldar

last order :
ONR - couldnt stop myself using it as it arrived
2 Meg's applicator PADS
CG Speed Wipe
Fusso coat for my next detailing session.


----------



## cufc1111

GleemSpray said:


> It's a fantastic product, really good as a drying aid if you use it straight after a wash and great for topping up lsp's
> 
> ... But less is definitely more with Aqua wax as the less you use, the more it seems to shine. Very thin spray and wipe over on each panel and it drys nearly clear needing only a quick dust over with a dry mf.
> 
> Otherwise it can bog down and become sticky and difficult to buff off if you spray too much. I reckon two squirts each on roof and bonnet and just one squirt per door panel as a guide.
> 
> Also it can often last and bead for two to three weeks, so best results from using it every other wash. If you find your paintwork going a bit dull and cloudy then you have used it too quickly back to back and a simple shampoo will bring the paint back sparkling again.


That's great advice, thanks!


----------



## ViralEye

Just a couple more bits today


----------



## Short1e

Couple of deliveries over the last few weeks

*Car Chem* (just missing off the pic is Snow Foam)



*eBay Purchases*







*Polished Bliss*



Slim's Detailing





*Couple of Samples from friends*







*My Waxybox*



*And of course the Costco MF*



Now to cue the Millionare jibes ​


----------



## Alfieharley1

That is some haul. Nice job.


----------



## Guru

Wow Laura,

Do you have a separate house to keep your stuff?


----------



## Choppy

Been looking at that hi shine from car chem, have you tried it yet?


----------



## Short1e

Guru said:


> Wow Laura,
> 
> Do you have a separate house to keep your stuff?


I keep it all at my Dads in the garage :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

Choppy said:


> Been looking at that hi shine from car chem, have you tried it yet?


I havent tbh, i've had a couple of days off so not had chance to really. I'm hopefully testing this week


----------



## hardyd44

Called round to see local autosmart rep after work (thanks to The Doctor )



Pity Power washer has gone kaput - so will have to wait to use it

Also from the special at Halfords a couple of weeks ago



sorry about the cr*ppy photos


----------



## Bigoggy

Short you must have some collection ! I bet you have more snow foams and shampoos than all my stuff together !


----------



## MDC250

Choppy said:


> Been looking at that hi shine from car chem, have you tried it yet?


It's good stuff, unfortunately I seem to have deleted my pics from when I used it...

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=342155&page=4


----------



## Damo80

Got my new snow foam lance today from direct hoses and 5 litres of AG BSC from the local motor factors


----------



## Drewie

Yesterday was a delivery of IPA, a bottle and a sprayer from Car-Chem's group buy
Today, was a delivery from Nipponshine

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## Tech-Ho

Bought myself some CYC Wheel woolies as a treat to myself (Y) 

Had £12.88 worth of points collected and with the sale price they wer just over £20 for the set - winner!


----------



## Short1e

David at Chemical Guys UK got this sent out to me as soon as it arrived :argie:

Along with some other goodies too

Chemical Guys Black Frost


----------



## CJohnson

Rupes Bigfoot Mini...arrived yesterday


----------



## Choppy




----------



## supraGZaerotop




----------



## Pssst

snow foam lence


----------



## AllenF

Two mars bars


----------



## ardenvxr

Had a visit from the local AS rep
Fallout remover
Tardis
Brisk
Tango
Wax detail spray
Clay cloth
Smartsan 
Superhands 
Glass glow
Glass clear

Now a few £££££ lighter


----------



## AllenF

You will like the smartsan read what it kills....


----------



## ardenvxr

AllenF said:


> You will like the smartsan read what it kills....


I'm very impressed with it:thumb:


----------



## Clean ocd

Choppy said:


>


just 5 litre boo shoulda got 25 litres


----------



## dillinja999




----------



## Andymain241

Poor boys trim dressing


----------



## Bigoggy

Group buy 

What a time for the post man to come !:thumb:


----------



## Clarkey-88

As everybody seems to prefer this over Autoglym Tyre Dressing I thought I'd give it a try



It's alot more glossier then the AG stuff, not sure what I prefer at the moment .

Also bought some AG pressure wash, AG Interior Shampoo and some AG Odour Eliminator


----------



## cufc1111

ODK Sterling wax from a group buy on here. Looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## J4KE45

-Grit Guard x2
-Another bucket for the '2 bucket method'
-Megs Lambswool Mitt
-Black Mamba Nitrile Gloves

And I've got a list of stuff I want to try+buy!


----------



## Gaz|

Das6 Pro kit- including Chem guys white & orange Hex pads, with M205 & m105 & bag.
Extra Chem guys white & orange Hex pads
IPA whipe solution,
Poor boys black hole glaze,
Clay bars,
Chem guys QD spray/lube,
Some Empty bottles with Chemical resistant heads,
20pk MF towels.

Bit expensive start to polishing newbie


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Dave the Interlink delivery driver turned up today to bring me this










Free mf cloth looks and feels really good so thanks very much PowerMaxed 👍


----------



## Dougnorwich

carpro reload 2014 edition


----------



## Rascal_69

5x 50w LEDs


----------



## clubber01

A bottle of AF Revive


----------



## Dougnorwich

Ez wheel brush
Top up of m205 
1 gallon pump
3" meguiars mf spot finishing pads
Sample pot of finish kare


----------



## w138pbo

Bouncers vanilla ice.
Some tri foam pads


----------



## matt303

Got a Microfiber Madness wash mitt, lovely looking mitt not so sure about the branding.


----------



## Rodriguez

Madness rules! 
Today just received some stuff for my winter setup.


----------



## hardyd44

I know it is the spawn of the devil on here but..

at £70 including postage, think I got a bargain

and won on Tuesday, arrived Friday cant complain about delivery



First DA, and first go at trying to rectify paintwork not by hand, I am going to try and post my experiences and results


----------



## Drewie

From Short1e

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## ger1275gt

Just ordered from Bear's Wax Factory
Poorboys SSR1, SSR2.5, Blackhole and EX-P

With free delivery and DW discount. Result:thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich

Bought a nilfisk e140 pressure washer £199 from clean store


----------



## snaxmuppet

Loads!

AG SRP
AG EGP
AG Aqua Wax
AG Rapid Detailer
AG Leather cleaner & balm
AG Interior shampoo
Autobrite HD lance & Magifoam
Clay mit
Some MF cloths
Some MF mits

Anyone would think I am just starting out!!!


----------



## Jedi

Bilt Hamber Auto Foam
Bilt Hamber Auto Wash
Directhose snowfoam lance
CarPro Trix
Armorall Shield wax
Armorall Shield wheels
Dodo Juice basics of bling clay lube
Carplan Tire Slik

Also, an extra 10M of three core mains cable and an IP67 sealed cable connector to extend the mains lead of my Karcher K2 Compact PW. It's so small I put a strap through the handle and sling it over my shoulder when using it.

Adding all of that to my Bilt Hamber Surfex HD and a 3M clay bar for a thorough deep clean. Next purchase: a 30 litre plasterers bucket from Wickes, already have a rinse bucket and two grit guards, microfibre noodle mitt, and a waffle weave drying towel.

Edited to add picture:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Well Mr postman has been very nice. Could have fell in love with him.

Excellent swap from Dazza (top man)
Thank you to farcela & dodojuice also!
Hopefully the weather will be great to review the farcela product tomorrow!


----------



## camerashy

Nice haul, mate


----------



## Drewie

Love the gimp dodo, think I'll have to get one :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm being good and saving all the swissvax until Ive brought the new car. Still a lot more to go 
Might buy some more today 

I'm debating on opening the air freshner or not lol


----------



## Vazza

What new car are you getting?


----------



## Alfieharley1

Vazza said:


> What new car are you getting?


Kia Sorento. Insignia has got to go just putting money into it to get fixed. Problem with reverse light & parking sensors now.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Bring it on winter, we're ready


----------



## Alfieharley1

Very nice Haul Andy.


----------



## Vazza

My girlfriend has just bought a Kia Cee'd and I was impressed by the quality of it, so guess it'll be similar inside your one.


----------



## Guru

AndyA4TDI said:


> Bring it on winter, we're ready


Yep, perfect for winter.:buffer:


----------



## cufc1111

Carbon Collective Exfoli Clay Mitt in the group buy, Bilt Hamber Korrosol and AutoGlym De-Icer.


----------



## djceejay

Stoner invisible glass. Excellent performance with no streaks. Bought for only $3.44 in the States last week. I think it sells for £8 here.


----------



## Bildeb0rg

Just ordered some Xpert60 tyre cream after seeing the results over on the evoque owners club forum. Nice results, packaged well and I'd run out of the half bottle of AG tyre dressing I was given a while ago.


----------



## 20vKarlos

I've just bought an air blower Aeolus TD-901 from eBay after hearing good things about them

Retail at £110 + £10 postage
I paid £80 posted


----------



## Dave28uk




----------



## James2614

Went to b and q today to get some slabs for the pond edge, and just stumbled into these Kent cloths. Also happens to stumble across more in tesco, £5.50 for 11 cloths 

Just for buffing polish and drying wheels etc


----------



## Geordieexile

Just had a bit of a bargain on Amazon ...

Streetwize SWPW Portable Power Pump Pressure Washer Car Jet Wash: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike










Along with some swissvax autobahn and some other odds and ends


----------



## roelliwohde

Got my free airfreshener from Dodo Juice... Best smelling letter I ever received!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Microfiber Madness Incredispongex3 and a bottle of IPA


----------



## Terry s b

*bored, so thought id stock up on some items*

a lot of people have recommended the ultra show glaze detailer.
so why not,

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,119,toView_773.html

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,112,toView_555.html

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/acc...able-multi-shaped-car-creeper-z-l-shaped.html

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/accessories-kits-and-tools/black-nitrile-disposable-gloves.html

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/acc...urow-waffle-weave-microfibre-towel-16x28.html



just order, can't wait to try the show glaze quick detailer.


----------



## jmc197

snow foam lance


----------



## cufc1111

Another bottle of Bubbly Jubbly snow foam


----------



## Ns1980

Arrived a few days ago, and have all been put to good use. Excellent products 👌


----------



## R14CKE

Getting ready for the winter months thanks clean and shiny


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Goodfella36




----------



## Horatio

Megs 105&205, Hex pads white, yellow, green, black, AF Avalanche and Sonus Wunder Wash. Been having a go at the mk4 golf with the DA and Megs microfibre pads and polish, not bad results but hard work with the da.


----------



## Vazza

Tried polishing out some RDS on my Merc using CG hexlogic pads and 105 with no success, so hopefully the microfiber pads will do the trick :buffer:


----------



## r333ve

More space than i expected


----------



## Mini devil

r333ve said:


> More space than i expected


Properly good bag :thumb:


----------



## mikey2704

Just bought this little lot to try and sort the daily bus out.

Collinite 476S - Super Doublecoat Auto Wax
Auto Finesse - Crystal Glass Cleaner
Blue - Ultra Fine Buffing Towels Pkg/2
Monster Microfibre - Purple Monster Pkg/3 
Vikan - Wheel Brush
Auto Finesse - Lather Shampoo
Valet Pro - PH Neutral Snow Foam
California Car Scents - Various fragrances
Scent - Balboa Bubblegum
California Car Scents - Various fragrances
Scent - Coronado Cherry
Valet Pro - Inch Round Wheel Brush
Meguiars #105 - Ultra Cut Compound 8oz
Meguiars #205 - Ultra Finishing Polish 8oz
Chemical Guys - Green 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - Black 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - White 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad


----------



## leehob

Meguiars hyper wash snow foam
5L smart wheels

Looking forward to trying the Meguiars foam :thumb::detailer:


----------



## Bigoggy

Goodies from elite.


----------



## dan4291

Order from i4Detailing:

Two new wash buckets and scratch shields
Britemax Grime Out
California Scents Newport New Car air freshener


----------



## V3nom

Zaino Z-16
Stoner Invisible Glass
CarPro Iron-X
CarPro PERL
CarPro Cquartz UK Edition


----------



## Jack1991

Just had delivered today off clean your car

Stoners invisible glass

Chemical guys speed wipe

303 aerospace protectant

&

Woolite (for my ep3 recaros lol)


Used all the rest before which are amazing so im mainly really looking forward to using 303, normally use AG vinyl and rubber care, but red some amazing reviews on 303 so thought id give it a try.


----------



## Short1e

Couple of bits delivered in the last 2 weeks

i4Detailing (just waiting on 1L of I1 so i can protect my new mats)



Of course, the monthly Waxybox (I won't ruin the surprise for others)



Couple of bits from Chemical Guys UK (not everything on pic)



Slim's Detailing



And from RP Details (MEH4N)


----------



## Rabidracoon28

3 bottles of glass cleaner and a foldable step which comes in so handy. Total price £5.99


----------



## mike41

From the cleanyourcar and carchem group buys


----------



## Rabidracoon28

mike41 said:


> From the cleanyourcar group buy.


Good pickings👍


----------



## JacobDuBois

AutoBrite HD Snowfoam Lance Deal


----------



## V3nom




----------



## TheGruffalo1




----------



## Dougnorwich

Chemical guys no touch snow foam 5 litres 
Kneeling mat
001 wire wool 
Tyre crap applicator


----------



## cufc1111

Auto Finesse Wax Mate and Duo towel.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Arrived in the post today:

Nanolex wash coat and re activating shampoo
Chemicle guys bare bones
Auto Finnesse Avalaunch 
Iron X

That's all for now.


----------



## VdoubleU

2 Demon wash snow foam
2 Demon clean interior and trim cleaner
2 Demon wheel cleaner
2 bug/tar/lsp remover
All for £8.97 

Also, Rain-X anti-fog and Rain-X rain repellent (buy one get one free @ halfords)

Student finance was paid in today and every where I went detailing products were on offer :thumb:


----------



## desert

*Alloy cleaner*

Bilt Hamber Auto wheel 
Read some good reports and having just picked up some new alloys looking to keep them looking that way


----------



## ravg99

desert said:


> Bilt Hamber Auto wheel
> Read some good reports and having just picked up some new alloys looking to keep them looking that way


I love auto wheels. Great stuff but make sure you don't spray too much as it strips brake pad grease over time. That's the only issue I've had


----------



## w138pbo

Bouncers vanilla ice and sherbert fizz


----------



## nickka

Hi
what's the exhibition polish like ?

Is it something along the lines of SRP?

thanks


----------



## Drewie

From Bears Wax Factory

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## AllenF

@drewie.
Why did you buy a jar of mustard to do your car?????? Is it something to put on the trims cos i think thats peanut butter mate.... Just cos shop sells out of peanut butter doesnt mean you can substitue it with the next item up 
LMAO


----------



## Dougnorwich

And it appears there is no coffe there..........have a word just tea and sugar !!!

Carchem IPA 5 litres on the offer


----------



## alexjb

Cheeky little order for the weekend.


----------



## Dougnorwich

alexjb said:


> Cheeky little order for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 39028


Nice stash there mate


----------



## alexjb

Dougnorwich said:


> Nice stash there mate


Thanks mate 

Let's hope I have time to use it!


----------



## Drewie

AllenF said:


> @drewie.
> Why did you buy a jar of mustard to do your car?????? Is it something to put on the trims cos i think thats peanut butter mate.... Just cos shop sells out of peanut butter doesnt mean you can substitue it with the next item up
> LMAO


Air freshener mate, keeps you awake! :wave:

Excuse the state of the kitchen, I work with some scruffy buggers


----------



## AllenF

alexjb said:


> Cheeky little order for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 39028


Wish i could afford the empty bag lol.
Is rhat the new invisible glass cleaner????


----------



## alexjb

AllenF said:


> Wish i could afford the empty bag lol.
> Is rhat the new invisible glass cleaner????


What empty bag?! :lol:

If you're referring to the orange stuff it's Gyeon Wet Coat


----------



## AllenF

Green edged label front left


----------



## cufc1111

I think that's an air freshener in a bag :thumb:


----------



## alexjb

AllenF said:


> Green edged label front left


Thats a pear drop smelling air freshener :thumb:


----------



## alexjb

cufc1111 said:


> I think that's an air freshener in a bag :thumb:


You beat me to it!


----------



## Monny Fan

Clay Towel AS
Clay Bar (white) AS
Waffle Cloth AS
Detailing Brush Vican
Wax Detail Spray AS
Spray Bottle AS

Now i need some more buckets and scratch guards


----------



## Monny Fan

ravg99 said:


> I love auto wheels. Great stuff but make sure you don't spray too much as it strips brake pad grease over time. That's the only issue I've had


brake pad grease??? no new car has grease on brakes 
no hgv has grease near brakes they dont need it if there properly cleaned and assembled grease attracts dirt and acts like grinding paste its a thing of old cars nothing past 2000 should be using any type of lubricant on the brakes
if your mechanics are using grease on pads or callipers especially copper grease then you need a new mechanic it really doesn't need it.


----------



## muzzer

Ok so wasnt purchased today but work got in the way.
So this was my little shopping trip to cyc.
Wheel woolies
Iron x
Panel wipe big one
AF citrus power
AF dressle
AF oblitarate


----------



## supraGZaerotop




----------



## roscopervis

Managed to pick up a bargain at my local Tesco's Extra today. Got some Turtlewax Ice wheel cleaner which is a colour bleeder and seems to work pretty well. Certainly has the same smelly chemical. Will also work as a fallout remover.



Anyways - £2 a 750ml bottle! Got the 3 left on the shelf. Worth a look at your local.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

A 50w LED floodlight from my next door but one neighbour. Cheers Steve👍


----------



## richardr

Monny Fan said:


> brake pad grease??? no new car has grease on brakes
> no hgv has grease near brakes they dont need it if there properly cleaned and assembled grease attracts dirt and acts like grinding paste its a thing of old cars nothing past 2000 should be using any type of lubricant on the brakes
> if your mechanics are using grease on pads or callipers especially copper grease then you need a new mechanic it really doesn't need it.


Thats why a lot of brakes squeal 

So metal on metal doesn't rust and then semi weld themselves together

Think ill continue to use grease thanks, yes im old and old school :thumb:


----------



## XtrailAndy

3 of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Extra-Lar...076?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item259358b094 missed out on their deal earlier in the year.

Andy...:thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict

Nano-Pro Banana shampoo and Nano-Pro glass cleaner to try out.


----------



## Drewie

Some Silk Milk arrived yesterday 

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## Dazzel81

Picked this up from EBay, been very impressed with it :thumb:


----------



## smifeune

today i ordered a big pot of dodo juice purple haze, a pump sprayer, valet pro citrus pre wash, meguiars lambs wool wash mitt, angelwax wheel wax and some ferrous dueller. now im skint haha


----------



## V3nom

Bouncer's Done and Dusted
Rag Master UK MFs (cheers to Junkman :thumb


----------



## Rascal_69

500ml of this

http://www.polishangel.co.uk/products/polishangel-connoisseur-rapidwaxx


----------



## ronwash

Rascal_69 said:


> 500ml of this
> 
> http://www.polishangel.co.uk/products/polishangel-connoisseur-rapidwaxx


Youll like it,its very good.:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

ronwash said:


> Youll like it,its very good.:thumb:


Been told I will be throwing away half my wax collection after I have used it


----------



## V3nom

Rascal_69 said:


> 500ml of this
> 
> http://www.polishangel.co.uk/products/polishangel-connoisseur-rapidwaxx


Looks very impressive! :thumb:


----------



## Chicane

I haven't bought anything lately, but had to say, this must be the most popular thread ever on DW? Yet after half a MILLION views and over 5000 replies, the OP has been thanked.... ONCE :doublesho

Well done Bristlehound for starting such a popular thread, whoever knew people like to show off what they bought?! 

Your post now has 2 'Thanks' :thumb:


----------



## sbeezley

Car chem sample pack:
Revolt
Snowfoam 
Tar remover 
Alloy wheel cleaner 
Car chem shampoo (blue with cherry Flavour)
Citrus cleaner 
Then 
Wool washmitt 
Valet pro brushes 
Auto finnesse revive 

That's it for now still contemplating a DA see what finances are doing at the end of month


----------



## Short1e

Had this delivered Monday from Polished Bliss



The blue sample bottle is Krystal Kleen Klear from a fellow detailer on Instagram​


----------



## Goodylax

Rascal_69 said:


> Been told I will be throwing away half my wax collection after I have used it


Best water behavior for a spray wax! Loved watching beading fly off my good in the morning.


----------



## Pittsy

Birthday stash


----------



## dave-g

G6 Matt dash :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Pittsy said:


> Birthday stash


No image? They being tight


----------



## Pittsy

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/picture.php?pictureid=7795&albumid=1194&dl=1413298477&thumb=1


----------



## Pittsy

Try that


----------



## Monny Fan

Not bought anything this week by AS is due friday so its gonna cost me if new products are released


----------



## shane25

Looky what i got today, ordered it at 12:00 yesterday, turned up at 13:00 today.



Now thats what you call service :thumb:

Shane


----------



## Alfieharley1

Pittsy said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/picture.php?pictureid=7795&albumid=1194&dl=1413298477&thumb=1


The image is poor quality  
Come on then list what you got. It's my Bday Thursday


----------



## Pittsy

Alfieharley1 said:


> The image is poor quality
> Come on then list what you got. It's my Bday Thursday


I see what you mean  
Das6 pro 
Menzerna pad set
Menzerna 250ml polish set
5.5" hex pad set
Farecla wax (not a b'day pressie but arrived today) 
Usual chocolates, pants and books and most importantly a long 48 box of jaffa cakes (vital for detailing)


----------



## Alfieharley1

Very nice 
I also received my Farcela Wax today


----------



## richelli

Car cleaning..... you don't help my bank balance! Bought all this in the last week. I still need more but I have to restrict my buying or I'd just buy one of everything!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Wow nice haul!


----------



## Monny Fan

richelli said:


> Car cleaning..... you don't help my bank balance! Bought all this in the last week. I still need more but I have to restrict my buying or I'd just buy one of everything!


Your ASvrep must love you


----------



## richelli

He did this week! I've already got a good collection of stuff but wanted to try some of the other products. I didn't get the blue bristled brush from AS but everthing else I did.


----------



## Short1e

shane25 said:


> Looky what i got today, ordered it at 12:00 yesterday, turned up at 13:00 today.
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats what you call service :thumb:
> 
> Shane


Cracking product - Put a video on instagram and Facebook of this in action the other day


----------



## shane25

Woohoo, Just had another delivery (shhh dont tell the wife, even though it is for her car)



Shane


----------



## Dougnorwich

Car Chen snow foam from the gt and a snow foam lance y thingy jiggy


----------



## Rob74

Powermaxed snow foam with stickers & a T-shirt that the Mrs has called dibs on


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Rob74 said:


> View attachment 39152
> 
> Powermaxed snow foam with stickers & a T-shirt that the Mrs has called dibs on


Word of warning, wash T shirt on its own. I made the mistake of adding it to the wash with the Mrs' pink cardigan. T shirt ran and she thought ruined cardigan time. AS Brisk came to the rescue thank god.


----------



## Rob74

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Word of warning, wash T shirt on its own. I made the mistake of adding it to the wash with the Mrs' pink cardigan. T shirt ran and she thought ruined cardigan time. AS Brisk came to the rescue thank god.


Thanks for that, my life would have been hell if I dyed anything of hers lol 
I still haven't let her forget about the time shy dyed my brand new Levi's pink with a dolls dress 18 yrs ago


----------



## AllenF

I know a good divorce solicitor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
She be HISTORY


----------



## Mini devil

The latest haul

3m polish and pads to suit 





Just the carry strap and the extension hose for this one.



3m masking tape and three aut finesse spot pads and three meguiars spot pads.





Have some more goodies arriving tommorow :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich

Ordered at 2pm Wednesday turned up this morning I was shocked

Z2, z6, z8 and z aio......oh and zfx to speed it all up looking forward to trying this


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Soft99 Fusso


----------



## Pittsy

AndyA4TDI said:


> Soft99 Fusso


Ordered mine from Russia as nippon shine have been out of stock for ages, God knows how long it will take to turn up...


----------



## camerashy

BH Korrosol
FK1000p to try on my alloys
Angelwax H2O
Scotchguard cleaner and protector rather than I1


----------



## MDC250

camerashy said:


> BH Korrosol
> FK1000p to try on my alloys
> Angelwax H2O
> Scotchguard cleaner and protector rather than I1


Put H2Go back on at the weekend forgot how easy and unfussy it is to apply and so good at what it does. Cracking product


----------



## woodym3

Adams detail spray
Adams upholstery cleaner.
Not used the cleaner yet but the detail spray is a winner.


----------



## nbray67

Finally plumped for this from AS to try. Been after a decent QD that wasn't going to cost me a packet so for £21 this will last me ages!!


----------



## AllenF

nbray67 said:


> Finally plumped for this from AS to try. Been after a decent QD that wasn't going to cost me a packet so for £21 this will last me ages!!


And some...
DONT over apply it one quick squirt will do a door or a wing two maybe for an average size bonnet.
Over apply it and you will HATE it .cos it is not forgiving when it comes to trying to buff it. Applied right and the results are good.


----------



## nbray67

AllenF said:


> And some...
> DONT over apply it one quick squirt will do a door or a wing two maybe for an average size bonnet.
> Over apply it and you will HATE it .cos it is not forgiving when it comes to trying to buff it. Applied right and the results are good.


Cheers for that Allen.

You've just gotta love DW for the hints and tips!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

nbray67 said:


> Cheers for that Allen.
> 
> You've just gotta love DW for the hints and tips!!


Also very good as a drying aid


----------



## AllenF

Again used VERY sparingly for drying aid or else its rewash the car time, because it is like pushing grease round.
If using for drying try watering down about 50% with water. For spray wax use neat.


----------



## kobe

bought the autobrite da 21... hopefully its good


----------



## Kiashuma

Got a few things from the Autosmart van 
Looking forward to trying out the clay cloth. 
With this lot and my DA in August that's me sorted for a long time.


----------



## cossiecol

DAS-21E, pads and 5" backing plate as a spare....the wife is going to kill me!


----------



## woodym3

Why??


----------



## AllenF

Just dont tell her.
Like when does a women ever venture into a man cave and look round????
Make it dirty then if questioned tell her you had it for ages


----------



## Dream Machines

Japanese masking tape - 24 rolls from Todd Cooperider. Love the stuff. 
1800 gsm microfibre towels from germany and 10 microfibre pads made in germany

Next week - Fein WPO 1415XE rotary polisher


----------



## ronwash

Dream Machines said:


> Japanese masking tape - 24 rolls from Todd Cooperider. Love the stuff.
> 1800 gsm microfibre towels from germany and 10 microfibre pads made in germany
> 
> Next week - Fein WPO 1415XE rotary polisher


Thats the kamikaza jap rolls from esoteric?.


----------



## squiretolley

CG Citrus Wash & Gloss
GTechniq T1
GTechniq C2V3
DJ Tribble wash mitt
AD Just the Tonic tar & glue remover
Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine
Tyre shine applicators

BMW 320d MSport Touring!!!!


----------



## Yoghurtman

Carpro Hydr02 and ReLoad

Looking forward to trying them both


----------



## Monny Fan

36 AS MF Cloths
2 Large Sprayer Bottles
1 New Wheel Brush

washed the car last night then it rained over night :-(


----------



## AndyA4TDI

cossiecol said:


> DAS-21E, pads and 5" backing plate as a spare....the wife is going to kill me!


Just tell her it makes less noise than she does and that's why you needed it, then run


----------



## shane25

Look what just arrived this morning, I've actually won a competition :thumb:



Thank you Mark @ Autoglym

Shane


----------



## cossiecol

woodym3 said:


> Why??


Due to the ammount of products I've bought over the last few months!  might have an addiction!

Luckily she leaves the man cave to me so doesn't really know the half of it lol


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Thought I would try these out.


----------



## jomo

My stash I bought from Walmart in Orlando Florida while I was on a months road trip!














































Plug a it of garage bling.










Not had the chance to use any yet bar the dash wipes as these were bought to clean the rental car of *** ash from the misses before we returned it lol.


----------



## Dream Machines

ronwash said:


> Thats the kamikaza jap rolls from esoteric?.


Yes sir. Much better than 3m tape stays put and doesn't leave residue


----------



## Short1e

Had a nice delivery from Dooka :thumb:



And from Matt @ i4Detailing - My replacements from GYEON and a couple of other bits

​


----------



## ronwash

Dream Machines said:


> Yes sir. Much better than 3m tape stays put and doesn't leave residue


Thanks mate,ill give them a go.


----------



## Gavla

I am waiting for my set EZ brushes from i4Detailing...


----------



## s29nta

More AS swag and a wheel woolie to get behind the spokes:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## chrisc

said to myself going to sell loads of stuff ended up buying more:wall::wall:


not bad 5 days from poland


----------



## Dream Machines

*The new weapon*

my new weapon of choice
My last rotary for hopefully a decade or two 
I have got five of them now including a pneumatic 3 inch, I might sell one of my electrics dunno yet


----------



## realist

AS Topaz, hopefully use it next week:thumb:


----------



## _Steven67

Bought a VI Sample and a full pot of Capture the rapture, pay day sucks.


----------



## Dougnorwich




----------



## Spoony

chrisc said:


> said to myself going to sell loads of stuff ended up buying more:wall::wall:
> 
> 
> not bad 5 days from poland


Those look great.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

A few bits and pieces


----------



## Gavla

Just got my BH Speed Wax, will try it on the week end weather permitting....


----------



## dann.r13

As a result of AF on DW, cost more than what i told the missus tho!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Nice haul ^^^^


----------



## V3nom

Aye...looking forward to seeing most of it in the sales section in a few months


----------



## Steve

:wave:


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## nickyd

Spoony said:


> Those look great.


Have you a link for these?
N.


----------



## chrisgreen

I've been in Frankfurt this week on business. Had a free day today so me and some colleagues drove to Stuttgart to visit the Porsche Museum and have a tour of the factory.

Couldn't help buying some Porsche detailing gear while I was there:


----------



## pajd




----------



## AndyA4TDI




----------



## Bigoggy

And Gf has just ordered some stuff from af for my bday. Cant wait to see what arrives :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Topped up on a few Imperial Wax products. Cracking stuff


----------



## Drewie

From i4detailing


Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## whiteclio59

CYC Foam cannon, plenty of suds for a swirl free wash..

avalanche
lather
ultra glaze.


----------



## organisys

Wheel Woolies
Sonax High Gloss Tyre
Sonax Full Effect
Nitrile Gloves


----------



## Bigoggy

So this arrived today ! My gf said she has got me some bits for my birthday but i dont know what. Seeing the box tho im excited now !!! I cant even peek or she will know lol


----------



## Monny Fan

New AS interior dressing
New AS blast
cupple of spray bottles
stiff tyre brush


----------



## ardenvxr

New AS interior dressing and topaz to try


----------



## camerashy

Bigoggy said:


> So this arrived today ! My gf said she has got me some bits for my birthday but i dont know what. Seeing the box tho im excited now !!! I cant even peek or she will know lol


It looks exciting, would you introduce me to your GF please


----------



## les s211

To many deals on at the moment. Have to hold back.

Just ordered the wheel brushes from Envy Car Care Group Buy.

Delivery arrived today from Auto Finesse, just waiting on delivery from Ultimate Finish.

Winter Prep now taken care off!!

Just don't tell the wife.


----------



## pajd

Thats it now!! This is getting too addictive lol


----------



## pajd

Nothing too exciting but bought a 4 tier plastic stroage tower in B and M to store my cloths, pads etc. It has a label on it saying it was £14.99. Took it to the checkout and the girl scanned it and it showed as £7.99. She didnt see the sticker on it. I was out of their fast with it before she copped on.


----------



## bigmac3161

U got a bargain at B&M bargains


----------



## whiteclio59

Anyone like a bargain?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00..._SY165&qid=1414874723&sr=8-10#ref=mp_s_a_1_10


----------



## Pittsy

whiteclio59 said:


> Anyone like a bargain?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00..._SY165&qid=1414874723&sr=8-10#ref=mp_s_a_1_10


Just got on that :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

whiteclio59 said:


> Anyone like a bargain?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00..._SY165&qid=1414874723&sr=8-10#ref=mp_s_a_1_10


That is a bargain, top spot fella 

Sure Crystal was a good price the other week...just need that to come up now


----------



## nbray67

And another bargain

Auto Finesse POL500 Revitalise Polishing Compound: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## whiteclio59

It's all happening..


----------



## dstill

nbray67 said:


> And another bargain
> 
> Auto Finesse POL500 Revitalise Polishing Compound: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


Just had a look at the other items this seller has on his site.............there are definitely some bargains to be had, looks like I will be spending a few quid here!:thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Verso has gone back up now. Not full price though


----------



## Pittsy

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Verso has gone back up now. Not full price though


Was a great deal at £12, I was gonna order some G101 next week so glad this came up :thumb:


----------



## whiteclio59

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Verso has gone back up now. Not full price though


Was £12 now £20 day after 😕


----------



## MDC250

Eclectic set of purchases which have all arrived in last week or so...


----------



## Parmi69

detailing brush pack 12 pcs
snow foam lance
bilt hamber snow foam
leather cleaner & conditioner
x5 clay bar
valet pro concentrated shampoo
x1 36 pack mf cloth
x5 mf drying towels


----------



## Nelly78

Been a busy weekend! Been away from the site for ages but recently just picked up a new A5 black edition so back for more tips! So many tips and helpful people here! Spent alot this weekend!
Rupes Bigfoot Mini DLX kit
Gyeon Q2 Iron and Tar
Wheel Woolies
Gtechniq C5 Wheel armour
Uber Yellow drying towel
Gyeon CanCoat (with the free wetcoar from polished bliss)
Gyeon fabricoat and leathercoat
and the gtechniq essentials kit!
Expensive weekend!
Now need a snow foam bottle (my one broken at the neck of the bottle) and some new snow foam!


----------



## Monny Fan

Parmi69 said:


> detailing brush pack 12 pcs
> snow foam lance
> bilt hamber snow foam
> leather cleaner & conditioner
> x5 clay bar
> valet pro concentrated shampoo
> x1 36 pack mf cloth
> x5 mf drying towels


5 clay bars how many cars you cleanning? .


----------



## dan_h

Had this little lot turn up from AF this morning. Now just waiting on my spellbound.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Just ordered this beaut


----------



## Soul boy 68

dan_h said:


> Had this little lot turn up from AF this morning. Now just waiting on my spellbound.


I like Haribo.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

I blame Blueberry,lol


----------



## nbray67

AndyA4TDI said:


> I blame Blueberry,lol


**** me Andy lad, more gear, you should be a product tester!! lol :lol:


----------



## AndyA4TDI

nbray67 said:


> **** me Andy lad, more gear, you should be a product tester!! lol :lol:


I like trying new stuff, if I dont like it, I move it on. Slowly putting together a detailing kit consisting of items that always get replaced.


----------



## nbray67

AndyA4TDI said:


> I like trying new stuff, if I dont like it, I move it on. Slowly putting together a detailing kit consisting of items that always get replaced.


In truth mate, if I had more time and more cash, I'd be doing the same. Saying that, I'm now buying 5ltrs of stuff I use regular like AS Tardis, G101, Smartwheels, AF Citrus Power, Carchem Snowfoam + Shampoo etc etc....

I like waxes but have switched to AF Tough Coat for winter.

I'm where I need to be with LSP's and decon stuff at the moment but the Gyeon stuff does interest me quite a bit I must say.


----------



## fethead

CYC Das6pro plus and today received a Metro Blo n vac.

I'll be up in Sheffield over the weekend at a friends garage, giving the car a polish and winter prep. Hours in a good garage...sorted!

Richard


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

AndyA4TDI said:


> I blame Blueberry,lol


Let me know what you think of can coat. Considering this for my winter lsp


----------



## Pittsy

This arrived this morning, £12.71 from Amazon, bargain:thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

^^^ bargain!


----------



## Faithfull

I blame Blueberry for this too.

All in preparation for my new car coming in december!


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Pittsy said:


> This arrived this morning, £12.71 from Amazon, bargain:thumb:


how did you find this? one of my mates told me about it but couldnt find it when i looked on amazon


----------



## Rascal_69

Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr

A little polish angel delivery


----------



## Pittsy

LewisChadwick7 said:


> how did you find this? one of my mates told me about it but couldnt find it when i looked on amazon


It was back up to £20ish the following day!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Nice cheeky Friday order for some Dodo Juice BTBM and GTechniq T1 :thumb:

I've never used any of GTechniq's products before so this should be interesting


----------



## Dougnorwich

ITSonlyREECE said:


> Nice cheeky Friday order for some Dodo Juice BTBM and GTechniq T1 :thumb:
> 
> I've never used any of GTechniq's products before so this should be interesting


T2 should be released this weekend


----------



## Dougnorwich

Rascal_69 said:


> Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr
> 
> A little polish angel delivery


wow that's nice


----------



## ronwash

Rascal_69 said:


> Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr
> 
> A little polish angel delivery


Please tell me youre gonna use this one..fantastic wax!.


----------



## AllenF

A three hunred quid box and a fivers worth of wax???
What do you do stick the box on the roof to improve the look of the car??


----------



## Fastidious

B&Q selling SRP 2 for £15 (500ml)

Bought some bits to improve my decontamination routine 

Looking forward to using my new shampoo next week!!!

Just need the rain to stop so I can get cracking!


----------



## Rascal_69

AllenF said:


> A three hunred quid box and a fivers worth of wax???
> What do you do stick the box on the roof to improve the look of the car??


Whatever keeps you happy.

At £386. The presentation is beautiful and piece of art.

Also 70% carnuba so only slightly less than crystal rock for less than half the price.

Polish angel waxes are amazing and to me well worth the money.

Each to their own though.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Dougnorwich said:


> T2 should be released this weekend


... Just contacted CYC who I ordered the goodies from and they're going to keep my order back until T2 is released :thumb: brilliant customer service!


----------



## yetizone

Some bespoke CarChem YETI-WASH - I'll be using it in the shower later! Plus some Sonax unpretentious brilliance - ordered 3 bottles of Brilliant Shine Detailer - one has already found its new home with a neighbour, the second to be delivered to another convert this weekend, the third is mine! Plus their Extreme Wheel cleaner & ****pit Cleaner too (not in photo). Plus, for me the highly anticipated Menzerna Endless Shine. Will be testing this weekend, weather permitting. :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

This huge monster arrived









Opened to reveal a much larger amount than I already had in stock.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Not bought today but across the past week this little lot.
think ill use essence for my winter wax and see how it goes.


----------



## The_Weasel

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Opened to reveal a much larger amount than I already had in stock.


Are you drinking it  :lol:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

the_weasel said:


> are you drinking it  :lol:


😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## GleemSpray

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Opened to reveal a much larger amount than I already had in stock.


Blimey ! - that much concentrated TFR can only mean one thing .....

" *Yes Hello Madam, **Rabid Racoonski's Hand Car Wash - very quick, plenty top quality - I clean while you shop - just £5* "


----------



## Rabidracoon28

GleemSpray said:


> Blimey ! - that much concentrated TFR can only mean one thing .....
> 
> " *Yes Hello Madam, **Rabid Racoonski's Hand Car Wash - very quick, plenty top quality - I clean while you shop - just £5* "


I was thinking at least £6 Mike😉


----------



## Alfieharley1

Lol - I saw this picture and without looking at who posted it I know who brought this lol. Are you stocking up for you great grandchildren & there great grandchildren?
That is some serious TFR when diluted lol


----------



## GleemSpray

Rabidracoon28 said:


> I was thinking at least £6 Mike


 Oh, you are going to offer the "Full Executive Valet" as well then ? :lol::lol:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

GleemSpray said:


> Oh, you are going to offer the "Full Executive Valet" as well then ? :lol::lol:


Of course, with a chamois dry also.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Alfieharley1 said:


> Lol - I saw this picture and without looking at who posted it I know who brought this lol. Are you stocking up for you great grandchildren & there great grandchildren?
> That is some serious TFR when diluted lol


I dilute it 1:10 so enough for 250 washes. Can never have enough TFR and couldn't really refuse at the fantastic price it was including delivery.


----------



## Spoony

Mostly meguiars today. I haven't tried much of their interior stuff so got some. Mostly to keep in the car. I did mean to pick up the ultimate quick detailer bottle but got the interior detailer by accident. Sure I'll use it all the same. Thanks to Alex at elite


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Spoony said:


> Mostly meguiars today. I haven't tried much of their interior stuff so got some. Mostly to keep in the car. I did mean to pick up the ultimate quick detailer bottle but got the interior detailer by accident. Sure I'll use it all the same.


What's the green Bouncers bottle Spoony? Done and Dusted sample?


----------



## MDC250

Rabidracoon28 said:


> What's the green Bouncers bottle Spoony? Done and Dusted sample?


Looks like


----------



## Spoony

It is yeah. Alex threw a sample in, hopefully give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Spoony said:


> It is yeah. Alex threw a sample in, hopefully give it a shot tomorrow.


Freebies are always nice👍


----------



## Spoony

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Freebies are always nice👍


Absolutely, can't beat a wee sample thrown in something new to try.


----------



## JakeWhite

Placed a nice order with CYC:
CG Diablo (been waiting to try this for ages!)
CG MR Pink
Surfex HD (Again can't wait to degrease the filthy bay on the 172)
Iron-X 
Tripple
Wax Mate

Unfortunately it arrived wednesday and found myself in hospital the next day having a hernia repair  currently they're sat on my window sill teasing me


----------



## Rabidracoon28

This from Aldi for £1.49. Perfect for fabric cabrio roofs and cloth seats?










And in action after just 1 application


----------



## chrisgreen

Impressive. I'll have to get some of that to re-waterproof my tent.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

chrisgreen said:


> Impressive. I'll have to get some of that to re-waterproof my tent.


Decent sized aerosol too


----------



## Soul boy 68

This big beast turned up this morning from Ultimate finish, going to give it a blast tomorrow.


----------



## AllenF

Is that some kind of missile????


----------



## Bigoggy

Soul boy 68 said:


> This big beast turned up this morning from Ultimate finish, going to give it a blast tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 39543


Show us a before and after dude !


----------



## Soul boy 68

AllenF said:


> Is that some kind of missile????


And it's aimed towards East Anglia.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Bigoggy said:


> Show us a before and after dude !


That might be tricky as the car will be wet, it's purpose is the purify the water when hosing down so it won't leave water spots. Cuts down on washing time outside in the cold, will come in handy for summer too. :thumb:


----------



## pajd

Ordered G101. Never used it before and heard it has plenty of uses


----------



## minnis

Just received my order today. I got:
100 Nitrile gloves
3 Purple Monster towels (soooooooo soft!)
Dodo Juice BTBM
And... a detailing brush, so I no longer have to put up with dirt in between the letters on the back of the car!

Thanks to cleanyourcar for such quick delivery .


----------



## Monny Fan

golftdi said:


> Ordered G101. Never used it before and heard it has plenty of uses


Thousands of uses from hard floor cleaner to cleaning the toilet and even to fabrics and upholstery but dont let the wife get hold of it mine uses loads


----------



## V3nom

golftdi said:


> Ordered G101. Never used it before and heard it has plenty of uses


A must for everyone...you won't be disappointed :thumb:


----------



## Mk3Brick

Annoyed i missed out on the Gtechniq HTST but i hauled some T2, W6, G6, C2v3 and the large detail bag.


----------



## Bizcam

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## consettphil

this arrived today. i was searching through ebay and found it as a BIN for £15.

did a bit of digging on here to find it was a £12 charity donation to buy.

another Bouncer's to the collection .

p.s. to me it smells the same as Sherbit Fizz and not strawberries and cream

sorry about the big picture.......


----------



## Ebbe J

Sold my Festool Shinex, and bought this:









New'ish Sonax Pads: 

























Pads seem good quality, haven't tried them yet though. Will have to put them through their paces.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Rammy

New pressure washer


----------



## huvo

Not bought anything as such but just made a sungun as per threads on DW


----------



## mike41




----------



## Ns1980

I ordered the new Car Pro Leather and interior coating...


----------



## Manxman302

Just received my new Nilfisk P150.2-10 X-tra Pressure Washer (wow, what a powerful piece of kit!), my new Dodo Juice Jumbo Maxed up Detailing bag, and a Nokia Lumina 930 (an awesome phone)


----------



## Blueberry

Manxman302 said:


> Just received my new Nilfisk P150.2-10 X-tra Pressure Washer (wow, what a powerful piece of kit!), my new Dodo Juice Jumbo Maxed up Detailing bag, and a Nokia Lumina 930 (an awesome phone)


I've got this PW. I've been very pleased with it.


----------



## Beancounter

Few bits over the last week:
* Vax 2500w pressure washer
*Foam lance and angled head lance
* BH Korrosol
* Sonax BSD (to see what all the talk is about)
* Gtech's G5


----------



## chrisgreen

Couple of bits acquired over the weekend:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Really like that wax. How did you get hold Chris? Does some pennies go towards the charity?


----------



## AllenF

**** all


----------



## chrisgreen

Alfieharley1 said:


> Really like that wax. How did you get hold Chris? Does some pennies go towards the charity?


Drop MEH4N a PM, it's his fundraising effort.


----------



## TheMaestro

CG Lava Wax Luminous Glow


----------



## stumpy90

Just had some blue drying towels arive after ordering them from ShopNShine. Great service and a really good price... especially with the DW discount! Will definatley be using them again.


----------



## Ns1980




----------



## sistersvisions




----------



## Dougnorwich

I'd be gutted about the dint


----------



## AndyA4TDI

sistersvisions said:


>


Love this wax, amazing beading and sheeting.


----------



## pajd

Stoners Invisible Glass. Rain X and 100 pack of gloves


----------



## sbrocks

Picked up an Anachem sample box today:
2 ltrs Articulate TFR
2 ltrs Snow Foam
1 ltr Shampoo
1 ltr Tarminator
1 ltr Ultragloss
5 magic sponges
5 air freshners
Box of black nitrile gloves
2 black microfibres
Double glass cloth pack
Chem resistant spray head
Aerosol Clearview Glass cleaner
Aerosol Cumulus anti static dash cleaner

£40 all in 

Also picked up a new Foam Lance, 5 ltrs G101, 5 litres Glimmerman Snow Foam and 1 litre of AB banana foam...for £30, second hand, but never used, from a local car forum I frequent


----------



## AndyA4TDI




----------



## Dougnorwich

AndyA4TDI said:


>


Get in Andy that's nice


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Dougnorwich said:


> Get in Andy that's nice


The design and labeling of this glass pot is simply stunning.


----------



## Dougnorwich

I bet mate


----------



## Faithfull

Now I just need a car to use these on!

On the lookout for some wax now.


----------



## Jurgh

Today I extended my machinepark with a Flex 3401 My 5th machine already:cheer:


----------



## dave-g

Faithfull said:


> Now I just need a car to use these on!
> 
> On the lookout for some wax now.


Was this the kit that they have/had on their site?

Bloody good buy :thumb:


----------



## Faithfull

dave-g said:


> Was this the kit that they have/had on their site?
> 
> Bloody good buy :thumb:


No it wasn't the kit, only because I didn't need a couple of the items like clay bar and mint rims. This worked out about 40 quid cheaper roughly.

Never used AF before so looking forward to it.


----------



## Keir

Finally ordered a new PW hose 15meter this time


----------



## Soul boy 68

sbrocks said:


> Picked up an Anachem sample box today:
> 2 ltrs Articulate TFR
> 2 ltrs Snow Foam
> 1 ltr Shampoo
> 1 ltr Tarminator
> 1 ltr Ultragloss
> 5 magic sponges
> 5 air freshners
> Box of black nitrile gloves
> 2 black microfibres
> Double glass cloth pack
> Chem resistant spray head
> Aerosol Clearview Glass cleaner
> Aerosol Cumulus anti static dash cleaner
> 
> £40 all in
> 
> Also picked up a new Foam Lance, 5 ltrs G101, 5 litres Glimmerman Snow Foam and 1 litre of AB banana foam...for £30, second hand, but never used, from a local car forum I frequent


:doublesho getaway, all that for £40, where from fella?


----------



## danwel

Soul boy 68 said:


> :doublesho getaway, all that for £40, where from fella?


Yeah that is a bargain for 40 quid!!! wouldn't mind a bit of that lol


----------



## whiteclio59

Faithfull said:


> Now I just need a car to use these on!
> 
> On the lookout for some wax now.


What wax you after ?


----------



## nbray67

No pics as they are away in the garage now but I've picked up -

A Dodo Juice Mint Merkin for a better glass cleaning experience.
5ltrs of AS Wax Detailing Spray
250ml Concentrate of SP UG Show Detailer V2
2 x MF large wash pads as I like these for applying QD's.

Seriously thinking of buying a EZ Detail Mini wheel brush but not sure if it will get into the spoke gaps in my wheels. I'll post up a pic of my wheel on another thread to see if anyone can confirm.


----------



## Faithfull

whiteclio59 said:


> What wax you after ?


Been trying to decide between an Auto Finesse wax or Fusso wax. Car will be a Rebel Blue volvo v40.


----------



## neilb62

AF Revive. Can't wait to try it...


----------



## Pittsy

Faithfull said:


> Been trying to decide between an Auto Finesse wax or Fusso wax. Car will be a Rebel Blue volvo v40.


Give the fusso a go, really good gear :thumb:


----------



## WayneST250

Foam applicator pads
Raceglaze detailing brush (large)
4x spray bottles
Dodo jucie supernatural micro prime


----------



## slineclean

Faithfull said:


> No it wasn't the kit, only because I didn't need a couple of the items like clay bar and mint rims. This worked out about 40 quid cheaper roughly.
> 
> Never used AF before so looking forward to it.


You wont regret it :thumb:


----------



## hardyd44

slight off topic - did not buy, but won THANKS JESSE


----------



## PyRo

Just ordered a Blaster Car Dryer 
PyRo


----------



## Jimmysmith86

Just ordered...

Soft99 Fusso Dark
3 AF Wax Mate applicators
Sonax BSD

That should do me for now I think, running out of room!


----------



## cableguy

Meguiars slide lock detailing brush... Woohoo... 

C.


----------



## whiteclio59

Jimmysmith86 said:


> Just ordered...
> 
> Soft99 Fusso Dark
> 3 AF Wax Mate applicators
> Sonax BSD
> 
> That should do me for now I think, running out of room!


Sonax BSD is great!


----------



## Jimmysmith86

whiteclio59 said:


> Sonax BSD is great!


I've heard nothing but good things about it so thought I'd give it a whirl, I have Sonax LTP on the car at the moment as my first wax/sealant experience and was really pleased with that too, they make some good stuff it seems.


----------



## whiteclio59

Jimmysmith86 said:


> I've heard nothing but good things about it so thought I'd give it a whirl, I have Sonax LTP on the car at the moment as my first wax/sealant experience and was really pleased with that too, they make some good stuff it seems.


I used it on Saturday very impressed makes my car shine that little bit more!
I currently use tough coat as my sealant just went over it with bsd looks good..


----------



## whiteclio59

Jimmysmith86 said:


> I've heard nothing but good things about it so thought I'd give it a whirl, I have Sonax LTP on the car at the moment as my first wax/sealant experience and was really pleased with that too, they make some good stuff it seems.


----------



## Jimmysmith86

Looks great mate! I'm just finishing up the last of my Chemical Guys P40 then I'll give the Sonax BSD a go, looking forward to trying it.


----------



## dabhand

Megs APC 1 gallon
Valet Pro Citrus prewash
Microfiber Madness Incredimitt
Megs Last Touch spray bottle
Megs APC spray bottle
2 generic spray bottles

Not tried the prewash before so looking forward to the weekend and having a play.


----------



## whiteclio59

auto finesse Desire
It's getting cheaper!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B007FR4PQQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1416998378&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SY200_QL40


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

whiteclio59 said:


> auto finesse Desire
> It's getting cheaper!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B007FR4PQQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1416998378&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SY200_QL40


:doublesho
never seen desire that price new. Almost half price. That shows theres a big mark up on the real price of desire then isnt it.


----------



## jack-c

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> :doublesho
> 
> never seen desire that price new. Almost half price. That shows theres a big mark up on the real price of desire then isnt it.


The mark up on all waxes is insane! Why do you think there's so many companies that sell wax. There was a guy on here doing home brews and I'm sure he said it was only costing him a couple of quid to make a pot of wax.

Desire is a good wax tho.


----------



## chrisgreen

I suspect a fair few people will be receiving Desire as a present at that price, or at the very least buying a present for themselves


----------



## Soul boy 68

dabhand said:


> Megs APC 1 gallon
> Valet Pro Citrus prewash
> Microfiber Madness Incredimitt
> Megs Last Touch spray bottle
> Megs APC spray bottle
> 2 generic spray bottles
> 
> Not tried the prewash before so looking forward to the weekend and having a play.


You will love the Valet Pro pre wash, it's very popular with fellow members. :thumb: :detailer:


----------



## Faithfull

Not purchased as such, but a nice gift left on my desk from my friendly local Autosmart Rep


----------



## Soul boy 68

These very nice colourful microfibre cloths arrived 1 hour ago
Orange for chrome
Black for engine bay
Purple for exhaust tips
Green for interior
Red for the wheels

I now have over 150 cloths in these colours plus yellow for polishing and blue for the glass and a very plush royal blue for final wipe down duties with a last touch detailer.

Purchased from Paragon microfibre


----------



## Dougnorwich

10 black uf microfibres
Polushed angel presto qd


----------



## AndyA4TDI

£32 delivered, bargain


----------



## camerashy

AF Spirit off Amazon after being directed to it by the good Folks here


----------



## Pittsy

A bit of this arrived today:thumb:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## G4V JW

Had to take advantage of all the deals with freebies starting today , so had a good top up 

AF 5L Avalanche
AF 5L Citrus Power
AF 5L Lather
AF Essence 

Some new brushes and masking tape

:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Seem to be having problems posting pics 
Any way it was a 50cal festive set and some dilution bottles, smells wicked :thumb:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pittsy




----------



## AndyA4TDI

camerashy said:


> AF Spirit off Amazon after being directed to it by the good Folks here


Good lad


----------



## Mk3Brick

A bunch of AF goodies today, cant wait to see what my Christmas mystery gift is!! im excited!


----------



## V3nom

Black Friday goodies from i4detailing


----------



## Stu Mac

Wheel woolies &micro madness drying towel, just waiting to see what my free gift will be from PB


----------



## Bigoggy

Cant wait to see the pics of everyones prezzies !


----------



## Dazzel81

Picked these up from halfords & amazon.


----------



## camerashy

Low entry trolley jack and ratchet axle stands from SGS Engineering
Obsession wax Aura and Hybrid 86 used this combo before and it's amazing on lava grey
Silverline Torque Wrench


----------



## Reece_

G3 clay mitt aswell, can't wait to try it


----------



## Criptop

Bought a 5L sample of Autoglym Advanced TFR Super Strength. Did a quick test and seems to work really well (though it's dark outside and it's hard to tell). Will be doing a community car wash tomorrow so looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## Pittsy

Wheel woolies arrived today and it seems i am getting some Obsession Aura too :thumb:


----------



## stumpy90

2x fusso dark - topping up stock
1x authentic premium (can't wait to try it)
1x Glaco, just this minute tried it. Not mega impressed.


----------



## pajd

G4V JW said:


> Had to take advantage of all the deals with freebies starting today , so had a good top up
> 
> AF 5L Avalanche
> AF 5L Citrus Power
> AF 5L Lather
> AF Essence
> 
> Some new brushes and masking tape
> 
> :thumb:


Who was giving out freebies?


----------



## pajd

Soul boy 68 said:


> These very nice colourful microfibre cloths arrived 1 hour ago
> Orange for chrome
> Black for engine bay
> Purple for exhaust tips
> Green for interior
> Red for the wheels
> 
> I now have over 150 cloths in these colours plus yellow for polishing and blue for the glass and a very plush royal blue for final wipe down duties with a last touch detailer.
> 
> Purchased from Paragon microfibre


Nice cloths I thought...then I saw they charge £13.50 delivery to N. Ireland! WTF! :lol:


----------



## J306TD

I brought. 3 1ltr bottles of KKD Blizzard, Bouncers Done and Dusted QD, Meguiars Indurance Tyre Gel and Obsession Aura Wax


----------



## Soul boy 68

golftdi said:


> Nice cloths I thought...then I saw they charge £13.50 delivery to N. Ireland! WTF! :lol:


:doublesho. £13.50 delivery for a short boat ride across.


----------



## fatdazza

golftdi said:


> Nice cloths I thought...then I saw they charge £13.50 delivery to N. Ireland! WTF! :lol:


If you will live overseas .....


----------



## Jimmysmith86

camerashy said:


> AF Spirit off Amazon after being directed to it by the good Folks here


Me too, Amazon also emailed me a £10 voucher out of the blue so I got it for £38, sounds a good deal.


----------



## MGH74

I know not everyone is a fan, but I received my rather large box of AutoBrite stuff from their sale today; should see me through the year on basics anyway:buffer:


----------



## Horatio

Fusso Dark turned up this morning. The sponge seems a little abrassive.


----------



## ronwash

fatdazza said:


> If you will live overseas .....


+1,i wish it would cost me 13.5..


----------



## stonejedi

To much.SJ.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

This Mesto sprayer with free delivery


----------



## MDC250

Rabidracoon28 said:


> This Mesto sprayer with free delivery


Nice price, paid £10 more elsewhere but DJ iFoam was bundled in.

Remember to remove some of the gauzes in the nozzle if it's a pain to use. Run mine with 2 of the 4 supplied.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

MDC250 said:


> Nice price, paid £10 more elsewhere but DJ iFoam was bundled in.
> 
> Remember to remove some of the gauzes in the nozzle if it's a pain to use. Run mine with 2 of the 4 supplied.


Thanks for the tip my friend


----------



## Kash-Jnr




----------



## Spoony

Nice Kash! The Carlack Excellence Wheel Cleaner is absolutely superb!


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Spoony said:


> Nice Kash! The Carlack Excellence Wheel Cleaner is absolutely superb!


Cheers what's the best way to use it?


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Cheers! What's the best way to use it?


----------



## Spoony

Kash-Jnr said:


> Cheers! What's the best way to use it?


I used to get away with spraying it on and leaving it to dwell then power washing off.

If you're just using a hose to rinse I would very much recommend agitating it with a brush. If you didn't know already it is colour changing, and will turn purple.

The Carlack Excellence really is a very solid range.


----------



## slineclean

Carlack Glass Compound 

Carlack Glass Finish

PB Air Freshener (Black) x 3 

PB Super Buffing Towel x 3


----------



## nifreaky

ADS Obsidian Wax - thanks Stangalang


----------



## waxtrucker

Poorboys super slick and suds
Poorboys natural look dressing


----------



## pajd

Rabidracoon28 said:


> This Mesto sprayer with free delivery


Thats a great foamer. Bought one a few weeks ago and its fantastic. So well made too


----------



## Demetrios72

Bouncers

Two Zero One Four :thumb:


----------



## pajd

fatdazza said:


> If you will live overseas .....


I dont understand your point? Polised Bliss dont charge a thing for delivery not matter how big the order is. Most other auto care companies charge me on average a fiver. I've had a TV delivered from England for £15!!
A pack of 10 MF will cost me £9.90 yet £13.50 delivery. I cant work that one out


----------



## MEH4N

Ordered the bouncers wax and got some imperial wax goodies in the post.


----------



## Oldsparky

This arrived today


----------



## Bigoggy

. Christmas come early


----------



## M4D YN

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=351179


----------



## percymon

Thanks to the AutoFinesse Santa promo I ordered this lot, to add to my arsenal - should come in handy sometime..

Aqua Deluxe Drying Towel
Tripple All In One 500ml
Duo Edgeless Cloths
Aroma Air Fresheners
Supreme Finishing Pad
Waxmate applicator


----------



## AndyA4TDI




----------



## deegan1979

Not bought anything since summer so just placed some orders with elite and PB and motorgeek
Autosmart tornador black
Microfibre madness incredimitt, yellow fellow mf cloths and the blue ones. Also a few new nanolex buffing cloths to try.
2014 carpro reload and fogfight
More gtechniq c2v3
Dodo glass cloths green and yellow ones.
Gtechniq g1
3 pack of carpro boa orange ( love em)
That's it


----------



## smifeune

loads of purchases lately.

DAS6
auto finesse revitalise kit
valet pro beading marvellous
auto finesse ultra glaze
auto finesse essence
auto finesse kit bag
handi puck and all pads
various hex logic pads
chemical guys wheel guard
auto finesse iron out
wax mate


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

smifeune said:


> loads of purchases lately.
> 
> DAS6
> auto finesse revitalise kit
> valet pro beading marvellous
> auto finesse ultra glaze
> auto finesse essence
> auto finesse kit bag
> handi puck and all pads
> various hex logic pads
> chemical guys wheel guard
> auto finesse iron out
> wax mate


Big spend up there. Nice :thumb:
No pics though?


----------



## KarateKid

Just purchased myself an EZ Detail Brush (the mini one) and some VP Citrus Pre-Wash...


----------



## Peeunit

I've just ordered this for next day... exciting stuff

Auto Finesse - Citrus Power

Valet Pro - Inch Round Wheel Brush

Vikan - Wheel Brush

Gtechniq - G5 Clear Vision Glass Coat

Auto Finesse - Crystal Glass Cleaner
Size - 500ml Bottle


----------



## Alpha Charlie

Ordered a set of brushes, and some AF Citrus Power.


----------



## Swift Sport 60

Bought the Britemax prep, seal and wax kit and some wheel woolies from i4detailing.
Ive become a huge fan of Britemax products.


----------



## pajd

gtechniq matte dash
2 drying towels
Spray foaming head
Vikan brush for arches

From Shopnshine


----------



## Alpha Charlie

Thanks to CarChem's 12 days of x*** offer, I have just ordered a bottle of Revolt and wheel cleaner.


----------



## neilb62

Silverline rotary.... :buffer:


----------



## Jason.dodd

Urm... The list is rather big 

Christmas deals n all

Shopping Cart (Prices in British Pounds)
REF DESCRIPTION QUANTITY PRICE COST 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I4DUWC I4D Uber White fine / medium 1 £9.96 £9.96 
Detailing Clay  

9.BFUHSEG Rupes UHS Easy Gloss 1 £10.42 £10.42 
9.BFUHS250 Select Size - #: UHS Easy 1 
Gloss 250ml 

MG3 Flexipads 80mm (3") 2 £3.21 £6.42 
Microfibre Disc 
MGCD3 Select Size - #: 3" 2 
Microfibre Cutting Disc 

MG3 Flexipads 80mm (3") 2 £3.21 £6.42 
Microfibre Disc 
MGFD3 Select Size - #: 3" 2 
Microfibre Finishing Disc 

MG5 Flexipads 130mm (5") 1 £4.42 £4.42 
Microfibre Disc 
MGCD5 Select Type - #: 5" 1 
Microfibre Cutting Disc 

MG5 Flexipads 130mm (5") 1 £4.42 £4.42 
Microfibre Disc 
MGFD5 Select Type - #: 5" 1 
Microfibre Finishing Disc 

W6 Gtechniq W6 Iron Fallout 1 £8.29 £8.29 
Remover 
W6-500 Select Size - #: W6 Iron 1 
Remover 500ml 
Merry Christmas 15% Discount -£17.50 

T2-250 Gtechniq T2 Tyre Dressing 1 £4.16 £4.16 
250ml 

W4 Gtechniq W4 Citrus Foam 1 £11.62 £11.62 
W4-1000 Select Size - #: W4 1 Litre 1 

525352 Vikan Wheel Rim Brush 1 £4.99 £4.99 

W8-250 Gtechniq W8 Bug Remover 250ml 1 £4.16 £4.16 

PW-500 Gtechniq Panel Wipe 500ml 1 £11.66 £11.66 

G6-500 Gtechniq G6 Perfect Glass 1 £8.29 £8.29 
500ml 

I1-500 Gtechniq I1 Smart Fabric 1 £13.33 £13.33 
500ml 

GTBAG Gtechniq Branded Kit Bag 1 £8.32 £8.32 
(small) 

More to add from Ebay also lol


----------



## smifeune

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Big spend up there. Nice :thumb:
> No pics though?


ill take a pic when it's all here :argie:


----------



## saul

No pics.

but....

DAS6 Pro Plus
5" Backing Plate
Valet pro 1" wheel brush
car-chem snow foam
car-chem revolt
AF - Iron Out
AF - Revive
AF - Tripple
Soft 99 Fusso Coat - Light


----------



## DLGWRX02

Just put my order in for:

5L Tardis
303 convertible top cleaner
400ml Gyeon Q2 fabricoat
Swissvax waschpudel


----------



## Tom48

*From America*

Got some Infinite Use Detail juice today as recommended by the Junkman. A friend brought it back from ?America for me.

I will use it mainly as a clay bar lube.

Dilution ratios 18ml of product to 946ml of water. I think my 473ml bottle will last a while !!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Not bought but delivered yesterday whilst I have been working away in Newcastle


----------



## Monny Fan

Nilfisk 20t from Maplin for £69.99  also got a new Nilfisk 110 pw coming from Maplin via Santa 
5l of AS Brisk Extra


----------



## AllenF

Tin of hot dogs.
Mars bar three pack ( reduced by 15p bargain )
Lucozade buy one get one free. Only wanted one but hey not going to turn that down
Some more diesel.
Packet of ****


----------



## Monny Fan

AllenF said:


> Tin of hot dogs.
> Mars bar three pack ( reduced by 15p bargain )
> Lucozade buy one get one free. Only wanted one but hey not going to turn that down
> Some more diesel.
> Packet of ****


Good shopping list Allen but this really is for detailing products should we start a what have you bought today thread of everything? ??


----------



## Pittsy

AllenF said:


> Tin of hot dogs.
> Mars bar three pack ( reduced by 15p bargain )
> Lucozade buy one get one free. Only wanted one but hey not going to turn that down
> Some more diesel.
> Packet of ****


Nice....
Sounds alot like my shop today minus the Hotdogs


----------



## AllenF

Yes all for the art of detailing

Hotdogs =dinner need food when concentrating
Marsbars slow release sugar for energy when machining
Lucozade need to keep fluid intakes up
Diesel cant go anywhere without some
**** ermmmm keep me sane
So yes all detailing related products there.


----------



## hardyd44

5l Tardis
5l AS aquawax
Tin of foam brisk

Thanks Doc 😁

,(really should make sure I am out, when autosmart calls)


----------



## Goodylax

Tom48 said:


> Got some Infinite Use Detail juice today as recommended by the Junkman. A friend brought it back from ?America for me.
> 
> I will use it mainly as a clay bar lube.
> 
> Dilution ratios 18ml of product to 946ml of water. I think my 473ml bottle will last a while !!!
> 
> View attachment 39813


This stuff dilutes very well. I've been using it as a QD, maintenance spray. I used about 25-30 ml to make 32oz of spray


----------



## Drewie

Arrived t'other day

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr
From polished bliss, on the dot as usual.


----------



## kenny wilson

This morning I met with Spooney and got some of his new goodies from the HD range that he is now bringing in from the states, got
HD Speed
Wash
Dress
Protect
and Glass
All I need now is a break in the weather to try some of it, and report back.
No pics myself, but loads on the website http://www.hdcarcare.co.uk


----------



## Dougnorwich

50g of golden Virginia
Doner kebab with chilli sauce
Pack of 3 ribbed for her pleasure

Christmas card for allenf


----------



## scottk

15m hose and gun for my Nikfisk from Qwashers. Great service, arrived very quickly. Managed to swap the hoses in about 5 mins. The hose is so much better than the original-wish I had got it at the start!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

scottk said:


> 15m hose and gun for my Nikfisk from Qwashers. Great service, arrived very quickly. Managed to swap the hoses in about 5 mins. The hose is so much better than the original-wish I had got it at the start!!


Massive difference isn't it Scott. Makes life so much easier. Just a ball ache gathering it back up when you've finished


----------



## AllenF

**** all


----------



## stumpy90

Bought some AS finishing glaze, and a couple of cans of stardust to try.


----------



## crazylegs

Had this little from Monza.


----------



## camerashy

Pinnacle Sizzling Kit which contains Souveran wax, shampoo, paint cleaner, QD Spray Mist, MF cloths and applicators bought from Motorgeek reduced price with 20% off as well, great bargain.


----------



## throwa62start

Brought myself a car detail for Xmas!


----------



## WaxIsForWinners

Sonax extreme wheel cleaner and wheel woollies!


----------



## cooter k

Got this for my dad as part of his Christmas present


----------



## Jag 63

Bought Valet Pro Dragons Breath, Beading Marvellous sample pot, Pack of Four Funnels, and C/G Barebones from "ShopnShine" Derby. Very helpful indeed plan to shop there again.

Rick


----------



## Shopnshine

Jag 63 said:


> Bought Valet Pro Dragons Breath, Beading Marvellous sample pot, Pack of Four Funnels, and C/G Barebones from "ShopnShine" Derby. Very helpful indeed plan to shop there again.
> 
> Rick


Good to see you today, thanks for your custom. Let me know how you get on with the Barebones.


----------



## wanner69

Something a little special from BMD


----------



## Blueberry

wanner69 said:


> Something a little special from BMD


Ooh spill the beans - what's coming your way ?


----------



## wanner69

Blueberry said:


> Ooh spill the beans - what's coming your way ?


Will post a pic when i get it:thumb:


----------



## Drewie

A Juicy Details Christmas box for the Sister's bf, so had to get myself something while I'm paying postage hehe

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## AndyA4TDI




----------



## Dougnorwich

AndyA4TDI said:


>


You don't arf have some gear Andy


----------



## Bigoggy

Dougnorwich said:


> You don't arf have some gear Andy


Show us your collectoin andy !


----------



## AndyA4TDI

I really don't have as much as I used to, slowly but surely building a collection in which certain products will always be replaced.

These are my polishing, enhancing and wax products










Not tried all of these but the following will always be replaced

AF Tripple
AF Rejuvenate
Ultimate Compound
Megs 205
AF Spirit
BH Finis wax
BH Cleanser Polish


----------



## Bigoggy

Nice waxes !let us know how you get on with the hd stuff please mate


----------



## Dougnorwich

AndyA4TDI said:


> I really don't have as much as I used to, slowly but surely building a collection in which certain products will always be replaced.
> 
> These are my polishing, enhancing and wax products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not tried all of these but the following will always be placed
> 
> AF Tripple
> AF Rejuvenate
> Ultimate Compound
> Megs 205
> AF Spirit
> BH Finis wax
> BH Cleanser Polish


You've bought more than that young man .....not that I'm a stalker


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Dougnorwich said:


> You've bought more than that young man .....not that I'm a stalker


Move a lot of stuff on mate, trying to reduce my collection.


----------



## dubber

I have gone a bit mad this week, mrs is going mad lol


----------



## Bigoggy

Lol my mrs is always mad so it dont make a difference how much i buy haha


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Big pre Christmas order today
Gyeon Q2 Cancoat
Gtechniq C2V3
Gtechniq W6 Iron Remover
Gtechniq G Wash
Menzerna FG500
Menzerna SF4500
Flexipads MF Cutting disc
Flexipads MF Finishing disc
Another new Lambswool mitt
Auto Finesse Imperial 1L Concentrate
Some AF Air Freshers 

Can't wait for it all to get here :thumb:


----------



## Rob74

Nothing as I'm on a ban from buying anymore until after Christmas


----------



## Starburst

Meguairs NXT Metal Polish for my Remus exhaust and a Meguairs Raspberry Air fresher.

Putting in an order with AF next week for my Xmas present.


----------



## Sicskate

Just sent my parents the links for revive and some poorboys White diamond


----------



## chrisgreen

Over the weekend:

Christmas Hamper box from Waxybox arrived.
Ordered some more drying towels from Mainz
Ordered a few 12 Days of Christmas items from CarChem


----------



## wanner69




----------



## Dougnorwich

Some Aberdeen Angus beef from the butchers


----------



## Wilco

wanner69 said:


>


Good choice. Pot looks great and genesis is a quality wax.


----------



## Alpha Charlie

Today the postman bought me a bundle of stuff I bought in Carchem's 12 days of X*** promotion. 

2x 1900:1 Shampoo 
1x Revolt
1x Alloy Wheel cleaner
1x Alloy Wheel wash noodle
1x Hydro Coat
1x Anti Fog 
1x Tyre Dressing sponge

And a little piece of plasticine for the kids. But I have no kids. And it could be clay, I'm clueless to these things. 

Still have a few more things to buy (including a 50m hose and cart) before I can actually make a start, but the collection is growing nicely.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Couldn't resist had to have a new beanie as my courtneay sport 1 is looking a bit sad now


----------



## Dazzel81

Some carchem goodies


----------



## Dougnorwich

I do love a car chem


----------



## AllenF

I love egg fried rice but i wouldnt use that on the carpets


----------



## great gonzo

Another Car Chem order.



Gonz.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

I received my Waxybox xmas hamper, won't post pics as I don't want to spoil it for others


----------



## Dougnorwich

great gonzo said:


> Another Car Chem order.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz.


I do love a car chem order


----------



## chrisgreen

Dooka Time!


Dookatastic! by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Dougnorwich

chrisgreen said:


> Dooka Time!
> 
> 
> Dookatastic! by Chris Green, on Flickr


Thought it was a murkin to start with


----------



## AndyA4TDI




----------



## Dougnorwich

AndyA4TDI said:


>


You've got some stuff you have Andy


----------



## Welshquattro1

Just a few things from the last few weeks.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## squiretolley

The Power Maxed TFR seems popular! Does it strip your LSP?


----------



## great gonzo

squiretolley said:


> The Power Maxed TFR seems popular! Does it strip your LSP?


Most if not all TFR's will strip LSP. 
Gonz.


----------



## squiretolley

That's what I thought. Just looking for something no touch to use through the winter. Currently using pre-wash and snow foam.


----------



## Bigoggy

Power maxed said it is lsp safe


----------



## mr.t

Well my snow foam lance arrived the other day and today iron x zaino shampoo and valet pro snow foam arrived  

Cant open it til xmas though.


----------



## Jag 63

mr.t said:


> Well my snow foam lance arrived the other day and today iron x zaino shampoo and valet pro snow foam arrived
> 
> Cant open it til xmas though.


I know the feeling, only 8 more sleeps to go. :car:

Rick


----------



## great gonzo

Bigoggy said:


> Power maxed said it is lsp safe


Must be then as they no more than me. Lol. 
I would still be surprised if it didn't tho, maybe if it's diluted right down but that for me is not the point of a TFR so might as well use a citrus cleaner that will not. 
Gonz.

.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

great gonzo said:


> Must be then as they no more than me. Lol.
> I would still be surprised if it didn't tho, maybe if it's diluted right down but that for me is not the point of a TFR so might as well use a citrus cleaner that will not.
> Gonz.
> 
> .


I use the concentrated TFR at 1:10 with no visible effect on LSP at all.

Before TFR









50/50 TFR









After









Roof treated with 1 application of Frost Aura wax over a month ago and still performs like this after 6 x 1:10 applications of TFR


----------



## Rabidracoon28

squiretolley said:


> That's what I thought. Just looking for something no touch to use through the winter. Currently using pre-wash and snow foam.


Give it a try. Don't like it then get your money back, no questions asked. Definite no touch cleaning for me.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

From the GB on here. Very happy indeed.


----------



## Sutty 90

Chemical Guys Stripper Scent! It smells amazing can't wait to use it o

Sutty.


----------



## great gonzo

Rabidracoon28 said:


> I use the concentrated TFR at 1:10 with no visible effect on LSP at all.
> 
> Before TFR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50/50 TFR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roof treated with 1 application of Frost Aura wax over a month ago and still performs like this after 6 x 1:10 applications of TFR


As I thought diluted right down, IMHO not the point of a TFR, but if it works for you then happy days. 
Gonz.


----------



## Starburst




----------



## Rabidracoon28

great gonzo said:


> As I thought diluted right down, IMHO not the point of a TFR, but if it works for you then happy days.
> 
> Gonz.


I don't understand you at all; not wishing to create an argument but why use a TFR at full strength to clean a car when you can dilute said product and clean the car equally as good? Hence the name CONCENTRATED.

In your honest opinion, what is the point of a TFR then?


----------



## great gonzo

Rabidracoon28 said:


> I don't understand you at all; not wishing to create an argument but why use a TFR at full strength to clean a car when you can dilute said product and clean the car equally as good? Hence the name CONCENTRATED.
> 
> In your honest opinion, what is the point of a TFR then?


No argument mate just discussing, you are right if diluted right down its seems to work. I have always just regarded TFR to be high strength cleaners to clean really soiled vehicles.

Taken from there site*
Traffic film remover is fast and effective cleaning solution for a range of heavy duty vehicles. Traffic film remover from Power Maxed is suitable for use on all types of vehicles from cars, caravans and even construction vehicles. Traffic film remover is a highly concentrated formula created for use with heavy vehicles to remove large amounts of dirt and chemicals from a vehicles exterior.

Just seems to be aimed more at trucks and stuff like that which get really dirty. Never really thought of diluting down always thought it would strip wax etc.

Gonz


----------



## Rabidracoon28

great gonzo said:


> No argument mate just discussing, you are right if diluted right down its seems to work. I have always just regarded TFR to be high strength cleaners to clean really soiled vehicles.
> 
> Taken from there site*
> 
> Traffic film remover is fast and effective cleaning solution for a range of heavy duty vehicles. Traffic film remover from Power Maxed is suitable for use on all types of vehicles from cars, caravans and even construction vehicles. Traffic film remover is a highly concentrated formula created for use with heavy vehicles to remove large amounts of dirt and chemicals from a vehicles exterior.
> 
> Gonz b


Would be boring if everyone was the same. I use it as I felt after the first use it was considerably better than snowfoam and citrus pre washes. I wouldn't swap it for anything. I will quite happily send you a sample from my 25L if you wish pal so you can have a try?


----------



## great gonzo

Lol, great offer thanks mate. I have some of dodos Crudzilla which is a TFR I'm going to dilute down this weekend and see if it's any better than my citrus pre wash!!

I learn something new everyday. 

Cheers Gonz.


----------



## GleemSpray

I realised when I looked at various manufacturers, there are many different grades of TFR.



As you say, some are quick-hit truck washes, which will not only strip wax, they are strong enough to apparently bleach trim and fade paint eventually.



Others are formulated to be less aggressive, but they are all called Traffic Film Removers as they are all designed to clean away traffic film to some extent.



Autoglym, for instance, have about 5 or 6 different TFR products, aimed at everything from service washing of domestic cars to heavy cleaning of public transport vehicles.



The trick, I guess, like all car washing products, is finding a formula and a dilution that is strong enough to wash away bad grease and oil, but gentle enough not to strip and lift the good grease and oils in your car wax


----------



## rory1992

Got 2x car chem pre icer and de icer, 2x ice scraper, car chem anti fog, car chem screenwash, car chem spray wax, carchem merino wool wash mitt,juicy details berry quick detailer, dodo juice waffle weave and 2 ultrafine microfibre cloths which are great on glass too


----------



## great gonzo

Well put GleenSpray
Gonz.


----------



## cooter k

Got these for my Dad


----------



## dillinja999

50ml of bos and some cloths/apps from the rag company


----------



## Starburst




----------



## Makalu

2 x Kamikaze Overcoat and 2 x Final Cosmetic Buffs to apply it with. Looking forward to trying this stuff out to see if it delivers the goods.


----------



## MDC250




----------



## Welshquattro1

What is in the bottom pic?


----------



## MDC250

4 x 16 x 16 600gsm MF edgeless clothes


----------



## brettblade

5l Fallout Remover
5l Smart Wheels
5l G101
12 x 20/20 Clear Glass Cleaner
Various alloy wheels brushes
Two hex pattern finishing pads for rotary


----------



## Megs Lad

Few bits from the other half


----------



## danwel

These pics are not helping me when i am trying to be good


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Not bought today but arrived today.


----------



## Soul boy 68

danwel said:


> These pics are not helping me when i am trying to be good


I know the felling Danwel, so far I have resisted.


----------



## GleemSpray

Ordered 5 Litres of TFR Concentrate, 5 Litres of Snow Foam Concentrate and 1 Litre of Quick Detailer and got 1 Litre of pre-mixed TFR and 1 Litre of Shampoo & Wax bundled in for free plus free shipping.

Just under £60 delivered, which is terrific when you see the dilution rates for the TFR (up to 50:1) and for the Snowfoam (33:1 in the foam lance bottle)

Great service from Wayne at Power Maxed too. He tried to find a local supplier who had everything I needed in stock, and when that wasn't possible, he went out of his way to ensure rapid dispatch before Christmas. Top Man !


----------



## Rabidracoon28

GleemSpray said:


> Ordered 5 Litres of TFR Concentrate, 5 Litres of Snow Foam Concentrate and 1 Litre of Quick Detailer and got 1 Litre of pre-mixed TFR and 1 Litre of Shampoo & Wax bundled in for free plus free shipping.
> 
> Just under £60 delivered, which is terrific when you see the dilution rates for the TFR (up to 50:1) and for the Snowfoam (33:1 in the foam lance bottle)
> 
> Great service from Wayne at Power Maxed too. He tried to find a local supplier who had everything I needed in stock, and when that wasn't possible, he went out of his way to ensure rapid dispatch before Christmas. Top Man !


Nice haul Mike. Just so you're aware, the ready to use 1L TFR is diluted 1:50 so may be best saved for light dirt or dried on bugs when the weather gets warmer.


----------



## Bizcam

Also arrived today.


----------



## Sutty 90

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Not bought today but arrived today.


Did you get the regular pot of Illusion for free? Really regret not buying it now!

Sutty.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Yes free regular pot of illusion and 2 air freshners. 
It seems which ever original you bought you got a regular pot of it free.


----------



## GleemSpray

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Nice haul Mike. Just so you're aware, the ready to use 1L TFR is diluted 1:50 so may be best saved for light dirt or dried on bugs when the weather gets warmer.


OK thanks.

I did notice in your threads that you use it at 10:1. I guess the 1L TFR mix is similar to RDS then in terms of strength ?

Have you used the Power Maxed Snow Foam yet ? I wasn't really going to buy any more Snow Foam, but I had a weak moment LOL


----------



## Rabidracoon28

GleemSpray said:


> OK thanks.
> 
> I did notice in your threads that you use it at 10:1. I guess the 1L TFR mix is similar to RDS then in terms of strength ?
> 
> Have you used the Power Maxed Snow Foam yet ? I wasn't really going to buy any more Snow Foam, but I had a weak moment LOL


Similar to the RDS pal yes.

Here's the foam being used for the old girls new car prep




























Here are some ratios I was messing around with on a pre release sample which turned out to be the product now on sale


----------



## GleemSpray

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Similar to the RDS pal yes.
> 
> Here's the foam being used for the old girls new car prep


 Are the pictures above at 33:1 in the Lance bottle, as the label suggests ? i.e 30ml topped off with 970ml water

Or is it a stronger mix ?


----------



## clap

Raceglaze paint cleanser
Raceglaze canauba quick detailer

Both for the father-in-laws Jag for Christmas.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

GleemSpray said:


> Are the pictures above at 33:1 in the Lance bottle, as the label suggests ? i.e 30ml topped off with 970ml water
> 
> Or is it a stronger mix ?


That was 500ml of undiluted foam solution with the lances mixer dial turned to about half way so I'm not really clever enough (I wasn't bothered more like) to work out dilution ratios and flow rates etc. All I know is that it was really clean afterwards and there was plenty left for round 2.


----------



## smegal

This:










Not bad for £25

Stanley 192902 Professional Mobile Tool Chest: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## Starburst

Bargin! Nice buy. :thumb:


----------



## msb

Some fabsil gold to seal my roof


----------



## ECB

Grabbed myself one of these, pretty new to all this so thought it'd be a good purchase.


----------



## bazz

just reseved the karcher chassis cleaner from argos can pick it up in 4 days time so roll on next spring as I will give it a go then


----------



## clap

ECB said:


> Grabbed myself one of these, pretty new to all this so thought it'd be a good purchase.


Put some citrus prewash in there and you won't need a snow lance.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Ordered these from Shopnshine today taking advantage of 15% off and free delivery

Valet Pro - Detailing Brush - Small

Wash Bucket (broke one of mine)

Pump Dispenser for 5L bottle

Gtechniq T2 Tyre Dressing x2

Chemical Guys - Hybrid V7 Sealant and Detailer

AMD Details AM Wheels - Wheel Cleaner 500ml

Britemax - Iron Max Iron Remover

And popped into Costco for a couple of packs of these


----------



## gatman

G3 Clay Mitt and G3 Liguid Wax, hopefully get to use them tomorrow.

Bought with my Halfords gift card


----------



## pajd

From ShopnShine (they had 15% off today)

Dodo Juice - Born To Be Mild 
Atomiza - Chemical Resistant Spray Head 
Atomiza - High Output Foaming Spray Head
Wheel Woolies
Polish Dispenser Bottle 
Atomiza - Handi Hold Bottle x 2


----------



## Southy1978

Bought a Nilfisk C110 pressure washer on Amazon lightning deals. Now to look for a snow foam lance for it!


----------



## chonky101

Autoglym Aqua wax -£10 Love this stuff,so easy to use.

Megs gold glass(just under 2 litres) - £14

Had an Amazon gift certificate of £15 so only cost me £9


----------



## fester165

Autosmart tardis
Wheel brush
Valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner


----------



## Shempz

Nilfisk C110 4-5 (as I could not get a lance for my old AA pressure washer)
Directhose's snow foam lance
AG Aqua/Express wax 5l
AG HD Wax
AG Bodywork Shampoo
AG Intensive Tar Remover 
Meguiar's Endurance High Gloss Tyre Protection Gel
Meguiar's Soft Foam Applicator Pad
Chemical Guys No Touch Snow Foam (group buy...stunning offer!)
Meguiars Super Thick Microfibre Wash Mitt
Muc-Off Wheel & Component Brush
...and loads of microfibre cloths from Amazon


....I guess its a clay bar next, and some more tar remover, as I've nearly run out!


----------



## Dougnorwich

Southy1978 said:


> Bought a Nilfisk C110 pressure washer on Amazon lightning deals. Now to look for a snow foam lance for it!


Don't mess about go straight to direct hoses


----------



## Blackmondie

Sonax Anti fog spray
Wolf's Chemicals M14 Backing Plate 125mm
Chemical Guys 3" Ultimate Softness Rotary M14 Backingplate
Sonax de-icer 500ml
Wolf's Chemicals Mean Green Wash & Wipe
Sonax Xtreme wheel sealant Nano Pro 
Wolf's Chemicals Black Out


----------



## ECB

2 Kent drying towels 
2x application pads (freebie)
Poor boys natty blue


----------



## The_Weasel

Picked up a hardly used silverline silverstorm rotary off ebay for £28 delivered :thumb: 
Only bought it for use on glass after finding out how hard it is to polish with a DA


----------



## Pittsy

Angled wheel woolie at long last:thumb:


----------



## MDC250

^ good buy you will wonder how you coped


----------



## pajd

Shop n Shine sent me a wrong item in my order yesterday. Short email to them at nearly 6pm lastnight and the correct item was delivered today! I live in NI by the way. Great service


----------



## Shopnshine

golftdi said:


> Shop n Shine sent me a wrong item in my order yesterday. Short email to them at nearly 6pm lastnight and the correct item was delivered today! I live in NI by the way. Great service


Sorry about that, glad it arrived so quickly.

Hope you can make use of that pump dispenser


----------



## Jag 63

golftdi said:


> Shop n Shine sent me a wrong item in my order yesterday. Short email to them at nearly 6pm lastnight and the correct item was delivered today! I live in NI by the way. Great service


Wow if NI means Northern Island that's unbelieveable service, well done ShopnShine.

Rick


----------



## Wayno

Ive purchased:

Valet Pro Citrus Tar n Glue Remover 5ltr
Valet Pro Dragons Breath 1ltr
Valet Pro PH Neutral Snow Foam 5ltr
CYC SF Lance
2x Blue Tape
Valet Pro soft detail brush

Love VP stuff. This will finish off my total full detailing kit. 

Now for courses and then perhaps into business.....

Cheers Clean Your Car.....Service is 2nd to none.....


----------



## Naddy37

Waxybox edition 21.


----------



## chrisgreen

neilos said:


> Waxybox edition 21.


An excellent choice! I'm still bowled over by the Waxybox Christmas Hamper, so looking forward to Edition 21 arriving.


----------



## Naddy37

chrisgreen said:


> An excellent choice! I'm still bowled over by the Waxybox Christmas Hamper, so looking forward to Edition 21 arriving.


I've not ordered one for several months. Latest edition popped up on my Facebook, thought, why not.


----------



## Storry

Just ordered a Fukubukuro bag from Nippon Shine


----------



## sbrocks

Vyair DI vessel
Waxybox #21

Here we go again for 2015 

Also ordered a pair of incredimitts just before Xmas so expecting them to arrive in due course !


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

pinnacle crystal mist,prima slick and art de shine ngps love it


----------



## ColinEhm1

Bouncers vanilla ice and capture the rapture 


Set of serious performance hex pads



2 shelving units and 5x5litres of halfords berry screenwash





Also my prize from serious performance from the 12 days of Xmas


----------



## smifeune

Some of my recent haul




And i've just ordered -

Auto finesse -
Spritz
Rejuvenate 
Satin
Total
more lather as mine is running low
more crystal as mine is running low
aqua deluxe


----------



## s29nta

just arrived from elite:thumb:


----------



## fester165

Pooboys natural look


----------



## Oldsparky

Nice little parcel waiting for me when I got back from Mallorca today.

Small size bilt hammer auto balm and some detailing brushes


----------



## stumpy90

Just received a £450 order from CYC - will post picks when I get home


----------



## tightlines

stumpy90 said:


> Just received a £450 order from CYC - will post picks when I get home


Jesus, will it all fit in one picture?


----------



## cufc1111

stumpy90 said:


> Just received a £450 order from CYC - will post picks when I get home


Wow - looking forward to seeing that!


----------



## stumpy90

tightlines said:


> Jesus, will it all fit in one picture?


 Of course........ Ive got a wide angle lens lol


----------



## Bigoggy

stumpy90 said:


> Just received a £450 order from CYC - will post picks when I get home


Holy crap ! Lol anything big or lots of bits ?


----------



## ColinEhm1

Courier woke me up this morning with this order from I 4 d


----------



## Steve

Cali scents cherry


----------



## squiretolley

Ordered an 11.7ltr DI vessel from Vyair, comes filled with MB-115 resin. Also ordered a Hozelock Pico reel, which is basically a micro hose reel to connect downstream of the DI vessel.


----------



## afctom

stumpy90 said:


> Just received a £450 order from CYC - will post picks when I get home


Looking forward to seeing this one :thumb:


----------



## ScottHannah

Just received:
Menzerna FG400 250ml
Menzerna PF2400 1L
Menzerna SF4500 250ml
3 x Plush microfibre cloths
From i4detailing

Just need good weather to use them lol.


----------



## Soul boy 68

stumpy90 said:


> Just received a £450 order from CYC - will post picks when I get home


I bet CYC love you :argie:


----------



## Phssll

UBER Ultra Plush Microfibre Drying Towel
Soft99 fusso light
:thumb:


----------



## stumpy90

Sorry about the delay peeps. Here's my little CYC haul..



Obviously the main bulk of the cost lays with the polishers. I couldn't decide on getting a rotary for cutting power or a DA for finishing. So I got both.

Here's the rup... Er... DAS21-E (£159.95 with two heavy polishing pads)



And the shine mate rotary (£139.95 which came with the menzerna bundle)


Gtechniq c1 + exo v2 kit. (£69.95) wanted to try this for ages! The panel wipe (500ml) was £13.95.


Old faithful, meguiars 105/205 still haven't found a better combo 1ltr bottles (£64.90 for both)


The menzerna kit that came with the rotary, never used menzerna before so really looking forward to trying them



I love these little applicator sponges, Dougnorwich once gave something similar for me to try and I loved it. These were only £2.95 each. 
Also thought I'd like to try the lake country pads so bought a white polishing and black finessing pad (£9.95 ea)





I've seen good results with microfibre pads and was debating getting one... But then I though s0d it... In for a penny... CG BLACK finishing pad £10.95



And the rest of the pads..



I got this pad too but I've never used a wool pad before so would like some advice on when/how to use it if poss?



Overall CYC have been brilliant and although I took the 3-5 working days free delivery option, it all arrived less than 24 hours after I pressed the confirm button. 
I think everything was reasonably priced and it helped that they gave me a discount code to use


----------



## Dougnorwich

Christ alive stumpy......did you have a win on the scratch cards

Nice buy there matey, glad you liked the hand pads

Panel wipe rocks 

And a rug from next to set it all out on


----------



## Oldsparky

Auto finesse spirit


----------



## Pittsy

Flipping heck Stumpy, nice haul...:thumb:
I would be living in the shed if a parcel like that turned up for me


----------



## alfajim

some no fear gloves and some showa gloves. both recommended on here.


----------



## Goodylax

Stumpy- nice applicators- I switched to that style for all my interior dressings and spray sealants and feel it helps with streaks/even coverage.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Nice layout fella, enjoy your treasure trove. 👍


----------



## smifeune

Few little auto finesse products turned up today


----------



## Oldsparky

Aqua deluxe towel turned up today


----------



## Coddy20

Autobright snowfoam lance, AB superfoam, AB jaffa clean & dodo juice tote bag


----------



## chrisgreen

Little purchase from NipponShine:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Pittsy

A little 50cal delivery turned up yesterday, gotta love the packaging:thumb:
That brings to an end any spending for a good while


----------



## Dazzel81

Picked this lot up from Halfords for a £10 but not sure if any good 



Also these for £20 :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

Not *exactly* detailing products, but I got two of these from the Homebase sale to keep my cloths and polishing gear in. Pretty good for just £15 each.

http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homeba...xes-and-drawers/4-drawer-tower---black-783402


----------



## Dazzel81

Had these turn up from shop'n'shine.


----------



## Nelly78

Finally just got round to sorting all the deliveries I have been having all week! I made the best of the discounts and offers over the festive period as you can see!!


----------



## Oldsparky

Vikan brush


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Nelly78 said:


> Finally just got round to sorting all the deliveries I have been having all week! I made the best of the discounts and offers over the festive period as you can see!!


I have that exact stanley bag and its what i use to store my kit in.


----------



## Nelly78

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I have that exact stanley bag and its what i use to store my kit in.


I use it to hold all of my "currently in use" microfibres, applicators mitts, brushes etc.....Was in B&Q last week and saw it was reduced to £15....not a bad deal!


----------



## SheffSean

Hazzsafe 5ltr.

Sean.


----------



## MDC250

SheffSean said:


> Hazzsafe 5ltr.
> 
> Sean.


Still not cracked mine open...you used it before/rate it Sean?


----------



## SheffSean

No never used it before mate, to tell you the truth I didn't go with the intention of buying it but they only had 25 litre drums of actimousse which is what I originally wanted, but I couldn't afford the actimousse and the guy said the hazzsafe is a great alternative, plus it was desperate to get some snow foam, I'll let you know how I get on mate.

Sean.


----------



## MDC250

I've seen an oldish review on here and it looks good, all AS gear I've had so far has been good and I trust the Doc (he's my local rep) just finding the time to use it!

Big selling point to me was its safe on diamond cut alloys


----------



## ALLR_155528

It's wasn't actually today ordered end of last week and recieved this. Drying towel for wheels and madcow mango sauce


----------



## robtech

got 3 items from amazon..muc Off tyre gel shine .4.99 thought i'd try it after wasting money on rubbish auto glym rubber cleaner..total rubbish on tyres and washes off exterior plastics after a day.....also got a 1 litre bottle of renovo re proof it last 6 months with 2 coats on a soft top left outside 24 7 100 times better than that AG stuff or any of the other so called reproofers inc grangers/fabsil and it properly beads as it leaves a proper coat almost a hard coating as the soft top dies get stiffer 

....and also got a cheap 1.80 triplewax alloy wheel brush they tend to snap after a few months but for the dosh cant moan all in ic delivery to an amazon locker it was about 26 quid


----------



## DUBNBASS

Auto finesse avalanche and iron out plus a couple of dual foam applicators
And then stumbled across some very nice micro fibres at work going in the bin


----------



## nbray67

Having heard good reviews of this I decided to give it a whirl instead of snow foam for a while, managed to buy it £18 delivered x 5ltrs.


----------



## MDC250

nbray67 said:


> Having heard good reviews of this I decided to give it a whirl instead of snow foam for a while, managed to buy it £18 delivered x 5ltrs.


Where was that bought from chap if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## pez

Just got myself some chemical guys diablo, valet pro wheel brush, Trix, auto finess verso, and wolf chemicals white satin shampoo can't wait to try the last 3 out oh and some wire wool to try and clean all the sutt of my exhaust tip


----------



## Clancy

They had some of that power maxed stuff at the autosport show at the nec at the weekend, didn't get any though 

Picked up some AF iron out, dodo born slippy and 2 clay bars, and 4 a2 size drying towel things which I be never seen before but had a great demonstration was really impressed 

All for £35


----------



## Choppy

Recieved my first Mitchell & King wax today! A crystal pot of simone from the artisan range and given a few freebies too!


----------



## DUBNBASS

Valet pro citrus pre wash
Bilberry wheel cleaner 
Meguires spray bottle some more bits need to find where to put it all


----------



## richtea78

Choppy said:


> Recieved my first Mitchell & King wax today! A crystal pot of simone from the artisan range and given a few freebies too!


A £200 wax and they give you some fruitella :lol:


----------



## AllenF

Five litres of unleaded petrol, for pressure washer. New hose end fitting for hose pipe. And a mars bar


----------



## DUBNBASS

richtea78 said:


> A £200 wax and they give you some fruitella :lol:


It's a bad man sweet


----------



## AllenF

Liking that watch though VERY SMART


----------



## Choppy

Breitling Allan lol


----------



## Clancy

Choppy said:


> Recieved my first Mitchell & King wax today! A crystal pot of simone from the artisan range and given a few freebies too!


I want that dog!!


----------



## Choppy

He speaks too!


----------



## Clancy

Where'd you get it ? Genuinely want one


----------



## Storry

Got my fusso today


----------



## Choppy

Clancy said:


> Where'd you get it ? Genuinely want one


Not sure if you can get them now. It's a talking Sid bear that's says 'I love chocolate'. Just had a quick Google and nothing came up


----------



## Clancy

Ah gutted, thanks for looking though


----------



## JordanRaven

Got my order of bottles lids and sprayers through, just to keep the stuff neat and tidy, not really something I need but cheap and cheerful! Just for a change :lol:


----------



## stumpy90

Storry said:


> Got my fusso today


Bought 3 tubs of that not so long ago.... Only because I can't see me converting any time soon. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Storry

Not so much detailing products, but to touch up the Mrs car after a slight mishap last Sunday! Plus I thought I'd pick myself up some for when the new car arrives in March! ;-)


----------



## Pittsy

JoranRaven said:


> Got my order of bottles lids and sprayers through, just to keep the stuff neat and tidy, not really something I need but cheap and cheerful! Just for a change :lol:


They look smart, where did you get them from?:argie:


----------



## Bigoggy

Pittsy said:


> They look smart, where did you get them from?:argie:


Home bargains have some like that in silver, pink and purple colours if you want cheap ones.

Today i got 2x axel stands and 1xlitre wonder wheels fabric sealant( Worth a go at £1). All come up to £12 lol.

And just ordered 1x litre of revolt and s sample of illusion


----------



## JordanRaven

Pittsy said:


> They look smart, where did you get them from?:argie:


I got them from naturally thinking  bottles are about 50p each lids are about 10p and sprayers were 35p I think


----------



## Pittsy

Cheers fellas, i was looking for something like that, wanted to put together a little boot kit for taking to peoples houses etc rather than dragging all my kit with me :thumb:


----------



## JordanRaven

Pittsy said:


> Cheers fellas, i was looking for something like that, wanted to put together a little boot kit for taking to peoples houses etc rather than dragging all my kit with me :thumb:


I just like a bit of uniformity  makes storage easier, plus they're quite pleasing to the eye imo


----------



## stumpy90

AS highstyle
AS brush thingy
AS brush thingy
AS nail brush thingy


----------



## Bigoggy

stumpy90 said:


> AS highstyle
> AS brush thingy
> AS brush thingy
> AS nail brush thingy


Cant beat them thingys lol


----------



## stumpy90

108 mf's.

Cheers costco


----------



## afctom

stumpy90 said:


> 108 mf's.
> 
> Cheers costco


How much is a pack in store? you can order them online now but I think they're marked up a bit?


----------



## ColinEhm1

I like they metal cans but only thing is trying to see where your level would be


----------



## Dougnorwich

stumpy90 said:


> 108 mf's.
> 
> Cheers costco


Where's the Costco near us mate


----------



## stumpy90

Ordered them online bud. They seam decent quality. £44.00 delivered for that lot 

Mind you, swapping a pack for some topaz v soon.


----------



## stumpy90

Just been to Asda and thought I'd give a couple of these a try. For £3 they look pretty good to be fair.


----------



## JordanRaven

ColinEhm1 said:


> I like they metal cans but only thing is trying to see where your level would be


I plan on using normal lids when they're stored and changing the lid when I use it so I can check the level anyway. Probably no good to a lot of people but okay for me


----------



## ardenvxr

stumpy90 said:


> AS highstyle
> AS brush thingy
> AS brush thingy
> AS nail brush thingy


Highstyle is a good choice:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

JoranRaven said:


> Got my order of bottles lids and sprayers through, just to keep the stuff neat and tidy, not really something I need but cheap and cheerful! Just for a change :lol:


Be careful with these, I've found that the lids don't like staying on!


----------



## JordanRaven

20vKarlos said:


> Be careful with these, I've found that the lids don't like staying on!


Oh pants! Looks like I will have to do the foam in the mobile tool station that someone done on here, hold them upright! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Criptop

Just took delivery of my EP801 polisher, pads, polish and Bilt Hamber Autofoam from CYC. Also bought a Stanley FatMax Toolbag and a tool tote from Maplin (not pictured). Looking forward to trying it out when the weather isn't so bad!


----------



## phillipnoke

*products*

Frost sample kit


----------



## camerashy

RMG; Meg's 205; Scholl S40 and some LC HT pads Crimson and Orange


----------



## white night

Well all the stuff I ordered over the last week has just came today:thumb:

Now time to hide it well out of sight from the wife:lol:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jag 63

Bought these today from ShopnShine Derby.


----------



## Dougnorwich

white night said:


> Well all the stuff I ordered over the last week has just came today:thumb:
> 
> Now time to hide it well out of sight from the wife:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


You'll love the no touch


----------



## AllenF

I much prefer the touchy feely method

No touch and a pair of gloves BRILLIANT


----------



## danwel

Dougnorwich said:


> You'll love the no touch


This^^^^^^


----------



## fatdazza

white night said:


> Well all the stuff I ordered over the last week has just came today:thumb:
> 
> Now time to hide it well out of sight from the wife:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Are you into leather by any chance?


----------



## Jack R

Brought some more G101 to sort out my headlining:thumb:


----------



## white night

fatdazza said:


> Are you into leather by any chance?


Into Leather.........oh I wish lol.

Nah the poorboys is for the car and the DR Leather is for the wife so she can keep
on top of the new sofa, and no not literally on top but oh I wish:lol:


----------



## white night

Dougnorwich said:


> You'll love the no touch


I hope so as im well disappointed with the VP stuff at the moment as I think 
that they have changed the way they make the stuff.

I Will do a full report on the CG stuff in the next week after I have used it:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37

Bottle of ONR from those nice peeps at Clean Your Car.

Smells a lot better over the old version.


----------



## Dazzel81

Got these from Rag Master UK


----------



## Jag 63

Got this delivered today 


Won on eBay Wednesday for £69.51 brand new, about £120.00 brand new everywhere else I looked. So really happy no more cold hands drying the car when it's cold.

Rick


----------



## Goodylax

Some bits off of Amazon :thumb:


----------



## Wilco

A few bits I've bought since Christmas

£20 off ebay









Both from Ultimate Finish









From the sales section on here, bit of a bargain really


















Some more fall out remover from Jay at Obsession wax









and finally this arrived today. The Christmas present from the wife:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

Nice snag on the Jubilee Wilco, I love mine


----------



## Wilco

Wasn't the easiest to find Adam :lol:


----------



## Goodylax

True, each country got very limited numbers.
I believe mine is one of 12 from the US or something like that


----------



## Oldsparky

Ready for the black polo when weather improves!


----------



## Bigoggy

Oldsparky said:


> Ready for the black polo when weather improves!


I love the smell of black hole and white diamond


----------



## nbray67

Thought I'd give this stuff a go for a glossy look on Mercury Silver. Thinking of topping with either Desire or Illusion.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Oldsparky said:


> Ready for the black polo when weather improves!


That's my essential detaling arsenal, on stanby for the spring.


----------



## Pittsy

Soul boy 68 said:


> That's my essential detaling arsenal, on stanby for the spring.


These were the 1st 2 detailing products I brought, still love black hole and nattys is great stuff :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

My wife ordered me this about a month ago finally turned up have always wanted to try it especially now owning SOFT99 FUSSO and loving it:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## danwel

nbray67 said:


> Thought I'd give this stuff a go for a glossy look on Mercury Silver. Thinking of topping with either Desire or Illusion.


i've got a couple of samples i'm yet to try one member was kind enough to send me


----------



## AndyA4TDI




----------



## Dougnorwich

Not all today but bought none the less



[/LIS







T]


----------



## Rob74

Ordered some H2go this morning, I normally use G5 but wanted a change and people seen to say good things about this


----------



## Jag 63

Ordered today - Chemical Guy's Vintage Natural Shine, Glossworkz Gloss Enhancing Shampoo, Signature Series Glass Cleaner and Gtechniq T1 Tyre and Trim.


----------



## Bigoggy

Dougnorwich said:


> Not all today but bought none the less
> 
> 
> 
> [/LIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T]





Thats a big jug of c2 doug ! Im guessing its good stuff then !


----------



## stumpy90

Yeah good job it's cheap hey :-0


----------



## GleemSpray

Not exactly detailing ( though I do intend using them on my glued-together AutoBrite foam Lance !! ). Got this spanner set in the Halfords 50% sale and very good quality they are too. The plastic tray is actually a wall rack for them too.

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ga...its/halfords-25-piece-combination-spanner-set


----------



## JordanRaven

4L of iron X, incredimitt, cloudbuster, 3 X crazy pile cloths, tardis, metrovac sidekick, pack of nitrile gloves, some over glasses (blind as a bat and glasses smudge easily, easier to wipe over glasses). Dry me crazy, gyeon leather coat and some ipa! 

Only went on to buy iron X and incredimitt, which I forgot to put on my PB order, luckily the free delivery means I could add a second order without laying 2 lots of postage! Forum discount meant I got next day courier free from CYC which means I will definitely be in when it comes


----------



## Clean ocd

GleemSpray said:


> Not exactly detailing ( though I do intend using them on my glued-together AutoBrite foam Lance !! ). Got this spanner set in the Halfords 50% sale and very good quality they are too. The plastic tray is actually a wall rack for them too.
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ga...its/halfords-25-piece-combination-spanner-set


yeah they are decent but not the lifetime guarantee that everyone thinks the are :thumb:can take the plastic out so goes in a drawer


----------



## ALLR_155528

Wasn't today it was end of last week I ordered das6, auto finesse Tripple and White Hexlogic pad


----------



## starkeey

6 carpro boa's, 5l of valetpro citrus prewash, tardis, tiger grip nitrile gloves and some buckets!


----------



## AllenF

One of these buggers. May seem like overkill but worth it especially with my condition

http://www.airqualityassuranceshop.co.uk/customise/upload/pictures/product/999_a.jpg

And a coalescing filter to go with it.
No more will i struggle to breathe when using a tornador inside a car and it fills up with dust and vapour


----------



## Bigoggy

AllenF said:


> One of these buggers. May seem like overkill but worth it especially with my condition
> 
> http://www.airqualityassuranceshop.co.uk/customise/upload/pictures/product/999_a.jpg
> 
> And a coalescing filter to go with it.
> No more will i struggle to breathe when using a tornador inside a car and it fills up with dust and vapour


And if a riot kicks offyour sorted mate


----------



## AllenF

Yeah bit of a bugger dragging a compressor round as well as trying to carry the telly you just found laying in the street LOL


----------



## stumpy90

AllenF said:


> One of these buggers. May seem like overkill but worth it especially with my condition
> 
> http://www.airqualityassuranceshop.co.uk/customise/upload/pictures/product/999_a.jpg
> 
> And a coalescing filter to go with it.
> No more will i struggle to breathe when using a tornador inside a car and it fills up with dust and vapour


Blimey!!

#TheseArentTheDroidsYoureLookingFor


----------



## AllenF

Gonna be nice in the summer too breathing nice COOL air instead of stuffy humid air especially with my condition.
May look like a spaceman but hey it looks good wearing a tyvek suit and one of these to do a mingy interior


----------



## Dougnorwich

AllenF said:


> One of these buggers. May seem like overkill but worth it especially with my condition
> 
> http://www.airqualityassuranceshop.co.uk/customise/upload/pictures/product/999_a.jpg
> 
> And a coalescing filter to go with it.
> No more will i struggle to breathe when using a tornador inside a car and it fills up with dust and vapour


excellent im looking for a welder....can you make me some gates


----------



## AllenF

Not without getting arc eye no


----------



## Dougnorwich

AllenF said:


> Not without getting arc eye no


allen you are my farrrrrrrrrther


----------



## GleemSpray

Clean ocd said:


> yeah they are decent but not the lifetime guarantee that everyone thinks the are :thumb:can take the plastic out so goes in a drawer
> http://s1174.photobucket.com/user/c...A-43FA-90DC-827CD09A7785_zpsuupb8drx.jpg.html


 Your right, they are not the Pro line, but at the Sale price I thought it would be pretty good to have a full, matching set of decent quality spanners @ just £2 each.

I currently have a rag-bag assortment of metric spanners that goes up to about 17mm.


----------



## Naddy37

Measuring cup from Tesco. Just the job for measuring shampoo etc.


----------



## Clean ocd

GleemSpray said:


> Your right, they are not the Pro line, but at the Sale price I thought it would be pretty good to have a full, matching set of decent quality spanners @ just £2 each.
> 
> I currently have a rag-bag assortment of metric spanners that goes up to about 17mm.


i have the professional ratchet spanners but the others just there to fill a space up in my tool chest lol


----------



## Horatio

:detailer: New snowfoam lance for my birthday


----------



## Soul boy 68

neilos said:


> Measuring cup from Tesco. Just the job for measuring shampoo etc.


Looks good, I think I'll get one of these. Better than the large plastic jug I have. How much was it neilos?


----------



## Pittsy

Soul boy 68 said:


> Looks good, I think I'll get one of these. Better than the large plastic jug I have. How much was it neilos?


I have got one of them thingys for putting water into a steam iron:thumb:
This looks like a bit of an upgrade...:argie:


----------



## Naddy37

Measuring cup was about £2.00....


----------



## 5kinner

PB Drying Towel and MM Iincredimitt










Now a quick question if it's allowed in here, do I wash them both together before first use or separately?


----------



## Bigoggy

5kinner said:


> PB Drying Towel and MM Iincredimitt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now a quick question if it's allowed in here, do I wash them both together before first use or separately?


Be careful the blue colour mitt doesnt run into the towel. Mine did and the towel isnt as bright now. It whent from yellow to grey/ish


----------



## Dougnorwich

5kinner said:


> PB Drying Towel and MM Iincredimitt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now a quick question if it's allowed in here, do I wash them both together before first use or separately?


separately

the dye will run into your towel


----------



## 5kinner

Thanks guys! did have some colour run on the MF's i bought from Paragon, my fault for choosing multi colours.


----------



## Bigoggy

5kinner said:


> Thanks guys! did have some colour run on the MF's i bought from Paragon, my fault for choosing multi colours.


Polishing pads also run so watch out. When you pull them out the machine you wont be able to tell whats what lol. They are usually fine after the 1st wash or 2


----------



## stumpy90

I think I need to be buying one of those incredithings.

Seams everyone has one apart from me! :-/


----------



## Bigoggy

stumpy90 said:


> I think I need to be buying one of those incredithings.
> 
> Seams everyone has one apart from me! :-/


Whoooaaa then youll have the dooka crew after you lol


----------



## 5kinner

stumpy90 said:


> I think I need to be buying one of those incredithings.
> 
> Seams everyone has one apart from me! :-/


Being a newbie, i've being reading lots and trying to accumulate an array of products these were ones that kept cropping up and seemed to be in high regards (not the best thing to be doing after xmas, hence the delivery to work so the other half doesn't know)

I've got most things but will do another thread in the appropriate section asking for advice on waxes/DAs etc ready for a spring clean.


----------



## Bigoggy

5kinner said:


> Being a newbie, i've being reading lots and trying to accumulate an array of products (not the best thing to be doing after xmas, hence the delivery to work so the other half doesn't know)
> 
> I've got most things but will do another thread in the appropriate section asking for advice on waxes/DAs etc ready for a spring clean.


Go back through some of the older posts. Loads of help on them


----------



## 5kinner

Bigoggy said:


> Go back through some of the older posts. Loads of help on them


Yeah been reading lots, i'm pretty sure I would not be able to ask a question that hasn't been asked and answered hundreds of times


----------



## Bigoggy

5kinner said:


> Yeah been reading lots, i'm pretty sure I would not be able to ask a question that hasn't been asked and answered hundreds of times


Dont be afraid to ask mate. Theres loooads of people who will gladly help on here


----------



## Dougnorwich

stumpy90 said:


> I think I need to be buying one of those incredithings.
> 
> Seams everyone has one apart from me! :-/


ive got all three

catch up colville.......


----------



## AllenF

Where you nick them from then doug


----------



## Choppy

Got a few Angelwax goodies the other day, stripped ease, perfect polish and Ti-22


----------



## Dougnorwich

AllenF said:


> Where you nick them from then doug


Your house mate


----------



## Summit Detailing

Koch Chemie polish samples....


----------



## Bill58

25 litres of Power Maxed TFR.


----------



## MDC250

Bill58 said:


> 25 litres of Power Maxed TFR.


Must be busy at Power Maxed Towers of late...I'm hoping my 25 litres turns up tmw as get deliveries to work. How I'm going to sneak 25 litres in the house is beyond me


----------



## nbray67

MDC250 said:


> Must be busy at Power Maxed Towers of late...I'm hoping my 25 litres turns up tmw as get deliveries to work. How I'm going to sneak 25 litres in the house is beyond me


Ha ha Mike.

I'm getting my 25ltr drum delivered to the wifes work, saves me trying to sneak it past her if they'd delivered it to the house.

In fact, at £30, she thought it was also a bargain!! She's coming round to my way of thinking, slowly but surely!!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

MDC250 said:


> Must be busy at Power Maxed Towers of late...I'm hoping my 25 litres turns up tmw as get deliveries to work. How I'm going to sneak 25 litres in the house is beyond me


Sneaking it in is the easy part. Hiding it from the other half isn't so easy :lol::lol:


----------



## MDC250

I'm bricking it, she has threatened to use some of her time off next week to tidy the cellar. I'm a dead man


----------



## AndyA4TDI

MDC250 said:


> I'm bricking it, she has threatened to use some of her time off next week to tidy the cellar. I'm a dead man


Tell her the cellar is full of spiders, failing that , you saw a couple of mice in there last week.


----------



## nick_mcuk

there was no sneaking this lot in....Especially as there was an AutoGlym Van parked outside the house!


----------



## GleemSpray

nbray67 said:


> Ha ha Mike.
> 
> I'm getting my 25ltr drum delivered to the wifes work, saves me trying to sneak it past her if they'd delivered it to the house.
> 
> In fact, at £30, she thought it was also a bargain!! She's coming round to my way of thinking, slowly but surely!!


She has Soooo been out on a shopping binge that you don't know about yet ...

Remember that helpful = danger.


----------



## JordanRaven

GleemSpray said:


> She has Soooo been out on a shopping binge that you don't know about yet ...
> 
> Remember that helpful = danger.


:lol: I think someone got caught browsing some expensive products and a matching pair of shoes and bag were ordered to match the price of what you were browsing :lol:


----------



## saul

got these in today...


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

saul said:


> got these in today...


I have that torch. Fantastic isn't it.
Btw you won on my competition in the thread so pm me :thumb:


----------



## Bill58

MDC250 said:


> Must be busy at Power Maxed Towers of late...I'm hoping my 25 litres turns up tmw as get deliveries to work. How I'm going to sneak 25 litres in the house is beyond me


Well I'll be out when it arrives so I hope the delivery guy just leaves it in the wheelie bin and from there I'll put it straight into the garage. :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N

A few lovely Angelwax bits. Clay, H2GO and Shield.


----------



## saul

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I have that torch. Fantastic isn't it.


It's amazing! I think I'll be able to spot swirls on the moon.:lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Neilos on here bought this item and I thought, got to have one of these. Very handy cute little thing :lol:


----------



## s29nta

Soul boy 68 said:


> Neilos on here bought this item and I thought, got to have one of these. Very handy cute little thing :lol:
> 
> i want one!:thumb:


----------



## s29nta

arrived today with a free bottle of engine flush, looks like i am gona be doing my oil and filter too:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

Soul boy 68 said:


> Neilos on here bought this item and I thought, got to have one of these. Very handy cute little thing :lol:
> 
> View attachment 40421


I can go one better in the hospital when the Mrs was in after having our little boy they had 2 sizes of disposable bottles one small the other larger...they come as standard with screw on lids...but are ideal for measuring out shampoo or prewash/snowfoam...best bit was they were FREE!


----------



## Soul boy 68

s29nta said:


> Soul boy 68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neilos on here bought this item and I thought, got to have one of these. Very handy cute little thing :lol:
> 
> i want one!:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Do get one, it's catching on and won't break the bank.
Click to expand...


----------



## Soul boy 68

nick_mcuk said:


> I can go one better in the hospital when the Mrs was in after having our little boy they had 2 sizes of disposable bottles one small the other larger...they come as standard with screw on lids...but are ideal for measuring out shampoo or prewash/snowfoam...best bit was they were FREE!


I guess I'll have to get the Mrs up the duff again, so I can get a free one too :lol:


----------



## s29nta

Soul boy 68 said:


> s29nta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do get one, it's catching on and won't break the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> where from mate?
Click to expand...


----------



## Soul boy 68

s29nta said:


> Soul boy 68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where from mate?
> 
> 
> 
> Your local Tesco and Tesco home plus ,£2.
Click to expand...


----------



## s29nta

tesco mission tomorrow then:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37

Soul boy 68 said:


> s29nta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do get one, it's catching on and won't break the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> Your cup is blue, I want a blue one.....
Click to expand...


----------



## saul

Tesco's it is tomorrow!!


----------



## chrisgreen

Betterware also sell them in a pack of three (black, blue and red)


----------



## Goodylax

Winter is here.....


----------



## dan_h

Might be a stupid question but how does a waterless wash concentrate work? What do you dilute it with?


----------



## stumpy90

Syrup


----------



## chrisgreen

dan_h said:


> Might be a stupid question but how does a waterless wash concentrate work? What do you dilute it with?


The tears of broken promises, shattered dreams and disappointing results*.

*= Other DW members visions of a nightmarish, dystopian future enslaved to waterless wash products may vary


----------



## Dougnorwich

stumpy90 said:


> Syrup


Don't be daft everyone knows it's coca cola !!!!!


----------



## AllenF

Does it have to be diluted 
Hey ho every days a skool day init


----------



## Juke_Fan

Just got one of these from Dunelm, great for measuring shampoo etc - really well designed.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Juke_Fan said:


> Just got one of these from Dunelm, great for measuring shampoo etc - really well designed.


Got a measuring jug today from Wilkinson, 35 pence


----------



## Soul boy 68

neilos said:


> Soul boy 68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your cup is blue, I want a blue one.....
> 
> 
> 
> Red or blue, they do the same job.
Click to expand...


----------



## Soul boy 68

s29nta said:


> tesco mission tomorrow then:thumb:


Don't forget to post it on this thread:thumb:


----------



## Wingnuts

Got this week

Snow foam lance 
AF Avalanche 
Valet pro long reach wheel brush
Some cloths and some microfibre applicators pads 

Not ha dchance to use any of it yet &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## saul

Tesco Shopping


----------



## Goodylax

dan_h said:


> Might be a stupid question but how does a waterless wash concentrate work? What do you dilute it with?


Ummm, don't let the name fool you  - water



chrisgreen said:


> The tears of broken promises, shattered dreams and disappointing results*.
> 
> *= Other DW members visions of a nightmarish, dystopian future enslaved to waterless wash products may vary


Yea, I felt the same way the first couple goes (over years) - didn't feel comfortable. Now, after doing a handful this winter alone, I think I've got it down pretty well now :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

Juke_Fan said:


> Just got one of these from Dunelm, great for measuring shampoo etc - really well designed.


And its got a fat separator too !!


----------



## PSIMMO

Nothing until pay day  damn, so many products I wanna buy!!


----------



## s29nta

Soul boy 68 said:


> Don't forget to post it on this thread:thumb:


Here we go mate, Could not decide red or blue?.............both:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

s29nta said:


> Here we go mate, Could not decide red or blue?.............both:thumb:


You have only gone and done it, :lol: and bought both colours aswell. Neilos would want 10% commission for recommendation lol.


----------



## Soul boy 68

saul said:


> Tesco Shopping


These mini measures are catching on, like a fashion statement.:lol:


----------



## AllenF

Looks to precise for me.
Glug it in till it looks the right colour.


----------



## Steve

AllenF said:


> Looks to precise for me.
> Glug it in till it looks the right colour.


Till the paint falls off ? ..

:thumb:


----------



## AllenF

Yeah im good at polishing chrome and steel LOL
I meant shampoo steve.


----------



## GleemSpray

Soul boy 68 said:


> These mini measures are catching on, like a fashion statement.:lol:


 You say that, but Mini Measures are everywhere now and are, like, sooo yesterday.

What you need is an exclusive, limited edition, iWhite Handy Measure 










They work so much better than the Blue and Red ones ... LOL


----------



## Soul boy 68

GleemSpray said:


> You say that, but Mini Measures are everywhere now and are, like, sooo yesterday.
> 
> What you need is an exclusive, limited edition, iWhite Handy Measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They work so much better than the Blue and Red ones ... LOL


Where from fella? You really do learn something new everyday on this website.


----------



## suspal

Bought lot's,I'm currently barricaded in spare bedroom,what the mrs doesn't know it's only the tip of the iceberg more deliveries tomorrow.


----------



## polac5397

suspal said:


> Bought lot's,I'm currently barricaded in spare bedroom,what the mrs doesn't know it's only the tip of the iceberg more deliveries tomorrow.


someones in trouble!!!!


----------



## Soul boy 68

suspal said:


> Bought lot's,I'm currently barricaded in spare bedroom,what the mrs doesn't know it's only the tip of the iceberg more deliveries tomorrow.


I bet she's wondering where her house keeping money has gone. :lol:


----------



## MDC250

25 litres of PM TFR turned up at work today, happy days


----------



## GleemSpray

Soul boy 68 said:


> Where from fella? You really do learn something new everyday on this website.


 Can't honestly remember, bought it several years ago and just noticed from the posts here it is exactly the same as the Tesco ones !!

I suspect it is a thing made under many different names somewhere in the Far East.

Lakeland do sell the same ones as Tesco for £3.50 !!


----------



## Soul boy 68

GleemSpray said:


> Can't honestly remember, bought it several years ago and just noticed from the posts here it is exactly the same as the Tesco ones !!
> 
> I suspect it is a thing made under many different names somewhere in the Far East.
> 
> Lakeland do sell the same ones as Tesco for £3.50 !!


Yes I know Lakeland sell them for £ 3.50 they are taking the pi$$.


----------



## nbray67

MDC250 said:


> 25 litres of PM TFR turned up at work today, happy days


Good to hear Mike.

Mine is due tomorrow!!


----------



## saul

suspal said:


> Bought lot's,I'm currently barricaded in spare bedroom,what the mrs doesn't know it's only the tip of the iceberg more deliveries tomorrow.


Welcome back mate, haven't seen you around for a while. Hope health is on the up again.


----------



## GleemSpray

suspal said:


> Bought lot's,I'm currently barricaded in spare bedroom,what the mrs doesn't know it's only the tip of the iceberg more deliveries tomorrow.


It was a buy-one-get-ten-free promotion, honest love....


----------



## suspal

saul said:


> Welcome back mate, haven't seen you around for a while. Hope health is on the up again.


Afraid not buddy,still trying to stay positive though.:thumb:


----------



## suspal

GleemSpray said:


> It was a buy-one-get-ten-free promotion, honest love....


Hmmmm i don't think i can hide this from her :lol:

http://kranzle.co.uk/UK/machines/326-quadro-599tst.html


----------



## Soul boy 68

suspal said:


> Afraid not buddy,still trying to stay positive though.:thumb:


Get well soon fella, I did wonder where you have been for a while, you are usually one of our regulars on here.


----------



## Rascal_69

My 5th polish angel wax arrived yesterday


----------



## Wilco

It came then! Was going to pm you today to see if it had now get it used!


----------



## Rascal_69

Wilco said:


> It came then! Was going to pm you today to see if it had now get it used!


Can't wait to use it. You tried yours?


----------



## Wilco

Half a bonnet. Spreads like crazy. Be careful putting it on your applicator you only need a tiny and I mean tiny amount.


----------



## Demetrios72

Another 5 litres of Power Maxed TFR :thumb:


----------



## scottk7

MM Summit 800 & crazy pile towels
IPA
pump dispenser for AF lather 
PB air fresheners


----------



## GleemSpray

suspal said:


> Afraid not buddy,still trying to stay positive though.:thumb:


Its good to see you back on here Suspal. I have been missing the wacky .Gifs

That Kranzle looks like a serious bit of kit.


----------



## bradleymarky

Just ordered a snow foam lance, the mesto is fine but hard work.


----------



## Yoghurtman

Gyeon Wet Coat

Just finished my Hydr02 and whilst I love it, I wanted to try something else


----------



## suspal

Another Flex Pe14-2-150 turned up and an Aeolus Hercules TD/H900XT very angry with clean store though,will never ever order from them again.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Bought a cheap steam cleaner off ebay and some valet pro enzyme odour eater.


----------



## danwel

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Bought a cheap steam cleaner off ebay and some valet pro enzyme odour eater.


Just bought a litre of vp enzyme too. Tried it in my boot and it's ok but not sure what I was expecting


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

danwel said:


> Just bought a litre of vp enzyme too. Tried it in my boot and it's ok but not sure what I was expecting


I bought it after a few on here recommend it due to me have some spilt milk in the carpet in the rear.
hope it works.


----------



## Pittsy

5ltrs of as smartwheels:thumb:


----------



## danwel

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I bought it after a few on here recommend it due to me have some spilt milk in the carpet in the rear.
> hope it works.


I sprayed quite a bit in the boot after the dog had been in there and it was still a bit of a smell to be honest but maybe I was expecting a miracle spray. I won't discount it yet but will have a few more goes


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

danwel said:


> I sprayed quite a bit in the boot after the dog had been in there and it was still a bit of a smell to be honest but maybe I was expecting a miracle spray. I won't discount it yet but will have a few more goes


What dilution did you use it at? Did you just spray and leave it? Never used this stuff before.


----------



## s29nta

just need some good weather now so i can have a go with this:thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

danwel said:


> I sprayed quite a bit in the boot after the dog had been in there and it was still a bit of a smell to be honest but maybe I was expecting a miracle spray. I won't discount it yet but will have a few more goes


You need to keep the area damp, the stuff works its magic when its wet.

Got rid of 99% of the dog smell in a old car i had.


----------



## Simz

Topaz
Ultramouse
Glass cleaner
Snow foam dispenser x 2
Glass cloths x 3


----------



## danwel

Kiashuma said:


> You need to keep the area damp, the stuff works its magic when its wet.
> 
> Got rid of 99% of the dog smell in a old car i had.


Thanks mate. As in spray it with water to keep it damp along with enzyme odour eater?


----------



## AllenF

No spray it leave it spray it then cover with a DAMP cloth


----------



## Kiashuma

danwel said:


> Thanks mate. As in spray it with water to keep it damp along with enzyme odour eater?


As per Allenf mate :thumb:


----------



## AllenF

A WARM damp cloth is even better though as is a nice ambient temp when applying it.
The enzymes like warmth it gets them going nicely 
You want it around body temperature to be ideal.


----------



## danwel

Thanks guys, it's the boot carpet so might bring them in and have another go tonight as they are backed ont thick plastic (Rav 4)


----------



## AllenF

K .
Indoors.
Gently warm the area with a hairdryer.
Spray on liberally wiping in with your hand ( gloved if you want) leave it until touch dry. ( about half hour.
Respray liberally again working it in with your hand ( or a VERY soft brush be mindful not to pil the fibres though else it will look a *****)
Cover with a tea towel soaked then wrung out in hot water from tap.
Place in VICINITY not on or leaning up against or directly infront of a radiator.
If need be repeat tommorrow but problem SHOULD solve out tonight.


----------



## danwel

Right I'm off to get them and try again x


----------



## Oldsparky

New wash mitt


----------



## Juke_Fan

Power Maxed TFR and Quick Detailer from my local stockist:argie:

Quick Detailer came without a spray head but as I was only charged £7.95 for it I can hardly complain


----------



## XtrailAndy

3 of these http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cl...eaning-cloths/halfords-genuine-sheepskin-mitt

Lovely and soft, and an absolute bargain when they are 3 FOR 2


----------



## Clean ocd

rupes uhs system


----------



## nbray67

XtrailAndy said:


> 3 of these http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cl...eaning-cloths/halfords-genuine-sheepskin-mitt
> 
> Lovely and soft, and an absolute bargain when they are 3 FOR 2


I bought one of these about 3yrs ago now Andy and it's still going strong, granted, I now only use it on the lower sill areas but it's still a decent mitt.

My MF Incredimitt is my go to mitt now, well worth the money if you're after a high quality wash mitt that will stand the test of time.


----------



## AllenF

Clean ocd said:


> rupes uhs system


Let us know what it finishes down like compared to say keramik and a yellow foam mate.


----------



## Clean ocd

AllenF said:


> Let us know what it finishes down like compared to say keramik and a yellow foam mate.


never used keramik but ill still get pic of when i use it , trying it on my cousins 545i just given it some tlc and single stage hope its good but the foam uhs pad does feel very firm


----------



## stumpy90

This little combo. 
Hopefully it will be better than the crap I'm getting at the moment.


----------



## AllenF

Clean ocd said:


> never used keramik but ill still get pic of when i use it , trying it on my cousins 545i just given it some tlc and single stage hope its good but the foam uhs pad does feel very firm


Yeah the rupes pads are quite firm just watch the speeds too high and it will probably dust ( like the other rupes compounds ) get it right and you think jeez is this stuff ever going to stop going ( try on about 3 - 4) and just keep going lol.


----------



## XtrailAndy

nbray67 said:


> My MF Incredimitt is my go to mitt now, well worth the money if you're after a high quality wash mitt that will stand the test of time.


Cheers...have looked at the MF Incredimitt many times and read lots of positive reviews too, just never got around to actually buying one. Come next pay day I think that might just change.


----------



## Clean ocd

AllenF said:


> Yeah the rupes pads are quite firm just watch the speeds too high and it will probably dust ( like the other rupes compounds ) get it right and you think jeez is this stuff ever going to stop going ( try on about 3 - 4) and just keep going lol.


normally use cg v range but trying something different reason for changing dunno if was a bad batch of pads but the hex pads and my rupes machine don't get on kind of backing melts on them weirdo


----------



## Supermario

nbray67 said:


> I bought one of these about 3yrs ago now Andy and it's still going strong, granted, I now only use it on the lower sill areas but it's still a decent mitt.
> 
> My MF Incredimitt is my go to mitt now, well worth the money if you're after a high quality wash mitt that will stand the test of time.


I also use this on the lower halves and an incredimitt on the upper half! :thumb:


----------



## s29nta

valet pro wax and polish applicator pads and spotted the cool bucket stickers so had to have them too:thumb:


----------



## Jag 63

Don't know if this counts but bought this to use on the hose when I just want to clean my wheels, instead of getting the p/w out.


----------



## Pittsy

Nowt


----------



## Soul boy 68

Pittsy said:


> Nowt


Me too , but then again I am OK with supplies at the moment.


----------



## Pittsy

Soul boy 68 said:


> Me too , but then again I am OK with supplies at the moment.


I suppose i am too, always nice to get something new though


----------



## stonejedi

Just finished work and was welcomed with this:









This will be my first try of 50.CAL products,after all the good review's about there cover up glaze i had to try it out.
Maybe a 50/50 with my much loved AF Ultra glaze







,I can't wait.SJ.


----------



## Tsubodai

First purchases for a while recently - Power Maxed TFR and Car Chem Hydro Coat.
Looking forward to trying them both out.


----------



## Pittsy

stonejedi said:


> Just finished work and was welcomed with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my first try of 50.CAL products,after all the good review's about there cover up glaze i had to try it out.
> Maybe a 50/50 with my much loved AF Ultra glaze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,I can't wait.SJ.


Loverly gear Mr Jedi, you won't be disappointed, cool boxes too, I have kept mine. 
The glass cleaner and wax is superb too:thumb:
Btw I recognise the smell of hulk smash, it smells like fragranced erasers we used to have at school when I was a lad:speechles


----------



## nbray67

stonejedi said:


> This will be my first try of 50.CAL products,after all the good review's about there cover up glaze i had to try it out.
> Maybe a 50/50 with my much loved AF Ultra glaze


Having just bought AF Ultra Glaze, I'd love to see 50/50's SJ as both seem to get really good reviews.


----------



## stonejedi

Pittsy said:


> Loverly gear Mr Jedi, you won't be disappointed, cool boxes too, I have kept mine.
> The glass cleaner and wax is superb too:thumb:
> Btw I recognise the smell of hulk smash, it smells like fragranced erasers we used to have at school when I was a lad:speechles


I am waiting for the winners reviews nowI have tried it and believe me its quality i am saving my review until you lot have done yours.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi

nbray67 said:


> Having just bought AF Ultra Glaze, I'd love to see 50/50's SJ as both seem to get really good reviews.


I will get it done as soon as the weather improves:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

stonejedi said:


> I am waiting for the winners reviews nowI have tried it and believe me its quality i am saving my review until you lot have done yours.SJ.


Was hoping to get on it tomorrow but the old weather ain't looking too sweet


----------



## stonejedi

Pittsy said:


> Was hoping to get on it tomorrow but the old weather ain't looking too sweet


Tell me about it mate.SJ.


----------



## m500dpp

Well not exactly the purchase of the century, but will save me loads of time getting the hose out and putting it away!









I have fixed the brackets to a wall so its now simple to roll out the hose and rewind it. I would mention the Karcher K4 but I smuggled it in and the wife might be reading this!


----------



## m500dpp

Duplicate!


----------



## AndyA4TDI




----------



## stonejedi

NICE:thumb: harly wax is superb.SJ.


----------



## bradleymarky

My snow foam lance arrived today along with a few prizes i won from tightlines on the forum


----------



## pajd

AndyA4TDI said:


>


Andy i bought some Prime from PB just before they ran out. If I use the Prime do I then use a polish after it before I seal my car?


----------



## AndyA4TDI

golftdi said:


> Andy i bought some Prime from PB just before they ran out. If I use the Prime do I then use a polish after it before I seal my car?


Prime has sealant in it mate, good for a couple of months, supposedly. I would polish, Prime, then use a sealant or wax .

If paint is in good nick, you could just use prime followed by sealant or wax


----------



## Goodylax

Sticker provided by Whizzer- thanks bud!


----------



## Rascal_69

I got both the bmd qd's too


----------



## stonejedi

AndyA4TDI said:


> Prime has sealant in it mate, good for a couple of months, supposedly. I would polish, Prime, then use a sealant or wax .
> 
> If paint is in good nick, you could just use prime followed by sealant or wax


*THIS!!!*:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## pajd

AndyA4TDI said:


> Prime has sealant in it mate, good for a couple of months, supposedly. I would polish, Prime, then use a sealant or wax .
> 
> If paint is in good nick, you could just use prime followed by sealant or wax


Cheers Andy


----------



## w138pbo




----------



## Griffy

The new XL waxybox


----------



## chrisgreen

Arrived on Friday:


----------



## Griffy

^^ Is that an Elite box? There's a few things in there that I didn't get and none of my bottles were that size :doublesho


----------



## chrisgreen

Griffy said:


> ^^ Is that an Elite box?


It is.


----------



## Jonnybbad

How much are the elite boxes chris


----------



## chrisgreen

Jonnybbad said:


> How much are the elite boxes chris


This month's XL box is a good indicator of cost.


----------



## nbray67

Finally got one of these coming to save me spilling Tardis each time I try to decant it into suitable bottles.










And 20mtrs of this replacement hose for my Vax PW


----------



## Pittsy

36 Kirkland microfibres from a mate whos Mrs went to Costco, they look pretty good too and only £12 :thumb:


----------



## stumpy90

Something to remove bird droppings


----------



## Jag 63

Just a few little things today, more to come this week.


----------



## forest-sion

Thought I would treat myself


----------



## harrylall

PoorBoys BlackHole 32oz
PoorBoys EX-P Sealant 32oz
AG Shampoo and BodyWork Conditioner
AG SuperSheen 5LTR
AG Acid Free Whel Cleaner 5LTR
AG HD Wax


----------



## peterdoherty

to add to the 5l I got at xmas


----------



## ALLR_155528

Bought last week 5 Microfibre cloths, CG orange hex logic, Megauirs 105 & 205, air freshner, 2 applicators


----------



## 20vKarlos

nbray67 said:


> Finally got one of these coming to save me spilling Tardis each time I try to decant it into suitable bottles.


Tardis will eat it's way through this in no time, I should imagine!


----------



## Short1e

20vKarlos said:


> Tardis will eat it's way through this in no time, I should imagine!


Hasn't done with mine - its been in at least a year now


----------



## chrisgreen

20vKarlos said:


> Tardis will eat it's way through this in no time, I should imagine!


Not necessarily - have had mine in a tin of Tardis for well over a year now, still working fine. However, the neck has developed a curve.


----------



## GleemSpray

Well that upload didn't work... 

Met up with my local AS Rep and got 5L Tardis and 5L Topaz plus some other bits.


----------



## InfinityLoop

25l tfr
5l brisk
5l detailing spray


----------



## nbray67

Short1e said:


> Hasn't done with mine - its been in at least a year now





chrisgreen said:


> Not necessarily - have had mine in a tin of Tardis for well over a year now, still working fine. However, the neck has developed a curve.





20vKarlos said:


> Tardis will eat it's way through this in no time, I should imagine!


It's an AS dispenser I've got coming that say's it's for AS Tardis so I reckon it'll be ok for quite some time before I see any serious reaction to it from Tardis.


----------



## jonb

Not bought, but best mate gave me my Birthday present last night, box full of detailing bits! 

Foam applicator pads
10 microfibre cloth's
Auto Finnese Shampoo
Poor Boys wax
Poor Boys wheel seal
5 Litre Cherry Snow Foam
Detailing brush
Alloy wheel brush
SS1 Swirl remover (but looks like a product for advanced details so may not use that lol)

Hope he keeps it up for next years Birthday!


----------



## Naddy37

Waxybox XL for February....


----------



## Pittsy

Some of this from Amazon :thumb:


----------



## DUBNBASS

Snow foam lance 
50cal fortress polish, tracer shampoo and tutti fruity air fresher


----------



## dillinja999

Pittsy said:


> Some of this from Amazon :thumb:


whats with the blue colour to that bsd?


----------



## Pittsy

Not sure, when I have bought it before the bottle was silver coloured so couldn't see inside so not sure what colour it should be


----------



## m500dpp

'My purchases are boring but very useful:

- pair of marigolds - yes really, my old arthritic hands arnt good in the cold
- Wall mounted hose reel makes it far easier to get the hose out and put it away in the cold weather

Both items make it more possible to clean the cars in the current weather conditions, so for me are good purchases.


----------



## GleemSpray

Try again and hopefully the pic will appear this time ...

Met up with my local AS Rep and got 5L Tardis and 5L Topaz plus some other bits.

Really want to experiment with Topaz some more as the sample that Bildeb0rg kindly gave me was very impressive in use.


----------



## MDC250

Pittsy said:


> Not sure, when I have bought it before the bottle was silver coloured so couldn't see inside so not sure what colour it should be


Milky white.

Never seen it come in a bottle like that before...


----------



## dillinja999

yeah ive never seen it in a clear bottle before, does it smell of coconut?


----------



## Pittsy

MDC250 said:


> Milky white.
> 
> Never seen it come in a bottle like that before...


The bottle is exactly the same as the silver one only clear. 



dillinja999 said:


> yeah ive never seen it in a clear bottle before, does it smell of coconut?


Yup it smells of coconut, just like normal bsd


----------



## Soul boy 68

Pittsy said:


> Some of this from Amazon :thumb:


Is the brilliant shine to be used on the toaster?


----------



## Pittsy

The weather is pretty rubbish so thought detailing the toaster would work, warmer too


----------



## xoxclairexox

I received some goodies today.. Ordered a little K2 from karcher outlet thanks to Detailing World what a bargain!!



And these..


----------



## MDC250

Pittsy said:


> The bottle is exactly the same as the silver one only clear.
> 
> Yup it smells of coconut, just like normal bsd


I'm sure it's the real deal fella, think the clear bottle looks better TBH.

Let's face it Sonax must have sold that much of BSD they could put it in a golden chalice with the money they will have made


----------



## Soul boy 68

xoxclairexox said:


> I received some goodies today.. Ordered a little K2 from karcher outlet thanks to Detailing World what a bargain!!
> 
> 
> 
> And these..


Nice looking box :thumb: So what does the machine look like?


----------



## Pittsy

MDC250 said:


> I'm sure it's the real deal fella, think the clear bottle looks better TBH.
> 
> Let's face it Sonax must have sold that much of BSD they could put it in a golden chalice with the money they will have made


Maybe they are just cutting costs by going for a clear bottle...
I did email amazon asking them because when i have purchased it before it was in a box with a nice MF and a silver bottle, just waiting for the reply.
The laser etching on the bottle indicates it is pretty new so maybe they are just having a bit of a rebranding :thumb:


----------



## RichieM

I took advantage of waxamomo's closing down () sale....
















excuse crappy phone photos.

that Supernatural Drying Towel is quite possibly the softest thing I have felt :doublesho much better than any towel I have ever used on myself


----------



## Soul boy 68

Thought I purchase the Gyeon bathe + as I read good things about it and I hope it's better than the Nanolex reactivating shampoo in which I fell out of love with. All being well this will be my go to winter shampoo.


----------



## stonejedi

Next wash i will be buying have not tried it yet but the reviews seem to be very good for the Gyeon bathe+.SJ.


----------



## welshboy

arrived today.


----------



## Tsubodai

Just ordered a few more bits from Waxamomo too; mainly VP stuff that covers a few bases for me - APC, HD Carpet Cleaner and Talos Protectant. Not top of the line but they'll do for what I need.

Shame to see Waxamomo go, I met Chris when I picked up an order some time ago and he's a really good bloke - even drove to my house to deliver one item he'd forgot to batch up with my order.
If you happen to read this - best of luck Chris.


----------



## dan4291

A couple of pressure sprayers, one for weedkiller and the other for Powermaxed TFR, hopefully lives up to the hype!


----------



## ronwash

stonejedi said:


> Next wash i will be buying have not tried it yet but the reviews seem to be very good for the Gyeon bathe+.SJ.


Bathe+ is a great product,but for some reason mine is blue,your is green..


----------



## Soul boy 68

ronwash said:


> Bathe+ is a great product,but for some reason mine is blue,your is green..


I don't think colour will make any difference.


----------



## saul

dan4291 said:


> A couple of pressure sprayers, one for weedkiller and the other for Powermaxed TFR, hopefully lives up to the hype!


Are the sprayers from the Amazon Lighting Deal?


----------



## dan4291

saul said:


> Are the sprayers from the Amazon Lighting Deal?


Yes but I didn't get them at the Lightning Deal price, but still fairly cheap I think.


----------



## Floyd

I bought these yesterday which I posted in the wrong thread.







And I also bought these







And I ordered a snow foam lance off ebay and spent around 120 quid yesterday alone, then I got home today and noticed my back tyre was flat and have had issues before wth a split alloy as I'm running on 19 inches. So went straight out today and bought these for 130 quid as I had enough lol ....








My bank account is not happy with me


----------



## chrisgreen

Picked these up just now at the Clean & Shiny meet:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Sicskate

Decided j wanted to try some super resin polish, I doubted I could of had some delivered for the weekend, but I remembered I bought my dad a AG bag full of products for Xmas 2012, the SRP hadn't been touched!! 

So I nabbed it, I know it won't be the newest version, but still worth a go


----------



## chrisgreen

The rest of my little re supply from Clean & Shiny after today's open day there.


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Choppy

Got these for £40 today


----------



## nbray67

How smelly is your car Choppy???


----------



## Choppy

Haha couldnt resist the offer, gonna dish them out on full valets


----------



## Mini devil

My girlfriend surprised me with these today 

two meguiars slide lock brushes and two triple duty brushes.


----------



## Simz

A few bottles


----------



## ChrisMEI

From advice bought this starter package Simoniz Complete Car Care Kit Interior & Exterior and a Farecla G3 Body Prep Clay Mitt, Also missing but got some Kent Microfibre Cloths


----------



## chrisgreen

Got this today from Infinity Wax - it's a charity fundraiser, smells great and had a nice swipe test feel.


----------



## Megs Lad

These came today 1.5l Venus smart fabric and rayon 130mm pad


----------



## saul

Simz said:


> A few bottles


where did you get the bag from?


----------



## RichieM

Yesterdays









Todays


----------



## Simz

saul said:


> where did you get the bag from?


Hi, It is from Travis Perkins @£28ish i think


----------



## saul

Thanks


----------



## Simz

saul said:


> Thanks


Just found this

http://www.mad4tools.com/holdon-hea...7-3973-p.asp?gclid=CLT8t47_2cMCFQ6WtAodHRQAfQ


----------



## saul

Simz said:


> Just found this
> 
> http://www.mad4tools.com/holdon-hea...7-3973-p.asp?gclid=CLT8t47_2cMCFQ6WtAodHRQAfQ


:thumb:, just placed an order.


----------



## Jag 63

Simz said:


> A few bottles


Where did you get the pump sprayer from in pic 2, if you don't mind me asking.

Rick


----------



## Clancy

Picked up a few bits as needed a couple and some others where just cheap

Got an outdoor tap kit as don't have one in my new place 
30m hose with gun 
Pack of microfibres 
Spray bottle 
4 sponges to do odd bits and bobs with 
And 2 buckets cus you can never have enough

All for the grand sum of £30


----------



## chrisgreen

Only joking 

But more seriously - the garden tap kit is very good, I installed the same one at the end of last summer - was a doodle to fit.


----------



## Clancy

Haha, yeah the sponge isn't for paint 

I use them on the exhaust and wheels and cut them up to use as applicators for trim dressing etc 

Yeah the tap kits are very handy, cheap too!


----------



## Sicskate

Just had a AF wax mate arrive


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> Picked up a few bits as needed a couple and some others where just cheap
> 
> Got an outdoor tap kit as don't have one in my new place
> 30m hose with gun
> Pack of microfibres
> Spray bottle
> 4 sponges to do odd bits and bobs with
> And 2 buckets cus you can never have enough
> 
> All for the grand sum of £30


How much was the tap mate and where did you get it from?


----------



## Oldsparky

Wanted to see what all the fuss was about with power maxed tfr. Needed wheel cleaner too nice few samples included. Came in just two days. Looking forward to trying it out


----------



## Clean ocd

Clancy said:


> Picked up a few bits as needed a couple and some others where just cheap
> 
> Got an outdoor tap kit as don't have one in my new place
> 30m hose with gun
> Pack of microfibres
> Spray bottle
> 4 sponges to do odd bits and bobs with
> And 2 buckets cus you can never have enough
> 
> All for the grand sum of £30


watch fitting that kit buddy as the cut in tap can leak and as you don't see it when fitted won't really know


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> How much was the tap mate and where did you get it from?


Tap kit was from b&q, it's in the plumbing section and it's £14

Cheers ocd, I'll keep an eye on it, it'll be connecting under my sink so I can still see it


----------



## James Bagguley

Bought yesterday, but used today.

1L of G wash, not necessary perhaps without a coating, but from using it today there was more solution left in the wash bucket than from the previous brand, so it seems to somehow go further  but happy!


----------



## Simz

Jag 63 said:


> Where did you get the pump sprayer from in pic 2, if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Rick


Autosmart rep mate


----------



## dillinja999

auto finesse handi puck and wax app


----------



## Simz

Passion £40 Amazon


----------



## RichieM

took over a week to arrive, but can't complain at £10 for the pair.


----------



## Choppy

Wheel wollies, 4 af dual applicators, 75mm rotary backing plate, 10 slims airfreshners and 5 auto perfection cloths


----------



## nbray67

Plumped for this pump sprayer due it's 'last drop' technology.


----------



## Oldsparky

nbray67 said:


> Plumped for this pump sprayer due it's 'last drop' technology.


Exactly the one I've got works well for me.


----------



## Oldsparky

Lime prime. Couldn't resist opening it to have a sniff!


----------



## saul

Slims Detailing Stool
AF Verso
Wheel Woolies
CG Hex Logic Pad.


----------



## Toto

12oz Solution Finnish.


----------



## Ryry

Called to roll up and shine this morning.....second time this week

Car pro reload
CG honeydew snow foam
CG petes 53 wax

Will be back again on pay day


----------



## JMorty

Technically not today but some Elite Car Care Snowfoam and 1L replacement bottles.
All snapping at the thread after use and temp cycles


----------



## rojer386

I had a delivery from Polished Bliss the other day.










I halved the order with another member on here hence so much out of the containers.

I used the Wetcoat a few days ago and very impressed by it. I will put a thread up soon.


----------



## sulih

Today - Dr. Leather cleaning wipes x 40


----------



## shine247

Just fitted this and used it this afternoon. Very good quality item, has to be equal to and perhaps better than the Kranzle hose. It just lays flat. I managed with the original but in this cold weather it was really poor.
Another top product.


----------



## MDC250

shine247 said:


> Just fitted this and used it this afternoon. Very good quality item, has to be equal to and perhaps better than the Kranzle hose. It just lays flat. I managed with the original but in this cold weather it was really poor.
> 
> Another top product.


Don't mind me asking chief where from and how much?


----------



## shine247

MDC250 said:


> Don't mind me asking chief where from and how much?


Not at all. £45 all in from browns pressure washers. If you are considering it, get it, you will be pleased.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Received these this week


----------



## James2614

Nilfisk c110
Snow foam bottle
VP ANSF (5ltr)
Detailing brush for badges etc
12 foam applicators 
6 Kent microfibres 
G3 clay mitt
Meguiars gold class wash 

Busy day on eBay


----------



## gaz1000rr

Bigfoot mini,black mamba nitrile gloves,megs tire endurance,plus microfibre pads for the bigfoot mini.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

These 2 are going into my personal detailing bag, only to be used on my car, FK1000P is for the alloys


----------



## SheffSean

While in Boyes in Bridlington yesterday I bought these.








Sean.


----------



## ColinEhm1

Reviews for the above power maxed products can be found here :
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4819460#post4819460

Also not relly a deataling product but the new summer boots arrived for the car  nice set of 19" vxr insignia alloys


----------



## chrisgreen

Small shopping accident after reviewing AF Spirit:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Mk3Brick

chrisgreen said:


> Small shopping accident after reviewing AF Spirit:
> 
> 
> Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


I just did this with Essence from clean and shiny, i dont even use wax. :wall:


----------



## southwest10

Polish Angel-Rapid waxx 500ml,Escalade lotion 200ml and Aqua wash (new formula)200ml


----------



## AndyA4TDI

chrisgreen said:


> Small shopping accident after reviewing AF Spirit:
> 
> 
> Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Lol, Chris mate, not so sure that this meets either the dictionary or legal definition of accident, fantastic wax by the way.


----------



## ALLR_155528

In the past few weeks have placed three orders with cleanyourride for detailing samples


----------



## tightlines

Sonax BSD and sonax screen wash 
Had any one used the screen wash?


----------



## James2614

Collinite 476s, 5 applicator pads, 4 microfibres for removing polish and wax and some masking tape


----------



## Soul boy 68

This thread is destined to be the first to hit the million views Mark and rightly so. Bristle hound, you should be proud.


----------



## Tsubodai

Does a box of nitrile gloves count?


----------



## chrisgreen

Tsubodai said:


> Does a box of nitrile gloves count?


Depends what you plan to use them for.

If they are for detailing, then yes.

If they are for a Dexter-style spree of serial killings, then maybe.

If they are for legitimate healthcare use, then no


----------



## Tsubodai

chrisgreen said:


> Depends what you plan to use them for.
> 
> If they are for detailing, then yes.
> 
> If they are for a Dexter-style spree of serial killings, then maybe.
> 
> If they are for legitimate healthcare use, then no


A little of A, a little of B; depends how the mood takes me:devil:


----------



## Iacraig

Picking up a new A5 BE+ in two weeks so ordered this lot for a protection detail session. 
Ordered late on Sunday and arrived an hour ago!









Did I miss anything?


----------



## AllenF

Yeah
A bucket or two

You need a special one with WASH and rinse on it otherwise the shampoo wont work right and you paint will fall off


----------



## ALLR_155528

Wilko cheapo pressure sprayer and Black Bodyguard gloves


----------



## bradleymarky

FK1000P turned up today all ready for the alloy refurb next Monday.


----------



## Scrim-1-

5l valet pro advanced neutral snow foam
500ml Mitchell and King Spa
Gyeon can coat

All delivered today.


----------



## peterdoherty

This turned up today....


----------



## shine247

peterdoherty said:


> This turned up today....


You will love that. Very nice hose too, no curling:thumb:


----------



## peterdoherty

shine247 said:


> You will love that. Very nice hose too, no curling:thumb:


Cant wait to use it at the weekend. 
Fair weight to it and feels really solidly built.


----------



## RichieM

Cheap from Amazon  ("spoke wheel" brush was £1.80, bought to get free postage )


----------



## Clean ocd

RichieM said:


> Cheap from Amazon  ("spoke wheel" brush was £1.80, bought to get free postage )


feel sorry for your alloys with that brush


----------



## nog

peterdoherty said:


> This turned up today....


I was sooo tempted to buy the 150 when it was on Amazon last week but despite checking numerous times my current Nilfisk was working fine.


----------



## RichieM

Clean ocd said:


> feel sorry for your alloys with that brush


didn't say i use it 

Was either buy that brush for £1.80 or pay £2.95(?) for postage


----------



## 66Cobra

Getting ready for summer, well if we get one..? 








:thumb:


----------



## RichieM

66Cobra said:


> Getting ready for summer, well if we get one..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


I have no clue what that is


----------



## Clean ocd

RichieM said:


> I have no clue what that is


di vessel


----------



## Clean ocd

66Cobra said:


> Getting ready for summer, well if we get one..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


vyair ? by chance did you use discount code i put up


----------



## percymon

For once I kept away from the potions, choosing to replace a few cloths and towels ready for spring which arrived ..

Monza Ultimate Shine Polishing Towel - as soft as the fluffiest white cloud in the sky
Monza Ultra Plush Polishing Towel - soft, fluffy and great for wax removal
Monza Ultra Drying Cloth - good large towel
Monza Super Plush Mitt 

Took advantage of the buy one, get one free offers on all the above


----------



## Moviestar

Hi Guys was looking for another one of these and the old advert has gone so here is the updated one:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rubber-pad-rubber-block-hydraulic-ramp-jacking-pads-trolley-jack-adapter-/281587536552?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item418fecd2a8

or even this one if you have a small trolley Jack:










http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TROLLEY-J...378?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item419053e0ca


----------



## percymon

Good pads , especially if you have a jack that doesn't have any pad at all.

I needed additonal thickness (Mini Countryman needs jacking up a surprisingly long way  ) so I use a ice hockey puck as well.


----------



## stumpy90

Just bought one of these...

Thought I might need it now the days are.... Er.... Getting longer :-/

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-400W-Twin-Telescopic-Floodlight/p/106266


----------



## Scrim-1-

1l gyeon bathe
1l gyeon iron
400ml bathe+ 

All came today.


----------



## Clancy

Prize from sicskate turned up, got sample sizes of 

Bilberry wheel cleaner
G101
3m polish 
AF trim restorer 
Screen wash 
Rubber gloves 
Wet and dry 

Very happy  

Popped out an bought a 3 litre pump sprayer and 2 bottles of stars drops as well


----------



## G4V JW

A few bits from I4D , ready for the wife's scirocco getting delivered today , excited !!

Untitled by G4V JW, on Flickr

:thumb:


----------



## Jag 63

Bought and delivered during this week.


----------



## SamFishlock

The stripper scent really is lovely. Thought I'd try the wash+wax as it's the only Chemical Guys wash I haven't tried. Needed a new wheel brush.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

AS Tardis ordered from Polished Bliss :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

PM jet wash and wax, alloy wheel stain remover and 5ltrs glass cleaner:thumb:
My budgeting isn't going too well


----------



## camerashy

PM jet wash and wax


----------



## 123HJMS

Jag 63 said:


> Bought and delivered during this week.


Fancy anymore QD/Sealants?


----------



## 66Cobra

Clean ocd said:


> vyair ? by chance did you use discount code i put up


Sorry for the late reply.

Cheers for the discount code and yep Vyair great service good price. Just need to get a day to try.

Would you suggest emptying the vessel once used or leave it with water in I won't be using it every weekend.

Cheers again great advice...:thumb


----------



## pajd

Jag 63 said:


> Bought and delivered during this week.


What pads and Mitt are those mate? And how much?


----------



## Jag 63

golftdi said:


> What pads and Mitt are those mate? And how much?


Hi
The White microfibre pads came from ShopnShine,Derby £1.00 each, the wash mitt was from www.sheepskinshop.co.uk. It is quite big and that cost £12.50 delivered only took a couple of days to arrive,not had time to use it yet.

Rick


----------



## Jag 63

123HJMS said:


> Fancy anymore QD/Sealants?


A few I know, I plan to 50/50 mix the C2V3 with the Sonax like another member here, I do like Adam's QD and have never tried Gyeon Wetcoat yet so that will be handy when I haven't the time to do spray and buff.
Eventually I will stick to one product I hope


----------



## 5kinner

These turned up to today .... itching to try them!


----------



## RichieM

This arrived yesterday morning


----------



## difficultrogue

Farecla g3 clay mitt - just had a new van delivered and the paint felt as rough as a bears ar$e!

Not any more as the mitt done a superb job1

This was what I did,

Wash-mitt-wash-srp-wash-fk 1000, jobs a good un!


----------



## suspal

Hd polishes of our very own Spoony,thanks mate.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


----------



## Andy-P

Chemical Guys Glossworks Glaze, and Chemical Guys Afterwash.


----------



## Griffy

CarChem 10 bottle sample pack from Cleanyourride :thumb:


----------



## Storry

66Cobra said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> Cheers for the discount code and yep Vyair great service good price. Just need to get a day to try.
> 
> Would you suggest emptying the vessel once used or leave it with water in I won't be using it every weekend.
> 
> Cheers again great advice...:thumb


Which discount code was this? How many litres is the di vessel?


----------



## Clean ocd

Storry said:


> Which discount code was this? How many litres is the di vessel?


use the search function


----------



## Clean ocd

66Cobra said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> Cheers for the discount code and yep Vyair great service good price. Just need to get a day to try.
> 
> Would you suggest emptying the vessel once used or leave it with water in I won't be using it every weekend.
> 
> Cheers again great advice...:thumb


don't need to empty it no but if you do makes it a bit lighter to cary when moving it


----------



## Jag 63

For cleaning inside the car instead of using the house vacuum.


----------



## V3nom

Great buy mate! I bought the George a couple of years back and don't think I could do without it now!


----------



## Jag 63

V3nom said:


> Great buy mate! I bought the George a couple of years back and don't think I could do without it now!


That's good news never used one of these before, thought I would give it a try don't like to deprive the wife of her vacuum. :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Looks like I have just preordered a pot of glamour:thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Pittsy said:


> Looks like I have just preordered a pot of glamour:thumb:


same here rude not to at that price


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Me as well and Entourage


----------



## rory1992

Sp show detailer v3 thanks to andys review mixing it with bsd, finishkare ultra slick 425, interior brush set and a serious performance ultra plush cloth


----------



## MDC250

Thanks initially to the nod from Camerashy I've also pre-ordered a sample of Glamour.

Popped a few Dr Beasley's products on as well to try out at some point.


----------



## Short1e

Nice delivery from Craig at CarProUK. New goodies for my new car



Couple of bits from Dom at ShopNShine


----------



## Rascal_69

Picked up a few bits yesterday at cold day out meet at defined detail. 

10 x small suedes 
10x grey boas
20x viper mf's
Carpro leather coat 30ml
Carpro fabric 500ml
Carpro glass pads 2 big 2 small
10ml forte flyby

Imperial wax falloff 5ltr
Imperial wax final shine 
Imperial wax bird and insect remover
Imperial wax interior

Hd cut
Hd polish
Hd uno
Hd adapt
Hd aio

Dooka large pad and wheel mit in green


----------



## Tsubodai

Like others I ordered a sample pot of Glamour yesterday, also 2.5 ltr PM Jet Wash to compare to the TFR, and a couple of microfibres.


----------



## V3nom

Adam's Detail Spray
Big Yellow Drying MF

Both from Prestige Car Care


----------



## ALLR_155528

CarChem Tailored Shampoo
Valet Pro Brush Interior
Valet Pro Brush Exterior
Swissvax Brush
50ml Measuring Cup
150ml Measuring Cup


----------



## Pittsy

This little lot turned up yesterday:thumb:


----------



## Mk3Brick

Autosmart Topaz, Dispenser bootle and Bubblegum Blast al from Elite Car Care.


----------



## Ns1980

Had 5L of Car Chem snow foam arrive today. Their deal was irresistible at £10.20!!


----------



## Juke_Fan

A little trip to see my Autosmart rep today :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

On the recommendation of Alex at Elite, one of these -


----------



## RichieM

Todays arrivals


----------



## s29nta

Juke_Fan said:


> A little trip to see my Autosmart rep today :thumb:


two products there that are on my want list next time i go on the Autosmart van, mirror image and trim ultra, nice haul mate:thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan

Can't wait to try them out. Colleague at work was so taken with the idea of Topaz I had to get 5ltrs for him!


----------



## s29nta

Juke_Fan said:


> Can't wait to try them out. Colleague at work was so taken with the idea of Topaz I had to get 5ltrs for him!


report back on the trim ultra mate if you get chance:thumb:


----------



## s29nta

these arrived today:thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo

Good buys Nige, h2go is very impressive stuff:thumb:
Forgot to mention I have there qd,aswell as the adams,give me a shout when you want some.


----------



## Juke_Fan

s29nta said:


> report back on the trim ultra mate if you get chance:thumb:


Will do - be a month or so before I will get to apply it.


----------



## stumpy90

Couple of bits from i4D


----------



## Clean ocd

never bought but was a thank you gift from magpiev6 for making her sun gun for her


----------



## s29nta

moonstone mo said:


> Good buys Nige, h2go is very impressive stuff:thumb:
> Forgot to mention I have there qd,aswell as the adams,give me a shout when you want some.


top man, cheers:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Not technically a detailing product but a cool thing to have on my ring (so to speak)


----------



## ALLR_155528

CarChem Tailored Made Shampoo
Valet Pro Interior and Exterior brushes
Obsession Wax Custom Air Freshener


----------



## M-P

:buffer:


----------



## Jag 63

Gtechniq I1 to pre damp my microfibre applicators when I apply my Gtechniq C2V3, when the weather improve's. More stuff coming tomorrow or Friday fingers crossed.


----------



## RichieM

Todays 










Hopefully, I'll get a delivery from Waxamomo tomorrow to


----------



## MEH4N

Autosmart tango and topaz - 5 litres each.
envy brushes.
2 bottles of ODK QD.


----------



## Summit Detailing

Envy's Iron Awe has just arrived:thumb:


----------



## ALLR_155528

Swissvax Brush
2x measuring cups


----------



## Scrim-1-

5L Autofinesse verso
Autofinesse mercury 

Both arrived today, Tomorrow I have a pot of Britemax vantage and 4l Gyeon wetcoat coming.


----------



## suspal

I'm not saying anything.


----------



## Clancy

Got a few goodies on order should be here soon, not really detailing related but my new clutch came today so can fit that tomorrow as planned!


----------



## RichieM

so order arrived, much disappoint








No spray triggers for the 2 that should have them & the long reach brush i ordered was out of stock so they included another pack of the Silverline brushes, which are quite frankly ****e


----------



## AllenF

You could take up painting while your waiting????

You got a spare set of brushes after all


----------



## Clean ocd

wee order from polish bliss only bad point didn't come with batteries :O lol


----------



## Bigoggy

Got myself some t1, bio brisk 1l and some carchem bubblegum spray


----------



## tat

Few items arrived today. :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Some more goodies to try.SJ.


----------



## camerashy

5ltr of Autoshine Topaz Polish


----------



## Pittsy

Nice haul that Stone, the angled wheel woolie is a revalation:thumb:


----------



## matt-rudd

10L of car chem snow foam


----------



## kwaka jack

Few new items turned up today


----------



## Jag 63

Arrived today only ordered late Wednesday afternoon, just a few more bits to come now.


----------



## Jonnybbad




----------



## MDC250

^ Wax Pack looks great, bit gutted Glamour is out before the main release! Thems the breaks


----------



## squiretolley

MDC250 said:


> ^ Wax Pack looks great, bit gutted Glamour is out before the main release! Thems the breaks


Second that! Looks like a bargain.


----------



## Scrim-1-

stonejedi said:


> Some more goodies to try.SJ.


How come your bathe looks a different colour?


----------



## stonejedi

Scrim-1- said:


> How come your bathe looks a different colour?


You will have to ask polished bliss mate,as its my first time purchasing it and it will be my first time using it too once i get the chance,or it could also be that its bathe and not bathe+.SJ.


----------



## chrisgreen

I'll just leave this here.....


----------



## 5kinner

this little lot turned up on Friday!


----------



## ALLR_155528

Today I received my order from detailers passions 1ltr spray bottle and Mesto foamer with free snow foam


----------



## ALLR_155528

It should usually blue but there was a batch fault that's why some are green



Scrim-1- said:


> How come your bathe looks a different colour?


----------



## stonejedi

ALLR_155528 said:


> It should usually blue but there was a batch fault that's why some are green


Does it effect it in a negative manner or is it just in its appearance?.SJ.


----------



## Mark R5

Waxybox XL, ODK Glamour, should keep me ticking over :thumb:


----------



## Jag 63

ALLR_155528 said:


> Today I received my order from detailers passions 1ltr spray bottle and Mesto foamer with free snow foam


Mine should arrive early next week, think I got the last one.


----------



## neilb62

Just ordered some Soft 99 Fusso Dark. Hoping it'll look amazing on BMW LeMans Blue...:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Got this whilst mooching around the shops waiting for Miss P to get her hair cut, £2 too:thumb:


----------



## rory1992

I have exactly the same, its not bad for £2 perfect for spraying pm tfr and jetwash and wax


----------



## ALLR_155528

To be honest don't know just remember seeing it in a thread see link below for thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=356676&page=2



stonejedi said:


> Does it effect it in a negative manner or is it just in its appearance?.SJ.


----------



## IanJones

ordered a 12 pack yellow wax application pads from the bay for 99p


----------



## pajd

Meguiars 2pk foam applicator pads
Polished Bliss super buffing towel
Meguiars Microfiber Applicator Pad
Microfiber Madness Incredisponge


----------



## MDC250

Foam handles to fit Wheel Woolies x 3


----------



## s29nta

MDC250 said:


> Foam handles to fit Wheel Woolies x 3


would one of these stop my angled woolie spinning in my hand all the time? been thinking of putting something on it.


----------



## greymda

IanJones said:


> ordered a 12 pack yellow wax application pads from the bay for 99p


can you share the link or item id?


----------



## dreamtheater

Bought a Wax Pack No.2 which won't be shipped until the end of March!!!


----------



## MDC250

s29nta said:


> would one of these stop my angled woolie spinning in my hand all the time? been thinking of putting something on it.


I'll let you know when they turn up next week 

Think you can now order WW with them integrated?


----------



## IanJones

greymda said:


> can you share the link or item id?


for 99p im not expecting much, but thought I would try.

there are a lot of different sellers from overseas selling them for the same price

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151534315929?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## nbray67

IanJones said:


> for 99p im not expecting much, but thought I would try.
> 
> there are a lot of different sellers from overseas selling them for the same price
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151534315929?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


They are quite thin mate so I now tend to use them for tyre dressings.

Then again, for 99p, they are rather cheap so why not.


----------



## Phil-1

For 99p if you use them once then grow them out its still worth a try.


----------



## dillinja999

lustre wax
dd-cc wax
carbon collective air fresheners
dr beasleys pre wax prep
mothers california gold paste wax


----------



## Sicskate

Just ordered 1ltr of AG SRP from Amazon for £10.49 bargain!


----------



## Jag 63

My too good to miss offer arrived today, all for £19.99 including delivery. Great service from " Detailers Passion"
Thank You


----------



## cossiecol

Decided to take the plunge and order up some AMMO products after deliberating about it for ages so I went for:

AMMO Skin
AMMO Paste wax
AMMO Brute (wheel soap)
AMMO Hydrate
AMMO SHAG

Looking forward to getting some use out of them and perhaps doing a review. Had to cut the order down a bit as the shipping costs were getting higher  so next time I may see if anyone wants to split the cost of shipping.

FYI use code TST to get $10 off the order.


----------



## dillinja999

whats ammo shag? lol


----------



## Sutty 90

It's a seductive aftershave for detailers who are looking fun with a mystery lady of the night.

Sutty.


----------



## Goodylax

cossiecol said:


> Decided to take the plunge and order up some AMMO products after deliberating about it for ages so I went for:
> 
> AMMO Skin
> AMMO Paste wax
> AMMO Brute (wheel soap)
> AMMO Hydrate
> AMMO SHAG
> 
> Looking forward to getting some use out of them and perhaps doing a review. Had to cut the order down a bit as the shipping costs were getting higher  so next time I may see if anyone wants to split the cost of shipping.
> 
> FYI use code TST to get $10 off the order.


I have Brute and Mud- great products
I was tempted to try a bottle of Spit when they did a promo last week....
Looking forward to the review on the wax and Skin


----------



## cossiecol

dillinja999 said:


> whats ammo shag? lol


Not the best name for a product I have to admit lol


----------



## Spoony

cossiecol said:


> Decided to take the plunge and order up some AMMO products after deliberating about it for ages so I went for:
> 
> AMMO Skin
> AMMO Paste wax
> AMMO Brute (wheel soap)
> AMMO Hydrate
> AMMO SHAG
> 
> Looking forward to getting some use out of them and perhaps doing a review. Had to cut the order down a bit as the shipping costs were getting higher  so next time I may see if anyone wants to split the cost of shipping.
> 
> FYI use code TST to get $10 off the order.


Sure we could arrange something as a collective. I told myself I wouldn't buy more but looks like good stuff to try.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Just ordered from polished bliss
Autofinesse handi puck
Autofinesse scrubi pad
3m polishing pad 80mm
3m finishing pad 80mm
Scholl polishing pad 85mm


----------



## Clean ocd

ammo i really fancy it , what was the shipping if you don't mind me asking


----------



## jamiepollock643

Annoyingly a lot of my products have run low at the same time, so decided to go all out,

Auto finesse - lather 5L
Auto finesse - iron out 5L
Auto finesse - crystal 5L
Auto finesse - Imperial 5L
Auto finesse - citrus power 5L

Wolfs chemicals - nano shampoo 1L
Wolfs chemicals - bodyguard
Wolfs chemicals - shine and glaze
Wolfs chemicals - repetition quick detailer

Gyeon - wet coat

All auto finesse ran low, really want to try the wolfs chemicals stuff as the 3 products I've tried so far have been very very good. And gyeon wet coat, because it's gyeon wet coat......maybe pick a few more bits and bobs up before the end of the month.


----------



## cossiecol

Clean ocd said:


> ammo i really fancy it , what was the shipping if you don't mind me asking


Don't mind at all, I cut it down to $38 which for the size of box it will be actually seems reasonable. I cut it down by removing 2 bottles and a scrub pad, the shipping was going to be $56 so seemed like the thing to do.


----------



## cossiecol

Spoony said:


> Sure we could arrange something as a collective. I told myself I wouldn't buy more but looks like good stuff to try.


I'll be sure to post it up next time I'm ordering and see what we can work out


----------



## Clean ocd

cossiecol said:


> Don't mind at all, I cut it down to $38 which for the size of box it will be actually seems reasonable. I cut it down by removing 2 bottles and a scrub pad, the shipping was going to be $56 so seemed like the thing to do.


5 bottles for 38 delivered is that.which about 25 quid not too bad considering from America


----------



## tyson1989

Karcher k4 just arrived today.First of my many planned purchases


----------



## cossiecol

Clean ocd said:


> 5 bottles for 38 delivered is that.which about 25 quid not too bad considering from America


Yeah that's what I thought.


----------



## ALLR_155528

Today I received 2.5L of PM Jet Wash and Wax also Gyeon Cure


----------



## Clancy

Some more m205, a litre of panel wipe and some cloths


----------



## RichieM

and todays haul 









I was drunk when I did the PowerMaxed order & ordered 5 litres of wheel cleaner by mistake lol


----------



## Mini devil

RichieM said:


> and todays haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was drunk when I did the PowerMaxed order & ordered 5 litres of wheel cleaner by mistake lol


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I bet you opened it thinking wow what a freebie lol


----------



## James_R

Britemax Metal Polish twins

Already tried a corner of my aluminium chequer plate and its fantastic stuff!!

Looking forward to finishing a whole plate off at the weekend and sealing the finish in.
Makes the usual dull aluminium look like its chrome plated now!


----------



## ALLR_155528

Hopefully you have learnt a lesson not to order products when drunk



RichieM said:


> and todays haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was drunk when I did the PowerMaxed order & ordered 5 litres of wheel cleaner by mistake lol


----------



## BadgerJCW

RichieM said:


> and todays haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was drunk when I did the PowerMaxed order & ordered 5 litres of wheel cleaner by mistake lol


What microfibre towels are they bud?


----------



## RichieM

BadgerJCW said:


> What microfibre towels are they bud?


they are these http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=436 £7.95 for 3 and great quality :thumb:


----------



## RichieM

ALLR_155528 said:


> Hopefully you have learnt a lesson not to order products when drunk


Its a regular occurrence


----------



## BadgerJCW

RichieM said:


> they are these http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=436 £7.95 for 3 and great quality :thumb:


Thanks for the info :thumb:


----------



## pagaz

This is my new Gloria Foam Master 50 :





and inflator cordless ASI500 :


----------



## Bigoggy

BadgerJCW said:


> Thanks for the info :thumb:


Good cloths those mate


----------



## supraGZaerotop

[been wanting this beast for a while now, thought why not ;-)

URL=http://s331.photobucket.com/user/supraGZaerotop/media/garage/5F03513E-D7A7-4A57-B406-F53D87F1B118_zps85c1ptzm.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Bigoggy

How much was it mate


----------



## dillinja999

supraGZaerotop said:


> [been wanting this beast for a while now, thought why not ;-)
> 
> URL=http://s331.photobucket.com/user/supraGZaerotop/media/garage/5F03513E-D7A7-4A57-B406-F53D87F1B118_zps85c1ptzm.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


now you have got to master the stance on the box


----------



## AllenF

Oh god i seen the bloke on the boxes missus use one of these in the same fashion doing her interior too.( it was funny as ****)


----------



## Jag 63

This arrived today from " Bear's Wax Factory " and all in one piece as you can see, not like some of you I have read about today. I would like to say this is my last order for a while, but you know what it's like. Not sure my ears can take more verbal bashing though, now where did I put those ear plugs


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Bigoggy said:


> How much was it mate


£299 + £3 odd next day post


----------



## supraGZaerotop

dillinja999 said:


> now you have got to master the stance on the box


na, wont be cleaning horse boxes with it ;-)


----------



## RichieM

Saw this in ASDA









Bought it due to this video:




&


----------



## RSPSTEVE

I bought this
http://www.directhoses.net/products/snow-foam-lance
this 
http://www.diy.com/departments/karc...05_BQ&ef_id=VPcOUAAABN8vkReM:20150304135320:s
And this 
http://www.diy.com/departments/hozelock-green-metal-plastic-hose-reel-hose-25m/70436_BQ.prd

Just starting out ...got a brand new Vw T5 kombi turning up any minute ! ..I hope .


----------



## Bizcam

:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Last products for a little while.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

stonejedi said:


> Last products for a little while.SJ.


I thought you were on a ban?:lol:


----------



## stonejedi

Shhhhhhh.SJ.


----------



## suspal

stonejedi said:


> Shhhhhhh.SJ.


:lol:


----------



## stonejedi

Never a truer word spoken suspal.Good One:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Alfieharley1

stonejedi said:


> Last products for a little while.SJ.


What's the Do Lave?


----------



## stonejedi

Alfieharley1 said:


> What's the Do Lave?


A quality Shampoo:thumb:tried some around my friends house and loved it so bought my own.SJ.


----------



## bigalc

Fukupica arrived today to go with my Fusso Dark.
Great service from Nipponshine.


----------



## IanJones

50Cal cover up glaze was delivered today


----------



## Alfieharley1

stonejedi said:


> A quality Shampoo:thumb:tried some around my friends house and loved it so bought my own.SJ.


Who's the company and where you buy I'm interested 

No worries found them on bears wax


----------



## bradleymarky

1 litre of Topaz.
1 carpro boa.


----------



## stonejedi

Alfieharley1 said:


> Who's the company and where you buy I'm interested
> 
> No worries found them on bears wax


:thumb:Give it a try mate it wont disappoint.SJ.


----------



## camerashy

stonejedi said:


> A quality Shampoo:thumb:tried some around my friends house and loved it so bought my own.SJ.


You should have tried the DD QD V2 as well extremely good and well priced.


----------



## Slammedorion

Thanks to advice on here

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/das-21e-dual-action-polisher/prod_1391.html

4 of us at work have bought a Das21e at a great price from CYC today...


----------



## stonejedi

camerashy said:


> You should have tried the DD QD V2 as well extremely good and well priced.


Next time.SJ.


----------



## c4 loeb

Only joined on Saturday so ordered some items.


----------



## tightlines

c4 loeb said:


> Only joined on Saturday so ordered some items.


Slippery slope :wave::detailer:


----------



## tyson1989

Slammedorion said:


> Thanks to advice on here
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/das-21e-dual-action-polisher/prod_1391.html
> 
> 4 of us at work have bought a Das21e at a great price from CYC today...


just ordered one as well


----------



## Slammedorion

tyson1989 said:


> just ordered one as well


Lol :thumb: Hope there good
Did us a great price for 4...


----------



## asspur96

GLIPTONE LEATHER CARE SET
SPOT POLISHING PADS C/W SMALL DA ADAPTER 
GTECHNIQ C5 
BLACK MAMBA GLOVES


----------



## chrisgreen

Little new addition to the Wax Flight Case:


ODK Glamour by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## bigalc

This lot arrived today.
Ready for the spring now.
Thanks DW for all the info.


----------



## mike41

This came today


----------



## hobbs182

Glamour, entourage and Beasley's plastic sealant


----------



## dis

hi guys, just received some megs ultimate wash and wax.
what's this stuff like?


----------



## Dougnorwich

dis said:


> hi guys, just received some megs ultimate wash and wax.
> what's this stuff like?


Rubbish send it back......

Only kidding


----------



## chrisgreen

dis said:


> hi guys, just received some megs ultimate wash and wax.
> what's this stuff like?


It's very good.


----------



## Clean ocd

also the smell of the megs wash and wax is great


----------



## shakey85

Bought these over the past few days. Looking forward to trying the HD stuff


----------



## Spoony

That 3D stuff is the business  

Nitro Seal is a cracking LSP.


----------



## MDC250

Arrived today, two lots...


----------



## Clean ocd

get the wax off the top of radiator man don't want it ruined


----------



## MDC250

Clean ocd said:


> get the wax off the top of radiator man don't want it ruined


My house is freezing, warmer outside than in so no chance of it melting. In all seriousness rads went off hours ago 

Will be put to bed tomorrow in the cellar with Sterling and Venture


----------



## AndyA4TDI

MDC250 said:


> My house is freezing, warmer outside than in so no chance of it melting. In all seriousness rads went off hours ago
> 
> Will be put to bed tomorrow in the cellar with Sterling and Venture


What, with the rest of the stuff your wife doesn't know about


----------



## Pittsy

MDC250 said:


> Arrived today, two lots...


Are they Wheel Woolie handles to the right?


----------



## MDC250

AndyA4TDI said:


> What, with the rest of the stuff your wife doesn't know about


Don't know what you are on about Andy, I never buy detailing gear 



Pittsy said:


> Are they Wheel Woolie handles to the right?


Sure are, quite happy with the purchase as got the vent brush as a freebie to trial


----------



## BadgerJCW

MDC250 said:


> Don't know what you are on about Andy, I never buy detailing gear
> 
> Sure are, quite happy with the purchase as got the vent brush as a freebie to trial


Who are selling the vent brushes matey?


----------



## dan.j.sinclair

This lot just arrived from Amazon. 
Dan


----------



## 123HJMS

BH Korossol
Sonax BSD
0000# wire wool


----------



## MDC250

BadgerJCW said:


> Who are selling the vent brushes matey?


Not on sale yet as far as I know...


----------



## IanJones

g3 clay mitt
halfords wheel cleaning brush with mesh/noodle head


cant get picture to turn around?


----------



## c4 loeb

Are the clay mitts any good


----------



## Bigoggy

Yes mate there really good and quicker to use


----------



## c4 loeb

I'll get myself one tomorrow


----------



## Bigoggy

Theres a good review by rabidracoon if you type in g3 clay mit in the search. He swayed me towards the mitt with how easy and cheap it is to use. Even shows you how to


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Bigoggy said:


> Theres a good review by rabidracoon if you type in g3 clay mit in the search. He swayed me towards the mitt with how easy and cheap it is to use. Even shows you how to


As if by magic

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=330602


----------



## Bigoggy

Thanks rabid my phone wouldnt let me put a link up. Great review And thanks for making it easy to understand, and demonstrating how to use mate


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Bigoggy said:


> Thanks rabid my phone wouldnt let me put a link up. Great review And thanks for making it easy to understand, and demonstrating how to use mate


You are very welcome mate


----------



## Goodylax

MDC250 said:


> Arrived today, two lots...


Nice pick up :thumb:
Do a review on Plasma Coat for us bud 
Been on the fence about ordering a tub and want to know what someone who doesn't own a shop thinks


----------



## xoxclairexox

Bought some goodies, been waiting to try them out but it's been rubbish weather..


----------



## MDC250

Goodylax said:


> Nice pick up :thumb:
> 
> Do a review on Plasma Coat for us bud
> 
> Been on the fence about ordering a tub and want to know what someone who doesn't own a shop thinks


Nice spot, was actually going to ask if anybody has used this and can let me know what they think!

The sample comes in the dinkiest of tubs but I've never seen such quality packaging so hoping it bodes well.

Let's face it any product called plasma is bound to be awesome 

The whole Dr Beasley's range intrigues me for some reason...


----------



## Pittsy

Picked this up this morning


----------



## Oldsparky

Arrived today fancied having a play with foam and for 20 quid couldn't resist it!


----------



## Goodylax

MDC250 said:


> Nice spot, was actually going to ask if anybody has used this and can let me know what they think!
> 
> The sample comes in the dinkiest of tubs but I've never seen such quality packaging so hoping it bodes well.
> 
> Let's face it any product called plasma is bound to be awesome
> 
> The whole Dr Beasley's range intrigues me for some reason...


I also like a lot of their products. I got a dinky sample of it from them last year, but haven't got around to it. Could probably only do a panel with it though....


----------



## Blueberry

I've used Plasma Coat but didn't impress me. It's quite a strange product in that it's very creamy for a LSP. Didn't appear to leave much behind in terms of shine. I sold it on and I don't do that very often.


----------



## matt-rudd

Blueberry said:


> I've used Plasma Coat but didn't impress me. It's quite a strange product in that it's very creamy for a LSP. Didn't appear to leave much behind in terms of shine. I sold it on and I don't do that very often.


I was the same, didn't like the texture and was more than a handful to buff off once I had killed both of my arms removing It all the moisture on a night time came you could still see the application circle motions I had done. Not the product for me


----------



## Storry

Got some Autobrite direct citrus power wash off my mate and a few bottles from shop and shine


----------



## suspal

I've used Plasma Coat but didn't impress me. It's quite a strange product in that it's very creamy for a LSP. Didn't appear to leave much behind in terms of shine. I sold it on and I don't do that very often.
post#26
http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?p=4432805
Quote:
Originally Posted by matt-rudd View Post
I was the same, didn't like the texture and was more than a handful to buff off once I had killed both of my arms removing It all the moisture on a night time came you could still see the application circle motions I had done. Not the product for me 
Improper application of product,easy blame the product.


----------



## Blueberry

suspal said:


> I've used Plasma Coat but didn't impress me. It's quite a strange product in that it's very creamy for a LSP. Didn't appear to leave much behind in terms of shine. I sold it on and I don't do that very often.
> post#26
> http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?p=4432805
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by matt-rudd View Post
> I was the same, didn't like the texture and was more than a handful to buff off once I had killed both of my arms removing It all the moisture on a night time came you could still see the application circle motions I had done. Not the product for me
> Improper application of product,easy blame the product.


??????


----------



## matt-rudd

suspal said:


> I've used Plasma Coat but didn't impress me. It's quite a strange product in that it's very creamy for a LSP. Didn't appear to leave much behind in terms of shine. I sold it on and I don't do that very often.
> post#26
> http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?p=4432805
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by matt-rudd View Post
> I was the same, didn't like the texture and was more than a handful to buff off once I had killed both of my arms removing It all the moisture on a night time came you could still see the application circle motions I had done. Not the product for me
> Improper application of product,easy blame the product.


Followed the instructions, easy enough for you to jump to conclusions too by the look of it


----------



## suspal

matt-rudd said:


> Followed the instructions, easy enough for you to jump to conclusions too by the look of it


No mate just experience.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Detailing goodies:

Metro Vac Blaster Sidekick
Gyeon Q2M Woolie
Wheel Woolies

Non-detailing:

Scanguage II for the RS :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

After being advised to try the DD QD by camerashy i convinced my wife that it was needed for my on going product Trials.I also purchased some reload in the group buy which i have been saying to myself that i always wanted to try since reload first came out but never got chance to,so i am quite looking forward to try this new version reload as it is supposed to be the best version yet,it came with a nice orange carpro microfibre which has miraculously disappeared,but i have a suspicion that my wife has claimed it as she said that she really liked the colour,Bless!.SJ.


----------



## Phil-1

I visited shop n shine in Derby today. Got a pair of grit guards for my buckets (they not fit, so will have to get new ones) and dragons breath fallout remover. Not a lot but the service was spot on


----------



## scratcher

I finally took the plunge and ordered some Scholl polish to try after all the feedback they've had over the last couple of years.


----------



## Bigoggy

Just ordered 5L of autofinesse verso. 5L of car chem revolt. 500ml car chem cool water airfreshener. 1L autosmart bio brisk. Gtechniq t1 250ml. G3 clay mitt and 36 mf cloths from costco. And gtechniq c5 for when my wheels are powdercoated next week. I really hope it comes while the mrs is in work lol


----------



## Shopnshine

Phil-1 said:


> I visited shop n shine in Derby today. Got a pair of grit guards for my buckets (they not fit, so will have to get new ones) and dragons breath fallout remover. Not a lot but the service was spot on


Phil, drop me an email regarding the Grit Guards if they don't fit. See if we can sort something for you [email protected]


----------



## Pittsy

stonejedi said:


> After being advised to try the DD QD by camerashy i convinced my wife that it was needed for my on going product Trials.I also purchased some reload in the group buy which i have been saying to myself that i always wanted to try since reload first came out but never got chance to,so i am quite looking forward to try this new version reload as it is supposed to be the best version yet,it came with a nice orange carpro microfibre which has miraculously disappeared,but i have a suspicion that my wife has claimed it as she said that she really liked the colour,Bless!.SJ.


Nice haul SJ..:thumb:
What happened to the ban?:lol:


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## chrisgreen

Small wax splurge over the last week, courtesy of Infinity Wax and ODK.


Waxes - glorious waxes by Chris Green, on Flickr

The white labels I added, so that it was clearer to see which is which when they are in my Wax Flight Case.


----------



## Bigoggy

Whats the infinity like mate seen a few on ebay


----------



## chrisgreen

Bigoggy said:


> Whats the infinity like mate seen a few on ebay


They are really good - very easy on, easy off, but the finish is extremely good. Some of them have scratch fillers so are good for masking fine scratches and swirls. They have two lines for light cars and two for darks, as well as an all rounder wax and a new very hard hybrid wax called Atom - still getting to grips with that one.

Hoping they will come onto DW soon so we can properly discuss them.


----------



## stonejedi

Pittsy said:


> Nice haul SJ..:thumb:
> What happened to the ban?:lol:


Your supposed to be on my side bruvas I said before mum's the word.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

Always on your side fella:thumb:
I have resorted to getting things sent to work these days....
Alot easier than the tellings off


----------



## Goodylax

^^yep, my stuff gets quickly shuffled to my garage to be opened in peace


----------



## greymda

2 Kent drying towels shipped to a friend in UK and next week he has a flight to my country.

this hard i get anything related to detailing


----------



## s29nta

more autosmart swag:thumb:


----------



## Chizn

Just starting out, some essentials arrived!


----------



## Spoony

chrisgreen said:


> They are really good - very easy on, easy off, but the finish is extremely good. Some of them have scratch fillers so are good for masking fine scratches and swirls. They have two lines for light cars and two for darks, as well as an all rounder wax and a new very hard hybrid wax called Atom - still getting to grips with that one.
> 
> Hoping they will come onto DW soon so we can properly discuss them.


Good to know. Looking to try some. Just not sure what.


----------



## dak2v

This plate arrived today to protect my mat & stop it getting anymore worn not sure how good it will be


----------



## RichieM

I had a great trip out to shopnshine.co.uk in Derby today.
And came away with:








Surprised CG's V07 looks and smells exactly like Orange Juice 
better not be


----------



## shaun1982

Last night I made my first purchase from shopnshine, bought some monster microfibers & some stripper scent lol. 
Also bought a set of the envy detail brushes too


----------



## Tsubodai

DAS6 pro from CYC with Megs UC, 205 & white, orange, green hexlogic pads. Looking forward to using it at the weekend.


----------



## A3_fsi86

Just received this little lot from Autofinesse, great service as usual:thumb:


----------



## evietnam

Rupes Bigfoot


----------



## nbray67

PM Jet Wash N Wax, delivered while I'm off and the wife is at work, cheers Wayne!!
Venus Foamer for applying it.

Then some flexipads stuff from fleabay as they were reduced and I needed some MORE applicators and a 3'' DA backing plate.


----------



## Pittsy

nbray67 said:


> PM Jet Wash N Wax, delivered while I'm off and the wife is at work, cheers Wayne!!
> Venus Foamer for applying it.
> 
> Then some flexipads stuff from fleabay as they were reduced and I needed some MORE applicators and a 3'' DA backing plate.


Which store had the Flexipads stuff reduced?
I need a 3" backing plate 
Cheers fella :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Pittsy said:


> Which store had the Flexipads stuff reduced?
> I need a 3" backing plate
> Cheers fella :thumb:


PM'd mate.


----------



## danwel

I've just ordered a mesto foamer which hopefully is as good as people say it is. Never seen any reviews on the one you bought my Liverscum friend lol.


----------



## Megs Lad

Finally !!!!


----------



## nbray67

danwel said:


> I've just ordered a mesto foamer which hopefully is as good as people say it is. Never seen any reviews on the one you bought my Liverscum friend lol.


Ha ha Danwel my favourite Scum fan. Did anyone review Falcao before signing him BTW??? :lol:

It's commonly known as a Kwazar foamer. Gets good feedback.


----------



## stumpy90

nbray67 said:


> Did anyone review Falcao before signing him


Of course! The same bloke that Reviewed Forlan.

Not bought anything today but I've decided I'm going to save for a mini DA polisher


----------



## danwel

nbray67 said:


> Ha ha Danwel my favourite Scum fan. Did anyone review Falcao before signing him BTW??? :lol:
> 
> It's commonly known as a Kwazar foamer. Gets good feedback.


Ah right that I know lol. I plumped for the maesto foamer.

Stevie Wonder took a look at Falcao. In all fairness like Balotelli it COULD have been a stroke of genius but sadly it's a stroke of dog turd.


----------



## nbray67

danwel said:


> Ah right that I know lol. I plumped for the maesto foamer.
> 
> Stevie Wonder took a look at Falcao. In all fairness like Balotelli it COULD have been a stroke of genius but sadly it's a stroke of dog turd.


Touche my friend.

Both a bag a shee-ite!!


----------



## Paul-S

Had a bit of a meltdown on the Autosmart van 










Cheers
Paul-S


----------



## Juke_Fan

You got some good stuff there :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Paul-S said:


> Had a bit of a meltdown on the Autosmart van
> 
> Cheers
> Paul-S


As I pulled into B&Q Donny today there was a AS Truck there sorting out stock.

I think the name on the side was Steve Lovitt, or something like that.

I so so nearly stopped but I'm ok for AS stuff at the moment, would been nice to step inside though, or should I say it would've been stupid to step inside!!


----------



## chrisgreen

Treated myself to a little sample pack form Power Maxed:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Received 5L of this today


----------



## MDC250

Glow in the dark stuff rules


----------



## Rabidracoon28

MDC250 said:


> Glow in the dark stuff rules


Sure does pal









Creates a good shine too


----------



## MDC250

You know I'm gonna have to get me some


----------



## Sutty 90

Treated myself to a few new Auto Finesse goodies this afternoon. Dressel, Glisten, Vision and Revolution plus a car sticker and air freshener.

Sutty.


----------



## GleemSpray

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Received 5L of this today


*Pan´nel*
*n.* *1.* A kind of rustic saddle. *2.* _(Falconry)_ The stomach of a hawk. *3.* _(Mil.)_ A carriage for conveying a mortar and its bed, on a march.

Verily, young Master Racoon, Thy steeds saddle will shine most beauteously, like a burnished goblet of pure silver.... LOL


----------



## Jag 63

These came today from " ShopnShine" Derby great service from Dom as usual.
Thank You


----------



## IanJones

does anyone know if the Hi-Foam wash is wax safe please? I hope to be using it as a snow foam

thanks
Ian


----------



## Soul boy 68

IanJones said:


> does anyone know if the Hi-Foam wash is wax safe please? I hope to be using it as a snow foam
> 
> thanks
> Ian


Have you read the label?


----------



## Juke_Fan

Believe this is demon foam in trade quantities - I have used demon foam in a lance with no obvious LSP impact. 

Its does not produce that much foam and quickly runs off.


----------



## smifeune

Just got myself some scholl 17 and a green hex pad for some deeper marks on my car


----------



## matt-rudd

Bought G3 clay mitt, meguiars compound and meguiars endurance tire gel. All for less than £24, got to love 3 for 2 at Halfords


----------



## tyson1989

Picked up a G3 clay mitt at the weekend as well. Seem to be selling like hot cakes at the moment


----------



## matt-rudd

tyson1989 said:


> Picked up a G3 clay mitt at the weekend as well. Seem to be selling like hot cakes at the moment


Worth a try at the price


----------



## Coachman

Orders these from chemical guys


----------



## Slammedorion

Thanks to Polished Bliss



:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Slammedorion said:


> Thanks to Polished Bliss
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Those buffing cloths are very good.


----------



## Coachman

Been very intrested in looking at the Blackfore products


----------



## leehob

Gyeon iron 500ml, looking forward to giving it a try :thumb:


----------



## leehob

Soul boy 68 said:


> Those buffing cloths are very good.


I agree :thumb:


----------



## Adam16

My purchases over the past week or so ready for some sun


----------



## IanJones




----------



## Coachman

Had to add one more thing...order now sent...only taken me 8 hours to pick the products lol.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Nice little Auto Finesse order:

Glisten
Vision
Revolution
Hide Conditioner
Hide Cleanser


----------



## Slammedorion

Ljh1991 said:


> Been very intrested in looking at the Blackfore products


I can't fault Blackfire products...
Work well on our 3 cars plus others... :thumb:


----------



## Sutty 90

Not bought but received my new Auto Finesse goodies. Roll on weekend so I can try them out!

Sutty.


----------



## greymda

а friend of mine was in UK, so...


----------



## Coachman

Brought 3 spray bottles from B and Q. Not bad for £1 each. Very good quality as well.


----------



## James2614

Bought 5L of bubblegum snow foam as the mrs doesn't like the smell of my orange VP one. And I also got 2 litres of assorted 'flavour' spray wax as a top up for my collinite 476


----------



## RumblyTripod

Ljh1991 said:


> Had to add one more thing...order now sent...only taken me 8 hours to pick the products lol.


Someone's in for one hell of a polishing session!:buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Not bought today but arrived today after finally clearing customs and me paying the required import duty


----------



## suspal

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Not bought today but arrived today after finally clearing customs and me paying the required import duty


Ochhh bet you got hammered on the duty.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

suspal said:


> Ochhh bet you got hammered on the duty.


Worth it though pal


----------



## Pittsy

Nice haul rabid:thumb:


----------



## nbray67

suspal said:


> Ochhh bet you got hammered on the duty.


I'm in the states this Sept, Dallas and Oklahoma to be exact so I'll be having a look at what I can bring back to avoid the dreaded duty.

With that, what is available in the US that is expensive or difficult to get hold of?


----------



## Titanium Htail

Rabidracoon28 your PM inbox is full, could be all that waxing !!

John Tht.

#headsup


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Titanium Htail said:


> Rabidracoon28 your PM inbox is full, could be all that waxing !!
> 
> John Tht.
> 
> #headsup


Clear now John


----------



## Mini devil

My latest lot from slims detailing first order with them very impressed will be back for more soon 



And then got this a couple of weeks ago courtesy of cleanocd - if your reading this top man thank you!


----------



## suspal

I'm lucky in that respect I suppose my sister lives in NY.


----------



## Pip66

1ltr of Iron out, bottle of Glide and a Clay bar.
Yesterday from Auto Finesse.


----------



## Naddy37

Some goodies from Elite. Most impressed with their service.


----------



## cossiecol

These just arrived today  right after I'd finished washing my car 

Don't know how they work yet, but my god they are the best smelling products I've got!!!


----------



## Jag 63

Fetched these today from ShopnShine Derby.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Mini devil said:


> My latest lot from slims detailing first order with them very impressed will be back for more soon
> 
> 
> 
> And then got this a couple of weeks ago courtesy of cleanocd - if your reading this top man thank you!


Does your car smell? :lol:


----------



## IanJones

AG HD application pads
German application pad
snow foam lance


----------



## PaulBen

Flea bay buy


----------



## Mini devil

Scrim-1- said:


> Does your car smell? :lol:


haha ! with 5 cars at my household I like to make sure they all smell great


----------



## Oldsparky

Vics red wax. Looking forward to trying


----------



## Phil-1

Hex-logic pads, wash buckets and a Dodo wax sample pot. All from CYC


----------



## Goodylax

nbray67 said:


> I'm in the states this Sept, Dallas and Oklahoma to be exact so I'll be having a look at what I can bring back to avoid the dreaded duty.
> 
> With that, what is available in the US that is expensive or difficult to get hold of?


Megs products are cheaper here, others like Migliore and Dr.beasleys probably too


----------



## Superlander

Swissvax Shield, Couple of Swissvax applicators and an AF Aqua Deluxe drying towel that are arriving tomorrow. Recently bought a Nilfisk P150 as well which I am massively impressed with.


----------



## scratcher

Temptation got the better of me...

DAS6 Pro Plus and the 5" backing plate. I'm looking forward to seeing G what the larger throw DAs can do.


----------



## pajd

scratcher said:


> Temptation got the better of me...
> 
> DAS6 Pro Plus and the 5" backing plate. I'm looking forward to seeing G what the larger throw DAs can do.


Can the Pro Plus hold 4" soft pads?


----------



## camerashy

golftdi said:


> Can the Pro Plus hold 4" soft pads?


Don't think it can


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

dr beasleys glaze
af rejuvanate
af waxmates


----------



## danwel

5 rayon pads
Car pro CeriGlass glass
Mesto foamer and 500 ml of maxolen Magic foam


----------



## Alfieharley1

HD Care -
Dress
Speed
Touch
Glass
Polish
Express 
Poxy


----------



## k9vnd

Chemical guys black frost, cg fabric clean, cg fabric guard, cg microfiber wash, cg citrus gloss and wash, GTECH w5, dodo sour power and a cg diablo gel, loving the new look label's of the cg range too.


----------



## andspenka

Last week I bought,

Angelwax H2Go
2 x AF Aqua Deluxe
Gtechniq W5 Citrus APC


----------



## Spoony

Alfieharley1 said:


> HD Care -
> Dress
> Speed
> Touch
> Glass
> Polish
> Express
> Poxy


And protect!


----------



## Dannbodge

Menzerna PF2400 250ml
Menzerna SF4000 250ml
LC Tangerine Polishing 140mm Pad x2
LC Crimson Finishing 140mm Pad x2
75mm Rotary backing plate
Megs Unigrit 3000
Bilt Hamber Regular Clay
3M 3434 25mm Tape x 3 
AF Aqua Deluxe Drying Towel
AF Lather 500ml
AF Imperial 1L
Pad Cleaner (Snappy Clean) x3
Dr leather wipes (40 Wipes)
Auto Finesse Strawberry laces Air freshener

All ready for the spring paint correction of my E90 and taking advantage of the Polished Bliss 10% discount


----------



## Goodylax

Came last week


----------



## Tsubodai

More pads - I ordered 4 or 5 flexipads from Kuroworks with the 20% discount and a spot pad kit from CYC.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

A quick 'nearly-mid-week' order of FinishKare 1000HP Hi-Temp :thumb:


----------



## ALLR_155528

Received my first order from waxaddict 4x air freshener, 10x swabs and 2x glass microfibre cloths


----------



## Alfieharley1

Spoony said:


> And protect!


And fabric now lol


----------



## footfistart

Went to Costco and bought sof tools. This consists of the following.

Wash mitt, drying towl, polishing towl and a detailing towl. I thought for seven quid what have I got to loose.

Pictures as follows









































































Sorry for loads of pictures but they speak a thousand words. I think it would be great as a top up or detailing on a budget.

As the towels feel plushish I could get away with one for wax removal and rat for drying off.

Ryan


----------



## danwel

Just weighing up song sonax extreme protect and shine kit 9.99 and bsd 8.99!! Not sure I really need it but that's never stopped me before


----------



## Dougnorwich

On the advice of Mr andya4tdi

Af tough coat

To get free postage I also got
Af dressle
Af spritz
Af pad prime

Got a free air freshener and sample of gloss


----------



## SamFishlock

Went to Halfords as the 3 for 2 on all their stuff if back on.

Got some AG tar remover and glass polish. Also got the G3 applicator pads, they seem good for hand application. Screen wash and Rain-X was also BOGOF.


----------



## neilb62

Just ordered some Tripple and Finale.


----------



## shaun1982

Just ordered a litre of vp citrus pre wash, a wax mate, dodo fine grade clay sponge & need for speed, britemax grime out & 2 grit guards.


----------



## xoxclairexox

I got this today! Can't wait to give it a go


----------



## dillinja999




----------



## dan4291

Bilt Hamber Autofoam, Carpro Iron X, Chemical Guys Blue Hexlogic Pad, 5 foam applicators, Autobrite DBS bruahes and a Carpro BOA 500gsm MF cloth, all from ioClean


----------



## Bizcam

Sample packs arrived.:thumb:


----------



## 5doorfish

Nilfisk C110 4-5 PC Xtra Compact High Pressure Washer



£49.99! Thank you amazon!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## rojer386

5doorfish said:


> Nilfisk C110 4-5 PC Xtra Compact High Pressure Washer
> 
> 
> 
> £49.99! Thank you amazon!


I have this and what has made it better is the 10m hose I ordered from Direct Hoses recently.


----------



## 5doorfish

rojer386 said:


> I have this and what has made it better is the 10m hose I ordered from Direct Hoses recently.


thanks for the tip!
Ill have a look now...


----------



## Jag 63

My free bottle of Aio from i4detailing and a small bottle of C5.


----------



## tyson1989

Nice little haul from Elite just arrived


----------



## Simz

plus tango


----------



## Chris92VAG

Dodo juice - red mist trop
Dodo juice - bob quick detailer
Dodo juice - finger wax applicator 
Carpro - iron x
Wheel woolie (the angled one)

Normally a bilt hamber korrosol fan but cyc was out of stock


----------



## Adam16

Karcher K4 - the K2 is being returned on the weekend. I am now officially skint. Sure I will end up spending more of my none-existant money though!


----------



## justinio

Set of pressed plates
Fusso wax dark
Tornador 
Chipex
2 x Sonax BSD
2 x Sonax Matt ****pit cleaner
1 x Sonax Gummi plefge


----------



## Spoony

Some nice finish Kare for me.


----------



## ALLR_155528

Three orders actually

Dr Beasley's samples from BWF
Detailing samples from CYR
Detailing samples from Sample-this


----------



## justinio

Getting a bit carried away. 

Order from Ragmaster
2 waffle towels
2 plush microfibres
5 terry towels
5 general purpose microfibres
5 glass microfibres

Then another cheeky little order 
1 Adams yellow drying towel
1 iron x

And lastly a few bits from sample-this


----------



## chewy_

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpsvy1taamd.jpg.html]


----------



## MDC250

Thanks to Craig @ CarPro for running comp 

Bottle of Hydr02 Lite as my prize and rude of me not to top up the stinky stuff


----------



## Bizcam

Wax Pack no 2 Bottles spray heads and MF towel from PB.


----------



## C-220

Thanks to Matt at Angelwax today. Really impressed with the "Cleanliness" citrus prewash when put on with snowfoam gun. Top stuff.

http://[URL=https://flic.kr/p/rMsQ13]Clean your car time! by TRACshovel[/URL]


----------



## pajd

Bought my first ever polisher today, a DAS6 Pro along with some pads, polish and a backing plate. Also chucked in some Zaino Z2 and Gtechniq panel wipe


----------



## MDC250




----------



## Jonnybbad




----------



## ashers16




----------



## Pittsy

A bit too much and got a telling off


----------



## VAG-hag

Just ordered some renovo for my sisters mx5 when I detail it in a few weeks. The fabric hood is green with moss!!


----------



## leehob

Just bought some AF revive, and race glaze alcantara cleaner, just need some dry weather


----------



## N16k_W

Finally bought 20l buckets, grit guards and lids. Was looking for 3 but could only find good deals for pairs


----------



## MDC250

N16k_W said:


> Finally bought 20l buckets, grit guards and lids. Was looking for 3 but could only find good deals for pairs


Pick up a plasterers bucket from Wickes


----------



## Tsubodai

MDC250 said:


> Pick up a plasterers bucket from Wickes


+1
Great value.


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Today i bought....a Farecla G3 Clay Mitt, Meguiars ScratchX 2....and seeing as though the 3 for 2 is still on in Halfords, i thought i'd try Meguiars Glass Cleaner, seeing as though it was free


----------



## Bizcam

Purchased on Amazon at a great price. 



Purchased from a fellow DW member.:thumb:


----------



## Adam16

Got some Bilt Hamber Autofoam, Bilt Hamber Korrosol, Dodo Juice BTBM and Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash on the way.

Got this from Dave (anpictum) - Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro and Dodo microfibres - can't wait to use them.










Also got this for free from Rick (Jag 63) - not got any tyre gel at the minute so looking forward to giving it a go.


----------



## QPRsteve

Carplan hi foam shampoo, megs tyre gel and some autoglym rapid detailer! Grabbed the AG as had to pick some up free in a rush


----------



## Leebo310

Took advantage of the 30% discount and thought I'd give these a try...


----------



## -Raven-

You'll love both of those Leebo!!! 

Wait until you try that Adapt! Chemical cut as well as abrasive, it works soooo nice! HD is coming out with a whole range of polishes like that Adapt too. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

Some new products turned up today for me! 

HD Fabric Protector! Nano aerosol protection!










Kamikaze ISM and Over Coat! Can't wait to put these to good use!


----------



## Bill58

Just ordered Carpro Open Cell Foam Polishing Pads and Carpro Fixer.


----------



## Leebo310

-Raven- said:


> You'll love both of those Leebo!!!
> 
> Wait until you try that Adapt! Chemical cut as well as abrasive, it works soooo nice! HD is coming out with a whole range of polishes like that Adapt too. :thumb:


Ah cheers mate, yeah Spoony was saying the same thing about Adapt so I'm really looking forward to try it out! What sort of pads have you used it on? 
Good purchase on the fabric protector by the way, I was tempted to add that to mine but luckily for my bank balance I managed to resist!


----------



## jenks

Car Pro Reload '15 and Reset shampoo


----------



## PaulBen




----------



## Slabs




----------



## MDC250

PaulBen said:


> View attachment 41326


Phaenna is a cracking wax, sure you will enjoy that one


----------



## PaulBen

MDC250 said:


> Phaenna is a cracking wax, sure you will enjoy that one


Praying for good weather.


----------



## VAG-hag

Got me a das6 pro plus. Selection of pads. C5. G1. Beaver wax as its on at a tenner so I thought I'd try it...... Good hall day


----------



## Tsubodai

Incredimitt, White Satin and LeatherCoat from Polished Bliss.


----------



## Mike X

Just got delivery of a sparkly new DAS6 :buffer:
Just need a break in the weather now


----------



## Jordy Kuga

Some auto Finesse goodies


----------



## QPRsteve

Meguiars quick wax, megs ultimate polish, farecla G3 applicator pads, megs headlight kit


----------



## Sutty 90

Jordy Kuga said:


> Some auto Finesse goodies


Where did you get the Desire picture from? I've been after them for a while!

Sutty.


----------



## Adam16

Some stuff from The Ultimate Finish - brilliant service, great value and postage was less than 24 hours from order!

Bilt Hamber Auto Foam and Korrosol, Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash and Dodo Juice Born to be Mild.


----------



## Rotiform

Auto Finesse Verso and Lather.


----------



## hardyd44

Called in to see the doc for some stuff for work, ended up coming out with these as well :thumb:



was going to get bubble gum blast, but found it was a bit sweet for my taste, but absolutely love the smell of cool.


----------



## Bigoggy

Its dont tell the missus time haha


----------



## Adam16

4 bottles of CarPlan 2.5L de-ionised water for diluting quick-detailer and IPA. Only £1 per bottle in ASDA.


----------



## Starfox

First items of a sizable order from various locations this week arrived today...new clay and some AF goodies


----------



## Bizcam

Just purchased the Wheel Woolies 18" Caliper & Spoke Wheel Woolie Large £14.95.


----------



## sonny

I've purchased some thick microfibres and an Meguiars alloy wheel brush still looking for more products like polishes etc, please help by replying to my thread


----------



## Geordieexile

2 swissvax wash system buckets with dollies and gamma seal lids.

Even better I've discovered a stockist near where I work and can collect them, along with using a discount code I found on here.

V happy!


----------



## Manxman302

1 x DAS-6 PRO Dual Action Polisher, 5.5" HEX-LOGIC Orange foam pads (x2), White foam pads (x3), Black foam pad (x1), Wash Bucket, Grit Guard and lids (x2)


----------



## Sicskate

Just bought a 250ml bottle of lime prime for £5.99 delivered


----------



## Jag 63

Bought this from Costco today after a few months deliberately what to buy to store my collection on cost £47.00 plus a few pence. It is very study only a rubber mallet needed to put it together.



Rick


----------



## Jordy Kuga

Sutty 90 said:


> Where did you get the Desire picture from? I've been after them for a while!
> 
> Sutty.


The local dealer in Northern Ireland, Colin Adams! had a few of the postcards. I can happily pick one up and send it to you?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just had my stuff delivered today
autofinesse vision glass polish
autofinesse rejuvenate
autofinesse detailing bag
and flexipads tri foam pad


----------



## IanJones

a pressure washer from aldi today, feels well made and more powerful than my old karcher. comes with a 3 year warranty as well


----------



## tat

Sicskate said:


> Just bought a 250ml bottle of lime prime for £5.99 delivered


Where from?


----------



## pajd

Just placed an order from CYC....

Zaino Z6
Eurow - Shag Pile Double Density Towels x 3
Auto Finesse - Revive Trim Dressing
75mm (3") Dual Action Backing Plate
Sonax Gummi Pfleger Rubber Care


----------



## squiretolley

Jag 63 said:


> Bought this from Costco today after a few months deliberately what to buy to store my collection on cost £47.00 plus a few pence. It is very study only a rubber mallet needed to put it together.
> 
> 
> 
> Rick


They're great! I've got three of them.


----------



## Goodylax

squiretolley said:


> They're great! I've got three of them.


Same one I have , they are quality


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Jag 63 said:


> Bought this from Costco today after a few months deliberately what to buy to store my collection on cost £47.00 plus a few pence. It is very study only a rubber mallet needed to put it together.
> 
> 
> 
> Rick


How did you get them so cheap?


----------



## Slabs

Three Gyeon Microfibres!


----------



## Gary Wilson

Went a little bit mad last night, my new car comes at the end of the month, garage sorted, cant wait, and ordered all this...lol

*Auto Finesse*

Paintwork Decontamination Kit
Wheel Maintenance Kit
Lather 500ml
Avalanche 1 litre
Rejuvenate 250ml
Tripple 250ml
Tough Coat 250ml
Waxmate
Illusion Wax 200ml
Finale 500ml
Crystal 250ml

*Polished Bliss*

Flexipads Merino Wool Wash Mitt

PB Luxury Wheel Woolies

GYEON Q2M SOFT DRYER x 3

GYEON Q2M POLISHWIPE x 6

Flexipads Multi-Purpose x 3

*The Ultimate Finish*

Alto Foam Lance


----------



## -Raven-

Nice kit Gary!


----------



## James2614

On the way through tesco getting some dinner and saw this, so got a couple of bits. £4 for 2 litres of wash and wax so thought it was worth a punt. And I need some interior stuff for tomorrow


----------



## mike41

Found a local supplier with a 3 for £20 deal on Power Maxed


----------



## MDC250

^ that is a great buy you will love the QD


----------



## mike41

MDC250 said:


> ^ that is a great buy you will love the QD


That's what I thought,would've preferred the undiluted tfr but it's all he had. I'm going back for tyres Saturday so might swap it for something else instead .


----------



## MDC250

Knowing the finish on your car you won't need the concentrate, the RTU will be more than fine 

The QD gives a great finish on any surface including glass, have been pretty impressed with it.


----------



## ALLR_155528

Yesterday did full paint correction and protect 8am - 4:15pm


----------



## nbray67

This quick release connector so that I can easily disconnect my 20mtr rubber hose from my PW to make it easier to coil up after use.


----------



## scottk7

Gyeon trim cure and prep


----------



## VAG-hag

Got me a bundle of vikan brushes today. Not too sexy a haul but they are top quality and I'm sure will be a handy addition to my ever growing kit


----------



## James2614

I was going past halfords and thought they had 3 for 2 on so grabbed this. Should keep me stocked up


----------



## svended

Gyeon Towel Wash, Iron and Tar, Autobrite Jaffa Clean, Bilt Hamber Surfex and Auto Wheels and a load sample bottles from Ampulla to give to friends to try.


----------



## Gary Wilson

I have just ordered the :
THE VAC N BLO 500 SERIES from cardryers.co.uk
I should receive it Friday so hope it's as good as it sounds


----------



## Starfox

Finally purchased my own machine polisher!










Plus other items yet to arrive including,

2x5.5" Green Hex-Logic Pads
2x5.5" White Hex-Logic Pads
2x5.5" Red Hex-Logic Pads
1x4" Green Hex-Logic Pad
3.5" Backing Plate
GTechniq C5 for the Summer Alloys

April is going to be a busy month...:buffer:

BTW - used the PB Natural Look on the car interior - loving the performance of it so far...


----------



## Humpers

The wife got me this for my birthday:thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Humpers said:


> The wife got me this for my birthday:thumb:


If it's the camera I'd take it back, it's taking blurred photo's!! :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Humpers said:


> The wife got me this for my birthday:thumb:


You are supposed to buy here one not the other way round :wave:


----------



## chris2110

G3 Body prep clay mitt, lets hope its good


----------



## Humpers

nbray67 said:


> If it's the camera I'd take it back, it's taking blurred photo's!! :lol:


Iphone crap sorry


----------



## Humpers

Pittsy said:


> You are supposed to buy here one not the other way round :wave:


She got me a pressure washer for Christmas :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge

Today my OH bought me a Karcher K2 premium.
Now for snowfoam!


----------



## Jag 63

Collected these today from ShopnShine Derby, ordered online ready to pick up today when I arrived.


----------



## Dazzel81

Picked this lot up from the personal sales section on here :thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp

Ordered a litre of this stuff










Seems to get consistently good feedback.


----------



## smifeune

I got some auto finesse temptation and i've just received my new machine. upgraded from a das6 to a das6 pro plus :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## Faithfull

My little easter haul..


----------



## dionbee93

Got a little haul of Autosmart goodies today.. 

5L of Topaz
5L of finish
5L of the wheel cleaner
Tub of leather cleanser
And a few applicators and spray bottles.

Can't wait to have a go at the topaz with the results people have been having on here!

Dion


----------



## Goodylax

Faithfull said:


> My little easter haul..


No wax sample with your order?


----------



## Tsubodai

Just picked up a 50ml pot of ODK Sterling from eBay, to go with my Glamour.


----------



## Faithfull

Goodylax said:


> No wax sample with your order?


I got sent a sample of Illusion but i have a full size tub already so i sent it off to someone on here


----------



## sonny

Got these delivered today, still waiting for my other products to arrive.


----------



## Leebo310

More HD products 👍 Was so impressed with the last lot I had to order some more! Thoroughly recommend them, the polishes are excellent (yet to try the spray wax...)


----------



## Ceratec

Leebo310 said:


> More HD products 👍 Was so impressed with the last lot I had to order some more! Thoroughly recommend them, the polishes are excellent (yet to try the spray wax...)


I've just ordered some of their Adapt polish to try on some VAG paint


----------



## Leebo310

Ceratec said:


> I've just ordered some of their Adapt polish to try on some VAG paint


You won't be disappointed mate, try it on a MF cutting pad. It worked great on my Audi and finished surprisingly well considering the level of cut! Easy to work with, lovely long working time and literally no dust whatsoever 👍👍


----------



## Ceratec

Leebo310 said:


> You won't be disappointed mate, try it on a MF cutting pad. It worked great on my Audi and finished surprisingly well considering the level of cut! Easy to work with, lovely long working time and literally no dust whatsoever 👍👍


That's just what I wanted to hear, I've got some rock hard clear on the glacier white of my A6 biturbo that I need to get swirls out of, did you refine after this and if so what next step did you do?

Regards
Stephen


----------



## Leebo310

Ceratec said:


> That's just what I wanted to hear, I've got some rock hard clear on the glacier white of my A6 biturbo that I need to get swirls out of, did you refine after this and if so what next step did you do?
> 
> Regards
> Stephen


Nice car mate 👍 I just have the 2l turbo petrol version in silver. 
I did refine after that with HD Polish on a yellow Rupes pad but the finish was really good from the Adapt anyway.


----------



## Dazzel81

A few bits from over easter 









Should keep me going for a bit


----------



## Ceratec

Leebo310 said:


> Nice car mate 👍 I just have the 2l turbo petrol version in silver.
> I did refine after that with HD Polish on a yellow Rupes pad but the finish was really good from the Adapt anyway.


I will see how I get on with the adapt first then, I also have some of the new Rupes stuff too, so will compare what works best.

Glad you're enjoying your A6. I had an A7 previous to my A6 and although they share underpinnings etc, the A6 is the better drivers car.


----------



## Bizcam

Latest buys.:thumb:


----------



## MDC250

^ angled Wheel Woolie you will not regret!


----------



## ALLR_155528

My fifth CYR sample pack


----------



## boratdi

I just got DR Leather and used today and my car not only looks new inside again it smells new. This is hands down the best leather cleaner I've ever used. Im off to halfords to return the autoglym leather cleaner and conditioner i bought last week.


----------



## KarateKid

Picked up some mad*Cow/madcow/mad cow/etc CandyBath shampoo today. Smells super sweet, 1800:1 dilution ratio, pH neutral and promises to be sudsy and glide easily...


----------



## PIRHONEY

boratdi said:


> I just got DR Leather and used today and my car not only looks new inside again it smells new. This is hands down the best leather cleaner I've ever used. Im off to halfords to return the autoglym leather cleaner and conditioner i bought last week.


Was that spray on or wipes?


----------



## techman56

Is the Gyeon Leather Coat easy to apply?


----------



## Dazzel81

techman56 said:


> Is the Gyeon Leather Coat easy to apply?


Not tryed it yet, hopefully tomorrow so will let you know :thumb:


----------



## boratdi

PIRHONEY said:


> Was that spray on or wipes?


Spray, applied using a microfibre and removed excess with a clean one. Just been out in the car again and very very pleased with the results.


----------



## PIRHONEY

boratdi said:


> Spray, applied using a microfibre and removed excess with a clean one. Just been out in the car again and very very pleased with the results.


Cool I'm going to get some to try. Where did you get it?


----------



## sonny

boratdi said:


> Spray, applied using a microfibre and removed excess with a clean one. Just been out in the car again and very very pleased with the results.


Still getting up to speed with the acronyms, whats DR short for again please as I need a leather cleaner too.

Thanks


----------



## Dougnorwich

Doctor


----------



## MEH4N

Grabbed some bouncers shampoo and BH korrosol from Elite earlier today.


----------



## sonny

Dougnorwich said:


> Doctor


Thanks didn't know it was so obvious.


----------



## ronwash

techman56 said:


> Is the Gyeon Leather Coat easy to apply?


Cant be easier then that to apply,also its working brilliantly,great product.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Little trip to halfords.









And also another purchase ..


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Gyeon Wetcoat, Watersport and Tire. Thought I would take advantage of Polished Bliss's 3 for 2 offer :thumb:


----------



## Deathstar

Today's arrivals.....










Along with some big purple MF cloths. 👍


----------



## J306TD

Here's what's come today


----------



## ashers16

Kind of a detailing product. I got an extension hose for my pressure washer delivered today.  now I don't have to carry the thing round the car with me.


----------



## sonny

J306TD said:


> Here's what's come today


Very nice haul, can you let me know how you get along with the glass cleaner please?


----------



## Harry_p

My soft99 fusso and a load of applicator pads turned up today


----------



## J306TD

sonny said:


> Very nice haul, can you let me know how you get along with the glass cleaner please?


Hiya mate yer of course I can do. Will do a review and pm you the link when I next wash the car


----------



## smifeune

Picked this lot up today.

Duet
Bubblegum blast
Tardis
Cranberry air fresheners
3M Masking tape
Scholl s40


----------



## Kevlar

techman56 said:


> Is the Gyeon Leather Coat easy to apply?


Yep very simple to use, don't need much product and quite cheap to an gives a nice finish.


----------



## sonny

J306TD said:


> Hiya mate yer of course I can do. Will do a review and pm you the link when I next wash the car


Thanks mate, very good of you! I shall reward you with e-karma.


----------



## Jag 63

Had this little lot delivered today from "Polished Bliss" Microfibre Madness Incredipad,mitt and sponge. Couldn't decide which to have so had all three.


----------



## smifeune

Got myself a few more pads to add to the collection


----------



## Horatio

Two hour round trip down to Elite Car Care....I couldnt resist buying more, CG green, red black pads, woolly wash mitt, two VP brushes, nitrol gloves, 5 litres VP snowfoam, big drying towel


----------



## Danjc

Today's goodies


----------



## Sicskate

Had some AF crystal arrive yesterday, smells foul but reviews are good so I'll hold judgement until I get to try it


----------



## AllenF

Dan dont use too much of that ****pit care it goes a lonnnnnnnng way lol.
You gonna love those bottles though
The glass cleaner is on par if not better than stoners invisible glass. ( tip spray it on a glass cloth and use that dont spray on the windows)
And if you can drag yourself away from walking round keep looking at it after using the quickshine then let us all know what you think if them....


----------



## Danjc

AllenF said:


> Dan dont use too much of that ****pit care it goes a lonnnnnnnng way lol.
> You gonna love those bottles though
> The glass cleaner is on par if not better than stoners invisible glass. ( tip spray it on a glass cloth and use that dont spray on the windows)
> And if you can drag yourself away from walking round keep looking at it after using the quickshine then let us all know what you think if them....


Thanks for the tips mate all 4 were samples given to me by Dom at shop n shine, top man :thumb:


----------



## Shopnshine

Danjc said:


> Thanks for the tips mate all 4 were samples given to me by Dom at shop n shine, top man :thumb:


Thanks for your custom, enjoy :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw

48 for 10er!

AmazonBasics Microfibre Cleaning Cloths Pack of 48: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## smifeune

Danjc said:


> Today's goodies


Could you let me know how you get on with the black max?

Been wanting to try it for a while, i'd like to hear your views on it :thumb:


----------



## Danjc

smifeune said:


> Could you let me know how you get on with the black max?
> 
> Been wanting to try it for a while, i'd like to hear your views on it :thumb:


Already tried it on a panel mate. It goes on pretty nice and it's quite thick but spreads ok probably better once the pad is primed properly. I applied with a microfibre applicator then I left it to haze and buffed off which was a breeze and no effort at all with no dust. It left a nice deep shine to which I then put on a coat of BMD sirius dark edition wax which went on top very nice and imagine any lsp would. All in all I like it, hope this helps mate. :thumb:


----------



## smifeune

Danjc said:


> Already tried it on a panel mate. It goes on pretty nice and it's quite thick but spreads ok probably better once the pad is primed properly. I applied with a microfibre applicator then I left it to haze and buffed off which was a breeze and no effort at all with no dust. It left a nice deep shine to which I then put on a coat of BMD sirius dark edition wax which went on top very nice and imagine any lsp would. All in all I like it, hope this helps mate. :thumb:


Awesome cheers. I might grab a bottle to apply via machine as it has a little cut to it from what iv read. 
Cheers for the info bud


----------



## Danjc

smifeune said:


> Awesome cheers. I might grab a bottle to apply via machine as it has a little cut to it from what iv read.
> Cheers for the info bud


Let me know if you get some and apply by machine as a DA is next on the list.

:buffer:


----------



## smifeune

Danjc said:


> Let me know if you get some and apply by machine as a DA is next on the list.
> 
> :buffer:


Will do bud


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Detailing goodies:

Bilt Hamber Dynax-UC


Non-detailing goodies:

Whiteline rear anti-roll bar for the RS :driver::devil:


----------



## s29nta

Dooka wash pads arrived today, luv em:thumb:


----------



## s29nta

and had to have this:thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Finally took advantage of the Carchem Revolt sale price and this 5ltr turned up today after ordering at the weekend. Usual speedy and fantastic service from Carchem.


----------



## smifeune

Just had my first ever snow foam lance turn up and a litre of valet pro ph neutral snow foam


----------



## pee

G-techniq q/d some chemical guys speed wipe and carpro microfibres


----------



## KrisW

Received my WaxPack New Harlem air freshener today and after smelling how awesome it is I've ordered my first actual WaxPack  It smells like a premium mens aftershave which is a welcome change to the usual fruity smells. I've ordered my first actual WaxPack this month so I'm looking forward to receiving some top quality samples! 










Edit: Sorry for such a big image -.-


----------



## James2614

Got myself an asda drying towel after some of the hype on here. Will get it out tomorrow


----------



## Bigoggy

KrisW said:


> Received my WaxPack New Harlem air freshener today and after smelling how awesome it is I've ordered my first actual WaxPack  It smells like a premium mens aftershave which is a welcome change to the usual fruity smells. I've ordered my first actual WaxPack this month so I'm looking forward to receiving some top quality samples!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry for such a big image -.-


How much was it mate inc postage ?


----------



## KrisW

Bigoggy, I paid £9.95 and then I think it was just under £4 postage but I've seen around that to save on postage you can have products added to your pack which I think I'll be doing next month  Its well worth the money though, I've given it a few sprays and its been strong each and every time I've got in the car since  Cant wait for the next release if there is one, which I really hope there is... 

Edit: Forgot to mention that the advert I saw for them mentioned they are a limited edition scent so I think they'll sell out pretty quickly. Worth checking the website out


----------



## c4 loeb

Today's delivery. Just looking for some good alloy cleaner


----------



## bradleymarky

Microfiber madness incredimitt, Hope its as good as the hype.....


----------



## MDC250

c4 loeb said:


> Today's delivery. Just looking for some good alloy cleaner


Power Maxed have great wheel cleaning products, a heavy duty jobby and a more frequent use one


----------



## sonny

Got some AF Quick Detailer


----------



## Dougnorwich

Went to see roger at autojoy and picked up this little lot, Koch cremie, flexipads various colours and sizes, roger threw in a sample of Koch cremie window cleaner and a mf towel


----------



## AllenF

**** me doug...did you leave anything there????
You gonna LOVE those microfibres they wash up like new every time


----------



## c4 loeb

MDC250 said:


> Power Maxed have great wheel cleaning products, a heavy duty jobby and a more frequent use one


Are they good for white alloys. I've gone through so much stuff on them just to keep them pukka.


----------



## danwel

AS smart wheels is what you want


----------



## Dougnorwich

AllenF said:


> **** me doug...did you leave anything there????
> You gonna LOVE those microfibres they wash up like new every time


It's all your bloody fault, I've never heard you reccomend anything since I've been on here...lsp when the mighty Allen says something is good I'm listening....although the wife isn't talking to me after that blow out so I'll thank you deeply for tgat one that's a bonus


----------



## Greenie

Just received my Soft99 Fusso Wax!

Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## AllenF

Dougnorwich said:


> It's all your bloody fault, I've never heard you reccomend anything since I've been on here...lsp when the mighty Allen says something is good I'm listening....although the wife isn't talking to me after that blow out so I'll thank you deeply for tgat one that's a bonus


RESULT there then shiney car AND a peaceful weekend 
Just tell her she spends more a year on sanitary products... That shuts mine up pretty quick


----------



## suspal

That mean I'm truely in the sh*t all I can say is......


----------



## MDC250

c4 loeb said:


> Are they good for white alloys. I've gone through so much stuff on them just to keep them pukka.


Don't see why not, but can't say from personal experience as don't have white wheels...they have sample sizes you can buy before you commit to bigger bottles:-

http://www.powermaxed.com/power-maxed-sample-pack


----------



## c4 loeb

danwel said:


> AS smart wheels is what you want


Just put an order in


----------



## nbray67

c4 loeb said:


> Just put an order in


It dilutes very well mate, make sure you follow the dilution rates and then dilute it some more until you find a ratio that works as you want it to.

5ltrs will last you a while.

Have you not got your wheels sealed to make the cleaning process easier?


----------



## danwel

As above, make sure you dilute it to the letter. It's a great product, I've even used it via my snow foam lance and it's never let me down yet and for the price there's not much that can touch it IMO


----------



## c4 loeb

nbray67 said:


> It dilutes very well mate, make sure you follow the dilution rates and then dilute it some more until you find a ratio that works as you want it to.
> 
> 5ltrs will last you a while.
> 
> Have you not got your wheels sealed to make the cleaning process easier?


OK cool. No not done it yet will take them all off and do a deep clean then seal


----------



## c4 loeb

Anyone have info on them asda drying towel's


----------



## SheffSean

Bought from Boyes in Bridlington today, nilglass for fiver, I'm happy.







Australian cleaning products gggrrrrrr.

Sean.


----------



## Pittsy

Got my new foam Lance and 500ml of AF revive turn up today :thumb:


----------



## AllenF

SheffSean said:


> Bought from Boyes in Bridlington today, nilglass for fiver, I'm happy.
> View attachment 41789


How the **** are they not falling off the shelf


----------



## Cookies

AllenF said:


> How the **** are they not falling off the shelf


Never mind them Allen, what about the sofa in the other room!!!!!


----------



## Pittsy

Cookies said:


> Never mind them Allen, what about the sofa in the other room!!!!!


:lol::lol:


----------



## danwel

Is the nilglass any good? It's 5l for 11.95 and I could do with some glass cleaner for the house?


----------



## klw7me

these arrived today


----------



## Tsubodai

None, but I've got my eye on this bargain:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Flash-Car-Shampoo-/281666786026?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4194a612ea


----------



## PIRHONEY

Tsubodai said:


> None, but I've got my eye on this bargain:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Flash-Car-Shampoo-/281666786026?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4194a612ea


That's some expensive washing up liquid!


----------



## GleemSpray

PIRHONEY said:


> That's some expensive washing up liquid!


No, it's a Car Wash System.....


----------



## Pittsy

Tsubodai said:


> None, but I've got my eye on this bargain:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Flash-Car-Shampoo-/281666786026?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4194a612ea


No way...
Thats a serious bargin :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## leehob

Just bought some Af spritz, pb cleaning brush and Af leather hide conditioner, love the polished bliss website:thumb: wife doesn't though


----------



## SheffSean

Cookies said:


> Never mind them Allen, what about the sofa in the other room!!!!!


I knew the super glue would come in handy some day lol.

Sean.


----------



## Coachman

Bit today but over the weekend 24 foam app pads....for £15. Much softer than the megs ones


----------



## c4 loeb

Got this delivered yesterday. Still need to find something that will remove what looks like brownish burnt marks.


----------



## Yanwoo

After trawling this forum for hours (!), ordered myself some H2Go, G101, autosmart wheel cleaner and envy brushes.

Recently added topaz too, based on good reviews of it.

This forum is such a fantastic resource.


----------



## dailly92

ordered myself a top up of snowfoam in the form of AF avalanche.
Crystal glass cleaner.
A new AF mitt

and for some reason I took a notion for AG HD wax so bought myself a tub of that too


----------



## Coachman

dailly92 said:


> ordered myself a top up of snowfoam in the form of AF avalanche.
> Crystal glass cleaner.
> A new AF mitt
> 
> and for some reason I took a notion for AG HD wax so bought myself a tub of that too


You will love ag had wax. Put it on my daily about 3 weeks ago and still smooth as silk


----------



## IanJones




----------



## Jag 63

These arrived yesterday from Vyair.

Shall use it for filling buckets,final rinse,washer bottle and for the wife's steam iron.


----------



## pagaz

-German applicator
-AF Tripple


----------



## Dannbodge

I bought a LED headtorch.
Should be good for spotting swirls and general detailing fun


----------



## ST - Matt

Gtecniqu c5 & Panel Wipe spray, auto finesse applicators (don't know why) load of different microfibres and some microfibre machine wash lotion.


----------



## Bill58

Bought a Aquapur Vacuum Cleaner Attachment from Lidl for £2.49. They came on offer last week but Lidl still had a few left.


----------



## pajd

pagaz said:


> -German applicator
> -AF Tripple


Is the applicator for polishing by hand? What does each side do and where did you buy it?


----------



## Tsubodai

Looks like a German applicator, one side harder than the other. Yes, for hand polishing.


----------



## mike41

Bill58 said:


> Bought a Aquapur Vacuum Cleaner Attachment from Lidl for £2.49. They came on offer last week but Lidl still had a few left.


Going to have a look in tomorrow and see if theres any left :thumb:
Mike

Update- Managed to get a couple,look pretty good for getting into tight areas especially between front seats and centre console :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Tsubodai said:


> Looks like a German applicator, one side harder than the other. Yes, for hand polishing.


hard side for polishing or rejuvenate in his case 
and soft side for wax or sealant, basically same as AF ones and flexipads


----------



## chrisgreen

Been a quiet couple of months for me on the supplies front, but ramping up now for a summer of detailing.

Got some new waxes en-route, and in the meantime the latest WaxyBox and WaxPack to keep me going.


----------



## suspal

chrisgreen said:


> Been a quiet couple of months for me on the supplies front, but ramping up now for a summer of detailing.
> 
> Got some new waxes en-route, and in the meantime the latest WaxyBox and WaxPack to keep me going.


Always thought smelly beaver sounded wrong.


----------



## Pittsy

It kinda put me off buying any:lol:


----------



## realist

Angel wax h2go for me, delivered 22 hours after ordering, had a long chat with Matt, nice guy, very informative about the detailing chemical industry. Waiting for nice weather to try it out:thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just been to good old halfords and got the Fareclar g3 clay mitt


----------



## ALLR_155528

Few days ago bought some new microfibre cloths updating them and buying multiple of some cloth so they match (OCD think sorry). Also placed my first order with Croftgate USA a few days ago and today took advantage of CYR offer and bought my 6th CYR sample pack.


----------



## hardyd44

Bought a couple of tins of AS Cool Blast and a can of brisk of the doctor on Friday, My Mum was down for the weekend so gave her car a full clean and a coat of topaz, and did the interior and finished with a shot of Cool, 

Mum gets in car says "love that smell, what is it" show her and now only have one tin 

But its your Mum so what else can you do!!


----------



## Webarno

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Webarno

Never bought or even used the Auto Finesse products yet, so I'm quite excited to give them a go.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Webarno said:


> Never bought or even used the Auto Finesse products yet, so I'm quite excited to give them a go.


they are awesome, you wont be disapointed! why buy the angel wax glass cleaner and not autofinesse crystal


----------



## Webarno

OvEr_KiLL said:


> they are awesome, you wont be disapointed! why buy the angel wax glass cleaner and not autofinesse crystal


Only because I purchased these items from a shop and they don't stock the Auto Finesse glass cleaner, so I went with AngelWax, plus, it was only £6.95 which I thought was quite cheap compared to some other brands


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Webarno said:


> Only because I purchased these items from a shop and they don't stock the Auto Finesse glass cleaner, so I went with AngelWax, plus, it was only £6.95 which I thought was quite cheap compared to some other brands


http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-crystal-cat16.html
free delivery on all orders


----------



## WhiteRoc_170




----------



## footfistart

Karcher sc1020 and some dlux well couple of days ago.


----------



## chrisgreen

Couple of new waxes just arrived from Infinity Wax:


----------



## camerashy

Wet Glaze 2


----------



## Wilco

Latest addition to the ever growing wax collection with possibly the worlds largest applicator included!! (standard applicator shown for reference)



















It smells gorgeous and having used it previously I'm looking forward to getting it on the whole car.


----------



## mike41




----------



## Prestige car care shop

Wilco said:


> Latest addition to the ever growing wax collection with possibly the worlds largest applicator included!! (standard applicator shown for reference)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It smells gorgeous and having used it previously I'm looking forward to getting it on the whole car.


The UFO applicators are massive 

Nice purchase Peter


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Another recent purchase. 
Bouncers ctr for £40 new seems bargain to me.
Also bsd was on offer at £8 deliverd on amazon. It arrived without the cloth so emailed them and they refunded me £3 . Another bargain.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

waiting for my autofinesse duo edgeless buffing towel to be delivered


----------



## DeanoLfc

Af Verso 1L
Bilberry Wheel Cleaner 1L :car:


----------



## dreamtheater

This months Waxy Box


----------



## Scottland

Just in time for the weekend, courtesy of Elitecarcare:


----------



## lee36

Karcher snow foam Lance and a bottle of autobrite foam wash


----------



## Coachman

Swissvax mirage


----------



## stumpy90

A few pads from the guys at CYC. They even threw in a free m/f!!
Time so go kill some orange peel now


----------



## cipriani

Looking good that 



chrisgreen said:


> Couple of new waxes just arrived from Infinity Wax:


----------



## Coachman

Just arrived today


----------



## Crafoo

Ordered a few bits this week and they turned up yesterday.



Hopefully the weather will stay dry tomorrow and I'll get chance to use it


----------



## smifeune

Picked a few things up from shop n shine

Chemical guys rain off
Chemical guys v range samples
Chemical guys wooly mammoth
Plush buffing towels


----------



## Alfieharley1

smifeune said:


> Picked a few things up from shop n shine
> 
> Chemical guys rain off
> Chemical guys v range samples
> Chemical guys wooly mammoth
> Plush buffing towels


Amazing this is what I'm after all those mate what did it set you back?


----------



## smifeune

I think it came to about £41ish? there was a meet on there today so everything was 15% of rrp

Cheers


----------



## sean ryan

Bought myself a few things of cleanyourcar.co.uk and amazon.

DAS-6 PRO Dual Action Polisher
2 chemical guys hexlogic white pads
2 chemical guys hexlogic orange pads
1 chemical guys hexlogic black pad
1 bottle of prima Amigo Polymer Glaze
2 kent xl drying towels
3M 3434 Masking Tape

Cant wait for it all to arrive


----------



## spenceST

Was yesterday but 
Sonax bsd
sonax shine and protect 
a couple of finishing pads


----------



## IanJones

144 microfibres


----------



## Coachman

Arrived this week!

Best bit of kit I ever brought!


----------



## sean ryan

And the list continues lol

CarPro - Iron X 500ml
Rhyas Mechanics Pneumatic Garage Workshop Round Creeper Stool Seat Tool Tray


----------



## lee36

Got some AG vinyl and rubber cleaner, gunk engine degrease and a g3 clay mitt and a pack of Costco microfiber's....just waiting for my 3pk of meguiars supreme microfiber cloths then I'm done....next week I'm off...let the work begin!


----------



## suspal

I'm staying tight lipped had some real nice detailing gear delivered today.


----------



## c4 loeb

Got myself some power maxed TFR. I have one question tho can I use it to clean engine bay


----------



## lee36

A cem paint gauge. Do I have to Inatal the cd? Or just turn it on and push away?? Plus do I have to check several areas of the same panel?


----------



## martin.breslin

I'm new to the whole taking good care of my car regime. So I bought these tester kits as this brand was recommended to me. And looking forward to using the glaze (haven't worked up the courage to buy and use a DA as I have a Honda).


----------



## smifeune

Picked up evo 1 & 3 today from my local rep


----------



## isctony

Expanding my Gtechniq range from just i1 Smart Fabric and G5 with the following


----------



## richelli




----------



## MDC250

Chuffed I managed to get hold of this...


----------



## Alfieharley1

Very nice. I'm going to get my new items up soon over the next few days dependant on deliveries lol


----------



## slineclean

MDC250 said:


> Chuffed I managed to get hold of this...


any left?


----------



## Jonnybbad

MDC250 said:


> Chuffed I managed to get hold of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> that looks familiar that lol arrived ok then


----------



## MDC250

slineclean said:


> any left?


Don't think so mate, pretty sure all 50 went.

][/QUOTE

that looks familiar that lol arrived ok then[/QUOTE]

Yeah spot on, thanks


----------



## Jonnybbad

No problem bud glad someone on here got it really was sitting in the draw not getting used is a lovely wax


----------



## Tsubodai

MDC250 said:


> Chuffed I managed to get hold of this...


Very nice Mike :thumb:


----------



## SheffSean

MDC250 said:


> Chuffed I managed to get hold of this...


Is it stuff good, I'm looking for some new wax.

Sean.


----------



## MDC250

I'm a hoarder Jonny, takes my tally of Venture to 3...have very high hopes for this based on Sterling


----------



## MDC250

SheffSean said:


> Is it stuff good, I'm looking for some new wax.
> 
> Sean.


Not sure about this actual wax Sean as despite having 2 pots already I've not been able to bring myself to use it with it being a limited 50 pot run.

What I will say is that Sterling is one of if not my favourite waxes so far and ODK don't have a bad wax in the range


----------



## slineclean

MDC250 said:


> Not sure about this actual wax Sean as despite having 2 pots already I've not been able to bring myself to use it with it being a limited 50 pot run.
> 
> What I will say is that Sterling is one of if not my favourite waxes so far and ODK don't have a bad wax in the range


aww if you ever get tempted to sell that 2nd jar I would be interested


----------



## SheffSean

For some years now I've been using Collinite but it's quite cheap and I'm a firm believer you get what you pay for, thanks for your comment mate, the wax and detailing range is a mine field, so so many to choose from.

Sean.


----------



## MDC250

slineclean said:


> aww if you ever get tempted to sell that 2nd jar I would be interested


Ha, I'll bear in mind...think there may be a queue!


----------



## Jonnybbad

I had 2 pot this 1 and pot 2 I've since sold both to fund other waxes and as I'm having my custom 1 made by Jay this was somewhat redundant and freed up a couple of pennies


----------



## slineclean

MDC250 said:


> Ha, I'll bear in mind...think there may be a queue!


well id be interested chap and be grateful if you keep me in mind


----------



## greymda

SheffSean said:


> For some years now I've been using Collinite but it's quite cheap and I'm a firm believer you get what you pay for, thanks for your comment mate, the wax and detailing range is a mine field, so so many to choose from.
> 
> Sean.


tend to disagree, Collinite 845 amazing stuff for what it costs!


----------



## ashers16

Picked this lot up today, thought I'd give them a go since I picked them up so cheap, no idea if they will be any good but worth a try I suppose.


----------



## MDC250

Jonnybbad said:


> I had 2 pot this 1 and pot 2 I've since sold both to fund other waxes and as I'm having my custom 1 made by Jay this was somewhat redundant and freed up a couple of pennies


Custom wax is where I dare say I'm heading, something nice about using a product you have had some input into


----------



## Jonnybbad

Been a couple of weeks since Jay started mine and it's coming along nicely it's had a few tweaks including a colour change and 3 different scents so far but it's part of the fun I wanted it so it's exactly what I wanted in terms of finish and such


----------



## Guru

greymda said:


> tend to disagree, Collinite 845 amazing stuff for what it costs!


+100. It was the first wax I ever used, and even today when I use it I wonder why I had to spend money on so many others afterwards. Solid stuff - only thing I don't like is the smell.


----------



## Juke_Fan

A little purchase from the rep today :thumb:


----------



## camerashy

Koch Chemie Speed Shine and Purple Monster


----------



## footfistart

4x Karcher under chasis cleaners at 18 pounds each.


----------



## TrainerFreak81

Had a mini Auto Finesse splurge..... Hogs hair brushes, supreme finishing pad, few wax mates and a nice pin up airfreshener (the blue one) smells epic.

Just need some more fallout remover as im low on dragons breath and a replacement for my retired Dodo blue velvet. Im thinking of going pro version 


Oh yeh....... and im still on a product buying ban *sneaks new bits into the shed*


----------



## s29nta

Juke_Fan said:


> A little purchase from the rep today :thumb:


good effort mate!:thumb:


----------



## s29nta

more Adams products to play with:thumb:


----------



## c4 loeb

What would be the best product to buy to clean grime on cream plastic interior


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Autofinesse Ultra Glaze 2nd hand from for sale section on here


----------



## camerashy

AS Smart Wheels 5ltr


----------



## SarahS23

Valetpro citrus pre wash


----------



## Juke_Fan

s29nta said:


> more Adams products to play with:thumb:


How are you finding the Adams stuff? From the shampoo I tried I would say top notch stuff.

Is it tempting you away from Autosmart :devil:


----------



## s29nta

Juke_Fan said:


> How are you finding the Adams stuff? From the shampoo I tried I would say top notch stuff.
> 
> Is it tempting you away from Autosmart :devil:


now you got me on the spot! from what i have used so far, i am very impressed with the Adams stuff, but cannot do without the autosmart value for money and quality. I love trying new stuff but some become your go to product like G101, Tango, Smart wheels etc:thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just ordered flexipads dual foam pad, autofinesse glide clay lube and gtechniq c4 with IPA


----------



## Bigoggy

Got this bad boy from screwfix, thanks to MDC250 for telling me about it. Wet/dry vac. Even has a blower mode for drying wheels ! All for £50 !!!! Very happy with it and cant wait to use


----------



## MDC250

Bigoggy said:


> Got this bad boy from screwfix, thanks to MDC250 for telling me about it. Wet/dry vac. Even has a blower mode for drying wheels ! All for £50 !!!! Very happy with it and cant wait to use


Don't blame me if you don't like it 

Haven't forgotten about sorting those bits out, just lining up an order for some containers


----------



## Bigoggy

Had a little go before mate its got enough power haha. Will be great for drying and will try as a wetvac next week. Will use the house hoover for dry vac :thumb: and thanks mate i look forward to trying some out


----------



## Pittsy

Got this from Tesco yesterday, it's really nice and soft... 
Thought I had better stop using a sponge and scouring pad combo:lol:


----------



## c4 loeb

Went a bit Ott with the autosmart rep


----------



## Pittsy

Just got this delivered today, jeez it's a beast, bit of a step up from the old K2.:thumb:
Just gotta save up for a longer hose


----------



## matt-rudd

"VXR's aren't practical!" Said no one ever...nice new storage unit for cloths etc. £15 well spent


----------



## Gerva90

Couldn't resist to put something new in my garage


----------



## nbray67

*Not all of it today but recently*

Cheers to Dave (camerashy) for the Obsession Purity and AF Tripple (been after some for a while).

The rest of the stuff is what was purchased recently but not uploaded here.
The polishing pucks look and feel very comfortable in the hand and the JD Rain Aid works very well for not a lot of money.
Also, the Mini Speed Master wheel brush is getting used more than my Wheel Woolies at the moment.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Saw this in The Range today for £4.99 so thought I would give it a try.....


----------



## ansari27

*Power Maxed Quick Detailer*

I have bought this today Power Maxed QD - for £12:95 1L
I was looking at the AF Finale which was £9.95 for 500ml - however was talked into it by the sales person to go with Power Maxed QD I know you get more for your money just hope it is just as good as AF Finale


----------



## Juke_Fan

Never tried AF Finale by PM QD is really good stuff.


----------



## Dazzel81

Small order from Ultimate Finish :thumb:


----------



## pajd

Dazzel81 said:


> Small order from Ultimate Finish :thumb:


You bought two great Zaino products there :thumb:
Do you also have Z2?


----------



## ashers16

Just picked these up tonight.
Been after a machine polisher for a while, had my eye on the DAS-6 but just don't have the funds at the min so thought I would get this for now. Has anyone got one/ use one and are they any good?


----------



## footfistart

Not today but I have bought some of these.


----------



## Dazzel81

golftdi said:


> You bought two great Zaino products there :thumb:
> Do you also have Z2?


Sure do loving abit of Zaino at min 
Car currently wearing 3 coats of Z5 (black car) & 1 coat of Z2 all with Z6 wipedown inbetween plan on 3 coats of Z2 this weekend if weather plays ball (fingers crossed) then to finish off with Z8, C-ZS then Z8 :thumb:


----------



## TrainerFreak81

Oops... 3 deliveries this week :s


----------



## PugIain

Some Jeyes fluid, to clean my water butt out.

What?, it's detailing!


----------



## ashers16

DOdo juice DAS6
3x fin cut pads
Waxybox
Autobrite fresh scents blueberry blast
Chemical guys pure 3X paste wax
Dodo juice light fantastic (this is for my dad for fathers day)


----------



## SheffSean

3 pack of monster plush micro fibre cloths.

Sean.


----------



## SheffSean

PugIain said:


> Some Jeyes fluid, to clean my water butt out.
> 
> What?, it's detailing!


^^^^^^^ lol.

Sean.


----------



## ashers16

Took advantage of the halfords 3 for 2 offer today as I needed some ultimate compound and been wanting to try out a clay mitt for a while so picked one of those up too.


----------



## JordanRaven

Purchased at various points in the week but all arrived today! 
Bmd miura 200ml
Bmd adonis
small amount of zymol glasur left in a pot 
swissvax onyx and mirage tiny wax pot kits with cleaner fluid applicator, applicator and pouch for each
odk fourthwax curiosity


----------



## Dazzel81

Picked this up from amazon :thumb:
Sealey 1250CX, 2 ton Short Chassis


----------



## polac5397




----------



## chrisgreen

Picked up my Waxybox this morning - another really strong box and an interesting wax i plan to try out tomorrow.


Waxybox 23 by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## leehob

Just purchased,

Polished bliss super buffing towel
AF Glisten
AF iron out
Microfibre madness incredimitt

Looking forward to trying glisten:thumb:


----------



## Wide X

Ordered from Reflectology.

Siramik

Maintain Wash
Nano Primer
Zeropoint1
Surface Coat (SC15)
Surface Coat Mist
Superfibre Cloth x 3


----------



## 66Cobra

Just had to do a Gtechniq order today.

W7 Tar and Glue Remover - 500ml
WM2 Microfibre Wash Mitt
MF4 Diamond Sandwich Microfibre Drying Towel
MF1 ZeroR Microfibre Buff Cloth - Pack of 10
AP2 Ultra Soft Foam Filled Microfibre Applicator - Pack of 3
GWash - 1l
C2 Liquid Crystal - 500ml

:thumb:


----------



## camerashy

CG Petes 53 wax
CG Mirror Finish
CG Hybrid V7


----------



## IamDave

Since joining this site my bank account has started to suffer even more!

Just done a couple of orders today.
Gtech C2V3 100ml (first go with this!)
Gtech G1 ClearVision Kit
Gtech Microfibre Applicators
Meguiars UC
ValetPro Dragons Breath
Some foam applicator pads
New detailing brush for around badges 

Also another little 50cal order
Interior Dressing
Berry Bomb Air Freshener

Now I need a lie down.


----------



## alfajim

Sonax bsd and tyre shine, finally came today.


----------



## justinio

Little order from Slims Detailing

Chemical Guys Blacklight
Chemical Guys V7
Chemical Guys Speed Wipe
Chemical Guys xxx
Chemical Guys Green, White, and Blue pads
Slims pack of 10 air fresheners
Slims T Shirt

Then a few bits from Vyair and eBay

11.7 litre DI Vessel from Vyair

5L Tin of Tardis

Flexipads Orange pad


----------



## Coachman

2 carpro 80mm cut pads 
Scholl s3 gold XXL 1kg
Scholl 85mm and 135mm pad
Scholl blue compounding and spot pad the spot pad looks very doscoloured. I will email elite car care about this. 
2 160 mm carpro flash pad


----------



## amiller

Received a 20% voucher from Meguiars UK, so ordered some more snowfoam. 










Andy:thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just bought AF Citrus power from polishedbliss free delivery as always, as it doesnt remove wax and will be great for birds and insect muck


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

ohhh dear i just cant seem to resist buying AF stuff, Thanx guys for great products 
just bought AF Brown keyring


----------



## bigmac3161

Time for a change after using C1 for 4 years


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

bigmac3161 said:


> Time for a change after using C1 for 4 years


wheres the spray head for stripper scent ?


----------



## justinio

Few bits from HD and 3D received today courtesy of Spoony :buffer:


----------



## No04BLE

Received this little bundle of joy thanks to polished bliss.


----------



## camerashy

I have the leather balm too, seems to work pretty well


----------



## Oli1983uk

Just placed an Order on Clean your car, as its friends birthday and he has a month old White Corsa E which he wants to look after so bought him some samples and a few bits for my self.

FinishKare #118 - Super Concentrated Shampoo
Chemical Guys - Stripper Scent Pocket Sized
Foam Finger - Wax Applicators Pkg/2
Dodo Juice - Diamond White (30ml)

Chemical Guys - Stripper Scent
Meguiars #105 - Ultra Cut Compound 8oz
Meguiars #205 - Ultra Finishing Polish 8oz


----------



## ashers16

justinio said:


> Little order from Slims Detailing
> 
> Chemical Guys Blacklight
> Chemical Guys V7
> Chemical Guys Speed Wipe
> Chemical Guys xxx
> Chemical Guys Green, White, and Blue pads
> Slims pack of 10 air fresheners
> Slims T Shirt
> 
> Then a few bits from Vyair and eBay
> 
> 11.7 litre DI Vessel from Vyair
> 
> 5L Tin of Tardis
> 
> Flexipads Orange pad


Let me know what u think of CG XXX
I bought recently and wondered what you thought of it.


----------



## bradleymarky

[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150604_160332_zpssn3z5bhy.jpg.html]


----------



## nbray67

bradleymarky said:


> [URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150604_160332_zpssn3z5bhy.jpg.html]


I see you got the Hozelock pump sprayer then Mark.

It's a good bit of kit for pre-washes etc....... Let us know what you think of it.


----------



## bradleymarky

nbray67 said:


> I see you got the Hozelock pump sprayer then Mark.
> 
> It's a good bit of kit for pre-washes etc....... Let us know what you think of it.


Going to have a go wekend after next mate, i`ll keep you posted :thumb:


----------



## Mike V

I finally gave into temptation and bought the Ammo Creme wax and Ammo Skin sealant. 
So far they are really good, great beading and the wax is very similar in smell and feel to raceglaze 55. Only time will tell how durable it is!:thumb:


----------



## Scottland

Always hated the drying stage, this should help a bit:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Picked this little lot up today at pvs


----------



## Choppy

Got this little lot with a George a few days ago


----------



## Penfold90

Not just today, but bought a few things in the past week...

Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol Refill
Dodo Juice Born Slippy Refill
Dodo Juice Supernatural Leather Cleaner
Gtechniq WM2 Wash Mitt (like above, promptly dropped on the floor by 3-year old son)
Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour
Gtechniq C2 Liquid Crystal Kit
Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel
Dodo Juice Mint Merkin glass cloth
Autoglym Hi-Tech finishing cloth
DAS6 Polisher with Dodo Juice Fin-Cut pads
Dodo Juice Clay Sponge Pad

Should keep me going! Mixture of topping up stuff I've been getting through and expanding collection plus other bits and bobs to get ready for the wife getting her 'new' car at the weekend...


----------



## camerashy

Optimum Polish II with some Scholl pads and a CG UFO applicator paid.


----------



## potter88

Bought mirage from Mike V and received a nice little sample of onyx as a gift with it.

Top man and nice little gesture


----------



## stumpy90

Spent just over £100 on some AS cloths.
Got a pack of smartcloths, 
A chamois,
Some glass cloths
A couple of waffle drying towels
and another clay cloth.


----------



## dillinja999

20 bensons


----------



## spenceST

S3 gold xxl 
s30+ 
some pads 
dodo sour power (not for me for my old man )


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

VictoriaWax Super Soap 16oz.
VictoriaWax Deep Cleanse 8oz.

From Victoriawaxonline.com 
Top Customer service :thumb:
Thank You David


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

camerashy said:


> Optimum Polish II with some Scholl pads and a CG UFO applicator paid.


Optimum Polish II you will like it :thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai

Bought on here last week, but ADS 1k arrived today.


----------



## mike41

Excellent service as usual from Elite Carcare


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

nice one mike, lovin' that bouncers splat sticker haha


----------



## justinio

CG Petes 53 and Glanz Auto Wash


----------



## justinio

ashers16 said:


> Let me know what u think of CG XXX
> I bought recently and wondered what you thought of it.


Tried it out at the weekend and for the money it's not a bad wax. It's not amazing, but it's by no means bad. I've just picked up Petes 53 to try as well.


----------



## ashers16

justinio said:


> Tried it out at the weekend and for the money it's not a bad wax. It's not amazing, but it's by no means bad. I've just picked up Petes 53 to try as well.


I found it easy to apply and a lot goes a long way but found that removing it was hard. Took a lot of work to get it off again. Don't know if I left it too long/ not long enough. Or if I maybe put too much on. Tried it a second time and found the same.


----------



## justinio

Sounds like you put a bit too much on. You need to put it on very thin, then it comes off very easily.


----------



## polac5397

toped up autofinesse goodies 
vision
spritz
crystal
gloss


----------



## s29nta

more Adams goodies!


----------



## Wilco

First time purchase from Sample This. OUTSTANDING service. Ordered on Saturday and it arrived before lunchtime today. Nice selection of products they have on the site too.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Wilco said:


> First time purchase from Sample This. OUTSTANDING service. Ordered on Saturday and it arrived before lunchtime today. Nice selection of products they have on the site too.


Had a couple of orders of these guys have to agree really good service and products


----------



## ashers16

There's a few things I want to try off that site so think I will be putting an order In payday.

My sonax bsd turned up today, brilliant service from euro car parts. 
Ordered yesterday came this morning.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Soul - Auto Finesse Wax today of amazon to compliment my Auto Finesse collection & Desire  

Will post my full haul over the past 2 weeks of AF


----------



## Jim300186

Ordered gtechniq c1 and g1 for the windows


----------



## Jim300186

Oh and swissvax best of show and the swissvax cleanser fluid


----------



## DeanoLfc

Mesto Foamer 1.5
1x Power Maxed Shampoo Sachet.
1X Glass Cleaner 60ml sample.
100ml Traffic film remover sample.
100ml jet wash sample.
100ml snowfoam sample.

It should of cost 19.99 on Ebay
Had a 20% off code (CTWENTY) Got it down to about 16, Overall a bargain imo.


----------



## camerashy

Zaino Z10 Leather in a bottle.
Sample bottle of 50Cal Glaze and ODK + Infinity wax samples.


----------



## Kickasskev

Also got some Angle Wax H2G


----------



## Hereisphilly

AF Spritz, AF Dressle, 32oz of ONR, IPA and some prima amigo, eyeing up my 1st order of Soft 99 stuff in a week


----------



## Kickasskev




----------



## OvEr_KiLL

sonax gummi pflege rubber care stick from cleanyourcar


----------



## Short1e

Had these delivered from David at Chemical Guys


----------



## svended

Just ordered some Gtechniq stuff:- 
2x 500ml I2 
1x 500ml G6 
1x 250ml T1 
1x 5 litre Gwash 
1x MF4 
1x 1 litre C2v3 
2x GP2 Spray bottle 
1x 10 pack MF1 

1x 500ml AB Jaffa Clean 
1x 1 litre VP Enzyme Odour Eater 
1x 1 litre BH AutoWheels


----------



## Jag 63

Bought these today from Dom, also got great advice on how to brighten up my chrome exhaust tip from Arun.

Rick


----------



## ashers16

Got these delivered today. Off to clean my car now


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just had raceglaze 500ml of nano wheel sealant delivered today


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

PB Wheel Sealant 
CG Hybrid V7 Shampoo
CarPro CeriGlass Polish&Cleaner

Top service from Detailedclean.co.uk :thumb:


----------



## bigalc

My first time with autofinnese stuff, got some mint rims and dressle to try.
Used the offer on at Slims this weekend.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Got these two beauts as well as a pack of authentic sponges, they're super soft!
Oh and some planet polish wheel and shine, heard good things


----------



## Prestige car care shop

s29nta said:


> more Adams products to play with:thumb:





s29nta said:


> more Adams goodies!


And the collection begins :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

autofinesse total interior cleaner arrived today and well what can i say, its awesome and no foam!


----------



## Pittsy

Better stick my little Adams collection up:thumb:


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Pittsy said:


> Better stick my little Adams collection up:thumb:


the dream team  exciting times ahead


----------



## Al_G

Excited!


----------



## camerashy

Waxybox 24 my first one and apparently the final one to be produced


----------



## Scottland

Dr Leather wipes and some Gyeon cloths to try


----------



## BadgerJCW

Al_G said:


> View attachment 42683
> 
> 
> Excited!


Where did you get the buckets from bud?


----------



## Puntoboy

Picked up a cheap DI vessel from eBay thanks to Dooka


----------



## Al_G

BadgerJCW said:


> Where did you get the buckets from bud?


Clean Your Car fella, £33.90 for two including grit guards. Very good quality.


----------



## Blackmass

Bought the Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe towel (finally!!), Verso, Imperial and a Pro Range mixing bottle.


----------



## hyburnate

BadgerJCW said:


> Where did you get the buckets from bud?


Check out wickes plasterers buckets.


----------



## Penfold90

Today's haul... just a bottle of Prima Amigo and a couple of Waxmate applicators.... currently in the back of the car until she's at work tomorrow....


----------



## Wilco

Two washmitts and Bouncers done and dusted from savers choice. Great service and a great price too. Very happy with the price.


----------



## camerashy

Just won on the Bay a full bottle and part bottle of Glare Polish and Sealant for £6:45
Well pleased.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Can't believe this thread I started is still running! Now with over 729,000 views! :doublesho

My latest purchase's -

5 litre's ValetPro Citrus Pre-Wash
Adam's Detail Spray
Sonax alcantara cleaner
Small ValetPro detailing brush


----------



## Alfieharley1

£20.95 I won the 
5L auto finesse Crystal


----------



## Dazzel81

Mate picked this up for me as ive been away, can't wait to try


----------



## CivicTypeR.

just bought me the flex vrg 3401 on friday. next up the pe8 then thats the trio il have


----------



## great gonzo

Bought and collected from a fellow member. 
Cheers Gav.



Gonz.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Nilfisk c130 1-6 x tra pressure washer, 
snow foam lance off ebay
and autofinesse avalanche snow foam


----------



## matt-rudd

OvEr_KiLL said:


> Nilfisk c130 1-6 x tra pressure washer,
> snow foam lance off ebay
> and autofinesse avalanche snow foam


That be the one on the Lightning deal?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

matt-rudd said:


> That be the one on the Lightning deal?


yes it BE!  you too?


----------



## matt-rudd

OvEr_KiLL said:


> yes it BE!  you too?


Yes chef!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just had my sample of bouncers done and dusted 50ml from cleanyourride arrive today, cheers andy for the free samples  now i just need the pressure washer, lance and avalanche snow foam delivered so i can test it out as a drying aid


----------



## Demetrios72

Valet Pro glass cleaner


----------



## camerashy

CG Ez Creme Glaze and Britemax Shampoo


----------



## f4780y

Finally got myself a DA Polisher - Autobrite Direct DA21


----------



## Choppy

Will be giving this a whirl tomorrow


----------



## DLGWRX02

A successful day online shopping thanks to Race Glaze. Got myself some new clay bars, there white snow foam and of course that offer of the Megs detailing spray. That she keep me going and upset the wife. lol


----------



## sprocketser

Just ordered some 4L CarPro IronX , DLux , 303 Protectant , getting low now . & some LC 3 inch pads .


----------



## TimmoUK

Got these in my Amazon basket at the moment. Can't make my mind up 

Autoglym 325ml Paint Renovator
Kent Q4326 Upholstery Brush
Astonish C1606 750ml Engine Degreaser
Autoglym 325ml Car Glass Polish
Valet PRO pH Neutral Snow Foam (1 Litre)
Power Maxed TFRRTU Traffic Film Remover, 1 Liter
Karcher K Series Snow Foam Lance with Brass Bayonet (1 litre bottle)


----------



## sprocketser

TimmoUK said:


> Got these in my Amazon basket at the moment. Can't make my mind up
> 
> Autoglym 325ml Paint Renovator
> Kent Q4326 Upholstery Brush
> Astonish C1606 750ml Engine Degreaser
> Autoglym 325ml Car Glass Polish
> Valet PRO pH Neutral Snow Foam (1 Litre)
> Power Maxed TFRRTU Traffic Film Remover, 1 Liter
> Karcher K Series Snow Foam Lance with Brass Bayonet (1 litre bottle)


Depends what s most needed pr wanted .


----------



## TimmoUK

I have next to no cleaning product at the moment, so trying to get everything I need to do a deep clean. Plus it's my birthday in two weeks so why not treat myself haha


----------



## sprocketser

Make it a treat !


----------



## f4780y

Full set of 5.5" CG Hex-Logic pads.


----------



## Kickasskev

5 ltr Autosmart Glass Clear and x5 Mircofiber optic cloths


----------



## Horatio

4 gallons of Megs quick detailed arrived today LOL


----------



## potter88




----------



## Dazzel81




----------



## kylebailey

Used the foam tyre applicators today, not to pleased so going to purchase the meguiars tyre applicator next.


----------



## GleemSpray

kylebailey said:


> Used the foam tyre applicators today, not to pleased so going to purchase the meguiars tyre applicator next.


Just buy the cheapest yellow jumbo car sponge that you can find and quarter it with a pair of kitchen scissors to give 4 excellent tyre dressing applicators.

Honestly, I kid you not.


----------



## Ben108

GleemSpray said:


> Just buy the cheapest yellow jumbo car sponge that you can find and quarter it with a pair of kitchen scissors to give 4 excellent tyre dressing applicators.
> 
> Honestly, I kid you not.


This is what I've always done, and never had an issue with it. I do find myself looking at proper applicators but don't really feel they're going to offer me anything better than now!!


----------



## f4780y

Made the most of Halfords ongoing 3 for 2 by stocking up on G3 Clay Mitts


----------



## warwick

None.


----------



## GleemSpray

GleemSpray said:


> Just buy the cheapest yellow jumbo car sponge that you can find and quarter it with a pair of kitchen scissors to give 4 excellent tyre dressing applicators.
> 
> Honestly, I kid you not.





Ben108 said:


> This is what I've always done, and never had an issue with it. I do find myself looking at proper applicators but don't really feel they're going to offer me anything better than now!!


 The best bit of all is .... they are so cheap you can just happily bin one once it has done all four tyres !!

The big sponges are 30p each in Wilkinsons or usually 3 or 4 for a pound in the bargain shops, so you are looking at around 7p for each applicator.

Top Tip (LOL) : If you cut the sponge into 4 pieces and then cut one of the quarters in half again, you end up with a good sized cube of sponge which you can use between thumb and forefinger to carefully wipe / drag trim dressing around window rubbers / door trims / bumpers without smearing it over the surrounding paintwork.


----------



## squiretolley

Set of 3 Wheel Woolies
Prima Cut
Prima Swirl

Courtesy of Saverschoice.


----------



## Choppy

1ltr devils juice
5ltr Tartastic
5ltr iron rain v2
100 magic sponges
3 wax applicators
2 LE microfiber applicators
1kg microwash
Kwazar mercury sprayer


----------



## Pittsy

A red dooka pad set, no picture as its in the boot because i don't want Mrs P seeing it


----------



## obelix1

My order from last week:

Rupes Ultrafine Compound Gel Diamond 250ml

Koch Chemie Multi Interior Cleaner 750ml


Rupes BigFoot Microfaserpads yellow Fine 80-100mm / x2

Rupes UHS Easy Gloss 1 Liter

Koch Chemie Speed Glass Cleaner 750ml x2

Rupes BigFoot Microfaserpads Coarse/grob 130-150mm / x2
2	47,41 EUR
Koch Chemie Reactive Wheel Cleaner 750ml x2

Koch Chemie Nano Magic Shampoo 750ml /x3

Rupes BigFoot LHR 75E Mini Deluxekit

Rupes BigFoot Microfaserpads blue Coarse/grob 80-100mm /x2

Rupes BigFoot Microfaserpads yellow Fine 130-150mm / x2


----------



## camerashy

Z6 and Z8 Amen.


----------



## Luke Knott

I treated myself to some of the good stuff 

View attachment 42862


----------



## GleemSpray

Dropped into Halfords today in passing and had my first (I think ?) real spend of 2015 !! 

Got some Autoglym stuff: Pressure Wash 5L ( which I have long been a fan of), a can of the new(ish) Wheel Protector spray sealant, which I hope lasts longer on the wheels that the old stuff AG did and also a 1L bottle of the blue label BodyWork Shampoo.


----------



## bradleymarky

Highstyle
Anti vibration gloves (portwest)
AS glass polish.


----------



## TimmoUK

Got the following a couple of days ago.


----------



## f4780y

Another Halfords 3 for 2, this time on Autoglym Bird Poo Wipes!


----------



## Scotty B

5L Smart Wheels
32oz ONR
5x foam applicators

Have been using Bilberry for years so hope Smart Wheels is just as good or better.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Won a £10 voucher at work for Halfords so just picked up a few bits didn't need anything my self but thought if get some bits for my colleagues im getting into detailing -

AutoGlym Bird Drop Wipes
1 x Halfords Microfibre noodle
1 x Halfords microfibre cloths x 5 pack
4 50p sponges for tyre dressing
£9.99


----------



## Sicskate

Just won 250ml of bouncers Vanilla ice on eBay for £25, chuffed


----------



## deef1

Had my Fusso Dark delivered today and now waiting for my poorboys black hole....can't wait


----------



## khurum6392

migliore grande wax and csp t1 show wax


----------



## Simz

How big is this thread going to be after today lol


----------



## chrisgreen

In about 8 hours it's going to explode!


----------



## JMorty

chrisgreen said:


> In about 8 hours it's going to explode!


Hahaha, I was thinking that yesterday!

Has the Requests Per Second and photo bandwidth been upgraded for today? lol


----------



## Alfieharley1

3 trips to the car so far lol


----------



## chrisgreen

Alfieharley1 said:


> 3 trips to the car so far lol


Twice so far for me (inc the Auto Finesse run).

Now in the queue for some food with Bartl.


----------



## Alfieharley1

chrisgreen said:


> Twice so far for me (inc the Auto Finesse run).
> 
> Now in the queue for some food with Bartl.


Good Man Chris, did you get a large bag? We are just going to the Car calling it a day. And I still have money in my wallet! Happy days.


----------



## neilb62

AF Finale...


----------



## xxil

G101 (last one on stand) and topaz for me. Loving waxstock.


----------



## Simz

Not much but everything I wanted


----------



## Alfieharley1

I was really debating on those slims z Chairs!


----------



## Simz

Alfieharley1 said:


> I was really debating on those slims z Chairs!


I fancied one when they came out, even put one in my basket online more than once LOL , then when I seen it today I thought Oh go on then!!


----------



## muzzer

Ltd edition waxstock wax from Obsession Wax
Ltd edition mug from Bouncer's
C4 from Gtechniq
Pack of detailing brushes from Autobrite direct
Grit guards


----------



## Danjc




----------



## turbom

Autosmart brisk with 5 micro fibres...


----------



## Alfieharley1

Please see waxstock haul thread for mine


----------



## Spoony

Alfieharley1 said:


> Please see waxstock haul thread for mine


Which thread?


----------



## Alfieharley1

Spoony said:


> Which thread?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=365357


----------



## warwick

none.


----------



## muzzer

Just bought a box of black mamba gloves delivered for £15.50, get in!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

well, good things come to those who wait  didnt attend waxstock waited for my favorite shop, polishedbliss to get the af crew bag on the site and guess what included a free af aqua deluxe drying towel, and couldnt resist buying a pb super buffing towel at that price aswel!


----------



## superdon

OvEr_KiLL said:


> well, good things come to those who wait  didnt attend waxstock waited for my favorite shop, polishedbliss to get the af crew bag on the site and guess what included a free af aqua deluxe drying towel, and couldnt resist buying a pb super buffing towel at that price aswel!


Was looking at the dodojuice covrered bag, but with the free towel (need one anyway) this brings it to a similarish price. I have only seen the one pic though so not really sure what it's like and how it compares to others? Any ideas?


----------



## great gonzo

Gonz.


----------



## Simz

A two day course for the end of August


----------



## dan4291

Not today, but was on holiday last week in Essex and popped in to the ioClean shop in Southend while I was down there! Got a bottle of Carpro TarX and a sample pot of Angelwax Desirable.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

superdon said:


> Was looking at the dodojuice covrered bag, but with the free towel (need one anyway) this brings it to a similarish price. I have only seen the one pic though so not really sure what it's like and how it compares to others? Any ideas?


it will be good quality mate, i have the smaller one by af and its nice  from what people have said about the crew bag its epic!!! 13 left at polishedbliss, make your mind up quick lol just go for it mate, the towel always get excellent reviews on here


----------



## Alfieharley1

I have added some pics on mine to the Crew bag thread on the AF section


----------



## Carshine

AF Waxmate


----------



## difficultrogue

Jesus Gonzo! That would be Christmas morning in my house! Good haul!:buffer:


----------



## pajd

Polished Bliss have a sale on certain items at the moment. Was going to order at the weekend but glad I forgot until today. Just ordered some 1 litre AF Iron Out (PB give a free gift with it), PB buffing towel which is, I think, 30% off. Applicator pad and AF Tripple


----------



## Puntoboy

Had my DI resin delivered. Finally get to use the vessel I bought.

Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr

Just want to get a pre-filter now.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Auto finesse interior & upholstery brush


----------



## f4780y

Got myself a "Dog Blaster" off of "the bay" as the master blaster is a little beyond my budget at the moment. I'll post a mini-review once it gets here.


----------



## sprocketser

1 Gal of Leatherique Rejuvenator Oil . SONAX s ActiveShampoo 2 in 1 (1000ml)


----------



## superdon

Started my kit refresh today....

G3 clay mitt
Autosol metal polish
Meg's Even Coat applicators
On the Halfords 3 for 2

And a free bucket, triplewax shampoo and sponge for free from halfords on the o2 priority offer. Probably won't use it but OK as a backup and useful to have another bucket.


----------



## superdon

OvEr_KiLL said:


> it will be good quality mate, i have the smaller one by af and its nice  from what people have said about the crew bag its epic!!! 13 left at polishedbliss, make your mind up quick lol just go for it mate, the towel always get excellent reviews on here


Doh. Looks like I missed out as they are out of stock now


----------



## Ice Man

Gtechniq C1, exo,C6, G4, G5, G6, P1, Gwash, W6. Once the rain clears should keep me out of trouble for a few days


----------



## PugIain

A smashing 5 pack of soft bristled paint brushes, perfect for interior dusting. £2 in B&Q.


----------



## Big Buffer

Megs mf cutting pads 6"


----------



## Bristle Hound

Over the last couple of days

Obsession Wax Waxstock 2015 wax
Victoria wax Concours red
Bouncer's Vanilla Ice wax
Britemax UberMax Drying Towel 
Prestige Car Care's Big Yellow MF
Meguairs endurance tyre gel


----------



## CGRD

Have heard some great things about this ... can't wait to try it out


----------



## Choppy

Got one of these today, what a machine!
Also had 5 polo tops delivered with my business details on 😀


----------



## ALLR_155528

In the last few weeks bought

Madcow Mango Sauce
Adams Detail Spray
Chemical Guys Speed Wipe
Poorboys QD+
Dr Beasleys Plastic Sealant
Wheel Woolies
Auto Finesse Brushes
CYR Sample Pack
Gyeon CanCoat
Gtechniq Smart Fabric
Stoners Invisible Glass
Auto Finesse Iron Out
Gtechniq Panel Wipe
Gtechniq G1
Gtechniq C5

Just to name a few lol


----------



## Coachman

Brought this to store all my pads, mf towels, sprays, compounds and machines etc in.


----------



## chrisc

Simz said:


> Not much but everything I wanted


where is the multi coloured brushes from


----------



## Choppy

They're from autobrite


----------



## Yoghurtman

1 litre Carpro PERL
1 litre Carpro HydrO2 Lite


----------



## sistersvisions




----------



## A&J

This month

Poorboys Professional polish - all around polish
Optimum ONR wash and shine - regular wash
Optimum ONR wash and wax - just to try it out (havent yet)
Bilt hamber cleanser-polish - pre wax cleanser and glaze
CarShineFactory Majestic - spray sealant
Flexipads dual - reserved for BH CP


----------



## Choppy

Just ordered this nice bundle from LTT:

5ltr auto foam
1ltr dye transfer step 1
500ml dye transfer step 2
500ml auto leather guard protector
500ml auto maintain
500ml auto antibacterial cleanser
Ink remover 
Trigger sprays
Foaming bottles
Cloths
Sponges
50ml leather aroma


----------



## sprocketser

Some nice orders here fellas !


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

sistersvisions said:


>


i like that wooden wax pot mate  looks very niceee


----------



## Alfieharley1

Yesterday courtesy of a fantastic DW friend 



Bargain deal on the mighty bay!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

bouncers done dusted 500ml 90% full off magpiev6


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

UQD


----------



## camerashy

Saw that you were well pleased with your purchase Maxi-Milan what other product would you compare it to please
Thanks
Dave


----------



## camerashy

The final waxybox to be produced and mine arrived today, it's my first box and very pleased with the contents.....the only query I have is there are 4 sample bottles which require spray heads but on 2 spray heads in the box.
Dave


----------



## ECB

New set of detailing brushes , Autosmart G101, and Autoglym Vinyl and rubber care.


----------



## MDC250

Dr Leather Cleaning Wipes. 

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Sicskate

This arrived at work today, think it's my 6th bouncers wax??


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

camerashy said:


> Saw that you were well pleased with your purchase Maxi-Milan what other product would you compare it to please
> Thanks
> Dave


I will compare it with Zaino and Zymol Field Glaze and others , I bought UQD beacuse I'm very happy with Ultimate Quik Wax , I used Britemax QD > UQW great combo !


----------



## superdon

Ordered...

Dodo Juice Maxed kit bag
Some Carpro Boa towels
Some Yellow Fellow towels
AF Aqua Deluxe Towel
Bilt Hamber Auto Wheels
Bilt Hamber Auto Foam
Bilt Hamber Korrosol
EZ detail brush
Incredipad
Colourlock leather kit

To order over the weekend....pressure washer and snow foam lance.

Started looking at a DAS-6 now!?!?


----------



## Puntoboy

Popped to see Dooka for a few bits. Also stopped by AutoSmart to get some G101.


----------



## sprocketser

Puntoboy said:


> Popped to see Dooka for a few bits. Also stopped by AutoSmart to get some G101.


Nice score !


----------



## Scrim-1-

Pot of swissvax shield turned up this morning.


----------



## Puntoboy

Scrim-1- said:


> Pot of swissvax shield turned up this morning.


Are you sure?!  lol

I purchased this yesterday which turned up today. Love Amazon Prime.


----------



## Choppy

Received from i4detailing a few days ago

Britemax vantage (fantastic product!)
WW boars hair brush (absolutely awful)
Safety specs
Respirator mask
Black nitrile gloves


----------



## Scrim-1-

Puntoboy said:


> Are you sure?!  lol


Yes I'm very sure 
:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Got this from argos today, 15 sheets and will stop me traipsing round to the shed every 5mins.... Result:thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

Scrim-1- said:


> Yes I'm very sure
> :thumb:


Just be sure it's not a tub of Simoniz with a Swissvax label on it


----------



## Scrim-1-

chrisgreen said:


> Just be sure it's not a tub of Simoniz with a Swissvax label on it


If it is, it is. I don't care, it's got a swissvax label I'm pleased :lol:


----------



## footfistart

Fusso Light.


----------



## N16k_W

Took advantage of i4detailling 15% closing down sale and ordered -

Megs correction and finishing compounds and the microfibre discs
Angled wheel woolie
Clay bar
DJ born slippy lube
Gtechniq W4 Citrus Foam


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Just ordered myself a pot of WA Graphite! Can't wait to use it!!


----------



## Pittsy

Just a bottle of AF Glide:thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Pittsy said:


> Just a bottle of AF Glide:thumb:


nice one mate, for g3 mitt or clay bar? i used it with the mitt and it was awesome


----------



## Pittsy

OvEr_KiLL said:


> nice one mate, for g3 mitt or clay bar? i used it with the mitt and it was awesome


I normally use soapy water with the mitt so was gonna try my hand at an old fashioned clay bar so thought i should try some proper stuff :thumb:
Gotta say its one of the nicest smelling products i have come across


----------



## Fish

Tardis, gTechniq C4 and a palm grip for spot pads.

Fish


----------



## Alex L

£25 for Quartz Shine so thought it rude not to and a polish I've not seen in the Northern Hemisphere yet and a couple of their pads


----------



## roelliwohde

Ordered waxaddict graphite, couldn't resist...


----------



## sistersvisions

Obsession Wax's Phantom....


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

looks nice man


----------



## smk82

Just got a couple of 15L buckets and grit guards from Slim's detailing... good price considering the cost of grit guards on their own.


----------



## Neilvx

Ordered some Bilt Hamber double speed wax.


----------



## dillinja999

zaino z8


----------



## Dazzel81

Few bits from BMD :thumb:


----------



## dan4291

Gtechniq T1 and C6, Gyeon Wetcoat (first Gyeon product purchased by me), and a sachet of Lake Country Snappy Pad pad cleaning powder, interesting to see how this works at cleaning polishing pads.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just bought 500ml autofinesse tripple off mii s mad


----------



## lemansblue92

not today but this week: 
1.Direct hoses snow foam lance from ebay with 500ml white blizzard ph neutral snow foam
2.Nilfisk c110 
3.Das 6 pro with megs package (birthday present of the wife)
4.Bucket from B&Q for suds.( have a 2nd one with grit guard to use as a rinse bucket)
5.Kent extra large micrifubre drying towel. 
6. Kent 2 in 1 noodle wash mit


----------



## tomelmer

Got my first BMD wax this week looking forward to using it :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

New PTG.


----------



## matt-rudd

Puntoboy said:


> New PTG.


Bought the identical one last night, just awaiting delivery


----------



## Choppy

I have that one, decent piece of kit ☺

Just recieved today some slim vikan interior brushes and a bottle of envy rubber lover


----------



## lemansblue92

Pack of 6 microfibre cloths from asda


----------



## ph23uk

DAS6 Pro, Megs 105 and 205, Orange, white hex pads, PB black hole, Fluffy drying towel, pack of microfibers, some Fusso Dark, Zymol autowash, g3 clay mit, megs ultimate tyre gel


----------



## sprocketser

ph23uk said:


> DAS6 Pro, Megs 105 and 205, Orange, white hex pads, PB black hole, Fluffy drying towel, pack of microfibers, some Fusso Dark, Zymol autowash, g3 clay mit, megs ultimate tyre gel


You ve got yourself some nice goodies mate !


----------



## Sasquatch1976

I got the full package og Gtechniq. Guess I'm ready for the arrival of my Golf GTE to be protected before the Danish winter sets in. Hopefully its a no brainer to apply.


----------



## Choppy

Flex 3401vrg
6 6.5inch hydro tech pads
3 4inch hydro tech pads

Time for the flex rotary and das6 pro to go 😀


----------



## Pittsy

Black nitrile gloves!


----------



## Siggy12

Demon Shine, rapid dirt shifter


----------



## Juke_Fan

A new toy and a few other bits


----------



## TimmoUK

<deleted>


----------



## Crafoo

Actually bought at the back end of last week but turned up today.



You can't have too many spray bottles, also thought I'd try the Bilt Hamber stuff for the wheels, and the buffing towel is oh so soft


----------



## dan4291

BMD Sirius Dark Edition and Adonis Pre-Wax Cleanser. Great service from BMD, hope to use these products soon.


----------



## Hufty

I bought another couple of these bottle rack


----------



## Spoony

Racks are nifty, where they from?


----------



## Coachman

I took advantage of i4detailings code . Can't wait for this to come on Wednesday.


----------



## Hufty

Spoony said:


> Racks are nifty, where they from?


Fleabay I got two at 14.99 but have since seen sales cheaper if you buy 2,3 or 4
They workout around £12 each.

Item no. 281744070056 they look great very sturdy and fit most round standard bottles.

Cheers,


----------



## matt-rudd

Recently purchased this from the bay and arrived today, pleased with the quality and had to try it out on the closest thing..the tool box!


----------



## sandyt87

Nice paint gauge! 

Bought 72 microfibres from costco for £26.37. Useful for all the hard jobs on the cars.


----------



## matt-rudd

sandyt87 said:


> Nice paint gauge!
> 
> Bought 72 microfibres from costco for £26.37. Useful for all the hard jobs on the cars.


Thanks, will be handy. Also bought a travel case which will be handy for storage and keeping it dry/safe just awaiting delivery


----------



## Blackmass

Just ordered the Metro Blaster Sidekick from Polished Bliss.

Also ordered the 0.9m hose extension.....and some 3M 3434 masking tape.


----------



## nichol4s

Too early for winter prep?


----------



## stonejedi

A small treat from the wife.








.SJ.


----------



## Ultra

This kit will be the icing on the cake for a detail that's lined up


----------



## Fish

Went and treated my self to a Flex XC 3401 VRG, upgrade from a DAS6+ which will be up for grabs when I get time to take some pics.

Fish


----------



## Juke_Fan

Just treated myself to this little bag from Screwfix - perfect fit for my new SmartTool and a few pads :thumb:


----------



## warwick

None.


----------



## A&J

Just received Optimum car wax and Autobrite project 32.


----------



## IanJones

KKD blizzard snow foam
KKD re-gloss


----------



## interskyfall

Instafinish Purple Wash N' Wax
Meguiars Synthetic X-Press Spray Wax 
Gtechniq WM2 Microfibre Wash Mitt
Auto Finesse Wax Mate Applicator

Everything from Slimsdetailing. And I also got a free Chemical Guy's Miracle dryer that works very well.


----------



## TimmoUK

<deleted>


----------



## lemansblue92

TimmoUK said:


> Just ordered some Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax, a G3 Clay Mitt and two tins of California Scents Cherry.


great stuff the double speed wax, water runs right off the surface


----------



## nbray67

Thx to Bristle Hound for the chance to try out my 1st Bouncer's wax.

Well packaged and a pleasure to deal with


----------



## Rainey

Not just today but received these goodies over the past couple of weeks:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

nbray67 said:


> Thx to Bristle Hound for the chance to try out my 1st Bouncer's wax.
> 
> Well packaged and a pleasure to deal with


Likewise. Thanks for the Obsession Wax my friend
Pleasure doing business :thumb:


----------



## Wilco

Expensive month for me so far
































































Rupes is awesome and of the TAC products I've used so far they are very high quality.


----------



## Coachman

Wilco said:


> Expensive month for me so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rupes is awesome and of the TAC products I've used so far they are very high quality.


Brought the rupes a few weeks ago as well, really looking forward to trying the fl set of polishers later this week / next week.


----------



## moonstone mo

Got a few liquids and a couple of waxes from M&K.. also recived my first ever susy-box, 1 of 1 from a diamond geezer on here..cheers sus you are a legend.:thumb:

bits should keep me busy for a while..stuff from adams, cg, Koch chemie, etc:argie::thumb:


----------



## bennyboi

Wax'D Mag










and BMD Wax


----------



## martin.breslin

Thought id add a bit of Asian to the equation for my jap run-around...


----------



## Bristle Hound

Just ordered some Bouncer's Done & Dusted Quick Detailer 500ml - **LTD EDITION BLACK SERIES** :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Bristle Hound said:


> Just ordered some Bouncer's Done & Dusted Quick Detailer 500ml - **LTD EDITION BLACK SERIES** :thumb:


Saverschoice by any chance Col?

I'm trying to raise funds for ODK Entourage but can't seem to flog what I'm selling at the mo!!


----------



## Bristle Hound

nbray67 said:


> Saverschoice by any chance Col?
> 
> I'm trying to raise funds for ODK Entourage but can't seem to flog what I'm selling at the mo!!


Yup. Thro' their ad on Amazon my friend :thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92

Bristle Hound said:


> Just ordered some Bouncer's Done & Dusted Quick Detailer 500ml - **LTD EDITION BLACK SERIES** :thumb:


Where did you order it from mate?


----------



## Supermario

Bristle Hound said:


> Yup. Thro' their ad on Amazon my friend :thumb:


Ordered two myself :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

lemansblue92 said:


> Where did you order it from mate?


Here you go buddy -
Bouncer's Done & Dusted Quick Detailer 500ml - **LTD EDITION BLACK SERIES**: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike
:thumb:


----------



## Short1e

Pot of Swissvax Shield :thumb:


----------



## camerashy

Just ordered some Lucas Oil Slick Mist Speed Wax, Interior Detailer and Tyre Shine Kit off Ebay


----------



## IamDave

Just ordered a few Autoglym bits to restock.

Also ordered some custom Obsession Wax and air freshener (can't wait to give this a go)
And not to forget a DW polo shirt!

This detailing lark is expensive!


----------



## lemansblue92

Bristle Hound said:


> Here you go buddy -
> Bouncer's Done & Dusted Quick Detailer 500ml - **LTD EDITION BLACK SERIES**: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike
> :thumb:


This has had some amazing results, apparently the gloss finish it imparts is supposed to be immense, might need to order a bottle. What tasks do you reglulary use detailing spray for?


----------



## bigmac3161

Chemical Guys - Synthetic Quick detailer (1 Gallon)
Kamikaze - Artificial Clear Coat
Kamikaze - Final Fibre Buff Pad 
SONAX Xtreme Wheel Rim Sealant


----------



## Blackmass

Products that arrived yesterday.

Dooka Wash Pad & Collinite 845 with keyring and sweetie, great service from Dooka Detailing.:thumb:

Auto Finesse Total
Auto Finesse Dressle
Auto Finesse Finale

I think I might jump on the bandwagon and buy some Bouncers Done & Dusted today.


----------



## Spuj

Having been out of the detailing world for a little while now, I've recently got back in however realised there were a few gaps in products I wanted so I placed a nice order with Polished Bliss this morning.

I'll post a picture when it arrives, I went a little bit mad with Auto Finesse stuff :lol:


----------



## obelix1

********** Wax 2 jars :
Directors edition 2015 
Number One


----------



## VUXLOZ

Dr Leather wipes 

Ive heard good reviews


----------



## Dazzel81

Got these off Kimo, AF interior brush & Dooka wheel mitt.


----------



## MDC250

The detailing Gods were kind and delivered up these for me to try...


----------



## ColinG

Popped into Chemical Guys UK unit today and picked up some stuff from David.










As well as putting up with my 2 year old running round the place he threw in a free tyre applicator and is posting out interior cleaner/dressing that was out of stock, top bloke cheers.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures

From last night grown my ever expanding collection of gyeon goodies


----------



## eric272

6x 500 ml bottles of Muc-off split second detailer,£3.50 each in Tesco,leaves a fantastic wet finish and is too good to waste on friends and families cars I'm keeping it for myself.


----------



## alan hanson

just restocked so should last me a good while

gtechniq glass cleaner
gtechniq tyre dressing t2
gtechniq smart fabric
gtechniq gwash
auto finesse drying towel
microfibre cloths
wooka wash pad and wheel pad
applicator pads
H2go

think thats it, o and treating meself to some new 99p buckets


----------



## lemansblue92

in the last week the following arrived:

Valet Pro - Inch Round Wheel Brush
Bilt Hamber - Auto Foam
Isopropanol Alcohol (IPA) 500ml
Gtechniq C2 - Liquid Crystal v3 500ml
Monster Microfibre - Purple Monster
Bilt Hamber - Korrosol Iron Remover
Autoglym - Intensive Tar Remover
Wheel Woolies - Wheel Brush Kit
Eurow - Shag Pile Double Density Towels x3
dooka wash pad- large red
boucers done & dusted ltd edition black series
wo wo wheel mitt
autoglym clean all


----------



## steve_07

Today the following arrived:

Bilt Hamber Surfex HD - 5L
CarPro Dlux 
IPA - 1L
3M tape
Wire Wool - Grade #000
Dooka Wash Pad - Large Black


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

dodo red mist air freshener
pinnacle crystal mist qd amazing product
dodo sour power shampoo
chem guys glossworkz glaze
kirkland microfibres x36


----------



## Clarkey-88

Just ordered my first DA! 

I went for the DAS6 Pro with
2X 5.5 inch CG White Hex Logic Pads
2X 5.5 inch CG Black Hex Logic Pads
3.5 inch Backing Plate
1X 4 inch CG white Hex Logic Pad
1X 4 inch CG Black Hex Logic Pad
2X 25mm 3M 3434 Blue Masking Tapes

Can't wait to try it all out


----------



## Soul boy 68

Bought these and they arrived today from CYC, getting stocked up in readiness for the cars winter prep which is due very soon.


----------



## nbray67

I couldn't decide between these 2 QD's so decided to buy both!!
(btw, the carpet they are pictured on is the garage carpet and not the house carpet!! Honest!)


----------



## Soul boy 68

I thought it was your cars interior carpet.


----------



## Oldsparky

Clarkey-88 said:


> Just ordered my first DA!
> 
> I went for the DAS6 Pro with
> 2X 5.5 inch CG White Hex Logic Pads
> 2X 5.5 inch CG Black Hex Logic Pads
> 3.5 inch Backing Plate
> 1X 4 inch CG white Hex Logic Pad
> 1X 4 inch CG Black Hex Logic Pad
> 2X 25mm 3M 3434 Blue Masking Tapes
> 
> Can't wait to try it all out


I ordered one two days ago mines coming in an hour according to dpd I'm stupidly excited just one dry day at the weekend please!


----------



## CTR247

Soft99 Fusso dark


----------



## Pittsy

I nicked a new snow foam bottle from work if that counts


----------



## nbray67

Pittsy said:


> I borrowed a new snow foam bottle from work if that counts


Edited for you bud!! :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

nbray67 said:


> Edited for you bud!! :lol:


Ahhh, cheers fella :lol:


----------



## Oldsparky

It's arrived!


----------



## Scooby0775

Arrived today auto finesse finale microfiber madness summit towel
Crazy pile and some bouncers d+d 
Capture the rapture


----------



## A&J

Just used a 50% discount on Autobrite and Wolfs items
1 x Autobrite Extreme glaze 500ml = 8,55 €
1 x Autobrite Project 32 500ml = 8,95 €
1 x Autobrite Vinyl Trim Bubblegum protectant 500ml = 9,46 €
1 x Autobrite Wax Off 500 ml = 5,60 €
3 x Carshinefactory 280GSM microfiber towels = 7,20 €
1 x Wolf's The Outsider APC = 8,10 €
Total: 47,86 €


----------



## Clarkey-88

Oldsparky said:


> I ordered one two days ago mines coming in an hour according to dpd I'm stupidly excited just one dry day at the weekend please!


What kit did you go for? Or did you make your own up?
Yeah a dry day would be nice, it's rained here everyday for nearly two weeks now


----------



## Clarkey-88

Ignore my last post, I've Just noticed that you'd posted a picture of it lol


----------



## ChrisMEI

Poorboy's Black Hole
Poorboy's Bug Squash

Given recommendations so thought why not


----------



## Spuj

This little lot turned up from Polished Bliss at the beginning of the week, really looking forward to trying it all out


----------



## Soul boy 68

Spuj said:


> This little lot turned up from Polished Bliss at the beginning of the week, really looking forward to trying it all out


I have those in my detailing arsenal, you won't be disappointed:thumb:.


----------



## warwick

Dodo juice future armour


----------



## Oldsparky

Clarkey-88 said:


> Ignore my last post, I've Just noticed that you'd posted a picture of it lol


Basically I went for that on advice I've got a Honda with soft paint and swirling but I also look after a polo and a cmax belonging to my kids both pretty tatty!


----------



## krisstewart10

Torq 10FX DA Polisher with CG hex pads, CG sample polish set and smaller 3" plate and pad. 

Various CG products in Blacklight, Jetseal 109, Hybrid V07 and Pete33 Wax.

GTechniq wash mit 

Plus lots of other cloths, clay bar and products to get me going. 

Just starting to get into detailing. Becoming very addictive.


----------



## Clarkey-88

Blimey, that was quick! I only ordered this from Clean Your Car yesterday fat 16:15. It arrived today at 14.00. I wasn't expecting it until next week lol


----------



## footfistart

I didn't personally buy them but my brother in law got me some mixing buckets for plaster ect ect. There good as they are 18ltr and white too  should be about 9 pound each and he got me two . Just need to get some new grit guards and some bucket stickers and away I go


----------



## cadmunkey

Scratch Shield Bucket Filter
5x Purple Monster cloths
SONAX Wheel Cleaner Plus
Victoria Wax - 8oz. Lite Cleanse
Wheel Woolies - 1.25" Detailing Brush
Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant
Chemical Guys - Orange Degreaser
Tuf Shine - Tyre Cleaning Brush
EZ Detail Brush
Auto Finesse - Tripple All In One (for a neighbour whos getting into detailing himself)

All from the local lads at Cleanyourcar, great service as usual.


----------



## Clarkey-88

Received my first big pot of Dodo Juice Wax in the post today  . I might order a big pot of Rainforest Rub too. I Don't seem to see many posts about DJ Waxes, unless I've missed them. I love how easy they go on and off, and the smell... Oh my :argie:


----------



## gex23

********** Wax 'Pro Edition'
********** Wax '******* Glaze'


----------



## footfistart

A microfiber madness wheel brush and two scratch shield grit guards and have just this second bought three stickers for my buckets 

Got there from clean and shiny in Aldershot and because I am a member of this forum they gave me discount which ended up being 4.59 off


----------



## stevec1906

Nothing today. The last 3 months? Here goes.....

DAS6 Pro Plus
CG Hexlogic Orange, green, white, black and red pads
CG Pad conditioner
3M tape
DJ SN Leather cleaner
DJ SN Suede MF cloths
DJ SN Wookie wash mitt
DJ SN Purple Haze sample pot
Purple Monster 3 pack
Purple Monster Edgeless XL
Blue Perl MF applicator pads x2
Meguiars m105/m205 273ml
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel
Gyeon Q2 App set
Gyeon Prep
Gyeon Bathe
BH Auto Clay x2
BH Surfex HD 5l
AF Iron Out
Car pro Eraser
Menzerna SF3800
Koch Chemie H8.01/M2.01
AG Rapid detailler 
AG Leather conditioner
AG Engine cleaner
AG Vinyl and Rubber
AG MF x5
2 buckets 5gal
4 grit guards
UF Snow foam 5l x4
Foam lance - eBay 
Kamikaze Artificial Clear Coat
Kamikaze Final fibre pad
Kamikaze Miyabi Coat
Kamikaze Overcoat

Jesus. Looking at that I'm actually worrying myself. For Gods sake nobody tell my wife, she'll have me sectioned.....

Did I mention I bought a Metro Air Force Sidekick as well? I need help I think 

Thanks to CYC and Ultimate Finish for almost all of it


----------



## nifreaky

Tub of 150 Dr Leather wipes 
Torque Wrench (not strictly detailing but I'll use it to do the rims and arches)


----------



## Dazzel81

Few bits from Polished Bliss 3 for 2 offer


----------



## TimmoUK

<deleted>


----------



## krisstewart10

Just received a parcel today from both i4detailing and Clean & Shiny

Auto Finesse Crew Bag
Gtechniq micro fibre cloths
Gtechniq glass cloth
Microfibre Madness Slogger cloths
Gyeon Bathe+
Gyeon Cancoat
Gyeon Wetcoat
Solution Finish trim restorer


----------



## Coachman

Got my new: 
Rupes mini 
8 rupes mini pads
1 yellow 150mm rupes pad 
50 mms from asda

And to come: 
3inch megs mf discs (seriously) I swear by the megs mf discs. 
And a new bottle of megs d300


----------



## pagaz

I bought cordless vacuum - Dyson dc43h animal:





This tool will be great to cleaning interior car


----------



## roelliwohde

The cordless dyson is great, my mom bought one a few weeks ago and i tested it... never had such a powerful cordless vacuum!


----------



## Wingnuts

I got some dodo juice born slippy, auto finesse oblitarate and an orange hex pad delivered yesterday few little bits I need for my weekend clean Saturday. Last thing to get for now is a halogen light


----------



## Short1e

Took advantage of Slims 15% offer last week 

Swissvax Blau Weiss Wax
Swissvax Glacier Wax
Wheel Woolies Handle Grips
Slim's Girl "It Was The Use Of The Sponge That Finally Broke Her Heart" Hanging Air Freshener


----------



## sistersvisions




----------



## MDC250




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Turtle Wax - Liquid Wax x 2

Turtle Wax - Shampoo x 2

Simoniz - Concentrated Shampoo x2

Poundland, Hammersmith.


----------



## warwick

None.


----------



## cufc1111

sistersvisions said:


>


Yep, me too


----------



## bigalc

Replaced my very first detailer that i bought since joining DW.
Went back to it last week and realised how good it really is.

SONUS CARNAUBA SPRITZ. 

Accompanied by a bottle of

CHEMICAL GUYS GLOSSWORKZ GLAZE, due to good reviews.


----------



## Choppy

Few things from the other day:
Envy Car Care
25ltrs bubbly jubbly 
25ltrs APC
5ltrs Evoloution
1ltr Filler killer
Envy wheel brush
Few Freebies too 

RemyRoc
5ltrs Angelwax Cleanliness
2x 500ml Angelwax Excelsior
500ml Angelwax Revenge
Angelwax Glide

Polished Bliss
Autofinesse Power Seal
PB Super buffing towel

Then some various bits from ebay, horsehair shoe brush, wetsand paper, wire wool and trim removal tools


----------



## iannidan

From polished bliss
Autofinesse Revolution, mint rims, fabricoat and iron out
Gyeon foam and wet coat
PA foam lance


----------



## A&J

Wolf's Black Out-Gel 1L
Wolf's Chemicals Mean Green shampoo 1L 
Wolf's chemicals Wolf Moon carnuba vosek 100ml


----------



## Short1e

All from Shop N Shine

Chemical Guys Wooly Mammoth Drying Towel x2
Chemical Guys - MangoCello Air Freshener
Chemical Guys Honeydew Air Freshener
Menzerna Endless Shine


----------



## Method Man

Karcher VP145 short Vario lance off the Bay.


----------



## Guest

Poor Boys Sample Kit 6:-
Super Slick & Suds Car Wash
Professional Polish
Black Hole
EX-P

Auto Finesse Citrus Power 1L
Auto Finesse Revive

and a copy of pro-valets.co.uk 2015 magazine


----------



## DLGWRX02

treated myself for my birthday to this little lot.

15.4 Litre DI Vessel Complete Filled with MB-115 
HM Digital TDS-3 Handheld Meter With Carrying Case


----------



## Storry

Danjc said:


>


Nice haul there Dan!! What we got there then? That Fusso is decent stuff, got me a tub of that earlier this year.

How's the motor?


----------



## warwick

None.


----------



## NeilG40

What make are those large detailing brushes on top of the tub dr leather wipes?


----------



## krisstewart10

NeilG40 said:


> What make are those large detailing brushes on top of the tub dr leather wipes?


Pretty sure they're Autobrite.


----------



## Simz

krisstewart10 said:


> Pretty sure they're Autobrite.


Yep I bought the same


----------



## martin.breslin

I got some

Wax off

G3 Decon shampoo

.50 Cal snow foam

.50 Cal 20:20 glass cleaner



Now waiting on some BMD Sirius to arrive 😁


----------



## krisstewart10

Auto Finesse Crystal Glass Cleaner
Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe Towel
Auto Finesse Sweet Shop Tutti Frutti Air Freshener
Auto Finesse Tripple 
Auto Finesse Ultra Glaze
Auto Finesse Handi Puck Starter Kit
Gtechniq P1


----------



## ronwash

Got me a 
Rupes duetto.
Some tac systems stuff.
Rupes sanding gear.
G1 for the winter.
Lakecountry Hd orbiltal pads.
3M Trizact 6000 sanding pads.
Bilt hamber auto wheels.
Gtechniq - W5 Citrus All Purpose Cleaner.


----------



## Alan W

Nice haul there Ron! :thumb:

You'll be wanting a Kamikaze Beast 3" backing plate for the Duetto. 

Alan W


----------



## Chris221273

Just a few purchases from the last few days:doublesho

Clarke FG5100ES 5.5kva petrol generator.
Meguiars all purpose cleaner (good for shampooing).
Euro - Ultra plush micro noodle wash mitt x 2
Sonus ultra fine detailing clay x 2
Sonus SFX ultra fine detailing clay kit
Valet pro dragons breath 5litre
Gliptone liquid leather cleaner
Gliptone liquid leather conditioner
Autoglym engine and machine cleaner
Auto finesse ultra glaze
Sonus SFX 2 enhance polish
Meguiars nxt generation tech car wax 2.0

So basically bread & dripping for the next month :lol:


----------



## ronwash

Alan W said:


> Nice haul there Ron! :thumb:
> 
> You'll be wanting a Kamikaze Beast 3" backing plate for the Duetto.
> 
> Alan W


Thanks mate.

Thats exactly my next purchase,heard&read good things about it.

Ill upload a beast review after ill get it.


----------



## Alan W

ronwash said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Thats exactly my next purchase,heard&read good things about it.
> 
> Ill upload a beast review after ill get it.


The 3" Beast backing plate is the only one that justifies the significant cost, in my opinion, due to it allowing you to use smaller spot pads on the Duetto and increase its flexibility and useability. :buffer:

Look forward to youe review in due course Ron! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## polac5397

muc off [email protected] 

2 car wash £.350 each
2 detail spray £3.50 each
1 tyre dressing £5

Have used the detailing spray and tyre dressing not bad at all for the money


----------



## cadmunkey

Yesterday I received:
AF Glide Clay Lube
AF Crystal Glass
AF Rejuvenate
AF Detailing brushes
AF Work Towels.

Made the mistake of ordering some AF shampoo from Amazon with a couple of other unrelated items, wont do that again as they packaged it very poorly and the whole bottle had leaked much to posties amusement


----------



## warwick

Today..............I have been mostly buying Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel!


----------



## cufc1111

Latest purchases include Obsession Wax Nero, Redolent and a sample pot of Evolution wax, Angelwax Fast Foam, Clarity and H2Go, and Car-Chem Luxury shampoo. Shame I haven't had a chance to get near the cars


----------



## Yoghurtman

After getting a 250ml bottle of TAC Systems Ceramic Coat recently, I was so pleased with it I bought the 500ml version yesterday so I won't run out for a long time !

I really :argie: this stuff....so glossy.


----------



## stonejedi

My Obssesion Evolution should be waiting at home for me.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi

I was right.


















.SJ.


----------



## warwick

Mer Tyre Dressing from Halfords..............but will it be crap because it didn't cost a fortune, I ask myself?


----------



## TimmoUK

<deleted>


----------



## steve_07

Obsession Wax Evolution picked up from the post office today


----------



## Chris221273

warwick_hunt said:


> Mer Tyre Dressing from Halfords..............but will it be crap because it didn't cost a fortune, I ask myself?


I've always used Trafalgar Super Rubber & Tyre Dressing.
Bought my last 5 litre tin about 2 years ago, split it halves with my brother and i still have 1/4 of a tin left.
£28.50 on eBay and it gives a great long lasting shine and is also really good on the rubber door seals etc when applied with a cloth/sponge.

Chris


----------



## lukeyz




----------



## damocell

Sonax BSD and Xtreme Protect and Shine NPT from Eurocarparts today, less than £13 in total for both!


----------



## T25DOC

Little bit of a spree today…
Large dooka wash pad
Carpro viper microfibres
Renovo Proofer
5ltr Isopropyl
1 Rupes Yellow microfiber pad
1 Rupes Fine compound
Britmax metal twins
Carpro Reset
Fusso Coat Dark
......and there's still a few more things I'm thinking I want/need.....lol


----------



## Bonzo67

Treated myself to the following, all from the Chemical Guys UK, as only 10miles from myself.

Shinemaster S8
3x hex logic pads.
V34, 36, 38.
V Line Polish & Compound Sample Kit.
Microfiber wash.
Clay lube.
Tyre dressing applicators.
microfiber applicator pads.
White Light Hybrid.
Complete Leather Care Sample Kit.


----------



## DLGWRX02

My 15.4 lt DI vessel turned up today.

Just need to figure a way of getting it insulated and mounted now.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Top customer Service 
Thank You Jay


----------



## midas

Had a bit of a spree this week. 

Karcher K2, aftermarket gun and 15m hose much better quality.
DAS 6 with pads ect.
Car chem 1900:1, bubblegum...
Angelwax snow foam
Dodo juice mild cutting lime
Pourboys Strawberry wheel polish
Claying kit. 
Cloths ect. 

Caught out by the Mrs...who wasn't overly impressed.


----------



## Supermario

midas said:


> Had a bit of a spree this week.
> 
> Karcher K2, aftermarket gun and 15m hose much better quality.
> DAS 6 with pads ect.
> Car chem 1900:1, bubblegum...
> Angelwax snow foam
> Dodo juice mild cutting lime
> Pourboys Strawberry wheel polish
> Claying kit.
> Cloths ect.
> 
> Caught out by the Mrs...who wasn't overly impressed.


Where did you get your aftermarket gun from If you don't mind me asking Midas?

The one on my K4 has just decided to break on me!


----------



## dillinja999

couple cali scents
autoglym tar remover 
meguiars step 2
spray adhesive


----------



## Blackmass

Just placed an order with Carchem

Two buckets with lids and a bottle of 'Tailormade' shampoo.

What this space for my branded shampoo bottle, it's a belter.


----------



## Clarkey-88

Thought I'd give a drying towel another go rather then purchase another AG Aqua Dry


----------



## Blackmass

Clarkey-88 said:


> Thought I'd give a drying towel another go rather then purchase another AG Aqua Dry


Put it through the washing machine (on a cool wash) a couple of times to get rid of the fluff. I speak from experience, a great towel though.


----------



## E36owner

I'm only just getting into detailing and because I've heard nothing but great feedback, my first proper products ordered were from CarChem. Excellent service and I love their clean fresh labelling. Can't wait to use the products (bet it rains for a whole month now I've said that ha!) even had a few little extras included which is really nice of them.

I ordered their 4 product deal for just under £20 delivered which is bloody good I think. Great idea to try more stuff out at a time. My next order to them will be very soon me thinks


----------



## midas

Supermario said:


> Where did you get your aftermarket gun from If you don't mind me asking Midas?
> 
> The one on my K4 has just decided to break on me!


I will get back to you mate. Can't remember off hand.


----------



## midas

Found it.

Bought from Direct Hoses.

www.directhoses.net


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Blackmass said:


> Put it through the washing machine (on a cool wash) a couple of times to get rid of the fluff. I speak from experience, a great towel though.


read this and see what you think  http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=368023


----------



## Blackmass

OvEr_KiLL said:


> read this and see what you think  http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=368023


Clocked the thread earlier. Good to see us singing from the same hymn sheet, sort of.


----------



## Blueberry

Received a nice little delivery today. Looking forward to trying SV Onyx and PA Alabaster. Great experience of PA Carnauba Arts in the past.


----------



## Blackmass

My order arrived yesterday from Carchem, amazing service.:thumb:

Here's my spare label for my TailorMade shampoo.


----------



## Supermario

Blueberry said:


> Received a nice little delivery today. Looking forward to trying SV Onyx and PA Alabaster. Great experience of PA Carnauba Arts in the past.


Let me know how you find Onyx Blueberry, it's one I've considered getting :thumb:


----------



## Simz

both from clean your car


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

flexipads tri foam applicator
autofinesse waxmate
gyeon q2 antifog


----------



## cufc1111

Angelwax Ti-22, Corona and Fifth Element.


----------



## BTS

Few bits from Slim's.


----------



## Blueberry

Supermario said:


> Let me know how you find Onyx Blueberry, it's one I've considered getting :thumb:


Will do


----------



## dave-g

Some goodies from Mitchell and king, leather cleaner set, da sh cleaner, seal, q.d and jj even threw in a sample pot on Natalia for me... Highly recommended and a pleasure to deal with.

Can see a wax on order soon lol


----------



## Clarkey-88

I got M205 and 3 Hex Logic pads last week, and got the Rain Forrest Rub and Hot Wheels today


----------



## Spuj

Supermario said:


> Let me know how you find Onyx Blueberry, it's one I've considered getting :thumb:


In my own experience it goes on easily as it is a relatively soft wax, which makes application easy and a little goes a long way. It also buffs off very easily and it smells amazing! Only thing I would say is it doesn't have the best of durabilities compared to other waxes, more a summer wax IMO.


----------



## alfajim

some showa temres 281 gloves


----------



## big ant

some mint and cotton sheets car chem air freshener and 400 magic erasers 

mint air freshener is quite nice to my surprise


----------



## TimmoUK

<deleted>


----------



## Blackmass

Bouncer's Done & Dusted arrived today. Looking forward to trying it out the weekend.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Blackmass said:


> Bouncer's Done & Dusted arrived today. Looking forward to trying it out the weekend.


nice one man  you will never use another QD ever again   its awesome stuff plus its nice for cleaning exterior windows too with a little bit of sealant


----------



## lemansblue92

OvEr_KiLL said:


> nice one man  you will never use another QD ever again   its awesome stuff plus its nice for cleaning exterior windows too with a little bit of sealant


It smells too nice to use


----------



## Blackmass

OvEr_KiLL said:


> nice one man  you will never use another QD ever again   its awesome stuff plus its nice for cleaning exterior windows too with a little bit of sealant


I didn't know you could use it on windows. Is it tint friendly?

I love the smell too.:argie:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Blackmass said:


> I didn't know you could use it on windows. Is it tint friendly?
> 
> I love the smell too.:argie:


you can even use it on interior for a glossy finish and trim, yes its fine with tints as the tints are usually on the inside on the car not the outside


----------



## cadmunkey

Simz said:


> both from clean your car


Simz, how are you finding the Blaster sidekick? I keep eyeing up the Vac n blow but not sure I can justify the cost.


----------



## Simz

cadmunkey said:


> Simz, how are you finding the Blaster sidekick? I keep eyeing up the Vac n blow but not sure I can justify the cost.


TBH a little dissapointed but that might be down to me expecting it to do the whole car lol, it's fine for wheels, door shuts, grills, handles etc. If you are close by ( Ripley Derbyshire) you are welcome to come and try it.


----------



## AndyA4TDI




----------



## cadmunkey

Simz said:


> TBH a little dissapointed but that might be down to me expecting it to do the whole car lol, it's fine for wheels, door shuts, grills, handles etc. If you are close by ( Ripley Derbyshire) you are welcome to come and try it.


Thanks for the offer, oop North in Yorkshire though. Torn between one of these or saving for the combined vac.


----------



## Burt_100




----------



## Blackmass

Just placed an order with those top folks at Polished Bliss.

Gyeon Silk Dryer (Larrrrrrge) 
Gyeon Waffle Dryer
Gyeon Soft Wipe


----------



## Rob74

Not today but this arrived yesterday from powermaxed


----------



## nbray67

Rob74 said:


> Not today but this arrived yesterday from powermaxed


Have you used some of the TFR already, looks less in that than the other 5ltr?


----------



## Rob74

nbray67 said:


> Have you used some of the TFR already, looks less in that than the other 5ltr?


I dont think the cap was fully tight & unfortunately the bottle was upside down lol I'm not bothered as it's probably only 1 or 2 washes so no big problem


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

whys the jet wash and wax purple nbray? the stuff i got off you was the same color as tfr...


----------



## MDC250

PM changed the colour very recently, the stuff you have will be the real deal..mine is the same colour as yours


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

MDC250 said:


> PM changed the colour very recently, the stuff you have will be the real deal..mine is the same colour as yours


i havnt got it yet im waiting for a delivery of jet wash and wax 5l on the group buy offer from clean and shiny with a pump dispenser


----------



## nbray67

OvEr_KiLL said:


> whys the jet wash and wax purple nbray? the stuff i got off you was the same color as tfr...


As Mike said, they changed the colour buddy.


----------



## Rob74

Today I got the G3 foam applicators to go with my powermaxed polish.


----------



## MDC250

Nice little package from Alex @ Serious Performance


----------



## Dougnorwich

Your going to love the paint cleaner Mike it's brilliant for the money


----------



## Blackmass




----------



## Hufty

I ordered a 50ml pot of Mitchell and king winter show wax in evergreen variety. Newbie to their waxes so looking forward to trying.


----------



## dan4291

AF Aqua Drying Towel, AF Waxmate, CG Green Hexlogic pad and CG 4oz Stripper Scent from CleanYourCar.com. Bit alarmed however that it arrived in a box which had '250 Shotgun Catridges' printed on the side! Hope that didn't cause any security concerns while it was being posted!


----------



## stonejedi

Look what turned up Today *WOWO in Da House"


















Really looking forward to trying it,Thanks again Neil.SJ.


----------



## camerashy

Looks good but I need to be convinced that it's better than a Kent Noodle??


----------



## stonejedi

camerashy said:


> Looks good but I need to be convinced that it's better than a Kent Noodle??


I will let you know as I have both,but just by trying it on my hand,the WOWO mitt feels like it was designed to do the job and still feel comfortable and be purposeful,a lot of thought has gone into this.I cannot not believe that i am talking this way about a mitt.:lol:.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

Its a great bit of kit :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Is the WOWO wheel mitt not the same as the DJ one?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dodo-Juic...eaning-Mitt-/281049289480?hash=item416fd7d308


----------



## stonejedi

nbray67 said:


> Is the WOWO wheel mitt not the same as the DJ one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dodo-Juic...eaning-Mitt-/281049289480?hash=item416fd7d308


How did you come to that conclusion?.Probably similar but not the same.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi

Anyway my wife prefers *PINK*.SJ.


----------



## Sicskate

I'm itching to spend some money, but I honestly can't think of anything I need/want


----------



## MDC250

Sicskate said:


> I'm itching to spend some money, but I honestly can't think of anything I need/want


Wish I was at this point


----------



## nbray67

stonejedi said:


> How did you come to that conclusion?.Probably similar but not the same.SJ.


Sorry SJ.

Similar is the optimum word that I should've used.

If it's anything similar/like the DJ Captain Crevice then it's a neat and easy way to clean the wheels.


----------



## Sicskate

Just bought 3 of the new pb cloths on polished bliss for £11, bargain


----------



## -Raven-

Ordered the Kamikaze 3" backing plate for the Rupes Duetto!


----------



## Simz

£10 from a table top community sale 

With spare bulb


----------



## Bristle Hound

OW Nero tyre dressing
OW Evolution wax sample pot
Wo-Wo MF wheel wash mitt
:detailer:


----------



## VXR_midlands

AF Avalanche
Gyeon Bathe
Gyeon Iron
AF Revive
AF Tough Prep
AF Touch Coat
New Foam Lance
Raceglaze brushes
New clothes, applicators and incredisponge.


----------



## sistersvisions

Cant knock the price on this..free postage to..:thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81

More Carchem goodies to add to my collection


----------



## nbray67

VXR_midlands said:


> AF Avalanche
> Gyeon Bathe
> Gyeon Iron
> AF Revive
> AF Tough Prep
> AF Touch Coat
> New Foam Lance
> Raceglaze brushes
> New clothes, applicators and incredisponge.


Somebodies getting ready for winter.

Tough Prep and Tough Coat are superb for winter protection.


----------



## VXR_midlands

nbray67 said:


> Somebodies getting ready for winter.
> 
> Tough Prep and Tough Coat are superb for winter protection.


Cheers! Treating the new car to a good detail before winter... weather permitting. Tried the avalanche, bathe and iron on my old car. Impressed with them.

Saving the tough prep/coat for the new one but heard good things!


----------



## nickka

sistersvisions said:


> Cant knock the price on this..free postage to..:thumb:


looks good....let us know how you get on with it:thumb:


----------



## Short1e

Had this little lot delivered, plus the Premium Twist Towel, Microfibre Wash Pad, All Purpose Towel, Microfibre Applicator, and the Tire Foam Applicator.


----------



## Simz

x3 after reading comments on here, you know who you are lol


----------



## Pittsy

Short1e said:


> Had this little lot delivered, plus the Premium Twist Towel, Microfibre Wash Pad, All Purpose Towel, Microfibre Applicator, and the Tire Foam Applicator.


Tried any of it yet Shortie?


----------



## Scrim-1-

Short1e said:


> Had this little lot delivered, plus the Premium Twist Towel, Microfibre Wash Pad, All Purpose Towel, Microfibre Applicator, and the Tire Foam Applicator.


They look slick!

Where can I get some?


----------



## Rían P

Short1e said:


> Had this little lot delivered, plus the Premium Twist Towel, Microfibre Wash Pad, All Purpose Towel, Microfibre Applicator, and the Tire Foam Applicator.


Never seen this brand before. Who are they?


----------



## mayhem85

Short1e said:


> Had this little lot delivered, plus the Premium Twist Towel, Microfibre Wash Pad, All Purpose Towel, Microfibre Applicator, and the Tire Foam Applicator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice,


Very nice haul, where did you get them from?


----------



## warwick

None.


----------



## Kimo

Rían P said:


> Never seen this brand before. Who are they?


Fireball

Korean company - check out the products and use your imagination


----------



## Ben108

Just been on their website, prices are pretty good when you convert it!!

What are their products like or is it the first purchase?


----------



## Choppy

20m hose for kranzle from qwashers


----------



## VXR_midlands

AF mint rims


----------



## Short1e

Scrim-1- said:


> They look slick!
> 
> Where can I get some?





mayhem85 said:


> Very nice haul, where did you get them from?


As Kimo said, its from Fireball in Korea.

I tried out the Snow foam and Premium Shampoo yesterday and were pretty impressed with them.

If you're on Instagram follow me: short1e_lj as I put everything on there mainly.

Its had a lot of great reviews on there from other who are testing them products.


----------



## mayhem85

Short1e said:


> As Kimo said, its from Fireball in Korea.
> 
> I tried out the Snow foam and Premium Shampoo yesterday and were pretty impressed with them.
> 
> If you're on Instagram follow me: short1e_lj as I put everything on there mainly.
> 
> Its had a lot of great reviews on there from other who are testing them products.


Do they have uk distributors or is it import only?


----------



## alan hanson

Power maxed tfr 5l 12 quid reviews seem good


----------



## warwick

None. Although I intend to tomorrow!


----------



## Short1e

mayhem85 said:


> Do they have uk distributors or is it import only?


Not at the moment, but Bearswaxfactory are looking into it. But its currently import only


----------



## Simz




----------



## Blackmass

Nice pile of Carpro towels arrived today, courtesy of Dooka. Brilliant service as usual.


----------



## Dazzel81

Blackmass said:


> Nice pile of Carpro towels arrived today, courtesy of Dooka. Brilliant service as usual.


Nice haul fella :thumb:
can you let me know what you think of the vipers 
Cheers


----------



## Blackmass

@Dazzel81 will do. The vipers feel alot softer than another towel of that thickness and the BOA's...(well slap me and call me Judy!) well plush!


----------



## Dazzel81

Blackmass said:


> @Dazzel81 will do. The vipers feel alot softer than another towel of that thickness and the BOA's...(well slap me and call me Judy!) well plush!


Thanks mate :thumb:
have both lots of BOA's myself, the Vipers look a bit grabby so was thinking ideal for removing polish?


----------



## Blackmass

Dazzel81 said:


> Thanks mate :thumb:
> have both lots of BOA's myself, the Vipers look a bit grabby so was thinking ideal for removing polish?


I've bought them for that exact reason. I'll be doing my Winter prep soon so I'll report back.


----------



## Dazzel81

Blackmass said:


> I've bought them for that exact reason. I'll be doing my Winter prep soon so I'll report back.


Top man :thumb:


----------



## halam

Bought some bits in preparation for the dreaded winter months
Waffle weave and m.f drying towels
Bsd 
Kamikaze overcoat


----------



## Simz

New led lamp


----------



## VXR_midlands

Where's that from simz! Be useful for the car and DIY


----------



## Simz

VXR_midlands said:


> Where's that from simz! Be useful for the car and DIY


I got the tripod with a halogen from a table top sale last week £10, and bought the LED from Lights and Kites £30.95


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Blackmass

Parcel arrived from Auto Finesse yesterday. Couple of freebies too, green air freshener (my favorite) and a sample of Ultra Glaze.
Surprised the ObliTarate doesn't come with a spray head though


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

i think it should have a spray head man, give them a shout and see what they say
edit. actually maybe not as polishedbliss say to use in one of there atomizer bottles


----------



## Blackmass

I'll drop them an email. After looking at reviews and videos, it looks like it should come with a spray head.


----------



## weejb88

Chem guys stripper scent
Autofinese Iron out
Autofinese Tyre Gel
Autofinese Mint Rims
Kent Microfibre Glass Cloth
Kent Microfibre Buffing Cloth
Kent Microfibre Cleaning Towels x6
Kent Polish Applicator Pads
Kent Drying Towel
Invisible Glass Reach and Clean tool 
Dodo Juice Diamond white wax


Hopefully after this order, thats me now got everything a NOOB needs and also that the Mrs is working when it arrives


----------



## Blackmass

OvEr_KiLL said:


> i think it should have a spray head man, give them a shout and see what they say
> edit. actually maybe not as polishedbliss say to use in one of there atomizer bottles


Sent an email last night and had the below response from James:
Hi Rob,

No Oblitarate doesn't come with a spray head, the reason being is any packaging we supply with a product has to last the life span of the product and Oblitarate will kill a sprayer fast due to the solvents. That said you can still use a trigger to apply it (we do), just don't expect the trigger to last too long, there are ways of extending the life of a trigger used with solvents, such as clearing them through after use or even rinsing them out after use by spraying some water through them.

If you need a trigger I'm happy to send you one out free of charge just so long as its on the above understanding.

I declined the kind offer of the spray head. I'll but a chemically resistant spray bottle.


----------



## iannidan

Adams long handle wheel brush, sick of having scraped knuckles when doing arches 
Also after reading Pittsy`s review on Ed Turners stuff i have ordered some superfast QD to try.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Blackmass said:


> Parcel arrived from Auto Finesse yesterday. Couple of freebies too, green air freshener (my favorite) and a sample of Ultra Glaze.
> Surprised the ObliTarate doesn't come with a spray head though


It will more than likely be too strong for their spray heads.


----------



## Blackmass

Another parcel arrived from Dooka today:

Dooka applicators x 3
Dooka Spray bottle & Chemical Resistant Trigger
ODK Entourage



Just waiting for a Carpro clay cloth then I'm all set for my Winter prep. Fingers crossed the weathers OK this weekend.


----------



## nbray67

Blackmass said:


> Another parcel arrived from Dooka today:
> 
> Dooka applicators x 3
> Dooka Spray bottle & Chemical Resistant Trigger
> ODK Entourage
> 
> Just waiting for a Carpro clay cloth then I'm all set for my Winter prep. Fingers crossed the weathers OK this weekend.


You'll love ODK Entourage buddy, it's epic!!


----------



## Pittsy

nbray67 said:


> You'll love ODK Entourage buddy, it's epic!!


I have finally got some coming


----------



## MDC250

Gallon of Britemax Spray & Shine, cheap as chips for a quality product.


----------



## nbray67

Pittsy said:


> I have finally got some coming


Yay!!


----------



## Pittsy

nbray67 said:


> Yay!!


The QD collection seems to be growing


----------



## iannidan

Adams car wash to replace Gyeon bathe +


----------



## cufc1111

Gyeon Wet Coat.


----------



## sean ryan

50cal Tracer Hi Gloss Shampoo


----------



## Blackmass

The Carpro clay cloth finally arrived today, only took 10 days:devil:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Nice little af order with a free bottle of citrus power


----------



## Simz

Fancy a coffee


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## MDC250

^ nice


----------



## Pittsy

And heres mine, dark orange colour with chocolate orange scent:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Good buy Pittsy,Phantom is the bees knees.I was so tempted to take up Jays Offer,but I already have Phantom in my ranks.SJ.


----------



## macc70

Bought a new Wurth rubber stick before the winter kicks in


----------



## gshaw

Zaino Z-AIO arrived today after ordering with a 20% off code on eBay the other night


----------



## Pittsy

stonejedi said:


> Good buy Pittsy,Phantom is the bees knees.I was so tempted to take up Jays Offer,but I already have Phantom in my ranks.SJ.


Just saving for a phaenna now SJ:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Bouncers / ODK Spellbound 2


----------



## Choppy

Carpro ceriglass kit and some rayon pads to remove a coating of a windscreen


----------



## MDC250

Few bits from this week...


----------



## Ben108

Needed some bits to get my car done this weekend...

Also got a new bucket, rain x and diced a car sponge up to make tyre/trim applicators as learnt on here


----------



## Danjc

Not a detailing product but two of these bottle holders and I'm really pleased with them.



Oh and the Spellbound wax in green & black


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## XtrailAndy

These beauties arrived an hour ago, a couple of Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe drying towels, courtesy of the guys at Clean and Shiny :thumb:

Really looking forward to trying them out 

AFAD-1 by Xtrail Andy, on Flickr


----------



## Goodylax

^^^love those
Just ordered a couple and some air fresheners from AF with their Spooky Special


----------



## stonejedi

My little haul from Autofinesse








The Crew bag and AF Hoody are top draw Quality,and the Ghoulish air freshener Smell's scrumptious,as soon as you open the box it's aroma takes over:thumb:A big *THANK YOU!* to all at AF for the Trick&Treats:devil:.SJ.


----------



## Fraser deigan

LittleMissTracy said:


> I have shopped around and have some bargains.
> I forgot the rain off type stuff from Poundland too.
> Got a birthday soon so can wait for the rest. All thanks to you.
> Got to say BF's Civic looks really nice. Albartho looks good too but being that he's not metallic doesn't have the same sparkle, more shiny.


what rain off stuff do poundland do ???? :speechles


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Choppy

Bizcam said:


>


Fantastic stuff!


----------



## Choppy

😀


----------



## camerashy

Great quality products from Judy at LTT


----------



## Blackmass

Goodies arrived today from Auto Finesse.


----------



## Sicskate

Ah... My finger!!!


----------



## VXR_midlands

Just received my AF mercury, AF Spritz and hopefully chemical guys V7 hybrid detailer coming tomorrow


----------



## dillinja999

mm incredibrush, c5


----------



## krisstewart10

Received some goodies from AF
Ordered a small detailing storage bag however to my surprise they actually put in a Crew Bag, which I already had and love.
AF Vision
3 x Spray Bottles 
Air fresheners 
And my free Halloween Wax Pot!


----------



## savbmw

Hi,
From Obsession Wax I've ordered Blizzard Snowfoam and Flawless QD - I read some decent reviews about this stuff so I thought I'd give them a go.


----------



## steve_07

savbmw said:


> Hi,
> From Obsession Wax I've ordered Blizzard Snowfoam and Flawless QD - I read some decent reviews about this stuff so I thought I'd give them a go.


Jays products and waxes are top quality. The purify shampoo smells amazing in rhubarb and custard


----------



## VXR_midlands

This came today! Dressle smell and looks amazing - just gone and done the door cards!


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## MDC250




----------



## Summit Detailing

AS clearview
AS Smartwheels
another pot of FK1000P


----------



## TVRStu

Haven't quite got round to working out how to post pics but as of today, I'm the proud owner of:

Kranzle 1152 TST (how heavy and well made is this machine????:lol::lol
Kranzle Under-body lance
BH AutoFoam - Pre Wash Snowfoam 5 Litre
DJ Future Armour 500 ml

Thanks to Elite Car Care for delivering all of the above on time and well packaged - and for the DW discount! 

Plus a Direct Hoses Snow Foam Lance - also delivered quickly so thankyou too!

Gonna be fun this weekend :detailer:


----------



## Simz

Went to see my mate this morning


----------



## hovnojede




----------



## Blackmass




----------



## lemansblue92

Chemical guys wooly mamouth


----------



## MDC250




----------



## Blackmass




----------



## sistersvisions




----------



## mayhem85

Adscarecare mango skin, fruit glaze and iron awe, worth a punt i guess


----------



## Dada

Received today international shipment from Rob Dooka.co.uk !
Got the Dooka wash pads and wheel mitt, G-Wash, G5 and CeriGlass.
Was very pleased by great service, fast shipping and good packing. :thumb:


----------



## scoobyboy1

^^^^^^^
Thought that was a picture of your pet rabbit at first!!!


----------



## Nomad_

The latest package received few weeks ago


----------



## Dada

scoobyboy1 said:


> ^^^^^^^
> Thought that was a picture of your pet rabbit at first!!!


:lol: Hahahaha!!! 
I had rabbit in the past not for a long time


----------



## eibbor

£10!!


----------



## Risdale

Had 48 mf towels arrive today and after waiting a week for autobrite car shampoo to arrive, they ended up sending me the tyre gloss instead :wall: hopefully the seller rectifies this!


----------



## Bodarville

5 litres of Power Maxed and 3.78 litres of All Purpose Cleaner


----------



## Blackmass




----------



## Blackmass

Another arrival from Polished Bliss today. Great service as usual.:thumb:


----------



## Elliot_C

black fire blackice kit from PB


----------



## fozzy

After taking 3 1/2 years off because the wife chose the last car and it was S**t I finally got some wheels worth taking care of again. So had delivered new wheel brushes, 5lt very cherry wheel cleaner, 5lt banana gloss shampoo, 5lt magi foam, new drying towels and microfibres ohh and some repel for the screen. Just need to dust off the polisher now and check the pads are still useable  ohhhhh it's good to be back


----------



## Demetrios72

WoWo wheel mitt :thumb:


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## LewisChadwick7

just received a delivery from SNS with some AF spritz, dilution rated bottles, chem resistant heads and AF wax mate


----------



## stonejedi

.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi

Just to add FK purchased to try as kimo always raves about it,will see.SJ.


----------



## Paul.D

did you need an excuse to buy more wax? 
It is good stuff just use it as the less is more


----------



## polac5397

power maxed swirl remover and finishing glaze 
50% off on Halfords website for 24hrs


----------



## Choppy

A bottle of nanolex urban and a PA foam lance from polished bliss 😀


----------



## MDC250

Good haul today...

Iroku pot 
I ️ DW 2
ODK Venture
ODK Movember
Migliore Competzione
Small pot of Migliore Presidenziale

And a Partridge in a Pear Tree


----------



## Jonnybbad

MDC250 said:


> Good haul today...
> 
> Iroku pot
> I ️ DW 2
> ODK Venture
> ODK Movember
> Migliore Competzione
> Small pot of Migliore Presidenziale
> 
> And a Partridge in a Pear Tree


It arrived okay your wax collection must be large lol


----------



## alan hanson

long handles vikan brush for arches how fun


----------



## MDC250

Sorry meant to let you know all safe and sound as always, cheers


----------



## Ebbe J

Scangrip Colour Match kit with pen, this sturdy fella and the larger Multi Match 










Good lights, very neutral tone instead of the blue'ish which is the common thing with LEDs. Oh, and they spot swirls and defects!

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Bristle Hound

Today?
100ml Waxstock Wax Salute the Fruit Ltd Edition :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

MDC250 said:


> Good haul today...
> 
> Iroku pot
> I ️ DW 2
> ODK Venture
> ODK Movember
> Migliore Competzione
> Small pot of Migliore Presidenziale
> 
> And a Partridge in a Pear Tree


Nice additions Mike


----------



## Risdale

Ordered Obsession Wax Hybrid 86 - cant wait to try it out!


----------



## Paul7189

Just a few things.


----------



## steelghost

Got a nice big box from Bilt Hamber delivered today 

Finis wax
Auto Balm
Cleanser Polish
Cleanser Fluid
Auto-QD

And for rust proofing in the spring

Two cans each of Dynax S50 and Dynax UB, plus one of Ferrosol


----------



## iannidan

some Adams APC and a wash pad


----------



## the-selkie

M105 and M205 enroute


----------



## Lsmcdti

Auto finesse dressle + citrus power pre wash and not strictly a detailing product but my auto finesse bubblegum air freshener came today


----------



## mcljot

I finally got around to using my Dodo Supernatural Hybrid panel pot and liked it so much I've just bought a big pot of the Supernatural Hybrid Nano, as well as a big pot of Blue Velvet Pro!


----------



## rob267

Hi. On the way are.
Wheel woollies brushs
Meguires kit bag
Fk1000p
Sonax bsb
6.5" white and orange chemical guys pads.
Iron X
And more microfiber clothes.


----------



## pedromayn

I only went to Halfrauds to get some pads for my license plates to be stuck on..

Ended up buying Meguiars X2 and some RainX Anti-Fog just to try out as I've read a bit about both.


----------



## AS_BO

Not today but late last night I ordered 

Bouncer's Satsuma Rock
Vic's Red
CarPro Reload
2 x Sonax P&S


----------



## Ben108

My order from Sim arrived, the start of my Auto Finesse collection!

Untitled by Ben Williams, on Flickr


----------



## VXR_midlands

AF citrus power
FK1000p sample pot
CG XXX Hardcore Paste Wax
CG Blacklight
CG Hybrid V7
A bunch of clothes
Also some good clothes FREE from Polished Bliss and Serious Performance


----------



## Ben108

Also ordered a sample of fk1000p, some applicators and some a freebie towels


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

ODK Entourage QD !


----------



## shine247

Some Obsession waxes and nice tub of Illusion :argie:


----------



## shine247

Knock at the door and here it is the first arrival


----------



## Dannbodge

A Karcher snow foam lance for £16.


----------



## ALLR_155528

In the last week I have bought 

X2 Chemical Guys Vintage Speed Wipe
Gyeon Prep
Swissvax Seal Feed
Auto Finesse Tripple
Auto Finesse Ultra Glaze
Auto Finesse Vision
Auto Finesse microfibre spot pad
Polish Angel Master Sealant
Nanolex Ultra Glass
Hunter Detailing Sample Wax
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Sample Wax
Angelwax Dark Angel Sample Wax
TDG Products Sample Wax
X24 Microfibre Cloths
X2 Waffle Weave Glass Cloths
Auto Finesse Wax Spot Pad


----------



## cufc1111

In the last four days:
Wo-Wo wheel mitt and towel
Victoria Wax Concours
Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe 
CarPro Boas
Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer
Obsession Wax Phantom, Purify, and Flawless


----------



## LewisChadwick7

just got myself a pot of AF essence and sonax BSD which was reduced to £5.95 delivered on ECP  also got auto perfection intensify to come too


----------



## Risdale

Autofinesse Avalance snow foam arrived today! Can't wait to try it :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just bought autofinesse crystal glass cleaner and angel wax h2go glass sealant


----------



## BTS

Waxaddict Quartz hamper arrived yesterday


----------



## Simz




----------



## Stinus

Soft99 - Glaco Mirror Coat Zero & Ultra Glaco Glass Sealant


----------



## Choppy

Most recent purchases was:
Migliore cima sealant
Migliore strata coating
Envy iron awe
Envy red see
Envy FA
Envy TFR


----------



## SamFishlock

I just got some Meguiars Ultimate quick wax (which I believe is actually a sealant) as a sort of maintenance spray through the winter. It's produced a fantastic finish with very minimal effort. Excited to see how long it lasts.


----------



## Risdale

SamFishlock said:


> I just got some Meguiars Ultimate quick wax (which I believe is actually a sealant) as a sort of maintenance spray through the winter. It's produced a fantastic finish with very minimal effort. Excited to see how long it lasts.


Do you use it whilst drying as a drying aid or spray on after the car has been dried?


----------



## VXR_midlands

VXR_midlands said:


> AF citrus power
> FK1000p sample pot
> CG XXX Hardcore Paste Wax
> CG Blacklight
> CG Hybrid V7
> A bunch of clothes
> Also some good clothes FREE from Polished Bliss and Serious Performance


Forgot I ordered a 200ml pot of Zeal which arrived today. Happy days.

FK1000p sample for the wheels. 
May try the zeal after my next wash. Will this bond to V7 and tough coat?
Save the CG XXX paste wax for summer or a pressie for someone else.


----------



## Welshquattro1

A little something that arrived today. Shop 'n' shine had a offer on to good to resist


----------



## MDC250

Few more additions...


----------



## Big-Pete

some hellshine abyss sample spray. smells amazing!!


----------



## PaulN

A little bulk top up order for Tim @ CYC

Miracle Dryer - Ultra Plush 25" x 36" x 5
Valet Pro - Bilberry Wheel Cleaner (5 Litre) x 2
Eurow - Shag Pile Double Density Towels x 10
Poorboys - White Diamond x 1
Meguiars Tyre Dressing Applicator x 1 
Meguiars Super Degreaser (5 Litre) x 1
Chemical Guys - Microfibre WASH+ x 1
Zaino Z-8 Grand Finale Spray Seal x 1
Meguiars - All Season Dressing (5 Litre) x 1
Dodo Juice - Born to be Mild Shampoo x 3
Valet Pro - Bilberry Wheel Cleaner (1 litre) x 2
Scratch Shield Bucket Filter x 1
EZ Detail Brush x 1

The 3 Bottles of Dodo BTBM came to £50!!!! lol


----------



## Tembaco




----------



## Blackmass

Gyeon soft dyer and Nanolex Buffing mf towel from Polished Bliss.


----------



## Risdale

Obsession Wax Hybrid 86 arrived today! Shame I'm not allowed to open it until Christmas


----------



## chongo

MDC250 said:


> Few more additions...


Hi mate:wave: what detailing company did you buy the Lusso Oro wax from mate:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Danjc

My Black Friday treats.


----------



## MDC250

chongo said:


> Hi mate:wave: what detailing company did you buy the Lusso Oro wax from mate:thumb::thumb:


Personal sales thread on here


----------



## Puglife

Well not today technically but PM TFR and a pressure sprayer to see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Puglife said:


> Well not today technically but PM TFR and a pressure sprayer to see what all the fuss is about!


if you have a pw and lance try 1 inch topped with warm water and see what the difference is like between foamer and lance pw


----------



## Puglife

OvEr_KiLL said:


> if you have a pw and lance try 1 inch topped with warm water and see what the difference is like between foamer and lance pw


I do indeed have an autobrite lance. Just I've moved and feel guilty about the foam on the pavement! Is this something you've tried? I wasn't sure about ratios and flow rate hence the pressure sprayer. I'm guessing turning it to max on the lance? Cheers


----------



## sistersvisions




----------



## JamesE

My latest purchase taking advantage of the black Friday discounts


----------



## camerashy

Set of AF Hog Hair Brushes, Waxaddict Finale wax and some Vitreo wax


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Puglife said:


> I do indeed have an autobrite lance. Just I've moved and feel guilty about the foam on the pavement! Is this something you've tried? I wasn't sure about ratios and flow rate hence the pressure sprayer. I'm guessing turning it to max on the lance? Cheers


yes i have tried it, i havnt tried it with a foamer though as i havnt got one  seemed to work well with 1 inch in the bottle topped up with warm water and yes the lance was set to the tightest maximum foam 
i use the power maxed jet wash and wax in the same way and works perfectly for me but i do prefer the jww as it seems to foam up and clean a bit better..thats what i think anyway


----------



## Puglife

OvEr_KiLL said:


> yes i have tried it, i havnt tried it with a foamer though as i havnt got one  seemed to work well with 1 inch in the bottle topped up with warm water and yes the lance was set to the tightest maximum foam
> i use the power maxed jet wash and wax in the same way and works perfectly for me but i do prefer the jww as it seems to foam up and clean a bit better..thats what i think anyway


Great thanks! I'll give that a go on next weeks wash for comparison


----------



## chewy_

4 Lake Country flat polishing pads: 1 x orange, 2 x white, 1 x black.
Menzerna power lock, dodo sn clay ~ medium ~
2 x zymol pre-wax cleanser applicators and some other zymol bits to maintain the 2 x coats Z Titanium on the car at the moment

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpsnjyggnnb.jpg.html]


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

5l power maxed jet wash and wax, cheap lance off ebay, autofinesse aqua deluxe drying towel and a small spoke back wheel woolie


----------



## Gilly

Small adjustable seat for polishing, VAT free from machine mart so was less than £20. 

And a small draper wet/dry vacuum as the wife broke the last one cleaning the guinea pigs cage out with it!


----------



## forge197

2 x Flexipads, 1 Hex Pad and some S40 to try out


----------



## Welshquattro1

Couldn't resist! With a awesome sale and being my birthday at the time it would have been rude not too.lol


----------



## sistersvisions




----------



## shine247

The one offside arrived today and received some use on half the bonnet.


----------



## Jonnybbad

these turned up last week already used heather lovely wax spreads for days and excellent finsh


----------



## mt8

Some Sonax BSD, V P bilberry wheel cleaner, Wolf`s deironizer, BH auto foam, Sonax active extreme 2 in 1 shampoo, sonax extreme ****pit cleaner matt effect and some Dr Leather wipes, and waiting on delivery today hopefully when i get in of Dooka wash mitt and wheel cleaning pad and a bottle of gummi pfledge.

Should keep me busy for the next weekend.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Gyeon Rim!


----------



## Jag 63

I'll give this a try and compare against two other favourites, " Gtechniq and Britemax " tyre dressings.


----------



## Slammedorion

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acat...ail&utm_term=0_037e797cc9-2ebbc83936-86088093

:thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81




----------



## Dazzel81

A few bits from Obsession Wax


----------



## Short1e

One for mine from Auto Finesse


----------



## AndyA4TDI




----------



## shine247

AndyA4TDI said:


>


So will you use them before spring now?


----------



## AndyA4TDI

See how the weather is this weekend, probably not though


----------



## shine247

AndyA4TDI said:


> See how the weather is this weekend, probably not though


I was lucky yesterday compared with today. Car is dry, waxed and spotless in the garage today . They smell soooooo strong like Yankee candles if that is ok to say.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Another Mitchell and king delivery arrived today they both smell lush


----------



## Cuffy

I gave in and bought a refurbished Nilfisk C105, snow foam lance and snow foam. Hoping it stays dry enough on Saturday to have a blast, and hoping I can find enough space in the shed to hide it from Mrs Cuffy. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250




----------



## Risdale

A nice package of foam sponges arrived this morning, one of the unsung heroes of the detailing kit!


----------



## AllenF

MDC250 said:


>


Nice black table cloth there where did you get it


----------



## MDC250

That's a bit awkward Allen, did you not see me take it earlier on?


----------



## shine247

AllenF said:


> Nice black table cloth there where did you get it


Kevin Wilson, then this, top form tonight Allen.:thumb:

Gave me a laugh anyway.


----------



## AllenF

Yeah but it confuses the hell out of the screen rotate. For those using an old clunky 20" get monitor... Get a lightweight flat screen or learn to stand on your head


----------



## c87reed

AF Tyre Creme
AF Tough Coat
AF Citrus
AF Verso
The only issue now are the short days, black clouds and rainfall!


----------



## Miggyt

Bought some samples of active snow foam by fireball korea


----------



## markcaughey

10x autosmart trigger sprayers, dont know why i messed about with cheap crap ones so long, These are a pleasure to use and look like they will last... the simple things !


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Jag 63

Bought this from CYC arrived today, very quick delivery from ordering especially at this time of year.


----------



## AllenF

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267088&page=134


----------



## martyp

Little CarPro and 303 haul arrived from CYC and I went off to Halfords this morning for a clay mitt, leather cleaner and the epic AG Interior Shampoo. :thumb:



This will tide me over until Spring, then I'm really looking forward to trying out Kamikaze's Artificial Clear Coat and Miyabi Coat. :buffer:


----------



## AllenF

Is that a peugeot 306


----------



## Jonnybbad

Another Mitchell and King delivery today aswell as my polished bliss towls arrived


----------



## AllenF

Shouldn't apply a multipack of tunnocks caramels


----------



## BellUK

*Latest buys*

Hi all, I haven't posted for sometime now but thought I would share some of my most recent purchases.


----------



## Miggyt

Jag 63 said:


> Bought this from CYC arrived today, very quick delivery from ordering especially at this time of year.


What's that vikan brush like mate? Can't decide to get that or the shorter handled one


----------



## Jag 63

Hi
Only had the brush a couple of days so not had a chance to use it yet, I bought it to clean the wheel arches as it will fit in between the wheel and arch liner very easily. The bristles are really soft so you could use on your wheels if you wanted no problem, without measuring the handle is approx 12-15 inches long on the whole it is very well made.
I bought mine from " Clean your Car " think it was about £7.95 + P&P. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dazzel81




----------



## Slammedorion




----------



## steve_07

Polished Bliss charity towel bundle for me too


----------



## Paul K

Just bought a DA polisher from Slims Detailing in Enfield

already loaded up with Microfibres, buckets, grit guards etc


----------



## MikeK

I received my Nilfisk pressure washer and a couple of buckets with grit guards today. 

Next on the list is a snow foam lance. :thumb:


----------



## turbom

We had the auto smart man around today,

Two cans of brisk a chemical spray bottle and 7 air freshners.

Been waiting over a month for him to pop around..


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

MikeK said:


> I received my Nilfisk pressure washer and a couple of buckets with grit guards today.
> 
> Next on the list is a snow foam lance. :thumb:


which nilfisk matey? just get a cheap lance off ebay, around £20 will do ya just fine.


----------



## forge197

Ordered some race glaze shampoo


----------



## MikeK

OvEr_KiLL said:


> which nilfisk matey? just get a cheap lance off ebay, around £20 will do ya just fine.


This one from Argos...

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1577941.htm#pdpFullProductInformation

NS Autocare have a lance for £19.99 that I'll probably get to start off.

(I don't have an eBay account - if you can believe that!)


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

i just bought a 50ml sample pot of bmd morpheus in the sale 
ns one will probably be the same as ebay


----------



## Jonnybbad

Another Mitchell and King order arrived today Snowfoam smells devine lime scented with a free sample of spa and complementary sweets no caramel this time tho lol


----------



## alan hanson

Miggyt said:


> What's that vikan brush like mate? Can't decide to get that or the shorter handled one


dont know what CYC have them for i got one a couple of weeks back bount 5-6 squid free postage (long handle)


----------



## camerashy

Zymol Glasur from CYC with 20% discount using code zymol20 offer only for 24 hours


----------



## kyleh97

Some G101 and smart wheels :thumb:


----------



## hontoir

Picked up my K2 Karcher yesterday, and have just placed my first order:

Gtechniq W6
Bilt-Hamber Auto Foam
Wash Buckets
Dodo Juice Born to be Mild
Incredimitt
Dodo Juice Soft Touch Drying Towel


----------



## Megs Lad




----------



## jonnyw59

Took advantage of CYC offer on the zymol and ordered glasur zymolQD and clear auto bath. Just couldn't resist!! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## todski

just placed my first order with cyc carnt wait , dr leather cleaner , G5 and some accessories


----------



## rob267

Green hex logic pad from cyc. Hopefully the weather improves so i can use it.


----------



## Miggyt

Cheeky treat before Xmas, from cyc and polishedbliss


----------



## turbom

5 litre pressure sprayer and 5 litres of power maxed tfr..


----------



## BrummyPete

Just ordered some wheel woolies from polished bliss, hopefully get them before Xmas, does help I work for dpd so will be keeping a close eye on the tracking


----------



## AllenF

BrummyPete said:


> Just ordered some wheel woolies from polished bliss, hopefully get them before Xmas, does help I work for dpd so will be keeping a close eye on the tracking


Lol probably come via yodel now so dont hold your breath. .. if you do get it it will probably be broken


----------



## BrummyPete

AllenF said:


> Lol probably come via yodel now so dont hold your breath. .. if you do get it it will probably be broken


Sounds about right, mind you with some of the complaints we have had its not certain it will be in one piece with our place lol


----------



## AllenF

Mmmm courior dictionary
Fragile= kick as hard as you can and see how many times before it breaks.
Do not bend. This does fit through a letter box it just needs more force than normal
Glass this item needs to be dropped from at least six feet into concrete
This way up the guy who packed this was standing this way 
Liquids inside. Probably alcohol please open
Do not get wet leave outside in rain but don't get wet delivering it
Etc ect etc

Taken from the royal mail delivery handbook


----------



## Blackmass

Arrived yesterday. Excellent service as usual from Polished Bliss.:thumb:


----------



## warwick

Zymol QD, Wolf's Blue Moon, Wof's Nano Trim, Wolf's Spray Wax and Zaino Z16.


----------



## Paul7189

Some BMD Sirius and some Obsession Phantom Wax. Also as Jay at Obsession is a top man he added some blizzard snow foam for free after I asked could I edit my order as I forgot about it.


----------



## Alan H

I spent the £20 worth of vouchers in Halfrauds and bought some Autoglym Aquawax. Use it on my old dears car. It's quick and easy


----------



## forge197

Some new wax to try


----------



## Eliasasas

I ran out of car shampoo and needed something quick, so I went to a nearby store and bought this. Anybody know what Autosmart product it is? The color of the liquid is blue. The name on the bottle is in Swedish and it just translates into "vehicle shampoo". Never seen Autosmart products in bottles like this before so I was just curious what it is.

I bought 2L for around £5 so unless it strips the paint off my car I won't complain.










http://www.autosmart.se/Avfettning-Rengoring/Car-Shampoo


----------



## bradleymarky

Eliasasas said:


> I ran out of car shampoo and needed something quick, so I went to a nearby store and bought this. Anybody know what Autosmart product it is? The color of the liquid is blue. The name on the bottle is in Swedish and it just translates into "vehicle shampoo". Never seen Autosmart products in bottles like this before so I was just curious what it is.
> 
> I bought 2L for around £5 so unless it strips the paint off my car I won't complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.autosmart.se/Avfettning-Rengoring/Car-Shampoo


Just seen the instructions for using this....:doublesho
INSTRUCTIONS:
Mix Vehicle shampoo 2-4 caps in 10 liters of water. Wash with a sponge. Rinse with water and dry with chamois leather.


----------



## Eliasasas

bradleymarky said:


> Just seen the instructions for using this....:doublesho
> INSTRUCTIONS:
> Mix Vehicle shampoo 2-4 caps in 10 liters of water. Wash with a sponge. Rinse with water and dry with chamois leather.


Well I guess I'll have to throw my expensive lambswool mitts and microfibre towels in the bin then. Back to basics...


----------



## obelix1

forge197 said:


> Some new wax to try


Nice early Christmas present 👍


----------



## forge197

obelix1 said:


> Nice early Christmas present 👍


Yep, Festive red colour too


----------



## lemansblue92

thought i'd try some of this out


----------



## shl-kelso

Just received my first order of Power Maxed products to try, hoping for some decent results that help make regular washes a little quicker/easier in the crap winter weather we're getting so far this year.


----------



## Blackmass

Just arrived from Dooka Detailing. Only placed the order 11:45pm Monday.

Had a nice surprise. Ordered the Wash pad and wheel mitt set and there was a wheel pad thrown in too...Oh and a sweetie as usual.
There was a raffle ticket inside? Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## lemansblue92

nice of them to give you a free wheel pad, lucky bugger:thumb:


----------



## Karls

lemansblue92 said:


> thought i'd try some of this out


Thanks for that! I WILL be popular with the wife. Just ordered a few bottles as it's great stuff and that's a great price!


----------



## bazz

as seen as auto finesse had the secret santa running I thought I would try some of there products.

had the tough prep as the free secret santa gift and 2 air fresheners.
just need a nice dry day now to try them


----------



## dave-g

Received my obsession wax pots of frosty and evolution, plus custom shampoo :thumb:

And yesterday received my af original and a free pot of desire... New post are :argie:


----------



## Blackmass

Just arrived via Remyroc, only placed the order 10:30 pm Tuesday. Great service, thank you James.


----------



## ECB

Just found a Karcher K2 on Amazon from £40 which I couldn't say no to.


----------



## Mk90

I've bought CarPro IronX 500ml after seeing almost everyone use it on here ! :thumb:


----------



## shine247

Part of my quest to find the best show wax.










And this arrived.


----------



## chrisgreen

A little post-Christmas treat to round off the Auto Finesse wax collection


----------



## RossDC

Bought some more BoS this evening. That's all I've bought in ages actually thinking about it.


----------



## Clarkey-88

Just placed an order for a Dooka Washpad. I've only ever used the Megs Microfibre Washmit, so I'm looking forward to trying something new out


----------



## Blackmass

Clarkey-88 said:


> Just placed an order for a Dooka Washpad. I've only ever used the Megs Microfibre Washmit, so I'm looking forward to trying something new out


You're in for a treat.


----------



## EVO6RSS

chrisgreen said:


> A little post-Christmas treat to round off the Auto Finesse wax collection


Where did u get that from chap? Just it's in the old pot and I need to find some Spirt to try out. I've already got Desire and Illusion in the old pots and want to finish off my collection.


----------



## chrisgreen

EVO6RSS said:


> Where did u get that from chap? Just it's in the old pot and I need to find some Spirt to try out. I've already got Desire and Illusion in the old pots and want to finish off my collection.


From Amazon.


----------



## Ross

That Soft 99 goodie bag that went live at midnight.


----------



## monkeyboy173

Well after a rush of blood to the head I've just ordered the following from CYC to top up the collection:

Poorboys - Slick and Suds Shampoo
Gtechniq - Glass Sealant Kit Size - 100ml BottleDodo Supernatural Detailing Clay
CarPro - Iron X (1000ml)
Auto Finesse - Rejuvenate 500ml Bottle
Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner
Sonus Tire & Bumper Dressing
303 Aerospace Protectant Size - 32oz Bottle
CarPro - TarX 600ml
Valet Pro - Bilberry Wheel Cleaner (1 litre)

2 x Monster Microfibre - Purple Monster Edgeless XL
2 x Gtechniq WM2 Microfibre Wash MittValet Pro - Inch Round Wheel Brush
EZ-Detail GO EZ Brush
6x CarPro - BOA 500gsm Microfibre Towel 16"x24"
Foam Finger - Wax Applicators Pkg/2
Handi-Hold Bottle (947ml)
Chemical Resistant Sprayer
Meguiars APC bottle
Yellow Microfibre Chunky Applicator
SONAX - Microfibre Ultra Fine pkg/3

Ive got a 65 plate Golf R, which had Gtechnic EXO coating on it from new (4k miles) but I've never been happy with the finished product so I shall go back to the old faithful Swisswax BOS which has been in storage waiting paitently to be used again! 

Cant wait for the postman to arrive now!


----------



## Smithy225

Ross said:


> That Soft 99 goodie bag that went live at midnight.


Hey Ross, where was this from?


----------



## jk1714

Over the last few days I have bought way way too much!

Elite merino lambskin wash pad
Elite Professional Foam & Wool Pad Conditioning Brush
Elite Heavy Duty Black Nitrile Disposable Gloves 
Elite 22oz 650ml Bottle & Spray Head
Yellow Microfibre Cloths - Multi Purpose - Pack of 10
Elite Large Blue Detail Wheel Brush 
Grit Guard Plus (bucket set) - someone ran off with my previous bucket set after I left it outside one night :/

3D HD Prep, Polish & Protect Sample Kit
Perfect Detailing 4.5" Red Foam Applicator Pad
Dodo Juice Born to be Mild Shampoo
Perfect Detailing Toothbrush Detail Brush
Perfect Detailing Long Soft Scrub Brush
Perfect Detailing Tyre Dressing Foam Applicator
Perfect Detailing 4.5" Foam Wax Applicator Pad
Perfect Detailing Glass Cloth

Lambswool Wash Mitt
Auto-Foam (5 Litres)
Korrosol Iron Fallout Remover (1 Litre)
Captain Crevice Wheel Mitt
G1 ClearVision Screen Kit. (15ml & 100ml)
UF Microfibre Buffing Fleece 40 x 40cm (6 Pack)
Cotton Applicator Pads (10 Pack)
Gtechniq Panel Wipe
Mixing Bottle & Trigger Spray

AMMO Hydrate
AMMO Brute wheel soap
AMMO Mud
AMMO Foam
AMMO Lather
AMMO MF

And....I have just realised I forgot AMMO Skin! Oh well not paying $40 shipping for just that.


----------



## camerashy

Some Megs Ultimate Spray Wax and a pack of 12 Halfords polishing cloths down to £5


----------



## Ross

Smithy225 said:


> Hey Ross, where was this from?


It was from Nippon shine.


----------



## sistersvisions




----------



## Simz

Called in to ShopnShine to pick up some Bilt Hamber Surfex(planned) brush for pads and a shampoo (unplanned), Spent just over an hour chatting with Dom and Gaz (Mrs in car doh!) Great guys and lots of knowledge so get down and give them your money soon.


----------



## Toto

I have a hot Air blower already and a Charles & George but decided to treat myself to s metro vac Hoover/ blower and storage bag & its a cracking bit of kit.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Went kinda mental the last week or so, things escalated quickly after a post Christmas wash where I realised my mf are all end of life and I needed better drying towels.

So... a requirement for a couple of cloths turned into....

Pack of 36 mf cloths from Costco for general use
2 super plush sinland mf from Amazon for buffing
2 amazon basic waffles for drying
6 sponge applicators
Valet Pro bilberry wheel cleaner
Valet Pro neutral snow foam
Hell Shine Eliminator
Hall Shine Abyss Spray

Now looking at dryers...

Oooops.....


----------



## Blueberry

Well I've finally succumbed to all the high praise everyone gives this wax and bought a pot for an excellent price too,


----------



## camerashy

Only a matter of time....lol, You won't be disappointed Kerry, great price too.


----------



## suspal

Zymol Concourse X3.


----------



## Pittsy

suspal said:


> Zymol Concourse X3.


Lucky sod:argie::lol:


----------



## MEH4N

suspal said:


> Zymol Concourse X3.


Sharing is caring bro


----------



## BerkerCELIK

Gyeon Bathe+ - dunno if it will make Fusso Coat to last long or not ...
CG Miracle Dryer - dunno if it is as good as i4's Uber Blue if not better
California Scents - Balboa BubbleGum - dunno if it is as sweet as CG Stripper


----------



## Miggyt

Power maxed Tfr and window cleaner to try


----------



## lemansblue92

Picked up a Titan 1300w wet n dry vac. On the way is some Sonax clear view 1:100 nano pro, xtreme protect shine hybrid, red summer car shampoo, and some more xtreme glass clear nano pro BSD


----------



## fozzy

Just had my delivery from CYC, Das 6 Pro Plus Chemical Guys kit with 5" pads ( been meaning to try these polishes out so will see how they go)
Gtechic I1, Iron X, CG Bugg Bugger TFR and some Yellow CG Clay to fill the box


----------



## Clarkey-88

Got my Dooka Pad today . I was very keen on trying it out, so set everything up and washed the car (again lol) It's fantastic! It hold lots of water and really glides over the paint. I should've bought one ages ago. My Maoam was nice too  lol


----------



## Jag 63

Delivered today bought from Direct Hoses via e-bay an 8 metre replacement hose for my Nilfisk C 120-6 pressure washer. Came well wrapped it's a lot more flexible than the original which split hence buying a new hose, look forward to using it and not having to drag the washer round the car with me getting all the wires and hose tangled up.


----------



## dave-g

Well I've bought a das6 pro- not arrived yet, auto finesse ultra glaze, some pads mint rims and Avalanche also not turned up yet :wall: :tumbleweed:


----------



## Blackmass




----------



## fozzy

Blackmass said:


>


I keep promising myself those brushes, they're right nice matey


----------



## fozzy

dave-g said:


> Well I've bought a das6 pro- not arrived yet, auto finesse ultra glaze, some pads mint rims and Avalanche also not turned up yet :wall: :tumbleweed:


I'm sure it's on-route Dave, be worth the wait. But if the weather is anything like round us at the minute it'll be staying in the bag for a few weeks yet


----------



## bigalc

Used up some crimbo money and bought 5ltrs PM TFR and a 7ltr hozelock pump sprayer from amazon.
I also had some Slims points to use up so got some Meguiars ultimate paste wax for just over £9


----------



## dave-g

fozzy said:


> I'm sure it's on-route Dave, be worth the wait. But if the weather is anything like round us at the minute it'll be staying in the bag for a few weeks yet


I'm sure it will I'm just being impatient :lol:

Only one I'm fussed on is the a/f foam as its part of my dads bday gift :lol:


----------



## Miggyt

Just ordered Some Swissvax plastic wash, pneu and the brush, keep telling myself I haven't got a problem


----------



## Dazzel81

Picked these up cheap of Ebay


----------



## fozzy

Just had delivery of a new foam lance with nilfisk connector, thought I'd give one of the cheap options a try at £22 only to find its the same lance I paid £40 for a couple of years ago. Oh well we live and learn


----------



## Dazzel81

Custom Evolution :thumb:


----------



## AllenF

Send it back it's cracked LOL


----------



## Goodylax

A beautiful kit to be reviewed courtesy of Autogeek and DW


----------



## mikster

Just orderd myself an Rupes Duetto polisher....cant wait


----------



## J306TD

Got these today. Plus a Fireball drying towel not in the pic


----------



## Hazbobsnr

Kent demist pad from B&Q, 90P:thumb:

Brilliant for tyre dressing application & dressing engine plastics etc.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

orange carpro boa from cleanyourcar cheapest with delivery and discount code


----------



## sistersvisions




----------



## AllenF

Oh dear oh dear oh dear.
Who is the guy using the Bigfoot. OBVIOUSLY so one called in for a Photoshoot.

Look carefully see if you can spot what's wrong


----------



## chongo

Sonax are not pro-valets supporters, also he is wearing a ring,space between the pad and paint, the pants he is wearing would scratch the paint


----------



## AllenF

9/10
You forgot the pad is not rotating. If it were you would see a blurry image from it


----------



## Cookies

The rupes doesn't appear to be switched on. The light source is in the wrong position. Is that a freshly painted panel?

The model, from the intense stare, appears to be somewhat presbiopic, however the glasses he is wearing are a +1.25 with a pd of approximately 62mm. 😜

Cooks


----------



## AllenF

I love this game

Look how tense he is


----------



## Cookies

The term "idiot" was used to refer to people having an IQ below 30. Now if this was the case, the 'idiot' would either be facing the wrong way, have a sanding disk on instead of a polishing pad, or be kneeling in a paddling pool of water with the extension lead balancing precariously on the edge. 

Given that none of the above is evident in the picture, I will credit him with an iq of at least 50, therefore elevating him beyond the idiot category. 😁


----------



## MDC250

Careful, your man appears to have a red horn sprouting from his head


----------



## Cookies

Ok I give up allen!!!

Cooks


----------



## AllenF

Yeah point taken cooks lol
Edited it....


----------



## chongo

AllenF said:


> I love this game
> 
> Look how tense he is


Is he dying for a ....:lol::lol:


----------



## AllenF

Looks like he already had one


----------



## chongo

His right hand, fingers that's all am saying????


----------



## chongo

The reflection has been changed.


----------



## Stinus

Got some wax sampes to try out:


----------



## Short1e

Had a bit of a spending spree this week 

*Facebook Sales*
DW Directors Edition

*Prestige Car Care*
Adam's Mystery Box
Adam's New Car Wash Shampoo 16oz
Adam's Invisible Undercarriage Spray Dressing
Adam's EZ-Fill Threaded Funnel

*Carbon Collective*
16 Mixed Tropical Fruit Air Fresheners
Exfoli-block Clay Block
Lustre Metal Polish 50ml
Sateen Tyre & Rubber Protectant 200ml
2 Satsuma Snow Foams 500ml
2 Panel Prep 200ml
1 Repel


----------



## Jonnybbad

Another delivery from Mitchell and king


----------



## Dazzel81

Small order from PB


----------



## Rainey

Small order from polished bliss arrived today :thumb:


----------



## matt-rudd

Few little things while out in the USA working!


----------



## Scrim-1-

matt-rudd said:


> Few little things while out in the USA working!


Hmmm 365 days worth of durability. I'd like to see that :thumb:


----------



## Jag 63

This is my mystery box that arrived this morning ☺


----------



## Ross

Is that all the mystery box contained?


----------



## suspal

Mine arrived too I'm happy.


----------



## Jag 63

Leather cleaning brush from "Ultimate Finish"


----------



## Jonnybbad

Beat me to it spose it over the value paid so not bad really


----------



## Jag 63

Ross said:


> Is that all the mystery box contained?


Yes but bought normally would have cost me around £20 more plus postage.


----------



## P1ngman1969

Today's purchases.
AF crew bag
AF handi puk kit
AF gloss tyre dressing
AF verso
AF tripple
AF tar/glue remover
AF spray wax
AF quik detailer
AF iron out
AF citrus clean.


----------



## k9vnd

200ml of odk glamour


----------



## camerashy

P1ngman1969 said:


> Today's purchases.
> AF crew bag
> AF handi puk kit
> AF gloss tyre dressing
> AF verso
> AF tripple
> AF tar/glue remover
> AF spray wax
> AF quik detailer
> AF iron out
> AF citrus clean.


I think you may like the handy puk kit, just used mine for the first time today and it's really solid to hold and apply wax, does not collapse like my waxmates do


----------



## P1ngman1969

AF Finale.
AF Imperial.
AF Pad Prime.
AF Glisten.

Hopefully all the AF products will arrive this week before the weekend & i can try some of them. :buffer:


----------



## Miggyt

Dooka wheel mitt 
Dooka wash bucket
Blue grit guard


----------



## fad460

Turtle wax polish!


----------



## chrisgreen

Couple of new arrivals for the Wax Flight Case from ODK


----------



## BerkerCELIK

Sonax BSD
Gtechniq C6 Matt Dash 
Scholl Spam


----------



## Miggyt

Power maxed winter coat


----------



## fozzy

Swissvax brush for the alcantara seats, it's .....err....... not big lol


----------



## EVO6RSS

Dear god I need help. I didn't honestly think I would get this excited about microfibre cloths. Well that was before I discovered microfibre madness.. This lot arrived today, I'm gonna have to get polished bliss blocked at the ISP..


----------



## P1ngman1969

Some of The AF Products I ordered at the weekend arrived today. 
AF Crew Bag, AF Handi Puk & Spot Pad Kit.

Looking at the crew bag its so much better than the AB Direct DB2 I got last week.
Also got 4 free air fresheners thrown in so thank you AF Direct Store :thumb:


----------



## matt303

Thought I'd try some Sonax BSD while it was on offer and added some shampoo to make up the order, which they then sent in two separate DHL shipments


----------



## jamiepollock643

Ordered some.....

Lusso shampoo, Satsuma Snowfoam and Sateen tyre dressing from Carbon Collective.
Wolfs Chemicals white satin 5l, Nano Shampoo 2l, Nano quick detailer 1l and Silk Milk 1l.
Car Chem Snowfoam 5l group buy.
Dooka wheel mitt and 2 Dooka Washpads


----------



## eibbor

2 bottles of Sonax nano glass cleaner on order!


----------



## br3n

Carpro reflect


----------



## J306TD




----------



## camerashy

LTT Ultra Protect for my new Nappa seats


----------



## P1ngman1969

Some more of my AF products arrived today that i ordered at the weekend.
AF Verso
AF Obiltarate
AF Pad Prime
AF Glisten
AF Citrus Power
AF Finale
AF Iron Out

Thank you very much to Polished Bliss for the free shipping & speedy delivery:thumb:


----------



## P1ngman1969

ordered Dooka wash pad this morning..
Hope it's as good as people are saying.


----------



## Blackmass

I'll see if this is better than the Gyeon Silk Dryer...


----------



## bradleymarky

Wolfgang Fuzion.


----------



## Godfery26

Paid for Rubbish Boy Juiced Edition 'Redux' in glass jar.:lol:
Samsung J5 case


----------



## Short1e

Had a couple deliveries this week 









​


----------



## Typeroz

Got my order through eventually! 

Dodo juice wipe out 
Dodo juice supernatural acrylic sealant
Poorboys dmt towels
Ccs red hand pad


----------



## rob267

Ordered 

Victoria concours red wax. 

Carpro perl 

Auto finesse dressel 

Carpro eraser 

And a jelly belly spray air freshener


----------



## Goodylax

Nice Directors Edition - is that this years?



Short1e said:


> Had a couple deliveries this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Short1e

Goodylax said:


> Nice Directors Edition - is that this years?


Think it was 2014 as I bought the Billet version of 2015


----------



## nichol4s

Short1e said:


> Had a couple deliveries this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Is that the biggest bottle of inside??


----------



## Spoony

Steve8182 said:


> Is that the biggest bottle of inside??


No. Comes in 500ml, probably 1L and 5L too.


----------



## BrummyPete

I'm leaning toward gtchniq lately so though I would try the citrus snow foam and needed a new tyre shine so got t1 as well, bought a couple of applications for applying c2v3 and bsd


----------



## nichol4s

Spoony said:


> No. Comes in 500ml, probably 1L and 5L too.


I was gonna say, I'm a big fan of carplan but didn't think this would go far :lol:


----------



## J306TD

Short1e said:


> Had a couple deliveries this week
> 
> ​




Have you hot enough air freshners there Laura?​


----------



## Goodylax

Short1e said:


> Think it was 2014 as I bought the Billet version of 2015


Very nice, I'm out of the loop with them now that there is no forum, only FB


----------



## Short1e

J306TD said:


> Have you hot enough air freshners there Laura?


Can never have enough


----------



## rob267

5x 1 litre spray bottle to use with apc and carpro perl once diluted 😊


----------



## ronwash

Goodylax said:


> Very nice, I'm out of the loop with them now that there is no forum, only FB


All i can say is +1


----------



## DLGWRX02

Just placed my order with www.bearswaxfactory.co.uk taking advantage of there group buy offer on the carbon collective tripple pack glass,drying and buffing towel, also some carbon collective repel, and some Angelwax superior shampoo.. Also found the discount code which persuaded me I needed the shampoo..lol


----------



## sgllan89

well today my order arrived from detailedclean.co.uk. I ordered some poorboys natty blue paste wax and some wheel sealant. Has taken about a week to arrive but its always nice to see this when you open the box










looking forward to giving it a try will just have to wait for the snow to disappear.


----------



## Demetrios72

Got a bottle of 3M Quick Wax from Polished Bliss :thumb:


----------



## P1ngman1969

my dooka wash pad arrived this morning. 
Seems very well made and very soft & plush, :buffer: hopefully will give it a run out tomorrow if its not too frozen outside 

Oh and thanks for the free sweetie


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## chongo

Went to Autosport with the wife and friend, and bought the last mark 11 Rupes Deluxe kit polisher, and the 75 mini Deluxe kit, but the great thing is I got one hell of a bargain buying them at the show. Just want to a big thanks to Tim and the team.


----------



## dave-g

Pro or just home use for you Congo? That's a lot of kit!! Nice.



Edit: spelling.


----------



## chongo

dave-g said:


> Pro or just home use for you Congo? That's a lot of kit!! Nice.
> 
> Edit: spelling.


Just for home use mate:thumb::thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Few bits from Autosport


----------



## Choppy

Nice purchase from last week 😀


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Jumped on the bandwagon with a G3 clay mitt off ebay.

Might be a while before it gets used with this stupid weather tho!


----------



## ET4

Einszett Gummi Pflege stick.
After I couldn't get in my frozen soild car on Saturday


----------



## EVO6RSS

After reading all the Stone Chip repair threads.. I've jumped in and got these to start. Need to order some scotch Brite pads and a denibber as well. Do I wait for the weather to improve or just buy and IR lamp.. Hmm..


----------



## Alfieharley1

Choppy said:


> Nice purchase from last week 😀


This looks Mint! Let me know what it is like


----------



## Choppy

Will do 👍


----------



## Miggyt

Envy car care shampoo, filler killer, evolution and a smelly beaver


----------



## Alan H

And there's my problem. Asked for some advice and really don't know what wax and sealer to go over the top to buy!!!


----------



## Choppy

Miggyt said:


> Envy car care shampoo, filler killer, evolution and a smelly beaver


25ltrs of envy shampoo is next on my list


----------



## fozzy

Just got back from been dragged to TK MAX with er indoors an grabbed a neat white microfibre mit to keep in the car for the dash etc.. for the massive amount of ..............

£0.49

Bargain

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Miggyt

Choppy said:


> 25ltrs of envy shampoo is next on my list


You must like it then haha, first time trying it for me


----------



## Choppy

Its great, the wash and wax is lovely too!


----------



## Clarkey-88

Received this today  I used to have it a while ago, but when it ran out I never bothered ordering anymore


----------



## Short1e

Took advantage of the Slim's Sale and my points

​


----------



## mattr8700

Always needed a detailing brush to get around wing mirrors and badges. 
Don't know why I never owned a drying towel but this one had great reviews and was on sale. 
Thought I'd try a sample size of the Trix as well. 
Very quick postage from CYC


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

3x 20 ltr black buckets grit guards x3 white, red & blue dodo juice wash bucket sticker set. microfibre wheel brushes x2


----------



## Les Brock

EVO6RSS said:


> After reading all the Stone Chip repair threads.. I've jumped in and got these to start. Need to order some scotch Brite pads and a denibber as well. Do I wait for the weather to improve or just buy and IR lamp.. Hmm..


Where these come from mate ??


----------



## Miggyt

only ordered yesterday afternoon and arrived today before 8!


----------



## Mighty-Blighty

Today

CG Jetseal

2 days ago i ordered 

CG OG Claybar
CG Clay Luber
CG Honey Dew Snow Foam

Ordered directly from chemicalguysuk.com using DW discount code and it arrived yesterday (next day)

Also ordered DAS-6 Pro from clean my car group buy, arrived yesterday too. Very impressed. :thumb:


----------



## Blackmass

Miggyt said:


> only ordered yesterday afternoon and arrived today before 8!


Bloody good aren't they. I ordered two buckets and some Tailormade shampoo around 3.30pm, arrived the next morning at 7:30am!


----------



## Pittsy

These 2 little beauties turned up yesterday


----------



## Miggyt

Blackmass said:


> Bloody good aren't they. I ordered two buckets and some Tailormade shampoo around 3.30pm, arrived the next morning at 7:30am!


Yeah first order from them and couldn't believe a knock at the door just before 8, will be deffo using them again the shampoo smells so good


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just ordered some ODK Arctic snow foam from remyroc detailing


----------



## Choppy

I ordered Angel wash, Hydro coat and some nitrile gloves off remyroc and a karcher T10 vacuum cleaner off cleanstore


----------



## tigerspill

Obsession Custom Evolution Wax. Hope it comes soon.
New bottle of AG SRP, AF Wax applicator, AF tar remover, AF 5L Citrus Power, BH 5L Autofoam.


----------



## Miggyt

Some bits from envy turned up yesterday, can't wait to try the shampoo smells amazing!


----------



## iannidan

ordered these from Auto Finesse:- Aqua delux towel, Sweet shop air freshner, Clay bar, glide, finale and revitalize No3.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Nice group buy on the bouncer's from the waxpack and a very well presented pot of new fourthwax summer


----------



## Short1e

Jonnybbad said:


> Nice group buy on the bouncer's from the waxpack and a very well presented pot of new fourthwax summer


Nice order Ive got the Forth Wax but yet to use it


----------



## Alan H

Ordered Chemical Guys Hybrid V7 and Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax


----------



## Short1e

Bought from eBay - £11.50 delivered

​


----------



## Hereisphilly

Short1e said:


> Bought from eBay - £11.50 delivered
> 
> ​


Never heard of this before, but the videos online look interesting! Good price that


----------



## chrisgreen

Hereisphilly said:


> Never heard of this before, but the videos online look interesting! Good price that


Played with some of their waxes last year - was quite impressed.


----------



## Pittsy

Got another one of these yesterday:thumb:



This one is for my machine kit, plenty of space for machine, pads, compounds and all the other gubbins and only 20 sheets too from B&Q so a bit of a bargain :thumb:

Just need to get some stickers to customise it a bit:thumb:


----------



## Short1e

I had this arrive from Jin at Fireball today - Talon, their wheel sealant.
The bottle, label, the personalisation is just perfect!

​


----------



## dandam

Poorboys Nattys blue - just got a 'Ink Blue' S max so thought I'd give it a go


----------



## Clarkey-88

I got these over the last couple of days


----------



## Soul boy 68

This might not look much but boy will it come in handy, it's a handy little puk, and no, I am not thinking of taking up ice hockey but it's a great little device to place on top of your trolley Jack and it helps to protect you cars subframe or in other words your cars jacking point.


----------



## AllenF

I supose it's better than using the missus's foot


----------



## Soul boy 68

AllenF said:


> I supose it's better than using the missus's foot


The thought had already crossed my mind :lol:


----------



## Rían P

Bought my first snow foam lance yesterday to give this Valet Pro Advanced Neutral snow foam a go.

Looking forward to it :lol:


----------



## dillinja999

Rg bl


----------



## Coddy20

Bought some getechinq crystal serum light + EXO ready for spring correction 

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/gtechniq-exo-and-crystal-serum-light/prod_1636.html


----------



## MDC250

Custom Evolution order just fired off


----------



## baxlin

Another US gallon of Megs Last Touch


----------



## organisys

Carpro Essence
Valet Pro Shampoo
Valet Pro Citrus Prewash


----------



## tigerspill

Carpro orange BOA MF cloths


----------



## Jonnybbad

Been wanting these for a while so bit the bullet and got em ordered


----------



## camerashy

Jonnybbad said:


> Been wanting these for a while so bit the bullet and got em ordered


Me too Treated myself for Christmas and they are really good


----------



## chongo

Jonnybbad said:


> Been wanting these for a while so bit the bullet and got em ordered


Had them for a while now and they are great:thumb: just one tip when you have used them is to put them somewhere out of the cold and in a dry place, I left mind damp and in the garage for a week or so and the wood grip had mould on it and started to smell:wall: :thumb:


----------



## NateQ

I got:

Collinite 476s wax 
Bilt Hamber QD 
Bilt Hamber auto wash 
VP Bilberry wheel cleaner


----------



## LewisChadwick7

couple of my recent buys 








[/URL]


----------



## camerashy

R222 wax and Gtechniq Panel Wipe


----------



## muzzer

10 foam applicators
Gyeon Clay lube
Car Pro TRIX


----------



## bennyboi

Just ordered myself one of these


----------



## Short1e

Perfect service from Clean & Shiny


----------



## bigalc

A nice wee bundle from Chemical Guys


----------



## Hereisphilly

Loads of bits to get my teeth into today!


----------



## jamiepollock643

Hereisphilly said:


> Loads of bits to get my teeth into today!


The Nanolex shampoo is awesome! Straight to the top of my fav list


----------



## Blackmass

Hereisphilly said:


> Loads of bits to get my teeth into today!


The Silk Dryer and the Nanolex shampoo are class products, enjoy.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Blackmass said:


> The Silk Dryer and the Nanolex shampoo are class products, enjoy.


Interested to see what they are like, is there rumours that a 2m fireball twist towel is coming out?

Cos I've heard the silk dryer and the twist are the same, I just fancy a mahoosive one


----------



## Blackmass

Hereisphilly said:


> Interested to see what they are like, is there rumours that a 2m fireball twist towel is coming out?
> 
> Cos I've heard the silk dryer and the twist are the same, I just fancy a mahoosive one


You could try the large Silk Dryer, here's a photo of both side by side to give you an idea. Personally I think the large one is just a tad too big.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Blackmass said:


> You could try the large Silk Dryer, here's a photo of both side by side to give you an idea. Personally I think the large one is just a tad too big.


Large looks bang on to me actually, I'll see what this one is like and maybe grab one when they're back in stock at Pb


----------



## Goodylax

bigalc said:


> A nice wee bundle from Chemical Guys


Curious to hear about their iron remover, and the cleaner wax.....


----------



## Short1e

Prestige Car Care had 20% off gallons, so I had to stock up on a few things 

​


----------



## bigalc

Goodylax said:


> Curious to hear about their iron remover, and the cleaner wax.....


Hopefully when i use them i might do a wee write up


----------



## Hereisphilly

And another cheeky purchase, bargain on eBay!


----------



## A&J

Wasnt today but last week...I visited a detailer that wanted to get something of his chest (or shelf to be exact) so i bought from him:
- 1/3 bottle of Optimum opti clean
- 1/2 bottle of AD Pink sheen
- 1L of megs super degreaser
- A full bottle of Lexol leather cleaner
- 1/2 bottle of CG glossworks glaze (the old version)

All for 30eur. He is happy, I am happy so a great deal.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Wo-wo alloy wheel drying towel and MF kit, the drying towel is so soft!


----------



## Jonnybbad

This arrived today


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

A second attempt at a G3 mitt off ebay after first seller turned out to be a tool!

If this one doesn't turn up, I'll be reluctantly down to Halfords, desperate to give it a go.


----------



## vxrcymru

I haven't bought much in the way of detailing kit for a while so I've gone a bit mad this week, this will last me a while:-

1. Tar X
2. Iron X
3. Metro Vac - Master Blaster
4. Zymol HD Cleanse
5. Zymol Glasur
6. Avalanche
7. Poorboys Wheel sealant
8. Gyeon Water Spot
9. Meguires Metal Polish
10. Meguires Clarity glass cleaner
11. Valet Pro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
12. Serious Performance Premium Detailing towel
13. SP Merino Wash Mitt
14. SP Uber MF towels
15. SP Ultra Glass towels
16. SP Applicator pads
17. Garry Dean Perfect Soap

Been trying to hide the boxes from the Mrs......


----------



## DrH

Took a trip to rtech in St Albans today to buy some Autofinesse products.
Had a longer list but only managed to get some metal polish, Oblitarate and fallout remover. Was after a couple of other items but no luck


----------



## Pittsy

A 1kg box of cheap mf's from asda for £3.50:thumb:


----------



## Sicskate

Used to love spunking a months wage at rtec when I was a lad!


----------



## Joech92

For me:

*AutoFinesse*
Lather
Satin
Handi Puck
Tyre Pad
&10 BubbleGum Airfresheners


----------



## tigerspill

Blackmass said:


> You could try the large Silk Dryer, here's a photo of both side by side to give you an idea. Personally I think the large one is just a tad too big.


I went for two small ones because of this. Works out at nearly the same area but thought it would be easier to manage. Was £1 more expensive.


----------



## Clancy

My new pressure washer turned up the other day, it's spot on. 10m hose is very handy



Came with all sorts of attachments but this rotating brush thing looks pretty good. Soft bristles so think it will be ideal for wheels but haven't tried it yet


----------



## nbray67

Clancy said:


> My new pressure washer turned up the other day, it's spot on. 10m hose is very handy


I have the 2500w version Clancy. Quite a bit more kick than my old K2.

There's one of the lance end's that say's DON'T USE on paintwork, make sure you don't leave that one on if you use it on the car at any point.

The connectors are LAVOR equivalent's if you look at snow foam lances etc....

The 10mtr hose I replaced with a rubber hose as the hard plastic that it's made out of was difficult to work with although it was ok, the rubber ones are better.


----------



## Clancy

nbray67 said:


> I have the 2500w version Clancy. Quite a bit more kick than my old K2.
> 
> There's one of the lance end's that say's DON'T USE on paintwork, make sure you don't leave that one on if you use it on the car at any point.
> 
> The connectors are LAVOR equivalent's if you look at snow foam lances etc....
> 
> The 10mtr hose I replaced with a rubber hose as the hard plastic that it's made out of was difficult to work with although it was ok, the rubber ones are better.


Ideal cheers mate :thumb: yeah this is to replace my k2 as well, which still works perfect tbh even though it's about 8 years old but my dad seems to have acquired it a while ago so got myself a new one

Was wondering if that lance attachment was just them being cautious or actually was too powerful, will steer clear!


----------



## Ben108

Finally picked myself up some BSD


----------



## steve_07

Got myself a vax 6131t and a diy sun gun off eBay for a cracking price


----------



## Short1e

Couple of top ups and new products from David @CGUK



My Fireball Nano Coat Samples (which if you're on Instagram can see - short1e_lj)



...and then Mr Dooka kindly sent me one of his new Wash Pads to review


----------



## chrisgreen

Just picked these up in Costco this morning:










Short1e - I bought one of those US-style Fire hose attachments a couple of years ago from Costco.

If you have really strong water pressure (and I mean REALLY strong) like they do in the US, they are great (also they are intended for wider garden hoses than we typically have). However, normal UK water pressure makes them a bit disappointing. Works well for me at my GFs flat - new build development with its own electric pumping station, tap pressure is like a power shower. At home, water pressure is normal and the fire hose attachment is unusable.


----------



## Choppy

Just ordered a gamma seal lid to try out on my buckets, if it fits on all of them I'll get a few more I think


----------



## chrisgreen

Choppy said:


> Just ordered a gamma seal lid to try out on my buckets, if it fits on all of them I'll get a few more I think


If they fit your buckets, I highly recommend them. Bought gamma seal lids for all three of my buckets at Waxstock last year - makes life so much easier, and means I can even transport my buckets filled with water if I'm going to a show or just taking gear over to a friend's house to spruce up a car.

Oh, and if your buckets are strong as well, you really can sit on them.


----------



## Choppy

Yeah I'm hoping they will so I can fill them up at home before heading off to a job so I have extra water and a head start ☺


----------



## SuperMin

:newbie:

Other half thinks I've gone mad spending so much on stuff that gets washed away.... what does he know! 

These arrived this weekend, my 8th order so far, all inspired by you guys 
AF Detailing Bag, Citrus Power, Total Interior, Aqua Deluxe Towel & detailing brushes
Gyeon Silk Dryer - large
Z8 Grand Finale
Gtechniq G1 & 2, G4, G5, G6, L1, I1
Car Pro Boa
Bilt Hamber Autoclay - medium









Can't wait to get out there and put them to good use


----------



## Hereisphilly

SuperMin said:


> :newbie:
> 
> Other half thinks I've gone mad spending so much on stuff that gets washed away.... what does he know!
> These arrived this weekend, my 8th order so far, all inspired by you guys
> AF Detailing Bag, Citrus Power, Total Interior, Aqua Deluxe Towel & detailing brushes
> Gyeon Silk Dryer - large
> Z8 Grand Finale
> Gtechniq G1 & 2, G4, G5, G6, L1, I1
> Car Pro Boa
> Bilt Hamber Autoclay - medium
> 
> View attachment 45157
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get out there and put them to good use


Woooww that's a nice big haul right there!


----------



## SuperMin

Hereisphilly said:


> Woooww that's a nice big haul right there!


Credit card has now been temporarily confiscated for essential purchases only..... lol


----------



## Mazda-Shine

This came in time for this weekend and was put to good use!









Got the bug.. Ordered dodo juice supernatural Micro Prime and Carbon Collectives Clay mitt just now.. something different but a lot of people say is the future..:thumb:


----------



## montymondeo

My new to me car has prompted me to purchase a new lambswool mitt, gtechniq C5, bilt hamber autofoam and bilt hamber wheel cleaner. The bad weather this weekend has stopped major play but the car was given a good wash and is beading nicely from a couple of coats of sonax brilliant shine qd (love this product) which should hold it until next weekend and hopefully some drier weather:thumb:


----------



## montymondeo

SuperMin said:


> Credit card has now been temporarily confiscated for essential purchases only..... lol


I know how you feel, have had to impose a spending ban on myself :wall:


----------



## Miggyt

Just ordered this lot


----------



## iannidan

ordered the towel pack and pet hair removal brush from Polished bliss


----------



## Mazda-Shine

Finally got some racking sorted! Oh and i purchased a new wet and dry vaccum!









Also, selling 5L bottles of ultimate finish snow foam as i've got tons and will never get through it!

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/store/product/added.aspx?ProductId=411&ProductItemId=954


----------



## Mighty-Blighty

Only a small order today some Ironx and AG Tar remover. Just wish the weather would clear up!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

chrisgreen said:


> Just picked these up in Costco this morning:


What section do you find these in Costco please? Couldn't find in mine but look dead handy.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

3x gamma seal lids - red blue & black
2x gyeon silk dryer - 1 large 1 small
1x CG citrus wash shampoo
2x CG bucket stickers
1x AF finale
1x AF tripple
1x AF dressle
1x Carbon Collective panel prep


----------



## wilbz11

AF Illusion 99% full (new black tub ) including XL wax mate off eBay for £54 delivered.


----------



## Choppy

2 more gamma lids and 3 buckets as they don't fit my current ones 😠


----------



## fozzy

Nilfisk recon Wet and Dry vac, My 'Numatic James' died after 7 years of abuse so thought it was worth a punt for £34.99


----------



## gaz_vxr

Just got a new Golf R so had to top on some essentials! Just waiting on PB sending me the correct wheel woolies.


----------



## TANNERS

Ad foam lance

5ltr bilt hamber auto foam


----------



## captaintomo

SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT and BSD to give me the motivation to do a correction polish come spring time.


----------



## lemansblue92

captaintomo said:


> SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT and BSD to give me the motivation to do a correction polish come spring time.


Snap, I've recently bought the exact same items, apparently they compliment each other brilliantly.

Although as it's for a newly acquired car I may just got for it this weekend in the garage.

Arriving tomorrow is some scholl s20 black 100ml and navy blue spider pad in the starter pack on offer for £16.99 along with some angelwax revelation.


----------



## Short1e

These arrived on my Desk today from Car Chem :thumb:



And then a super fast delivery service from David at Chemical Guys UK


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Found those waxed dusters in Costco, took a punt at a fiver.


----------



## Danjc

As dry January is over.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Was in Halfords for some screen-wash, they had cone wheel brushes for a pound reduced from 4, couldn't help myself, got 2.


----------



## salow3

Took advantage of the Shop N Shine Scholl polish offers so ordered some S17 and S40, aswell as some Zaino Z16, bilt hamber korrosol and some Auto Finesse air freshners.


----------



## Choppy

Got an Angelwax bag and a bottle of odk jet shampoo from remyroc and ordered some stuff from envy car care all in 5ltr, shampoo, iron awe and evolution


----------



## dave-g

Took advantage of the Mitchell and king liquids offer :thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo

Another 1lt of Dragons Breath and thought I would join the Citrus Pre-wash hype train so got a 5lt pressure sprayer from Amazon and 1lt of VP Citrus Pre-Wash. 

Also ordered another bottle of KKD Tar-Tastic. My favourite Tar and Bug remover now 

Will be taking advantage of CarChem's 1:1900 Shampoo offer next week


----------



## andyb_sv

Some Adams samples from Prestige Car Care. Great service as usual.


----------



## Actrosman

Fortunately (for me, no ear bending of the Mrs!) the auto finesse website keeps crashing on me so I've managed to save a few shillings today but don't worry, I'll be back with tap happy fingers when she ain't looking!


----------



## bokoboy

*Today I am mostly been getting*

Tub of dr leather wipes and a gummi pflege stick


----------



## SuperMin

Other half picking up a new car in a couple of weeks so out comes the credit card again 









Carlack twins
AF APC & Dressle
Bigger AF bag to put my ever expanding kit in!


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Just ordered my first Angelwax and ODK gear from Remyroc 

Your Order:
ODK Arctic Snowfoam 500ml
Angelwax Clarity Concentrated Screenwash 1lt
Angelwax H2Go Glass Sealant 100ml
ODK Entourage Quick Detailer 500ml


----------



## Blackmass

bigkahunaburger said:


> Just ordered my first Angelwax and ODK gear from Remyroc
> 
> Your Order:
> ODK Arctic Snowfoam 500ml
> Angelwax Clarity Concentrated Screenwash 1lt
> Angelwax H2Go Glass Sealant 100ml
> ODK Entourage Quick Detailer 500ml


I've been very impressed with ODK 'Arctic' and 'Entourage'. You're in for a treat.


----------



## Kimo

bigkahunaburger said:


> Just ordered my first Angelwax and ODK gear from Remyroc
> 
> Your Order:
> ODK Arctic Snowfoam 500ml
> Angelwax Clarity Concentrated Screenwash 1lt
> Angelwax H2Go Glass Sealant 100ml
> ODK Entourage Quick Detailer 500ml


Great order that

Some good gear


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Your recommendation led me to order the ODK Kimo. I love the Bilt Hamber Auto Foam and I'll continue to use it, but I just fancied a change. I'll give Dan's Jet shampoo a whirl at some point too. 

Love Done and Dusted but I'd like to try Entourage too, and I can't wait for the new version. Lol.


----------



## MDC250

Yeah Kieran does annoyingly have a habit of being right 

Latecomer to the BH Autofoam myself but it's a quality product through and through.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

MDC250 said:


> Yeah Kieran does annoyingly have a habit of being right
> 
> Latecomer to the BH Autofoam myself but it's a quality product through and through.


Yep. Great through the pump sprayer too. Another Kimo tip


----------



## fozzy

Ready for the coming weekends exhaust cleaning session


----------



## sean ryan

Another order from ECP


----------



## mike41

First purchases of the year,great service as usual from Clean Your Car. :thumb:


----------



## CraigGSI

Got this polish from chemical guys to go with my wax from them. Used it today with great results but sadly a bit dark for proper pics


----------



## BillyT

Lovely gearknob for my car just need it back from garage


----------



## dillinja999

2 bsd, 2 interior cleaner, 2 screenwash


----------



## wilbz11

Some auto finesse tough prep, getting ready for my spring decon detail.


----------



## SuperMin

Got my AF freebie buckets today along with some new stuff to try out, so I'm well happy, despite this crappy weather.









:thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Do air fresheners qualify?


----------



## Short1e

Nice delivery from Jeffrey at Prestige Car Care :thumb:


----------



## bigkahunaburger

BillyT said:


> Lovely gearknob for my car just need it back from garage


Swift Sport?


----------



## BillyT

bigkahunaburger said:


> Swift Sport?


 Spot on lol:thumb:


----------



## pt1

*zymol glasur*

received some glasur today.. .just need some nice weather to use it


----------



## Jonnybbad

These arrived today looking forward to using them hearing good things about this brand


----------



## Jonnybbad

Been wanting 1 of these since release and got an absolute bargain on this 1


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Short1e said:


> Nice delivery from Jeffrey at Prestige Car Care :thumb:


Nice Short1e :thumb:


----------



## wfoster

SuperMin said:


> Got my AF freebie buckets today along with some new stuff to try out, so I'm well happy, despite this crappy weather.
> 
> View attachment 45468
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Where did you get the freebie buckets?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Bargain off eBay came through today, looking forward to trying them out


----------



## Scrim-1-

Hereisphilly said:


> Bargain off eBay came through today, looking forward to trying them out


Not bad for £16 :lol::lol:


----------



## wfoster

scrim-1- said:


> not bad for £16 :lol::lol:


£16? Whaaaat?


----------



## Hereisphilly

wfoster said:


> £16? Whaaaat?


Haha yeah I said it was a bargain! With postage it came to under £30


----------



## mayhem85

Jesus, thats a serious bargain you have there. Im not jealous,





honestly


----------



## SuperMin

wfoster said:


> Where did you get the freebie buckets?


Special offer from AF. They were free with orders over £50 until stock ran out. Offer ended quite soon I'm afraid - huge demand so they went fast!


----------



## TomWVXR

This arrived by courier this morning. Def Wax Pro Edition in a Tungsten Grey billet tub


----------



## MDC250

Billet looks pretty special


----------



## TomWVXR

It is, The standard acrylic tubs are good but the billet ones are on another level


----------



## wfoster

My first bulk buy of products.


----------



## Goodylax

TomWVXR said:


> View attachment 45526
> 
> This arrived by courier this morning. Def Wax Pro Edition in a Tungsten Grey billet tub


Niiiiicccceee 
Another level indeed, I wish they weren't purely FB releases.....


----------



## dave-g

They're on the site too, was looking last night.

Any more pics? I like the grey, but want a show edition now!


----------



## Bizcam

TomWVXR said:


> View attachment 45526
> 
> This arrived by courier this morning. Def Wax Pro Edition in a Tungsten Grey billet tub


I heard they are not doing the green box/case for long.


----------



## chriswoods1983

First big ticket purchase as part of building my new arsenal - DAS-6 PRO Plus - Auto Finesse Revitalise Kit ;-)


----------



## TomWVXR

Goodylax said:


> Niiiiicccceee
> 
> Another level indeed, I wish they weren't purely FB releases.....


They are on the website. The link is hidden but if you scroll to the bottom there's a link from Facebook to it



dave-g said:


> They're on the site too, was looking last night.
> 
> Any more pics? I like the grey, but want a show edition now!



























Bizcam said:


> I heard they are not doing the green box/case for long.


Not sure on that. The green box is really good quality but all adds to the price I guess


----------



## dave-g

Nice, very nice! 
So tempted by one at the minute...


----------



## TomWVXR

dave-g said:


> Nice, very nice!
> So tempted by one at the minute...


I'd go for it. Pro edition is really good wax. Very easy to use and seems to be holding up well and gives a great gloss to the car
Im going to be selling a nearly new normal tub shortly now I've got the billet


----------



## alfajim

ordered some carchem shampoo, as it was on offer.


----------



## scuba-phil

Got and used over the weekend an autobrite snow foam lance and valet pro dragons breath


----------



## smk82

Just put a large order in Friday for a restock + a few new items...

- new snow foam lance (last one leaked like a sieve)
- AutoFinesse Lather
- AutoFinesse Crew Bag
- AutoFinesse Hogs Hair brushes (my current ones are about to die - noted that the cups around the bristles were splitting so it won't be long before they start shedding!)
-AutoFinesse Iron Out
-AutoFinesse Citrus Power
-AutoFinesse Crystal Glass Cleaner


----------



## Choppy

2 adams wash pads
Adams total interior 
Adams undercarriage spray
Kranzle quick release connectors
Sonax ex04/06 polish


----------



## KrisW

Wax Pack
Wax Pack New Harlem (Again)
Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
Chemical Guys Sprayable Leather 
Valet Pro pH Neutral Snow Foam
Wheel & Tyre Brushes


----------



## kalpsn2000

My foray into machine detailing bulk order!!! :buffer:



*OMG!  Just realised this is my 1st post!!! Been on this forum for years!!!
*

.


----------



## AdamC

kalpsn2000 said:


> *OMG!  Just realised this is my 1st post!!! Been on this forum for years!!!
> *
> 
> .


Nice selection of products there. Now you know how to post make sure yo show us the results when you've put all that new kit into action :thumb:


----------



## salow3

kalpsn2000 said:


> My foray into machine detailing bulk order!!! :buffer:
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG!  Just realised this is my 1st post!!! Been on this forum for years!!!
> *
> 
> .


Nice purchase but did you mean to buy the 946ml bottle of Megs 205 when you bought the smaller bottle of 105 lol.


----------



## kalpsn2000

salow3 said:


> Nice purchase but did you mean to buy the 946ml bottle of Megs 205 when you bought the smaller bottle of 105 lol.


Yes I did because the plan is once the paint has been corrected I should be able to maintain it with Megs 205. Hence the larger bottle.


----------



## kalpsn2000

AdamC said:


> Nice selection of products there. Now you know how to post make sure yo show us the results when you've put all that new kit into action :thumb:


Yeah will do :thumb:

Planning to work on the car once the freezing temps are gone


----------



## A&J

Ordered and received this today



Solution finish
Gyeon silk dryer
Carshinefactory White glaze (pre wax cleanser)

+ a bunch of Carshinefactory samples some of which are prototypes that is why they are blurry

Now I have to wait for some sunny days to start testing :thumb:


----------



## Clarkey-88

Whilst in the queue in Halfords, I see these in the clearance section for a quid each. At first I picked up 2, (still queuing) then thought I may as well have another, then while I was still standing there, I could feel the rest of them staring at me. so thought ''ahh F*** it'' and picked the whole lot up lol There were 7 all together, but put one in my car and gave one to my mate who was with me


----------



## bazz

just got some citrus power for when the temps pick up again as my car is in need of a good wash


----------



## Bristle Hound

500ml tin of CarPlan Tyre Slik from Asda for £4 :thumb:


----------



## Eddmeister

Bristle Hound said:


> 500ml tin of CarPlan Tyre Slik from Asda for £4 :thumb:


Used that a few times but leaves a ton of silicone on the tyres so stopped using as it was ruining my tyre brushes.


----------



## realist

Autosmart Wednesday for me so I got Red7 (that works), and yet more Topaz:thumb:


----------



## fozzy

My 'EZ Car Care' group buy purchases arrived today, 5L Snow foam and 250ml of Project X which I'm really looking forward to trying out.


----------



## WelshConan

Received today.......

Snow foam lance for my Karcher K4
Angelwax Fast Foam Snow Foam
Angelwax Revelation Iron Fallout
303 Fabric Guard

All ready for the new car on Tuesday

Suggestions for a good drying towel? Might replace my Meguiar's Microfiber Water Magnet Drying Towel.


----------



## A&J

WelshConan said:


> Received today.......
> Suggestions for a good drying towel? Might replace my Meguiar's Microfiber Water Magnet Drying Towel.


Gyeon silk dryer gets a lot of hype lately...I bought the small size but haven't gotten around to use it yet.


----------



## Blackmass

WelshConan said:


> Received today.......
> 
> Snow foam lance for my Karcher K4
> Angelwax Fast Foam Snow Foam
> Angelwax Revelation Iron Fallout
> 303 Fabric Guard
> 
> All ready for the new car on Tuesday
> 
> Suggestions for a good drying towel? Might replace my Meguiar's Microfiber Water Magnet Drying Towel.


I'd second the Gyeon Silk dryers. I've got both sizes. I'd recommend going for the large one. They are excellent. Believe the hype.


----------



## digimac

Ordered 

Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash 5 L
Vikan 3 Wheel Brush Set x 3 brushes
Bilt-Hamber Double Speed-Wax


----------



## chongo

Ordered M&K QD 1litre, plus one free, you must try this detailer one of the best out there.


----------



## A&J

chongo said:


> Ordered M&K QD 1litre, plus one free, you must try this detailer one of the best out there.


How about you make a review about it?


----------



## Short1e

Nice delivery from Shop N Shine


----------



## salow3

Got these from slims, great service!


----------



## RS6

Recently just got all this delivered. Now I have finally got a nice car, I thought it would be worth spending the money and getting some good stuff!

Incredimitt
CarChem Celebration Edition 1900:1 shampoo
AF Aqua deluxe towel
Tripple
AF Spirit wax kit
Tough prep + coat
Couple of AF edgeless duo towels, foam applicator pad, microfiber pad


----------



## dave-g

That's a pretty nice haul you've got there! Spirit is a great wax too.


----------



## TomWVXR

Ordered 2 more Def Wax Billet pots, Hopefully be here middle of next week once they are made


----------



## Bizcam

TomWVXR said:


> Ordered 2 more Def Wax Billet pots, Hopefully be here middle of next week once they are made


What are they?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

RS6 said:


> Recently just got all this delivered. Now I have finally got a nice car, I thought it would be worth spending the money and getting some good stuff!
> 
> Incredimitt
> CarChem Celebration Edition 1900:1 shampoo
> AF Aqua deluxe towel
> Tripple
> AF Spirit wax kit
> Tough prep + coat
> Couple of AF edgeless duo towels, foam applicator pad, microfiber pad


if you want the flake to pop a lot, then dont use tripple before spirit as it seems to mute it slightly. better with rejuvenate and ultra glaze

Plus just bought a korean edegless microfiber towel from ez car care group buy


----------



## TomWVXR

Bizcam said:


> What are they?


Another Pro Edition and Show Edition


----------



## DrEskimo

2 25l buckets off eBay, another grit guard, 5lt CarChem 1900:1 shampoo, 5lt CarChem IPA, AG Rinse 500ml trial sample and now 3 EZ care pro edgless MF buffing towels.


----------



## Webarno

Got these samples today. Looking forward to trying them out.
Garry Dean's Juice Boost
Fireball Iron Burn Extra
2 x Fireball Premium Active Snow Foam
Auto Glanz Blood Tonic
KKD Iron Rain
Also ordered some Auto Finesse Dressle.


----------



## fozzy

Just got Back from a Great day out at 'Race Retro' show and had been promising myself a couple of 'Glare' products to see if I could get the Alpine White Beemer paint looking slick wet ready for the summer 
Also managed to pick up an awesome little LED pen torch to help with spotting swirls (No easy feat on white) for the grand some of £5 man it is so bright!










Forgot to add, good to meet 'savvyfox' today too, extremely helpful guy who i'll deffo be dealing with again


----------



## Demetrios72

EZ Car Care Cherry Bomb shampoo :thumb:


----------



## RS6

OvEr_KiLL said:


> if you want the flake to pop a lot, then dont use tripple before spirit as it seems to mute it slightly. better with rejuvenate and ultra glaze
> 
> Plus just bought a korean edegless microfiber towel from ez car care group buy


Thanks a lot! Tripple was more for the daily car as the swirls are quite bad, and that will just get polished and sealed!


----------



## Rainey

These arrived today from the nice people at remyroc. Think I've got a good deal at just under £40 delivered. They even through in a nice angelwax air freshener and some haribo!:thumb:


----------



## Sicskate

Love haribo!!


----------



## svended

I've a couple of weeks off coming up so getting restocked with stuff I need. 
100ml CarPro So2Pure 
500ml Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner 
1ltr Bilt Hamber Autowheels 
1ltr Gtechniq C2v3 
500ml Gtechniq G6 Glass cleaner 
500ml Gtechniq I2AB Interior Cleaner 
10x MF1 cloths 
500ml Autobrite Jaffa Clean 
Adam's Detailer Spray 
And a few other things. 
Going to strip down the two foam lances tomorrow morning and descale the wire gauzes.


----------



## MDC250

Few bits on the way but these arrived in the week...


----------



## A&J

God I love days when I come home and a little package is waiting for me 



Received Serious Performance samples + FK pink wax sample

Oh the joy :argie:

Thank you Alex


----------



## chrisgreen

Good shout, the Serious Performance detail spray is very good.


----------



## Reddaddy67

Package today from Rob at Dooka👍👍👍
Thanks for the extra wash pad and chewey sweet gratefully scoffed by my small helper😁


----------



## A&J

chrisgreen said:


> Good shout, the Serious Performance detail spray is very good.


Thanks for the heads up :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

These arrived today...think there is a tiny window of opportunity left to take up the double up offer on liquids.


----------



## bradleymarky

fozzy said:


> Just got Back from a Great day out at 'Race Retro' show and had been promising myself a couple of 'Glare' products to see if I could get the Alpine White Beemer paint looking slick wet ready for the summer
> Also managed to pick up an awesome little LED pen torch to help with spotting swirls (No easy feat on white) for the grand some of £5 man it is so bright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to add, good to meet 'savvyfox' today too, extremely helpful guy who i'll deffo be dealing with again


which polish will you be using for white. Wouldn't mind trying glaze after hearing good things about them.


----------



## Jonnybbad

A&J said:


> Thanks for the heads up :thumb:


Good choice spa is a brilliant shampoo the wax from what I've seen is the usual top quality from M&K yet to try my qd 


MDC250 said:


> These arrived today...think there is a tiny window of opportunity left to take up the double up offer on liquids.


----------



## MDC250

Spa seems incredibly thick Jon that's for sure and it needs such a small amount should last forever


----------



## camerashy

Is that the 1ltr QD Mike, only my 500ml is round


----------



## camerashy

chrisgreen said:


> Good shout, the Serious Performance detail spray is very good.


As is the Gloss Paint Cleanser, one of my favourites.


----------



## MDC250

camerashy said:


> Is that the 1ltr QD Mike, only my 500ml is round


Yeah, thought may as well given the double up offer


----------



## Actrosman

5lt bottle of Revolt!


----------



## Stinus

After experimenting with many shampoos, I ordered _Born To Be Mild_ again: 

_Crudzilla_, _Apple iFoam_ & the applicator are all new to me.


----------



## vtaylor78

Thanks Mr postman.


----------



## vtaylor78

vtaylor78 said:


> Thanks Mr postman.


What's people's thoughts on the Sonax ? I've not used it before.


----------



## SuperMin

vtaylor78 said:


> What's people's thoughts on the Sonax ? I've not used it before.


I just bought some after reading pretty much all the reviews on here. It's highly rated and sometimes mixed with other products. Used it this weekend and although I'm a newbie I like to do my research and thought it was great. Smells lovely, easy to use and gave a lovely shine. Try it. For the price on eurocarparts it's worth it.


----------



## Precision

Stinus said:


> After experimenting with many shampoos, I ordered _Born To Be Mild_ again:
> 
> _Crudzilla_, _Apple iFoam_ & the applicator are all new to me.


Tried BTM for the first time last week:thumb:, its very good, lots of bubbles - finally found a star performer..


----------



## fozzy

New cloths and a set of brushes from the EZ groups buys, really pleased with these all are excellent quality


----------



## Kyle 86

Just brought a 3 oz pot of Wolfgang Fuzion and then a pot of OCD lustrous 🙈


----------



## chrisgreen

Perhaps the most boring product order ever (bar the detail spray) but posted super quickly by the nice people at Prestige Car Care. Really looking forward to trying the detail spray.


----------



## Juanpaulos

Here is what I've just received my first ever order of products, roll on the weekend so I can get out there and use them


----------



## shine247

This....


----------



## chongo

Nice little bundle today



Got these from Asda for 50p they are great glass cloth.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

picked these up for £1 each in tesco last night!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LewisChadwick7

also just took delivery off 5l KKD brake away 1l KKD devils juice and spray bottles to match as well! 

this little bundle to be precise

http://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/collections/deals/products/wheely-good-offer


----------



## Hereisphilly

Screw fix wet / dry vac, heard good things!


----------



## fozzy

Bucket Stickers, Glass Cleaner and a couple of small spray bottles arrived yesterday from AutoGlanze.


----------



## Choppy

Just ordered a puzzi 8/1 from cleanstore to replace my George ☺


----------



## gerz1873

New D handle for the DAS pro6, bottle of Carpro Perl , Chemical Guys orange hex pad and a new Vikan wheel brush ordered from Cleanyourcar


----------



## ianFRST

:buffer::buffer:


----------



## scuba-phil

Just ordered a DAS6 from cyc too


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Hereisphilly said:


> Screw fix wet / dry vac, heard good things!


cheers for that looks good for the money as im after an hoover/wet vac for the cars, what size you got there?


----------



## Short1e

Cracking service from Dom at Shop N Shine



Dan at ODK has some Deals on so took advantage



Steve from Wath picked me these up from HDD


----------



## Hereisphilly

LewisChadwick7 said:


> cheers for that looks good for the money as im after an hoover/wet vac for the cars, what size you got there?


It's their cheapest 16l one

http://m.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb350vac-1300w-16ltr-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-240v/36516

Used it yesterday, great piece of kit!


----------



## slineclean




----------



## Pittsy

slineclean said:


>


Nice:thumb:


----------



## EVO6RSS

Picked this little baby up today..









Can't wait to start practicing on the scrap bonnet I bought the other week..


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Hereisphilly said:


> It's their cheapest 16l one
> 
> http://m.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb350vac-1300w-16ltr-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-240v/36516
> 
> Used it yesterday, great piece of kit!


glad you say that!! i called by screwfix and picked one up on my way home last night was even better that they emailed me a code for an extra £5 off yesterday too :lol:


----------



## moochin

Farecla clay mitt ( saves my back )

Meguiars dark wax.

See if the wax is any good. If not I'll try autoglym HD wax ☺


----------



## tightlines

popped into B andQ to get some paint and whilst looking around found this micro hose,thinking i can use it with my DI vessel,















only £10 also bought 5 litres of window cleaner for a fiver


----------



## camerashy

Premium Wheel Woolies with the longer middle sized handle and foam grips, wanted a set for some time and new car forced purchase.


----------



## chrisgreen

tightlines said:


> popped into B andQ to get some paint and whilst looking around found this micro hose,thinking i can use it with my DI vessel,
> View attachment 45775
> 
> 
> View attachment 45776
> 
> 
> only £10 also bought 5 litres of window cleaner for a fiver


I've got one of those hoses, used to keep it in the office when I was still based in Hook for after work summer car cleaning. Very useful it was too.

Picked up a restock of Power Maxed TFR in preparation for the post-winter deep clean of our three cars next month.


----------



## captaintomo

Picked up Powermaxed Jet wash and wax and their Shampoo. Very Excited!


----------



## WelshConan

Looking forward to trying this on the weekend....


----------



## Hereisphilly

WelshConan said:


> Looking forward to trying this on the weekend....


Good choice, one of my favourite QDs!


----------



## Risdale

Bought these in the 3 for 2 on detailing stuff in Halfrauds since I had a gift card


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Mike V

Finally thought id give Glasur a try. Wasnt planning on buying any this early in the year but CYC have a 15% off code. :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

WelshConan said:


> Looking forward to trying this on the weekend....


This is awesome but use very little as it can streak tho the gloss it give's is awesome i use it after i dry the car it's better used that way  Great choice buddy :thumb:


----------



## Actrosman

Much against my will I've resisted the temptation to splurge on anything but I've come to the conclusion that the more time I spend on here and reading up on this and that, the more confused I become as to what is good, really good or the mutts nuts! You lot on here do not make my life easy!! Which reminds me.....ill be throwing a question in later!


----------



## leehob

Gone for some,

Bilt hamber double speed wax
Bilt hamber cleanser fluid
Bilt hamber 5L auto wash
A new wax mate
New masking tape 

Never used bilt hamber stuff so looking forward to trying it out


----------



## Reddaddy67

Doh!
I've blown my monthly budget today on a few bits but I do need some QD and this looks nice


----------



## TomWVXR

These arrived today after a wait of 2 weeks. Also came with a normal tub of Cora


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## markcaughey

Finally got myself some Colinite 845, can't wait to try it out and compare it to my Fusso


----------



## Reddaddy67

Bizcam said:


>


Glasur and what's the 1st one?


----------



## fozzy

Wax planet custom innit


----------



## timo10

Odk lunacy nano just the smell alone worth the money


----------



## Oldsparky

So many recommendations here had to give it a try


----------



## ah234

Bumper haul this week :buffer:


----------



## shine247

ah234 said:


> Bumper haul this week :buffer:


I love the way we get these shots of multiple products, the time spent getting it just right before the photo. Just shows how skilfull detailers are.


----------



## ah234

Had to get them all in :lol:


----------



## eibbor

Autoglym SRP (came with hi-tech cloth and applicator)
Autoglym Wheel cleaner (came with 2 detailing brushes)
Autoglym Leather cleaner

Never polished before so went with what seems to be a starting point for many people on here. Took advantage of halfords 3 for 2!
Went looking for power maxed TFR but seems to be web only? Any shops etc sell it?


----------



## dave-g

Received my dodo juice creme egg wax today. So happy I found it on the dreaded bay, should never of got rid before!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

eibbor said:


> Autoglym SRP (came with hi-tech cloth and applicator)
> Autoglym Wheel cleaner (came with 2 detailing brushes)
> Autoglym Leather cleaner
> 
> Never polished before so went with what seems to be a starting point for many people on here. Took advantage of halfords 3 for 2!
> Went looking for power maxed TFR but seems to be web only? Any shops etc sell it?


some specialist shops will sell it. but its mostly online, powermaxed.com halfords.com...i think powermaxed have a discount code check the general section
Power Maxed
DW10
10%
http://www.powermaxed.com

also on ebay and amazon


----------



## chrisgreen

Little wax purchase from ODK arrived this morning:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

dave-g said:


> Received my dodo juice creme egg wax today. So happy I found it on the dreaded bay, should never of got rid before!


so it was you that won it dave :lol: i had a few cheeky bids at that!


----------



## dave-g

LewisChadwick7 said:


> so it was you that won it dave :lol: i had a few cheeky bids at that!


:thumb: I was the highest bidder, but didn't hit reserve and it ended. Dropped a msg to ask and got it cheaper than my bid :lol:
Winner lol


----------



## LewisChadwick7

dave-g said:


> :thumb: I was the highest bidder, but didn't hit reserve and it ended. Dropped a msg to ask and got it cheaper than my bid :lol:
> Winner lol


haha that's brilliant! winner winner chicken dinner then! :lol:


----------



## Miggyt

Sonax full effect, gyeon water spot (damn hard water area!) AF revolution


----------



## AndyC

Dewalt 849 to replace my trusty Makita which has died on me. 

Cocraft DA last week and some Rupes pads to use with it.

Carpro Essence yesterday and some TAC systems goodies to play with at the weekend.


----------



## salow3

Bought some Auto Finesse Lather & Obiltarate at Ultimate Dubs at the weekend :thumb:


----------



## Floss

These turned up today


----------



## Hereisphilly

Floss said:


> These turned up today


The shampoo is great!


----------



## Floss

Hereisphilly said:


> The shampoo is great!


Ah good! I saw it on the shampoo stickie and thought I'd give it a go seeing as it was on offer.


----------



## fozzy

2 grit guards, a Litre of APC and a Litre of Citrus Pre-Wash all from EZCarCare


----------



## Hereisphilly

Floss said:


> Ah good! I saw it on the shampoo stickie and thought I'd give it a go seeing as it was on offer.


Yeah it's nice and 'pure', cleans well and dilution rates are really good

I liked their Arctic meltdown snowfoam too when I did my reviews on em


----------



## Floss

Hereisphilly said:


> Yeah it's nice and 'pure', cleans well and dilution rates are really good
> 
> I liked their Arctic meltdown snowfoam too when I did my reviews on em


I bought a bottle of that too, will have a read of your review


----------



## Hereisphilly

Floss said:


> I bought a bottle of that too, will have a read of your review


Both are in the EZ section


----------



## SuperMin

Wanted to compare the microfiber wash products so bought these....amongst some other stuff.


----------



## A&J

Oldies goldies buy:

Collinite 845
CG citrus wash & gloos
+ 
some aplicators


----------



## Miggyt

first order from slims:
AF pro range mixing bottle 
Koch chemie lack grun
AF handi puck with trye waffle


----------



## stevier88

Few new items to try out


----------



## ah234

My first sample box, wax looks good :thumb:


----------



## smw

I've just bought some Zaino Z8 cos I why not &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## vek

a couple of the panel pots from wax planet ordered.


----------



## smw

I've also just got these. Anyone ever used them? Hopefully they will decent. 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/371487957702


----------



## Clarkey-88

Went out and got myself a Karcher K5 from B&Q, they have them on offer at the moment for £205. Comes with the Home hit too


----------



## bigmac3161

4lt gyeon foam 
4lt gyeon wetcoat 
2lt gyeon bathe
Some auto finesse brushes 
And a microfibres madness wheel brush. That'll keep me going for a while


----------



## sistersvisions




----------



## fozzy

Dooka Large Pad and Wheel Mit arrived today, don't know weather to use it on the car or put it n a cage and feed it  heard a lot of good things about these so thought it was time to get one sorted :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

sistersvisions said:


>


User or a keeper?


----------



## Reddaddy67

fozzy said:


> Dooka Large Pad and Wheel Mit arrived today, don't know weather to use it on the car or put it n a cage and feed it  heard a lot of good things about these so thought it was time to get one sorted :thumb:


My thoughts exactly😃
I keep mine in a 260 litre planted tropical aquarium and have named them Nev and Neville👍
Only fed twice a week sparingly


----------



## martin_rk

1x POLISHANGEL® | GLASSCOAT™ | COSMIC - SINGLE-COLOR
1x POLISHANGEL® | GLASSCOAT™ | INVINCIBLE | PRIMER
1x POLISHANGEL® | CONNOISSEUR RAPIDWAXX
1x POLISHANGEL® | GLISSANTE
1x POLISHANGEL® | RAIN


----------



## ah234

2 more for the collection


----------



## fozzy

Today was the Gyeon delivery from Polished Bliss, some Rim and Tyre along with a couple of applicators. Tomorrow should be the CYC delivery, man it's been an expensive week getting ready for the spring detail.


----------



## Ben1413

Iron-x
Microfibre cloths
Drying towel
Wax applicators
Chemical guys pink shampoo


----------



## C-Max

Collected from Elite Car care today, Carpro Iron X, Race Glaze pro nano wheel sealant and some bottles and spray heads. 
Tomorrow, delivery from PB with Carlack Complete and long life and a roll of 3m masking tape.


----------



## acrebo

I'm spent out for a few months now after restocking for a spring clean and new car arrival...

DAS 6 Pro to replace the long-since-broken DAS6
Fresh pads
Megs UC
Megs 205
Korrosol
Dooka large pad
Bilt Hamber Autowash
Raceglaze Nano Wheel Sealant
Gyeon Silk Dryer
Angelwax H2Go
Autosmart Highstyle
Couple cans of Scotchguard
Sonax NPS
A few new MFs and applicators

and empty bank account!


----------



## hardyd44

Birthday present to myself


----------



## drey_p

I've had a bit of a splurge:

White Hex Logic Pad
Clay Mitt
Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid
Plush buffing towels
Drying Towel
Mesto Foamer
Megs 205
EZ Detail Brush - Large
Foam applicators.

I'm not sure my credit card likes me any more LOL


----------



## fozzy

drey_p said:


> I've had a bit of a splurge:
> 
> White Hex Logic Pad
> Clay Mitt
> Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid
> Plush buffing towels
> Drying Towel
> Mesto Foamer
> Megs 205
> EZ Detail Brush - Large
> Foam applicators.
> 
> I'm not sure my credit card likes me any more LOL


I know that feeling.

Todays delivery is Iron X, couple of Clay bars and Menz polish.


----------



## Mick.M.

Just got some Gtechniq c6 matte dash, and also some valet pro black to the future.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Been having a bit of a cut back but with the af sale thought I'd buy some new buckets and more pro bottles and another hoodie


----------



## Galley

A 500ml bottle of Auto Finesse Tripple, 500ml Finale, 3x Duo Edgeless towels, and a waxmate applicator officially. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Unofficially, all the above plus a tub of Auto Finesse Desire......

She'll not notice...... :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Mark R5

Galley said:


> A 500ml bottle of Auto Finesse Tripple, 500ml Finale, 3x Duo Edgeless towels, and a waxmate applicator officially. :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Unofficially, all the above plus a tub of Auto Finesse Desire......
> 
> She'll not notice...... :devil::devil::devil:


Glad I'm not the only one that does this 

I've not ordered mine yet as I'm waiting to see if there's an Easter offer at CYC.

I've got two machines in the shopping basket. Toying with the idea of Zymol Concours which is currently in the basket too but will have to see if it stays or not.

I've got Megs 105 and 205 in there along with some Sonus spot pads and then finally, some Car Pro Orange Boa microfibres.

Trouble with that lot though, is that she will probably notice ha! Ahh well she's away visiting friends in Australia...I'll just clean her car as a surprise :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Top up delivery recently dropped off...


----------



## Hereisphilly

MDC250 said:


> Top up delivery recently dropped off...


Nice! What flavours are those?


----------



## MDC250

Cherry/Kirsch, seems Jay can nail any scent.

I've got a similar scent in a deeper purple colour, a pink coconut and a pink cola cube. Quite addictive this custom gear


----------



## Hereisphilly

MDC250 said:


> Cherry/Kirsch, seems Jay can nail any scent.
> 
> I've got a similar scent in a deeper purple colour, a pink coconut and a pink colour cube. Quite addictive this custom gear


If it's anything like the cherry in my custom evo it will be lush!


----------



## MDC250

Hereisphilly said:


> If it's anything like the cherry in my custom evo it will be lush!


I went for a Turkish Delight scent and bright pink on my Evo...


----------



## Hereisphilly

MDC250 said:


> I went for a Turkish Delight scent and bright pink on my Evo...


Very nice, like the bright pink
This one is mine


----------



## MDC250

Wax, pot, car and MF all coordinate.

Nice


----------



## Hereisphilly

MDC250 said:


> Wax, pot, car and MF all coordinate.
> 
> Nice


Haha you're right, never noticed that!


----------



## MDC250

Is the MF from Serious Performance? Looks to be a good piece of kit.


----------



## Hereisphilly

MDC250 said:


> Is the MF from Serious Performance? Looks to be a good piece of kit.


It's actually one of these, and I think it's ace!
I alternate between carpro boas and these for a bit more plushness

For the price u can't go wrong!

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/micro...shag-pile-double-density-towels/prod_436.html


----------



## QPRsteve

Megs new car kit, wash and wax anywhere, interior quick detailer and AG rapid detailer


----------



## ah234

Bought too much


----------



## ajabarth

This week I've purchased the following - 

Auto fitness Obliterate

Valet Pro Prewash

Auto Glym leather cleaner

Auto Glym leather balm

Auto Finesse Avalanche foam

Autobrite Direct Fall Out Remover 

and a snow foam lance which I'm currently trying to find an elusive fitting for!


----------



## Mark R5

Well today has been quite fruitful. I've bought a hoover that has a blower function that'll be used to dry the car.

I've got a rather special little thing to test in the near future - can't wait to get cracking with it.

Then spent a fortune at CYC. 2 machine polishers - the DAS 6Pro+ and the other being the newly stocked Shinemate EP803 with the kit worth £100+

Some Megs 105 and 205 and then a mix of Car Pro Orange Boas, Eurow shag pile towels and finally a koala wash mitt.

All in all a productive and expensive day :thumb:


----------



## vek

bought a pot of s/v samurai off amazon £48. now up to £56.


----------



## Titanium Htail

A hog hair brush my new best friend, Happy Easter detailing boys and girls.

Plus Len Lenser, Zymöl holiday kit. #zymöl

John Tht.


----------



## Clarkey-88

Popped into Halfords and picked these up in the 3 for 2


----------



## Scrim-1-

Rupes lhr15es Bigfoot
50ml gyeon prime
500ml gtechniq fabric guard
500 gtechning T1
Gyeon silk dryer
250ml Koch chemie heavy cut compound


----------



## ah234

Clarkey-88 said:


> Popped into Halfords and picked these up in the 3 for 2. ]


Halfords 3 for 2s got me in to detailing :buffer: bought a couple Mer products for my first car .....spiralled out of control from there


----------



## Miggyt

5ltr power maxed Tfr + spear and Jackson 5ltr pump sprayer


----------



## dave-g

Mitchell and king pop


----------



## MDC250

dave-g said:


> Mitchell and king pop


That is a very nice wax albeit mine are from the last batch and have lovely citrus smell. You will enjoy I'm sure.


----------



## Southy1978

Just taken the plunge on a das6 pro and some hex-logic pads!


----------



## dave-g

MDC250 said:


> That is a very nice wax albeit mine are from the last batch and have lovely citrus smell. You will enjoy I'm sure.


I'm glad to hear that :thumb:
I received a sample with an order a while back, and it was mainly the smell that made me want one :lol: look forward to using it though!


----------



## Jonnybbad

dave-g said:


> I'm glad to hear that :thumb:
> I received a sample with an order a while back, and it was mainly the smell that made me want one :lol: look forward to using it though!


I've used pop a cracking wax


----------



## Miggyt

Obsessed wax taranis, also got a sample of phantom and phaenna to try


----------



## Hereisphilly

Miggyt said:


> Obsessed wax taranis, also got a sample of phantom and phaenna to try


Taranis is awesome, as is phantom!

Waiting for the weather to improve before I try phaenna


----------



## Miggyt

Hereisphilly said:


> Taranis is awesome, as is phantom!
> 
> Waiting for the weather to improve before I try phaenna


Yeah heard nothing but good things about those 3 so thought it would be rude not to really


----------



## Hereisphilly

Miggyt said:


> Yeah heard nothing but good things about those 3 so thought it would be rude not to really


Make sure you get 2 coats of taranis down, greatly improves the durability


----------



## fozzy

Two purchases today, one Delivered from CYC in the shape of the 'Vertool 12e' to get some 80mm pad action going alongside go the Das 6 pro+









I'm really looking forward to giving this a tryout as i've been threatening to pull the trigger on the purchase for months.

Then had to run down to Argos for an emergency jetwash purchase after my old faithful Nilfisk 110 went BOOM while I was cleaning the patio :doublesho










Now I have no idea wether the 130 is a good pressure washer or not but needed it quick and nowhere around here had anything else in stock, fingers crossed it'll be as good as the 110 has been


----------



## dave-g

Got my pot of obsession wax aura and phantom.


----------



## Hereisphilly

fozzy said:


> Two purchases today, one Delivered from CYC in the shape of the 'Vertool 12e' to get some 80mm pad action going alongside go the Das 6 pro+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to giving this a tryout as i've been threatening to pull the trigger on the purchase for months.
> 
> Then had to run down to Argos for an emergency jetwash purchase after my old faithful Nilfisk 110 went BOOM while I was cleaning the patio :doublesho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have no idea wether the 130 is a good pressure washer or not but needed it quick and nowhere around here had anything else in stock, fingers crossed it'll be as good as the 110 has been


Interested to see how u get on with the vertool, been eyeing that up


----------



## fozzy

Hereisphilly said:


> Interested to see how u get on with the vertool, been eyeing that up


I know what you mean, apart from the occasional mention in posts there wasn't much info knocking about. I couldn't justify the price of the baby Rupes as I'm not going to give it that much use, just for mirrors sills handles etc... So this really was one of the only other options to go with the larger throw DA's.

I'll get a review posted up after it gets started in anger on the sons latest purchase (Clio 97 in blue)


----------



## Hereisphilly

fozzy said:


> I know what you mean, apart from the occasional mention in posts there wasn't much info knocking about. I couldn't justify the price of the baby Rupes as I'm not going to give it that much use, just for mirrors sills handles etc... So this really was one of the only other options to go with the larger throw DA's.
> 
> I'll get a review posted up after it gets started in anger on the sons latest purchase (Clio 97 in blue)


I've got a das 6 pro, but just bought that clas Olson 21mm da, so wondering if this is a good replacement for the das with a bigger throw

It certainly looks like a copy of the duetto or mini duetto, which is all good!

Looking forward to the review


----------



## arkadur

Got the ez brush for the wheels, let see how it will stand with my woolies. 

Got also some sonax products and gtech wm2 mitt


----------



## A&J

Bought:
- Britemax blackmax
- CSF citrus force APC 1l 
- CSF glue & tar remover 0,5l
- CSF Black mountain washing sponge
And again received some samples some of which are prototypes:
- CSF snow foam
- CSF iron off
- CSF dressing milk (interior dressing)
- CSF 3D sealant (liquid sealant)
- CSF Bubbles with wax (shampoo with wax)
- CSF tyre dressing A version and B version.

Here is what I am talking about. Forgot to add the APC into the picture


----------



## bigalc

Could not help in taking up Power Maxed on their easter weekend offer of a free tub of Typhoon wax when spending over £40.
This bundle arrived today.
Impressive quick delivery and prices are very good.


----------



## tintings

halfords drying towel (gtechniq one on order as well) and a microfibre spong thing on a stick for cleaning wheels...tried it but doesnt get behind the spokes very well...so still looking...


----------



## Miggyt

tintings said:


> halfords drying towel (gtechniq one on order as well) and a microfibre spong thing on a stick for cleaning wheels...tried it but doesnt get behind the spokes very well...so still looking...


Have you tried the ez detail brush? You can bend it so it can get behind the spokes


----------



## Jonnybbad

Got my af order yesterday 2 of there new buckets 3 more pro bottles and another hoodie with a free pot of illusion sample 
Also my bmd cosmos sample turned up today my little bmd collection


----------



## klw7me

Got my auto finesse order through today very happy got a free sample tub of spirit and coconut air freshener with my order of triple, iron out, hand I puck kit and vision


----------



## camerashy

In Spain at the moment and just bought a Metallic Foldable Reflective Shade for the front windscreen cost me €2.80 from one of these Chinese cheap shops wanted one for some time for all this lovely Summer we are expecting.


----------



## malcky

Yesterday I received the 3 pack of wheel woolies and another 5 litre pump sprayer, today was the delivery of a few Power Maxed goodies...25 litre bottle of tfr, 500ml of sealant and the freebie typhoon wax and a wee tub of hand cleaner.

Seems like every other day I'm ordering some other kind of product....need to try stop all this spending....this site is bad for your wallet. haha


----------



## tintings

wheel woolie 3 piece wheel brush set kit, 18" caliper and spoke WW, Gtechniq panel wipe, C5 wheel armour and quick detailer. oredered through ultimate finish so should be with me soon.


----------



## Choppy

This and 5ltrs of auto glanz spar tar


----------



## Mark R5

Choppy said:


> This and 5ltrs of auto glanz spar tar


Bought this too. Looking forward to getting my hands on it


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I got my first DA threw the post today 
Came with 6 pads


----------



## Choppy

Mark ST said:


> Bought this too. Looking forward to getting my hands on it


Was a real good deal, will go well with my flex ☺


----------



## MDC250

Jonnybbad said:


> Got my af order yesterday 2 of there new buckets 3 more pro bottles and another hoodie with a free pot of illusion sample
> Also my bmd cosmos sample turned up today my little bmd collection
> 
> View attachment 46083


Cosmos sounds interesting, let us know how you get on please Jon


----------



## klw7me

Picked up my slims order today very happy. Got a little Easter treat pack of keyrings, a pen and Creme eggs.










Also got my mesto foamed through for when I have to wash my car at the garage, i.e tomorrow.


----------



## Miggyt

Few bits from cyc


----------



## dave-g

I appear to have bought a carbon wax addict graphite out of the blue :lol::thumb:


----------



## Miggyt




----------



## NateQ

Got 3 dry me a river towels today


----------



## Mark R5

Taken delivery of a big box full of goodies from CYC today.

DAS 6Pro+
ShineMate EP803 Mini Rotary with the mega deal of all the pads included
Megs 105 and 205
Sonus Spot pads 1-4
CarPro Boa microfibres x2
Miracle dryer towel
Eurow pack of 3 towels
and finally a Koala wash mitt




























Look at how small those pads are!!!


----------



## J306TD

A box from ECP and a packet from Bears Wax Factory

Meguiars New Car kit that was on offer



















Finally some Angelwax H2GO


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just ordered a sample of raceglaze 55 wax


----------



## ibiza55

Bought some Adams VRT, very good, don't think I would swap it, after trying many many other brands, its no too glossy, doesn't wash off and streak down your paint work, but will have to wait on longevity, have also bought there shampoo and found that in the north west of the UK, it suds up well, and don't really have to use a lot, which I like.


----------



## QPRsteve

J306TD said:


> A box from ECP and a packet from Bears Wax Factory
> 
> Meguiars New Car kit that was on offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally some Angelwax H2GO


Is it the proper Megs mitt? Or just a cheaper version


----------



## J306TD

QPRsteve said:


> Is it the proper Megs mitt? Or just a cheaper version


It's the proper version


----------



## QPRsteve

J306TD said:


> It's the proper version


Glad I managed to get one whilst on offer then, cracking value


----------



## Bristle Hound

5 litres of ValetPro Citrus Pre-Wash in the 20% sale on eBay last night :thumb:


----------



## BavarianRob

New snow foam lance gauze, CG honeydew snow foam, Gtechniq G5, Megs Endurance Tyre Gel and. Chipex kit for my stone chipped bonnet :-(


----------



## Typeroz

Limited Edition Carpro Boa green drying towel!


----------



## Sa1

Dodo Juice Diamond White


----------



## Short1e

Had a _little_ spending spree lately :lol:


----------



## Mcpx

Got an unexpected bonus from PayPal that I had forgotten about so ordered some collie 845 and a litre of Angelwax Revelation.


----------



## Simz




----------



## ah234

Finally got a chance to look at my Easter haul, used a few things already :detailer:


----------



## QPRsteve

QPRsteve said:


> Is it the proper Megs mitt? Or just a cheaper version


Just got an email and not receiving my Megs kit until after the 11/04


----------



## markcaughey

Autosmart Microfibre towels 36 pack 
Autosmart G101
CarPro PERL


Really tempted to order a load of CarPro BOAs but i have more microfibres just now than i know what todo with ! Can never have too many though right ?


----------



## smw

Farecla body prep shampoo
Farecla G3 mitt
Waffle weave towels
Auto glym aqua wax for a trial
Zaino Z7 shampoo


----------



## MDC250

Couple of bits I've had on the wish list for a little while now




























Little top up of some of my favourites


----------



## Hereisphilly

1l of Sonax EX 04-06 polish from Germany, just in time for the weather picking up


----------



## happmadison1978

Just arrived today :buffer:

In case the "freshly opened box" image is too much like a magic eye:

W5 Cleaner
W6 Fallout Remover
500ml P1
G4 Glass Polish
G1 Smart Glass
Crystal Serum Light with Exo v2 and Panel Wipe
C5 wheel armour

Now I look at the site I see all the other good things I missed :wall:

Steve


----------



## Dazzel81

Finally got a set of these to replace my well used Swissvax brushes


----------



## DrEskimo

My recent orders. Dooka after the recent review pushed me to finally get one and got the Megs MF correction and 3" DA backing plate and 3" MF pad off eBay during the 20% off thingy.


----------



## happmadison1978

This is a brilliant/terrible thread, I've only been back on this forum a couple of weeks and I can feel it getting expensive 

:lol:


----------



## smw

Jesus ive got to stop spending...... 

Today I got some BH auto foam and some G4/G5


----------



## sean ryan

This arrived today from "DVS Car Care, Shop "N" Shine & Dooka


----------



## DrEskimo

sean ryan said:


> This arrived today from "DVS Car Care, Shop "N" Shine & Dooka


Think you've covered all the bases for QD's....!


----------



## sean ryan

DrEskimo said:


> Think you've covered all the bases for QD's....!


I was board :lol:


----------



## fozzy

Just to say I've not posted in this thread for almost a week now and I'm already getting the shakes.....................


----------



## smw

fozzy said:


> Just to say I've not posted in this thread for almost a week now and I'm already getting the shakes.....................


I haven't used any of the new products ive bought for ages and I'm shaking too!


----------



## chrisgreen

Doing my usual scaling back of purchases ahead of Waxstock, but did pick these up from Waxaddict this week.










Sent from my iPhone 6S Plus using Tapatalk, please excuse any typos.


----------



## jonnyw59

Stocked up on a few things preparing for the big spring clean.









Bottles all filled and ready to go


----------



## MEH4N

chrisgreen said:


> Doing my usual scaling back of purchases ahead of Waxstock, but did pick these up from Waxaddict this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6S Plus using Tapatalk, please excuse any typos.


I missed out on that offer Chris. Looks an interesting product though.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Full 200ml of Phantom wax off EBay delivered for £24


----------



## Scrim-1-

sean ryan said:


> I was board :lol:


Like cardboard? :lol:


----------



## Typeroz

Odk Entourage


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Typeroz said:


> Odk Entourage


nice one man, i hope you like it, it really is awesome stuff


----------



## wd40

Ordered some Adams goodies. 
Looking forward to giving them a go 

Adams brilliant glaze
Adams buttery wax
Adams tyre shine 
And the big yellow drying towel.


----------



## MEH4N

Some car pro towels from elite and some auto wheel.


----------



## MDC250

Got a PW hose from Direct Hoses...in my head I was expecting a very soft rubber like hose but it seems a lot more rigid and not that much different to the original Nilfisk one 

Anybody bought one recently from them and is this how they should be?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

MDC250 said:


> Got a PW hose from Direct Hoses...in my head I was expecting a very soft rubber like hose but it seems a lot more rigid and not that much different to the original Nilfisk one
> 
> Anybody bought one recently from them and is this how they should be?


bugger, i was thinking about getting one for my nilfisk as well as i thought they would be more flexible? as the plastic one you get is rubbish


----------



## MDC250

OvEr_KiLL said:


> bugger, i was thinking about getting one for my nilfisk as well as i thought they would be more flexible? as the plastic one you get is rubbish


It smells like rubber and maybe my expectations are unrealistic. In the pics the hose looks smooth this is textured, I'll get a pic up at some point.


----------



## Mcpx

MDC250 said:


> Got a PW hose from Direct Hoses...in my head I was expecting a very soft rubber like hose but it seems a lot more rigid and not that much different to the original Nilfisk one
> 
> Anybody bought one recently from them and is this how they should be?


Oh yeah been there. Here you go

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=375728&page=2


----------



## MDC250

Mcpx said:


> Oh yeah been there. Here you go
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=375728&page=2


So that's the difference then one advert states rubber and the other thermal rubber, both with the same pic in the advert.

Seems I too should have picked rubber over thermal rubber as the latter based on today will snag and kink. Gutted.


----------



## Mcpx

MDC250 said:


> So that's the difference then one advert states rubber and the other thermal rubber, both with the same pic in the advert.
> 
> Seems I too should have picked rubber over thermal rubber as the latter based on today will snag and kink. Gutted.


Sent mine back and got one from Qwashers, works great, get exactly what you expect. Couldn't imagine using anything else now


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Mcpx said:


> Sent mine back and got one from Qwashers, works great, get exactly what you expect. Couldn't imagine using anything else now


they dont do a thermal rubber and just rubber do they, looks like there all the same type to me, the rubber version


----------



## Mcpx

OvEr_KiLL said:


> they dont do a thermal rubber and just rubber do they, looks like there all the same type to me, the rubber version


They do two different typee of hoses, the thermal rubber is inferior to the normal wire reinforced rubber hoses that you would expect to receive, almost identical to oem supplied hose. I bought from eBay rather than their site, so this difference was not clear at the time. In addition mine was roughly finished off by hand file and it leaked straight out of the box so it went back. End of.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Mcpx said:


> They do two different typee of hoses, the thermal rubber is inferior to the normal wire reinforced rubber hoses that you would expect to receive, almost identical to oem supplied hose. I bought from eBay rather than their site, so this difference was not clear at the time. In addition mine was roughly finished off by hand file and it leaked straight out of the box so it went back. End of.


i was talking about the one from QWashers, and yes i read your post in that thread


----------



## moochinabout

Bought from slims detailing this morning:
Gtechnic-power glass cloth
Koch chemie-speed glass cleaner
Carpro-iron x
Auto finesse-lather shampoo
Carpro-wash mitt
I was also given a sample of bead off to try out😊
And my 30ml sample pot of wax arrived from EZ car care today. Happy days

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottland

£17 "used" from Amazon, cheapest I could find it

Could do with some cheap pump dispensers for these 5l containers though!


----------



## J306TD

Some EZ Car Care Gloss Boss and Olympea wax










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Scottland said:


> £17 "used" from Amazon, cheapest I could find it
> 
> Could do with some cheap pump dispensers for these 5l containers though!


Meant to be good stuff that

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07

5ltr of Ez Car Care reigning iron


----------



## ronwash

Espuma wheel cleaner is a real treat,maybe its only a wheel cleaner,but it does what it suppose to,the best possible way.


----------



## sean ryan

A nice wee order from CYC & DVS Car Care


----------



## Short1e

Had a lovely delivery from David at Chemical Guys UK

Couple of bits missing from the pics:

C9 Trim Coating
Signature Glass
G6
Mat Renew
Maxi Suds Strawberry Margarita


----------



## Hereisphilly

Short1e said:


> Had a lovely delivery from David at Chemical Guys UK
> 
> Couple of bits missing from the pics:
> 
> C9 Trim Coating
> Signature Glass
> G6
> Mat Renew
> Maxi Suds Strawberry Margarita


Holy hell! Nice haul

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty B

None today, but clearing out my garage I found a bottle of Finish Kare 215, so I'll use it instead of SRP see how it goes.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Nice little delivery from power maxed, great offer with free 5l concentrate










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottland

Some more goodies ready for the weekend


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

nilfisk c130 10m hose off ebay seller qwashers, q services
not the thermal cheaper one that other sellers do


----------



## Bristle Hound

Obsession Wax Evolution wax & Enhance gloss enhancer on OW's special :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=377414


----------



## Southy1978

Finally ordered some Victoria concours wax for my red A-class! Can't wait to try it out as everyone raves about it.


----------



## Wilco

A £20 purchase from ebay. GREAT price for these two imo.


----------



## chongo

Wilco said:


> A £20 purchase from ebay. GREAT price for these two imo.


Any link Wilco:thumb:


----------



## chongo

Thanks wilco.


----------



## chewy_

Flex PE14 2 150 Rotary - been wanting one for ages
[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zps72vfkngi.jpg.html]


----------



## chewy_

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/carpro-fat-boa-ltd-edition-800gsm-microfibre-drying-towel.php?manufacturers_id=66

2 x Car Pro boa drying towels washed and dried from elite. Look forward to using these 
[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpscaps8dv4.jpg.html]


----------



## chewy_

2 x Chemical guys wooly mammoth's washed and dried
1 bottle of dodo RMT
[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpsiiv4unt0.jpg.html]


----------



## Kop2606

Autobrite purple rain, autobrite liquid gloss spray wax, 2lt of auto glym super resin polish, autobrite snow foam and lance, and 25 micro fibre cloths..all purchased today........ All in all a productive day.... Just need the rain to go away


----------



## ronwash

chewy_ said:


> Flex PE14 2 150 Rotary - been wanting one for ages
> [URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zps72vfkngi.jpg.html]


The best rotary arround,a work horse,enjoy it C.


----------



## BadgerJCW

chewy_ said:


> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/carpro-fat-boa-ltd-edition-800gsm-microfibre-drying-towel.php?manufacturers_id=66
> 
> 2 x Car Pro boa drying towels washed and dried from elite. Look forward to using these
> [URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpscaps8dv4.jpg.html]


What's the quality like on the Boa's? Better than the Mammoth's?


----------



## Welshquattro1

My first ODK waxs from the sales section arrived today. Thanks ADSCLIOCUP :thumb:


----------



## chewy_

BadgerJCW said:


> What's the quality like on the Boa's? Better than the Mammoth's?


The Boa's feel thicker despite the reported lower GSM (800 vs 880). Tried the Boa's out today and they were better than AF Aqua Deluxe on the first go. I was going to buy some more but elite are sold out now!


----------



## BadgerJCW

chewy_ said:


> The Boa's feel thicker despite the reported lower GSM (800 vs 880). Tried the Boa's out today and they were better than AF Aqua Deluxe on the first go. I was going to buy some more but elite are sold out now!


Cheers for the info bud. Boa's are a big fav of mine so no doubt I'll pick these up.

Slims have both sizes in stock.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Small delivery from Britemax taking advantage of their free Solution Finish offer, extremely well packaged!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD

A few more bits from EZ Car Care.










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## markcaughey

10x Orange BOAs
1x Green BOA drying towel 
2x Sonax BSD

Looking forward to trying them out tomorrow


----------



## salow3

My auto finesse purchases when they have their offer on:


----------



## wd40

These arrived the other day









This arrived this afternoon 









Wallet took another hit today again on more Adams products and a microfibre order from clean your car 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R

Power Maxed Shampoo and Ultra wax
Power Maxed Tyre & Trim Dressing

From stand at BTCC Donington
The guy selling the stuff on the stand was a top bloke.
Very informed on all the products, knows all about this place too.
I'll be trying them out next weekend so will post up and let Wayne know my thoughts


----------



## wd40

Not products as such but I got myself a new bag for all my new collection I'm building
Only £14 from B&Q and it has heaps of handy pockets. Sturdy enough too.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alanalan

*First car polisher*


----------



## Sirmally2

Sent from my Honor, using tapaslapawapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Finally some Polish Angel


----------



## wd40

Nice delivery today from clean your car.
Super fast delivery.
6 x sponge applicators
4 x monster mf chinchilla buffing towels 
2 x monster mf great white buffing towels









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chewy_

BadgerJCW said:


> Cheers for the info bud. Boa's are a big fav of mine so no doubt I'll pick these up.
> 
> Slims have both sizes in stock.


Thanks for the heads up on this mate. I recived 2 of the large silk bordered Boa's today from Slims. In the photo below I put them up against the smaller edgeless Boa's that I got from elite last week for a visual comparison

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpskiozq011.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg3_zpsk0ldkhne.jpg.html]


----------



## chewy_

A couple of new QD's to try

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg2_zpstvapxwpt.jpg.html]


----------



## ah234

How does the fat boa compare to the wooly mammoth chewy? I think you have both I'm looking at getting some new towels


----------



## BadgerJCW

You're welcome my man.

I'm so impressed with them that I'm going to have to pick up another large one!

I reckon these will be a huge hit.



chewy_ said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this mate. I recived 2 of the large silk bordered Boa's today from Slims. In the photo below I put them up against the smaller edgeless Boa's that I got from elite last week for a visual comparison
> 
> [URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpskiozq011.jpg.html]
> [URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg3_zpsk0ldkhne.jpg.html]


----------



## chewy_

ah234 said:


> How does the fat boa compare to the wooly mammoth chewy? I think you have both I'm looking at getting some new towels


The Boa's are the best mate. Alot thicker, and soak up water a lot faster:thumb:


----------



## ah234

chewy_ said:


> The Boa's are the best mate. Alot thicker, and soak up water a lot faster:thumb:


Ordered 3 from slims, would, have been rude not to 
10% off for my first order..so happy days ! 
Thanks for response


----------



## sean ryan

Seen this in Tesco for £2.50 and couldn't resist a bargain


----------



## sean ryan

This just arrived from CG UK 3 Drying Towel's & a Gallon of V7 im well pleased


----------



## Hereisphilly

sean ryan said:


> Seen this in Tesco for £2.50 and couldn't resist a bargain


What's the capacity on that?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Hereisphilly said:


> What's the capacity on that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


2ltr


----------



## Slim's

ah234 said:


> Ordered 3 from slims, would, have been rude not to
> 10% off for my first order..so happy days !
> Thanks for response


Thanks for the order bud - we've had a few messages about this, down to the last 8 now of our initial stock so they are very popular at the moment.

Let us know how you get on with your three


----------



## jonmac73

Wilco said:


> A £20 purchase from ebay. GREAT price for these two imo.


Any reviews of this foam bottle ?? - like the look of this for the price to try.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

jonmac73 said:


> Any reviews of this foam bottle ?? - like the look of this for the price to try.


looks like the same as every other £20 one on ebay  i have one and it works perfectly. when you use the foam up in the bottle, spray some water through when you finish for a few seconds and then when you rinse it, run some warm water through the ends in the sink when you take the top off


----------



## Les Brock

chewy_ said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this mate. I recived 2 of the large silk bordered Boa's today from Slims. In the photo below I put them up against the smaller edgeless Boa's that I got from elite last week for a visual comparison
> 
> [URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpskiozq011.jpg.html]
> [URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg3_zpsk0ldkhne.jpg.html]


Just ordered a couple of these,cheers for the heads up as well :thumb:

Regards

Les


----------



## ah234

More goodies!


----------



## wd40

Another nice delivery today from Jeff at prestigecarcare.com 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Risdale

These goodies arrived from accross the pond. Seriously looking forward to trying reflex!


----------



## Paul7189

Risdale said:


> These goodies arrived from accross the pond. Seriously looking forward to trying reflex!


It's such a shame ammo stuff isn't readily available in the uk. How much did you spend on postage and extra charges for that? I want to order some myself but not sure if it's worth the money.


----------



## markcaughey

chewy_ said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this mate. I recived 2 of the large silk bordered Boa's today from Slims. In the photo below I put them up against the smaller edgeless Boa's that I got from elite last week for a visual comparison
> 
> [URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpskiozq011.jpg.html]
> [URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg3_zpsk0ldkhne.jpg.html]


That's some serious drying power right there !

How do you find the larger towels ? Apart from their size and silk border are they basically just the same towel ?

I love me green edgless boa, before I just used to use standard MFs to dry and would use around 4-5 but the boa just makes drying effortless. I'm just waiting on my supplier getting them in stock and then I'm getting one can't decide whether to get a big one or the smaller one think the smaller one makes sense as I already have one, plus I'm tempted to pick up 10 grey boas as well, think I may have a problem......


----------



## Sicskate

They look cool!

Wheres the best place to buy boas from??


----------



## Risdale

Paul7189 said:


> It's such a shame ammo stuff isn't readily available in the uk. How much did you spend on postage and extra charges for that? I want to order some myself but not sure if it's worth the money.


10 dollars haha. I got it sent to my sister's accomodation when she was on holiday and she brought it home for me, was put off paying 36 dollars plus import tax...


----------



## Paul7189

Risdale said:


> 10 dollars haha. I got it sent to my sister's accomodation when she was on holiday and she brought it home for me, was put off paying 36 dollars plus import tax...


Should of ordered more and sold it off on here haha!


----------



## sean ryan

A nice order from Slims (I needed new bucket's & Grit Guard's)


----------



## ah234

Just got my 3 fat boas from slims! Jesus they are huge and soooo plush

Thumbs up for slims great service and quick delivery :thumb:


----------



## Sam6er

Paint depth gauge on order and a few bits from CYC arrived today  cant wait for the weekend to start so i can get onto detailing the 6 series! Heres hoping for good weather this weekend! Obsession wax tester pots turned up yesterday also


----------



## chewy_

markcaughey said:


> That's some serious drying power right there !
> 
> How do you find the larger towels ? Apart from their size and silk border are they basically just the same towel ?
> 
> I love me green edgless boa, before I just used to use standard MFs to dry and would use around 4-5 but the boa just makes drying effortless. I'm just waiting on my supplier getting them in stock and then I'm getting one can't decide whether to get a big one or the smaller one think the smaller one makes sense as I already have one, plus I'm tempted to pick up 10 grey boas as well, think I may have a problem......


Yeah, it's the same towel only larger mate:thumb:



Sicskate said:


> They look cool!
> 
> Wheres the best place to buy boas from??


I got mine from Slim's mate


----------



## Yugguy

Sonus SFX Ultra-Fine Detailing Clay Kit
Foam Wax Applicator (3) 
Autoglym - Super Resin Polish 
Eurow - Plush Buffing Towels Pkg/2 
3M Glass Cleaner 
CarPro - Iron X 500ml 
Zaino Z8 Grand Finale Spray Seal
Extra Large, Soft Microfibre Car Drying Towel 60cm x 90cm
Karcher Snow Foam Lance
Wookie Genuine Lambswool wash mitt

I already have snow foam shampoo, and normal shampoo.
I already have Autoglym vinyl and rubber for the interior (Artico fake leather).


----------



## Floozy

this lot plus a DAS6 Pro with Megs and Hexlogic.


----------



## Prestige car care shop

ah234 said:


> More goodies!





wd40 said:


> Another nice delivery today from Jeff at prestigecarcare.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for stopping by guys


----------



## Bristle Hound

Custom Evo V2 wax with a bottle of the new OW Enhance arrived in the post today :thumb:


----------



## wd40

Managed to finally get one from the Argos deal . Ordered a snow foam lance adaptor for it too. 








These also arrived today too
Stuff is awesome and a deal on eBay at only £18 for 2 x 5ltr tubs. Used it heaps before and can't see past it tbh, stuff is like Gillette but has really good dirt removal 
I took watermelon and pineapple lol 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moochinabout

I treated myself to a used aqua2go 12volt portable pressure washer from eBay and it arrived today smashed to bits. A huge thank you to parcel force for their carful carriage of said item and an even bigger thank you to the sensible seller who gave an immediate refund after seeing the photos I sent him and telling me to keep it as he couldn't be arsed with the hassle of setting up a return. I feel for him as he took the time to package it properly, I look forward to hearing from parcelforce when he puts his claim in. I'm not a fan of them at the best of times.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochinabout

64 samples from many different manufacturers arrived today, there's enough goodies to keep me going for a very long time☺



















Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Webarno

moochinabout said:


> 64 samples from many different manufacturers arrived today, there's enough goodies to keep me going for a very long time☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I'm so jealous


----------



## arkadur

Some new sonax products

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1

A nice little buy from EBay


----------



## chongo

Welshquattro1 said:


> A nice little buy from EBay


Got a link for this:thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

Sorry it was the only one. Been wanting to try it for ages. But I believe you can get it from Only one place now, sent you pm


----------



## finnie_1

Valet pro - citrus pre wash
Chemical Guys - Mr Pink shampoo
Dodo Juice - Purple haze ( sample)
3M wheel cleaner
Wax applicator


----------



## steve_07

Just got myself a Cem DT-156 paint thickness gauge off ebay for £42.80 using a code I had 

Over the moon with that price.


----------



## Ross

Bilt hamber Double wax after hearing all the rave reviews.


----------



## A&J




----------



## Bizcam

Miniature O$tendo Glaze


----------



## jr250

Little haul from Polished Bliss.


----------



## jr250

[/URL][/IMG]

Got these from SaverschoiceUK. Cheapest Das Pro for me by miles.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Picked this up in aldi for £4, really heavy and seems solid

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tembaco

Arived today Thanks John!

Mitchell & King Aurora Concours wax with named bottles


----------



## BlueMikey

Autosmart G101


----------



## Dannbodge

£140 worth from slims.
To much to list but I'll get a pic tomorrow


----------



## BadgerJCW

Bizcam said:


> Miniature O Glaze


Very nice! Are the jar openings wider than your average sampler pots?


----------



## Kotsos

Say hello to Rupes nano, say goodbye to monthly wage lol



This is what happens when you have a dillema about long or short neck. You buy them both lol



Time for first play

Super easy to use with both hands and taking pictures same time









Few other Rupes goodies


----------



## wysol2

Illusion wax and new drying towel all for 63 pound


----------



## sean ryan

Another Delivery From Slims


----------



## MDC250

Bottle of Waxaddict MagicGlaze multi purpose dressing arrived today along with a nice funky pot of cola scented wax.

The dressing smells absolutely incredible, will hopefully get a run out at the weekend.


----------



## ah234

MDC250 said:


> Bottle of Waxaddict MagicGlaze multi purpose dressing arrived today along with a nice funky pot of cola scented wax.
> 
> The dressing smells absolutely incredible, will hopefully get a run out at the weekend.


Oo, reward from the wax/sealant review?


----------



## MDC250

Yup, to be fair the spray sealant is holding up way better than I thought it would do for the money.

The actual pot for the wax is quality, will post a pic later.


----------



## ah234

MDC250 said:


> Yup, to be fair the spray sealant is holding up way better than I thought it would do for the money.
> 
> The actual pot for the wax is quality, will post a pic later.


Used it on my dads car yesterday, it really did give a wet look...now to wait anxiously for the postman to deliver hopefully 
Actually ordered some fo show and shampoo after using the magic glaze stuff, seems to be quality


----------



## MDC250




----------



## wd40

Just ordered more Adams goodies - Bottle of VRT and Detail Spray

ordered a drill, bulb and holder from ebay to build my sungun 

Also a das6pro from CYC :thumb:


----------



## dave-g

MDC250 said:


>


Is this the new on being released? Or out already? :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

dave-g said:


> Is this the new on being released? Or out already? :thumb:


Not sure to be honest...as I understand it this is their custom cola wax and is a 30ml sample.

I hadn't appreciated but MagicGlaze seems to be the sub brand, so far quite impressed...

"We are proud to launch our sub brand Magicglaze!!! Products designed to push technology and still meet a price point that suits the enthusiast. It gives us a good opportunity to introduce more quality products to the masses. Magicglaze will focus around no nonsense cleaning and awesome value, but Waxaddict will still focus on maximum performance regardless of budget!"


----------



## steve_07

This turned up yesterday from the bay, absolute bargain


----------



## Hereisphilly

Nice delivery from clean your car

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew100

Adams car shampoo 
Adams detail spray (sample)
Adams 10" pro car wash pad 

From the Presteige car care shop.com :thumb:

Now waiting for some sensible weather


----------



## ah234

MDC250 said:


> Bottle of Waxaddict MagicGlaze multi purpose dressing arrived today along with a nice funky pot of cola scented wax.
> 
> The dressing smells absolutely incredible, will hopefully get a run out at the weekend.


I ended up ordering a full pot  with some bubblegum interior detailer....and I have to pick up fo show and shampoo tomorrow from halfords 
Can't wait, still haven't got the sample though


----------



## scottk

Dr. Leather Dye Blocker, Dr. Leather wipes, 2 x 3" DA pads (lake country), scholl S17 polish and gyeon applicator kit. Waiting for new car to arrive and get it protected.
Ordered from Polished Bliss.


----------



## markcaughey

Got my 10 blue Korean 470 gsm and 600gsm edgeless microfibre towels through today from Savers Choice UK, Fantastic towels and service think i will be ordering another 10 grey Korean towels very soon :thumb:


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Payday treat: Mitchell and King - Heather.

I've been feeling the need to try out a M&K wax and there was a nice 20% off on this one.


----------



## ah234

markcaughey said:


> Got my 10 blue Korean 470 gsm and 600gsm edgeless microfibre towels through today from Savers Choice UK, Fantastic towels and service think i will be ordering another 10 grey Korean towels very soon :thumb:


What's the 600 GSM one like? Thinking of picking up some Korean ones might get a couple of those too


----------



## markcaughey

They are very nice. Not quite as soft as the Korean but very thick and feel great quality. I'm trying to organise all my towels at the moment deciding what towels to use for specific jobs and I think the 600gsm will be a great towel for drying, qd or waxing wheels as the dark blue will hide any stains etc. This is likely what i would use them for.


----------



## ah234

markcaughey said:


> They are very nice. Not quite as soft as the Korean but very thick and feel great quality. I'm trying to organise all my towels at the moment deciding what towels to use for specific jobs and I think the 600gsm will be a great towel for drying, qd or waxing wheels as the dark blue will hide any stains etc. This is likely what i would use them for.


Awesome thanks, was thinking about using them for interior, trying to get colour coding so I don't mix the towels :speechles
Spent a bit much on gear this month...waiting for my topcash back to come through before I pull the trigger


----------



## moochin

This arrived today - hurrah😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

Well hello cheeky, this lot just arrived too. Feel a bit like Christmas today lol...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wfoster

Walking in Morrisons and seen this on the shelf, for only £5. I bought 2 boxes to use on the daily car. Sacrilege I know.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farquhar

wfoster said:


> Walking in Morrisons and seen this on the shelf, for only £5. I bought 2 boxes to use on the daily car. Sacrilege I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got one of these today also but they were only half price here in Bristol at £12.

Ordered some obliTARate from AF today too


----------



## Scottcamb

wfoster said:


> Walking in Morrisons and seen this on the shelf, for only £5. I bought 2 boxes to use on the daily car. Sacrilege I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought 5 of these 4 for myself and a present for my dad a fiver each aswell

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## paddyirishman

A tin of Naviwax Ultimate. Just need the weather to use it!


----------



## TheMilko2905

My addiction to Swissvax products is causing me to make numerous purchases.

Today I received my delivery of Swissvax Nano Express.

Tuesday my recent purchase from the personal sales thread of Swissvax Onyx, will be delivered.


----------



## tyson1989

My purchases over the past month or so. Also got sample pots of odk sterling, glamour and concourse


----------



## silky

finally took the plunge and bought some carpro ironx , tarx and and one each of the yellow, green and white 3D pads ....


----------



## zoid9969

A DI vessel (11 litres) with resin, a fresh supply of Optimum No Rinse and some spray bottles and replacement sprayers.


----------



## markcaughey

Picked up another fat green edge less boa. Last one my supplier had and I'm told last one available in the UK !


----------



## wfoster

Here's my little weekend splurge:


























Must. Stop. Buying.


----------



## Ecce

If I'm honest I can't remember everything I've purchased this weekend 

It started with a £21 toolkit then

BH Surfex HD
BH Auto Wash
2 new buckets (with grit guards)

then a dooka wash pad and Wheel mitt set.

There may be more, will have to wait for the postman!

oh, and a (Chinese) MB Star C3!!!! (not exactly a detailing tool more of a result of Alcohol lol).


----------



## wd40

Little cheeky order of EZ care reigning iron, surf clay lube and gtr tar and glue remover


----------



## Rhysp

Today, 
Dodo juice supernatural hybrid paste sealant


----------



## Wilco

Angelwax fifth element sample. Haven't bought a wax for a while so why not.


----------



## ah234

Don't know if it's really detailing products but I received a colony of beavers


----------



## wd40

250ml bottle of Carpro fixer nano polish to try it and a 3M yellow polishing pad.


----------



## DiM3ch

Love smelly beavers! Got one left out of the whole collection

Today I've bought

Obsession waxstock 2014 edition
Obsession waxstock 2015 edition
Obsession evolution v2
Obsession montan gloss enhancer
Autoglanz bubblicious
Autoglanz spartar


----------



## J306TD

Picked up some WoWo applicator pads during their sale










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Dazzel81

Wo-Wo wheel mitt :thumb: to replace my shedding Dooka


----------



## Jonnybbad

Bought this absolute bargain

https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/collections/group-buys/products/misty-mango-bundle

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Jonnybbad said:


> Bought this absolute bargain
> 
> https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/collections/group-buys/products/misty-mango-bundle
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Christ that's tempting

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234

Jonnybbad said:


> Bought this absolute bargain
> 
> https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/collections/group-buys/products/misty-mango-bundle
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


That is a bargain! Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

£13.99 delivered was hard to resist 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## wfoster

It's arrived!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiM3ch

Jumped on that liquid elements deal, 13.99 to hard to resist lol


----------



## HubertK

Two 25l white buckets with lids for just over £10 delivered. They don't have the fancy stickers but good price and do the job


----------



## moochin

HubertK said:


> Two 25l white buckets with lids for just over £10 delivered. They don't have the fancy stickers but good price and do the job


Where from bud? Any links?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecce

Jonnybbad said:


> Bought this absolute bargain
> 
> https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/collections/group-buys/products/misty-mango-bundle
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Well, I resisted all night then had to go try some 

Also got half a dozen wax applicator pads, 4 GYEON - Q2M Bald Wipe Edgeless polish removal towels and some Sonus Der Wunder Wasche (think it's wonder wash?)


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Waxaddict Multipurpose Dressing. A 30ml sample of the new show wax, which was earnt by reviewing products, should be keeping it company


----------



## Mcpx

My Britemax delivery with the free Solution Finish sample (even comes with a complimentary pair of glovee!) and some sweeties!








[/URL][/IMG]

Looks like a good day today so keen to try out the interior dressing in particular.


----------



## Andrew100

Arrived today. Something for the weekend







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## muzzer

Sonax Extreme Detailer
Two fluffy buffing towels
Two Chemical Guys Wooly Mammoth drying towels
5 litres, or whatever size it is, of CG microfibre detergent

Cha ching


----------



## wd40

Bottle of Adonis pre wax cleaner
Sample pot of Taurus Both from BMD


----------



## wd40

Even more spending ! 
Selection of CG hexlogic pads from CYC


----------



## ChromeDome

BH Korrosol
RaceGlaze Nano Wheel Sealant
Some foam pads & Cloths from Wo-Wo on the recent offer


----------



## bigbruiser

24 Foam Sponge Applicator Pad 
Meguiar's Car Care Gift Set 
AmazonBasics Ultra-Thick Microfibre
Bilt Hamber Auto Wash Car Shampoo


----------



## Sam6er

Swissvax mirage, obsession phantom and evolution, dodo juice sn all small pots, bh cleanser polish, korrosol, wheel cleaner, car shampoo, af glass polish, gtechniq g5 and g6, car pro perl, wowo drying towel, wheel towel and garden hose foam lance, applicator pads, vikan interior brushes x 2, cg glossworkz glaze. Managed to sneak most of it in without the Mrs noticing


----------



## wd40

Just ordered Britemax twin metals and a roll of masking tape


----------



## steve_07

2 scholl concepts purple spider pads and a waffle weave towel for glass.


----------



## Fr33K!e

A microfibre noodle wash mit
AG Aqua Wax
Upholstery brush

Last week I got a shed load of microfibre cloths from Halfords and two more Car Pro BOA 500gsm towels, Meg's Gold Class paste wax, AG Rapid Detailer, AG Instant Tyre Dressing, Mer Shine shampoo AG Leather Care Balm, Meg's Foam Applicators (and some cheap ones off ebay) and a can of Wurth glass cleaner.

I think that was all!

oh and 4 bottles of rainx glass cleaner... In ASDA for £1 a bottle!


----------



## hardtail

5 litres of bilt hamber auto foam for a pump sprayer and another di vessel to add to my 15 litre one


----------



## moochin

hardtail said:


> 5 litres of bilt hamber auto foam for a pump sprayer and another di vessel to add to my 15 litre one


Where do you buy the di vessel from?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40

BH medium clay and an 80mm 3M spot pad


----------



## hardtail

d aqua m8


----------



## eibbor

£2.99 from lidl! Worth a punt.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan

Caught up with my Autosmart Rep today


----------



## moochin

Juke_Fan said:


> Caught up with my Autosmart Rep today


What are their polishing pads like?
We have their products at work so I could get their pads quite easily.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

Bilt hamber auto foam turned up today. 5L should last a year or two lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan

moochin said:


> What are their polishing pads like?
> We have their products at work so I could get their pads quite easily.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Only used the black refining pads so far and they seemed good quality to me.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

bilt hamber surfex hd from polishedbliss
and adams new tire shine from prestigecarcare


----------



## MEH4N

Standard top up from Elite.


----------



## BrummyPete

Obsession wax off a fellow member on here 









Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonesyFX

Cheeky delivery from polished bliss 










Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

Oh hell to the yeah 😆😆😆......can't wait to try this bad boy out.
Need new pads first tho😢
(Hurry up pay-day)









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40

The result of sitting offshore on nightshift for 2 weeks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

wd40 said:


> The result of sitting offshore on nightshift for 2 weeks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice collection 😆
My mate is offshore with sparrows, he likes a spend up too. At the end of every rotation it feels like Christmas for him lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40

moochin said:


> Very nice collection 😆
> My mate is offshore with sparrows, he likes a spend up too. At the end of every rotation it feels like Christmas for him lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Oh yeah there's always packages to open at the end of every trip!! Lol :lol::lol:
The wife never approves tho


----------



## moochin

wd40 said:


> Oh yeah there's always packages to open at the end of every trip!! Lol :lol::lol:
> The wife never approves tho


Haha all I can say to that is: unlucky-wifey.......
👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

30ml of solution finish turned up today and all i can say is wow, incredible stuff!


----------



## mr.t

Arrived yesterday...

autofinesse revive - not tried before..
gyeon silk large drying towel - I hope its as good as people say
adams wash mitt - new to me
3 applicator pads different colours from cyc - better quality than I thought.
1 large dodo juice bucket with gritt guard
1x wash sticker
1x rinse sticker.


----------



## Pahm

Dodo juice kit bag
Auto finesse crew bag
Iron x
AB Pink sheen
5l cherry deodoriser
5l bubblegum deodoriser
AF Handi pucks
Tyre application pad
AF bottles
Pet hair brush
Poorboy's tyre gel
Poorboy's trim restorer
20l Snow foam
Various clothes brushes
Lambs wool mitt (got to say these are amazing)
AG Clay bar kit
5L of wheel cleaner
And the missus a coffee machine 

More of a upgrade and restock


----------



## wd40

Mitchell and King qd and pure pre wax cleaner. Sample pot of blanc and fortitude waxes


----------



## MDC250

wd40 said:


> Mitchell and King qd and pure pre wax cleaner. Sample pot of blanc and fortitude waxes


I won a pot of Fortitude from John a little while back. Have only had a chance to use on a single panel. That was enough to know it's a cracking wax, I'm sure you will enjoy.

QD is a top product as well, use so little it's like it's magic.

Pure pulled out dirt even when the paint looked and felt really clean so you've got the bases covered there.


----------



## moochin

The gyeon silk towel is incredibly good. I dried my audi a6 avant with the towel in one sitting.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diastolic




----------



## dave-g

Little order from slims, 
Af brushes
Autoglym rapid retailer as always wanted to try but couldn't be bothered ha
Koch chemie plastic dressing and universal cleaner and a few other bits and bobs


----------



## Welshquattro1

Something I've been wanting to try for some time and couldn't resist when it came up in the sales section


----------



## wd40

MDC250 said:


> I won a pot of Fortitude from John a little while back. Have only had a chance to use on a single panel. That was enough to know it's a cracking wax, I'm sure you will enjoy.
> 
> QD is a top product as well, use so little it's like it's magic.
> 
> Pure pulled out dirt even when the paint looked and felt really clean so you've got the bases covered there.


It's due for delivery tomorrow so looking forward to opening the box!. . 
Cracking looking products these and can't wait to have a go


----------



## wd40

Arrived safely this morning. Awesome looking products 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

Some new goodies. Scholl concepts s20black and a spider pad + a sample of fireball ultimate coating wax 😆









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250




----------



## Hufty

What options did you pick Mike


----------



## MDC250

It's hard to capture the colour properly but it's based on the multi purpose dressing as is the scent. Whilst I still don't know exactly what the scent is it smells awesome.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

MDC250 said:


> It's hard to capture the colour properly but it's based on the multi purpose dressing as is the scent. Whilst I still don't know exactly what the scent is it smells awesome.


I'm not sure but apparently custard creams. Also smells of vanilla to me. A really deliciously scented product in any case 

You'll be waxing weekly


----------



## MDC250

Yup I get all those smells and maybe a slight hint of citrus...something fruity and kind of like a milkshake.


----------



## Hufty

Nice let us know what it's like


----------



## bigkahunaburger

MDC250 said:


> Yup I get all those smells and maybe a slight hint of citrus...something fruity and kind of like a milkshake.


I'm finding excuses to give the interior a quick touch up and misting the carpets too


----------



## MDC250

Yeah misting the carpets once a week gives a nice scent in the car. Very versatile product, love it.


----------



## Goodylax

Nice Mike, waiting on my Strawberry milkshake scent...


----------



## MDC250

I reckon that will be a good choice Adam. Hopefully will give it a run out tmw.


----------



## smw

Some of the infinity dark and light wax on the group buy, some BH shampoo and picked up 5 litres of Simoniz shampoo and wax for a fiver for doing other people's cars when they ask. I'm tired of using all of my really nice stuff on other people's cars!


----------



## f4780y

CarPro Fat Boa XL - Best Drying Towel Eva!


----------



## Negaultra7

Some BH Auto wash, 36 Kirkland Eurow microfibre towels and 3 alloy wheel woolies


----------



## Typeroz

Infinity dark wax and qd in the group buy


----------



## Scotty B

Sonax BSD. Never tried it before.


----------



## MDC250

Hufty said:


> Nice let us know what it's like


In a word...awesome.


----------



## ah234

Looks amazing, can't wait to try mine...how easy was it to use?


----------



## Jonnybbad

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

ah234 said:


> Looks amazing, can't wait to try mine...how easy was it to use?


If you meant that question for me, it's super easy to apply. It's quite oily but just spreads forever and a day without issue. I'm terrible for putting too much wax on but I reckon it's near impossible to do with this. Buffs off easily too so as long as it beads and sheets well and I get a month from it minimum it's a definite keeper.

Did a single coat of the Qashqai and it genuinely looks like I've not touched the pot. Made up I pushed the button on the customised pot now


----------



## ah234

MDC250 said:


> If you meant that question for me, it's super easy to apply. It's quite oily but just spreads forever and a day without issue. I'm terrible for putting too much wax on but I reckon it's near impossible to do with this. Buffs off easily too so as long as it beads and sheets well and I get a month from it minimum it's a definite keeper.
> 
> Did a single coat of the Qashqai and it genuinely looks like I've not touched the pot. Made up I pushed the button on the customised pot now


Sounds great, for the pre order discount and the fact you can customise it was quite cool...I have accumulated so many waxes it's getting difficult to decide what the car gets next lol


----------



## MDC250

ah234 said:


> Sounds great, for the pre order discount and the fact you can customise it was quite cool...I have accumulated so many waxes it's getting difficult to decide what the car gets next lol


That sounds familiar, too many temptations to try


----------



## Pahm

Well crew bag turned up well chuffed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teufel

Pahm said:


> Well crew bag turned up well chuffed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should have ordered 2 lol !
Bought mine at waxstock last year love mine .


----------



## Pahm

Teufel said:


> You should have ordered 2 lol !
> 
> Bought mine at waxstock last year love mine .


Yh I haven't taking it for a test run yet, but I'm thinking I may struggle to find what I need lol

Got the dodo juice tooled up bag for interior stuff , perfect can see everything

Just need one for wheel stuff now any suggestion welcome

(5 bottles , 2 wax/sealant pots, pads clothes is what I need to fit in it)


----------



## martin_rk




----------



## moochin

New shine mate added to the arsenal

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Warriors2013

Today's delivery. Thought i'd give Gyeon a try.


----------



## Alanalan

2 Towels from Rag Master
Platinum Pluffle 20x40 Drying towel
Eagle Edgeless 16 x16

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecce

Thought I'd try a shaving brush as an alternative to detailing brushes - time will tell if it was £2.95 well spent


----------



## moochin

Ecce said:


> Thought I'd try a shaving brush as an alternative to detailing brushes - time will tell if it was £2.95 well spent


Good idea👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

Received a bouncers tiny Tim today :argie::argie:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

angelwax clarity screen wash from remyroc with code roc20


----------



## ah234

OvEr_KiLL said:


> angelwax clarity screen wash from remyroc with code roc20


Thank you for that  ordered myself some valet pro brushes and finally ODK Entourage!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

ah234 said:


> Thank you for that  ordered myself some valet pro brushes and finally ODK Entourage!


entourage is awesome man  enjoy


----------



## sean ryan

Nice order from Elite Car Care


----------



## MDC250

Ridiculously quick turnaround from James @ Remyroc with a litre of Angelwax Revelation and a sample of Fifth Element. Nice touches on the order James 

GB from Infinity Wax turned up, looking forward to trying both the wax and detailer spray.

Thank you both


----------



## camerashy

Dodo Juice BTBM
Vics Concours wax
Vics QD


----------



## peterdoherty

Gloss-IT Envy Detail Spray+ and Gloss-IT internal applicator from wax-it.be


----------



## Mcpx

MDC250 said:


> Ridiculously quick turnaround from James @ Remyroc with a litre of Angelwax Revelation and a sample of Fifth Element. Nice touches on the order James
> 
> GB from Infinity Wax turned up, looking forward to trying both the wax and detailer spray.
> 
> Thank you both


Revelation is superb, excellent performance on my wheels everytime.


----------



## ah234

Small delivery- becoming a big fan of fo' show


----------



## MDC250

Mcpx said:


> Revelation is superb, excellent performance on my wheels everytime.


Totally agree, I've used a lot of fallout products finding what I like and this is one of the best.

Still not gonna stop me getting in on the Obsession Wax deal for Renegade and Purge.


----------



## Ecce

BH Korrorosol
Gyeon Q2 Anti Fog
Powered Max Tyre and trim dressing, Glass Cleaner, Rain offf Glass sealant and tar off


----------



## Scrim-1-

Ecce said:


> BH Korrorosol
> Gyeon Q2 Anti Fog
> Powered Max Tyre and trim dressing, Glass Cleaner, Rain offf Glass sealant and tar off


Shouldn't have got anti fog, probably by far the worst thing I've ever tried.


----------



## moochin

Nice little sample pot from sample-this.I'm hoping this is as good as it looks on YouTube .

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Scrim-1- said:


> Shouldn't have got anti fog, probably by far the worst thing I've ever tried.


it does help but doesnt do a lot to be honest, make sure you fully polish the glass first


----------



## Ecce

Scrim-1- said:


> Shouldn't have got anti fog, probably by far the worst thing I've ever tried.


B&gger, will give it a try sometime anyway and probably later in the year.


----------



## Kyle 86

Custom purify chocolate orange scent & Enhance










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## arkadur

Got this few days ago.

Someone had tried it? 
Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## reks

moochin said:


> Nice little sample pot from sample-this.I'm hoping this is as good as it looks on YouTube .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I hope so too.
I'll polish my car next month and try it.


----------



## sistersvisions

New addition to the collection..


----------



## indianbelters

I was the first customer in the U.K for Masterson's which is owned by Greg Masterson who some of you will know from Chemical Guys, these arrived a few weeks ago but haven't got round to using them yet. Will be posting reviews of each product over the next few weeks!


----------



## A&J

I wondered where Greg left. Didn't he work for or with Smartpolish at some point?

These products look very similar to CG bottles.


----------



## Big Buffer

I got a whole bunch of stuff. Ads tyre dressing, ads glass coat ads plastic restore, tar and glue remover, Obsession wax leather wax Obsession wax wheel wax and a secret blend to put on the QE2 from obsession wax. 

Thx guys for top service as usual


----------



## ah234

Will be nice to hear what you think of the products  for some reason I always thought he owned chemical guys...lol
Anyway enjoyed his videos hope to use his products at some point also


----------



## 350Chris

A DAS6 Pro machine polisher, selection of Lake Country pads, menzerna sauces, pad cleaning goodies and a new wheel agitation brush...now need a few days off to give the car its summer coats!


----------



## Fraser911

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

Thanks; I didn't know Autosmart sell the 2L Kwazar pumps...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraser911

tosh said:


> Thanks; I didn't know Autosmart sell the 2L Kwazar pumps...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First time trying the sprayer. Been recommended it for foaming the smart wheels.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

Grunty-Boii said:


> First time trying the sprayer. Been recommended it for foaming the smart wheels.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes, Kwazar do a normal 2L and a foaming one; as long as you don't put a solvent through it, it should last an extremely long time.

I keep buying cheap ones from DIY stores for various tests/projects, but I should really just buy 4 of these and a few o-rings.


----------



## MDC250

5 litres of Infinity Wax Detailer Spray as liked it that much on the recent GB, it had to be bought.


----------



## Hufty

MDC250 said:


> 5 litres of Infinity Wax Detailer Spray as liked it that much on the recent GB, it had to be bought.


That's commitment Mike, not tried mine yet if you exclude the fridge


----------



## MDC250

Hufty said:


> That's commitment Mike, not tried mine yet if you exclude the fridge


It was a bit of a no brainer after the weekends trial and refresh wash. Was very impressed with the water behaviour, in particular sheeting.

Combo of finish, ease of use and value for money means my other bulk QDs may need re-homing.


----------



## tosh

MDC250 said:


> 5 litres of Infinity Wax Detailer Spray as liked it that much on the recent GB, it had to be bought.


Haven't got mine yet - waiting in anticipation... just bought some Bouncer's as well to see what the fuss is about.

Looking for something that works on glass and paint, so I don't have to reach for another bottle - Am using Clearkote quik shine at the moment...


----------



## MDC250

Infinity is good on glass and plastics you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Typeroz

Obsession Wax Purge and Renegade just delivered today!


----------



## realist

Ep 803 kit and a Vertool 12e from Clean Your Car:thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

realist said:


> Ep 803 kit and a Vertool 12e from Clean Your Car:thumb:


Let's us know what you think of the Vertool 12e,tempted to get one


----------



## Hereisphilly

Welshquattro1 said:


> Let's us know what you think of the Vertool 12e,tempted to get one


Me too 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy

TAC Systems Quartz Shine, (from the group buy), 2 Bottles of Obsession Wax Purge tar and Glue Remover (From the Group buy) and a PTG from the sales section on here all arrived today! OMG this site is costing me LOOOOOODS a money lmao......


----------



## wd40

500ml`s of Mitchell and King QD on the double up offer


----------



## sistersvisions




----------



## Floozy

This arrived today, smells of aniseed; as in the balls that i used to break my teeth on when i was a boy.


----------



## Fraser911

Floozy said:


> This arrived today, smells of aniseed; as in the balls that i used to break my teeth on when i was a boy.


Don't try eating this then

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

Having accidentally tasted hybrid once DEFINITELY dont eat it! &#55357;&#56861;


----------



## ah234

Wilco said:


> Having accidentally tasted hybrid once DEFINITELY dont eat it! ��


Do tell :lol:
I hope you didn't mistake it for jam or something


----------



## Wilco

ah234 said:


> Do tell :lol:
> I hope you didn't mistake it for jam or something


I bite my nails and didn't realise I had some left on my fingers. My advice no matter how good products smell they'll taste horrific


----------



## ah234

Wilco said:


> I bite my nails and didn't realise I had some left on my fingers. My advice no matter how good products smell they'll taste horrific


That makes more sense.....guess I won't be glugging down smooth velvet.....:lol:


----------



## moochin

3# 600gsm fluffy buffing cloths from savers choice arrived today. I look forward to using them.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraser911

moochin said:


> 3# 600gsm fluffy buffing cloths from savers choice arrived today. I look forward to using them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Have you used them before? And what does the quality look/feel like?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

New bag for the flex 3401 has just arrived😆 feels like Christmas lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

Grunty-Boii said:


> Have you used them before? And what does the quality look/feel like?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


They feel incredibly soft, they're currently in the washing machine getting ready for their first use which will be in the very near future.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraser911

moochin said:


> They feel incredibly soft, they're currently in the washing machine getting ready for their first use which will be in the very near future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If you can cantle you drop me a message and let me know how they are please?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

Grunty-Boii said:


> If you can cantle you drop me a message and let me know how they are please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Certainly sir. As soon as I use them I'll let you know👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pahm

New buckets , and some other bits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fethead

Delivered today



Me happy


----------



## Fraser911

fethead said:


> Delivered today
> 
> 
> 
> Me happy


The bottle of irn bru is clearly the buy of the day 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## reks

Detailing can make you thirsty 👍


----------



## Blackmass

Rag Master 'Eagle Edgeless' x 5
HDD Iron remover gel
CarChem* Tar & Glue remover
Clay Lube x 2
Detailing Brush.

*CarChem really are outstanding to deal with, stunning service as usual.

I've got a few more items to arrive including ODK Glamour, which I'm praying arrives in time for my BIG clean tomorrow.


----------



## fozzy

Blackmass said:


> Rag Master 'Eagle Edgeless' x 5
> HDD Iron remover gel
> CarChem* Tar & Glue remover
> Clay Lube x 2
> Detailing Brush.
> 
> *CarChem really are outstanding to deal with, stunning service as usual.
> 
> I've got a few more items to arrive including ODK Glamour, which I'm praying arrives in time for my BIG clean tomorrow.


HDD Iron remover gel is a fantastic product, I don't use anything else now.


----------



## moochin

moochin said:


> Certainly sir. As soon as I use them I'll let you know👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Message sent mucker😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4291

Chemical Guys Barebones, Sonax Gummipfleger, Tufshine tyre Brush, Carpro Boa 500gsm MF, Foaming Spray Head, Meguiars Glass Cleaner and Carpro Eraser, all from CleanYourCar.










And 2 cases of UFit protein drinks from the DW competition!


----------



## Welshquattro1

Just hope it stops raining now :wall:


----------



## chongo

Blackmass said:


> Rag Master 'Eagle Edgeless' x 5
> HDD Iron remover gel
> CarChem* Tar & Glue remover
> Clay Lube x 2
> Detailing Brush.
> 
> *CarChem really are outstanding to deal with, stunning service as usual.
> 
> I've got a few more items to arrive including ODK Glamour, which I'm praying arrives in time for my BIG clean tomorrow.


Hi mate:wave: we're did you get the iron remover from:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Harry_p

Popped into halfords and picked up a large AG bodywork shampoo and conditioner, custom wheel cleaner and G3 clay mit.


----------



## Blackmass

@chongo: Here you go mate

http://www.highdefinitiondetail.co....etail-ferrous-ferric-iron-fallout-remover-gel


----------



## chongo

Blackmass said:


> @chongo: Here you go mate
> 
> http://www.highdefinitiondetail.co....etail-ferrous-ferric-iron-fallout-remover-gel


Thanks for that mate:thumb: heard some good reviews on this


----------



## chongo

Any discount code?


----------



## sistersvisions

chongo said:


> Any discount code?


Free postage with this group buy...... 
http://www.highdefinitiondetail.co....-ferrous-ferric-fallout-remover-gel-group-but


----------



## MDC250

Few bits that have made it into the house from their temporary home on the car...the TT literally arrived next day after payment


----------



## Rotiform




----------



## OvEr_KiLL

ODK Pro Clease from bearswaxfactory


----------



## Spike85

sonax perfect finish 
Meguiars 205
Hex logic White and black 5.5" pads 
Sonax BSD

Some samples to try :

Hell Shine abyss
Mad cow wheel sealant 
50cal detailing Glaze
Autoglanz Moonshine glass cleaner


----------



## Jonnybbad

Bottle of odk pro cleanse aswell missed the gb on glamour and entourage but I have way to many waxes having said that I have a bmd custom cosmos overpour on the way tho 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraser911

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate

Just ordered 5l of verso from polished bliss for £18!

It was my birthday on Thursday, my lovely wife bought me an af t-shirt and a lovely pot of bouncers check the fleck


----------



## wd40

Went halfs with my mate on the double up offer from M&K.
5l of snow foam and some bottles of air freshener


----------



## Bristle Hound

This morning -

16" x 16" Super Plush 470gsm Grey Microfibre Edgeless Korean Car Detailing Cloth x 3 
Bilt Hamber Auto Wash
:detailer:


----------



## camerashy

Bristle Hound said:


> This morning -
> 
> 16" x 16" Super Plush 470gsm Grey Microfibre Edgeless Korean Car Detailing Cloth x 3
> Bilt Hamber Auto Wash
> :detailer:


Bought some of those mf cloths in the last Saverschoice GB and they are pure quality my go to mf cloths at the moment


----------



## dailly92

Recently ive bought 

Gtechniq C5
Gtechniq Panel wipe
Gliptone leather cleaner
black detailing gloves
2 five gallon buckets


----------



## Jonnybbad

Bought some more mf's and another puck and pads from auto perfection on Sunday at modified nationals 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1




----------



## optical

Bought some hexlogic pads and BH wax


----------



## Blackmass

Looking forward to trying this out very soon.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Blackmass said:


> Looking forward to trying this out very soon.


You'll love it, great wax

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## saul

Mesto Foamer and some AF Mint Rims


----------



## reks

I ordered 2 buckets with scratchshields but got a lot more products to test and to make some reviews.
3 sizes machine pads,mf cloth,shampoo,foam,interior dressing,glasscleaner and rimcleaner.


----------



## MDC250




----------



## Pittsy

reks said:


> I ordered 2 buckets with scratchshields but got a lot more products to test and to make some reviews.
> 3 sizes machine pads,mf cloth,shampoo,foam,interior dressing,glasscleaner and rimcleaner.


Let me know how you find the Royal pads please? :thumb:


----------



## reks

Pittsy said:


> Let me know how you find the Royal pads please? :thumb:


I'll use them this month so i'll let you know 👍


----------



## moochin

reks said:


> I'll use them this month so i'll let you know 👍


I'm also interested to hear how they are.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Typeroz

A few things delivered today and yesterday.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rotiform




----------



## bigalc

a few things from autofinnese



Chipex touch up brushes.


----------



## f4780y

Three little additions to the Wax Collection


----------



## fozzy

Good day today!










Mitchell and King Blanc Kit, Soft 99 Scratch Free Wax Light, and a new LG G5 because I wanted one :thumb:


----------



## Hufty

Scratch wax good filler that one. Let's see you get it all in the wooden box


----------



## fozzy

Hufty said:


> Scratch wax good filler that one. Let's see you get it all in the wooden box


All went in without the squirters fitted but alas not now they are :wall: Just need some scratches on the Beemer to test the soft 99 now :lol:


----------



## camerashy

Nice haul there fozzy


----------



## dave-g

Fozzy did the welcome kit come as a double up wax or is that a 50ml? Nice haul!


----------



## fozzy

dave-g said:


> Fozzy did the welcome kit come as a double up wax or is that a 50ml? Nice haul!


Thats a damn fine question..................... I think it's the 100ml so yes it must have, I'll check for certain when I go back in the garage later.

Just Checked 100ml Wax :thumb:


----------



## wd40

fozzy said:


> Thats a damn fine question..................... I think it's the 100ml so yes it must have, I'll check for certain when I go back in the garage later.
> 
> Just Checked 100ml Wax :thumb:


Fantastic wax it is too as I have it for the wifes white scirocco :thumb:


----------



## *Dan*

Rotiform said:


>


Where were the MF cloths from buddy?


----------



## nick_mcuk

Treated myself to some Mitchell & King 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy

wd40 said:


> Fantastic wax it is too as I have it for the wifes white scirocco :thumb:


Just Left it up to John, It'll be the first wax thrown on the Baby Bimmer since I bought it, so looking forward to giving it a try along with the Pure.


----------



## moochin

nick_mcuk said:


> Treated myself to some Mitchell & King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK. I'm starting to get jealous now. Everyone's buying m&k......except me😭

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk

moochin said:


> OK. I'm starting to get jealous now. Everyone's buying m&k......except me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Best you get to buying some then eh 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike90

Quick top up from Adams 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40

fozzy said:


> Just Left it up to John, It'll be the first wax thrown on the Baby Bimmer since I bought it, so looking forward to giving it a try along with the Pure.


You won`t be disappointed fella :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

wd40 said:


> You won`t be disappointed fella :thumb:


I had a play with Pure and Blanc tonight on the 205. Pure seems to go on nicely and is not much drama to remove. The wax has to go on mega thin otherwise it smears on buffing but get it right and it does leave a lovely finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40

nick_mcuk said:


> I had a play with Pure and Blanc tonight on the 205. Pure seems to go on nicely and is not much drama to remove. The wax has to go on mega thin otherwise it smears on buffing but get it right and it does leave a lovely finish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah the pure is awesome stuff to work with. I had a play about with the wax and found my first attempts a bit grabby but a quick spray with the qd sorted it, but i eventually got my technique right and after that was effortless and as you say it leaves a fantastic glossy finish :thumb:


----------



## Rotiform

*Dan* said:


> Where were the MF cloths from buddy?


The rag company


----------



## Pahm

Few additions, waiting on PB black natty paste

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svended

Replenish some odds and ends.


----------



## MatP

Bought a new ep803 yesterday


----------



## klw7me

Brought some Sonax  and some Valet Pro bits. Also got some bottles from Wilkinsons


----------



## moochin

5 new auto glym 300gsm mf cloths arrived today. They look and feel very good quality. Sadly though I've missed the other postie so I won't be getting my scholl concepts s20black this weekend 😢









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pahm

This needs to stop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackmass




----------



## DLGWRX02

Well, come home to find a few deliveries waiting for me.

My Prize from Valet pro


My bargains from euro car parts (was told none in stock untill 10-June but here they be
3 for £15.70 in postage


And my order from Monza
.

Got a few to keep me going for now..


----------



## f4780y

Today we have a little BOS for the collection


----------



## klw7me

f4780y said:


> Today we have a little BOS for the collection


Very nice


----------



## tosh

This arrived from Japan via Amazon Germany, and was strangely cheaper than buying it in the UK

Complete madness









Nice sponge though, going to try this with ONR

Will also be good for cutting into tyre sponges

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

@ Tosh

Please report back how you feel about it!

:wave:


----------



## tosh

A&J said:


> @ Tosh
> 
> Please report back how you feel about it!
> 
> :wave:


Will do an ONR wash today with it

Looking at it - the black bit has large pores - looks like it'll catch a lot of grit into the pores (like a grout sponge, but not quite as big). The pores are more regular than a grout sponge though.

The white bit is firm, designed to hold a lot of water or soap, so you squeeze out liquid as you go over the panel, or squeeze out before you put the sponge down.

One side is black flat, other side is black waffle.

It's also Japanese hand size - which is to say smaller than the ones you get in the UK (I'm using Zymol and Raceglaze sponges at the moment, which are bigger than this)

I think it might be a good ONR sponge if I can get it working correctly.


----------



## A&J

Ive had it my hands once so I have a clue how it looks and feels but I bought the cheaper one I normally use. 

I know the waffle side is very soft so it should be great for ONR washes.


----------



## reks

Want to try them for spotrepair


----------



## Stewie1873

More AF Revolution, a new dodo juice tribble mitt and one of the AF spot pads for the handi puck, makes applying desire a breeze, way easier than a waxmate which aren't too shabby anyway!


----------



## Sam6er

Nilfisk titan pressure washer from Argos. £90, but used necter points and managed to get it for £45! Bargain!


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## potter88

Got this little bundle for a price I couldn't resist


----------



## ah234

Any particular website? Been looking to try Koch chemie for a while now


----------



## reks

ah234 said:


> Any particular website? Been looking to try Koch chemie for a while now


http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/koch-chemie.html


----------



## dave-g

The refresh ****pit care smells so good!


----------



## tosh

Must resist Koch Chemie...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## potter88

Slims and ultimate finish sell these. 

I bought them used although they are all new.

Used the glass cleaner this morning which is pretty good and am also a big fan of nano magic shampoo (I have over 2 litres I'm that much of a fan lol)


----------



## Welshquattro1

I get my Koch Chemie from Shop n shine


----------



## moochin

potter88 said:


> Slims and ultimate finish sell these.
> 
> I bought them used although they are all new.
> 
> Used the glass cleaner this morning which is pretty good and am also a big fan of nano magic shampoo (I have over 2 litres I'm that much of a fan lol)


What do you like about the shampoo? I'm a huge fan of their glass cleaner.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## potter88

moochin said:


> What do you like about the shampoo? I'm a huge fan of their glass cleaner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The glass cleaner was good from first use yesterday.

The shampoo i think is very good with good foam/lather/suds from it and cleans well


----------



## moochin

Got these today. 250ml of s20 black and 3 lake country pads.😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

A&J said:


> @ Tosh
> 
> Please report back how you feel about it!
> 
> :wave:


OK, did an ONR wash - this is compared against the RaceGlaze Wash Sponge

The sponge is small - it's the size of my hand - on the other hand, it doesn't flop about like the RaceGlaze, as that's too big.

Dunking in the water, the white core absorbs the right amount of water - no need to squeeze the sponge out of the bucket, just straight onto the paint, and I can push some liquid out as required.

As it's smaller though, found myself having to do more passes with the sponge.

Black sponge is VERY tear resistant - no nicks or cuts going around number plate or trim.

Overall a nice sponge - good feel in the hand, nice to squeeze in the bucket to rinse out. I would be annoyed at the size of the sponge if I had an SUV though.

I think this is going to be a better soapy wash sponge, rather than ONR, because of the core... off to find another Zymol sponge then!


----------



## f4780y

Dave from DPD made me a very happy camper earlier today with a little delivery from DefWax...




























Can't wait to try it out in the next week or two :thumb:


----------



## A&J

Thanks for the feedback Tosh :thumb:

Like I said I was thinking of buying it but ended with another a bit cheaper waffle shaped soft sponge I used before.

Maybe Ill give it a go some day!


----------



## tosh

I think it'll make a nice Soap Sponge...

Never got in with Grout sponges, should have just got another Zymol...

(No the RaceGlaze is not the same foam)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

I use this one for ONR washes...

http://www.spoliraj.si/si/rokavice-...inefactory-black-mountain-goba-za-pranje.html

Its really deep waffle shape help it to capture dirt inside instead of draging it on the surface. It also releases everything really well.

I had one for a year before I bought another one but I still use the old one as it got real soft. Perfect for ONR like I said.


----------



## Joely P

Could you guys explain to me what your procedure is for an ONR wash. I have some ONR but I'm not too sure how or what to do with it! I take it when you mention an ONR wash, you're referring to a restricted water wash?


----------



## Blackmass

Looking forward to trying these out.


----------



## A&J

Joely P said:


> Could you guys explain to me what your procedure is for an ONR wash. I have some ONR but I'm not too sure how or what to do with it! I take it when you mention an ONR wash, you're referring to a restricted water wash?


There is lots about ONR here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=177

Just look around. Also check youtube clips about it.

I am not in a water restricted area. I could easily wash my car with tons of foam and soap, I just choose not to. I do sometimes but that is the exception rather than a rule.


----------



## A&J

Whats the "treat" Blackmass???


----------



## ah234

A&J said:


> Whats the "treat" Blackmass???


http://mitchellandking.com/collecti...ior-car-plastic-protection?variant=6438751553


----------



## Blackmass

ah234 said:


> http://mitchellandking.com/collecti...ior-car-plastic-protection?variant=6438751553


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## footfistart

Bought a brand new George 370-2 off a fellow detailer on here for a Billy bargain


----------



## reks

Came today from infinity.
Nice to try some products.


----------



## bradleymarky

Das6 pro +
Vertool 12e. Free white 3" polishing pad.
DJ sour power 500ml
CG green 5.5 & 4" pads (not sure if the 4 is a CG due to packaging and the feel though)
CG Orange 5.5 & 4" pads.
[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20160608_121331_zpsklc8rf0x.jpg.html]


----------



## sean ryan

This just arrived from Saverschoice & Chemical Guys

Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish
Bilt Hamber QD
Liquid Elements Silverback XL Drying Towel
10 16x16 Super Plush 470gsm Grey Microfibre Edgeless Korean Detailing Towel's 
Premium Wheel Woolie's 3 Piece
5 16x16 Ultra Fine 500gsm Duel Pile Blue Microfibre Towel's (Blue Silk Boarder)
5 16x16 Ultra Fine 500gsm Duel Pile Blue Microfibre Towel's (Red Silk Boarder)
3 Pack Of Chemical Guys Towel's


----------



## sean ryan

Was in tesco with the wife & picked these up


----------



## Hereisphilly

sean ryan said:


> Was in tesco with the wife & picked these up


Planning to get her to do lots of ironing?   

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Hereisphilly said:


> Planning to get her to do lots of ironing?


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cookies

Hereisphilly said:


> Planning to get her to do lots of ironing?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


Lmao.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy

bradleymarky said:


> Das6 pro +
> Vertool 12e. Free white 3" polishing pad.
> DJ sour power 500ml
> CG green 5.5 & 4" pads (not sure if the 4 is a CG due to packaging and the feel though)
> CG Orange 5.5 & 4" pads.
> [URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20160608_121331_zpsklc8rf0x.jpg.html]


Nice haul buddy, let me know how you get on with the Vertool :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

Goodies from Polished Bliss & Ragmaster UK


----------



## Reddaddy67

bradleymarky said:


> Das6 pro +
> Vertool 12e. Free white 3" polishing pad.
> DJ sour power 500ml
> CG green 5.5 & 4" pads (not sure if the 4 is a CG due to packaging and the feel though)
> CG Orange 5.5 & 4" pads.


Cool beans
That's exactly what I'm saving for👍👍

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackmass

A few bits from Polished Bliss....


----------



## peterdoherty

Gloss-It delivery from the states arrived...


----------



## wd40

New toys from M&K arrived today 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc

A wee trip to TK MAX of all places and bought these.
Don't know if they will be any good but I am sure someone will let me know.

ONLY £2.99 EACH



£14.99 for 150g



Alan


----------



## lemansblue92

Nothing exciting but needed my old bottle AG vinyl & rubber care replacing and Halfords are doing a 30% off Autoglym products Web offer


----------



## Sam6er

M and K show wax v3 and a tub of carmen.


----------



## adibordoy

Looking forward to testing these products I brought today, but it's raining all weekend in Nottingham









Sent from my Nexus 5X


----------



## Typeroz

Bouncers waxes from sales section on here, bargain! 
M+K Solstice was won in the recent competition.


----------



## nickka

Sorry no pic but used the Halfrauds 30% off AG to buy....1l SRP and Bumper and trim gel:thumb:


----------



## A&J

Big haul for me today... bought my first polisher + other bits and pieces... now I can finally get down to business


----------



## arkadur

Got the ez brush on addition to the wheel woolies.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dr_T

got myself a snow foam lance (CMC), valet pro snow foam (CMC) and a power washer (bosch AQT 35-12) today and it started raining when I got home from dinner ha ha ha.


----------



## vek

glasur from cyc.just finished a pot from a sampler kit.


----------



## Welshquattro1

Got a few waxes for me to try.


----------



## reks

arkadur said:


> Got the ez brush on addition to the wheel woolies.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


You like the ez brush?
Need a new brush for my rims.


----------



## steelghost

reks said:


> You like the ez brush?
> Need a new brush for my rims.


I think it's great.. had mine a year, spatters if you use it on the faces, but excellent for the barrels


----------



## moochin

vek said:


> glasur from cyc.just finished a pot from a sampler kit.


Where did you get the sample pot from? I'd like a sample of this myself.
Cheers

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Was in asda with the wife and picked up some bargins their Wash And Wax Car Shampoo was only £2 so if it's crap i'll just use it on my wheel's


----------



## sean ryan

A visit from the postman with my new Grit Guard's and bottle of OWW


----------



## tosh

sean ryan said:


> A visit from the postman with my new Grit Guard's and bottle of OWW


Cool - if you find OWW is streaking when drying, then you've used too much - I get away with about 35ml in a 12L bucket (depends on your water hardness etc).


----------



## sean ryan

tosh said:


> Cool - if you find OWW is streaking when drying, then you've used too much - I get away with about 35ml in a 12L bucket (depends on your water hardness etc).


When i use ONR i put 1oz in 7.5 litre's of water and never had any trouble and i was going to use the same method with this but thanks for the head's up buddy i'll look out for the streaking when drying :thumb:


----------



## tosh

Definitely different to ONR; I keep forgetting and put the same amount; it's not streaking as such, it's more of a wax flash off that needs a flip of the drying towel.

It's like you've sprayed Optimum Car Wax on the panel and it needs a buff off. 

Definitely doesn't need a QD afterwards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacobluke

Rated fk1000p so thought I'd give some of there other products a go. Plus a woolly mammoth 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiM3ch

The 425 QD is brilliant, very easy to use aswell

My haul over the last two days

Obsession frosty (xmas 2015)
Obsession aura
Obsession euphoric
Obsession itus (jays limited run)
Infinity wax super gloss and foaming wheel cleaner
Wax planet chocolate orange si02 wax sample

Autoglanz load aswell


----------



## Mowbs

Having just bought a new car a month or so back and being on a quiet month of 12hr nightshifts, naturally I've found myself with a dozen tabs open on the PC mostly either Detailing World product reviews or Detailing product suppliers. 

Don't you hate when you're searching for the "best" product, you think you've found it and you're about to click the 'buy it now' button when 4 or 5 people have all endorsed the particular product you are convinced will change your life, only for the next person to swear by a completely different product and throw your hours of research down the pan?
That's pretty much been the last couple of nights of my life. But here's what I've bought:

Autobrite Magifoam (I haven't been impressed with my Built Hamber- think it's just the lack of foam)
CarPro Wash Mitt
Uber Ultra Plush Drying Towel
Scholl Concepts S20 Polish
Prima Amigo Glaze
Gtechniq C5 Wheel Sealant

As well as a load of Kirkland Microfiber cloths and Tyre Dressing Applicators.

I'm still searching for Wax, I've got some Collinite 476S already which I've been impressed with but I don't think I'm going to rest until I've got some Swissvax or Zymol.

When will it all stop, does anyone know of a support group or a help line? Can I circulate my photo and bank card details to the suppliers and ask them to refuse me service even if plead for their products? 

It's all your fault Detailing World. I used to be happy with ONE bucket and a sponge.


----------



## wd40

Latest goodies from M&K 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Got this little lot on a Group Buy from AutoGlanz, looking forward to trying them out this weekend if the weather cooperates!


----------



## Blackmass

A few more bits...

Gyeon Smoothie mitt
Auto Finesse Total
KKD Silverback drying towel


----------



## moochin

steelghost said:


> Got this little lot on a Group Buy from AutoGlanz, looking forward to trying them out this weekend if the weather cooperates!


Would you mind reporting back on the performance of the tyre dressing? I'm looking for some options and your feedback would be appreciated. 👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

moochin said:


> Would you mind reporting back on the performance of the tyre dressing? I'm looking for some options and your feedback would be appreciated. 👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sure, I'll post something up when I get chance (mostly weather dependent at the moment )


----------



## reks

steelghost said:


> Sure, I'll post something up when I get chance (mostly weather dependent at the moment )


😁😁
Same weather as we have here in the netherlands.
Waiting for good weater to polish my car 🤔


----------



## saul

Not quite detailing (i think) but picked up a absolute bargain £2.94!!


----------



## sean ryan




----------



## f4780y

Continuing with my 2016 Year of Wax celebration, I received my first M&K Haul today! :thumb:

Can't wait to try out Pop and Scotland over the coming weeks!


----------



## Simz

Autosmart Autowash shampoo
Autosmart Fallout remover


----------



## CumbrianYeti

Making the best of the 3 for 2 & 30% off at Halfords.

Many of these are to replace items running low but a few I'll be using for the first time. :thumb:


----------



## sata

Dodo Juice..... Orange crush..... first time of using.... fingers crossed ....


----------



## Graham225

Auto Glym HD wax, Shampoo and Rapid Auto Wax 30% off web orders at Halfords.


----------



## Fraser911

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Couple of orders recently

A bargain from Euro Car Parts



A friend went to the US, and brought me these back



Kicking it Old Skool from Shop N Shine



Shine Mate top up



Top up from Clean & Shiny



More from Polished Bliss



Couple of new bits from Ultimate Finish - Been meaning to try Polish Angel for some time now


----------



## Pittsy

More from Polished Bliss



Blimey, got enough Wet Coat there? :wave:


----------



## MDC250

Please tell me there's not been a 3 for 2 on Gyeon that I've missed


----------



## Bigal15482

A few additional items to join my M105 & M205,Bilt Hamber auto foam & Gyeon cure ready for the new arrival of the Focus RS &#55357;&#56397; As said above, bargain at Eurocarparts, still waiting for the red shampoo.


----------



## MDC250

Red summer shampoo is actually quite decent but with the sale price @ ECP it's a no brainer.


----------



## chongo

MDC250 said:


> Red summer shampoo is actually quite decent but with the sale price @ ECP it's a no brainer.


Any codes mate:thumb:


----------



## steve_07

chongo said:


> Any codes mate:thumb:


Try midmonth20


----------



## MDC250

chongo said:


> Any codes mate:thumb:


Not bought any this time round mate, have still got 3 or 4 bottles. They seem to almost permanently have a sale on...quick search suggest Midmonth20 will give you 20%


----------



## ActionTracked

Long over due trying one of these mits out.


----------



## DiM3ch

Just bought myself a pot of Chemical Guys E Zyme Natura wax, look forward to trying it!


----------



## MDC250

^ Was that the one on the Bay?


----------



## DiM3ch

Indeed it was, worth a try at that price


----------



## MDC250

Was going to have a bid but just wasn't sure about the wax. If you ever look to sample out give me a shout


----------



## DiM3ch

From what I've read it's very good, I wasn't sure either but seeing as it's £200 a tub I thought I'd have a crack at that price, might sample some out once I've tried it


----------



## Short1e

Its a lovely wax, and beads/sheets lovely. You'll enjoy it


----------



## moochin

acg1990 said:


> From what I've read it's very good, I wasn't sure either but seeing as it's £200 a tub I thought I'd have a crack at that price, might sample some out once I've tried it


I'd buy a sample off you mate😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DiM3ch

Sounds like I've got a winner, will look into getting some proper plastic jars and doing a limited run of samples if I'm happy with it


----------



## moochin

acg1990 said:


> Sounds like I've got a winner, will look into getting some proper plastic jars and doing a limited run of samples if I'm happy with it


Send me a pm when you're doing it then please bud.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike85

Car-Chem custom shampoo 
Car-Chem custom air freshener 

Gyeon silk dryer Drying Towel 
Auto finesse xl applicator 
Car-pro BOA 500gsm microfibre towel


----------



## DiM3ch

moochin said:


> Send me a pm when you're doing it then please bud.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Will do fella, il probably do three or five samples


----------



## DiM3ch

Just got me some bouncers moonshine aswell lol


----------



## moochin

Was that on fleabay aswell?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

Bouncers moonshine signed by the man himself, and an odk/bouncers Halloween wax from the bay :thumb:


----------



## DiM3ch

Moonshine was yeah, I missed the other one at work so made sure I got the last one! Who got the waxstock 2015 obsession then?


----------



## reks

Pittsy said:


> Let me know how you find the Royal pads please? :thumb:


@pittsy @moochin

Last sunday i used the pads from royal pads.
I started with the 7 inch on my Paw with orbit of 21 mm (hope i say this right)


Velcro was fine,hole in the middle so the pads did't get warm at all.
The Paw has 6 speeds and i used them at speed 5.
Pads are not flat and followed the shape of the car perfectly.
Normally i use pads from monello,hamach or cg but i like these royal pads too.
Here the pad and nice picture after polishing.
If not in the right section pls move it to the right one.


----------



## sean ryan




----------



## steve_07

Infinity wax QD eBay bargain
Vikan long hand brush for the arches and 2 Scholl concepts spider spot pads


----------



## Dazzel81

Top up order & some new glass cleaner to try 
More excellent service from Dom & his team @ Shopnshine :thumb:

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk


----------



## DiM3ch

I love DW wax just added to the collection


----------



## Pittsy

acg1990 said:


> I love DW wax just added to the collection


God damn it, i missed the end of the auction


----------



## DiM3ch

Lol I thought people might do as it was late, only one I didn't get was spellbound and now I need I love DW 2 so will have to look out for those, can't believe the dodo juice supernatural engine pot didn't even sell!


----------



## Jonnybbad

Pittsy said:


> God damn it, i missed the end of the auction


There is another 1 on there

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

My new bucket's form Jeff @Prestiege car care


----------



## andyb_sv

Ohh, they look nice. I'm tempted now!


----------



## AdamC

sean ryan said:


> My new bucket's form Jeff @Prestiege car care


They look like a quality bit of kit :thumb: May have to look into those myself.


----------



## sean ryan

andyb_sv said:


> Ohh, they look nice. I'm tempted now!





AdamC said:


> They look like a quality bit of kit :thumb: May have to look into those myself.


They are awesome :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

pb luxury drying towel from the one and only polished bliss


----------



## bradleymarky

Megs 205
BH Korrosol
AF Tripple.


----------



## steve_07

OvEr_KiLL said:


> pb luxury drying towel from the one and only polished bliss


Got one of those on my swaps thread


----------



## andyb_sv

sean ryan said:


> They are awesome :thumb:


Just seen they're £30 each!


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Hereisphilly

andyb_sv said:


> Just seen they're £30 each!


B&Q plaster buckets are the way to go, £6 each!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyA4TDI

I now have a black car and live in a hard water area,so


----------



## MDC250

Going scuba diving Andy?


----------



## AndyA4TDI

MDC250 said:


> Going scuba diving Andy?


Might be 😂


----------



## vulf1986

I've had a lot of mix and match products over the years, only recently learning what proper car care is about. So did a big order through Slim's.
















































Nice little start me thinks, just need to work out if u need to dilute the APC or not, then it's a full clean, decontamination and buff on my mums black Juke before she goes away. Fingers crossed!

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234

Verso is a dilute for purpose job 1:10 interior, then I like to use 1:2 exterior


----------



## moochin

vulf1986 said:


> I've had a lot of mix and match products over the years, only recently learning what proper car care is about. So did a big order through Slim's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice little start me thinks, just need to work out if u need to dilute the APC or not, then it's a full clean, decontamination and buff on my mums black Juke before she goes away. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


What's the Polish angel stuff you have there🤔

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## sean ryan




----------



## vulf1986

moochin said:


> What's the Polish angel stuff you have there🤔
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It's centurion sealant. This wasn't from Slim's but bought at the same time 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## vulf1986

ah234 said:


> Verso is a dilute for purpose job 1:10 interior, then I like to use 1:2 exterior


Cheers  
Have to say excellent service from Slim's, there was an error with my order and the accidentally sent the ore wax instead of Hide, and missed off the tyre puck. Quick call to them and they arranged the Hide and Puck to be delivered next day, and I was told to keep the pre wax cleanser as compensation for the mess around! Couldn't be happier and will definitely order again from then

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing

Proxxon mini rotary:buffer:


----------



## DiM3ch

Spellbound added to the collection aswell lol


----------



## J306TD

A little something from M & K










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## rob267

Glare micro, Glare professional polish and Glare ultra wash. 
Really looking forward to using it. 😆

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy

rob267 said:


> Glare micro, Glare professional polish and Glare ultra wash.
> Really looking forward to using it. 😆
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You'll love the Glare stuff matey, it really is that good :thumb::thumb:


----------



## eibbor

Got a small pot of purple haze to try. I've never used a wax before so planning a full detail on the audi soon.
Auto wash is fantasic, used it on the wifes car today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_T

my old tub of p21s has given up the ghost so ordered some S100 to replace it. took a couple of weeks to arrive from the states but saved £12.


----------



## fozzy




----------



## Dave72

Got myself a new bottle of Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner and a bottle of Super Resin Polish.

Also treated the hose to new fittings and a trigger spray. New cable reel next month.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

prima amigo from matt obsidiandetailing


----------



## Macnoodleburger

303 aerospace protectant. Sprayed onto my new detailing brush and went nuts on all my black stuff. Did the walnut with Mr Sheen.


----------



## f4780y

Got myself the very last 200ml Cafe from M&K... Smells amazin! 



Nice little Japan bonus too... Thanks John!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

50ml of ODK Eclipse wax


----------



## DiM3ch

Added bouncers two zero one four and spellbound to the collection aswell

Obsession itus and I love DW are on route, bouncers moonshine and CG e Zyme arrived along with obsession euphoria and infinity wax super gloss and foaming wheel cleaner


----------



## Typeroz

acg1990 said:


> Added bouncers two zero one four and spellbound to the collection aswell
> 
> Obsession itus and I love DW are on route, bouncers moonshine and CG e Zyme arrived along with obsession euphoria and infinity wax super gloss and foaming wheel cleaner


Was bouncers two zero one four from flea bay? Forget to put my bid in yesterday.


----------



## Typeroz

Itus is here! Few samples to try as well.


----------



## DiM3ch

Typeroz said:


> Was bouncers two zero one four from flea bay? Forget to put my bid in yesterday.


Yep saw it last week and bided my time lol


----------



## Short1e

Couple of top ups

Waxaddict



Polish Angel Kit is growing nicely - Really like the range so far



Sole Flavours Order



Some new Wax from DW


----------



## wd40

Sample kit of scholl s20. Looking forward to trying it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

250ml autoglanz smooth velvet to try


----------



## moochin

wd40 said:


> Sample kit of scholl s20. Looking forward to trying it out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll love it.👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

Recieved my Glare order. Brilliant delivery time. 
Cant wait to get out and use it.😀









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben108

Bucket, Grit Guard & 500ml concentrated valetpro shampoo from Slims and then also picked up a Lake Country Wash Mit and 500ml of Tripple from a seller on here


----------



## Mcpx

Not strictly a purchase but got fed up of my 4 month old Nilfisk Titan pulsing like crazy, so after swapping the normal o rings had no effect, back to Argos it went and away I came with a shiny new C130. Much more substantial and noticeably more powerful, plus a sensible hose/cable solution rather than a fake reel. When I originally bought in February the Titan was £100 and the C130 was £160, but now the price has dropped on both so I only paid the now 15 quid difference. Result!

Returning the Titan though I have lost the specialist auto and under chassis nozzles, sort of half considered possibly accidentally forgetting to put them in the box, but caved in the end and included them. When I took it back they never even looked in the box to check the contents, damn you conscience!!!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Mcpx said:


> Not strictly a purchase but got fed up of my 4 month old Nilfisk Titan pulsing like crazy, so after swapping the normal o rings had no effect, back to Argos it went and away I came with a shiny new C130. Much more substantial and noticeably more powerful, plus a sensible hose/cable solution rather than a fake reel. When I originally bought in February the Titan was £100 and the C130 was £160, but now the price has dropped on both so I only paid the now 15 quid difference. Result!
> 
> Returning the Titan though I have lost the specialist auto and under chassis nozzles, sort of half considered possibly accidentally forgetting to put them in the box, but caved in the end and included them. When I took it back they never even looked in the box to check the contents, damn you conscience!!!


nice one, i have a c130 and love it  if you want a better flexible hose then get one from qwashers on ebay, excellent quality and much better than the plastic crap one you get


----------



## Mcpx

OvEr_KiLL said:


> nice one, i have a c130 and love it  if you want a better flexible hose then get one from qwashers on ebay, excellent quality and much better than the plastic crap one you get


:thumb: Already had one on my Titan so a straight swap, was a bugger to get onto the machine though because the C130 inlet is recessed and the Qwashers hose is a tight fit at best, did a quick test and the joint seems good so job done.


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Had an absolute field day on ECP earlier.... there sale is too good to turn down!!!


----------



## DiM3ch

Bouncers two zero one four arrived, waiting on spellbound now

Also these two bad boys turned up


----------



## moochin

Some goodies arrived today, I'm hoping all these live up to their good name.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Looking at some purchases from Gyeon but still doing my research 1st.


----------



## sean ryan




----------



## potter88

Bought a used but nearly full pot of Desire today

Anybody tell me if this is one of the originals limited edition ones?


----------



## Zetec-al

If i remember correctly that is pot 150 of the first 500


----------



## potter88

Zetec-al said:


> If i remember correctly that is pot 150 of the first 500


Cheers pal

I saw it said 150 but I thought it was a limited run of 150 originally and thought it might have been one of the 150


----------



## f4780y

Pleased to have added something with a bit of rarity to the collection (via The Bay).



The first of its name :thumb:


----------



## rob267

Cleanyourcar delivery









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

New side kick stool has been added to the armoury today. She thinks I'm completely bonkers lol.....oh if only she knew.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben108

Red Lake Country wash mit & Tripple from a seller on here, rest came from a visit to Slims Detailing  Top company and would recommend to anyone!

IMG_20160630_212239 by Ben Williams, on Flickr


----------



## rob267

I want 1😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

moochin said:


> New side kick stool has been added to the armoury today. She thinks I'm completely bonkers lol.....oh if only she knew.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I want 1😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

rob267 said:


> I want 1😀
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Are you bonkers rob?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

moochin said:


> Are you bonkers rob?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ha ha. Only a little bit but like the look of that.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

Sweet, well get yourself to Costco mate. £60 and it's a very robust bit of kit. Bit heavy but perfect for the job. I'm well chuffed with it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## eibbor

moochin said:


> New side kick stool has been added to the armoury today. She thinks I'm completely bonkers lol.....oh if only she knew.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That is smart!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40

5 litres of bug off and 5 litres of alkalloy from Autoglanz and another order from M&K 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffySheep

AG Aqua Wax Kit :thumb:


----------



## DiM3ch

Added yet another wax to the collection, number 6 of 30 bouncers satsuma rock


----------



## f4780y

Thanks to moochin for the inspiration. Got myself one of these and it is absolutely fantastic!
Cheers Fella!


----------



## moochin

f4780y said:


> Thanks to moochin for the inspiration. Got myself one of these and it is absolutely fantastic!
> Cheers Fella!


Nice one. Very well made as well, well worth the money.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DiM3ch

Can't stop lately lol added another 5 pots of wax planet waxes to the collection


----------



## eibbor

So what do you keep in the drawers of the mychanic stool??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

Sweets lol


----------



## Sam6er

AF spirit from the for sale section and M&K simone and trossachs! I think i have a problem....


----------



## A&J

Sam6er said:


> AF spirit from the for sale section and M&K simone and trossachs! I think i have a problem....


You can still redeem yourself by sending some M&K stuff to me


----------



## Sam6er

A&J said:


> You can still redeem yourself by sending some M&K stuff to me


Lol! I have to figure out how to get this latest delivery past the Mrs! She doesnt even know about this one.


----------



## f4780y

eibbor said:


> So what do you keep in the drawers of the mychanic stool??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since I mostly use my stool when dealing with the wheels, I've got the larger one filled with my wo-wo wheel microfibres :thumb:

Top one has foam applicators for when I'm waxing, but it's still early days so I may mix things up!

Used it for a full wash and wax session today, and I have to say it is an awesome stool. Really solid. Excellent wheels. A real step up from the cheap ones off the bay.


----------



## A&J

Sam6er said:


> Lol! I have to figure out how to get this latest delivery past the Mrs! She doesnt even know about this one.


Just explain you ordered some candles from Mitchell & King candle company and they forgot to put in candle wicks so mind as well use whatever is left of the wax on the car now.


----------



## Sam6er

A&J said:


> Just explain you ordered some candles from Mitchell & King candle company and they forgot to put in candle wicks so mind as well use whatever is left of the wax on the car now.


:lol: if only that would work, she knows about Mitchell and King wax already as she helped me choose the 9 x 50ml country pots! I feel another hand bag/shoes/jewelery purchase about to happen :doublesho


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Needed to do a spruce on the works van inside and out today!

Wasnt gonna use any of "my" stuff.... so a trip to asda later and bingo... clearance on Carplan stuff! Interior and exterior cleaner for £2, spray on shine £3 and demon foam with spray bottle £8 so very happy!

Van looks good to if I do say so myself!!!


----------



## Hereisphilly

Liquid elements silverback, so soft!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cake_Dan

That looks good....! (adds to buy list).

I have bought:

Autoglym Intensive Tar Remover
T Cut Metalic
WD40
5 microfiber cloths

Will need help from claybar later today.


----------



## sean ryan




----------



## Chris Donaldson

Just waiting on polished bliss getting some more Gyeon stock before I order one trim and prep from them.


----------



## DrH

Today
Angelwax:
Fastfoam 5l ... First 5l of any product 
Bilberry wheel cleaner concentrate
Shampoo
QED 4th one in 2 years


----------



## Hereisphilly

DrH said:


> Today
> Angelwax:
> Fastfoam 5l ... First 5l of any product
> Bilberry wheel cleaner concentrate
> Shampoo
> QED 4th one in 2 years


Fastfoam is awesome, just don't smell it!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## AdamC

Got some new hardware this week.

• i6 automotive foam lance
• 25m Karcher hose set
• Directhoses replacement 10M rubber hose with quick release ends.










All had their first use today and I'm a very happy man. Can't believe I never upgraded the hose earlier.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Few delivers yesterday
Shinemate ep803 kit
Home made sungun
Cquk 30ml kit
2x meguiars Mf 6 inch cutting pads


----------



## MDC250

AdamC said:


> Got some new hardware this week.
> 
> • i6 automotive foam lance
> • 25m Karcher hose set
> • Directhoses replacement 10M rubber hose with quick release ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All had their first use today and I'm a very happy man. Can't believe I never upgraded the hose earlier.


Could you do me a favour please and take a pic of the PW hose close up? Don't ask!


----------



## moochin

Scrim-1- said:


> Few delivers yesterday
> Shinemate ep803 kit
> Home made sungun
> Cquk 30ml kit
> 2x meguiars Mf 6 inch cutting pads


The shine mate is brilliant 👍
Where did you buy the sun gun? Any links please😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

AdamC said:


> Got some new hardware this week.
> 
> • i6 automotive foam lance
> • 25m Karcher hose set
> • Directhoses replacement 10M rubber hose with quick release ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All had their first use today and I'm a very happy man. Can't believe I never upgraded the hose earlier.


nice one  what nilfisk is it? i hope you dont have problems with the directhoses hose mate as ive seen a few people on here have had problems with them

i just bought some custom red and strawberry scent alkalloy wheel cleaner from auto glanz  and an autofinesse pro mixing bottle from polished bliss


----------



## AdamC

MDC250 said:


> Could you do me a favour please and take a pic of the PW hose close up? Don't ask!


Will drop you a PM.



OvEr_KiLL said:


> nice one  what nilfisk is it? i hope you dont have problems with the directhoses hose mate as ive seen a few people on here have had problems with them
> 
> i just bought some custom red and strawberry scent alkalloy wheel cleaner from auto glanz  and an autofinesse pro mixing bottle from polished bliss


It's a Nilfisk Centennial basically Argos' own version of the C120.3.
Fingers crossed with the hose. To be fair on first impressions I have been very impressed with the quality.


----------



## f4780y

AdamC said:


> Fingers crossed with the hose. To be fair on first impressions I have been very impressed with the quality.


For balance, appreciating some have had problems, I bought my directhoses replacement 12 months ago based on good reviews here. Service was excellent, quick release fittings are fantastic, and the hose is great quality and remains so today. It is seriously one of the best detailing equipment upgrades I have done.


----------



## K777mk2

polished polish detailing brushes - mainly for my green calipers


----------



## cufc1111

Infinity Wax Light Wax sample and their Rapid Detailer.


----------



## Welshquattro1

Few more to add to my collection that arrived Tuesday 

And CeriGlass and Rayon pad that arrived today.


----------



## MDC250

This arrived today, smells amazing...


----------



## LewisChadwick7

say bought this was free! only had to pay postage .... very kind offer from EZ








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DiM3ch

LewisChadwick7 said:


> say bought this was free! only had to pay postage .... very kind offer from EZ


How'd you get that? Looked on their site earlier but no mention of sale or group buys? Haven't tried anything from them yet tbh


----------



## LewisChadwick7

acg1990 said:


> How'd you get that? Looked on their site earlier but no mention of sale or group buys? Haven't tried anything from them yet tbh


saw something on facebook that said put in a code which made it free cherrybomb500 is the code


----------



## cufc1111

Just had a look and they've completely run out so the offer is over.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

cufc1111 said:


> Just had a look and they've completely run out so the offer is over.


argh thats crap! couldnt not buy it for sake of £2.80 :lol:


----------



## DiM3ch

Just had a look at the Fb page, a lot of offers all time. Liked that page lol good way to try things all the time


----------



## LewisChadwick7

acg1990 said:


> Just had a look at the Fb page, a lot of offers all time. Liked that page lol good way to try things all the time


hahaha this is where it gets expensive! keep an eye on their ebay page too can drop on a bargain there!:thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Samples from Wax Planet that had arrived earlier in the week but had missed the postie...


----------



## wd40

My latest "toys from M&K arrived today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

wd40 said:


> My latest "toys from M&K arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm toying with ditching the blackfire and going with M&K, I spoke with John the other night and he recommended the show car v3 wax. Can you report back what it's like please. When you get a chance of course.

Si

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

adams microfiber revitalizer and brightner from prestigecarcare


----------



## DrEskimo

A pack of Black Mamba gloves and a few of these wax applicators.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/blackfire-wax-applicator-pad-cat24.html

Felt like a mug spending so much on a sponge, but the cheap ones I have with the silk edging annoy me with the way wax builds up on it...these are incredible though! Much denser and completely smooth.


----------



## Frog

Found Petrolhead detailing in my home town after a random Google.. Nice to have somewhere local that stocks decent stuff without having to mail order, the guy that runs it seams a decent chap and suggested I tried a couple of Angel wax products, Bilbery wheel cleaner and Cleanliness apc..


----------



## wd40

moochin said:


> I'm toying with ditching the blackfire and going with M&K, I spoke with John the other night and he recommended the show car v3 wax. Can you report back what it's like please. When you get a chance of course.
> 
> Si
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi mate yeah will do. Used blackfire before and although I was impressed with the gep I was disappointed with the midnight sun wax as it muted the finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

wd40 said:


> Hi mate yeah will do. Used blackfire before and although I was impressed with the gep I was disappointed with the midnight sun wax as it muted the finish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was actually your pics that inspired me to move towards blackfire but luckily I've only gone as far as buying the gep so I've not wasted any money tbf, I'm sure I'll use gep on a friends car.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## markcaughey

.......


----------



## Jonnybbad

Another cosmos sample added to the other 2 I have such a cracking wax










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Jonnybbad said:


> Another cosmos sample added to the other 2 I have such a cracking wax


Know you rate this Jon and you use it sometimes in a combo with other makes. Side by side I preferred Nemesis. Thought it was easier on and off. Can't remember if I've asked you before...have you used Nemesis and if so what do you make of it?


----------



## Jonnybbad

MDC250 said:


> Know you rate this Jon and you use it sometimes in a combo with other makes. Side by side I preferred Nemesis. Thought it was easier on and off. Can't remember if I've asked you before...have you used Nemesis and if so what do you make of it?


I have nemesis but yet to use it always reach for cosmos topped with evolution v2 is a truly epic combo

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Jonnybbad said:


> I have nemesis but yet to use it always reach for cosmos topped with evolution v2 is a truly epic combo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Try it, I'm betting if you love Cosmos that you will like Nemesis more


----------



## DiM3ch

Just ordered a 1 of 10 jar of OCD wax Alien 51, looks awesome so couldn't miss it! wax spending is out of control lol


----------



## Jag 63

Just ordered 2 Gtechniq T1 Tyre and Trim dressing from "ShopnShine" 😀🚘


----------



## moochin

Just bought 3 tickets to waxstock if that counts 😆😆😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tightlines

Mrs t bought me this








Think she wants me to do the juke

Only dead fish go with the flow


----------



## Ben108

AF Clay, AF Glide & AF Avalanche


----------



## Goodylax

CarPro Fly by 30
Microfiber Madness Mitt
Microfiber Madness Pad
Waxaddict finger applicator 5 pack
Waxaddict Pumpkin Spice Interior Detailer/Freshener


----------



## Miggyt

Bouncers done and dusted


----------



## jonesyFX

BH Auto Balm (Give it a try on my exhausts and chrome trim)
Dr Leather Wipes
Carlack Insect Remove (On offer thought I'd try it)


----------



## sworrall

Obsession wax phantom and evolution v2 in their weekend offer


----------



## K777mk2

over weekend:

Mer interior cleaner needed something quick - its actually pretty good
5 x saverschoice superplush micro fibre clothes.


----------



## ah234




----------



## steelghost

Um, might have splurged a bit last night :doublesho

SCHOLL Concepts S20 Black 1kg
SCHOLL Concepts 85mm SOFTouch Waffle Pad (Black) x 2
SCHOLL Concepts 135mm SOFTouch Waffle Pad (Black) x 2
SCHOLL Concepts 135mm Spider Finishing Pad (Honey) x 2
SCHOLL Concepts 85 mm Spider Finishing Pad (Honey) x 2
SCHOLL Concepts Polish Dispenser
Lake Country Snappy Pad Cleaner
Bilt Hamber auto-clay (soft) 
Bilt Hamber korrosol 1L 
Bilt Hamber double speed-wax 
SCHOLL Concepts Polishing Puck 
3M Banded Earplugs
3M High Performance Masking Tape
PB Air Freshener (Black) 
Atomiza Generic Bottle 
Atomiza Chemical Spray Head 
Auto Finesse Oblitarate 500ml

Getting ready to get my decon / polish on :buffer:

Of course will be doing it panel by panel as and when I can, so expect to see something in the Showroom about this time in 2017 :lol:


----------



## Floozy

These...

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

Took advantage of Halfords Discount deal's yesterday


----------



## chongo

steelghost said:


> Um, might have splurged a bit last night :doublesho
> 
> SCHOLL Concepts S20 Black 1kg
> SCHOLL Concepts 85mm SOFTouch Waffle Pad (Black) x 2
> SCHOLL Concepts 135mm SOFTouch Waffle Pad (Black) x 2
> SCHOLL Concepts 135mm Spider Finishing Pad (Honey) x 2
> SCHOLL Concepts 85 mm Spider Finishing Pad (Honey) x 2
> SCHOLL Concepts Polish Dispenser
> Lake Country Snappy Pad Cleaner
> Bilt Hamber auto-clay (soft)
> Bilt Hamber korrosol 1L
> Bilt Hamber double speed-wax
> SCHOLL Concepts Polishing Puck
> 3M Banded Earplugs
> 3M High Performance Masking Tape
> PB Air Freshener (Black)
> Atomiza Generic Bottle
> Atomiza Chemical Spray Head
> Auto Finesse Oblitarate 500ml
> 
> Getting ready to get my decon / polish on :buffer:
> 
> Of course will be doing it panel by panel as and when I can, so expect to see something in the Showroom about this time in 2017 :lol:


Nice little haul:lol: I take it your paint is soft.:thumb:


----------



## steelghost

chongo said:


> Nice little haul I take it your paint is soft.:thumb:


I'm taking Rich's advice on that, his words were "very soft and very thin"


----------



## Short1e

Awesome service every time from Clean & Shiny



Couple of drawers for the new Polished Bliss cloths


----------



## Murzo

After a few years of not looking after my car, it is time to get back into the swing of things this weekend :buffer:.

My little haul from today


----------



## chongo

My little haul today


----------



## Hereisphilly

chongo said:


> My little haul today


What's the thin red tape? Oh and the short pile carpro towel?

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Hereisphilly said:


> What's the thin red tape? Oh and the short pile carpro towel?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


The thin tape is for the sharp edges on the GTO and Dodge when it comes to use a compound on correction and bonnet vents edges, the short pile are for removing Essence:thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

Have you used Essence before? Is it as good as they say?


----------



## chongo

Welshquattro1 said:


> Have you used Essence before? Is it as good as they say?


No not yet:thumb: but am going to try it on the Merc today:buffer: with MF cutting pad and polishing pad yellow from Rupes, if it's good to go I will post under polish section:thumb:.


----------



## zeus65

steelghost said:


> Um, might have splurged a bit last night :doublesho
> 
> SCHOLL Concepts S20 Black 1kg
> SCHOLL Concepts 85mm SOFTouch Waffle Pad (Black) x 2
> SCHOLL Concepts 135mm SOFTouch Waffle Pad (Black) x 2
> SCHOLL Concepts 135mm Spider Finishing Pad (Honey) x 2
> SCHOLL Concepts 85 mm Spider Finishing Pad (Honey) x 2
> SCHOLL Concepts Polish Dispenser
> Lake Country Snappy Pad Cleaner
> Bilt Hamber auto-clay (soft)
> Bilt Hamber korrosol 1L
> Bilt Hamber double speed-wax
> SCHOLL Concepts Polishing Puck
> 3M Banded Earplugs
> 3M High Performance Masking Tape
> PB Air Freshener (Black)
> Atomiza Generic Bottle
> Atomiza Chemical Spray Head
> Auto Finesse Oblitarate 500ml
> 
> Getting ready to get my decon / polish on :buffer:
> 
> Of course will be doing it panel by panel as and when I can, so expect to see something in the Showroom about this time in 2017 :lol:


Hello, this is my first post on this forum. I came here to sought out a doubt.
@steelghost, I today received s20 black 1kg, which I ordered from online site in my country. As I assessed its packaging, I find out that: 
1. its opening was not sealed.
2. the bottle was filled say 3/4th.
3. Net weight of bottle was 1.1kg ( written on bottle is only net content weight being I.e 1kg)
4. a date is stamped which is faded as well, and there is also one printed date, now don't know what is expiry date.
can you clarify my queries whether I have been deceived or not???

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Hi - haven't received my bottle yet so can't say - I'll post some pics and weigh it when it arrives, if that would help.

For what it's worth, polishes keep an awful long time, so as long as you have the genuine article, you shouldn't have any worries about it going off.


----------



## sean ryan




----------



## Typeroz

Obsession Wax order arrived today!


----------



## Hereisphilly

Typeroz said:


> Obsession Wax order arrived today!


Enjoy! Taranis and nourish are awesome

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Welshquattro1

Another wax to add to my growing collection. 1 of only 15 made.


----------



## moochin

Bought a home made sun gun for the sake of buying a home made sun gun lol. I don't even need one but I've now got one hahaha









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

Bizcam said:


>


I will have one of these one day 
:argie:


----------



## Miggyt

CG barebones
Grey incredimitt
Carpro boa
Grey twisted drying towel from cyr (£9.99 absolute bargain)


----------



## Wilco

Bizcam said:


>


One of the very best there is. Enjoy!


----------



## DiM3ch

Welshquattro, got my alien 51 today aswell. Looks awesome the whole thing from presentation to smell etc

Another autoglanz delivery arrived plus the waxes I've added to my collection over the last couple weeks, these are only the delivered ones lol


----------



## Welshquattro1

These arrived this week aswell


----------



## MDC250

Welshquattro1 said:


> These arrived this week aswell


I'll bite...what's the pot with no label?


----------



## Welshquattro1

MDC250 said:


> I'll bite...what's the pot with no label?


Sorry I forgot it doesn't have a label. It's a pre production pot of Waxplanets Oblivion show wax. It has chocolate orange scent.


----------



## zoid9969

Autosmart Tardis
Bilthamber regular clay
CYC snow foam lance (much nicer than my old non-CYC one)
Meguiars high gloss tyre gel
Meguiars tyre dressing applicator (x2 - one for tyres and the other for trim)
Metro Vac "Vac n Blow", with carry case
Poorboys natural look dressing
Poorboys wheel sealant (a very vivid shade of pink!)

I couldn't resist trying out the Metro Vac VnB in the house. There's plenty of suction and the blower function pushes out an impressive amount of air. It's a very nicely built piece of kit, with countless useful attachments. It all goes rather nicely into the bag as well.


----------



## Marco Polo

To add to my initial order from CYC of:
DAS-6 PRO - complete with Meguiars Microfiber System
ShineMate 3.5" Dual-Action Backing Plate
1 No.Sonus SFX-1 4" Spot Pad
1 No.Sonus SFX-2 4" Spot Pad
1 No.Sonus SFX-4 4" Spot Pad
3M 3434 Masking Tape

I thought I'd probably need more pads giving me a few options to treat my 12 year old Merecedes (loads of corrections needed) and 5 year old Jaguar XKR (not to bad but with a 12 month old GardX treatment), I've just bought:
1 No. Chemical Guys - Orange 4" Hex-Logic Pad
1 No.Chemical Guys - Green 4" Hex-Logic Pad
1 No.Chemical Guys - Black 4" Hex-Logic Pad
3 Nos. 3M Perfect-it III Polishing Pad Yellow 150mm
3 Nos. 3M Perfect-it III Ultrafina Black High Gloss Pad 150mm
3 Nos. Scholl Concepts - Spider Pad 140mm

I haven't had chance to get started yet due to other commitments and the bad weather. I'll have to set aside some 'me' time next week!

Marco


----------



## K777mk2

new cylinder head for my karcher (pulsing)


----------



## sistersvisions

These...


----------



## MDC250

One of these...be quick last one at this unbelievable price...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311460146877


----------



## dave-g

Thanks for the heads up mate, just grabbed it at that price :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

dave-g said:


> Thanks for the heads up mate, just grabbed it at that price :thumb:


One I've always been meaning to try and for that money a complete no brainer!

I really do need to try my Bouncers waxes full stop.


----------



## Marky899

Just arrived today 

ODK Glamour Wax

After seeing some great reviews of the products


----------



## Sicskate

Ah man, I'd have snapped that up


----------



## dave-g

MDC250 said:


> One I've always been meaning to try and for that money a complete no brainer!
> 
> I really do need to try my Bouncers waxes full stop.


Likewise, always on my list, but not for £30 but at that couldn't say no... That's about 6 to try out now :lol:


----------



## wd40

Ordered some Autoglanz trim reaper and uber Schwartz tyre dressing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

Fireball ultimate fabric coat 
Used Zymol glasur of eBay for £30 

Look forward to using both these products at the weekend 😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

moochin said:


> Fireball ultimate fabric coat
> Used Zymol glasur of eBay for £30
> 
> Look forward to using both these products at the weekend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Z Glasur is a very nice wax, problem is you will not want to use anything else. Ticks a lot of boxes, smells great, super easy on and off, nice beading and sheeting with a brilliant finish.

Enjoy!


----------



## Marky899

Enjoying the halfords sale n got some much needed brushes from cheapy stores.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyt

New buffing and drying towel from Andy at cleanyourride


----------



## steve_07

Miggyt said:


> New buffing and drying towel from Andy at cleanyourride


The drying towel is very good indeed. Exact replica of the fireball one


----------



## moochin

Are these as good as the gyeon silk dryers?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

moochin said:


> Are these as good as the gyeon silk dryers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


They're exactly the same just a different colour

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza

Hereisphilly said:


> They're exactly the same just a different colour
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


So not exactly the same then :lol:


----------



## Hereisphilly

fatdazza said:


> So not exactly the same then


Haha well if you put it like that.....

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## todds

*purchase today*

mitchell and king pure, qd, snow togo with the "ireland" country wax i already bought.roll on the fine weather to do my car
todds


----------



## dave-g

Obsession wax enhance, euphoria and hybrid 86, and recently acquired a bmd wax midi piston with cosmos


----------



## Marco Polo

From Polished Bliss:

Gyeon Q2M TAR 500ml
Gyeon Q2M IRON 500ml

Getting ready to start detailing!

Marco


----------



## nichol4s

Miggyt said:


> New buffing and drying towel from Andy at cleanyourride





steve_07 said:


> The drying towel is very good indeed. Exact replica of the fireball one





moochin said:


> Are these as good as the gyeon silk dryers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk





Hereisphilly said:


> They're exactly the same just a different colour
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk





fatdazza said:


> So not exactly the same then :lol:


Check me out on isntagram Nick_smeaton I cant say anymore


----------



## neilb62

Got some Dragons Breath, a quick try yesterday shows it to be amazing stuff... :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions




----------



## dave-g

Ooh a custom hybrid?

Bouncers 22 turned up for me


----------



## 350Chris

Its been a bad (good) week for shopping...

obsession phantom and evolution
angelwax h2go
solution finish
g5
new wheel brushes
LTT leathercare kit


----------



## sistersvisions

dave-g said:


> Ooh a custom hybrid?


Bubblegum i believe..Jay had it laying around..


----------



## ah234

Some leather gear to top up my ailing supplies,



Fantastic service from shop n shine for the dr leather and gtechniq stuff, and great service from PB for the gyeon!


----------



## JyGee

Clean your car got my first DA out to me in 1 day! Great service, thanks CYC 
Plus my latest purchases


----------



## moochin

Fireball ultimate fabric coat 
Zymol glasur

Both arrived today and I look forward to using both this weekend if I get time.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Topped up on some favourites

Gtechniq I1 (always need this stuff!!)
Auto Finesse Tripple
Another CarPro cube sample box as they are only £20 and I only need small amounts of these things
More MF's, loads more MF's
Auto Finesse Clay
Auto Finesse Glide
Auto Finesse Finale
Auto Finesse Satin
Gtechniq G1
A few AF air fresheners

That's it for now but have my sisters Audi to do next week so may be topping up again shortly!!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I have dodgy knees so squatting or kneeling for low down stuff, especially wheels, can play havoc with them so I've been keeping an eye out for step/stool I can use to stand/sit for the high/low work.
This is on special in Costco for 20 quid so grabbed one.


----------



## reks

Not bought but sponsored by CG for participation on the revrun III


----------



## nick_mcuk

reks said:


> Not bought but sponsored by GC for participation on the revrun III


Who is GC???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banarno

Gemical Cuys??


----------



## Audidetailer

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I have dodgy knees so squatting or kneeling for low down stuff, especially wheels, can play havoc with them so I've been keeping an eye out for step/stool I can use to stand/sit for the high/low work.
> 
> This is on special in Costco for 20 quid so grabbed one.


That's brilliant that. I also have bad back and knees. 3 tours of Afghanistan and 2 tours of Iraq have not helped them. Carrying all that kit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JyGee

Audidetailer said:


> That's brilliant that. I also have bad back and knees. 3 tours of Afghanistan and 2 tours of Iraq have not helped them. Carrying all that kit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good, think I'll get one too


----------



## reks

nick_mcuk said:


> Who is GC???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry,letters should be CG.
Chemical guys indeed 😏


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

BMD Summer sale is ON for 2 weeks!
just bought 500ml Lazarus Hybrid spray wax to try


----------



## Pittsy

Dw3, i was a really good boy today :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Productive day at waxstock!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisgreen

A few shopping accidents today at Waxstock:










Sent from my iPhone 6S Plus using Tapatalk, please excuse any typos.


----------



## dubstyle




----------



## Alan C

Just a few bits today.










Oh....and a free chair.










And a Rupes kit which will be arriving on Tuesday. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

I love my little shine mate. And I'm not sure if I'm more jel over the chair or your Adidas gazelles lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## scrounger

Lol. That's funny.


----------



## great gonzo

Waxstock goodies



Gonz


----------



## Jonnybbad

My haul from waxstock today didn't need much but picked up a pot of Obsession wax azure pot 3 of only 6 made couple of other waxes not in pic










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate

Is that a 250ml bottle of D&D I see above??


----------



## Jonnybbad

No it jay's new window cleaner looking sharp 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate




----------



## Hereisphilly

great gonzo said:


> Waxstock goodies
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz


Wowsers, you done good!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Sicskate said:


>


Looks like the 500ml one cos stripper scent is 500 too

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisgreen

Sicskate said:


>


Nah, that's a 500ml of D&D. They also started selling 5L versions today as well.

Sent from my iPhone 6S Plus using Tapatalk, please excuse any typos.


----------



## moochin

didn't get much tbh, I have everything I need for now. But couldn't help myself at the scholl concepts stand. I was there for 20 mins chatting to the guy. Half price on the sample kit. I should of bought 2...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DiM3ch

My haul today



















Obsession waxstock 2016
Obsession azure
Obsession pre production show wax
I love dw3 wax
Wowo foam applicators and glass/mf cloths
Autosmart bottles
Envy filler killer
CG cyclone grit guards
Zaino tri foam applicator 
CG fabric sealant
Nanolex twisted drying towel
Nanolex wash coat, microfibre wash, pre was foam, reactivate shampoo, insect remover and free mug
Signed Mike Phillips book
Bilt hamber soft and medium clay


----------



## stonejedi

Only picked up a couple of bits.......








.SJ.


----------



## ah234

Some fresheners


----------



## dan4291

LED Lenser K3
I ♥ DW 3 Bubba Nuba Wax
Obsession Wax Waxstock 2016 #24/25 (also got Obsession Wax pre-production sample)
Auto Finesse Waffle Glass Towel
Angelwax H2GO
Carpro Iron X LS
Chemical Guys Inner Clean
Gtechniq G4 and G1 Kit
Auto Finesse Spritz
Bilt Hamber Medium Clay Bar

Oh...and a copious amount of air fresheners!


----------



## K777mk2

Gtechniq C4, W7, C6AB


----------



## Blackwatch

Poorboys Professional Polish and a tub of Natty's Blue.


----------



## Cuffy

Bought 2 x Collinite 845, 1 for me and one for the guy at work who introduced me to it who leaves on Friday. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

2 pack of mini applicators from ODK with £1.50 delivery! bargain!


----------



## Miggyt

20 microfibres from autobrite, wasn't too happy with the £6.50 delivery charge tho :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Andy from Sandy

At Waxstock:
Extension rods for rotary;
Lambs wool mitts;
Scholl S20 black sample;
Tardis and solvent tolerant pump sprayer;
Brushes for cleaning wheel bolt holes;
and 1" and 2" backing plates and a couple of pads for the rotary.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Andy from Sandy said:


> At Waxstock:
> Extension rods for rotary;
> Lambs wool mitts;
> Scholl S20 black sample;
> Tardis and solvent tolerant pump sprayer;
> Brushes for cleaning wheel bolt holes;
> and 1" and 2" backing plates and a couple of pads for the rotary.


That S20 black sample kit was an amazing price
I was this close to buying it, but convinced myself out of it, I think I regret it!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy

> That S20 black sample kit was an amazing price


For the time being the retail size is 1kg, quite large for occasional use but no reason why it shouldn't keep.


----------



## moochin

I had a moan at them for not doing smaller size of s20, was supposed to be released this summer but it's now on hold as they are making s20 even better before they re release. They're making it easier to remove, so I'm told....hurrah.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Picked up Gyeon Fabricoat and Autosmart Red 7 at Waxstock any tried both out yesterday/today.... mighty impressed with both! Fabricoat will be going on my seats, floor, mats, alcantara inner door handles and alcantara steering wheel in the coming days :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

moochin said:


> I had a moan at them for not doing smaller size of s20, was supposed to be released this summer but it's now on hold as they are making s20 even better before they re release. They're making it easier to remove, so I'm told....hurrah.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That's interesting, I wonder if it's got ng to be a stealthy update or a newly named product, S21?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

Haha, I guess we'll have to wait and see. He recommended I use s30 after s20 as well. Says it'll increase gloss. Now that the cars finished and I have nothing to do other than wash it I'll get France out the way and have a go at improving. That can be my next project.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Duren DA kit.
Very pleased with all the bits (without having actually used it yet!)

Look out for my "How do I fix the xxxxxx I wrecked with my new DA" threads at the weekend!


----------



## Blackwatch

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Duren DA kit.
> Very pleased with all the bits (without having actually used it yet!)
> 
> Look out for my "How do I fix the xxxxxx I wrecked with my new DA" threads at the weekend!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bennyboi

ordered a waxstock pot from obsession wax


----------



## steelghost

Ordered some BH Auto Wash, Aircon Bomb Citrus and an upholstery brush - the seats are a bit manky after last week's holiday and my usual approach isn't cutting it.


----------



## clav604

1 litre KKD choccy wash shampoo from High Definition Detail

great price


----------



## Simz

All for less than £20 thanks to euro car parts and DW


----------



## Short1e

Couple of purchases not from Waxstock


----------



## reks

Short1e said:


> Couple of purchases not from Waxstock


Nice.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

500ml of smooth velvet QD in the Auto Glanz group buy


----------



## chongo

WoWo pads for under £20 it's a bargain


----------



## lemansblue92

500ml of Tripple


----------



## JoeyJoeJo




----------



## L555BAT

I bought some last touch from ecp using the SALE30 code.
Also some oil and a set of funnels.


----------



## Bizcam

Manage to get hold of one one these.


----------



## moochin

Nice...signed by the man👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD

A couple of things from Neil at WoWo










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## MDC250

New mini applicators from ODK with my pot of 22 I've always wanted to try for perspective


----------



## Goodylax

M&K order

And an AF order that came yesterday


----------



## MDC250

Bet the M&K collection is looking very healthy


----------



## Goodylax

MDC250 said:


> Bet the M&K collection is looking very healthy


O boy, you bet. Maybe I will try and get a pic the the wax collection thread soon


----------



## Jonnybbad

My mitchell and king competition prize arrived today










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

15 Korean 470 savers choice towels, so soft!
Oh and couldn't pass up on BHDS at that price!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyt

Thanks rich at pb, always a pleasure to deal with :thumb:


----------



## Mcpx

Picked up a gallon bottle of Meguiars Shampoo+ for 19 quid yesterday in the Euro Car Parts 30% sale. Should last me a while.


----------



## steelghost

This arrived in the post today - ready to treat my new wheels (warranty replacements)  and very probably all the trim and lights on the car as well.


----------



## Floozy

5l Bilt Hamber Auto Foam
A couple of KKD Silverback Drying Towels
C4
Oh, and last week picked up a 1l Bilt Hamber Auto Wash; should last a while...


----------



## Smithy225

Today's bargains, lidl wheel arch cleaning brushes! £1.99 each!









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Raven-

After being mighty impressed by the Angelwax Fast Foam, Bilberry wheel cleaner, and Elixir tyre dressing I got last time to try out, I just had to buy more of their range!

I got some more 3D AAT501 compound and some more solution finish too!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

-Raven- said:


> After being mighty impressed by the Angelwax Fast Foam, Bilberry wheel cleaner, and Elixir tyre dressing I got last time to try out, I just had to buy more of their range!
> 
> I got some more 3D AAT501 compound and some more solution finish too!


tried clarity at the recommended dilution rate and it smeared like like hell for me, was really bad so i sold it  might be fine for you though


----------



## moochin

500ml sample of infinity wax rapid detailer with si02 has arrived today, seriously looking forward to seeing how this stuff performs. Bit gutted it's pink (going stealth) with this one 😂

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## danwel

Some nice products being bought. I need to have a bit of a clear out in the garage and see what i can swap as i have stuff that i am just not using and won't for the foreseeable so may as well swap them for stuff that i can use


----------



## Miggyt

G3 body prep shampoo


----------



## ah234

moochin said:


> 500ml sample of infinity wax rapid detailer with si02 has arrived today, seriously looking forward to seeing how this stuff performs. Bit gutted it's pink (going stealth) with this one 😂
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sounds awesome, any news when it will be properly released?


----------



## sean ryan

A little top up from AutoGlanz


----------



## Typeroz

Few items from last couple of weeks.


----------



## camerashy

5ltr of Bilt Hamber Dynax UB for the underside of the Fiesta.


----------



## moochin

ah234 said:


> Sounds awesome, any news when it will be properly released?


Been told very soon, they made this one specifically for me because I kept banging on about it lol.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234

moochin said:


> Been told very soon, they made this one specifically for me because I kept banging on about it lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


:speechles let us know what it's like, love the regular stuff


----------



## moochin

Will do👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## klw7me

bought some sonax and meguiars window cleaner in the big bottle from eurocarparts in their 30% flash sale


----------



## BadgerJCW

moochin said:


> 500ml sample of infinity wax rapid detailer with si02 has arrived today, seriously looking forward to seeing how this stuff performs. Bit gutted it's pink (going stealth) with this one 😂
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I wouldn't worry about the colour. Mine went from blue to almost clear in a matter of weeks.


----------



## chongo

Just bought my first coating, Cquartz UK addition 30ml with Reload, what's people thoughts on this?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Went in to Halfords for some clearvue screen cleaner, the 3 for 2 is on so I picked up a wheel brush mf thingy.
Then spent 15 mins looking at everything else but thanks to being on here, absolutely nothing I wanted!!
So picked up a bucket for me free thing, you can never have too many buckets right?


----------



## sean ryan

Another order from Polished Bliss


----------



## A&J

Got Infinity wax Dark today.


----------



## Puntoboy

A few bits from Dooka.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemansblue92




----------



## Peter77

A&J said:


> Got Infinity wax Dark today.


Yep. Got me some too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mozza_84..

Some more stuff to add to the growing collection of autobrite stuff. Will be trying them out this weekend ready for ford fair.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## BadgerJCW

Autobrite and a Kirkland. I feel for your paintwork!


----------



## dave-g

Be interested to hear how you get on with the carbanuba, sounds interesting :thumb:


----------



## DiM3ch

What's wrong with a Kirkland lol


----------



## reks

mozza_84.. said:


> ready for ford fair.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Have fun on the fair.
If you see some orange and black st's from the netherlands you'll see a guy of 2 meter 3..... my son 😉


----------



## sistersvisions

50th Birthday Present from my wife...


----------



## Demetrios72

Power Maxed Rain Off


----------



## dave-g

Looks interesting sistervisions, who makes that? Funky labelling, and even customised!

Oh and happy birthday (perhaps belated lol)


----------



## sistersvisions

dave-g said:


> Looks interesting sistervisions, who makes that? Funky labelling, and even customised!
> 
> Oh and happy birthday (perhaps belated lol)


No..it's today..thank you.:thumb:

It's made by 'Wax110' ...who used to be known as ' Weekend Warrior Wax'
http://www.wax110.com


----------



## reks

sistersvisions said:


> No..it's today..


Happy birthday.


----------



## MDC250

sistersvisions said:


> No..it's today..thank you.:thumb:
> 
> It's made by 'Wax110' ...who used to be known as ' Weekend Warrior Wax'
> 
> http://www.wax110.com


Happy Birthday Sir 

Wax looks great, enjoy


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

1 litre spare lance bottle from polishedbliss because the threads on mine have had it and it wont stay tight


----------



## arkadur

Not fancy stuff, but I got a great deal on that sonax products









Budget paint gauge meter









Great deal on that Nanolex, hopefully it will be enough to cover my bimmer

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

wowo's glass cleaner off hereisphilly  looking forward to trying this as its alcohol free!


----------



## f4780y

OvEr_KiLL said:


> wowo's glass cleaner off hereisphilly  looking forward to trying this as its alcohol free!


alcohol free - glass cleaner

does not compute... does not compute.... :lol:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

f4780y said:


> alcohol free - glass cleaner
> 
> does not compute... does not compute.... :lol:


what, you saying it will be rubbish? didnt quite get that


----------



## f4780y

OvEr_KiLL said:


> what, you saying it will be rubbish? didnt quite get that


Not at all mate. Look forward to you telling us. I just associate glass cleaners with alcohol content. Never tried one without (other than vinegar). Hope it is awesome!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

f4780y said:


> Not at all mate. Look forward to you telling us. I just associate glass cleaners with alcohol content. Never tried one without (other than vinegar). Hope it is awesome!


looks good matey 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=381229


----------



## nbray67

Just need to tape up the ST and then I'll crack on with these on it.


----------



## bigalc

sistersvisions said:


> 50th Birthday Present from my wife...


That is a lovely looking wax and pot.

We share the same birthday.
I was the BIG 50 too on Sunday and was given this......well chuffed.





Alan


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

lance from saverschoice because the one i have had for like 1 year has damaged threads and has shredded 2 lance bottles


----------



## Posts001

Spent too much haha

Brought from ultimate finish:

Kamikaze Miyabi
Kamikaze Infinity Wax
10 Applicators


----------



## Garybooth

These goodies came today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07

Bubba nuba turned up today. Smells amazing.


----------



## BTS

Garybooth said:


> These goodies came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like those buckets, are they on the AG sites?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Couple of bits from this week


----------



## Sim

After insisting I didn't want anything for my birthday I was given an ultimatum. Tell me what you want, or I'll get you loads of little bits you probably won't want!

So I suggested money towards a new polisher...



Polisher and pads came from Britemax Direct using their Waxstock discount, and the rest from Polished Bliss (they didn't have the polisher in stock, but would have matched it). Thanks to DPD's change the delivery day service I was able to order before we went away and get it delivered the day we got back :thumb:


----------



## f4780y

Always keen to try out a new detailing gadget. Got myself a pair of Adam's Hose Slides...



Absolutely fantastic. No snags with the power washer hose. Managed to power wash 360 degrees around the car without having to pause once to stop it catching under the front tyres. Great little product.


----------



## steve_07

f4780y said:


> Always keen to try out a new detailing gadget. Got myself a pair of Adam's Hose Slides...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely fantastic. No snags with the power washer hose. Managed to power wash 360 degrees around the car without having to pause once to stop it catching under the front tyres. Great little product.


Like the looks of those. I'm forever having to go back and pull the hose from under the wheels.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Just a box of nitrile gloves from Screwfix and a litre of Tardis.

I was also expecting a microfibre cloth from ebay, but a microfibre beach towel turned up instead


----------



## camerashy

Finish Kare 425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine....now this looks a serious product with good reviews in the PVD magazine


----------



## Scrim-1-

camerashy said:


> Finish Kare 425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine....now this looks a serious product with good reviews in the PVD magazine


It's excellent and for the price you can't go wrong.


----------



## lemansblue92

2 of these to due to the price from costco and another pack of their microfibrers


----------



## mozza_84..

BadgerJCW said:


> Autobrite and a Kirkland. I feel for your paintwork!


Lol like hell i used that freebie crap i stick to my hellshine reaper buffing towel then again sounds like u dont like autobrite oh well

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## mozza_84..

dave-g said:


> Be interested to hear how you get on with the carbanuba, sounds interesting :thumb:










not bad at all mate im happy with it.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Garybooth

BTS said:


> I like those buckets, are they on the AG sites?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


No I got them from here

http://www.ampulla.co.uk/Plastic-Bu...tic-Fermentation-Bucket-And-TE-Lid/p-113-673/

Then added the stickers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

mozza_84.. said:


> not bad at all mate im happy with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Looks to leave a pretty slick glossy look, may add that to my arsenal :thumb:

Nothing like a liquid wax for ease of use :argie:


----------



## mozza_84..

dave-g said:


> Looks to leave a pretty slick glossy look, may add that to my arsenal :thumb:
> 
> Nothing like a liquid wax for ease of use :argie:


&#128402;&#128402; im pleased looks good on moondust silver as well.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

My brother's bought himself some used 18in BMW alloys to put winter tyres on, for his new-to-him BMW 550i :doublesho #notjealousatall

He's getting the tyres fitted this weekend, so I bought a sample pot of FK1000P, some foam applicators, a buffing MF and a waffle weave towel from Serious Performance, so I have a dedicated set to use for wheels when we clean his up and seal them this weekend. 

Oh, and a full size tin of FK1000P and FK2685 "Pink" for me because I needed some easy, cheap, tough LSPs for my Mum's car, my brother's cars, my in-law's car....:lol:


----------



## Typeroz

Just arrived.


----------



## Dr_T

red7, BH snow foam, Meguiars Synthetic X-press wax, Farecla G3 Applicator Waffle Pads, Halfords Microfibre Wheel Glove, Halfords Microfibre Wheel Brush and some sonax BSD


----------



## Alanalan

Hope this helps waxing black car in midday sun.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

Finally ordered this  . Im starting to sound like i know what I'm talking about lol.










Now to decide what snowfoam to get can anyone recommend anything from Sample this


----------



## Hereisphilly

Blackwatch said:


> Finally ordered this  . Im starting to sound like i know what I'm talking about lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to decide what snowfoam to get can anyone recommend anything from Sample this


One's I've personally used and can recommend are ODK Arctic and Obsession Blizzard

Ones I've seen that get good reviews are KKD blizzard and Autoglanz piste (incidentally they're on my list)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy2705

I have just bought Meguiars Deep Crystal Carnauba Wax


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Blackwatch said:


> Finally ordered this  . Im starting to sound like i know what I'm talking about lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to decide what snowfoam to get can anyone recommend anything from Sample this


there is also http://www.cleanyourride.uk/ as well with different stuff 
give odk arctic a go, it cleans well


----------



## MDC250

Blackwatch said:


> Finally ordered this  . Im starting to sound like i know what I'm talking about lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to decide what snowfoam to get can anyone recommend anything from Sample this


As has been suggested you will not be disappointed with the foams from Obsession Wax or ODK. Both clean well and have very good dilution ratios.

I also like The Car Salon's foam if you are getting a few samples from Sample This.

If you want bulk then look at CarChem.

Another one that I don't think necessarily gets fair press is Valet Pro ph Neutral, prefer it over their Advanced Neutral.


----------



## dave-g

Never before have I seen so many snow foam guns on one page :doublesho:lol:


----------



## A&J

dave-g said:


> Never before have I seen so many snow foam guns on one page :doublesho:lol:


And they all look the same :lol:


----------



## f4780y

Got a couple of little areas that are really doing my nut in on the car, including a few hairline scratches on the interior wood panels, so picked myself up a ShineMate - EP803 Rotary Polisher Kit from CleanYourCar, who as always were a pleasure to deal with.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/shinemate-ep803-rotary-polisher-kit/prod_1651.html

That little beauty should allow me to get in and about the dash and centre console 

Also grabbed me a couple more Great White Buffing towels, which are brilliant partners for M&K waxes. Soft, soft, soft!

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/micro...er-1300gsm-great-white-buffing/prod_1490.html


----------



## sean ryan




----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just bought another bottle of wowo's awesome foam which really is awesome! off noddy r32


----------



## stonejedi

My first Slim's order,it won't be my last:thumb:








.SJ.


----------



## camerashy

Nice haul there, mate, I would be interested to hear what you think of the CG MF Wash please, as I'm using the Nanolex one at the moment 
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Hereisphilly

camerashy said:


> Nice haul there, mate, I would be interested to hear what you think of the CG MF Wash please, as I'm using the Nanolex one at the moment
> Thanks
> Dave


I've used both and tbh I can't really tell them apart, so save them money and stick with nanolex

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

camerashy said:


> Nice haul there, mate, I would be interested to hear what you think of the CG MF Wash please, as I'm using the Nanolex one at the moment
> Thanks
> Dave


Yeah will do mate:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

ive used cg microfiber wash and im pretty sure it damaged my towels. they just dont absorb water like they used to, now using adams microfiber revitalizer and brightner now, seems to work well spraying the towels and tiny bit in the washer thing as well


----------



## dave-g

Funnily enough I found that too, my drying towel doesn't like to dry as much.
Hmm.


----------



## stonejedi

Now you lot tell me:lol:i will give it ago and see how i get on with it.SJ.


----------



## camerashy

See now, I don't fancy spraying my towels first, would rather just put the cleaner in the tray.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

camerashy said:


> See now, I don't fancy spraying my towels first, would rather just put the cleaner in the tray.


yeh man you can do that too and it works just as well, check it out on thew adams section and ask jeff anything you want to know, hes very helpful


----------



## super_cds

Blackwatch said:


> Finally ordered this  . Im starting to sound like i know what I'm talking about lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to decide what snowfoam to get can anyone recommend anything from Sample this


this foam is good
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=371923


----------



## Alanalan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1

A few items that turned up this week  The Infinity Super Gloss is actually 150ml as it has a printing error on it and they don't normally make this size tub.


----------



## ah234

Bought one of those super gloss too, a bargain at slightly over 13 quid, for a full sized pot (ish)


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Took advantage of Halfords 3 for 2 yet again, Demonshine, MF wheel brush and a drying cloth.


----------



## dezzy

Just ordered some Dodo Juice Ferrous Dueller and Bilt Hamber soft clay


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Wowo's Contact 121 wax and QD bundle.


----------



## Welshquattro1

ah234 said:


> Bought one of those super gloss too, a bargain at slightly over 13 quid, for a full sized pot (ish)


Wish I had got 2 now at that price :lol:


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Richard1

Optimum No-Rinse (eBay) and 5 Raptor 500gsm edgeless microfibre cloths (saverschoiceuk)


----------



## Mike_Wizz

Got myself a couple new drying towels which are super plush also a bottle of snow foam and some applicators which are also soft quite dense and fine holes









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Bizcam said:


>


I just received some glass canopy have you used it yet.

Gonz.


----------



## grunty-motor

some gyeon things.....


----------



## Bizcam

great gonzo said:


> I just received some glass canopy have you used it yet.
> 
> Gonz.


Hopefully over the weekend.


----------



## great gonzo

Bizcam said:


> Hopefully over the weekend.


Could you let me know how you get on with it please.

Gonz.


----------



## Bizcam

great gonzo said:


> Could you let me know how you get on with it please.
> 
> Gonz.


Will do.


----------



## In2detailing

Richard1 said:


> Optimum No-Rinse (eBay) and 5 Raptor 500gsm edgeless microfibre cloths (saverschoiceuk)


Sexiest cloths ever! :lol:


----------



## BTS

Out in the US at the moment so got myself some Buff and Shine Microfiber Pads after reading good reviews.

6 for $40!










Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

Thanks to Mr Postie and Sample-This I had a nice parcel arrive today....










I have heard a lot of good things about Devil's Blood but also been told to try Piste


----------



## Pittsy

Some Apple detail spray, smells great:thumb:


----------



## jonnyw59

Received this little bundle today.


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Pittsy said:


> Some Apple detail spray, smells great:thumb:





jonnyw59 said:


> Received this little bundle today.
> 
> View attachment 47853


Thanks for business guys. Enjoy


----------



## zoid9969

My wallet has had a fair bit of exercise recently. They aren't detailing products per se, but today I bought some of the "Really Useful" storage boxes, to replace the Ikea "Samla" boxes I've been using to date. The larger 48 litre RU box will make a good home for my countless MF cloths and the like, whilst the 24.5L one can house smaller things.

I've had a new bucket this week (oh, the glamour), and some MF cloths and applicators.

The lovely people at Elite provided me with various goodies, including some posh wax in a wooden box:










I've been toying with getting a DA polisher. A lot of thinking later led to me (eventually) choosing a Rupes Bigfoot LHR15II, which arrived courtesy of Clean and Shiny in the "Deluxe" variety:










You get a rather nice bag, some polishes, an apron and so on.

I was unsure as to whether I might need a smaller polisher for the more intricate areas, so I got the LHR75E from Elite, this time in the "STF" variety:










I haven't used either of the DAs in anger yet. They're both quite hefty and well-built, so it will be interesting to see how they handle.


----------



## reks

I'm sure you'll enjoy both.
The lhr75e works great on the places in between the windows and front and back of the car.(sorry for my english)


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

zoid9969 said:


> My wallet has had a fair bit of exercise recently. They aren't detailing products per se, but today I bought some of the "Really Useful" storage boxes, to replace the Ikea "Samla" boxes I've been using to date. The larger 48 litre RU box will make a good home for my countless MF cloths and the like, whilst the 24.5L one can house smaller things.
> 
> I've had a new bucket this week (oh, the glamour), and some MF cloths and applicators.
> 
> The lovely people at Elite provided me with various goodies, including some posh wax in a wooden box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been toying with getting a DA polisher. A lot of thinking later led to me (eventually) choosing a Rupes Bigfoot LHR15II, which arrived courtesy of Clean and Shiny in the "Deluxe" variety:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get a rather nice bag, some polishes, an apron and so on.
> 
> I was unsure as to whether I might need a smaller polisher for the more intricate areas, so I got the LHR75E from Elite, this time in the "STF" variety:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used either of the DAs in anger yet. They're both quite hefty and well-built, so it will be interesting to see how they handle.


Wolfgang such an epic wax enjoy :argie::thumb:


----------



## DrT

ah234 said:


> Bought one of those super gloss too, a bargain at slightly over 13 quid, for a full sized pot (ish)


Me too after seeing this post lol


----------



## moochin

150ml pot of infinity wax super gloss hybrid £15 delivered 
Bargain.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel

These little treats arrived today, sadly gonna be about two weeks before I get to play with them as I'm back at work tomorrow


----------



## camerashy

Glare Pro Polish is one of the best, mate, I'm sure you will really be pleased with the finish it leaves behind.


----------



## BlueMikey

Just bought some Dodo SNH from eBay


----------



## danwel

camerashy said:


> Glare Pro Polish is one of the best, mate, I'm sure you will really be pleased with the finish it leaves behind.


Yeah nothing but good things so jumped in and bought the three as that's all I need.

Gonna probably have a clear out of some stuff now lol


----------



## Talidan

Onyx smells like nothing iv ever smelt before so nice can't wait to use it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate

From the last few weeks


----------



## jamiepollock643

Adams order arrived! These are every bit as good as the rest of the products I've tried so far.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

ODK Concours and mini applicators 
ODK Jet shampoo


----------



## Dazzel81

Picked up a bargain from Infinity Wax :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Dazzel81 said:


> Picked up a bargain from Infinity Wax :thumb:


I'm so tempted by these popping up everywhere!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzel81

Hereisphilly said:


> I'm so tempted by these popping up everywhere!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Can't go wrong for £13.49 delivered :thumb: been wanting to try one of their wax's


----------



## dave-g

Just received mine too, smells awesome!

Try on the weekend I reckon.


----------



## Patchy

4 panel pots from wax planet, excited already!


----------



## peterdoherty

Few bits and pieces from recent trip to the states:


Mostly from Amazon & Walmart (FYI noticed walmart was usually cheaper than target or kmart)


----------



## phooeyman

Dazzel81 said:


> Can't go wrong for £13.49 delivered :thumb: been wanting to try one of their wax's


Where from bud???


----------



## -Raven-

I got myself a gallon of Angelwax Fast Foam, the best cleaning snow foam ever!

Also got some more Angelwax Superior shampoo and H2GO windscreen treatment so I don't run out. Fantastic products these!


----------



## A&J

Has angelwax changed the formula or color of fastfoam. Mine is red!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## 350Chris

-Raven- said:


> I got myself a gallon of Angelwax Fast Foam, the best cleaning snow foam ever!
> 
> Also got some more Angelwax Superior shampoo and H2GO windscreen treatment so I don't run out. Fantastic products these!


 Their foam is next on my list once I run through my current drum - I am foaming everything to use it up - even the neighbours cars :lol:

I have also just used H2GO for the first time - it is jaw droppingly awesome!


----------



## Hereisphilly

A&J said:


> Has angelwax changed the formula or color of fastfoam. Mine is red!


Yeah I think they changed it, but I got mine last year at waxstock and it was green 


350Chris said:


> Their foam is next on my list once I run through my current drum - I am foaming everything to use it up - even the neighbours cars
> 
> I have also just used H2GO for the first time - it is jaw droppingly awesome!


It's great stuff isn't it, smells foul but doesn't half work

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1

My first Fourthwax 

It's a tweaked version of their summer wax and Raspberry lemonade scented


----------



## Hereisphilly

Welshquattro1 said:


> My first Fourthwax
> 
> It's a tweaked version of their summer wax and Raspberry lemonade scented


I so wanted one of these but they sold out in minutes!

Might just have to get the normal summer one

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

Got some TFR, SnowFoam and a sample pot of the Iron off from Power Maxed ( With a free pen to sweeten the deal   ). Also picked up a new wash mitt.










What are peoples views on the PM Range?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Blackwatch said:


> Got some TFR, SnowFoam and a sample pot of the Iron off from Power Maxed ( With a free pen to sweeten the deal   ). Also picked up a new wash mitt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are peoples views on the PM Range?


From the things ive tried, it's a bit hit and miss

The hits are really good however - TFR, CJW&W, glass cleaner, rain off

Heard good things about the snow foam, summer & winter jackets, iron off

I'm not amazed by the qd, the shampoo, regular wheel cleaner & polishes are meant to be quite poor

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Hereisphilly said:


> From the things ive tried, it's a bit hit and miss
> 
> The hits are really good however - TFR, CJW&W, glass cleaner, rain off
> 
> Heard good things about the snow foam, summer & winter jackets, iron off
> 
> I'm not amazed by the qd, the shampoo, regular wheel cleaner & polishes are meant to be quite poor
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


QD is pretty decent I thought, makes for a really good drying aid and sits well on plastics and glass.

I also like both the regular and heavy duty wheel cleaners.

Like you say the JW&W and TFR are definite hits.


----------



## Hereisphilly

MDC250 said:


> QD is pretty decent I thought, makes for a really good drying aid and sits well on plastics and glass.
> 
> I also like both the regular and heavy duty wheel cleaners.
> 
> Like you say the JW&W and TFR are definite hits.


I've only ever used it as a straight up qd and thought it was quite smeary, but then I've only used it the twice until it got relegated to the bottom of the pile

Might try it as a drying aid, see how I get on

I've not used either of the wheel cleaners, but heard that the regular one basically doesn't do anything, but the stain remover is meant to be good

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Hereisphilly said:


> I've only ever used it as a straight up qd and thought it was quite smeary, but then I've only used it the twice until it got relegated to the bottom of the pile
> 
> Might try it as a drying aid, see how I get on
> 
> I've not used either of the wheel cleaners, but heard that the regular one basically doesn't do anything, but the stain remover is meant to be good
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The heavy duty is great for the relative who asks you to give the car the once over and it's clear it's never seen a wash in years 

Generally use the regular strength stuff when it's been a few weeks between washes on mine and need something a little stronger than a shampoo with them being sealed with C5.

Reckon you might get on with the QD as a drying aid


----------



## Dazzel81

phooeyman said:


> Where from bud???


From here fella but it's sold out now 

http://www.infinitywax.com/product/supergloss-hybrid-wax-150ml/


----------



## phooeyman

Dazzel81 said:


> From here fella but it's sold out now
> 
> http://www.infinitywax.com/product/supergloss-hybrid-wax-150ml/


Cheers..Wow shame


----------



## Welshquattro1

Hereisphilly said:


> I so wanted one of these but they sold out in minutes!
> 
> Might just have to get the normal summer one
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yeah sold all of them in 2 minutes I believe :doublesho


----------



## Mikesphotaes

This applicator and pads today......

https://www.walmart.com/ip/AutoDrive-AutoDrive-Microtex-5-Pack-Wax-Applicator-and-Tool/35737151

Mind you, after seeing the Meguiars Gold wax for under $11, will see what I can do to lighten the wife's suitcase before the end of this holiday!:lol:


----------



## Welshquattro1

I can't resist a good deal


----------



## MDC250

24 x Wo-Wo applicators direct from Wo-Wo, love the storage bags so handy 

PM tar remover
2 x Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner from ECP

Pot of Z Glasur and some Z samples from the sales thread.


----------



## chongo

MDC250 said:


> 24 x Wo-Wo applicators direct from Wo-Wo, love the storage bags so handy
> 
> PM tar remover
> 2 x Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner from ECP
> 
> Pot of Z Glasur and some Z samples from the sales thread.


What's Glasur like to use:thumb:


----------



## Wilco

A dream. Do a panel, two at most then remove. It doesn't have to cure so no chance of being grabby. Epic wax.


----------



## ah234

Just got some KKD glass cleaner with a KKD streak buster on the HDD thursday sale


----------



## MDC250

chongo said:


> What's Glasur like to use:thumb:





Wilco said:


> A dream. Do a panel, two at most then remove. It doesn't have to cure so no chance of being grabby. Epic wax.


Wilco's comments pretty much sum it up for me 

Ridiculously easy to apply, water behaviour is great and lasts well.

Have used Glasur, Concours, Atlantique and Vintage with some Royale yet to try.

Atlantique probably just about edges it for me overall.

A well respected member on here once said to me that the mid range Z waxes perform pretty much up there with the high end waxes and cannot disagree.


----------



## chewy_

MDC250 said:


> A well respected member on here once said to me that the mid range Z waxes perform pretty much up there with the high end waxes and cannot disagree.


Are you talking about Ital or Titanium?


----------



## Hereisphilly

ah234 said:


> Just got some KKD glass cleaner with a KKD streak buster on the HDD thursday sale


Got that email too, you don't know if it comes with a trigger at all do you?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234

Hereisphilly said:


> Got that email too, you don't know if it comes with a trigger at all do you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


No clue, I usually put it into an AG pro bottle so not overly fussed
I would hope it comes with a trigger tho


----------



## Hereisphilly

ah234 said:


> No clue, I usually put it into an AG pro bottle so not overly fussed
> I would hope it comes with a trigger tho


Yeah I've just used up my last handi-hold bottle and trigger, desperately need to get more

Might have to use this in another bottle methinks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

chewy_ said:


> Are you talking about Ital or Titanium?


It was with reference to Glasur, not used either Ital or Titanium. I suspect any of the Z waxes are quality.


----------



## Peter77

ah234 said:


> Just got some KKD glass cleaner with a KKD streak buster on the HDD thursday sale


What's the HDD Thursday sale. I'm missing out on something. Hate missing a bargain


----------



## chongo

Peter77 said:


> What's the HDD Thursday sale. I'm missing out on something. Hate missing a bargain


40% off.


----------



## sean ryan

ah234 said:


> Just got some KKD glass cleaner with a KKD streak buster on the HDD thursday sale


Sorry if i sound silly but what's HDD?


----------



## Hereisphilly

sean ryan said:


> Sorry if i sound silly but what's HDD?


High definition detail

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Hereisphilly said:


> High definition detail
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions




----------



## sean ryan




----------



## Hereisphilly

Bargain from ECP










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## F1 CJE UK

I just took the plunge and ordered a Rupes Bigfoot 2, :buffer::buffer:


----------



## chongo

F1 CJE UK said:


> I just took the plunge and ordered a Rupes Bigfoot 2, :buffer::buffer:


You won't regret it:buffer: great machine, 15 or 21:buffer:


----------



## F1 CJE UK

15, I had the Meg 220 and it failed last week mid 3 day detail of my other halfs mini. I don't normally use a da more than once or twice a year but thought I would treat myself.


----------



## puntohgt77

I used to purchase Tardis off eBay however the last lot I bought must of been massively watered down as it didn't touch the tar spots on my car.

Managed to see an Autosmart Truck on my travels and spoke to the very friendly rep and purchased a 5ltr tub. He chucked in a pump and spray bottle as well!


----------



## danwel

puntohgt77 said:


> I used to purchase Tardis off eBay however the last lot I bought must of been massively watered down as it didn't touch the tar spots on my car.
> 
> Managed to see an Autosmart Truck on my travels and spoke to the very friendly rep and purchased a 5ltr tub. He chucked in a pump and spray bottle as well!


Yeah your last lot must have been watered down because if Tardis can't remove the tar spots on the car you really have no hope as this is strong stuff


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

MDC250 said:


> Wilco's comments pretty much sum it up for me
> 
> Ridiculously easy to apply, water behaviour is great and lasts well.
> 
> Have used Glasur, Concours, Atlantique and Vintage with some Royale yet to try.
> 
> Atlantique probably just about edges it for me overall.
> 
> A well respected member on here once said to me that the mid range Z waxes perform pretty much up there with the high end waxes and cannot disagree.


I used Z Atlantique yesterday it gives nice gloss but as all Z waxes smell and water behaviour out of this world , Imho the difference between Z waxes is between durability and blingy finish (nuance) , Full of Joy with Zymol waxes especially with Glasur :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

puntohgt77 said:


> I used to purchase Tardis off eBay however the last lot I bought must of been massively watered down as it didn't touch the tar spots on my car.
> 
> Managed to see an Autosmart Truck on my travels and spoke to the very friendly rep and purchased a 5ltr tub. He chucked in a pump and spray bottle as well!


I need one of those pumps for my tardis tin, didn't know you could get them!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chewy_

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I used Z Atlantique yesterday it gives nice gloss but as *all Z waxes smell and water behaviour out of this world*


MAXI, I wouldn't say the Detail wax smells out of this world. It's quite strong smelling, but then it is intended for front and rear wings, bumpers etc:thumb:

What do you think of Ital and Titanium, do have either of those?


----------



## Mike_Wizz

Hereisphilly said:


> I need one of those pumps for my tardis tin, didn't know you could get them!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I need to get one of them too stuff seems to have a habit of getting everywhere even with a funnel :/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## puntohgt77

I've got the Autosmart guys number so if you're really struggling to get hold of a pump I'll see if I can catch him again next week and grab one for you and stick it in the post. He gave me this one free with my Tardis so might charge a small fee but it is much better than messing about with a funnel etc.


----------



## Kam09

puntohgt77 said:


> I used to purchase Tardis off eBay however the last lot I bought must of been massively watered down as it didn't touch the tar spots on my car.
> 
> Managed to see an Autosmart Truck on my travels and spoke to the very friendly rep and purchased a 5ltr tub. He chucked in a pump and spray bottle as well!


How much did you pay for this? If u don't mind me asking..


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

chewy_ said:


> MAXI, I wouldn't say the Detail wax smells out of this world. It's quite strong smelling, but then it is intended for front and rear wings, bumpers etc:thumb:
> 
> What do you think of Ital and Titanium, do have either of those?


Hi Chewy  I forgot to put Zymol Detail in my basket! I will order Z Titamium and Ital soon , I ordered Rupes Bigfoot Nano Ibrid .


----------



## chewy_

Ital is the best one imh. The Nano Ibrid sounds like a great machine! I bought a Rupes Bigfoot mark II LHR15 as it came with a 5" backing plate, where as the LHR21 comes with 6". It's very good, I mainly use it for polish/compounding, but I prefer the rotary for final finish. Finish by rotary is like Gillette, the best a man can get:thumb:


----------



## Jue

Hi all, still a newbie to all this. You guys have fantastic set up's. Any how still having a good look around & think I might of caught the bug


----------



## Jue

Hi Pete, can't reply to pms for some reason? Got the brushes from Aldi £4.99 down to 99p Everything else was good old Halfords 3 for 2.


----------



## Blackwatch

not bought it yet but thinking of getting one of these for when out cleaning.....

https://www.aldi.co.uk/camouflage-diy-tote-bag/p/093720079993701


----------



## Jue

Blackwatch said:


> not bought it yet but thinking of getting one of these for when out cleaning.....
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/camouflage-diy-tote-bag/p/093720079993701


That's no good mate, you won't be able to find it


----------



## Peter77

Jue said:


> Hi Pete, can't reply to pms for some reason? Got the brushes from Aldi £4.99 down to 99p Everything else was good old Halfords 3 for 2.


Thanks jue


----------



## Hereisphilly

Another bargain from PM @ BTCC, only £5!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## forge197

Just ordered some Wheel Woolies from Slims and Alloy Wheel Mitt and Drying Towel from Wo-Wo.


----------



## bradleymarky

Just ordered some SP paint cleanser, cant believe how good this stuff is.

Also noticed they are selling Duragloss but remover 650ml for £2.95.....


----------



## suds

Topped up my AG shampoo 3 for 2. Not exactly exiting but this new formulation is superb :thumb:


----------



## Vw_Jay

Just tried out some infinity rapid detail spray for the first time rather impressed😊









Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

AutoFinesse, AngelWax & Chemical guys!

This is what the Mrs got me for my birthday. A few bits was also from friends!


----------



## Miggyt

Rob D 88 said:


> AutoFinesse, AngelWax & Chemical guys!
> 
> This is what the Mrs got me for my birthday. A few bits was also from friends!


She's a keeper! :thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88

Miggyt said:


> She's a keeper! :thumb:


Haha, thanks MiggyT

My DAS Pro is also on the way wit the Chemical Guys Hex Pads and sample set.
They will be coming with a bottle of CG V07 and VSS...

Got everything I need now!


----------



## camerashy

Rob D 88 said:


> Got everything I need now!


Until the next day.....lol nice haul there


----------



## puntohgt77

Kam09 said:


> How much did you pay for this? If u don't mind me asking..


£15 - I was paying £8 delivered for 500ml off eBay.


----------



## Jue

Miggyt said:


> She's a keeper! :thumb:


X2 :thumb:


----------



## Bill58

I ordered 30ml of Kamikaze Collection Miyabi Coat. Hoping it arrives by Thursday just in time for my new Sportage arriving.


----------



## Moet1974

Hereisphilly said:


> Bargain from ECP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


This for me still stands out above all the new qd's we see week by week. Adds the bling and lasts a fair while too. Have a play with 60:40 to BSD. :thumb:


----------



## goodison1972

Rob D 88 said:


> AutoFinesse, AngelWax & Chemical guys!
> 
> This is what the Mrs got me for my birthday. A few bits was also from friends!


wow!!:buffer:


----------



## jonnyw59

This arrived today from CYC :thumb:


----------



## Blackwatch

Picked the SRP and wheel brush thingy up from Halfrauds but the rest I nipped round to HDD for


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Meguiar's G3501 DA Compound Power Pack
CG Hex logic White Pad 5.5"
CG Hex logic Blue Pad 4"
Griot's Garage Orange Polishing Pad 3"
Optimum Power Clean

And now I'm looking for backing plate for 4" pad !


----------



## crazylegs

Been to see my autosmart rep today


----------



## sistersvisions

£3.99 off the bay of e....


----------



## phooeyman

Hereisphilly said:


> Another bargain from PM @ BTCC, only £5!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Great price is this online bud?


----------



## Hereisphilly

phooeyman said:


> Great price is this online bud?


Yep, it's online, but not at that price I'm afraid, it was their show deal at the BTCC at Rockingham

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234

phooeyman said:


> Great price is this online bud?


With holiday30 it's 5.66 for the bottle at ECP with free delivery :thumb:


----------



## Typeroz

Recent purchases.


----------



## *Dan*

Got the Soft99 Scratch Wax delivered today. Very impressed with a test spot!


----------



## shane_c

Where are you all buying Infinity super gloss wax?


----------



## moochin

shane_c said:


> Where are you all buying Infinity super gloss wax?


Mine was from their site.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shane_c

moochin said:


> Mine was from their site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Seems to be gone from the site, probably missed the boat


----------



## Typeroz

shane_c said:


> Seems to be gone from the site, probably missed the boat


There were a limited number of tins due to them not having the correct labels.They have 30ml printed on a 150ml tin so were reduced in price hence all gone in a few days!


----------



## dundeepeh

Today I bought 5L of nilco nilglass from b&q for a fiver, also delivered was car pro essence and chemical guys jetseal 109


----------



## woodym3

Sonax BSD x2. Bad manners not to at under a tenner from ECP.


----------



## Miggyt

Finally popped my M&K cherry!


----------



## steelghost

Miggyt said:


> Finally popped my M&K cherry!


That's not popping it, that's putting a pipe bomb under it and lighting the fuse!


----------



## Hereisphilly

Wowsers!
Can I ask how much that set you back?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kam09

Received my gallon of fk #425 from cyc


----------



## A&J

10 ml of Optimum Gloss-coat
Surf city Garage rinse free wash & wax
CG quantum black pad
A spray bottle


----------



## Posts001

Menz 400
Menz 2500
Menz 3800
Quantum hexlogic green pad


----------



## steve_07

Also a flexipads tyre applicator.


----------



## mike90

First order from autoglanz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

My kit from the other day is now complete!



Birthday gifts from the weekend!


----------



## dholdi

Rob D 88 said:


> My kit from the other day is now complete!
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday gifts from the weekend!


Nice, however I would ask whoever got you the Citrus Power to ask for a full bottle next time


----------



## arkadur

Got a foam Lance for pre wash, so now I can use 2 kind of soap without mess

Each soap with separate Lance

Also got more drying towels,from auto finance.









Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithfull

Just turned up 









Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnyw59

Took advantage of prestige car cares bank holiday offer.


----------



## sean ryan




----------



## In2detailing

Hello.

My name is Imran....and i'm an addict :lol:


----------



## Bizcam

Saverschoice said:


> Hello.
> 
> My name is Imran....and i'm an addict :lol:


Coming on nicely Imran.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Saverschoice said:


> Hello.
> 
> My name is Imran....and i'm an addict :lol:


 Who is this Imran :lol:


----------



## Sicskate

That's nothing...


----------



## dave-g

Picked up a dodo juice carnauba canister from eBay.... Always wanted one for some reason :lol:


----------



## Sleepy2705

Nice Autoglym set :lol::lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## sean ryan




----------



## chewy_

I made this small order with Fifth Element wax. Angelwax threw in the detailing bag and blue rinse as a freebie:thumb:

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpspy5jyaag.jpg.html]


----------



## uberbmw

My OCD got the better of me like someone else on here and made my own afew more to do...


----------



## Blackwatch

uberbmw said:


> My OCD got the better of me like someone else on here and made my own afew more to do...


You should sell them....I know I would buy some.


----------



## uberbmw

Might get done for copyright or something lol


----------



## Blackwatch

could do 

Miguiars
PoorLads
Zainy
101
Bob's

etc

I'll get my coat :lol::lol:


----------



## uberbmw

Lmao :lol:


----------



## Jack R

A couple of new chemical guys 6" pads and some collinte no.845


----------



## MDC250

A very generous 30ml of...


----------



## Typeroz

Raptor's arrived today! Highly recommended.


----------



## chongo

Just about to post a pic of them but you have save me not doing it. They feel better than the grey ones.


----------



## Blackwatch

Another trip to HDD over at Barnsley and another mini haul....back off again next week...this is addictive lol.


----------



## camerashy

Blackwatch - be interested to hear your thoughts on the Silverback please and if possible compared to the AF and Uber Drying Towels.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Scotie

MDC250 said:


> A very generous 30ml of...


where did you buy this?


----------



## MDC250

Direct from Infinity Wax; one of the forum members posted up they were back in stock a little while back so hunted it down on their Faceache site.


----------



## Wilco

Got any bigger pics? I can just about make that out from the moon lol


----------



## Blackwatch

camerashy said:


> Blackwatch - be interested to hear your thoughts on the Silverback please and if possible compared to the AF and Uber Drying Towels.
> Thanks
> Dave


Where can I get one of the AF or Uber towels from and I will willing write a report


----------



## rob267

Kkd blizzard snow foam.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## banarno

uberbmw said:


> My OCD got the better of me like someone else on here and made my own afew more to do...


How on earth did you make those awesome stickers mate?


----------



## uberbmw

banarno said:


> How on earth did you make those awesome stickers mate?


With a laser printer, some label stickers and messing around photoshop


----------



## steve_07

First delivery of Adams products. Looking forward to trying these out.


----------



## Miggyt




----------



## moochin

Got myself 5L power maxed APC. rapid delivery too. Next day "BAM"

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Couple of my favourite super plushes


----------



## Rob D 88

Only been super into this detailing for a few months and it's starting to get silly! Just cannot stop spending!

Adam's Waterless Wash
Adam's Waterless Wash Towels x2
Adam's New Double Soft Towel (900gsm)
Adam's Tester Detail Spray


----------



## sean ryan

Rob D 88 said:


> Only been super into this detailing for a few months and it's starting to get silly! Just cannot stop spending!
> 
> Adam's Waterless Wash
> Adam's Waterless Wash Towels x2
> Adam's New Double Soft Towel (900gsm)
> Adam's Tester Detail Spray


Adam's stuff is great im a big fan of their product's you'll love them + the shampoo and detail spray are awesome buddy :thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88

sean ryan said:


> Adam's stuff is great im a big fan of their product's you'll love them + the shampoo and detail spray are awesome buddy :thumb:


Sean,

I have watched a lot of their videos on YouTube and reviews on DW and they do look impressive. I received mine from Prestige Car Shop and the customer service there from Jeff is top notch!

I currently have a new stash of Auto Finesse, Chemical Guys and will start on Adam's... Oh dear more money!

I want to put another order in for some H2o Guard & Gloss, Detail Spray, Wheel Cleaner and a clay bar!

You used any of them before?


----------



## A&J

500ml of Carshinefactory Iron off - Fallout remover
500ml of Optimum paint prep - wax & oil residue remover


----------



## sean ryan

Rob D 88 said:


> Sean,
> 
> I have watched a lot of their videos on YouTube and reviews on DW and they do look impressive. I received mine from Prestige Car Shop and the customer service there from Jeff is top notch!
> 
> I currently have a new stash of Auto Finesse, Chemical Guys and will start on Adam's... Oh dear more money!
> 
> I want to put another order in for some H2o Guard & Gloss, Detail Spray, Wheel Cleaner and a clay bar!
> 
> You used any of them before?


Iv'e used H2o Guard & Gloss, Detail Spray & Wheel Cleaner all awesome tbh :thumb:


----------



## Mike_Wizz

Got my self a black billet  









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

ODK Group Wax Edition One
going to be an absolute cracker when i try it


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Rob D 88 said:


> Only been super into this detailing for a few months and it's starting to get silly! Just cannot stop spending!
> 
> Adam's Waterless Wash
> Adam's Waterless Wash Towels x2
> Adam's New Double Soft Towel (900gsm)
> Adam's Tester Detail Spray


Thanks for your business buddy


----------



## Hakim Hussain

I used ultimate compound today and when I rinsed out my micriofiber it turned the sink read and the car is blue also after that meguiars ultimate past wax was very difficult to use and taking a long time to dry


----------



## arkadur

Got auto finesse drying towel, car pro perl, and car soap from local guy who manufacturer detailing products. 

Not bad soap at all. Foamy and PH natural 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## geraintthomas

Quite a lot!

- Victoria Concours Wax
- Megs 105 & 205
- Autobrite Purple Rain
- Set of 5 detailing brushes
- Set of 3 foam brushes
- Set of 3 nail brushes
- DA pad cleaning brush
- Wheel woolie
- Knee pads
- Clear protective glasses (cycling glasses)
- Cree torch for swirl correction
- Flowers for the girlfriend so she's not angry at all this


----------



## Welshquattro1

Another to add to my Obsession wax collection


----------



## dave-g

Ordered a new bmd Odysseus sample, and the new obsession anniversary wax.. Oops.


----------



## Blackwatch

Living near High Def Detailing and visiting is getting expensive lol.


----------



## reks

Ez detailing brush mini.
Nice for my titanium wheels on my ford.


----------



## Welshquattro1

A little order from Dooka turned up today. Fast delivery and a few samples put in aswell


----------



## K777mk2

GTECHNIQ:
Panel wipe
c5
w5 citrus APC
lint pads
w6 iron remover


----------



## Kam09

Wowo mf cloths x6
Wowo glass Cloths x3
Applicator pads x8


----------



## rob267

ODK Jet and Entourage









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Wizz

A unused billet of ******* 









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Blackwatch said:


> Living near High Def Detailing and visiting is getting expensive lol.


you must be local to me! i live around a mile and half from HDD :doublesho


----------



## wd40

Not purchased as such but my competition winnings arrived earlier this week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan




----------



## cufc1111

Dooka wash pad and wheel mitt
Obsession Wax Purify shampoo
Bilt Hammer Surfex


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## camerashy

Niiiice MAXI


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

camerashy said:


> Niiiice MAXI


Thank you Dave


----------



## Pittsy

Show off Maxi:lol:


----------



## Teufel

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


Would love one but the price tag keep me rethinking it all the time !


----------



## danwel

Teufel said:


> Would love one but the price tag keep me rethinking it all the time !


I'm same, just would t get the use out of it for the price of it


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## dave-g

A skullcandy arrived today


----------



## *Dan*




----------



## sean ryan

It's that time of year


----------



## great gonzo

sean ryan said:


> It's that time of year


Ooooo like that bottle, need a couple of them for my Verso mixes. 
Expensive??
Gonz.


----------



## sean ryan

great gonzo said:


> Ooooo like that bottle, need a couple of them for my Verso mixes.
> Expensive??
> Gonz.


£4 Polished Bliss (Free Delivery) :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate

sean ryan said:


> £4 Polished Bliss (Free Delivery) :thumb:


I believe cheaper if you buy 3 or more.


----------



## Titanium Htail

Ramer sponge for waxing....had a few working very work plus economical.


John Tht.


----------



## scratcher

Picked up a compressor from Lidl.
Seems decent. Dried a car pretty easily, built pressure in no time at all.


----------



## tarbyonline

A nilfisk c130 from Argos! Many thanks to everyone who has advised to go for a nilfisk over karcher over the years - very pleased with it as a replacement for my overheating k2!


----------



## sean ryan

Sicskate said:


> I believe cheaper if you buy 3 or more.


Yes that's right buddy buy 3 or more save 5% or buy 6 or more save 10% :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

invested in a small spot pad set,

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/machine-polishing-pads/shinemate-mini-detail-pads/cat_163.html

green, yellow, blue and red pads, and a set of wool pads, shall have to see what they're like


----------



## *Dan*

A few goodies for the winter prep arrived, along with aload of freebies from Slims!


----------



## sean ryan

Amazing service and speedy delivery as usual from Savers Choice :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Slightly late to the party but been itching to see what the fuss is about










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Hereisphilly said:


> Slightly late to the party but been itching to see what the fuss is about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Great stuff :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Got theses 3 today for £5 from Boyes Stores :thumb:


----------



## JayMac

My order from Dooka came yesterday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Thank You Infinity Wax :thumb:


----------



## steve_07

It may look like a normal dooka pad from the packaging but this bad boy is the new osha pad


----------



## Kam09

steve_07 said:


> It may look like a normal dooka pad from the packaging but this bad boy is the new osha pad


Damn! I've been waiting for about a month for these Osha pads lol! I THINK THERE SHOULD BE A GB ON THESE!


----------



## Hereisphilly

steve_07 said:


> It may look like a normal dooka pad from the packaging but this bad boy is the new osha pad


Are these out now?

I haven't seen anything announced anywhere, and dooka's website doesn't say anything either

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234

What's the difference? Super curious and can't find anything on website


----------



## steve_07

Hereisphilly said:


> Are these out now?
> 
> I haven't seen anything announced anywhere, and dooka's website doesn't say anything either
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I don't believe they are yet. I know packaging is definitely still waiting. I'm only lucky enough because there were no large normal pads in Stock. 


Kam09 said:


> Damn! I've been waiting for about a month for these Osha pads lol! I THINK THERE SHOULD BE A GB ON THESE!


I'm sure when they become available Rob will be along with the info on them.


----------



## Pittsy

ah234 said:


> What's the difference? Super curious and can't find anything on website


The difference is that it has a more dense pile in it :thumb:



steve_07 said:


> It may look like a normal dooka pad from the packaging but this bad boy is the new osha pad


Ermmmm it looks like one


----------



## nick_mcuk

Pittsy said:


> The difference is that it has a more dense pile in it :thumb:
> 
> Ermmmm it looks like one


I have been using mine for months, never thought Dooka would improve on the originals but he did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

nick_mcuk said:


> I have been using mine for months, never thought Dooka would improve on the originals but he did.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You've got one too??
Awww man!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk

I have all 3 sizes but then it was in return for helping out with something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy

nick_mcuk said:


> I have been using mine for months, never thought Dooka would improve on the originals but he did.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## Gas head

kranzle 1152 - thought I would give it a go
dooka wheel shampoo - not used yet
carpro trix iron and tar remover - seems quite good while testing the kranzle
new backing plate for the flex


----------



## jr250

[/URL][/IMG]

Popped into Angelwax HQ in Glasgow last week for some supplies. Got a few freebies including the bag.


----------



## Jue

jr250 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Popped into Angelwax HQ in Glasgow last week for some supplies. Got a few freebies including the bag.


Wow, nice :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

steve_07 said:


> It may look like a normal dooka pad from the packaging but this bad boy is the new osha pad


It doesn't say it's the new pad on the site how do you know it is i cant see anything?


----------



## steve_07

sean ryan said:


> It doesn't say it's the new pad on the site how do you know it is i cant see anything?


I have the new osha pad due to no stock of the current dooka pad in large. I was contacted by Rob to let me know.

The osha is awaiting packaging hence the current dooka packaging I have and more stock. It should be available soon.


----------



## sean ryan

steve_07 said:


> I have the new osha pad due to no stock of the current dooka pad in large. I was contacted by Rob to let me know.
> 
> The osha is awaiting packaging hence the current dooka packaging I have and more stock. It should be available soon.


Nice 1 you lucky mofo lol I want 1 i have the old 1 about a year now and it's still the same as day 1 and i use it twice a week :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

5m of 6mm nylon tubing so I can modify all my atomiza triggers so that they finally reach the bottom of handi hold bottles

Ocd I know but it drives me nuts, so I've done enough for all my bottles!



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Hereisphilly said:


> 5m of 6mm nylon tubing so I can modify all my atomiza triggers so that they finally reach the bottom of handi hold bottles
> 
> Ocd I know but it drives me nuts, so I've done enough for all my bottles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Where did you buy the tubing?


----------



## Hereisphilly

sean ryan said:


> Where did you buy the tubing?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/381345930191

You want the 6mm OD stuff and that's the natural colour

Fyi the perfect length is 265mm of tubing 😁

You have the same issue too?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Hereisphilly said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/381345930191
> 
> You want the 6mm OD stuff and that's the natural colour
> 
> Fyi the perfect length is 265mm of tubing 😁
> 
> You have the same issue too?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Excellent buddy thanks & yes it does my head in lol :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

sean ryan said:


> Excellent buddy thanks & yes it does my head in lol :thumb:


It's crazy that the best shape bottles and the best triggers don't work properly together, so this fixes it
Nylon too so nice and chem resistant

The wife has given me some dodgy looks as I chop up 18 of these but I don't care haha!

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Hereisphilly said:


> It's crazy that the best shape bottles and the best triggers don't work properly together, so this fixes it
> Nylon too so nice and chem resistant
> 
> The wife has given me some dodgy looks as I chop up 18 of these but I don't care haha!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


Yea i'll be getting those look's soon myself lol Thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Another step in my journey to be full BH....










With an added side of Slim's Birthday box...










Score!!

First time using, won't be the last.


----------



## Blackwatch

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Another step in my journey to be full BH....
> 
> First time using, won't be the last.


Whats the Bilt Hamber foam like bud, I have used Angel Wax FastFoam, and KKD Blizzard recently but have wondered about the BH stuff.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Blackwatch said:


> Whats the Bilt Hamber foam like bud.


Will let you know saturday! Haven't used it yet but stellar reviews and I like the brand so going all in.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Ooooh yeah!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

Hereisphilly said:


> Ooooh yeah!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


You are going to love that beasty. What pads are you going to use?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

moochin said:


> You are going to love that beasty. What pads are you going to use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm looking forward to it! 
Either lake country hybrids or hydrotechs, can't quite decide yet

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

OK. I rate the ht pads and the scholl concepts spider pads. Either way you'll notice a huge difference. Good luck and enjoy👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## -Raven-

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


I got this charger and it's a handy little unit! It works well!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

-Raven- said:


> I got this charger and it's a handy little unit! It works well!


very good news  After five hours of charging its still in Step3 I think I need 10 hours more for fully charge I used Cig lighter conector.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Super fast delivery from Prestige!
Keen to try this out









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Hereisphilly said:


> Super fast delivery from Prestige!
> Keen to try this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


its nice mate i sprayed my cloths down and filled up the ball thing and stuck it in at 40c, works well  enjoy


----------



## sean ryan




----------



## camerashy

OvEr_KiLL said:


> its nice mate i sprayed my cloths down and filled up the ball thing and stuck it in at 40c, works well  enjoy


After spraying the individual cloths, do you put 50ml in the ball or more??
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Blackwatch

Popped over to CYC and got the DAS6 Pro on the GB and got some Mezerna Heavy cut ( FG400 ) to try out as well. Then popped over to HDD again today to get another bottle of AD Cherry Glaze and got one of the S20 sample packs to try


----------



## Nidge76

I got myself some Auto Finesse Tough Prep & Tough Coat ready for winter prep. Also got some AF Glisten.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

camerashy said:


> After spraying the individual cloths, do you put 50ml in the ball or more??
> Thanks
> Dave


i duno how much goes in the ball thing as i have a rubber thing with a hole in the middle and i just fill it up lol
if they are not too dirty i guess just spraying them will work but i do both as mine are quite bad sometimes.
see what jeff says in the adams section


----------



## dave-g

A bouncers wax burst and odk paint cleanser from the sales section on here.

Might have to eBay some of my waxes it's getting out of hand :lol::lol:


----------



## Prestige car care shop

camerashy said:


> After spraying the individual cloths, do you put 50ml in the ball or more??
> Thanks
> Dave


I normally spray 2oz straight into the cloths then, if it a big load i will add an oz straight into the detergent cup thingy :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Prestige car care shop said:


> I normally spray 2oz straight into the cloths then, if it a big load i will add an oz straight into the detergent cup thingy :thumb:


is that as well as spraying them jeff?


----------



## J306TD

These arrived yesterday










Need to work out what dilution to use

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Hereisphilly

J306TD said:


> These arrived yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to work out what dilution to use
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


If it's for polishing inspection, 1:1 is what you want

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kam09

Hereisphilly said:


> If it's for polishing inspection, 1:1 is what you want
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Isn't that ratio too strong?! I read that 1:10 is sufficient?


----------



## John-R-

Hereisphilly said:


> If it's for polishing inspection, 1:1 is what you want
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I'd be checking this for dilution ratios;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=208081

John


----------



## Hereisphilly

I stand corrected! 👍

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kam09

That IPA pictured above is 100% pure so surely 1:1 is way too strong??


----------



## Rob D 88

These arrived on Friday and I tried them both today! The beading they make together from just a simple wash then spray on and rinse is unbelievable. I think I may of used a bit much Wetcoat, 1/4 of a bottle in one go!


----------



## Hereisphilly

This little beauty









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Typeroz

Hereisphilly said:


> This little beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Is that a mitt for interiors?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Typeroz said:


> Is that a mitt for interiors?


It sure is!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Rae1001

Well im new on here, kind of. Been browsing a long time, and continuously expanding my product cupboard...
Today i have bought
Autobrite wax off
Autobrite engine laquer
Autobrite purple rain (i ran out)
5" microfibre cutting pads for da
3" backing plate
3" microfibre cutting pad
And some 3" foam pads


----------



## PugIain

I've bought some Poorboys EX-P Pure sealant, Armorall Carnauba Speed wax spray, Auto Finesse Tripple, Rim Wax alloy wheel protector and a couple of clay bars.

Now to summon up the motivation to use them.


----------



## wd40

Thought I'd give this a try 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Chemical Guys order from Juicy Detailing


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Bought some Korrosol from USA in Stirling yesterday.


----------



## Diastolic

Going to do a write up shortly about my experience with slims and each of these products as a newbie detailer. Got all of this under the £400 mark. They don't just price match, they blow the competing price out of the water.


----------



## saul

Diastolic said:


> Going to do a write up shortly about my experience with slims and each of these products as a newbie detailer.


Nice little collection there. Slims are just fantastic, love dealing with them

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim's

Diastolic said:


> Going to do a write up shortly about my experience with slims and each of these products as a newbie detailer. Got all of this under the £400 mark. They don't just price match, they blow the competing price out of the water.


Hello, It is good to hear that you are enjoying the package. Hopefully you'll be back again soon . - Dom


----------



## Teufel

Diastolic said:


> Going to do a write up shortly about my experience with slims and each of these products as a newbie detailer. Got all of this under the £400 mark. They don't just price match, they blow the competing price out of the water.


When slims have next time a goddie box I will get finally a rupes ibrid :thumb:


----------



## PIIMP

Nice

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim's

Teufel said:


> When slims have next time a goddie box I will get finally a rupes ibrid :thumb:


keep an eye on our website and social media platforms, something is coming .


----------



## saul

Slim's said:


> keep an eye on our website and social media platforms, something is coming .


That's me on the lookout!!


----------



## J306TD

Diastolic said:


> Going to do a write up shortly about my experience with slims and each of these products as a newbie detailer. Got all of this under the £400 mark. They don't just price match, they blow the competing price out of the water.


Wow nice purchase

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Blackwatch

I decided not to risk my Natty's paste wax ( It was cracked and flaky ). So popped back over to HDD and grabbed some Bilt Hamber DSW, some more KKD Tar-Tastic, KKD Tyresol and a bottle of AnGel


----------



## Diastolic

Got this to go with my recent rupes purchase. I'm good to go now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan




----------



## Diastolic

saul said:


> That's me on the lookout!!


Sign up to their news letter too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Taken advantage of PBs weekend deal to nab me some pads and backplate for the flex

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam

Infected by WAX110.


----------



## Typeroz

Bizcam said:


> Infected by WAX110.


Something different, looks nice.


----------



## JayMac

Small order from pb!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRGloss

Sealed 1700p lightweight polisher. From our paint supplier. £59 inc VAT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saul

Diastolic said:


> Sign up to their news letter too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Signed up ages ago :thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88

Second order from Polished Bliss... Great service and very good delivery time!

My sister-in-law recently collected her Brand New ST Line Black Fiesta, unfortunately they washed it before collection.

Loads of scratches and swirls, going to correct it Saturday and also put the Gyeon Prime Quartz Coat on after. This will be my first attempt and on a brand new car.


----------



## jr2007

Picked up the Soft99 F7 and Kiwami to try out, blocked out next weekend as a 'spa weekend' for the CL


----------



## Rae1001

Bizcam said:


> Infected by WAX110.


I wouldnt want to use that. Looks great


----------



## A&J

Bizcam said:


> Infected by WAX110.


Yeah same here...it looks its gone bad 

Nah just kidding...it looks amazing.


----------



## steve_07

Mitchell and King winter show car wax


----------



## Hereisphilly

Small haul from Cars and coffee at shopnsine today









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Typeroz




----------



## steve_07

Typeroz said:


>


They look really nice. Amazing for the money. Glad I was able to get one.


----------



## Diastolic

steve_07 said:


> They look really nice. Amazing for the money. Glad I was able to get one.


Have these all gone? If not where can I grab one?


----------



## steve_07

Diastolic said:


> Have these all gone? If not where can I grab one?


I think there will be a couple more available as it's gone from 50 to 60. Keep an eye on the thread for it and the infinity wax website


----------



## Kam09

Small order arrived today after ordering on Friday from Andy at clean your ride, nanolex trim rejuvenator, autoperfekt n1 glass, monstershine choc sauce interior dressing, kkd blizzard and a free sample of autoperfekt viper v2. brilliant service!


----------



## sean ryan




----------



## Mikesphotaes

Some Bilt Hamber auto shampoo from USA, Stirling.

Whether it will be ten times better than the last of my Triple wax shampoo remains to be seen


----------



## sean ryan

5ltr's of Car Plan De-Ionised Water in tesco for £1 (Bargin) and some Paragon Fish Scale Microfibre Glass Cloth's of Amazon :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

sean ryan said:


> 5ltr's of Car Plan De-Ionised Water in tesco for £1 (Bargin) and some Paragon Fish Scale Microfibre Glass Cloth's of Amazon :thumb:


You're caning the purchases recently! 👍

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Hereisphilly said:


> You're caning the purchases recently! 👍
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I need to stop buddy :lol:


----------



## evoke

Found my beloved Duragloss 901 shampoo on Amazon and bought it straight away! I've been making do with Megs Gold Class shampoo for about a year and it is terrible compared to Duragloss 901.


----------



## Hereisphilly

sean ryan said:


> I need to stop buddy


Yeah you're putting in a good innings so far!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

evoke said:


> Found my beloved Duragloss 901 shampoo on Amazon and bought it straight away! I've been making do with Megs Gold Class shampoo for about a year and it is terrible compared to Duragloss 901.


You can get the Duragloss from Motorgeek bud  http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=780


----------



## DRGloss

evoke said:


> Found my beloved Duragloss 901 shampoo on Amazon and bought it straight away! I've been making do with Megs Gold Class shampoo for about a year and it is terrible compared to Duragloss 901.


I know what to try when my gold class runs out now. But I have to say gold class is good on black cars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Victoria Collectors Wax 
Nanolex MF wash


----------



## jr2007

I seem to keep on buying stuff since joining the forum...just picked up some Autoglym Rapid Detailer to try.


----------



## steelghost

evoke said:


> Found my beloved Duragloss 901 shampoo on Amazon and bought it straight away! I've been making do with Megs Gold Class shampoo for about a year and it is terrible compared to Duragloss 901.


There are, uh, quite a lot of other shampoos to choose from


----------



## scuba-phil

Got carried away this week, some new pads, polish, tape, 5l of EZ iron remover, mf applicator and some measuring jugs. Oh and a tub of IWAX on the group buy


----------



## Mark R5

I've finally bought some replacement brushes for the Megs 220 machine polisher. Providing they solve the problem I'll be selling my DAS Pro 6+ as I'm just not getting on with it which is very surprising due to its good reviews.


----------



## scuba-phil

Mark ST said:


> I've finally bought some replacement brushes for the Megs 220 machine polisher. Providing they solve the problem I'll be selling my DAS Pro 6+ as I'm just not getting on with it which is very surprising due to its good reviews.


How come? I was thinking of getting one to add to the das6 for a bit more bite


----------



## Mark R5

scuba-phil said:


> How come? I was thinking of getting one to add to the das6 for a bit more bite


No idea mate. It's probably an issue with me rather than the machine. I've used the Megs for 4 years and haven't ever had an issue - aside from it's wear and tear.

I've used the Das Pro two or three times and just struggling to get the same results. I've not altered the way i use either machine but the Das Pro seems to stick and not rotate a hell of a lot and that is without hardly any pressure.

As I say, it's probably my issue rather than any slight on the machine. All the people that have given the good feedback can't be wrong. I'm not having a pop at it. It's perhaps just not for me.


----------



## Typeroz

Obsession Wax Trinity!


----------



## evoke

Today's delivery:


----------



## cufc1111

The lnfinity Wax DW group buy wax and another bottle of their excellent QD.


----------



## goneawol

*two dookas*










My first venture into the world of the wash pad.


----------



## great gonzo

Typeroz said:


> Obsession Wax Trinity!


Great pour that, couldn't get any more in it!!!

Gonz.


----------



## JayMac

goneawol said:


> My first venture into the world of the wash pad.


Once you go Dooka, you don't go back lol the wash pad is fantastic mate, enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnyw59

Took advantage of car chem's latest offer.


----------



## Hereisphilly

jonnyw59 said:


> Took advantage of car chem's latest offer.
> 
> View attachment 48394


Enjoy, that's good stuff!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

Another visit into HDD today to pickup some supplies up. While in there I was given something new to test. I'll not say anymore until I have and Shane lets me tell others 

Choccy Shampoo ( I must remember not to drink this lol ), KKD Glas Cleaner, 50 Cal Interior dressing and HDD's nuclear fallout remover and a new AngelWax Glide bar.










Two new interior brushes...one for leather cleaning and the other slightly firmer for trim cleaning.


----------



## alfajim

Power maxed. Glass cleaner, tfr and wheel cleaner.


----------



## sean ryan

Some goodies from Prestige Car Care & Wo-Wo


----------



## evoke

^ Which round brush is that? Looks interesting. I've got a couple of similar round brushes - Autoglym Hi-Tech and one from a Porsche detailing kit from many years ago. Neither is great so I'm looking for a round brush that can get into every nook and cranny on wheels mainly.


----------



## pbryd

I've just bought some Auto Finesse IO500 Iron Out Remover for my girlfriend's white 2013 Peugeot, which has little orange specks in the paint work. 

I'm a fan of budget stuff, but I can see the value of having a some higher priced items that do a specific job.


----------



## steelghost

evoke said:


> ^ Which round brush is that? Looks interesting. I've got a couple of similar round brushes - Autoglym Hi-Tech and one from a Porsche detailing kit from many years ago. Neither is great so I'm looking for a round brush that can get into every nook and cranny on wheels mainly.


I don't know which one Sean has there but I do rate the Swissvax Wheels ones I got from PB a while back.


----------



## Wrigit

evoke said:


> ^ Which round brush is that? Looks interesting. I've got a couple of similar round brushes - Autoglym Hi-Tech and one from a Porsche detailing kit from many years ago. Neither is great so I'm looking for a round brush that can get into every nook and cranny on wheels mainly.


Looks like a Diall round brush you get from B&Q! have some normal brushes for od jobs.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Got this beauty through, at a price that was too good to resist! Smells amazing



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234

Got my alien wax today 
Wrapped like a present almost 






And a show wax sample thrown in too


Sorry for the photo overload, was gonna out it in the other thread but it's closed


----------



## sean ryan

evoke said:


> ^ Which round brush is that? Looks interesting. I've got a couple of similar round brushes - Autoglym Hi-Tech and one from a Porsche detailing kit from many years ago. Neither is great so I'm looking for a round brush that can get into every nook and cranny on wheels mainly.


It's a Diall Brush from B&Q i bought it for the really awkward and hard to reach part's of the car that my Swissvax and Valet Pro Brushes can't get to 



steelghost said:


> I don't know which one Sean has there but I do rate the Swissvax Wheels ones I got from PB a while back.


I have those also from Polished Bliss they're excellent :thumb:



Wrigit said:


> Looks like a Diall round brush you get from B&Q! have some normal brushes for od jobs.


Ding Ding Ding get this man a prize :lol: Your spot on buddy :thumb:


----------



## JayMac

Looking forward to trying these out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w00044

Should be delivered tomorrow, just a few top up bits

Valet Pro - Bilberry Wheel Cleaner (5 Litre)
Valet Pro - Vent & Dash Brush
Handi-Hold Bottle
CarPro - Hydro2 Lite
Sonax - Perfect Finish PROFILINE
Chemical Guys - Green Quantum Pad 5.5"
Valet Pro - Inch Round Wheel Brush
Meguiars Last Touch
GYEON - Q2M Silk Dryer Towel Size - 70x90cm
Chemical Guys - Wooly Mammoth Drying Towel
Chemical Guys - Green 4" Hex-Logic Pad
Chemical Guys - White 4" Hex-Logic Pad


----------



## Scrim-1-

Couple of beauty's arrived 



























Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Scrim-1- said:


> Couple of beauty's arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


nice one man, im in love with the limited edition its such a nice wax and leaves a great finish and doesnt mute the flake!


----------



## Scrim-1-

OvEr_KiLL said:


> nice one man, im in love with the limited edition its such a nice wax and leaves a great finish and doesnt mute the flake!


Sweet, what's the beading like? I wouldn't be bothered if it did mute flake, my paint is solid white :lol:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Scrim-1- said:


> Sweet, what's the beading like? I wouldn't be bothered if it did mute flake, my paint is solid white :lol:


not sure mate as i dont think it rained until i washed it and i use auto glanz smooth velvet as a drying aid


----------



## bigalc

ah234 said:


> Got my alien wax today
> Wrapped like a present almost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a show wax sample thrown in too
> 
> 
> Sorry for the photo overload, was gonna out it in the other thread but it's closed


I really like the look of this wax

Alan


----------



## ah234

bigalc said:


> I really like the look of this wax
> 
> Alan


It's out of this world :lol:
But looks awesome and I love the presentation and small details like the tag and the cool effect if pretty cool too
can't wait to use it!


----------



## Ben_W

Nothing much but having read the shampoo review section last night, I've ordered some Bilt Hamber Autowash.

Until now, DJ BTBM has been my absolute 'go to' shampoo. However, the review says the BH knocks spots of of it and I've been.properly.impressed with the other BH products I've used on the Rallye resto so lets see!


----------



## MDC250

Fluorescent products and a UV torch to have a play


----------



## ah234

MDC250 said:


> Fluorescent products and a UV torch to have a play


Got this also, free shipping with shipit code :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Yup, on the free shipping as well.

Hope the cheapo UV torch from Fleabay arrives and works


----------



## Sam6er

Lol iv ordered the fluoresent bundle aswell. Cant wait to try it out


----------



## Typeroz

O.C.D Alien:51 and a show wax sample.


----------



## Kyle 86

I've jumped on the WA fluorescent bandwagon aswell 😉

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## darbo

Dodo juice need for speed


----------



## bigmac3161

2 silverback drying towels 5lt of BH autofoam prima hydromax sealant and sonax tyre stuff.


----------



## tarbyonline

Fluorescent wax?!?!?! My gummipflege purchase seems rather dull (excuse the pun) by comparison!


----------



## Marky_g

New pad










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbyonline

Marky_g said:


> New pad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im waiting on a couple of the gold ones from CYC - bargain at £5 each!


----------



## Marky_g

tarbyonline said:


> Im waiting on a couple of the gold ones from CYC - bargain at £5 each!


Wow thats cheap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jehanzeb

Autosmart Tardis and Trade Solvent resistant pressure sprayer (1000ml) 

Kindest regards

J.


----------



## great gonzo

Gonz.


----------



## ah234

Picked up my gallon of Garry deans perfect soap, hopefully will try tomorrow


----------



## Welshquattro1

ah234 said:


> Picked up my gallon of Garry deans perfect soap, hopefully will try tomorrow


Let us know how you get on,tempted with it myself:thumb:


----------



## ah234

Welshquattro1 said:


> Let us know how you get on,tempted with it myself:thumb:


Will do can't wait after seeing cossie's review


----------



## tarbyonline

Marky_g said:


> Wow thats cheap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only 4" ones though http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/lake-country-4-ccs-spot-pad/prod_647.html

Still, I've seen them for near double that money!

Today's purchases are, 10 x Euro car parts microfibres (via Amazon as they are half the price than going direct strangely) to use as general work towels, replacing crappy kents. Also 2 Amazon basics waffle drying towels. Primarily for use on my parents Grande Tourneo Connect. Damned thing is gonna need machined as well - it's like a bus!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

tarbyonline said:


> Also 2 Amazon basics waffle drying towels. !


I have these and really rate them, two can pat dry my whole car without wringing.


----------



## tarbyonline

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I have these and really rate them, two can pat dry my whole car without wringing.


Good to know! I don't mind wringing, but my current waffles are getting a bit past it and don't seem to wring very well!


----------



## Dave798

recently bought all of these products 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jzjdd2u3ox6kbh0/20161015_172007.jpg?dl=0


----------



## tarbyonline

Dave798 said:


> recently bought all of these products
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jzjdd2u3ox6kbh0/20161015_172007.jpg?dl=0


interested in the Sonax Extreme tire gel myself. Will be getting the G3 clay mitt next time I'm near halfords as they seem to be the cheapest for them!

Make sure the other half doesn't think you want that lot binned, what with putting them on the wheelie bin lid and all that :lol:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

10 wo-wo foam applicator pads for £4.99 with free delivery
absolute bargain!
thedetailingbooth.co.uk


----------



## dchapman88

OvEr_KiLL said:


> 10 wo-wo foam applicator pads for £4.99 with free delivery
> absolute bargain!
> thedetailingbooth.co.uk


Thanks for that.
I was in desperate need for some of them but couldn't find a bargain.

Just ordered some!!


----------



## Sam6er

30ml pot of rubbish boys juiced edition from amazon


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

dchapman88 said:


> Thanks for that.
> I was in desperate need for some of them but couldn't find a bargain.
> 
> Just ordered some!!


no problemo man, they also have odk stuff on free delivery as well


----------



## dchapman88

OvEr_KiLL said:


> no problemo man, they also have odk stuff on free delivery as well


If I buy anything else the missus will literally kill me.......

might be worth it though!


----------



## shine247

Bought to top up an order but it is actually rather good. Even the edge is soft but folded right that will not touch any paint.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

shine247 said:


> Bought to top up an order but it is actually rather good. Even the edge is soft but folded right that will not touch any paint.


I've got a stack of these now, perform great but watch when you wash them, colour runs, turned my amazon drying cloths a sickly green!


----------



## Dazzel81

Small order from Polished bliss


----------



## Dazzel81

Little delivery from Infinity Wax :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81

Got this from the sale section on here


----------



## alfajim

Ordered some prima amigo


----------



## tarbyonline

dchapman88 said:


> Thanks for that.
> I was in desperate need for some of them but couldn't find a bargain.
> 
> Just ordered some!!


Me too!

So today I purchased 10x wo wo applicator pads


----------



## timo10

Show car sample from Mat at o.c.d waxes , smell is great can't wait to try it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reks




----------



## tarbyonline

Gummi pflege x2

Prices look to be creeping up again on this....
2 should last me about 10 years &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## jonnyw59

Another delivery from carchem today.


----------



## edward177

Along with a glass care kit. Wax smells amazing


----------



## Typeroz

Odk group buy and mini applicators arrived today.


----------



## alfajim

Prima amigo arrived today. Hopefully get to use it at the weekend.


----------



## chongo

These came today (Bargin)


----------



## jonnyw59

Where did you get the gloves?


----------



## chongo

jonnyw59 said:


> Where did you get the gloves?


46% off at GSF this weekend with 'WOW46'

Not sure if it's still on, but yesterday it was 25% so today am not sure what discount is on. Maybe look every day:thumb:


----------



## moochin

this little lot turned up today. I look forward to trying them all. Dooka bleed bloody stinks lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1

Dooka wash is great and glass is very good aswell


----------



## moochin

Welshquattro1 said:


> Dooka wash is great and glass is very good aswell


I'll be using the glass cleaner in the morning.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

Welshquattro1 said:


> Dooka wash is great and glass is very good aswell


I second this, great products!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr2007

Despite telling myself I would curb the spending, I bought a CREE LED torch today...


----------



## tarbyonline

jr2007 said:


> Despite telling myself I would curb the spending, I bought a CREE LED torch today...


Ha! Been telling myself that for about 10 years now! The bedroom is starting to look like some sort of microfibre showroom!

About to pull the trigger on a couple of new buckets (from auto raechem), a G3 pro clay mitt, and some of the matching detox shampoo (both from halfrauds).


----------



## shine247

tarbyonline said:


> Ha! Been telling myself that for about 10 years now! The bedroom is starting to look like some sort of microfibre showroom!
> 
> .


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bigfoot1980

Have just put my first order in for some detailing bits. 

BH Auto Wash
BH Auto Clay
BH Cleanser Polish
BH Double Speed Wax
BH Auto Wheel
RG Signature Nano Wheel Sealant

That should keep me busy when it arrives. A lot of BH stuff there but it all seems to have good reviews and I've got to start somewhere. Can then try other things as and when these run out. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Topping up my Adam's addiction from Jeff @Prestige Car Care


----------



## Deje

sean ryan said:


> Topping up my Adam's addiction from Jeff @Prestige Car Care


Seeing that you like Adam's h2o guard and gloss, ha ha, I have an unused bottle, but are a bit concerned about the functioning of a car with sealent or wax.
Do you have any good advice?


----------



## sean ryan

Deje said:


> Seeing that you like Adam's h2o guard and gloss, ha ha, I have an unused bottle, but are a bit concerned about the functioning of a car with sealent or wax.
> Do you have any good advice?


Don't over think it G&G can be used on top of anything it's a great product with great protection and beading so whenever you apply it you will instantly notice the gloss it's great i love the stuff it can be applied to anything :thumb:


----------



## ah234

Glow in the dark waxaddict gear came today


----------



## Moet1974

.



After a few weeks working away. Managed to open some lovely boxes. Snapped up the Migliore before it all sold out. As usual John at M&K does the business.


----------



## DouglasH

Our local Opie Oils Rep was at the Car Club last night giving a talk on the Australian Codeclean Products he is starting to sell, bought myself the 500ml Instant Detailer to give it a try. Anyone used any of their products before, what did you think, apparently been in the UK for 6 years, though google search brought up no results.


----------



## alfajim

Sure I saw them at goodwood, three years ago.


----------



## sean ryan




----------



## chongo

I couldn't resist missing out on a bargain from eBay. 120 of these for £6.48 will come in handy for most things.


----------



## JayMac

Got this in the post today 
Can't wait to try it out tomorrow!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234

JayMac said:


> Got this in the post today
> Can't wait to try it out tomorrow!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's really good, my favourite wax at the moment


----------



## Hereisphilly

ah234 said:


> It's really good, my favourite wax at the moment


Yep, I'll second that, lovely wax

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

Thirded lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edward177

Fourthed, it's a lovely wax to use


----------



## Peter77

Thanks to Dan @ ODK









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

ah234 said:


> It's really good, my favourite wax at the moment





Hereisphilly said:


> Yep, I'll second that, lovely wax
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk





Simz said:


> Thirded lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





edward177 said:


> Fourthed, it's a lovely wax to use


Cheers guys, hopefully weather holds up tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

DouglasH said:


> Our local Opie Oils Rep was at the Car Club last night giving a talk on the Australian Codeclean Products he is starting to sell, bought myself the 500ml Instant Detailer to give it a try. Anyone used any of their products before, what did you think, apparently been in the UK for 6 years, though google search brought up no results.


Code was at waxstock this year, just a couple of guys with a small stand behind the scholl concepts stand.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

I was in Footman's James, Code clean concourse show in Manchester this year, and was given a sample of their QD. I used it on the black mustang and I found it really good:thumb: didn't leave any streaks and left the paint with a glossy look. As for protection, I cant comment as it was only used to remove very fine dust on the car. Just give them ago and see what you think:thumb:


----------



## Prestige car care shop

sean ryan said:


> Topping up my Adam's addiction from Jeff @Prestige Car Care


Nice :thumb::car:


----------



## Bigfoot1980

Just got my order through. The car should look pretty damn good after I've used all of this 😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Bigfoot1980 said:


> Just got my order through. The car should look pretty damn good after I've used all of this 😆
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Nice haul, repping BH I see
Where was that all from?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfoot1980

Ordered it directly from BH. I had forgotten to order the auto wash which also meant that I had to pay postage as order wasn't over £60 but I emailed them and they added it to the order without charging me the difference which was great. Only a fiver or so but great customer service. Got to find a day to do it all now. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Awesome products. I don't like their wax applicators (just preference) but everything else is pretty much as good as it gets.


----------



## Brian1612

Just purchased some interesting cloths. Ragmaster platinum 'pluffle' drying towel along with 3 x 'pluffle' detailing cloths. Also got two Ragmaster glass cloths and some ONR to add to future wash buckets for added slickness.

Also got some fantastic looking towels/wash mitt coming from Feck's Philosophy for review!


----------



## steelghost

I've been using the smaller "Platinum Pluffles" as buffing cloths for a while now. They're a nice alternative to my other favourite buffing cloth, the Ragmaster Eagle Edgeless - a bit more bite to them but still plush. They do tend to flatten down a bit after washing and benefit from a quick whizz over with a brush of some sort to fluff them up. They're especially good for doing shuts with some QD when they're a bit grubby but not necessarily enough to bust out brushes and APC. Maybe you could do a quick DW Lite review


----------



## Brian1612

steelghost said:


> I've been using the smaller "Platinum Pluffles" as buffing cloths for a while now. They're a nice alternative to my other favourite buffing cloth, the Ragmaster Eagle Edgeless - a bit more bite to them but still plush. They do tend to flatten down a bit after washing and benefit from a quick whizz over with a brush of some sort to fluff them up. They're especially good for doing shuts with some QD when they're a bit grubby but not necessarily enough to bust out brushes and APC. Maybe you could do a quick DW Lite review


They are unfortunately never quick steel :lol:


----------



## shane_c

BH auto foam and ODK entourage, first time using BH auto foam so looking forward to seeing the results


----------



## Wilco

The best and worst value shampoos I've ever bought in one picture. 250Ml for £8 or 5Litres for £20. :wall:

On a positive note, the DW wax seems really nice and was excellent value:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

Nooooo not more wax.







Gonz.


----------



## bigalc

great gonzo said:


> Nooooo not more wax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz.


The only thing that dissapointed me with the DW wax was the writing on the label.......just let it down IMO

Alan


----------



## great gonzo

Yeah you are bang on, it needed to be printed on or not at all TBH. 
For the cost of it can't grumble tho. 

Gonz.


----------



## Sicskate

Just wipe it off and write it back on with a sharpie


----------



## Blackwatch

Yet another trip down to HDD today and a delivery from Toolstation


----------



## great gonzo

Sicskate said:


> Just wipe it off and write it back on with a sharpie


Still looks a bit pony, just going to rub it off.

Gonz.


----------



## bigalc

great gonzo said:


> Still looks a bit pony, just going to rub it off.
> 
> Gonz.


Pony and trap i take it......brilliant :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## -rob-

*Got this today*


Cant wait to have a go :buffer:


----------



## evoke

Don't get too excited! For my wheel arches...


----------



## steelghost

We all like a nice clean arch :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Err....quite a lot, mostly all Gyeon and from Clean and Shiny :thumb:

So
Bathe 1 litre
Prep 1 litre
Can coat
Cure 1 litre
Bug and Grime 1 litre
Clay Lube 500ml
and lastly


Water Spot 1 litre....oh and a foam applicator.


:doublesho


----------



## great gonzo

muzzer said:


> Err....quite a lot, mostly all Gyeon and from Clean and Shiny :thumb:
> 
> So
> Bathe 1 litre
> Prep 1 litre
> Can coat
> Cure 1 litre
> Bug and Grime 1 litre
> Clay Lube 500ml
> and lastly
> 
> Water Spot 1 litre....oh and a foam applicat.
> 
> :doublesho


Cool stash, set for the winter then?

Gonz


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Was in Dundee so popped Imran into the satnav!

Sonax Perfect finish, BH Double Speed wax and a couple more Korean MFs.

Imran also gave me a new MF to try out:thumb:


----------



## padhinbed

Popped in to ShopNShine in Derby today and picked up:
1) BH Auto Foam
2) FK1000p
3) Detailing brush

Fantastic service as always. 

Ready for the winter prep on the weekend


----------



## muzzer

great gonzo said:


> Cool stash, set for the winter then?
> 
> Gonz


Hopefully :thumb:


----------



## MDC250




----------



## bazz

just bought a few auto finesse bits to try from the auto finesse store as they got a 20% off if you spend over £50 for haloween 
500ml iron out
500ml revolution wheel soap
speed shine kit
hog hair brushes


----------



## goneawol

A couple of Bouncer's from in2detailing (Saverschoice)..


----------



## In2detailing

goneawol said:


> A couple of Bouncer's..


Lovely order that is :thumb:

Imran

:driver:


----------



## goneawol

In2detailing said:


> Lovely order that is :thumb:
> 
> Imran
> 
> :driver:


Hi Imran,

It sure is, thanks for a speedy, well packed delivery :thumb:

Not many of these left in the wild now, happy to bag one.


----------



## Devilman

Ch mammoth towel. Couple of mf cloths. GD soap and mpc.


----------



## mb1

very good


----------



## sean ryan




----------



## Hereisphilly

sean ryan said:


>


At the Adams again I see! 👍

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## turbom

Valet PRO pH Neutral Snow Foam (1 Litre)
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing
Power Maxed 3132FE Heavy Duty Mesto Foamer Pressure Sprayer, 1.5 Liter
Meguiars Luxurious Lambs Wool Wash Mitt
CarPlan POL104 Ultra Shampoo 

paid a bit extra for them from amazon but wanted them today..


----------



## PKNEC

DDJ clearly menthol
DDJ Born slippy
Valet pro pH neutral advanced snow foam 10litres (don't ask)
Menzerna sample polishes 
Clay towel
Valet pro Bilberry wheel cleaner
Microfibre madness incredimitt
I6 snow foam gun
Poor boys wheel sealant
Now skint


----------



## turbom

turbom said:


> Valet PRO pH Neutral Snow Foam (1 Litre)
> Poorboys Natural Look Dressing
> Power Maxed 3132FE Heavy Duty Mesto Foamer Pressure Sprayer, 1.5 Liter
> Meguiars Luxurious Lambs Wool Wash Mitt
> CarPlan POL104 Ultra Shampoo
> 
> paid a bit extra for them from amazon but wanted them today..


Just been delivered so happy..


----------



## sean ryan

Hereisphilly said:


> At the Adams again I see! 👍
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I tried to stop but i'll do it next week


----------



## Bristle Hound

Karcher K4 Full Control Pressure Washer - £100 from Asda this morning :thumb:


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Moet1974

Bristle Hound said:


> Karcher K4 Full Control Pressure Washer - £100 from Asda this morning :thumb:


£100 quid that is a BARGAIN!!!


----------



## tightlines

Moet1974 said:


> £100 quid that is a BARGAIN!!!


i dont need a spare apprantley


----------



## mike41

Some CarChem goodies and more G101 since the Mrs has taken to using it around the house as well :lol:


----------



## Iptsoe

tightlines said:


> i dont need a spare apprantley


I was told exactly the same thing


----------



## Sutty 90

Bristle Hound said:


> Karcher K4 Full Control Pressure Washer - £100 from Asda this morning :thumb:


That's a real steal you've got there mate, is it on at every asda or just a local sale?

Sutty


----------



## sean ryan

Hello my name is Sean and i have a problem


----------



## Hereisphilly

sean ryan said:


> Hello my name is Sean and i have a problem


That was a quick week! 😁😁😁😁😁
You've got a serious case

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Hereisphilly said:


> That was a quick week! 😁😁😁😁😁
> You've got a serious case
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Tell me about it buddy the wife's going to kill me :lol:


----------



## Hereisphilly

sean ryan said:


> Tell me about it buddy the wife's going to kill me


What she doesn't know can't hurt her

You've got to put a pic up of your whole Adams collection, must be pretty serious now

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Hereisphilly said:


> What she doesn't know can't hurt her
> 
> You've got to put a pic up of your whole Adams collection, must be pretty serious now
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yes jeff asked me to do that aswell i'll get it done next week :thumb:


----------



## roelliwohde

Crew Bag + Hoodie... and Phenomenom + Airfreshener for free :thumb:

Very fast delivery, 2 days to germany!


----------



## dave-g

I really like that hoody, annoyed as I wanted to order the wheel woolies but sold out quickly :lol:


----------



## steve_07

dave-g said:


> I really like that hoody, annoyed as I wanted to order the wheel woolies but sold out quickly :lol:


They are back in stock now


----------



## Bristle Hound

Sutty 90 said:


> That's a real steal you've got there mate, is it on at every asda or just a local sale?
> 
> Sutty


Cheers :thumb:
& it was from my local Asda Living. They had 2 in but now have only 1 left


----------



## Peter77

sean ryan said:


> Hello my name is Sean and i have a problem


Hahahahaha. That tickled me 
Sums a lot of us up I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234

5L spritz 
Vision
Revive
Phenomenon
Some bubblegum air fresheners from AF picked this morning


----------



## storm2284

Just got this... to wash with... but am I being blonde and thick and stupid that what's written on the back doesn't make any sense to the product it's attached to??

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Seems it's being marketed as a polish buffing mitt as opposed to a wash mitt?


----------



## storm2284

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Seems it's being marketed as a polish buffing mitt as opposed to a wash mitt?


Meh made of the same stuff... just I can't see anything to do with microfibre on the product but the back says different

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

storm2284 said:


> Meh made of the same stuff... just I can't see anything to do with microfibre on the product but the back says different
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I got this a few months back. I must admit I was using it as a wash mitt and it worked fine.

Downside was I put it in the washing machine a couple of times and last time I used it it disintegrated.


----------



## storm2284

For the price I can't grumble but I think halfords muse see something I don't as in microfibre side and wool side

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## darbo

Ambassador snow foam & Monstershine snow foam bottle for my power washer.


----------



## chongo

This came yesterday Waxaddict Vitreo for £30 half price


----------



## sean ryan

Peter77 said:


> Hahahahaha. That tickled me
> Sums a lot of us up I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to stop going on the internet :lol:


----------



## Nidge76

My first of 2 parcels has arrived this morning.


----------



## Nidge76

My second parcel just arrived. First order from Car Chem to try out a couple of bits.


----------



## Ben108

Ordered Novembers WaxPack


----------



## Richard1

Euro Car Parts Halloween sale...


----------



## Typeroz

Some more waxes!


----------



## Ben_W

First order from CYC and indeed of any detailing product for over three years...

1ltr Bilberry
New lambswool wash mitt
3 bottles, 4 chem resistant spray heads as all of my spray heads appear to have died...
Couple of detailing brushes
Couple of foam wax applicators
Monster microfibre chinchilla
LC CCS blue pad and a LC gold concurs pad.

Just off to order the wheel brushes Monza have on buy one get one free


----------



## sistersvisions

A few more wax's added to the ever expanding collection..


----------



## Welshquattro1

Lucky you with the Obsession Inferno,I've been after one for my collection. And I see a infected 110 wax aswell. Very nice :thumb:


----------



## dan4291

BMD Atlas and Nemesis sample set, looking forward to trying them out, Atlas first though I think!


----------



## edward177

My pot of infinity wax Halloween sixteen turned up, great label


----------



## Simo87

This from ECP which I think will be returned









And also these treats from AF









Simmo,

Tapatalk!


----------



## ah234

From their 30% off sale with some freebies (duo wash, finger applicator and sweets 

Can't wait to use


----------



## Ben_W

Treated myself to a couple more bits from Wowos.

Their quick detailer and the glass cleaner.

Looking forward to trying the qd out, heard lots of good things about it.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Ben_W said:


> Treated myself to a couple more bits from Wowos.
> 
> Their quick detailer and the glass cleaner.
> 
> Looking forward to trying the qd out, heard lots of good things about it.


glass cleaner is very good mate  i use mine with a paragon microfiber fishscale glass cloth


----------



## Ben_W

Beat order me one of those cloths then!

Where do you get them from?


----------



## gav21041981

Infinity wax custom wax and detailer


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Ben_W said:


> Beat order me one of those cloths then!
> 
> Where do you get them from?


http://www.paragonmicrofibre.com/cloths/fishscale-glass-cloth

just dont get the biggest one its too big

ordered yesterday...

adams carpet and upholstery cleaner

adams tyre and rubber cleaner

adams new tyre brush


----------



## Sicskate

£7 for 10 delivered, is that right??


----------



## dan4291

Some 4" Hexlogic Pads, 3.5" backing plate and some Meguiars PlastRX to hopefully remove scratches from my gauge cover!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Sicskate said:


> £7 for 10 delivered, is that right??


no idea mate but the 16x16 are the same as these ones which i also bought for glasses
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stock-cle...048805?hash=item33c0be99e5:g:peEAAOSwc1FXcSPy
too small for doing windows etc


----------



## jamiepollock643

Gyeon Q2M Wool Mitt
Gyeon Tire
Gyeon Bathe


----------



## sean ryan




----------



## MDC250




----------



## PugIain

I bought some PB Bold & Bright gel.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


----------



## Cookies

I took a run over to see Ronnie at Orchard Autocare and got this little bundle.










Cotton Candy Snow Foam
Speed Seal
Perfection
Glitz tyre dressing 
And a couple of spare bottles and triggers.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

interior cleaning brush from polishedbliss, absolute bargain at £5 with free delivery! very well made and the bristles are not too soft and not too hard, just right


----------



## Talidan

Fk425 and some autofinesse air fresheners can't wait to try out the 425 hope it's better than AG rapid detailer 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Talidan said:


> Fk425 and some autofinesse air fresheners can't wait to try out the 425 hope it's better than AG rapid detailer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Fk425 is one of the best qds I've used, it's great stuff

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

Got my order from in2detailing, can't wait to give the shampoo a go








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc

Cookies said:


> I took a run over to see Ronnie at Orchard Autocare and got this little bundle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton Candy Snow Foam
> Speed Seal
> Perfection
> Glitz tyre dressing
> And a couple of spare bottles and triggers.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


I can't believe how good this stuff really is

Alan


----------



## Cookies

bigalc said:


> I can't believe how good this stuff really is
> 
> Alan


I love the snow foam and Perfection, bit have never tried the speed seal. Hopefully get a chance some stage before spring lol.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

Twisted drying towel and mini towel, plus washmitt. Time for my dooka to retire methinks


----------



## Rob D 88

After telling myself I don't need anymore stuff this came!

I decided to get some Wowo's products due to all the amazing reviews on here. Primal Detail had a Decon Bundle on special offer so I thought I try that out as it's a company not too far from me!

Hopefully the weather tomorrow will be good so I can try some out!


----------



## sean ryan




----------



## stonejedi

Nice Haul Rob!,I have just moved on to the Wowo products myself Fraser from Wowo is the man,I had a problem with my delivery and his customer service is Top draw very helpful:thumb:their detailing spray is the new Boss now believe me it's *Superb!*,let me know what their wax is like when you try it please as that's my next purchase when I find out more about it.SJ.


----------



## Peter77

Rob D 88 said:


> After telling myself I don't need anymore stuff this came!
> 
> I decided to get some Wowo's products due to all the amazing reviews on here. Primal Detail had a Decon Bundle on special offer so I thought I try that out as it's a company not too far from me!
> 
> Hopefully the weather tomorrow will be good so I can try some out!


Just had a look around the primal detail site. Some nice bundle deals. Anybody used much of there stuff before?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

sean ryan said:


>


Every couple days I see a post from Sean with more Adam's products! You must be drinking the stuff! :lol:

You opening your own franchise? :thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88

stonejedi said:


> Nice Haul Rob!,I have just moved on to the Wowo products myself Fraser from Wowo is the man,I had a problem with my delivery and his customer service is Top draw very helpful:thumb:their detailing spray is the new Boss now believe me it's *Superb!*,let me know what their wax is like when you try it please as that's my next purchase when I find out more about it.SJ.


No problem SJ, hopefully I will find out tomorrow. All the Pro's on here rave about it. Just treat yourself, It's going to be brilliant i'm sure!


----------



## Pittsy

Rob D 88 said:


> No problem SJ, hopefully I will find out tomorrow. All the Pro's on here rave about it. Just treat yourself, It's going to be brilliant i'm sure!


You will love Contact :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

Rob D 88 said:


> Every couple days I see a post from Sean with more Adam's products! You must be drinking the stuff! :lol:
> 
> You opening your own franchise? :thumb:


I should open my own franchise stop giving my money to everyone :lol:


----------



## AndyA4TDI




----------



## Welshquattro1

Nice haul of waxes there Andy :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Tool bag for the flex, it even matches the colour too!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

AndyA4TDI said:


>


That white noise is sooooooo good.

Gonz.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Bmd's new winter wax atlas and nemesis samples

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD

Jonnybbad said:


> Bmd's new winter wax atlas and nemesis samples
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I really like BMD waxes. Great buy

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Sicskate

Almost won a pot of obsession evolution v2 on eBay, but I couldn't bid fast enough


----------



## uberbmw

Picked up one of these today, pretty good for the price to keep things in the boot or just in general...

Put some cloths in mine :buffer:

http://www.diy.com/departments/stanley-390mm-75mm-tool-bag/800769_BQ.prd


----------



## mr.t

Just a bottle of wonder wheels. £6 from wilkos.

its the acidic stuff..i do have diamond cut wheels ,please dont cringe i intend to use it sparingly once on major details to see if the wheels come up cleaner the fact that its stronger. i will rinse off thoroughly so it dont burn my wheels away 

oh and today ordered some nano wheel sealant. see if its any good


----------



## A&J




----------



## JayMac

This arrived today from CleanYourCar, super fast service, ordered Sunday and it arrived 08:15 this morning, happy days!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

A&J said:


>


A&J let us know what you think of the QD mate, I might buy some:thumb:
You will like the paint cleanser mate:thumb: cheers.


----------



## A&J

@chongo

Will do mate! 

I already used the cleanser before...loved it so much I now bought another bottle of it. The same goes for Tyre&Trim dressing :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

A&J said:


> @chongo
> 
> Will do mate!
> 
> I already used the cleanser before...loved it so much I now bought another bottle of it. The same goes for Tyre&Trim dressing :thumb:


Is this the paint cleaner which is a totally chemical clean leaving nothing behind?

Gonz.


----------



## A&J

@ Gonz

Yes it is.

Used it with a DA on a CG black hex logic pad on the speed of 3-4. Do 2 passes then wipe away, cleans great, even tar spots and leaves behind a slick sealant ready surface.


----------



## shine247

It's on the way. I am hoping to try it this Thursday weather permitting so will update then all being well.


----------



## great gonzo

A&J said:


> @ Gonz
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Used it with a DA on a CG black hex logic pad on the speed of 3-4. Do 2 passes then wipe away, cleans great, even tar spots and leaves behind a slick sealant ready surface.


I definitely need this in my arsenal, it's the type of product I'm lacking. 
Tried to pick some up at waxstock this year but couldn't find anyone stocking it. 
A&J

Gonz.


----------



## A&J

great gonzo said:


> I definitely need this in my arsenal, it's the type of product I'm lacking.
> Tried to pick some up at waxstock this year but couldn't find anyone stocking it.
> A&J
> 
> Gonz.


Its a great polish but just so you know Af tough prep and Poorboys pro polish fit the same category as sppc.

All are non abrasive chemical cleaners that leave behind sealant ready surface


----------



## Hereisphilly

A&J said:


> @ Gonz
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Used it with a DA on a CG black hex logic pad on the speed of 3-4. Do 2 passes then wipe away, cleans great, even tar spots and leaves behind a slick sealant ready surface.


Only thing I would say is that I'd be very worried about whizzing detached tar spots around on a pad, as they can cause some nasty marring

Might be better to locally treat a tar spots with the cleanser fluid to remove before going at the rest of the paint with the Da

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

shine247 said:


> It's on the way. I am hoping to try it this Thursday weather permitting so will update then all being well.


Well it does say coming soon


----------



## A&J

Hereisphilly said:


> Only thing I would say is that I'd be very worried about whizzing detached tar spots around on a pad, as they can cause some nasty marring
> 
> Might be better to locally treat a tar spots with the cleanser fluid to remove before going at the rest of the paint with the Da
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


True that :thumb:

Just saying it can do it.


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## dave-g

Finally some wheel woolies!! Just forgot to order the grips while I was there :lol:


----------



## rob267

dave-g said:


> Finally some wheel woolies!! Just forgot to order the grips while I was there


You'll love them mate. Absolutely brilliant.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tylerbrook

Finally bought a das 6 polisher. Now to experiment ha


----------



## LewisChadwick7

picked up a pot of Wax Planet Bioshock and the Rev X that's been tweaked from Tony last night  now hoping for some clear weather and get them tried out!


----------



## mr.t

woop autoglanze wheel sealant has arrived.cant wait to try it


----------



## A&J




----------



## chongo

Got these on the sale offer from Halfords last week, and these came today off my mate, passes and tickets, lunch tickets for this weekend show classic car show at the NEC.


----------



## Bristle Hound

New 200g pot of CarChem Connoisseur Wax for £14.95 delivered :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

chongo said:


> Got these on the sale offer from Halfords last week, and these came today off my mate, passes and tickets, lunch tickets for this weekend show classic car show at the NEC.


have fun man, didnt know you had a pontiac  those fish scale glass cloths are awesome  its what i use


----------



## chongo

have fun man, didnt know you had a pontiac those fish scale glass cloths are awesome its what i use

It's not mine mate, it's my mates car I look after it. Them clothes are a bargain at £6 for 50 of them.:doublesho


----------



## bidderman1969

chongo said:


> have fun man, didnt know you had a pontiac those fish scale glass cloths are awesome its what i use
> 
> It's not mine mate, it's my mates car I look after it. Them clothes are a bargain at £6 for 50 of them.:doublesho


from Halfords?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

bidderman1969 said:


> from Halfords?


doesnt look like it, i think he means 5 pack not 50 lol


----------



## bidderman1969

OvEr_KiLL said:


> doesnt look like it, i think he means 5 pack not 50 lol


:lol::lol::lol:

i was wondering like


----------



## great gonzo

Technically not bought but won (thanks Whizzer)
May be a year old but works brilliantly.



Gonz.


----------



## Ben_W

Bought last week but delivered while I've been down in London with work for three days....walked in tonight to find two Royal Mail collection cards so in the morning I will collect:

Wowos Quick Detailer and Glass cleaner
OCD Waxes Alien 51 wax

Weekend can't come quick enough!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso




----------



## bidderman1969

Squadrone Rosso said:


>


looks good, never knew such a thing existed :thumb:

how much was it?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

bidderman1969 said:


> looks good, never knew such a thing existed :thumb:
> 
> how much was it?


£59.95. A present from my in laws for Crimbo so going to be wrapped (seriously).


----------



## Dixy

5l bottle of infinity wax rapid detailer.


----------



## chongo

bidderman1969 said:


> from Halfords?


Sorry the glass clothes are from eBay 50 £6:wave:


----------



## Kyle 86

Had this arrive today after a 2 month wait 










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

chongo said:


> Sorry the glass clothes are from eBay 50 £6:wave:


don't happen to have a link do you?


----------



## goneawol

A Happy Ending from Chemical Guys (black, purple & a blue freebie :thumb


----------



## chongo

Got these delivered today for £13.18 I got 40 of them off eBay, great feel to them and a good size, plus some leather cleaner from Halfords.


----------



## lowejackson

chongo said:


> A&J let us know what you think of the QD mate, I might buy some:thumb: .......


The SP QD is just the same as the rest of the range, great value for money and very unfussy to use


----------



## chongo

lowejackson said:


> The SP QD is just the same as the rest of the range, great value for money and very unfussy to use


Going to get some soon, at that price and what I can use it for, it's a no brainier.
Cheers mate:thumb:


----------



## shine247

Squadrone Rosso said:


>


Should your car be a bit low as I find at times, park with one side on a kerb.


----------



## Cookies

goneawol said:


> A Happy Ending from Chemical Guys (black, purple & a blue freebie :thumb


Looks strangely cookie monster to me. 😁

Sent from my D6603


----------



## PIIMP

Some guddies hopefully surfex is as good as everyone says 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Ben_W

Not technically bought today but i picked them up from the post office......can't wait for Sunday!


----------



## Jue

chongo said:


> Got these delivered today for £13.18 I got 40 of them off eBay, great feel to them and a good size, plus some leather cleaner from Halfords.


Are they microfiber ones ? Do you have a link ?


----------



## Ben_W

These I'd imagine....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10x-Polis...490345?hash=item2a6e242a69:g:o~QAAOSwxp9W6PZq


----------



## Dixy

Was going to ask the same, thanks.


----------



## bidderman1969

gonna try 10 and see what they are like


----------



## chongo

Ben_W said:


> These I'd imagine....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10x-Polis...490345?hash=item2a6e242a69:g:o~QAAOSwxp9W6PZq


Thanks mate:thumb: that's them, feel great and soft.


----------



## bidderman1969

chongo said:


> Thanks mate:thumb: that's them, feel great and soft.


could find the glass cleaning cloths though :speechles


----------



## BillyT

sorry wrong cloths


----------



## Rae1001

Mrs bought me a sample of alien 51 today which they included a small sample of their show wax aswel









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

That show wax is meant to the dogs nuts. 

Gonz.


----------



## MDC250

great gonzo said:


> That show wax is meant to the dogs nuts.
> 
> Gonz.


Show wax is indeed very nice, have a sample in vivid pink which smells of vanilla and coconut


----------



## storm2284

Some super fluffies from imran arrived today.... and as I said to him... OH MY GOD they're lovely!!! As busy as he is unfortunately missed posting my order earlier in the week and he got in his car last night and delivered my parcel to the courier personally on an overnight delivery... what a star

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rae1001

MDC250 said:


> Show wax is indeed very nice, have a sample in vivid pink which smells of vanilla and coconut


It smells amazing indeed. Going to give it a bash tomorrow as my existing wax is dead anyway, going to strip it and re-do

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## timo10

Rae1001 said:


> It smells amazing indeed. Going to give it a bash tomorrow as my existing wax is dead anyway, going to strip it and re-do
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Just used it today great beads
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

After "Rob D 88" Wowo haul I decided to do exactly what he advised me to do...*"TREAT MYSELF"* so this is what I got to play with as soon as I get the chance.Thanks Fraser:thumb:


















.SJ.


----------



## Ross

Looks like a good set stonejedi :thumb:


----------



## Moravcik52

Today I purchased:-

Another litre of Menzerna FG400, love the stuff.
Metro Vac Air Force Blaster, new toy.
Scangrip Colour Match Light, new toy.
Some EZ brushes.


----------



## steelghost

The nice man in the DPD van brought me some Scholl S30 today. Oh, and a dirtkiller lance for the Kränzle (for the drive / patio rather than the car!)


----------



## Rob D 88

stonejedi said:


> After "Rob D 88" Wowo haul I decided to do exactly what he advised me to do...*"TREAT MYSELF"* so this is what I got to play with as soon as I get the chance.Thanks Fraser:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .SJ.


Haha, don't get me involved if the Mrs gonna kill you. :lol:

I didn't get to use modt of mine last week. Enjoy


----------



## stonejedi

Will do Rob:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Rae1001

Another delivery today

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citromark

I've been on a Power Maxed spree too from Ecp with 30% discount , 5ltrs of tfr, 1ltr of jetwash and wax , 1ltr of shampoo and 1ltr of Qd for nust short of £33 .Can't wait to try them tomorrow.

Mark


----------



## Rae1001

This is the first of their stuff ive had so hoping it goes well. Got a few waxes over the past few days so not sure what to use haha

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t

just ordered myself some

iron x - tried before.
meguiars engine cleaner - to try out
meguiars engine dressing - to try out


----------



## A&J

chongo said:


> A&J let us know what you think of the QD mate, I might buy some:thumb:


Mixed the 250ml concentrate with 3,75l distilled water so now I have about 4l of ready to use QD.
First thoughts about it. Its very slick or I should say the towel feels very lubricated on the panel. It may be the low temperatures today (2 deg. C) but its not a good rinse aid. I had to wipe the panel numerous times to buff it dry as the towel just spreads the water around instead of absorbing it. Its not like Opti-seal where the water just magically disappears and leaves behind a dry surface. I dont know how SP QD acts at higher temperatures (Ill have to wait till spring for that) but I could recommend it as a clay lube and perhaps even light water less wash as its like I said very slick on the surface. And 9 quid for 4l of QD aint bad.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## chongo

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


Jesus mate:doublesho you broke the bank there:lol:


----------



## chongo

Got this today at the classic car show at the NEC for free, but never used this stuff before. Has anybody used it before.(sealant).


----------



## dave-g

Got some bits from slims detailing, 
1 of the kneeling pads as I feel old now, couple of chemical guys hex logic pads, some stickers, chemical resistant sprayer (to hopefully hold my mega wheel brightener...) and purple stuff air freshener. Just ordered some i1 from gtechniq to do the Mrs new uggs in :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

chongo said:


> Jesus mate:doublesho you broke the bank there:lol:


 just small bottle enough for my Rupes Ibrid , Only PB sell 150ml and pad separately


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

chongo said:


> Got this today at the classic car show at the NEC for free, but never used this stuff before. Has anybody used it before.(sealant).


I search for Armor Shield


----------



## Nidge76

Needed some more brushes and spotted the 5 pack of Envy ones with a nice discount so thought I would try them out.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Four pucks and five brushes off ebay.

13 quid all in so not expecting much


----------



## wee man

Ordered up some microfibre polishing pads of eBay 12 for £3:50 mainly for windows.

Wee Man


----------



## Welshquattro1

I've bought a "few" waxes in the last 6-7 weeks and some products from carchem's GB. Also got to try a few products from TDG and Auto perfection aswell.:lol:


----------



## dholdi

Too many


----------



## Welshquattro1

dholdi said:


> Too many


Yeah I didn't realise just how many.lol


----------



## scuba-phil

just ordered koch chemie polishes, koch chemie clay cloth and a 50ml swissvax best of show.


----------



## finnie_1

Added some more to the collection:
Ag claybar + rapid detailer
Autobrite starter kit


----------



## Rob D 88

A few weeks back I got some products from Primal Detail.
I had issues with the spray heads so ordered:

3 Chemical Resistant (grey) spray heads from Polished Bliss, they are actually really good quality!!!
3M 25mm tape!

Just wanna buy everything! Adam's and Gyeon are the next big ones on my list. Don't even need anymore!


----------



## Nidge76

Ordered a DAS 6 and a 3 inch backing plate. Got to read up on pads and polishes now.


----------



## arkadur

Got this today. 
Waiting for the karcher extention for my rotating brush

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzel81

Few bits from ShopnShine


----------



## Ben_W

Couple more bits from CYC! Waited until the wife was asleep though and is coming via Saturday delivery so I can grab it before she sees!

Scholl S40 to try and get rid of these holograms and improve gloss levels.
Some monster purple microfibres...

Birthday in 5 days so hoping for some £££ so I can go and buy some Wowos Contact121!


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Waxaddict Vortex 

Pouring next week I think.


----------



## cadmunkey

Received my black Friday deal from M&K today, can't wait to try it all although its just started snowing here :wall:


----------



## Midlife

cadmunkey said:


> Received my black Friday deal from M&K today, can't wait to try it all although its just started snowing here :wall:


That looks good stuff, what scent is the Britannia btw please?
I recently got the Spa shampoo and can't believe how little is required each bucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder

Midlife said:


> What scent is the Britannia btw please?
> I recently got the Spa shampoo and can't believe how little is required each bucket
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Britannia is said to be a mild Rhubarb fragrance


----------



## great gonzo

I thought Black Friday was next week?

Gonz.


----------



## goneawol

great gonzo said:


> I thought Black Friday was next week?
> 
> Gonz.


It is, but pre-ordering is also available..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5223431&postcount=83


----------



## markcaughey

After my Wesley Nova washer gave up the ghost iv had to replace it. Picked up this Karcher K7 Compact for a steal, what a machine it is, its just as powerful as my old washer ! Also this machine fits in the house so i don't need to worry about frost damage 

Also got some Valet Pro Citrus pre wash and so King of gloss the other day.


----------



## cadmunkey

Midlife said:


> That looks good stuff, what scent is the Britannia btw please?
> I recently got the Spa shampoo and can't believe how little is required each bucket
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, you can actually choose from a few scents when you order. Think mines orange as I said I didnt mind which.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## goneawol

*" ..the ultimate wax for Metallic paint finishes, dripping wet clarity..."*

Thanks to John for my competition prize that arrived today, Mitchell & King's new blend for metallic paint :thumb:










I gave in to temptation and added a jar of _Prototype number 14_, Croatia.










My nose needs a rest, but I can't wait to try them. I think I may need to buy some liquids......


----------



## Typeroz

You can't go wrong with M+K Pure or Qd.


----------



## steve6690

Carlack glass cleaner and sealer (thought I'd try it), AG tar remover and some more BH Auto Wheel.


----------



## JayMac

Hopefully get trying these out over the weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Midlife

goneawol said:


> Thanks to John for my competition prize that arrived today, Mitchell & King's new blend for metallic paint :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave in to temptation and added a jar of _Prototype number 14_, Croatia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nose needs a rest, but I can't wait to try them. I think I may need to buy some liquids......


Dam I've got to stop looking at this forum want these both now..
As mentioned by another poster the Qd is up there along with Spa too but what fragrance ah ha hah ....
Once I know the wife's shift pattern up on the calendar can then get planning my delivery

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scratcher

This week I had a re-stock on pads and tape.

Trying out a bunch of diamond pads  they looked cool in the photos.


----------



## sarwindo

CG Stuffs:
-Mr.Pink
-EcoSmart R.U
-Natural Shine dressing


----------



## sarwindo

and also forgot to mentions:
-CG Bare Bones
-CG Black Frost Air Freshener


----------



## steelghost

Ordered 5 litres of Car Chem Re-volt (on offer again for £34!) and some Cool Water air freshener :thumb:


----------



## edward177

7 600gsm dual plush cloths, for rinseless washing duties. Very impressed with them


----------



## Jonnybbad

After trying all the cheap alternatives foam lances I opted to get another from autobrite and have to say the difference between them is night and day also picked up some britegel and endurance tyre/trim dresser 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sistersvisions

Pre-ordered a copy of this..


----------



## macca666

Some BH auto balm for the Maestro and a black scholl waffle pad for the main car to use with my S20 :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan




----------



## mike90

Took advantage of infinity waxes Trader Tuesday offer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

sean ryan said:


>


You feeling okay? It's not adams.....  

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cadmunkey

sistersvisions said:


> Pre-ordered a copy of this.


I've read the last 3 issues and really enjoyed it. Its a great magazine even for amateur enthusiasts like myself. Would definitely recommend it to anyone.


----------



## bigalc

sistersvisions said:


> Pre-ordered a copy of this..


Can i ask where you pre ordered please


----------



## sean ryan

Hereisphilly said:


> You feeling okay? It's not adams.....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mulder

bigalc said:


> Can i ask where you pre ordered please


Have a look HERE, other outlets may be available :thumb:


----------



## bigalc

Mulder said:


> Have a look HERE, other outlets may be available :thumb:


Thanks, just paid for subscription


----------



## Bristle Hound

Karcher K series adaptor for my AB snow foamer from AliExpress :thumb:
Changed out the Nilfisk adaptor already fitted to it


----------



## percymon

Gtechniq T1 tyre dressing (and a couple of curved applicator pads) - hoping this might be a bit more winter proof than most tyre dressings

Gtechniq C2V3 spray - good enough for winter wheel protection / top ups

Gtechniq G1/G2 kit - time I re-applied to my daily driver, 18k miles since it was last done and whilst still performing well i know it could be better still with fresh application


----------



## Dazzel81




----------



## mobileman

technically not today but on Sunday
pressure washer
qwasher hose
snow foam lance
envy brushes
billberry wheel cleaner
colli 476

then got to pull out the old detailing shed of stuff and see what needs replacing


----------



## dave-g

Some more spray bottles and a mesto foamer for trying out :thumb:


----------



## shine247

It might get used for the odd shirt as long as it is a detailing shirt


----------



## BillyT

shine247 said:


> It might get used for the odd shirt as long as it is a detailing shirt


How much is that my wife would love that for somewhere to put her shoes lol


----------



## captaintomo

Powermaxed Tar remover and their Iron off.


----------



## shine247

BillyT said:


> How much is that my wife would love that for somewhere to put her shoes lol


The unit is £100, the cover £30 extra. It heats up so best with the cover. Lakeland.


----------



## forge197

Swissvax Door Protectors as I just opened the door on the wall and grazed so need these to avoid more damage, should have bough before as they have been perfect in the tight garage space, oh and drying aid.


----------



## sean ryan

I had these sent over from america


----------



## Jdm owner

forge197 said:


> Swissvax Door Protectors as I just opened the door on the wall and grazed so need these to avoid more damage, should have bough before as they have been perfect in the tight garage space, oh and drying aid.


Hi, any links on those swissvax door protectors.


----------



## Jdm owner

Topped up my snow foam as the BH auto foam is running out.
Ain't used AF Avalance however heard good reviews.

Supplied by clean your car.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Jdm owner said:


> Hi, any links on those swissvax door protectors.


You can get them from slims

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247

Jdm owner said:


> Topped up my snow foam as the BH auto foam is running out.
> Ain't used AF Avalance however heard good reviews.
> 
> Supplied by clean your car.


I bought some recently, I believe it is a new mix (only from what I read on here)
I had some in the past, it was fine. I have tried the new, it is quite a thick liquid compared to some but it seems to work fine. It foams up well but does not hang around too long. I have BH as well but use that with a pump sprayer.
Sometimes I just like foam, especially with all the leaves and stuff that land on lower sections just now. I think you will like it. :thumb:


----------



## forge197

Jdm owner said:


> Hi, any links on those swissvax door protectors.


http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/swissvax-door-protectors-set-of-2.html

Don't forget BLACK10


----------



## Rob D 88

sean ryan said:


> I had these sent over from america


I thought it was you, the detailing addict! I could tell by the wood you post the pictures against and the amount of Adam's products you have.

It was me that asked where they were from. I do like everything the same, bit OCD. How much they charge you to send the bottles over?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

A new phone gun from Directhoses. Came with 250ml sample foam & a spare gauze.

Karcher K Series HD Solid Brass Snow Foam Lance + 250ml Foam + Service Pack

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131979623887


----------



## saul

Auto Finesse Mint Rims, AG Alkalloy, Atomiza big blaster foam triggers.


----------



## robj20

Having just got a new car (Mondeo Titanium 180 in Deep Impact Blue) im keen to get back into detailing. A lot of my older products are long gone but i still have these, as well as my DAS6 and some pads.

Dodo Juice Supernatural Shampoo
Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Meguiars Glass Cleaner Concentrate
Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner
Autosmart Duet
Autosmart WAX Detailing Spray
Poorboy's Natural Look Dressing
Poorboy's Super Swirl Remover SSR1
Poorboy's Super Swirl Remover SSR2
Poorboy's Wheel Sealat
Poorboy's Nattys Blue
Autoglym Super Resin Polish


So thought i would fill in the gaps and try some new stuff.

Valet Pro Bilberry (used this before)
CarPro PERL (seems to get good feedback as a tyre dressing)
Dodo Juice - Lime Prime (couldnt be without this always made paintwork pop)
Bouncer's Drop & Roll (seemed a good price for a glass sealant)
Bilt Hamber Korrosol (never used a fallout remover before so try that before claying)
Bilt Hamber Autoclay Soft (not a clay ive used before but though soft would be handy for winter months)

So fingers crossed its decent on saturday so i can get on with it.
I really should change to 2 buckets as well but one has always done me okay.


----------



## Short1e

Bought another Pressure Washer from Direct Hoses - Definitely gives my Kranzle a run for its money too.

£125 for this awesome piece of kit - PLUS I managed to grab a 10% off discount code from him, so if anyone wants/needs one use code "Laura1216" at the checkout. Code is only valid until 17/12 though


----------



## LewisChadwick7

just grabbed 5l of KKD ferrum in the sale for £25 and a matching spray bottle for it too


----------



## percymon

took advantage of the autoGlanz offer to try a few of their products, just regular maintenance stuff..

Bug Off
Spar-Tar
Blood Tonic
Uber Schwarz
Vision


----------



## ganwilliams

Just boght myself my first DA... aprehensive... but the Black Friday deal of 15% an already great price was just too tempting!

http://www.perfectlycleaned.co.uk/perfectly-cleaned-das6-pro-plus-12-271-c.asp


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

wowos qd on offer on wowos site


----------



## steelghost

I also took advantage of Fraser's generosity to bag a jar of Contact 121 at 40% off :thumb:


----------



## dave-g

First venture into wowos so ordered contact 121 and some foam. To be fair I was going to buy the wax anyway :lol:


----------



## sean ryan

I couldn't resist



I used it tonight it's excellent


----------



## Welshquattro1




----------



## MDC250

Welshquattro1 said:


>


Can't wait for mine to arrive, although no opportunity to play this weekend so I'll live vicariously via you...what's it like, have you cracked it open yet?


----------



## PIIMP

Been ridiculous as trying to save but couldn't resist today bought some wowos 121 wax and a large order from auto glanz 😅 the wife will be horrified 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbig1

Welshquattro1, Congratulations! 
That just oozes luxury~ I am drooling with envy!


----------



## Welshquattro1

MDC250 said:


> Can't wait for mine to arrive, although no opportunity to play this weekend so I'll live vicariously via you...what's it like, have you cracked it open yet?


Same here,busy with family  I had to have a quick sniff and it's a sweet smell I can't quiet put my finger on,maybe fruit salad.


----------



## Mnbrennan

Bought my first rotary! A ShineMate EP801 with various extensions, backing plates and pads. 

Currently have a DAS6 so looking forward to giving this a try. 

Any idea where is cheap to get pads given its black Friday? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Mnbrennan said:


> Bought my first rotary! A ShineMate EP801 with various extensions, backing plates and pads.
> 
> Currently have a DAS6 so looking forward to giving this a try.
> 
> Any idea where is cheap to get pads given its black Friday?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Cyc sell all the pads for that little shinemate, and have 15% off today

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## forge197

Endless Shine and some Microfibre Wash stuff.


----------



## DiM3ch

Ocd waxes Nebula
Gtechiniq C5 
AG hydreseal and hanging air fresheners


----------



## bigkahunaburger

MDC250 said:


> Can't wait for mine to arrive, although no opportunity to play this weekend so I'll live vicariously via you...what's it like, have you cracked it open yet?


Neutral colour. Light, sweet scent. I can't place it but it's inoffensive and likable. Excited by min but apparently it is designed to be applied in 7 degrees c or above. Can't wait to use it!


----------



## Jack R

Just taken advantage of the polished bliss offer of 3 for 2 on auto finesse


----------



## rory1992

Autoglanz piste, vision, infinite and strawberry milkshake af 
Infinity wax qd and snowfoam 

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## r18jsh

Replacement water filter resin for my raceglaze DI vessel 
Water filter refilling kit to make pouring the resin in a bit easier 
Babysoft detailing cloth 
Microfibre cloth 5 pack


----------



## macca666

THIS :lol::lol:

https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-big-daddy-box/


----------



## funkydunk

I bought the WOWO bucket, mitt, grit guard, towel and shampoo offer. Can't wait to try it out. I get the feeling this thread will be very busy today.


----------



## steelghost

Ordered some Serious Performance paint cleaner and assorted pads and applicators to make paint cleaning and waxing a bit easier. Hoping for a bit of cheeky midwinter waxing


----------



## ammo-mcr

LewisChadwick7 said:


> just grabbed 5l of KKD ferrum in the sale for £25 and a matching spray bottle for it too


where from pal?


----------



## uggski

More than I can afford really! :lol:


----------



## edward177

Not today, but taking advantage of the Black Friday deals yesterday - a pot of wowo's contact 121 and infinity wax glass canopy. 
Very pleased to get a full sized glass canopy, have a sample size already and it's very easy to use, with a great finish. Looking forward to trying contact 121 too. Adding to the ever growing wax collection...


----------



## bigkahunaburger

edward177 said:


> Not today, but taking advantage of the Black Friday deals yesterday - a pot of wowo's contact 121 and infinity wax glass canopy.
> Very pleased to get a full sized glass canopy, have a sample size already and it's very easy to use, with a great finish. Looking forward to trying contact 121 too. Adding to the ever growing wax collection...


Contact 121 is brilliant. So very easy to use and brilliant results. I'm glad lots of DW folk have bagged a pot so we can all start to 'wax lyrical' about it :d


----------



## edward177

bigkahunaburger said:


> Contact 121 is brilliant. So very easy to use and brilliant results. I'm glad lots of DW folk have bagged a pot so we can all start to 'wax lyrical' about it :d


Exactly what I've heard, really looking forward to getting to use it


----------



## Blackwatch

Went down to the HDD sale today and picked up a few things, Will be going back down on Thusrsday to get the rest of my goodies  ....hopefully pick up some Hydrology then as well if its in.


----------



## Wilco

It seems most people have been buying the new bargain priced waxes, I went the other route somewhat!



















I've also ordered a couple more expensive things this week but I've not spent anything recently so was due a splurge :lol:


----------



## dave-g

I like that wilco!
Where did you pick that up from?


----------



## Wilco

CYC. Still got 12% off until midnight I think? £175 for the kit

Just checked and yeah it still works. BF12 for your discount http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/zymol-wax/zymol-holiday-sampler-kit-2/prod_1592.html?added=1592


----------



## Choppy

Over the past 2 days I got 
5ltr of kkd choccy wash
5ltrs of kkd iron rain v3 
5 liquid elements streak busters
a pair of dewalt work boots
A pair or 20w led lights on a tripod
A scangrip sunmatch light


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

This place is bad for the wallet...first venture into HDD products with their sale prices crazy not too


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just ordered some chemical guys pina colada air freshener with bf15 discount code from shopnshine, i like black frost and stripper scent but want something different and like coconut so..


----------



## Choppy

Wilco said:


> It seems most people have been buying the new bargain priced waxes, I went the other route somewhat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also ordered a couple more expensive things this week but I've not spent anything recently so was due a splurge


Bargain that! Cheaper to buy 4 of those than just the pot of Atlantique.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Will post my large amount when I get delivered my bargain Black Friday


----------



## mrbig1

I bought so much over the Black Friday deals and some I probably have bought when I was unconscience. I will have some that I would be surprised upon receiving.


----------



## Welshquattro1

mrbig1 said:


> I bought so much over the Black Friday deals and some I probably have bought when I was unconscience. I will have some that I would be surprised upon receiving.


You will have to post a picture up when it all arrives :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

ammo-mcr said:


> where from pal?


here you go mate :thumb: https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/collections/black-friday-sale/products/ferrum-fallout-remover-bf


----------



## LewisChadwick7

just picked up 1l of autobrite direct fab from shane at HDD in his sale to top up my shelf


----------



## Nidge76

Ordered some more Envy brushes as I liked the first lot that I got recently. Also ordered 60 of those yellow foam applicators as I was running low.


----------



## PugIain

Just ordered https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-big-daddy-box/

Am I going to get shot lol


----------



## Hereisphilly

PugIain said:


> Just ordered https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-big-daddy-box/
> 
> Am I going to get shot lol


You've got your will in place right?

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4291

Gtechniq C4 and WM2 Wash Mitt, and a black 4" Chemical Guys Hexlogic pad, all from Altus Auto Care.


----------



## macca666

PugIain said:


> Just ordered https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-big-daddy-box/
> 
> Am I going to get shot lol


I ordered one on Friday. Not sure how big the box will be but I think I'll struggle to hide it from the OH :lol::lol:


----------



## Goodylax

Wilco said:


> It seems most people have been buying the new bargain priced waxes, I went the other route somewhat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also ordered a couple more expensive things this week but I've not spent anything recently so was due a splurge :lol:


My favorite sampler! :thumb:
Good stuff Wilco, love that Destiny :argie:
Zymol offered 50% off on Smart kits this cyber Monday --I got a Concours kit for 143.50 USD. :argie::lol:

And waaaaayyy too much other stuff


----------



## Wilco

I've wanted it for ages so with a little discount it seemed rude not too tbh. Now if we could get a 50% discount on them here that would be carnage!! They'll be staying boxed up until spring though, I've a coating on at the minute so wont be doing a full prep until February or March and I'm certainly not wasting them lol


----------



## steelghost

Filling in some gaps in the toolkit. been humming and hawing about which paint cleaner to get, eventually went for the SP paint cleaner plus some basic MFs and spot finishing pads for use as wax applicators :thumb:


----------



## super_cds

Gheezer said:


> My Friday Deal from Brite-Max arrived today. Many thanks for the great deal on the Rupes Nono iBrid. I also look forward to trying the Towel, Degreaser and Shampoo. Thanks again, cracking offer!
> 
> View attachment 48881


is it only me who, hates it when people balance stuff on their paint work?

i dont even like putting my bare hand on the car :buffer:


----------



## Jack R

super_cds said:


> is it only me who, hates it when people balance stuff on their paint work?
> 
> i dont even like putting my bare hand on the car :buffer:


I always try to avoid it but my car isn't worth more than about 4k


----------



## chongo

steelghost said:


> Filling in some gaps in the toolkit. been humming and hawing about which paint cleaner to get, eventually went for the SP paint cleaner plus some basic MFs and spot finishing pads for use as wax applicators :thumb:


You made the right choice mate:thumb: great cleaner and leaves a fantastic finish.


----------



## Gus82

Blackfire gep arrived for me


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## steelghost

chongo said:


> You made the right choice mate:thumb: great cleaner and leaves a fantastic finish.


I did think about trying M&K Pure but thought on my definitely-could-do-with-a-machine-polish paint, I would be better off keeping the tenner in my pocket - plus I like the no-nonsense-lots-of-performance nature of the SP range 

(I didn't technically keep the tenner in my pocket, I bought some of these but you take my point :lol


----------



## super_cds

JR1982 said:


> I always try to avoid it but my car isn't worth more than about 4k


that bag is balancing on the front of a ferrari + what looks like the plastic clip to the left on the paint too

iv had cars cost a few hundred quid and still dont


----------



## Serkie

A few bits to add to the detailing arsenal...

CarPro - Iron X 500ml
CarPro - Essence Gloss Primer
Zymol - Holiday Sampler Kit #1
Valet Pro - Plastic Non Scratch Brush
Ultimate Ultra-Plush Buffing Cloth Pkg/3 16" x 16"
3M 3434 Masking Tape


----------



## dchapman88

Bought some sonax BSD from EuroCarParts, 24% off and then used my FORUMCIVINFO discount code took it down to £8.29 with free economy p&p

What a bargain!!


----------



## Hereisphilly

Contact 121 arrived today from the black Friday sales, looking forward to using it










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiM3ch

Had my few orders from Friday turn up

OCD Nebula
Autoglanz hydreseal and air fresheners
Gtechniq C5

Just ordered Obsession wax Xmas 2016 edition and gingerbread candles


----------



## Mnbrennan

This lot turned up today!



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Typeroz

A few items received this week.


----------



## steelghost

My one Black Friday purchase arrived today  Now I just need some half decent weather to try it out!


----------



## Hereisphilly

steelghost said:


> My one Black Friday purchase arrived today  Now I just need some half decent weather to try it out!


You're joining the 121 club too then?
Likewise I need the decent weather to try mine

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Hereisphilly said:


> You're joining the 121 club too then?
> Likewise I need the decent weather to try mine
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Well I can't be wittering on about DSW forever 

In all seriousness though, one of the attractions of detailing for me is the chemistry / materials science side of things, and so 121 is fascinating from that point of view. I've also got some paint cleaner and new MF pads to apply it with so I'm all set next time I get a decent day to test it all out


----------



## edward177

My Black Friday buys turned up over the last few days. Another one for the 121 club. Though not holding out much for good weather


----------



## Hereisphilly

steelghost said:


> Well I can't be wittering on about DSW forever
> 
> In all seriousness though, one of the attractions of detailing for me is the chemistry / materials science side of things, and so 121 is fascinating from that point of view. I've also got some paint cleaner and new MF pads to apply it with so I'm all set next time I get a decent day to test it all out


What's fascinating about it? I've also got an interest in that side of things and i don't really know much about 121 if I'm honest

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Hereisphilly said:


> What's fascinating about it? I've also got an interest in that side of things and i don't really know much about 121 if I'm honest
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


It's super, super hydrophobic - Contact 121 refers to the contact angle of a water droplet sat on the surface of a panel ie it's what gives it the insane beading. So part of me is curious to see how it compares with DSW which also has some pretty high contact angles. Am also generally interested in the blending that goes on. Of course all of this stuff is trade secrets for the likes of Fraser but I'm hoping to get a bit more insight into how these hybrid LSPs really work, what the "German and Swiss coating technology is" etc etc.

Also, I've realised I'm a bit of a beading junkie


----------



## Hereisphilly

steelghost said:


> It's super, super hydrophobic - Contact 121 refers to the contact angle of a water droplet sat on the surface of a panel ie it's what gives it the insane beading. So part of me is curious to see how it compares with DSW which also has some pretty high contact angles. Am also generally interested in the blending that goes on. Of course all of this stuff is trade secrets for the likes of Fraser but I'm hoping to get a bit more insight into how these hybrid LSPs really work, what the "German and Swiss coating technology is" etc etc.
> 
> Also, I've realised I'm a bit of a beading junkie


Ah I thought you had some insider knowledge or something haha!

Yeah I've read all the promo stuff and seen the pictures, just wanting to see if it stacks up in practice now!

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

contact 121 has arrived, with some foam, plus a mesto foamer and some samples to play with :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

My Black Friday stuff has all arrived now, so fingers crossed for the weekend to be dry

This from polished bliss 3for2









And this from detailed clean


----------



## Bmpaul

Clean your car has got a pretty good price on the gtechniq c1 and c2 combo at £45 for the pair so I snapped it up!


----------



## PIIMP

Some black Friday goodies

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Bru

I've just ordered GYEON Q2 - & Bilt Hamber auto-balm a first for both.


----------



## camerashy

Ordered Waxed Junkies, Caked in Montan wax.
My Waxaddict Quartz arrived together with my ODK Cabin


----------



## JayMac

This all came this week! Looking forward to trying the rubber wax, hopefully tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

Got novembers wax pack today, first one I've had, pretty cool!


----------



## Wilco

My last few bits arrived over the last couple of days.



















I think that's me done for this year now.


----------



## armufti

JayMac said:


> This all came this week! Looking forward to trying the rubber wax, hopefully tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please do a review? Looking forward to this myself!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Wilco said:


> My last few bits arrived over the last couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's me done for this year now.


Christ, don't let the missus catch you!

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Wilco said:


> My last few bits arrived over the last couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's me done for this year now.


Good job you've only got a few more weeks till next then :thumb::lol:


----------



## Kam09

Picked up a few carchem products earlier to go along with waxplanet pots that arrived earlier this week..


----------



## Wilco

Hereisphilly said:


> Christ, don't let the missus catch you!
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


She's actually pretty good like that. As long as the cars clean and she has it 90% of the time she's happy.

Btw the wowo 121 wax is a belter. I used it on my fathers car today and I'm very impressed with it.


----------



## Blueberry

Treat myself on Black Friday


----------



## Welshquattro1

Some of my Black Friday buys


----------



## sean ryan




----------



## uggski

:lol:


Welshquattro1 said:


> Some of my Black Friday buys


Not sure I can buy a product called Carspunk!!!! :lol:


----------



## Moet1974

sean ryan said:


>


Where did you get the meguiars from dude? And have you run out of Adams products to buy!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sean ryan

Moet1974 said:


> Where did you get the meguiars from dude? And have you run out of Adams products to buy!!! :lol::lol::lol:


I got it from Slim's and yes i have all the Adam's gear i need :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sean ryan

You gotta love Amazon Prime ordered yesterday delivered today


----------



## Hereisphilly

Couple more to add to the collection


















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleyman

Over the past week I've bought:

Gyeon Bathe+
Gyeon FabricCoat
Gyeon Tyre Dressing
Gyeon LeatherCoat
Scholl Concepts 135mm Finishing Pad
Scholl Concepts 85mm Honey Pad
Menzerna Medium Cut Polish PO203
Menzerna Super Finish Plus PO85RD
Gtechniq W5 APC
Gtechniq W2 Cleaner
Gyeon Large Detailing Bag
Clean Your Car Wash Buckets x2


----------



## MDC250

Hereisphilly said:


> Couple more to add to the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Did you go silver or gold on the Edition One?

It's a wax that may just jump the queue on my waiting to be tried out list.


----------



## Hereisphilly

MDC250 said:


> Did you go silver or gold on the Edition One?
> 
> It's a wax that may just jump the queue on my waiting to be tried out list.


I got the gold one, but all that means is the logo on the presentation box is gold. As far as I'm aware the wax and the jar are identical regardless of which version you get

Yeah it definitely jumped to the top of my list too, such a premium looking wax

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Yeah it's just the presentation box but even picking that had me in a dilemma


----------



## Hereisphilly

MDC250 said:


> Yeah it's just the presentation box but even picking that had me in a dilemma


Want me to get you pics of both the silver and gold? Im pretty sure my glamour box has silver lettering

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Hereisphilly said:


> Want me to get you pics of both the silver and gold? Im pretty sure my glamour box has silver lettering
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for the offer 

I've already bought it and it arrived last week. Went for silver in the end after swapping from gold on my order


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Hereisphilly said:


> Couple more to add to the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


great wax right there mate, let us know how you find it  and also great pre wax cleanser leaves a nice glossy finish


----------



## cadmunkey

My order from AF arrived today, secret Santa gift was a free 1L bottle of Lather so I'm happy!


----------



## PugIain

No, not the Xmas tree in a bag..









Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

PugIain said:


> No, not the Xmas tree in a bag..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


was that big daddy box?


----------



## PugIain

OvEr_KiLL said:


> was that big daddy box?


Yep, box weighs a tonne.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


----------



## fraser87uk

PugIain said:


> No, not the Xmas tree in a bag..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


Result. Glad it arrived ok


----------



## PugIain

fraser87uk said:


> Result. Glad it arrived ok


Yep got it this afternoon cheers, can't wait to try some bits.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


----------



## dave-g

Secretly wish I'd ordered that, mega deal!
Used awesome foam yesterday smells amazing haha


----------



## dave-g

Got my auto finesse samples pack and crew bag, with a free bottle of tripple, the bags are awesome!


----------



## Hede

So the last of my Black Friday shopping came today so this is what i got.
http://imageshack.com/f/pmjk3DVGj


----------



## K777mk2

bilt hamber foam 5l for home
Gtecniq QD 5l

for work and mid week washes
C130 NILFISK 
snow foam adaptor
5l Bilt hamber foam


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Typeroz

Obsession Wax order arrived today as well as some small Paragon Fishscale Cloths.


----------



## macca666

Not quite bought today but finally unpacked my black friday wowosdetailing purchase :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83

Nice ^ love the packaging.


----------



## Alfieharley1

wish i went for that now - I did manage to bag a 50% offer from mac off - pics to come when the man cave is sorted


----------



## EGMW

Turtle Wax Pro Compound range! :O


----------



## Nidge76

Just ordered 5 green edgeless 450gsm towels.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Picked this up dirt cheap in HDD's Xmas sale, interested to see what it's like










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Took delivery of a new pw from Vax, an absolute bargain at £90

Cheers nbray67 for letting me know how you've gotten on with yours










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Actrosman

Kam09 said:


> Picked up a few carchem products earlier to go along with waxplanet pots that arrived earlier this week..


I've also been taking advantage of their 12 D.O.Cs bargains (or have they been taking advantage of my financial weakness at this time of year?) and with a couple of days left, there's still time to spend a bit more! MrsH will throw the dummy for sure but as said above, if I keep hers clean and sparkly, I can just about get away with my expenditure!


----------



## MDC250

Hereisphilly said:


> Picked this up dirt cheap in HDD's Xmas sale, interested to see what it's like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It sounded an interesting product so like you felt it was worthwhile picking up in the sales to have a try.


----------



## Hereisphilly

MDC250 said:


> It sounded an interesting product so like you felt it was worthwhile picking up in the sales to have a try.


At £4 I couldn't say no really

Plus I've been using AF revolution and then dooka wheels after that, so interested to see how it stacks up

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Hereisphilly said:


> At £4 I couldn't say no really
> 
> Plus I've been using AF revolution and then dooka wheels after that, so interested to see how it stacks up
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


In the never ending should I shouldn't I fit my winter wheels (it was 16.5 degrees the other day!) my main wheels have C5 on which either need a very deep clean or C5 is advancing to failure. Wheels need a fair bit of agitation each time I clean so I'm hoping this plugs the gap without negatively impacting on what protection is still on the rims.


----------



## suspal

No purchases made in 2016 i'm really ill and need an


----------



## MEH4N

suspal said:


> No purchases made in 2016 i'm really ill and need an


Hope you feel better bro


----------



## Simonrev

Got both Wowo's waxes today as part of their 12 days of Christmas ... £25.00 OFF !!


----------



## Ben_W

Finally had my belated birthday present from my parent arrive today.....got class my olds!





Looking forward to trying this lot out. Had asked for the tyre restorer but they were out of stock so mum chose the APC instead. Will have to see how that fares against G101.....


----------



## Blackwatch

Hereisphilly said:


> Picked this up dirt cheap in HDD's Xmas sale, interested to see what it's like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's my goto Wheel shampoo


----------



## chongo

Blackwatch said:


> It's my goto Wheel shampoo


Same here mate:thumb: great wheel cleaner and highly concentrated, bought the 1 litre bottle so should last me ages:tumbleweed:


----------



## Blackwatch

chongo said:


> Same here mate:thumb: great wheel cleaner and highly concentrated, bought the 1 litre bottle so should last me ages:tumbleweed:


Errr yes about that :lol::lol:


----------



## sean ryan




----------



## Webarno

I purchased some more Sonax BSD and some Sonax Xtreme Protect and Shine Hybrid. 
Anyone used that before? Any good?


----------



## Hereisphilly

sean ryan said:


>


Where did you get the pump sprayers from?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Hereisphilly said:


> Where did you get the pump sprayers from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Amazon -----> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B013T16IWA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

sean ryan said:


> Amazon -----> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B013T16IWA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 :thumb:


Awesome, I'm after ones that have those release valves in the side, but don't actually any air our when used normally

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

Webarno said:


> I purchased some more Sonax BSD and some Sonax Xtreme Protect and Shine Hybrid.
> Anyone used that before? Any good?


I guess you're referring to the protect and shine? Its a bit weird to apply to start with but once you get used to the drying time its a very good product. Lasts ages and beads like mad. Use BSD over it and that's a winning combo for sure :thumb:


----------



## puntohgt77

Power maxxed tfr 
Power sprayer
Bilt hamper DSW

Didn't want to buy anything before Christmas but pressure from the forum forced a purchase haha!


----------



## Webarno

Wilco said:


> I guess you're referring to the protect and shine? Its a bit weird to apply to start with but once you get used to the drying time its a very good product. Lasts ages and beads like mad. Use BSD over it and that's a winning combo for sure :thumb:


Ah excellent, can't wait to try it on the weekend. 
Best way to apply?


----------



## Wilco

Webarno said:


> Ah excellent, can't wait to try it on the weekend.
> Best way to apply?


German applicator if you have one? A microfiber applicator will work as well as I've used both methods. Remove it just as it flashes off. And then wait for rain. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

Received my tailor made car shampoo from CarChem this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

tightlines said:


> Received my tailor made car shampoo from CarChem this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like it.

Nothing but the best is good enough! COYB.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Half an ECP order, took advantage of the 32% at the weekend, couple of bargains, couple of things reduced to prices you can get elsewhere.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

wacky wednesday offer
auto-glanz spritzer 2x500ml to try in my lance


----------



## mt8

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Half an ECP order, took advantage of the 32% at the weekend, couple of bargains, couple of things reduced to prices you can get elsewhere.


Where did you find the 5ltr PM TFR?

Have been looking on the site and unable to find it.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

mt8 said:


> Where did you find the 5ltr PM TFR?
> 
> Have been looking on the site and unable to find it.


Pretty sure it was just under shampoo but doesn't appear to be there now.

Part # is 542771931 for ref, doesn't show up on a search.


----------



## Actrosman

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Pretty sure it was just under shampoo but doesn't appear to be there now.
> 
> Part # is 542771931 for ref, doesn't show up on a search.


I had a look..... just select the size bottle required but check the price before you jump in.....tap for a bulk bottle and it shows normal price before you get to the checkout http://tinyurl.com/jx8odng


----------



## mike41

My haul from carchem's 12 days of xmas.


----------



## Dazzel81

Some new stuff to try from WO-WO :thumb:



& got these from EBay


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Short1e

mt8 said:


> Where did you find the 5ltr PM TFR?
> 
> Have been looking on the site and unable to find it.


Halfords have the 5l at £12.99. Not sure how much ECP have it up at


----------



## mt8

Thanks for that, Halfords is delivery only so will check postage costs. Delivery costs 2.99 3/4 working days.

Just spoken to ECP and the 5 lt TFR is not currently listed on their website as out of stock, pity it doesn't say this on there and save me 10 mins looking for it


----------



## Simo87

Couldn't keep her little hands off.

Simmo,

Tapatalk!


----------



## Blackwatch

You can also get it from Eldon Motor Spares in Barnsley.


----------



## Jue

Simo87 said:


> Couldn't keep her little hands off.
> 
> Simmo,
> 
> Tapatalk!


 Be like a Christmas rehearsal :lol:


----------



## Typeroz

A few additions.


----------



## camerashy

Vortex WOW!! be interested in your thoughts mate.


----------



## Typeroz

camerashy said:


> Vortex WOW!! be interested in your thoughts mate.


It might be a while till I get to use it :thumb:

Missed the pre order so I thought I'd better grab this, they didn't hang around!


----------



## Danjc

Two new additions.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

cheap synthetic lambs wool wash mitt for £2.39 from i6 automotive yeh not the best i know but ive never washed my car with shampoo yet and dont have proper buckets or grit guards. i just use foam/pre wash and then dry with a qd..little test for me to see how much dirt is in the bucket after a pre wash with auto glanz spritzer and washed with shampoo


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Danjc said:


> Two new additions.


 best wash pad going :thumb:


----------



## Danjc

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> best wash pad going :thumb:


I have the original one but thought sod it and treated myself to the new osha pad.


----------



## ah234

OvEr_KiLL said:


> cheap synthetic lambs wool wash mitt for £2.39 from i6 automotive yeh not the best i know but ive never washed my car with shampoo yet and dont have proper buckets or grit guards. i just use foam/pre wash and then dry with a qd..little test for me to see how much dirt is in the bucket after a pre wash with auto glanz spritzer and washed with shampoo


Usually a lot, even when the car looks relatively clean in summer after a pre wash I still get a ton of crap in the rinse bucket. In winter it's just black at the end of the wash (with 2 ore washes and a lot of protection)


----------



## armufti

What makes them so special over a lambswool?

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

armufti said:


> What makes them so special over a lambswool?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


nothing, it was cheap and cheerful..if i like it i will buy a decent wash mitt or pad  i dont care if it doesnt last very long


----------



## Actrosman

mike41 said:


> My haul from carchem's 12 days of xmas.


And mine....few bits to try on 'guinea pig' cars or maybe my Actros but topped up on some regular stuff too....MrsH saw the bill and chucked a few 'effs' into the conversation....told her my Xmas was sorted so no need to worry about me!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadmunkey

WoWo's big daddy box just arrived, no photos as I've stuck it straight in the garage so the missus doesn't see it :buffer:


----------



## uggski

This came today










EP803 kit


----------



## puntohgt77




----------



## bigbrizo

puntohgt77 said:


>


What pump spray is that mate ?


----------



## puntohgt77

bigbrizo said:


> What pump spray is that mate ?


http://www.screwfix.com/p/green-pressure-sprayer-7ltr/51100


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Had my eye on this for weeks, thought I'd better pull the trigger before the price went back up.










And another couple of bits from my ECP order.










That 2 quid tcut metal polish got it's own DHL shipment :lol:


----------



## Jue

Few things from my local Autosmart.


----------



## Jue

Also my Black Friday deals. Now where do I signe up for help :lol:


----------



## dholdi

uggski said:


> This came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EP803 kit


Nice, more pics required


----------



## Pinny

Some major spends here thanks to this thread i hv bits from adams wowo and finesse en route to me:newbie:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Pinny said:


> Some major spends here thanks to this thread i hv bits from adams wowo and finesse en route to me:newbie:


what you ordered mate


----------



## Pinny

OvEr_KiLL said:


> what you ordered mate


Adams
Qd
Glass cleaner
Vrt

Auto finesse
Illusion
Finale
Ultra glaze

Wowo
Apps
Mitt
Mfs
Towel.

Im already looking at other stuff


----------



## Welshquattro1

A custom Cosmos in red with cherry scent:argie: and a few samples from BMD's Xmas sale.


----------



## Blackwatch

Ive got the same pump sprayer and Titan,,,,nice pieces of kit


----------



## dave-g

Ordered myself the waxaddict gift set thingy, managed to just before they went again! 
And a small order from auto finesse for my dads xmas gift


----------



## dabhand

Just ordered some more Meguiars Last Touch spray detailier from Euro Car Parts using their 32% off offer.
Collect on Tuesday so no pics.


----------



## Simz

But it was £10 more to start with than anywhere else mate


----------



## bigkahunaburger

dave-g said:


> Ordered myself the waxaddict gift set thingy, managed to just before they went again!
> And a small order from auto finesse for my dads xmas gift


The Vortex? It's so nice to use.


----------



## dave-g

That's the one, forgot the name instantly haha!


----------



## Mikej857

These came today 😍😍


----------



## -rob-

*Got this today*









Nice job


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Been a busy week of buying. I've got Gyeon Q2 foam,AF vision, AF waxmate XL, 2 sample pots of OCD alien 51, 2 sample pots of OCD Nebula, wheel woolies, 2 x Lake country hydro tech finishing pads and a pB luxuary drying towel. A couple of items are xmas pressies for my dad but the bulk of it is mine.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

great drying towel and af vision is an awesome glass polish


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Had a speculative low ball ebay bid on a panel pot of Infinity dark in the week, won it today at £4.26


----------



## jonnyw59

Just had these delivered. Deep wheel and arch clean to be done soon.


----------



## Hereisphilly

jonnyw59 said:


> View attachment 49111
> 
> 
> Just had these delivered. Deep wheel and arch clean to be done soon.


SGS are decent gear, my jack is still chugging along

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnyw59

Hereisphilly said:


> SGS are decent gear, my jack is still chugging along
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That's good to hear. Have not had the chance to get it out of the box yet, hopefully tomorrow as I'm off work.


----------



## uggski

dholdi said:


> Nice, more pics required


It'll have to wait till xmas as it's all wrapped up now.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

All arrived today


----------



## MDC250

Superb Interior Cleaner Maxi


----------



## Gus82

Gyeon can coat for me


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

MDC250 said:


> Superb Interior Cleaner Maxi


I can't wait to try it  tomorrow morning!


----------



## MDC250

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I can't wait to try it  tomorrow morning!


Leaves a really nice finish and seems to keep dust away, for a little while at least!


----------



## camerashy

Nice haul there, Maxi


----------



## bradleymarky

Megs 205
BH Korrosol
BH DS wax.


----------



## Aly

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger

ObliTARate, Korrosol and a Blackfire wax applicator from Polished Bliss.


----------



## steelghost

Assorted AliExpress MF towels arrived for me today. Considering quoted delivery time was 20-40 days, two weeks from deepest China is actually not at all bad. And to cap it all they are actually rather good


----------



## dave-g

Well I got myself one of the autofinesse starter kits (2nd one lol) and an interior clean kit, and also received a pot of essence as a free secret Santa gift! Winner.


----------



## A&J

Finally got my Black Friday buy:

- OPT Intensive polish. Got Hyper polish instead by mistake and today I got it replaced. 
- Carshinefactory Citrus force APC
- Carshinefactory budget hard clay bar. 
- Flexipad microfiber pad
- Flexipad orange waffle foam pad


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## cadmunkey

That Billet looks smart!


----------



## FallenAngel

steelghost said:


> Assorted AliExpress MF towels arrived for me today. Considering quoted delivery time was 20-40 days, two weeks from deepest China is actually not at all bad. And to cap it all they are actually rather good


You like them? I told you , a lot of times we just pay for branding. I found a lot of things on aliexpress that a lot of "brands" are selling for 5 times a price. :thumb: Glad you like them, I hope mine will arrive soon (at least 25 days more for me :lol::lol::lol


----------



## Hereisphilly

FallenAngel said:


> You like them? I told you , a lot of times we just pay for branding. I found a lot of things on aliexpress that a lot of "brands" are selling for 5 times a price. :thumb: Glad you like them, I hope mine will arrive soon (at least 25 days more for me )


Got a link at all?

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Got a PVD mag to have a peruse of the wax tests


----------



## steelghost

Hereisphilly said:


> Got a link at all?


Here you go :thumb:


----------



## steelghost

FallenAngel said:


> You like them? I told you , a lot of times we just pay for branding. I found a lot of things on aliexpress that a lot of "brands" are selling for 5 times a price. :thumb: Glad you like them, I hope mine will arrive soon (at least 25 days more for me :lol::lol::lol


I haven't used them but in hand they feel good - ie they feel like other MF's in the box that have proved themselves in use. The acid test is how they are after a few wash / use cycles, but initial indications are positive


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

What weight did you guys go for?


----------



## Kam09

Mitchell&king pure arrived today, brilliant service from john at m&k :thumb:
Also arrived, Mesto foamer with powermaxed samples


----------



## Nidge76

steelghost said:


> I haven't used them but in hand they feel good - ie they feel like other MF's in the box that have proved themselves in use. The acid test is how they are after a few wash / use cycles, but initial indications are positive


Sounds promising. I also ordered a few mf buffing towels from aliexpress. Can't wait for delivery.


----------



## Simz

Purchased after reading about it on here!!!! No surprise there then lol


----------



## Hereisphilly

Simz said:


> Purchased after reading about it on here!!!! No surprise there then lol


Oh I've heard of these, used for rubber seals don't you?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

Apparently so mate yes

http://www.micksgarage.com/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=4261585

bit of a bargain hopefully too


----------



## shane_ctr

Simz said:


> Apparently so mate yes
> 
> http://www.micksgarage.com/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=4261585
> 
> bit of a bargain hopefully too


Good stuff i use it and it helps keep the rubbers nice and soft and looking like new. easy to apply :thumb:


----------



## Simz

Thanks fellow mate will try it on my E91 sooooooooon


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Last part of my black friday items from ECP.

50 quid order, 7 items, delivered in 5 shipments, over the course of 10 days!!
Hope they've negotiated decent terms with DHL!


----------



## Nidge76

Just ordered myself the karcher k2 car pressure washer from halfrauds. It was reduced to £65 from £109. Hopefully it turns out to be a reasonable deal.


----------



## A&J

Not bought but I got a scrap panel for free to play with


----------



## chongo

A&J said:


> Not bought but I got a scrap panel for free to play with


You could practice your rinseless wash routine on it :lol::lol::thumb:

Only joking A&J.


----------



## John-R-

Simz said:


> Purchased after reading about it on here!!!! No surprise there then lol


Great stuff, helps stop your door seals freezing in winter too :thumb:

John


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

MDC250 said:


> Leaves a really nice finish and seems to keep dust away, for a little while at least!


from smell to finish :argie: I love Nanolex Interior Cleaner 
it became very important product in my collection!


----------



## chongo

MAXI-MILAN said:


> from smell to finish :argie: I love Nanolex Interior Cleaner
> it became very important product in my collection!


Must have a look at this:thumb:


----------



## MDC250

chongo said:


> Must have a look at this:thumb:


Think CYR may do samples but if we ever meet up welcome to some of mine 



MAXI-MILAN said:


> from smell to finish :argie: I love Nanolex Interior Cleaner
> 
> it became very important product in my collection!


Smells of Pantene shampoo apparently all I know is leaves a nice OEM finish so that's what I want in an interior cleaned


----------



## dave-g

Wax pack smash hamper arrived today, full of good stuff! 
Awesome present to me :thumb::lol:


----------



## Ifalloffalot

Vario Lance attachment for my karcher k7 so I can get all the mud and salt off from underneath


----------



## -rob-

*Got this today*

To add to the BigFoot 21
BigFoot Mini Delux Kit :buffer:
Lovely bit of kit


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

MDC250 said:


> Think CYR may do samples but if we ever meet up welcome to some of mine
> 
> Smells of Pantene shampoo apparently all I know is leaves a nice OEM finish so that's what I want in an interior cleaned


I'm looking for similar Nanolex interior cleaner but for exterior parts to clean plastic rubber and tires.


----------



## MDC250

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I'm looking for similar Nanolex interior cleaner but for exterior parts to clean plastic rubber and tires.


Not cleaners per se Maxi and not used either but might be worth checking out...

http://www.nanolex-shop.co.uk/tire--rubber-restorer-146-p.asp

http://www.nanolex-shop.co.uk/trim-rejuvenator-149-p.asp


----------



## Simo87

This haul arrived from autoglanz and wowo.









Simmo.


----------



## Rae1001

These arrived today. There is 3 guards but one was in the bucket already. Got 3 plasterers buckets from homebase using nectar points so got these to add to it.
Buckets are a little on the large side at 30l but will be fine

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Rae1001 said:


> These arrived today. There is 3 guards but one was in the bucket already. Got 3 plasterers buckets from homebase using nectar points so got these to add to it.
> Buckets are a little on the large side at 30l but will be fine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


where's the stickers from Rae? just about to pick some buckets up from wickes


----------



## Rae1001

Ebay mate.
Just type in wash bucket stickers are your choices will pop up

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Rae1001 said:


> Ebay mate.
> Just type in wash bucket stickers are your choices will pop up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


cheers mate :thumb: could be worth trying a local detailing shop thinking about it!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Was planning a BSD vs BJ 50/50 bonnet shootout but weather looks proper gash till at least tuesday


----------



## Jag 63

Arrived yesterday from "Polished Bliss" not used before so looking forward to after Xmas.


----------



## Jag 63

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Was planning a BSD vs BJ 50/50 bonnet shootout but weather looks proper gash till at least tuesday


Hi
Can the Surfex be used to remove sun cream from the interior trim ?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Jag 63 said:


> Hi
> Can the Surfex be used to remove sun cream from the interior trim ?


Sorry, first time with it for me but given it's a good degreaser, I'd say it's worth a go.
I'd start weak and go from there but hopefully someone with more experience will come along in a bit,


----------



## DiM3ch

These two turned up today

Obsession wax Xmas 2016 #6 of 20
BMD Sirius Dark


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

MDC250 said:


> Not cleaners per se Maxi and not used either but might be worth checking out...
> 
> http://www.nanolex-shop.co.uk/tire--rubber-restorer-146-p.asp
> 
> http://www.nanolex-shop.co.uk/trim-rejuvenator-149-p.asp


Thank you , the tire dressing looks very nice , I asked Nanolex here and they said you can use Interior Cleaner for exterior parts :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Wasn't expecting this till the new year so nice surprise from the postie


----------



## Typeroz

Last purchases of 2016, Merry Christmas all!


----------



## uggski

Few recent buys.


----------



## uggski

dholdi said:


> Nice, more pics required


@dholdi

here you go :thumb:


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Just took a little punt on some products and manufacturers I haven't tried before:

KKD Blizzard snow foam
KKD Choccy Wash shampoo
Adams wash pad
and some Adams shampoo

Some reviews etc I've heard good things!


----------



## Rae1001

The better half just put in an order on the LE/ KKD website for my birthday in 2 weeks. So lets see what turns up 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

Hawkesybaby said:


> Just took a little punt on some products and manufacturers I haven't tried before:
> 
> KKD Blizzard snow foam
> KKD Choccy Wash shampoo
> Adams wash pad
> and some Adams shampoo
> 
> Some reviews etc I've heard good things!


Blizzard is one of my back up foams and works very well.
With the Choccy it smells absolutely divine. It doesnt sud up that much but your mitt will glide over the paint work obliterating dirt.


----------



## Johnsy

Picked some MER interior cleaner & tyre shine for £8 the pair @ B&Q,never tried so it would be rude not to for £8

And just placed an order for the gtechniq clear vision kit and trim restorer from shop n shine .


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Adams 32oz tyre and rubber cleaner, 32oz of microfibre revitalizer and brightner and 2 microfibre applicator pads

Autofinesse grey hoodie, blue ultra plush microfibre, glide clay lube and an interior detailing brush


----------



## jamiepollock643

Hawkesybaby said:


> Just took a little punt on some products and manufacturers I haven't tried before:
> 
> KKD Blizzard snow foam
> KKD Choccy Wash shampoo
> Adams wash pad
> and some Adams shampoo
> 
> Some reviews etc I've heard good things!


Some good stuff there! I'm sure you'll love the Adams waahpad and shampoo! Two of many excellent products from them.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

jamiepollock643 said:


> Some good stuff there! I'm sure you'll love the Adams waahpad and shampoo! Two of many excellent products from them.


yeh same here. every adams product i have used so far has amazed me even the vrt applicator sponge. and you can watch adams videos to know how to use it


----------



## Hawkesybaby

jamiepollock643 said:


> Some good stuff there! I'm sure you'll love the Adams waahpad and shampoo! Two of many excellent products from them.


Saw a video the other day of a lad using the wash pad and the shampoo together and the sud transfer looked insane.


----------



## Mcpx

Not strictly a detailing buy but will be used for my new pw set up.

wickes Hozelock-Pro-Metal










These are £6+ anywhere else so a fantastic bargain, but, because I'm so tight that I squeak when I walk I went a step further and went to B&Q and took advantage of their price promise policy, so with a smidgen of blagging I got six of these for 90p each! If you can find a Wickes local to you that still has them, snap them up.


----------



## toysheen

Jet Seal 109, AF triple polish and shampoo, microfibres cloths and pads , grit guards.


----------



## Nidge76

Mcpx said:


> Not strictly a detailing buy but will be used for my new pw set up.
> 
> wickes Hozelock-Pro-Metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are £6+ anywhere else so a fantastic bargain, but, because I'm so tight that I squeak when I walk I went a step further and went to B&Q and took advantage of their price promise policy, so with a smidgen of blagging I got six of these for 90p each! If you can find a Wickes local to you that still has them, snap them up.


Thanks. 7 still in stock round my way. Hoping there are some left when I go tomorrow.


----------



## Jack R

Nidge76 said:


> Thanks. 7 still in stock round my way. Hoping there are some left when I go tomorrow.


All out of stock near me and nothing within 25 mile radius :wall:


----------



## Mcpx

Nidge76 said:


> Thanks. 7 still in stock round my way. Hoping there are some left when I go tomorrow.


Click and collect before travelling. I reserved 10 which is all the stock it said they had and that was at a store 25 minutes drive from me. Got a phone call an hour later to say it was a stock error and they didn't actually have any, even though they were still showing on the web site, hence my trip to B&Q, they'll price match (and beat the lower price by 10%) as long as it's in stock and available for collection within 10 miles. So unless they actually ring the store to confirm availability it's all good.

The pro metal hose repair connectors are 99p too.


----------



## Nidge76

Mcpx said:


> Click and collect before travelling. I reserved 10 which is all the stock it said they had and that was at a store 25 minutes drive from me. Got a phone call an hour later to say it was a stock error and they didn't actually have any, even though they were still showing on the web site, hence my trip to B&Q, they'll price match (and beat the lower price by 10%) as long as it's in stock and available for collection within 10 miles. So unless they actually ring the store to confirm availability it's all good.
> 
> The pro metal hose repair connectors are 99p too.


Popped down this morning and got the last 5


----------



## Nidge76

This has just arrived as well. Reduced to £65, Result.


----------



## TheNissanMan

Nidge76 said:


> This has just arrived as well. Reduced to £65, Result.


Just had to replace mine after mine was stolen on the 23rd Dec, £48 from b&q without the foam adapter which is no biggy as already have


----------



## Nidge76

TheNissanMan said:


> Just had to replace mine after mine was stolen on the 23rd Dec, £48 from b&q without the foam adapter which is no biggy as already have


Shame you got the other stolen but that's not a bad price at all.

I looked at the compact but wanted the one with wheels as i'm a lazy  Mine was reduced from £105 from Halfrauds.


----------



## Simonrev

Bought the bits to make my Sun Gun copy .... done in about 10 minutes .. just waiting on the correct Solux bulb to arrive


----------



## Hereisphilly

spxxxx said:


> Bought the bits to make my Sun Gun copy .... done in about 10 minutes .. just waiting on the correct Solux bulb to arrive


Where have you ordered the bulb from?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonrev

Hereisphilly said:


> Where have you ordered the bulb from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I've ordered one from Svenlight but they only had the 4100k ... but from reading it shouldn't make a difference for swirls

Then I found the correct one here on page 2 http://www.ukdetailingsupplies.co.uk/accesories


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Now seeing how people get hooked.
Reckon I now have enough wax to do 2 coats, every week, for the next year!


----------



## Ciamician

All sorts of things


----------



## BradleeBennett

Ordered ocd nebula to try out


----------



## TheNissanMan

Nidge76 said:


> Shame you got the other stolen but that's not a bad price at all.
> 
> I looked at the compact but wanted the one with wheels as i'm a lazy  Mine was reduced from £105 from Halfrauds.


Didn't realise they did one with wheels or would have spent the extra


----------



## Ciamician

This package from In2detailing:



Really excited to use these :detailer:


----------



## Lugy

Yesterday (I did mean to post up but got carried away elsewhere ) I visited Infinity wax and picked up a drying towel, Dark Wax, Rapid Detailer, a couple of cloths and an applicator for just over £20 - epic sale on just now!
Also stopped off at an Autosave and picked up some VP Dragon's breath and a brush. 

Hopefully buying a new (to me) car later on so might get to try it all out soon .


----------



## Rae1001

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

This arrived this morning from Jay @ bouncers. He kindly upgraded the delivery to next day before 1pm. What an absolute star he is. Service like that guarantees repeat custom. Can't wait to get it on the car and see how it performs.👍😊

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

As it was 30% off I just spent some of my Christmas pennies on the full Glare system ie Knockout, Spider, Micro-Finish and Professional + which I'd been thinking about trying for some time. Looking forward to some milder weather in the spring to try them out!


----------



## Typeroz

Little order from Auto Glanz.


----------



## uggski

Needed some wash buckets so got 2 from ScrewFix as well as a pressure sprayer. Also got some decals from Fleabay.










With the decals. Thought they were a bit bigger.


----------



## BillyT

Took my own advice


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Got 1L of Bead Juice from in2detailing. Read a lot about it and have a couple of days off work early in the new year so weather permitting I'll get to try it out.


----------



## jeff C50

10 Korean microfibres from in2detailing,very soft and plush


----------



## chongo

Got these yesterday great bit of kit to have. Needed some Scholl S3xxl but not used this compound before, but if it's like S3 gold then onto a winner.


----------



## Hereisphilly

chongo said:


> Got these yesterday great bit of kit to have. Needed some Scholl S3xxl but not used this compound before, but if it's like S3 gold then onto a winner.


I like the plastic sockets, where did you those and the torque wrench from?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## -rob-

*Osprey Robby 3000*

Got this today looking forward to using it on a few interiors with the tornador.

















Looks quality piece of kit


----------



## steelghost

Hereisphilly said:


> I like the plastic sockets, where did you those and the torque wrench from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I've got that exact torque wrench, I got it from Machine Mart, Clarke branded.


----------



## Hereisphilly

steelghost said:


> I've got that exact torque wrench, I got it from Machine Mart, Clarke branded.


Just found em both, thanks 
Look quality pieces of kit actually

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

As per my previous post, had this for Christmas.

Used it today on my post off-roading Panda & it worked really well.

I deviated from the instructions though as put Karcher general purpose cleaner through the bottle first, then used the washer spinner then put the wax in the bottle.

My drive now looks like a bog!





Nice bit of kit. I especially like the wax it applies the aqueous wax for protection.

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Draper
https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/draper-hi-torq-wheel-nut-sockets-for-alloy-wh/
Britool
https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/040224676/
Clarke
https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/clarke-square-drive-alloy-wheel-thin-wall-impa/
I wonder which ones are best? I think I have scratched my alloys a bit using metal socket but then what do you do about the service centre when they change your tyres or the brake pads?


----------



## jeff C50

I'm a big fan of these two


----------



## chongo

Andy from Sandy said:


> Draper
> https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/draper-hi-torq-wheel-nut-sockets-for-alloy-wh/
> Britool
> https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/040224676/
> Clarke
> https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/clarke-square-drive-alloy-wheel-thin-wall-impa/
> I wonder which ones are best? I think I have scratched my alloys a bit using metal socket but then what do you do about the service centre when they change your tyres or the brake pads?


Get the Clarke ones :thumb: look nicer


----------



## Kev.O

Chongo, is that the low profile or ultra low profile version? I really want to get one as my current 4 tonne jack struggles to fit under most cars.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Kev.O said:


> Chongo, is that the low profile or ultra low profile version? I really want to get one as my current 4 tonne jack struggles to fit under most cars.


It's the 2t low profile one, exactly the same one I have

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/garage-equipment/trolley-jacks/tjl2-2-tonne-low-profile-trolley-jack

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Berylburton

I haven't bought anything in the car products line since early November


----------



## Kev.O

Hereisphilly said:


> It's the 2t low profile one, exactly the same one I have
> 
> http://www.sgs-engineering.com/garage-equipment/trolley-jacks/tjl2-2-tonne-low-profile-trolley-jack
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank you. Out of interest what sort of cars have you used this to lift? I've a slightly lowered Supra (Mkiv) and would need to use the new jack for this car amongst others.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Kev.O said:


> Thank you. Out of interest what sort of cars have you used this to lift? I've a slightly lowered Supra (Mkiv) and would need to use the new jack for this car amongst others.


Not many, only my Fiesta ST with low side skirts and an E90 3 series, but it's been a breeze

Don't forget although it's only 2t, you aren't lifting the whole vehicle

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev.O

Sorry, I was referring to the ride heights of the cars as opposed to the actual weight. Whilst using the measurements supplied on the website is ok, it's not overly accurate regarding the heights over the angle from low to high section which makes all the difference for me when trying to reach the support as opposed to butchering the seal (which I wouldn't do).


----------



## Hereisphilly

Kev.O said:


> Sorry, I was referring to the ride heights of the cars as opposed to the actual weight. Whilst using the measurements supplied on the website is ok, it's not overly accurate regarding the heights over the angle from low to high section which makes all the difference for me when trying to reach the support as opposed to butchering the seal (which I wouldn't do).


If you want any particular measurements taking, I can dig mine out for you tomorrow and stick a tape on it?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Kev.O said:


> Chongo, is that the low profile or ultra low profile version? I really want to get one as my current 4 tonne jack struggles to fit under most cars.


Sorry mate only just seen this:wall:

Yes it is mate a LP Jack, but I think the rubber puck could of been a bit bigger, 75mm I think:thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

500ml autoglym ultimate screen wash


----------



## Kev.O

Hereisphilly said:


> If you want any particular measurements taking, I can dig mine out for you tomorrow and stick a tape on it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank you appreciate it. I have a 95mm clearance and would be interested to know how far under the jack can go before the angle increases the overall height above 95mm

Thank you.


----------



## Hede

Hereisphilly said:


> It's the 2t low profile one, exactly the same one I have
> 
> http://www.sgs-engineering.com/garage-equipment/trolley-jacks/tjl2-2-tonne-low-profile-trolley-jack
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Damn it... Now one set with axle stands is on the way...


----------



## Prestige car care shop

chongo said:


> Got these yesterday great bit of kit to have. Needed some Scholl S3xxl but not used this compound before, but if it's like S3 gold then onto a winner.


excellent


----------



## Hereisphilly

Kev.O said:


> Thank you appreciate it. I have a 95mm clearance and would be interested to know how far under the jack can go before the angle increases the overall height above 95mm
> 
> Thank you.


The answer is not an awful lot, there is 110mm from the centre of the jack pad to the angled bit of the of the jack that would hit something 95mm tall

(Tape is set at 95mm)










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

Bought myself a bottle of this on the way to work.


----------



## CooperVTR

A few bits purchased today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

CooperVTR said:


> A few bits purchased today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the new LE finishing pad?


----------



## CooperVTR

chongo said:


> Is that the new LE finishing pad?


It is indeed chongo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkesybaby

These came the last couple of days! The Choccy Wash smells unreal!!!


----------



## Kam09

Received my wowo goodies today after taking advantage of 50% voucher!
Wash mitt, wheel mitt, wheel drying towel, clay mitt and bar, glass cloths.
Awesome products and company


----------



## Short1e

Cheeky order from CleanYourCar of the new Gyeon Range


----------



## Mattwilko92

Last night ordered:-

5L Gtechniq G-Wash
5L Pump Dispenser for the above
Gtechniq C6 Matte Dash
12 Foam applicators
12 Kirkland Microfibres
3 Drying Towels
ValetPro Interior Brush


----------



## Leebo310

Not technically today, but I'm waiting on Obsession Wax Dynasty and OCD Nebula :thumb:


----------



## dave-g

Bmd Atlantis and a small pot of nemisis.
Bouncers d and d, and carpro essence from the for sale threads..


----------



## Kev.O

Hereisphilly said:


> The answer is not an awful lot, there is 110mm from the centre of the jack pad to the angled bit of the of the jack that would hit something 95mm tall
> 
> (Tape is set at 95mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank you for taking the time to check for me. That really doesn't give me much room. I'll have to look at the ultra low profile versions.

Thanks again.


----------



## Frog

Kev.O said:


> Thank you for taking the time to check for me. That really doesn't give me much room. I'll have to look at the ultra low profile versions.
> 
> Thanks again.


Kev check this one out, it looks perfect and it's a bit of a bargain as well.

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/garage-equipment/trolley-jacks/tj3lp-low-profile-garage-trolley-jack

Sean


----------



## Bizcam

Trying Nebula this weekend if weather permits.


----------



## Paul.D

Just had these turn up today ordered just before Christmas....


----------



## Simonrev

Paul.D said:


> Just had these turn up today ordered just before Christmas....


Not using the pad cleaner with a Rupes by any slim chance ? and what make is the foam cannon ?

Thanks

Simon


----------



## Alfieharley1

Don't think it's a foam cannon I'm sure it's a tornador which is used to clean fabric via air


----------



## Hereisphilly

Yep, definitely a tornador

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Hereisphilly said:


> Yep, definitely a tornador
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


And if I know my products I think it is a pinnacle one


----------



## Simonrev

Alfieharley1 said:


> Don't think it's a foam cannon I'm sure it's a tornador which is used to clean fabric via air





Hereisphilly said:


> Yep, definitely a tornador
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


Ahhhh ... thanks guys


----------



## Paul.D

spxxxx said:


> Not using the pad cleaner with a Rupes by any slim chance ? and what make is the foam cannon ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Simon


Going to use it with a flex 3401 and pe14.
Tornador is a cheap copy of the new tornador black so has a metal tube through the middle rather than the drinking straw


----------



## jonnyw59

Received this today.


----------



## Paul.D

Picked both up for just over £100 delivered not bad considering the pad washer is £150


----------



## Simonrev

Paul.D said:


> Picked both up for just over £100 delivered not bad considering the pad washer is £150


Well done

Cheapest I've seen the pad washer is £79.00 plus £10.00 postage


----------



## Nidge76

OCD Nebula arrived this morning.


----------



## Simonrev

This arrived but I fear a little cold today to try it ....


----------



## chongo

spxxxx said:


> This arrived but I fear a little cold today to try it ....


Have you a link please:thumb:


----------



## Simonrev

chongo said:


> Have you a link please:thumb:


Here you go .... http://www.drcolourchip.co.uk

My beetle has some bad areas of rash on the bumper but as a daily it isn't something to keep paying out for with a paint job so am hoping this works ... I got the big bottle with sponge


----------



## CooperVTR

spxxxx said:


> This arrived but I fear a little cold today to try it ....


This looks really good. Be good to see what results you get from it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Couple of bits from a seller on Instagram

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinny

Who is the seller on insta hereisphilly?


----------



## Bizcam

Place a order yesterday and arrived today. A big thank you to Matt at Angelwax.:thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Bizcam said:


> Place a order yesterday and arrived today. A big thank you to Matt at Angelwax.:thumb:


Really interested to hear how you get on with Enigma


----------



## Hereisphilly

Pinny said:


> Who is the seller on insta hereisphilly?


Allr_155528

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Hoping for some better weather tomorrow so I can try these two out.



Gonz.


----------



## Naddy37

5 litres Autoglym Custom Wheel Cleaner.


----------



## dchapman88

A post Xmas treat!! 
Soooooooo f'ing happy! Love a bit of CG!


----------



## bazz

just ordered Illusion,glisten and a waxmate xl from auto finesse so cant wait to recive the order now and try Illusion


----------



## great gonzo

dchapman88 said:


> A post Xmas treat!!
> Soooooooo f'ing happy! Love a bit of CG!


Love those bucket stickers

Gonz.


----------



## dchapman88

great gonzo said:


> Love those bucket stickers
> 
> Gonz.


Simple things ain't it, but worked for me.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

A new present for the cars, decking, paths & patio


----------



## -rob-

*Karcher NT70/3*

Got this today, great machine.


----------



## Ciamician

Some goodies from ShopnShine:




5x spray bottles with dilution markings
5x Atomiza spray heads to go with them
Auto Finesse tire spot pad
Auto Finesse handi puck
Bilt Hamber Auto Wash
Box of Black Mamba gloves


----------



## Sicskate

I really like my AF tyre spot pad


----------



## armufti

Squadrone Rosso said:


> A new present for the cars, decking, paths & patio


Remember to rethread the pipe! I forgot to do mine and I've managed to peirce a hole through it.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetec-al

-rob- said:


> Got this today, great machine.


That looks like a right beast!

Is it a standard vacumm or wet vac?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Awesome glass cloths for next to no money










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

armufti said:


> Remember to rethread the pipe! I forgot to do mine and I've managed to peirce a hole through it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


How do you mean?


----------



## armufti

Squadrone Rosso said:


> How do you mean?


Just need to detach the hose at the back of the machine and re-route it into the little hole on the left side. Prevents it getting caught under the wheels and rubbing on the pipe.

Only used the machine 4x, was expecting the pipe to stand up to a bit more than that!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

-rob- said:


> Got this today, great machine.


Got a link please :thumb:


----------



## -rob-

Zetec-al said:


> That looks like a right beast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a standard vacumm or wet vac?


3600 Watt Wet and dry vacuum. But it does not dispense detergent you need your Puzzi 100 or equivalent 
I have got two of them believe it or not :lol:


----------



## -rob-

chongo said:


> Got a link please :thumb:











No link mate got it in a power washer shop. 
Delivered earlier on a crate :lol: :thumb:

Karcher link

https://www.kaercher.com/ie/profess...cleaners/standard-class/nt-70-3-16672700.html


----------



## chongo

Cheers pal:thumb:


----------



## TomiboyC

Just ordered the Adams mystery box from prestige car care... well, that's what working nights can do to you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rae1001

Birthday today so the mrs treated me to some madcow, kkd, some raptors, and other edgeless microfibres

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

Rae1001 said:


> Birthday today so the mrs treated me to some madcow, kkd, some raptors, and other edgeless microfibres
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Wow. She must really love you, or is that her way of getting you out from under her feet lol
Happy birthday bud 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rae1001

moochin said:


> Wow. She must really love you, or is that her way of getting you out from under her feet lol
> Happy birthday bud
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Haha more the get out her feet i would imagine. Either way, still over the moon with it all. Got the car a wash today 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

M&K Pure came yesterday, looking forward to using it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

5 litres of ValetPro Citrus Pre Wash for £20.20 delivered off the bay of e :thumb:


----------



## phantomx0_1

New snow foam lance


----------



## Simonrev

I didn't have to buy it ... rather a brilliant late Christmas pressie .......


----------



## Blackwatch

I had these delivered to work today....looking forward to using the CarPro pads and buffing cloths with the Essence I got the other day, along with the Koch Chemi stuff 





































Chongo your going to cost me a fortune :lol:


----------



## TomiboyC

Adams mystery box arrived this morning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Blackwatch said:


> I had these delivered to work today....looking forward to using the CarPro pads and buffing cloths with the Essence I got the other day, along with the Koch Chemi stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chongo your going to cost me a fortune


Great selection of products all round, the koxh Chemie polishes and fk425 are outstanding

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamiepollock643

TomiboyC said:


> View attachment 49328
> 
> Adams mystery box arrived this morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All excellent products there.


----------



## Stokie

£30 from Wilko's


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar

Gyeon Q2 Tire and Gyeon Q2 Leather coat.


----------



## Kyle_241

M&K order, personal letter from John, haribo and number 1 of 8 new year wax.
Always superb service from them.

image upload no compression


----------



## chongo

Blackwatch said:


> I had these delivered to work today....looking forward to using the CarPro pads and buffing cloths with the Essence I got the other day, along with the Koch Chemi stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chongo your going to cost me a fortune :lol:


Your loaded:lol: so how come you didn't get the M2-01:thumb:


----------



## macca666

Got these delivered today from Elite Car Care :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

New purchase from Clean & Shiny


----------



## Hereisphilly

Short1e said:


> New purchase from Clean & Shiny


Very interested to see how you get on with these

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jag 63




----------



## ronwash

Jag,im really interested to know how is it?,im thinking of getting me one of those.


----------



## Jag 63

ronwash said:


> Jag,im really interested to know how is it?,im thinking of getting me one of those.


Hi Ron
If I get time tomorrow I'll try to give it a go and will let you know.


----------



## Sun_King

None.


----------



## Chris Donaldson

OCD Nebula - again. In the last 6 weeks I've had a sample pot for me (used half of it) and bought my Dad a sample pot. As I really like it I decided to get a 200ml pot whilst it's at a discount.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Chris Donaldson said:


> OCD Nebula - again. In the last 6 weeks I've had a sample pot for me (used half of it) and bought my Dad a sample pot. As I really like it I decided to get a 200ml pot whilst it's at a discount.


Is the £33 the full or discounted price?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Hereisphilly said:


> Is the £33 the full or discounted price?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Full but I'll PM you so that I'm not advertising.


----------



## Jag 63

ronwash said:


> Jag,im really interested to know how is it?,im thinking of getting me one of those.




Hi
Tested it today on the left of the tape is chemical guys Natural Vintage Shine and on the right the Gyeon, picture taken after a buff with a microfibre cloth and left for a few minutes. Best picture I could get in the light conditions today,there doesn't seem a lot of difference between them but the Gyeon is easier to use.


----------



## funkydunk

I got car chem wheel cleaner, car Chem glue and tar remover, iron x and tdg raspberry wheel sealant I want to do a wheels off deep clean and seal.


----------



## dave-g

Just ordered an autoglanz sample box to give the products a whirl :thumb:

Beginning to prefer samples than full size products these days :lol:


----------



## Hawkesybaby

dave-g said:


> Just ordered an autoglanz sample box to give the products a whirl :thumb:
> 
> Beginning to prefer samples than full size products these days :lol:


Autoglanz are absolutely brilliant! There shampoo is okay but the rest is top notch! Special mention to there QD! Very good company to deal with too!

:detailer:


----------



## ronwash

Jag 63 said:


> Hi Ron
> If I get time tomorrow I'll try to give it a go and will let you know.


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## dave-g

Hawkesybaby said:


> Autoglanz are absolutely brilliant! There shampoo is okay but the rest is top notch! Special mention to there QD! Very good company to deal with too!
> 
> :detailer:


Awesome, sounds promising :thumb:

Couldn't stop looking at the waxes though :lol:


----------



## Jue

Got this from The Detailing Booth


----------



## Hereisphilly

Jue said:


> Got this from the Detailing booth.


Ooh enjoy, it's lovely stuff

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue

Hereisphilly said:


> Ooh enjoy, it's lovely stuff
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Cheers :thumb: Gets a lot of good reviews :thumb: Smells fab


----------



## Hereisphilly

Jue said:


> Cheers :thumb: Gets a lot of good reviews :thumb: Smells fab


Yep, it's my favourite interior dressing now

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Hereisphilly said:


> Yep, it's my favourite interior dressing now
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


is it a shiny or matte finish guys? out of interest


----------



## Hereisphilly

OvEr_KiLL said:


> is it a shiny or matte finish guys? out of interest


Definitely satin

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaznlecky

Well I have had a bad day! Bought 2L of Koch Chemie Green star following the review on here plus a Geyon tyre been wanting to try it for a while and it helped to justify the postage on the Green star. Then bought a pot of Wax 110 been after one for the collection. Then just bought an electric blast dryer for awkward wet bits round lights etc. To balance the books slightly I have sold some wax on FB. :lol:


----------



## dave-g

A detailing world 3 wax.... Now just need 1 and 2 again lol.

Anybody :lol:


----------



## Short1e

dave-g said:


> A detailing world 3 wax.... Now just need 1 and 2 again lol.
> 
> Anybody :lol:


Ahh you bought off Meeeeeee


----------



## dave-g

:lol: yes eventually I did, damn PayPal :thumb:


----------



## Kam09

Carpro dlux 30ml £25 delivered not bad at all from juicy details


----------



## Alfieharley1

What a combo


----------



## Peirre

I took delivery from CYC of some 1ltr of CG Barebones, and 1ltr of valet Pro ph neutral snowfoam to try out. Fast delivery.... order yesterday, delivered today.


----------



## Andysp

Big box of lovliness arrived from B.H and wo-wo

Wo-wo glass cloths
Bilt hamber auto wash
Bilt Hamber korrosol
Bilt Hamber-Double Speed Wax
Bilt Hamber surfex
Bilt Hamber auto foam
Wax applicators


----------



## Simonrev

Just because 

Perfect for that finishing touch to the garage with everything 

I just love the style and detail of these and try and get one in the UK at reasonable money :thumb:















http://www.bonecreeper.com/tailbone.html


----------



## edward177

100ml bottle of carpro reload and gtechniq i1. 

Have used i1 before, great product. And just fancied trying reload


----------



## moochin

Simonrev said:


> Just because
> 
> Perfect for that finishing touch to the garage with everything
> 
> I just love the style and detail of these and try and get one in the UK at reasonable money :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bonecreeper.com/tailbone.html


Have you bought one or still searching in the uk?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

I want one of those seats!


----------



## moochin

Here's an alternative if the bone creeper isn't available in the uk.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/MYCHANIC-SIDEKICK-Mechanics-Garage-Padded/dp/B01DKYKJH6

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Just won a new jar of zymol glasur on ebay.Hope it lives up too the hype


----------



## moochin

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Just won a new jar of zymol glasur on ebay.Hope it lives up too the hype


It's a gorgeous wax. Someone on here put me onto it and they was right, it's lovely. And just recently I saw a thread that said it's 75%+ as good as vintage. That made me very chuffed to hear that.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kam09

The drinker towel arrived from in2detailing at a very good price, only ordered tue.. :thumb:


----------



## Simonrev

Squadrone Rosso said:


> I want one of those seats!


I do have a spare


----------



## Simonrev

moochin said:


> Have you bought one or still searching in the uk?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I've managed to snag a couple to me here in the UK :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

From the sales section to add to the collection


----------



## ronwash

Jag 63 said:


> Hi
> Tested it today on the left of the tape is chemical guys Natural Vintage Shine and on the right the Gyeon, picture taken after a buff with a microfibre cloth and left for a few minutes. Best picture I could get in the light conditions today,there doesn't seem a lot of difference between them but the Gyeon is easier to use.


Jag,thanks for the hassle with that.
I think the gyeon has a more naturel look,it doesnt look syntactic as the cg does.
I hope its more durable also..
:thumb:


----------



## suspal

Not bought any detailing gear since waxstock 2k16.


----------



## moonstone mo

suspal said:


> Not bought any detailing gear since waxstock 2k16.


bet you are having serious withdrawal symptoms:doublesho

hope your doing well!:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37

First order from Slims, superb service!

Grit guard
Megs tyre dressing applicator - no more messy hands 
Slims pen
Slims car sticker - didn't realise it was the big!


----------



## Hereisphilly

Couple of bits from in2detailing, towel is massive and the brushes are surprisingly good quality for the price

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## LuigiD

Just received today Pure from Mitchell & King with Haribos and a personal card!!!
Really pleased,looking forward to try it!

Great web communication also,really fast i must say.

John is a real gentleman 

Greetings from Athens,Greece


----------



## JayMac

LuigiD said:


> Just received today Pure from Mitchell & King with Haribos and a personal card!!!
> 
> Really pleased,looking forward to try it!
> 
> Great web communication also,really fast i must say.
> 
> John is a real gentleman
> 
> Greetings from Athens,Greece


I got this a few weeks ago and finally going to try it out tomorrow, John is a pleasure to deal with, great service!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

Got these delivered this morning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Typeroz

A visit to Infinity Wax this week and a few other items arrived in the post!


----------



## Leebo310

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Some G3 body prep shampoo.

Paint is in good condition and I've a stack of waxes to try (and combos obvs!), so will be taking it back regularly to experiment.


----------



## Welshquattro1

Arrived this week


----------



## mrbig1

Welshquattro1 said:


> Arrived this week


Nice duo dynamite waxes!
ODK Synthetics comes cased?

Can't wait to receive mine! :wave:


----------



## Welshquattro1

mrbig1 said:


> Nice duo dynamite waxes!
> ODK Synthetics comes cased?
> 
> Can't wait to receive mine! :wave:


No, Dan kindly let me buy a case so it matches the Edition one I have


----------



## MDC250

Welshquattro1 said:


> Arrived this week


Snap although bit gutted as assumed Synthetics would come boxed like Edition One


----------



## Welshquattro1

MDC250 said:


> Snap although bit gutted as assumed Synthetics would come boxed like Edition One


As no box was mention I ask Dan if I could buy one. Got mine in Matt black pot so it matches the Edition one and they do look good side by side


----------



## macca666

Bought this to reach the roof of the Jeep plus it doubles as a seat :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

macca666 said:


> Bought this to reach the roof of the Jeep plus it doubles as a seat :thumb:


I'm after something like that, where's it from if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcwminiadventures

Hereisphilly said:


> I'm after something like that, where's it from if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I got one of these the other week from shop un shine in the new year deals but yet to use it as I've got little steps for me to reach my mini's roof 

Think slims do one?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Jcwminiadventures said:


> I got one of these the other week from shop un shine in the new year deals but yet to use it as I've got little steps for me to reach my mini's roof
> 
> Think slims do one?


Have you got any links? I didn't think either of them did something like that, I figured it was a b&q jobby

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcwminiadventures

Hereisphilly said:


> Have you got any links? I didn't think either of them did something like that, I figured it was a b&q jobby
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yeh was shop & shine must have been a new year deal as can't find now & thought I'd seen on slims but I was mistaken.

It was a silverline step up platform if that helps

Yeh I not seen around before & @£15 I thought I'd try one. Yeh normally thought it would be a diy item


----------



## Jue

Hereisphilly said:


> Have you got any links? I didn't think either of them did something like that, I figured it was a b&q jobby
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Got my last one here mate :thumb:

http://www.screwfix.com/p/work-platform-aluminium-600mm/5892p


----------



## macca666

Jue said:


> Got my last one here mate :thumb:
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/p/work-platform-aluminium-600mm/5892p


That's the one I bought and I highly recommend it. They do a longer one for 29.99 but I feel this one is fine :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy296

Popped out to Halfords and got a wheel brush, some AG clean wheels, Meg leather cleaner and some Meg headlight restorer. 

Now to find some time to clean the car properly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

With the help from Chongo and great service from Imran (in2detailing)

Had a "Plush" Delivery today


----------



## Short1e

Just had this delivered from Jay at Pure Final Rinse - Cant wait to give the car a clean now.

Ordered Friday afternoon, arrived 10am Monday morning. I also got a courtesy call from him too which was a nice touch :thumb:

They've currently got £30 off for a limited time


----------



## Ben_W

CG bare bones, purple monster drying towel, couple of foam applicators and a couple of brushes.


----------



## dave-g

Received a carbon waxaddict pot with 121 in, a dw3 wax and a sample box from Instagram!

Seem to be hoarding samples now :lol:


----------



## Sharpy296

Not today but yesterday I bought a foamer lance for the PW and some snow foam, its nowt fancy at the moment but a starter for 10. Hoping to get a first proper wash done on Friday, time and weather permitting.


----------



## Sam6er

Elegance v3 wax from the M&K sale


----------



## Jonnybbad

Nice little delivery arrived today










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Typeroz

Frosty, Dynasty and Inferno!


----------



## dooka

100 buckets, 200 bottles and caps, 100 mini triggers spray heads and an expensive amount of CarPro. I think that is it for today's spend ..


----------



## Welshquattro1

Typeroz said:


> Frosty, Dynasty and Inferno!


Nice, Inferno is the one I've missed twice now for sale in a few months :wall:


----------



## bigkahunaburger

TDG Raspberry Wheel Seal after watching Luke's review (TBD) here:


----------



## MDC250

Jonnybbad said:


> Nice little delivery arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Are those the pro bottles in the middle?


----------



## Jonnybbad

Yes Mike they are 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## scratcher

I thought I'd give some Auto Smart products a go. Long time Tardis user but I haven't tried much else. 

5ltr Tardis
5ltr G101
5ltr Pazzaz
5ltr Red 7

A nice new AS bottle for each one too


----------



## camerashy

Some new pads and compounds


----------



## Alfieharley1

Where you buy the pads from mate & Koch?


----------



## camerashy

Alfieharley1 said:


> Where you buy the pads from mate & Koch?


Pads from Imran in2detailing and KC from Shop n Shine the 3 comes as a kit and price reduced.
https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/koch-chemie-polishing-kit-250ml


----------



## Blackwatch

The H8 02 is awesome stuff.


----------



## Blackwatch

Got a few AutoSmart goodies for the trade work....


----------



## AllenF

@camerashy.
Try the p2.02 ( effectivly lack blue) on the ORANGE pad. You gonna be errr pleasantly surprised


----------



## camerashy

AllenF said:


> @camerashy.
> Try the p2.02 ( effectivly lack blue) on the ORANGE pad. You gonna be errr pleasantly surprised


Thanks Allen, will do mate


----------



## Nidge76

Not sure if this counts as detailing but something new for me to try out.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

just picked a bottle of this up from costco for a smidge over £4 VAT included not bad even if it just gets used for wheels and my mates/family members cars


----------



## rallye666

Took advantage of the current offer from wax planet


----------



## ah234

Nidge76 said:


> Not sure if this counts as detailing but something new for me to try out.


I found it really good, it seems the more is diluted the better it gets. It might be frowned upon but I add some Sonax nano pro 1:100 to it, super cleaning


----------



## Hereisphilly

These two beauties turned up today!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310

rallye666 said:


> Took advantage of the current offer from wax planet


What offer is that mate? And yep I'm being too lazy to use the search feature 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

30m of NTS hose and a wall mountable / free standing reel

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Andysp

Tokk advantage of the offer from Imran at in2detailing to add a few towels to the collection

DRINKER XL Drying Towel 
Microfibre Twisted Pile Drying Towel - usedone of these for the first time last week and was amazed at how much water they hold!!
16" x 16" Grey Microfibre Edgeless Korean Car Detailing Cloth (5)-again used last week,superb quality for the price


----------



## Alex L

Just some of this:

And some white and yellow Rupes pads and Detailing Kingdom Nextcut 1.1


----------



## mt8

Hereisphilly said:


> 30m of NTS hose and a wall mountable / free standing reel
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Can I ask where did you get this reel from?


----------



## Hereisphilly

mt8 said:


> Can I ask where did you get this reel from?


Just from Wilkos, I was looking for ages for a reel that can be used and/or stored away on a wall, but then can be taken off and used freestanding if needs be

Just happened across it in store, and for £10 it's a bargain

http://www.wilko.com/hose-pipes-sprinklers+spray-guns/wilko-hose-reel-cart/invt/0406466

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## mt8

Looks exactly like my old hozelock reel but at less than half the price 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## dave-g

Received my waxpack yesterday, along with an autoglanz sample pack..

And a custom bouncers and Adams patriot from the sales thread!


----------



## Welshquattro1

dave-g said:


> Received my waxpack yesterday, along with an autoglanz sample pack..
> 
> And a custom bouncers and Adams patriot from the sales thread!


I see the cutting back on wax is going well Dave,just like me :lol:


----------



## dave-g

:lol::lol: not in the slightest :wall:


----------



## johnfishcurtis

A 10mm o-ring for the Karcher lance ...99p


----------



## LewisChadwick7

went to wickes yesterday for a few bits for the new house and finally picked these up  i'll go pick a couple of stickers up from HDD too as they're only down the road


----------



## moochin

LewisChadwick7 said:


> went to wickes yesterday for a few bits for the new house and finally picked these up  i'll go pick a couple of stickers up from HDD too as they're only down the road


How much were they bud? 20ltr?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

moochin said:


> How much were they bud? 20ltr?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


£6.99 each and 30 litre buckets 

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Plasterer's-Bucket-30L/p/103976


----------



## moochin

Blimey, that's a very reasonable price. Cheers👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

Some polish:










and some pads:


----------



## Moet1974

Nidge76 said:


> Some polish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the polish from buddy? Was the price reasonable also? :thumb:


----------



## Nidge76

Moet1974 said:


> Where did you get the polish from buddy? Was the price reasonable also? :thumb:


Got them from Clean Your Car. 250ml bottles

About £29 for both not including the DW discount. Couple of the pads were from there also.

Rest of the pads were from Slim's.


----------



## Moet1974

Nidge76 said:


> Got them from Clean Your Car. 250ml bottles
> 
> About £29 for both not including the DW discount. Couple of the pads were from there also.
> 
> Rest of the pads were from Slim's.


Cheers buddy. They looked like 1l bottles. Which I can't find for a decent price!!! 
Both polishes are pretty much on the same level. Just swapping pads give a great difference in cut but the finish is 90%. Just look for any slight micromarring up close. If present just repeat a set with a finishing pad. :thumb:


----------



## Blackroc

Moet1974 said:


> Cheers buddy. They looked like 1l bottles. Which I can't find for a decent price!!!
> 
> Both polishes are pretty much on the same level. Just swapping pads give a great difference in cut but the finish is 90%. Just look for any slight micromarring up close. If present just repeat a set with a finishing pad. :thumb:


Check out Amazon - I got the 1lt last week cheaper than I could find elsewhere 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moet1974

Blackroc said:


> Check out Amazon - I got the 1lt last week cheaper than I could find elsewhere
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Topman.:thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Blackroc said:


> Check out Amazon - I got the 1lt last week cheaper than I could find elsewhere
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I got mine from Amazon too last year, 1l for about £24, but it has gone up a bit since then

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackroc

Hereisphilly said:


> Yeah I got mine from Amazon too last year, 1l for about £24, but it has gone up a bit since then
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


EX 04-06 was £32 last week, it's £36 this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

LewisChadwick7 said:


> went to wickes yesterday for a few bits for the new house and finally picked these up  i'll go pick a couple of stickers up from HDD too as they're only down the road


Good price, do the grit guards fit ok on them. I'm after some new buckets and they look smart for the price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue

New clay bar from PolishedBliss


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Peter77 said:


> Good price, do the grit guards fit ok on them. I'm after some new buckets and they look smart for the price
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i have scratch shields dude, but they fit spot on for me! agree with that for the money they're perfect and nice and deep so will be very rare i'll ever go near the bottom of the bucket too


----------



## Peter77

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i have scratch shields dude, but they fit spot on for me! agree with that for the money they're perfect and nice and deep so will be very rare i'll ever go near the bottom of the bucket too


Trip to wickes tomorrow. Cheers buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Peter77 said:


> Trip to wickes tomorrow. Cheers buddy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


B&Q do the exact same buckets for very similar price if they are any closer to you

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

Hereisphilly said:


> B&Q do the exact same buckets for very similar price if they are any closer to you
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


B and Q are both close together so will have a nosey in both. In need of a new hose as well so will check them while I'm there. Cheers for the heads up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

Peter77 said:


> B and Q and wickes are both close together so will have a nosey in both. In need of a new hose as well so will check them while I'm there. Cheers for the heads up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Peter77 said:


> B and Q are both close together so will have a nosey in both. In need of a new hose as well so will check them while I'm there. Cheers for the heads up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're after a new hose, I can recommend the 30m NTS one that screwfix do, great price

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

My self imposed wax purchasing ban failed after a bored evening on eBay.. Just bought an auto finesse dillusion original :argie::argie:

Wanted one forever!


----------



## Demetrios72

OCD Alien 51 :thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88

All in the post and waiting for delivery:

Sonax BSD (Going to try 50/50 mix with Gyeon Cure)
2 Violet plush Korean Microfibres (in2detailing)
Drinker Drying Towel
AF Wax spot pad

OCD Nebula... The reviews were just too good!


----------



## Welshquattro1

dave-g said:


> My self imposed wax purchasing ban failed after a bored evening on eBay.. Just bought an auto finesse dillusion original :argie::argie:
> 
> Wanted one forever!


 :lol:

Mine has also failed(again) and ive purchased another Waxaddict wax off eBay to add to the collection :wall:


----------



## Mikej857

I'm on a ban till our holidays are paid for, let's just say I'm working my **** off to get them paid asap I've got a list of products I "need" 😂


----------



## dave-g

Mikej857 said:


> I'm on a ban till our holidays are paid for, let's just say I'm working my **** off to get them paid asap I've got a list of products I "need" 😂


.

My other half booked a holiday so only fair I buy me something :lol:


----------



## dave-g

Welshquattro1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Mine has also failed(again) and ive purchased another Waxaddict wax off eBay to add to the collection :wall:


:lol: :wall:


----------



## Jack R

dave-g said:


> .
> 
> My other half booked a holiday so only fair I buy me something :lol:


From my own personal experiences that usually ends up with a divorce :lol:


----------



## euge07

is it wrong to spend all your disposable income on detailing goodies? I mean do we really need those groceries anyways..


----------



## finnie_1

I received the autoglanz box. 
Wheel cleaner
Spritzer prewash
Bubblicious shampoo 
Ceara wax
Interior detailer and metal polish 
Pina colada, praline and rhubarb air freshener









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## tightlines

Just had these delivered,my old one is about 5 years old from the same company and still going strong just a little treat, just waiting for my drinkers to come









the dog wants them


----------



## ffrs1444

tightlines said:


> Just had these delivered,my old one is about 5 years old from the same company and still going strong just a little treat, just waiting for my drinkers to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dog wants them


That grey one is what I though I was getting from AF but got some rubbish Grey mitt wasn't happy teddy where did you get yours from


----------



## tightlines

here you go mate
http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk/product-category/sheepskin-wash-polish-mitts/

Dont think you can choose your colour just random ones


----------



## ffrs1444

tightlines said:


> here you go mate
> http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk/product-category/sheepskin-wash-polish-mitts/
> 
> Dont think you can choose your colour just random ones


Cheers dude


----------



## Hereisphilly

Swaps off potter88

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

And a Henry vac replacement hose, nozzle and attachment set, that fits my screwfix titan perfectly

No more messing around with the crap short hose that came with it, this one is so much better










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Hereisphilly said:


> And a Henry vac replacement hose, nozzle and attachment set, that fits my screwfix titan perfectly


That's handy to know, I've been looking for a new hose for the titan to use when blowing, cheers!


----------



## Hereisphilly

JoeyJoeJo said:


> That's handy to know, I've been looking for a new hose for the titan to use when blowing, cheers!


Yep, all you need to do is remove the adapter from the end of the screwfix hose that connects to the vac

Then cut off the henry adapter off the new hose with a Stanley knife, and push the screwfix one on

Very snug fit, no issues at all

This is the one I bought, very cheap and came really quickly

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311666107687

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

So the Titan vacuums are ok then from Screwfix?


----------



## Blackwatch

Kenan said:


> So the Titan vacuums are ok then from Screwfix?


I love mine  For the money you cant go wrong.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Kenan said:


> So the Titan vacuums are ok then from Screwfix?


Yep, one of the cheapest wet vacs around but they are great

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Kenan said:


> So the Titan vacuums are ok then from Screwfix?


Best £££ I have spent


----------



## Blackwatch

Well I had a little splurge on a few essentials from Slims and CYC.

From CYC

1 x 5" Shinemate MF cutting pad
1 x 6" Lake Country HD-Orbital Blue heavy cut pad ( You see why when I finally get posting in the showroom )
1 x Pack of 3 foam applicators
1 x CarPro Eraser
1 x CarPro Boa MF
1 x Squezzy polish bottle










From Slims

AG Bumper & Trim gel
2 x 3" MF cutting pads
1 x Rupes Blue pad
1 x Rupes Green pad
1 x 5" CarPro Rayon glass pad 
1 x Kich Khemi H8 02
1 x CarPro Boa MF
1 x Squezzy polish bottle



















And a Karcher K7 Premium


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Hereisphilly said:


> Yep, all you need to do is remove the adapter from the end of the screwfix hose that connects to the vac
> 
> Then cut off the henry adapter off the new hose with a Stanley knife, and push the screwfix one on
> 
> Very snug fit, no issues at all
> 
> This is the one I bought, very cheap and came really quickly
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311666107687
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That looks a good kit, I was looking at this one but couldn't bring myself to spend 18 quid on a hose for a 30 quid machine!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6m-Extra-...r-Titan-Vacuum-Cleaner-Adaptors-/191708764158


----------



## Hereisphilly

JoeyJoeJo said:


> That looks a good kit, I was looking at this one but couldn't bring myself to spend 18 quid on a hose for a 30 quid machine!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6m-Extra-...r-Titan-Vacuum-Cleaner-Adaptors-/191708764158


Yeah get that Henry one mate, as you get all the attachments and metal handles/pole too

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott_Paterson

Soft 99 fusso coat Dark. Looking forward to seeing how it goes.


----------



## Welshquattro1

[URL=http://s789.photobucket.com/user/matthewhester1970/media/790AFBAC-1FF8-4424-90FD-1F55BB6A63F6_zps7o2abp1r.jpg.html]
ODK Lunacy off the sales section. The strawberry scent is amazing


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Got my Drinker towel and a BH soft clay bar delivered


----------



## JayMac

Got these delivered today, looking forward to trying ye drinker out at the weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310

This has been on my "most wanted" list for ages and I now finally have a pot! Excited to try this out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

Treated myself the weekend!

OCD Nebula
Sonax BSD
2 Korean Microfibres
Drinker Drying Towel


----------



## ganwilliams

Yesterday I Ordered a #DookaOSHA medium wash pad - been waiting ages for them to come back into stock! Looking forward to that package arriving!
Also some detailing brushes for wheels and nooks and crannies and a couple of chemical guys hex logic pads and a car pro rayon glass pad and a kiln drying towel and some masking tape!
For once, no new liquids or sprays... I know... I don't know what I was thinking... just in a rush to get my OSHA ordered before stock disappears again!


----------



## Dudge77

I like to try out different brands to find the best products from each brand and hopefully build a collection of products that work for me.

Now I'm onto Adams products from Jeffrey @ prestigecarcareshop and auto finesse accessories as you can see.

I've been using Angelwax products for the last year so time to try another brand and add my favourites to my Angelwax faves

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dudge77

Got this Drinkers drying towel to try out as I've heard good things about this towel









Went and got waxplanet white noise and a sample of iwax to try as again read good reviews on both waxes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

My autotriz nano polisher 2.0 and carpro Dlux arrived today. No pics as tapatalk isn't behaving today.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro-son

Bilt Hamber Auto-Wash

and 

Fusso Coat Light
Looking forward to getting this on the wife's car


----------



## Blackwatch

Another trip to CYC this morning to pick up a Karcher adaptor for the new pressure washer. I also grabbed a litre of CarPro Fixer and got one of the new Lake country 4" cutting pads to try out.
I then had Tony from AutoSmart drop round with a bottle of White Diamond metal polish.


----------



## Stokie

Can't wait to try these bargains out.


----------



## sistersvisions

Currently on offer at B&Q for £2, having heard only good things about it, i thought id give it a try


Got these from Canada...


----------



## AndyA4TDI

All this for £23,


----------



## Kenan

AndyA4TDI said:


> All this for £23,


Where?


----------



## Jack R

I'm guessing Halfords


----------



## steelghost

sistersvisions said:


> Currently on offer at B&Q for £2, having heard only good things about it, i thought id give it a try


I thought I did well to pick up two of those 5l tubs for a tenner, but £2 is fantastic. I can't see you being disappointed with it :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Had these delivered










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Jack R

J306TD said:


> Had these delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


Where did you pick them up from? And how much?


----------



## Kenan

JR1982 said:


> Where did you pick them up from? And how much?


Are these the magic carpet stripers


----------



## Hereisphilly

Kenan said:


> Are these the magic carpet stripers


Look like an early set of prototypes to me

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD

JR1982 said:


> Where did you pick them up from? And how much?


From Maxolen on eBay. Came to under a tenner for them both.

Will find a link

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vikan-Profe...arpet-Brush-/261392021854?txnId=1959530928016

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vikan-Brush...rpet-Detail-/261430994939?txnId=1959530927016

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Andysp

Prima Amigo
Prima. Epic
Prima Slick
Sonax BSD
Sonax Extreme Clearview Screenwash
Sonax Pet Hair Brush
Cg V7 Hybrid Detailer
Carpro Perl
Vikan Longhandled brush
Vikan Short handle Wheel face brush
Vikan narrow upholstery brush
Vikan upholstery nail brush
Drinker drying towel
Korean micro fibre buffing towel x 5
Microfibre Twisted Pile Drying Towel - 74 x 90cm
Nilco Nilglass 

Enough for one day!!


----------



## ah234

ONR wash and wax from detailed clean, want to give it a try


----------



## rob267

Bilt hamber auto wheel and medium auto clay.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Max

JR1982 said:


> Where did you pick them up from? And how much?





Kenan said:


> Are these the magic carpet stripers


Look here.

http://www.vikan.com/uk/transport/products/list/?gid=8111

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_T

ordered some autoglanz Bubblicious (pink and pear drops) and sythseal


----------



## Short1e

Couple of bits delivered last week 

A nice KLiN Delivery from Nick Smeaton - This guy knows how to put a deal together for you.



New LED Lamp from eBay



Couple of Samples from Andy at CleanYourRide



And some lovely Carbon Collective Goodies


----------



## Naith

Andysp said:


> Prima Amigo
> Prima. Epic
> Prima Slick
> Sonax BSD
> Sonax Extreme Clearview Screenwash
> Sonax Pet Hair Brush
> Cg V7 Hybrid Detailer
> Carpro Perl
> Vikan Longhandled brush
> Vikan Short handle Wheel face brush
> Vikan narrow upholstery brush
> Vikan upholstery nail brush
> Drinker drying towel
> Korean micro fibre buffing towel x 5
> Microfibre Twisted Pile Drying Towel - 74 x 90cm
> Nilco Nilglass
> 
> Enough for one day!!


I'm interested to see if there's any difference between the drinker towel and the twisted pile drying towel. I've just gone with the twisted after reading comments on here...


----------



## Hereisphilly

Naith said:


> I'm interested to see if there's any difference between the drinker towel and the twisted pile drying towel. I've just gone with the twisted after reading comments on here...


I've got both and they are very different animals

The drinker is a very plush 1200gsm towel, the twisted is a thin one very similar to the original silk dryer towels

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nichol4s

Hereisphilly said:


> I've got both and they are very different animals
> 
> The drinker is a very plush 1200gsm towel, the twisted is a thin one very similar to the original silk dryer towels
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


These 1200gsm towels are borderline useless after drying half a car there almost impossible to wring out and heavy,

The twisted towels are very good the 100% Korean are the best, are some that the fabric is made in China finished in Korea that are so so, these pull easily and are a lot thinner.


----------



## Hereisphilly

nichol4s said:


> These 1200gsm towels are borderline useless after drying half a car there almost impossible to wring out and heavy,
> 
> The twisted towels are very good the 100% Korean are the best, are some that the fabric is made in China finished in Korea that are so so, these pull easily and are a lot thinner.


I'd completely disagree on the plush towels, they are so thick and retain so much water that I'm nowhere near the wringing out stage by the time I've finished

I think I actually prefer them over my twisted grey one for that exact reason

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nichol4s

Hereisphilly said:


> I'd completely disagree on the plush towels, they are so thick and retain so much water that I'm nowhere near the wringing out stage by the time I've finished
> 
> I think I actually prefer them over my twisted grey one for that exact reason
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That's why we all have our own opinions, never the less a 1200gsm towel isn't a fair comparison to a twisted grey imo. The klin duo would be a better match.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Nick I've messaged your visitor page. Do me a favour give me a text mate or visitor me back


----------



## nichol4s

Alfieharley1 said:


> Nick I've messaged your visitor page. Do me a favour give me a text mate or visitor me back


Sam I've tried but it's still restricted mate no pm or message back allowed.

Unbanned still dammed


----------



## Alfieharley1

nichol4s said:


> Sam I've tried but it's still restricted mate no pm or message back allowed.
> 
> Unbanned still dammed


LOL I've edited the visitor message. I've put my number in there mate when you have it I'll remove it Bud


----------



## steelghost

nichol4s said:


> That's why we all have our own opinions, never the less a 1200gsm towel isn't a fair comparison to a twisted grey imo. The klin duo would be a better match.


I'm not really sure why it's an "unfair" comparison? They are both tools for drying cars - they can both be judged on that basis. I'm not aware there's a huge pricing difference that is going to swing things either way? Clearly different people have their preferences which type they prefer (I'm on the thick / plush side myself) but that's a bit different to "fairness" I think.


----------



## nichol4s

steelghost said:


> I'm not really sure why it's an "unfair" comparison? They are both tools for drying cars - they can both be judged on that basis. I'm not aware there's a huge pricing difference that is going to swing things either way? Clearly different people have their preferences which type they prefer (I'm on the thick / plush side myself) but that's a bit different to "fairness" I think.


Then so on your fleeting comment one of those rubber drying blades is a fair comparison or even a tea towel.


----------



## nichol4s

Anyway moving on before the police tell us off. 

Some great buys to those who have posted


----------



## steelghost

nichol4s said:


> Then so on your fleeting comment one of those rubber drying blades is a fair comparison or even a tea towel.


Why not? I can rate both of those things on

a) how well it dries a car (where "well" how quickly, how easily, how safely, etc)
b) How much it costs

...on which basis I might decide I prefer the blade (there are those on here who do) or even the tea towel if I was absolutely skint and wanted something I could dry a car with.


----------



## Hereisphilly

nichol4s said:


> That's why we all have our own opinions, never the less a 1200gsm towel isn't a fair comparison to a twisted grey imo. The klin duo would be a better match.


Yeah absolutely, it's interesting to see different peoples opinions on towels

Are those Klin duo ones much better than the twisted ones then?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## In2detailing

Some prefer the Twist, some prefer the plush, that's why we brought out the large plush one to give people the choice.

Personally, I like them both, although if I am going around the car with a detailer whilst drying, I will use the plush one and if I am just drying, I tend to reach for the twist. Again, just my personal preference.

Alot of people love the twist style, it has gained more popularity recently, easy to use and highly absorbent.

Don't know if it is a fair comment to say more 'old school' people tend to prefer the plush one.

With regards to the DRINKER, it should not be saturated after half a car, thats for sure (unless it's drying an uprotected tank). In fact, someone has said they have dried 2 cars and onto the third before it becomes saturated.

We should have a dual sided twist towel released soon which will be a nice addition to the range :thumb:

Imran

:driver:


----------



## nichol4s

steelghost said:


> Why not? I can rate both of those things on
> 
> a) how well it dries a car (where "well" how quickly, how easily, how safely, etc)
> b) How much it costs
> 
> ...on which basis I might decide I prefer the blade (there are those on here who do) or even the tea towel if I was absolutely skint and wanted something I could dry a car with.


Sorry pal, we've moved on.


----------



## steelghost

nichol4s said:


> Sorry pal, we've moved on.


:thumb:


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Bought a wee Murphy Richards steamer in a charity shop today, complete with all attachments for under a fiver.

Well chuffed and it works a treat!


----------



## Scrim-1-

Hereisphilly said:


> I've got both and they are very different animals
> 
> The drinker is a very plush 1200gsm towel, the twisted is a thin one very similar to the original silk dryer towels
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Totally agree, I have got both the twisted and the plush 1200gsm ones.

I much prefer the plush ones tbh.


----------



## Naith

Apologies for disrupting the peace with my question! :-D

Well I may have to try a plush one in the future then (can't for a while as I've spent a fortune these last 2 weeks). Is the one I bought (from In2Detailing) a Korean one for sure? And it's only to be used on ONE side?

Cheers


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Hereisphilly

Bargain from aldi, 200 lumen torch



















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

Mr postman delivered some goodies today...
An auto finesse originals dillusion, an originals caddy blend and a pot of auto finesse wraith :argie:

Oh and an I love dw2 wax :thumb:


I'm am now most definately on a spending ban :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Pictures Dave!  never realised Graeme had a wraith


----------



## In2detailing

Naith said:


> Apologies for disrupting the peace with my question! :-D
> 
> Well I may have to try a plush one in the future then (can't for a while as I've spent a fortune these last 2 weeks). Is the one I bought (from In2Detailing) a Korean one for sure? And it's only to be used on ONE side?
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Yes, from Korea and Yes, only one side to be used

Imran

:driver:


----------



## HarveyTT

Picked these up today d.e.f.i.n.i.t.i.v.e Wax Blueprint, Waxaddict's Subzero and 18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

Alfieharley1 said:


> Pictures Dave!  never realised Graeme had a wraith


I only really wanted the dillusion, always have but got into a conversation :lol: and then it spiralled downhill 

Will get some pictures up this week when I've sorted them out from the hiding place :lol:


----------



## uggski

So these arrived over the last few days


----------



## Hereisphilly

Shut off valve for the hosepipe, no more waterstops!










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## uggski

uggski said:


> So these arrived over the last few days


My first Bouncers wax :thumb:


----------



## bigrace

Hereisphilly said:


> Shut off valve for the hosepipe, no more waterstops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Are gardena fitting compatible with hoselock

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger

bigrace said:


> Are gardena fitting compatible with hoselock
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## Hereisphilly

bigrace said:


> Are gardena fitting compatible with hoselock
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yep, all a standard
If you're after a valve with a big handle, male and female hozelock connectors, this is pretty much your only choice

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigrace

Thanks. Looking for a multi head spray gun. Sick of the hoselock ones falling to bits 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

bigrace said:


> Thanks. Looking for a multi head spray gun. Sick of the hoselock ones falling to bits
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I've had this one from wikos for 3 years now and it's as good as the day I got it, gets alot of use too

http://www.wilko.com/hose-pipes-sprinklers+spray-guns/wilko-spray-gun-zinc-7-pattern/invt/0298805

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigrace

Looks canny but I find that if they drop on the handle they shoot water all over the place
This looks OK

http://www.wellindal.co.uk/garden/g...7ISDo7nOm5_VdLrT1qQIQFitVpQSVl7Tf8aAk3t8P8HAQ
Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

bigrace said:


> Looks canny but I find that if they drop on the handle they shoot water all over the place
> This looks OK
> 
> http://www.wellindal.co.uk/garden/g...7ISDo7nOm5_VdLrT1qQIQFitVpQSVl7Tf8aAk3t8P8HAQ
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Can't beat gardena for quality

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueberry

10L of Green Star and QS


----------



## Hereisphilly

Blueberry said:


> 10L of Green Star and QS


Where did you get it in bulk from?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Mitchell and King Brooklands set with a small pot of Show Car Winter, Pure, QD and Spa


----------



## Short1e

Hereisphilly said:


> Where did you get it in bulk from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


ShopnShine sell in bulk


----------



## Blueberry

Hereisphilly said:


> Where did you get it in bulk from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I bought it from Elite Car Care


----------



## LewisChadwick7

uggski said:


> My first Bouncers wax :thumb:


did you win that CTR off ebay? :doublesho


----------



## uggski

LewisChadwick7 said:


> did you win that CTR off ebay? :doublesho


Yes, why? :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

uggski said:


> Yes, why? :thumb:


i was having a little bid on a few of them :lol: was after the CTR but the auction a few week before for the same stuff ended just above £20 i was hoping to drop on it quite cheap haha


----------



## uggski

I saw that and was hoping the same. Still £37 for an unopened pot of CTR wasn't too bad.


----------



## Typeroz

Got carried away with the spending this week!


----------



## ah234

Typeroz said:


> Got carried away with the spending this week!


Lovely stuff, anything cool from fecks? Really want to try some of their stuff out


----------



## Typeroz

It was just the wax pucks and MF applicators.


----------



## In2detailing

Typeroz said:


> Got carried away with the spending this week!


That towel looks absolutely amazing quality..........wheres it from?
:lol:

Imran


----------



## LewisChadwick7

uggski said:


> I saw that and was hoping the same. Still £37 for an unopened pot of CTR wasn't too bad.


exactly, especially in the bigger older pots too! luckily i've still got a tiny bit left so i'm ok for now anyway. it's a great wax and money well spent thats for sure! :thumb:


----------



## Stokie

Sooooooo happy with this purchase. Had to buy it after having the 1ltr bottle from the recommendation off Wanner.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Thowback to my days as an analytical chemist - got some graduated measuring cylinders off ebay, no more guesstimating dilutions for me


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Thought I'd try something new. I love the AF range and haven't tried obliTARate so giving it ago and bought an Atomiza bottle and chemical spray head to dispense it from. I also thought I'd try some korrosol and I've got another couple of applicators for my Blackfire tyre gel which I love.


----------



## gaswizards

Kranzle K1050 TST


----------



## Hereisphilly

Chris Donaldson said:


> Thought I'd try something new. I love the AF range and haven't tried obliTARate so giving it ago and bought an Atomiza bottle and chemical spray head to dispense it from. I also thought I'd try some korrosol and I've got another couple of applicators for my Blackfire tyre gel which I love.


You'll have no issues with that trigger

If you want to prologue it's life even more, when you're done for that session, just flush the trigger through and put it back in the bottle

It at least clears the fluid from around the seals

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Thanks for the advice on the thread Hereisphilly.


----------



## Short1e

Just had these delivered from Chemical Guys UK - Anyone wanting to purchase from them, use DD10 for some discount :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88

Short1e said:


> Just had these delivered from Chemical Guys UK - Anyone wanting to purchase from them, use DD10 for some discount :thumb:


I Reaaaaalllllyyyyyy want to know what that Mirror Wet finish is like!
I'm a sucker for a CG product and have been proper temped by that


----------



## Short1e

dchapman88 said:


> I Reaaaaalllllyyyyyy want to know what that Mirror Wet finish is like!
> I'm a sucker for a CG product and have been proper temped by that


Get it bought, and use my code for discount on it :thumb:

If you haven't already tried the V7 Tire either, i'd recommend that too :argie:


----------



## Chris Donaldson

I'm sure I'm keeping DPD afloat with all my deliveries. Yesterday I posted pics of my latest polished bliss arrivals and I bought my Dad pretty much the same order which he got yesterday. Today I've taken delivery of a WoWo wheel wash mitt bought direct from them and some Prima Amigo, Finish Kare 1000P and CG stripper scent airfreshner purchased from clean your car. 1st I must praise WoWo as I didn't receive the 1st mitt they posted and without quibble they next day'd another out to me which is fantastic customer service and 2nd the Stripper scent isn't for me! Not that I have anything against strippers as I spent more than a fair share of my youth on lads nights out that tended to lead to those establishments but it was bought for a present for a mate for his new car since he has been known to frequent strip clubs when under the influence of a pint or two.


----------



## Bizcam

BMD Aluminium Piston with Atlas wax blend yellow jasmine scent. One of the last one's of this type.:thumb:


----------



## dave-g

Ordered a couple of autoglym calibrated bottles from eBay and odk Mocha from sims sales thread :thumb:


----------



## Blackwatch

Short1e said:


> Just had these delivered from Chemical Guys UK - Anyone wanting to purchase from them, use DD10 for some discount :thumb


Hi there Id be interested in the Mirrior Finish as well......when you've used it please PM me a few finished shots please.....I might have some use for it at work.


----------



## Nidge76

Ordered this the other day after some recommendations on here.

Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Naith

This little lot finally arrived all the way from the UK. Still one or two bits to buy here in Spain...

Lot's to learn and DO!!!

(Btw, thanks to everyone for all the help you've given so far. Much appreciated :thumb


----------



## Jue

Naith said:


> This little lot finally arrived all the way from the UK. Still one or two bits to buy here in Spain...
> 
> Lot's to learn and DO!!!
> 
> (Btw, thanks to everyone for all the help you've given so far. Much appreciated :thumb


Nice collection :thumb: Mind you that's just the start of it


----------



## Nidge76

I started detailing just under a year ago and said I would stick to buying one product for each job and using it up before buying more. Trouble is you guys keep recommending stuff!

A couple more items turned up to try out:


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Naith

Jue said:


> Nice collection :thumb: Mind you that's just the start of it


I know. I've just got to start thinking of ways to explain the incoming goods to SWMBO!!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Polished Bliss Upholstery Brush & Pad Cleaning Brush.

Cannot wait for payday!


----------



## Patchy

Small order from fecks philosophy, after the review of their drying towel on here I thought I'd give them a go and also went with a few microfibre clothes and new mit.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Naith said:


> I know. I've just got to start thinking of ways to explain the incoming goods to SWMBO!!!


are sure you haven't won any competitions lately? :doublesho my mrs must thing i'm luckiest lad about with how much detailing stuff i 'win' :lol:


----------



## Welshquattro1

LewisChadwick7 said:


> are sure you haven't won any competitions lately? :doublesho my mrs must thing i'm luckiest lad about with how much detailing stuff i 'win' :lol:


 I'm the same, just keep winning things aswell. I think I might even be winning a new pressure washer in the near future :lol:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Alfieharley1 said:


> Polished Bliss Upholstery Brush & Pad Cleaning Brush.
> 
> Cannot wait for payday!


upholstery brush is nice for the price mate  havnt used the pad cleaning brush though


----------



## scratcher

New pressure washer 

Direct Hoses offering. It's nice and compact. Nice and strong and seems very high quality.


----------



## Jue

scratcher said:


> New pressure washer
> 
> Direct Hoses offering. It's nice and compact. Nice and strong and seems very high quality.


I like the look of that :thumb: :detailer:


----------



## Naith

Welshquattro1 said:


> I'm the same, just keep winning things aswell. I think I might even be winning a new pressure washer in the near future :lol:


Thanks for the advice, guys! :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

If anyone else wants one of the Black 8 washers from Direct Hoses, use code
; laura0217 but it only lasts a couple of weeks :thumb:


----------



## scratcher

Short1e said:


> If anyone else wants one of the Black 8 washers from Direct Hoses, use code
> ; laura0217 but it only lasts a couple of weeks :thumb:


Nice one :thumb:
I'm impressed with mine so far. Once my snow foam lance is swapped to the quick fitting, I'll give it a good run tomorrow.


----------



## 0-MAT-0

Well I'm overseas for another 2 months before I return full time to the UK. I was back last weekend and in prep for another trip back in 4 weeks when I collect my new car I thought I might pick up a new power washer.

So with a ton of boot space due to an upgrade by Hertz at Stanstead I took myself to Halfords and picked up a K4 and a hose for use with a water tank. (I live in an apartment on the top floor & my garage with power is 3 floors away!)
I had a handy 40L barrel left over from when I had a caravan which was very useful. The 40L gave me some water in the bucket & also 2 runs over the car, so was very pleased.

I also have my 'junket' car which I have had in the garage while I've been away for the last 2 years. I use it as and when but has done 140 miles in the last year - taking it to a grand total of 17 and a bit K!

I thought it needed a bit of a spruce up. Nothing special. But was just to test out the new jet wash.

It got a coat of TFR. 
Rinsed off. 
Quick wash down with megs gold class & lambswool wash mit. 
Dried off. 
Coat of SRP.

Unfortunately no after pics as it chucked it down so applied the SRP in the garage.

Cheers Hertz for £20 a day!!!








The new purchase. 








Setting it up - well fathoming it out. 








The 9 year old 17K Junet!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234

Some stuff came this morning


----------



## chongo

scratcher said:


> New pressure washer
> 
> Direct Hoses offering. It's nice and compact. Nice and strong and seems very high quality.


Can you let us know how you get on with this new PW :thumb: my K4 is starting to make funny noises


----------



## Alfieharley1

chongo said:


> Can you let us know how you get on with this new PW :thumb: my K4 is starting to make funny noises


Im ordering mine next week Mick so will also let you know mate


----------



## chongo

Alfieharley1 said:


> Im ordering mine next week Mick so will also let you know mate


Cheers pal:thumb: look forward for that.


----------



## dave-g

Ordered myself a carbon collective sample box last night to try some bits out, always wanted to!


----------



## scratcher

chongo said:


> Can you let us know how you get on with this new PW :thumb: my K4 is starting to make funny noises


Yeah, no worries. Used it today and it was great. 
Everything about it feels very strong. The unit its self is so small. 
It'll get a thorough use tomorrow so I'll try and do a little report of sorts.


----------



## DrEskimo

Popped into Costco and got 36 MF towels and 4 MF noodle mitts. £20! Love Costco 

Noodle mitts will be good for the lower parts and wheels. Very good quality too.


----------



## Peirre

Just ordered 
2 ECP Meguiars buckets
SP foam pads
SP microfibre pads
FK 1000P
SP grit guards
Soft99 fusso dark coat PTFE wax


----------



## funkydunk

Hopefully I will have bilt hamber surfex hd, bilt hamber dsw and af avalanche delivered for my day off on Tuesday.


----------



## finnie_1

Poorboys wheel sealant
Power maxed iron out
Ag fast glass 


Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## barry75

Just ordered a few things from in2detailing 

2 Grit guards
Bilt Hamber auto Foam
Bilt Hamber Wheel cleaner
Bilt Hamber Double speed wax
Chemical Guys Glossworkz glaze and
a Drinker XL drying towel


----------



## Peirre

scratcher said:


> New pressure washer
> 
> Direct Hoses offering. It's nice and compact. Nice and strong and seems very high quality.


Which model is this, or are they all the same pump with different accessories?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Peirre said:


> Which model is this, or are they all the same pump with different accessories?


Same pw unit, different hose and reel options

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rae1001

This little lot arrived yesterday for the total of £25 posted
Anyone used this from crp detailing?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowden769

I purchased a karcher k4 today. Just need the weather to improve now lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W

Well, over the last couple of days really...

Couple of Martin Cox buckets, grit guards and wash and rinse stickers and some CG new car scent from Slim's (outstanding service from those guys by the way!) and then a proper flex bag for my DA from the for sale section here.


----------



## Minimiller

I purchased
Bilt Hamber Surfex APC
Bilt Hamber Snow foam
Bilt Hamber Shampoo
Bilt Hamber Clay bar Medium
Auto Finesse Ultra Glaze
Mequiars Endurance High Gloss tire gel
Gtechniq C4 (Peskyy plastic trim on the mighty mini)
Poorboys Natural Look Interior Dressing/cleanser
FinishKare 1000p Hi-temp Sealant
A few plastic bottles with trigger sprayers for iron remover and wheel cleaners
3 Monster Microfibres purple buffing towels
2 Sonus SFX Pro Applicators
Carpro Eraser, Intense oil and polish cleanser (Couldn't be bother faffing around with IPA)

Hope you like my list xD


----------



## Minimiller

And on the list to order is 

Wheel cleaner of somesort probably KKD or Carchem
TAR remover - Tardis


----------



## Alfieharley1

Ill let my photos do the talking when it arrives and the Mrs goes out!


----------



## Soul boy 68

Alfieharley1 said:


> Ill let my photos do the talking when it arrives and the Mrs goes out!


Boy, if your Mrs ever finds out :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Soul boy 68 said:


> Boy, if your Mrs ever finds out :lol:


I'd hang myself out lol. £900 done easy as that lol. £150 worth of motorcycle parts though for my custom bike & another £430 to spend on Wednesday. And that's not even part of my list!


----------



## Minimiller

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'd hang myself out lol. £900 done easy as that lol. £150 worth of motorcycle parts though for my custom bike & another £430 to spend on Wednesday. And that's not even part of my list!


Haha I daren't tell my GF how much the Milltek exhaust was haha keep it to yourself mate :doublesho:devil::detailer:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Minimiller said:


> Haha I daren't tell my GF how much the Milltek exhaust was haha keep it to yourself mate :doublesho:devil::detailer:


Indeed mate, I'm hoping my exhaust will be here Saturday 

Okay so I'll done a tally, I think I am awaiting around about 14 deliveries lol.
So far 1 has been received & I know of another 2 on route


----------



## great gonzo

A new brand for me to try, wow this smells better than any product I own.



Gonz.


----------



## Hereisphilly

great gonzo said:


> A new brand for me to try, wow this smells better than any product I own.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz.


You'll enjoy that, my favourite dressing atm, mainly, partly down to the smell too

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Vertool Force Drive arrived today courtesy of the Shop n Shine crew.

Upside - Cracking service, ordered Sun eve, delivered today. :thumb:

Downside - The 'boss' took delivery of it!! #busted :lol:


----------



## Hamster12

Ordered a few things to add to my collection.

Wowo wash mitt

Wowo wheel wash mitt

Wowo applicator pads

TDG raspberry wheel seal

TDG shampoo


----------



## MDC250

Posted in error.


----------



## Jue

great gonzo said:


> A new brand for me to try, wow this smells better than any product I own.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz.


I bought this too & it's great stuff :thumb: & the smell :argie:


----------



## Rob D 88

The fantastic other half got me a:

Adam's Washpad
Dr Leather Wipes 150
Hozelock Pump Sprayer 1.25ltr


----------



## LewisChadwick7

MDC250 said:


> For a few pennies was keen on trying this, thanks for the opportunity to try it out Jay


how'd you get hold of this mate? sounds nice wouldn't mind trying a sample


----------



## Alfieharley1

Hopefully it will be a big delivery day  I am sending the Mrs out to go get a few bits and keep her out aslong as possible lol! I'm definetly buggered on 1 or 2 deliveries!


----------



## Peter77

Got the bucket deal from ECP









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

3 parcels in so far  and I know another 2 definetly out for delivery. I am not opening them either lol. I'll get them all here first and we can all guess what I have got lol. I am going to make another few orders today also


----------



## Minimiller

Alfieharley1 said:


> Hopefully it will be a big delivery day  I am sending the Mrs out to go get a few bits and keep her out aslong as possible lol! I'm definetly buggered on 1 or 2 deliveries!


Haha a big game of hide and seek lmao just hope shes in a good mood =)


----------



## Alfieharley1

Minimiller said:


> Haha a big game of hide and seek lmao just hope shes in a good mood =)


Yeah soon as it comes straight into the cupboard upstairs or the shed lol


----------



## Hamster12

Peter77 said:


> Got the bucket deal from ECP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What deal is that?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Hamster12 said:


> What deal is that?


 30% off code on Euro Car Parts :thumb:


----------



## Peter77

Hamster12 said:


> What deal is that?


Yeh. 30% off. But it's on the cheap black megs buckets and they send out the better yellow ones. Don't know if it's a mistake on there part but the yellow buckets are certainly great quality and fit the scratch guards perfectly. Think it was just over £12 delivered for the pair.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyHaggis

I daren't list everything I've bought over the last few days in case my wife sees it, but today I placed an order with Serious Performance and Alex was great, so helpful. :thumb:

Finish Kare wax and some applicator pads and Puck, oh yes and a little measuring jug!


----------



## Simz

That's better lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Simz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New shirt Si???


----------



## Simz

Yes mate, thought i'd go for large and hope i grow into it lol


----------



## Moet1974

Nice little delivery arrived at work today. Looking forward to trying this out!! :thumb:


----------



## Jue

nbray67 said:


> New shirt Si???


:lol:


----------



## Jack R

A couple of old favourites










Sorry about the rubbish photo


----------



## tosh

Moet1974 said:


> Nice little delivery arrived at work today. Looking forward to trying this out!! :thumb:


Is that available in the U.K.?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moet1974

tosh said:


> Is that available in the U.K.?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No yet I don't think so. I purchased this from Flowmaxx in Germany. Worked out at £74.35 including delivery which I thought was quite fair. This can fluctuate however depending what rate PayPal uses to convert into GBP on the day. Will post my first impressions with more photos in a seperate thread later on today.

Regards David. :thumb:


----------



## BillyT

Peter77 said:


> Got the bucket deal from ECP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got the bucket deal myself today.

2pm yesterday i ordered 2 buckets and they arrived 5 minutes ago £13:50 totally happy with that.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Okay guys I'm really itching here lol!
So here's my boxes so far!
I have just counted and awaiting 5 orders. Bare in mind 1 is worth a huge amount (won't mention how much)
2 x big ones at a considerable £100ea
& 2 more at a considerable amount.

Shall I unbox or hold off lol?
I'm estimating 4 will be here by Saturday but one is on back order and have to wait (Boo!)


----------



## Hereisphilly

Alfieharley1 said:


> Okay guys I'm really itching here lol!
> So here's my boxes so far!
> I have just counted and awaiting 5 orders. Bare in mind 1 is worth a huge amount (won't mention how much)
> 2 x big ones at a considerable £100ea
> & 2 more at a considerable amount.
> 
> Shall I unbox or hold off lol?
> I'm estimating 4 will be here by Saturday but one is on back order and have to wait (Boo!)


Get cracking now!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Okay I'll start as the Wife is at work haha! I will then await and do the others at the same time except the back order & do a full picture


----------



## Alfieharley1

Okay so these are actually my considerably smaller deliveries. P.S I wanted to join the bucket gang.
There is a wash pad under the wax applicators & the other is a wheel mitt. They are not dooka.

Here's a few detailing goodies -


----------



## jasoncrow70

Bought some Valet pro citrus prewash, buckets, wash/rinse/wheels stickers and some wheels to make a trolley to wheel the buckets around the car.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Nice ! Really like the trolley idea.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Alfieharley1 said:


> Okay so these are actually my considerably smaller deliveries. P.S I wanted to join the bucket gang.
> There is a wash pad under the wax applicators & the other is a wheel mitt. They are not dooka.
> 
> Here's a few detailing goodies -


If that's the small deliveries, I dread to think what your missus is going to say if she finds the big one!

Looking forward to seeing it

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Haha let's just say it's not what anyone will expect & yes it is detailing oriantated. NEIL do not tell anyone  lol.

Also had a quick spin on the Vertool just to see how vibrations are but not using it and Oh my this literally does not vibrate hardly at all. I have used a Das 6 & das6 pro and they vibrate a hell of a lot more.

And the pressure Washer I thought it would be a light bit of kit. This does weigh a good amount and feels pure quality! My karcher k2 fells flimsy and light weight to this beast


----------



## matt_r

Alfieharley1 said:


> Okay so these are actually my considerably smaller deliveries. P.S I wanted to join the bucket gang.
> There is a wash pad under the wax applicators & the other is a wheel mitt. They are not dooka.
> 
> Here's a few detailing goodies -


Have you got a link to the buckets please? Also what spray bottles and trigger are they? And let us know how you compare the vertool to the pro plus once you get a chance to use it. :buffer:


----------



## Kyle_241

Alfieharley1 said:


> Okay I'll start as the Wife is at work haha! I will then await and do the others at the same time except the back order & do a full picture


Would love to see what you've bought :thumb:

Nice little order, what expensive one?


----------



## gex23

OCD Nebula wax :argie:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kyle_241 said:


> Would love to see what you've bought :thumb:
> 
> Nice little order, what expensive one?


Lets just the say the expensive one is not what anyone will guess and considerably more than what is above haha. Ill post photos


----------



## Alfieharley1

matt_r said:


> Have you got a link to the buckets please? Also what spray bottles and trigger are they? And let us know how you compare the vertool to the pro plus once you get a chance to use it. :buffer:


The buckets are the Euro Car Parts Meguiars ones - think with the 30% off they are like £13 for them both delivered. 
The triggers and sprays are from eBay £10 delivered for all 5.

And yes I will sure update when I can.


----------



## graham1970

Sonax perfect finish arrived today...role on April

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt_r

Alfieharley1 said:


> The buckets are the Euro Car Parts Meguiars ones - think with the 30% off they are like £13 for them both delivered.
> The triggers and sprays are from eBay £10 delivered for all 5.
> 
> And yes I will sure update when I can.


Thank you.. 
When I look on eurocarparts all I can find is the smaller black meguiars ones. Do you have a link?

And have you got a link to the bottles?


----------



## Alfieharley1

matt_r said:


> Thank you..
> When I look on eurocarparts all I can find is the smaller black meguiars ones. Do you have a link?
> 
> And have you got a link to the bottles?


You actually order the black ones mate and they deliver the yellow ones 
http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...r-wash-accessories/bucket/?549777391&&cc5_759

the bottles are these mate -
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-x-Trigg...id=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=252468588986


----------



## matt_r

Alfieharley1 said:


> You actually order the black ones mate and they deliver the yellow ones
> http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...r-wash-accessories/bucket/?549777391&&cc5_759
> 
> the bottles are these mate -
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-x-Trigg...id=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=252468588986


Fantastic cheers mate for the links. That's why I couldn't find them because I was looking for the yellow ones. Are they 20l ones?


----------



## Alfieharley1

matt_r said:


> Fantastic cheers mate for the links. That's why I couldn't find them because I was looking for the yellow ones. Are they 20l ones?


Im sure they are 19L trust me they are a good size & will be plenty big enough


----------



## Peter77

matt_r said:


> Fantastic cheers mate for the links. That's why I couldn't find them because I was looking for the yellow ones. Are they 20l ones?


Order the cheap black megs buckets on ECP and they send you out the nicer yellow ones. 19litre. Really nice they are. I paid £12.59 for the pair including delivery. I'm chuffed to bits with them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt_r

That's great


----------



## Blackwatch

Well work finally agreed to getting some new pads so I managed to nip through to CYC and got

1 x Green 4" ShineMate Black Diamond pad ( Ultra heavy cut ) 
1 x Blue 4" ShineMate Black Diamond pad ( Medium / heavy cut ) 
1 x Orange 4" ShineMate Black Diamond pad ( Medium / light cut )

1 x Green 6" ShineMate Black Diamond pad
1 x Blue 6" ShineMate Black Diamond pad
1 x Yellow 6" ShineMate Black Diamond pad

3 Pack Eurow MF cloths
2 pack Sonus SFX Pro Applicators 
CarPro CeriGlass Glass polish

I Tried the 4" orange pad and it seemed great.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

my waximax order turned up yesterday and got a bottle of AG UG from the sales section


----------



## JayMac

I guess I'm a member of the yellow bucket gang too then lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyT

Its only a matter of time before they catch on about the buckets and put the price up.


----------



## Simz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

BillyT said:


> Its only a matter of time before they catch on about the buckets and put the price up.


it happened with the BSD :wall:


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Typeroz

Obsession Wax daily deal offers came today. Also bagged a Winter Show Wax from M+K.


----------



## Carpmadjohn

Hmmmmmm webt a bit overboard.

Vestool 21mm throw da
Couple of shinemate pads
Ez wheel brush
Some finishing polish
Glass polishing pads
Pump dispensrr
Some new spray bottles
Clear 25l buckets 
Chem guys grit guards
Black hole
New microfibers
New assortmant of vikan brushes
25l red 7
IPA
Car lack off here


----------



## J306TD

Delivery from Waximax










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Hede

I bought a polishing / coating course by a detailing company that also sells detailing products here. I've had detailing training before at another shop. This is like the next level i guess.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Raceglaze Black label Concours wax
Finally gave in as price was a no brainer


----------



## bigalc

BillyT said:


> Its only a matter of time before they catch on about the buckets and put the price up.


Just ordered a couple, hope i get the yellow ones.


----------



## Spike85

M&K Japan arrived today. Will give my current wax a few weeks then treat her


----------



## Dazzel81

An unexpected present from the GF :thumb: maybe she's a keeper :lol:


----------



## Jack R

Dazzel81 said:


> An unexpected present from the GF :thumb: maybe she's a keeper :lol:


Maybe she just wants some peace and quiet for a couple of hours:lol:


----------



## chongo

JR1982 said:


> Maybe she just wants some peace and quiet for a couple of hours:lol:


Or maybe she has some news for you:doublesho tiny feet


----------



## Dazzel81

JR1982 said:


> Maybe she just wants some peace and quiet for a couple of hours:lol:


:lol: & her car cleaned!



chongo said:


> Or maybe she has some news for you:doublesho tiny feet


I  hope not!!!


----------



## Colin39

Poorboys blackhole and dodo black widow. Im well happy with the finish
Now looking for a wheel cleaner and a wheel sealer.


----------



## great gonzo

One of three items, don't know what happened to the other bits?



Gonz.


----------



## shine247

This arrived yesterday but open today.
It's not quite as exciting as all the kit in the pics above but seems _handy_ enough. Nice service from Wowo too.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

shine247 said:


> This arrived yesterday but open today.
> It's not quite as exciting as all the kit in the pics above but seems _handy_ enough. Nice service from Wowo too.


Just bought one of those too, along with the clay mitt that Luke reviewed.


----------



## Kevlar

Bought me second WOWO wheel wash mitt, wheel drying cloth and 3 microfibers 25% discount whats not to like.

KKD silverback drying towel, 2 x savers choice microfibres (wow these really are superb!), savers choice detailing brushes (nice to!).


----------



## LewisChadwick7

this arrived saturday


----------



## Jue

bigkahunaburger said:


> Just bought one of those too, along with the clay mitt that Luke reviewed.


That Luke has a lot to answer for :lol: I just blame all my new gear on him :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

The Big one has arrived


----------



## Nidge76

Alfieharley1 said:


> The Big one has arrived


I hope you have squirrelled it away quick :thumb:


----------



## jamiepollock643

Ive also joined the bucket club! At that price it was too good not to pick some up


----------



## Alfieharley1

Nidge76 said:


> I hope you have squirrelled it away quick :thumb:


Nope I got caught luckily never opened it and don't realise what it is worth lol

So here goes -



I have got another Original spirit coming aswell 

4K desire , illusion , essence & both Mint Rims only ever released


----------



## cossiecol

Rupes 21 mk2, arriving tomorrow


----------



## Nidge76

Was that the one going on eBay for loads of money? I like the originals as well.

That will keep you going a while.


----------



## Sim

Alfieharley1 said:


> Nope I got caught luckily never opened it and don't realise what it is worth lol
> 
> So here goes -
> 
> 
> 
> I have got another Original spirit coming aswell
> 
> 4K desire , illusion , essence & both Mint Rims only ever released


wow! nice to see the 4k desire coming back to someone on the forum :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

The 4K desire was on eBay yes - it was a guy called Graham. Me and Graham went Waxstock 15 together so I'm a nut shell he done me a cracking price on the 4 k and 3 of the Originals. Me & Graham back in 2015 both bought the original Mint Rims so we always new who had them both.
Graham had one of the rarest if not the rarest AF collections I have ever seen but due to losing abit of love for detailing and time with his child he decided to sell a lot of it.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

so then Sam when you sellng samples of desire?


----------



## Alfieharley1

LewisChadwick7 said:


> so then Sam when you sellng samples of desire?


Never to much hard work lol!


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Alfieharley1 said:


> Never to much hard work lol!


:lol: a few 50/100ml pots and you'll see most of your money back and still have a load left haha!


----------



## bradleymarky

5 litres of PM wheel cleaner for just over £14.00 from ECP.


----------



## Simz

I have been a sheep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEH4N

Simz said:


> I have been a sheep
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're good buckets, can't fault them. Being yellow is a nice touch.


----------



## camerashy

So if your order shows 'black buckets' do they send you the yellow ones?.


----------



## Simz

Yes they send yellow ones


----------



## BillyT

camerashy said:


> So if your order shows 'black buckets' do they send you the yellow ones?.


There out of stock at the minute.


----------



## nbray67

camerashy said:


> So if your order shows 'black buckets' do they send you the yellow ones?.


I keep pondering them Dave but a bucket is a bucket..........isn't it?

Just holds my water/shampoo mix in one and the other holds my water to wash my mitt in. £2 each black buckets.

Am I missing something or is it about the look?


----------



## Hereisphilly

nbray67 said:


> I keep pondering them Dave but a bucket is a bucket..........isn't it?
> 
> Just holds my water/shampoo mix in one and the other holds my water to wash my mitt in. £2 each black buckets.
> 
> Am I missing something or is it about the look?


You want the 30l B&Q plaster buckets, as for me those small 13l black standard buckets just don't hold enough water once you have a grit guard in there

£6 each job done

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> I keep pondering them Dave but a bucket is a bucket..........isn't it?
> 
> Just holds my water/shampoo mix in one and the other holds my water to wash my mitt in. £2 each black buckets.
> 
> Am I missing something or is it about the look?


Its the Quality Neil. The price and Quality are top.
Ive had 30l Plaster Buckets but weigh to big and really heavy when filled so you dont get the benefit of it being 19l or 30l
The small B & Q black buckets are also a pain for spilling and how much they hold.


----------



## Simz

Hi Neil 

This was my thought process mate


It is a bucket to hold water
It is a bucket to hold water
It is a bucket to hold water 

Order confirmed and on its way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Alfieharley1 said:


> Its the Quality Neil. The price and Quality are top.
> Ive had 30l Plaster Buckets but weigh to big and really heavy when filled so you dont get the benefit of it being 19l or 30l
> The small B & Q black buckets are also a pain for spilling and how much they hold.


You need to get down to the gym more then 😂

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Hereisphilly said:


> You need to get down to the gym more then &#55357;&#56834;
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Im off to the gym at 2am for a hour thank you very much lol - See you there Bud 

Productive - I think I did not get on with them because im in a mid town house so had to walk all the way round the back of the properties and got drenched on the way round. I am getting my hot and cold taps fitted to the front of the house next week


----------



## Hereisphilly

Alfieharley1 said:


> Im off to the gym at 2am for a hour thank you very much lol - See you there Bud


2 am that's some serious commitment!
I've just been 😉

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Hereisphilly said:


> 2 am that's some serious commitment!
> I've just been 😉
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Good Job!!!
Its Really not lol its when im bored at work. Luckily my manager is a UKBBF Winner and a gym fanatic so he says go and be productive


----------



## BTS

Getting the 'yellow' buckets delivered today - ordered them Saturday night and it showed as a 'non-stock item' but available to order and now being delivered today.

Will see what arrives!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

look what i got for my black metallic  only a 3oz small pot to try it, spoke to rich at pb and he said i should get 5-6 months out of it with qd top ups will give me depth ad flake top and i will be using it on top of prima amigo


----------



## Alfieharley1

Original Inbound - Spirit



Think it is now time to save for Waxstock 

And a better quality photo of the collection - considering investing in a DSLR & Macro Lens


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

alfie what job do you do lol  only joking


----------



## Alfieharley1

OvEr_KiLL said:


> alfie what job do you do lol  only joking


Haha work for BG homecare Overnights nothing special 
People like to drink & **** money up the wall or Smoke it. For me Waxes is my addiction. I do smoke a E-Cig but make my own liquid and sell it to friends and family so don't cost me anything


----------



## Short1e

Nice little delivery from Nick Smeaton of some more Kl!n Products :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

what shop is it shortie?


----------



## Hereisphilly

OvEr_KiLL said:


> what shop is it shortie?


It'll be direct from Nick Smeaton on Instagram

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

OvEr_KiLL said:


> what shop is it shortie?


He's on Instagram @nick_smeaton


----------



## BTS

BTS said:


> Getting the 'yellow' buckets delivered today - ordered them Saturday night and it showed as a 'non-stock item' but available to order and now being delivered today.
> 
> Will see what arrives!


They were yellow...










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger




----------



## steelghost

Ooh, Auto Balm


----------



## pt1

Thought I would give this a try


----------



## bigalc

bigalc said:


> Just ordered a couple, hope i get the yellow ones.


Arrived today. :thumb:


----------



## chongo

bigalc said:


> Arrived today. :thumb:


Where did you get them from mate, need some new ones.


----------



## Typeroz

Euro car parts chongo. They show as black but yellow ones get delivered.


----------



## chongo

Typeroz said:


> Euro car parts chongo. They show as black but yellow ones get delivered.


Cheers mate will look now:thumb:


----------



## Rae1001

Nothing special but detailing products all the same.
Thats the last power sprayer from homebase within around 150miles from me according to their website
Autosave bringing some AMDetails products in next week so no doubt will pay another visit then

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

Rae1001 said:


> Nothing special but detailing products all the same.
> Thats the last power sprayer from homebase within around 150miles from me according to their website
> Autosave bringing some AMDetails products in next week so no doubt will pay another visit then
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Always fancied trying the AM details stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rae1001

Peter77 said:


> Always fancied trying the AM details stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Their deal is that they can stock 8 of their most popular products, and depending how it sells, they have supposedly been offered a great deal with them

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

pt1 said:


> Thought I would give this a try


Me to:thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

JR1982 said:


> Me to:thumb:


Ooh they look good for sample pots, question is do I get these or full 200mls 🤔🤔

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

The only reason I went for the samples is I'm getting some other bits as well, and couldn't justify the extra cash.


----------



## MDC250

Hereisphilly said:


> Ooh they look good for sample pots, question is do I get these or full 200mls
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Nebula is defo worth a full size pot IMO. Not got 51 but might at some point...


----------



## Blackwatch

Well after asking the question the other day as wether to get the ShineMate EP803 or Vertool 12e ....I ended up dropping £130 on the ShineMate EP803 as I have quite a few fiddly bits coming up.














































I gave it a quick try out today and I have to say I was very pleased with it.


----------



## uggski

Blackwatch said:


> Well after asking the question the other day as wether to get the ShineMate EP803 or Vertool 12e ....I ended up dropping £130 on the ShineMate EP803 as I have quite a few fiddly bits coming up.
> 
> I gave it a quick try out today and I have to say I was very pleased with it.


I bought one recently as well. I think you'll be more than happy with it. I really like the way it starts up slowly.:thumb:


----------



## Mr Ben

Had my first Wo Wo delivery arrive yesterday - Drying towel, alloy mitt, glass clothes, microfibre clothes and applicators. Love that each item or set comes in its own net bag  They look great quality - Not had chance to try them yet.

Hoping my order from Obsession Wax arrives before the weekend too!


----------



## moochin

Blackwatch said:


> Well after asking the question the other day as wether to get the ShineMate EP803 or Vertool 12e ....I ended up dropping £130 on the ShineMate EP803 as I have quite a few fiddly bits coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave it a quick try out today and I have to say I was very pleased with it.


+1 for this machine. Outstanding bit of kit for the price. And like the other comment the soft start is great. Enjoy your new toy😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Does that price include the pads or where they extra?


----------



## Simz

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/shinemate-ep803-rotary-polisher-kit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

JR1982 said:


> Does that price include the pads or where they extra?


It comes with all the pads and you can buy them separately as well


----------



## Jack R

Not a bad price then for all of that


----------



## shine247

Thought I would try these as I had run short of decent foam applicators, they should prove to be very nice in use based on initial impressions. I may do the slice trick on a couple depending on the product. If you need any I would recommended them.


----------



## BillyT

I think euro car parts my have caught on with the buckets.
My friend ordered 2 buckets he got a email saying they where out of stock and they had refunded his account.
The said non-stock item and we are currently checking price and availability.


----------



## Kyle_241

Got my waxstock 2017 tickets today


----------



## Kyle_241

BillyT said:


> I think euro car parts my have caught on with the buckets.
> My friend ordered 2 buckets he got a email saying they where out of stock and they had refunded his account.
> The said non-stock item and we are currently checking price and availability.


I've had the same reply, ordered some yesterday, but not been refunded, but checking price etc like you say.

I get the  black ones knowing my luck


----------



## Mcpx

Kyle_241 said:


> Got my waxstock 2017 tickets today


Me too, but I'm sad because I only got one ticket.

Or did I only get one ticket because I'm sad? :tumbleweed:

Got a sticker though :thumb:


----------



## camerashy

BillyT said:


> I think euro car parts my have caught on with the buckets.
> My friend ordered 2 buckets he got a email saying they where out of stock and they had refunded his account.
> The said non-stock item and we are currently checking price and availability.


I ordered 2 buckets on Monday and have received an email today saying they are being shipped by DHL from Wembley so may be here in a few days


----------



## Dazzel81

My first order from M&K :argie:


----------



## Kyle_241

M&K quality products and best service around :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Had this arrive today and whilst I'm pleased it turned up unfortunately it went to the billing address and not the shipping address which isn't a problem as its my home, but unfortunately the wife also lives there and she was home to receive it which dropped me right in it:wall:


----------



## Blackwatch

Dazzel81 said:


> My first order from M&K :argie:
> 
> [/URL]


I want to try some of that Pure as well. Im on a bit of a wife imposed spending ban lo


----------



## Blackwatch

JR1982 said:


> Had this arrive today and whilst I'm pleased it turned up unfortunately it went to the billing address and not the shipping address which isn't a problem as its my home, but unfortunately the wife also lives there and she was home to receive it which dropped me right in it:wall:


Pesky wives :lol::lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Blackwatch said:


> Pesky wives :lol::lol:


Yep I got away with it today lol 2 parcels come a new phone case for her mum & detailing products. Detailing products straight into the cupboard wife shouts what is it I was like just the phone case lol!


----------



## Kenan

The detailing websites want to get on the Collect+ bandwagon like the bike websites.

You can order lots of goodies and then pick them up from your local shop on the way home and then sneak them in whens she watching the soaps


----------



## bigalc

shine247 said:


> Thought I would try these as I had run short of decent foam applicators, they should prove to be very nice in use based on initial impressions. I may do the slice trick on a couple depending on the product. If you need any I would recommended them.


Great applicators, found them slightly grabby to use at first, but what a difference it makes using them slightly damp. :thumb:


----------



## shine247

bigalc said:


> Great applicators, found them slightly grabby to use at first, but what a difference it makes using them slightly damp. :thumb:


Thank you for the tip, now you mention it I can understand how that may be with their construction. :thumb:


----------



## BillyT

camerashy said:


> I ordered 2 buckets on Monday and have received an email today saying they are being shipped by DHL from Wembley so may be here in a few days


 He ordered his on Wednesday.


----------



## Welshquattro1

JR1982 said:


> Had this arrive today and whilst I'm pleased it turned up unfortunately it went to the billing address and not the shipping address which isn't a problem as its my home, but unfortunately the wife also lives there and she was home to receive it which dropped me right in it:wall:


Did you win it on here like the rest of us do when something turns up :lol:


----------



## ncd

Welshquattro1 said:


> Did you win it on here like the rest of us do when something turns up


Or maybe a free sample of the trade sizes?


----------



## Hereisphilly

ncd said:


> Or maybe a free sample of the trade sizes?


Or sent for a review? That's a great one for me

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

A few new goodies to try out

BH Surfex HD
BH Medium Clay
Waxed Junkie Caked in Montan
Car Chem Revolt
Car Chem Wheel Armour
Car Chem 1900:1 Shampoo


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Nidge76 said:


> A few new goodies to try out
> 
> BH Surfex HD
> BH Medium Clay
> Waxed Junkie Caked in Montan
> Car Chem Revolt
> Car Chem Wheel Armour
> Car Chem 1900:1 Shampoo


car chem revolt is awesome i have 5litres of it 
surfex hd cleans well and can be diluted 
enjoy man


----------



## Nidge76

I got Surfex as I was having difficulty getting greenstar. I'm sure it will do a similar job as a stronger pre wash occasionally or as an APC.

I already had some revolt but still unopened but thought I may as well get more as I was buying some other bits as well.


----------



## camerashy

camerashy said:


> I ordered 2 buckets on Monday and have received an email today saying they are being shipped by DHL from Wembley so may be here in a few days


Received the Megs buckets today.....and yes, they are yellow
My existing grit guards fit, which is a bonus


----------



## dave-g

Bead juice and this months waxpack which is awesome!


----------



## great gonzo

Nice pair of Infinity wax products.



Unfortunately the lid got broke in transit and leaked out. 
Email sent so hopefully it gets sorted.

Gonz.


----------



## Fidge

Hi had two nice new Lambs wool wash mitts delivered today.


----------



## MDC250

Couple of Soft99 Smooth Egg Sponges and some MaxiDry gloves


----------



## Jack R

Another day.........


----------



## nichol4s




----------



## camerashy

nichol4s said:


>


Very nice


----------



## dan4291

Wax Planet sample pot set plus Expression QD, and sample of Obsession Wax Dynasty. Must stop buying waxes!


----------



## getshawty

Some Carpro Denim pads, Velvet pads, Rayon pads CeriGlass and 3434


----------



## Blackwatch

5 Litres of AutoSmart Duet Shampoo
5 Litres of AutoSmart Red 7
5 Litres of AutoSmart G101
Some sqeezeable bottles 
Some Squirty bottles.










Never used Red 7 or G101 before so it will be interesting.


----------



## Dazzel81

Blackwatch said:


> 5 Litres of AutoSmart Duet Shampoo
> 5 Litres of AutoSmart Red 7
> 5 Litres of AutoSmart G101
> Some sqeezeable bottles
> Some Squirty bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never used Red 7 or G101 before so it will be interesting.


Be good to hear what you think of the Red7? my Revolt is running out & was thinking to try this next.


----------



## Blackwatch

Ive just got the last of my HDD Ferrus Ferric to finish off first ( Which I rate as my number 1 so far ). When I have finished with that and crack open the R7 ill let you know


----------



## Simz

Costco microfibres £16.99 when did they go up not night any for about 6 months

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Simz said:


> Costco microfibres £16.99 when did they go up not night any for about 6 months
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See them today and wish I'd brought some last month luckily the weather has been rubbish so I've got enough to keep me going until they come back down in price I hope:thumb:


----------



## Dixy

Simz said:


> Costco microfibres £16.99 when did they go up not night any for about 6 months
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably due to the value of the pound reducing, any imported stuff will be going up.


----------



## Dazzel81

Blackwatch said:


> Ive just got the last of my HDD Ferrus Ferric to finish off first ( Which I rate as my number 1 so far ). When I have finished with that and crack open the R7 ill let you know


Top man :thumb:


----------



## Jag 63




----------



## Jag 63

Blackwatch said:


> I want to try some of that Pure as well. Im on a bit of a wife imposed spending ban lo


Think we are all in the same boat where car stuff is involved,but they like riding round in a nice clean shiny car &#55357;&#56863;


----------



## tightlines

Jag 63 said:


> Think we are all in the same boat where car stuff is involved,but they like riding round in a nice clean shiny car ��


Mrs t has spent £70 pound on her hair today as well as a undisclosed amount 2 weeks previous so im in credit,I will mention it when the need applies


----------



## Jue

Dazzel81 said:


> Be good to hear what you think of the Red7? my Revolt is running out & was thinking to try this next.


Red 7 is great stuff :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Another 2 Originals :wall:


----------



## DavyCookie

Ordered some Chemical Guys Jet Seal, after seeing a few reviews, I decided to give it a shot, looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Choppy

Just a top of 5ltr VP tar remover, 5ltr BH surfex and 5ltr BH auto foam.
Also got 5ltrs of Espuma revolution wheel cleaner to try out as i hear good things about this.


----------



## Typeroz

Buckets from ECP and another pot of wax.


----------



## dave-g

Alfieharley1 said:


> Another 2 Originals :wall:


:doublesho :lol: legend. Which ones now?! Where do you find them!


----------



## Simz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

dave-g said:


> :doublesho :lol: legend. Which ones now?! Where do you find them!


Graham again HAHA - Got one beauty Desire coming & also a really nice Illusion with wings coming out. Ill get some pics and send them across  but not received yet


----------



## dave-g

Awesome, he must have shares in AF lol.

The illusion one sounds good, nice collection you'll have mate :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Simz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, you'll enjoy that!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

Hoping so mate, £27 posted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam

Excellent service from Imran from In2Detailing.


----------



## Hamster12

Today I've bought Infinity Wax rapid detailer and their plastic wax.


----------



## Fidge

Not strictly a Detailing product.


----------



## mac1459

Titan 20l wet/dry vac


----------



## BTS

5 litre top up of Surfex HD! Got a grubby Ford KA to do at the weekend. No doubt it will be getting a lot of use! 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## -rob-

*Got this yesterday Sealey LED*

Nice bit of kit i must say, well put together with good quality light, similar to a sun gun slightly more yellow in my opinion.


----------



## dave-g

How much did you pay for the light mate? Fancy one for work!


----------



## -rob-

dave-g said:


> How much did you pay for the light mate? Fancy one for work!


I got it through the business, cost 120 euro.:thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

Just ordered some Sonax bsd to see what all the fuss is about. Will be using it instead of ag aquawax as a drying aid and top up protection. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kam09

A few Korean cloths arrived super quick delivery from china via Ali express!


----------



## nichol4s

Kam09 said:


> A few Korean cloths arrived super quick delivery from china via Ali express!


Korean cloths from china :thumb::thumb:

meanwhile ive bought a Kranzle K10 :argie:


----------



## ah234

GleemSpray said:


> Just ordered some Sonax bsd to see what all the fuss is about. Will be using it instead of ag aquawax as a drying aid and top up protection.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


It's not great as a drying aid and a bit fussy to use but the beading is insane, still haven't found anything like it


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Blackfire crystal seal awesome stuff
Pinnacle crystal mist
Sonax perfect finish
Bouncers dress too impress
Odk jet x2
Wolfgang clay lube
Odk cabin
Dooka glass


----------



## Naith

Kam09 said:


> A few Korean cloths arrived super quick delivery from china via Ali express!


Which ones exactly did you buy? I've looked before, but there seems to be loads and I don't want to buy anything that will do any damage...


----------



## Kam09

Naith said:


> Which ones exactly did you buy? I've looked before, but there seems to be loads and I don't want to buy anything that will do any damage...


If you type in edgeless in the search box on the website, they will come up, I got the 500gsm blue ones a few detailing companies sell..


----------



## Kam09

nichol4s said:


> Korean cloths from china :thumb::thumb:
> 
> meanwhile ive bought a Kranzle K10 :argie:


Good point captain! I meant Korean style I.e plush edgeless


----------



## Blackwatch

I've used some of the red 7 and it is pretty damn good and the normal price is pretty good as well. ( price isn't a major factor as it is paid for by work ). However IMHO HDD Ferrus Ferric is still slightly better, being gel based is clings better and seems to clean better as well. FF is still my number one but I now know my number two back up.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesRS5

Rupes Bigfoot Mini, I've been promising myself an extra 3" for a while and much to the wife's disappointment, it arrived today.


----------



## Demetrios72

Dodo Juice Supernatural Leather Cleaner & Sealant kit :thumb:


----------



## 350Chris

Bucket labels
Cyclone grit guards
Edgeless MF towels
All from Slims

And Wax Planet Hope wax for the collection


----------



## Peter77

Demetri said:


> Dodo Juice Supernatural Leather Cleaner & Sealant kit :thumb:


Great stuff that. My go to leather kit now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ciamician

1L of Angelwax fast foam
Nilfisk C125.7-6 PCAD Xtra pressure washer
Foam lance

Can't wait to get foaming for the first time!


----------



## Leesey

Pressure washer from Lidl


----------



## Short1e

200 Cotton Swabs for £2.39 from eBay

Be great for interior parts that are hard to reach, or cleaning grilles


----------



## JoeyJoeJo




----------



## Alan W

My first wax purchase in almost 5 years!

Thanks Imran. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Bizcam

Alan W said:


> My first wax purchase in almost 5 years!
> 
> Thanks Imran. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Good choice. :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

Bizcam said:


> Good choice. :thumb:


Thanks, I hope so! :lol:

Only 30ml but more than sufficient for a couple of layers on a few cars. 

Alan W


----------



## euge07

gyeon tire
incredimitt washpad
autoglanz shampoo
autoglanz bug off
autoglanz air fresheners
tri foam applicators
work trousers with knee pads


----------



## Webarno

Purchased a bottle of Chemical Guys P40 spray to try out on the weekend.


----------



## Short1e

Webarno said:


> Purchased a bottle of Chemical Guys P40 spray to try out on the weekend.


Used it on our Golf GTI last weekend - Awesome water behaviour from it :thumb:


----------



## Stokie

Cheers Imran, great service & prompt delivery yet again.


----------



## Jack R

Just a couple of bits


----------



## Blackwatch

A quick pitstop at HDD today while passing,well it would be rude to just drive past lol









sent magically through the air from the dark corners of my mind


----------



## LewisChadwick7

went and picked up my pot of Wax Planet hope last night off Tony  that scent when i opened the pot... :argie:


----------



## Nidge76

Got 6 Atomiza bottles with chemical spray heads to replace my cheap Wilko's ones.

The other week I got some BH Surfex so thought I would add BH Auto Foam as well.

Some nitrile gloves
Microfiber Madness Incredipad
Auto Finesse glass waffle cloths
A couple of Edgeless towels from Ali Express.


----------



## _Si_

All set for spring details now


----------



## Jack R

_Si_ said:


> All set for spring details now


I'd be interested in hearing how you get on with this lot:thumb:


----------



## _Si_

I love the stuff JR, this is my second order. Not used the Boost yet but the Reflex, Skin and Hydrate combo is a winner


----------



## Kyle_241

Hey people, just received my Euro car parts order for the buckets and can confirm I got the yellow buckets :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

These were delivered today, look forward to using the wrench, will make life much easier. Thanks to Alan W for the Amazon link, I went for the plug in version instead of the 12v socket.


----------



## Webarno

Short1e said:


> Used it on our Golf GTI last weekend - Awesome water behaviour from it :thumb:


You're actually the reason I purchased a bottle. I saw your posts on Instagram


----------



## J306TD

A couple this week










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Rae1001

Delivery today from ShopNShine. I knew i was getting the ep803 kit but the other half chucked in the incredipad and CG microfibre wash when she made the phone purchase 

Huge shout to the guys at shopnshine to be made. The ep803 kit was out of stock on their website so a message to them asking about stock and a fast reply saying they still had 1 kit that they would happily send out. The order was placed on thursday, dispatched yesterday and recieved today. 5* service and will 100% be back in the future

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue

Nice little delivery from ODK today, Great service as always .


----------



## jamiepollock643

Anyone know if the buckets are still going on ecp??


----------



## DCC2017

Not bought as such... I entered a charity raffle last week and won this!


----------



## camerashy

Great prize and lovely products to use.


----------



## camerashy

jamiepollock643 said:


> Anyone know if the buckets are still going on ecp??


Looks like it with 30% off using code WEEKEND30

http://www.eurocarparts.com/bucket


----------



## Jue

DragonCarCare said:


> Not bought as such... I entered a charity raffle last week and won this!


Wow what a prize :thumb: or is it a Mrs Prize


----------



## Wilco

Blimey nice haul that!


----------



## 306dean

I've made a start on refreshing some of my products. Ordered the following from Slim's last night;
BH auto wash shampoo
Wash mitt
Slim's fine clay bar
Dodo clay lube
CG Blacklight
Boa super soft MF
3m blue tape

Still need to order some more, however that has to wait until I've sold some other stuff to fund it.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

grabbed this at the weekend from B&Q seen as though it was half price


----------



## Jack R

LewisChadwick7 said:


> grabbed this at the weekend from B&Q seen as though it was half price


How much is half price???


----------



## LewisChadwick7

JR1982 said:


> How much is half price???


£9 dude.... here's a link just in case anyone wants it :thumb: http://www.diy.com/rooms/karcher-primo-flex-hose-l20m/200342_BQ.prd


----------



## Jack R

LewisChadwick7 said:


> £9 dude.... here's a link just in case anyone wants it :thumb: http://www.diy.com/rooms/karcher-primo-flex-hose-l20m/200342_BQ.prd


£9 is a good price but unfortunately it's not quite long enough, so by the time I've brought two I may as well buy the one I was going to buy :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

JR1982 said:


> £9 is a good price but unfortunately it's not quite long enough, so by the time I've brought two I may as well buy the one I was going to buy :thumb:


ah thats a bummer then!  luckily i only needed 15m from the taps to where i wash


----------



## Blackwatch

LewisChadwick7 said:


> grabbed this at the weekend from B&Q seen as though it was half price





Jue said:


> Wow what a prize :thumb: or is it a Mrs Prize


How much was a ticket? Around £300 :lol::lol:


----------



## DCC2017

Blackwatch said:


> How much was a ticket? Around £300 :lol::lol:


£10 each, 59 tickets and the prize is worth about £800 lol


----------



## Fidge

This my first selection of WAX panel pots.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

called in lidl last night for a few bits and saw this, for £3 i thought it was worth a try and does look decent quality tbf but the test of time will tell.....


----------



## Carpmadjohn

2x CG hand pads
2x CG Quantum pads
4x CG polishes and compounds
1x CG leather cleaning mini kit
1x Stripper air fresher

just gone a bit crazy on the scangrip order

-	2x MULTIMATCH 2 
-	1x SUNMATCH 2 
-	1x I-MATCH 2 
-	1x MATCHPEN


----------



## jonnyw59

Bought this little lot this morning.

Does anyone know if it's normal for QED to smell more like a glass cleaner/sealant? Normally quick detailers have a nice smell of some type.


----------



## ah234

jonnyw59 said:


> Bought this little lot this morning.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's normal for QED to smell more like a glass cleaner/sealant? Normally quick detailers have a nice smell of some type.


Mine has a really synthetic smell, I think it's supposed to be like that- worked a treat though & lovely to use


----------



## jonnyw59

ah234 said:


> Mine has a really synergic smell, I think it's supposed to be like that- worked a treat though & lovely to use


Cheers, I'm sure it will work fine and I am looking forward to using it. It was just unusual to have a QD smell so much of chemical. Majority of manufacturers seem to have them smelling so good you nearly want to drink them.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

jonnyw59 said:


> Cheers, I'm sure it will work fine and I am looking forward to using it. It was just unusual to have a QD smell so much of chemical. Majority of manufacturers seem to have them smelling so good you nearly want to drink them.


yeh from watching forensic detailing channel review on youtube it smells chemicaly not a nice smell


----------



## 306dean

My Slim's order arrived today 



Now I just need to order a few other bits and wait for my car to arrive!


----------



## LewisChadwick7

jonnyw59 said:


> Bought this little lot this morning.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's normal for QED to smell more like a glass cleaner/sealant? Normally quick detailers have a nice smell of some type.


let me know how you find QED please dude, i've been looking at maybe buying this for a while but got more than enough QD's at the minute.... but one more bottle wont hurt will it? :lol:


----------



## DCC2017

No photos as I totally forgot! Thought I'd get on board the Bead Juice train!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnyw59

LewisChadwick7 said:


> let me know how you find QED please dude, i've been looking at maybe buying this for a while but got more than enough QD's at the minute.... but one more bottle wont hurt will it? :lol:


No worries will do. It might be a week or more though pretty busy with work at the minute, but I'll try to remember to let you know.


----------



## Richard1

I'm looking forward to finding out how good this is - the only downside is that I used up almost the whole can applying it, it's quite difficult to apply without it running!
I also applied it to the reversing camera which I hope will mean I don't have to wipe it clean after every journey!


----------



## Jack R

Richard1 said:


> I'm looking forward to finding out how good this is - the only downside is that I used up almost the whole can applying it, it's quite difficult to apply without it running!
> I also applied it to the reversing camera which I hope will mean I don't have to wipe it clean after every journey!


Been thinking about trying this myself, let us know how you get on with this:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Got myself some light reading in the post today


----------



## Bizcam

Summer wheels protection.


----------



## VinnyTGM

Got a few bits; new pressure washer and foam lance together with VP foam, gyeon microfibre mitt and purple monster drying towel.
Some applicators and EZ wheel brush and some new interior brushes and hex logic pads and menzerna polish 

Oh and a steam cleaner!










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Top up delivery from Polished Bliss


----------



## LewisChadwick7

picked these up from HDD last night to replace my scratch shields that i'd had enough of fixing back together every wash :lol:


----------



## Carpmadjohn

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Swissvax cooler bag
R222 concours wax 
R222 pre cleanse x2
Gyeon bathe 1L
Chemical guys new tyre kicker dressing


----------



## Jue

Carpmadjohn said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


They look very cool


----------



## 0-MAT-0

Well today I started with getting this fitted. 








Then collected this which was at the local newsagents as Imran from in2detailing got it a day earlier than expected. Great service from them by the way. 








And I picked this up the other day. 








While that was going on I also picked up the new car - will post a couple of pictures in the showroom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigup

From in2detailing


----------



## Kenan

My first DA and a few bits to go with it, much excited!!!


----------



## sistersvisions

Not brought this time, but a prize recieved from gtechniq for their email newsletter competition ..


----------



## bradleymarky

Dodo juice foam lance after mine committed suicide.

[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/foam%20lance_zps9gqetkdw.jpg.html]


----------



## Blackwatch

bradleymarky said:


> Dodo juice foam lance after mine committed suicide.
> 
> [URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/foam%20lance_zps9gqetkdw.jpg.html]


Let me know how you get on with it please Mark as mine foams as much as soggy sprout


----------



## Dan11

First post here! Went to clean and shiny and bought a load of chemical guys stuff! Excited to use it all. Just starting to get in to detailing, so been looking on here for tips! 

Bought a couple of hexlogic pads, microfibres, wash mitt, citrus shampoo, v32 and v38 and some snow foam in a hope it works better than the autoglym stuff I had previously!


----------



## mb1

where can I buy AMMO FROM


----------



## Littler

mb1 said:


> where can I buy AMMO FROM


Ammonyc.com - there's a flat international shipping rate of $40, Larry doesn't re-sell through anyone


----------



## Kenan

Just had this delivered from Wo-Wo

3 x microfiber towels (red)
3 x glass microfibers (white)
8 x applicators
clay mitt

All seems really good quality with simple but effective detailing/logos on. The black and red drawstring bags are going to be great for storage


----------



## bradleymarky

Blackwatch said:


> Let me know how you get on with it please Mark as mine foams as much as soggy sprout


Day off tomorrow so going to give it a go. It took the Wife ages to put it together but only 10 seconds for me to put the sticker on


----------



## Jue

Kenan said:


> Just had this delivered from Wo-Wo
> 
> 3 x microfiber towels (red)
> 3 x glass microfibers (white)
> 8 x applicators
> clay mitt
> 
> All seems really good quality with simple but effective detailing/logos on. The black and red drawstring bags are going to be great for storage


Looks like you bought one of everything out of the Wo-Wo store :thumb:


----------



## Kenan

Jue said:


> Looks like you bought one of everything out of the Wo-Wo store :thumb:


I was only after the Clay mitt and polishing pads but then at the checkout the microfibers came up discounted at £3. . . I might of been on my second beer of the night


----------



## 306dean

Package arrived from Alex @ Serious Performance today.
3 x 720gsm microfiber
2 x foam applicator pads
2 x microfiber applicator pads
1l ultra gloss show detailer
500ml ultra gloss citrus cleaner

Thanks for checking in a aruber towel FOC!

Looking forward to giving it all a go.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

fish scale microfibre glass cloth, pretty sure its the paragon microfibre one
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112218294228?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
bargain at £3.50 delivered


----------



## Blackwatch

bradleymarky said:


> Day off tomorrow so going to give it a go. It took the Wife ages to put it together but only 10 seconds for me to put the sticker on


Sticker placement is very important and should not be over looked


----------



## Fidge

Received from CYC today.


----------



## Scomar44

Ordered from CYC...

Product: SONAX - EX 04-06 Polish 250ml Bottle 

Product: Gtechniq C2 - Liquid Crystal v3

Product: Dr Leather - Advanced Cleaning Wipes

Product: Chemical Guys - Stripper Scent Pocket Sized

Product: ShineMate 3.5" dual action backing plate.


----------



## bradleymarky

Blackwatch said:


> Sticker placement is very important and should not be over looked


A lot better than the last ebay special i had. foam came out at a nice steady speed and went where i wanted it to go


----------



## Jue

Another nice little order from Polishedbliss received today :thumb:


----------



## markcaughey

This bundle has arrived over the past few days 

Already polished a few panels and I'm going todo some testing with the new pads on the freshly polished paint after my Adams wash pad left some micro marring. Then correction detail and coatings to come :buffer:

Big thanks to Rob at Dooka for outstanding service :thumb: also great service from Clean and shiny.


----------



## Brick Top

Received a little care package from cleanyourcar today, that's my weekend accounted for!










Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunyshaun1234

Iv'e ordered some Obsession Nero, Wowo's Butter Wax and some Wowo's QD (outstanding gloss from this)!!


----------



## ncd

Ordered some Gtechniq Smart Fabric for the seats on my Skoda Citigo. Hope it does the trick of protecting them against liquid spills. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Nelson

Dan11 said:


> First post here! Went to clean and shiny and bought a load of chemical guys stuff! Excited to use it all. Just starting to get in to detailing, so been looking on here for tips!
> 
> Bought a couple of hexlogic pads, microfibres, wash mitt, citrus shampoo, v32 and v38 and some snow foam in a hope it works better than the autoglym stuff I had previously!


Are they hexlogic machine pads or the hand polishing pads?

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Dapman

purchased 
Bilt Hamber Surfex APC 
Bilt Hamber Auto Foam
Bilt Hamber Auto wash
Bilt Hamber Auto Wheels
Bilt Hamber Clay bar Soft
Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax 
Grit guards
Wheel brush
Valet pro small brushes
Sonax brilliant detailer spray!


----------



## Nadeem

Autoglanz products 
Spritzer 
Piste
Paradox wax
Wheel fallout
And their Qd


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Dapman said:


> purchased
> Bilt Hamber Surfex APC
> Bilt Hamber Auto Foam
> Bilt Hamber Auto wash
> Bilt Hamber Auto Wheels
> Bilt Hamber Clay bar Soft
> Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax
> Grit guards
> Wheel brush
> Valet pro small brushes
> Sonax brilliant detailer spray!


Were they out of BH Korrosol? 

Cracking basket there.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Sonax pro line glass polish
Vics qd
Blackfire midnight sun another pot off ebay cheap


----------



## Graham225

AG bodywork wash & protect kit £15 Amazon delivered.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## edward177

Nanolex microfibre wash and TDG cleanse it, which I haven't seen much about but I'll soon find out


----------



## bidderman1969

OvEr_KiLL said:


> fish scale microfibre glass cloth, pretty sure its the paragon microfibre one
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112218294228?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> bargain at £3.50 delivered


got myself one of these to see what they are like, do you use glass cleaner or polish with them, or are they just intended to use as they are, just to wipe a window?


----------



## Sim

This little lot arrived last week and most was used on my wife's new Fiat 500 :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

bidderman1969 said:


> got myself one of these to see what they are like, do you use glass cleaner or polish with them, or are they just intended to use as they are, just to wipe a window?


you use a glass cleaner with it  or use it to buff off glass polish, glass sealants etc


----------



## Choppy

Thought I'd treat myself to another machine










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronwash

edward177 said:


> Nanolex microfibre wash and TDG cleanse it, which I haven't seen much about but I'll soon find out


Nanolex wash is fantastic but poorboys typhoon is also great,enjoy.


----------



## Fidge

A PDG to go with my DAS6


----------



## Bizcam

Fidge said:


> A PDG to go with my DAS6


Have you link for the PDG. Thanks


----------



## Fidge

Bizcam said:


> Have you link for the PDG. Thanks


Cheapest I could find that deliver in a couple of days.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332135935806?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Bizcam

Fidge said:


> Cheapest I could find that deliver in a couple of days.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332135935806?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thanks.:thumb:


----------



## Typeroz

Wowo's Butter Wax


----------



## justinio




----------



## Ciddy

justinio said:


>


My Nilfisk has died on me and am looking for a new PW. Kranzle is now high on my list but this intrigues me!! How is it?


----------



## justinio

I wasn't expecting it to be as good as it is to be honest. This little thing is brilliant.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

justinio said:


> I wasn't expecting it to be as good as it is to be honest. This little thing is brilliant.


That looks great! Is the reel permanently connected (feed through) or is it just for storage?


----------



## justinio

JoeyJoeJo said:


> That looks great! Is the reel permanently connected (feed through) or is it just for storage?


Permanently connected. Just pull the hose from the reel and away you go.

I was honestly surprised by just good this little pressure washer is. I had a Nilfisk 120, and this thing knocks spots off it.


----------



## Ciddy

Decision to make now. I only ever clean the car out the back of the garage and this seems like a perfect setup. Not sure I need a Kranzle based on this. Defo looking into this a bit more today!


----------



## muzzer

Today's little haul from Clean and Shiny is
Koch Chemie Green Star and Speed Glass cleaner

Gyeon Q2M Iron and Q2 Anti Fog


----------



## steelghost

justinio said:


> Permanently connected. Just pull the hose from the reel and away you go.
> 
> I was honestly surprised by just good this little pressure washer is. I had a Nilfisk 120, and this thing knocks spots off it.


Really nice tidy setup. I was looking at that reel, or one very like it, on eBay, with 15m of hose plus a 2m connection to the pressure washer. How do you have it attached to the wall? How do you like the reel, does it wind the hose up well?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

muzzer said:


> Today's little haul from Clean and Shiny is
> Koch Chemie Green Star and Speed Glass cleaner
> 
> Gyeon Q2M Iron and Q2 Anti Fog


hi muzzer, i didnt think much of the gyeon anti fog mate, can you let me know how you get on, it didnt do much for me and caused a haze when the sun shone through the glass


----------



## teddosan

OvEr_KiLL said:


> hi muzzer, i didnt think much of the gyeon anti fog mate, can you let me know how you get on, it didnt do much for me and caused a haze when the sun shone through the glass


Same with me. Actually took it off after a week... Made driving at night a complete nightmare!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HOW5ER

This weekend I've bought some Scholl S20, 1L of IPA and a couple of MF drying towels, then through the week I'm going to get on with sorting some stone chips and hopefully (weather permitting) start to detail the big T5....


----------



## muzzer

OvEr_KiLL said:


> hi muzzer, i didnt think much of the gyeon anti fog mate, can you let me know how you get on, it didnt do much for me and caused a haze when the sun shone through the glass


Just a quick point, did you use Prime or something similar to remove the oils from the screen first?

Either way, i will let you know when i get the chance to try it out. :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

justinio said:


>


Really liking this set-up.

I have a permanent hose install running from my outside tap at the back of the house, running along the wall at the side with pipe clips and connecting to an auto-rewind hose reel at the font if the house (where I normally connect the Nilfisk). But a permanent pressure washer install for that price is hard to resist.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

muzzer said:


> Just a quick point, did you use Prime or something similar to remove the oils from the screen first?
> 
> Either way, i will let you know when i get the chance to try it out. :thumb:


whats prime  i used autofinesse vision glass polish and buffed it all off


----------



## muzzer

OvEr_KiLL said:


> whats prime  i used autofinesse vision glass polish and buffed it all off


Ah okay, it does say on Clean and Shiny's website to use a glass cleaner, then either Prime or panel wipe etc before applying it for optimal results. We shall see :thumb:


----------



## Sim

muzzer said:


> Ah okay, it does say on Clean and Shiny's website to use a glass cleaner, then either Prime or panel wipe etc before applying it for optimal results. We shall see :thumb:


Do you mean Prep? Prime is an exterior coating?


----------



## muzzer

Sim said:


> Do you mean Prep? Prime is an exterior coating?


Yeah probably, there is a slight chance that alcymahol is involved here


----------



## justinio

steelghost said:


> Really nice tidy setup. I was looking at that reel, or one very like it, on eBay, with 15m of hose plus a 2m connection to the pressure washer. How do you have it attached to the wall? How do you like the reel, does it wind the hose up well?


Theres a plate on the back of the reel with 4 screw holes. Screwed securely to the wall it doesn't move. It's really easy winding the hose back in. It was always a bit of a faff having to gather up the hose before i got the reel but now it's effortless.

Theres a short hose that runs from the pressure washer that screws onto a fixing on the reel.


----------



## Spuj

A small delivery from Feck Philosophy, holy moly is the professor plush a soft towel. Can't wait to use it!


----------



## steelghost

justinio said:


> Theres a plate on the back of the reel with 4 screw holes. Screwed securely to the wall it doesn't move. It's really easy winding the hose back in. It was always a bit of a faff having to gather up the hose before i got the reel but now it's effortless.
> 
> Theres a short hose that runs from the pressure washer that screws onto a fixing on the reel.


Thanks, really appreciate the feedback


----------



## barry75

Just purchased a new wax from OCD Waxes Nebula cant wait to try this one out


----------



## Short1e

Couple of deliveries

Slims Detailing :thumb:



Polished Bliss


----------



## steelghost

The nice DPD man brought me some more BH Auto Foam, a couple of triggers and bottles and most importantly, two each small and medium-sized purple Scholl spider pads. This Wednesday I'm off work, the forecast looks good, the kids are in nursery, the car is filthy after a trip away last week and I have agreement in principle from the wife and S20, S30+ and the full Glare system waiting for me...


----------



## -rob-

*Just got this Karcher HD 6/13 C Plus*

Recently sold the Kranzle bought this to keep a man happy for a while


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Wolfgang fuzion small pot 
Def wax ******* wax
Def wax shampoo 
Duragloss shampoo 
Swissvax autobahn as regretted selling my pot
Def wax qd


----------



## Rufus73

-rob- said:


> Recently sold the Kranzle bought this to keep a man happy for a while


What this like compared to the Kranzle? Is it the 6/13 model? They seem to be more on the commercial end than the k series. I'd say they're well put together and fit for more prolonged use. Very tidy looking and easy transported.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -rob-

Rufus73 said:


> What this like compared to the Kranzle? Is it the 6/13 model? They seem to be more on the commercial end than the k series. I'd say they're well put together and fit for more prolonged use. Very tidy looking and easy transported.
> 
> KRANZLE K 1152 TST Was a great machine but it was time for a change, it had got serious use and time for a new machine.
> 6/13c Plus Is the machine. Very well put together, robust ,great power providing you have enough of a flow rate. Also easy to put in the boot of a car.
> Recommended


----------



## -rob-

*Scangrip I Match 2*

Got this today :thumb:
Scangrip I-Match 2


----------



## Carpmadjohn

Shinemate mini rotary
Vertool 12e mini da
6 CG hexlogic spotpads
Gyeon tyre
Aplicator
VG Petes 53
Sonax black
Menz final finish
Menz 400
Scangrip i match 2
Gyeon silk dryer
5L IPA
Dr leather wipes


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Typeroz

ODK order.


----------



## richardhurst

Today it was:

Bouncers Done & Dusted
Swissvax Micro Fluffy
Magi Foam Lance


----------



## Jack R

Typeroz said:


> ODK order.


Good buy, I'm looking forward to getting my pot of echo soon :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Got this:thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

this turned up earlier this week  never had a bad OW product yet so i can't see this being any different!


----------



## Short1e

LewisChadwick7 said:


> this turned up earlier this week  never had a bad OW product yet so i can't see this being any different!


You'll love it Lewis :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Short1e said:


> You'll love it Lewis :thumb:


cheers Laura  hopefully it might be what i'm looking for then, i've just ran out of gyeon tire so needed something different to try


----------



## bigalc

Looking forward to using this on the wheels


----------



## Jack R

Picked this up from screwfix


----------



## Mattyhall22

Dodo juice Purple haze
Some foam applicators
two grit guards
meguiars lambswool mit
meguiars claybar kit


----------



## reks




----------



## Dazzel81

Got one of these to replace my dropped Mesto Sprayer! hopefully can't go wrong for £6


----------



## Alfieharley1

Got Auto Finesse Tough Coat from Luke M who kindly gave this to me.

Met up with the Tranquility Base man himself. Got to chat about detailing before I had to head into work 
Really nice guy and a great guy who will give a honest opinion and best product for the job from the vast amount he has tried.


----------



## A&J

Enough shopping for this month.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Another 2 more added


----------



## dave-g

Missing something.... :lol:

What's the line up now then? Looking awesome :doublesho:argie:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Haha Do not tempt me Dave,

From left to right
2 x Mint Rims
Essence
2 x illusion
Spirit
Desire


----------



## dave-g

:lol:


Niiiice. That far right illusion looks really nice design too :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

dave-g said:


> :lol:
> 
> Niiiice. That far right illusion looks really nice design too :thumb:


That is the only one I may actually replace with a another original I do not have


----------



## dave-g

:lol: quite the collection though mate, I hope you're getting something nice to display it


----------



## Alfieharley1

Thinking one of these

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/...-glass-door-cabinet-black-brown-art-10119206/

Or

A couple of these

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/...äs-glass-door-wall-cabinet-pine-art-00282250/

But the 4k desire will be to heavy I'm guessing


----------



## dave-g

The free standing ones are pretty strong pal, my dad has one for his dinky toys,and it's rammed full lol


----------



## arkadur

Not my first choice, but it was a bargain. 
So way not?









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

arkadur said:


> Not my first choice, but it was a bargain.
> So way not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It's a nice wax, sure you will enjoy


----------



## 306dean

I ordered a 500ml bottle of ODK cabin & small wax applicator for their 50ml wax pots.


----------



## Jue

306dean said:


> I ordered a 500ml bottle of ODK cabin & small wax applicator for their 50ml wax pots.


The ODK cabin is fab mate :thumb: & the smell :argie:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

finally got to the post office this weekend to pick this up  cheers to Imran at in2detailing for the offer as well!!


----------



## Rae1001

Just a small purchase again. 
I found my old plasterers buckets were far too big so got these with a good discount.
Then an ordsr from polished bliss
Makes me happy at least

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Had an amazon voucher to use and this used up the last of it.


----------



## 306dean

Jue said:


> The ODK cabin is fab mate :thumb: & the smell :argie:


Looking forward to trying it out. The focus is going on Friday and the new Skoda arrives so i need to clean the interior out before then....Good opportunity to give it a whirl.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Really useful little tool for all the vents etc 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gally

Do you have a link?


----------



## VinnyTGM

What makes/models does it fit?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue

gally said:


> Do you have a link?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Unifit-Va...155600?hash=item1c73291190:g:ddYAAOSwn7JYCInR


----------



## Kam09

If the above fits my Henry I'll have to get one!


----------



## Hereisphilly

Yep, that's the one, unifit cleaning kit
I'll check on the Henry hose fitment tomorrow but I'm sure it will be fine

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpmadjohn

Scissor lift today!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonrev

Just arrived !!!


----------



## Short1e

Nice delivery from Nick Smeaton (Username on Instagram: Nick_Smeaton)



Delivery from Carbon Collective and eBay


----------



## aslettd

Love that wheel soap, makes my wheel bucket sooo sudsy


----------



## fethead

Gtechniq C5 15ml for the wheel
Gtechniq Tar and Glue remover
2 decorator sponges for tyre dressing
Angelwax Clarity screen wash

All from David at Perfectly Clean near Bromsgrove. Really nice guy and excellent service direct from his shop.

Richard


----------



## Carpmadjohn

Scissor lift went back was RUBBISH.

Ordered another.

CSL
Exo V3
Glass kit
C5

Few other bits

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

What was wrong with it?


----------



## Carpmadjohn

Just real rubbish quality of pretty much everything. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asim

My first ever order from the Prestige Car Care Shop arrived today. Never tried any Adam's products before but heard lots of good things so can't wait to try.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

both great bottles mate, enjoy


----------



## Welshquattro1

What's the blue thing on the grey towel Laura?


----------



## Short1e

Welshquattro1 said:


> What's the blue thing on the grey towel Laura?


To put in door shuts. So when you polish a door, you can have it open without it closing. Or on doors without a frame and its just the glass that drops when you open it. You put it in the door shut and it pops the glass back up for you to clean


----------



## markcaughey

Treated my wheels to these after getting them refurbished Lambs wool mitt and Monza microfibre wheel brush, not used these yet but really like the look and feel of them :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Pinnacle tyre gel
Raceglaze pre wax 
Raceglaze rubber dressing


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

I selected this stuff for my friend


----------



## rob267

Time to really cut and correct my audi paint.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1

A few waxes that arrived this week


----------



## nbray67

The usual faultless service from Polished Bliss see's this turn up today.

Looking forward to trying it out this weekend.


----------



## dave-g

Waxpack arrived today, great selection as usual! 

No pics until everyone's arrives haha


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Thank you Alan I appreciate your help 
Finally Enigma here 



From in2detailing :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Thank you Alan I appreciate your help
> Finally Enigma here


Great news Nasser - Enjoy! 

Alan W


----------



## youngwangie

Me, BH Korosol, BH Auto Wash & a DA & Auto Finesse kit from Slim's


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Polish Angel Rapidwaxx 500ml
Stack of cloths from in2detailing


----------



## Brick Top

Picked up a bottle of the carplan demon foam with the built in foam gun, pleasantly suprised with it! 

Also grabbed mammoth infinity xl edgeless drying towel, didn't get chance to use that today though as it needed washing before use. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## individuates

Had a bit of a splurge with AF, car all clayed and protected, looking and feeling spot on










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asim

individuates said:


> Had a bit of a splurge with AF


I like Auto Finesse products and I have to say that is indeed a splurge. In fact, it might be easier to list the Auto Finesse products you didn't buy!

I've spotted a couple of the new shampoos in your collenction, you'll have to tell me what they're like when you get a chance to use them. :thumb:


----------



## Short1e




----------



## Kam09

My pot of soft99 water block extra gloss dark&metallic arrived from Poland today


----------



## Jue

rob267 said:


> Time to really cut and correct my audi paint.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Have you used the Megures microfiber cutting disc yet mate ?


----------



## rob267

Jue said:


> Have you used the Megures microfiber cutting disc yet mate ?


Chance would be a fine thing buddy.
Just cant find the time 😭😭

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue

rob267 said:


> Chance would be a fine thing buddy.
> Just cant find the time 😭😭
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Lol, I know what you mean.


----------



## MBRuss

Went a bit mad with the ODK order and received this little haul this morning 



Can't wait to use it!


----------



## Tykebike

Lastest order from CYC arrived yesterday:
SONAX NanoPro Xtreme Anti-Freeze Concentrate
Auto Finesse - Oblitarate
CYC - Detailing Brush Set
Chemical Guys - V.R.P Dressall
Flexipads - Waffle Wash Sponge
GYEON - Q2M Silk Dryer Towel Size - 50x55cm

The sponge and Silk Dryer towel are for the new bathroom because the Matki shower has a glass treatment on the inside and they warn against using any harsh cleaners; use only water. I didn't want to spend an awful lot on the towel so I chose the Gyeon but when it arrived I was surprised how big 50x55 cm really is so this one is going to be used on the car alongside the Chemical Guys Wooly Mammoth (with two V70 to do at once I need them). The Dodo Juice Orange Plush will be put into the bathroom.
It's my first time with Oblitarate so a bit of an experiment tomorrow following the long awaited resurfacing of the road - the simple pleasure of a smooth road after years of neglect is something only a Sheffielder can appreciate!


----------



## Short1e

Couple more bits arrived


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Original Wonder Wheels arrived today from ECP for a mere £4.85 !


----------



## Kam09

Wowos contact 121 and wax planet orbit 200ml pots arrived today which I bought off the sales section the other day


----------



## steelghost

Got some money for my birthday last November and have been thinking long and hard about what to spend it on. Made my decisions and pushed the button....so far today I have ordered:

Wall-mounted high pressure hose reel with 15m hose and 2m link to pressure washer
Wowos Crystal Sealant
CarChem 1litre 1900:1 & Rinse Aid
Assorted fittings to give my pressure washer lance quick release and swivel capabilities to make setting up and packing away easier, and stop the hose getting tangled up


----------



## mwat5on

steelghost said:


> Got some money for my birthday last November and have been thinking long and hard about what to spend it on. Made my decisions and pushed the button....so far today I have ordered:
> 
> Wall-mounted high pressure hose reel with 15m hose and 2m link to pressure washer
> Wowos Crystal Sealant
> CarChem 1litre 1900:1 & Rinse Aid
> Assorted fittings to give my pressure washer lance quick release and swivel capabilities to make setting up and packing away easier, and stop the hose getting tangled up


Which hose reel did you go for ??

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

mwat5on said:


> Which hose reel did you go for ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


This one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282081267505 :thumb:


----------



## MrG47

Autopia ultimate detailer
Sonax BSD
Soft99 Dark Fusso
Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour
Adam's 10" wash pad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarkey-88

Bought my first Autosmart products today. I might go back tomorrow for some more lol. I was really impressed with Smart Wheels. Their spray bottles are very helpful as they've got measurements and the dilution ratios too. Not tried Finish yet, but it smells nice


----------



## TheMilko2905

Mikesphotaes said:


> Original Wonder Wheels arrived today from ECP for a mere £4.85 !


Please share a link to the seller


----------



## TheMilko2905

Auto Finesse Hog Hair brush set
microfiber Madness Incredimitt


----------



## Jue

TheMilko2905 said:


> Please share a link to the seller


http://www.eurocarparts.com/car-cleaning-accessories


----------



## white night

JR1982 said:


> Got myself some light reading in the post today


where do you get the "pro detailer" mags from please.


----------



## scooobydont

white night said:


> where do you get the "pro detailer" mags from please.


http://www.pro-valets.co.uk/magazine/


----------



## Choppy

Picked up a Karcher Sc5 from the outlet store, half price!


----------



## sistersvisions

This......


----------



## Kyle_241

sistersvisions said:


> This......


Looking at buying this in future, is that full pot or sample. 
Where you buy it from?

Kyle


----------



## Jack R

scooobydont said:


> http://www.pro-valets.co.uk/magazine/


This is the place, thanks


----------



## individuates

Asim said:


> I like Auto Finesse products and I have to say that is indeed a splurge. In fact, it might be easier to list the Auto Finesse products you didn't buy!
> 
> I've spotted a couple of the new shampoos in your collenction, you'll have to tell me what they're like when you get a chance to use them. :thumb:


Probably is, had to wait for the Mrs to go out before unboxing it all . I've given up smoking and replaced it with detailing!

Only used the banana  one so far, but smells great. Reminds me of a zymol shampoo I used years ago!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sistersvisions

Kyle_241 said:


> Looking at buying this in future, is that full pot or sample.
> Where you buy it from?
> 
> Kyle


http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/products/paint-protection/angelwax-enigma-ceramic-wax.html

Just the sample pot....:thumb:


----------



## beko1987

Korrosol
Panel pots of Rainforest Rub and Hard Candy
BH Medium Clay
CG Citrus Wash and Gloss
A Washmitt
Another bottle of Black Hole as I was running out


----------



## AndyRiley

Cheeky little haul from Fecks Philosophy

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpmadjohn

Ramp

I looked at loads. Most accept the first one i got seam to be exactly the same but with varying prices and warrenty.

This one came in at 1500, deliveted and installed with a 3 year warrenty.










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

That's a beauty, good price on it as well!


----------



## peterdoherty

Expensive week...


----------



## MrG47

Just ordered: 
- Angelwax Shield
- Angelwax Vision
- Angelwax Absolution

from autopia


----------



## Jue

peterdoherty said:


> Expensive week...


Very Expensive, but your in for a good week end :detailer:


----------



## mirdif64

Carpmadjohn said:


> Ramp
> 
> I looked at loads. Most accept the first one i got seam to be exactly the same but with varying prices and warrenty.
> 
> This one came in at 1500, deliveted and installed with a 3 year warrenty.
> 
> Very nice. Do you have a link for this ?


----------



## beko1987

My 60 for £16 microfibres turned up from ebay, I think that's the last of my shopping arrived, just the Autosmart guy to come round on Tuesday!


----------



## HarveyTT

These arrived this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpmadjohn

mirdif64 said:


> Carpmadjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ramp
> 
> I looked at loads. Most accept the first one i got seam to be exactly the same but with varying prices and warrenty.
> 
> This one came in at 1500, deliveted and installed with a 3 year warrenty.
> 
> Very nice. Do you have a link for this ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ill have to txt the guy. Cant remeber the site as i just dealt by phone!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Typeroz

Wax Planet Obsidian and wheel wax.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Zymol concours wax won on ebay


----------



## Simonrev

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Zymol concours wax won on ebay


Jammy Git ! :thumb:


----------



## Talidan

Got my self some wowo hotwax can't wait to try it has anyone done any reviews.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1

These arrived yesterday


----------



## scooobydont

Picked up this little lot free of charge from macca666 (thanks again). I was so excited I didnt know what to use first. The only thing I ended up doing was spraying the cherry air freshener in the car . I am going to need to break them all in gently.


----------



## MrG47

MrG47 said:


> Just ordered:
> - Angelwax Shield
> - Angelwax Vision
> - Angelwax Absolution
> 
> from autopia












Another quick delivery from Autopia 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Talidan said:


> Got my self some wowo hotwax can't wait to try it has anyone done any reviews.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Pretty sure it was reviewed on here in the actual "Reviews" section


----------



## Choppy

White diamond polish
Britemax easy cut metal polish
Rupes mini bigfoot kit
Rupes Ibrid kit
5ltr valet pro shampoo
Ez detail brush
Wire wool and sand paper

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SEAN_P_

Menzerna 3800
Gtechnic c2v3
Ipa 
Fusso Soft99 king of gloss dark


----------



## Jack R

Just been shopping at primal detail, just brought one of there tyre and wheel bundle packs with 10% off and a free wash mit when you spend £20 or more until midnight tonight


----------



## LewisChadwick7

this arrived over the weekend in true ECP fashion


----------



## great gonzo

Lol^^^^

Gonz.


----------



## bradleymarky

At least the bag looks shiny...


----------



## steelghost

Semi-accidentally won an auction for a new, full size pot of Britemax Vantage - £25 including postage! I was the only bidder at the starting price


----------



## LewisChadwick7

bradleymarky said:


> At least the bag looks shiny...


and it beads well :doublesho


----------



## Wilco

Meguiars Mirror bright qd this weekend. Used twice already as a drying aid and I really like it. Great on door shuts and interior plastics too, reduced to £8 in Halfords so rude not to try it at that price.


----------



## MBRuss

Haha, I received some Castrol Oil like that once. Lucky they seal it in those air tight bags! :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

MBRuss said:


> Haha, I received some Castrol Oil like that once. Lucky they seal it in those air tight bags! :thumb:


bagging it like that it's as if they expect it to happen 

the box was in perfect condition, trigger was fine & bottle had no cracks! it was purely down the some lazy packer either a) not screwing the trigger tight (or checking it was tight) or b) no putting a lid on and a bit of tape round it and sending the trigger seperate


----------



## Short1e

Delivery from Shop N Shine


----------



## donfresh

got a nice pot of ODK sterling, smells gorgeous


----------



## super_cds

bucket from euros but it's actually black and small &#55357;&#56398;


----------



## pyro-son

Ran out of Snow Foam on Thursday so stocked up on a few needed bits.


----------



## tossi

Just picked up a bottle of Max Protect UNC-R 1.5 can't wait to try it out 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zax

Well I have not bought many detailing items for the last 5 years - due to working abroad , however in 2007 I promised myself that I would one day treat myself to a Kranzle pressure washer when funds allow ... 10 years on I went "all in" on a Big K machine 

I got a tremendous deal on a Profi 160 TST ( surprisingly enough from a local distributer ) after ringing around a few of the agente in England.
Once home I have to say is that I grabbed a coffee and spent 20 mins reading through the instructions and then after that I tried out the machine.


Note :
I also bought some accessories from Elite ( Cheers Alex ) and was keen to try them out also.

New Kranzle Snowfoam lance - It is SUPERB , it is like a marshmallow cannon compared to my old snow foam gun.
Kranzle QD ( Quick Disconnectors ) beautifully machined , and so far no leaks , great for swapping between the long and short lance.

But the main event is the 160TST . WOW it is SUPERB I had expectations regarding the performance of a Kranzle machine but this eclipsed all of them , and coming form someone who is constantly underwhelmed I am quite honestly more impressed than I have been in years.


It is heavy ( read Well built - like a tank ) and the quality is exceptional but the performance is brutal compared to my old Karcher . It makes super fast work of a foam and rinse ( half the time of my old machine with 2X the foam thickness and 4 X the rinse speed ) . 

A quick snow foam with the kranzle gun and a rinse had the car looking great again .- 

If anyone is looking for a Kranzle in the North East of Scotland Give Ewan a call at Buchan Power tools as they are an authorized agent ( Peterhead ) and see what he can do on price . 


To any one who is thinking of stepping up to a kranzle bear this in mind - I waited years to do it , I had serious expectations regarding the machine and was STILL Blown away by the performance .. .. .. .. I should have invested in one of these years ago . :doublesho:doublesho


.... Mr kranzle I salute you . :thumb:


----------



## Asim

Received a delivery from Polished Bliss today that contained a couple of items that were recommended by the friendly folks on this forum.

Can't wait to try them out this weekend. I've not used Bilt Hamber products before.


----------



## nbray67

Asim said:


> Received a delivery from Polished Bliss today that contained a couple of items that were recommended by the friendly folks on this forum.
> 
> Can't wait to try them out this weekend. I've not used Bilt Hamber products before.


Not used Surfex before but Korrosol is superb!!


----------



## Short1e

Auto Smart Rep called into work yesterday so I grabbed these



Picked these up from Elsecar at The Races Show on Sunday


----------



## shine247

This will be interesting, a Ceramic coating.


----------



## A&J




----------



## chongo

shine247 said:


> This will be interesting, a Ceramic coating.


Where did you get this from mate:thumb:


----------



## Bizcam

Sainsbury's £3.99 sell it.


----------



## shine247

chongo said:


> Where did you get this from mate:thumb:


As above, Sainsburys but ECP have it as well. 

ECP £5.55 after discount if you cannot be bothered going to Sainsburys, it was awful today, screaming on every isle.


----------



## Dapman

Koch chemie Fse


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Zymol destiny off ebay.Couldn't resist


----------



## Welshquattro1

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Zymol destiny off ebay.Couldn't resist


Haha getting a nice collection of Zymol waxes by the sounds of it Alex :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Welshquattro1 said:


> Haha getting a nice collection of Zymol waxes by the sounds of it Alex :thumb:


 Thanks Matt.Guy I got concours off just listed it.It's only the small pot but new sealed :argie: :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Thanks Matt.Guy I got concours off just listed it.It's only the small pot but new sealed :argie: :thumb:


Very nice, destiny is one I'd like to try at some point. Atlantique next then:lol:


----------



## Wilco

Destiny is a special wax, possibly better than Atlantique you'll love using it!


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Wilco said:


> Destiny is a special wax, possibly better than Atlantique you'll love using it!


 Thankyou I ummed and arred but knew it would be sold in a flash :car:


----------



## Wilco

I'd have possibly bought it if I'd seen it lol. Seriously though its mega, spreads miles so even the small pot will last ages.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Wilco said:


> I'd have possibly bought it if I'd seen it lol. Seriously though its mega, spreads miles so even the small pot will last ages.


 Cost 80.Is that decent?


----------



## Wilco

Its about right yeah. Worth it too.


----------



## Wilco

In a strange way its a wax I wish I was still to experience for the first time. That buzz I got just from it being so easy to use and the finish I get from it will stay with me forever but the first times always special. You bought well buddy, enjoy it! Btw concourse is great too but destiny is just better.


----------



## Bulkhead

Should have some Gyeon Q2 Trim and Q2 Tyre Gel delivered today. Just about run out of Nanolex and was to see whether the tyre gel is better than my current favourite - Dodo SN.


----------



## Carpmadjohn

Are you not tempted by the royal currently listed? I am!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

*Order from CYC*

Little order arrived today from CYC ready for the bank holiday weekend...


Gonna be trying some Amigo for the first time and then applying some of the ODK wax that I bought recently. Assuming I get time to fit it all in... :buffer:


----------



## Carpmadjohn

Bulkhead said:


> Should have some Gyeon Q2 Trim and Q2 Tyre Gel delivered today. Just about run out of Nanolex and was to see whether the tyre gel is better than my current favourite - Dodo SN.


It is

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpmadjohn

For me today its a new snowfoam lance
BH autofoam
Gtechniq microfibers x10
150 mm rupes pads x4
75mm rupes pads x 4

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

steelghost said:


> Got some money for my birthday last November and have been thinking long and hard about what to spend it on. Made my decisions and pushed the button....so far today I have ordered:
> 
> Wall-mounted high pressure hose reel with 15m hose and 2m link to pressure washer
> Wowos Crystal Sealant
> CarChem 1litre 1900:1 & Rinse Aid
> Assorted fittings to give my pressure washer lance quick release and swivel capabilities to make setting up and packing away easier, and stop the hose getting tangled up


So this badboy turned up yesterday...










Need to build a bracket for it out of some scrap timber - nice little Easter weekend project


----------



## steelghost

steelghost said:


> Semi-accidentally won an auction for a new, full size pot of Britemax Vantage - £25 including postage! I was the only bidder at the starting price


Postie just left me with this








Exciting times at steelghost towers!

/goes to check weather forecast for the weekend


----------



## cyclopse

To maintain the Mini black trim.

[URL=http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/cyclopse14/media/20170412_172700.jpg.html]


----------



## Simonrev

Had a bugger of a job cleaning pads last time out ....


----------



## Brick Top

Picked up some AG leather cleaner, AG metal Polish and got some 2500 wet and dry to have a crack at some wet sanding for the first time. Will be using the Mrs car as a guinea pig

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

Simonrev said:


> Had a bugger of a job cleaning pads last time out ....


How much was the pad cleaner / flipper please bud.


----------



## Crafty

Bouncers check the fleck
another carpro boa 
BH clay


----------



## chummy325

just bolt it to the wall


----------



## steelghost

chummy325 said:


> just bolt it to the wall


Was this a reply to my post?


----------



## Welshquattro1

steelghost said:


> Postie just left me with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting times at steelghost towers!
> 
> /goes to check weather forecast for the weekend


Strange seeing you buying a wax as you come across as very anti wax.:lol:it's a nice wax btw :thumb:


----------



## Asim

This arrived in the post today in time for my first ever engine bay detail this weekend










I can't ever order just one thing so threw in a couple of empty bottles and spray heads because you can never have enough of them.


----------



## MBRuss

Today's purchase was some proper buckets, complete with gamma seal lids, grit guards, and dollys. Should hopefully make things a bit easier overall. Feel very high quality and the grit guards don't slop around in the bottom of the buckets like with some cheaper buckets I've had.


----------



## Carpmadjohn

Any easter deals going up?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Carpmadjohn said:


> Any easter deals going up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=392907


----------



## Jack R

MBRuss said:


> Today's purchase was some proper buckets, complete with gamma seal lids, grit guards, and dollys. Should hopefully make things a bit easier overall. Feel very high quality and the grit guards don't slop around in the bottom of the buckets like with some cheaper buckets I've had.


They look nice :thumb:where did you get them from and how much???


----------



## steelghost

Welshquattro1 said:


> Strange seeing you buying a wax as you come across as very anti wax.:lol:it's a nice wax btw :thumb:


Genuinely curious what has given you that impression? 

I'm not anti-wax per se, but I'm well aware that until your car's paintwork is well sorted there's no point getting too bothered about this wax vs that wax. That said, I do enjoy trying LSPs which sit in the "punch well above their price" sweet-spot for one reason or another, either because of looks, ease of use, super durability, interesting chemical or other properties, or my personal favourite, Teh Mad Beedz(TM) :lol:

So my little LSP collection consists of:

BH Finis, DSW, Auto Balm - even the Finis only cost me £27 because BH were doing 20% off when they launched their new website back in late 2015 
FK 1000P, #2685 - classic FK combo, 1000P doubles up for wheels, 2685 possibly the easiest paste LSP going
Wowos Contact 121 (£30 Black Friday special) & Crystal Sealant (wanted to try a "nano" sealant, especially for shuts where self cleaning is especially useful)
Britemax Vantage (£25 eBay special)
Auto Glanz Synth Seal (interesting hybrid wax / sealant, tough as hell and cheap as chips, and the only LSP I've used easier to apply and remove than FK #2685)

As you can see, only three sealants (if I include Auto Balm) and Contact 121 is actually the most expensive of all of them at the princely sum of £30! And none of them were chosen for smell 

I might be painting myself as some kind of detailing skinflint but I think my power washer setup is over £800 when all the connections, lances, QRs, new hose & reel etc are counted up :doublesho For me that represents much better value than countless waxes that, in all honesty, I'd struggle to tell apart from one another, especially on paint that would really benefit from some quality time with a DA.

Now back to your regularly scheduled dose of vicarious detailing purchases :thumb::wave:


----------



## steelghost

JR1982 said:


> They look nice :thumb:where did you get them from and how much???


http://bfy.tw/BChc


----------



## beko1987

Our local autosmart rep popped by my house yesterday and left me 5l of Tardis, 5l of G101 and 5l of Ultra Mousse and a few spray bottles!

That's all my spending done now. Just got to use the stuff!


----------



## ah234

steelghost said:


> http://bfy.tw/BChc


Love it :lol:


----------



## Welshquattro1

It was a bit of leg pulling tbh SG:lol: I do agree with you when people post up and ask which wax is best and you reply get it polished properly first,a wax may improve the finish a little but is no substitute to a good polished finish. I am a shelf confessed wax addict but that's me and I enjoy waxing my car. For me wax is the last little bit of extra gloss that I can get out of my paint and a bit of protection at the same time. You may have noticed that I rarely comment on most wax questions as everyone has a option,so what one thinks is great may not work for another. You like a nice pressurewasher setup and that's your choice and it's not something that would be top of my list but if that's what makes you happy then good on you, what's the saying"each to their own":thumb:


----------



## Minimiller

them buckets are ace there even on wheels excellent hahaha


----------



## steelghost

Minimiller said:


> them buckets are ace there even on wheels excellent hahaha


They have one fatal flaw, which is that the wheels are too small for printed concrete driveways (like mine) 

Still, first world problems and all that


----------



## cyclopse

Rest of the bits and bobs have arrived;-

[URL=http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/cyclopse14/media/20170413_170823.jpg.html]


----------



## rcarter1991

Poor boys black hole arrived today for the S2000, might use it before i use my dodo juice purple haze, should give a real nice finish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pug62

I recieved my Snow Foam lance from Sams Detailing today, looks to be of a very high quality. Also included was a bottle of their own brand Snow Foam, has anyone used it?


----------



## forge197

Popped into AD for some pads and wire wool come out with an DA-3 and popped into Halfords for a wiper blade and they had improved AG bumper and trim gel, not a cheap day though DA in sale, look forward to trying it all.


----------



## leebow

be started mobile valet soon got a 
250 baffled tank 
Nilfisk jet wash
george Numatic 
Honda 5,5hp generator
stanley air compresssor Sounding ok so far???

Valet Pro - Bilberry Wheel Cleaner (1 litre)
Valet Pro - PH Neutral Snow Foam
Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner
Valet Pro - Citrus Tar and Glue Remover
Size - 500ml Bottle
Meguiars Super Degreaser
CYC Snow Foam Lance
SONAX - Spray Bottle 500ml
Valet Pro - Heavy Duty Carpet Cleaner
SONAX - Leather & Upholstery Brush
Trim & Tyre Dressing Applicator
Power Maxed Tfr5000 Concentrate Traffic Film Remover,
2 of Williams Racing WIL0023 Tyre Dressing, 

Loads microfibes etc got most from cyc nice lil touch in the parcel!!


----------



## JayMac

Needed a new QD, so decided to try out Adam's Detailjng Spray and got a few freebies as well! Looking forward to trying it out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fidge

My PA Foam Lance came today, hopefully I can get some propper foam on the car now instaid of the week wattery stuff that the Karcher bottle produces. Just in time for a full detail using my DAS 6 over the Easter weekend.


----------



## bazz

just made a order from auto finesse

Revolution 500ml 
Revolution 500ml 1 £8.29 

Crystal 250ml 
Crystal 250ml 1 £5.79 

Lather Shakes 500ml 
Lather Shakes 500ml
Fragrance: Strawberry 1 £9.96 

Finale 500ml 
Finale 500ml 1 £8.29 

Glisten 500ml 
Glisten 500ml 
and one from chemical guys yesterday
Signature Series Orange Degreaser 16oz
1 £9.95 £9.95 
BARBONE Bare Bones UnderCarriage Spray- New look for all under car parts (16 Oz.)
1 £9.95 £9.95 
just hope when they turn up I can give the chemical guys stuff a go.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Feck's Philosophy Professor Plush :thumb:

On a special this Easter 
http://www.fecksphilosophy.com/product/professor-plush/


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

2 dooka wash as he has a small easter discount


----------



## Pug62

Just reserved these (click and collect) from B&Q, should i hope do the job?

http://www.diy.com/departments/grey-orange-plastic-16-l-bucket/1103482_BQ.prd:detailer:


----------



## Mcpx

Pug62 said:


> Just reserved these (click and collect) from B&Q, should i hope do the job?
> 
> http://www.diy.com/departments/grey-orange-plastic-16-l-bucket/1103482_BQ.prd:detailer:


I've had those and they are very nice buckets, don't have the volume of the dedicated detailing type but they have very good handles and even a little notch underneath that makes them easier to pour from. The adjustable type scratch shields fit fine but not sure about the fixed grit guards.


----------



## dave-g

Taken advantage of carbon collectives Spring sale, some cloths, panel wipe, triple pack of coatings, and a few other bits! 

Forgot the bloody hybrid though haha


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Zymols new spray glaze


----------



## white night

Just a couple of things that came in the post....









Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

steelghost said:


> They have one fatal flaw, which is that the wheels are too small for printed concrete driveways (like mine)
> 
> Still, first world problems and all that


Thankfully my driveway is smooth tarmac :thumb:

Hoping they will do the trick and save me having to carry two heavy buckets around the place.


----------



## Pug62

Mcpx said:


> I've had those and they are very nice buckets, don't have the volume of the dedicated detailing type but they have very good handles and even a little notch underneath that makes them easier to pour from. The adjustable type scratch shields fit fine but not sure about the fixed grit guards.


Thanks mate, purchased a adjustable Meguiar's grit guard also for a fiver from ebay.


----------



## mrbig1

dave-g said:


> Taken advantage of carbon collectives Spring sale, some cloths, panel wipe, triple pack of coatings, and a few other bits!
> 
> Forgot the bloody hybrid though haha


Dave, definitely interested in the brand offering. 
Please let me know how the product performs, especially panel wipe and the coatings


----------



## dave-g

mrbig1 said:


> Dave, definitely interested in the brand offering.
> Please let me know how the product performs, especially panel wipe and the coatings


Will do, it's a first from me except the hybrid, but looking forward to having a go :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

dave-g said:


> Will do, it's a first from me except the hybrid, but looking forward to having a go :thumb:


Did you get the trim coating Dave? Used the paint and wheel coatings and very good,wheels lasted well on my exhaust tips.Used Repel their Fabric protectant just before Xmas and its holding up well,even on my timberlands.lol


----------



## dave-g

I've got repel on my gym shoes :lol:

Not ordered trim this time as nothing to put it on except a grill, which is small! 

Wheels need doing, wanted to use the paint one on bumpers and skirts/roof as I like waxing still lol. 



I wanted a dooka pad as I'm sure someone said they had an Easter offer but can't see anything about it


----------



## Welshquattro1

Dooka posted something on Instagram. I've tagged you Dave


----------



## chrisgreen

Pug62 said:


> Just reserved these (click and collect) from B&Q, should i hope do the job?
> 
> http://www.diy.com/departments/grey-orange-plastic-16-l-bucket/1103482_BQ.prd:detailer:


Should do the job just fine. I use some of the orange B&Q buckets when I don't need my big buckets. Work well and are very robust:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4755845&postcount=52

Chris


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

From DJ store :thumb:


----------



## toysheen

AF citrus pre wash , dodo juice purple haze and two Korean microfibres washcloths.


----------



## bradleymarky

5L of carchem shampoo.... coconut scent.


----------



## Sicskate

I haven't bought anything  

I set myself a budget of £50 for the bank holiday, but honestly there's nothing i need 

I was almost tempted to make an order from in2detailing for some Koch bits, but then realised again that I'm replacing decent products that i have sitting around still...

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

Sicskate said:


> I haven't bought anything
> 
> I set myself a budget of £50 for the bank holiday, but honestly there's nothing i need
> 
> I was almost tempted to make an order from in2detailing for some Koch bits, but then realised again that I'm replacing decent products that i have sitting around still...
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


Same here so many sales on but don't actually need anything I am waiting on an obsession wax order of some new waxes

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris

A bit behind - but it all arrived in time for the weekend (to then not get used!) but;

Black Mamba gloves
Infinity Wax Dark sample pot
Infinity wax rubber & plastic wax
Poorboys Bird **** remover
AF Upholstery brush
AF Total
Chemical Guys Fabric Guard
DJ Ferrous Dueller

Weekend delivery means that I didn't manage to hide it before I got in trouble for buying MORE stuff....some were replacements for empties (in my defence)


----------



## Pug62

Picked up some Chem Guys Mr Pink Shampoo and a wool mitt from Juicy Detailing in Stanley Co.Durham.
I was recommended this store from a work colleague, well worth the trip great advice and very helpful for newbies like me.

http://www.juicydetailing.co.uk/


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just bought blackfire midnight sun instant detailer   cant wait to try this


----------



## Amc89

Bought a few of these hoof oil brushes to try. Seem identical to my hog hair brushed and only a quid each!

Edit: a word










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1

My Easter bargain buy turned up today:buffer: couldn't resist at £99 posted


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Welshquattro1 said:


> My Easter bargain buy turn up today:buffer: couldn't resist at £99 posted


 Ooh very nice :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Thought I'd give these a try plus got a free wash mig as well:thumb:


----------



## Dee55

Applicator pads and detailing brushes


----------



## Jue

Welshquattro1 said:


> My Easter bargain buy turned up today:buffer: couldn't resist at £99 posted


Was it on offer over Easter ?


----------



## ashers16

Needed some more snow foam thought I'd try this out









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

AG Easter sale delivery arrived today









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid

Bucket Dolly Red @ Motorgeek	£34.15
Bucket Dolly Blue @ C&S	£31.46
Wash Bucket @ Elite	£22.71
Bucket Dolly Connector Plate @ C&S	£13.49
Gamma Seal Lid - Red @ Elite	£11.39
Gamma Seal Lid - Blue @ C&S	£10.34
Chemical Guys Cyclone Red @ Elite	£11.39
Chemical Guys Cyclone Blue @ C&S	£10.79
Chemical Guys Cyclone Black @ In2Detail	£9.37
Bilt Hamber AutoFoam 5L @ In2Detail	£15.97
Bilt Hamber Korrosol 1L @ In2Detail	£12.20
Dodo Juice Leather Cleaner @ Elite	£20.89
Dodo Juice Leather Sealant @ Elite	£0.00
ValetPro Leather Brush @ Elite	£9.45
Gtechniq T1 Tyre & Trim 1L @ C&S	£35.96
Elite HD Foam Lance Bottle @ Elite	£3.79
Wheel Woolie brushes @ In2Detail	£37.63
Finish Kare 1000P @ Motorgeek	£18.00
CarChem Revolt 500ml @ CarChem	£8.50
CarChem Glass Sealant V2 @ CarChem	£6.64
Koch Chemie Speed Glass @ In2Detail	£8.06
CarChem 1900:1 Shampoo 5L @ CarChem	£18.99
MF Madness Incredimitt @ C&S	£14.63
California Scents Bubblegum @ Elite	£2.84
Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish @ Motorgeek	£17.05
Blackfire Wet Ice Over Fire Kit Motorgeek	£97.80
contains Blackfire All Finish Paint Protect / Blackfire Midnight Sun Wax 7oz/ Blackfire Midnight Sun Instant Detailer 
Blackfire Ultimate Applicator Pad @ P.Bliss	£4.00
Zaino MF Custom Polish Applicator @ Elite	£3.79
Auto Finesse Handi Puck @ C&S	£6.26
Auto Finesse Handi Wax Pad @ P.Bliss	£15.00
Auto Finesse Handi Microfibre Pad @ P.Bliss	£5.00
Auto Finesse Handi Tyre Pad @ P.Bliss	£5.00
16x24 Super Plush 500 Edgeless Purple @ In2Detail	£3.72
16x16 Super Plush 470 Edgeless Orange @ In2Detail	£3.30
16x16 Super Plush 470 Edgeless Grey @ In2Detail	£3.30
16x16 Super Plush 600 Edgeless Navy @ In2Detail	£3.72
Aurelio Black Nitrate Gloves x100 @ Amazon £7.99
E-Cloth, 2 pack clean & polish glass cloths @ Amazon £5.99

£550.56 with discounts! 
RRP of £585.72 = saving further £35.16 on top of the bargain hunting around! (I'm sure my time is actually more valuable than the 4 days it took me!

Still need to buy AutoGlanz Cherry Freshener (too much p&p!) and a wheel mitt...)


----------



## neilb62

After loosing one of the nozzle buttons from my ancient AB foam-lance I used it as the excuse to order a new one! :detailer:


----------



## Welshquattro1

Jue said:


> Was it on offer over Easter ?


Well yes and no. Yes it was a Easter offer but only one available at that price.


----------



## Carpmadjohn

Angel wax h2 go
Angel wax qd

Gt cs
Gt exo v3
Gt c5
Gt matt dash
Gt leather protect
Gt fabric protecter

Scholl s40
Rupes pads x4
Rupes claw th8ng

20 quid in fuel!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## markcaughey

Car Chem 1900:1 arrived this morning, Coconut smells amazing can't wait to try it out :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

adams glass boost from prestigecarcare


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Pay day so went crazy and bought a little spray bottle in Tesco for my AG smooth velvet.
One pound sterling and no pence.

At least I don't have to hide this one from my mrs


----------



## Sid

After all my extensive list above, I forgot to buy the BH Surfex HD!!
Will use Slim's Detailing for the Price match with In2Detailing, as will add Korrosol 5L to the order which is way over priced on Slim's by 11 pounds extra than RRP. Would use In2D again, but I want to ensure next day delivery (free), so I can use EVERYTHING on Saturday!
Another £63.81!
Lots of boxes have just arrived lol

Added a Wo-Wo Wheel Mitt for 9.98 delivered via Amazon, £8.99 + 0.99 p&p. £1 cheaper than Wo-Wo site with their £1.99 delivery!


----------



## Ancient_1




----------



## Pug62

Three of these arrived yesterday from Serious Performance, very happy:

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,125,toView_1084.html


----------



## X6JTM

How about this. Delighted! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1

Have two nice deliveries today. First one was after a few people recommend them.


And the second one was form a group buy that Paul from Waxtub kindly did. It does smell great,banana


----------



## Jack R

Technically didn't buy it, but received as a prize from muzzer today :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

Ordered 3 Buckets from ECP, and got 4 :lol:



AutoGlanz order from Bank Holiday plus the pot of free wax :thumb:



Meguiars Delivery from Bank Holiday



Polished Bliss delivery


----------



## ah234

Sid said:


> After all my extensive list above, I forgot to buy the BH Surfex HD!!
> Will use Slim's Detailing for the Price match with In2Detailing, as will add Korrosol 5L to the order which is way over priced on Slim's by 11 pounds extra than RRP. Would use In2D again, but I want to ensure next day delivery (free), so I can use EVERYTHING on Saturday!
> Another £63.81!
> Lots of boxes have just arrived lol
> 
> Added a Wo-Wo Wheel Mitt for 9.98 delivered via Amazon, £8.99 + 0.99 p&p. £1 cheaper than Wo-Wo site with their £1.99 delivery!


Wo-wo direct have a DW discount code, there is a section discount information btw


----------



## Short1e

Few other deliveries arrived


----------



## Pug62

Oh bugger, my Meguiars X3003 Grit Guard turned up today.......advertised as adjustable......it isn't. Been on to Ebay seller had no reply yet. It was only a fiver but i am well and truly skint.


----------



## markcaughey

My new lance end arrived this morning, angled lance end with 40 degree tip. Originally i was going to get a complete new gun and lance with swivel but could be doing with saving the pennies just now so went for this. Its a huge improvement IMO so much nicer to use with the angled end and wider fan, plus only cost £15 ! Definitely recommend any Karcher users to pick one up :thumb:


----------



## pajd

markcaughey said:


> My new lance end arrived this morning, angled lance end with 40 degree tip. Originally i was going to get a complete new gun and lance with swivel but could be doing with saving the pennies just now so went for this. Its a huge improvement IMO so much nicer to use with the angled end and wider fan, plus only cost £15 ! Definitely recommend any Karcher users to pick one up :thumb:


Whats the benefits of it mate over a standard lance?


----------



## markcaughey

The angled end makes areas like the roof and bonnet easier and the wider fan just gives you a little bigger coverage area.


----------



## MrG47

markcaughey said:


> The angled end makes areas like the roof and bonnet easier and the wider fan just gives you a little bigger coverage area.


Where did you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markcaughey

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291579414158

Just make sure to specify in the notes what size tip you want.


----------



## Pug62

Pug62 said:


> Oh bugger, my Meguiars X3003 Grit Guard turned up today.......advertised as adjustable......it isn't. Been on to Ebay seller had no reply yet. It was only a fiver but i am well and truly skint.


Last post on the subject but really fed up, i was so looking forward to giving a bit of detailing a go this weekend and now well ruined.:wall:


----------



## Greg0986

Short1e said:


> Ordered 3 Buckets from ECP, and got 4 :lol:


How much of a discount did you get? I only managed to get £6 off two buckets


----------



## Peter77

Was one of the lucky few to get these for free (delivery cost). Many thanks for the offer cartec. Hopefully get them tried out on Sunday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamhawkes

I've only purchased a new pressure washer as mine packed up on me after been used for two years constantly.

But I do have some products that I want to get restocked on my favourite items. And also try out one new product out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedo

These...


----------



## Kam09

Purchased autobrite carbanuba, new style autobrite snow foam bottle, and some G3 wax applicators


----------



## sistersvisions




----------



## Dazzel81

Small order from In2detailing


----------



## reks




----------



## CartecUK

Peter77 said:


> Was one of the lucky few to get these for free (delivery cost). Many thanks for the offer cartec. Hopefully get them tried out on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries mate! Make sure to grab some pics and let us know how you get on!


----------



## Hede

Got this DI vessel last week. Looked at a Pure Final Rinse but they dont ship to EU so got this instead. I think that Pure is rebranded Unger as Unger is widely know in the windows industry for their products and has been around sins 1964. And they look the same down to the made in germany at the top.
http://i350.photobucket.com/albums/q425/khedejensen/IMG_0540_zpsexiyuo9a.jpg

http://i350.photobucket.com/albums/q425/khedejensen/IMG_0542_zpsmsx1msf9.jpg


----------



## scooobydont

Shelving!

Before:










After:


----------



## Jack R

scooobydont said:


> Shelving!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


Looks like you need a couple more already :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

Greg0986 said:


> How much of a discount did you get? I only managed to get £6 off two buckets


Ooooh now you're asking.

I think the 3 were £21


----------



## Taj28

Finally got some goodies !
Mitchell and king - netherlands and free spa sample
Wowo's - duo wax purchase; signature and butter wax and their quick detailer
Wowo - 2 buckets, 2 packs of red microfiberes, pack of glass ones, lambswool wash mitt, drying towel and applicators.
Koch Chemie - refresh ****pit care, multipurpose interior cleaner, shine speed polish & glass cleaner
That should keep me going for a while!


----------



## X6JTM

Five litres of Valeters's Pride iron out. Bought a litre at a show they were at and decided to give it a go. Brilliant stuff so invested in a bigger amount at £37.98 including delivery. Should last a while!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yascooluk

No pics but 

Krystal kleen cherry wash shampoo
Blizzard snow foam
Kwazar Venus super foamer

Got some left overs of AG super resin polish
Poorboy's black hole
Poorboy's natty paste wax


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Be rude not to jump in the sales!


----------



## OrangeManDan

Didn't buy these but was given this for helping a friend out jump starting his car and also as he said he would never use it anyways. It came free with the VW Polo he bought from the dealer recently so it would have been rude not to accept it 

Contains:

AG Instant Tyre Dressing
AG Interior Shampoo
AG Custom Wheel Cleaner
AG Vinyl & Rubber Care
AG Rapid Aqua Wax
AG Fast Glass
AG Leather Care Balm
AG Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner
AG Microfibre Cloth x2
Yellow Sponge

Life Shine Kit by Daniel Davies, on Flickr

Life Shine Kit by Daniel Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 5Alex

OrangeManDan said:


> Didn't buy these but was given this for helping a friend out jump starting his car and also as he said he would never use it anyways. It came free with the VW Polo he bought from the dealer recently so it would have been rude not to accept it
> 
> Contains:
> 
> AG Instant Tyre Dressing
> AG Interior Shampoo
> AG Custom Wheel Cleaner
> AG Vinyl & Rubber Care
> AG Rapid Aqua Wax
> AG Fast Glass
> AG Leather Care Balm
> AG Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner
> AG Microfibre Cloth x2
> Yellow Sponge
> 
> Life Shine Kit by Daniel Davies, on Flickr
> 
> Life Shine Kit by Daniel Davies, on Flickr


I'd buy your friend a beer or three!


----------



## ashers16

Not detailing specific but they do the job 👍









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ashers16

And this lastnight









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## swampy1977

My today's delivery from www.cleanyourcar.co.uk









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## pajd

swampy1977 said:


> My today's delivery from www.cleanyourcar.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


The brush with the handle - is that a carpet brush? Any good?
Whats the sonax one for?


----------



## Rob D 88

markcaughey said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291579414158
> 
> Just make sure to specify in the notes what size tip you want.


What size tip did you order? The one in the video is perfect!

Thanks
Rob


----------



## OrangeManDan

5Alex said:


> I'd buy your friend a beer or three!


Totally agree. I finished helping him with him saying that he owed me one but turns out I now owe him haha


----------



## Brick Top

ashers16 said:


> And this lastnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Be interested to know your thoughts on this, been eyeing it up in asda but couldn't find a single review anywhere


----------



## swampy1977

pajd said:


> The brush with the handle - is that a carpet brush? Any good?
> Whats the sonax one for?


Brush with handle is for carpet and upholstery for heavy stains. It should be good, I'll let you know when I use it. Sonax is for my leather seats.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

I have that same brush (or one extremely similar). It's a bit fierce for upholstery in my view, good for carpets though.


----------



## Paul Nelson

Recently bought a load of products from ez car car in their sale, bought a snow foam lance, snow foam, wheel cleaner, citrus pre wash, MF drying towel, dressing applicators, a glass cleaning cloth and shampoo


----------



## Hereisphilly

Looking forward to trying this out, bargain from fb









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkey

SCHOLL Concepts Spider Cutting Pad (Navy) 140mm

SCHOLL Concepts Spider Cutting Pad (Navy) 90mm

SCHOLL Concepts S20 Black

Lake Country Dual Action Backing Plate - 70 mm

SCHOLL Concepts Finishing puck x 2

Kestrel Low Profile Spanner

Bilt Hamber Auto Foam (5 Litre)

Wheel Woolies - 3 Piece Wheel Cleaning Kit (Deluxe Kit)

16'' x 16'' Extra Fluffy Korean Orange Detailing Valeting Towel 470 GSM Edgel... x 5

Bilt Hamber Korrosol (1 Litre)

Bilt Hamber Auto Wash Car Shampoo (300ml)

Auto Finesse Citrus

Auto Finesse Crystal

Auto Finesse Spritz

Auto Finesse Glisten

Auto Finesse interior brush

Auto Finesse Applicator pad

Vikan wheel brush


----------



## ashers16

Brick Top said:


> Be interested to know your thoughts on this, been eyeing it up in asda but couldn't find a single review anywhere


Used it to hoover and clean stairs yesterday. Did the job well. Going to use it on car tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

power maxed tyre dressing, was cheap. would have gotten some more sonax but the bottle really annoyed me and i couldn't keep it clean.


----------



## jamiepollock643

Bilt hamber auto foam & auto wash. Finally. Looking forward to the weekend to try them both out.


----------



## pump

My latest buy, meguiars mt320/ultimate kit and another big box of toys to pick up today :thumb:


----------



## Nidge76

Got some AutoGlanz products.

I have tried Alkalloy before and rated it so got some more of that plus some other stuff to try out.

Also finally got a Detailing World hanger :thumb:


----------



## ashers16

20l bucket from lidl for wheels. Mr pink shampoo stripper scent air freshener tyre dressing applicator and dodo juice air freshener....waiting on a delivery this morning









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## eddscott

First cleaning products in nearly 10 years


----------



## Razormck

DAS-6 PRO Dual Action Polisher
Chemical Guys - Blue Quantum Pad 5.5"
Chemical Guys - White Quantum Pad 5.5"
Chemical Guys - Green Quantum Pad 5.5"
ShineMate - Orange T40 One Step Foam Pad
Shinemate - T20 White Polishing & Finishing Pad
Menzerna Final Finish 3800 (PO 85RD)
Sonax 04-06 

Thanks to CYC for the advise. Think it'll miss the bank holiday post though DOH!!!


----------



## Short1e

Delivery from Clean & Shiny


----------



## Hereisphilly

And some more 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SimTaylor

Upgraded my basic wash equipment. Already have a purple monster drying towel. And finally added a polish to the collection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

Just opened this months addiction box from Autoglanz. And I'm really happy with the goodies inside. Each month just gets better and better. 
The quality of the brush is excellent, think the full set is the next purchase 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markcaughey

Incredibrush arrived today from Clean and Shiny

Fantastic service as always


----------



## pump

My second buy of this week, if the other half finds out what i spent this week im a dead man walking :thumb:

Great service by the lads at clean your car uk.


----------



## steelghost

markcaughey said:


> Incredibrush arrived today from Clean and Shiny
> 
> Fantastic service as always


Ooh, be interested in your thoughts on the incredibrush


----------



## siffonen

Just some degreaser and soft99 wax


----------



## Dapman

DAS6 Pro, Scholl S40, White CG Hex pads 4" & 5.5" 😊


----------



## Typeroz

Orders from Prestige Car Care, Wax-planet and my first BMD Wax.


----------



## Ricey155

Just bilt hamber cleanser polish 👍 

Sent from my MI PAD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Zymol hd cleanse bargain NEW OFF EBAY
Just got a new swissvax 50ml autobahn for 25 off the bay
Auto finesse handi puck kit
Big bottle of dooka glass


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Typeroz said:


> Orders from Prestige Car Care, Wax-planet and my first BMD Wax.


 Got enough waxes :lol:


----------



## dellwood33

Bought a Chemical; Guys bucket with cyclone and lid, along with some CG Hybrid v7, some clay lube concentrate,detail brush and not forgetting my free MF cloths.
The blue brush is a denture brush for cleaning DA pads - 49p at Home Bargains :thumb:


----------



## Asim

A couple of items from Halfords. Needed some cheap towels to clean the car mats.


----------



## A&J

I think I won the lottery today...a guy contacted me and said he would like to GIVE AWAY some stuff and he chose me :doublesho

I was expecting some Armor all and Turtle wax stuff but I hit the detailing jackpot...He game this huge and heavy box containing all sorts of good stuff 



















Then I sorted it by manufacturer

Optimum









Victoria wax









Wolfs chemicals









Migliore









Autobrite direct









Gtechniq









Clearkote









Dodo juice









Auto finesse









Prima









Meguiars









Chemical guys


















And some various stuff









I got blessed and condemned at the same time...I got a million stuff for free but I will never be able to buy any new stuff again :lol:


----------



## MDC250

Holy Moly A&J that's some haul


----------



## Sicskate

Wow, you lucky ducky  

Was it from a DW member??

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pajd

Someone on DW contacted you out of the blue and said you can have all that?


----------



## A&J

No...not DW member.

And Yes...he said he wants to give me all that...for free


----------



## dave-g

Obviously done something right there! That's a nice sized haul mate, awesome!


----------



## lowejackson

A&J, wow that is an impressive amount of stuff. I have not use that many products in the last 10 years


----------



## A&J

lowejackson said:


> A&J, wow that is an impressive amount of stuff. I have not use that many products in the last 10 years


Neither will I get to use them up in the next 10 years :lol:

Some of it Ill give to friends and family.

But Victoria waxes stay with me :devil:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Those vics waxes and clearkote stuff are terrible.You need too give them away to a DW member COUGH


----------



## Jue

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Those vics waxes and clearkote stuff are terrible.You need too give them away to a DW member COUGH


That's a lovely subtle hint there :lol:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Jue said:


> That's a lovely subtle hint there :lol:


 The's plan failed :lol:


----------



## Jue

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> The's plan failed :lol:


Well it was worth a try


----------



## jim55

Monstershine snow foam lance and some of their snow foam ( smells like cola cubes lol) and one of their good drying towels ,think it's mega plush 800gsm works a treat


----------



## OrangeManDan

A&J said:


> I think I won the lottery today...a guy contacted me and said he would like to GIVE AWAY some stuff and he chose me :doublesho
> 
> I was expecting some Armor all and Turtle wax stuff but I hit the detailing jackpot...He game this huge and heavy box containing all sorts of good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I sorted it by manufacturer
> 
> Optimum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria wax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfs chemicals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migliore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autobrite direct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gtechniq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearkote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodo juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auto finesse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meguiars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chemical guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some various stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got blessed and condemned at the same time...I got a million stuff for free but I will never be able to buy any new stuff again :lol:


I thought I was lucky with the few AG products I got from a friend the other day but now that's lucky!!

It would be rude not to share with the rest of us


----------



## Pug62

Wow, that is something else. There are some very kind people on here, well done.:thumb:


----------



## Paul Nelson

I picked up some kirkland MF cloths today and some bulk wheel cleaner and wash n wax

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

picked up the wax from the sales section on here over the weekend and lauara was kind enough to chuck some samples in too :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Paul Nelson said:


> I picked up some kirkland MF cloths today and some bulk wheel cleaner and wash n wax
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


been to costco then  if the wash & wax is the turtle wax stuff let me know how you find it please been looking to get some :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

LewisChadwick7 said:


> picked up the wax from the sales section on here over the weekend and lauara was kind enough to chuck some samples in too :thumb:


Let me know what you think to Summer, had my eye on that for a bit


----------



## Paul Nelson

LewisChadwick7 said:


> been to costco then  if the wash & wax is the turtle wax stuff let me know how you find it please been looking to get some :thumb:


Yeah was at costco haha it was the simoniz stuff i got im afraid haha just wanted something i bit cheaper for doing other folks cars

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Hereisphilly said:


> Let me know what you think to Summer, had my eye on that for a bit


had a little dabble with it last night on an old wing (seperate thread to follow soon ) and tbf i found it was a very hard wax so took a few swipes to load the applicator but spread like a dream and removal was a breeze! had a very nice cherry scent too which you could smell in the air after aggravating the wax to load up the applicator :thumb: with so little wax needed i can see a full pot lasting a long while! finish was very nice too and i'm hoping to do my car with it soon when time allows


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Paul Nelson said:


> Yeah was at costco haha it was the simoniz stuff i got im afraid haha just wanted something i bit cheaper for doing other folks cars
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


ah right i got the simoniz wash & wax a few week ago when they had it on special for just over £4! tbf it's not bad stuff at all around 50ml per bucket is needed too so not that bad!


----------



## LewisChadwick7

..........


----------



## Paul Nelson

LewisChadwick7 said:


> ah right i got the simoniz wash & wax a few week ago when they had it on special for just over £4! tbf it's not bad stuff at all around 50ml per bucket is needed too so not that bad!


Yeah i paid £6 for it and £6 for their ultracare alloy wheel cleaner cant grumble, are you near edinburgh?

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Nelson

LewisChadwick7 said:


> ah right i got the simoniz wash & wax a few week ago when they had it on special for just over £4! tbf it's not bad stuff at all around 50ml per bucket is needed too so not that bad!


Just realised that there are far more costcos in the uk than i thought haha

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Paul Nelson said:


> Yeah i paid £6 for it and £6 for their ultracare alloy wheel cleaner cant grumble, are you near edinburgh?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk





Paul Nelson said:


> Just realised that there are far more costcos in the uk than i thought haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


even at £6 its not bad value!

nope as it happens edinburgh costco is the furthest from me :lol: i'm in barnsley, so luckily i have leeds and sheffield branches similar distances away from me so just go to either of them


----------



## Welshquattro1

This arrived today to complete my set, got it off eBay! Got to thank dave-g for the help:thumb:


----------



## BaileyA3

Welshquattro1 said:


> This arrived today to complete my set, got it off eBay! Got to thank dave-g for the help:thumb:


How much did you pay if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## brodders1979

Still waiting on some glass cleaning cloths from rag master UK but my shopping spree over last week or so.





































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzel81

brodders1979 said:


> Still waiting on some glass cleaning cloths from rag master UK but my shopping spree over last week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Nice haul there fella, can I ask where you got the detailing brushes from please


----------



## brodders1979

Cheers... as a noob am starting from scratch so been focusing on the prep work and basics.

Detailing brushes were from Amazon.

AUTO RAE-CHEM Professional detailing brush set 5pcs https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01MROPPJF/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apap_FzecxVgmDRqKw

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dapman

More Bilt Hamber! Love it!


----------



## Theodordromer

50% off on both essence and essence plus so had to buy.
Cant wait to try it out tomorrow!!


----------



## Simonrev

Theodordromer said:


> 50% off on both essence and essence plus so had to buy.
> Cant wait to try it out tomorrow!!


Where from ?


----------



## nbray67

Theodordromer said:


> 50% off on both essence and essence plus so had to buy.
> Cant wait to try it out tomorrow!!


I already have Essence and love the stuff but where did you manage to get it at 50% off?


----------



## Dazzel81

brodders1979 said:


> Cheers... as a noob am starting from scratch so been focusing on the prep work and basics.
> 
> Detailing brushes were from Amazon.
> 
> AUTO RAE-CHEM Professional detailing brush set 5pcs https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01MROPPJF/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apap_FzecxVgmDRqKw
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Top man cheers for link :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81

Some recent purchases


----------



## tosh

Simonrev said:


> Where from ?


I would guess, somewhere in Sweden!


----------



## Paul Nelson

Dazzel81 said:


> Nice haul there fella, can I ask where you got the detailing brushes from please


Bh dsw is awesome youll love it, that grill and spoke brush is crap though i have the same one, doesnt last long so dont expect too much from it mate

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Nelson

Recently got a nice wee order from ez car care, got their snow foam (sub zero), apc/pre wash (citrus wash), cherry bomb shampoo, geo gel wheel cleaner, BFT drying towel, snow foam lance and tyre dressing applicators. Excuse the awful photo my mum took it and sent me it.


----------



## Paul Nelson

Paul Nelson said:


> Recently got a nice wee order from ez car care, got their snow foam (sub zero), apc/pre wash (citrus wash), cherry bomb shampoo, geo gel wheel cleaner, BFT drying towel, snow foam lance and tyre dressing applicators. Excuse the awful photo my mum took it and sent me it.


Also got a fish scale glass cleaning towel

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## peterdoherty




----------



## Short1e

Another great delivery from Nick Smeaton


----------



## Hereisphilly

Short1e said:


> Another great delivery from Nick Smeaton


I've seen these apps on his Instagram, but aren't they just those common cheap green and black ones cut in half?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Hereisphilly said:


> I've seen these apps on his Instagram, but aren't they just those common cheap green and black ones cut in half?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


They're like the Fireball ones


----------



## techtim

Trying to build up a collection of products to see what I like the best, still being a bit new to this detailing thing, but thoroughly enjoying it! Already got loads of Dodo Juice products, but thought I'd try some new stuff 

Yesterday was AF 3 stage Revitalize kit, AF Handy Puck Kit, AF Ultra Glaze

Today I got, AutoGlanz Infinate, AutoGlanz Synthseal, AutoGalnz Uber Scharz, AutoGlanz Ceara wax, Dodo Juice Future Armour, Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol, Dodo Juice Ferrous Dueller, Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro, Chemical Guys Fabric Clean plus a couple of drying towels, Microfibres, wax applicators ect

and I'm still waiting for some more AF products to arrive


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Just won a 70% full swissvax 200ml best of show wax for a price of a 50ml pot from eBay


----------



## nbray67

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Just won a 70% full swissvax 200ml best of show wax for a price of a 50ml pot from eBay


Is it gen though? (btw, that's not me putting a downer on it buddy)

Let us know what you think when you receive it.


----------



## Welshquattro1

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Just won a 70% full swissvax 200ml best of show wax for a price of a 50ml pot from eBay


Your getting some bargains on eBay lately Alex, well done:thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

nbray67 said:


> Is it gen though? (btw, that's not me putting a downer on it buddy)
> 
> Let us know what you think when you receive it.


 Yeh genuine.Was listed under computers.Wasn't coming up under waxes on search.Really thinning the stuff out now and just having a few boutique waxes.for the summer :thumb:


----------



## leeandfay

Bought this little and i mean little beauty

I've even bought it on holiday with me to correct any overnight bird etchings as our cottage is under shed loads of tree's - Now thats dedication

​









And these to ry (Koch Chemie) The Scholl is an old fave i like to use.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Welshquattro1 said:


> Your getting some bargains on eBay lately Alex, well done:thumb:


 Thanks mate I sent them a offer and was acreated. Couldn't resist tbh.That's me spent out for the summer :car:


----------



## swampy1977

I got some nice plush towels today from aliexpress

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tembaco

Thanks for the wonderfull service again John

M&K Rannouch 

























Sample Gold Rush Rally


----------



## Nidge76

Looks like these are decent quality.


----------



## lamb2729

Adam's Pumpkin Spice and Chocolate Mint detail sprays along with Carpet & Upholstery cleaner from the folks at Prestige Car Care. The detail sprays smell delicious


----------



## Dapman

New grit guards from CG cyclones, Bouncers Done & Dusted, worth a try I hope?


----------



## steelghost

My AliExpress Fine Clay Towel arrived today. £6!


----------



## Pug62

From Juicy Detailing today for £13.49:


----------



## leeandfay

Like that Pug - Nice branding


----------



## SheffSean

Tembaco said:


> Thanks for the wonderfull service again John
> 
> M&K Rannouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sample Gold Rush Rally


Strewth, that looks like posh gear :doublesho

Sean.


----------



## f4780y

Tembaco said:


> Thanks for the wonderfull service again John
> 
> M&K Rannouch
> 
> Sample Gold Rush Rally


Nice haul! John's service is second to none. 
Would love to see a review on the wax once you get a chance to use it.


----------



## Tembaco

@f4780y

I can do that, sure. Need to wait will my car is checked by the expertise. Somebody hit my front while i was parked and drived away. To bad for him i had a dashcam


----------



## BrummyPete

Got a clay mitt, ocd purple haze and a bottle of bd clean kryptonite 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue

New hose for the PW


----------



## Slammedorion

Today's Polished Bliss order...

Auto Finesse ObliTARate - 500 ml
Auto Finesse 160 mm Supreme - Pad (Cream)
Auto Finesse Lather - 5 L 
Atomiza Dispensing Pump 
Blackfire All Finish Paint - Protection - 473 ml
Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe - Drying Towel
Auto Finesse Spritz - 500 ml 
Auto Finesse Revive - 500 ml
Microfiber Madness Incredipad


----------



## pajd

Dodo Juice leather cleaning kit
AF iron out
Brush for cleaning leather 
12pk cheap sponges 
50 pack of screwfix microfibre cloths
2 drying towels from in2detailing
5 chemical resistant bottles with spray heads


----------



## swampy1977

steelghost said:


> My AliExpress Fine Clay Towel arrived today. £6!


Hi, have you used it already? I am thinking about getting clay mitt but I am scared it would mess up my paint.


----------



## steelghost

swampy1977 said:


> Hi, have you used it already? I am thinking about getting clay mitt but I am scared it would mess up my paint.


Haven't used it yet, but have already tried other clay mitts without any ill effects. I can see how they might marr if not properly lubricated but used with care (don't apply pressure!) and with lots of suds, I wouldn't expect you to have any problems.


----------



## Hereisphilly

£5 Bargain from Wilkos, great for prewash 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pug62

steelghost said:


> Haven't used it yet, but have already tried other clay mitts without any ill effects. I can see how they might marr if not properly lubricated but used with care (don't apply pressure!) and with lots of suds, I wouldn't expect you to have any problems.


Agree mate, used one the other week great piece of kit. :thumb:


----------



## Nidge76

Hereisphilly said:


> £5 Bargain from Wilkos, great for prewash


I've got this exact one. Can't go wrong for the price.


----------



## OrangeManDan

Hereisphilly said:


> £5 Bargain from Wilkos, great for prewash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Excuse my naivety but why use one of these rather than a snow foam lance? Are they better or do you mean using a citrus pre-wash/tfr?


----------



## Hereisphilly

OrangeManDan said:


> Excuse my naivety but why use one of these rather than a snow foam lance? Are they better or do you mean using a citrus pre-wash/tfr?


Yep, the latter, great for prewashes that aren't applied via lance

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc

Pug62 said:


> From Juicy Detailing today for £13.49:


Good stuff that, you will be impressed


----------



## Kam09

Nidge76 said:


> I've got this exact one. Can't go wrong for the price.


Going to have to get one at that price!


----------



## LewisChadwick7

steelghost said:


> Haven't used it yet, but have already tried other clay mitts without any ill effects. I can see how they might marr if not properly lubricated but used with care (don't apply pressure!) and with lots of suds, I wouldn't expect you to have any problems.


you got a link for the one you got SG? just had a look but there's a good choice as usual :lol:


----------



## steelghost

LewisChadwick7 said:


> you got a link for the one you got SG? just had a look but there's a good choice as usual


I got this one:

http://s.aliexpress.com/YJFJFJNj


----------



## SheffSean

Some Garry Deans infinate use detail juice and perfect soap.

Sean.


----------



## Hereisphilly

SheffSean said:


> Some Garry Deans infinate use detail juice and perfect soap.
> 
> Sean.


Used perfect soap at the weekend for the first time, very good

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jehanzeb

OCD Nebula &#55357;&#56835;

Kindest regards

J.


----------



## jamiepollock643

A whole dooka update, new osha pad, dooka wash, wheels, bleed and glass all to tryout at the weekend. Looking forward to them arriving!


----------



## J306TD

A delivery yesturday from Joe at AutoGlanz










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

Be interested to know what the AutoGlanz wheel shampoo is like.


----------



## steelghost

Nidge76 said:


> Be interested to know what the AutoGlanz wheel shampoo is like.


"SEARCH RESULTS FOR 'HOOPS'

Your search returns no results."
So new it isn't even on their website yet!


----------



## Short1e

Auto Smart Rep came by yesterday


----------



## SheffSean

Hereisphilly said:


> Used perfect soap at the weekend for the first time, very good
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


I'm glad about that, looking forward to using it once my shoulder is better, cheers mate.

Sean.

Sent using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Minimiller

There was a set on ebay with hoops in lost out by 70p otherwise i would have posted a review.

Apparently they preleased some sets in monthly comps and giveaways and so on

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

Short1e said:


> Auto Smart Rep came by yesterday


I like the Cobalt but im a little unsure on the Fusion....whats your opinion Ma'am.


----------



## Welshquattro1

A nice arrival today from Cartecuk, their Refinish kit and a some free samples. Looking forward to giving this a try out after see impressive results on Instagram and here.


----------



## Welshquattro1

Blackwatch said:


> I like the Cobalt but im a little unsure on the Fusion....whats your opinion bud.


You'll find that shortie is a lady. :thumb:


----------



## Blackwatch

Welshquattro1 said:


> You'll find that shortie is a lady. :thumb:


Whoops....and edited before anyone noticed


----------



## Kenan

Welshquattro1 said:


> You'll find that shortie is a lady. :thumb:


Made me remember this - 




(this is not aimed at Short1e, who I'm sure can use the ladies changing  )


----------



## Or6699

order today new s20 compound


----------



## MarkP80

Ordered some AluBright Deoxidiser from RaceGlaze to see if I can bring up some nasty looking alloy in the engine bay of the MX-5


----------



## Welshquattro1

MarkP80 said:


> Ordered some AluBright Deoxidiser from RaceGlaze to see if I can bring up some nasty looking alloy in the engine bay of the MX-5


Let us know how you get on, pics would be good:thumb: have a grubby looking intake manifold that could do with clean


----------



## todds

*What i bought today*

Bought Mitchell and king Lavender wax today and a pot of obsession zeal
regards 
todds


----------



## Short1e

Blackwatch said:


> I like the Cobalt but im a little unsure on the Fusion....whats your opinion Ma'am.


Quite liked it tbh, left the tyres really nice and with a satin finish. Not sure on how long it will last as I only applied it Monday afternoon.

Did you dilute yours or use neat?

...and I tried Cobalt but only on the door shuts as the paintwork had just had wet coat applied, so defeats the whole idea of using on the car when i'd just used the wet coat. I'm sure i'll find a car to try it out on though :thumb:


----------



## pump

an expensive toy :doublesho

just got a dolly and extension hose from car dryers uk for my new master blaster

master blaster bought from clean your car uk


----------



## wayne451

Got my drinker towel and the Peugeot optional extra velour boot carpet.


----------



## robwils

pump said:


> an expensive toy :doublesho
> 
> just got a dolly and extension hose from car dryers uk for my new master blaster
> 
> master blaster bought from clean your car uk


Been thinking about one of these, any good ?


----------



## DLGWRX02

Order placed Sunday from CYC arrived today.


----------



## Jue

Few things from Richard at Cumbriacarcare to keep the newly coated car looking good :detailer:


----------



## pump

robwils said:


> Been thinking about one of these, any good ?


A bit over priced for what it is but after a quick look yesterday should work fine just want to make a bracket or something to hold the 20 foot hose in place when i get time


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Jue said:


> Few things from Richard at Cumbriacarcare to keep the newly coated car looking good :detailer:


im in cumbria too, where is this guy located mate out of interest


----------



## MarkP80

Welshquattro1 said:


> Let us know how you get on, pics would be good:thumb: have a grubby looking intake manifold that could do with clean


Will do!


----------



## pump

my latest haul from the good folks at clean your car uk :thumb:


----------



## f4780y

pump said:


> an expensive toy :doublesho
> 
> just got a dolly and extension hose from car dryers uk for my new master blaster
> 
> master blaster bought from clean your car uk


Well Jealous! :doublesho


----------



## Jake99

lake country hydrotech pads, menzerna sampler, 3m masking tape, leather brush and foam applicators from clean your car


----------



## Peirre

I've just received a small order of a wo-wo clay mit and glass cloths. I'm still deciding on which glass sealer to buy for the windscreen.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Peirre said:


> I've just received a small order of a wo-wo clay mit and glass cloths. I'm still deciding on which glass sealer to buy for the windscreen.


angelwax h2go


----------



## Dapman

Bouncers Done & Dusted QD and CG Cyclone bucket guard! When the spending stop lol


----------



## charlie.

Soft99 King of Gloss Dark

Meguiars #80 (eBay bargain - one of my go to glazes)

Autoglym Tyre Gel


----------



## Jue

OvEr_KiLL said:


> im in cumbria too, where is this guy located mate out of interest


He's out west. Based in Egremont at moment. http://www.cumbriacarcare.com


----------



## Theodordromer

an order from cyc, Its time to remove some swirls and scratches :thumb:


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Fruitcake

Got a couple of Wax Planet panel pots, some WoWo applicators and lovely soft buffing cloths 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brodders1979

Fruitcake said:


> Got a couple of Wax Planet panel pots, some WoWo applicators and lovely soft buffing cloths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha those panel pots make the wowos look like dinner plate size!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fruitcake

Lol I hadn't really noticed that until now!
I get bored far too easily with wax so rarely buy full size pots - think the only one I've ever had is FK1000P and I still have well over half a tin of that 5 years later lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Nelson

Got an order in from ez car care containing 5ltrs of reigning iron fallout remover and 5 ltrs or citrus pre wash as well as a spray bottle for reigning iron.

Paid my local autosmart dealer a wee visit and picked up 5ltrs of brisk upholstery shampoo and a microfibre wash mitt (similar to the microfibre madness mitt). All in all a good day.









Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Peirre

I picked up a folding platform (jump up) from B&Q, they're on offer at my local branch (Doncaster) for £19 (£15.83+vat) http://www.diy.com/departments/mac-allister-free-standing-work-platform-h047m/1345853_BQ.prd


----------



## reks

First we had George, today we got Henry 😁


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just had adams waterless wash and a adams waterless towel delivered to get rid of bird muck


----------



## pajd

Paul Nelson said:


> Got an order in from ez car care containing 5ltrs of reigning iron fallout remover and 5 ltrs or citrus pre wash as well as a spray bottle for reigning iron.
> 
> Paid my local autosmart dealer a wee visit and picked up 5ltrs of brisk upholstery shampoo and a microfibre wash mitt (similar to the microfibre madness mitt). All in all a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


Whats that fallout remover like? How much was it?


----------



## Paul Nelson

pajd said:


> Whats that fallout remover like? How much was it?


Ive not used it yet but it was £30

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## f4780y

*WoWo's @ Ingliston Revival*

Despite the turn in the weather after a glorious couple of weeks, I had a great day at the Ingliston Revival.

Was a pleasure to meet Frazer Gordon from WoWo's in person. Lovely guy. 
He had a new V4 blend of his Butter Wax on sale today which is a little firmer than before, but I bagged myself one of the last tubs of the V3 blend as I like my Butter Wax, well, like butter... 

Oh, and got a nice little deal when picking up a bottle of QD too. Couldn't resist 



If anyone is going to the revival tomorrow (Sunday), make sure you pay Frazer a visit at the WoWo's tent. Great to see a Scottish Detailing Business supporting a Scottish Motoring Event!


----------



## Moet1974

M&K Lavender 3 of 12. Plus a Club ***** M&K Taiwan both 200 ml arrived today. Also the AG decon kit plus hydrseal. Bonus Cera wax 150ml. :thumb:


----------



## Nicklight23

Treated myself to a few early birthday presents. Thanks to clean your car!!!


----------



## Hereisphilly

Couple of deliveries from AG and Cyr with a couple of freebies thrown in
















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue

reks said:


> First we had George, today we got Henry 😁


Am sure they will be very happy together :thumb:


----------



## Paul Nelson

pajd said:


> Whats that fallout remover like? How much was it?


Used it today it seems to work pretty well but i would prefer if it were a bit more runny so it would mist easier when spraying

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Peirre

I've just received delivery of Angelwax's vision and H2go, so it looks like the windscreen it getting cleaned, decontaminated and sealed this weekend


----------



## LewisChadwick7

these 2 packages turned up this morning


----------



## Hereisphilly

Rare one off Facebook, brand new too









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## X6JTM

This!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Couple of bits from CYC arrived today


----------



## BrummyPete

Popped into shop and shine for the first time and picked these goodies up, tc is for my mate but the rest is mine









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

A few bit and pieces arrived today. Just the five waxes lol.



















I've used fuzion already and that's a belting wax, really looking forward to using the others. Thanks to Simonrev and Ads_cliov6 for the pleasant process.

Btw does anyone know if Royale should have a label on it too?


----------



## camerashy

Kiwami Extreme Gloss Hybrid Wax to try


----------



## Jue

Wilco said:


> A few bit and pieces arrived today. Just the five waxes lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used fuzion already and that's a belting wax, really looking forward to using the others. Thanks to Simonrev and Ads_cliov6 for the pleasant process.
> 
> Btw does anyone know if Royale should have a label on it too?


Your going to be busy :buffer:


----------



## Wilco

These are keepers and in my experience of the sample 2 kit should last a fair while.


----------



## Oobl

Replenished stock of Wo-Wo microfibres and thought I'd try out their wheel wash mitt


----------



## Hereisphilly

10m rubber hose from Q washers with a quick disconnect fitting at the PW end

Should stop the coily hose and hassle of trying to screw it in









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## finnie_1

Slims random orbital polisher.
Auto finesse revitalise kit


----------



## Davekelz

Time to spruce up some leather!


----------



## cossack

Far, far, far to many


----------



## SheffSean

5 Canyon spray bottles, ODK Cabin and a pair of detailing pro chenille wash mitts from the Rag Master, my misses is going to be busy when it arrives lol.

Sean.


Sent using Tapatalk HD


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

autofinesse exterior brush set best offer accepted on ebay  already have the interior one and its great


----------



## User101

Feynlab Wash and Detailer to go on top of Ceramic Lite









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pump

X6JTM said:


> This!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool buy was thinking of buying something like this. it work good?


----------



## Hereisphilly

User101 said:


> Feynlab Wash and Detailer to go on top of Ceramic Lite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Isn't that cleanyourride's photo?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## X6JTM

Have to say I haven't had the chance to use it yet but all the videos suggest it'll be good. Bought it from eBay as a reconditioned unit though you'd swear it was brand new and it's got a 12 month guarantee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1

Hereisphilly said:


> Isn't that cleanyourride's photo?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yeah it was and it looks like they have been banned aswell


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Rabidracoon28

Hereisphilly said:


> Isn't that cleanyourride's photo?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It certainly is


----------



## Hereisphilly

Rabidracoon28 said:


> It certainly is


Thought so!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## AndyA4TDI

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


You do love your Micro Prime:lol:


----------



## ibiza55

Adams Rinseless wash and some microfibre cloths. Top quality products.


----------



## Welshquattro1

Managed to get the last one of these.


----------



## mikeycivic

Bought a pile of new cloths and some Auto Finesse Iron Out as been reading its one of the best for wheels etc... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

Small order last week, only getting to try them out today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

5litres of G101 from the auto smart stall at a local car show today. Have seen loads of people talk about it but no idea how to use it yet


----------



## Hereisphilly

scooobydont said:


> 5litres of G101 from the auto smart stall at a local car show today. Have seen loads of people talk about it but no idea how to use it yet


1:40 for interior work
1:10 for exterior work
1:4 for degreasing tyres

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 306dean

I've just ordered the following;
500ml Scholl S20 black
1x yellow hex logic pad
1x blue hex logic pad
1x green hex logic pad
Woo woo leather cream


----------



## bigkahunaburger

I've bought Victoria Wax QD, Angelwax Enigma QED, a Scholl Concepts pad brush and a California Car Scents cube air freshener (strawberries and cream- getting in a bit early lol)


----------



## Minimiller

Well ordered a few days ago

Autoglanz 5L Fallout
Autoglanz 5L Glass Cleaner
Autoglanz 500mL Vision
Autoglanz bottles and triggers x 3
wowo glass cloths
some other bits I cant remember and a detailing spray smooth velvet!

And the two free goodies I get with the orders which I don't know what they are yet !


----------



## bradleymarky

Used groupon to buy a vax 6131t for £67.99.
My son kept telling me to try it and glad I did.


----------



## efcbluepete

Nanolex Matte wash and protect kit and a Chipex kit for the GFs Alfa Mito QV in Matte Grigio Magnesio. I foresee me putting in many hours to keep that car in decent nick!


----------



## Welshquattro1

Another wax arrived this week


----------



## dan4291

Welshquattro1 said:


> Another wax arrived this week


Snap! (although mine's a sample!)


----------



## chris139ryan




----------



## brodders1979

Gonna give this a go .....









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## brodders1979

Also won a 30ml pot of infinity wax super gloss on the bay for 4 quid. Anyone had any experience of using this?









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234

brodders1979 said:


> Also won a 30ml pot of infinity wax super gloss on the bay for 4 quid. Anyone had any experience of using this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It's quite good, easy going on and spreads well. Beading is quite nice


----------



## LewisChadwick7

some magic trees


----------



## pump

A


----------



## pump

LewisChadwick7 said:


> some magic trees


I will take two :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

pump said:


> I will take two :thumb:


try your local asda these were on offer


----------



## steelghost

These three have been on my list to try for some time...


----------



## Hereisphilly

Another bargain off fb









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Hereisphilly said:


> Another bargain off fb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Are those the Auto Finesse ones?


----------



## Pittsy

This little lot turned up the other day :thumb:


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## OvEr_KiLL

steelghost said:


> Are those the Auto Finesse ones?


they look like it man, ive just bought some new ones off ebay for best offer exactly the same  i have the interior brush and its awesome


----------



## Soapybubbles

OvEr_KiLL said:


> they look like it man, ive just bought some new ones off ebay for best offer exactly the same  i have the interior brush and its awesome


Gotta link?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Soapybubbles said:


> Gotta link?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auto-Fine...888640?hash=item25c874d040:g:vLgAAOSwux5YN~-w
enjoy


----------



## Moet1974

steelghost said:


> These three have been on my list to try for some time...


Aside from the PERL which I already have the other 3 are on my shopping list also. Did you get them all from the same place bud? :thumb:


----------



## steelghost

Moet1974 said:


> Aside from the PERL which I already have the other 3 are on my shopping list also. Did you get them all from the same place bud? :thumb:


Yeah all from CYC :thumb:

(First time shopping there, excellent service, I'll be back!)


----------



## linuxrob

As the El Cheapo wash and wax is nearly gone got some real shampoo, Bilt hamber Autowash at my local detailing supplier Wax Worx here in Darlington for £11.00

http://www.waxworx.uk/shop/browse-all-products/prewash/bilt-hamber-auto-wash/

Looking forward to washing bike and car after the Thunderstorm we will enevitably get on Bank holiday monday.

Saving up for a Professor Plush soon. Great service and and helpful advice.

Rob B


----------



## brodders1979

This arrived today. I must admit the feel and quality of it is awesome considering it was half the price of my previous one.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## alfa.rbt

[URL=http://s1188.photobucket.com/user/alfa-rbt/media/P1040411.jpg.html]


----------



## Soapybubbles

£7 from euro car parts










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Soapybubbles said:


> £7 from euro car parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooh new trigger, wonder if it's better than the old one?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ncd

Hereisphilly said:


> Ooh new trigger, wonder if it's better than the old one?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's just as good, just less 'grabby'.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55

*Tubes*



pump said:


> A


Nice buys, can I ask, where did you get the measure tubes from?


----------



## hyburnate

ncd said:


> It's just as good, just less 'grabby'.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Ooooo that may be an excuse to buy a bottle...


----------



## Moet1974

ncd said:


> It's just as good, just less 'grabby'.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I think he meant does the new trigger deliver the product better as the old style ones just squirted it out rather than a mist. :thumb:


----------



## ncd

Moet1974 said:


> I think he meant does the new trigger deliver the product better as the old style ones just squirted it out rather than a mist. :thumb:


Doh! Sorry, completely misread that. The stuff still squirts out instead of mist unfortunately. I just spray it onto a cloth though. Great stuff still.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

Took advantage of the carbon collective discount, ordered some repel, 12 air fresheners as they're amazing, a wash mitt, and a glass cloth. Oh and a sticker :lol::thumb:


----------



## pump

ibiza55 said:


> Nice buys, can I ask, where did you get the measure tubes from?


hi ibiza i just got them on e-bay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172232045...49&var=471056146207&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## pump

brodders1979 said:


> This arrived today. I must admit the feel and quality of it is awesome considering it was half the price of my previous one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


have you got a link?


----------



## brodders1979

pump said:


> have you got a link?


Here you go pal.... Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291806144423

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4291

Dodo Juice Lime Prime from the open day at Juicy Detailing.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

the last 5L bilt hamber auto foam from polished bliss


----------



## Soapybubbles

OvEr_KiLL said:


> the last 5L bilt hamber auto foam from polished bliss


Bought this stuff a few weeks back

So good at removing dirt.

Very impressed me indeed


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Soapybubbles said:


> Bought this stuff a few weeks back
> 
> So good at removing dirt.
> 
> Very impressed me indeed


yep swapped odk pro cleanse with someone for 2.5L and loved the stuff so i bought it  cleans very well indeed, 2 inches in a lance filled with warm water and away you go


----------



## JayMac

The mother in law just gave me this lot! Anyone used any of this? Any thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Epic delivery from Jay and eBay for the snow Foam Lance & angled Lance 



Waxstock prep


----------



## Hereisphilly

Alfieharley1 said:


> Epic delivery from Jay and eBay for the snow Foam Lance & angled Lance
> 
> 
> 
> Waxstock prep


I'm after an angled lance, where did you get yours from and can you cast any light on how the jet size numbering system works?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1

Hereisphilly said:


> I'm after an angled lance, where did you get yours from and can you cast any light on how the jet size numbering system works?


I'd be interested In this aswell


----------



## markcaughey

Alfieharley1 said:


> Epic delivery from Jay and eBay for the snow Foam Lance & angled Lance
> 
> 
> 
> Waxstock prep


Nice :thumb: The angled lance is a great add on for the Karcher machines, huge improvement over the standard one :thumb:

Mines has the 40 degree tip, I also have just ordered the compact lace for wheels 40 degree tip also.

















:thumb:



Hereisphilly said:


> I'm after an angled lance, where did you get yours from and can you cast any light on how the jet size numbering system works?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I got mine from eBay store - pressure washer parts


----------



## Short1e

Delivery from Auto Glanz :thumb:


----------



## silky

well being new to all this even though i,ve been lurking for a few years with occassional posts, just bought white insignia and need to keep it clean , placed an order with in2detailing for a new foam lance, some korrosol. clay bar, snow foam and tar remover , never used the bilt hamber stuff before or the Tac tar remover before so giving them a go ,








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LewisChadwick7

another 10 air fresheners from asda... this time the leather ones as they were priced up at 15p each :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

Just received two bottles of Sonax BSD, only £14.13 delivered from Euro Car Parts using the recent Bank Holiday discount code. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## dak2v

Couldn't decide which one to get so bought both. Delivered today looking forward to trying both

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

professor plush! awesome drying towel.. is the silverback split in the middle or glued like the professor plush?


----------



## dak2v

OvEr_KiLL said:


> professor plush! awesome drying towel.. is the silverback split in the middle or glued like the professor plush?


Soon as I open them will let you know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brodders1979

Few things from bank holiday weekend boredom shopping. Still waiting on a few more!

I ordered infinity wax rapid detailer v3 but for some reason I got sent the feynlab detailer. Don't think I'll be kicking up a fuss on that one 👍









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Naith

dak2v said:


> Couldn't decide which one to get so bought both. Delivered today looking forward to trying both
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be really interested in seeing the comparisons between the 2 towels... :thumb:


----------



## Short1e




----------



## dak2v

Naith said:


> I'd be really interested in seeing the comparisons between the 2 towels... :thumb:


Yeah will definitely let you know got to wash the fecks towel before l use it


----------



## Peter77

They smell awesome









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashers16

Also some hex logic pads and some spray bottles









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## EGMW

Turtlewax pro t10 T30 Tff 1 Litre bottles at completemotoring.com for under £30!


----------



## Oldsparky

Just received a nice parcel from Mitchell and King









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzel81

Oldsparky said:


> Just received a nice parcel from Mitchell and King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you let me know what you think of the snow foam please?


----------



## Oldsparky

Will do just bought on impulse really needed the pure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzel81

Oldsparky said:


> Will do just bought on impulse really needed the pure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok mate cheers :thumb:


----------



## Sam534

First set of polishing gear


----------



## MDC250




----------



## mickmills

*bought today*

just been into Clean And Shiny on their first and last Saturday open days

Great service and honest sensible advice


----------



## Leopold

I've bought some Valet Pro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner has i have read up that it is highly recommended:thumb:


----------



## markcaughey

Gtechniq QD and Short pressure washer lance showed up this morning :thumb:


----------



## tosh

Some Soft99 arrived










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oneleg

Dragons breath, autofinnese avalanche snow foam and polishing booth glass sealant, not used any yet but all came recommended!


----------



## Short1e

Had another delivery from Nick Smeaton, more towels and this time the new Cartect Product Range.

Towels will be uploaded later :thumb:


----------



## brodders1979

Primal detail birthday offer purchase









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Better pic, with everything I ordered :doublesho


----------



## Moet1974

Short1e said:


> Better pic, with everything I ordered :doublesho


Where do I order Laura? Imran (In2) and John(M&K) chuck a few sweets in or a caramel bar. Looks like you get a family tub of heroes!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Short1e

Moet1974 said:


> Where do I order Laura? Imran (In2) and John(M&K) chuck a few sweets in or a caramel bar. Looks like you get a family tub of heroes!!! :lol::lol::lol:


Haha they're my sisters lol

He's on Instagram @nick_smeaton 👍🏻


----------



## Jue

Short1e said:


> Haha they're my sisters lol
> 
> He's on Instagram @nick_smeaton 👍🏻


Sorry for the daft question  but how do you buy stuff off him on instagram


----------



## Short1e

Jue said:


> Sorry for the daft question  but how do you buy stuff off him on instagram


Send him a DM 👍🏻


----------



## Sharpy296

Gone a bit nuts... Bought some Obsession stuff...

- Tar Remover
- Fallout Remover
- Snow Foam
- Car Wash
- Trim protector

Also bought some Lake Country Polishing pads for the DA, the SEAT needs so light correction so going to be trying out the DA and all the above on that.


----------



## Clarkey-88

I finally bit the bullet and bought a George 



Weather was crap today so I tried it out on these indoors. Pretty impressed


----------



## Moet1974

Flex Xfe arrived today. First impressions are very good. Build quality is excellent. Ergonomics are just right. Testing will begin on Sunday. I think Rupes should be a little worried!!! :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Brick Top

Snow foam Lance arrived combined with blizzard snow foam from i2detailing a couple of days ago, hoping for some decent weather at the weekend to try them out!


----------



## Short1e

A nice Chemical Guys Delivery


----------



## brodders1979

Something to keep me entertained "indoors" while we endure this weather.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoEvo8

Some aquanil ready for upcoming shows(if my car ever gets fixed) and some poorboys bird s##t remover for the wifes civic who has to park under trees at work, and a new wash mit.









Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Typeroz

More wax


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

new version of cemical guys pina colada air freshener from clean and shiny


----------



## Webarno

Bought a bottle of the famous Bouncers Done and Dusted to ty out. 
Hope it's as good as everyone says!


----------



## mr.t

Past few days...

finishkare fk425.great product

power maxed tft top product

now some gteq quick detailer great beading..

and gteq t2. i havent tried it before but for 4.99 worth a punt.Running low on zaino which is very good but i want to try something bit cheaper.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

ODK Attire tyre/trim dressing from thedetailingbooth


----------



## sistersvisions




----------



## MAXI-MILAN

From Alex (Ads_ClioV6) :thumb: Thank you very much for free gift Pinnacle Gold Plush MF and silk pouch.


----------



## Short1e

Few bits delivered over the last couple of days.

I took advantage of the upto 50% off Dodo Juice with Clean & Shiny





A replacement trigger from Slim's Detailing :thumb:



and....

All this from Elite Car Care for a brand new Macan this weekend, and a Golf GTI Mk7 once it arrives


----------



## brodders1979

Not that exciting but looking forward to using it with AG AIO









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahin4114

Some new wheel woolies, a new drying towel, a gyeon mitt and some Blackfire shampoo on their way in time for the weekend. Car's just being done, so it's the bikes turn. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

This arrived yesterday...



I seem to have become a bit of a polisher addict. ..


----------



## Teufel

MBRuss said:


> This arrived yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to have become a bit of a polisher addict. ..


Mini or Duetto ?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

my first AutoGlanz order arrived yesterday from the sales


----------



## Short1e

LewisChadwick7 said:


> my first AutoGlanz order arrived yesterday from the sales


You picked up some pretty awesome products there :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Short1e said:


> You picked up some pretty awesome products there :thumb:


from what i read i shouldn't be dissapointed  gutted i jumped the gun though could've got 5l of bug off for a few quid more


----------



## Jue

LewisChadwick7 said:


> my first AutoGlanz order arrived yesterday from the sales


Let's know what you think of that Smooth Velvet :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Jue said:


> Let's know what you think of that Smooth Velvet :thumb:


sure will :thumb: i'm eager to try it tbh after all i've seen posted about it :doublesho


----------



## Ben_W

Just bought me some Orchard Autocare Glitz......


----------



## Beemerjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kosta991

Both some Nano ceramic products today... 
Nano ceramic 9h coat
Nano ceramic leather 
Nano ceramic soft
Nano ceramic remover


----------



## Short1e

Couple more bits arrived

New tape, different width to the 3M



...and a new gizmo! The mini Rotary, £65 including the pads


----------



## Welshquattro1

Short1e said:


> ...and a new gizmo! The mini Rotary, £65 including the pads


I was very tempted to get one but my car has had different ideas :wall:


----------



## great gonzo

New supplies to try out.



Gonz.


----------



## Dazzel81

More excellent service from [email protected] http://www.in2detailing.co.uk


----------



## steelghost

Short1e said:


> Couple more bits arrived
> 
> New tape, different width to the 3M
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a new gizmo! The mini Rotary, £65 including the pads


Interesting - does that run off a Dremel?


----------



## Hereisphilly

steelghost said:


> Interesting - does that run off a Dremel?


It actually runs off a rotary

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

steelghost said:


> Interesting - does that run off a Dremel?





Hereisphilly said:


> It actually runs off a rotary
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yep runs off a rotary


----------



## MBRuss

Teufel said:


> Mini or Duetto ?


Mini. 

It's my first Rupes machine, so I'm looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## JayMac

Just got back from holiday with all this waiting on me 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1

Well my order form Dan at ODK arrived. A big Thanks to Dan for putting up with me as I kept adding to the order which started a few months ago.lol



The large pot without a label is Waxedjunkies Tropical Hybrid so I now have the complete set.lol. Think I might have a addiction to wax:doublesho:lol:


----------



## dave-g

That's a big order haha


----------



## Welshquattro1

Think I might have got carried away.lol


----------



## Jue

Welshquattro1 said:


> Think I might have got carried away.lol


No such thing :lol:


----------



## dchapman88

Not bought, but given to me.
Someone has impeccable taste









Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## bigalc

Welshquattro1 said:


> Well my order form Dan at ODK arrived. A big Thanks to Dan for putting up with me as I kept adding to the order which started a few months ago.lol
> 
> 
> 
> The large pot without a label is Waxedjunkies Tropical Hybrid so I now have the complete set.lol. Think I might have a addiction to wax:doublesho:lol:


Awsome collection of stuff there from Odk.


----------



## bigalc

dchapman88 said:


> Not bought, but given to me.
> Someone has impeccable taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Very nice, something i have been meaning to try


----------



## LewisChadwick7

these arrived saturday for a grand total of £4.50


----------



## Jue

LewisChadwick7 said:


> these arrived saturday for a grand total of £4.50


Bargain of the week :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

LewisChadwick7 said:


> these arrived saturday for a grand total of £4.50


How on earth did you manage that?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Jue said:


> Bargain of the week :thumb:


not half 



Hereisphilly said:


> How on earth did you manage that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


won it through the OW lotto draw comp bought 3 tickets at £1.50 each haha  luckily for me 1 of them was a winner


----------



## Kam09

Prima amigo and chemical guy butter wet wax at bargain prices.. and pot of r222


----------



## dave-g

Two more waxes that I really didn't need but really wanted yesterday:wall::lol:


----------



## MDC250

dave-g said:


> Two more waxes that I really didn't need but really wanted yesterday:wall::lol:


Which are...spill!


----------



## dave-g

A pair of auto finesse originals :argie:

To go with the other 4 :lol:


----------



## MDC250

Very nice


----------



## ah234

https://www.caraudiocentre.co.uk/product_m-retroscents-sw2dpack_p-40110.htm

Because I couldn't say no at that price


----------



## ashleyman

Planning a big old detail at the weekend. This was the final load to order, LSP, polishes and all the other bits are already here and ready to go


----------



## pump

Ordered this not sure what it be like but i will give it a try at the weekend


----------



## TurboThredders

Just bought CSL, Exo V3 and a few other bits from David at Perfectly Cleaned. 

Just need to give the car a :buffer: first!


----------



## Naddy37

Couple bits from Powermaxed.

If they're as good as their Jet Wash 'n' Wax, I'll be happy


----------



## markcaughey

When your microfibre match your product :lol:










Nice couple of deliveries today !

Some new Korean microfibre from In2 Detailing and also some CarPro Ech2o to try out as a quick detailer.


















Just tried some of the Ech2o in the top lid of my toolbox and I'm liking it already :thumb: Hopefully it will do as well on the car when I get around to it, its certainly the cheapest QD I have bought so far with the great dilution ratio :thumb:


----------



## ah234

ah234 said:


> https://www.caraudiocentre.co.uk/product_m-retroscents-sw2dpack_p-40110.htm
> 
> Because I couldn't say no at that price


Arrived today, happy days


----------



## MDC250

Naddy37 said:


> Couple bits from Powermaxed.
> 
> If they're as good as their Jet Wash 'n' Wax, I'll be happy


Wheel cleaner is very good and the TFR is also excellent, think you may like it more than the JW&W.


----------



## Rob D 88

Cheeky few bits from AutoGlanz to try! I already have Spritzer and I think it's brilliant so just topped up with a bit more. Thought I would give Alkalloy and Infinite a try as the deals on the weekend were superb!









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Funkyunderpants

A few goodies waiting for me when I got home today. It will be my first time using a fallout remover. I wish I'd read the label before I opened it up and took a sniff, jee wizz that stuff stinks!!


----------



## K777mk2

Paints4u touch up kit for my OH mini Cooper (practice before I tackle the Panamera)

-disappointed with the packaging, rammed into a jiffy pack, and the red paint had leaked a tad, just hope i dont make a hash of it.


----------



## macmain

hey guys.. 
just started to collect some gear.. trying to get it all together before i set too..

picked a few items up today from the polishing booth at Leyland


----------



## DLGWRX02

I hate this site. Almost out of ONR so thought I would do a bit of online retail therapy and come away with this little order.


----------



## Fraser911

DLGWRX02 said:


> I hate this site. Almost out of ONR so thought I would do a bit of online retail therapy and come away with this little order.


You have got to love cleanyourcar :lol: need 1 thing end up buying stuff you don't even need :lol:
That's brilliant need a ONR end up spending 185. :tumbleweed:


----------



## macmain

Fraser911 said:


> You have got to love cleanyourcar :lol: need 1 thing end up buying stuff you don't even need :lol:
> That's brilliant need a ONR end up spending 185. :tumbleweed:


yer i hear ya.. went in to the polishing booth for a bottle of polish .. spent £50:lol:


----------



## pump

*Halfords 3 for 2*

Halfords 3 for 2 promotion on meguiars so i had to really :thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92

pump said:


> Halfords 3 for 2 promotion on meguiars so i had to really :thumb:


how much did you pay for it bud? nice stuff to use but I've shelved my bottle as heard it's harsh on lsp


----------



## Clarkey-88

Bought myself a mini detailing shed today. Got to get some drawers to put Mf cloths, brushes ect , but I'm quite happy with it. My Jet wash is just a tad to tall to fit, so I might cut a bit out of the shelf so I can get it in. Everything on the shelf has just been thrown on for now, I'm going to sort it out tomorrow

454 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr
456 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## dave-g

How much did that one cost you pal?


----------



## Clarkey-88

dave-g said:


> How much did that one cost you pal?


It was £99 from Argos. They do a Midi or XL. The XL one was only £10 more, so I went with that one


----------



## pump

lemansblue92 said:


> how much did you pay for it bud? nice stuff to use but I've shelved my bottle as heard it's harsh on lsp


I have never had a issue with it and dont overthink it like some people do with every product. I would also use adams red wash and chemical guys glossworkz.

I tend to buy 3 of them when on the 3 for 2 offer in halfofds. I think the total was €40/£36


----------



## Indi

I got two 25l buckets and grit guards, 
but I have a hole in one of my buckets, 
so am waiting for a replacement..


----------



## pump

Indi said:


> I got two 25l buckets and grit guards,
> but I have a hole in one of my buckets,
> so am waiting for a replacement..


Who did you get them from?


----------



## Indi

pump said:


> Who did you get them from?


Cheep place on ebay, great customer service, but thin buckets, 
Perfect for holding water, but not good if you get angry with them..

Linky below
Red & Black

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25L-RED-P...679682?hash=item3abfc85242:g:EREAAOSwAuNW7YhH

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scratch-S...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25L-BLACK...679803?hash=item3abfc852bb:g:1hoAAOSwxvxW7Yje

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scratch-S...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## nbray67

dave-g said:


> How much did that one cost you pal?


They're a cracking storage unit Dave.

I use ours as a log store and I fill it full of sawn logs and the floor/walls don't distort (it is sat on levelled slabs btw) and it's completely waterproof.


----------



## Clarkey-88

nbray67 said:


> They're a cracking storage unit Dave.
> 
> I use ours as a log store and I fill it full of sawn logs and the floor/walls don't distort (it is sat on levelled slabs btw) and it's completely waterproof.


That's good to hear. I was a bit skeptical about having my DA, steam cleaner & George in there just in case it leaked. I've added some more in there today. Think I'm gonna have to get rid of some stuff, it just looks a mess Lol


----------



## Clarkey-88

Picked these up today from my local Autoglym rep. Also got some proper AG labels to stick on my bottles 

Untitled by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


__
https://flic.kr/p/WCnk3F
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## dave-g

Picture above shows just how much you can get in them, I've been tempted for where I am now but never actually got one, may have to now!


----------



## Danjc

dave-g said:


> Picture above shows just how much you can get in them, I've been tempted for where I am now but never actually got one, may have to now!


I have not long got one for garden stuff and it's spot on, it's a lot bigger than I thought it would be and not a bad price at £80.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B007Z0LBCY/ref=oh_aui_i_sh_post_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## molsal

Keter make excellent garden storage and sheds, I have the later,and we often get 70mph+ winds here in the dales and it stands up well to this treatment along with driving rain.


----------



## Jdm owner

Needed some glass care, ended up getting another mitt and some polish..


----------



## camerashy

CarPro Merino Wool Wash Mitt and some CG Butter Wet Wax......wanted to try this liquid wax for some time now.


----------



## MDC250

Some storage for my Zymol waxes


----------



## Derekh929

MDC250 said:


> Some storage for my Zymol waxes


I knew it would not be long till I seen you in this thread


----------



## MDC250

You know me too well Derek 

I've had other bits recently but I'm behaving.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

swapped a tin of soft 99 fusso dark for soft 99 king of gloss with someone off facebook


----------



## pump

Amazon buy . . . Not as advertised


----------



## 2Legit

Victoria Wax - Concours 
Menzerna Powerlock
Some Amazon drying towels to try out and microfibres. Can never have enough!


----------



## lemansblue92

this came through today not tried it before, £10 + free p+p from polished bliss


----------



## Wilco

Half mask respirator and finally some knee pads. Hardly glamorous but needed.


----------



## vsideboy

clarkey you could fix some dowels across the inside of the doors slightly below the shelf that you could hang some of your spray bottles from maybe, that might free up a little space on the shelf? Looks like there's plenty of room above the vacuum for hanging bottles.


----------



## Shorthand

where do i start - this is only from e-bay lol


10x 50W LED Flood Light 6000-6500K Cool White 
2800W Dryer Heater Blaster Blower Black
Vikan Professional Vehicle Car Detailing Valeting Brush 
VALET PRO FOAM DETAILING VENT BRUSH X5 
3 pcs Car Cleaning Brush Set Alloy Wheel + Microfibre No Metal + Grill & Spoke
T Cut Chrome Metal Cleaner & Polish Restorer Paste 
Genuine Pro Kleen Pressure Wash Shampoo Snow Foam 10L


----------



## Smanderson117

Not today but last thing I got was AG glass polish and 000 grade wire wool from CYC ready to clean the mrs' windscreen in preparation for the Angelwax H2GO I got direct

Really impressed with Angelwax as well, my order was sub £15 on one product and they gave me a free sample of interior plastic dressing, shampoo and an air freshener!


----------



## gibee

Bought this little lot from CYC. It's coming Friday... which feels like an age away 

I've been hankering after a new polisher for a while now, but just couldn't justify it... but now I've found excuse  I've had my new to me car for 6 months now and I just can't un-see the orange peel, it is shocking. When i'm out and about all i see are cars with flawless paint. Yesterday it was a black F Type on the M25, it's paint was flawless, so flat, the reflection was really crisp. So it was one of those, 'gonna need a bigger boat' purchases, as i don't think the old polisher could hack the denim pads 

Planning on just reducing it on doors and wings, the PTG readings are ok, but still play it safe as its factory paint. I'd love to go all KDS on it, but it's a daily driver 

1 x Vertool 'Force Drive' - Sonax Kit
1 x Meguiars Soft Buff 4" Foam Cutting Pad Pkg/2
1 x Chemical Guys - Yellow Quantum Pad 6.5"
2 x Chemical Guys - Orange Quantum Pad 6.5"
2 x Chemical Guys - White Light-Medium Polishing Quantum Pad 6.5"
6 x CarPro - Denim Orange Peel Removal Pads 135mm
1 x CarPro Reset - Intensive Car Shampoo Size - 1000ml Bottle
1 x CarPro - Iron X (1000ml)
1 x CarPro - Hydro2 Lite Size - 1 Litre

4" pads are for the old polisher 

Cheers
Gi


----------



## jamie7755

Few new bits today


----------



## iannidan

*This from polished Bliss*


----------



## Welshquattro1

I got earlier this week a Limited edition Klin Korea drying towel in support of the Manchester Appeal and a pot of Obsession wax's Limited edition Aura from the sales section from Wayne


----------



## Verona

Only just started getting into detailing and spent a small fortune already. Today I have bought some Auto glanz bug off and some vanilla air freshener.


----------



## Tashfeen

Folks, can I ask for some guidance. A colleague at work mentioned the other day to use AG SRP on alloys (Diamond Cut) before wheel sealant. I have never heard of it before. Is it a good idea or should I try avoiding the colleague for any future detailing tips 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Tashfeen said:


> Folks, can I ask for some guidance. A colleague at work mentioned the other day to use AG SRP on alloys (Diamond Cut) before wheel sealant. I have never heard of it before. Is it a good idea or should I try avoiding the colleague for any future detailing tips
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never heard this before, srp is full of fillers and isn't something I'd put on alloys as it won't withstand the higher temperatures

I'd just apply the sealant

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tashfeen

Mikej857 said:


> Never heard this before, srp is full of fillers and isn't something I'd put on alloys as it won't withstand the higher temperatures
> 
> I'd just apply the sealant
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Cheers buddy. No more detailing discussions with him then 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoEvo8

Popped in to the Slims detailing tent at Goodwood FOS yesterday and bought this lot. They are a great bunch of guys and thanks to them for the free keyring and the redvine 









Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikster

*Arrived today*

From Polished Bliss!


----------



## 350Chris

Councers Check the Fleck
Bouncers Fortify
CochChemie Green Star
ONR
Poorboys Bug Squash
Bouncers Sherbet Fizz air freshener
Bouncers drop and roll QD


----------



## steelghost

Absolutely nowt for me for a wee while now, but the garage is getting a new roof, does that count? :lol:


----------



## gibee

NeoEvo8 said:


> Popped in to the Slims detailing tent at Goodwood FOS yesterday and bought this lot. They are a great bunch of guys and thanks to them for the free keyring and the redvine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Dang! I didnt know there was a detailing tent at the show.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoEvo8

gibee said:


> Dang! I didnt know there was a detailing tent at the show.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


There were a couple there. I only went to Slims as i had used them before and always had good customer service from them. And a wide range of products.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

Just got this lot delivered, cheers to John at M&K!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kosta991

Some stuff arrived...


----------



## Clarkey-88

Mikej857 said:


> Never heard this before, srp is full of fillers and isn't something I'd put on alloys as it won't withstand the higher temperatures
> 
> I'd just apply the sealant
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk





Tashfeen said:


> Cheers buddy. No more detailing discussions with him then
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I just say that there's absolutely nothing wrong with polishing wheels with SRP then adding a Sealant. There may be something out there that might be better, but it would still work. It does have fillers, but they could help with the end result depending on the wheels condition. Your wheels wont get anywhere near a temperature that would kill SRP, in normal day to day driving they'll barley get warm. A cars bodywork will reach a MUCH higher temperature being in the sun in the summer and SRP is fine in those conditions


----------



## Hereisphilly

Gearing up for my new car and it's prep on Saturday









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Blackfire gloss enhancing polish from polishedbliss with free delivery as always


----------



## mrbig1

Hereisphilly said:


> Gearing up for my new car and it's prep on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Nice~ Would you share some information about that light system?
Thanks!


----------



## ollienoclue

Bough another haul of stuff, including an Uber XL, a gert can of KC greenstar plus some other goodies which I will report back on once I have actually given them a go. Hunting the down was a complete sod but came heavily recommended by a Porsche owning friend of mine...


----------



## Hereisphilly

mrbig1 said:


> Nice~ Would you share some information about that light system?
> Thanks!


Thanks, yeah it's a sealey cri colour match torch

400 lumen max light output (same as the scangrip sunmatch), 2600mah rechargeable battery that gives 4-5 hours run time, rubberised coating, magentic swivel base

Great torch and the light output is nuts, all for £43 delivered

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairley_46

in addition to buying a Rupes Bigfoot Deluxe kit off this forum the other day









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue

And now I am shopping for a DA. If nothing else it will save the grief of applying SRP and wax by hand.


----------



## nbray67

A little delivery from Auto Allure seem as they had Rapidcoat and their Shampoo on a decent deal.
They chucked in a Tyre coating sample too.


----------



## Kyle_241

Got my phantom si02 today, looks fantastic and colour is epic.


----------



## Tembaco

White the priceless service of John.


----------



## vsideboy

blimey Tembaco, is it pay day?


----------



## dan4291

My first order from AutoGlanz. Spar-Tar tar remover, Blood Tonic fallout remover, Wo-Wo Wheel Mitt and Alloy Wheel Drying Towel. Spent enough to get a free 1L bottle of Bug Off too!


----------



## Tembaco

vsideboy said:


> blimey Tembaco, is it pay day?


Nobody whan't to sell waxes anymore on the forum. So i need to buy them by John


----------



## puntohgt77

Treated myself to this little lot to go with my recently purchased DAS 6 Pro from the classifieds on here.

Was going to give my car a good going over this weekend and get to grips with the Das before having a go on my wifes car but chopped my car in yesterday!!

Still tempted to have a quick go on my car tomorrow :buffer::buffer:


----------



## Indi

*Sometime ago but never used*
DA Pro
AB Super Snow Foam 5L
*Sometime in May*
Hexlogic pads 
Orange 3" & 5.5"
Blue 3" & 5.5"
Black 3" & 5.5"
CG Jet seal 109
CG wet Mirror Finish
CG Scratch + Swirl B gone
Parkside Pressure washer Lidl
*26.06.2017*
1x 25L Red Bucket (Replaced by the seller as had a hole in it)
1x 25L Black Bucket (Buckets will be replaced with stronger ones next time)
1x Red Grit Guards
1x Black Grit Guards 
*In the 11 days since*
2x 500ml Tardis
2x 500ml Purple rain
20x Yellow Microfiber cloths (For body)
20x Black Microfiber cloths (For Body) (will replace whatever colour is the better cloth)
5x Blue Microfiber cloths (Wheels Only)
Poorboys Black Hole show glaze
4x Noodle Mits Different colours (2 for body 2 for Wheels)
5x Microfiber drying towels (Plush and lush)
Mothers Mag And Aluminium (Alloy) / Metal Polish (Actually for headlight haze removal)
Pressure washer snow foam lance
2x Tyre Shine foam Applicators 
1x Clay Bar (Cheap ebay one)
6x size 16 detailing brushes (Didn't now they did different sizes) LOL
1x Tyre scrubbing brush
1x long handled wheel brush
6 Pocket hanging shelf organiser
Demon Shine items including;
APC
Tyre Shine
Wheel cleaner (will not replace)
Demon Foam (will not replace)
Demon Shine (will not replace)

The wife thinks I must have won the lottery..
Just need the weather to cool a bit as both my cars are Black

Needs a little tidy up but its better than before..Old cloths to be cleaned or used for wheels, need a small bag t put themin really.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

2am cant sleep, made my mind up and ordered
blackfire wet diamond all finish paint protection
and
blackfire applicator pad 
from polishedbliss


----------



## hunky dunky

splashed out on a whole bottle of G101, 😲

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

16'' x 16'' Dual Pile Korean Light Blue Microfibre Cloth 450gsm Edgeless
from in2detailing on ebay with free 2nd class delivery


----------



## Radish293

Sun_King said:


> Three reasons...
> 
> 3. I have way too many that I don't use, already.


I'm with you on that. I've bought loads of different stuff over the years and now trying to restrict what I use to cut down on stuff sitting there not getting used. I've now managed......almost...... to get down to one product for each task.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

a couple of bits i've been meaning to try for a while from HDD open day yesterday


----------



## Spike85

Few products from a company called Revive my ride.



Wax smells really nice, Raspberry and coconut


----------



## nbray67

More Auto Allure products from their recent offers.
I'd just like to say that their goods are dispatched very qkly, packaged safely and arrive on time. Great service imo.


----------



## leeandfay

Cheers Neil :thumb:

Enjoy buddy and thanks for the order


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

ordered 250ml of auto allure luxallure shampoo yesterday


----------



## BadgerJCW

Sun_King said:


> None again.


I think we get the message mate!


----------



## Short1e

Bought these from eBay


----------



## gardian

Simonez tar and bug remover - 2.99 so I thought I'd give it a go, its mainly going to be used for bird 5hit which always appears after i have just washed the car! see how its goes...


----------



## pxr5

A chizler...woohoo, a whole 99p's worth. Good tool I believe, but yet to give it a go.


----------



## MDC250

pxr5 said:


> A chizler...woohoo, a whole 99p's worth. Good tool I believe, but yet to give it a go.


Funnily enough I ordered a couple which arrived today. Pink ones but they seem decent enough  Plan to use mine to take off any excess wheel weight adhesive after tar & glue remover.


----------



## dave-g

Tub of leather wipes arrived from auto allures recent offer!


----------



## Welshquattro1

Some more wax from Obsession :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Welshquattro1 said:


> Some more wax from Obsession :thumb:


It was you then?!


----------



## Welshquattro1

MDC250 said:


> It was you then?!












Hope this works and you can see it.


----------



## Short1e

Welshquattro1 said:


> Sorry trying to sort out how to post pics up now photobucket is no more :wall:


Ive just posted loads of waxes for sale on eBay if you're interested


----------



## Welshquattro1

Will check them out now Laura :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Hot off the press from dooka









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbig1

Short1e said:


> Ive just posted loads of waxes for sale on eBay if you're interested


One link by any chance ?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

mrbig1 said:


> One link by any chance ?


https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/dirtydet...hHMAAOSwlXhZZ0bw&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## pump

Angelwax enigma and elixir

The other half will never find the delivery docket for them! :lol:

Super quick delivery from perfectly cleaned my first time ordering from them.


----------



## Naddy37

Seeing as I was more than happy with my 1 litre of Powermaxed wheel cleaner and TFR, a few weeks back, now taken the plunge and ordered 5 litres of each!

5 litres of wheel cleaner, 5 litres of TFR!


----------



## Nidge76

Got these from Auto Allure on the 50% off section.

First products from them so looking forward to trying them out.

Excellent service as well.


----------



## Derekh929

I got In2Detailing new drying cloth and some general MF's


----------



## great gonzo

Nidge76 said:


> Got these from Auto Allure on the 50% off section.
> 
> First products from them so looking forward to trying them out.
> 
> Excellent service as well.


I like the new labels, I've got both and can vouch they are both very good.

Gonz.


----------



## Nidge76

great gonzo said:


> I like the new labels, I've got both and can vouch they are both very good.
> 
> Gonz.


That's good to know. Will try out the shampoo Monday as I already washed my car today.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay

:thumb:

Thanks for the feedback lads 

I snuck the new labels out there without saying anything so nice to see you like them.

I'm totally useless with photoshop so after 30 hours of no sleep and google and YouTube me and Fay finally agreed on the design lol

Thanks again


----------



## Nidge76

Auto Allure said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for the feedback lads
> 
> I snuck the new labels out there without saying anything so nice to see you like them.
> 
> I'm totally useless with photoshop so after 30 hours of no sleep and google and YouTube me and Fay finally agreed on the design lol
> 
> Thanks again


You have done a great job with the labels. Worth the effort.

Also love the smell and colour of the shampoo.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## SystemClenz

New light & tripod :thumb:









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoEvo8

SystemClenz said:


> New light & tripod :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thats a cool looking light. How much and where did you get it from?

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## sistersvisions

Infinity Waxs QDx Ceramic Quick Detailer :thumb:










Valet Pro Mad Wax


----------



## SystemClenz

NeoEvo8 said:


> Thats a cool looking light. How much and where did you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


I got the light from UltimateFinish and the tripod from Polishedbliss :thumb:


----------



## pump




----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Sun_King said:


> None.


we get the idea mate, you dont need to keep saying none every day!!!

white genuine lambswool concours wash mitt from odk


----------



## vsideboy

A foaming spray head for my bilberry wheel cleaner.


----------



## Short1e

Couple of bits over the weekend


----------



## Webarno

sistersvisions said:


> Infinity Waxs QDx Ceramic Quick Detailer :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valet Pro Mad Wax


Ah let me know what that new Infinity Wax QD is like pleeeease? 
I've just literally ordered a bottle myself.


----------



## -Kev-

If you have nothing useful to contribute, move onto another thread...


----------



## ah234

Apologies for orientation, imgur keeps 404ing me when I try to rotate

And it doesn't let me copy and paste properly on the iPad either...



http://imgur.com/1sML7sr




http://imgur.com/jkoojAc


Will fix tomorrow


----------



## Short1e

From Matt Rooke (Britemax UK)










AliExpress for my Nano Polisher










AliExpress & Hxrny


----------



## Welshquattro1

Short1e said:


> AliExpress for my Nano Polisher


They look interesting, been looking for some small pads for my EP803. What size are they and whats the quality like Laura?


----------



## Short1e

Welshquattro1 said:


> They look interesting, been looking for some small pads for my EP803. What size are they and whats the quality like Laura?


These are only 1", but i've just had the 2" delivered too.

Quality wise, they feel great.


----------



## ronwash

Short1e said:


> From Matt Rooke (Britemax UK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AliExpress for my Nano Polisher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AliExpress & Hxrny


Shortie,what about the Britemax coatings,is it new?


----------



## Short1e

ronwash said:


> Shortie,what about the Britemax coatings,is it new?


Yeah.... Launching this summer :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

Got this the other week from the sales section


----------



## chongo

Short1e said:


> Yeah.... Launching this summer :thumb:


How do I get hold of them pads please :thumb::argie:


----------



## Short1e

chongo said:


> How do I get hold of them pads please :thumb::argie:


Ali Express sell them. 150pc kit

150pc 1" 25mm sponge buff polishing pad kit car polisher +M6 polishing pad backer plate


----------



## leeandfay

Welshquattro1 said:


> Got this the other week from the sales section


That looks ace :thumb:

Those pads are a great deal as well.


----------



## ChrisJM

Some recent purchases, tried the wash pad on the weekend and loved it! Looking forward to trying the shampoo at the weekend


----------



## pump

New products for me to try this weekend :thumb:


----------



## Tembaco

M&K Show Car V4 summer 
Burgundy-Cola
And offcourse the goodies.


----------



## markcaughey

ChrisJM said:


> Some recent purchases, tried the wash pad on the weekend and loved it! Looking forward to trying the shampoo at the weekend


Love the osha pad you will find it keeps getting better, I found mines has really broken in nicely after around 5 uses


----------



## ChrisJM

markcaughey said:


> Love the osha pad you will find it keeps getting better, I found mines has really broken in nicely after around 5 uses


It was on your recommendation I bought it mate, really pleased with it :thumb:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

Will be using these to get my new to me focus st 250 up to standard 😁😁









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## pump

a quick buy from e-bay after a review of them on youtube. I thought this would be a bit of a gimmick but glad i gave it a go :thumb:


----------



## Scomar44

PTG bought today. Looking forward to using it once I get it fully calibrated.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

My waxstock haul for this year!










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Quite restrained this year at waxstock

Mainly due to the fact my wax fridge is overflowing already










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisgreen

Today's little haul from Waxstock










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbig1

Hereisphilly said:


> My waxstock haul for this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I see Wowo's Nanocoat wsx! Envy you~


----------



## Hereisphilly

mrbig1 said:


> I see Wowo's Nanocoat wsx! Envy you~


Haha you spotted that did you? Yeah I couldn't resist, seeing how awesome 121 is, and this is meant to be even better

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7




----------



## dan4291

Found this in the random isle in Lidl, for £2.49 seems decent enough.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pahm

Restock and few new bits


----------



## ashers16

This just got delivered  been wanting to try it for ages.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1

A few waxes I've got this week to treat myself for having to work when I should have been at Waxstock enjoying the day and spending money :lol:


----------



## Mikej857

I was kicking myself on the way home from waxstock for not purchasing an ODK Everglow, it looked extremely classy and the scent is fantastic

Thankfully the following day Dan posted he had 1 left well you can probably guess what happened next

Yep paid for it and it was delivered today and I'm glad I got one

Not sure why but this is the only pot of ODK wax I currently have

Thanks to Dan for the fast delivery and well packaged as expected


----------



## MDC250

Due to the incredibly kind generosity of a member on here, who shall remain anonymous (you know who you are!), I came home to a complete surprise package this evening...

Selection of very nice wax samples to include Zymol Destiny 

Thank you


----------



## Wilco

Awesome!!


----------



## baxlin

Nothing adventurous or expensive for me, just a visit to Halfords while Mrs B was in M&S, bought a G3 clay mitt and a 3 for 2 selection from Simonize.


----------



## LewisChadwick7




----------



## LeeH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tashfeen

LeeH said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice collection bud. Let me your thought re: IronX as I am slightly disappointed. Have you used it before?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheffSean

I got 4 16x16 platinum pluffle's from the Ragmaster after a two month wait, only fly in the ointment is they've come just before we've come away so I've not yet tried them out.

Sean.


Sent using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LeeH

Tashfeen said:


> Nice collection bud. Let me your thought re: IronX as I am slightly disappointed. Have you used it before?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi pal, no not used it before. It stinks to high heaven like other fall out removers so I'm hoping it's going to be reasonably effective.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dave-g

Got myself a cheap pot of af fusion to try out, and a waxaddict sample from their giveaway


----------



## ashers16

These and a sample pot of jay's wax sio2 ceramic wax. Another order coming Monday 
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

Found these waiting on me when I got in from work, really looking forward to trying these out!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc

Showcar wax is amazing &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Moet1974

bigalc said:


> Showcar wax is amazing ��


I'll second that bud! :thumb:


----------



## Dizzy007

What does the iron Bruce do:doublesho


----------



## dchapman88

Welshquattro1 said:


> A few waxes I've got this week to treat myself for having to work when I should have been at Waxstock enjoying the day and spending money


What's the wax at the bottom?! Infected?!

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## mr.t

After getting sick of spending lots on glass cleaners which doesnt seem to do much...(prob down to teqnique) ive bought myself nilco glass cleaner.£3 for 1litre.Apparently used by pro's so fingers crossed its decent.


----------



## tosh

mr.t said:


> After getting sick of spending lots on glass cleaners which doesnt seem to do much...(prob down to teqnique) ive bought myself nilco glass cleaner.£3 for 1litre.Apparently used by pro's so fingers crossed its decent.


Try CarPro Eraser or Einszett/Nextzett; they're my two favourites at the moment

Either of the Sonax ones are also good

Yes, Nilglass is very good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bizcam

dchapman88 said:


> What's the wax at the bottom?! Infected?!
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Infected was created by wax110. I think 4 was made. My one.


----------



## Welshquattro1

dchapman88 said:


> What's the wax at the bottom?! Infected?!
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Sorry a bit late replying. Yes as Bizcam said only 4 made by Wax110. There maybe another 4 made this Halloween but not the same as these. I forgot to put the bag in the pic aswell.lol


----------



## edward177

Not today, but this week. Needed a bag for a show coming up, so the meguiars one it was. Couldn't pass up on the auto allure offer, fancied trying some 'cheap' HD orbital pads, and a jayswax ceramic wax sample.


----------



## LeeH

These benches are great, so many uses while doing the weekend wash.

The grit guards are a bit cack though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pump

LeeH said:


> These benches are great, so many uses while doing the weekend wash.
> 
> The grit guards are a bit cack though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Scratch shield brand are not good get the grit guard brand they are much better


----------



## markcaughey

LeeH said:


> These benches are great, so many uses while doing the weekend wash.
> 
> The grit guards are a bit cack though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Snap ! I have they same buckets how do the guards fit in them ? Mines slide about the bottom of the bucket, bit of a pain


----------



## Indi

LeeH said:


> These benches are great, so many uses while doing the weekend wash.
> 
> The grit guards are a bit cack though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What is the bench mate, looks just the item I need..


----------



## dchapman88

Sorry to jump in on the thread

http://www.screwfix.com/p/work-platform-aluminium-600mm/5892p

That's the one i use
Prob not the cheapest but quality

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## steelghost

dchapman88 said:


> Sorry to jump in on the thread
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/p/work-platform-aluminium-600mm/5892p
> 
> That's the one i use
> Prob not the cheapest but quality
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


They are on offer every so often, think I paid £22 for mine. Great bit of gear.


----------



## dchapman88

steelghost said:


> They are on offer every so often, think I paid £22 for mine. Great bit of gear.


Use them at work and at home
They have a million and one uses!

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## steelghost

dchapman88 said:


> They have a million and one uses!


Mine mostly gets used so my four year old can climb up and get a closer look at what Daddy is doing


----------



## LeeH

Indi said:


> What is the bench mate, looks just the item I need..


http://www.cef.co.uk/catalogue/products/1223285-2-step-aluminium-hop-up-platform

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeH

markcaughey said:


> Snap ! I have they same buckets how do the guards fit in them ? Mines slide about the bottom of the bucket, bit of a pain


Sh_i_te.

My proper grit guard is much better.

They're off in the bin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## markcaughey

LeeH said:


> Sh_i_te.
> 
> My proper grit guard is much better.
> 
> They're off in the bin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hmm think I will need to pick up some grit guards then, are they a tight fit in the bottom of these particular buckets ? I hate trying to tip out the water after a wash whilst trying to stop the guard falling out onto the ground, usually end up soaking my feet


----------



## steview

__
https://flic.kr/p/W1EtLs

Here is my weekend of deliveries


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Got this for under a fiver with free post to try out


----------



## Oldsparky

Getting ready for new car ( well that's my excuse for another wax!) plus usual goodies from Mitchell and King










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sistersvisions

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Got this for under a fiver with free post to try out


Ordered one of those to..:thumb:


----------



## mattd938

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Got this for under a fiver with free post to try out


How did you get it for a fiver with free post??


----------



## LewisChadwick7

sistersvisions said:


> Ordered one of those to..:thumb:


for what they cost there's not a lot to lose is there :lol:


----------



## Taxboy

sistersvisions said:


> Ordered one of those to..:thumb:


I just wonder how many more suppliers the market can take before becoming saturated. Just a general comment not knocking this product

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

At the moment the market for detailing gear seems to be growing, so there is room for new suppliers. You can imagine though if things get a bit dicey with jobs etc and folks start tightening their belts (or just using up their stash of gear rather than buying new!) then some suppliers could end up really feeling the pinch.


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## camerashy

Waxaddict Vitreo, second pot, OCD Alien 51, Obsession Wax Midnight and Lusso Oro Wax.
Now that's it for me, no more waxes.


----------



## Hereisphilly

camerashy said:


> Waxaddict Vitreo, second pot, OCD Alien 51, Obsession Wax Midnight and Lusso Oro Wax.
> Now that's it for me, no more waxes.


Until next payday 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle_241

Bizcam said:


>


Did you already own the full carbon pot? Looks sweet.
Other one was on sale for waxclubuk other night, what you think of it? Have you tried graphite before? How you rate it?

Kyle


----------



## Bizcam

Kyle_241 said:


> Did you already own the full carbon pot? Looks sweet.
> Other one was on sale for waxclubuk other night, what you think of it? Have you tried graphite before? How you rate it?
> 
> Kyle


Hi Kyle, The pot look awesome, no haven't tried graphite yet it's top of my list. :thumb:


----------



## dave-g

You'll lov graphite, water behaviour is next level!


----------



## mattd938

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Got this for under a fiver with free post to try out


Anybody please who has ordered this tell me how you got it for less than a sky diver??


----------



## LewisChadwick7

mattd938 said:


> Anybody please who has ordered this tell me how you got it for less than a sky diver??


http://eye-for-detail.co.uk/reactor add to bag use code OCD10, not sure if they've sold out though as i know there was a limit to how many it would work for


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

camerashy said:


> Waxaddict Vitreo, second pot, OCD Alien 51, Obsession Wax Midnight and Lusso Oro Wax.
> Now that's it for me, no more waxes.


Very nice :thumb: any changes in Vitreo smell?


----------



## JayMac

Got this lot today, ODK Cabin, 2 Cobra towels and a Klin buffing king!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Auto Smart Rep dropped by, and the TAC System Moonlight from the Sales Section - After seeing a review from Pittsy I fancied trying it


----------



## EGMW

Pro detailer magazine came last week. Shine20 for 20% off turtle wax compounds and polishing pads. Anyone used these yet?


----------



## Welshquattro1

EGMW said:


> Pro detailer magazine came last week. Shine20 for 20% off turtle wax compounds and polishing pads. Anyone used these yet?


I think Chongo bought them but can't remember if he posted up what he thought of them tbh


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Welshquattro1 said:


> I think Chongo bought them but can't remember if he posted up what he thought of them tbh


apparantly they were manufactured in the same place as menzerna or have very close connections somewhere iirc that is


----------



## LewisChadwick7

i knew there was a thread 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=386050&highlight=turtle+wax+polish


----------



## Welshquattro1

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i knew there was a thread
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=386050&highlight=turtle+wax+polish


I had a feeling I read something about them, cheers Lewis:thumb:


----------



## EGMW

:thumb: Thanks!^^ 
They are a sponsor on pro-detailer.co.uk so going to have a look. Seems to be right about the menzerna link


----------



## jonnyw59

Little delivery from in2detailing.


----------



## Tembaco

Everything arrived safely.


----------



## Richard1

Looking forward to trying these two, possibly mixing them with BSD too.


----------



## Kyle_241

bought few more waxes to add to my collection from my favourite manufacturer, top quality waxes and the designs of each jar are some of best looking out there, followed by great customer service.

Me and Richard exchanged few e-mails to achieve what I was after, he followed through and I'm over joyed with the results. 

I was looking for Welsh flag colours from 3 different waxes (Vortex,quartz,vitero)

Some of you may have already seen some pictures from the Facebook page.

The carbon jar with paints lid is crazy, looks absolutely stunning, hope to one day get my hand on a full carbon jar.

Here are few pictures for you


----------



## camerashy

Nice collection, Kyle


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

auto allure glitter qd 250ml


----------



## Moet1974

Tembaco said:


> Everything arrived safely.


What's the Waxaddict? Mojito Candygloss? The rest you'll love especially Lavender and Nebula bud. :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

Kyle_241 said:


> bought few more waxes to add to my collection from my favourite manufacturer, top quality waxes and the designs of each jar are some of best looking out there, followed by great customer service.
> 
> Me and Richard exchanged few e-mails to achieve what I was after, he followed through and I'm over joyed with the results.
> 
> I was looking for Welsh flag colours from 3 different waxes (Vortex,quartz,vitero)
> 
> Some of you may have already seen some pictures from the Facebook page.
> 
> The carbon jar with paints lid is crazy, looks absolutely stunning, hope to one day get my hand on a full carbon jar.
> 
> Here are few pictures for you


WOW! Very nice Kyle, was worth the wait! I'd saw the post on Instagram that Richard put up of the Welsh flag colours but it didn't click.lol Enjoy them and I'm a little jealous


----------



## Wingnuts

I bought some auto brite direct 3" microfiber cutting and finishing pads just waiting for them to be delivered and I think I'm about to buy a car blower to dry the car. 

Not sure yet though


----------



## Tembaco

Moet1974 said:


> What's the Waxaddict? Mojito Candygloss? The rest you'll love especially Lavender and Nebula bud. :thumb:


Thanks mate. Yes that's the Mojito.


----------



## Dunc2610

3x carpro boa's, 3x eagle edge less, 10x paragon premium mfs and 2x eagle applicator pads.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## steview

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451

^^^Ding, ding.

We have a winner!


----------



## LewisChadwick7




----------



## youngwangie

Just ordered some more, Smart Polish Pro Waterless Wash& Wax. I find it's great. If you want to think of it as a Quick Detailer BUT A LOT, LOT BETTER. Work's great as a Wash& Wax, follow the instructions you will be fine. ONLY for Light dirt though, don't try getting mud of


----------



## Clarkey-88

Picked these from my local AG rep today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Lumo Detailing samples, rude not to at £5.










And a new jug which should be easier to measure out small amounts.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Danjc said:


> Lumo Detailing samples, rude not to at £5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a new jug which should be easier to measure out small amounts.


Now where did you get that jug from mate, it looks bang on

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Hereisphilly said:


> Now where did you get that jug from mate, it looks bang on
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


Debenhams mate I just spotted it as I was in there kitchen section but it's a "oxo mini angled measuring jug"
Just google it and there's a few on the net.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Danjc said:


> Debenhams mate I just spotted it as I was in there kitchen section but it's a "oxo mini angled measuring jug"
> Just google it and there's a few on the net.


Awesome, found loads and not that expensive to boot, cheers

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Hereisphilly said:


> Awesome, found loads and not that expensive to boot, cheers
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


They are plastic as well, just incase you wondered.


----------



## Andyblue

I picked up one of the small oxo jugs from Lakeland the other month - absolutely brilliant for measuring out.


----------



## LeeH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## leeandfay

:thumb: 

Nice haul Lee - Thanks for the custom guys !


----------



## Soapybubbles

Looking forward to trying it out










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH

Kitchen cupboards?

I'll post it anyway.....needs a tidy but much better than stacked tubs.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDC250

^ great setup especially for the clothes


----------



## Derekh929

MDC250 said:


> ^ great setup especially for the clothes


When I see you in here I said I wonder what he has got this time nothing:doublesho


----------



## Turnspleen

Wheels off today and apply some of this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Turnspleen said:


> Wheels off today and apply some of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't used this in ages, but it's good stuff!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Turnspleen

Hereisphilly said:


> I haven't used this in ages, but it's good stuff!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Seems to go a long way so if it's good then best of both worlds 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head

Bought a set of glare products 50% off and 10% dw discount on top

the stuff works shame it hasn't taken off?

would have bought some full price had they been at waxstock

https://www.glare-uk.co.uk/product-page/glare-paint-correction-combo-deal


----------



## Bristle Hound

A 500ml bottle ofSerious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

....another great delivery from Excel Detailing Supplies










And a few odd bits a bobs from over the weekend


----------



## Welshquattro1

Short1e said:


> ....another great delivery from Excel Detailing Supplies


Haven't seen the zero finish towels in orange before. I guess they are just the same as the grey ones?


----------



## Short1e

Welshquattro1 said:


> Haven't seen the zero finish towels in orange before. I guess they are just the same as the grey ones?


Yeh they are the new colours


----------



## Welshquattro1

I was very lucky and honoured to be able to get one of these,Courage the charity wax by Tony from Waxplanet, Luke from Tranquilitybasedetailing and Josh from Hotchkiss Performance. All the proceeds going to the Macmillan cancer support charity. Well done guys for doing this.


----------



## Wardy1982

Ordered some 5.5" Hex Logic pads and Meguiars M105 and 205 to test out at the weekend


----------



## jeff C50

Wheel Woolies 👍


----------



## LewisChadwick7

The latest addition to the collection :lol: I must say though it's by far one of the easiest waxes I've used and is almost fool proof!


----------



## Moet1974

Welshquattro1 said:


> I was very lucky and honoured to be able to get one of these,Courage the charity wax by Tony from Waxplanet, Luke from Tranquilitybasedetailing and Josh from Hotchkiss Performance. All the proceeds going to the Macmillan cancer support charity. Well done guys for doing this.


I should be on social media but not. :wall::wall: Gutted I missed this as it means a lot to me also. Several years ago I lost my best friend to leukaemia. He was a main influence in Baldy Blogger's last posts. (Please search and read as it's quite emotive) Just over six years ago myself and my wife asked for any gifts on our wedding day to be donated to Macmillan instead. "Courage" could not be a more appropriate name for the wax! Much respect to Tony, Luke and Josh for the fantastic effort. Moreover I wish Tony's wife a speedy and successful recovery. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Short1e

Britemax UK Delivery


----------



## mr.t

impulse buy

autobrite 32

Im running low on the excellent zaino z8, i will replace it at some point but at quite expensive about £25 i think i found an alternative...

ab 32 for £11 with free delivery from amazon as it was last in stock. was rude not to at that price.


----------



## Danjc

Should keep me going for a couple of weeks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkP80

jeff C50 said:


> Wheel Woolies 👍


 - Good call. I need to get some replacements myself, as my big one is starting to drop to bits after getting some serious use. 
The little one isn't looking great either, due to a shocking bit of design on Mrs P's BMW alloys.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Adams new car wash shampoo from prestigecarcare


----------



## LeeH

OvEr_KiLL said:


> Adams new car wash shampoo from prestigecarcare


Pics or it didn't happen ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

LeeH said:


> Pics or it didn't happen ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


i have only just placed the order! if you really want a picture i will do it when it arrives  its just the blue shampoo not the limited edition red one
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/wash-dry/products/adams-new-car-wash-shampoo


----------



## matty.13

Some bits I've brought over the last couple of weeks . 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

what are those pads man, that bottom looks massive


----------



## matty.13

Dooka wash pads


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

VERVE GREEN & GREY SPRAY GUN from b&q for £4.87 clipped on my hoselock connector fine and doesnt leak and you can have either a jet or a spray you turn the end to how you want it and also you can change the water pressure 
http://www.diy.com/departments/verve-green-grey-spray-gun/1578076_BQ.prd


----------



## Blackwatch

I thought I would try a few Car Chem things


----------



## Moet1974

Blackwatch said:


> I thought I would try a few Car Chem things


Nice buy Jon!! :thumb:


----------



## Nidge76

Blackwatch said:


> I thought I would try a few Car Chem things


I don't think you will be disappointed. The stuff I've had from them has been great.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

revolt is awesome and works well  tried a flexipads tri foam applicator and it works well so car chem should too, enjoy man


----------



## Blackwatch

I have heard good things about it so thought I would give it a whirl. I need to get some jobs in before I splash out on 25L barrels


----------



## jonnyw59

Today's delivery from polished bliss.


----------



## Nidge76

No expense spared today. £2 on this:



Thought I could put it in my glove box and use it for removing bird crap.


----------



## LeeH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wingnuts

LewisChadwick7 said:


> The latest addition to the collection :lol: I must say though it's by far one of the easiest waxes I've used and is almost fool proof!


Good choice I love this wax on my black fiesta


----------



## Naith

Wingnuts said:


> Good choice I love this wax on my black fiesta


What's the difference between this and Kiwami by Soft 99?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Wingnuts said:


> Good choice I love this wax on my black fiesta


I'll be banging it on my black Leon soon too I think after this!



Naith said:


> What's the difference between this and Kiwami by Soft 99?


I believe kiwami is more durable and KOG is more for gloss


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Few bits off the sales section


----------



## LewisChadwick7




----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Mikej857

I kept telling myself after I slimmed down my waxes that I wouldn't buy any of the limited edition waxes as they tend to just sit and look pretty

That's gone out the window I now have several and another delivered this week

I badgered Jay @ obsession wax for a limited edition in my favourite white pot that obviously due to my OCD had to have a white lid and label so is a true 1of1

I've also paid for a limited edition that Dan @ ODK was offering on social media which should be here next week irrc that should sit nicely next to the everglow I picked up after waxstock

As you can probably see I'm not really in any need for anymore detailing products or waxes but I can't help it its an addiction






























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Fairly large delivery from Imran today









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam

Elysian from Wax110


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

3 blue kent microfibre applicastors for £2.45 inc delivery off ebay
great for glass polish


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

adams wash pad, which i should of ordered with the shampoo and saved on double postage costs :wall::wall:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Few bargains off fb today










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy

Hereisphilly said:


> Few bargains off fb today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Are there any particular fb groups I should be following for detailing items or is that a state secret  

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Taxboy said:


> Are there any particular fb groups I should be following for detailing items or is that a state secret
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


If I told you that I'd have to kill you!

Haha I think the ones I've got are:

Detailing addicts sales group
Sell your detailing bits

Or just in detailing central main group page

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## fethead

Koch Chemie P1-01 Lack Polish Grun. Cracking stuff again from KC.

Richard


----------



## Taxboy

Hereisphilly said:


> If I told you that I'd have to kill you!
> 
> Haha I think the ones I've got are:
> 
> Detailing addicts sales group
> Sell your detailing bits
> 
> Or just in detailing central main group page
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Can you wait till morning before sending the ninja. Need to get my order in 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

chucked a bottle of this in to try while i was in B&Q last night


----------



## Blackwatch

LewisChadwick7 said:


> chucked a bottle of this in to try while i was in B&Q last night


Ive still got about 22 Litres of it lol. Last time it was on offer in B&Q at £2 for 5L I kinda got greedy lol


----------



## chongo

Blackwatch said:


> Ive still got about 22 Litres of it lol. Last time it was on offer in B&Q at £2 for 5L I kinda got greedy lol


You might need it soon bud:thumb:


----------



## Blackwatch

chongo said:


> You might need it soon bud:thumb:


As soon as my car comes back im nipping through and doing a tour d'B&Q to clean up .....


----------



## LewisChadwick7

I had a look for the 5l bottles but there was nothing there  I thought maybe it might come up with a price glitch at checkout, but fruitless again :lol:


----------



## braders

Blackwatch said:


> Ive still got about 22 Litres of it lol. Last time it was on offer in B&Q at £2 for 5L I kinda got greedy lol


Any good?


----------



## Blackwatch

braders said:


> Any good?


I quite like it to be honest. For what I paid its excellent value for money.


----------



## ashers16

Picked this up a couple of days ago as my asda £19 wet and dry is a bit big to go in the car. Haven't tried the titan yet... On my to do list for today. 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsparky

A few bits from Mitchell and King

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiguypaul

I got a bit carried away 







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Alfieharley1

It's been 6 month since my last big spend  I have brought a good few bits but thinking I need to get some new bits lol  got some ideas


----------



## Jue

audiguypaul said:


> I got a bit carried away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


No such thing :lol: Nice bunndle :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

The cheap AF Avalanche deal from Carparts4less turned up today.

Nice bargain that.


----------



## dan4291

Bought a G3 clay mitt, but was given the Auto Finesse Tripple Trio kit for my birthday. Lather (Banana), Tripple and Radiance.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Typeroz

Grabbed a few items from Bears Wax Factory sale. Odk Artic, Sterling and Concours along with Angela H2GO and some air fresheners.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

2x US 5 gallon see through buckets with real grit guards from clean your car


----------



## LeeH

Right, that's it. I'm not spending one more penny on this habit this year.

Elite haul and some super MF's via Amazon prime.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Danjc

Looking forward to trying this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Danjc said:


> Looking forward to trying this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


get some pics up mate


----------



## Danjc

OvEr_KiLL said:


> get some pics up mate


If the weather holds out tomorrow morning I'm on it mate :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Some cheap Chinese pads for the AP puck that phil linked me to.... absolutely spot on I'll be ordering a load more cheers mate! :thumb:


----------



## steve_07

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Some cheap Chinese pads for the AP puck that phil linked me to.... absolutely spot on I'll be ordering a load more cheers mate! :thumb:


Have you got the link? Fancy checking these out


----------



## Kawingh

I just bought the griots garage fast correcting cream with their mf pad. Will try it soon


----------



## LewisChadwick7

steve_07 said:


> Have you got the link? Fancy checking these out


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301842584685

There you go mate :thumb:


----------



## audiguypaul

The pads buy these guys get the thumbs up from The Forensic Detailer on utube, i've got some on order.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3Pcs-3-4-5-6-7-Inch-Buffing-Sponge-Polishing-Pad-Kit-Set-For-Car-Polisher-Buffer/162532911762?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=461537886936&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Nidge76

A few bits I swapped or purchased from other members on here over the last week. (First time I have traded on here and must say it was all extremely easy and pleasant to deal with people, so thanks).



Bouncers Slick Mick
BMD Morpheus sample
ODK Echo sample
Valet Pro Black to the Future
GTechniq C6
Obession Wax Enhance
Car Chem Wheel Armour
Farecla G3 detailer
Chemical Guys V7 sample


----------



## Short1e

Cracking delivery from Jeff at Prestige Car Care - Just missing the Microfibre Revitalizer off the pic.

Anyone wanting some Adams products, and fancies a discount code. Use DD10 :thumb:


----------



## markcaughey

Short1e said:


> Cracking delivery from Jeff at Prestige Car Care - Just missing the Microfibre Revitalizer off the pic.
> 
> Anyone wanting some Adams products, and fancies a discount code. Use DD10 :thumb:


Nice !

Didn't know they were selling the old shampoo in gallons !

Sold out now typical  Oh well suppose I don't really need it, i still have half a gallon of the new one but the smell of the old stuff though :argie:


----------



## ibiza55

markcaughey said:


> Nice !
> 
> Didn't know they were selling the old shampoo in gallons !
> 
> Sold out now typical  Oh well suppose I don't really need it, i still have half a gallon of the new one but the smell of the old stuff though :argie:


Money, Money, Money, that cost a pretty penny.


----------



## Short1e

markcaughey said:


> Nice !
> 
> Didn't know they were selling the old shampoo in gallons !
> 
> Sold out now typical  Oh well suppose I don't really need it, i still have half a gallon of the new one but the smell of the old stuff though :argie:


Yeh they had a couple on their last shipment so thought it was rude not to grab one


----------



## Hereisphilly

Cheapo fridge for waxes, £30









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Dan @ ODK has blended a limited edition for one of the social media sites and I couldn't resist snapping up a pot

Simply stunning looking wax with the vibrant blue colour and blue raspberry scent is excellent

Yet another pot to the collection that's getting out of hand again I may have to bite the bullet and sell some on very soon as there are a few yet to be released that I'm eagerly awaiting like obsession icon and old revere
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

The wax was complimentary which was a great gesture and very much appreciated.



Gonz.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Hereisphilly said:


> Cheapo fridge for waxes, £30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


One of the best things you can buy 

Ill get a picture of mine (Its not any normal fridge lol)


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

blackfire waterless wash off ebay £14.99 delivered Bargain!!


----------



## audiguypaul

This lark is getting expensive, although nowhere near as bad as carp fishing. Got some Glare and Dodo Juice Born Slippy Concentrate on its way, then that's it no more, really no more, i mean it.

The glass cleaning stick from Halfords is brilliant, makes reaching the bottom off the windscreen so easy, not bad for house windows either.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dizzy007

Got this mini micro vacuum attachment for my vacuum cleaner









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07

Dizzy007 said:


> Got this mini micro vacuum attachment for my vacuum cleaner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Just ordered one of those kits off eBay today.


----------



## Dizzy007

steve_07 said:


> Just ordered one of those kits off eBay today.


Got mine off there as well


----------



## Peter77

Dizzy007 said:


> Got mine off there as well


Me too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Dizzy007 said:


> Got mine off there as well


Had mine for a while and they're great

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

£90 worth of Autoglym.

5 litres of acid free wheel cleaner, 5 litres of Cleanall & 5 litres of Autogloss rinse.

And a bottle of their HD shampoo


----------



## ashers16

Microfibre towel from Wilkos for £2 looks decent too, some air con refresh to try out from Wilkos £2 and the lights from screw fix £22. Will be testing them all on the car tomorrow.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fabiolous

ashers16 said:


> Microfibre towel from Wilkos for £2 looks decent too, some air con refresh to try out from Wilkos £2 and the lights from screw fix £22. Will be testing them all on the car tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Post some info about those lights asap, I feel tempted to buy it


----------



## Jue

fabiolous said:


> Post some info about those lights asap, I feel tempted to buy it


http://www.screwfix.com/p/ae0165a5-1-twin-head-led-site-light-2-x-20w-220-240v/6469d


----------



## fabiolous

Jue said:


> http://www.screwfix.com/p/ae0165a5-1-twin-head-led-site-light-2-x-20w-220-240v/6469d


I meant feedback about performance. Has anybody reviewed it yet?


----------



## Dizzy007

Microfiber cloths £12.46 for 36 at homebase


----------



## Dizzy007

Dizzy007 said:


> Microfiber cloths £12.46 for 36 at homebase


Here is a picture









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7




----------



## audiguypaul

I had 9 of the Chinese hex pads arrive today, quality seems ok but time will tell.


----------



## Short1e

Rupes Mini - Purchased from Britemax Direct. Cheaper than everyone else, but also give an extra 5% off PLUS Loyalty points!


----------



## Hereisphilly

5l of Pm glass cleaner for peanuts from ecp









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurtangle

Feck's Philosophy Professor Plush - DW Review Link

Used the Discount Code.


----------



## pump

my job for this weekend :thumb:










Small order from Bears wax factory closing down sale


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Couple of bits from Costco and came home to another pot of bouncers SF this one I won on eBay


----------



## Sicskate

I really like the old black bouncers pots, so much better than the ones that replaced them. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Sicskate said:


> I really like the old black bouncers pots, so much better than the ones that replaced them.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


Amen mate! I've got the clear pot of SF too and bought this purely because it was black pot! I hate how the clear ones have bulged in the bottom and stop therefore making it hard to stack them, cracking product though nonetheless


----------



## audiguypaul

Set of 4 from Glare arrived today along with Dodo Juice Born Slippy concentrate.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Can tell it's just been payday :lol: went and picked these up this morning


----------



## Hereisphilly

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Can tell it's just been payday  went and picked these up this morning


Screwfix?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Hereisphilly said:


> Screwfix?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Aye aye


----------



## al_typeR

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Can tell it's just been payday :lol: went and picked these up this morning


Are the 2 on the top to replace the standard Ones or additional?


----------



## Bristle Hound

500ml bottle of Infinity Wax QDx ceramic quick detailer
500ml bottle of Infinity Wax Flawless shampoo

Both for £14.47 delivered using the 40% off Bank Holiday code EPIC40 
Would have been rude not too :lol:


----------



## steve_07

Bristle Hound said:


> 500ml bottle of Infinity Wax QDx ceramic quick detailer
> 
> 500ml bottle of Infinity Wax Flawless shampoo
> 
> Both for £14.47 delivered using the 40% off Bank Holiday code EPIC40
> 
> Would have been rude not too :lol:


I bought exactly the same plus 2 clay bars


----------



## Crafty

Seeing as Fecks have a 20% discount on it seemed rude not to order a couple of professor plush towels, added a couple of the foam pucks whilst I was there too.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

al_typeR said:


> Are the 2 on the top to replace the standard Ones or additional?


Additional ones, just to stick on the front of the garage mate


----------



## Andyblue

Bristle Hound said:


> 500ml bottle of Infinity Wax QDx ceramic quick detailer
> 500ml bottle of Infinity Wax Flawless shampoo
> 
> Both for £14.47 delivered using the 40% off Bank Holiday code EPIC40
> Would have been rude not too :lol:


From where if I can ask ?

Ta


----------



## Nidge76

Andyblue said:


> From where if I can ask ?
> 
> Ta


I'm fairly sure this is direct off their website

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moet1974

Andyblue said:


> From where if I can ask ?
> 
> Ta


Direct from Infinity wax bud. :thumb: Showing a 5-7day delay for delivery though.


----------



## Andyblue

Moet1974 said:


> Direct from Infinity wax bud. :thumb: Showing a 5-7day delay for delivery though.


Cheers - will have a look :thumb:


----------



## bigalc

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Can tell it's just been payday :lol: went and picked these up this morning


Just bought the same twin light set today a bargain for £22


----------



## LewisChadwick7

bigalc said:


> Just bought the same twin light set today a bargain for £22


Not had mine out yet but for £22 you can't go wrong really! I'm really contemplating going back for another


----------



## bigalc

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Not had mine out yet but for £22 you can't go wrong really! I'm really contemplating going back for another


Better hurry up as the offer ends tonight, you can order and collect in store though...:thumb:


----------



## Keir

Ordered myself a new foam lance as the current one is just ****ing out foam and I cannot open it up to clean it.
And a fabric/carpet drill attachment.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Keir said:


> Ordered myself a new foam lance as the current one is just ****ing out foam and I cannot open it up to clean it.
> And a fabric/carpet drill attachment.


Try running half a bottle of cilit bang through it worked a treat on mine!


----------



## Diastolic

I do love chemical guys products!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashers16

Andyblue said:


> Cheers - will have a look :thumb:


Made me spend more money now  shouldn't come on here 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

bigalc said:


> Better hurry up as the offer ends tonight, you can order and collect in store though...:thumb:


looks like they're still on offer! http://www.screwfix.com/p/ae0165a5-1-twin-head-led-site-light-2-x-20w-220-240v/6469d


----------



## Hereisphilly

LewisChadwick7 said:


> looks like they're still on offer! http://www.screwfix.com/p/ae0165a5-1-twin-head-led-site-light-2-x-20w-220-240v/6469d


And opened it up for click and collect, as they previously didn't have any stock near me

So I've ordered one, bargain!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ashers16

Picked up some costco microfibres and a label maker for my bottles. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Nice little delivery from Dooka :argie:


----------



## ashers16

Little order from infinity wax got delivered today 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

This landed on my desk this morning from Carbon Collective


----------



## Njs71

The postman bought me goodies today :thumb:


----------



## Diastolic

What could it be?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

a pressure washer


----------



## Njs71

Oooo you gotta love a big box :doublesho


----------



## Wilco

A box that size can only be one thing.




A new pair of windscreen wipers from ECP!!


----------



## Cookies

That'll be a bottle of C5. :-D 

Cooks


----------



## chongo

Njs71 said:


> The postman bought me goodies today :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 51948


No DA machine pads how come

And that's just the start of the big spending spree:thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Off Facebook, WA quartz









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Hereisphilly said:


> Off Facebook, WA quartz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Off Dom? :doublesho


----------



## Hereisphilly

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Off Dom? :doublesho


Naah, bloke called Karl

Who's Dom?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Hereisphilly said:


> Off Facebook, WA quartz


I kept looking out for one of these but as none were coming up, I've opted for a pot of Fireball Fusion.

Hopefully it'll be here by the weekend.

Let me know your thoughts on this one Phil, some users have had some buffing issues but I guess that'll be over application/leaving too long in hot/warm climate etc....


----------



## Hereisphilly

nbray67 said:


> I kept looking out for one of these but as none were coming up, I've opted for a pot of Fireball Fusion.
> 
> Hopefully it'll be here by the weekend.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts on this one Phil, some users have had some buffing issues but I guess that'll be over application/leaving too long in hot/warm climate etc....


Yeah I saw it and snapped it up shar****

Will definitely keep an eye out for that, I have heard it's a couple of panels at a time jobby so obviously quite a fast curer

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1

Hereisphilly said:


> Yeah I saw it and snapped it up shar****
> 
> Will definitely keep an eye out for that, I have heard it's a couple of panels at a time jobby so obviously quite a fast curer
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's a nice wax but only do a 2 panels at a time. Don't leave it to long or it's a pain to remove.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Hereisphilly said:


> Naah, bloke called Karl
> 
> Who's Dom?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Dom Aslett or daslett on here he had a few on Facebook for sale but realised this is quartz, it was £40 for vitreo


----------



## Welshquattro1

Got a new wax to try out and to add to the collection yesterday.


----------



## Hereisphilly

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Dom Aslett or daslett on here he had a few on Facebook for sale but realised this is quartz, it was £40 for vitreo


Ah yeah I did see those, he had a shield of dreams on eBay as well as his nebula and dynasty that narrowly missed out on

Yes it's a vitreo which im not too fussed about, but it's still meant to be good I think?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Njs71

chongo said:


> No DA machine pads how come
> 
> And that's just the start of the big spending spree:thumb:


Backing pad was in the bag and I have 6 hexlogic pads and a few more goodies arriving tomorrow.

I can certainly see me spending loads more yet lol. I've got my workshop to transform into my detailing area yet for wheels off cleaning.

I think this is just the tip of the iceberg!


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Hereisphilly said:


> Ah yeah I did see those, he had a shield of dreams on eBay as well as his nebula and dynasty that narrowly missed out on
> 
> Yes it's a vitreo which im not too fussed about, but it's still meant to be good I think?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That dynasty is a bargain price! Was going to get vitreo but I've way too many waxes and I'm trying to save to sort the garage out :lol:


----------



## Hoppy1888

Bought some new toys today! 
Das 6 Pro Plus compliments of Shop N Shine, £149.95 after a £10 discount for voucher code DW Free P&P and delivered the following day. 
https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/das-6-pro-plus-15mm-dual-action-polisher

Bilt Hamber clay bar, pads, tape, 3" backing plate and Menzerna polish supplied by 
Elite car care.

https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Got me some DK Next Cut 1:1 and FDT to try out, am going to try mixing them as a one stepper.
Also some Uco fibre pads and a bottle of Gteniq I1


----------



## nbray67

LewisChadwick7 said:


>


Thx for the heads up on these Lewis.

Finally got my backside in gear and picked one up today from Goole as my local Doncaster branch didn't have any left.

For £22 it's got to be worth a punt.


----------



## Hereisphilly

nbray67 said:


> Thx for the heads up on these Lewis.
> 
> Finally got my backside in gear and picked one up today from Goole as my local Doncaster branch didn't have any left.
> 
> For £22 it's got to be worth a punt.


Got mine 2 days ago too, they're bright as hell

Beware the wobbly legs tho, the bracket on the inside of the riser tube is tapped to suit the bolts holding the legs and it's far too thin

The bolts pull out with ease so I complained to screwfix and got a free bag of M5 nuts

Half an hour later and it's better than it was from the shop

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Hereisphilly said:


> Got mine 2 days ago too, they're bright as hell
> 
> Beware the wobbly legs tho, the bracket on the inside of the riser tube is tapped to suit the bolts holding the legs and it's far too thin
> 
> The bolts pull out with ease so I complained to screwfix and got a free bag of M5 nuts
> 
> Half an hour later and it's better than it was from the shop
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thx for the heads up Phil.


----------



## BaileyA3

Got some samples from infinity wax. Went for two bottles of dark glaze, a bottle of light glaze and some spray sealant.


----------



## Deadshot

Hoppy1888 said:


> Bought some new toys today!
> Das 6 Pro Plus compliments of Shop N Shine, £149.95 after a £10 discount for voucher code DW Free P&P and delivered the following day.
> https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/das-6-pro-plus-15mm-dual-action-polisher
> 
> Bilt Hamber clay bar, pads, tape, 3" backing plate and Menzerna polish supplied by
> Elite car care.
> 
> https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does the 3" plate fit on the das pro +? I was under the impression it didn't?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppy1888

Deadshot said:


> Does the 3" plate fit on the das pro +? I was under the impression it didn't?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah this one fits and is suitable for the 4" spot pads. The vibration is increased but I plan to keep the power turned down a little as the work will be more focussed. It's all new to me so it's very much trial and error. 
Hopefully I haven't wasted £10! Time will tell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Had a visit from a Cartec rep this afternoon and bought this nice little number.


----------



## Hoppy1888

Deadshot said:


> Does the 3" plate fit on the das pro +? I was under the impression it didn't?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it fits any machine with a 5/16th fitment which is what the the Pro Plus has. 
It does vibrate more as with the Pro but I plan on using it on a slower speed to reduce the vibration as I'll be working on specific areas. 
I'm new to all this so it's very much trial and error. Learn from my mistakes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithfull

This lot.









Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH

What are the 2 bulk containers?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Njs71

A few more bits n pieces for me to try out.


----------



## audiguypaul

Just ordered some Nanolex Matte products from PB for my matte black Harley.


----------



## nbray67

Just had this little beauty arrive.
Very nicely packaged special wax indeed.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnyw59

Thanks to elite car care and Alex for sorting me out with this. I was unsure about a few things regarding quick release fittings but Alex kept me right after an email to him.


----------



## camerashy

nbray67 said:


> Just had this little beauty arrive.
> Very nicely packaged special wax indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice purchase, Neil.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Large EZ Detail brush for barrel cleaning after watching jons review on youtube (forensic detailing) cheapest i could find, on ebay from perfectly cleaned with next day delivery


----------



## nbray67

camerashy said:


> Nice purchase, Neil.


Cheers Dave.

It was offered to me at acracking price after my search for Glasur drew a blank.


----------



## Naith

OvEr_KiLL said:


> Large EZ Detail brush for barrel cleaning after watching jons review on youtube (forensic detailing) cheapest i could find, on ebay from perfectly cleaned with next day delivery


Am I right in thinking they've sold out? I've just looked and there looks to be none left.

(Are they genuine?)


----------



## Nidge76

Got some Meguiar's Headlight Restorer. Did a machine polish this summer and the headlights are letting the car down.

Also almost run out of Auto Finesse Revolution wheel soap so thought I would try out HDD Brake Through instead.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Naith said:


> Am I right in thinking they've sold out? I've just looked and there looks to be none left.
> 
> (Are they genuine?)


yes genuine and 4 available
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EZ-Detail...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
enjoy


----------



## steelghost

This little box of goodies turned up this morning, thanks Alex! Particularly looking forward to giving the QD a go, both on its own and mixed with BSD


----------



## suspal

steelghost said:


> This little box of goodies turned up this morning, thanks Alex! Particularly looking forward to giving the QD a go, both on its own and mixed with BSD


The Qd is the  danglies.:thumb:


----------



## SunnyBoi

Received few mothers goodies today


----------



## Njs71

steelghost said:


> This little box of goodies turned up this morning, thanks Alex! Particularly looking forward to giving the QD a go, both on its own and mixed with BSD


Could you post up a picture of the QD once you've applied it.


----------



## Njs71

A few more goodies turned up today. Including a nice pot of wax from a fellow on here, cheers Dave :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Some waxing pads for the AP puck from the bay


----------



## Andyblue

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Some waxing pads for the AP puck from the bay


Do you find these easier than just using a foam pad - like wo-wo for example ?


----------



## Hereisphilly

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Some waxing pads for the AP puck from the bay


They finally came then! Let me know how you get on with em as I found it a revelation



Andyblue said:


> Do you find these easier than just using a foam pad - like wo-wo for example ?


Yeah i only use these now with the handi puck

Keeps the pad level to the paint so you can spread waxes super thin and not ache your wrist

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Hereisphilly said:


> Keeps the pad level to the paint so you can spread waxes super think and not ache your wrist


Yep this is much my preferred way to apply wax for exactly this reason. Wears the pot down more evenly as well :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Hereisphilly said:


> They finally came then! Let me know how you get on with em as I found it a revelationYeah i only use there now with the handi puck
> 
> Keeps the pad level to the paint so you can spread waxes super think and not ache your wrist
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk





steelghost said:


> Yep this is much my preferred way to apply wax for exactly this reason. Wears the pot down more evenly as well :thumb:


Cheers

Where is the best place to get one from ?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Hereisphilly said:


> They finally came then! Let me know how you get on with em as I found it a revelationYeah i only use there now with the handi puck
> 
> Keeps the pad level to the paint so you can spread waxes super think and not ache your wrist
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yep these are my second lot! They trump the AF wax mate imo as they were giving me aches in my hands


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Andyblue said:


> Cheers
> 
> Where is the best place to get one from ?


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301842584685


----------



## steelghost

They are much of a muchness. I got my puck and spot pads from Serious Performance.


----------



## Naith

LewisChadwick7 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301842584685


Where do you get the 'puck' part?


----------



## Welshquattro1

A few items from Infinity wax and one of the last 24k waxes to be made.


----------



## camerashy

Great purchase Matt


----------



## Welshquattro1

camerashy said:


> Great purchase Matt


Been eyeing the 24k for some time and couldnt resist with the bank hoilday offer Dave


----------



## Hereisphilly

Naith said:


> Where do you get the 'puck' part?


 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/352128448894

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Naith

Hereisphilly said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/352128448894
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Naith

Hereisphilly said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/352128448894
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I've just seen it on carparts4less.co.uk for £5.50 including delivery!


----------



## Hereisphilly

Naith said:


> I've just seen it on carparts4less.co.uk for £5.50 including delivery!


Even better!

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Naith said:


> Where do you get the 'puck' part?


http://www.autoperfectioncarcare.co.uk/product/auto-perfection-pro-wax-applicator-kit/

Or http://www.waxplanet.co.uk/pro-wax-applicator when in stock are cheapest


----------



## Andyblue

LewisChadwick7 said:


> http://www.autoperfectioncarcare.co.uk/product/auto-perfection-pro-wax-applicator-kit/
> 
> Or http://www.waxplanet.co.uk/pro-wax-applicator when in stock are cheapest


That's great :thumb:


----------



## Naith

LewisChadwick7 said:


> http://www.autoperfectioncarcare.co.uk/product/auto-perfection-pro-wax-applicator-kit/
> 
> Or http://www.waxplanet.co.uk/pro-wax-applicator when in stock are cheapest


Cheers! (although they don't offer free shipping so I think the AF puck plus the pads from eBay work out cheaper...)


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Naith said:


> Cheers! (although they don't offer free shipping so I think the AF puck plus the pads from eBay work out cheaper...)


I thought that after I saw it could be had for £5.50


----------



## Nidge76

Got some of this to try out for the first time. Anyone heard of it? :lol:

I'm going to be using it over winter on top of Fusso Coat Dark. Hopefully it will do the job.


----------



## Andyblue

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Some waxing pads for the AP puck from the bay


How are these / whats the quality like of the foam ?


----------



## Moet1974

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mitchell-a...493158?txnId=2080550980016#vi__app-cvip-panel

Was randomly scrolling the eBay wax listings and came aross the above. 200ml with matching QD and Spa bargain.


----------



## Rob D 88

Got this little test from CleanYourCar!









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue

Rob D 88 said:


> Got this little test from CleanYourCar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Have you used it yet mate ? What do you think of it ? I keep looking at its big brother


----------



## Rob D 88

Jue said:


> Have you used it yet mate ? What do you think of it ? I keep looking at its big brother


Yes, I washed my mates bike panels before I machined polished them and this was what I used to dry. It was brilliant!
I was going to get the big one but I don't really need it. If I get to a level where I do more cars for people I will upgrade for sure!

Get it!


----------



## LeeH

Nidge76 said:


> Got some of this to try out for the first time. Anyone heard of it? :lol:
> 
> I'm going to be using it over winter on top of Fusso Coat Dark. Hopefully it will do the job.


It's much better mixed, I don't like it neat at all.

I have a 50/50 mix with AA glitter and it makes it much slicker.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue

LeeH said:


> It's much better mixed, I don't like it neat at all.
> 
> I have a 50/50 mix with AA glitter and it makes it much slicker.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I've recently used it 50 / 50 with AG Aqua wax and works a treat.


----------



## Nidge76

LeeH said:


> It's much better mixed, I don't like it neat at all.
> 
> I have a 50/50 mix with AA glitter and it makes it much slicker.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the advice.

I'm going to look through the relevant thread to see the options for mixing but have a feeling I ordered some AA Glitter last week so hopefully that should arrive shortly and I can try out your suggestion.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Andyblue said:


> How are these / whats the quality like of the foam ?


absolutely spot on, yellow and black are ideal for waxing, orange one a bit firmer so would ideally be used for hand polishing


----------



## Tiffviz

A pot of BH DSW and a new microfibre madness incredimitt this week


----------



## JayMac

Got a few products from Auto Allure today, looking forward to trying them out!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Njs71

Couple of deliveries today. So much temptation here on DW and I have no will power lol.

My goodies…


----------



## Wilco

JayMac said:


> Got a few products from Auto Allure today, looking forward to trying them out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choice, they're all excellent :thumb:


----------



## OrangeManDan

Picked up one of these today to save carrying a box around all the time.

https://www.aldi.co.uk/workzone-camouflage-diy-tote-bag/p/095342171595700

Although it is a good size and I personally like the design of it I don't know whether I would have been better off buying this

https://www.aldi.co.uk/workzone-steel-handle-diy-tote-bag/p/095342176220501


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Not a detailing product exactly but that's what it's for :lol:.... not bad for a freebie and it'll save my knees when polishing/waxing lower parts of the car


----------



## Jack R

That reminds me, that I need to pop and get one. What’s the deal with them do you have to spend a certain amount? Didn’t pay much attention to the email the other day


----------



## LewisChadwick7

JR1982 said:


> That reminds me, that I need to pop and get one. What's the deal with them do you have to spend a certain amount? Didn't pay much attention to the email the other day


Just walked in and asked if they had any left and they just asked for a code off the email that was sent


----------



## Andyblue

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Not a detailing product exactly but that's what it's for :lol:.... not bad for a freebie and it'll save my knees when polishing/waxing lower parts of the car


Just reminded me as well - any good ? any thickness to it ?


----------



## Jack R

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Just walked in and asked if they had any left and they just asked for a code off the email that was sent


I'll pop in after work tomorrow then :thumb:


----------



## Clarkey-88

I went to Slims detailing today to buy a large EZ wheel brush and ended up buying these instead










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Andyblue said:


> Just reminded me as well - any good ? any thickness to it ?


Bout inch and half thick nice memory foam style padding so not too soft, seems decent tbf, and for free you can't complain I didn't even have to go out of my way for it as I pass I my way home from work



JR1982 said:


> I'll pop in after work tomorrow then :thumb:


Aye definitely go get it cos it'll come handy at some point :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Bout inch and half thick nice memory foam style padding so not too soft, seems decent tbf, and for free you can't complain I didn't even have to go out of my way for it as I pass I my way home from work
> 
> Aye definitely go get it cos it'll come handy at some point :thumb:


Cheers bud :thumb:


----------



## Njs71

Clarkey-88 said:


> I went to Slims detailing today to buy a large EZ wheel brush and ended up buying these instead


Santa is bringing me a set of these :thumb:

I'd be interested to know how they stand up to wear n tear.


----------



## Jue

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Not a detailing product exactly but that's what it's for :lol:.... not bad for a freebie and it'll save my knees when polishing/waxing lower parts of the car


Got mine last week :thumb: Great for a freebie :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Njs71 said:


> Santa is bringing me a set of these :thumb:
> 
> I'd be interested to know how they stand up to wear n tear.


if they are genuine wheel woolies which isnt wool it will be quite good, my spoke back one is fine so far.


----------



## lemansblue92

Nidge76 said:


> Got some of this to try out for the first time. Anyone heard of it? :lol:
> 
> I'm going to be using it over winter on top of Fusso Coat Dark. Hopefully it will do the job.


when did they change the trigger?


----------



## Wilco

lemansblue92 said:


> when did they change the trigger?


I got some about six weeks ago and that had the new trigger on it.


----------



## BaileyA3

Jue said:


> Got mine last week :thumb: Great for a freebie :thumb:


How do you get this for free?


----------



## Jue

BaileyA3 said:


> How do you get this for free?


The new catalog is out & got a voucher with it in the post. You could always try sending for a catalog & see if they send you a voucher ?


----------



## Andyblue

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Not a detailing product exactly but that's what it's for :lol:.... not bad for a freebie and it'll save my knees when polishing/waxing lower parts of the car


Just picked mine up. Looks fairly decent and will certainly help the knees


----------



## LewisChadwick7

BaileyA3 said:


> How do you get this for free?


I just got an email through saying pop in to your local store for the new catalogue and pick up your free kneeling mat, I didn't even get the catalogue :doublesho


----------



## BaileyA3

LewisChadwick7 said:


> I just got an email through saying pop in to your local store for the new catalogue and pick up your free kneeling mat, I didn't even get the catalogue :doublesho


Nice one, didn't get the email but will pop in after work to see if I can get one 

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Gonz.


----------



## minidaveo

great gonzo said:


> Gonz.


Jesus gonz, that'll last you a while!


----------



## great gonzo

Being sold on Dave, I've made some little kits up for the 6 cars i detailed a few weeks ago. 

Gonz.


----------



## Turnspleen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svended

Some new stuff over the last few days.

New pressure washer (on the right).


















Cleaning essentials.


----------



## Nidge76

Got myself a few more Auto Allure bits to try out:


----------



## Jue

New Towel to try


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

awesome towel,enjoy


----------



## great gonzo

Nidge76 said:


> Got myself a few more Auto Allure bits to try out:


I thought the metal polish came in a tub?
I hope AA update there wax label.

Gonz.


----------



## Nidge76

great gonzo said:


> I thought the metal polish came in a tube?
> I hope AA update there wax label.
> 
> Gonz.


The original came in a tin with a lid but the parcel guys played footy with it so Fay posted a replacement out in the bottle instead for safety 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turnspleen

thought I would give this stuff a go. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Some crepe masking tape for easier curve coverage.

Oh the glamour...


----------



## Jack R

Just had this dropped off by Martin (Leicestershire autosmart rep)


----------



## Hereisphilly

Time to double up on glass coatings, layering this on top of G1









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

Some bits I've brought this month . Most likely to be my last detailing spend of the year









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Autoglanz.UK

Autoglanz Addiction surprise box.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

JR1982 said:


> Just had this dropped off by Martin (Leicestershire autosmart rep)


Martin is a great guy - always use him when in need - My uncle however normally picks everything up as sees him Daily as also in the Automotive PDR Trade


----------



## Turnspleen

this arrived today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaky_Bandit

My race glaze nano wheel sealant arrived early last week and I really shouldn't have visited Halfords yesterday because of their 3 for 2 offer on Autoglym products (tyre gel, quick detailed and body conditioning shampoo). 

Might have to see the bank manager the rate I am going lol


----------



## Jue

Flaky_Bandit said:


> My race glaze nano wheel sealant arrived early last week and I really shouldn't have visited Halfords yesterday because of their 3 for 2 offer on Autoglym products (tyre gel, quick detailed and body conditioning shampoo).
> 
> Might have to see the bank manager the rate I am going lol


Welcome to the club :lol:


----------



## suspal

I've run out of hiding places and worry when the Mrs is coming home.
Only two orders this week.


----------



## GSI-MAN

Nothing &#55357;&#56865;
As Polished Bliss have run out of Bilt Hamber DSW
I want to buy from them as they have free postage &#55357;&#56900;


----------



## Kenan

GSI-MAN said:


> Nothing ��
> As Polished Bliss have run out of Bilt Hamber DSW
> I want to buy from them as they have free postage ��


Set-up the stock notification, then you get an email when back in stock :thumb:


----------



## GSI-MAN

Cheers Kenan
I have done that but I will just have to wait.


----------



## SeanC2

Trying to get back in the game after abusing my poor C2 and moving on to a 14 plate Astra GTC!

Just bought a 5L pump sprayer, 48 amazon basic microfibers and 5L of TripleQX fallout remover. Just need to get some bug/tar remover and combine it all with the leftovers in the shed from the good old days!

Will get pics up once received.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

empty measuring bottle cheapest i could find from cleanyourcar to see if my atomiza big blaster foamer spray head tube will reach to the bottom of the bottle as my af bottle its 1cm short!
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/acces...-measuring-spray-bottle-947ml-/prod_1320.html


----------



## Flaky_Bandit

Aaaah keep me away from the internet!!!
Just purchased the following:-
carpro Dlux
Granville 869 tfr 
Surfex 
KKD

All I wanted was a box of latex gloves lol


----------



## Krakkenbus

None of this was actually purchased today but I got use out of it all yesterday. I'm really impressed with the finish icon gives but don't over apply it because its an absolute PITA to remove!


----------



## Tiffviz

Bottle of CG V7
Gtechniq applicator pads
Gtechniq C2v3
AF Oblitarate
4x Kwazar Mercury Pro+ Sprayer bottles


----------



## Njs71

Flaky_Bandit said:


> Aaaah keep me away from the internet!!!
> Just purchased the following:-
> carpro Dlux
> Granville 869 tfr
> Surfex
> KKD
> 
> All I wanted was a box of latex gloves lol


Famous last words. I just need ……

Then, before you know it you've got a basket full of goodies :lol::lol:


----------



## Wilco

Krakkenbus said:


> None of this was actually purchased today but I got use out of it all yesterday. I'm really impressed with the finish icon gives but don't over apply it because its an absolute PITA to remove!


Two panels at a time then remove with a short nap microfiber. Job done. I used it on half the car at a time and removed but it was a small car. Just to clarify.


----------



## steelghost

Ordered some Sonax Xtreme Polish + Wax #3 and Sonax NPT from In2Detailing, in preparation for doing winter prep on Mum's car.

Oh, and some Korean MFs because you know, they were smiling at me :doublesho:lol:


----------



## Njs71

Couple of goodies that turned up recently.


----------



## A&J

Gonna use this for my winter LSP


----------



## claymore

I decided to treat myself and try the Gyeon Q2 view as wanted to try a repellent on the windscreen. While I was there purchased some BH Korrosol as was rude not to haha


----------



## LewisChadwick7

just got these for £5 posted  only really wanted the poorboys wax tbf the other bits i'll give away


----------



## Hereisphilly

This turned up from jay today









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaky_Bandit

Njs71 said:


> Famous last words. I just need ……
> 
> Then, before you know it you've got a basket full of goodies :lol::lol:


Well my KKD acidic wheel cleaner arrived today - 5l for £13.49 result!!

NB - only needed 1l :lol:


----------



## suspal

Lovely parcel arrived from Imran In2Detailing and what a sport included sweets,which I thought was a lovely touch.
10 lts of Greenstar APC,and washboards for my grit guards
And arrived well before the mrs returned from work.lol.
Once again Thank You Imran fantastic next day service.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Flaky_Bandit said:


> Well my KKD acidic wheel cleaner arrived today - 5l for £13.49 result!!
> 
> NB - only needed 1l


Where did u get that from?

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathstar

My Bilt Hamber DSW, and some Amazon Basics Drying Towels arrived today.

I can see some more arrivals soon, but like above need to keep them away from the wife! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sistersvisions

LewisChadwick7 said:


> just got these for £5 posted  only really wanted the poorboys wax tbf the other bits i'll give away


What colour is the Soft99 Color Evolution?


----------



## Flaky_Bandit

Hereisphilly said:


> Where did u get that from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


Amazon. But price has gone back up to £30.99. Guess it was a glitch.


----------



## Deathstar

And today my AF Revive arrived from @steve_07 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4291

Spent a £50 Amazon gift card on Bilt Hamber Auto-Wheel, Sonax Screenwash and AF Oblitarate. Still got Angelwax Bilberry wheel wax and 3 plush MFs to come.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

sistersvisions said:


> What colour is the Soft99 Color Evolution?


Black


----------



## Short1e

Had a nice little delivery from Britemax UK today


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

adams tyre and rubber cleaner
adams microfibre revitalizer and brightner


----------



## dchapman88

My Custom wax which I've been working with Jay at Obsession Wax came today. 

He's done an absolutely amazing job!! 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Hereisphilly

dchapman88 said:


> My Custom wax which I've been working with Jay at Obsession Wax came today.
> 
> He's done an absolutely amazing job!!
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Pics pics pics!

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam

Exhaust only


----------



## dchapman88

Hereisphilly said:


> Pics pics pics!
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


These are the pics Jay sent me after pouring 
Haven't had the chance to take my own yet

Caramel scent, brushed bronze glass jar, bought by my missus and named after her nickname. 
Based on the obsession wax luminous

When I trade in my Nissan Joke next year I'll be buying a car worthy of wearing it for special occasions
















Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Hereisphilly

dchapman88 said:


> These are the pics Jay sent me after pouring
> Haven't had the chance to take my own yet
> 
> Caramel scent, brushed bronze glass jar, bought by my missus and named after her nickname.
> Based on the obsession wax luminous
> 
> When I trade in my Nissan Joke next year I'll be buying a car worthy of wearing it for special occasions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


That's a beaut! Great work all round!

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Really like that! I'm got my 2 being made - Jay is epic at customs


----------



## GP Punto

Went into Halfords for a browse, they had a 3 for 2 deal on AG so I ended up with the cleaner protector kit for convertibles, and two giant bottles of SRP.

I have three older SAABs booked for next week, so they will come in useful.


----------



## dan4291

Rest of an Amazon order arrived from SaverschoiceUK (in2detailing same company?). 3 350gsm MFs and a small pot of Angelwax Bilberry wheel wax. Anyone used this before?









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff C50

Bit of a Bouncers fan!


----------



## BaileyA3

dan4291 said:


> Rest of an Amazon order arrived from SaverschoiceUK (in2detailing same company?). 3 350gsm MFs and a small pot of Angelwax Bilberry wheel wax. Anyone used this before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Have used the bilberry mate, it's great stuff. Really easy on and off, smells great and very durable. Leaves a really glossy finish too.

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathstar

Today's arrivals.....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Shampoo is almost out so got a few samples before getting my next. This little lot might keep be going a while with some of the dilution ratio's









Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scomar44

Ran out of snowfoam and read a lot of good reviews re BH Auto Foam so decided to go for it. As usual you just can't buy 1 thing. Thanks to Polished Bliss for this little haul.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Not a product as such, but didn't realise how damn good this book is









Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## pxr5

I bought x5 500ml bottles of Car-Chem LC205 shampoo for a bargain price of £14.75. Received today, only 1 bundle left:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-chem-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Nidge76

Picked this up from eBay for a decent price. Smells gorgeous, raspberries I think?

Got it to replace Auto Finesse Mint Rims which has almost run out.


----------



## MDC250

pxr5 said:


> I bought x5 500ml bottles of Car-Chem LC205 shampoo for a bargain price of £14.75. Received today, only 1 bundle left:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-chem-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


Don't want to worry you chap but looking on Carchem's website I can't see a shampoo with that concentration (1:800). Advert does say clearance so that's maybe why.


----------



## Nidge76

MDC250 said:


> Don't want to worry you chap but looking on Carchem's website I can't see a shampoo with that concentration (1:800). Advert does say clearance so that's maybe why.


I think it's maybe the old version. The current one with the same code LC205 has a concentration of 1000:1

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

I thought I would try something different.....Got the Sonus to try when a customer just wants a quick hand polish and Im still trying to find a good tyre shine....so far its a toss up between KKD Tyresol and this.


----------



## pxr5

Nidge76 said:


> I think it's maybe the old version. The current one with the same code LC205 has a concentration of 1000:1
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


Yeah I think it is the old version as it's still referred to here - must not have updated the description on the site for this pack:

http://car-chem.com/store/detaiing-swirl-free-wash-kit-starter

Still a bargain though :argie:


----------



## Nidge76

pxr5 said:


> Yeah I think it is the old version as it's still referred to here - must not have updated the description on the site for this pack:
> 
> http://car-chem.com/store/detaiing-swirl-free-wash-kit-starter
> 
> Still a bargain though :argie:


Yep. Can't go wrong with Car Chem stuff. Should last you a while.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

Couple of imports...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## suspal

tosh said:


> Couple of imports...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Tosh i beat you to the final finish Bought some two weeks ago.


----------



## Nidge76

Got these ready for my winter prep. Excellent service once again from Polished Bliss. Can't go wrong for £30 with these products I'm sure :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Nidge76 said:


> Got these ready for my winter prep. Excellent service once again from Polished Bliss. Can't go wrong for £30 with these products I'm sure :thumb:


And those BH clothes are fantastic, I've got 4 or 5 now and keep going back to them


----------



## Jack R

Does this count as detailing products 



eBay bargin :thumb:


----------



## Deathstar

JR1982 said:


> Does this count as detailing products
> 
> 
> 
> eBay bargin :thumb:


A true 2BM, water to crap ratio will be immense 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Nidge76 said:


> Got these ready for my winter prep. Excellent service once again from Polished Bliss. Can't go wrong for £30 with these products I'm sure :thumb:


Be really interested to know how you get on with these - I'm looking to purchase the same things 

Are you hand polishing ?


----------



## Nidge76

JoeyJoeJo said:


> And those BH clothes are fantastic, I've got 4 or 5 now and keep going back to them


Yes they look decent. If I like them I will probably buy a few.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

Andyblue said:


> Be really interested to know how you get on with these - I'm looking to purchase the same things
> 
> Are you hand polishing ?


I did a machine Polish this summer so really hoping to just do a full decontamination and a hand polish.

I have soft paint so will play it by ear once I've given the car a thorough clean. Hoping to get it done this weekend.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Nidge76 said:


> I did a machine Polish this summer so really hoping to just do a full decontamination and a hand polish.
> 
> I have soft paint so will play it by ear once I've given the car a thorough clean. Hoping to get it done this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


Cheers, will look forward to seeing how it goes..

Incidentally, how did you find Auto Allure's Resurrect polish ? Was thinking of getting a bottle ...


----------



## Nidge76

Andyblue said:


> Cheers, will look forward to seeing how it goes..
> 
> Incidentally, how did you find Auto Allure's Resurrect polish ? Was thinking of getting a bottle ...


Me too. Looking forward to trying out DSW.

Answered your question about resurrect in the other thread 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Bought a while ago but finally taken out of it's box ready for my winter prep routine this week.

Not a bad work stool in truth, should make machine polishing/ cleaning/waxing the sides of the car a lot easier on the back and knees now though.


----------



## brodders1979

BH Korrosol, BH Surfex, Carpro Perl and wheel woolies. 

One question should each of the Bilt Hamber products and the Perl come with spray heads. Only got one BH spray head with the package. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

brodders1979 said:


> BH Korrosol, BH Surfex, Carpro Perl and wheel woolies.
> 
> One question should each of the Bilt Hamber products and the Perl come with spray heads. Only got one BH spray head with the package.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Whenever I've bought BH stuff they've all come with blue spray heads unless you're buying 5l

Not sure on perl but I'd have thought the same as you can apply it neat

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

My bottle of PERL (from CYC as it goes) came with a black spray head.


----------



## brodders1979

Thanks for the info. I was more concerned about the missing BH spray head cause they are decent quality and realised I hadn't been sent one for the Perl either. Can go back to the establishment with an informed query now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kam09

Received the new in2detailing ceramic wax today along with a free buffing cloth and free UFO applicator..


----------



## Jack R

Technically purchased last week but it turned up today with a free sample of quick detailed :thumb:


----------



## Prestige car care shop

JR1982 said:


> Technically purchased last week but it turned up today with a free sample of quick detailed :thumb:


Sorry about the mix up


----------



## Jack R

No worries bud, these things happen. Don’t worry it’s not put me off, if anything its just reassured me that your a decent bloke who looks after his customers:thumb:


----------



## Short1e

Cracking delivery from CleanYourRide


----------



## dan4291

1L of Nilco Nilglass glass cleaner from B&Q. Only £4, interested in seeing what it's like.


----------



## Jue

dan4291 said:


> 1L of Nilco Nilglass glass cleaner from B&Q. Only £4, interested in seeing what it's like.


It's great stuff mate :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

Top up from CarChem :thumb:


----------



## chongo

dan4291 said:


> 1L of Nilco Nilglass glass cleaner from B&Q. Only £4, interested in seeing what it's like.


Bloody brilliantly :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Got this ready for the coming winter £11.63 delivered is pretty good going too


----------



## BrummyPete

Bilt hamber dsw and juicy details pink banana shampoo 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

One of my many recent purchases arrived today

I held off purchasing this till I'd seen some reviews and they have all been very positive

The packaging was very nice and the inclusion of the applicator was a nice touch










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sirGonGon

Had a very busy postman (or should I say fleet of DPD drivers) yesterday. Doorbell did not stop ringing!

Finally back in the game after a 7 year absence!


----------



## MSwiss

My in2detailing haul has arrived!


----------



## Kam09

MSwiss said:


> My in2detailing haul has arrived!


Looks epic, I'm planning on a haul from Imran also! :buffer:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

got this of the sales section  might try get a coat of this on one of the cars for winter


----------



## Naddy37

After a small order couple weeks back from Prestige Care Care, just put another order in for Adams Rinseless Wash. Impressed with the product, so gone for the gallon version.

Remembered to use the DW discount this time too


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

as recommended by angela at pb for buffing off nanolex urban glass sealant i ordered the pb utility towel http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-utility-towel-cat24.html
only a small order but its something 
i was using the paragon microfibre fish scale glass cloth but im think its too vicious and is removing a loft of the coating when i buff it off.


----------



## JayMac

Just came home to find my first order from Detail Bug, seriously good customer service from Andy! Also got some 0000 wire wool delivered!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

JayMac said:


> Just came home to find my first order from Detail Bug, seriously good customer service from Andy! Also got some 0000 wire wool delivered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be interested to see what you think about it


----------



## JayMac

Andyblue said:


> Be interested to see what you think about it


I'll do a quick review when I get a chance to try it out in the next few weeks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulkhead

Another week, another order!! Two new buckets and grit guards, new wash mitt, Gyeon interior trim dressing and more Gyeon snow foam. The new C-HR will get a good wash soon so will post piccies up once it's done.


----------



## suspal

Bought a few bits this week to the suppliers thank you for your service excellent as always. And Chongo no you can't have any it's not Chemical Guys V series.
This has turned up just tried it out wicked.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/00003-Fur-zoff-Pet-Hair-Remover-855225000034/1901511604


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

ODK new wheel cleaner Rotate and ODK cabin interior dressing


----------



## Short1e

Few top ups and new products from Carbon Collective


----------



## Lean6

1) Poorboys Natural Look Dressing

2) Dr Leather - Advanced Leather Cleaner

3) CarPro - Inside Leather & Interior Cleaner

Hopefully the Dr Leather Advanced Leather Cleaner is what's needed for my Saab 9-5 leather.


----------



## kenmac

AD Obsession - Pure Carnauba Wax
AD Platinum wax
AD Sapphire wax
AD Towel wash
Auto finesse Passion
Auto finesse Essence


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Rob D 88

Nice little delivery today!

Big thanks to Polished Bliss and especially Jeff at Prestige Car Care (Adam's)... Who kindly added a couple of my favourite spray heads!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

New releases from Waxaddict 

Tried the HydroGlaze too and its a great product, water sheets straight off the panels, and leaves good tight beading too


----------



## WaxIsForWinners

A nice 5l bottle of Bilt Hamber Auto Foam!

Cheers Clean Your Car.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kenmac

AD Project 64 
AD Metal Worx


----------



## Andyblue

Pot of Alien 51 arrived today - looking forward to trying it


----------



## BertyTHeGreat

Short1e said:


> New releases from Waxaddict
> 
> Tried the HydroGlaze too and its a great product, water sheets straight off the panels, and leaves good tight beading too


I joined wax club about a month ago, do not regret it at all the benefits are great! looked at buying there new releases, but the carnuaba spray looks like a detailing spray so unsure and struggle with fo show vs wet look sealant

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310

LeeH said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Have you got a link for where you got these from mate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

BertyTHeGreat said:


> I joined wax club about a month ago, do not regret it at all the benefits are great! looked at buying there new releases, but the carnuaba spray looks like a detailing spray so unsure and struggle with fo show vs wet look sealant
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I can't see the Spray Rinse or Carnauba Emulsion on the WaxAddict website...


----------



## aslettd

Rob D 88 said:


> I can't see the Spray Rinse or Carnauba Emulsion on the WaxAddict website...


It's in the Waxclub members area bud


----------



## Rob D 88

aslettd said:


> It's in the Waxclub members area bud


Any idea when they become available to everyone?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

It's in the spray wax section https://www.waxaddict.co.uk/copy-of-car-wax


----------



## A&J

Today I got 
250ml of Menzerna 3500
500ml of TAC System oil zero
6x generic microfibers.
Just gotta find some time for my winter preps on our home cars...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

carbon collective platinum glass 30ml v2 off ebay


----------



## Bristle Hound

In-line water filter for my new PW :thumb:


----------



## A&J

Bristle Hound said:


> In-line water filter for my new PW :thumb:


Looks like a salt shaker to me


----------



## Jack R

Bristle Hound said:


> In-line water filter for my new PW :thumb:


I need one of them, where did you get that from bud? :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

think i got mine off aliexpress for my nilfisk c130


----------



## Bristle Hound

JR1982 said:


> I need one of them, where did you get that from bud? :thumb:


Bay of e mate :thumb:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Clean...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Or 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Washer-Wa...054944?hash=item23866b9d60:g:G0cAAOSw6YtZOkza
If you can't wait :lol:


----------



## Jack R

Thanks bud


----------



## Raj24v

Sorry for the silly question but what exactky does that filter do??


----------



## Jack R

Raj24v said:


> Sorry for the silly question but what exactky does that filter do??


I'll be using it as part of my filtration system when I eventually get my water butt system set up:thumb:


----------



## David_Melv

Picked up a nice little Karcher K4 today, great machine for the price


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Raj24v said:


> Sorry for the silly question but what exactky does that filter do??


you screw it on the inlet pipe on the pressure washer and clip the hose pipe on to it and remove the old one thats screwed on..i had a filter inside the metal pipe on the pressure washer that got really clogged up so i thought i would try this instead 
its basically a different style filter mate


----------



## jonnyw59

Little delivery from Angel wax this afternoon.


----------



## pump

jonnyw59 said:


> Little delivery from Angel wax this afternoon.


----------



## pump

From the good folks at clean your car uk today ..........


----------



## jonnyw59

pump said:


> Its good stuff! My go to products over the last few months only gripe i have with them is the sprayers could be better. Enigma wax should go on your list for next time after you rob the bank :thumb:


Once I tried QED I was hooked. I'm slowly building up my angel wax collection. I fancy the fifth element wax. Maybe put that on the Xmas list.


----------



## Hoppy1888

Leebo310 said:


> Have you got a link for where you got these from mate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen them on EBay, Silverline LED worklight around £44 free delivery!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Danjc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oohhh you don't see people buy these every day!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Hereisphilly said:


> Oohhh you don't see people buy these every day!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I have been meaning to try them for ages mate.


----------



## [email protected]

Danjc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love Z6!! Love the smell of it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Danjc said:


> I have been meaning to try them for ages mate.


The Grand Finale is quality, not tried the Z6 tho.


----------



## wylie coyote

Infinity Wax QDx.


----------



## Rob D 88

New bits to try the weekend! Got a Karcher K4 Full Control with the variable lance. The fan is poor in my opinion so thought I'd get a new one! I also went for the quick release end so I can change between the 25 degree fan and 40. Opened it tonight and I cannot believe the quality, very impressed. Hopefully it'll be much better than the original!
















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Rob D 88 said:


> New bits to try the weekend! Got a Karcher K4 Full Control with the variable lance. The fan is poor in my opinion so thought I'd get a new one! I also went for the quick release end so I can change between the 25 degree fan and 40. Opened it tonight and I cannot believe the quality, very impressed. Hopefully it'll be much better than the original!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I have the same PW do you have a link for that bud:thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

These two arrived yesterday from Tony at waxplanet, two of the last pots to be made.


----------



## Jack R

chongo said:


> I have the same PW do you have a link for that bud:thumb:


Wouldn't mind that link too please:thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88

chongo said:


> I have the same PW do you have a link for that bud:thumb:


Of course Chongo!

You know what I mean then about the poor jet output!

Click on the sellers shop as he does a lot of other attachments and you might prefer longer/shorter or a curved lance. He also sells more expensive nozzles with a rubber guard around which I will probably get next. My lance is 47.5cm which is slightly longer than the original. You will need hole size 040 on the nozzle for the Karcher K4!

Hope it helps!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Karcher-K...var=630961355961&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-...var=540862803500&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Mikej857

The 2nd instalment in the collaboration between the OCD Facebook page and ODK

Stunning colour and scent of rhubarb is lush









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD

This little lot all turned up yesterday










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moet1974

Welshquattro1 said:


> These two arrived yesterday from Tony at waxplanet, two of the last pots to be made.


Soon to be confined to history. Grab them while you can!

:thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

Moet1974 said:


> Soon to be confined to history. Grab them while you can!
> 
> :thumb:


I found out today from Tony they are the last pots of each.


----------



## great gonzo

Gonz.


----------



## chongo

Rob D 88 said:


> Of course Chongo!
> 
> You know what I mean then about the poor jet output!
> 
> Click on the sellers shop as he does a lot of other attachments and you might prefer longer/shorter or a curved lance. He also sells more expensive nozzles with a rubber guard around which I will probably get next. My lance is 47.5cm which is slightly longer than the original. You will need hole size 040 on the nozzle for the Karcher K4!
> 
> Hope it helps!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Karcher-K...var=630961355961&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-...var=540862803500&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Cheers for tat link bud:thumb: I have now ordered the fixed hand grip one and attachments :wave:


----------



## Rob D 88

chongo said:


> Cheers for tat link bud:thumb: I have now ordered the fixed hand grip one and attachments :wave:


No worries. What attachments did you go for?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Rob D 88 said:


> No worries. What attachments did you go for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


25>_45> 040 and the fixed grip 47.5. Bloody good site mate thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Radish293

Right guys ordering some Green Star and need to spend another. £15 to get free delivery so it’s really only going to cost £12. Don’t think there is anything I actually need. (Like there ever is !) so what should I buy. Your thoughts. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

chongo said:


> 25>_45> 040 and the fixed grip 47.5. Bloody good site mate thanks for sharing :thumb:


Yeah it is impressive. No problem!

That's what this website is all about. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Radish293 said:


> Right guys ordering some Green Star and need to spend another. £15 to get free delivery so it's really only going to cost £12. Don't think there is anything I actually need. (Like there ever is !) so what should I buy. Your thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Do you have some Gummipflege for you rubber seals?


----------



## Kyle_241

Rob D 88 said:


> Of course Chongo!
> 
> You know what I mean then about the poor jet output!
> 
> Click on the sellers shop as he does a lot of other attachments and you might prefer longer/shorter or a curved lance. He also sells more expensive nozzles with a rubber guard around which I will probably get next. My lance is 47.5cm which is slightly longer than the original. You will need hole size 040 on the nozzle for the Karcher K4!
> 
> Hope it helps!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Karcher-K...var=630961355961&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-...var=540862803500&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Glad I stumbled on this post, suffering with same problem, ordered angled lance with 25 head, looking forward to trying it.

Thanks for links rob :thumb:

Kyle


----------



## Commander2874

Hi guys, I'm looking at buying auto finesse avalanche snow foam plus snow foam lance from slims detailing which comes out to about £45 delivered. Is this any good?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Commander2874 said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking at buying auto finesse avalanche snow foam plus snow foam lance from slims detailing which comes out to about £45 delivered. Is this any good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


change the foam mate avalanche is rubbish and 35 quid for a generic lance that isnt pa? might as well get one of these like i have
http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...th-full-brass-internals-various-fittings.html just put the ptfe tape around the adapter and your good to go


----------



## JoeyJoeJo




----------



## Commander2874

OvEr_KiLL said:


> change the foam mate avalanche is rubbish and 35 quid for a generic lance that isnt pa? might as well get one of these like i have
> http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...th-full-brass-internals-various-fittings.html just put the ptfe tape around the adapter and your good to go


Thank you mate, thought it seemed quite high. Will have a look. The karcher k2 foam lance is terrible and been using demon foam

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnyw59

JoeyJoeJo said:


>


I used fast foam enigma and elixir yesterday for the first time, all three impressed. :argie:


----------



## jeff C50

Recieved ODK Cabin from The Detailing Booth,looking forward to using this for the first time.Already loving the smell 👍


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

jeff C50 said:


> View attachment 52527
> 
> 
> Recieved ODK Cabin from The Detailing Booth,looking forward to using this for the first time.Already loving the smell 👍


its great mate and james is awesome to deal with


----------



## jeff C50

OvEr_KiLL said:


> its great mate and james is awesome to deal with


Yes and free Haribo too! 😂


----------



## M1UDE

tosh said:


> Couple of imports...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Have you had time to try Ultimate Fast Finish yet? Reckon it's due for UK release soon


----------



## LewisChadwick7

these bargains off ebay


----------



## suspal

M1UDE said:


> Have you had time to try Ultimate Fast Finish yet? Reckon it's due for UK release soon


I doubt it very much,I had to import 4 cans not cheap.


----------



## chongo

suspal said:


> I doubt it very much,I had to import 4 cans not cheap.


Is it any good:thumb:


----------



## suspal

chongo said:


> Is it any good:thumb:


Chongo I've hundreds of products sitting on the self and the spare bedroom ordered yet just sitting there until I'm well enough to detail again hence the Mrs battering me all the time for ordering stuff I can't use in the near future,just ask Stang he's visited my home and seen my gear.:tumbleweed:


----------



## suspal

Had a small delivery from Craig today thanks mate excellent service from across the border,and one coming from Ron and Stuart anyday now fingers crossed the Mrs is still at work and the postman has delivered before she gets home.
Yes I know I have a huge problem.


----------



## chongo

suspal said:


> Chongo I've hundreds of products sitting on the self and the spare bedroom ordered yet just sitting there until I'm well enough to detail again hence the Mrs battering me all the time for ordering stuff I can't use in the near future,just ask Stang he's visited my home and seen my gear.:tumbleweed:


Well your not going to get better if your mrs keeps doing you in are you:lol:

Best send some of them unused products to me bud

Oh and get some help as well:lol::wave:


----------



## suspal

chongo said:


> Well your not going to get better if your mrs keeps doing you in are you:lol:
> 
> Best send some of them unused products to me bud
> 
> Oh and get some help as well:lol::wave:


My foot am I sending anything up,I'm worse than Arkwright in Open All Hours,anyway have you seen the cost of postage lately?:lol:
I'm unabled to receive anymore treatment for my addiction as they've given up on mr and they've accepted defeat,as for the mrs she's treading on eggshells if I snap I'll have to replace her :lol:
Hope she doesn't see this post.:car:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Sus don't worry at this rate we will have a detailers anonymous councilling group


----------



## Flaky_Bandit

Hello, my name is Flaky and I confess to spending too much on...
AG express wax
Some mfs
H2go
Autosol metal polish

Please help me wean of this addiction

Thanks in advance


----------



## LR4

Not strictly bought today, but received the following from Polished Bliss this afternoon;


----------



## suspal

Placed an otder for a Solo 402 pump sprayer.:wall:I couldn't help myself.


----------



## chongo

suspal said:


> Placed an otder for a Solo 402 pump sprayer.:wall:I couldn't help myself.


I need a new pump sprayer any link:thumb:

Imagine if your mrs seen your bank account  you'll be dead:lol::lol:


----------



## Moet1974

chongo said:


> I need a new pump sprayer any link:thumb:
> 
> Imagine if your mrs seen your bank account  you'll be dead:lol::lol:


Order it from Germany. That's what I do!!!!


----------



## suspal

chongo said:


> I need a new pump sprayer any link:thumb:
> 
> Imagine if your mrs seen your bank account  you'll be dead:lol::lol:


https://www.screwfix.com/p/solo-so402-white-handheld-sprayer-2ltr/4738j
I paid more on ebay.:wall:
Perish the thought Chongo she's chop of me kegs and feed them to the doggies.


----------



## Short1e

Slims Detailing










Shop N Shine










Envy Car Care


----------



## voon

Had a weak moment and bought the Rupes iBrid Nano kit ... well .. udner Swissvax branding. Strangely, it was cheapest here for me.

https://www.swissvax.ch/DE/product/swissvax-nano-ibridlong-neck-kit.html


----------



## Hereisphilly

Small delivery from cyc









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

My goodies from the OW clear out


----------



## Radish293

Koch Chemie Green Star and Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax.
Ran out of green star a while back and living in the country the roads are Minging with all the farm traffic. Snow Foam just doesn't do it.but Green Star is awesome it almost is a touches wash. needed to make the order up to £50 to get free delivery so went for DSW OMG its fantastic stuff. Way better than a wax I bought that cost 10 times as much. The level of gloss is really good and easy to use. fab free microfibre whats not to like.
Excellent prompt delivery from in2detailing.


----------



## Radish293

Hereisphilly said:


> Small delivery from cyc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thats one seriously fluffy microfibre on the right there. or is it a wash mitt?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Radish293 said:


> Thats one seriously fluffy microfibre on the right there. or is it a wash mitt?


 or it could be one of the cats!










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain

Hereisphilly said:


> or it could be one of the cats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


He looks impressed.


----------



## Danjc

Popped into Shop 'n' Shine to pick up some Extreme Elements and also came away with some samples of Britemax's new stuff to try. 
Cheers Dom.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

Apparently cat fur is one of the best products to remove wax. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Took a punt on this for 20 quid after a hamfisted attempt at cleaning the current one ended in tears.


----------



## bidderman1969

Radish293 said:


> Koch Chemie Green Star and Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax.
> Ran out of green star a while back and living in the country the roads are Minging with all the farm traffic. Snow Foam just doesn't do it.but Green Star is awesome it almost is a touches wash. needed to make the order up to £50 to get free delivery so went for DSW OMG its fantastic stuff. Way better than a wax I bought that cost 10 times as much. The level of gloss is really good and easy to use. fab free microfibre whats not to like.
> Excellent prompt delivery from in2detailing.


Do you use it like snow foam then? Or just spray on and PW off?


----------



## Radish293

bidderman1969 said:


> Do you use it like snow foam then? Or just spray on and PW off?


I use it in a pump sprayer, leave to dwell for 5 minutes and PW off. Removes more than snow foam does. It's almost a touch less wash. I'm going to try it like snowfoam next time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

Radish293 said:


> I use it in a pump sprayer, leave to dwell for 5 minutes and PW off. Removes more than snow foam does. It's almost a touch less wash. I'm going to try it like snowfoam next time.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Be interested to know how it performs when used as a snowfoam :thumb:


----------



## Radish293

bidderman1969 said:


> Be interested to know how it performs when used as a snowfoam :thumb:


I will pm you when I've done it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

Radish293 said:


> I will pm you when I've done it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cheers bud :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## macca666

Ordered some Waxaddict hydroglaze, absolute wax snowfoam and show off hard wax so looking forward to getting them to try.

Might need to give some to my OH to put by for Xmas to justify my spending though :lol:


----------



## iCraig

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Took a punt on this for 20 quid after a hamfisted attempt at cleaning the current one ended in tears.


£20? Where from?


----------



## steelghost

Plenty of Chinese eBay vendors


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

iCraig said:


> £20? Where from?


Ebay, shipped from Leicester, ordered Thurs, delivered Sat.


----------



## jamiepollock643

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Ebay, shipped from Leicester, ordered Thurs, delivered Sat.


I got one too, along with the nozzles, will give them a litle test tonight after work.


----------



## Wilco

A couple of coatings in the last week.



















A little disappointed the Britemax suedes and applicator were loose in the parcel though and as such are covered in bits of packaging. I've picked off what I can but I doubt I'll use these now, thankfully I have plenty already.










Hardest part now is deciding which goes on which car.


----------



## Mikej857

I couldn't help myself when obsession wax and OCD released details of there limited edition Halloween waxes

The packaging on both is very very eye catching but both very different

Jay has gone for a softer wax which is very appealing as I haven't any of those on the collection

I bought OCD's purely on its appearance its epic

I've told myself no more waxes but then remembered I'm waiting on an obsession euphoric to be delivered as well



















































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Little eBay Bargain arrived this morning


----------



## Cookies

The cheap ceramic coating arrived today. I'll give it a try on my winter alloys. 
Hopefully it doesn't melt them..... Lol

Cooks


----------



## GleemSpray

Cookies said:


> The cheap ceramic coating arrived today. I'll give it a try on my winter alloys.
> Hopefully it doesn't melt them..... Lol
> 
> Cooks


Looks like a bottle of 70's aftershave ... :lol::lol:


----------



## Cookies

GleemSpray said:


> Looks like a bottle of 70's aftershave ...


You may not believe this, but Mrs Cooks said exactly the same thing Lmao!!!

Cooks


----------



## chongo

Cookies said:


> You may not believe this, but Mrs Cooks said exactly the same thing Lmao!!!
> 
> Cooks


Do a Henry cooper and splash it all over:lol:

Got a couple of bottles today my self but the veterans one, going to do the mrs bonnet tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## fabiolous

Just arrived from In2Detailing!



















Can't wait to try them!


----------



## Blackwatch

fabiolous said:


> Just arrived from In2Detailing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to try them!


The DK stuff is cracking and you can never go wrong with BH.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Very much looking forward to this









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

2 wash buckets (20l), snow foam lance and auto finnese snowfoam!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W

Wowos Crystal sealant and Carbon Collective platinum wheels


----------



## Jue

Ben_W said:


> Wowos Crystal sealant and Carbon Collective platinum wheels


I put the Carbon Collective platinum wheels on my new powder coated wheels on my van & am very happy with it :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

try the carbon collective platinum glass on the glass, its good stuff


----------



## Ben_W

OvEr_KiLL said:


> try the carbon collective platinum glass on the glass, its good stuff


Yes, I've heard/read good thinks about it. Will try the Wowos first as that is supposed to be good for glass/trim etc.

Did anyone ever get to the bottom of it apparently being rebottled G-Techniq stuff?


----------



## Short1e

Nice delivery from Dooka


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Ben_W said:


> Did anyone ever get to the bottom of it apparently being rebottled G-Techniq stuff?


dont know and dont care  its good stuff and works well for me


----------



## Mikej857

The OCD Halloween wax arrived today

Extremely well packaged and the wax is awesome, the scent is very sweet and lickable 

I purchased the smaller pot so I didn't have to spoil the larger pot 





































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

Picked up a couple of Absolutewax goodies as wanted to try them for a while


----------



## MDC250

Just ordered 5 litres of Bouncers Slick Mick...crazy good deal on price with extras to boot! Jay you are a legend


----------



## detailR

After putting it off for ages... I bought a workshop trolley


----------



## MDC250

detailR said:


> After putting it off for ages... I bought a workshop trolley


Got to ask for pics when it arrives


----------



## detailR

MDC250 said:


> Got to ask for pics when it arrives


It was actually delivered yesterday. I had to do a bit of running around in the afternoon so I didn't get to assemble it. That'll be the first job for Monday


----------



## garycha

New car inbound. Top up the General Stores, and replaced my worn out DAS Pro with a ShineMate mini and Vertools 12e.

Hid CYC and PB invoices from SWMBO....

:argie:


----------



## Tashfeen

Halfords are doing a good deal on Megs buckets and grit guard so, thought why not 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan L

As above , 2 meguiars buckets , including British Cycling discount = £12.96


----------



## Mcpx

Gone a bit mental this month due to a new motor, lots of work to do and the wrong time of year to be doing it. Just got a nice bundle direct from Auto Finesse to take advantage of their Halloween discount, woolly trio set, Revolution, Dressle and Oblitarate. All excellent so far apart from the mini trigger that I got to use with the tar remover that lasted three squirts, waste of 50p that was!

First car in years with cloth seats so Gtechniq i1 is on the way, not looking forward to that as it is apparently quite pungent for a few days, but needs must. 

Just put an order in today with Paragon for some new work towels and a couple of glass cloths. Still need some new glass cleaner and my trusty pressure sprayer has seized up so will need a replacement for that when I come to do the engine bay and door shuts. 

Now all I need is dry weather and for the wife to not find my bank statement.


----------



## JynErso

Today was mild, because I'm broke...

Gyeon Q²M SilkDryer - Large


----------



## euge07

wheel woolies b kit with comfort grips- been after them for ages but finally ordered them, hope they are good


----------



## MDC250

Adams Wash Pad and Shampoo on the GB.


----------



## detailR

Trolley built before the first drop off this morning 

It's only basic but it'll be super handy for me.
Super cheap on eBay - it didn't even come with assembly instructions.


----------



## MDC250

detailR said:


> Trolley built before the first drop off this morning
> 
> It's only basic but it'll be super handy for me.
> Super cheap on eBay - it didn't even come with assembly instructions.


Looks a decent piece of kit. Does it feel worth the money?


----------



## LeeH

I've asked Santa for a plastic one. I'd end up pushing it into one of the vehicles. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BaileyA3

detailR said:


> Trolley built before the first drop off this morning
> 
> It's only basic but it'll be super handy for me.
> Super cheap on eBay - it didn't even come with assembly instructions.


You got a link for this please mate?


----------



## chongo

BaileyA3 said:


> You got a link for this please mate?


Got one still in its box :thumb: very cheap off eBay


----------



## detailR

MDC250 said:


> Looks a decent piece of kit. Does it feel worth the money?


Yeah, it feels sturdy enough. You can tell it wasn't expensive but it'll definitely do a job 



BaileyA3 said:


> You got a link for this please mate?


Sure, here you go...

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/282362904060


----------



## Commander2874

New snow foam, snow foam lance and wash buckets! The buckets are £7.30 each from halfords and 5 gallon one's so worth a trip down!

Also picked up bottles of AG Extra Gloss Protection and AG rapid detailer
















Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edwinowl

Just bought one myself, the grit guards are a bit pricey though! Over £8


----------



## Commander2874

Edwinowl said:


> Just bought one myself, the grit guards are a bit pricey though! Over £8


I bought some off ebay for £4 a pair and fit perfectly. Nice one!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

Grabbed these unused second hand for £25. Pleased with that.


----------



## BTS

Couple of bits. First stuff I've bought in a while after buying a house!

Looking forward to trying them this weekend.









Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

BTS said:


> Couple of bits. First stuff I've bought in a while after buying a house!
> 
> Looking forward to trying them this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Let me know what you think of the Diablo in terms of application and beading if you don't mind Ben.


----------



## Hereisphilly

nbray67 said:


> Let me know what you think of the Diablo in terms of application and beading if you don't mind Ben.


Have you seen pictures of the pour of the wax? Some are the worst I've ever seen

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Hereisphilly said:


> Have you seen pictures of the pour of the wax? Some are the worst I've ever seen
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No Phil, is it that bad?

Where have you seen the pours?


----------



## Hereisphilly

nbray67 said:


> No Phil, is it that bad?
> 
> Where have you seen the pours?


Lots of pictures floating on fb mate, beading looks okay from the pics tho

















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86

My 1st haul for a long time
















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Jumped on the Megs bucket bandwagon.

My local branch had two buckets, both with grit guards inside.

Takes the two buckets to the till...
Me - "Excuse me, are the grit guards included?"
Till guy - "No, they're extra. But if you get a guard, you'll only need one bucket."
Me - "Errrrr, ok. I'll just take the two buckets please."

:lol:

Also some Scott shop towels, love them for glass, and a couple of refills for their demister pad thingy as they are perfect for the dash cubby hole now I've for a touchscreen,

Get a grit guard.... only need one bucket.... still chuckling....


----------



## Clarkey-88

Bought a pack of microfibers, couple of Mini Jets and some of those Cranberry air fresheners from my Autosmart rep today. 

I'm not sure the air fresheners smell anything like Cranberries though. I'd say they smell more like some sort of aftershave - they smell great though


----------



## 350Chris

I haven't actually bought anything - but I have built wishlists and sent them out to the family for my looming Birthday and Christmas 
Should save me the compulsion of buying anything until the new year if they get it right this year :lol:


----------



## Short1e




----------



## Blackwatch

Decided to see what all the hype is about Fusso Coat...and thought I would try some AutoPerfekt stuff for a change. ( The SC Wash is for a customers car that I just finished coating )


----------



## Tembaco

Climate closet for my waxes.


----------



## Welshquattro1

Tembaco said:


> Climate closet for my waxes.


Now that's some setup and a great collection:argie: More pics please and is it a wine cooler?


----------



## Tembaco

Yes its actually a wine cooler


----------



## JynErso

Gyeon Silk Dryer and TDG Pre-Wash


----------



## Turnspleen

always nice to come home to new stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Today's deliveries for me


----------



## Hereisphilly

Turnspleen said:


> always nice to come home to new stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are they all from Imran?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Turnspleen

Hereisphilly said:


> Are they all from Imran?
> 
> Apart from the bottles, surfex and brush. Yes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Turnspleen said:


> Hereisphilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they all from Imran?
> 
> Apart from the bottles, surfex and brush. Yes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say it's the one thing I wish he did, but the rest looked like his stuff
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Autoglanz.UK

Ordered the Triple Gloss Package from Wax Planet as on offer. Been looking forward to trying!

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinny

Turnspleen said:


> Hereisphilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they all from Imran?
> 
> Apart from the bottles, surfex and brush. Yes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What mf is fhe one on the right mate? Looked on in2detailing site but cant find it. Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Pinny said:


> Turnspleen said:
> 
> 
> 
> What mf is fhe one on the right mate? Looked on in2detailing site but cant find it. Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> most likely this http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...dual-twisted-pile-drying-towel-70-x-90cm.html
Click to expand...


----------



## Turnspleen

OvEr_KiLL said:


> Pinny said:
> 
> 
> 
> most likely this http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...dual-twisted-pile-drying-towel-70-x-90cm.html
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the right is the double sided drying towel. Used it today and loved it!! The buffing clothes as linked above are the ones on the left. Not had a chance to use it yet but feels amazing. Lol may make an excuse to try it out tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Turnspleen

http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...dual-twisted-pile-drying-towel-70-x-90cm.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Nice delivery from Prestige Car Care with the Adams Goodies


----------



## Tembaco

With the BIG thanks to John again!


----------



## Jonnybbad

These arrived a few days ago been looking for some new waxes for a while and fancied trying a new wax blender so opted for HB sauce. Have to say they look and feel quality waxes









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbig1

Tembaco said:


> With the BIG thanks to John again!


Wow John at M&K really delivers!
Forgetting how awesome John is.
Now I am in a mood to head off to the shop and do some shopping!

Happy for your awesome delivery.


----------



## Commander2874

Had my car machine polished and ceramically coated so needed to stock up on new gear! Wife has already said i now have more car products than records lol.

Bought from elite car care in Maidenhead as I was driving past.

Gyeon Bath Plus was a must for the new coating
Gyeon glass Q2M leaves a fantastic streak free shine 
Some new drying towel and glass microfibre cloth
New wheel brushes

For the BMW i bought Collinite Marque D Elegance as it offers excellent winter protection.

Total £125 for all! Need to stop buying stuff!
























Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

I didn't technically buy it, but my brother got me my first snowfoam lance as a birthday present


----------



## shine247

steelghost said:


> I didn't technically buy it, but my brother got me my first snowfoam lance as a birthday present


You WILL of course need some proper foam now, something that really foams whether it works or not :lol:


----------



## steelghost

shine247 said:


> You WILL of course need some proper foam now, something that really foams whether it works or not


Well, if Auto Glanz Spritzer is on offer tomorrow I might be tempted


----------



## dchapman88

I've been wanting to try out some CarSpünk stuff so took advantage of the awesome Black Friday code and bought some wheel cleaner 

I'm also hoping AG have a good deal on APC too cos I'm in real need!!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

steelghost said:


> Well, if Auto Glanz Spritzer is on offer tomorrow I might be tempted


works nice in a lance mate 

and i bought some blackfire midnight sun qd from motorgeek before


----------



## Rob D 88

steelghost said:


> Well, if Auto Glanz Spritzer is on offer tomorrow I might be tempted


Get it SG best Foam around in my opinion with AngelWax Fast Foam.


----------



## Ben_W

Just spent £60 at Carbon Collective...

Platinum Glass
Lusso wash and merino wash pad bundle
React wheel cleaner/iron remover
2 onyx drying towels


----------



## Nidge76

Decided to go for quality not quantity on the Black Friday sale. Ordered from Wowo's for the first time.

Gone for the Quick Detailer and Interior Detailing Pack which includes, All Purpose Cleaner, Upholstery Cleaner, Fabric Sealant, Glass Cleaner & Interior Finisher.

Can't wait to try these out.


----------



## Ben_W

You won't go wrong with any of those.

The QD is still an absolute favourite of mine


----------



## aslettd

Went a bit mad, ibrid from britemax, wax collection from wowo's, megs MF ibrid pads from pristine details, DK 1.1 and finale from Imran


----------



## Nidge76

Just ordered the Car Chem detailer. Bargain.


----------



## jamiepollock643

Gyeon Bathe Essence
Gyeon Cure
Gyeon Leather Coat
9 assorted Rupes pads from Britemax for the LHR15&75
12 microfibres from Imran @ in2detailing
Detail factory detailing brushes
And that’s been it.....so far


----------



## walfice

Bh auto foam 5l
Bh surfex hd 5l
Cg happy ending buffing cloths x3
Wax planet lava shampoo
Wo-wo shampoo/clay bar offer 
Totalled around £60 but could have spent so much more!


----------



## LeeH

Discontinued pads from Marine31.

Should last me out...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonnybbad

More HBS WAXES arrived today these are his ceramic and polymer blends









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

LeeH said:


> Discontinued pads from Marine31.
> 
> Should last me out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Did you get these here in the uk:thumb:


----------



## LeeH

No pal, you have to buy existing stock in the US where you can find them. 

5" Hybrid pads designed for the Flex LC system. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Danjc

Thought I would try out Paragon Microfibre.


----------



## Gixxer6

So far nothing! It's been very hard to resist all the BF sales, there are some real good bargains out there


----------



## chongo

LeeH said:


> No pal, you have to buy existing stock in the US where you can find them.
> 
> 5" Hybrid pads designed for the Flex LC system.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Cheers bud:thumb: thought they would be for the flex.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

adams green glass cloth from prestigecarcare


----------



## Mikej857

I've been eagerly awaiting a delivery from obsession wax

I ordered the si02 euphoric in white jar, its become a thing with me that all my obsession waxes are in white jars this looks and smells fantastic and fits right in with my collection that's got a little out of control again

Obsession Halloween also arrived and I have to say its better than expected a very different scent than I'm used to but I love it (I normally have a fruit scent) the new black pots really are quality

And finally a bottle of lustrate the new pre wax cleanser

I'm waiting on delivery of the new OCD nova glow and a little something special from waxtub that frpm the pictures looks absolutely fan bloody tastic, I cannot wait for these to come

The pictures really don't do these justice because you can't smell the luscious scents























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

Managed to get my hands on a waxaddict random yesterday, along with drying towel and custom painted lid :argie:


----------



## shine247

This little lot arrived today.










Still a little more to come but I have been pretty good and only bought what I wanted.


----------



## matty.13

Adams wash pad from amazon and car chem detail spray . I’m banned from buying any more car wax otherwise I would have brought a lot more yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

M&K Snow Foam Gun
Obsession Wax Halloween Wax
Obsession Wax Icon Wax
WOWOs Crystal Sealant
WaxAddict Vortex Wax
BSD


----------



## robster84

A couple of orders from Mad*Cow. Now to get the step daughter to start detailing her car.


----------



## Nidge76

Ordered on Black Friday received already. Excellent service Car Chem.


----------



## KRM

Waxaddict Kudos


----------



## voon

- Sonax Proline EX 04-06 Polish ..... very looking forward to this: 1-step, medium to high finish polish with little dust, apaprently. Seems to be ideal for lazy people.

- Sonax AutoShampoo 2L. I find shampoos to be best, when effective, cheap and without any added waxes or such ... it'll then be good for anything I try. This one is supposedly good.

- SV3C 1080p WLAN security cam. Apparently quite okay for the cheap price. It'll watch my parking lot.

- And a new car


----------



## Hereisphilly

Some treats from the black Friday sales

















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

KRM said:


> Waxaddict Kudos


Interested to see some feedback on this. I bought a randomz, air freshener, drying towel and shampoo from Waxaddict all for £36 delivered. Gotta love black friday deals :thumb:


----------



## KRM

macca666 said:


> Interested to see some feedback on this. I bought a randomz, air freshener, drying towel and shampoo from Waxaddict all for £36 delivered. Gotta love black friday deals :thumb:


I expect more or less the same in terms of use compared to other Waxaddict waxes. Nevertheless i'm curious about the characteristics of this new wax.

That's really a bargain for such nice products:thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

Just a little something to tide me over until Christmas......don't tell the missus though eh, she doesn't know about the Rupes :lol:


----------



## macca666

Got these delivered today think I'm only waiting on two packages now from my black friday purchases..


----------



## LewisChadwick7

I picked up the last of my goodies from BF last night


----------



## jeff C50

Ordered on Black Friday from Bouncers and arrived today,thanks Jay 👍


----------



## Kyle 86

Mark ST said:


> Just a little something to tide me over until Christmas......don't tell the missus though eh, she doesn't know about the Rupes


Love your style. I hide many purchases from the wife. They just question and moan about everything. All my stuff gets delivered to my nans 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

10 x Wilko Spray bottles for 85p each. Triggers aren't bad but I've got 10 x Canyon CHS-2AN's to replace them.

Just need some time to decant my potions into them and bust out the label machine.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Small delivery from Paul Smith @ waxtub today and one I've been looking forward to since getting offered the chance to purchase dream which is 1 of only 5 pots ever to be blended

Dream is a super smooth pour with a sweet scent of passion fruit and mango and as you can see a stunning vibrant pink colour absolutely stunning

I haven't finger swiped this ad I'm not sure it'll be getting used so want it to stay mint

Next is lemon and lime 141, I've got a banana version of this and absolutely love the wax so opted to add this to the order and I'm glad I did a subtle scent and another super smooth pour I will be using this one and I'm looking forward to it























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wysol2

More stuff from in2detailing 
Again great service









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmmike

Autobrite items arrived from the sale, Now to get some nice weather.


----------



## Mark R5

Kyle 86 said:


> Love your style. I hide many purchases from the wife. They just question and moan about everything. All my stuff gets delivered to my nans
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Haha I managed to get all of my stuff whilst I was off work and whilst she was at work. Perfect.

I even 'tidied' the garage to hide said purchase. To be fair, I'm doing her a disservice she wouldn't kick off or anything but I'd rather save the trying to justify something to someone who doesn't appreciate / understand the detailing need.

I might actually get around to doing her car one day... been saying that for 2 years....oops


----------



## Turnspleen

Technically not a purchase. 1st day of my advent calendar  looking forward to tomorrow now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Part of my Black Friday Haul


----------



## Short1e

Nice parcel from Excel Detailing Supplies


----------



## pump

Some buys from black friday, i ended up with the chemical guys bucket by mistake but no big issue. I have a MTM hydro pf22 snow foam cannon on import. i wanted to just try the wheel wolies but got a bit credit card happy :wall:


----------



## Peter77

pump said:


> Some buys from black friday, i ended up with the chemical guys bucket by mistake but no big issue. Still have to collect my angel wax stuff and have a MTM hydro pf22 snow foam cannon on import. i wanted to just try the wheel wolies but got a bit credit card happy :wall:


Been looking at the MTM PF22 cannon. Looks a nice piece of kit. How much did it cost including all the import taxes? I think chem guys have a branded version which I'm hoping are bringing to the uk. Was going to wait to see how much that is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pump

Peter77 said:


> Been looking at the MTM PF22 cannon. Looks a nice piece of kit. How much did it cost including all the import taxes? I think chem guys have a branded version which I'm hoping are bringing to the uk. Was going to wait to see how much that is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure yet im in ireland got it at 15% off so sent it to a parcel forwarding company in the states to ireland then will have to pay vat on it. I would think in total will prob cost me 90/100euro. Probably way over priced by the time it lands in my hands but curiosity got the better of me after a review by 9th gen accord on YouTube


----------



## Peter77

pump said:


> Not sure yet im in ireland got it at 15% off so sent it to a parcel forwarding company in the states to ireland then will have to pay vat on it. I would think in total will prob cost me 90/100euro. Probably way over priced by the time it lands in my hands but curiosity got the better of me after a review by 9th gen accord on YouTube


9th Gen accord is also who I saw using it too. I might wait to see what the Chem guys one is like. If they ever bring it to the uk. Thanks buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pump

Peter77 said:


> 9th Gen accord is also who I saw using it too. I might wait to see what the Chem guys one is like. If they ever bring it to the uk. Thanks buddy
> 
> i got it from this place below. chemical guys was a ripoff worth a look if you find a discount code and look around for shipping options
> 
> http://www.esotericcarcare.com/brands/MTM-Hydro.html


----------



## LeeH

Look on eBay.com. All the charges are included in the global shipping programme. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Wheel brush thingy from Asda


----------



## shine247

Planet Polish have changed bottle colour


----------



## steelghost

pump said:


> Peter77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9th Gen accord is also who I saw using it too. I might wait to see what the Chem guys one is like. If they ever bring it to the uk. Thanks buddy
> 
> i got it from this place below. chemical guys was a ripoff worth a look if you find a discount code and look around for shipping options
> 
> http://www.esotericcarcare.com/brands/MTM-Hydro.html
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how little they are charging for all those stainless fittings, imported from Italy too :doublesho
Click to expand...


----------



## wish wash

steelghost said:


> pump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how little they are charging for all those stainless fittings, imported from Italy too :doublesho
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the best made snow foam lance, I'd really like the mtm pf22 but it's not worth £100
Click to expand...


----------



## Tombo

This bad boy arrived today, gutted it's raining as I'm keen to use it.


----------



## wysol2

My new pads finally arrive 
Now need some decent weather









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Surfex HD 
Gyeon ech20
Spray bottle
Plush drying towel









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turnspleen

calendar so far. And this arrived today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turnspleen

behind door number 5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey

placed an order for some detail guardz from in2detailing. not for me but couldn't think what else to get my sisters boyfriend for xmas


----------



## Demetrios72

Anti Vibrating gloves


----------



## dave-g

An AF handy puck tyre applicator! Last of the big spenders haha


----------



## camerashy

Just to add to my collection of Blackfire products


----------



## bigalc

camerashy said:


> Just to add to my collection of Blackfire products


Always fancied trying some Blackfire stuff :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Hope you like the Vortex Dave, would be a little surprised if you don't.


----------



## JynErso

G1/G4 Gtechniq glass kit


----------



## Peter77

bigalc said:


> Always fancied trying some Blackfire stuff :thumb:


Same. A brand I do intend trying out soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Not long ran out and Black Friday dropped just at the right time. 
Just over £14.......bargain










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTS

Bargains from Waxaddict Black Friday sale.









Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

A clay cloth to replace an expired G3 mitt.

Cloth is magic according the box


----------



## markcaughey

Few things arrived from In2 Detailing and eBay. Looking forward to trying out the BH Auto foam after reading all the rave reviews on here

The wash pad feels fantastic to :thumb:


----------



## WayneST250

My Gtechniq G1 which as been on the car for is coming to the end off its usefulness after about 18 mounths, so, i have just purchased Anglewax's H2go.


----------



## Deathstar

This!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Deathstar said:


> This!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


blimey that's a big bottle! it looks like you'll never run out :lol:


----------



## pez

that's no moon... that's deathstars image. :lol:

i need to scroll out to 25% zoom to see it


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## saul

These from the sales section









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

More HBS WAXES arrived today









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Jonnybbad said:


> More HBS WAXES arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You are liking these aren't you? Might have a gander these pots look ace


----------



## Jonnybbad

MDC250 said:


> You are liking these aren't you? Might have a gander these pots look ace


I am the wax collecting had stopped until I stumbled upon these the presentation and attention the detail is bang on the wax is really nice so it's win win

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Jonnybbad said:


> I am the wax collecting had stopped until I stumbled upon these the presentation and attention the detail is bang on the wax is really nice so it's win win
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Any recommendations based on what you've had so far? The Stormtrooper labels look awesome


----------



## Jonnybbad

I've used #33 and beadmiester both very easy to use and the finish was bang on haven't had time to use others just yet









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

My pots of Wowo waxes arrived and some Flairosol sprayers.


----------



## M300JDG

Today I went mental and ordered:


























That's the full interior package, glass package and wheel package. 
Also picked up the Enigma Wax, shampoo and 2x Enigma QED.

Safe to say I went mental on the Angelwax stuff!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbig1

Wow, Signature wax color changed to properly match the label!
Blue! I like that!



MDC250 said:


> My pots of Wowo waxes arrived and some Flairosol sprayers.


----------



## Floss

Bizcam said:


>


That wax looks fantastic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## macca666

Won this in the AMD xmas raffle at a fiver a ticket so technically still bought. Plus my yearly MMOC calender :thumb:


----------



## Nidge76

First products from Wowo's.

They look fantastic, can't wait to try these out.


----------



## M300JDG

My kids didn't want Christmas presents anyway...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Bargain off eBay









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbel330

My Wowos's contact 121 and QD which I bought on Black Friday arrived, took 2 full weeks to turn up but with the current weather conditions I don't mind as I think it'll be a while until I can use either so not too fussed


----------



## Slammedorion

Polished Bliss order

Microfiber Madness 1 £37.00 £37.00 
Incredibrush - Flat 
Microfiber Madness Incredipad 1 £12.00 £12.00 
- Regular 
Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe 2 £13.00 £26.00 
Drying Towel 
Microfiber Madness Incredipad 1 £21.00 £21.00 
- XL 
Subtotal: £96.00
* 10% off plus FREE towel set *: -£9.60
Total: £86.40
:lol:
Infinity Wax order

Product	Quantity	Unit price	Subtotal
Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer 5L Blue
(RDS5B)
1	£34.99	£34.99



Also ordered a Detailing World hoodie :thumb:


----------



## manmaths31

Only went to Halfords for a dipped beam bulb


----------



## dazzlers82

No pics as nothings turned up yet, but i purchased over the last couple of days:
Bouncers Bead juice 5l
bouncers Done and Dusted 1l
AF avalanche 5l
AF Spritz
AF lather 5l
***** di ressin filter
Ez detail wheel arch brush


----------



## M300JDG

What’s with the strange colouring? This looks interesting! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audigeezer23

M300JDG said:


> My kids didn't want Christmas presents anyway...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you let us know how you get on with the enigma products as I'm interested in the shampoo and already ordered the qed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG

Audigeezer23 said:


> Can you let us know how you get on with the enigma products as I'm interested in the shampoo and already ordered the qed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure! My car is waxed with a single layer of enigma wax but frost came hours after I finished so I need to reapply, the water behaviour is insane though. 
I'm doing a wash with the Enigma shampoo tomorrow then the enigma QED to finish. 
Angelwax are giving away 500ml Enid QED if you spent £70 which is a great deal. 
Matt told me that if you don't use the wax but do use the enigma shampoo then you will start to see the same water behaviour after a few washes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audigeezer23

M300JDG said:


> Sure! My car is waxed with a single layer of enigma wax but frost came hours after I finished so I need to reapply, the water behaviour is insane though.
> I'm doing a wash with the Enigma shampoo tomorrow then the enigma QED to finish.
> Angelwax are giving away 500ml Enid QED if you spent £70 which is a great deal.
> Matt told me that if you don't use the wax but do use the enigma shampoo then you will start to see the same water behaviour after a few washes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply  was just wondering if it's worth the money as quite expensive, may have to pick some up sometime if it's worth it good luck with the wash tomorrow I have had snow and been to cold do stuff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weedougall78

Ordered a MK1000 DAP and Brooklands Kit* with Fortitude 50ml from Mitchell & King,
should be here tomorrow I think.

Just need some decent buckets now


----------



## pump




----------



## M300JDG

Audigeezer23 said:


> Can you let us know how you get on with the enigma products as I'm interested in the shampoo and already ordered the qed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did a wash with the shampoo yesterday and it seemed to leave an oily substance on the car as I was moving onto the next panel, I raced around the rest and rinsed it off quick and it was ok. 
It just seems like another shampoo, no difference to note. 
QED was lovely though, was told my Matt at AW to mist the panel with water first but I didn't and it buffed off nicely, very smooth finish and no smearing or high spots etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Looking forward to giving this a try


----------



## Lean6

- ONR No Rinse Wash and Shine
- ONR Red Sponge
- Microfibre Towels


----------



## A&J

Lean6 said:


> - ONR No Rinse Wash and Shine
> - ONR Red Sponge
> - Microfibre Towels


Can I ask where did you get the Big red sponge from?


----------



## JayMac

dchapman88 said:


> Looking forward to giving this a try


Interested to see how you get on with this, Kleen Freaks operate about 15 minutes away from me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

JayMac said:


> Interested to see how you get on with this, Kleen Freaks operate about 15 minutes away from me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I basically bought it as I need to clean the work vans on Wednesday and I wanted to use this as a glorified rinse aid

If it's good it'll be going in my arsenal at home. 
At dilution of 10:1 it's hopefully very cost effective too


----------



## Lean6

A&J said:


> Can I ask where did you get the Big red sponge from?


Of course - I got it from Motor Geek for £32. I was quite happy when I spotted it as it's apparently hard to find.


----------



## Lean6

I'm not sure if I can post this link - mods apologies and please delete in necessary.

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=1267


----------



## jeff C50

Secret Santa order arrived from Bouncers today,looking forward to using the wax next year and the free 1 litre Done and Dusted is very much appreciated


----------



## Audigeezer23

M300JDG said:


> I did a wash with the shampoo yesterday and it seemed to leave an oily substance on the car as I was moving onto the next panel, I raced around the rest and rinsed it off quick and it was ok.
> It just seems like another shampoo, no difference to note.
> QED was lovely though, was told my Matt at AW to mist the panel with water first but I didn't and it buffed off nicely, very smooth finish and no smearing or high spots etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah right I don't think I will bother then with shampoo thanks for trying it out though and letting me know, looking forward when I have some free time to use the qed what I bought other day as that seems to be better from what you are saying

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Had just a small delivery while I was away in Prague for the weekend which I must say its a place I'd recommend every go to it was awesome

Soooo first we have a charity wax made by Jay and Jo at obsession wax accompanied by 2 si02 infused waxes, one is an evolution 2 and the other Luminous with some unusual scents, one is strawberry and vanilla scent and the other is orange and vanilla scent 
I have to say the new black miron jars really do oooze quality and enhance the wax colours 
I'm over the moon with this delivery and I cannot wait to try these as they are waxes I have regular versions of but I'm hoping the addition of the si02 will enhance the durability

Next I decided after hearing great things about hb sauce I'd dip my toe in and purchased 4 50ml sample pots, a syth6, montan madness and the others are limited edition version of sith, the packaging is excellent and the gel labels are something I've not seen before and it just enhances the whole quality of the waxes

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pump

Imported from the States to Ireland. 
Final cost €84.18 did not get stoped in irish customs for import tax. 
First impressions a very well made bit of kit.


----------



## Slammedorion

Navy Detailing World hoodie arrived today :thumb: :wave:


----------



## LewisChadwick7




----------



## Short1e

Couple of bits I ordered while I was away

Chemical Guys UK










Carbon Collective










Elite Car Care










Last but not least....

Polished Bliss


----------



## Welshquattro1

Short1e said:


> Couple of bits I ordered while I was away
> 
> Carbon Collective


Let me know what you think of this Laura when you've used it. :thumb:


----------



## M300JDG

Today's haul, last one of the week I think  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

Received from Britemax as part of the 12 days of xmas


----------



## Hereisphilly

Few little bits accumulated over the last few weeks









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam

Manage to get one of these for £75. My other is on its last legs so bargain.


----------



## Mikej857

I was lucky to get one of the first waxtub evo combo with the new pure shampoo 
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Quite poignant that I'd get this through in the post today

All the best to Mat, hope things work out for you
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

Bizcam said:


> Manage to get one of these for £75. My other is on its last legs so bargain.


Wow, where did you find a K4 for that price?


----------



## Nidge76

bluechimp said:


> Wow, where did you find a K4 for that price?


Homebase were selling them off cheap. Worth seeing if there are any left in your area. There is a thread about it here somewhere.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam

My local Homebase, I did inquire with B & Q they would price match so would Halfords if you are lucky


----------



## bluechimp

Nidge76 said:


> Homebase were selling them off cheap. Worth seeing if there are any left in your area. There is a thread about it here somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


Just spotted this in "Tools, Etc" forum. What an absolute bargain, checked my closests stores and my folks, all sold out, it's a shame as that is a great price.

Thanks mate.



Bizcam said:


> My local Homebase, I did inquire with B & Q they would price match so would Halfords if you are lucky


Will check with B&Q and see if the will price match it. Thanks for the info pal.


----------



## macca666

Picked up from the sorting office today Waxtub evo and pure :thumb:


----------



## dave-g

I managed to get a k4 with home kit for £100, next step from k4 as they sold out instantly :lol:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Went and saw the local AS rep, also managed to get a calendar out of him too :lol:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

And last one for this year just turned up


----------



## Nidge76

Last order of the year. Just a small one from Polished Bliss.

Outstanding service as usual.


----------



## Kenan

I order some Maxed Power TFR after everyone raving about it. Not sure but I think it should come in the bottle


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Kenan said:


> I order some Maxed Power TFR after everyone raving about it. Not sure but I think it should come in the bottle


ECP/CP4L by any chance with their dodgy packing as per usual :lol:


----------



## Kenan

LewisChadwick7 said:


> ECP/CP4L by any chance with their dodgy packing as per usual :lol:


How did you guess  But a replacement is on the way


----------



## Andyblue

Kenan said:


> Not sure but I think it should come in the bottle


No, only if you buy at normal price is it included in the bottle


----------



## Rob D 88

Würth are introducing a detailing range to the UK next year. Got a few bits from the range to try out!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

So today she surprised me with all this!

Couldn't believe it. Brilliant Christmas presents!
















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Rob D 88 said:


> So today she surprised me with all this!
> 
> Couldn't believe it. Brilliant Christmas presents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Very nice Rob! Is that the Mosmatic setup from OG, or the Qwashers one?


----------



## Rob D 88

steelghost said:


> Very nice Rob! Is that the Mosmatic setup from OG, or the Qwashers one?


Thanks Steel,

That's the QWashers version. Very happy with it, I ain't used it yet but the quality and feel is amazing. All stainless so very impressed!

She even managed Vortex and Atom Mac haha...


----------



## markcaughey

Rob D 88 said:


> So today she surprised me with all this!
> 
> Couldn't believe it. Brilliant Christmas presents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Fantastic Gift, I always wish I would get detailing stuff for Xmas but the trouble is nobody in my family would have a clue what to get ! However I think I will be getting that wand setup ordered soon. Thats the thing though I can't actually find it on their site or ebay store, do I need to contact Q Washers direct to order ?


----------



## Rob D 88

markcaughey said:


> Fantastic Gift, I always wish I would get detailing stuff for Xmas but the trouble is nobody in my family would have a clue what to get ! However I think I will be getting that wand setup ordered soon. Thats the thing though I can't actually find it on their site or ebay store, do I need to contact Q Washers direct to order ?


Yes Mark,

Just find him on YouTube or eBay and drop him an email or give him a call.

My Mrs emailed him asking him what I had requested and he gave her a call to explain what I wanted what parts would be best and an extra item I didn't need due to having the quick release attachment on the new hose too.

She knows all about the detailing equipment as I don't stop looking and talking about it. Poor women! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## pt1

Mrs got me a few little bits n bobs...tried the m&k show car the other day..very impressed 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronGTi

Rob D 88 said:


> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


How does that fit your machine? I imagine the end with the female quick release attaches to your machine via male connection? But then how does the other end attach to that gun and lance? Either that it's the other way around, and that end attaches to your machine via female quick release and the female quick release on the end of your hose attaches to your gun and lance?


----------



## Short1e

Few bits before Christmas

Prestige Car Care :thumb:










Clean & Shiny Goodies










Excel Detailing Supplies




























Ammo NYC (Black Friday Purchase)










And of course my 12 Days of Christmas Goodies


----------



## saul

Bought these two from ebay, 20% off all shopping 
















Sent from my Android device


----------



## Rob D 88

AaronGTi said:


> How does that fit your machine? I imagine the end with the female quick release attaches to your machine via male connection? But then how does the other end attach to that gun and lance? Either that it's the other way around, and that end attaches to your machine via female quick release and the female quick release on the end of your hose attaches to your gun and lance?


The hose is new and has the Karcher male attachment. This goes directly to the machine and the female quick release end clicks into the gun.

Brilliant setup. I will give it a try the weekend!


----------



## Top Banana

I killed my karcher K2 christmas eve, I get a knock at the door to find an Amazon delivery driver holding a large box, with the mrs shouting in the background Merry christmas, ain't wives sneaky


----------



## Welshquattro1

One of my Boxing Day sales purchases turned up today


----------



## dave-g

Welshquattro1 said:


> One of my Boxing Day sales purchases turned up today


How's the sizing on these? I've just been looking to get a pair as well? Snug I guess :lol:


----------



## Barbel330

New snowfoam lance, 5ltr of BH autofoam, some brushes and foam applicators from In2detailing and a new jack from Costco.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moet1974

Barbel330 said:


> New snowfoam lance, 5ltr of BH autofoam, some brushes and foam applicators from In2detailing and a new jack from Costco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Arcan jacks are fantastic and really good value from Costco. :thumb:


----------



## Barbel330

Got fed up with using my cheap little Halfords jack. This one seems superb quality for sub £100 :thumb:


----------



## Jue

dave-g said:


> How's the sizing on these? I've just been looking to get a pair as well? Snug I guess :lol:


I use a size 9 or large in normal gloves & got large in these also & there a great fit. Actually just bought another pair in the sales :thumb:


----------



## Rodriguez

Short1e said:


> Few bits before Christmas
> 
> Ammo NYC (Black Friday Purchase)


Very nice.

Where do you bought the Ammo stuff? From his website?


----------



## dchapman88

New Year, New Brushes

A little treat to bring in the New Year


----------



## Short1e

Rodriguez said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Where do you bought the Ammo stuff? From his website?


Yeh they had an offer on Black friday


----------



## KRM

dchapman88 said:


> New Year, New Brushes
> 
> A little treat to bring in the New Year


Is that the Scholl Concepts pad cleaning brush on the right side?


----------



## Scrim-1-

Nice pot of vortex arrived yesterday.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoglanz.UK

Rob D 88 said:


> So today she surprised me with all this!
> 
> Couldn't believe it. Brilliant Christmas presents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Nice. Any chance you could list the QWasher parts you got with codes please? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

KRM said:


> Is that the Scholl Concepts pad cleaning brush on the right side?


It is indeed.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...ll-concepts-pad-cleaning-brush/prod_1721.html


----------



## Rob D 88

jambobradley said:


> Nice. Any chance you could list the QWasher parts you got with codes please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Unfortunately not mate. I didn't order it from eBay.
I emailed him and told him what I wanted and he told me the parts. I told him I wanted it as close to Obsessed Garage's setup as possible. He told me what that was and my Mrs messaged him without me knowing and said I had spoken to him and she wanted to order what I had arranged. If you have a Karcher with the pin quick disconnect then send him a message saying you wnt the exact setup as OCD Rob with the black handle.

I'm sure he'll remember me. The handle on the lance is normally blue and I told him I wanted black and he ordered one for me!

Thanks Rob


----------



## Autoglanz.UK

Rob D 88 said:


> Unfortunately not mate. I didn't order it from eBay.
> I emailed him and told him what I wanted and he told me the parts. I told him I wanted it as close to Obsessed Garage's setup as possible. He told me what that was and my Mrs messaged him without me knowing and said I had spoken to him and she wanted to order what I had arranged. If you have a Karcher with the pin quick disconnect then send him a message saying you wnt the exact setup as OCD Rob with the black handle.
> 
> I'm sure he'll remember me. The handle on the lance is normally blue and I told him I wanted black and he ordered one for me!
> 
> Thanks Rob


Thanks Rob

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## markcaughey

Rob D 88 said:


> Unfortunately not mate. I didn't order it from eBay.
> I emailed him and told him what I wanted and he told me the parts. I told him I wanted it as close to Obsessed Garage's setup as possible. He told me what that was and my Mrs messaged him without me knowing and said I had spoken to him and she wanted to order what I had arranged. If you have a Karcher with the pin quick disconnect then send him a message saying you wnt the exact setup as OCD Rob with the black handle.
> 
> I'm sure he'll remember me. The handle on the lance is normally blue and I told him I wanted black and he ordered one for me!
> 
> Thanks Rob


Ah I was wondering how you managed to get one with a black handle. It looks way better than the blue one :thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88

markcaughey said:


> Ah I was wondering how you managed to get one with a black handle. It looks way better than the blue one :thumb:


Haha, the blue one makes it look cheap!


----------



## Short1e

Finally managed to unbox my Christmas Present



















Huge thanks to Alex at Elite Car Care for organising the Group Buy out for the forum :thumb:


----------



## Commander2874

Spent £60 today on the following 

Carpro Reload (500ml)
Gyeon Wetcoat (1lt)
Gyeon Tyre dressing (250ml)
Valet pro Bilberry wheel cleaner (500ml)
Wheel dressing pads 

Car needs a proper clean this week

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7




----------



## Benfr16

Currently awaiting delivery of:
Koch chemie greenstar
5l Pressure sprayer 
Car pro Merino Wash mitt 
AG 2.5L body shop conditioner
Megs endurance Gel + cheaper applicator
BH Double Speed Wax 
meguiars bucket + grit guard

Just need my car back from the garage!! D:


----------



## BaileyA3

Made an order tonight with cyc for a vertool 21e and some bilt hamber clay.


----------



## markcaughey

Short1e said:


> Finally managed to unbox my Christmas Present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge thanks to Alex at Elite Car Care for organising the Group Buy out for the forum :thumb:


Very nice :thumb::thumb::thumb:

That machine along with Q Washers premium lance would be the perfect setup


----------



## Surrey Sam

Might have just purchased some Scangrip lights at a great price. Will have to wait and see if it's honoured and they turn up in a few days.

Been fed up for far too long with crap lighting.


----------



## Ben_W

Treated the golf to a new drying towel. Been really impressed with the Carbon Collective stuff.


----------



## Jue

Got this on Tuesday with the 20% off eBay last week,but just got it out & had a go with tonight :thumb:


----------



## Moet1974

Surrey Sam said:


> Might have just purchased some Scangrip lights at a great price. Will have to wait and see if it's honoured and they turn up in a few days.
> 
> Been fed up for far too long with crap lighting.


Tell me more Sam. I've used two places that were off the grid and couldn't fault either bud. :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

Had the Quick Release bits fitted to the Kranzle


----------



## Deje

Today I got my polisher holders.


----------



## Hoppy1888

Been treating myself to some post Xmas goodies. 
Great service from Slims Detailing. Free next day delivery on orders over £50 and 10% off your first order. 









Also got to mention great service and pricing at In2Detailing. Free Delivery over £50 and 10% discount advertised on their FB page. Treated myself to some new microfibres and TAC System 1 Step Master Sealant which I'm keen to try out . 
















Got a few freebies from Signature Group after entering a Xmas competition. Wax, Speed Detail and dressing























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Hoppy1888 said:


> Been treating myself to some post Xmas goodies.
> Great service from Slims Detailing. Free next day delivery on orders over £50 and 10% off your first order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got to mention great service and pricing at In2Detailing. Free Delivery over £50 and 10% discount advertised on their FB page. Treated myself to some new microfibres and TAC System 1 Step Master Sealant which I'm keen to try out .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few freebies from Signature Group after entering a Xmas competition. Wax, Speed Detail and dressing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One step master is really good, did a review on it a year or so ago

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppy1888

Hereisphilly said:


> One step master is really good, did a review on it a year or so ago
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yes I saw it and it was one of the things that prompted me to get it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beemerjohn

Short1e said:


> Had the Quick Release bits fitted to the Kranzle




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrim-1-

Few new waxes.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## halam

Many thanks to Clobberise and Valet pro for the 12 days prizes and supporting the forum. Looking forward to trying out these products once the weather improves :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

Delivery from Dooka - Which was received in less than 24hours of placing the order :thumb:










Auto Glanz Delivery - Missing a couple of 5L off the pic










Bubblicious 
Smooth Velvet
Trade Shampoo
Hoops


----------



## dave-g

Those wheel mitts look biiiig!

Reminds me, need to buy one lol.


----------



## stonejedi

Just upgraded my detailing clothes as the weather is getting cold and damp,with Better wet weather proofing trousers and trainers and a warmer hat,no more wet socks for me loool...













































.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I'd be interested to hear how those shoes work out for grip on wet, soapy surfaces.


----------



## stonejedi

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I'd be interested to hear how those shoes work out for grip on wet, soapy surfaces.


After watching a episode of Joe Huntley on youtube....




I decided to upgrade my footwear to something comfortable but still water proof as my trainers that I usually wear was still giving me wet socks and feet,so I asked a friend of mine who runs daily and he recommended me to get a pro road running trainer as it is made out of more durable and water proof materials i.e gore-tex and dunlop or continental soles I have tried them out today and they are water proof as I had my feet under the outside tap for a scientific test you see...:lol:and they did not let me down, completely dry tootsies and the grip from the soles are superb they really grip the road,it sounds like I'm talking about road tiresbut they really are that good..Thanks to Joe Huntley for giving me reason to change:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## pxr5

I wear flip-flops or moccasins when I'm detailing, even in the winter. We are hard oop north - or stupid lol. Seriously it doesn't bother me getting soaked when I'm detailing.


----------



## stonejedi

pxr5 said:


> I wear flip-flops or moccasins when I'm detailing, even in the winter. We are hard oop north - or stupid lol. Seriously it doesn't bother me getting soaked when I'm detailing.


flip flops!!!:lol:Its my Caribbean blood I can't take the cold at all.SJ.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Cheers stonejedi.
It's not so much the waterproof but the grip so they sound ideal.
My drive is pretty slippy but if I have to go into the garage (with a stupidly finished floor) with wet soles, it's like dumbo in ice!


----------



## bidderman1969

got a link for them trainers bud?


----------



## Rob D 88

pxr5 said:


> I wear flip-flops or moccasins when I'm detailing, even in the winter. We are hard oop north - or stupid lol. Seriously it doesn't bother me getting soaked when I'm detailing.


Snap! Moccasins for me too. Nice pair of fur lined Marks & Sparks... :lol::lol::lol:

T-Shirt, Shorts and Moccasins. The neighbours think I am mad!


----------



## Commander2874

Bilt Hamber Foam autowash 5L
Gtechniq mf wash mitt
1L mix bottle 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

bidderman1969 said:


> got a link for them trainers bud?


Will ask my wife as she purchased them for me,as my lady is the one who controls the money Lol.SJ.


----------



## Philb1965

Used Dr Leather wipes for the first time yesterday, seats look like nice and matt so no complaints, easy to use. Bilt Hamber auto foam arrived yesterday so I'll be giving that a go in my new pump sprayer today!


----------



## steelghost

bidderman1969 said:


> got a link for them trainers bud?


Looks like these.


----------



## weedougall78

Finally got round to sorting out my Xmas presents, Inc my fab prize from Wilco.

Yesterday I took advantage of their 3 for 2 offer, ordered at 15.45 and delivered at 10.30 this morning


----------



## stonejedi

steelghost said:


> Looks like these.


Those are the ones:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## euge07

ordered this to use on wheels


----------



## steelghost

euge07 said:


> ordered this to use on wheels


It's also very good on any non swept glass :thumb:


----------



## percymon

Ordered yesterday, arrived today - the start of my new pressure washer set up..


----------



## Jack R

percymon said:


> Ordered yesterday, arrived today - the start of my new pressure washer set up..


I'd be interested to know how you get on with this, as I might get one once my Karcher packs up.:thumb:


----------



## percymon

Will be a few weeks yet before I've accumulated the hose, guns and lances - one thing is for sure, it's going to be a heap better than my 12 year old K2.110 !!


----------



## Short1e

Took advantage of the 3 for 2 on Gyeon with Polished Bliss



















and a couple more new goodies from Direct Hoses


----------



## MrG47

Birthday presents to my good self 

Autoglanz:









PolishedBliss:









And Amazon:









Busy weekend ahead...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07

steelghost said:


> It's also very good on any non swept glass :thumb:


cheers pal, my wheels done with dlux approx 9months has completely wore off imo, so be a good test! would love to try it on the paintwork too but I have new tub of Infinity wax supergloss + to try and want to use it on bare paint


----------



## steelghost

euge07 said:


> cheers pal, my wheels done with dlux approx 9months has completely wore off imo, so be a good test! would love to try it on the paintwork too but I have new tub of Infinity wax supergloss + to try and want to use it on bare paint


That's a bit poor for DLUX, I suppose it depends on mileage and levels of brake usage though. My DLUX is still going strong and I applied it in August 2016, but I doubt we've covered 10k miles since then...

The CS has the advantage of being much less critical in application (and much cheaper!)


----------



## moncris

Bought Autoglym tar remover, leather cleaner and shampoo.


----------



## Hoppy1888

Hereisphilly said:


> One step master is really good, did a review on it a year or so ago
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Still haven't had the opportunity to use it yet. When you did your review how long would you say the product lasted on your car?? 
Thanks Wayne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarkey-88

Bought these from my Autoglym Rep the other day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrG47

Clarkey-88 said:


> Bought these from my Autoglym Rep the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get to use the liquid clay yet? Looks quite interesting but very few reviews yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Products from Excel Detailing Supplies, eBay, Perfectly Cleaned and Clean & Shiny... Oh and Home Bargains for the Cotton Pads!










Couple close ups


----------



## Clarkey-88

MrG47 said:


> Did you get to use the liquid clay yet? Looks quite interesting but very few reviews yet.


I've only cleaned my wheels with it so far. They were only refurbished 4 months ago and don't have any specs or stubborn marks on them, so i haven't really seen what it's capable of yet


----------



## cadmunkey

MrG47 said:


> Did you get to use the liquid clay yet? Looks quite interesting but very few reviews yet.


Is the liquid clay the new consumer product AG are announcing on their facebook page tonight at 7pm? That seems to be the rumour so maybe trade got it early?


----------



## Clarkey-88

cadmunkey said:


> Is the liquid clay the new consumer product AG are announcing on their facebook page tonight at 7pm? That seems to be the rumour so maybe trade got it early?


Just had a look on FB and yes, it looks like they are going to be adding it to the retail range. It hasn't been in the Professional line for long, prob about a month or so


----------



## Andyblue

That'll be interesting then - approx how much did you pay for the 5L ? 

I struggled like mad to get hold of my local rep last night I tried...


----------



## MrG47

cadmunkey said:


> Is the liquid clay the new consumer product AG are announcing on their facebook page tonight at 7pm? That seems to be the rumour so maybe trade got it early?


Looks like the consumer version of liquid clay is called magma. They have also anounced a new wax to replace their HD wax and a snow foam called polar blast. 
There is a thread about these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

Arrived today, fabulous pricing and service ..


----------



## Choppy

Just a small order today!









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## saul

Half my order turned up today from In 2 Detailing .
Upgraded to a force drive DA.









Sent from my Android device


----------



## Mikej857

These were delivered a few days ago,

The applicators were somewhat of a gift from the owner of wax110, I posted that delivery was coming out at more than the applicators (I understand this is out of the suppliers control) and Nathan offered to send these foc as he was looking for someone to test them

The waxed junkies waxes were a bit of a result on good old eBay all 4 for £20 delivered all new and I have to say they look and feel of a far higher price bracket 
These will be the start of the full collection as Dan is releasing another couple of new waxes soon
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7




----------



## ChrisWalto

So all the products I bought when I was at work for three weeks were there for me coming home tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devilifrit

Andyblue said:


> That'll be interesting then - approx how much did you pay for the 5L ?
> 
> I struggled like mad to get hold of my local rep last night I tried...


Did you ever get a hold of your rep

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

devilifrit said:


> Did you ever get a hold of your rep
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No, tried a couple of times and gave up in the end...


----------



## saul

Second half from In 2 Detailing. Cloths as recommended from Forensic Detailing.









Sent from my Android device


----------



## percymon

Some of my new PW set up parts came in today..


----------



## pump

Just some general microfiber towels (not for paint)


----------



## Andyblue

pump said:


> Just some general microfiber towels (not for paint)


You bought enough ? 

Are they on offer ???

Why not for paint - I've some and they're great and have had no problems at all...


----------



## Kenan

__ https://www.facebook.com/ezcarcareuk/posts/1922251631423013



EZ car care are doing 2 buckets, lids, grit guards, shampoo and washmitt for £30. Seems a good deal to me

Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pump

Andyblue said:


> You bought enough ?
> 
> Are they on offer ???
> 
> Why not for paint - I've some and they're great and have had no problems at all...


4 packs at good price so one for the house, One for my work truck and two for doing the car. 
I would say they would be fine for paint unless totally ocd. I have a few eagle edgeless i only use on paint. 
As im living in ireland to keep shipping costs down i try buy in bulk as much as i can if ordered from the UK.


----------



## Andyblue

pump said:


> 4 packs at good price so one for the house, One for my work truck and two for doing the car.
> I would say they would be fine for paint unless totally ocd. I have a few eagle edgeless i only use on paint.
> As im living in ireland to keep shipping costs down i try buy in bulk as much as i can if ordered from the UK.


:thumb:

They're good towels, my only wish, was they did another colour !


----------



## huxley309

Dipping my toes into the weekend warrior game, been doing cars for years but never occurred to me to do it as a job, turns out word spreads very fast when you're decent.


----------



## Short1e

Couple of top up while they were on offer, and some new bits to try out


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Short1e said:


> Couple of top up while they were on offer, and some new bits to try out


the rubber things on the floor where they from please? 

tried searching on ikea and clas ohlson but nothing came up like it


----------



## Hereisphilly

LewisChadwick7 said:


> the rubber things on the floor where they from please?
> 
> tried searching on ikea and clas ohlson but nothing came up like it


I think it's these as I've had my eye on them too

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/201751367592

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Hereisphilly said:


> I think it's these as I've had my eye on them too
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/201751367592
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


they're good for me Phil cheers 

edit: seen as i'm a tight yorkshireman I found them a bit cheaper  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cre...cc59-4e65-ae60-86236fd905fe&priceBeautifyAB=5


----------



## percymon

LewisChadwick7 said:


> they're good for me Phil cheers
> 
> edit: seen as i'm a tight yorkshireman I found them a bit cheaper  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cre...cc59-4e65-ae60-86236fd905fe&priceBeautifyAB=5


and i'm a tight Welshman so no guessing where my order has gone


----------



## Sam534

Hereisphilly said:


> I think it's these as I've had my eye on them too
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/201751367592
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Thank you! Got 3 on order.

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Hereisphilly said:


> I think it's these as I've had my eye on them too
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/201751367592
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk





LewisChadwick7 said:


> the rubber things on the floor where they from please?
> 
> tried searching on ikea and clas ohlson but nothing came up like it


Thats the ones :thumb:


----------



## devilifrit

Andyblue said:


> No, tried a couple of times and gave up in the end...


What area are you in did they just reply to you

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

Picked up a 'kitchen cleaning caddy' from my local Asda Home at lunchtime for 75p.


----------



## Tembaco

One off my most beautiful containers. With thanks to Stevie.


----------



## Kyle_241

Tembaco said:


> One off my most beautiful containers. With thanks to Stevie.


Seen these on BMD, they do look really awesome :thumb:

Did quick google search and the model is 22.99 goblet, which has been converted to hold wax, great idea none the less.


----------



## Jue

2 new derailing brushes from Clean + Shiney


----------



## jamiepollock643

Jue said:


> 2 new derailing brushes from Clean + Shiney


These things are just epic. I went and bought an extra set to have for the interior aswell as the exterior. Youll love them.


----------



## A&J

A few bits to try out.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Had one of these in my basket since Christmas, amazon deal yesterday sealed it, few quid off and effectively the sonax for free which is my favourite price 

Debated for a long time over vacs, wanted handheld, dyson & gtech obviously in the frame but runtime of cordless concerned me, figured I've always got electricity nearby when cleaning so went for the convenience of handheld, power of corded.


----------



## LeeH

Unfortunately I got stung for every possible charge making these the most expensive bottles of shampoo I have purchased!

Got to love this addiction!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kenan

LeeH said:


> Unfortunately I got stung for every possible charge making these the most expensive bottles of shampoo I have purchased!
> 
> Got to love this addiction!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Was that from America?

Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Webarno

Bought a bottle of CG Glossworks Shampoo to try this weekend. Hope it’s good.


----------



## LeeH

Kenan said:


> Was that from America?
> 
> Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


Yep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mark R5

I have bought the following, along with Bilt Hamber Auto Foam (haven't taken a photo of this) - I have to confess, I have never used it before so I am quite looking forward to seeing how it performs.



















I haven't used the Rupes polishes either but thought I'd try them with the Duetto I bought just before Christmas. I can't wait to get cracking when I don't have to work and the weather is permitting.


----------



## Kenan

Hozelock-Plus-Pump-Pressure-Sprayer-5 by Kenan Hill, on Flickr

Picked up one of these to replace a cheaper version and and happy I did. Puts the product (BH AF) onto the car much quicker


----------



## mayhem85

Kenan said:


> Hozelock-Plus-Pump-Pressure-Sprayer-5 by Kenan Hill, on Flickr
> 
> Picked up one of these to replace a cheaper version and and happy I did. Puts the product (BH AF) onto the car much quicker


I've had one of these for 5 years now just for prewash, blinding bit of kit


----------



## JoeyJoeJo




----------



## saul

Kenan said:


> Hozelock-Plus-Pump-Pressure-Sprayer-5 by Kenan Hill, on Flickr
> 
> Picked up one of these to replace a cheaper version and and happy I did. Puts the product (BH AF) onto the car much quicker


I've been looking for a pressure sprayer for the same product. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## pxr5

Those Hozelock pump sprayers are the dogs danglies. I've got a few of the cheap ones in various states of knackeredness and the hozelock one is still like new - and it gets some abuse. B&Q sell them. Mine is 7l but really is 5l max liquid


----------



## stonejedi

Got some AutoGlanz products to try out, first use so looking forward To it especially their detail spray and glass cleaner/sealant:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Kenan

saul said:


> I've been looking for a pressure sprayer for the same product. How much did you pay for it?


B&Q for £29, can get it a little cheaper online but wanted to check it out first - https://www.diy.com/departments/hozelock-lance-pressure-sprayer-5l/174739_BQ.prd

Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue

Kenan said:


> B&Q for £29, can get it a little cheaper online but wanted to check it out first - https://www.diy.com/departments/hozelock-lance-pressure-sprayer-5l/174739_BQ.prd
> 
> Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


Or grab a grannie or (take a grannie or grandad ) on a Wednesday & get 10% off :thumb:


----------



## Kenan

Jue said:


> Or grab a grannie or (take a grannie or grandad ) on a Wednesday & get 10% off :thumb:


They are now £20 doh - https://www.diy.com/departments/hoz...3_1517380743_a0018d0263a5312b68e1445f182d84b7

Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx

Kenan said:


> They are now £20 doh - https://www.diy.com/departments/hoz...3_1517380743_a0018d0263a5312b68e1445f182d84b7
> 
> Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


And the 7l are £23. Put it on the 'Detailing on a Budget' thread last night. They are clearance so not many of them available in stores, they were available to click and collect in my local stores but if you check stock they don't actually have them. I got a 7l for Home delivery though.


----------



## nbray67

These 2 lovelies from Ads ClioV6. (edited to the right spelling!)
Absolute top guy.
Cheers pal.


----------



## Simz

Luminous will blow your mind mate, it's the dogs but only for a week 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Simz said:


> Luminous will blow your mind mate, it's the dogs but only for a week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nbray stole that lot off me.Im still on beans on toast til tomorrow. Your items were sent yesterday mate.Regrettable sales but too much stuff


----------



## Simz

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Nbray stole that lot off me.Im still on beans on toast til tomorrow. Your items were sent yesterday mate.Regrettable sales but too much stuff


Haha he's like that lol, regrettable purchases but can't turn down a bargain, thanks again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Nbray stole that lot off me.Im still on beans on toast til tomorrow. Your items were sent yesterday mate.Regrettable sales but too much stuff


I'm just on beans with no tom sauce or toast after splashing my hard earned dollar on these bits!!
Corrected your username pal above, thx again for letting me have the gear off you, Itrader to follow.



Simz said:


> Haha he's like that lol, regrettable purchases but can't turn down a bargain, thanks again.
> 
> Yorkshire born n bred Si, owt for nowt down this way!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

That luminous is one of the best smelling waxes imo


----------



## Razormck

A little order arrived today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Cheeky order from Carbon Collective (anyone interested, use code DD75)










Took advantage of CleanYourCar's Gyeon Sale










New gizmo from Ikea for my brushes



















...and a Costco buy


----------



## Melkor

Just got some dodo supernatural leather cleaner, great stuff!


----------



## beefcake




----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Double delivery today, new adaptor for my lance, DW advice saving me some precious pennies, and a parcel from new DW sponsor Alien Magic containing an exterior kit.
They are offering some great bundles in the sponsors section, if you don't go in there often, deffo worth a look. 
Looking forward to using all these, trying a one brand approach, hopefully soon. £35 delivered for all this is pretty good in my book (exc the adaptor obvs).


----------



## Simonrev

Oooops - taken the plunge after a bit of a work bonus


----------



## pxr5

Bought one of these as recommended by forensic detail. Trying to clean the rear window of an A7 is horrendous, so fingers crossed this should help. I looked the the cheap ones on ebay, but don't look as good or as sturdy as this. Got the extra pads too. £8 all in:

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...uckets/halfords-long-reach-windscreen-cleaner


----------



## Andyblue

pxr5 said:


> Bought one of these as recommended by forensic detail. Trying to clean the rear window of an A7 is horrendous, so fingers crossed this should help. I looked the the cheap ones on ebay, but don't look as good or as sturdy as this. Got the extra pads too. £8 all in:
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...uckets/halfords-long-reach-windscreen-cleaner


I'm looking at one of these as getting to my rear screen on car is a PIA.

Be interested to see what you think about it


----------



## pxr5

Andyblue said:


> I'm looking at one of these as getting to my rear screen on car is a PIA.
> 
> Be interested to see what you think about it


I'll be doing it tomorrow, so I'll let you know Andy. I tried last week without and I simply could not get to any of the window, never mind only the bit at the bottom. I ended up trying a kitchen spatula with a MF wrapped around the end held on with an elastic band. I still couldn't get to the bottom and there is glass polish all over the glass now lol


----------



## Andyblue

pxr5 said:


> I'll be doing it tomorrow, so I'll let you know Andy. I tried last week without and I simply could not get to any of the window, never mind only the bit at the bottom. I ended up trying a kitchen spatula with a MF wrapped around the end held on with an elastic band. I still couldn't get to the bottom and there is glass polish all over the glass now lol


Fantastic that would be great.

Can't get to the bottom of my rear screen no matter what I do or position I try


----------



## huxley309

Brilliant bit of kit, used mine today it makes life so much easier.

Got to love the reviews who moan at how poor it is for clearing off moisture.

Clue is in the name, it's a window cleaner.


----------



## Andyblue

huxley309 said:


> Brilliant bit of kit, used mine today it makes life so much easier.
> 
> Got to love the reviews who moan at how poor it is for clearing off moisture.
> 
> Clue is in the name, it's a window cleaner.


That's great news 

Think I'm going to have to get one


----------



## huxley309

Andyblue said:


> That's great news
> 
> Think I'm going to have to get one


Try and get some velcro strips.
You can then glue or stick them to whatever you fancy, seeing as the cleaner has a velcro backing anyway.

I plan on getting a small kitchen sponge, just to suck up any moisture before cleaning.
Or you can just throw on a rag and wipe away, i suppose you can just use whatever you fancy.


----------



## percymon

Aldi have their version from next Thursday, with two washable pads - £2.99


----------



## Andyblue

percymon said:


> Aldi have their version from next Thursday, with two washable pads - £2.99


Was this on an in store leaflet ?


----------



## percymon

Andyblue said:


> Was this on an in store leaflet ?


Yes, starts 8th Feb


----------



## MDC250

Top up of Blackfire products thanks to PB sale 

Waxaddict shampoo, foam and applicators thanks to a sale from a non forum sponsor.

No more sales I'm skint!


----------



## bidderman1969

pxr5 said:


> Bought one of these as recommended by forensic detail. Trying to clean the rear window of an A7 is horrendous, so fingers crossed this should help. I looked the the cheap ones on ebay, but don't look as good or as sturdy as this. Got the extra pads too. £8 all in:
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...uckets/halfords-long-reach-windscreen-cleaner


word for word what i did after watching the same vid, spooky :lol:


----------



## Mikej857

Purchased this little hbsauce proto type

Stunning wax with a fantastic citrus scent























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Got this little bargain today for £20


----------



## camerashy

percymon said:


> Aldi have their version from next Thursday, with two washable pads - £2.99


You can apparently pre-order
https://www.aldi.co.uk/autoxs-car-windscreen-cleaning-set/p/095578196588500


----------



## bidderman1969

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Got this little bargain today for £20


Is that a wax safe TFR?


----------



## saul

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Got this little bargain today for £20


is that including the hozelock?


----------



## jr2007

Not a detailing product per se but I bought a Keter Rattan Borneo storage box to keep all of my detailing products in now that I don't have a shed. It was getting silly having stuff in various rooms and in the porch..


----------



## huxley309

bidderman1969 said:


> Is that a wax safe TFR?


Is if you go no lower than 20:1, brilliant stuff for loosening up the crud, makes it much easier to wash.


----------



## spyk3d

Treated myself in the Polished Bliss early spring sale. Got myself some AFPP,GEP, Midnight Sun QD and a pot of BlackICE Hybrid wax. Already have a pot of the Midnight Sun wax so interested to see what the difference will be between the two.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

spyk3d said:


> Treated myself in the Polished Bliss early spring sale. Got myself some AFPP,GEP, Midnight Sun QD and a pot of BlackICE Hybrid wax. Already have a pot of the Midnight Sun wax so interested to see what the difference will be between the two.


i used gep+afpp+black ice all 1 layer on my black metallic and looked very nice but only 4 months durability and i like to decon/wax every 6 months, very deep finish with great flake pop  i think the recommended way is gep+black ice without the afpp


----------



## camerashy

Picked up the last BF Blackice Hybrid Montan Sealant Wax from the PB offer


----------



## Commander2874

Carpro reset shampoo. Very good stuff and was impressed with the cleaning power and suds. Will be using this once a month and gyeon bathe + other times

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

Blue and red Scratch Shield set
60mm round chalk brush for the wheels
3 x Megs supreme MF towels
10 pack of generic MF work towels
2 x 2l Wilko hand sprayers
1l Wilko trigger sprayer
Dedicated noodle washmitt for the lower panels

I also have a basket prepared on Clean & Shiny but that might have to wait for next month!


----------



## M300JDG

camerashy said:


> Picked up the last BF Blackice Hybrid Montan Sealant Wax from the PB offer


Snap! Absolute bargain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Choppy

Another shinemate mini from shopnshine as I sold my last one then soon regretted it and a few bits from in2detailing for the wife's car mostly
















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy

Swissvax Onyx, Sam's Tester Set and some BH Autofoam 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

crxftyyy said:


> Sam's Tester Set


I'm tempted by this one, put off by the shipping


----------



## JayMac

Kenan said:


> I'm tempted by this one, put off by the shipping


Isn't it free shipping on the sample kit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

JayMac said:


> Isn't it free shipping on the sample kit?


It wasn't on my phone, but it is on my laptop


----------



## Brian1612

Looking forward to trying some of these goodies out in future when it isn't raining or snowing.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

smooth velvet leaves a nice deep finish. 
spritzer foams up nicely with the lance for a pre wash which isnt a full on snow foam, short dwell time but cleans well


----------



## Sheffpolo




----------



## Short1e

Some new bits to try out from CleanYourRide










Took advantage of the Auto Glanz Offers


----------



## Short1e

...and a Polished Bliss delivery from their sale


----------



## Brian1612

Very nice Short1ie. The deals on that Autoglanz stuff was bloody good! Shame I didn't need anymore bulk stuff for now otherwise I would have jumped on it.


----------



## Bizcam

My new Red billet!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo




----------



## J55TTC

Sheffpolo said:


>


Where from? I can't find it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheffpolo

J55TTC said:


> Where from? I can't find it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it from Halfords, also got it for £33 because it was priced incorrectly


----------



## Jue

Sheffpolo said:


> I got it from Halfords, also got it for £33 because it was priced incorrectly


Result :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

J55TTC said:


> Where from? I can't find it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's showing on Halfords web site today, along with the 2 other new products...


----------



## spyk3d

My most recent ones.

From the Adams Mystery Box.



From the recent Polished Bliss Early Spring Sale. Some BlackFire Goodies and the MicroFiber bundle. Had a sniff of the Wax and it smells like Boot Polish :lol:


----------



## stonejedi

Just received my first CleanandShiny order new style Wheel Woolies "Thanks John" first class service and super quick delivery...they look and feel the business...Also I have started to upgrade my spray bottles after using my friends kwazar 360 bottles I was completely hooked as they are the best spray bottles I have used...Now I have my own.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

These arrived today #nubablues a limited edition wax from Kevin at HBS custom waxes and a prototype #263 and to save me using the full pot a small fudge pot of nuba blue
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheffpolo

Give the seats a go this weekend









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## spyk3d

Sheffpolo said:


> Give the seats a go this weekend


I've got 5 litres of that. Its my go to Interior cleaner when I don't need APC to shift stubborn stains, also doesn't leave water marks on the seats.


----------



## FiestaRed

Nothing exciting but probably one of my best ever buys, a pack of Cotton Wool Pads from Aldi for .69p.

I have to own up and say I didn't even know there was such a thing till someone mentioned them when asked about cleaning windscreen wipers. They're flat and look like white tea bags, 200 pads in a pack and they must have other uses too.


----------



## Peter77

FiestaRed said:


> Nothing exciting but probably one of my best ever buys, a pack of Cotton Wool Pads from Aldi for .69p.
> 
> I have to own up and say I didn't even know there was such a thing till someone mentioned them when asked about cleaning windscreen wipers. They're flat and look like white tea bags, 200 pads in a pack and they must have other uses too.


Yep I use them for soaking large or stubborn tar spots. Chop them up into 4 bits soak in tar remover and place on the tar spot for a minute or 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

Received this yesterday from John at M&K. Force Driven DA - 1200W, with a 5 and 6 inch backing plate. Seems a bit of a beast.


----------



## saul

Think I've just grabbed myself the bargain of the year £28.05!! 









Sent from my Android device


----------



## MDC250

Somebody got a right bargain on the Bay...preowned pot of Waxaddict Show Gloss for £15.50 delivered  Forgot this was in my watch list so no bids placed


----------



## stonejedi

Autoglym Screen Wash after all the positive reviews...


















We go through a lot of screen wash in my house hold as we do a lot of miles,and I'm always telling my wife how important a decent screen wash is to have especially doing a lot of miles on the motorways.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

Some panel pots courtesy of wax planets offer:


----------



## matty.13

saul said:


> Think I've just grabbed myself the bargain of the year £28.05!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Android device


£28 , where do you get this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saul

matty.13 said:


> £28 , where do you get this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good old Halfords had mispriced this at £33 and I have a discount card offering 15% off there too. :thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88

saul said:


> Good old Halfords had mispriced this at £33 and I have a discount card offering 15% off there too. :thumb:


I take it that was in store?

The Halfords near me did not have it when I was in there last week.


----------



## saul

Rob D 88 said:


> I take it that was in store?
> 
> The Halfords near me did not have it when I was in there last week.


Yes. Popped in on the off chance and it was showing £33.

Sent from my Android device


----------



## crxftyyy

scooobydont said:


> Some panel pots courtesy of wax planets offer:


Did you get a bonus one? Was tempted by the offer

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

crxftyyy said:


> Did you get a bonus one? Was tempted by the offer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yup.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Some pucks from Ali


----------



## mangove21

stonejedi said:


> Autoglym Screen Wash after all the positive reviews...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We go through a lot of screen wash in my house hold as we do a lot of miles,and I'm always telling my wife how important a decent screen wash is to have especially doing a lot of miles on the motorways.SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it really that good?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Just a small delivery from hbsauce today, the collection of there waxes is growing quickly but there's a reason

The last purchase was just epic to use and the finish was one of the best I've managed
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

pxr5 said:


> Received this yesterday from John at M&K. Force Driven DA - 1200W, with a 5 and 6 inch backing plate. Seems a bit of a beast.


I got the Vertool how much did you get it for it look's like the flex 3401 VRG it look's awesome :thumb:


----------



## Jono_A

scooobydont said:


> Yup.


I also took up the offer, but received two bonus pots! A silver one and a small black pot, pictured below...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

Three of these came today, very fluffy with soft edges.



Ordered another three


----------



## Peter77

percymon said:


> Three of these came today, very fluffy with soft edges.
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered another three


They look nice. Where from buddy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Something special from Waxplanet... 
















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

Peter77 said:


> They look nice. Where from buddy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aliexpress - £8.05 for 3 delivered. Not sure they are 600gsm but as good as some i've paid £5-6 each for previously

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/600...32761088146.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1P74xo


----------



## pxr5

sean ryan said:


> I got the Vertool how much did you get it for it look's like the flex 3401 VRG it look's awesome :thumb:


Hi, from Mitchell and King:

https://www.mitchellandking.com/collections/polishing-machines-accessories/products/mkdriven

If you watch this video, the polisher is discussed by John:


----------



## Woodsmoke

I have pretty much just bought the Entire Bilt Hammer range of products to do my new car when it turns up at the beginning of March


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Woodsmoke said:


> I have pretty much just bought the Entire Bilt Hammer range of products to do my new car when it turns up at the beginning of March


Excellent choice!

I have restocked and widened my BH selection today with more AF and some Cleanser Polish which is new to me. And a couple of 3 inch pads to try for the polish and maybe wax as my wrists are not quite what they were for applying with flat pads.

So for BH I think I'm at AF, AW, CF, CP, DSW, maybe QD next....










I am also consistently blown away by the service from in2detailing - ordered 2 o'clock Weds, standard free delivery hoping to have by the weekend but ok if not, delivered less then 22 hours later.
So excellent base prices, free shipping, discount on top and speedy AF, thanks Imran


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

Not bought much detailing stuff for a while but this past week I've had a bit of splurge sparked by getting some great deals from Polished Bliss in their early spring sale. So here's what I got and where I bought them from:

*B&Q*
x2 35 litre Storage Boxes

*Polished Bliss*
PB Towel Bundle 
PB 16 litre Clear Bucket
FLEX Carry Bag 
RUPES BigFoot 150 mm White Polishing Pad 
Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish 
Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection 
Blackfire Midnight Sun Wax
Blackfire Midnight Sun Instant Detailer

*Motor Geek*
Blackfire Wet Diamond Polymer Spray Sealant
Blackfire Detailers Bag
Lake Country 140mm Force Hybrid Cutting Pad
Lake Country 140mm Force Hybrid Finishing Pad

*Clean + Shiny*
Flex VRG 3401
Flex 140mm White Polishing Pad 
Flex 140mm Blue Cutting Pad

*Elite*
Flex 115mm Backing Plate
Valet Pro Citrus Bling 5 litres
Elite 20 litre Premium Bucket with Grit Guard and Gamma Seal Lid
Car Pro Perl 1 litre
Car Pro 160mm Flash Pad 
Car Pro 150mm & 125mm Gloss Pads 
Car Pro 140mm Microfibre Cutting Pad 
Elite 130mm Microfibre Cutting Pad

*Slims*
Slim's Detailing Bag
Slim's Detailing Stool
Chemical Guys Goat Boar's Hair Detail Brush

*Blackfire Detailers Bag* - Really like this bag, it's very sturdy, well made and has loads adjustability. Has really good sized pockets on the outside and you can fit quite a lot of stuff in the main compartment and it even has a little compartment underneath where you can put things like pads and cloths.


















*Flex VRG 3401 *- Not used it yet but looks like an awesome tool. My DAS6 Pro broke down a few months ago after years of abuse so had to get one of these.

*Flex Bag* - Not massively impressed with this to be honest, it's not bad, it fits the 3401 nicely which is the main thing and there is space to fit a few other things as well. Considering the excellent build quality of their tools I perhaps just expected something a bit better.


















*Slims Detailing Kit Bag *- Bought this just to keep my pads in. Well made, good price, nice size and has some useful pockets inside. Excellent bag. Just noticed they're giving these away on all orders £100 and over.

*Slim's Detailing Stool *- Wish I bought this years ago, so much better than my crap little wooden stool, makes life much easier cleaning wheels and polishing vertical panels. Again Slim's have done a high quality product at a good price.



























*Elite Premium Clear Bucket with Grit Guard and Gamma Seal Lid* - I managed to lose one of my 20 litre buckets with a Scratch Shield inside along with a smaller bucket I used for doing wheels, they must have somehow got blown away by the wind or possibly nicked, I'm not sure, it's a mystery. So I bought a new one from Elite with a Grit Guard and Gamma Seal Lid and now I'm actually quite pleased I lost my old one because this one is fantastic. It feels really sturdy and looks a lot better with the translucent plastic and the Gamma Seal gives a nice thick edge to the top of bucket. The Grit Guard is also much better than my old Scratch Shield as its all one piece it lodges firmly in the bottom of the bucket. Going to have to get another one now to get a matching wash and rinse pair.

*PB Clear Bucket *- Nice bucket and a decent price. Got this to use as a wheel bucket which it's ideal for, I can find my brushes in it a lot easier than my old black one.









*PB Towel Bundle* - Not bought any new microfibres for ages, my old ones have just been used to death so I had to get these at half price.

*35 litre Really Useful Storage Box* - Previously used a big laundry basket to hold my bags of microfibres and it could no longer fit them all in so really needed these. Does the job perfectly.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Offtopic, packed up all this into a box and moved it to the attic. I haven't used these in many years - you can even see the dust on the bottles, sigh. Most of the bottles/waxes are 99% or 100% full. Needed the space to keep newer stuff.


----------



## Turnspleen

These arrived this morning. Fast and free delivery from Nippon Shine. Looking forward to using both and seeing what like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

BolgOfTheNorth said:


> Not bought much detailing stuff for a while but this past week I've had a bit of splurge sparked by getting some great deals from Polished Bliss in their early spring sale. So here's what I got and where I bought them from:
> 
> *B&Q*
> x2 35 litre Storage Boxes
> 
> *Polished Bliss*
> PB Towel Bundle
> PB 16 litre Clear Bucket
> FLEX Carry Bag
> RUPES BigFoot 150 mm White Polishing Pad
> Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish
> Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection
> Blackfire Midnight Sun Wax
> Blackfire Midnight Sun Instant Detailer
> 
> *Motor Geek*
> Blackfire Wet Diamond Polymer Spray Sealant
> Blackfire Detailers Bag
> Lake Country 140mm Force Hybrid Cutting Pad
> Lake Country 140mm Force Hybrid Finishing Pad
> 
> *Clean + Shiny*
> Flex VRG 3401
> Flex 140mm White Polishing Pad
> Flex 140mm Blue Cutting Pad
> 
> *Elite*
> Flex 115mm Backing Plate
> Valet Pro Citrus Bling 5 litres
> Elite 20 litre Premium Bucket with Grit Guard and Gamma Seal Lid
> Car Pro Perl 1 litre
> Car Pro 160mm Flash Pad
> Car Pro 150mm & 125mm Gloss Pads
> Car Pro 140mm Microfibre Cutting Pad
> Elite 130mm Microfibre Cutting Pad
> 
> *Slims*
> Slim's Detailing Bag
> Slim's Detailing Stool
> Chemical Guys Goat Boar's Hair Detail Brush
> 
> *Blackfire Detailers Bag* - Really like this bag, it's very sturdy, well made and has loads adjustability. Has really good sized pockets on the outside and you can fit quite a lot of stuff in the main compartment and it even has a little compartment underneath where you can put things like pads and cloths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Flex VRG 3401 *- Not used it yet but looks like an awesome tool. My DAS6 Pro broke down a few months ago after years of abuse so had to get one of these.
> 
> *Flex Bag* - Not massively impressed with this to be honest, it's not bad, it fits the 3401 nicely which is the main thing and there is space to fit a few other things as well. Considering the excellent build quality of their tools I perhaps just expected something a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Slims Detailing Kit Bag *- Bought this just to keep my pads in. Well made, good price, nice size and has some useful pockets inside. Excellent bag. Just noticed they're giving these away on all orders £100 and over.
> 
> *Slim's Detailing Stool *- Wish I bought this years ago, so much better than my crap little wooden stool, makes life much easier cleaning wheels and polishing vertical panels. Again Slim's have done a high quality product at a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elite Premium Clear Bucket with Grit Guard and Gamma Seal Lid* - I managed to lose one of my 20 litre buckets with a Scratch Shield inside along with a smaller bucket I used for doing wheels, they must have somehow got blown away by the wind or possibly nicked, I'm not sure, it's a mystery. So I bought a new one from Elite with a Grit Guard and Gamma Seal Lid and now I'm actually quite pleased I lost my old one because this one is fantastic. It feels really sturdy and looks a lot better with the translucent plastic and the Gamma Seal gives a nice thick edge to the top of bucket. The Grit Guard is also much better than my old Scratch Shield as its all one piece it lodges firmly in the bottom of the bucket. Going to have to get another one now to get a matching wash and rinse pair.
> 
> *PB Clear Bucket *- Nice bucket and a decent price. Got this to use as a wheel bucket which it's ideal for, I can find my brushes in it a lot easier than my old black one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PB Towel Bundle* - Not bought any new microfibres for ages, my old ones have just been used to death so I had to get these at half price.
> 
> *35 litre Really Useful Storage Box* - Previously used a big laundry basket to hold my bags of microfibres and it could no longer fit them all in so really needed these. Does the job perfectly.


Always great when you get a lot in one go. Makes you want to go and spend hours playing with them! Lovely bit of kit!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Awesome collection.

I'm waiting for a Long Neck IBrid to come up for sale. Feel that is my next purchase


----------



## BaileyA3

No pics yet but this week I've had a delivery from polished bliss of some rupes polishing pads for my new vertool 21e and also took up the half price offer on the pb cloth bundle and last night ordered the shinemate ep803 from cyc plus a couple of other little bits then popped into Halfords today to get a new clay mitt and also ended up with extendable windscreen cleaning tool, autoglym brush and another bottle of megs endurance.


----------



## pump

got this yesterday from mosmatic uk


----------



## Mikej857

Just a little something custom from hbsauce

Does it get any better

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Received this through the post the other day from a friend in the US




























It is pretty damn amazing tbh, trying to get Excel Detailing Supplies to supply them here in the UK


----------



## Hereisphilly

Short1e said:


> Received this through the post the other day from a friend in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty damn amazing tbh, trying to get Excel Detailing Supplies to supply them here in the UK


How are these different to the normal run of the mill brass lances?

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Hereisphilly said:


> How are these different to the normal run of the mill brass lances?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5436856


----------



## pxr5

Just got these delivered today. For the price they are both very, very good. Both bought from ebay - the trolley for £19.99 and the stool for £15. Both prices included delivery. Mega bargain IMO and dead easy to assemble.


----------



## JayMac

Got this delivered today, applied for the free Revive sample kit months ago and forgot about it, looking forward to checking it out!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy

JayMac said:


> Got this delivered today, applied for the free Revive sample kit months ago and forgot about it, looking forward to checking it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got this too! Minus the wax, which is a little disappointing

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Me 3 for Revive samples


----------



## JayMac

crxftyyy said:


> I got this too! Minus the wax, which is a little disappointing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Looks like I was lucky then, did the substitute something else for the wax?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy

JayMac said:


> Looks like I was lucky then, did the substitute something else for the wax?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, just the 3 bottles

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37

Couple bits from Elite Care Car, 5 litres of Autoglym Glass Cleaner & 5 litres of Car shampoo.

5 litres of C2v3, mug and couple stickers from Gtechniq.

That should last couple months.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just bought 500ml of race glaze nano wheel seal cheap from ebay  as i found out yesterday when i went to use it, it was running out and i forgot to order to some  so i could only do 1 layer instead of the usual 2


----------



## stonejedi

New EZ wheel brush set,I just purchased the new wheel woolies but after doing my mates car and using his EZ brushes I realised how good they are at getting in the tighter calliper spaces,and thought while I'm at it i might as well get the collection.








.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryKinghorn

Couple of deliveries over the last few days..

Bilt hamber cleaner

Fusso light

A couple of buffing cloths and a cleaning pad

And a bottle of BSD due tomorrow.

Best stop for a while now...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72

Got myself a bottle of CarChem Wheel Amour :thumb:


----------



## lijongtao

pxr5 said:


> Just got these delivered today. For the price they are both very, very good. Both bought from ebay - the trolley for £19.99 and the stool for £15. Both prices included delivery. Mega bargain IMO and dead easy to assemble.


Is it possible for you to send me a link? Will it fit 2 buckets on top? Thanks so much


----------



## MrG47

pump said:


> got this yesterday from mosmatic uk


What do you use this on? Kranzle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spyk3d

MrG47 said:


> What do you use this on? Kranzle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe Pump has his on a karcher.

I have mine on a Nilfisk C110.4


----------



## steelghost

MrG47 said:


> What do you use this on? Kranzle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing says you have to have a high-end pressure washer to upgrade the gun and / or hose to something nice :thumb:


----------



## Stewie1873

Gyeon View, bug and grime, foam and essence shampoo


----------



## pump

Naddy37 said:


> Couple bits from Elite Care Car, 5 litres of Autoglym Glass Cleaner & 5 litres of Car shampoo.
> 
> 5 litres of C2v3, mug and couple stickers from Gtechniq.
> 
> That should last couple months.


the mug looks cool did you get that as a freebie ?


----------



## nbray67

Nearly bought these at Waxstock last year but never did.
Ended up picking these up, new, for £18.90 delivered from a Detailing site on FB.


----------



## nbray67

stonejedi said:


> New EZ wheel brush set,I just purchased the new wheel woolies but after doing my mates car and using his EZ brushes I realised how good they are at getting in the tighter calliper spaces,and thought while I'm at it i might as well get the collection.
> 
> SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My fav brushes SJ, you'll love 'em.
Like you, I have wheels woollies which I wouldn't do without but the EZ brushes are quality.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

large ez detail brush is a monster at cleaning wheels  and those brushes nbray are nice, i have the set and the interior brush


----------



## Jonnybbad

Another HBS custom wax creations delivery today absolutely top quality









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Been looking forward to this one and so far does not disappoint...


----------



## Rob D 88

I come home from the gym after work and the better looking one of the two comes in with this package! She knows what to get me. I think I'll be getting her to take the Ultra HD Wax back even though I want it. I have a few nice waxes and another one is just silly!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy

nbray67 said:


> Nearly bought these at Waxstock last year but never did.
> Ended up picking these up, new, for £18.90 delivered from a Detailing site on FB.


Which site did you get them from?after some myself

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

crxftyyy said:


> Which site did you get them from?after some myself
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It was just a guy selling them pal, not a retailer. so a bit of a lucky one in some respect.

I'd rather not post the site details as it's not a DW sponsor but I'll gladly PM you the details.


----------



## BaileyA3

nbray67 said:


> It was just a guy selling them pal, not a retailer. so a bit of a lucky one in some respect.
> 
> I'd rather not post the site details as it's not a DW sponsor but I'll gladly PM you the details.


Any chance you could pm me the details too please mate, fancy having a mooch :thumb:


----------



## olliewills

Needed some top-ups and to fill a few gaps in my collection so this tidy package arrived yesterday.


----------



## Jue

nbray67 said:


> It was just a guy selling them pal, not a retailer. so a bit of a lucky one in some respect.
> 
> I'd rather not post the site details as it's not a DW sponsor but I'll gladly PM you the details.


Could you pm me the details too please :thumb:


----------



## pxr5

S3 Gold XXl, S40, 2x Orange Hex logic 5.5, 2x White Hex logic 5.5, H2Go and a new snowfoam bottle - from In2Detailing. Forgot to take pictures - oops.


----------



## Bug Sponge

Just bought a Numatic George on this Friday night. And people say that rock n roll is dead.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Not today but I bought two new Autoglym products yesterday.

Polar Blast snow foam & Magma fallout remover.

Used them both today - very impressed


----------



## Scrim-1-

Hereisphilly said:


> How are these different to the normal run of the mill brass lances?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Probably not different, just a fancy looking foam lance.


----------



## Andyblue

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Not today but I bought two new Autoglym products yesterday.
> 
> Polar Blast snow foam & Magma fallout remover.
> 
> Used them both today - very impressed


I'm looking to get some shortly and try them as seem to be getting good reviews


----------



## ShaunTV4

Two bottles of AG screen wash from Halfords  Hopefully it really is as good as everyone makes it out to be 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peirre

This week I’ve taken delivery of:
Fuso soft coat light
King of gloss light
A Sofirn SP31 torch (via Ali express which came amazon wrapped)
4x Autofineness waxmate XL foam pucks from CYC
A bunch of Ragmaster clothes inc 
The Twistress drying towel, 
eagle edgeless 16x24 towels
and eagle edgeless 600 16x16 towels

I’ve also ordered a Twin Head LED Site Light from screwfix which I’ll collect on Monday


----------



## -rob-

*Duplex 6 Bar Steam Cleaner*

Just bought this to replace my Osprey Robby 3000 Commercial Steam Cleaner 4 Bar unit. Although there was nice power in the 4 bar unit you notice the extra power in the 6 bar









Duplex left Osprey 3000 Right









I will be advertising the Osprey 3000 on here when i get right pictures and details


----------



## Bristle Hound

250ml bottle of Dodo Juice Lime Prime :thumb:


----------



## Aygo_East

Bought some Autoglym Polar Blast today and placed an order for Gtechniq G5 and for some G1. Hope the weather sorts itself out in the next few weeks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

A further addition to my hbsauce collection

I had Kevin blend me a custom wax based on a limited edition he did at Xmas but with a little tweak, the pot is white to fit in with my other obsession waxes which I have a fair few in white jars (its a weird fetish I have for white) the label is a gel label so another one off and something specific to hbsauce atm

The other is Red Sith a si02 infused show wax again gel labels and 1 of 24 pots






































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro-son

ONR and 20L bucket with lid and grid guard. Ready for Friday afternoon work carpark maintenance washes.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Some hose bits from Wilco and a couple of 69p spray bottles from asda.


----------



## Andyblue

Just picked up another pack of the Costco microfibre towels as on offer with £3 off a pack - first time I've actually seen them on offer


----------



## Jack R

Andyblue said:


> Just picked up another pack of the Costco microfibre towels as on offer with £3 off a pack - first time I've actually seen them on offer


I might grab another pack tomorrow then :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

JR1982 said:


> I might grab another pack tomorrow then :thumb:


Yes I picked another pack up as not seen them on offer before.


----------



## stonejedi

Came home from work today and my wifesurprised me with this lot...








AngelWax Enigma kit.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctr taylor

stonejedi said:


> Came home from work today and my wifesurprised me with this lot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelWax Enigma kit.SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


she is deffo a keeper .


----------



## dchapman88

Nothing too special but needed some new applicators
A free air freshener and lolly was a nice surprise tho


----------



## Alan W

stonejedi said:


> Came home from work today and my wifesurprised me with this lot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelWax Enigma kit.SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is she after, or, what has she done! :lol:

Nice pressie and a great choice of products. 

Alan W


----------



## MDC250

Alan W said:


> What is she after, or, what has she done! :lol:
> 
> Nice pressie and a great choice of products.
> 
> Alan W


There is surely some new shoes, handbag and/or other related purchase stashed at the back of the wardrobe?! My Mrs seems to think if they go into 'quarantine' for a week they are not new


----------



## stonejedi

Alan W said:


> What is she after, or, what has she done! :lol:
> 
> Nice pressie and a great choice of products.
> 
> Alan W


No nothing like thatI purchased the wax from a member on here and yodel done their best attempt at delivering i.e lose the parcel:wall:so my wife said that she would buy me the wax when she has some spare cash...and she went and got me the full size wax and detail spray and shampoo:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Raj24v

stonejedi said:


> New EZ wheel brush set,I just purchased the new wheel woolies but after doing my mates car and using his EZ brushes I realised how good they are at getting in the tighter calliper spaces,and thought while I'm at it i might as well get the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's the best place to pick this set up from?


----------



## rob2278

Raj24v said:


> Where's the best place to pick this set up from?


I got mine from Perfectly Cleaned - https://www.perfectlycleaned.co.uk/wheel-brushes-279-c.asp

Went for the Daytona versions of the Speedmasters as they are meant to have reinforced shafts.

10DISC for 10% discount also.


----------



## stonejedi

Raj24v said:


> Where's the best place to pick this set up from?


I got mine from http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/ez-detail-car-care-and-detailing-products.html:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## huxley309

Koch Chemie PO Pol Star
303 Aerospace Protectant (473ml)
Atomiza Model 320CR - Chemical Resistant
Atomiza Foamer Trigger White Head
Atomiza Handi Hold Spray Bottle (947ml)
Martin Cox Pet Hair Remover Brush
Chemical Guys Dual Purpose Toothbrush Style Detailing Brush
Slim's Detailing Adjusting Mechanical Stool
Slim's Tyre & Trim Applicator
Flexipads Super Fast Microfibre Mitt
Flexipads Tri Foam Applicator
Atomiza Squeezable Bottle (355ml)
Flexipads 5.5" DA Microfibre Cutting Disc
Koch Chemie Green Star Universal Cleaner (1 litre)


----------



## Audigeezer23

stonejedi said:


> Came home from work today and my wifesurprised me with this lot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelWax Enigma kit.SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What an amazing partner you have  good products I got the detail spray

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger

stonejedi said:


> No nothing like thatI purchased the wax from a member on here and yodel done their best attempt at delivering i.e lose the parcel:wall:so my wife said that she would buy me the wax when she has some spare cash...and she went and got me the full size wax and detail spray and shampoo:thumb:.SJ.


Glad you have some on the way at last 

I have had an email today and Collect+ have decided they have now found the parcel and are returning it to me. All Yodel's fault of course and I won't believe it until the goods are back in my hands. Truly the worst courier I have ever come across


----------



## GaryKinghorn

A wooly mammoth.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rovcallum

Just ordered the Kiwami Silver Wax (Soft99 Product #192). 
Apparently it replaces the discontinued King Of Gloss which was excellent.


----------



## stonejedi

bigkahunaburger said:


> Glad you have some on the way at last
> 
> I have had an email today and Collect+ have decided they have now found the parcel and are returning it to me. All Yodel's fault of course and I won't believe it until the goods are back in my hands. Truly the worst courier I have ever come across


Yeah thanks buddy looking forward to giving it a go as soon as the weather improves,Yodel no comment:wall:.SJ.


----------



## percymon

New wash mitt


----------



## huxley309

Received this lot today.









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## dak2v

Saw Rob's setup on here and l got Lance envy so had to get the same setup really pleased I did. Excellent setup washing the car so much easier now, all quick release


----------



## Radish293

Its sad when you get excited about filling bottles up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

dak2v said:


> View attachment 53494
> 
> Saw Rob's setup on here and l got Lance envy so had to get the same setup really pleased I did. Excellent setup washing the car so much easier now, all quick release


haha, you requested the black handle too.

Did you get the 10 metre hose with quick release?

It is much better, I love mine!


----------



## Rob D 88

I ordered:

Towel Bundle: I have some of these and they are excellent.
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/special-offers-pb-towel-bundle.html

Tyre Applicator:
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/flexipads-tyre-dressing-applicator-pad-cat24.html

Tuf Shine Tyre Brush:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel.../tuf-shine-tyre-cleaning-brush/prod_1534.html

Tuf Shine Tyre Applicator:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel...shine-tyre-dressing-applicator/prod_1536.html

Rob


----------



## pt1

Received a few little goodies from anglewax...dont think ill get to use them today with 8inches of snow 
















Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Radish293 said:


> Its sad when you get excited about filling bottles up.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What label's and label maker have you got?


----------



## dak2v

Rob D 88 said:


> haha, you requested the black handle too.
> 
> Did you get the 10 metre hose with quick release?
> 
> It is much better, I love mine!


No didn't get the hose mines still in good condition but the Lance & gun are brilliant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huxley309

sean ryan said:


> What label's and label maker have you got?


If it's anything like mine a brother p-touch h105
Cracking little thing


----------



## Radish293

sean ryan said:


> What label's and label maker have you got?


Brother P Touch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

huxley309 said:


> If it's anything like mine a brother p-touch h105
> Cracking little thing


Like the labels on the spray heads I thought that would be helpful too

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## huxley309

Radish293 said:


> Like the labels on the spray heads I thought that would be helpful too


Very, all too easy to grab the wrong one when you're in a hurry.


----------



## jonnyw59

pt1 said:


> Received a few little goodies from anglewax...dont think ill get to use them today with 8inches of snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


QED is good stuff, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

stonejedi said:


> Yeah thanks buddy looking forward to giving it a go as soon as the weather improves,Yodel no comment:wall:.SJ.


Well the parcel has actually arrived back today! 

Several obvious BS excuses given, like they couldn't get an answer, which then changed to they couldn't find your property. Worse than useless 
Maybe the Mafia should start using Yodel to dispose of their dead bodies.

Amazing how they managed to find the parcel when faced with the prospect of coughing up the insurance money. Hmmm 

You will love it when you get to try it.

Edit: I bought a sample pot of Angelwax Fifth Element. It'll be good to see how it compares to the Enigma.


----------



## stonejedi

bigkahunaburger said:


> Well the parcel has actually arrived back today!
> 
> Several obvious BS excuses given, like they couldn't get an answer, which then changed to they couldn't find your property. Worse than useless
> Maybe the Mafia should start using Yodel to dispose of their dead bodies.
> 
> Amazing how they managed to find the parcel when faced with the prospect of coughing up the insurance money. Hmmm
> 
> You will love it when you get to try it.
> 
> Edit: I bought a sample pot of Angelwax Fifth Element. It'll be good to see how it compares to the Enigma.


I'm so glad you got it back mate:thumb:Let me know what you think of Fifth Element as I have been thinking about a sample pot myself.SJ.


----------



## pump

Radish293 said:


> Brother P Touch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is the tape anyway waterproof? Was thinking of buying something like this


----------



## pxr5

pump said:


> Is the tape anyway waterproof? Was thinking of buying something like this


I've got a similar Dymo machine and the tape is waterproof, but I find a small piece of cellotape over the top helps and stops it ever peeling off.


----------



## pyro-son




----------



## jmh93

Menzerna 3500 polish
Menzerna powerlock sealant
Solution finish
And a bunch of 3" circular sanding discs for some headlight restoration

Just need it to warm up a tiny bit now


----------



## Stewie1873

Two Gyeon silk dryer towels as my AF ones have bitten the dust,
Dodo tribble mitt, hands down my fave wash mitt


----------



## huxley309

Stewie1873 said:


> Two Gyeon silk dryer towels as my AF ones have bitten the dust,
> Dodo tribble mitt, hands down my fave wash mitt


Isn't that aka the wookies fist?


----------



## Mikej857

I can't help but post this even though it has yet been delivered

I asked Jay for his new Chroma wax and his answer was "would you like it in a chrome jar" so after seeing this picture it was an emphatic yes yes yes

He then says, I can now powder coat jars any colour you like which I remember him mentioning a while ago but this looks ace and the new Chroma wax is another stunner in ease of use and performance









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewie1873

huxley309 said:


> Isn't that aka the wookies fist?


No mate it's this one

www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product/dodo-juice-tribble-sheepskin-wash-mitt-with-thumb/


----------



## stonejedi

Some new Alcantara cleaner from RaceGlaze to try out...








I have been hearing good reviews about it for a while now but never got around to purchasing it until now...I hope the hype is all true.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

ODK Jet 500ml
been wanting to try this shampoo for a looooong time


----------



## MSwiss

I got a Karcher K5 full control for £150 ish from our local DIY outlet as it had a damaged box.



OvEr_KiLL said:


> ODK Jet 500ml
> been wanting to try this shampoo for a looooong time


I have wanted to try this also, let us know what you think:thumb:


----------



## Short1e

Nice delivery came yesterday from Excel Detailing Supplies










Cartect Water Repellent Coating
The Last Cut
Super Clay Mitt
Tire Applicators
Glass Shine Cloths
MF Applicators
Bubble Cloths
Wash Mitt
Softy Applicators
Polishing Cones
Air Fresheners

.....and of course a pack of Haribos!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

MSwiss said:


> I have wanted to try this also, let us know what you think:thumb:


yeh i will probably do a mini review in the odk section when i use it


----------



## Rob D 88

OvEr_KiLL said:


> yeh i will probably do a mini review in the odk section when i use it


It is brilliant!

That, Adam's Shampoo and WaxAddict Pure Shampoo are the best I have tried to date!

Try not to drink it, it smells lovely!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Rob D 88 said:


> It is brilliant!
> 
> That, Adam's Shampoo and WaxAddict Pure Shampoo are the best I have tried to date!
> 
> Try not to drink it, it smells lovely!


yep, got adams too its nice but have not got waxaddict


----------



## Rob D 88

OvEr_KiLL said:


> yep, got adams too its nice but have not got waxaddict


Here we go mate. All you gotta do is hit buy!

https://www.waxaddict.co.uk/shampoo

You won't regret it! I think this is slightly better than ODK Jet but more money!


----------



## OldskoolRS

Strictly speaking; last night, but who's counting? 

I made four orders (due to stock issues and to save on delivery charges):

Polished Bliss for: BH Korrosol, Double speed wax and some 3M masking tape.

Clean your car for: Hexlogic green and blue 5.5" pads to complete my collection for hard paintwork correction and refining.

Amazon: Airvidox to get rid of a slight smell of cigarettes.

eBay: Dr Leather wipes (I forgot to add them to my PB order ).

That should fill in the gaps in my garage stock for a full decontamination/DA correction/polish/wax, to give the interior a clean and make it smell nice on a recently bought 6 year old SLK 250.


----------



## M300JDG

My collection is growing! Arrived today were:

ODK echo, Sterling and Eclipse 
Wax 110 Elysian (amazing pot)
Absolute Show Off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG

These beauty's arrived today also









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadmunkey

M300JDG said:


> My collection is growing! Arrived today were:
> 
> ODK echo, Sterling and Eclipse
> Wax 110 Elysian (amazing pot)
> Absolute Show Off


Going to show my wife this post, she thinks I'm over the top with my 6 pots :lol:


----------



## M300JDG

cadmunkey said:


> Going to show my wife this post, she thinks I'm over the top with my 6 pots :lol:


Ha ha, that is only what I have in my office, there are many more...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

cadmunkey said:


> Going to show my wife this post, she thinks I'm over the top with my 6 pots :lol:


She'll probably just say he's worse than you and don't get as bad. It's what mine would say. :wall:


----------



## M300JDG

pxr5 said:


> She'll probably just say he's worse than you and don't get as bad. It's what mine would say. :wall:


Mine doesn't know, that's why they are hidden in my office lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walfice

Few things to feed my addiction. The mothers detail spray and shampoo were thrown in for free with the brush set from motorgeek.


----------



## M300JDG

What brushes are those pal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

M300JDG said:


> What brushes are those pal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They look like mothers


----------



## huxley309

Alfieharley1 said:


> They look like mothers


I hope he told her.


----------



## walfice

Yes they are mothers, look to be good quality.


----------



## steelghost

I've got that kit of brushes, very solid.


----------



## dak2v

M300JDG said:


> My collection is growing! Arrived today were:
> 
> ODK echo, Sterling and Eclipse
> Wax 110 Elysian (amazing pot)
> Absolute Show Off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what you call a wax collection...


----------



## olliewills

I'll be jumping on the custom BSD mix wagon then!


----------



## M300JDG

olliewills said:


> I'll be jumping on the custom BSD mix wagon then!


The possibilities are endless! Haha, have some fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

M300JDG said:


> The possibilities are endless! Haha, have some fun.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the plan! I'm gonna throw some Zaino Z-16 in with it and see what happens. Could be a complete fail, but I'm curious!


----------



## M300JDG

olliewills said:


> That's the plan! I'm gonna throw some Zaino Z-16 in with it and see what happens. Could be a complete fail, but I'm curious!


I've made quite a few curdled concoctions that smell like dog sick, but that just makes it more satisfying when one only smells like morning breath and actually makes my car shine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG

Today's delivery, this calls for a day off work tomorrow to play with them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Which mini is that?


----------



## M300JDG

Alfieharley1 said:


> Which mini is that?


In2detailing mini DA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikeracer

5 litres of AG Express Wax.

Allan


----------



## MrG47

Been looking forward to trying this for a while. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

MrG47 said:


> Been looking forward to trying this for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you use this instead of a dedicated Iron remover?


----------



## MrG47

Yes. I do think the name is misleading. It is a pretty good iron remover but i d still use a clay bar at times. 
Great product regardless. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Soul boy 68 said:


> Do you use this instead of a dedicated Iron remover?


This is the name of a dedicated iron remover


----------



## Bristle Hound

500ml bottle of Gtechniq I1 V2 :thumb:


----------



## hissinsid

Hex pads, pad conditioner, megs 205 and some microfibres.


----------



## Peter77

Few new things to try 








And few bits from Andy at clean your ride. Top bloke









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martec06

Some new light























Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

These bad boys arrives this morning























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Had a voucher for amazon burning a hole in my pocket so on the recommendation of my nephew got a 2800w pet dryer


----------



## Scrim-1-

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Had a voucher for amazon burning a hole in my pocket so on the recommendation of my nephew got a 2800w pet dryer


Recently got one of these, very good machines.


----------



## scooobydont




----------



## huxley309

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Had a voucher for amazon burning a hole in my pocket so on the recommendation of my nephew got a 2800w pet dryer


Worth it, did it make much difference?


----------



## Short1e

Found this company while on Instagram and thought they'd come in handy on the iBrid


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

huxley309 said:


> Worth it, did it make much difference?


Performed about the same as my Titan vac on blow but more convenient to use.

Had no lsp on the car which didn't help either, suspect it will be much better with a decent layer on.


----------



## pyro-son

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Performed about the same as my Titan vac on blow but more convenient to use.
> 
> Had no lsp on the car which didn't help either, suspect it will be much better with a decent layer on.


Any photos of the one you have?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Do you mena the titan? It's this one, purely used for blowing duties.


----------



## pump




----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## matty.13

Really impressed with these products

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Little delivery this morning


----------



## stonejedi

Well my first M&K order has just turned up The Detailing World Forum Edition wax and a random selection of their products to try that took my fancy...looking forward to some good weather now to try them out








.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razormck

Is it the full fat Irn bru though??


----------



## M300JDG

Today's delivery.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakkenbus

http://imgur.com/idEunOG

 (potato picture)

Got this in the post today. 
I've got a klin drying towel on its way and i got a sample pot of odk revere last week to try. Looking forward to the weather getting better!


----------



## Alfieharley1

will update the bike Thread friday night but some detailing goodies came.

20180310_173321 by Sam King, on Flickr


----------



## huxley309

Rag company twist n shout, not sure what to make of this as my Prima is bigger and fluffier and has a proven track record.
Come wash time we shall see.


twist n shout vs monster fluffy max by darren bray, on Flickr


----------



## bluechimp

Some more stuff to try!


----------



## GaryKinghorn

Angelwax AG arrived today from clean and shiny.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

New towel and some The Last Cut Compounding Glaze to try.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pump

*label printer *

Not really a detailing product but got this at good price for a few projects on the go including sorting out all my detailing stuff.


----------



## Peter77

Danjc said:


> New towel and some The Last Cut Compounding Glaze to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive just bought The same towel in blue. Used it couple days ago for the first time and must say I was blown away by how good it was. Been using the master of fibres towel for the last year or so and thought that was good. But that klin towel is another level

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

Another delivery from HB sauce custom wax creations this time a bespoke blend
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## merca

Sonax Xtreme Upholstery & Alacantra Cleaner 400ml for £7.36 from Euro Car Parts in their St Patricks day sale


----------



## dchapman88

Another wax to have a play with during the summer


----------



## Mikej857

Another to add to the collection this time from hbsauce

This is a little different than the last custom wax in that I gave Kevin total freedom to do what he wanted and as such the blend is a somewhat hybrid wax but with added wax elements

Something a little different as in this came as a twin with an accompanying 100ml pot same wax different finish

And that's a gel finished label not the usual single plastic job


























































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Some new buckets and grit guards...








.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huxley309

New headlamp from AliExpress.


----------



## alfajim

My bottle of autoallure boost came today.


----------



## matty.13

Unless their is some really good deals on detail spray then I'm done for a while .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huxley309

The koch chemie is staple stuff, just topping up. But the carpro boa and brushes is me spoiling myself


----------



## shine247

I liked the new bottle  Whether it touches a tyre is yet to be seen.


----------



## huxley309

shine247 said:


> I liked the new bottle  Whether it touches a tyre is yet to be seen.


It doesn't last five minutes.


----------



## shine247

huxley309 said:


> It doesn't last five minutes.


My last Astonish product has lasted years, I expected this to do the same. You must have done something wrong like tried to use it.


----------



## huxley309

shine247 said:


> My last Astonish product has lasted years, I expected this to do the same. You must have done something wrong like tried to use it.


Yup how did you guess.


----------



## robwils

pump said:


> *label printer *
> 
> Not really a detailing product but got this at good price for a few projects on the go including sorting out all my detailing stuff.


where from ?


----------



## jcrease

Soft99 Scratch Clear Wax.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Another saucy delivery from Kevin at HB sauce custom wax creations smells good enough to eat
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pump

robwils said:


> where from ?


Labelzone uk is where i bought it on sale at the time. Keep a eye out for them as they go On sale from time to time


----------



## Hereisphilly

Finally getting back into buying stuff

Nice little delivery from AG and some tiny swabs too
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Ooow what a lovely pair.



Gonz.


----------



## M300JDG

The postman treated me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247

Looking forward to trying this from AG - *AutoGlym*


----------



## Mardgee

Das6 pro
Lake country polishing and finishing pads in 3 & 5.5 inch
Menzerna 400, 2500 and 3800
Pad brush, cleaner etc. 

Can’t bloody wait!


----------



## Tembaco

Scangrip gen 2 set and trolley.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Autoglym Magma and Polar Blast.


----------



## macc70

Not a purchase but a gift. Carparts4less sent me a cleaning kit out of the blue.

Not sure why I was sent this as Ive only bought 2 item off CP4L in 12 mths


----------



## KRM

Sacangrip iMatch and a MM Incredipad


----------



## stonejedi

Fireball Fusion Wax..... just a little undressing needed Lol .































































Its very high quality though and I can't wait to use it and compare with my Angelwax EnigmaReviews to follow as soon as the weather is better.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

stonejedi said:


> Fireball Fusion Wax..... just a little undressing needed Lol .
> 
> Its very high quality though and I can't wait to use it and compare with my Angelwax EnigmaReviews to follow as soon as the weather is better.SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have this also to try once the weather picks up. It does look rather special indeed.


----------



## Floss

Couple of bits from Wax Planet, speedy delivery as always










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hereisphilly

First delivery from slims, ridiculously quick transit time!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

That's my dilution ratios sorted









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Just took delivery of some CarPro Eraser and 3 rolls of 3M tape. Also placed an order for some more BH Korrosol and the Rupes claw tool. I foresee a day in the garage coming up soon!


----------



## Andy150

Where did you get the measuring tubes from pal?


----------



## Kenan

Andy150 said:


> Where did you get the measuring tubes from pal?


Ebay - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-25-50...boratory-Test-Graduated-Tube-CR-/253480585954

It's like being back at school, just need a white lab coat. My daughter is now interested in helping me "Mix potions" :thumb:


----------



## Wayno

Recently Bought some: 

*Mitchell & King snow foam, 
*Lake Country Hydrotech Cutting Pads, 
*Carpro Perl,
*Fusso 99 &
*Angelwax Desirable....


----------



## Jack R

Delivery came today from Dan @ODK, stocking up on things I'm running low on although unfortunately he'd also ran out Sublime but gave my a sample of it for me to get by with :thumb: also purchased Rotate and Attire to try and also got a free gift in the form of an air freshener which is Orange and Passionfruit (smells great by the way)


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Cloth refresh from In2, 10 x general, 5 x buffers.

And some stuff in prep for my summer wheels going back on in a couple of weeks but unfortunately the Gyeon RIM leaked so won't be this weekend like I'd hoped


----------



## JayMac

Have been looking forward to this and it's arrived! Ordered off ebay, and for £15 delivered got a few extras thrown in too!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Cloth refresh from In2, 10 x general, 5 x buffers.
> 
> And some stuff in prep for my summer wheels going back on in a couple of weeks but unfortunately the Gyeon RIM leaked so won't be this weekend like I'd hoped


Just out of curiosity, what is that orange ball?


----------



## .Griff.

bluechimp said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is that orange ball?


Looks like polishing/buffing ball.


----------



## Kenan

.Griff. said:


> Looks like polishing/buffing ball.


It's an exhaust ball thingy isn't it?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Yup, it's one of these
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=1812

Couldn't decide between cone and ball for wheels and zorst tips so got both


----------



## Kenan

So I've been asked to remove the glue residue from a couple of vans at work and got given the company card so went to meet my local autosmart rep. Do you think I got enough to for the 3 vans, got told I could keep the leftovers 🤣









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LankyWashmit

Running low on a few auto finesse items all the while taking advantage of their 20% off Easter offer :thumb:

5ltr Aqua Coat
5ltr Avalanche

Also, I've been looking at car dryers of late so I took the plunge and ordered the Bigboi BlowR Mini Car Dryer.

I blame the weather for making me sit indoors surfing the net and spending monies, fortunately the desk top PC is not in eyesight of the wife, there might be murders when she finds out what I've spent though


----------



## Eddmeister

Alien magic guard & krypton with a few microfibres

25% off & free delivery so gave them a shot


----------



## percymon

Earlier, some Menz polishes and pads from Elite

and just ordered a Kranzle HD7 with dirt-killer from Hytec


----------



## Short1e




----------



## MrG47

Cant wait to try this...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

MrG47 said:


> Cant wait to try this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You went all in! I went for a small but wish I'd brought this size :wall: it's great stuff :thumb:


----------



## andy198712

Chemical Guys Hex-Logic Quantum White Medium Polishing Pad
Koch Chemie Green Star Universal Cleaner
Bilt Hamber Auto Wash
16" x 16" Super Plush 470gsm Orange Microfibre Edgeless Korean 
Bilt Hamber Korrosol

will be used for my first time using my DA  (along with current products)


----------



## MrG47

Short1e said:


>


Is the undercarriage spray good? Do you just spray and leave it? 
Very confused as i dont really see the point of such products? I must be missing something.

Edit: Should have watched the videos before posting. Looks like it does a good job on wheel arches. I assumed it was for undeneath the chassis of the car.

G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Njs71

Some Easter treats and a couple of earlier purchases.


----------



## MrG47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

First order from John at Mitchell and King, only 1 item purchased as I'm intrigued to how good this paint cleanser is has everyone on here raves about it.

I must say, the service was absolutely spot on and I'll be ordering again for sure.

Thx for the little QD freebie even though I only ordered a single item from you John.


----------



## Peirre

Im building up a cache of various items ahead of the delivery of the new car in the summer, recent purchases inc:
Bilt Hamber Korrosol
Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour
Gtechniq Lint Free Applicator Pads
Fictech Car Lift Windshield Coating
Bilt Hamber Clay bars
Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam Snow Foam
A bunch of various Ragmaster UK MF cloths
Fuso soft 99 and KOG
Various applicator pads
A new Detailing bag


----------



## Tifosi

Autoglym Ultra HD wax, HD Shampoo and HD tyre gel. Took advantage of Halfords offer.


----------



## Kenan

Tifosi said:


> Autoglym Ultra HD wax, HD Shampoo and HD tyre gel. Took advantage of Halfords offer.


Which one?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

While looking for an OCD Alien 51 came across this OCD special edition Halloween wax









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worzel

AF avalanche
AG magma 
G3 clay mitt
AG tar remover


----------



## stonejedi

Have not used planet polish WSS for a good few years now,so picked myself up a bottle,it's very good stuff.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Kenan said:


> Which one?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


They've currently got 20% off AG


----------



## Andyblue

stonejedi said:


> Have not used planet polish WSS for a good few years now,so picked myself up a bottle,it's very good stuff.SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get it from SJ ?


----------



## stonejedi

Andyblue said:


> Where did you get it from SJ ?


I'm afraid that i got the last bottle of it on Amazon mate,a friend of mine tried to get a bottle 2 hours after me from the same seller,and was told the last bottle just sold so I must of purchased the last bottle,it seems to be getting rare as rocking horse poo....SJ.


----------



## camerashy

stonejedi said:


> I'm afraid that i got the last bottle of it on Amazon mate,a friend of mine tried to get a bottle 2 hours after me from the same seller,and was told the last bottle just sold so I must of purchased the last bottle,it seems to be getting rare as rocking horse poo....SJ.


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wheel-Se...627713?hash=item41968bf081:g:CmMAAMXQhuVROv4I


----------



## stonejedi

camerashy said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wheel-Se...627713?hash=item41968bf081:g:CmMAAMXQhuVROv4I


Good spot:thumb:,i don't shop on the bay as you don't know if your getting the genuine product sometimes.SJ.


----------



## Fairtony

MrG47 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make sure to let us know how it is. I think a few of us are interested in how good this is in the real world!


----------



## bazz

went t a car show today and bought some bouncers check the fleck wax. cant wait now to try it


----------



## MrG47

Fairtony said:


> Make sure to let us know how it is. I think a few of us are interested in how good this is in the real world!


I used it on my white BMW today. Nice gloss and reflections from it. The paint is in good condition so i cant comment on the swirls concealing ability.

Might try on the wife's car tomorrow - red metallic with a generous amount of swirls .

G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

Chemical guys synthetic wash pad, to try out!


----------



## percymon

Some woollies


----------



## Guest

Impressed. Decided to follow suggestion on bottle and use palm of hand. So cover both hands then eh!! Easier to rub in and get into difficult areas using fingers. Left for 15 minutes then used a microfibre cloth to polish off. Seemed patchy but after more time patches vanished. Car smells leathery but not over powering. 
It will turn your hands blue!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

Little AutoGlanz delivery! Tried the Multi Degreaser on the tyres and seems very good! Like the EZ brush but does flick back a bit!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Not tried them yet but seen good reviews on YouTube.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy

Couldn't resist, even when in holiday









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

Picked these up at Dubshed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

JayMac said:


> Picked these up at Dubshed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was chatting to Fraser at Dubshed yesterday too. Great show, wasn't it?

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

Yes Naill it was really good! Fraser had a few free tickets and left two at the front desk for me, he’s a top guy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

JayMac said:


> Yes Naill it was really good! Fraser had a few free tickets and left two at the front desk for me, he's a top guy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's very decent of him. He's a great guy alright.

I loved the Beetles, esp with the staggered wheels. V cool.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

It certainly was! Yea the beetles where class, did you see the Audi Quattro rally car? Also that Ford F-150 Punisher was mental lol!

Edit: Oops, should be talking about this on your Dubshed thread lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tifosi

Surfex HD and Simoniz QD.


----------



## macca666

Got this through this week ..


----------



## Short1e

Couple of bits from last week


----------



## huxley309

Got my AliExpress wash mitt today, thing is big can't wait to try it out.


----------



## percymon

Ordered some Gtechniq C2V3, will be applied to the winter wheels after a thorough clean before bagging them up for storage.


----------



## Jack R

percymon said:


> Ordered some Gtechniq C2V3, will be applied to the winter wheels after a thorough clean before bagging them up for storage.


Has summer started  I hadn't noticed :lol:


----------



## percymon

JR1982 said:


> Has summer started  I hadn't noticed :lol:


Well the summer wheels are prep'd, ready for when it does rear it's head!


----------



## dave-g

Autoglanz aura in a red billet pot from eBay! Bargain price


----------



## Worzel

R222 wax,more micro fibre cloths,autoglym spray bottles,Gtechniq Ti2 and c6


----------



## Scrim-1-

percymon said:


> Some woollies


They're garbage, should have got he genuine ones.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

Scrim-1- said:


> They're garbage, should have got he genuine ones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Quite possibly but for a car on PCP, that has the wheels Gtechniq protected and with minimal view of the inner bores I was happy to try them. If they fall apart then my bad / loss. I can always go back to my microfibre jobbie


----------



## Hereisphilly

Nice little delivery from wax planet






























Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Just taken delivery of the following

Microfiber Madness Incredipad - Regular
MetroVac Air Force Blaster -Sidekick

I'm looking forward to trying both at the weekend.


----------



## weedougall78

A small payday treat to myself.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Some Peek metal polish delivered from Amazon, and ordered from Wowo's - Crystal Sealant and Awesome Foam


----------



## Short1e

Great piece of kit from Excel Detailing Supplies










Few top ups and new goodies from Clean & Shiny ready to detail to new GTI Clubsport we bought last weekend


----------



## dannygdesigns

It's my birthday today and had these lovely gifts bought for me with a little feature from the kitten (can't do anything without her being involved). Excited to use the buckets with the cyclone grit guard and get rid of my big bulky plastering ones. The ODK smells amazing, had to get this due to the love it gets on here and the Auto Glym Golden Sunset, I've been telling people about this for ages the best smelling air freshener out there IMO. 

Think I am going to treat myself in the next few days to a new klin wash pad and towel.

Happy Detailing!!!


----------



## ChrisWalto

Going to give Adams car wash a go and it would be rude not to buy a new wash mitt for it too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam6er

dannygdesigns said:


> It's my birthday today and had these lovely gifts bought for me with a little feature from the kitten (can't do anything without her being involved). Excited to use the buckets with the cyclone grit guard and get rid of my big bulky plastering ones. The ODK smells amazing, had to get this due to the love it gets on here and the Auto Glym Golden Sunset, I've been telling people about this for ages the best smelling air freshener out there IMO.
> 
> Think I am going to treat myself in the next few days to a new klin wash pad and towel.
> 
> Happy Detailing!!!


Thats a lovely bengal you have there  Looks very curious and cheeky just like mine lol


----------



## dannygdesigns

Sam6er said:


> Thats a lovely bengal you have there  Looks very curious and cheeky just like mine lol


Thank you she is very curious and cheeky she's a little bugger she knows how to test my patience but I love her to bits :lol:


----------



## crxftyyy

ChrisWalto said:


> Going to give Adams car wash a go and it would be rude not to buy a new wash mitt for it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get the brushes and how much?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWalto

crxftyyy said:


> Where did you get the brushes and how much?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Got them from amazon, iv not even opened them yet so not sure on the quality. Think they were about £8 or £9.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam6er

dannygdesigns said:


> Thank you she is very curious and cheeky she's a little bugger she knows how to test my patience but I love her to bits :lol:


haha i know what you mean, our milo is just the same but we couldn't live without him now  we get a lovely wake up call every morning at about 4:30am :lol:


----------



## crxftyyy

ChrisWalto said:


> Got them from amazon, iv not even opened them yet so not sure on the quality. Think they were about £8 or £9.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dannygdesigns

Sam6er said:


> haha i know what you mean, our milo is just the same but we couldn't live without him now  we get a lovely wake up call every morning at about 4:30am :lol:


Love that name! Our little girl is called Nala  she's that spoilt she has her own bedroom so we don't get that 4:30an wake up call :lol:


----------



## Sam6er

dannygdesigns said:


> Love that name! Our little girl is called Nala  she's that spoilt she has her own bedroom so we don't get that 4:30an wake up call :lol:


Very cute name  she sounds like a very lucky feline. Ours tends to find our pillows a better resting place for the night, slowly pushing our heads off with his paws as the night goes on :lol:
Then you look at him all annoyed and he gives you this little silent meow that makes you think "you cheeky ****" but its so dam cute he gets away with it lol. Never knew cats could be like this, but then again iv never had a bengal cat before lol. I dont think i could get any other type of cat after having him.


----------



## Lexus-is250

ChrisWalto said:


> Got them from amazon, iv not even opened them yet so not sure on the quality. Think they were about £8 or £9.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've found them absolutely fine as I've had them a whike now. I like the larger ones as you can apply good pressure with them and so far they have showed no signs of falling apart. Best £7 I've spent considering the price some go for

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

ChrisWalto said:


> Got them from amazon, iv not even opened them yet so not sure on the quality. Think they were about £8 or £9.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a link or product number ?


----------



## percymon

Andyblue said:


> Do you have a link or product number ?


I'd hazard a guess at these..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cleaning-B...id=1523547331&sr=1-4&keywords=detailing+brush

I've had these in my shopping list for a while, but recently got some from AutoAllure to make up an order.


----------



## stonejedi

A few Auto Allure products to try out,looking forward to try out the "Celator"QD concealer...








.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy

stonejedi said:


> A few Auto Allure products to try out,looking forward to try out the "Celator"QD concealer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep us updated with the concealer qd, definitely interested in a bottle if its as good as it seems!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

^^^Yeah will do mate^^^.SJ.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

stonejedi said:


> ^^^Yeah will do mate^^^.SJ.


luxallur is a good shampoo mate


----------



## Tifosi

Carpro PERL!


----------



## ChrisWalto

percymon said:


> I'd hazard a guess at these..
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cleaning-B...id=1523547331&sr=1-4&keywords=detailing+brush
> 
> I've had these in my shopping list for a while, but recently got some from AutoAllure to make up an order.


Yes they look the same, only difference I got two yellow polishing sponges with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

OvEr_KiLL said:


> luxallur is a good shampoo mate


I will test it out next car wash:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Jue

dannygdesigns said:


> It's my birthday today and had these lovely gifts bought for me with a little feature from the kitten (can't do anything without her being involved). Excited to use the buckets with the cyclone grit guard and get rid of my big bulky plastering ones. The ODK smells amazing, had to get this due to the love it gets on here and the Auto Glym Golden Sunset, I've been telling people about this for ages the best smelling air freshener out there IMO.
> 
> Think I am going to treat myself in the next few days to a new klin wash pad and towel.
> 
> Happy Detailing!!!


That's a lovely Kitten :argie: You will love the cabin :thumb: it's great stuff & smells fab :thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88

This package came today! Got a fantastic deal from Slim's and the customer service was brilliant. 
Will hopefully get to test it on my Dad's 06 Red Clio the weekend!























Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

stonejedi said:


> I will test it out next car wash:thumb:.SJ.


Just add another vote for Luxallure - really is a nice shampoo to use


----------



## pump




----------



## huxley309

Needed a wet and dry hoover that would fit in me car better than Henry.
So far it's good, 1500w so really sucks but need a 35-32mm adapter as Henry accessories are better.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Beasty pet drier arrived today, man this thing kicks out alot of air









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrG47

Hereisphilly said:


> Beasty pet drier arrived today, man this thing kicks out alot of air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Where did you get this from? 
Looking to get one soon. 
G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

MrG47 said:


> Where did you get this from?
> Looking to get one soon.
> G
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


eBay, came ridiculously quickly too

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/122941248602

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Hereisphilly said:


> Beasty pet drier arrived today, man this thing kicks out alot of air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


How noisy are they? Looking to get one for my dog as she is now scared of the hairdryer

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Kenan said:


> How noisy are they? Looking to get one for my dog as she is now scared of the hairdryer
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


If she's scared of a hairdryer, she'll absolutely **** herself with one of these

They are very loud and the jet of air is so powerful

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Hereisphilly said:


> If she's scared of a hairdryer, she'll absolutely **** herself with one of these
> 
> They are very loud and the jet of air is so powerful
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Interesting, aparrentlly when at the dog groomers she's fine with being dried?

Think I'll try one and it it scares her I'll just have to use it on the car 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Kenan said:


> Interesting, aparrentlly when at the dog groomers she's fine with being dried?
> 
> Think I'll try one and it it scares her I'll just have to use it on the car
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I like your reasoning! 

She might be okay if she's used to it at the groomers, all I know is it's much louder than a hairdryer

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Keepscrashing

Hereisphilly said:


> Beasty pet drier arrived today, man this thing kicks out alot of air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Can you get longer hoses for it?.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Keepscrashing said:


> Can you get longer hoses for it?.


I have no idea but I wouldn't mind one

When it's operating the hose lengthens quite a bit but I wouldn't mind another one to double up

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tehvlb

clay bar, tar remover, korrosol and a blue and green pad for the DA.


----------



## MSwiss

A little stock up that I brought back from the UK this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

Got to be worth a try for a tenner?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dchapman88

tosh said:


> Got to be worth a try for a tenner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh yes 
Please give a review on this as it's very tempting to me


----------



## pagaz

There is video review in youtube:


----------



## dchapman88

Thought i might as well see what all the fuss is about


----------



## Hereisphilly

dchapman88 said:


> Thought i might as well see what all the fuss is about


You'll not look back now, seriously awesome stuff

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## peterdoherty

Little delivery from across the pond.....


----------



## Short1e

Another delivery from Excel Detailing Supplies

...and to try the new Uro Pads


----------



## stonejedi

Just a small Mitchell&King order...to try more of their superb products.








.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## voon

Time to test this soon:


----------



## Jue

Got this from Polishedbliss today & hopfull try at the weekend (weather & work permitting !)


----------



## Jack R

Jue said:


> Got this from Polishedbliss today & hopfull try at the weekend (weather & work permitting !)


I might give this a try myself :thumb: can you update this a let us know how you get on with it


----------



## pxr5

I normally use the Coronado Cherry air freshener tubs by California scents, but recently they don't seem to be lasting well, or even smelling that strongly. I even bought one from Halfords and that wasn't great either. So, based on some recent reports here I bought these. I hear that Golden Sunset is the nicest, but I wanted to try them all. I did a quick test squirt in my utility room on to an old cloth. One of them smells amazing, but as I tried them all at once I don't know which one caused the lovely, lingering smell lol. Anyway, fingers crossed these will last a bit - I'll try the Golden Sunset first I think.


----------



## Pinny

pxr5 said:


> I normally use the Coronado Cherry air freshener tubs by California scents, but recently they don't seem to be lasting well, or even smelling that strongly. I even bought one from Halfords and that wasn't great either. So, based on some recent reports here I bought these. I hear that Golden Sunset is the nicest, but I wanted to try them all. I did a quick test squirt in my utility room on to an old cloth. One of them smells amazing, but as I tried them all at once I don't know which one caused the lovely, lingering smell lol. Anyway, fingers crossed these will last a bit - I'll try the Golden Sunset first I think.


How would you describe the scent of golden sunset mate?


----------



## dannygdesigns

pxr5 said:


> I normally use the Coronado Cherry air freshener tubs by California scents, but recently they don't seem to be lasting well, or even smelling that strongly. I even bought one from Halfords and that wasn't great either. So, based on some recent reports here I bought these. I hear that Golden Sunset is the nicest, but I wanted to try them all. I did a quick test squirt in my utility room on to an old cloth. One of them smells amazing, but as I tried them all at once I don't know which one caused the lovely, lingering smell lol. Anyway, fingers crossed these will last a bit - I'll try the Golden Sunset first I think.


I've sworn by the Golden Sunset for years, it's my go to air freshener. I have tried all 3, the mrs liked the berries but I wouldn't buy either of the other two again. Enjoy would love to hear your opinion on the GS.


----------



## Jue

JR1982 said:


> I might give this a try myself :thumb: can you update this a let us know how you get on with it


I will :thumb: Watching YouTube & reading reviews it looks very impressive.


----------



## pxr5

dannygdesigns said:


> I've sworn by the Golden Sunset for years, it's my go to air freshener. I have tried all 3, the mrs liked the berries but I wouldn't buy either of the other two again. Enjoy would love to hear your opinion on the GS.


I nearly only bought the Golden Sunset, but I really have to try them all out first. I shall report back :argie:


----------



## stonejedi

Vikan and Atlanta brushes...








.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

Got caught out with and early delivery. It was supposed to arrive when the Mrs was out. Tried to tell her not to worry as it was only a tenner. Then she said I know your lying as nothing you have bought for the cars was only a tenner.

Used it for the first time, it's amazing washed in full sun no water marks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WATTYCOOL

Got some carpro Perl, heard good things about it.


----------



## stonejedi

Meguiars wash plus+


















.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

stonejedi said:


> Meguiars wash plus+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .SJ.


I was looking at this in Halfords the other day, be interested to hear how you get on with it. :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

JR1982 said:


> I was looking at this in Halfords the other day, be interested to hear how you get on with it. :thumb:


Yeah will do:thumb:,A mate of mine uses it to clean his paint before polishing and also now tells me how good it is at cleaning alloy wheels...So had to pick up a bottle when i was passing through Halfords.SJ.


----------



## Andyblue

stonejedi said:


> Yeah will do:thumb:,A mate of mine uses it to clean his paint before polishing and also now tells me how good it is at cleaning alloy wheels...So had to pick up a bottle when i was passing through Halfords.SJ.


Yes, I'm going to pick one up, for this reason


----------



## dchapman88

JR1982 said:


> I was looking at this in Halfords the other day, be interested to hear how you get on with it. :thumb:





stonejedi said:


> Yeah will do:thumb:,A mate of mine uses it to clean his paint before polishing and also now tells me how good it is at cleaning alloy wheels...So had to pick up a bottle when i was passing through Halfords.SJ.


I was looking at this also

Want to use it for stripping off old waxes before I apply new ones for the summer. 
I think it's well worth a punt for the money


----------



## Andyblue

stonejedi said:


> Yeah will do:thumb:,A mate of mine uses it to clean his paint before polishing and also now tells me how good it is at cleaning alloy wheels...So had to pick up a bottle when i was passing through Halfords.SJ.





dchapman88 said:


> I was looking at this also
> 
> Want to use it for stripping off old waxes before I apply new ones for the summer.
> I think it's well worth a punt for the money





JR1982 said:


> I was looking at this in Halfords the other day, be interested to hear how you get on with it. :thumb:


Was this good review about it that helped me decide it was worth a punt 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=404550


----------



## Sheffpolo

Giving these a try









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frog

Sheffpolo said:


> Giving these a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


With the clay mit use more soap/shampoo than you think you should and with the blue RUPES pad use less product than you think you should. Both good products though.


----------



## leeandfay

Ive been using Megs Wash Plus when detailing the Aston's i've been doing. 

Obviously we have our own shampoo but we don't do one anything like this and i'm a huge fan. It strips old protection off like a breeze albeit with some micro marring but i'm polishing them all anyway so meh.

I don't use it for the reasons megs say but as a cleaner shampoo and for stripping old LSP - It's superb ! :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88

Auto Allure said:


> Ive been using Megs Wash Plus when detailing the Aston's i've been doing.
> 
> Obviously we have our own shampoo but we don't do one anything like this and i'm a huge fan. It strips old protection off like a breeze albeit with some micro marring but i'm polishing them all anyway so meh.
> 
> I don't use it for the reasons megs say but as a cleaner shampoo and for stripping old LSP - It's superb ! :thumb:


I was about to buy a bottle and then stumbled across this review

Have you seen it?! 
Just wondered your thoughts regarding the removal of LSP


----------



## leeandfay

Yes i have seen that video 

I have no issues with it and really like it - For removal of LSP it has worked on 9 Details so far so i am happy

Jon did a good review on his Forensic Detailing channel - Read the commens though as he has updates from using it regular in there :thumb:


----------



## pump

dchapman88 said:


> I was about to buy a bottle and then stumbled across this review
> 
> Have you seen it?!
> Just wondered your thoughts regarding the removal of LSP


I was the same and after the review i did not bother.

Brian at apex detail best guy on youtube for detailing i think :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88

Auto Allure said:


> Yes i have seen that video
> 
> I have no issues with it and really like it - For removal of LSP it has worked on 9 Details so far so i am happy
> 
> Jon did a good review on his Forensic Detailing channel - Read the commens though as he has updates from using it regular in there :thumb:


I think I'm gonna have to just get some and give it a go


----------



## Mikej857

Couldn't help it honest, all the rave reviews were too much for me to resist
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

^^^I just about resisted as with my last wax acquisition *"Enigma"* I have told myself will be my last wax until I start to get through some of my collection.SJ.


----------



## Pinny

stonejedi said:


> ^^^I just about resisted as with my last wax acquisition *"Enigma"* I have told myself will be my last wax until I start to get through some of my collection.SJ.


Said that myself after getting kudos. Since then i have got vitreo r222 ilussion and revive wax:wall:


----------



## stonejedi

Pinny said:


> Said that myself after getting kudos. Since then i have got vitreo r222 ilussion and revive wax:wall:


:lol::thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Njs71

As the season is upon us I thought I'd treat myself to a few bits this month.

Maybe a few too many bits TBH.

Anyway It's time to play with the new toys :detailer:


----------



## stonejedi

^^^*NICE!*:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Njs71 said:


> As the season is upon us I thought I'd treat myself to a few bits this month.
> 
> Maybe a few too many bits TBH.
> 
> Anyway It's time to play with the new toys :detailer:
> 
> View attachment 53971
> 
> 
> View attachment 53972
> 
> 
> View attachment 53973
> 
> 
> View attachment 53974


Holy mother of god! Possibly the biggest haul I've ever seen

Enjoy your waxes mate, as well as everything else!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Njs71 said:


> As the season is upon us I thought I'd treat myself to a few bits this month.
> 
> Maybe a few too many bits TBH.
> 
> Anyway It's time to play with the new toys :detailer:
> 
> View attachment 53971
> 
> 
> View attachment 53972
> 
> 
> View attachment 53973
> 
> 
> View attachment 53974


Nice - how are you finding the Meguiars spray wax - was looking at it the other day ?


----------



## Njs71

The Meguiars wax is great stuff. Highly recommend it. Brings your paint up beautifully.


----------



## camerashy

Nice haul
What’s the wax on the right mate under the mug


----------



## Mikej857

stonejedi said:


> ^^^I just about resisted as with my last wax acquisition *"Enigma"* I have told myself will be my last wax until I start to get through some of my collection.SJ.


I say that after every purchase but then the next 'must have' appears and I have the will power of a kit kat

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Njs71

camerashy said:


> Nice haul
> What's the wax on the right mate under the mug


That's Soft99 Kiwami.


----------



## spyk3d

Treated myself to a pot of Armageddon.


----------



## Hereisphilly

camerashy said:


> Nice haul
> What's the wax on the right mate under the mug


That'll be my kiwami dark 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbyonline

A Nilfisk Muti 20 T wet/dry vac for some reason


----------



## vsideboy

Njs71 said:


> As the season is upon us I thought I'd treat myself to a few bits this month.
> 
> Maybe a few too many bits TBH.
> 
> Anyway It's time to play with the new toys :detailer:
> 
> View attachment 53971
> 
> 
> View attachment 53972
> 
> 
> View attachment 53973
> 
> 
> View attachment 53974


haha looks like someone has been reading the pressure washer thread and gotten carried away!


----------



## Commander2874

Restocked of some Gyeon glass and Bilberry wheel cleaner. Also bought a Maguires claybar which I will be using next week sometime 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## markcaughey

Been a while since I have bought anything but this delivery makes up for it

Q Washers Stainless gun and lance set up + 20 meter replacement hose

In2 detailing waffle weave glass towels

Exceptional service from both suppliers


----------



## Rob D 88

markcaughey said:


> Been a while since I have bought anything but this delivery makes up for it
> 
> Q Washers Stainless gun and lance set up + 20 meter replacement hose
> 
> In2 detailing waffle weave glass towels
> 
> Exceptional service from both suppliers


Same setup as mine Mark. I see you asked for the black handle too!

It is fantastic! Did you get the extra quick release to attach to the snow lance?

Rob


----------



## Bigalx

*Few bits from carparts4less*

Payday16 code working on their site so picked up:

Poorboys Bold and Bright Tyre Gel
Poorboys Natural Look Interior Dressing
Meguiars 5 Gal Bucket (so now have one for the wheels)

also picked up some waxedjunkies coco copernicia of the bay (I liked their caked in montan).

Just need the weather to hold for the weekend.


----------



## stonejedi

Went to see a good mate who is a manager in Halfords to get some meguiars plast-RX and snow foam and decided to try some Autoglym Polar Blast as it seems to be getting good reviews...I was just about to pay and walk out when my mate said I could have his manager discount and get a very good discount on Autoglym UHD wax,I told myself that I was not going to buy anymore wax's but at £31.07p it was 
too good to pass up.









.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

wo-wo clay mitt arrived today from james at thedetailingbooth who kindly matched the discount code price with wo-wo


----------



## vsideboy

Just a couple of things to test out. Family out for the afternoon and no rain so I might actually get chance to use them this afternoon haha









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## beefcake




----------



## OvEr_KiLL

klin korea wash pad + from james at thedetailingbooth again  cant wait to try this pad, anyone else here use it?


----------



## Short1e

beefcake said:


>


Where is the Shampoo from please?


----------



## beefcake

Short1e said:


> Where is the Shampoo from please?


amazon, just search for sonax ocean fresh


----------



## CharliesTTS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam6er

OvEr_KiLL said:


> klin korea wash pad + from james at thedetailingbooth again  cant wait to try this pad, anyone else here use it?


Its really nice, found it to be better than the microfibre madness version, youl love it


----------



## Woodsmoke

Just received my Gloria FM10 and a Worx Hydroshot will be rocking up soon. Living in a flat i'm hoping these will allow me to basic maintenance washes at home relatively easily.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Nice little delivery from WaxPlanet, smells lovely









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Little delivery from Jay at obsession wax

Divine is raspberry and smells good enough to eat, I love this wax, I have another pot in mint scent in a black miron jar

The phantom is mango berry I think

These were test pots for colour and scents
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

Got this from Polished Bliss. Excellent service once again.

I have used AutoGlanz Blood Tonic and Car Chem Revolt both I find excellent products so be interested to see how this compares.


----------



## voon

Lamps from the china man .. 3x50W COB LED (He says):










But ... it does shine brighter than the foto shows (this is during the day): So ... Aziz! Light!


----------



## pxr5

An order from Slims arrived today. Very impressed with the bag for the price:


----------



## beefcake




----------



## bidderman1969

voon said:


> Lamps from the china man .. 3x50W COB LED (He says):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ... it does shine brighter than the foto shows (this is during the day): So ... Aziz! Light!


How much were they then bud?


----------



## djberney

2 x Meguiars buckets in the Halfords offer at £7.20 each. Grit guards are a rip off at over 8 quid each so will use my old ones.


----------



## vsideboy

Some more auto finesse stuff to try









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Bought a couple bits from Amazon after seeing someone else post about the Sonax Shampoo


----------



## Mikej857

Another purchase from hbsauce

A limited edition lemon drizzle and my word it smells every bit as good as it looks, reminiscent of sherbet lemon sweets

Twin pots because the big pots are too awesome to be used so the small pots for using





































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Just came back home to this....Adams Waterless Wash,Really looking forward to trying this out:thumb:









.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

I use waterless wash all the time during the summer it’s great stuff, in fact I now keep some in the vehicles but you’ll probably need more than two towels per mid size car.:thumb:


----------



## nickthegreek

I purchased two Meguire's buckets and grit guard from Halfords.


----------



## stonejedi

JR1982 said:


> I use waterless wash all the time during the summer it's great stuff, in fact I now keep some in the vehicles but you'll probably need more than two towels per mid size car.:thumb:


Thanks for that mate,I will get another pack of towels ordered.SJ.


----------



## pxr5

Sort of to do with detailing I suppose but based on this thread I bought one of these. For future use really as I've not got many stone chips at the moment:


----------



## Andyblue

pxr5 said:


> Sort of to do with detailing I suppose but based on this thread I bought one of these. For future use really as I've not got many stone chips at the moment:


Really invested to see how you get on with this - saw one on Amazon the other day and got thinking about it...

Did you buy from Amazon or ? :thumb:


----------



## pxr5

Andyblue said:


> Really invested to see how you get on with this - saw one on Amazon the other day and got thinking about it...
> 
> Did you buy from Amazon or ? :thumb:


Yes, from Amazon. £12.46. In the thread I linked to there is a YT video from Ammo NYC - I'll likely follow his expert guidance. No idea when I'll get round to trying it though, but I couldn't see them for sale anywhere else, not even ebay, so I thought I'd best get one. I do worry that things will run out of stock lol.


----------



## pump

A few 11.6mm quick release from malcolm smith power cleaning. Next thing i want to get is some nito click water connectors quick release.


----------



## Sheffpolo

Giving these a try









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Recieved the final pot from the hbsauce custom blend trilogy

Nardo grey jar with a nardo and black wax inside and it a mixed sherbet scent

And the pics of the trilogy all together all designed to.compliment each other perfectly

Then we have the limited edition show wax from waxed junkies, at £20 a pot it was a no brainer and if it performs as well as it smells I'm in for a treat



















































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Not quite a detailing product, but definitely part of the detailing arsenal....

Cooks
















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Cookies said:


> Not quite a detailing product, but definitely part of the detailing arsenal....
> 
> Cooks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Very nice, the next one is out soon isn't it?

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Hereisphilly said:


> Very nice, the next one is out soon isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Yes chum, 8pm this evening!

N

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peirre

I’ve ordered myself a nilfisk C110 (2017 model) from amazon after another price drop, now I need to source an adapter to swop the snowfoam bottle from karcher to nilfisk, then consider sourcing a 15m+ replacement hose, any recommendations?


----------



## dannygdesigns

Sick of drying the car then coming back out to water runs all down the paint so thought id treat myself to the sidekick, used it to dry the wheels as they are gloss black, well impressed!

re stock on autofoam as its just amazing for the price cant go wrong.

:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

Peirre said:


> I've ordered myself a nilfisk C110 (2017 model) from amazon after another price drop, now I need to source an adapter to swop the snowfoam bottle from karcher to nilfisk, then consider sourcing a 15m+ replacement hose, any recommendations?


I want a longer hose, or an extension hose for my Nilkisk, but wherever I look it seems to be as, if not more than the machine itself, not to mention that you have to get the exact one, as there seems to be different ones for different models


----------



## tosh

bidderman1969 said:


> I want a longer hose, or an extension hose for my Nilkisk, but wherever I look it seems to be as, if not more than the machine itself, not to mention that you have to get the exact one, as there seems to be different ones for different models


Yes, they aren't cheap, but they are worth it. Personally when I got one for my Nilfisk, there was only two types. You just need to know the machine (for the machine end) and the gun (again, machine model if you haven't changed the gun).

Mine was about 40 quid for 10m and that was about 8 years ago.

Don't get an extension, 10m gets you around the car without moving the machine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## bidderman1969

tosh said:


> Yes, they aren't cheap, but they are worth it. Personally when I got one for my Nilfisk, there was only two types. You just need to know the machine (for the machine end) and the gun (again, machine model if you haven't changed the gun).
> 
> Mine was about 40 quid for 10m and that was about 8 years ago.
> 
> Don't get an extension, 10m gets you around the car without moving the machine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


i got the C120 7.6 model, i paid £75 for on amazon last year, its now £99 

but it seems it only came with a 5m hose


----------



## bidderman1969

tosh said:


> Yes, they aren't cheap, but they are worth it. Personally when I got one for my Nilfisk, there was only two types. You just need to know the machine (for the machine end) and the gun (again, machine model if you haven't changed the gun).
> 
> Mine was about 40 quid for 10m and that was about 8 years ago.
> 
> Don't get an extension, 10m gets you around the car without moving the machine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


these any good?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nilfisk-...360260?hash=item1a342aa744:g:fnUAAOSwGvhUK~mn


----------



## Commander2874

Carpro TRIX
EZ large wheel brush
Carpro bia medium drying towel.

Needed the brush as can get the barrels cleaned on the bmw.
Bought trix to prep the car before i attempt my first claybar application! 
Towel a lot smaller than i thought! Would be useful for drying the sides of the cars

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Bathe plus is awesome and one of the best if you have ceramic coating.


Sheffpolo said:


> Giving these a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## tehvlb

Window cleaner from b and q and halfords glass cloth. Also got some Maguires interior detailing spray. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## idrobbo

Received Sonax BSD & ONR, Bouncers Done & Dusted due to arrive.


----------



## Short1e

Nice delivery from Carbon Collective










And a couple of top ups and new bits from Excel Detailing Supplies


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## A&J




----------



## beefcake




----------



## dannyd21

Short1e said:


> Nice delivery from Carbon Collective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple of top ups and new bits from Excel Detailing Supplies


What is this Carbon Collective like?

Just bought some Angel Wax products, might have to see what this Carbon Collective stuff is about.


----------



## JynErso

1. Lance
2. Avalanche snow foam
3. Chemical guys wheel brush
4. Valet pro interior brush
5. Bilt Hamber shampoo


----------



## acrebo

Just had a bit of a restock via Slim’s current bank holiday offer:

BH Korrosol
BH Auto Wash
BH Surfex
CarPro Hydr02
CarPro PERL
GTechniq T1
GTechniq L1
GTechniq I1
GTechniq G5
and a few cloths / applicators / bottles

No more spending for a while hopefully!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Got some soft99 Scratch Clear Mirror finish, had a quick try, is decent but not a miracle cure, took the edge off certainly.


----------



## CharliesTTS

Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## stonejedi

^^^Quality Purchase Bro^^^:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

stonejedi said:


> ^^^Quality Purchase Bro^^^:thumb:.SJ.


Thank You SJ , did you noticed HD-Clay liquid clay bottle 
try it you will love it :argie: similar HD Cleanse smell .


----------



## BradleyW

I've bought:
BH Double Speed Wax
CarPro BOA 350GSM MF (x2)
CarPro Iron-X

Should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## 350Chris

Bit of a top up after going over my mum's car;

Lake Country Microfibre DA pads
Menzerna FG 400
KochChemie Heavy Cut (I've got an Audi lined up to do next!)
Bouncers All White Snow Foam
Bouncers Bead Juice
Some new edgeless MF towels
MF polish bonnet - to try it for wax removal

Got to keep the stocks up :lol:


----------



## Mardgee

Wowo's:
Crystal Sealant
Butter Wax
Contact 121
Quick detailer
Fabric Sealant


----------



## moochinabout

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Got some soft99 Scratch Clear Mirror finish, had a quick try, is decent but not a miracle cure, took the edge off certainly.


Did the same,bought some hoping it would hide a lot of the defects on the company mule, time to get the machine out, there's no miracles happening with scratch clear. And not the best or glossiest finish either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## stonejedi

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Thank You SJ , did you noticed HD-Clay liquid clay bottle
> try it you will love it :argie: similar HD Cleanse smell .


Have some on order bro,thanks for the advice:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## q5man

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


Nice  Have used Zymol clear shampoo for years, good stuff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suds

Disposable towels, 3" microfiber polish pads,kwazar spray bottles, 5" micofiber polish and cut pads, masking tape and OH YES a 3m X 6m poppy-up gazebo just arrived and it's raining :wall:


----------



## q5man

suds said:


> Disposable towels, 3" microfiber polish pads,kwazar spray bottles, 5" micofiber polish and cut pads, masking tape and OH YES a 3m X 6m poppy-up gazebo just arrived and it's raining :wall:


Hmm, I need one of those...pop up gazebo. Any site to recommend?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suds

q5man said:


> Hmm, I need one of those...pop up gazebo. Any site to recommend?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rock awnings :thumb:


----------



## BarryAllen

Argos £55


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## stonejedi

Maxi you seem to be getting some quality stuff in for this summer.Those kwazar sprayers are superb,i started to upgrade my whole bottle collection to them after trying my friends out ...I have around 13 kwazar sprayer bottles now for the majority of my spray use products.SJ.


----------



## NeilG40

Finally caved in and ordered a DI vessel.


----------



## Choppy

Got myself a 4021 RO kit from ***** the other day, great piece of kit!









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Coming to the end of my car Chem shampoo and couldn't see anything better in 5litre size, so as they have it on offer at the moment, I went for tea tree and peppermint.


----------



## Focus4000

Chemical Guys Fabric Guard. Seems to do the business. One bottle did two coats of seats and mats. £9.99 from Clean and Shiny.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Came home to a nice delivery from HBS wax creations









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostrider

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


@maxi-milan Where to you order the shampoo from? Can't find any stock in Europe.


----------



## stonejedi

Ghostrider said:


> @maxi-milan Where to you order the shampoo from? Can't find any stock in Europe.


I doubt you will mate,I had to order direct from Zymo.com.....SJ.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Ghostrider said:


> @maxi-milan Where to you order the shampoo from? Can't find any stock in Europe.


Direct from Zymol , this is new shmpoo I placed pre order last month , very nice shampoo I used today very gentle cleans well and works well over Zymol Carbon .


----------



## stonejedi

In2detailing 3" DA polisher...









I can start my full decontamination and polish now.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostrider

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Direct from Zymol , this is new shmpoo I placed pre order last month , very nice shampoo I used today very gentle cleans well and works well over Zymol Carbon .


Thanks guys! Will have a look. Postage to germany could be a killer. :-(


----------



## q5man

suds said:


> Rock awnings :thumb:


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## q5man

stonejedi said:


> Maxi you seem to be getting some quality stuff in for this summer.Those kwazar sprayers are superb,i started to upgrade my whole bottle collection to them after trying my friends out ...I have around 13 kwazar sprayer bottles now for the majority of my spray use products.SJ.


I could really do with some decent spray bottles 🤦*♂

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Adams weekend deal,some more waterless wash and some waterless wash microfibres....I really like this stuff.....Plus the "BIG" Adams sticker will have a place on my shed wall








.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## q5man

Excuse the ignorant question but how do you use/apply the Adams waterless wash? Microfibre/spray? Is it truly waterless? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

q5man said:


> Excuse the ignorant question but how do you use/apply the Adams waterless wash? Microfibre/spray? Is it truly waterless?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






.SJ.


----------



## audi mike

Picked up the weekend offer. Looking forward to giving it a test 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

audi mike said:


> Picked up the weekend offer. Looking forward to giving it a test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I was so tempted to take up that offer as well...but it had to be one or the other,i went with the other.SJ.


----------



## audi mike

I wasnt going to buy any more at the moment but couldn resist

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dannygdesigns

Thought I'd try this wheel cleaner as recommended for weekly washes diluted at 30% for my C5 coated wheels.

I didn't know which of the DHL InPost parcel lockers was mine until I saw neon green liquid oozing out of one to then find my drenched wheel cleaner cardboard box. Ended up with about a quarter of a bottle.

Cheers CarParts4Less :lol::thumb:


----------



## Kenan

dannygdesigns said:


> Thought I'd try this wheel cleaner as recommended for weekly washes diluted at 30% for my C5 coated wheels.
> 
> I didn't know which of the DHL InPost parcel lockers was mine until I saw neon green liquid oozing out of one to then find my drenched wheel cleaner cardboard box. Ended up with about a quarter of a bottle.
> 
> Cheers CarParts4Less :thumb:


They did this with my maxed power tfr!!!

Ordered a 5 foot paddle and selected to deliver to a locker. Got a call from the delivery driver to advise it wouldn't fit 🤣

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannygdesigns

Kenan said:


> They did this with my maxed power tfr!!!
> 
> Ordered a 5 foot paddle and selected to deliver to a locker. Got a call from the delivery driver to advise it wouldn't fit 🤣
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Haha!! This spray head was not tightened properly as it was hanging off in the bag.


----------



## Peter77

Nice delivery from TDG. 
Heard good things about their pre-wash. So got some in creed scent, along with the creed scent air freshener which smells awesome and I've got a feeling the wife may nick it, she's already sprayed the whole house. And a free sample of a new fruit salad shampoo 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncd

Peter77 said:


> Nice delivery from TDG.
> Heard good things about their pre-wash. So got some in creed scent, along with the creed scent air freshener which smells awesome and I've got a feeling the wife may nick it, she's already sprayed the whole house. And a free sample of a new fruit salad shampoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for recommendation, I love the creed scents.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

A few essentials









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## suds

RaceGlaze Black Label wax refill


----------



## JayMac

Not today, but got this during the week off my wife for my 30th! Very happy indeed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Borderall

Ive bought 
Angelwax Vision 500ml Superior Automotive Glass Cleaner
Gtechniq WM2 Microfibre Wash Mitt x2
in2Detailing Korean Waffle Weave Glass Cloth X2


----------



## vectra

Not today but during the week
Kranzle 1050 TS


----------



## SunnyBoi

a bottle of collinite and 303 aerospace, a tin of FK1000P and a 12oz bottle of solution finish..last one not in pic


----------



## Jamie_M

Not today but recently spent a small fortune on AutoFinesse in Halfords. Never used them before but there was a reasonable amount of hype a few years ago on car owners forums I use. I am not impressed thus far quite regret it.

Looks tarty in it’s packaging until it falls apart and the products that I’ve used aren’t the best or near IMO.


----------



## peterdoherty

Few goodies from the states came last week...


----------



## tosh

bidderman1969 said:


> these any good?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nilfisk-...360260?hash=item1a342aa744:g:fnUAAOSwGvhUK~mn


No idea
It sounds good, but looks thicker than mine; I think mine was an official Nilfisk 10m hose

I believe a 1 wire rubber hose is what you need.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fairtony

Jamie_M said:


> Not today but recently spent a small fortune on AutoFinesse in Halfords. Never used them before but there was a reasonable amount of hype a few years ago on car owners forums I use. I am not impressed thus far quite regret it.
> 
> Looks tarty in it's packaging until it falls apart and the products that I've used aren't the best or near IMO.


Any specific details on the dissapoingment.


----------



## Short1e

Bought these after trying a sample from Andy at CYR - Its great stuff, especially for the little valets I do on some cars

Currently have free delivery over £40, and 25% off code "FATHER25"

http://www.dacarcare.co.uk/product/magnatec-high-gloss-drying-aid-5-l/

*Video Link: https://i.imgur.com/ojoylT1h.mp4*


----------



## Jamie_M

Fairtony said:


> Any specific details on the dissapoingment.


Iron out - after two washes the spray nozzle fell apart which I suspect will more than likely happen to my crystal and glisten. It was stored on a shelf and I didn't man handle it. I tried to fix it and my hands got covered in the chemicals. Every product I've got from them looks nice but doesn't have a particular quality feel as perhaps the labeling might lead you to expect.

Also iron out seems to dry very quick even in not particularly warm weather. The alloys are wet before I spray the product and it doesn't appear as effective as other products I've used. Iron X has some run time before I agitate and seems to work better.

Citrus power - over priced APC that's wax safe however not as effective as I'd expected.

Tripple - Just wasn't satisfying to use. It's very runny and not a great aroma to it. I liken it to AG SRP just not dusty.

Glisten - not blown away by results without getting in to placebos.

I think with cleaning products it's not just about the effectivness now days but also the overal experience. Whether it's by the ease of application or down to nice smells that make something of a chore be more interesting. Obviously if a product was an outstanding cleaner but didn't offer the nice smells etc it would be a no brainer.

I guess bar the iron out issue you could say it is opinion. Some things do it for you and some don't. I was expecting great results and a satisfying experience using the products based on review hype from a while back and I'm just not blown away like I was expecting. I used to use a lot from the DODO range and for me that's where I wish I put my money again.

You can't please everyone lol.


----------



## peterdoherty

Jamie_M said:


> Iron out - after a two washes the spray nozzle fell apart
> ...
> Also iron out seems to dry very quick even in not particularly warm weather. The alloys are wet before I spray and the product and it doesn't appear as effective as other products I've used. Iron X has some run time before I agitate and seems to work better.


I'd agree with the spray heads & drying out - have had them fail on iron out and dressle which takes the premium feel away very quickly


----------



## Mardgee

peterdoherty said:


> I'd agree with the spray heads & drying out - have had them fail on iron out and dressle which takes the premium feel away very quickly


A couple of years ago I contacted them and got replacement triggers sent out. It happened with some Xmas presents and didn't even bother to reply this time. That really annoyed me.


----------



## Borderall

Today’s purchase
Gtechniq I2 fluid


----------



## JoeyJoeJo




----------



## Short1e

Another Carbon Collective Delivery


----------



## matty.13

New wheel brush . Really great and well thought out product, although expensive.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

A bit of a treat as I haven't bought much for ages. 
Upgraded from a das-pro and a big thanks to Imran from in2detailing for getting the Vertool & DK Finale to me in less than 24 hours from placing the order. 
Pads prom Polishedbliss & the other bits from a trip to Shop n Shine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## q5man

Danjc said:


> A bit of a treat as I haven't bought much for ages.
> Upgraded from a das-pro and a big thanks to Imran from in2detailing for getting the Vertool & DK Finale to me in less than 24 hours from placing the order.
> Pads prom Polishedbliss & the other bits from a trip to Shop n Shine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice haul 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Danjc said:


> A bit of a treat as I haven't bought much for ages.
> Upgraded from a das-pro and a big thanks to Imran from in2detailing for getting the Vertool & DK Finale to me in less than 24 hours from placing the order.
> Pads prom Polishedbliss & the other bits from a trip to Shop n Shine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the purchase of the Vertool
I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Danjc

dchapman88 said:


> Congrats on the purchase of the Vertool
> I hope you enjoy it


Cheers I've read and heard good things so looking forward to giving it a run out and seeing how it compares to my das pro. 
Seemed a good step up without spending big on the flex.


----------



## spyk3d

Had this little lot turn up from Jeff at Prestige Car Care before I went on Holiday on Saturday.


----------



## JayMac

This turned up yesterday, smells great, the wife’s been using it around the house too!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

This turned up yesterday, smells great, the wife's been using it around the house too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro-son

Ordered a couple of chemical resistant bottles at £2.50 each now that EZ Car Care has free shipping.


----------



## crxftyyy

Finally bit the bullet and ordered a Das6 Pro plus from simplycleaned to accommodate the rotary I have. Serious paint correction to come 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## suds

12 pack of cheese and onion crisps and a packet of malted milk biscuits. Well we all need munchies whilst we work


----------



## PugIain

Some new microfibre cloths.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Great little delivery from Perfectly Cleaned - Took less than 24 hours to arrive


----------



## ZetecEmma

AF Avalanche
AF Lather
AF Tripple
AF Iron Out 
AF Waxmate original
AF Aqua Deluxe 

I’m awaiting delivery of a brand new Kia Sportage so I had to get some new products, well that’s what I told the mrs anyway lol!
Will do a full write up on the detail when it arrives.


----------



## Ad182

Gtechniq..
W4 Citrus Foam
W5 APC x 2
G Wash
C2v3
T1 Tyre gel
QD quick detailer
WM2 wash mitt

Everything else..
Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe drying towel
3 x Korean MF cloths
3 x Eurow MF cloths
5 x all purpose cloths
Hozelock pump sprayer + 2 trigger bottles
4 detailing brushes
2 meguiars buckets with 2 grit guards.


----------



## pt1

Just couple of items
















Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Man1c_M0nk3y

Nothing exciting but the slippy slope down the rabbit hole has begun!

Bought a couple of Meguirs buckets and Grit Guards from Halfords as they’ve an offer on and it’s easier than waiting in for something else to be delivered. 

Also had some Hogs Hair detailing brushes from eBay delivered. Might be rubbish but as I’m just starting trying not to get carried away with ‘branded’ stuff. 

Need cloths etc now. Off to research ��


----------



## spyk3d

Just topped up the collection.

Already had a bottle of the Rubber Matt & Liner cleaner but went to use it at the weekend and found it empty. Checked over the bottle and found a crack at the bottom and now also have a shelf that smells like Marzipan:lol: So ordered another one.

The rubber matts are coming out at the weekend and the carpet ones will be going back in.


----------



## Short1e




----------



## suds

Just bought a Mystery product in case we need to add it to the Prize Raffle :thumb:


----------



## Danjc

Bought from Ads ClioV6 in the personal sales section. 
He unexpectedly chucked in the Gloss it for free which was very kind, cheers Al 










Sent from my mind using special powers


----------



## matty.13

So bits from sams detailing. Very impressed with the packaging and service. The mini wax wax applicator is perfect for smaller pots. All round good product









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain

Some 99p snow foam and "bleeding" wheel cleaner.


----------



## Shanusascarabus

I bought some purple rain 2.0 and I thought it did a cracking job on a 11 year old car that's probably never been treated..


----------



## astormatt

Picked these up yesterday morning from a place local to me that seeks detailing supplies. Can't wait to try them out....

https://s8.postimg.cc/w1bchuiut/91_DABB9_F-_D490-485_E-_A4_E1-1394415_DBDDA.jpg


----------



## dan4291

Auto Finesse Iron Out (not tried before, see how it compares to my go-to CarPro Iron-X)
Auto Finesse Oblitarate (yet to try a better tar remover!)
Auto Finesse Aqua Coat (I'm a big Gyeon Wetcoat fan, so will see how this compares)
Auto Finesse Pro Spray Bottle
CarPro Ceriglass
3" and 5" Glass Polishing Pads
Bilt Hamber Medium Clay Bar

All from CleanYourCar.co.uk


----------



## bidderman1969

Went to buy some AG HD wax at Halfords tonight, but not at £55!!!

Anyone rate AG’s version of “iron-out”?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

bidderman1969 said:


> Went to buy some AG HD wax at Halfords tonight, but not at £55!!!
> 
> Anyone rate AG's version of "iron-out"?


you mean magma? yes, its good stuff and doesnt stink to high heaven


----------



## bidderman1969

Yeah that’s the stuff, got vouchers so might try that and Polar blast


----------



## blurb

I used Magma and it seemed to do the job. I liked that it's supposed to be a much more forgiving fallout remover if you do fudge up the application. I haven't used others so I can't really say if it's better or worse than them.


----------



## nbray67

Thanks to the top guys at Nasiol again.
I've just had this beauty arrive in mega quick time.
Supposedly better than the superb coating ZR53 that I used last summer.

As always with Nasiol's products, they are packaged and presented very professionally.


----------



## q5man

dan4291 said:


> Auto Finesse Iron Out (not tried before, see how it compares to my go-to CarPro Iron-X)
> Auto Finesse Oblitarate (yet to try a better tar remover!)
> Auto Finesse Aqua Coat (I'm a big Gyeon Wetcoat fan, so will see how this compares)
> Auto Finesse Pro Spray Bottle
> CarPro Ceriglass
> 3" and 5" Glass Polishing Pads
> Bilt Hamber Medium Clay Bar
> 
> All from CleanYourCar.co.uk


Nice haul 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Bought a bittle of Kochie chemie fse. Anyone used this yet? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

Commander2874 said:


> Bought a bittle of Kochie chemie fse. Anyone used this yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Yep. I was surprised a bit. Really nice scent and very nice product! Gets rid of water spots but some are still too stubborn.


----------



## Danjc

Need to sort the plug out though !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Popped in to Halfords to get a replacement clay mitt and they have 20% off Megs so picked up a couple of things on impulse!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

And these that arrived in two separate DHL vans from CP4L


----------



## Sim

JoeyJoeJo said:


> And these that arrived in two separate DHL vans from CP4L


Hmmm unlikely.....

Neither's damaged :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969

JoeyJoeJo said:


> And these that arrived in two separate DHL vans from CP4L





Sim said:


> Hmmm unlikely.....
> 
> Neither's damaged :lol:


I've not had a single straight forward 'order - pay - delivered - correct" yet, from this lot :wall:

always something wrong at some point somewhere


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

:lol:

so true :lol:


----------



## Mikej857

Nice little delivery from Jay at obsession wax

New evolution ceramic, the scent is orange and my word does it smell like an orange I could lick it

The glass is another new product and one I'm itching to use
























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

Coming home after a 12 hour shift to a sauce delivery like this is always welcomed from Kevin Longman at HBS custom wax creations a sample of a pre production shampoo he's been working on









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostrider




----------



## Peter77

Ghostrider said:


>


Oooooo. That labocosmetica stuff look like nice gear. Where did you purchase from? UK?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostrider

Peter77 said:


> Oooooo. That labocosmetica stuff look like nice gear. Where did you purchase from? UK?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, form the Netherlands. Its really great stuff. Used the semper shampoo and other things before and was really impressed.


----------



## Peter77

Ghostrider said:


> No, form the Netherlands. Its really great stuff. Used the semper shampoo and other things before and was really impressed.


Shame. I thought we might have had a UK seller importing it in. Pan the organiser did a brand review, looks like nice stuff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostrider

Peter77 said:


> Shame. I thought we might have had a UK seller importing it in. Pan the organiser did a brand review, looks like nice stuff
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The seller in NL does free shipping on orders over 50 Euros. Its works for me in germany, maybe its worth a try if you asked them. Waxworld.nl


----------



## andy__d




----------



## Andy1972

I need my hands chopping off. I cant stop buying bits and pieces. 

this week ive bought;
Tyre shine cleaner
wax applicator 
no wash sign
all from sams detailing

set of applicator pads from wo wo

optimum no rinse

new karcher extension hose

hex logic white pad

Gorrilla drying towel

12 koreon cloths

My wife hasnt commented on the drip drip of detailing stuff arriving yet but did say id look like a total tw*t when I mentioned a stool with wheels on I was thinking of getting!


----------



## Mikej857

I had this pot delivered a couple of weeks ago after I couldn't wait for the labels, well the labels arrived today and its a thing of beauty a stunning wax that's a breeze to use

Then we have the simplewax development mouse early reviews are saying this is another masterpiece from simplewax























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## suds

I 'bought' an extra 100 PMs for my inbox... Sounds a little sad in comparison...


----------



## bidderman1969

AF avalanche snow foam, AF glass cleaner and AF citrus stuff, all with Halfords vouchers so didn’t really cost me anything


----------



## Rob D 88

This week's goodies! Had a good conversation with Nadeem at SimpleWax. The customer service and advice was spot on, he has a lot of time for people which is always nice! Got the Arma-Mousse free with the Armageddon.
Ordered my Gold Tinted WaxAddict Tyre Feeder last week. This stuff looks crazy good. The Mrs already wants it on her tyres! They also chucked in a free Tyre Applicator, Kudos Air Freshener, Glitter Tyre Feeder and a shot of the Wax Pour.





































Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Rob D 88 said:


> This week's goodies! Had a good conversation with Nadeem at SimpleWax. The customer service and advice was spot on, he has a lot of time for people which is always nice! Got the Arma-Mousse free with the Armageddon.
> Ordered my Gold Tinted WaxAddict Tyre Feeder last week. This stuff looks crazy good. The Mrs already wants it on her tyres! They also chucked in a free Tyre Applicator, Kudos Air Freshener, Glitter Tyre Feeder and a shot of the Wax Pour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Used the mouse today and it's quality, I could get over just how easy it was to use even in 28 degree heat

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cadmunkey

Rob D 88 said:


> Ordered my Gold Tinted WaxAddict Tyre Feeder last week. This stuff looks crazy good. The Mrs already wants it on her tyres!


Got any pics?


----------



## Starbuck88

Just ordered some Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax, Nextzett Gummi Pflege Stick and some new brushes.


----------



## Mikej857

More sauce for the collection

Both limited editions that had to be purchased without delay
























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddmeister

New yellow megiuars bucket in halfords for £7 that i have no need for


----------



## Rob D 88

cadmunkey said:


> Got any pics?


Tomorrow I'll put them up mate. England are on today! :lol:


----------



## Kenan

Mikej857 said:


> More sauce for the collection
> 
> Both limited editions that had to be purchased without delay


Where did you order these from?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Kenan said:


> Where did you order these from?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


These are hbsauce waxes but for the Limted editions you would need to be on there Facebook page

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## spyk3d

Bought some ONR from the guys over at Motorgeek. They also threw in a couple of samples which was very kind of them.


----------



## pxr5

Just bought some ONR too because of the threat of a hosepipe ban here in the NW.


----------



## Sim

ONR for me too, before it sells out everywhere...

And some Bouncers Bead Juice with the 50% off on Tuesday


----------



## Slick 77

Bought some Race Glaze Nano Wheel sealant and some Bilt Hamber Korrosol

Was going to buy some shampoo but checked in the garage still got loads left!!


----------



## Webarno

Bought this from Sam's Detailing:
https://www.samsdetailing.co.uk/product/exclusive-sample-kit/

Love the branding and style, heard good things also so thought this would be a good set to buy to trial the products and see what I think.


----------



## Danjc

Massive thanks to Dom at Shop 'n' Shine for the huge flash discount code last week, I picked the Sinemate up for a few pennies over £114.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1972

Another week and another round of compulsive purchases

ONR
BSD
Gyeon Q2 tire dressing
Bouncers Capture the Rapture
Done and Dusted
Cresent shaped tyre applicators (generic ebay ones)
WoWo applicator pads
M&K - air freshner (new car smell)
M&K - Armour
M&K - Fine Cut 1

what will next week bring apart from less money and more grief from my wife


----------



## samm




----------



## JayMac

VERY small order arrived this week..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Getting put to use instantly on my girlfriends new car.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeycivic

First purchase from Auto Finesse;

Particularly excited to try the Aqua Coat.


----------



## Tuska

A detail brush off ebay for £1.39 delivered 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

4 Chinese wash mitts £1.09 each. 
Ideal for those areas I don't want to use my good mitts & pads for.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

Adams ceramic wax . Great service from Jeff again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

samm said:


>


Be interested to see how you get on with this buddy. 
Feedback please if you don't mind?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

j


----------



## Scotie

Danjc said:


> 4 Chinese wash mitts £1.09 each.
> Ideal for those areas I don't want to use my good mitts & pads for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


£1  got a link?


----------



## Danjc

Scotie said:


> £1  got a link?


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/391972625345

The seller I got them from has put the price up slightly :doublesho
There are loads on there though at various prices, just have a look about.


----------



## Mike J

My first adventure into car cleaning products:-

Two big yellow buckets
Two yellow grit guards 
Huge yellow drying towel
Microfibre washing mitt (white).
Total = just over £50 from the big store down the road.


----------



## Andy1972

Danjc said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/391972625345
> 
> The seller I got them from has put the price up slightly :doublesho
> There are loads on there though at various prices, just have a look about.


took the plunge myself on two... now a eye watering £1.44 each delivered :lol:


----------



## BrummyPete

M&K air fresheners have arrived 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1972

BrummyPete said:


> M&K air fresheners have arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


ooo whats the new car one like. My order should be winging its way over today


----------



## BrummyPete

Andy1972 said:


> ooo whats the new car one like. My order should be winging its way over today


Quite refreshing along with the zesty lemon, jury's out on the Bahamas breeze at the moment but will see how it smells in the car

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick 77

Rob D 88 said:


> Tomorrow I'll put them up mate. England are on today! :lol:


Hi Rob, any pics yet? interesting to see how this looks  thanks


----------



## Rob D 88

Slick 77 said:


> Hi Rob, any pics yet? interesting to see how this looks  thanks


Was a bit late so no sun to catch the gold tint. Regardless of the tint the actual dressing is a nice finish, not to glossy and has lasted the week and still looks very good! On my Instagram I have a video of the gold tint in a video with the flash on it. I'll PM you!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman

Bought the BSD from carparts4you at £7.69 delivered, Bargain but I think they're all gone.:thumb:


----------



## Mikej857

I've been away sunning myself and sight seeing in Paris this week but I've had a somewhat special delivery while I was away

A pot of hb sauce mucky marvin that's a unique 1 of only 2 200ml pots to ever be blended and a few 50ml pots

It has a pretty obvious theme of pg tips tea so has a one off tea like scent and colour and label design with extra tag label

Over the moon to add this to the collection of hb sauce that's grown considerably recently









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## funkydunk

Tea scented wax!! That is a great idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

funkydunk said:


> Tea scented wax!! That is a great idea.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Something a little different to tie in the whole theme of the wax and labelling

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

Order from dooka arrived today, fantastic service!

New pad and wheel mitt set, some carpro goodies, chemical guys bare bones, and some stickers.

Will definately use them again.


----------



## Andy1972

Let the QD comparison commence 🤗


----------



## Peter77

Andy1972 said:


> Let the QD comparison commence
> 
> View attachment 54647


Nice line up, please let us know your thoughts. Looks interesting and wouldn't mind doing something like that too, I'm assuming Andy @ clean your ride sorted that little lot out for you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

finally bit got a da polisher, also picked up some korrosol


----------



## Andy1972

Peter77 said:


> Nice line up, please let us know your thoughts. Looks interesting and wouldn't mind doing something like that too, I'm assuming Andy @ clean your ride sorted that little lot out for you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, exactly right. Some weren't in stock but I got the majority. Spent £40 but at least I'll find the QD I like best as I use them after every wash


----------



## bigkahunaburger

A litre of Autoglym SRP from Amazon for just over a tenner.


----------



## Deathstar

These arrived from Slims this morning 
Thought I'd try the Martin Cox Giant Drying Towel, especially for the price.


----------



## JayMac

On to my 2nd WoWo wheel mitt as my 1st one met the bottom of a drain oops lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadmunkey

JayMac said:


> On to my 2nd WoWo wheel mitt as my 1st one met the bottom of a drain oops lol


:lol: unlucky. What are these like JayMac, good quality?


----------



## JayMac

cadmunkey said:


> :lol: unlucky. What are these like JayMac, good quality?


I really like them, they feel well made and good quality, they're pretty thin which is good for getting past the brakes when cleaning the barrels! I washed mine in the washing machine when it got a bit grubby and it comes out like new so that's also a bonus!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

Not a purchase as such but this is the prize I won in the charity raffle that Suds organised and Camerashy donated. Thanks guys.

Need to find a decent amount of time to decon my car and try it out.


----------



## j20eyk

Few more basics to add to my ever growing starter pack.

Really wanted to get out to try the Greenstar and Bouncers but as the delivery turned up so did the rain!!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay

4 klin korea green monsters to trial from cleanyourride 

Used them this morning and wow

What a god send


----------



## GSVHammer

Finally built my trolley that the kids got me for fathers day.


----------



## Mikej857

I have a feeling this thread maybe getting well used after tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pook

Just bought 2 meguiars buckets and grit guards in the Halfords 30% sale, thought it was a decent price and being larger buckets I now only need 2 instead of the 4 b and q ones I normally use - its all about time saving!


----------



## Kam09

Ill start off today’s wax stock purchases 
Not much this year, tac systems shinee wax, x3 in2detailing yellow edgeless cloths, Scholl Slime, infinity wax ghost sealant, gtechniq T2..


----------



## BrummyPete

ONR, bh cleanser polish, g4, G1, applicators, autosmart blast Air fresheners, wax stock stickers, golden bird glass cleaner and iron remover, power maxed tyre dressing and some various items from Kim's corner that were just too cheap to pass up on 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

I purchase a couple of items at waxstock

ODK Waxstock edition 
ODK Glamour V2
ODK Breakdown
ODK gloss shampoo
ODK Applicators x2

Bouncer Hsi02

In2detailing Black Ceramic Wax
Euro Microfiber Pad 
Hard cut 1.1

Klin Drying Towel 

Random Brand Fallout remover

Detailing world shampoo 

Sam's wheel brushes 

Jayswax Waxstock limited edition 

Picked up a couple of custom order waxes from hbsauce 

Not a bad day, nice to see the standard of cars inside had increased greatly this year and good to catch up with people I only normally get to talk to on the tinternet 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

A few bits from Waxstock, kept it to bits I needed as well. 
Also picked up my Ceramic Boost prize from Sam's Detailing, cheers for that.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droppedit

Came away with a few bits and bobs today.

Hope it doesnt rain next weekend :doublesho


----------



## Gas head

went to waxstock, was there an hour

rupes 15mm throw da, bag, pads etc

4 microfibres from nippon shine

a leather kit from colourlock

bottle of solution finish

left before I spent any more


----------



## Jonnybbad

Nice haul today spent most of my ££££ with ODK as you can see and another #specialsauce from HBS custom wax creations
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neilkarting08

Just a little haul this year, got most of last year haul still on the go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Jonnybbad said:


>


What's the Darth Vader wax, looks awesome 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMilko2905

Only a small hoard of things purchased at Waxstock.

Bilt Hamber Auto Foam 5ltrs
Autobrite Purple Rain 5ltrs
Gyeon Silk Dryer (90x70)
Slims Detailing Knee Pad (just so I could clean the duxt off my alloys, when I arrived at the stadium for the Arrive & Shine)


----------



## Jonnybbad

Kenan said:


> What's the Darth Vader wax, looks awesome
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


It's a bespoke blend Kevin at HBS WAXES made for his Facebook group

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## detailR

I only want to help ODK and have a look around. 
I don't think I done too badly.


----------



## Scottland

My little haul


----------



## cadmunkey

Waxstock buys..


----------



## westerman

cadmunkey said:


> Waxstock buys..


Nice one, a few of us waiting for feedback on Fusso Luxury Gloss. Would be great if you could report on it in the 'Quick Detailing' section.

Harry


----------



## cadmunkey

westerman said:


> Nice one, a few of us waiting for feedback on Fusso Luxury Gloss. Would be great if you could report on it in the 'Quick Detailing' section.
> 
> Harry


Will do Harry, with the weather as it is, it might be a while before I get to use it  
No indoor space to work on my cars unfortunately.


----------



## crxftyyy

Thanks to suds, used my winning voucher and treat myself









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## q5man

Gas head said:


> went to waxstock, was there an hour
> 
> rupes 15mm throw da, bag, pads etc
> 
> 4 microfibres from nippon shine
> 
> a leather kit from colourlock
> 
> bottle of solution finish
> 
> left before I spent any more


Nice haul


----------



## virgiltracey

Nothing too exciting but I picked up some very nice brass hose fittings from Screwfix for a bargain price in my opinion


----------



## westerman

DoDo juice Future Armour 500ml.
had 100 ml as a trial and loved it so much gone for the bigger size.

Harry


----------



## bidderman1969

virgiltracey said:


> Nothing too exciting but I picked up some very nice brass hose fittings from Screwfix for a bargain price in my opinion


i got brass ones too, got fed up with plastic crap


----------



## Mikej857

Only 6 to add to the collection from waxstock and a little limited edition from hb sauce thats the 50ml that go's with the 200ml I've already got and wax110 limited edition





































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Cheers Whizzer!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kv1980

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## bazz

have just put a order in with auto finesse for the handi puck kit and crystal clear kit


----------



## Short1e

Little delivery from AMDetails










...and my Waxstock Haul


----------



## dunfyguy

Short1e said:


> Little delivery from AMDetails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and my Waxstock Haul


the screen wash from AMDetails is really good !! Just like the rest of the range from Alan!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNissanMan

Not happy with the swirls on a 17 year old mx5 I’ve just bought so a bit of retail therapy!

On the way:
Dodo Juice Buff Daddy
Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid SiO2 
New drying towels, buffing cloths and applicators.

It’ll be a long wait until it all arrives but next Tuesday and Wednesday booked off work so hopefully a nice swirl free 5 soon...


----------



## Kam09

dunfyguy said:


> the screen wash from AMDetails is really good !! Just like the rest of the range from Alan!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I wonder who manufactures AM details products.. hmm


----------



## dunfyguy

Kam09 said:


> I wonder who manufactures AM details products.. hmm


???

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kam09

dunfyguy said:


> ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I was just thinking out loud  I went over to their website and discovered they are now selling a ceramic wax at £140 :doublesho which led me to think it has to be anglewax that have supplied AM details (Scottish connection).. not an issue for me, just being curious


----------



## dunfyguy

Kam09 said:


> I was just thinking out loud  I went over to their website and discovered they are now selling a ceramic wax at £140 :doublesho which led me to think it has to be anglewax that have supplied AM details (Scottish connection).. not an issue for me, just being curious


nah they produce and manufacture all their own products.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## justinio

dunfyguy said:


> nah they produce and manufacture all their own products.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


How do you know that?


----------



## J306TD

justinio said:


> How do you know that?


From their YouTube videos

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kam09

dunfyguy said:


> nah they produce and manufacture all their own products.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


If that's the case then that's quite impressive for such a new company..


----------



## Deje

Kam09 said:


> If that's the case then that's quite impressive for such a new company..


So they have their own research and laboratory department + manufacturing plant, and Alan has not caught any of it on a single frame!?


----------



## wish wash

Deje said:


> So they have their own research and laboratory department + manufacturing plant, and Alan has not caught any of it on a single frame!?


Agree, difference between actually making it and getting someone to make it for you to your spec.


----------



## nbray67

Karcher K4 Premium.

Looks/feels like a quality unit but the 6mtr hose is no use to me.
Anybody any recommendations for a rubber hose upgrade, this one connects at the upper rear of the machine within the hose reel, which may be an issue.


----------



## Andyblue

nbray67 said:


> Karcher K4 Premium.
> 
> Looks/feels like a quality unit but the 6mtr hose is no use to me.
> 
> Anybody any recommendations for a rubber hose upgrade, this one connects at the upper rear of the machine within the hose reel, which may be an issue.


I bought their own 7.5m replacement hose, fits like a glove and no issues either end.

Another option - buy their 10m extension hose - comes with the quick release adapter on one end to connect to your original hose and the other has the quick release for the gun - you can just plug the extension hose in as and when required ?


----------



## nbray67

Andyblue said:


> I bought their own 7.5m replacement hose, fits like a glove and no issues either end.
> 
> Another option - buy their 10m extension hose - comes with the quick release adapter on one end to connect to your original hose and the other has the quick release for the gun - you can just plug the extension hose in as and when required ?


Cheers Andy.

I'll have a look at that option.

The annoying thing is that I have a 20m rubber hose but with a LAVOR connection one end and a quick release the other end. I need to do some digging to see if I can adapt this hose.


----------



## nbray67

The usual 1st class service from Imran see's this p in today.


----------



## MBRuss

Short1e said:


> Little delivery from AMDetails


What are the little Rupes things?

*Edit - just seen they're cable clamps.*


----------



## Andyblue

nbray67 said:


> Cheers Andy.
> 
> I'll have a look at that option.
> 
> The annoying thing is that I have a 20m rubber hose but with a LAVOR connection one end and a quick release the other end. I need to do some digging to see if I can adapt this hose.


Does you're hose have a thread on 1 end to the LAVOR connection ? If so, you could just buy the quick release adapter / convertor and use that to your 20m hose ?

This -> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Karcher-High-pressure-quick-fitting-union/dp/B004WCAKMK


----------



## JayMac

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Andyblue said:


> Does you're hose have a thread on 1 end to the LAVOR connection ? If so, you could just buy the quick release adapter / convertor and use that to your 20m hose ?
> 
> This -> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Karcher-High-pressure-quick-fitting-union/dp/B004WCAKMK


I'm sorted by the looks of it pal.

I just need 2 of these from fleabay to attach to my 20m hose and then I'm away.


----------



## astormatt

Picked up these from my favourite local detailing supplier (County Detailing Supplies) Irn Bru Rapid Detailer smells great so does the custom one off Lemon Sherbert Rapid Detailer! 
Looking forward to trying both as well as the ONR.

https://postimg.cc/image/lqoo13abv/

https://s33.postimg.cc/reuyrzeof/F931_C10_E-2_DEF-4_F68-962_F-1334_B5_D408_DC.jpg


----------



## justinio

J306TD said:


> From their YouTube videos
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Hate to break it t you. But there's no way they manufacture and produce their own products. I don't think they have ever claimed to either.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Gift from friend .


----------



## budgetplan1

Ordered from UK on Friday, hits my desk Monday...nice shipping. Just hadda give it a try and not spending much on other things this summer so why the heck not?

* One-Stage Correction Hybrid Wool Cutting Pad.

Looking for a wool pad that ticks all the boxes for one-stage correction when machine polishing?

The Kamikaze Collection Banzai Dynamics Hybrid Wool Buff Pad achieves this. Designed specifically for use with Dual Action polishers, this low profile pad offers a more direct action from the orbital motion of the DA polisher and the paintwork, producing amazing results in minimum time.

Features & Benefits:

Hybrid Wool pad for correcting paintwork in one-stage

Manufactured using a mix of natural wool and microfibre

Designed to maximise the action of a Dual Action (DA) polisher

Also suitable for use with a Rotary machine polisher

Designed in Japan by Kamikaze Collection

* Kamikaze Collections new Banzai Dynamics foam pads are designed for use with Dual Action machine polishers. Developed over 6 months by Kamikaze Collections technical guru Kai Morita.

A unique DPP (Dot Point Polishing) surface design incorporates foam 'nipples' to reduce the surface temperature during working whilst retaining cutting power and reducing unwanted holograms.

Features & Benefits:

1. Optimised for use with Dual Action Machine Polishers

2. Highly durable Velcro backing for longer life

3. Available in three grades of foam for cutting, polishing and finishing

- Banzai Dynamics Black Finishing Pad For DA`s

- Banzai Dynamics Red Polishing Pad For Soft Paint

Kamikaze Collection Banzai Cutting Compound:

Superior Cutting Compound For All Paint Types.

Japanese automotive paintwork tends to be notoriously soft so finding a cutting compound to tackle blemishes without creating further problems is almost impossible. Until now.

Kamikaze Collection Banzai Cutting Compound is formulated with diminishing abrasives that minimize post-cutting marring, even on softer paint finishes, yet is tough enough to deal with scratch resistant clearcoats. With minimal dusting and zero fillers, the results achieved are true, with no drop back.

Features & Benefits:

Suitable for soft paint finishes

Works on hard clearcoats

Does not contain fillers - the results it produces are true

Produces very little dust

Formulated to be worked for longer periods

* Kamikaze Collection Egoist Polishing Compound

Polishing Compound For Soft Paint.

Water-based polishing compound specially designed with soft paint finishes in mind. Gentle formulation allows it to be used safely on paint with a low clear coat thickness.

Features & Benefits:

Does not contain fillers

Silicone free

Low dust

Designed for use with dual action polishers

Ideal for use on soft paint

* Kamikaze Collection Ichiban Finishing Compound

Jewelling Polish For Soft Paintwork.

Correcting paintwork sometimes requires an aggressive compound and pad combination. Whilst these remove the defects, they often put finer swirls, holograms and marks into the paintwork. To attain optical clarity, refining is required. For softer paint finishes, the refining process can be particularly challenging.

Kamikaze Collection is a Japanese manufacturer of car care products and, as Japanese paintwork tends to be softer than others, their products cater perfectly for the more delicate finishes. Ichiban Finishing Compound is a perfect example!

Containing fine diminishing abrasives, Ichiban works to gently fine out micro-swirls and scratches left by aggressive machine polishing, leaving a high gloss shine ready to receive a protective coating.

Features & Benefits:

Finishing polish with fine diminishing ceramic abrasives

Provides high gloss finish ready for wax or sealant

Ideal for refining soft paint finishes


----------



## Short1e

Polished Bliss Delivery










Excel Detailing Supplies Delivery


----------



## bluechimp

HDD Brakethrough 5L,
Gyeon Glass 1L,
3 Spray Bottles and Chemi heads,
AF Handi Puck wax ,
Detail Factory Brush Set <—— these are amazing!
BH Autofoam 5L
Rag Company Black Diamond Glass Cloth x2
Rag Company Glass Microfibre Cloth x2
Rag Company Terry Sponge 3”x5” x2

Not treated myself in while and love using new gear, still got too use, unopened:
Gyeon Wetcoat 1L
Gyeon Clay Lube
Britemax Metal Twins Polish
Britenax Blackmax


----------



## Brian1612

Nice little delivery today









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue

Re-stocking supplies


----------



## pxr5

New Di Vessel - 11 litre, from Vyair, filled with MB-115, £89.99. United Utilities say water here should be 6.86 Clarkes (100ppm). I was reading 244ppm - now, with the DI Vessel - 001ppm.


----------



## Mikej857

Been looking at purchasing a pot of ODK echo after talking to Dan its the wax he advised would tick all the boxes I wanted and as luck would have it one was listed for sale on the forum

Looks and smells the business Thanks to Alex aka adsclio, arrived well packaged and very quickly









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian.

Had quite a few deliveries of late. Moved house recently with a drive way again! So the detailing bug has kicked in strong....I just downsized the collection too from what I had!

Went back to getting basic requirements, APC, Alloy wheel cleaner, new brushes for carpets and upholstery, bought a wet & dry vac and finally some nice goodies from Dooka detailing. I'll certainly be going back there, the delivery timescale was very quick!

I'll sort the images later...been a while and I used to use photobucket and that accounts now expired...I see they want money now!


----------



## molsal

United Utilities are the worst ( and most expensive ) water company in the UK. When we moved from Cheshire to North Yorkshire our water costs dropped by 60% ,that can't be fair.


----------



## alfajim

Ordered some nice cloths from the ragcompanyuk. The chap from white details follows up his glass cleaning with a wipe from a waffle weave towel, so I've gone for one of those. Also another glass cloth and a nice edgeless from the detailing channel review.


----------



## dave-g

A lid and a cyclone guard for my meguiars bucket..


----------



## beambeam

dave-g said:


> A lid and a cyclone guard for my meguiars bucket..


Where from? Did you get an alright deal?

Recent purchases have been 2 x Auto Finesse complete protection kits for my mate and a neighbour after spotting the Halfords otter - £60.00rrp down to £23.75 with trade card.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

I got the lid from eBay, £7. 

Cyclone guard from slims using my points


----------



## Cyclonetog

beambeam said:


> Recent purchases have been 2 x Auto Finesse complete protection kits for my mate and a neighbour after spotting the Halfords otter - £60.00rrp down to £23.75 with trade card.


That's mega, I might be popping into Halfords after work tomorrow!


----------



## beambeam

Cyclonetog said:


> That's mega, I might be popping into Halfords after work tomorrow!


https://www.halfords.com/motoring/c...utm_source=drytinder&utm_campaign=phgreferral

Best reserving and collecting one in store, I'd imagine not many left!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

Looks like they're already sold out. Not surprising tbh.


----------



## Brian1612

Another couple of little deliveries 
















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

Where did you get the tyre brush Brian? :wave:


----------



## Cy-Zuki

I am after one of those tyre brushes too - time for a group purchase??


----------



## pxr5

Replaced my 6 year old large EZ Detail brush at last. The handle broke after 4 years but I managed to fix it, though somewhat shorter, but just about useable. So, I got a Daytona Speedmaster this time. Seems exactly the same as the EZ brush, except it's red of course


----------



## Brian1612

A&J said:


> Where did you get the tyre brush Brian? :wave:


Clean your car AJ. Usually use the atlasta brush for cleaning tyres but seen a loyt of good reports on these so thought I'd give it a try.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## KRM

Brian1612 said:


> Clean your car AJ. Usually use the atlasta brush for cleaning tyres but seen a loyt of good reports on these so thought I'd give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The Tuf Shine tire brush is by far the best tire brush in the market. The stiffness of the bristles are perfect. I also use Tuf Shine tire cleaner, dirt comes off really easily.


----------



## Brian1612

KRM said:


> The Tuf Shine tire brush is by far the best tire brush in the market. The stiffness of the bristles are perfect. I also use Tuf Shine tire cleaner, dirt comes off really easily.


Will be interesting to see how it holds up as the Atlasta is 2-3 years old and still looks like the day I bought it. Reckon it would last a life time tbh, have a feeling the Tuf shine bristles won't be as durable.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbruiser

Brian1612 said:


> Will be interesting to see how it holds up as the Atlasta is 2-3 years old and still looks like the day I bought it. Reckon it would last a life time tbh, have a feeling the Tuf shine bristles won't be as durable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


i got 3 of the tuff brush for approx £10 the 1st one is 18 month in and looks and performs like day 1, expect the staining on the bristles ofc


----------



## bluechimp

I use the atlasta brush on my tyres and it does a cracking job and looks to be holding up well. I personally wouldn’t scrub my tyres with any thicker bristles as i’d be nervous of it degrading the sidewall.


----------



## AOCBMG

Just ordered a foam lance & some BH auto foam!

never used snow foam before so looking forward to seeing the results once it arrives


----------



## Cyclonetog

Just ordered 2 of the Halfords auto finesse deals as per the previous page. 
Supposedly it'll be ready for collection in 1 hour. 
I can see me doing a bit of claying later...


----------



## Mikej857

Little delivery from Jay at obsession wax to refil the cupboards of the weekly used products along with another pot of icon as Jay is moving house so won't be doing any deliveries after the end of this month irrc, I love this wax and Jay knows me so well its raspberry scented so is the shampoo

Then I bought the pot of echo and momentum off this very forum























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormchaser

I bought some more. I love this stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE CHAMP

Just ordered 2 Gorilla Silverback Car Drying Towels


----------



## Rozzer32

Some adams shampoo. First Adams order and hopefully will make washing a bit easier at this time of year.


----------



## Boothy

Just ordered two pots of Infinity Wax - Rubber Wax, some 4" MF cutting/polishing pads and some Megs compound. Been an expensive day!


----------



## pxr5

Rozzer32 said:


> Some adams shampoo. First Adams order and hopefully will make washing a bit easier at this time of year.


Same here and some Adams QD. I'll use it for hot summer day cleaning.


----------



## Frog

Does this count as a "detailing product" ? 

https://www.sgs-engineering.com/gar...jacks/tj2-5lp-low-profile-garage-trolley-jack


----------



## Cyclonetog

Frog said:


> Does this count as a "detailing product" ?


I would say yes absolutely, and it looks pimp! :thumb:


----------



## davidcraggs

bigbruiser said:


> i got 3 of the tuff brush for approx £10 the 1st one is 18 month in and looks and performs like day 1, expect the staining on the bristles ofc


Where did you buy them from - only place I've seen them for sale is cleanyourcar, not even on fleabag or Amazon?


----------



## Scottland

Frog said:


> Does this count as a "detailing product" ?
> 
> https://www.sgs-engineering.com/gar...jacks/tj2-5lp-low-profile-garage-trolley-jack





Cyclonetog said:


> I would say yes absolutely, and it looks pimp! :thumb:


I've got the same one, and it's really good - but *heavy*!


----------



## camerashy

Mikej857......isn’t OW Icon mainly a Winter Wax??


----------



## Frog

Scottland said:


> I've got the same one, and it's really good - but *heavy*!


It is quite heavy and I did think about one of the "racing" aluminium ones but it liked the idea of the very low height. I have been hanging on for ages but my lads Corsa got a puncture the other night and because I doesn't have a spare wheel I could jack the damn thing up !


----------



## Mikej857

camerashy said:


> Mikej857......isn't OW Icon mainly a Winter Wax??


It is marketted as a winter wax due to its ceramic content but it's so easy to use and the gloss and water behaviour is so good I use it at any time of the year

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

bigbruiser said:


> i got 3 of the tuff brush for approx £10 the 1st one is 18 month in and looks and performs like day 1, expect the staining on the bristles ofc


Used it at the weekend and can confirm it is brilliant. Bristles are just right, not too hard and not too soft. My only issue was that due to the head size you can't get the bottom section of the tyre agitated. The Atlasta is brilliant for this though due to the smaller, round pen like head so together they are perfect for tyre cleaning.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman

Just bought another Sonax BSD got 3 on stock now. They'll be calling me "Mr Grabby" soon? Don't care I love it .:thumb:

Harry


----------



## peterdoherty

Picked up a few pieces from Ammo/The Rag Co/Walmart when in the states....


----------



## q5man

peterdoherty said:


> Picked up a few pieces from Ammo/The Rag Co/Walmart when in the states....


Nice haul!


----------



## DrH

First order from Sam's detailing
Wash Bucket
Rinse Bucket
Wheels Bucket
Large was applicator and smaller wax indicator
Bigger car on the way so time for bigger buckets than the B&Q ones.

Checking my supplies and very low in Angelwax Bilberry concentrate so 1l delivered.


----------



## spyk3d

Picked up some Megs Wash+ for £6.73 from CP4L and some foam swabs for vents/grilles etc from Amazon.


----------



## Brian1612

spyk3d said:


> Picked up some Megs Wash+ for £6.73 from CP4L and some foam swabs for vents/grilles etc from Amazon.


That is a bargain for the shampoo!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey

Thanks for the Wash+ heads up, just ordered myself some too!


----------



## Short1e

Ez Car Care had some crazy deals on (buy 500ml they'll supersize to the 1L pro bottles)



















Then they had 25% off, so I thought I should grab the ones I'd tried and liked in the 5L


----------



## Jonnybbad

This arrived today









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy

Can I ask please which of the EZ products you really rate and those that perhaps aren't as good as the competion


Short1e said:


> Ez Car Care had some crazy deals on (buy 500ml they'll supersize to the 1L pro bottles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they had 25% off, so I thought I should grab the ones I'd tried and liked in the 5L


Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbruiser

Short1e said:


> Ez Car Care had some crazy deals on (buy 500ml they'll supersize to the 1L pro bottles)
> 
> Then they had 25% off, so I thought I should grab the ones I'd tried and liked in the 5L


Bloody hell where this offer i missed the lot


----------



## Short1e

Taxboy said:


> Can I ask please which of the EZ products you really rate and those that perhaps aren't as good as the competion
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Definitely Clarity 2.0, Gecko, Geo Gel and Fibres that ive really used tbh... Sub Zero is erm.... Ok, not the best ive used and certainly doesnt come close to Bilt Hamber Auto Foam.












bigbruiser said:


> Bloody hell where this offer i missed the lot


If youre on Facebook, most is advertised on there.


----------



## nbray67

Popped into B+Q Doncaster to buy the Hozelock Plus 7ltr sprayer at £23 but they didn't have any despite the website saying they had stock.

So, they let me have the new model Pulsar 7ltr one for the same price at £23, bargain for a very good, chemical resistant sprayer.

I'll now use my old 5ltr one, that's never missed a beat in nigh on 4yrs, for the garden and use this one for my pre-wash routine.


----------



## Rob D 88

bigbruiser said:


> Bloody hell where this offer i missed the lot


Bruiser the deal is on until tomorrow again. Get ya order in before 3pm!


----------



## nbray67

Coming to the end of my AS Smartwheels after 3yrs so I thought I'd give this a go.

£22 delivered incl a spray bottle after the Ebay 15% discount the other day.

BTW, the carpet is in the garage not our lounge.


----------



## Andyblue

nbray67 said:


> Coming to the end of my AS Smartwheels after 3yrs so I thought I'd give this a go.
> 
> £22 delivered incl a spray bottle after the Ebay 15% discount the other day.
> 
> BTW, the carpet is in the garage not our lounge.


Be interested on your thoughts about it :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

Bought these from Amazon



















https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B077YGWLWB/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## nbray67

Andyblue said:


> Be interested on your thoughts about it :thumb:


I'll let you know pal.


----------



## Andy1972

This week ive bought;
some drying towels from Klin korea
some autofinesse parma violets air freshener (not impressed)

and ive jumped on the bandwagon and bought 5L BH autofoam to try as a pre wash (not as foam)


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Not strictly bought, more re-discovered - I was moving some stuff round in my garage and "found" an unopened 5L of BH AF, didn't even realise it was there so will consider it a gift that I hid for myself to find later!
(Not just that my purchasing is out of control and I have no clue what I have  )


----------



## ibiza55

Just opened a new bottle of AutoFinesse Spritz interior dressing, gives a lovely rich finish, but the smell is just makes you feel sick, I'm afraid its going in the bin.


----------



## Peter77

ibiza55 said:


> Just opened a new bottle of AutoFinesse Spritz interior dressing, gives a lovely rich finish, but the smell is just makes you feel sick, I'm afraid its going in the bin.


What does it smell of. I've never used it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justbaldchris

This week I have bought;

BH Autofoam and their panel wipe
2 x Koch Chemie Greenstar
Some other stuff that Ihave forgotten oh and a bottle of Hydrosilex..


----------



## super_cds

ibiza55 said:


> Just opened a new bottle of AutoFinesse Spritz interior dressing, gives a lovely rich finish, but the smell is just makes you feel sick, I'm afraid its going in the bin.


why not sell or give away?


----------



## dannygdesigns

Recently purchased:
Detail Factory Grey Ultra-Soft Detailing Brush Set
Auto Finesse Aroma - Spray Air Freshener (bubblegum)
Auto Finesse - Lather Scents Shampoo (fruit punch)
Angelwax QED

Not happy with the new Auto Finesse air freshener, smell lasts seconds even then it has no throw you can barely smell it even if you drench your floor matts in the stuff. 

The shampoo wasn't my cup of tea either not as sudsy as id like.

First product I've tried from Angelwax and really happy with the QED feels so slick and gives a nice shine.


----------



## Andy1972

dannygdesigns said:


> Recently purchased:
> Detail Factory Grey Ultra-Soft Detailing Brush Set
> Auto Finesse Aroma - Spray Air Freshener (bubblegum)
> Auto Finesse - Lather Scents Shampoo (fruit punch)
> Angelwax QED
> 
> Not happy with the new Auto Finesse air freshener, smell lasts seconds even then it has no throw you can barely smell it even if you drench your floor matts in the stuff


I've found the same with the Parma violet one. Spray in car ( quite a lot as it's overpowering). Leave over night and Can hardly smell it. I used my family as a test as I was maybe 'looking' for the smell. All they could smell was the 'new car' smell of the fabric. No Parma violet.


----------



## Rob D 88

Cheeky little delivery from EZ CarCare. Took advantage of the buy any 500ml and they upgrade to the 1 litre Pro Bottle. Also got the wax applicator although it feels a tad rough!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dannygdesigns

Andy1972 said:


> I've found the same with the Parma violet one. Spray in car ( quite a lot as it's overpowering). Leave over night and Can hardly smell it. I used my family as a test as I was maybe 'looking' for the smell. All they could smell was the 'new car' smell of the fabric. No Parma violet.


After trying probably every type of air freshener I don't think you can beat a good old hanging card one for how it lasts, which is usually a couple of weeks before I get bored and fancy something else. I had high hopes with the new Auto Finesse ones I thought they'd be on par with Chemical Guy's spray offerings but they don't even come close to them, stripper scent at least lingers for a couple of days.

Have you tried the diffuser style air fresheners? they are pretty good I have recently got one from a company named Almas Scents they offer scents that smell like specific designer perfumes.


----------



## Andyblue

ibiza55 said:


> Just opened a new bottle of AutoFinesse Spritz interior dressing, gives a lovely rich finish, but the smell is just makes you feel sick, I'm afraid its going in the bin.


Well I've a nice bin that it would go into well - chuck it my way


----------



## bluechimp

dannygdesigns said:


> After trying probably every type of air freshener I don't think you can beat a good old hanging card one for how it lasts, which is usually a couple of weeks before I get bored and fancy something else. I had high hopes with the new Auto Finesse ones I thought they'd be on par with Chemical Guy's spray offerings but they don't even come close to them, stripper scent at least lingers for a couple of days.
> 
> Have you tried the diffuser style air fresheners? they are pretty good I have recently got one from a company named Almas Scents they offer scents that smell like specific designer perfumes.


Autosmart Berry Blast, is by far the best air freshner I've used and lasts ages, I would highly recommend.


----------



## Short1e

I also took advantage of the Supersize Me offer from Ez Car Care, just wish the GTR was in the Pro Bottle 










...and being a short ar5e, I needed some more steps


----------



## pxr5

dannygdesigns said:


> After trying probably every type of air freshener I don't think you can beat a good old hanging card one for how it lasts, which is usually a couple of weeks before I get bored and fancy something else. I had high hopes with the new Auto Finesse ones I thought they'd be on par with Chemical Guy's spray offerings but they don't even come close to them, stripper scent at least lingers for a couple of days.
> 
> Have you tried the diffuser style air fresheners? they are pretty good I have recently got one from a company named Almas Scents they offer scents that smell like specific designer perfumes.


Totally agree with this. I've given up on any dedicated car air fresheners now. None of them last any more, even the Californai Scents have gone bad (though I may still risk one of the Gel ones). Instead I bought a little clip on diffuser from ebay for £2 iirc and a set of 4 bottles of essential oils for £5. Seems to do the job just as well and I can chop and change when I want to. Currently using a sandalwood one - nice.


----------



## beambeam

https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/au...ct-wheels-gift-collection-10-halfords-3025481

Bought a set each and 4 x Meguiars buckets which are down to £5.99 each with trade card.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1972

pxr5 said:


> Totally agree with this. I've given up on any dedicated car air fresheners now. None of them last any more, even the Californai Scents have gone bad (though I may still risk one of the Gel ones). Instead I bought a little clip on diffuser from ebay for £2 iirc and a set of 4 bottles of essential oils for £5. Seems to do the job just as well and I can chop and change when I want to. Currently using a sandalwood one - nice.


Thanks guys, i'll go the same route I think. Tried everything from Autosmart, autoglym, poor boys, and a few small outfits. The only one I found lasts was M&K new car which I could still smell 2 weeks later.

Its made me think im doing something wrong. Had the idea of spraying onto some card for it to soak in and tuck somewhere.


----------



## Peter77

Andy1972 said:


> Thanks guys, i'll go the same route I think. Tried everything from Autosmart, autoglym, poor boys, and a few small outfits. The only one I found lasts was M&K new car which I could still smell 2 weeks later.
> 
> Its made me think im doing something wrong. Had the idea of spraying onto some card for it to soak in and tuck somewhere.


I'm sure I read somewhere that fabric like carpets and seats although will soak up liquid, it won't hold on to the scent for long. I've read that you soak some kitchen roll in the air freshener and like you say, tuck it away under a seat or door pocket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Power maxxed tfr from carparts4less 11.72 delivered. 
Was going to try something from carchem for a prewash but this being so cheap, I'll buy again.


----------



## spyk3d

Ordered on Thursday, was with me by Friday morning. Amazing service from the guys over at Dodo Juice. One to add to my collection. Smells amazing, definitely smells like sherbet.:argie:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Chipex kit.
Had some **** opened their door onto mine and nicked it a few weeks ago so was thinking about it and then last week, some kind of creature with sharp claws has jumped on my bonnet and slid off leaving a couple of deep scratches so that triggered the purchase.


----------



## bidderman1969




----------



## birel101

Order from last week from clean and shiny and prestige car care, I think clean and shiny gave me a bottle of glass cleaner too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## super_cds

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Chipex kit.
> Had some **** opened their door onto mine and nicked it a few weeks ago so was thinking about it and then last week, some kind of creature with sharp claws has jumped on my bonnet and slid off leaving a couple of deep scratches so that triggered the purchase.


get a snake


----------



## Welshquattro1

Another parcel arrived last week from Dan at ODK


----------



## dannygdesigns

Nice morning delivery ft the cat that likes to be in every photo. Looking forward to trying the Auto Glanz stuff out especially hoops.


----------



## Andy1972

dannygdesigns said:


> Nice morning delivery ft the cat that likes to be in every photo. Looking forward to trying the Auto Glanz stuff out especially hoops.


whats the difference with a wheel shampoo?

ps, that's a lovely looking cat!


----------



## Woodsmoke

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Chipex kit.
> Had some **** opened their door onto mine and nicked it a few weeks ago so was thinking about it and then last week, some kind of creature with sharp claws has jumped on my bonnet and slid off leaving a couple of deep scratches so that triggered the purchase.


Maybe show before and after? was thinking of trying to repair some stone chips


----------



## AOCBMG

Woodsmoke said:


> Maybe show before and after? was thinking of trying to repair some stone chips


I tried a chipex kit on a stone chip & it was useless, it pretty much just coloured it in.

I can't say for certain it wasn't just user error though, other people seem to rave about their kits!


----------



## dannygdesigns

Andy1972 said:


> whats the difference with a wheel shampoo?
> 
> ps, that's a lovely looking cat!


Not sure there's much different just thought I'd give it a go, think it's supposed to have a bit more "bite" than regular shampoo.

And thank you she's a handful


----------



## Mikej857

Couldn't resist this little item from detail bug in his bank holiday sale, hybrid wax, custom colour and raspberry scent all for £15 
It's smells awesome and oils up a treat and its the personal touches, a personally addressed note and air freshener that just finish it off









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostrider

Surf City Garage Speed Shield
Wolfgangs Uber Rinseless Wash
Micro Detailer Ceramic Wash
Zymöl Titanium Auto Wash


----------



## beambeam

Bagged a few bank holiday deals at weekend but only picked them up today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walfice

Ghostrider said:


> Surf City Garage Speed Shield
> Wolfgangs Uber Rinseless Wash
> Micro Detailer Ceramic Wash
> Zymöl Titanium Auto Wash
> 
> Where did you get the Wolfgang rinseless wash from?


----------



## Mikej857

Another purchase during the bank holiday sales, this time from Essex detailing products

Always nice to get some freebies from what was a relatively small order 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Picked this up on eBay earlier in the week, all for the bargain price of £13 delivered

Meant to be a very very good wax









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Hereisphilly said:


> Picked this up on eBay earlier in the week, all for the bargain price of £13 delivered
> 
> Meant to be a very very good wax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Luke at tranquillity based did a review of this last month irrc

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Mikej857 said:


> Luke at tranquillity based did a review of this last month irrc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Sure did, was chatting to him about it and for that price for a new pot I couldn't say no

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Hereisphilly said:


> Picked this up on eBay earlier in the week, all for the bargain price of £13 delivered
> 
> Meant to be a very very good wax
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Bargain bucket again I see Phil!!

It's a cracking budget wax that punches well above it's price bracket. Sold mine when I first got into detailing as it wasn't a 'premium' branded wax.

Have I found anything better for looks v price? Can't say I have in truth.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Haha you know me, I like to dabble at all price points!

Couldn't say no at that price and yeah I've heard many a people say it's an excellent wax

Next problem I have is when to use it

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Couple of rolls of blue 3m tape


----------



## Andyblue

Hereisphilly said:


> Picked this up on eBay earlier in the week, all for the bargain price of £13 delivered
> 
> Meant to be a very very good wax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I'm really liking it - I did a quick review on it ?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=407666


----------



## Mikej857

Yep another day another wax purchased

This time the new dew drops from obsession wax, who doesn't want a wax that offers the perfect beading

Maybe a little custom with it being my favourite raspberry scent










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e




----------



## Stormchaser

Some more of this. Love this stuff. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinG

Was running low on a few essential supplies, first time with the CYC snow foam, Mr Pink and Speed wipe and previous mitt had developed a big hole at the seam :-(


----------



## BertyTHeGreat

today i thought it was finally time i give Sonax BSD try, so im eagerly awaiting my delivery:thumb:


----------



## mangove21

Stormchaser said:


> Some more of this. Love this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does it really last that long?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## spyk3d

A couple of purchases from Obsession Wax.


----------



## bluechimp

Started my winter prep supply, just waiting on two bottles of BSD on the way from CP4L!


----------



## Peter77

Awesome deal from Tony @ waxplanet. 
Got his little lot to try out, branding looks sweet, and those pro bottles 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

New duplex double sided twisted drying towel. Thickest towel I have had









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1972

Peter77 said:


> Awesome deal from Tony @ waxplanet.
> Got his little lot to try out, branding looks sweet, and those pro bottles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder if I could get something similar? Was it a special deal just for yiu?


----------



## Taxboy

matty.13 said:


> New duplex double sided twisted drying towel. Thickest towel I have had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where from please?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

Taxboy said:


> Where from please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Clean your car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

Andy1972 said:


> I wonder if I could get something similar? Was it a special deal just for yiu?


No matey. Just a cracking deal on the website. All of the smaller bottles are concentrates too. Some dilute really far like the rinse aid called vaporised, the 500ml bottle will make 20litres of product. The whole lot costs £65.

https://waxplanet.co.uk/collections/sealants/products/special-offer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke

matty.13 said:


> New duplex double sided twisted drying towel. Thickest towel I have had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is in my basket too along with the mini version. I'm like the looks of the purestar products.


----------



## idrobbo

Got these yesterday, 24 hrs after purchasing. Great service from Excel Detailing 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Andy1972

Peter77 said:


> No matey. Just a cracking deal on the website. All of the smaller bottles are concentrates too. Some dilute really far like the rinse aid called vaporised, the 500ml bottle will make 20litres of product. The whole lot costs £65.
> 
> https://waxplanet.co.uk/collections/sealants/products/special-offer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a cracking deal. Have ordered a set


----------



## Peter77

Andy1972 said:


> That's a cracking deal. Have ordered a set


Nice 1. Make sure you have a couple empty bottles to dilute a few of them down. I've just been in the garage sorting mine out. Can't wait to give them a blast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

This came yesterday. Used today. Great bit of kit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner

Bought a few bits today - BH auto wash, auto foam and auto wheel. Also a Detail Factory ultra soft brush and some AngelWax Clarity.

Thanks to Clean and Shiny for wonderful service :buffer::thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Current ceramic on my wheels is very tired so time to redo them with something I've never tried before









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_BO

matty.13 said:


> This came yesterday. Used today. Great bit of kit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Mine arrived yesterday, not used it yet. You get it from shop n shine? Did you find it's quite rumbly when operating? I did turn it on to check it operates correctly and not sure if it's just the machine naturally quite loud.


----------



## B0nk3r5

Spent another hundred pounds on edgless MFcloths from 1n2detailing. Could have spent more easy.


----------



## matty.13

AS_BO said:


> Mine arrived yesterday, not used it yet. You get it from shop n shine? Did you find it's quite rumbly when operating? I did turn it on to check it operates correctly and not sure if it's just the machine naturally quite loud.


Yer they are noisy it does die down after use . This is normal with a force drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

Raceglaze XL detail brush. Monster of a size. Valet pro brush for comparison 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gishy

bought these off wish.com cheap chinese microfibres.not arrived yet but supposed to be 800gsm 70cm x 30cm.got to be worth a punt at £2 each


----------



## Short1e

Peter77 said:


> Raceglaze XL detail brush. Monster of a size. Valet pro brush for comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where from please? Polished Bliss stopped selling them


----------



## Peter77

Short1e said:


> Where from please? Polished Bliss stopped selling them


Hi short1e, got it from raceglaze direct

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...ze-detail-soft-bristle-swiss-detailing-brush/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

And today's delivery. I'm a sucker for a new product, and I know £20 is too much for what it is but I've tried the sink caddy things from eBay and I didn't like them. I've been after something like this for ages. My wife thinks I've finally lost it . A couple of new klin cloths and a monkey mitt thing for the wheels.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

Peter77 said:


> And today's delivery. I'm a sucker for a new product, and I know £20 is too much for what it is but I've tried the sink caddy things from eBay and I didn't like them. I've been after something like this for ages. My wife thinks I've finally lost it . A couple of new klin cloths and a monkey mitt thing for the wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pete, if you get chance, can you post a pic with this fully loaded with what you have bought it for, intrigued as to the setup as my sink caddy is pants!

If this looks good i'm going to be a sheep and get one


----------



## DLGWRX02

My birthday this week so treated myself to a few goodies from Alien Magic (got a sale on currently) and Excel detailing supplies. Argon spray wax (love this stuff),
Nuru (clay lube and pad primer), 
Pristine (interior hard surface cleaner non static) not used before but couldn't resist a sale and new things.
New Klin Glass shine cloth as my wife's pinched my old one!.
Some more applicator felts,
Some Microfibre wash as my old CG one is just about empty 
and (what I've been waiting for) a mini polisher that attaches to a rotary polisher.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

bluechimp said:


> Pete, if you get chance, can you post a pic with this fully loaded with what you have bought it for, intrigued as to the setup as my sink caddy is pants!
> 
> If this looks good i'm going to be a sheep and get one


Here you go buddy. Only thing missing is water/soap. But as it is, is what I will be using, hopefully tomorrow. Fits everything I use on wheels. Large EZ brush, XL raceglaze detail brush and a tuff shine tyre brush. Could easily get the mitt in too. I tried those cheap sink caddys and they are rubbish. This feels quality, fits the yellow megs buckets perfectly. Actually clips on, so can't just fall off. I know £20 is steep for what it does. But I'm really happy with it


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Just a little delivery from hbsauce of a limited edition 50ml fudger pot and the new shampoo

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

My first purchase from https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/ really looking forward to giving this a try!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martec06

Hereisphilly said:


> Current ceramic on my wheels is very tired so time to redo them with something I've never tried before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


You Will love that one, it last forever

Sendt fra min CLT-L29 med Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

Thanks Pete, I’m sold! Looks really handy and miles better than any other.


----------



## Peter77

Glad to have helped buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman

AudiPhil said:


> My first purchase from https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/ really looking forward to giving this a try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you're not the only one who can't wait to give it a try...Great picture:thumb:

Harry


----------



## pump




----------



## idrobbo

Got these the other day
[URL=https://postimg.cc/dZqDgBJ2]


----------



## matty.13

Some new bits and restock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Took advantage of Wax Planet's 3 for 2










And finally pulled the trigger on a spray on/rinse off so will stop banging on about them in other threads


----------



## Rob D 88

Got this a few days ago. I am now complete and have all the weapons I need. Well for today anyway.
















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

The Korrosol I've used before, everything else is a new product for me to try.

Tried the Exfoli-Block to clean the windscreen before using the H2GO


----------



## molsal

GSVHammer said:


> The Korrosol I've used before, everything else is a new product for me to try.
> 
> Tried the Exfoli-Block to clean the windscreen before using the H2GO


I like those spray heads , which supplier did you get them from please.


----------



## Krakkenbus

Looks like that's one for each of the bottles, small black one for h2go, blue one for korossol and the red and white one for smart fabric. I'm not sure you can buy them separately


----------



## GSVHammer

molsal said:


> I like those spray heads , which supplier did you get them from please.





Krakkenbus said:


> Looks like that's one for each of the bottles, small black one for h2go, blue one for korossol and the red and white one for smart fabric. I'm not sure you can buy them separately


You are correct Krakkenbus, they came with the products you listed. Products bought from Shop N Shine (Citrus Pre Wash, Smart Fabric, H2GO, Korrosol) the rest from Clean N Shiny. I don't think you can get the spay heads seperate, unless you try the manufacturer.


----------



## garage_dweller

A few bits for today's polish and clean of the focus
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uruk hai

And I'm glad to say that the Dynax is already inside and on the underneath of my car


----------



## Commander2874

bought a 1L bottle of Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner, Bilt Hamber Autowash (300ml), a Valet Pro detailing brush for the wheels and 2 tyre applicator pads.


----------



## Prestige car care shop

AudiPhil said:


> My first purchase from https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/ really looking forward to giving this a try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


locked and loaded for the winter ahead :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

Nipped through to Excel Detailing Supplies on Friday and picked up a couple of goodies



















The buckets look great



















...and the Buckanizer! Makes life a lot easier when cleaning the wheels










And a few other bits


----------



## garage_dweller

Those clear plastic wash buckets look cool, are they hard plastic, the kind that cracks easily, instead of the usual soft plastic? Not that I'm going to pay £50 for 2 wash buckets


----------



## alfajim

Sonax pns for easy winter detailing. Going to trial it out on my dad's fiesta. Some new gloves.


----------



## Short1e

Took advantage of the EZ Car Care Supersize Upgrade ( so part of the order is missing from the pic, as I bought Clarity & Gecko for home they're that good )

I had tried GTR out too so they hadn't sent a lower level 










Then Infinity Wax had a deal on the other day, so grabbed these and took 25% off


----------



## Ford8loke

Small delivery from elite today.









Will I be another onr convert?


----------



## Tifosi

None.


----------



## vsideboy

Ford8loke said:


> Small delivery from elite today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will I be another onr convert?


Lets hope so otherwise you've got a lot of product that you don't like to work through before buying something else :lol:


----------



## bluechimp

Well this is exactly what I have been looking for with the sink caddys being useless.



Great service from Shop n' Shine.


----------



## birel101

Few bits from Prestige Car Care, many thanks for throwing in the detail spray sample, not tried any detail spray as of yet, thank you









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

Another delivery from https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/ I couldn't resist the 15% discount after using the Adams Paint Sealant last weekend, a joy to apply and remove and the results are amazing , it's smells fine too! I'm really looking forward to treating our cars to this bundle. Adams are my new favourite and Jeff at Prestige Car Care has been really helpful.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

AudiPhil said:


> Another delivery from https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/ I couldn't resist the 15% discount after using the Adams Paint Sealant last weekend, a joy to apply and remove and the results are amazing , it's smells fine too! I'm really looking forward to treating our cars to this bundle. Adams are my new favourite and Jeff at Prestige Car Care has been really helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have only used the adams detail spray and its brilliant.you will have to do a review of all the other products 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

I’ve got the tyre & rubber cleaner, VRT & shampoo, you’ll be delighted. Love Adams products, they just do what they’re supposed to do, and very very well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

AudiPhil said:


> Another delivery from https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/ I couldn't resist the 15% discount after using the Adams Paint Sealant last weekend, a joy to apply and remove and the results are amazing , it's smells fine too! I'm really looking forward to treating our cars to this bundle. Adams are my new favourite and Jeff at Prestige Car Care has been really helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brilliant Glaze is also great on interior glass. There's a YouTube video on it too :thumb:


----------



## Ollie1002

Been a bit of an expensive week on the old detailing products. Bought £60 of autoglanz products while there were all on offer, bought megs 105 and 205. Then today decided I need a DA so bought a DAS6 pro with hex pads. So hopefully my pint work will be all corrected by next weekend....


----------



## crxftyyy

Ollie1002 said:


> Been a bit of an expensive week on the old detailing products. Bought £60 of autoglanz products while there were all on offer, bought megs 105 and 205. Then today decided I need a DA so bought a DAS6 pro with hex pads. So hopefully my pint work will be all corrected by next weekend....


How was delivery for you? Been waiting for what seems like forever for my autoglanz delivery 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## walfice

crxftyyy said:


> How was delivery for you? Been waiting for what seems like forever for my autoglanz delivery
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I ordered from them on Wednesday and it arrived on Friday, no problems with delivery

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

Time to sort my windscreen out.
Hopefully i will get rid of the wiper arc scratches.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

500ml of C2V3 on its way to me too :thumb: - just in time to add some extra protection to the summer wheels before they go into store next month.

And bought some more W6 while I was at it - doesnt do an awful lot of bleeding on my wheels, but i'm safe in the knowledge its compatible with the C5 and C2V3 protection.


----------



## Short1e

Birthday Gift from Slims ( I did buy some other stuff, just not on the pic)










..and Ez Car Care did 50% off last weekend, so I took advantage and fully stocked up! :doublesho










Just missing a couple of triggers


----------



## vsideboy

Short1e said:


> Birthday Gift from Slims ( I did buy some other stuff, just not on the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and Ez Car Care did 50% off last weekend, so I took advantage and fully stocked up! :doublesho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just missing a couple of triggers


Two comments:-
1. Nice present from Slims
2. BLIMEY! Hope your car gets really dirty during the week as you'll be using that lot this time next year!


----------



## Short1e

vsideboy said:


> Two comments:-
> 1. Nice present from Slims
> 2. BLIMEY! Hope your car gets really dirty during the week as you'll be using that lot this time next year!


hahaha... I look after quite a few cars, so it wont go to waste :thumb:


----------



## Peter77

Stubby gun kit from excel detailing. Comes with everything to connect to karcher washers. Including the foam lance adapter and mini vario lance










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Peter77 said:


> Stubby gun kit from excel detailing. Comes with everything to connect to karcher washers. Including the foam lance adapter and mini vario lance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you give me the details of where you got that from??? :thumb:


----------



## Peter77

JR1982 said:


> Could you give me the details of where you got that from??? :thumb:


Here you go buddy

https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/excel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

After much discussion and chasing with qwashers, finally got my new lance & gun with swivel through, as well as changing the end over on my existing rubber hose










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

I waited long enough but today boarded the Fusso hype train...and bought the white version...Im gonna use it as a winter wax.


----------



## birel101

Hereisphilly said:


> After much discussion and chasing with qwashers, finally got my new lance & gun with swivel through, as well as changing the end over on my existing rubber hose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Please give an update on your thoughts after you have used it a couple times if possible, I'm thinking about importing obsessed garage setup as qwashers don't seem interested in replying to emails

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

birel101 said:


> Please give an update on your thoughts after you have used it a couple times if possible, I'm thinking about importing obsessed garage setup as qwashers don't seem interested in replying to emails
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah no probs mate, they didn't reply to emails but I found the best thing to do was keep on phoning them in the morning. Before 11 gets good results

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

A few recent additions to the collection

First we have a small kit from mirror image car care

Then Ian came up with this idea of designing each other a wax but not revealing what it was, the brand chosen was the master of the custom waxes Kevin @ hb sauce and we think he nailed each pot








































































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

These little beauties have arrived over the last few weeks/months I've used the top 3 but the wax 110 is just a little limited for me to bring myself to use it






























Yeah it was ME


----------



## Short1e

Nipped through to Wax Planet to pick up some goodies


----------



## Mikej857

Nice little delivery from Jay at obsession wax, unfortunately these aren't for me but I couldn't resist sticking a pic up before I hand them off

They smell absolutely lush and are super smooth pours









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke

Mikej857 said:


> Nice little delivery from Jay at obsession wax, unfortunately these aren't for me but I couldn't resist sticking a pic up before I hand them off
> 
> They smell absolutely lush and are super smooth pours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


What size pours are they? I thought obsession were using black jars now.


----------



## Radish293

Got an email from Slims Detailing currently 15% off Koch Chemie. Well it would be rude not to. Green star, FSe and others oh and a free t shirt. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Short1e said:


> Nipped through to Wax Planet to pick up some goodies


That is a hell of a haul.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

Brian1612 said:


> That is a hell of a haul.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


And some great products too. I got a good bundle of them too and the ones I've had chance to use so far, are as good as any in the same categories.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

So went and picked these 2 bad boys up from mikej857 today added to the growing collection of waxes it's getting harder to choose which to use each time









Yeah it was ME


----------



## spyk3d

A couple of recent additions to the collection.


----------



## percymon

500ml of Gtechniq W6 and C2v3


----------



## Rob D 88

Order from Ragmaster UK...

Cyclone Wash Mitt
Platinum Pluffle Drying Towel
Premium Glass Towel
Waffle Weave Glass Towel

Used all of them today and they are all top of the range in quality. I also have the Klin Korea glass cloth and it's not in the same league as The Rag Company.

Rob


----------



## iain3915

I was browsing on Facebook Marketplace today and spotted a Kranzle K7 and I couldn't resist any longer! So I picked up this lot today:



Kranzle K7 (3 months old apparently)
Kranzle Lance and Foam Bottle
Additional Lance with quick connects
10m Kranzle Hose
5m additional high pressure hose
5l ValetPro Citrus Pre-wash

I paid £290 which I think is a pretty good deal?


----------



## Raj24v

How much are those Wheel Woolies guys? And best place to get them?


----------



## Fairtony

Came home to a very generous set of products, sent to test from Ash at Bear Car Care. Can already say that the products have lovely scent and high quality sprayers (I'm a huge fan of a good atomising sprayer)
Was hoping to give it a whirl today but with the winds being so high and constant spitting, it may be a few days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony

Also found this in some packaging from a recent Jayswax order. It's tyre dressing I think. But isn't it just the most adorable little sprayer!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## q5man

iain3915 said:


> I was browsing on Facebook Marketplace today and spotted a Kranzle K7 and I couldn't resist any longer! So I picked up this lot today:
> 
> 
> 
> Kranzle K7 (3 months old apparently)
> Kranzle Lance and Foam Bottle
> Additional Lance with quick connects
> 10m Kranzle Hose
> 5m additional high pressure hose
> 5l ValetPro Citrus Pre-wash
> 
> I paid £290 which I think is a pretty good deal?


That is a good deal mate, cracking machine


----------



## stonejedi

A glass polishing pad and glass polish from carpro also some Hydro lite to try out...also Adams tire and rubber cleaner...








.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## washingitagain

Fairtony said:


> Also found this in some packaging from a recent Jayswax order. It's tyre dressing I think. But isn't it just the most adorable little sprayer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should use some on your keyboard!


----------



## Fairtony

washingitagain said:


> You should use some on your keyboard!


Oh god its grim, cant believe I posted a pic of that.
You can see where my priorities are.


----------



## crxftyyy

HydrO2 is class! Glass polish and pad works well too


stonejedi said:


> A glass polishing pad and glass polish from carpro also some Hydro lite to try out...also Adams tire and rubber cleaner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## birel101

New gun for my Kranzle, not used it yet but feels ace in the hand, purchased from Jetwash Direct, very helpful on answering questions from someone like me who hasn't a clue on anything technical










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Two deliveries today..from detailed online and EZ..excellent service from both companies!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

And the 3rd just arrived..forgotten I'd ordered this..mother's fender brush!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

Little eBay bargain jayswax new bubblegum ceramic pro arrived today









Yeah it was ME


----------



## camerashy

Adams Pumpkin Spice QD and Internal Detailer
Zaino Z6
AG UHD Wax Kit for £28.50


----------



## walfice

camerashy said:


> Adams Pumpkin Spice QD and Internal Detailer
> Zaino Z6
> AG UHD Wax Kit for £28.50


When did you order your Adams products? I haven't had an email about delivery yet.


----------



## camerashy

walfice said:


> When did you order your Adams products? I haven't had an email about delivery yet.


Order placed on Tuesday and on Wednesday received an email from Adams saying they were on their way.


----------



## Jack R

Just ordered this to try


----------



## iain3915

birel101 said:


> New gun for my Kranzle, not used it yet but feels ace in the hand, purchased from Jetwash Direct, very helpful on answering questions from someone like me who hasn't a clue on anything technical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. May I ask what it cost?

What Kranzle are you using and what nozzle will you use with this?


----------



## birel101

The gun and wand was £170 something with free delivery but I had a couple extra connectors supplied that I needed so came to £183. Using it with a Kranzle K10 122 TS and using thea white 40 degree nozzle, coming from a Karcher I feel very spoilt!


----------



## Peter77

Finally got my mitts on some Adams pumpkin spice. Smells divine. Top up of Adams blue shampoo. And a new QR lance and nozzle set


----------



## Mikej857

Yet another small delivery from Kevin at hbsauce

The orange synth 6 has a little surprise half way through the wax and was Limted to 12 pots of this colour ect

The phsyco Marvin is the twin for the mucky marvins he did a few months ago that I have the twin pots of and stinks of coffee where are mucky Marvin is tea scented
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

rob267 said:


> Time to sort my windscreen out.
> Hopefully i will get rid of the wiper arc scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Worked wonders on my windscreen! I had wiper arcs and some light pitting. 95% of which was removed using Ceriglass, a 3 inch rayon pad, drill adapter and 18V makita cordless drill.

My advice is make sure you get a thoroughly good clean of your windscreen done first. 0000 grade wire wool with strong APC and then a clay and panel wipe is highly recommended. After that, just work in small sections(I divided my windscreen into a 3x3 grid and did one section at a time), go slow with an even pressure and don't use too much supplemental wetting agent. The glass won't heat up that much if you keep moving so you don't need to cool it as aggressively as some might suggest. You can always touch the glass periodically to check the temp. It's also good to work in the shade if you can.


----------



## birel101

Peter77 said:


> Finally got my mitts on some Adams pumpkin spice. Smells divine. Top up of Adams blue shampoo. And a new QR lance and nozzle set


I love this shampoo, doesn't last long though as I probably put way to much in the bucket :speechles


----------



## coldflame90

Auto Finesse Aqua Coat x3
Auto Finesse Iron Out x2
Auto Finesse Imperial Wheel Cleaner x2

The aqua coat is awesome used it on my impreza my girlfriends a3 sline and my dads Porsche


----------



## camerashy

AG UHD Wax Kit arrived today proper packaging and sealed off the Bay for £28.50 bargain


----------



## Short1e

Arrived on Friday from Prestige Car Care

Love new Adams Goodies


----------



## Bristle Hound

750ml bottle of Sonax BSD :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

camerashy said:


> AG UHD Wax Kit arrived today proper packaging and sealed off the Bay for £28.50 bargain


Proper bargain that Dave.

Let me know your thoughts, even though I don't need ANYMORE wax!!


----------



## camerashy

Neil, tried it out today, finished off with Megs Ultimate Detailer, the wax smells like AF Spirit, easy to apply (dampened the applicator as recommended) left for 10 minutes and a doddle to remove....so easy.
Left a lovely smooth, reflective finish waiting to see if it improves and/or darkens the paintwork in the morning after its cured properly.
It’s on my list of keepers already


----------



## nbray67

Well, thx to Dave (camerashy), I finally collected this little beauty from the sorting office today.
New and sealed and well packaged by the seller. £28.50 seems a nice price compared to other re-sellers.


----------



## camerashy

Looking good, Neil, glad it arrived safe and look forward to your thoughts on it.


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## AudiPhil

My first of two deliveries recently 
Some treats from https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/ really looking forward to using these  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

And the second from https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/ was soft 99 fusso wax for the old mans Audi A1 hopefully this will keep it protected for the winter and some FK1000p which I've bought mainly to use on wheels after reading some good reviews 








Now all I need to do is make time to put all these to good use

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Phil, you will certainly enjoy the Adams International and be glad that you purchased 2 bottles. I went back for a second one after trying it out.


----------



## Kenan

Phil, I would also try the Fusso on the wheels. Iv had the FK100p on my wheels, paint, glass and lights with great success also. 2 great products

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

camerashy said:


> Phil, you will certainly enjoy the Adams International and be glad that you purchased 2 bottles. I went back for a second one after trying it out.





Kenan said:


> Phil, I would also try the Fusso on the wheels. Iv had the FK100p on my wheels, paint, glass and lights with great success also. 2 great products
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave and Kenan. 
Dave I've bought a few Adams products recently and I've been really impressed (although my knowledge of products is very limited compared to alot of members of this forum.)
Kenan, thanks for the info I'll definetly give it a go. :thumb:


----------



## Mikej857

Today's delivery the waxbrain Oktoberfest a work of art and they smell awesome both waxes are the same blend but different scents
























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Another day another delivery

I couldn't resist this one from ODK a little Halloween special, how Dan manages to make a 150ml wax for £20 that performs as well as these I have no idea

It's smells awesome and if show scene is anything to go by its gonna be a great wax

Collection is getting out of hand again, I've invested in a bigger fridge, I have it set on zero in the current climate its literally just a statue cabinet to keep all the waxes together but I've run out of room and I'm having to move less rare waxes from the fridge to put the Limted editions in the fridge























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam

I promised myself no more wax,but had to get this for my collection....!


----------



## BruceVolvo

*Treated Myself*

And now this package from Damian at Qwashers is on paper worth more than my car

Kranzle 1152TST with Vario and Dirt Killer minus the Kranzle trigger










Obsessed trigger, lance package etc with two spare quick connects one already fitted to my snow foam lance and one for a shorti vario i've already got



http://imgur.com/uKMSdEp


All ready to test out in the morning 

Edit, how do you get your pics to appear in the thread?


----------



## Justbaldchris

Today I purchased a Kranzle K1050TS and Meguiers clay bar - would have got another foam lance but missed the delivery deadline....Will have to break out the knackered Karcher for snow foam..


----------



## bigbruiser

BruceVolvo said:


> And now this package from Damian at Qwashers is on paper worth more than my car
> 
> Kranzle 1152TST with Vario and Dirt Killer minus the Kranzle trigger
> 
> [
> 
> Obsessed trigger, lance package etc with two spare quick connects one already fitted to my snow foam lance and one for a shorti vario i've already got


Hope it all works, don't think i ever regretted using a company as much as them :wall:

The kranzle on the other hand is a tank im sure you will have so much fun :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Fairtony

Got this bundle off eBay for ~£35. Pretty happy with that. Really didn't need the wax, but it's "signed limited edition" whatever that means.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony

Also got a small order from Detailed Online.

Pumpkin spice interior dressing, bonfire toffee air freshener (which I wanna drink it smells so good!) and an applicator. 
They even threw in a revised formula of their Italian Leather air freshener after I spoke with them, following my last purchase.


----------



## Shopnshine

Fairtony said:


> Got this bundle off eBay for ~£35. Pretty happy with that. Really didn't need the wax, but it's "signed limited edition" whatever that means.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From memory, Skill Candy was produced and given to the top Dodo Juice reseller at the time? I4Detailing rings a bell?

Maybe Matt or the Dodo Juice guys can confirm this for you.


----------



## Mart987

Recieved a monthly ‘waxpack’ box. Completely underwhelmed with what I recieved.


----------



## DetailedOnline

Bizcam said:


> I promised myself no more wax,but had to get this for my collection....!


Great to see you received the items safe and sound :thumb: The question now is, will you use the wax or not :lol: Would be great if you could let us know how you get on with the Sio2 detailer too :thumb:



Fairtony said:


> Also got a small order from Detailed Online.
> 
> Pumpkin spice interior dressing, bonfire toffee air freshener (which I wanna drink it smells so good!) and an applicator.
> They even threw in a revised formula of their Italian Leather air freshener after I spoke with them, following my last purchase.


Thanks for the order again :thumb: We're really pleased with how the bonfire toffee came out. I'll make sure i get an Sio2 detailer sample sent out with your next order


----------



## Fairtony

Mart987 said:


> Recieved a monthly 'waxpack' box. Completely underwhelmed with what I recieved.


do you have a pic of what you got? I always like the pricepoint on those waxpacks. And it is nice to get lots of samples to try. only thing that I wouldn't like is the miniature wax tubs. anything smaller than 150ml is to annoying for me to use, and get the applicator actually in the thing.


----------



## dannnylee

Got a link for this?


Fairtony said:


> Got this bundle off eBay for ~£35. Pretty happy with that. Really didn't need the wax, but it's "signed limited edition" whatever that means.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam

DetailedOnline said:


> Great to see you received the items safe and sound :thumb: The question now is, will you use the wax or not :lol: Would be great if you could let us know how you get on with the Sio2 detailer too :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for the order again :thumb: We're really pleased with how the bonfire toffee came out. I'll make sure i get an Sio2 detailer sample sent out with your next order


Probably not, may have to get another when available. Will definitely give the detailer try.


----------



## Fairtony

dannnylee said:


> Got a link for this?
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


It was an auction , but good idea to keep an eye out for bundles going up every now n again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceVolvo

bigbruiser said:


> Hope it all works, don't think i ever regretted using a company as much as them :wall:
> 
> That supprises me, found both Damian and Alison very helpful, to the extent I was inquiring about a suitable extension lead and Damian suggested he could fit a 2.5mm 10m power lead, all fitted and works a treat


----------



## Jonnybbad

With the array of waxes on offer this Halloween decided the only 1 to buy was the waxes junkies offering nice limited edition

Blue outer layer with a nice red centre the scent is sublime my first purchase from waxed junkies so looking forward to giving it a run out
















Yeah it was ME


----------



## JayMac

Just had this delivered after hearing so much about it on here lately.. £8.99 delivered on amazon with prime!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

JayMac said:


> Just had this delivered after hearing so much about it on here lately.. £8.99 delivered on amazon with prime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did exactly the same! :thumb:


----------



## Ghostrider

Some random stuff


----------



## Hereisphilly

Nice little delivery from Wax planet









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Great service from Jeff at Prestige Car Care










and some Masterson Goodies from Prestige to test out










and some new for the compressor from Snap On


----------



## alfajim

Done the old ecp 2 cp4l trick and got some polymer net shield (I'm a big fan of this) and some spray and seal.12% off too.


----------



## bigbruiser

alfajim said:


> Done the old ecp 2 cp4l trick and got some polymer net shield (I'm a big fan of this) and some spray and seal.12% off too.


use amazon for PSN FYI much better price :thumb:


----------



## alfajim

£12.54 delivered on cp4l.


----------



## Fairtony

alfajim said:


> £12.54 delivered on cp4l.


What size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Fairtony said:


> What size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


340ml.
Happy as it's bigger than the one I picked up originally, from another seller.


----------



## bigbruiser

CPL is 250ml they dont stock 340ML hence amazon work out more product for £1.95 more


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Short1e said:


> Great service from Jeff at Prestige Car Care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some Masterson Goodies from Prestige to test out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some new for the compressor from Snap On


boom :detailer:


----------



## alfajim

bigbruiser said:


> CPL is 250ml they dont stock 340ML hence amazon work out more product for £1.95 more


Well they do stock the bigger size because that's the one I got.


----------



## CharliesTTS

A little delivery from detailed online










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomstephens89

Got me a pot of Bilt Hamber Finis wax today from elite car care. Also a Kranzle M2000 short gun.


----------



## MrG47

Autoglym Autogloss rinse. 
I am surprised no one else ever mentions it. 
It is really good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony

MrG47 said:


> Autoglym Autogloss rinse.
> I am surprised no one else ever mentions it.
> It is really good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the same type of product as EZ carcare InstaGloss? I've got 5L coming (bought in a bundle) and don't really know what to do with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomstephens89

Little Bilt Hamber shelf refill!

5ltr jerrycan auto-foam
5ltr auto-wheel
5ltr-jerrycan-surfex-HD	
cleanser-polish
auto-wash 1ltr
atom-mac 300ml


----------



## bigbruiser

alfajim said:


> Well they do stock the bigger size because that's the one I got.


would you be so kind to look at your order and post the product code, for no other reason apart from i can order one :thumb:


----------



## mokkaman

Hi All,Ordered the big Christmas box from AUTOGLANZ.having used some of there products before,looking forward togetting them.The only downside is the rain from now till spring,hey ho still ican stock up now whilst on offer.Cheers Andy:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## alfajim

bigbruiser said:


> would you be so kind to look at your order and post the product code, for no other reason apart from i can order one :thumb:


That's the thing, I though I know I'm right. Got the can out the cupboard, checked the label against the order. Big can, code sticker was the same on the can as the order. Order said 215ml. So maybe they'd run out of small tins or their website needs updating.


----------



## Short1e

Few more bits from Wax Planet










and PVS sent me some air fresheners to try out


----------



## markcaughey

Treated myself to some new tyre dressing. My CarPro Pearl was running low, I had heard rave reviews about PNEU.

It bloody better be good considering the price !


----------



## AnthonyUK

I splashed out on some Trim max as discoloured trim is a bugbear.


----------



## camerashy

ODK Revere Wax arrived today look forward to seeing the finish on Navarro Blue.


----------



## Sheffpolo

Building the collection up slowly























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Nice collection, mate, AG UHD should be centre stage though lol


----------



## nbray67

Cheers for the speedy delivery Jeff.

Looking forward to giving this a go over the coming weeks, the smell is devine!









Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## e60530i

Autosmart tardis, g101,duet and red 7. All 5 litre containers


----------



## Marc2004

Another couple of towels........not sure how many I need but I’m heading to a full washing machine load when it’s was time :lol:


----------



## Prestige car care shop

nbray67 said:


> Cheers for the speedy delivery Jeff.
> 
> Looking forward to giving this a go over the coming weeks, the smell is devine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


Very welcome my friend & enjoy


----------



## birel101

Prestige car care shop said:


> Very welcome my friend & enjoy


I had the cars and coffee last week, I usually use optimum spray wax but after using the Adams detail spray the wife walked up to the car in a car park and said wow! It seems to give a fantastic shine and smells great too.


----------



## Prestige car care shop

birel101 said:


> I had the cars and coffee last week, I usually use optimum spray wax but after using the Adams detail spray the wife walked up to the car in a car park and said wow! It seems to give a fantastic shine and smells great too.


Glad you like it dude, if you like the Cars & Coffee one you will love the international. Pumpkin spice detail spray however is by far my favourite scent detail spray


----------



## Cyclonetog

Got a 2L pump sprayer from Homebase. It was something like £3.47 at the till. Ours is one of the closing down stores. I think there are a few.


----------



## Short1e

Ordered from Prestige Car Care from the new Masterson's Range, for it to arrive on my desk for lunchtime today!

Cracking service from Jeff every time :thumb:


----------



## AudiPhil

Short1e said:


> Ordered from Prestige Car Care from the new Masterson's Range, for it to arrive on my desk for lunchtime today!
> 
> Cracking service from Jeff every time :thumb:


A nice delivery to start the week! :thumb:


----------



## Mitch8

Gyeon MOHS 50ml for £19 on eBay (brand new)


----------



## topgun23

Mitch8 said:


> Gyeon MOHS 50ml for £19 on eBay (brand new)


Bargain that - £70 odd quid normally

Gyeon MOHS:thumb:


----------



## Sim

topgun23 said:


> Bargain that - £70 odd quid normally
> 
> Gyeon MOHS:thumb:


Putting 2 and 2 together it's from a VERY trusted retailer on here too :thumb:


----------



## Brad-ST

Express sealant and spotless glass cleaner Fromm infinity Wax, looking forward to see how they perform as I’m usually slightly disappointed with glass cleaners other than ODK Optics & Stoner InvisiGlass


----------



## Sim

Mitch8 said:


> Gyeon MOHS 50ml for £19 on eBay (brand new)


Just pulled the trigger myself, thanks


----------



## Mitch8

Sim said:


> Putting 2 and 2 together it's from a VERY trusted retailer on here too :thumb:


Yeh the label stated where from :thumb:


----------



## cadmunkey

Mitch8 said:


> Yeh the label stated where from :thumb:


Are the missing applicators (suede?) easy to get hold of?


----------



## nbray67

Mitch8 said:


> Gyeon MOHS 50ml for £19 on eBay (brand new)


Cheers pal. Just grabbed myself one of those bargains.


----------



## Demetrios72

Got a bottle of Purify & Blizzard Snow foam , buy one get one free - Obsession Wax :thumb:


----------



## Sim

cadmunkey said:


> Are the missing applicators (suede?) easy to get hold of?


These?

https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/gyeon-q2m-applicator-suedes
https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/gyeon-q2m-applicator-block


----------



## robwils

Rollers for my wheel cleaning table.....

[EDIT.. why don't my pics show, just attach ?]










(Edit : Sorted for you buddy - BH)


----------



## HarveyTT

Direct hoses - All Black 9 pressure washer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iannidan

Took advantage of the Amdetails 30% off, am bubbles, snowfoam wheel cleaner, screen wash, ez detail brush, and some applicators.


----------



## Leebo310

HarveyTT said:


> Direct hoses - All Black 9 pressure washer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good stuff, I'm loving mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head

some pads and at long last a dolly for the metroblaster, should stop the F(*^^$&^ thing from falling over.


----------



## camerashy

ODK Revere Wax 100ml having bought the 30ml last week and been mightily impressed together with ODK Gloss Enhancer, which over the top of Revere looks epic.


----------



## mikster

camerashy said:


> ODK Revere Wax 100ml having bought the 30ml last week and been mightily impressed together with ODK Gloss Enhancer, which over the top of Revere looks epic.


Gloss enhancher or entourage is better?


----------



## camerashy

mikster said:


> Gloss enhancher or entourage is better?


I went for Gloss Enhancer on top of Revere and am very pleased with the final results.


----------



## Coachman

Just placed a order, very excited to try some of these out on my daily and of course my classic 1966 mustang:

Adam's Rinseless Car Wash × 1


Adam's New Ceramic Boost 2.0 × 1

Adam's NEW Tire & Rubber Cleaner × 1

Adam's H2O Guard & Gloss × 1

Adam's Wash & Wax × 1


----------



## bill6570

Today?
1. Sonax profiline perfect finish
2. Sonax profiline cutmax


----------



## Leezo

I've just had my recent delivery of
Auto Allure luxallure 
Auto Allure Celator 
Auto Allure bright tyres
Auto Allure amaranth 

So far have been impressed with these products as I'm usually a Autoglym man, just the offers they had at the time was too good to pass up.

Are they still active on here at all now?


----------



## Sheffpolo

Few more products to try
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakkenbus

Few autoglanz bits for the winter.
1L of apc (infinite) and 1L of citrus pre wash (spritzer).
Picked up a bottle of their new prizm "hybrid ceramic wax", from reading the bottle it can be applied like wetcoat or hydro2lite so I'm interested to see how this performs.


----------



## iannidan

This was haul from Am Details black Friday weekend.


----------



## fabionvieira

Bought some carpro hydro2 lite and some valetpro bilberry wheels from Clean your car.


----------



## Matt_e

few bits from Revive

wheel cleaner
bug & grime remover 
polish
Interior detailer
spray wax


----------



## Peter77

Matt_e said:


> few bits from Revive
> 
> wheel cleaner
> bug & grime remover
> polish
> Interior detailer
> spray wax


They look ace. Such a unique brand style. Very different from others

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pump




----------



## Mitch8

Few bits to try from Motor Geek


----------



## idrobbo

Bought some more BH Autofoam, ONR, Angelwax H2Go, just waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Mikej857

Little delivery from Dan at ODK this morning from the black Friday sale

The orange wax is a group wax onky avaliable through the social media group

They have Dan's siginture stunning scents that smell awesome
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kam09

Couple of unbranded mf wash mitts at about £2.54 each via snail mail from shores afar :doublesho


----------



## CharliesTTS

Bouncers Mystery box plus a Banana Edition D&D










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robwils

Mitch8 said:


> Few bits to try from Motor Geek


Let us know how you rate bead maker, looked myself but out of stock.


----------



## pt1

Mitchell & king system x kit









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

This arrived earlier, looking forward to trying it out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikster

Bilt Hamber ds wax, Auto qd and auto wheel. Great products


----------



## AudiPhil

My Black Friday week purchases:
































Now I need to find the time to use them all and hide them away from the wife!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch8

robwils said:


> Let us know how you rate bead maker, looked myself but out of stock.


Prestige Car Care should be stocking it shortly :thumb:


----------



## Mitch8

Took delivery of this bundle from Polished Bliss - Took advantage of the Gyeon offer they have on.

Thanks for the free Bathe+ :thumb:


----------



## saul

Deal of the day via Amazon.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## idrobbo

My order from Perfectly Cleaned, hope it will see me through winter


----------



## camerashy

That’s a very nice haul, AudiPhil.


----------



## kylehastings1

Just put an order in for Rupes UHS with some pads for the lhr15mk2, lhr75E and 40mm ibrid pads.
Hoping it'll do as a great 1 step for my girlfriends car as it's super hard paint (Mercedes) and the usual combo for mine (bmw) doesn't cut it ! And I thought mines had hard paint 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

camerashy said:


> That's a very nice haul, AudiPhil.


Thanks Dave, a bit more than I intended to purchase! Looking forward to trying them all out and doing my best to resist looking at the Christmas deals....... I must resist!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Valetpro Citrus Pre Wash - 5 litre's :thumb:


----------



## CharliesTTS

A few nice bits from Alien-magic:










And this:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idrobbo

Oops, ordered same thing from 2 places, gotone of these yesterday, senior moment!


----------



## Mitch8

Bought some Griots from Prestige this morning :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer

CharliesTTS said:


> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you get round to using the gazebo can you let me know what you think of it. I've been thinking about getting one for awhile. I need to know if it's possible to put up and down by yourself and how sunproof/waterproof they are.


----------



## CharliesTTS

GSVHammer said:


> When you get round to using the gazebo can you let me know what you think of it. I've been thinking about getting one for awhile. I need to know if it's possible to put up and down by yourself and how sunproof/waterproof they are.


No problem, will do! I've only had a quick look so far..1st impression is that it's very well made..it's also fairly heavy..I'm also hoping to be able to put it up on my own!

I've seen other forum members recommend it previously!


----------



## spyk3d

Picked up a few bits recently. Many thanks to PolishedBliss and RaceGlaze. :thumb:


----------



## jonnyw59

This arrived yesterday. I just wish I could get some spare time to actually wash the car!!


----------



## Bristle Hound

For doing the under arches on the wife's new Captur :thumb:


----------



## Peter77

jonnyw59 said:


> This arrived yesterday. I just wish I could get some spare time to actually wash the car!!


Where did you get the MTM PF22 from buddy. Import?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WookieCookies

1. 30 ML Dodo Juice Blue Velvet
2. Dodo Mini Finger Applicator


Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch8

Peter77 said:


> Where did you get the MTM PF22 from buddy. Import?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excel Detailing will be supplying these shortly.


----------



## jonnyw59

Peter77 said:


> Where did you get the MTM PF22 from buddy. Import?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bought the lot from the states bud.


----------



## Cyclonetog

Drove across to Perfectly Cleaned and picked up a 5l surfex hd, 300ml auto wash, 2 of their cheap detailing brushes and a bottle of ODK cabin scent.


----------



## mikster

Cyclonetog said:


> Drove across to Perfectly Cleaned and picked up a 5l surfex hd, 300ml auto wash, 2 of their cheap detailing brushes and a bottle of ODK cabin scent.


Great stuff :buffer:


----------



## Cyclonetog

Yep, seem like nice people too. 
Unfortunately Dave was away today so I didn't get chance to pick his brains but I got the impression they're more than happy to help.


----------



## Mitch8

Delivery from Excel Detailing Supplies


----------



## Mikej857

Just a small delivery from autoglanz of the new prism hybrid ceramic qd, was a no brainer really with the sale on

Had a little delivery from infinity wax as well

I have to hand it to these guys on the delivery service, from order to delivery in 2 days and emails to confirm delivery and expected delivery time, the delivery costs were no different to the companies currently taking 7-14 days to get deliveries out to me, some I've waited longer than this and actually forgot I've ordered something its taken that long to arrive and your having to chase them to find out where orders are which is a shame, the products maybe outstanding but if I can't rely on a delivery time I won't order again

I think some have lost sight of the customer service element of the industry, in an over saturated market its something that makes the guys that get it right stand out and means I'll keep ordering time and time again









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam

For my New M140i leather.


----------



## Mark R5

Treated myself to a 50ml pot of Swissvax BoS from Polished Bliss.


----------



## Mikej857

Just a little something from Jason at jays wax










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

Just a little purchase from the man that is Dooka, Dooka fix Dooka fix Dooka fix Ahhhhhhh time for a nap....


----------



## Brad-ST

Just ordered myself a bottle of Sonax 04 06, Orange & White hex logic pad & BH medium clay bar ready to tackle the awful swirling on my ST


----------



## AS_BO

Ordered a lot of stuff to replenish supplies

5 litre Auto Foam
5 litre Surfex HD
5 litre Korrosol
Auto Wash
Couple of BH Clay Bars

Pet hair brush
4 kwazar pro trigger sprayers
IK Multi 1.5 litre pressure sprayer

Due to arrive next Tuesday


----------



## Galley

New car ordered and due for delivery in mid January so new washmitts, glass sealant, and a bottle of C2v3 arrived today.

AM Detailing claybar ordered for the initial cleaning after collection.
(Dealer will be instructed to leave it untouched of course)









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

Nice little delivery from Mitchell and King


----------



## robtech

rupes ibred
trools breath
wheel woolies
finger wax applicators
gteqnic trim restorer
snow foam gun
hozelock pico karcher adaptor

all that at 5am on ebay


----------



## Alex_225

Well I started my cousin on the right foot this year, he's got his first car and asked for some detailing gear for Christmas. Bought him a few Dodo Juice bits as their stuff is usually good and often really easy to use.

Couldn't resist a little panel pot for myself though!


----------



## astormatt

Picked up a few bits from County Detailing Supplies earlier....

2 x 4” flexipads finishing pads
2 x 4” flexipads polishing pads
Angelwax Ti-22 titanium spray sealant 
Bilt Hamber Auto Wash 
Couple of rolls of masking tape


----------



## Sharpy296

Actually bought the wax a little while ago but it arrived today and the wheel things were a recent purchase.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WookieCookies

Sharpy296 said:


> Actually bought the wax a little while ago but it arrived today and the wheel things were a recent purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those wheel guards look amazing someone knows the pain!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross

Waxaddict Quartz 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Nice delivery from Andy at Clean Your Ride










And some more new goodies to try out from Prestige Car Care


----------



## gargreen7

Gone for the Detailing Online Christmas mystery box today, I’ll keep you updated with what I get inside.


----------



## pxr5

Fought through the horrendous Christmas traffic to collect this from Halfords. A snip at £36. Ordered on line and collected, but noticed on the shelves in store it was marked up at £42. Got both of these already, but couldn't resist at this price and I had a £20 voucher, so only £16. Bag is very nice too.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=410624


----------



## Jonnybbad

Came home from work to this little gem another limited edition added to the collection


----------



## iCraig

Not got any pictures but I picked up an AG Instadry and an AG spray bottle from my local motor factors who kindly get things I want from the local AG rep as he won’t sell directly to me.


----------



## Mikej857

Seems santa was listening and read my letter thus year, came home to an early prezzie from Jay

Yes the 5th anniversary wax









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1

Christmas has started early this year for me with a nice delivery from Dan at ODK this week :argie:


----------



## idrobbo

I took advantage of the Halfords offer


----------



## mikster

Welshquattro1 said:


> Christmas has started early this year for me with a nice delivery from Dan at ODK this week :argie:


Wow really nice.
What is the limited ed wax?


----------



## Mikej857

Welshquattro1 said:


> Christmas has started early this year for me with a nice delivery from Dan at ODK this week :argie:


I may or may not have been so jel of that 200ml wax devil that I was straight on to Mr ODK and one will be winging it way to the collection along with a little something something 

So a big thank you for revealing this little beauty

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

Bought the Autoglym UHD Collection from Halfords - aready have the UHD shampoo, but thought £36 for the shampoo + wax was pretty decent 

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

Auto Finesse Aqua Coat £11 from carparts4less using discount code. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alanalan

Carpro Essence from Slims Detailing.


----------



## Fairtony

Radish293 said:


> Auto Finesse Aqua Coat £11 from carparts4less using discount code.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


wow I had no idea it had gotten so cheap!

buying!


----------



## pt1

Wax planet Armageddon,expression,poly gloss and shell shock.these products seriously impressive and all at a good price.got some soft 99 water block too

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Some High Definition Detailings TFR and Wheel Shampoo


----------



## Peirre

Bought one of those 2800w pet blowers off eBay


----------



## Bristle Hound

Radish293 said:


> Auto Finesse Aqua Coat £11 from carparts4less using discount code.


If anyone else is interested :thumb:
https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?552997150&0&cc5_103


----------



## Radish293

Bristle Hound said:


> If anyone else is interested :thumb:
> 
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?552997150&0&cc5_103


Discount code ends tonight

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Radish293 said:


> Discount code ends tonight
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What discount code is it buddy as £11 delivered is a bargain I'll take up.


----------



## Radish293

nbray67 said:


> What discount code is it buddy as £11 delivered is a bargain I'll take up.


Pretty much all the Auto Finesse products are cheap at the moment especially with the discount code BYE18. 
In case you didn't know Carparts4less has a rubbish search function. Search Euro carparts for the item code and paste it to search.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WP-UK

Radish293 said:


> Pretty much all the Auto Finesse products are cheap at the moment especially with the discount code BYE18.
> In case you didn't know Carparts4less has a rubbish search function. Search Euro carparts for the item code and paste it to search.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for this. I've just treated myself to quite a few bits for just under £60. Same items on AF website came to nearly £100!


----------



## nbray67

Radish293 said:


> Pretty much all the Auto Finesse products are cheap at the moment especially with the discount code BYE18.
> In case you didn't know Carparts4less has a rubbish search function. Search Euro carparts for the item code and paste it to search.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cheers pal.

Ordered.


----------



## sbrocks

Just ordered the Carbon Collective Hex15 DA to replace my trusty Porter Cable.... had a few CC bits for Xmas and as such had a 10% discount code so saved a few £££’s of the listed price. Also got their large detailing bag to keep it in! Looking forward to trying it out and will update here with my findings as there’s not much info online about the machine yet.


----------



## EGMW

Caiman clay bar and mit. 
Trying out the new compound systems heard the cut was mad anyone tried the Caiman brand? Hard to find but seen on completemotoring hopefully arrive for the weekend


----------



## garage_dweller

Bought some more spring clips to make another bottle holder for my collection of Adams bottles. Like the one I made below but with wider clips and this one will hold 10 bottles.

Also bought a set of hose-eez










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmh93

CarPro Elixir - used it for the first time over the weekend and impressed at how easy it was to use. Gloss is good too!


----------



## dave-g

Went and picked up one of the autoglym uhd kits from halfords!


----------



## Kenan

dave-g said:


> Went and picked up one of the autoglym uhd kits from halfords!


I'm trying my best to resist picking one up . .

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

Kenan said:


> I'm trying my best to resist picking one up . .
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Me too. I would like wax but wasn't that impressed by the shampoo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

Ordered these off Amazon around the beginning of December. Not realising at the time that they were being shipped from China, I forgot about them until they landed on my desk this afternoon :lol:


----------



## Commander2874

Bought a few item's from the carpro website who were doing a Christmas offer last week

Ech20
Reload
Reset 
Autofoam 
Elixir

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225

Thought I'd spoil myself for the new year! haha










Bit of a novelty but thought it'd be quite cool on my desk in my man cave!


----------



## virgiltracey

managed to bag a bit of a bargain at the Halfords clearance shelf last night... 150g pot with two applicators and AG microfiber included!


----------



## iCraig

virgiltracey said:


> managed to bag a bit of a bargain at the Halfords clearance shelf last night... 150g pot with two applicators and AG microfiber included!


Bargain considering they used to charge £45+ for it and it's still a great Wax too!


----------



## Andyblue

virgiltracey said:


> managed to bag a bit of a bargain at the Halfords clearance shelf last night... 150g pot with two applicators and AG microfiber included!


That's a cracking price - you've got a good wax there :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer

Ive bought this lot over the last month.

The first was from Carchem.
1900:1 Shampoo
De-Icer
IPA
Odour Eliminator
Anti Fog










Some Angelwax Products to try.

Perfect Polish
Micro Cleanse
Clarity
And 2 Rag Company Black Diamond Glass Towels. (These look and feel the same as my cheaper towels apart from been black and not blue. I'll see if they peform any different.










And finaly some Farecla 3" / 75mm pads to try.

Yellow medium pads, these feel firm in the hand.
Black finishing pads.










That should keep me going this year as I have loads of other detailing products so shouldn't run out of anything. So far I've resited the temptation to purchase Farecla G3 compound , paste wax and Britemax Vantage wax.
Really need to get my wheels refurbished and looking at a 3m x 6m Gazebo to polish under.
Just go to keep telling myself I don't need anymore products! The Force is weak in this one. :lol:


----------



## Scomar44

Bought a few items from Clean your Car this week.

Gyeon wetcoat 

Gyeon Bathe

Gyeon wash mitt 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

So I didn't resist the Autoglym UHD wax offer at Halfords (I blame forensic detailing channel, oh and here of course). 

The way I justified it to myself is at £36 it's *only* £20 for the wax, £10 for the shampoo and £6 for the microfibre and wax applicator. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch8

Well not bought, but won from the 12 days of Christmas.

One of my prizes have arrived from Prestige Car Care - Cant wait to try these out!


----------



## Andy1972

just succumbed to a new Karcher K7 from the outlet for £259 to replace my 10yr old k2. will try it out at the weekend and will us that time to think of the excuse I can give to the wife


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Andy1972 said:


> just succumbed to a new Karcher K7 from the outlet for £259 to replace my 10yr old k2. will try it out at the weekend and will us that time to think of the excuse I can give to the wife


A cracking purchase! I love mine  . Also replaced a more basic Karcher.


----------



## minotaur uk

Got some detailing brushes (5 pack), tar and glue remover and hydrophobe detailer from detailed online...used the 3 for 2 code


----------



## virgiltracey

Just had this delivered - Clas Ohlson 10m Auto Hose reel










Took a punt for £30 and it does feel pretty sturdy out of the box, the hose pipe itself feels pretty basic but I've got a decent Hozelock one that I can try and get in there at some point if i find it's needed.


----------



## Mitch8

Again... Won not bought

My other prize from Slims Detailing turned up today too :doublesho

WOW WOW WOW

Thank you so much for Detailing World and Slims for this great prize, and the opportunity to win such an incredible bundle


----------



## Peter77

Some nice stuff from infinity wax. And the MTM PF22 foam cannon, been wanting one for ages 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markcaughey

Many Pluffle towels from In2 Detailing


----------



## spyk3d

A few recent purchases.

Many Thanks to Jeff for the goodies from the Mystery Box and the International Detail Spray.



















Also took advantage of the Halfords offer on UHD.


----------



## AudiPhil

Took advantage of https://detailedonline.co.uk/ discount after Christmas with this lot:








And a Adams Mystery box from Jeff @ 
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/









The garage is looking pretty well stocked up after Black Friday deals, pre Christmas deals and this latest delivery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

Not purchased by me but by my girlfriend for christmas, delivered today. 
Can't wait to try these two out.

Untitled by Focus Togger, on Flickr


----------



## mikster

Koch Chemie Green star
Koch Chemie speed glass cleaner
Koch Chemie protector wax
Koch Chemie nano magic schampoo


----------



## WristyManchego

Picked up...

1 tub of Beadmaker - for further testing after the 16oz just about evaporated.

A bushel of Rag Company Creature towels - my go-to dual purpose towel for polish removal.

A grenade of 3D One - for testing however, for the price landed in OZ it will need to correct and shine its ass off.

One sachet of Cquartz UK 3.0 - to throw down on a 20 hour detailed 6 year old Grand Cherokee. Can now sell it as a 2018 plate.


----------



## Krakkenbus

Ordered a BigBoi BlowR Buddi - they haven't left down under yet but il hopefully get it in three or four weeks.


----------



## minimadmotorman

A new bucket and grit guard


----------



## Nidge76

Some Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel to try out. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Took up the great CP4L offer on this 1ltr of AF Aqua Coat and will give it a blast over the weekend if time and weather permit.


----------



## pxr5

Just some boring essentials. 5L of KKD Ferrum and 5 bottles with chemical resistant heads. Interested to see how the Ferrum fairs, as it's quite cheap compared to the big boys - Korrosol etc.


----------



## Short1e

Couple of items arrived this morning

TDG have a crazy sale on so I thought id try a couple of their products










...and a Bruhl MD2800PRO (a cheaper version of the BigBoi BlowR Pro)


----------



## Mikej857

A little eBay bargain from Jayswax 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

Some bits I got in the states. Wanted to buy more but sadly postage is even more of a killer in the USA than in the uk.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knighty1884

On top of this recently.










Need to stop!


----------



## Prestige car care shop

matty.13 said:


> Some bits I got in the states. Wanted to buy more but sadly postage is even more of a killer in the USA than in the uk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank god for prestige )))))


----------



## Polished Adam

Went a bit mad on Clean Your Car last week because I found the detailing world discount code! :lol:


----------



## Sim

matty.13 said:


> Some bits I got in the states. Wanted to buy more but sadly postage is even more of a killer in the USA than in the uk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen these boxes a few times, they look great


----------



## Chris-89

Picked a Valet Pro Foam Blaster today. 

Having never used anything like it before I am interested to see how it performs.


----------



## robtech

Ag UHD wax kit via ebay bnwt from a shop 19 quid inc post 

didnt need it but wanted to try it from the hype and have tried a tiny bit wow ...believe the hype it really is that good


----------



## Radish293

RandomlySet said:


> Ordered these off Amazon around the beginning of December. Not realising at the time that they were being shipped from China, I forgot about them until they landed on my desk this afternoon :lol:


have you got a link for those TIA


----------



## Radish293

nbray67 said:


> Took up the great CP4L offer on this 1ltr of AF Aqua Coat and will give it a blast over the weekend if time and weather permit.


used mine for the first time yesterday. Im impressed, easy to apply and gave good slickness. the car was well protected with DSW so probably didn't need it. but where I did notice the effect was on the wheel barrels which have little protection. 
a nice easy to apply winter top up.


----------



## Stoner

Just bought my first tin of Bar Keepers Friend and tried it on the stainless steel sink in the utility room. I am stunned by the results!

I will certainly use this stuff around the house and any metal that needs rejuvenation, including exhaust tips. Great product - wish I had discovered it sooner


----------



## Jack R

Stoner said:


> Just bought my first tin of Bar Keepers Friend and tried it on the stainless steel sink in the utility room. I am stunned by the results!
> 
> I will certainly use this stuff around the house and any metal that needs rejuvenation, including exhaust tips. Great product - wish I had discovered it sooner


It's great for deep cleaning glass too :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

JR1982 said:


> It's great for deep cleaning glass too :thumb:


Yes - fantastic on windscreens where everything else has failed, to get those baked-on contaminents away and back to clean glass.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

robtech said:


> Ag UHD wax kit via ebay bnwt from a shop 19 quid inc post
> 
> didnt need it but wanted to try it from the hype and have tried a tiny bit wow ...believe the hype it really is that good


You have a link buddy?


----------



## gargreen7

More Detailed Online products turned up today!


----------



## djberney

gargreen7 said:


> More Detailed Online products turned up today!


You said that as if you hadn't ordered them! Is that what you say to the other half? 'They just turned up so I'll have to use them now.' I'll give that a try as I think she's starting to see through me being very lucky in the prize draws.


----------



## gargreen7

She’s roped me in to doing her car this afternoon. A small price to pay.


----------



## Leezo

gargreen7 said:


> More Detailed Online products turned up today!


You've got too much money mate, parcels every other day.

Why you using detailed online when our Autoglym reps based on the industrial estate??

You rating their products??


----------



## gargreen7

I can assure you, lee, I’m done for a while now. For a few weeks anyway. I’m not a fan of autoglym stuff really other than their SRP and HD wax I guess. Everything else I find underwhelming from them. The Detailed Online stuff on the other hand, I’m yet to have a product I dislike.


----------



## Leezo

gargreen7 said:


> I can assure you, lee, I'm done for a while now. For a few weeks anyway. I'm not a fan of autoglym stuff really other than their SRP and HD wax I guess. Everything else I find underwhelming from them. The Detailed Online stuff on the other hand, I'm yet to have a product I dislike.


Then I'll book my car into gar green autos for a spring valet then :lol:
The type r needs a good session on paint correction.


----------



## AudiPhil

Another purchase from DetailedOnline, some much needed dispenser bottles with a couple of ID tags I printed off.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

AudiPhil said:


> Another purchase from DetailedOnline, some much needed dispenser bottles with a couple of ID tags I printed off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the quality of these bottles like?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Kenan said:


> What's the quality of these bottles like?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Very nice, I've got 1 with Nano Sealant in it and it's nice to use, feels nice in the hand with a good trigger


----------



## minotaur uk

My stash from Detailed Online....looking forward to using the SI02 gloss detailer


----------



## AudiPhil

Kenan said:


> What's the quality of these bottles like?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


They feel fine, although I've not tried them yet. They have measures and dilutions ratios printed on them which is very handy.


----------



## Fairtony

Came home to a lovely surprise in the post today. Thanks so much to the guys at Dodo Juice!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gishy

delivery from Slims Detailing today:meguiars yellow bucket with grit guard,auto finesse bucket,barrier grit guard,medium wheel woolie and dooka osha large wash pad.ordered on sat night delivered tues morn and 10% off for first order.


----------



## Turnspleen

looking forward to trying out the Adams car shampoo after seeing good reviews. Probably won't use the bead maker now till the weather starts to get better again, probably could have just waited till then to purchase it but the hype got to me lol didn't smell as good as I was expecting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

Not bought, but a prize. And what a prize it is. 
A special edition Xmas surreal wax from detailed online. So much effort must have been put into making 25 of these all the same. Epic.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Looks nice, one for keeps


----------



## Mikej857

Just a small delivery from Dan at ODK

Limited edition Waxed Devil and the blue wax is a custom I'm currently working on with Dan with a strange spec list 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

Some goodies from DetailedOnline 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Brush set looks decent


----------



## Christian6984

Was at Euro Car Parts picking up some new wipers for my mums car so thought I'd try out some of this. Curiosity got the better of me after reading Shiny's post. Will see how I get on with it after next wash or whether I mix it up with a bit of C2v3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryAllen

Christian6984 said:


> Was at Euro Car Parts picking up some new wipers for my mums car so thought I'd try out some of this. Curiosity got the better of me after reading Shiny's post. Will see how I get on with it after next wash or whether I mix it up with a bit of C2v3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those 2 don't get on apparently if you read the enormous thread on here about BSD being mixed with everything in the history of quick detailers !


----------



## Andyblue

Christian6984 said:


> Was at Euro Car Parts picking up some new wipers for my mums car so thought I'd try out some of this. Curiosity got the better of me after reading Shiny's post. Will see how I get on with it after next wash or whether I mix it up with a bit of C2v3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've mixed successfully with AG Aqua Wax (50/50) and it's a doddle to use and gives great results - I tend to just use it as a drying aid .


----------



## Nidge76

My first purchase from Detailed Online.

Initial impressions are excellent. Bottles look good quality with nice labelling.

I chose lime scent for the interior dressing and banana for the shampoo. Both smell very tasty.


----------



## nbray67

Had these 3 beauts turn up yesterday along with a 'freebie' shampoo from the guys at Detailedonline.

Thanks guys for the shampoo, looking forward to using both products!!


----------



## minimadmotorman

Bought 5l of EZ Car Care fallout remover from eBay £27.99 see if it's any good.


----------



## DanWinfield

Another bottle of greenstar and some aw bilberry wheel cleaner concentrate

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Christian6984

Andyblue said:


> I've mixed successfully with AG Aqua Wax (50/50) and it's a doddle to use and gives great results - I tend to just use it as a drying aid .


ive got some aqux wax, so can give that a try :thumb:


----------



## Radish293

Autoglym UHD wax and shampoo kits at Halfords for £36. Now available on a trade card at £32.40. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tlionhart

I just brought the Metrovac Side-Kick dryer. I also got the additional attachments and hoses for it. It’s an amazing machine! Stupidly, I dropped it from a height! It has held up very well! Few scuffs and a slight dink. It still works, so that’s the important thing. 
Highly recommended. 

I also go the CarPro Hydro foam. An amazing products, especially for winter when full detailing is a little bit tricky in colder weather.


----------



## garage_dweller

Interested to know what additional attachments you got, I have the sidekick and thought the only additional attachment was the crevice tool. I know you can buy hoses but not sure what the point of them is with the sidekick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbel330

Tlionhart said:


> I just brought the Metrovac Side-Kick dryer. I also got the additional attachments and hoses for it. It's an amazing machine! Stupidly, I dropped it from a height! It has held up very well! Few scuffs and a slight dink. It still works, so that's the important thing.
> Highly recommended.
> 
> I also go the CarPro Hydro foam. An amazing products, especially for winter when full detailing is a little bit tricky in colder weather.


How long is the cable on the sidekick mate? Some pictures/videos show it having a very short lead which means a plug dangling around near the paintwork?


----------



## garage_dweller

Cable is 3m, I have it on a long extension lead which is fine as I wouldn’t use it to dry the whole car - that’s not what it’s for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tlionhart

garage_dweller said:


> Cable is 3m, I have it on a long extension lead which is fine as I wouldn't use it to dry the whole car - that's not what it's for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spot on.

I would recommend buying the additional hose for it. Which is 3ft long. (Longer is available -however I don't think longer is required)
I also purchased the nozzle pack. It is possible to do the whole car, but it's time consuming. So you still need to try the car by hand. Brilliant for drying wheels/tyres, door seals, grills/vents, light surrounds, wiper blades, etc. You won't be disappointed. 
You can get the attachments at Slims detailing and clean your car.


----------



## matty.13

Adams shampoo
Adams coating prep
Chemical guys gamma seal
4x rag company pluffle towels
Dooka osha wheel mitt



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbel330

garage_dweller said:


> Cable is 3m, I have it on a long extension lead which is fine as I wouldn't use it to dry the whole car - that's not what it's for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. 3m is great, I'd seen something somewhere online which showed it having a lead that was like 18 inches long, which I thought was rather ridiculous 🤨


----------



## garage_dweller

I think that’s the US version


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J




----------



## Polished Adam

Got this after my litre bottle of Wetcoat lasted me the best part of 6 months. Absolutely love the stuff for maintanence washes


----------



## Kam09

A&J said:


>


Let us know what you think of the detailer..


----------



## A&J

Kam09 said:


> Let us know what you think of the detailer..


I have used it the past weekend and can share some insight but will do a review some later time.

From what I can say is:
- its not your standard QD but a Sio2 spray sealant intended to revive coatings (like Britemax Remax) so you really have to treat it like one
-I applied it by direction on a car not wearing a coating but Fusso. I primed the MF with 4 sprays and wiped it over 1/4 or the roof and instantly removed it with a seperate MF. Its grabby at application but wipes off OK.
- After application the paint is glossier and slicker 
- Havent done a water test yet but I have just poured some distilled water on a part where I applied Feynlab detailer and the part wearing Sonax BSD. The water with BSD sheeted faster.

Thats it for now...like I said Ill do a review on a later date. Its too cold now and its hard to do any water tests in this weather.


----------



## Mikej857

The finished custom arrived today, what a thing of beauty, I asked Dan for a label that wouldn't distract from the fantastic custom painted pot so he suggested ghosting the label and it was exactly what was needed, the label is there but it doesn't stand out and is subtle

After I tested the sample he sent I only had to request one change and that was to deepen the colour a little

The wax spec I asked Dan for was 'I want a pot of lard' so a fairly firm wax with a high oil content that leaves a dripping wet glossy finish with a fruit scent which he's chosen orange

I do have him working on another project now that should look as nice if not nicer












































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Surrey Sam

My throw away comment about saving my Sister some money, on a Land Rover Williams Ceramic Coating for her new Range Rover Sport has now come home to roost. Oh well, that's this weekend taken care of. Still, at least it wasn't my credit card taking a bashing for once, getting supplies in ready for new car delivery day tomorrow.

Product re-orders:
In2Detailing - 5x Edgeless 70/30 470gsm MF's light blue
Bilt Hamber - Korrosol 
Bilt Hamber - Auto Wheel Cleaner
ValetPro - Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
P&S - Bead Maker (inc free Ragcompany Creature MF)
Dr Leather - Advanced Leather Cleaner
Koch Chemie - M2.01
Koch Chemie - H8.02
Auto Finesse - Oblitarate
Britemax - Grime Out

New product trials:
Gtechniq - Crystal Serum Light & Exo v4 (tried C1 & Exo v2 before)
Gtechniq - G1 & G2 Glass Coating 
Gtechniq - i1 ABv2 Smart Fabric 
ODK Wax - Jet Shampoo
ValetPro - Advanced Poisedon Shampoo
Sonax - BSD (trying to mix with Beadmaker?) 
Paragon Microfibre - 10x Premium 70/30 450gsm Blue 40x40
Paragon Microfibre - 10x Premium General Purpose 70/30 300gsm Blue 40x40
Paragon Microfibre - 20x Premium General Purpose 70/30 300gsm Red 32x32
Paragon Microfibre - 5x Fishscale Glass Cloth 70/30 300gsm 40x40 light blue
Paragon Microfibre - 5x Waffle Drying Cloth 70/30 300gsm 40x40 light blue


----------



## AudiPhil

Wow! That's a huge haul. Happy detailing.


----------



## Peirre

Recent purchases inc 
DAS6
EP803 polisher kit
1ltr S80 Black
1ltr S40
A couple of CG cyclone grit guards
A couple of Meguiars wash buckets (making it 4 buckets)


----------



## j3ggo

Kranzle HD7/122 TS


----------



## Bristle Hound

Britemax Pure Max shampoo 473ml :thumb:

£11.96 delivered with 20% discount & free delivery code
Bargain !


----------



## Fairtony

Bristle Hound said:


> Britemax Pure Max shampoo 473ml :thumb:
> 
> £11.96 delivered with 20% discount & free delivery code
> 
> Bargain !


Where from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

Fairtony said:


> Where from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing 
https://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/britemax-pure-max-16oz-c2x22410149
with discount code JAN2019
:thumb:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Some new range Autoglym products, so new they weren't on the shelves at Neath. Had to ask so they got them from the storeroom. Got my 10% AROC discount too


----------



## Andyblue

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Some new range Autoglym products, so new they weren't on the shelves at Neath. Had to ask so they got them from the storeroom. Got my 10% AROC discount too


Be interested on your thoughts on them :thumb:


----------



## AJ_

Some of the new Autoglym stuff from Halfords, Polar Seal and Instadry drying towel. Excited to try them out they look fab!


----------



## Kam09

My bottle of sonax spray and seal arrived after 26 days


----------



## Walesy.

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Some new range Autoglym products, so new they weren't on the shelves at Neath. Had to ask so they got them from the storeroom. Got my 10% AROC discount too





Andyblue said:


> Be interested on your thoughts on them :thumb:


Me too...The UHD wax is defo one of my favourites, loving the finish and ease of use. So keen to learn what the new stuff is like.


----------



## Nick-ST

Just ordered the new Carbon Collective foaming sprayer and their Exfoli-block, will give a review on both once they arrive


----------



## Naddy37

Adams Tyre and Rubber cleaner, and Griots Rinseless Wash n Wax.










And a cordless Henry for the comfy chauffeur e-class.


----------



## Radish293

Fed up with cheap pump sprays that don't hold pressure. So bought this.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iCraig

Radish293 said:


> Fed up with cheap pump sprays that don't hold pressure. So bought this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How much did that set you back?


----------



## Radish293

iCraig said:


> How much did that set you back?


Cheapest I could find was 
https://www.daltonengineering.co.uk
£48.18 delivered.

I'm very impressed with quality, lots of metal parts and service kits available. Has a two year guarantee, so should last a few years.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Radish293

Radish293 said:


> Cheapest I could find was
> https://www.daltonengineering.co.uk
> £48.18 delivered.
> 
> I'm very impressed with quality, lots of metal parts and service kits available. Has a two year guarantee, so should last a few years.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Used it for the first time today. its a total quality product. doesn't need many pumps before the pressure is good. gives a long consistent spare from the metal nozzle. last a while before needing to be pumped again. It is a lot more expensive that standard sprayers, but I'm impressed so far.


----------



## Radish293

Martin Cox Grit Guards, £2.64. at Carparts 4 less
https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/basket


----------



## Mark R5

I took advantage of the Polished Bliss January sale and bought myself a new polisher; a Rupes LHR Mk2 21" Bigfoot DLX kit. Was a pretty penny but worth it....that's what I tell myself anyway :lol:

Deluxe kit included:

1 x RUPES BigFoot Coarse Foam Polishing Pad (180 mm)
1 x RUPES BigFoot Medium Foam Polishing Pad (180 mm)
1 x RUPES BigFoot Fine Foam Polishing Pad (180 mm)
1 x RUPES BigFoot Ultra Fine Foam Polishing Pad (180 mm)
1 x RUPES Zephir Gloss Coarse Gel Compound (250 ml)
1 x RUPES Quarz Gloss Medium Gel Compound (250 ml)
1 x RUPES Keramik Gloss Fine Gel Compound (250 ml)
1 x RUPES Diamond Ultra Fine Gel Compound (250 ml)
1 x RUPES BigFoot Buffing Towels (Pack of 4)
1 x RUPES BigFoot Detailing Apron
1 x RUPES BigFoot Semi-Rigid Storage Bag

Can't wait to get cracking with it :buffer:


----------



## dannnylee

Mark R5 said:


> I took advantage of the Polished Bliss January sale and bought myself a new polisher; a Rupes LHR Mk2 21" Bigfoot DLX kit. Was a pretty penny but worth it....that's what I tell myself anyway
> 
> Deluxe kit included:
> 
> 1 x RUPES BigFoot Coarse Foam Polishing Pad (180 mm)
> 
> 1 x RUPES BigFoot Medium Foam Polishing Pad (180 mm)
> 
> 1 x RUPES BigFoot Fine Foam Polishing Pad (180 mm)
> 
> 1 x RUPES BigFoot Ultra Fine Foam Polishing Pad (180 mm)
> 
> 1 x RUPES Zephir Gloss Coarse Gel Compound (250 ml)
> 
> 1 x RUPES Quarz Gloss Medium Gel Compound (250 ml)
> 
> 1 x RUPES Keramik Gloss Fine Gel Compound (250 ml)
> 
> 1 x RUPES Diamond Ultra Fine Gel Compound (250 ml)
> 
> 1 x RUPES BigFoot Buffing Towels (Pack of 4)
> 
> 1 x RUPES BigFoot Detailing Apron
> 
> 1 x RUPES BigFoot Semi-Rigid Storage Bag
> 
> Can't wait to get cracking with it :buffer:


That kitchen looks exactly the same as my girlfriend's old house 

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

dannnylee said:


> That kitchen looks exactly the same as my girlfriend's old house
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


Watch out Mark, I think he's cottoning on...


----------



## Mark R5

MBRuss said:


> Watch out Mark, I think he's cottoning on...


Haha I slipped up there didn't I?!? :devil:


----------



## MBRuss

Mark R5 said:


> Haha I slipped up there didn't I?!?


Quick, change the subject!

Look at what just arrived for me from Polished Bliss...









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

After a few months of reading and watching reviews I treated myself to a Scangrip Sunmatch 2. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djberney

dannnylee said:


> That kitchen looks exactly the same as my girlfriend's old house
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


She has a Rupes polisher too? I can see why you were attracted to her.


----------



## MBRuss

MBRuss said:


> Quick, change the subject!
> 
> Look at what just arrived for me from Polished Bliss...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


OK, so just a quick post about my above order. Inside the box my tin of Illusion had quite a significant dent across the whole bottom of the tin. No way that Polished Bliss would have known, unless they took every tin out of the box (and included bag) to check it, but a quick email to PB and they're sending DPD straight out to swap it for a brand new (and fully checked) tin.

Rich from PB called me to confirm timings and apologise for the damaged tin - absolutely top class service from the guys at PB. Cannot fault them at all. 

FWIW, they have a few different Auto Finesse waxes on offer at the moment at great prices and with free delivery as usual, so take a look!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannnylee

Mark R5 said:


> Haha I slipped up there didn't I?!?


Not from the Somerset area are you 

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy

A bottle of BSD for £7.47 from CarPart4less via the bay to try out with FK425


----------



## bidderman1969

took advantage of Auto Allure's 50% off sale, all the glass cleaner, and the wheel armour i "won" of eBay, about half price again


----------



## MBRuss

Well yesterday I finally got my gallon bottle of Beadmaker, so I can see what all the hype is about. Also got a few other bits. Will take a pic when I get home tonight.


----------



## Mark R5

dannnylee said:


> Not from the Somerset area are you
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


Haha no mate. But if I want a home from home holiday I'll get in touch  :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss

MBRuss said:


> Well yesterday I finally got my gallon bottle of Beadmaker, so I can see what all the hype is about. Also got a few other bits. Will take a pic when I get home tonight.


Ok, so here's yesterday's haul and two new tyre applicators that arrived today. I've tried various applicators for tyre gel and still like these the best.









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc

MBRuss said:


> Ok, so here's yesterday's haul and two new tyre applicators that arrived today. I've tried various applicators for tyre gel and still like these the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


That R222 paintwork cleanser is great stuff and it can be layered for extra gloss.

Alan


----------



## A&J




----------



## AudiPhil

A few more goodies from DetailedOnline. Some more Nano sealant, this was a saviour last weekend when I found my LSP beginning to breakdown and mid wash it began raining, this was really easy to apply, fantastic beading and a nice shine. Some more spray bottles so my collection all match and some waterless wash as I've yet to try it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steampunk

A&J said:


>


Nice acquisition... Very curious on your thoughts once you get a chance to try it out. :thumb:

- Steampunk


----------



## Mcpx

bidderman1969 said:


> took advantage of Auto Allure's 50% off sale, all the glass cleaner, and the wheel armour i "won" of eBay, about half price again


Got a bit of that action myself, then went back again last night and cleared them out of spray bottles when everything went 65% off!


----------



## CharliesTTS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakkenbus

My bigboi blowr buddi turned up today. Looking forward to trying it on the car.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

Krakkenbus said:


> My bigboi blowr buddi turned up today. Looking forward to trying it on the car.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Let me know what you think. My sidekick blaster is sick and until I get chance to look at it I bought one of these to tide me over. Not used it on my cars yet but seems to have quite a decent force behind it. Not bad for £16.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Electric...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## AudiPhil

My first proper DA DAS 6 pro plus from Mitchell and King. I bought the kit with 3 grades of polish and a selection of pads and some additional cloak glaze. It will probably be a few months before I get to give my car a long deserved correction but in the mean time I've just purchased a bonnet for a fiver off eBay to practice on. Excuse the poor pics it was a bit chilly to be hanging around out in the garage! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbobalooba

Just ordered a 5 litre tub of Golden Bird Snowball Snow Foam from Ebay. I initially ordered 5 litres of AB Magifoam but the supplier ran out of stock and offered me this plus a gift. Looked at it on YouTube and it looks good. Looking forward to trying it out. Also ordered 250 ml of AB luxury suds shampoo. Last month was Gyeon can coat, an angled wheel woolie and a pot of CG Black carnauba wax. Roll on Spring time so I can get cracking on my black VW Up GTI.


----------



## RS3

Last day of the Halfords 30% discount on car cleaning kits so ive ordered these 2. Also get the 10% discount through my companies reward scheme so I paid £68.40 for both.

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/c...definition-collection?request_type=bestseller
https://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/car-cleaning-kits/meguiars-deluxe-car-care-kit


----------



## J306TD

Got this today

















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## walfice

I can never resist an auto glanz sale









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam

Just placed an order.


----------



## A&J

Steampunk said:


> Nice acquisition... Very curious on your thoughts once you get a chance to try it out. :thumb:
> 
> - Steampunk


Quickly used it on a test panel with soft paint using a DA and a polishing and cutting pad. 
The panel was trashed and I was surprised how quickly this compound cuts. Using it with the polishing pad (2 passes on speed 6) it removed 85% defects and left LSP ready surface with no micro marring or anything. 
Using it with the cutting pad it corrected more but left micro marring behind so in practice a second pass with a softer pad would be required.

I tested it over 3000grit and after 2-3 passes it finished spotless. Compared it to Optimum hyper compound and OPT still needed to do some more passes to get the same result.

TLC at speed 6 felt OK but I dont believe I could do more then 3-4 passes, it just didnt feel that lubricated or should I say I had the feeling it dried too fast...maybe slower speed would offer less drying but I followed the manufacturers instructions which say work it at speed 5 or 6. OPT offered more lubricity and I could work it all day if I wanted to (at least thats the feeling I get using it).

All in all I feel its a great product. It cuts down really well and finishes perfect. It could be a time saver polishing the whole car. I feel like it offers enough correction but seriously I really havent used it on a whole car yet so I can not say for sure. At the moment it looks like a really nice product.


----------



## Fairtony

Huge thanks to Detailed online for my prize. Even came with a pot of surreal wax which I've been meaning to try out. 
Thanks again guy!


----------



## Fairtony

Got these two from the DW market Place too. Thanks MagpieV6!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idrobbo

Received these today, just need weather to improve to try out.


----------



## bidderman1969

pxr5 said:


> Let me know what you think. My sidekick blaster is sick and until I get chance to look at it I bought one of these to tide me over. Not used it on my cars yet but seems to have quite a decent force behind it. Not bad for £16.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Electric...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


how big and powerful is that fella? let us know when you've tried it out :thumb:


----------



## pxr5

bidderman1969 said:


> how big and powerful is that fella? let us know when you've tried it out :thumb:


Will do buddy. I went to look at the sidekick yesterday. I couldn't even open it as none of the hundreds of Allen keys I have fit the handle lol. Have had to order another imperial set off ebay. I'm hoping it's not some weird, bespoke size as none of the imperial ones I have fit either.


----------



## Andyblue

pxr5 said:


> Will do buddy. I went to look at the sidekick yesterday. I couldn't even open it as none of the hundreds of Allen keys I have fit the handle lol. Have had to order another imperial set off ebay. I'm hoping it's not some weird, bespoke size as none of the imperial ones I have fit either.


Are they def an Allen key and not a spline ? I've had this issue before trying to get a bolt out that was recessed in the part ?


----------



## LankyWashmit

The better half is not in sight so just got back from Halfords with Auto Finesse Ceramics (complete set) and Megs Quick Clay kit for when the weather is a bit better and I can spend some quality time on the paintwork.

A bit rusty with the old upload / attaching pics so bear with me.


----------



## gishy

not really detailing products as such but something to put them in,the mrs has been banging on about moving all my stuff to the shed so I bought this steel cabinet of a local facebook buy and sell page for £20, just fits on one end of the bench and is lockable. Now I need another one for the rest :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969

pxr5 said:


> Will do buddy. I went to look at the sidekick yesterday. I couldn't even open it as none of the hundreds of Allen keys I have fit the handle lol. Have had to order another imperial set off ebay. I'm hoping it's not some weird, bespoke size as none of the imperial ones I have fit either.


----------



## pxr5

Andyblue said:


> Are they def an Allen key and not a spline ? I've had this issue before trying to get a bolt out that was recessed in the part ?


Definitely an Allen key thanks. They are deep inside the handle and bidderman1969's excellent suggestion of using a hammer would be great if I could actually get to the beasts. :lol:


----------



## Andyblue

pxr5 said:


> Definitely an Allen key thanks. They are deep inside the handle and bidderman1969's excellent suggestion of using a hammer would be great if I could actually get to the beasts. :lol:


Fingers crossed the new Allen keys work


----------



## Radish293

I have had to carry out a couple of repairs to my side kick. The cable has fractured twice where it enters the body of the machine. It’s quite old tech inside so easy to repair. I just shortened the cable and reconnected it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ARTB1400

Rupes LHR75E Mini DLX Kit


----------



## minotaur uk

Wolfgang perfekt panel wipe, EZ brush, gritguard, Valetpro Dragons breath and a tyre rim brush...all from Motorgeeks


----------



## MBRuss

This little haul arrived for me today.

Especially looking forward to trying out the tinted tyre feeder.









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

A quick trip to Halfords. Shampoo was a bargain £3.60 on a trade card.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iCraig

Radish293 said:


> A quick trip to Halfords. Shampoo was a bargain £3.60 on a trade card.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Let us know what the wheel mousse is like! I was tempted to get some too but the cost seems high for the amount you get.


----------



## Kenan

Radish293 said:


> A quick trip to Halfords. Shampoo was a bargain £3.60 on a trade card.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How much was the other 2 on the trade cars?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony

MBRuss said:


> This little haul arrived for me today.
> 
> Especially looking forward to trying out the tinted tyre feeder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Is that the gold flaked one? Please Please please post a review of it. Im so intrigued by that product!


----------



## Radish293

Kenan said:


> How much was the other 2 on the trade cars?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Polar seal was £18. The wheel foam £11.70.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

iCraig said:


> Let us know what the wheel mousse is like! I was tempted to get some too but the cost seems high for the amount you get.


Just gave it a quick try on one wheel. Foamed up nice, foam lasted a long time before collapsing. Mild colour change. Cleaned the barrels well but still needs agitating. Will give it a full try on some proper dirty wheels. Not sure how many wheels it will do. Might be good for an occasional deep clean. Not the most scientific but top photo is after bottom before.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner

Bought one of these from Amazon - great addition to my detailing kit for my rotary and drill:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07GXLZSRT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Wilco

Bizcam said:


> Just placed an order.


Thoughts on this when you've used it please


----------



## ScottSquare1

So still very new to the detailing scene but have had a busy (and expensive!) month of purchasing equipment...









And to follow tomorrow, a 30th birthday gift from the fiancée....



I have used a couple of bits so far and i'm really pleased with most of it.

My only disappointment so far is the Pro-Kleen snow foam, the two 5 litre bottles came with the snow foam lance for an extra £5 (ebay) but it doesnt move the dirt as well as i'd hoped but may be of use for fairly clean cars during summer. 
I think the Bilt Hamber snow foam looks very promising, can anyone whos used it back this up?

As much as i'd like to say this is everything I have bought, there might another delivery of goodies tomorrow... oops!


----------



## Jack R

ScottSquare1 said:


> So still very new to the detailing scene but have had a busy (and expensive!) month of purchasing equipment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to follow tomorrow, a 30th birthday gift from the fiancé....
> 
> 
> 
> I have used a couple of bits so far and i'm really pleased with most of it.
> 
> My only disappointment so far is the Pro-Kleen snow foam, the two 5 litre bottles came with the snow foam lance for an extra £5 (ebay) but it doesnt move the dirt as well as i'd hoped but may be of use for fairly clean cars during summer.
> I think the Bilt Hmaber snow foam looks very promising, can anyone whos used it back this up?
> 
> As much as i'd like to say this is everything I have bought, there might another delivery of goodies tomorrow... oops!


If you think it's bad now, wait until you start buying waxes :lol:


----------



## reks

Jack R said:


> If you think it's bad now, wait until you start buying waxes


True


----------



## ScottSquare1

Jack R said:


> If you think it's bad now, wait until you start buying waxes :lol:


I dread to think! Maybe i wont tell the fiancée I need more stuff... or if I do it will be "it was really cheap, honest!" :lol:


----------



## Jack R

ScottSquare1 said:


> I dread to think! Maybe i wont tell the fiancée I need more stuff... or if I do it will be "it was really cheap, honest!" :lol:


Didn't you just win a competition on detailing world  or it's a sample for me to test :thumb::lol:


----------



## AudiPhil

Jack R said:


> Didn't you just win a competition on detailing world  or it's a sample for me to test :thumb::lol:


Haha I thought I was the only one using that line!


----------



## ScottSquare1

Jack R said:


> Didn't you just win a competition on detailing world  or it's a sample for me to test :thumb::lol:


That is genius! If it would let me thank you I would but not enough posts yet! :wall:

Turns out my next delivery came today so I will be using those 'genuine reasons' sooner than I thought! :lol:


----------



## Radish293

ScottSquare1 said:


> I dread to think! Maybe i wont tell the fiancée I need more stuff... or if I do it will be "it was really cheap, honest!" :lol:


Him "Don't worry dear it only cost a fiver"
Her "Now I know your lying, nothing you've bought for that car only cost a fiver."

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottSquare1

Radish293 said:


> Him "Don't worry dear it only cost a fiver"
> Her "Now I know your lying, nothing you've bought for that car only cost a fiver."
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


:lol: :lol: thats the cleaner version of how it goes!


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## AudiPhil

After reading Wilco's LSP's What have you used and how would you rate the then thread https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=336636 I spent a bit of time reading reviews on Victoria Wax a brand I'd never heard of before, a couple of days later this arrived....... 








Now it's arrived and I've read even more reviews I think I would have been better off with their collectors wax ( for seal grey metallic paint)!! It's not the easiest kit to get hold of in the UK I used CYC ( great service) but limited stock of their products, does anyone know if Victoria Wax are still running?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Collectors looked great on my Daytona Grey Audi


----------



## AudiPhil

camerashy said:


> Collectors looked great on my Daytona Grey Audi


Thanks Dave, another order with CYC on it's way!!


----------



## BarryAllen

It's not how much you spend it's how much of a product you have left before the next delivery arrives. 

I've started double dosing to get through stuff. Might switch to buying sample sizes.


----------



## iannidan

Bought some new buckets and Dodo juice supernatural wheel cleaner.


----------



## davidprice1977

I’ve treated myself to the rupes ibrid & tried it out today what an amazing piece of kit it is👌👌👌👌


----------



## vsideboy

blimey, that's a big treat sir, you must've been a good boy!


----------



## nbray67

Apart from a sample of Canada that I've yet to use, these 2 M+K waxes turned up today.

Not tried a M+K wax previously so looking forward to giving these a run when the weather picks up.


----------



## Naddy37

New wheel brush, EZ Detail. If you think wheel woolies are good, wait till you try this!

Downside, becareful when you withdraw the brush from your alloy.....


----------



## lamb2729

Arrived yesterday from Prestige Car Care. Can't tell you how excited I am to try this out tomorrow.


----------



## detailR

Naddy37 said:


> New wheel brush, EZ Detail. If you think wheel woolies are good, wait till you try this!
> 
> Downside, becareful when you withdraw the brush from your alloy.....


I have black dots on my face most days for this reason.
It's amazing how many people you can speak to and none of them will mention it :lol:


----------



## pt1

A few little goodies from wax planet,ordered Monday, here today, excellent speedy service as usual  my second bottle off poly gloss,great product. Looking forward to trying lava









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveff1353

*Rupes LHR 15 MK3*

bought yesterday, arrived today. never owned a Bigfoot.


----------



## Kenan

detailR said:


> I have black dots on my face most days for this reason.
> 
> It's amazing how many people you can speak to and none of them will mention it


I use a cheap wash mitt in my free hand to cover the back of the brush during withdrawal, keeps me clean 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

The wife spoiled me rotten for valentines.

fb photos upload



Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

pt1 said:


> A few little goodies from wax planet,ordered Monday, here today, excellent speedy service as usual  my second bottle off poly gloss,great product. Looking forward to trying lava
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Lava is one of my favourite shampoos sooooo good.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

iannidan said:


> Bought some new buckets and Dodo juice supernatural wheel cleaner.


Love using SN wheel cleaner, may not be the strongest chemical cleaner but it fits perfectly into my routine maintenance washes.

Gonz.


----------



## vsideboy

Kenan said:


> I use a cheap wash mitt in my free hand to cover the back of the brush during withdrawal, keeps me clean
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


spoils all the fun mate haha. I wear glasses so after cleaning if I have dots on my glasses at all then I can pretty much guarantee they are all over my face too.


----------



## vsideboy

great gonzo said:


> The wife spoiled me rotten for valentines.
> 
> fb photos upload
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz.


blimey! I just got a kiss :tumbleweed:


----------



## Jack R

vsideboy said:


> blimey! I just got a kiss :tumbleweed:


I only got a card this year :tumbleweed:


----------



## spyk3d

Jack R said:


> I only got a card this year :tumbleweed:


Still more than I got


----------



## great gonzo

Treat them mean keep them keen. &#55357;&#56838;

Gonz.


----------



## st200ol

I ordered this from Amazon, the two reviews look good, I can't seem to find any other reviews for it except on Amazon. Seems like a good price for a colour change wheel cleaner.


----------



## Andyblue

st200ol said:


> I ordered this from Amazon, the two reviews look good, I can't seem to find any other reviews for it except on Amazon. Seems like a good price for a colour change wheel cleaner.


Be interested in your thoughts - saw this along with some of their other products advertised :thumb:


----------



## st200ol

Andyblue said:


> Be interested in your thoughts - saw this along with some of their other products advertised :thumb:


Will do, I usually use Carchem Revolt, or Meguiars Ultimate All Wheel Cleaner so I can compare it to those products.


----------



## Andyblue

st200ol said:


> Will do, I usually use Carchem Revolt, or Meguiars Ultimate All Wheel Cleaner so I can compare it to those products.


Excellent - good to be able to compare to products you use, know well and work for you :thumb:


----------



## pt1

great gonzo said:


> Lava is one of my favourite shampoos sooooo good.
> 
> Gonz.


Used lava this afternoon, very impressed with it 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## spyk3d

Treated myself to some Fusso Coat and King Of Gloss from Polished Bliss.

Looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

From Elite Car Care:

2 Autoglym Instadry cloths
Polar Seal
5l tin of Autoglym Tar Remover
5l of Liquid Clay


----------



## MBRuss

This little lot came through today. After contemplating it for ages I finally got some Glasur.

Very excited to try it and see what all the hype is about.
















Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

MBRuss said:


> This little lot came through today. After contemplating it for ages I finally got some Glasur.
> 
> Very excited to try it and see what all the hype is about.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Give me 1st dibs on the Glasur pal when you come to move it on as it's a shocking wax that leaves a dull finish and is grabby as hell to remove, honest!! :lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02

Been a good week fir little parcels arriving in the post.

First off from elite car care was my valentines gift from the wife, ( I ordered she paid..lol)









Then a few more bits from Imran, including the Artdeshine prize from New Years.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

spyk3d said:


> Treated myself to some Fusso Coat and King Of Gloss from Polished Bliss.
> 
> Looking forward to trying this out.


Are you going to use them as a combo? I'm interested in topping my Fusso with KOG or Kiwami, but I don't know the difference


----------



## camerashy

Cyclonetog said:


> I'm interested in topping my Fusso with KOG or Kiwami, but I don't know the difference


Here you go, this may help.
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=411256


----------



## Rob D 88

Valentine's Day present from the better looking other half of me! She said I can test it on the weekend... Think she means on her car!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

Rob D 88 said:


> Valentine's Day present from the better looking other half of me! She said I can test it on the weekend... Think she means on her car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I've been looking at these as my lance is let's say way past it's best. Be interest8ng to hear your thoughts, and the make of foam you use.


----------



## martec06

Some Mitchell and King stuff 























Sendt fra min CLT-L29 med Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Great collection martec


----------



## nbray67

martec06 said:


> Some Mitchell and King stuff
> 
> Sendt fra min CLT-L29 med Tapatalk


Now that's some serious spending there.

Nice haul though.


----------



## spyk3d

Cyclonetog said:


> Are you going to use them as a combo? I'm interested in topping my Fusso with KOG or Kiwami, but I don't know the difference


That is the plan. Its not for use on my car as mine is wearing Blackfire but my friends whose needs a good wash, decor and polish.

As it doesn't get washed often the plan is to bring it up to scratch and then put fusso on it topped with KOG.


----------



## AudiPhil

martec06 said:


> Some Mitchell and King stuff
> 
> Sendt fra min CLT-L29 med Tapatalk


Wow! Some Mitchell and King stuff or all of the Mitchell and King stuff? Which kit was that? I look forward to hearing what you think of the kit, I do love M&K and there is some goodies coming my way this week for my B'day.........if there's any left!


----------



## Bristle Hound

New Wilko's 5l pump sprayer for pre washing :thumbs up:
https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-5l-water-sprayer/p/0338924

My old 1 finally gave up the ghost after approx 6 year


----------



## martec06

AudiPhil said:


> Wow! Some Mitchell and King stuff or all of the Mitchell and King stuff? Which kit was that? I look forward to hearing what you think of the kit, I do love M&K and there is some goodies coming my way this week for my B'day.........if there's any left!


It was an warrior kit, and some ekstra wax  and a gentleman kit 
I have not tried all there products yet, but what i have tried is good.

Sendt fra min CLT-L29 med Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

DLGWRX02 said:


> I've been looking at these as my lance is let's say way past it's best. Be interest8ng to hear your thoughts, and the make of foam you use.


Really good bit of kit. Used it today and it foams better in my opinion but the cheaper ones do it well enough. It's just a lot better made!

I am currently using Carbon Collective Ultimus or AutoGlanz Spritzer. They are my two favourites by long way!

Rob


----------



## Cyclonetog

spyk3d said:


> That is the plan. Its not for use on my car as mine is wearing Blackfire but my friends whose needs a good wash, decor and polish.
> 
> As it doesn't get washed often the plan is to bring it up to scratch and then put fusso on it topped with KOG.


Looking forward to the results


----------



## magicone

Picked up the Polar range by Autoglym from Halfords yesterday, hoping to try out later today.


----------



## Andyblue

magicone said:


> Picked up the Polar range by Autoglym from Halfords yesterday, hoping to try out later today.


Pop up a review with your thoughts / results :thumb:


----------



## magicone

Andyblue said:


> Pop up a review with your thoughts / results :thumb:


Will do!


----------



## Mikej857

Couldn't resist the jays wax anniversary wax after using the bubblegum ceramic recently

Pots are great quality and a super smooth pour

Doubt this will be used
















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

bidderman1969 said:


> how big and powerful is that fella? let us know when you've tried it out :thumb:


Wrt to https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5535207&postcount=13408

Used it at the weekend. Not as good as a sidekick, but enough power for wheels etc. No way would it do a whole car, but nor could the sidekick.

As for my trusty sidekick, I can't fix it as the motor must be shot as there is plenty of carbon left on the brushes. But this new blower is only £6 more than a set of brushes for the sidekick.


----------



## robster84

I haven't bought anything because i couldn't find what i was looking for. Doesn't anyone make brush holders for buckets?

I ended up designing and 3d printing some.


----------



## Johnyb

robster84 said:


> I haven't bought anything because i couldn't find what i was looking for. Doesn't anyone make brush holders for buckets?
> 
> I ended up designing and 3d printing some.


Looks good!! I reckon you could sell those and make a few quid!!:argie:


----------



## robster84

Johnyb said:


> Looks good!! I reckon you could sell those and make a few quid!!:argie:


Thanks. I did think about it but 3d printing takes a long time. One of them is about a 4 hour print.


----------



## magicone

Andyblue said:


> Pop up a review with your thoughts / results :thumb:


Posted a quick review below:

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5539235&postcount=74


----------



## Andyblue

magicone said:


> Posted a quick review below:
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5539235&postcount=74


Looking good :thumb:


----------



## AudiPhil

Yesterday I received the most fantastic birthday prezzie! This was heavily subsidised by my wife (I didn't dare tell her the full price)! John at M&K has been great to deal with, very knowledgeable and prompt to reply to my many questions. The dispatch and delivery were quick and he even supplied a personalised plaque. Super service. Wow! I'm so happy!!!  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37

Adams Polishes Black Friday Collection.

Goodies from Presteige Car Care 

More limited editions for the collection.


----------



## lamb2729

Can't tell you how lush the detail spray smells. More stuff I didn't really need ordered from Prestige Car Care


----------



## lamb2729

Also not sure if this counts as a detailing product as such but got these from Badgeskins. Steering wheel GTI skin, VW front and rear badge skin and TSI skin for the engine bay.


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Naddy37 said:


> Adams Polishes Black Friday Collection.
> 
> Goodies from Presteige Car Care
> 
> More limited editions for the collection.





lamb2729 said:


> Can't tell you how lush the detail spray smells. More stuff I didn't really need ordered from Prestige Car Care


Thanks guys enjoy the limited Editions :thumb:


----------



## Sheffpolo

Few more products to try









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

These from Prestige Car Care. They smell AMAZING! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronwash

AudiPhil said:


> Yesterday I received the most fantastic birthday prezzie! This was heavily subsidised by my wife (I didn't dare tell her the full price)! John at M&K has been great to deal with, very knowledgeable and prompt to reply to my many questions. The dispatch and delivery were quick and he even supplied a personalised plaque. Super service. Wow! I'm so happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Octane is a brilliant wax,very nice M&K pack !.


----------



## AudiPhil

ronwash said:


> Octane is a brilliant wax,very nice M&K pack !.


Thanks Ronwash, I'm really looking forward to trying it out. The kit is amazing and I'm really looking forward to making use of it! :detailer:


----------



## BrummyPete

Super suds and revolt from car chem 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke

Just pulled the trigger on wax planets latest offering.

https://waxplanet.co.uk/collections/planet-wax/products/solarized-hybrid-wax


----------



## Mcpx

Bought a few bits lately, snapped up some bargains when Auto Allure closed down, but my main investment in preparation for spring has been upgrading my main hose to 3/4 inch for a better supply and replacing all of my hose fittings with Geka claw lock stuff, real heavy duty and won’t need replacing every 12 months like the Hoze Leak stuff does.


----------



## martec06

AudiPhil said:


> Yesterday I received the most fantastic birthday prezzie! This was heavily subsidised by my wife (I didn't dare tell her the full price)! John at M&K has been great to deal with, very knowledgeable and prompt to reply to my many questions. The dispatch and delivery were quick and he even supplied a personalised plaque. Super service. Wow! I'm so happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That also looks nice 

Sendt fra min CLT-L29 med Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Ford8loke said:


> Just pulled the trigger on wax planets latest offering.
> 
> https://waxplanet.co.uk/collections/planet-wax/products/solarized-hybrid-wax


I'm trying to ignoor this one . . Please post up a review after you have used it.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro-son

Solution Finish, time to finally sort the faded trim on the Wagon


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Andyblue

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


Be interested in your thoughts on this and it's longevity :thumb:


----------



## .Griff.




----------



## Bizcam




----------



## pt1

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


Is it good?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## spyk3d




----------



## A&J




----------



## MAXI-MILAN

pt1 said:


> Is it good?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


My first bottle , I don't know but I like sonax finish.



Andyblue said:


> Be interested in your thoughts on this and it's longevity :thumb:


I applied Sonax tyre gloss gel today , gives very wet high gloss finish like Megs 
Endurance ,about longevity we will see this week .


----------



## Andyblue

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I applied Sonax tyre gloss gel today , gives very wet high gloss finish like Megs
> Endurance ,about longevity we will see this week .


Cheers, thanks for the update :thumb:


----------



## Mitch8

Nice little delivery from Prestige Car Care


----------



## westerman

Andyblue said:


> Be interested in your thoughts on this and it's longevity :thumb:


I bought a bottle of this 12 months or more since. I only ever used it once but from memory it doesn't last as long as Megs.
Not being a fan of the gel types I have just left it in the cupboard in favour of my water based PERL.
Maybe I'll get it out and give it another go to see if it grows on me.

Harry


----------



## Kam09

Picked up my missed parcel containing the klin evo drying towel, 2x klin mf cloths, a klin tyre applicator and a designer car air freshener


----------



## Prestige car care shop

spyk3d said:


>





Mitch8 said:


> Nice little delivery from Prestige Car Care


Enjoy the Limited Editions guys :argie:


----------



## Sim

Bizcam said:


>


Nice, what's in the non Vortex jar?


----------



## Sim

Prestige car care shop said:


> Enjoy the Limited Editions guys :argie:


I've got the Detail Spray and Ultra Foam, they smell:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Mikej857

Nice little delivery from jay at obsession wax to refill the depleted supplies

I also had a bottle of renegade delivered

Anyone notice the new labels around the edge of the pot think these make a real difference and look awesome









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Sonax spray and seal, bsd, interior clean. 
Megs tyre gel.
Black Diamond microfiber cloths


----------



## Bizcam

Sim said:


> Nice, what's in the non Vortex jar?


It's candyfloss


----------



## Mikej857

Bizcam said:


>


I keep telling myself I shouldn't but these pots look awesome

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Car chem suds shampoo and revolt, will probably have a play tomorrow so how they perform 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sim

Bizcam said:


> It's candyfloss


Candygloss?

I've got a standard Quartz, Flip Kudos and sparkle Vortex


----------



## Bizcam

Sim said:


> Candygloss?
> 
> I've got a standard Quartz, Flip Kudos and sparkle Vortex


Sorry yes Candygloss typo. I have a few....!


----------



## CharliesTTS

A nice delivery earlier today from In2detailing:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

3M Headlight restoration kit and my first go with C QUARTZ DLUX after being recommended it.








I usually use Gtechniq C5 wheel armour but decided to go with the DLUX followed by reload and see how it goes.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamb2729

Arrived on Friday. A big thank you to John at Mitchell & King for all his help.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

dooka vg glass cleaner, as i smoke vape non stop and when the windows steam up its really bad because of the vapour from the one and only cleanandshiny
https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/products/dooka-glass-vg-glass-cleaner-500ml


----------



## Mikej857

Another delivery from jays wax

I have the 100ml early version that was a bit of a bigger to get out the pot but the finish and water behaviour is insane, he's now revised it so it's softer so easier to use but has the same finish and water behaviour and at the price I couldn't refuse a little 200ml of it
















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Razormck

R222 Gloss enhancing Paintwork Cleanser
3.78 literes of Duragloss 901
Optimum Opti-Lens Permanent Headlight Coating 

Great Service and delivery from motorgeek


----------



## SystemClenz

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EGMW

Anyone got any good polishes on Amazon recently? Tried to avoid but wonder if I am missing out on anything :?


----------



## sistersvisions

A cheeky ebay purchase


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Andyblue

Ordered some more DetailingOnline Elite shampoo as run out of my prize bottle and Si02 spray :thumb:


----------



## FallenAngel

Andyblue said:


> Be interested in your thoughts on this and it's longevity :thumb:


I can tell you straight from my expirience that this is best tyre gel I used. Very glossy finish and it is very durable. Few additional positive sides are that it is really easy to clean it from tires and re-dress them , and it keeps tires very clean in a bad weather. Which canot be said for Car Pro Perl, which gets so much rave here, but I find it awfull, patchy, attracts and retain dirt like mad, and it destroys my tire brushes , it gunks them up so bad.


----------



## -Perry-

http://imgur.com/1Bks7F5


My very first order, I've also purchased dodo juice buckets and grit guards, mitts, brushes, MF towels, wheel brushes and some AutoFinesse products from. Halfords.

£200 quid. Quite an expensive hobby to begin with lol

Hopefully I can make a little bit of money back by doing some friends and family cars. £20 a pop or something. It'll will be good practice detailing other cars too.

Looking forward to learning how to polish and compound properly. Just need a garage!


----------



## greymda

some 3D HD SPEED for a quick refresh of family&&friends cars.


----------



## micksea

-Perry- said:


> http://imgur.com/1Bks7F5
> 
> 
> My very first order, I've also purchased dodo juice buckets and grit guards, mitts, brushes, MF towels, wheel brushes and some AutoFinesse products from. Halfords.
> 
> £200 quid. Quite an expensive hobby to begin with lol
> 
> Hopefully I can make a little bit of money back by doing some friends and family cars. £20 a pop or something. It'll will be good practice detailing other cars too.
> 
> Looking forward to learning how to polish and compound properly. Just need a garage!


that's the first 20% of what you will spend to find the tools and products you will be happy with,try not to suffer from this new affliction,it"s less painful if you embrace it  :detailer: :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer

Dodo Juice Rubbish Boys Juiced Edition. A small birthday present to myself. Managed to catch it with a £15 discount aswell yesterday, back up to full price now.


----------



## virgiltracey

Pre-ordered my replacement pressure washer- Aldi £79.99 https://www.aldi.co.uk/workzone-pressure-washer-2-2kw/p/097326247882800

I've already got Lavor fitting tools and lances from a previous Aldi machine and I'm grieved to change to another fitment, so Aldi again!


----------



## Boothy

I just ordered some Car Chem 2000:1 shampoo, a snow foam lance for my new pressure washer and finally some Infity Wax Turbo 6 sealant which looks epic. 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP83

Took advantage of 20% off at Halfords on Auto Finesse bits...


----------



## Naddy37

First order from AM Details. Metal polish needed for WIP in cleaning the engine bay on the comfy chauffeur e-class.


----------



## Shadowness

Hoping for some impressive results from View (and the others!)


----------



## EGMW

:O Turtle Wax - I know I know


----------



## GleemSpray

EGMW said:


> :O Turtle Wax - I know I know


Its not "Turtle Wax" thats disturbing me - its the bit below about "specially formulated for car washing machines....."


----------



## Brian1612

Few purchases recently. As I will be sticking a tenzi coating down on my car come summer bought a few maintenance products for that.

Grabbed a few waxaddict products, wheel wash mitt and spare bottles dirt cheap in a closing down sale.

Finally managed to source some high quality detailing brushes after searching for weeks. Really well priced at £10 for 3 also. Grabbed a noodle wheel wash brush also for only £4 which could be brilliant for both barrels/spokes on the front of the A45.






























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookeh

Got a link for the brushes? I desperately need some new ones.


----------



## Walesy.

Cookeh said:


> Got a link for the brushes? I desperately need some new ones.


+1..would like to know also


----------



## greymda

a new snow foam lance with 1.1mm orifice and 2 Meguiars Soft Buff Polishing 5" discs to work with the 3D HD SPEED AIO.


----------



## Brian1612

Cookeh said:


> Got a link for the brushes? I desperately need some new ones.


Hi guys,

Link to the ebay seller below 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153235096227

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda

and when i said to myself i have all i need for taking care of my cars, autogeek throws a 25% off coupon at me and free shipping...

OH COME ON!


----------



## greymda

meanwhile...


----------



## TeddyRuxpin

Finally got some Sonax BSD, time to see what all the fuss is about. Think I'm gonna apply a second coat of BH DSW first though... it's been about a month... and would like it topped up for extra protection.


----------



## -Perry-

Bought myself a Nilfisk C120 and some AF Tar remover.... Oh and an upgraded snow foam lance!

Can't wait to get properly started


----------



## s90

OvEr_KiLL said:


> dooka vg glass cleaner, as i smoke vape non stop and when the windows steam up its really bad because of the vapour from the one and only cleanandshiny
> https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/products/dooka-glass-vg-glass-cleaner-500ml


how you getting on with this, have same prob, cheers


----------



## JP83

New Windscreen water repellent...


----------



## Mikej857

s90 said:


> how you getting on with this, have same prob, cheers


Try obsession vision it's great on vape residue as I vape and it removes everything

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineTouring

P&S Bead Maker and I got a free ragmaster creature edgless microfibre with it.


----------



## gargreen7

Not bought but won on the Detailed Online Friday Giveaways


----------



## 350Chris

I needed some replacement MF cutting pads for the DA - and accidentally added a Scangrip Sunmatch 2 to the basket 

I have a white car next in line for polishing - so that is all the justification that I can muster for the Sunmatch :lol:


----------



## Scotty B

Mesto 1.5l foamer with 3x 100ml Power Maxed products for £20.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371669192208


----------



## AlpineTouring

Picked up some Autoglym Polar Seal from Halfords.


----------



## AutoGlanz.tech

New machines to try out  Vertool and rupes to play with.


----------



## pt1

Wax planet speed mousse,looking forward to trying this out.tony threw in 100ml of the mousse containing nano sealant too,very kind,great service as usual 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

s90 said:


> how you getting on with this, have same prob, cheers


just used it today, seems to be a very powerful glass cleaner , havnt had a chance to see what it its like when it steams up


----------



## mangove21

Shine mate wool pads and white hex polishing pads. Meguiars ultimate compound and m205. All ready for when I do a faded Mx5. Think I might get some more wool pads just in case.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Delivery from Dan at ODK of the match madness purchases

Custom painted red pot of envious and lunacy 4, the paint on them both is awesome, Dan has nailed it with both these waxes they smell divine

I also purchased a bottle of the limited edition banana Exibit


























































Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## astormatt

Picked up a few things today from CDS....looking forward to giving this 303 stuff a go

https://postimg.cc/gxPM4CjQ


----------



## AJ_

Auto Finesse Imperial 5L Concentrate from carparts4less. Absolute steal at £16.96 considering it has a recommended dilution of 1:10. 50 litres of wheel cleaner for £16.96! :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Went to pick up my Kranzle pressure washer that was repaired by Alex of "elite care care" and decided as I was down there to pick up a few more things that I needed...First thing was a new polishing machine as i had two Meguiar polishers,and sold one to a friend of mine who was in the market for his first machine,and replaced it with a RUPES LHR 15 Mk3 which I'm really looking forward to using,as I tried the Mk2 model and thought that it was one of if not the best polisher that I have ever used and now I have my own ...



























Plus Alex hooked me up with a good price on 10 litres of Koch Chemie Green Star...








.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Someone recommended the turtle wax alloy wheel cleaner, that turns purple. So I picked some up from ecp.


----------



## greymda

some 3D HD SPEED AIO, for family cars.


----------



## greymda

okay, so brought some Meguiars Soft Buff 2.0 polishing discs too. i am pretty much very pleased with them.
next, new snow foam, with 1.1mm orifice.


----------



## Kenan

Finally got the direct hoses 25m reel for the pressure washer, only a tempary set-up untill I get my new garage in a few years and needs painting but very happy with the reel.
















Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Very excited to try this lot out!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

Brian1612 said:


> Very excited to try this lot out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Interested in your thoughts on the AG brute. It promises to be the pre wash we all want

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

Brian1612 said:


> Very excited to try this lot out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Brian, let us know how you get on with the IK9 mate, so tempted to use it for my BH Auto Foam!

Where did you get it from in the end?


----------



## Andyblue

bluechimp said:


> Brian, let us know how you get on with the IK9 mate, so tempted to use it for my BH Auto Foam!
> 
> Where did you get it from in the end?


As above, very interested in your thoughts about this :thumb:


----------



## Woodsmoke

Well picked up some auto finesse triple, glaze and radiance. And order some chemical guys clean slate.. keep it all nice and shiny for the summer. Find the auto finnese stuff is less oily than the bilt hamber stuff I use for winter..


----------



## percymon

This arrived yesterday..


----------



## Kenan

percymon said:


> This arrived yesterday..


Been tempted by these, are as good in the flesh?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

Its nice and soft, perhaps not quite as soft as a make-up blusher brush.

That's a Chinese one btw - absolutely no complaints at £3.07 delivered..


----------



## Scottland

I've got a couple of those, and a few similar ones from Aliexpress too. I know they're not the 'real deal' and a knock off, but I spend too much on this hobby as it is. I need to cut corners somewhere


----------



## Kenan

percymon said:


> Its nice and soft, perhaps not quite as soft as a make-up blusher brush.
> 
> That's a Chinese one btw - absolutely no complaints at £3.07 delivered..


Do you have a like, I need on for that price!!!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda

Duragloss Rinseless Wash with Aquawax


----------



## percymon

Kenan said:


> Do you have a like, I need on for that price!!!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


￡2.81 15％ Off | Detail Cleaning Brush Flexible Outlet/Wheel Brush For Auto Interior Electrostatic Adsorption Dust Performance Car Accessories
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c0orDjNX


----------



## RandomlySet

Not bought, but have been fortunate enough to have a loan of the BigBoi BlowR range from Ultimate Finish.


----------



## noddy r32

greymda said:


> Duragloss Rinseless Wash with Aquawax


Where can you purchase duragloss in the uk :thumb:


----------



## micksea

Kenan said:


> Been tempted by these, are as good in the flesh?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


They must have come on the same boat as mine arrived today

EDIT. I quoted the wrong post but I'm sure you all get my drift


----------



## greymda

noddy r32 said:


> Where can you purchase duragloss in the uk :thumb:


i dont live in UK, nor do i have any detailing shops in my country. this was bought in the US by a friend who was travelling there for business.
that's how i get most of the stuff i have :buffer:


----------



## micksea

could I ask which country you live in? just curious


----------



## Boothy

noddy r32 said:


> Where can you purchase duragloss in the uk :thumb:


Motor geek do some Duragloss products but not sure which. Check their website.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72

Bought some wax applicator pucks from DetailedOnlne :thumb:


----------



## greymda

micksea said:


> could I ask which country you live in? just curious


sure, it's Moldova.


----------



## spyk3d

noddy r32 said:


> Where can you purchase duragloss in the uk :thumb:


Speak to the lads at Motorgeek UK if you can't find it on their website as they are selling it on Ebay.


----------



## DLGWRX02

I was after a couple of brushes long and thin, as have some very awkward places that my overly large hands and fingers cant get to under the bonnet. So I came across these on eBay for under £6 after shopping around. Chemical resistant strong and about 400mm long, nice and thin with 50mm and 30mm heads. Should be perfect. They viking products which is what most of our cleaning equipment we use at work is.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinny

DLGWRX02 said:


> I was after a couple of brushes long and thin, as have some very awkward places that my overly large hands and fingers cant get to under the bonnet. So I came across these on eBay for under £6 after shopping around. Chemical resistant strong and about 400mm long, nice and thin with 50mm and 30mm heads. Should be perfect. They viking products which is what most of our cleaning equipment we use at work is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


U got a link to these pal? Cheers


----------



## BertyTHeGreat

Pinny said:


> U got a link to these pal? Cheers


if you search Vikan brush set on Ebay a whole set comes up for around £10, it includes these 2 and a variety of smaller brushes also, hope this helps


----------



## Pinny

BertyTHeGreat said:


> if you search Vikan brush set on Ebay a whole set comes up for around £10, it includes these 2 and a variety of smaller brushes also, hope this helps


Nice one mate..thank you:thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead

Just had a Gyeon splurge - Large and medium silk drying towels, wheel brush and Bathe shampoo. Used all three at the weekend and all were good. I still haven't found a Gyeon product I don't like.


----------



## Polo_Power

Some new gear to give the new car the once over!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## micksea

now that's how to get a complete detailing kit in one hit,well done sir,hope you get hours of enjoyment from using your new goodies :thumb:


----------



## puntohgt77

Thanks to 'dchapman88' I ended up buying these two to try from XVC - arrived today very timely and well packaged!


----------



## RandomlySet

Polo_Power said:


> Some new gear to give the new car the once over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


What's the part number of that Sealey light? Might have to see if we stock them at work (certainly should be able to order one in)


----------



## Walesy.

RandomlySet said:


> What's the part number of that Sealey light? Might have to see if we stock them at work (certainly should be able to order one in)


Might get one myself

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealey-LED065-Lithium-Ion-Rechargeable-Floodlight/dp/B01MD107ZW


----------



## greymda

Special Rim Cleaner with indicator.


----------



## Leezo

Walesy. said:


> Might get one myself
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealey-LED065-Lithium-Ion-Rechargeable-Floodlight/dp/B01MD107ZW


Is that good enough lighting to help with paint correction? I'm in the market for a "swirl finder" as such.


----------



## Deano9

Just bought the AF aqua deluxe drying towel.
Wool Wash Mitt. 
Some SRP
Magma
Autofresh
Some wax applicators
Some AF interior cleaner
Bilt Hamber reg Clay bar
And a wheel brush!


----------



## BrummyPete

Ceriglass and a lake country rayon pad 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

All orders collected will arrive next week 
My order today


----------



## greymda

after much debate bought new combo: LSP-safe neutral snow foam/manual shampoo.
both premium detailing products from Russia (should be fun) of these guys: http://miracle-technology.pro/

snow foam:









shampoo:


----------



## Nidge76

I'm liking the look and quality of the barrel brush. Just need to see if it fits between my wheel and front calipers now.

Excellent service once again from Detailed Online.

Oh and I got some more BSD :thumb:


----------



## micksea

greymda said:


> after much debate bought new combo: LSP-safe neutral snow foam/manual shampoo.
> both premium detailing products from Russia (should be fun) of these guys: http://miracle-technology.pro/
> 
> snow foam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shampoo:


Interesting,can I ask how much these cost on the Russian market and could you let us know what you think of them?


----------



## micksea

Nidge76 said:


> I'm liking the look and quality of the barrel brush. Just need to see if it fits between my wheel and front calipers now.
> 
> Excellent service once again from Detailed Online.
> 
> Oh and I got some more BSD :thumb:


Can't wait to get my first delivery into these guys,note to self.....Must use other stuff faster


----------



## Andyblue

Nidge76 said:


> I'm liking the look and quality of the barrel brush. Just need to see if it fits between my wheel and front calipers now.
> 
> Excellent service once again from Detailed Online.
> 
> Oh and I got some more BSD :thumb:


Looking good - be interested in your thoughts on the brush - everything else I've used of theirs has been great and their service excellent :thumb:


----------



## Nidge76

micksea said:


> Can't wait to get my first delivery into these guys,note to self.....Must use other stuff faster


I gave quite a few things away for free to thin down my collection and then discovered detailed online 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

Andyblue said:


> Looking good - be interested in your thoughts on the brush - everything else I've used of theirs has been great and their service excellent :thumb:


Previously I've tried the glass cleaner, interior dressing and shampoo and have been very pleased with the results.

Looking forward to trying out my most recent purchases.

I will report back on the brush once I've tried it out.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## puntohgt77

Received some cloths from 'The Rag Company'


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## camerashy

A nice haul there MAXI let me know your thoughts on the Ital please


----------



## wayne451

I like those cable clamps!


----------



## kev999

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


What's the garden hose nozzle with the mini snowfoam bottle?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

kev999 said:


> What's the garden hose nozzle with the mini snowfoam bottle?


From Amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07DDF8V3M/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Leezo

MAXI-MILAN said:


> From Amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07DDF8V3M/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Could you possibly leave a review solely on that mini hose/snow foam?


----------



## micksea

Nidge76 said:


> I gave quite a few things away for free to thin down my collection and then discovered detailed online
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


I joined this site about a year ago and read all about snow foaming so I bought 5 litres of avalanche so obviously I bought 5 litres of AF lather (well,it's better value in 5l cans isn't it?) But then I kept reading about BH auto foam,so I bought 5 litres of that,plus litres upon litres of other stuff not to mention 23 (or more) various brushes....and now I 'need to try just about everything that detailed online sell but it's ok because they are 4 miles away from me....but wait,soon they will have a walk in shop less than a mile from my house,does the spending and ever growing collection ever stop? 😁


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Leezo said:


> Could you possibly leave a review solely on that mini hose/snow foam?


Similar one with some review https://www.amazon.co.uk/Multifunct...+spray+gun&qid=1554668229&s=automotive&sr=1-7

This is different


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Leezo said:


> Could you possibly leave a review solely on that mini hose/snow foam?


I used it this morning, the quality is average , it works and I like it 
the 100ml plastic cup for soap is very thin be carful, but I like this idea I will buy another one , Simple things works :thumb:


----------



## Nidge76

micksea said:


> ...and now I 'need to try just about everything that detailed online sell but it's ok because they are 4 miles away from me....but wait,soon they will have a walk in shop less than a mile from my house,does the spending and ever growing collection ever stop?


Haha. It's certainly a slippery slope.

To answer the question no the spending and size of collection never stops. But then half the fun is buying and trying out new things 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomCatUK

Nidge76 said:


> Haha. It's certainly a slippery slope.


It's like crack, but smells nicer.


----------



## AudiPhil

I tried my best to resist but I couldn't let this WP package get away https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=412497










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

A few bits and pieces from County Detailing Supplies. First order from them so 5% discount, also free postage and free gift with orders over £25.

Detail Factory Ultra Soft Brush Grey Pair
The Rag Company Eagle Edgeless 500 Microfibre Blue
The Rag Company Edgeless 365 Grey Miner (4 Pack)
Bucket Tidy - free gift


----------



## puntohgt77




----------



## OvEr_KiLL

detailed online...

hydrophobe 250ml
waterless wash and wax 500ml
tyre dressing spray 250ml


----------



## tosh

Wolfgang Uber Rinseless


----------



## minimadmotorman

Nothing today but bought myself some Klin goodies at the weekend.


----------



## A&J

tosh said:


> Wolfgang Uber Rinseless


Nice. Please report what you think about it.


----------



## tosh

A&J said:


> Nice. Please report what you think about it.


Had to scratch that itch

In the arsenal I have
ONR Blue
ONR Green
Megs D114
Ultima 
Carpro Ech2o
Surf City Garage Professional
Adams

So of course, wanted to try something else; like you do


----------



## A&J

Also check out feynlab rinseless wash. Its very potent & slippery. Great for winter.


----------



## tosh

A&J said:


> Also check out feynlab rinseless wash. Its very potent & slippery. Great for winter.


Nooooo, not another one to try

Just found another bottle of Duragloss 931 hiding as well

(to be fair, I bought a second bottle of 931, as there was a 931+951 Aquawax and 931+921 FC&S dilution formula that I wanted to try, but can't find the ratio at the minute)

The only one I hated, was Chemical Guys EcoSmart - couldn't give that product away


----------



## Peter77

Prize arrived from detailed online. Nailed it on scents Thanks again guys. Much appreciated.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SystemClenz

Peter77 said:


> Prize arrived from detailed online. Nailed it on scents Thanks again guys. Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That wax :thumb:


----------



## A&J

tosh said:


> The only one I hated, was Chemical Guys EcoSmart - couldn't give that product away


I didnt like CG Rinse free as well. There was just nothing specially good about it. I was glad when I used it up and threw it away :lol:


----------



## TeddyRuxpin

High hopes for the durability of this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07DCRPGBM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_RE.RCbMRE15F1


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Peter77

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


That's a nice haul of dodo juice gear 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Negaultra7

Koch Chemie Top Star Interior plastic trim semi-matt 1L

Superb product

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Koch-Che...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## tosh

Negaultra7 said:


> Koch Chemie Top Star Interior plastic trim semi-matt 1L
> 
> Superb product


It's just awesome isn't it

I missed a bit on my dash by accident, and the difference sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Pinny

Is it the kc a more matt finish?
Something i have been looking at? Whats the scent like on it?
Cheers


----------



## minimadmotorman

5 x 100ml samples from Car Chem:-

Super Suds Shampoo 1900:1
Alloy Clean
Prep Panel Wipe
G&T Glue & Tar Remover
Tyre Gel


----------



## Jue

Another Fast delivery from in2detailing, only ordered this lot on Sunday night. Cheers Imran


----------



## BarryAllen

12v Ozone Generator from The 'bay to rid the daughters car of the cigarette smell.

20 mins run time and now smells like fresh Thunderstorm!

Hope it keeps the smoke smell down when the weather turns hot

All for the bargain price of £19 quid. I've spent that several times over on odour bombs, Febreze, Air Vent neutralizer, interior shampoo's, vinegar, charcoal and the like.


----------



## Peter77

BarryAllen said:


> 12v Ozone Generator from The 'bay to rid the daughters car of the cigarette smell.
> 
> 20 mins run time and now smells like fresh Thunderstorm!
> 
> Hope it keeps the smoke smell down when the weather turns hot
> 
> All for the bargain price of £19 quid. I've spent that several times over on odour bombs, Febreze, Air Vent neutralizer, interior shampoo's, vinegar, charcoal and the like.


Sounds good. Any links buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryAllen

Peter77 said:


> Sounds good. Any links buddy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Disclaimer first: Ozone in concentration can kill or at the very least cause serious breathing issues - so do your reading first.

The listing for the one I bought is no longer available but here is similar:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Portable...864595?hash=item4d8d586e13:g:2kkAAOSwdC5cbWMO

The one I purchased was slightly more powerful at 10g output,

It looks very Heath Robinson and dare I say it slightly unsafe but in essence it's the inners of those metal case machines you can buy with fan, timer etc.

I run it for no more than 20 mins, and with the car heater on cool, med speed , recirc. (The unit gets mildly warm)

I stood it on a dinner plate in the foot-well. Used on 2 cars now and no problems for me.

You can tell if it's working because it makes a feint hissing noise when plugged in, also you can immediately smell the ozone being generated. I jumped straight out of the car and left it running and kept an eye on it for my own peace of mind.

You need to air the car for a good few hours afterwards... and the smell of ozone will linger for a while afterwards.

Cheers


----------



## stonejedi

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


Nice set of products you got their bro:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## 350Chris

I've not emptied the boot from the Slim's weekend bash yet, but:

5L Citrus Prewash
2 x new spray bottles and chemical triggers
Chemical Guys Fabric Protect


And an extra day off tomorrow to tackle a Land Rover Discovery Sport this weekend :detailer:


----------



## Peter77

BarryAllen said:


> Disclaimer first: Ozone in concentration can kill or at the very least cause serious breathing issues - so do your reading first.
> 
> The listing for the one I bought is no longer available but here is similar:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Portable...864595?hash=item4d8d586e13:g:2kkAAOSwdC5cbWMO
> 
> The one I purchased was slightly more powerful at 10g output,
> 
> It looks very Heath Robinson and dare I say it slightly unsafe but in essence it's the inners of those metal case machines you can buy with fan, timer etc.
> 
> I run it for no more than 20 mins, and with the car heater on cool, med speed , recirc. (The unit gets mildly warm)
> 
> I stood it on a dinner plate in the foot-well. Used on 2 cars now and no problems for me.
> 
> You can tell if it's working because it makes a feint hissing noise when plugged in, also you can immediately smell the ozone being generated. I jumped straight out of the car and left it running and kept an eye on it for my own peace of mind.
> 
> You need to air the car for a good few hours afterwards... and the smell of ozone will linger for a while afterwards.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. Some great advice too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy888

1x 3.5" Shinemate DA Backing Plate
1x 4" CG Hex Green Pad
1x 4" CG hex Black Pad
1x ValetPro Blue Clay Bar

Bought from CYC to go with the DAS6 Pro + Meguiars/CG Hex Logic kit I bought and haven't used yet. Damn the Easter weather forecast making me spend money.


----------



## alfajim

BH qd. Going to dilute it 1-20


----------



## detailR

iggy888 said:


> 1x 3.5" Shinemate DA Backing Plate
> 1x 4" CG Hex Green Pad
> 1x 4" CG hex Black Pad
> 1x ValetPro Blue Clay Bar
> 
> Bought from CYC to go with the DAS6 Pro + Meguiars/CG Hex Logic kit I bought and haven't used yet. Damn the Easter weather forecast making me spend money.


The backing plate won't work with the Pro+ machine. 
The fitment is different and the throw is too large for the small pads.


----------



## MrG47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

iggy888 said:


> 1x 3.5" Shinemate DA Backing Plate
> 1x 4" CG Hex Green Pad
> 1x 4" CG hex Black Pad
> 1x ValetPro Blue Clay Bar
> 
> Bought from CYC to go with the DAS6 Pro + Meguiars/CG Hex Logic kit I bought and haven't used yet. Damn the Easter weather forecast making me spend money.





detailR said:


> The backing plate won't work with the Pro+ machine.
> The fitment is different and the throw is too large for the small pads.


I read that as he has a DAS6 Pro, plus Meguiars/CG Hex logic kit. Not he has the DAS 6 Pro Plus machine.


----------



## Brian1612

With summer coming it's time to get the wheels off and coated along with the calipers. Revolve will be my weapon of choice for this.

Also got my group buy through from Imran as well, bought another 3 of the Korean 470 MFs for a total of 5 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## stonejedi

AutoGlanz Brute...









I'm looking forward to testing it's cleaning power against my go to pre wash Koch Chemie GreenStar at very high water dilution rates.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walfice

Got this delivery last week. Not used everything yet but very impressed with the aura shampoo and eight below snow foam. The cling time of eight below beats anything I have used before.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineTouring

Just had a Mitchell & King Mk1000 DA delivered along with some of their 3 stage polish and a sample of wax and their QD. Picked up a bottle of Sonax Perfect Finish to try as well.


----------



## Harryboi

Got me a clay towel. Some bilt hamber korrosol And auto finesse dressle.


----------



## greymda

a 15mm Dual Action.

let's see what it can do!


----------



## AlpineTouring

Harryboi said:


> Got me a clay towel. Some bilt hamber korrosol And auto finesse dressle.


I really like AF Dressle. I'm running low so need some more.


----------



## AlpineTouring

greymda said:


> a 15mm Dual Action.
> 
> let's see what it can do!


Which one did you go for? Just tried my MK 1000 on my rear bumper to remove a few scuffs and scratches off stuff getting dragged out of the boot. It's now looking almost brand new, with very little effort. Can't wait to get round to doing the rest of the car.


----------



## micksea

Harryboi said:


> Got me a clay towel. Some bilt hamber korrosol And auto finesse dressle.


Which clay towel did you get,have you tried it yet?


----------



## AudiPhil

I took Imran up on his Bouncer's Done & Dusted Si and 2x microfibres deal. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Got some Bead Maker to give it a try - seems very slick!

Along with some Gyeon Coatings to keep stocked up and a 4L bottle of Gyeon Prep 

I've also got some Lake Country Foam backed Wool Pads to try them out


----------



## tosh

Some Autofiber USA mitts


----------



## matty.13

Some new bits to try. Going to add some hsi02 to beadmaker









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crafty

A restock on a few things and a couple of new things to try. Not pictured is the BSD, which hasn't turned up from carparts4less


----------



## puntohgt77

Decided to treat myself to a Vertool 12e and some scholl pads/polishes to see if I can get that next level of finish!!


----------



## vsideboy

Crafty said:


> A restock on a few things and a couple of new things to try. Not pictured is the BSD, which hasn't turned up from carparts4less


wow that bottom left item sure is a big tub of ... something


----------



## IanW555

Finally got rid of the crappy Karcher Snow Foam Lance and upgraded to the Autobrite Snow Foam Lance. Wow, how heavy is the top brass section?! Really pleased with the results.


----------



## vsideboy

IanW555 said:


> Finally got rid of the crappy Karcher Snow Foam Lance and upgraded to the Autobrite Snow Foam Lance. Wow, how heavy is the top brass section?! Really pleased with the results.


Yeah, can be annoying when there isn't much liquid in the bottle and it's a little bit windy. You take it off the gun and have to prop it up somewhere so it doesn't blow over.


----------



## djberney

Moonshine just arrived from this weeks Autoglanz group buy. It's not just a decant spray bottle that's extra, it's full so you get an extra 500ml of product. Even better value than I thought.


----------



## Deano9

Bought the AG custom wheels kit.

It's done a decent job too. Much better than Magma imo.


----------



## GSVHammer

A bottle of 3D HD Speed has just arrived.


----------



## RandomlySet

Met up with my AutoSmart rep earlier, and picked up a few essentials. I've used these for years and love them. Always something I need in my collection.


----------



## st33ly

How much was the tin of Tards?


----------



## jcooper5083

Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid Wax 100ml pot. 

Have to admit I love the Dodo Juice products and know there are many more out there of which I use for polishing, wheels, claying etc. however love working with the Dodo Juice wax.


----------



## gaz3014

My first decent goodie box from Detailed Online. 
Now all I need is to get my new car on Saturday ✌


----------



## Andyblue

gaz3014 said:


> My first decent goodie box from Detailed Online.
> 
> Now all I need is to get my new car on Saturday


Very nice - enjoy their stuff, i really like it and found it very effective. Oh and their customer service is excellent :thumb:

Are those brushes from them ? Look good...

Oh and all you need is your new car on Saturday AND some nice weather - were forecast rain


----------



## RandomlySet

Received these earlier today


----------



## BarryAllen

4x Simoniz Quick Shine Detailer (with Carnauba Wax)

£2.50 per bottle at Wilko.

https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/simoniz-500ml-quick-shine-detailer/p/0344887


----------



## gaz3014

Andyblue said:


> Very nice - enjoy their stuff, i really like it and found it very effective. Oh and their customer service is excellent :thumb:
> 
> Are those brushes from them ? Look good...
> 
> Oh and all you need is your new car on Saturday AND some nice weather - were forecast rain


Yes, brushes are from them too......great service as they increased my 250m
Bottles to 500ml FOC.

And typical about the weather....🤦*♂


----------



## Andyblue

gaz3014 said:


> Yes, brushes are from them too......great service as they increased my 250m
> 
> Bottles to 500ml FOC.
> 
> And typical about the weather....*


Wow, fantastic service :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

RandomlySet said:


> Received these earlier today


havnt tried the others but the tyre dressing (spray) is awesome!


----------



## RandomlySet

That's good to know... I've been using autosmart highstyle for about 8 years now (along with megs tyre endurance here and there). I've been wanting to try a new tyre dressing for ages.


----------



## Crafty

vsideboy said:


> wow that bottom left item sure is a big tub of ... something


Its just the fusso/soft99 stuff, its a normal sized tin, the plastic bit on the top houses a cloth.


----------



## Deano9

I've just bought Meguirs tyre gel from Halfords sewing as though they have 20 percent of all Maguirs at the mo.


----------



## MickCTR

Just ordered some detailed online surreal wax. Looking forward to trying it!


----------



## greymda

a 15mm DA polisher


----------



## matt303

Just some Future Armour, I'm looking forward to giving this a try, so much so the top of the recycling bin beads lovely now


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Just removed the swirls from my boot using Turtlewax Pro medium and fine cut with orange and white hex pads.

The sun came out at the end to see all the swirls are away.

Much better job than the mistakenly named Perfect Finish I used a week ago!


----------



## macc70

RUST Project GTI is going to need more parts than I anticipated Seem to be spending more money on cutting and flap discs than fixings and loctite


----------



## BrummyPete

Af, revive done a great job sorting the external trim on my new car
















Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## suds

Two waxes for my man fridge


----------



## ffrs1444

BrummyPete said:


> Af, revive done a great job sorting the external trim on my new car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Will last a wash or 2 Save your self some money and get a Ceramic trim coat especially on a new car last a good 12 months


----------



## BrummyPete

ffrs1444 said:


> Will last a wash or 2 Save your self some money and get a Ceramic trim coat especially on a new car last a good 12 months


Yeah I will do mate, I've used dlux before and been very happy with it, just wanted something to keep me along for a while until waxstock when I'm gonna stock up

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigup

Ordered a full Obsessed Garage style setup with quick releases all around for kranzle



Better be good!


----------



## ronwash

BrummyPete said:


> Yeah I will do mate, I've used dlux before and been very happy with it, just wanted something to keep me along for a while until waxstock when I'm gonna stock up
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Got a year from Dodo's nano trim sealant,looked great also.


----------



## tosh

bigup said:


> Ordered a full Obsessed Garage style setup with quick releases all around for kranzle
> 
> Better be good!


Lance envy.


----------



## BruceVolvo

bigup said:


> Ordered a full Obsessed Garage style setup with quick releases all around for kranzle
> 
> 
> 
> Better be good!


I got the same setup from Qwashers, it is good solid piece of equipment must admit though I don't tend to use/find the need to use the lance, I just use the trigger and spray head 99% of the time, mind you that's probably because my drive is a bit tight for space.


----------



## bigup

BruceVolvo said:


> I got the same setup from Qwashers, it is good solid piece of equipment must admit though I don't tend to use/find the need to use the lance, I just use the trigger and spray head 99% of the time, mind you that's probably because my drive is a bit tight for space.


I did try Qwashers first, 4 days on and still waiting a reply..shocking service in this day and age

This is why i went to www.simpsons1979.co.uk and they replied straight away with decent advice and threw in a few freebies which is also nice. contact them direct instead of ebay and they also give a little discount.


----------



## lijongtao

bigup said:


> I did try Qwashers first, 4 days on and still waiting a reply..shocking service in this day and age
> 
> This is why i went to www.simpsons1979.co.uk and they replied straight away with decent advice and threw in a few freebies which is also nice. contact them direct instead of ebay and they also give a little discount.


I contacted them via ebay as I wanted to buy a Kranzle. 2 messages with no reply. They replied to the 3rd, I asked a question about delivery and nozzles and they never bothered replying to that either. Lost a sale there. Awful communications.


----------



## BruceVolvo

lijongtao said:


> I contacted them via ebay as I wanted to buy a Kranzle. 2 messages with no reply. They replied to the 3rd, I asked a question about delivery and nozzles and they never bothered replying to that either. Lost a sale there. Awful communications.


I've seen a lot of bad reviews re Qwashers/Qservices in various post's, got to say I had no problem with them, quick, fast service, answered all my questions, modified my order to suit my requirements, even changed the power cord on the Kranzle to a 10M cord as I didn't want to use an extension and all turned round within the space of 3 days it was on my doorstep.

I think the key is though I used the old fashioned method and phoned them and discussed what I wanted over several calls, I suspect they are a bit old school in that respect.

From personal experience at work when you arrive at work in the morning and open your inbox you have been bombarded by in-numerous emails that can be overwhelming, in a lot of instances picking up the phone gets a faster better response.

Just my thoughts anyway :thumb:


----------



## gargreen7

More from Detailed Online. Fantastic service as usual.










My DO collection grows! Lord, save us


----------



## RandomlySet

Purchased this last week, and arrived today










£40 from Ebay to replace my £200+ Paint Detective PD8


----------



## Sim

Adams delivery today, Valentines Detail Spray, Car Shampoo and Strip Wash


----------



## stonejedi

RandomlySet said:


> Purchased this last week, and arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £40 from Ebay to replace my £200+ Paint Detective PD8


Review it on your youtube channel:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## jcooper5083

A few new items arrived today to top up the collection with some new products to my range to try


Chemical Guys Green Angle Head Wheel Brush (20")

Martin Cox 5 Gallons Bucket with Free Bucket Barrier

Chemical Guys Clean Slate Surface Cleanser

Dodo Juice Lime Prime Plus

Chemical Guys Hex-Logic Hand Polishing Applicator Pads 3 Pack

Koch Chemie FSE Finish Spray Exterior Quick Detailer with Limescale Remover

Chemical Guys Stiffy Tyre Brush

Auto Finesse Pro Range Mixing Bottle


----------



## AudiPhil

Some new goodies from DetailedOnline










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

AudiPhil said:


> Some new goodies from DetailedOnline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy mate, and those new bottles do look good - let me know your thoughts on the tyre dressing - I've been very pleased with it :thumb:


----------



## AudiPhil

Andyblue said:


> Enjoy mate, and those new bottles do look good - let me know your thoughts on the tyre dressing - I've been very pleased with it :thumb:


Thanks Andy! I'll give it a try once I've used up my current dressing and let you know.


----------



## ///M Sport

jcooper5083 said:


> A few new items arrived today to top up the collection with some new products to my range to try
> 
> 
> Chemical Guys Green Angle Head Wheel Brush (20")


That green brush look perfect for my arches! Where did you get it from and how much was it mate? Can you tell me how deep the pile is and how thick the wooden head is please? I might as have to trim the bristles down to get it to fit! How hard are the bristles?


----------



## jcooper5083

///M Sport said:


> That green brush look perfect for my arches! Where did you get it from and how much was it mate? Can you tell me how deep the pile is and how thick the wooden head is please? I might as have to trim the bristles down to get it to fit! How hard are the bristles?


Hi.

The brush is from Slims Detailing - great service there.

It is made by Chemical Guys

https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/cleaning/wheels-tyres/green-angle-head-wheel-brush-20.html

the handle is 20 inch, the bristles are 2 inch and they are mid in stiffness - enough so that they wouldn't scratch surfaces but will agitate dirt and grime with the right cleaner.

I got it for the arches however it is also advertised as an alloy brush - would be good for getting through the the backs of the rims.

price was £10.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tosh

Couple of things from County Detailing Supplies
(like I need any more tyre dressings...)


----------



## ///M Sport

jcooper5083 said:


> Hi.
> 
> The brush is from Slims Detailing - great service there.
> 
> It is made by Chemical Guys
> 
> the handle is 20 inch, the bristles are 2 inch and they are mid in stiffness - enough so that they wouldn't scratch surfaces but will agitate dirt and grime with the right cleaner.
> 
> I got it for the arches however it is also advertised as an alloy brush - would be good for getting through the the backs of the rims.
> 
> price was £10.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for this mate. The head of the brush (what the bristles go into) how thick is the wooden head, guessing around 0.5-1 inch?

It's fairly tight in my arches (lowered car) and don't think i'll have the best part of 3 inches to squeeze a brush in there. I guess I can start at the lowest part of the arch on either side of the wheel and see how far up it will go..

Or I might look at a bath back scrubbing brush. Long hand, short pipe and slimline head.


----------



## Andyman0

///M Sport said:


> Thanks for this mate. The head of the brush (what the bristles go into) how thick is the wooden head, guessing around 0.5-1 inch?
> 
> It's fairly tight in my arches (lowered car) and don't think i'll have the best part of 3 inches to squeeze a brush in there. I guess I can start at the lowest part of the arch on either side of the wheel and see how far up it will go..
> 
> Or I might look at a bath back scrubbing brush. Long hand, short pipe and slimline head.


Really sorry if this sounds daft and i don`t mean to offend but couldnt you just jack the car up? I know it adds more time to the wash but at least the job gets done


----------



## tosh

Some BMW stuff


----------



## jcooper5083

///M Sport said:


> Thanks for this mate. The head of the brush (what the bristles go into) how thick is the wooden head, guessing around 0.5-1 inch?
> 
> It's fairly tight in my arches (lowered car) and don't think i'll have the best part of 3 inches to squeeze a brush in there. I guess I can start at the lowest part of the arch on either side of the wheel and see how far up it will go..
> 
> Or I might look at a bath back scrubbing brush. Long hand, short pipe and slimline head.


id say close to 1 inch for the wooden part mate. TBH I used it this weekend and I have a Merc E220d AMG and i couldnt get it in to the arches properly at the front and mine is factory AMG, not aftermarket lowered. How this helps a little even if it has meant the search continues for the perfect brush.

As per a previous comment, jack the car up, take a few mins and will allow access and then this brush is ideal or even better, take the wheels off - thats my next plan.


----------



## astormatt

Picked this up from County Detailing today. Couldn't wait until the weekend to try them so gave the car a quick wash earlier....
Very impressed with all 3 products, definitely more to P&S than Bead Maker!

https://i.postimg.cc/gJC7tMgM/23-E64-B29-4-BA0-47-CD-B8-DF-83-F0-ACCFCD0-B.jpg


----------



## ///M Sport

Andyman0 said:


> Really sorry if this sounds daft and i don`t mean to offend but couldnt you just jack the car up? I know it adds more time to the wash but at least the job gets done


No offence taken, don't be silly. Your 100% right I could jack the car up. But I would need a jack to do so and also it would be a right pain in the ****. Seems a bit extreme. I'll find a suitable brush to do the job.

I actually used my wheel brush on the last wash and it did a surprisingly good job. But that was with a strong 1:1 TFR mix!


----------



## ///M Sport

jcooper5083 said:


> id say close to 1 inch for the wooden part mate. TBH I used it this weekend and I have a Merc E220d AMG and i couldnt get it in to the arches properly at the front and mine is factory AMG, not aftermarket lowered. How this helps a little even if it has meant the search continues for the perfect brush.
> 
> As per a previous comment, jack the car up, take a few mins and will allow access and then this brush is ideal or even better, take the wheels off - thats my next plan.


Thanks for that, I've got the same car but the coupe. You'll know the rear arches are covered in a fabric type of material which is a pain to clean. But as I said in my previous post my wheel brush (that I use for the barrels) did a decent enough job of cleaning the arches. I probably got the same wheels as you too.


----------



## Andyman0

www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/ez-detail/products/ez-detail-go-ez-brush

I use this on the wifes AMG A250 and on mine, does a brill job on the arches and on the rear that are covered in that felt like material, still tight in there but can just get it in


----------



## Kenan

Andyman0 said:


> www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/ez-detail/products/ez-detail-go-ez-brush
> 
> I use this on the wifes AMG A250 and on mine, does a brill job on the arches and on the rear that are covered in that felt like material, still tight in there but can just get it in


On problem is the neighbors will think your using a bog brush 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineTouring

Got some EZ Car Care Watermelon PH Neutral Shampoo and some Ceramic Wax to try. Also ordered some Citrus Pre Wash, but still waiting for that to arrive. Won't get to use it for a while as I just had another hernia op a few days ago &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Andyman0

Kenan said:


> On problem is the neighbors will think your using a bog brush
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Yeah but like most on here i dont care what the neighbours think


----------



## J55TTC

Meguiars ultimate fast finish, interested to test this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coupe25

Got one of these:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Super-Br...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Not strictly a detailing product but thats why I bought it. Its god damn bright and allows for excellent paint inspection during and after polishing. Is motion activated too with the swipe of your hand. 
Excellent product well happy, plus I enjoy camping a lot so its great for that too


----------



## pt1

Thought i would give these two a try









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

Some random stuff
Heard good things about Turtle Wax Ice in the US, and I think these are the UK versions


----------



## Gas head

some more miyabi and banzai polishing pad, and a ken dodd tickling stick that dodo juice make.


----------



## topgun23

Lake Country Hydro Tech Heavy Polishing Pad

Bilt Hamber Clay Bar (soft)

Bilt Hamber Korrosol

Valetpro Black To The Future Tyre & Trim Dressing

Flexipads Soft Finishing Euro Foam Hand Applicator

Detail Guardz x 4

All above from Slims Detailing

Meguiar's DBP5 DA Backing Plate - Amazon

Menzerna 3 Pack Heavy Cut 400 Medium 2500 Super Finish Plus 3800 - ebay


----------



## Fatboy40

topgun23 said:


> Valetpro Black To The Future Tyre & Trim Dressing


Something I always keep handy, and which I think is underrated plus a little goes a long way (although if I have the time I'd now rather put a ceramic coating on external plastic).


----------



## AudiPhil

M&K snow foam, shampoo and QD group buy - Amazing delivery time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigup

pt1 said:


> Thought i would give these two a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Don't bother using the Adams shampoo in a foam cannon for a contact less first step, its cleaning performance like this is rubbish and you use hell of a lot product. Stick to the likes of BH Auto Foam for this, far superior.

As a shampoo in a bucket product, it's very good, loads of suds, and is my go to shampoo for hot sunny days now.


----------



## pt1

bigup said:


> Don't bother using the Adams shampoo in a foam cannon for a contact less first step, its cleaning performance like this is rubbish and you use hell of a lot product. Stick to the likes of BH Auto Foam for this, far superior.
> 
> As a shampoo in a bucket product, it's very good, loads of suds, and is my go to shampoo for hot sunny days now.


Thanks, i have used the adams shampoo a few times now and its a good product. I think wax planet lava is still my favourite shampoo though.bead maker has impressed me,so easy to use,the Slickness and gloss are on another level... Disappointed with the beads though, should of been called gloss maker 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigup

pt1 said:


> Thanks, i have used the adams shampoo a few times now and its a good product. I think wax planet lava is still my favourite shampoo though.bead maker has impressed me,so easy to use,the Slickness and gloss are on another level... Disappointed with the beads though, should of been called gloss maker
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Totally agree with beadmaker. Use it myself and big fan if the slickness and gloss.

I use it on top of Bilt Hamber Double Wax on a white car and in the sun it's immense!

Il have to give lava shampoo a try.


----------



## RandomlySet

I got these yesterday:










Which now makes my Detailed Online collection look like this:


----------



## pt1

RandomlySet said:


> I got these yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which now makes my Detailed Online collection look like this:


What are the stand out products?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## saul

RandomlySet said:


> Purchased this last week, and arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £40 from Ebay to replace my £200+ Paint Detective PD8


Is it any good? Need to be replacing mine (batteries leaked and killed it) 
Would you have a link for this?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

Just got myself.










Should help with the swirl spotting during polishing.:buffer:


----------



## bluechimp

Well I had to jump on the Hype that is Hyper Gel, Can't wait to try it. Took advantage of the 3for2 aswell, can't wait to try the wax, although I do need to stop buying detail sprays.


----------



## -rob-

Bigfoot Nano And Flex 15 Da Lovely Tools


----------



## Fatboy40

bluechimp said:


> Well I had to jump on the Hype that is Hyper Gel, Can't wait to try it.


What's so great about it? (genuine question, not sarcasm).

To me it looks 100% identical to...

https://www.ezcarcare.co.uk/collect...gel-based-wheel-cleaner?variant=5456867590172

... so it's just something they both probably buy in bulk in those big 1,000 litre tanks from somewhere, decant, and put their own labels on.

Edit: For example look at what these guys sell...

https://www.achem.co.uk/autocare/wheel-care/

... "ALLOY SAFE WHEEL GEL", hmm.

Edit 2: Grape scented eh?..


__
http://instagr.am/p/BqraZcIlzyf/

... hmm.


----------



## 66Cobra

Just a few bit's not all detailing related but will come in very useful.

Excel Detailing Supplies Ltd








eBay








Amazon









All ready for the Bank Holiday weekend.....:detailer:


----------



## garage_dweller

Some foam tip cleaning swabs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

garage_dweller said:


> Some foam tip cleaning swabs


You must have some wide ears then


----------



## pt1

Fatboy40 said:


> What's so great about it? (genuine question, not sarcasm).
> 
> To me it looks 100% identical to...
> 
> https://www.ezcarcare.co.uk/collect...gel-based-wheel-cleaner?variant=5456867590172
> 
> ... so it's just something they both probably buy in bulk in those big 1,000 litre tanks from somewhere, decant, and put their own labels on.
> 
> Edit: For example look at what these guys sell...
> 
> https://www.achem.co.uk/autocare/wheel-care/
> 
> ... "ALLOY SAFE WHEEL GEL", hmm.
> 
> Edit 2: Grape scented eh?..
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BqraZcIlzyf/
> 
> ... hmm.


Great detective work

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## waqasr

Milwaukee cordless rotary. Just got this posted this morning, had a quick play. Very nice unit, well made, nice pressure sensitive trigger and also ive never had a rotary which maintains the speed no matter how much pressure being used, its like magic.

For someone like me who does not have a drive, doesnt want to run a huge extension lead or like people watching you polish..this thing is a must, go and polish wherever you like! I should have got one years ago!

2019-05-22_04-46-50 by joe blogggs, on Flickr


----------



## AlpineTouring

1ltr of Carpro Perl to see if its as good as everyone says and 2 more bottles of Sonax BSD. That's it for a while. Spent a fortune on products while I've been off on the sick. Our cars are caked in dust and I can't even drive at the minute let alone wash them &#55357;&#56877;


----------



## Jack R

waqasr said:


> Milwaukee cordless rotary. Just got this posted this morning, had a quick play. Very nice unit, well made, nice pressure sensitive trigger and also ive never had a rotary which maintains the speed no matter how much pressure being used, its like magic.
> 
> For someone like me who does not have a drive, doesnt want to run a huge extension lead or like people watching you polish..this thing is a must, go and polish wherever you like! I should have got one years ago!
> 
> 2019-05-22_04-46-50 by joe blogggs, on Flickr


I've been thinking about getting one of these for a while now, once you've had ago you'll have to post a review :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

Love a wax planet delivery.



Gonz


----------



## Lexus-is250

Tac systems moonlight, tac systems total one essential, tac systems pads and a tac systems clay mitt all from in2detailing. 

Wife don't know yet but will hopefully all put to good use this weekend on the new car I'm picking up on Sunday. Not used any of them before but sod it got to give it a go. 

Can't wait. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Ordered a shirt off Amazon for holiday... 1p off free delivery so bought an amazon basics chenille noodle mitt. Have to say for the price 
I'm actually quite impressed with the quality of it 

Noodle mitts appear to be making a comeback on the back of them apparently being the safest wash media.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## waqasr

Jack R said:


> I've been thinking about getting one of these for a while now, once you've had ago you'll have to post a review :thumb:


No doubt, let me have a bit more of a play with it. So far initial thoughts...i Love this thing!


----------



## \Rian

Restocking at slims, can't

Chemical Guys Cyclone Dirt Trap x 2
KOCH Chemie Green Star Universal 
Valetpro Citrus 
Gtechniq G5 
Atomiza Handi Hold Spray Bottle x 2
Chemical Resistant Trigger x 2
Martin Cox Yellow Edgeless x2 
CarPro PERL 1l
Wheel & Rim*brush for exhaust
Atomiza Foamer Trigger head

Got a free slims dual action Sprayer, pack. Of mega man gloves and a carpro chemical resistant trigger head
















Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peirre

Ive just received a 250ml bottle of Kamikaze Collection Overcoat v3 from Ultimate Finish, this is for my new car (VW Gti) that Jim White has done a new car prep on. I picked up the car from Jim yesterday and I have to say I am very pleased with his work.


----------



## Kenan

\Rian said:


> Restocking at slims, can't
> 
> Chemical Guys Cyclone Dirt Trap x 2
> KOCH Chemie Green Star Universal
> Valetpro Citrus
> Gtechniq G5
> Atomiza Handi Hold Spray Bottle x 2
> Chemical Resistant Trigger x 2
> Martin Cox Yellow Edgeless x2
> CarPro PERL 1l
> Wheel & Rim*brush for exhaust
> Atomiza Foamer Trigger head
> 
> Got a free slims dual action Sprayer, pack. Of mega man gloves and a carpro chemical resistant trigger head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I'll be interested in your thoughts on the dual action spray bottle

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Peirre said:


> Ive just received a 250ml bottle of Kamikaze Collection Overcoat v3 from Ultimate Finish, this is for my new car (VW Gti) that Jim White has done a new car prep on. I picked up the car from Jim yesterday and I have to say I am very pleased with his work.


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## \Rian

Kenan said:


> I'll be interested in your thoughts on the dual action spray bottle
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I'll provide feedback over the weekend

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hede

Well not exactly a mail call but here is my goodiebag from the Rupes seminar in Denmark yesterday.










The seminar was very very good, Jason Rose is a great teacher.

I got to play with the new 15mrk.3, damp sanding with a Scorpio E ( i was terrified at first but it is so quick to get defects out of the paint. And You get the hang of it so quick )
The Scorpio E is so nice to work with. I think it can replace the cutting compound in a 2 step polish. 
I also tried Rupes wool pads both with extra water and just with compound. They are so nice to work with. Got 90% defects out of an Audi bonnet with just the finishing wool pad and yellow keramik compound + water ( SWA as Jason likes to call it )










Its was a perfect mix of pro detailers, bodyshop guys and weekend warriors like me.










And of cause a selfie with Jason


----------



## stonejedi

My first order from DetailedOnline,really looking forward to trying a few of these products over the bank holiday weekend,I just hope the weather stays nice.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

stonejedi said:


> My first order from DetailedOnline,really looking forward to trying a few of these products over the bank holiday weekend,I just hope the weather stays nice.SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interested in what you think about the waterless wash - not one I've used, but fancy having a bottle in :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Andyblue said:


> Interested in what you think about the waterless wash - not one I've used, but fancy having a bottle in :thumb:


Will try and use the waterless wash over the next couple of days and do a small review of my findings.SJ.


----------



## vsideboy

Hede said:


> Well not exactly a mail call but here is my goodiebag from the Rupes seminar in Denmark yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seminar was very very good, Jason Rose is a great teacher.
> 
> I got to play with the new 15mrk.3, damp sanding with a Scorpio E ( i was terrified at first but it is so quick to get defects out of the paint. And You get the hang of it so quick )
> The Scorpio E is so nice to work with. I think it can replace the cutting compound in a 2 step polish.
> I also tried Rupes wool pads both with extra water and just with compound. They are so nice to work with. Got 90% defects out of an Audi bonnet with just the finishing wool pad and yellow keramik compound + water ( SWA as Jason likes to call it )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its was a perfect mix of pro detailers, bodyshop guys and weekend warriors like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of cause a selfie with Jason


Looks like you had fun mate, was there anyone like:-

"Brrrrrrr, Yeah don't worry Jason I've got this, BRRRRRRRR, WWWAAAAHHHHHHHHH sssscccchhhhhhh"


----------



## bluechimp

Fatboy40 said:


> What's so great about it? (genuine question, not sarcasm).
> 
> To me it looks 100% identical to...
> 
> https://www.ezcarcare.co.uk/collect...gel-based-wheel-cleaner?variant=5456867590172
> 
> ... so it's just something they both probably buy in bulk in those big 1,000 litre tanks from somewhere, decant, and put their own labels on.
> 
> Edit: For example look at what these guys sell...
> 
> https://www.achem.co.uk/autocare/wheel-care/
> 
> ... "ALLOY SAFE WHEEL GEL", hmm.
> 
> Edit 2: Grape scented eh?..
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BqraZcIlzyf/
> 
> ... hmm.


Good spot! The two reasons I went for it.

DetailedOnline are a local firm to me so I wanted to support them,

I currently use VP Bilberry as a Pre-Wash, then wash using HDD Brakethrough soap, I wanted to see if I could get away with saving time and it did work and left a great finish!

Oh and I am a sucker for a 'hype product' that catches my eye and if I am lacking products in that area (wheels), not all do, like beadmaker for example as I don't rate some of the reviews and I have loads of stuff like it.


----------



## suds

Just had a visit from Autosmart rep so a quick top up at excellent prices

10 litres Red7 Fe fall out remover

5 litres TARDIS (only one can on van)

5 litres wheel cleaner

Assorted cloths and sponges, and a sample of trim restorer


Gotta love trade prices :thumb:


Before anyone asks, the pics are on the worldly wide Webbie


----------



## washingitagain

Popped out for a sandwich and Tesco has this on clearance for £1.58. I picked it up as it was so cheap - question is, should I have spent the £1.58 on a bigger sandwich?


----------



## Fatboy40

1000ml of CarPro Reload
Pack of white acrylic paint pens
A metallic black Ford Fiesta ST bonnet

Time for a bit of product testing over the long weekend.


----------



## nbray67

Just got this full Nasiol kit for a bargain bucket price.

Already think ZR53 is a quality coating but this kit also comes with F2 Metal Coat and Glasshield.


----------



## wayne451

How much Neil and where from?


----------



## nbray67

wayne451 said:


> How much Neil and where from?


Sorry pal,only just seen this.

It was via Dan @ DW Car Care via FB but I believe it was his last kit. You could try him though buddy.

£35 all in incl delivery so a nice price for the quality of the goods.


----------



## Fireball411

Bilt Hamber cleanser polish,looking forward to trying this
Restocking my Bilt Hamber qd and korrosol
liquid elements silverback dying towel,again heard good things about this as well


----------



## djberney

Fold up metal step from Aldi random aisle reduced from 29.99 to 9.99. And yes it is detailing related as it's going to be used to reach the roof of my CR-V.


----------



## Richard1

Polishangel Cosmic Spritz, I'm impressed!


----------



## percymon

Small arrival, ready for the new motor at the weekend..

Gtechniq C1
Gtechniq C5
Gtechniq G1
Gtechniq PW
Gtechniq cotton applicator pads
Gtechniq Microfibre towels
BH Korrosol


----------



## 350Chris

Just a towel top up today...10 short pile MF cloths

After a couple of maintenance washes with interior deep cleans last weekend, I was reminded that a MF is for a job not for life!


----------



## Mikej857

Been a bit quiet recently as have started a business retailing some tuning parts that's far exceeded my expectations as to how busy I'd be plus a little bit of sunshine in Tunisia

I have still been buying the odd wax or 3 though

I've had a couple of different versions of jay's wax ceramic purchased off good old eBay where you seem to get a pretty good deal on his products

Piste de resistance has to be the 2 custom waxes from Dan at ODK

The grey is a custom version of envious and the white is an all out custom show wax and the colour scheme matches the current one on the car












































Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dom172

Das 6 pro
Hexlogic orange and white pads
Scholl blue and orange 3" pads 
Korean microfiber towel
Megs 105 and 205
Detailing tape

Time to play with the scrap bonnet as a training tool


----------



## graeme

5 ltr BH Autofoam
5 ltr BH SUrfex
Detail factory brush set
1ltr Koch Chemi greens tar
30 cheap microfibres 
Paint thickness gauge


----------



## pump

A few bits bought from clean and shiny uk



http://imgur.com/kELz0KB


----------



## Big Buffer

I bought myself a larger k4. Used a K2 for years really faithful machine but decided an upgrade was ready


----------



## bidderman1969

Some EZ ceramic wax, just to see if it’s any good


----------



## stonejedi

C5 Wheel Armour,Another Waterless Wash that i spotted in Halfords along with a Meguiars clay bar kit that was on offer also at Halfords.








.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micksea

A few bits from detailed online.


----------



## Yellow Dave

bidderman1969 said:


> Some EZ ceramic wax, just to see if it's any good


Be curious to hear your thoughts on it


----------



## virgiltracey

Just placed an order for a few bits from detailedonline to tackle the Elise with. Going to try their fallout, tar and glue and clay bar kit.


----------



## mikster

Waxaddict Kudos Tutti frutti


----------



## pump




----------



## blademansw

Had some Bilt Hamber Autowheels arrive yesterday. Oh my its gooood.


----------



## Steo2019

Had a package with some goodies from the crew at Polished Bliss..

Got me a free drying towel too!

Anyway got some BH stuff mainly

Bilt Hamber auto-QD
Bilt Hamber korrosol
Bilt Hamber cleanser-polish
Bilt Hamber cleanser-fluid
PB Deluxe Buffing Towel
PB Luxury Buffing Towel
PB Luxury Drying Towel
SCHOLL Concepts Polishing Puck


----------



## Naddy37

5 litres of Autoglym Interior cleaner and 5 litres of CarPro ECH20 waterless wash.


----------



## Fatboy40

Naddy37 said:


> ... 5 litres of CarPro ECH20 waterless wash.


That's a lot of ECH20.

Are you in an area where you can't use water easily, or do you just get through loads of it? (some of this will probably be the next product that I buy to play around with, but I'm worried that I'll get through it very quickly as I'll spray masses of it on a panel).


----------



## Naddy37

Fatboy40 said:


> That's a lot of ECH20.
> 
> Are you in an area where you can't use water easily, or do you just get through loads of it? (some of this will probably be the next product that I buy to play around with, but I'm worried that I'll get through it very quickly as I'll spray masses of it on a panel).


Car gets cleaned practically everyday due to my work. Waterless/rinseless wash is the ideal product for me.


----------



## Sim

A few bits from Adams arrived today.

I really wanted the soft shell case, but Jeff couldn't get hold of it for some reason, so I waited as long as I could.

A few other bits fell into my order, including the Memorial Day special edition Detail Spray and Mega Foam Shampoo!


----------



## camerashy

Load of great products there, Simon


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Received today:

MTM foam lance
Microfiber Madness Incredibrush (wheels) and a spare cover for it
Bilt Hamber Atom Mac
Dooka Wheels
Kamikaze shampoo
Kamikaze Overcoat v3.0

I have recently bought:
Autoglym Liquid Clay (professional Magma)
Autoglym Tar and Adhesive remover (professional formulation in tin)
Autoglym Polar Wash
Autoglym Polar Seal.


----------



## mikster

*Cg*

New washbucket


upload pic


----------



## Kenan

5 X microfibre cloths from Euro Car Parts for £1.53









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

Recieved this a few days ago


----------



## bigchunk

Kenan said:


> 5 X microfibre cloths from Euro Car Parts for £1.53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Just ordered some too, thats some price, will use them for door shuts etc.


----------



## jcooper5083

Kenan said:


> 5 X microfibre cloths from Euro Car Parts for £1.53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


They look really plush - great buy


----------



## stonejedi

My second order from DetailedOnline need to find some time to try out some and maybe get some reviews up...








.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Just happened to pop into perfectly cleaned today and had to buy something!

2 klin Korea cloths as I've been looking at these for a while and some Dr leather cleaner









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

jcooper5083 said:


> They look really plush - great buy


I don't think these are Microfibre - they're 100% polyester according to this
https://www.streetwizeaccessories.c.../Pack-of-5-Super-Soft-Polishing-Cloths-SWCR22


----------



## Nidge76

tosh said:


> I don't think these are Microfibre - they're 100% polyester according to this
> 
> https://www.streetwizeaccessories.c.../Pack-of-5-Super-Soft-Polishing-Cloths-SWCR22


Does that mean they will be no good for using on paint? Is it best to use those on interiors, shuts, engine bays etc?

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

Nope. I’d use Costco towels every time.
From memory, 100% polyester won’t have the absorbing qualities of a true MF.


----------



## Nidge76

tosh said:


> Nope. I'd use Costco towels every time.
> From memory, 100% polyester won't have the absorbing qualities of a true MF.


Cheers Tosh.

I ordered 10 which i will use for more basic tasks.

I'll continue to use my existing cloths for the paintwork.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Few bits from cyc, great service as usual









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano9

Got some Surreal Wax, 2.5 litres of APC and a set of detailing brushes coming from Detailed Online


----------



## andy__d

Deano9 said:


> Got some Surreal Wax, 2.5 litres of APC and a set of detailing brushes coming from Detailed Online


i hope your weather forecast is better than mine "rain X lots till past the weekend" and with a bloomin good new wax to try out, ,,,hope you get a clear day

me, im looking at an aquacar conversion for mine given the rain the last few days


----------



## Deano9

andy__d said:


> i hope your weather forecast is better than mine "rain X lots till past the weekend" and with a bloomin good new wax to try out, ,,,hope you get a clear day
> 
> me, im looking at an aquacar conversion for mine given the rain the last few days


At the moment Saturday morning is looking good.


----------



## GSVHammer

Logged in to EBay to look at something and noticed I had a £5 off voucher that expired today. So I ordered myself a pot of G3 Supergloss Wax for £14.50 including delivery.


----------



## Andyblue

GSVHammer said:


> Logged in to EBay to look at something and noticed I had a £5 off voucher that expired today. So I ordered myself a pot of G3 Supergloss Wax for £14.50 including delivery.


I really like this wax - used it lots and gives very nice results. Did a review on here about it and pleased with the gloss levels I got :thumb:

Enjoy it


----------



## Deano9

My bits from Detailed Online came today.
Weather looking good for Saturday. Can't wait to try them!









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rojer386

I had a few review products sent to me and as I normally do, I added a few things to be sent at the same time. I will be reviewing the new products from DO as soon as I can.

Here are the items I bought.


----------



## b19bst

I have ordered 

Bilt hamber korrosal (5 litres)
Bilt hamber auto wheel (5 litres)
X2 Gtechniq w7 tar and glue remover (500mls each)


----------



## Peirre

I’ve just received a couple of 20x40 platinum Hybrid weave drying towels from ragmaster UK. If the weather permits I’ll try them out this weekend


----------



## AudiPhil

rojer386 said:


> I had a few review products sent to me and as I normally do, I added a few things to be sent at the same time. I will be reviewing the new products from DO as soon as I can.
> 
> Here are the items I bought.


Looking forward to the review on the Glass Coat I have a bottle I've yet to use, as I'm still finishing off another product.


----------



## Gas head

Ryobi undercarriage jet wash attachment


----------



## topgun23

Gas head said:


> Ryobi undercarriage jet wash attachment


Where from fella?

Ive only seen these in the US with import charges


----------



## SystemClenz

topgun23 said:


> Where from fella?
> 
> Ive only seen these in the US with import charges


I'm interested too :thumb:


----------



## micksea

Detailed online nano sealant


----------



## Gas head

topgun23 said:


> Where from fella?
> 
> Ive only seen these in the US with import charges


USA with prepaid import charges is what I did, begs the question why they are not doing them here?

About 80 quid all in, still less than some liquids I have so maybe worth it maybe not, thought I would try one though!


----------



## Gas head

Been spending again, went to perfectly cleaned in Bromsgrove who have a walk in shop, decent guys, came away with enigma wax, BH autofoam, enigma qed and odds and sods brushes and stuff.


----------



## astormatt

I popped into County Detailing earlier, picked up a bottle of Wax Planet Suros, 303 mould + mildew cleaner, Vonixx Native Cleaner Wax, some green Flexipad pads and some vikan brushes.
Looking forward to trying the Suros when the weather picks up...


----------



## virgiltracey

Gas head said:


> Been spending again, went to perfectly cleaned in Bromsgrove who have a walk in shop, decent guys, came away with enigma wax, BH autofoam, enigma qed and odds and sods brushes and stuff.


ooh didn't realise they had a walk in so close to us, will have to pop in at some point!


----------



## Gas head

virgiltracey said:


> ooh didn't realise they had a walk in so close to us, will have to pop in at some point!


They are not that easy to find as I experienced and on first impressions its a large place with one door so it didn't look like its a walk in, but it is, they also do open days with guests from the manufacturers so left my details for the future, only down side is that they are normal business hours mon to fri only.


----------



## matty.13

Some new bits 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Took advantage of Detailed Online father's Day 20% off deal and ordered the £30 mystery box, which worked out at £24 or £4 a bottle!!!! Very happy with what I have been sent, including some of their new products









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

matty.13 said:


> Some new bits


Damn:doublesho Cquartz lite costs 150 Eur alone... I hope it serves you well...you know you gotta use it up or coz the shelf life is like 1 year if Im not mistaken :thumb:


----------



## matty.13

A&J said:


> Damn:doublesho Cquartz lite costs 150 Eur alone... I hope it serves you well...you know you gotta use it up or coz the shelf life is like 1 year if Im not mistaken :thumb:


Serious I paid £24 from carpro uk . 12 months from when it's opened I believe. I will post a small write up when I have used it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gishy

just received a 100ml bottle of angelwax H2GO which i,m hoping to try out at weekend,and this wheel brush from euro car parts. Worth a look at for the princely sum of £2.74 incl delivery.


----------



## A&J

matty.13 said:


> Serious I paid £24 from carpro uk . 12 months from when it's opened I believe. I will post a small write up when I have used it


I was looking at it at a local site and it said its 150 eur...checked it again and they changed it to 62 eur for the 150ml kit...Still not cheap but way better then 150 eur...They must have listed the price for the 500ml kit instead of the 150ml one.


----------



## GSVHammer

Polished Bliss towel bundle set. Bought two, one for me and one for a friend. Good value at 50% off.


----------



## Sheffpolo

Adding to the collection























Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Sheffpolo said:


> Adding to the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


I like the Car-Chem Alloy Clean! Had a 100ml sample when I run out of my current wheel cleaner think I'll buy some more.

Only thing I've recently bought is a £9.99 snowfoam lance from Amazon to put spray sealants through as my old one seems not to be working, even after a full rebuild.


----------



## stonejedi

Another order from DetailedOnline,a few more products to complete my alloy wheel's off detail
"Full Decontamination Clean"...








As I'm going to treat my wheels to some ceramic C5 Goodness.Will try and get a little write up over the weekend for anyone that's interested in that kind of thing Loool.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Only realised detailed online are near me when I went to look at a car in a compound opposite them.


----------



## stonejedi

minimadmotorman said:


> Only realised detailed online are near me when I went to look at a car in a compound opposite them.


You should Pop in and see them next time you might get the full tour:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## minimadmotorman

Appointment only I think. Lol


----------



## Rolandk

Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe drying towels. £9.99 inc delivery from Euro Car Parts seemed a bargain ?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Rolandk said:


> Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe drying towels. £9.99 inc delivery from Euro Car Parts seemed a bargain ?


yes if they dont lint like buggery even after a few washes


----------



## TomCatUK

OvEr_KiLL said:


> yes if they dont lint like buggery even after a few washes


I keep hearing this about the towels. I've had both on mine for nearly a year now and get used once or twice a week. Not had a single issue with them. It does say when you buy them to put them through the wash. Maybe people keep skipping this step.


----------



## Rolandk

TomCatUK said:


> I keep hearing this about the towels. I've had both on mine for nearly a year now and get used once or twice a week. Not had a single issue with them. It does say when you buy them to put them through the wash. Maybe people keep skipping this step.


I've been using these towels for a while now and as you say after the first couple of washes never had linting issues.


----------



## Sheffpolo

Kkd storm pads and some CC prima









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey

Managed to grab an absolute bargain over the weekend on the Faebook marketplace

All brand new, Autoglym 500ml trigger bottles (except the leather)

1. Vinyl & Rubber Care
2. Instant Tyre Dressing
3. Custom Wheel Cleaner
4. Rapid Aqua Wax
5. Leather Care Balm

£15 the lot! (before anyone asks i bought them from someone i have known indirectly for years, there is no chance she stole them!)


----------



## martec06

GSVHammer said:


> Polished Bliss towel bundle set. Bought two, one for me and one for a friend. Good value at 50% off.


Nooo they not on offer now 

Sendt fra min CLT-L29 med Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Needed something with a bit more bite...

The single stage and foam pads aren't quite cutting it on the hard Mercedes paint.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

martec06 said:


> Nooo they not on offer now
> 
> Sendt fra min CLT-L29 med Tapatalk


I missed out on the last offer when they had 50 bundles. PB had a 100 bundles on offer this time. I grabbed 2 bundles within 5 minutes of the email notification. The bundles did last longer this time on offer though. Sign up to their mailing list and you will be notified of any future offers.


----------



## A&J

I had to re-supply...Unfortunatelly OPT No rinse was sold out or else I would get that too


----------



## Sheffpolo

Few more to the collection









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyxedos

Some beadmaker for me. Never used it before so thought I'd give it a go. On offer from Prestige car care for £10. Bought some microfibres as well in their sale. Just annoying they announced them separately so i got stung 2 lots of postage 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

A few goodies from a recent M&K Offer and 3 for 2 from Detailedonline


----------



## Kenan

camerashy said:


> A few goodies from a recent M&K Offer and 3 for 2 from Detailedonline


How do you claim the 3 for 2 on detailedonline

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Kenan said:


> How do you claim the 3 for 2 on detailedonline
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Just put in DW3FOR2 in the promo code section


----------



## vectra

Sonax PNS and Sonax BSD
Bought them on eurocarparts with the weekend offer with 37% off,
Looking forward to trying them.


----------



## pt1

5l of detailed online waterless wash and wax, had a little go on some bird poop,very impressed, cleaned well and flashed off fast with no smearing 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Got asked to attend the BMW Show on a stand was only going to just park up so it was a case of now to get my detailing bug back. This was my haul over 2 days and still waiting on a few more bits 

Untitled by Sam King, on Flickr


----------



## Rob D 88

Alfieharley1 said:


> Got asked to attend the BMW Show on a stand was only going to just park up so it was a case of now to get my detailing bug back. This was my haul over 2 days and still waiting on a few more bits
> 
> Untitled by Sam King, on Flickr


When you have a splash like that you are always excited to get out and use it all!

Nice, enjoy!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Rob D 88 said:


> When you have a splash like that you are always excited to get out and use it all!
> 
> Nice, enjoy!


Exactly and that's what I think I needed  I just wanted to start from scratch again but still have so many products in the shed.

I am awaiting a delivery from Nipponshine (Fusso, fukupika, glaco ultra, giraedge, trim reviver) So it will be mostly Bilt Hamber, Rupes and nipponshine


----------



## EGMW

*Not purchased..*

Has anyone brought the new McLaren car care range? Just seen it on twitter wanted to know if anyones tried it?


----------



## Clarkey-88

Picked up Bilthamber Atom-Mac, Anglewax H2GO and 5 liters of Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo from Slim's Detailing


----------



## stonejedi

Woke up to this new machine today from my wife a gift for are wedding anniversary present from my wife....love her to bits...


















A big Thanks goes to Alex of Elite car care for helping my wife with what machine to purchase to compliment my existing DA:thumb:.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Tuf shine tyre brush has just arrived 









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Proppashine

Polish angel 
Master sealant 
Master compound 
Master polish
Rapid waxx 
Presto
Escalate 
High gloss

Gtechniq cls & exo 4

Lovely jubilee 🤓


----------



## PIIMP

Splashed out and got some proper buckets and grit guards as on sale at halfords also used trade card then had a 10 percent voucher ontop of that, for getting back into this as have a bit more time now and need to get cought up on products. Really wanting a DA soon.

Thanks dean









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## topgun23

Alfieharley1 said:


> Got asked to attend the BMW Show on a stand was only going to just park up so it was a case of now to get my detailing bug back. This was my haul over 2 days and still waiting on a few more bits


Bilt hamber gear is the nuts!


----------



## Commander2874

Bh autowheel 
Bh surfex hd 
Autoglym screen wash 
Bilberry wheel cleaner (1L)

Will be buying a few more bottles of done and dusted si as absolutely love it!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Detailed online.. Hyper gel









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev999

Commander2874 said:


> Bh autowheel
> Bh surfex hd
> Autoglym screen wash
> Bilberry wheel cleaner (1L)
> 
> Will be buying a few more bottles of done and dusted si as absolutely love it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


What's the durability and beading like with the si?


----------



## BrummyPete

Adams interior detailer has arrived today, gave the inside a quick whizz round, seemed to do a really good job, I'm a big fan of odk cabin but wanted to give Adams a try 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## walfice

BrummyPete said:


> Adams interior detailer has arrived today, gave the inside a quick whizz round, seemed to do a really good job, I'm a big fan of odk cabin but wanted to give Adams a try
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


How do the two compare? I have been using the Adams for the last couple of years and really like it but would like to give odk cabin a try with all the love it gets on here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walfice

I didn't actually need any of these products but auto-glanz really do know how to do a sale and I have never been disappointed with any of their products. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ_

Ordered the below from CarParts4Less which I consider to be great prices :thumb:

Auto Finesse Hide Leather Cleaner 500ML - £5.94
Auto Finesse Hide Leather Conditioner 250ML - £5.29
Auto Finesse Total Interior Cleaner 500ML - £5.94

AJ


----------



## slobbox

Autoglym Polar Blast, Polar Wash and Polar Seal


----------



## Peter77

AJ_ said:


> Ordered the below from CarParts4Less which I consider to be great prices :thumb:
> 
> Auto Finesse Hide sLeather Cleaner 500ML - £5.94
> 
> Auto Finesse Hide Leather Conditioner 250ML - £5.29
> 
> Auto Finesse Total Interior Cleaner 500ML - £5.94
> 
> AJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Detailed online and Waxplanet products










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard's

Replaced all my brushes today, my outgoing CYC ones lasted about 12 months of heavy use and replaced with 1" Valet Pro ones.

Also load of pads and microfiber towels but that's nothing special lol


----------



## Stevee04

AutoFinesse Total Cleaner arrived today. https://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/interior/total-500ml

Really good stuff. Cleaned the interior after work this evening, smells really good and didn't need to apply much.

VW/GTI logo is shinning on the inside! :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

50m hose, some connectors and a Hozelock trolley reel from Screwfix


----------



## Kenan

CharliesTTS said:


> Detailed online and Waxplanet products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be interested to hear how you get on with refresh buddy.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Kenan said:


> Be interested to hear how you get on with refresh buddy.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


I'll let you know as I'm planning to use it at the weekend! :thumb:


----------



## Kristian87

First CarPro order just came in 

FSE I discovered through this forum so been keen to try it for a while now, especially on my gloss black wheels which suffer from water spots. Heard lots of good things about eraser so I've added that to my collection. And the glass cloth...well, you can never have enough microfibres can you! Especially for glass

I do like the branding/packaging for the CarPro bits - real nice.


----------



## Rob D 88

Kristian87 said:


> First CarPro order just came in
> 
> FSE I discovered through this forum so been keen to try it for a while now, especially on my gloss black wheels which suffer from water spots. Heard lots of good things about eraser so I've added that to my collection. And the glass cloth...well, you can never have enough microfibres can you! Especially for glass
> 
> I do like the branding/packaging for the CarPro bits - real nice.
> 
> View attachment 57224


FSE is very good! It smells nice too which is also an added bonus!


----------



## CarChem

Hopefully some of you guys have taken advantage of our 15% sale on ebay:

Link here - https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/chem-group/m.html?_trksid=p3692

ENDS FRIDAY 8AM


----------



## Ryan

Took advantage of PB's current offer on Rupes 
because I have a course with AMDetails in Sept; _naturally_ 
the logical step is to go buy a machine before even doing 
the course :wall: of course getting other bits and bobs from 
CYC was also on the cards...










Items purchased:

RUPES LHR 15III BigFoot Polisher - DLX kit
Masking Tape 
PB Air freshener 
Gyeon Rim
Gyeon Iron
Gyeon Tar
BH Surfex HD 
Gyeon Bald Wipe
Upholstery & Carpet Drill Brush

Swiped a free drying towel from PB too which was unexpected but I think another offer they are/were doing.


----------



## Naddy37

Some goodies from Prestige Car Care.

And as we all know, the bottle on the left isn't to be used. Another Limited Edition for the collection. It has had the 'sniff' test thou! :argie:


----------



## gapalmer

I ran out of wax for by matt car so ordered more from londonwax


----------



## Naddy37

More Adams goodies from Prestige Car Care, taking advantage of the free postage offer as well


----------



## alfajim

couple of bottles of bsd from carparts4less


----------



## virgiltracey

A couple of bits from the Mclaren range at Halfords, I'll be doing a proper write up and test on these shortly


----------



## Fatboy40

virgiltracey said:


> A couple of bits from the Mclaren range at Halfords, I'll be doing a proper write up and test on these shortly


The bottles look incredibly generic to me with just a sticky label on them.

Do the labels on the back give any clue as to who manufactures the contents?


----------



## virgiltracey

Fatboy40 said:


> The bottles look incredibly generic to me with just a sticky label on them.
> 
> Do the labels on the back give any clue as to who manufactures the contents?


Just that they are manufactured in the UK, no other details really. the labels don't peel off easily and the triggers feel a nice quality.

Very generic chemical smells though, no pleasantry added


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

I ordered today


----------



## stonejedi

MAXI...Rainforest rub is still one of my favourites,it is really a nice wax allround:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## garage_dweller

Put a few orders in today

Sonax Spray & Seal
Sonax Xtreme ****pit Cleaner Matt effect
Chemical Guys Hybrid V7 QD
3 powerspray spray bottles
P&S Bead Maker
Optimum No Rinse
Microfiber Madness Incredipole - for the caravan
Some new microfibres


----------



## Gas head

popped in to shop and shine again, another bottle of h2go, wax applicators and some things that fit next to the wheels for the hose.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

stonejedi said:


> MAXI...Rainforest rub is still one of my favourites,it is really a nice wax allround:thumb:.SJ.


Yes :argie: this is my second pot 
Did you try RBJE?


----------



## stonejedi

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Yes :argie: this is my second pot
> Did you try RBJE?


Yes mate, but I am 100% sure that I must of had one from a bad batch as it was very crumbly and applied very dry,i ended up giving it to a friend and he used it for his wheels,i need to give it another try as a lot of my other friends rave about it.SJ.


----------



## pt1

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I ordered today


You been copying me pal ha ha

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetplan1

Have to give 2.0 a go...


----------



## CarChem

Hope you guys have managed to grab something from our sale


----------



## dannnylee

CarChem said:


> Hope you guys have managed to grab something from our sale


What sale you got going on?

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex B

Detailed Online £50 mystery box. Looking forward to trying these out, haven't used anything made by Detailed Online yet


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

pt1 said:


> You been copying me pal ha ha
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dannnylee

Alex B said:


> Detailed Online £50 mystery box. Looking forward to trying these out, haven't used anything made by Detailed Online yet


Did you use a discount code? And I hope they sent you the triggers 

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

dannnylee said:


> What sale you got going on?
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


15% off everything on their eBay store until tomorrow I think

CarChem Sale - Last Chance
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...uk/forum/showthread.php?t=415934&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex B

dannnylee said:


> Did you use a discount code? And I hope they sent you the triggers
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


No didn't use a discount code, received one with the parcel though. Guess there is a discount code on the forum which can be used? Yeah was sent the triggers too


----------



## BrummyPete

Got a couple of tri foam apllicators on the way as I used my last ones last week 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## BoxsterBlue

GYEON - Q2M TAR
CLEANYOURCAR - WASH BUCKET SET
DETAILING BRUSH SET
EZ DETAIL BRUSH
ULTIMATE ULTRA-PLUSH BUFFING CLOTH PKG/3 
BILT HAMBER - AUTO WHEELS
CHEMICAL GUYS G6 - HYPER DRESSING
G6HYP

Motivation is mostly to try and give my wheels a really good clean, I hope the set of products I have bought is right!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themk2

Soft99 Glaco Ultra.
Bar Keeper's Friend.
A load of new polishing pads.

Next stop - tyre dressing!


----------



## Radish293

Just got 5l of Auto Finesse Crystal fro £23 from car parts 4 less. Result. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewie1873

I bought some Dodo Supernatural hybrid nano wax for the coming winter, looking forward to using it


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Little delivery from In2, usual stellar service


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## A&J

MAXI...let me know what you think of OPT Ferrex!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

A&J said:


> MAXI...let me know what you think of OPT Ferrex!


Smell is less aggressive than Britemax and rinse easier , it work well


----------



## A&J

Is it worth the extra money? It is more expensive then other iron removers isnt it?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

A&J said:


> Is it worth the extra money? It is more expensive then other iron removers isnt it?


If you are looking for less stink smell maybe it worth extra money I bought it from Amazon US , if you are from UK there is another options for sure , I have tried two iron remover Britemax and Optimum only I prefer Optimum and I will order DJ iron remover in the future .


----------



## A&J

MAXI-MILAN said:


> If you are looking for less stink smell maybe it worth extra money I bought it from Amazon US , if you are from UK there is another options for sure , I have tried two iron remover Britemax and Optimum only I prefer Optimum and I will order DJ iron remover in the future .


Great...thanks for answering.

BTW you can foam Ferrex via foam lance onto the car and use a clay towel / mitt to clay the car while Ferrex is still working. Ferrex works as a clay lube. That way you do 2 things at the same time! Then just rinse & dry.


----------



## G3 Matt

Purchased some Soft 99 King of Gloss "light" wax last week, used it last night on my Sprint Yellow vRS and i'm blown away by it! Even smells like an old school polish as well.


----------



## Sean66

I’ve topped up my car cleaning products with Car pro reset shampoo and Car pro hydro lite which arrived today. 
I’m a huge fan of Car pro and Bilt hamber products.


----------



## BsrGT

MAXI-MILAN said:


> If you are looking for less stink smell maybe it worth extra money I bought it from Amazon US , if you are from UK there is another options for sure , I have tried two iron remover Britemax and Optimum only I prefer Optimum and I will order DJ iron remover in the future .


You wont be dissapointed with DJ Ferrous Dueller, these days its "the" fallout remover for me. What I rate it the most for is its consistency, a bit more denser instead of just watery, dwells really good on the surface you using it on.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Was tempted by the DH AB9 but put off with the issues, also considered a Wilks off Amazon but in the end went for a Stihl with accessories and a 3 year warranty.










Interestingly, this is on the back of the lance so appears to be an actual calibrated lance to deliver a percentage, easy AF for AF


----------



## BruceVolvo

Been looking at these for a while now and wanting to try Autoglyms Polar Wash and the need for two foam lances gave me the excuse to purchase the MTM Hydro from Elite Car Care










A bit OTT I know :detailer:


----------



## lijongtao

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Was tempted by the DH AB9 but put off with the issues, also considered a Wilks off Amazon but in the end went for a Stihl with accessories and a 3 year warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, this is on the back of the lance so appears to be an actual calibrated lance to deliver a percentage, easy AF for AF


Would like to know how you get on with this when you use it, if that's OK?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Will try do a bit of a write up over the weekend but bid some paving quickly last night, what a machine. Solid AF build, lots of nice touches like on board storage, wide stable base and swivel connector.
Power from the ordinary jet was a huge improvement over my existing halfords, and previous K5


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Some AG Polar Wash and HD Shampoo in Halfords BOGOHP offer, some applicator sponges and a mitt.


----------



## -rob-

*Sealey Cordless Wet And Dry Machine + Enigma Wax*

Sealey Cordless Wet And Dry Machine
Enigma Wax

jpg upload


----------



## rob267

Ag srp and ag polar seal. See me though to next year before i get to machine the paint.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## huvo

2 new wash buckets and a grit guard, bottom cracked in the old ones.


----------



## ZTChris

Got some CarPro Essence plus. I have to say its really great. Its given my Magnetic grey Cupra a gloss it really lacked with everything else ive used. Very easy to use, extremely hydrophobic, and as advertised it seems to fill really well.


----------



## A&J

Some random stuff to try out


----------



## Cyclonetog

Arrived today :-
Das-6 Pro
Menzerna 400, 2500, 3500
Menzerna heavy cut, medium cut and soft cut pad
3.5" backing plate
4" Shinemate diamond red and blue pads
BH Auto Wash

All from Clean Your car.

No prizes for guessing what I'll be doing the weekend.


----------



## Fatboy40

A&J said:


> Some random stuff to try out


You might have a collectable there, I think Valet Pro have ceased manufacturing Blue Gel.


----------



## A&J

Fatboy40 said:


> You might have a collectable there, I think Valet Pro have ceased manufacturing Blue Gel.


I am selling 1l Valet pro Blue Gel for a fee of 35 eur! Anyone interested :lol:

I needed a acid wheel cleaner...this one was 15% off...I payed 8,93 Eur for it...so...who cares if its fine or not! And you are right...Valet pro doesnt advertise it anymore.


----------



## NorthantsPete

Power Maxxed TFR (go-to is carplan Trade valet or Meguirs Detailer range)
and 
SERIOUS PERFORMANCE ULTRA GLOSS QUICK DETAILER QD - (3.8L) 
and
SRP (well not purchased but brought FORWARD from the back of the cupboard after reading it now lasts 35 washes and has great filling ability - always like it never found its place though - its going under my SONAX BSD) - 2 litres, so I BOUGHT a 250ml dispense for it


----------



## alanr

Anvil. Wax. From Mitchel and king 





.


----------



## WeeklyREV

Not bought but, was given some Turtle Wax hybrid Dry + Shine. Not used any Turtle Wax products before, be interesting to see how it does.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Andyblue

NorthantsPete said:


> Power Maxxed TFR (go-to is carplan Trade valet or Meguirs Detailer range)
> and
> SERIOUS PERFORMANCE ULTRA GLOSS QUICK DETAILER QD - (3.8L)
> and
> SRP (well not purchased but brought FORWARD from the back of the cupboard after reading it now lasts 35 washes and has great filling ability - always like it never found its place though - its going under my SONAX BSD) - 2 litres, so I BOUGHT a 250ml dispense for it


Be interested in your thoughts on the Serious Performance QD :thumb:


----------



## 350Chris

Taken advantage of the Slim's Birthday incentive to top up my supplies;

Meguires 3" & 5" MF cutting pads
3M Blue Tape
AF Total
Poorboys Bird S**t remover
Gtechniq I1 Fabric sealant

The Birthday Package added;
Angelwax Bilberry sample
Chemical Guys Shampoo sample
Couple of air fresheners
Meguires Mirror Glaze wax full size
Gtechniq C2 sample
AF Washmitt
ValetPro detailing brush
Sweets


----------



## RS3

350Chris said:


> Taken advantage of the Slim's Birthday incentive to top up my supplies;
> 
> Meguires 3" & 5" MF cutting pads
> 3M Blue Tape
> AF Total
> Poorboys Bird S**t remover
> Gtechniq I1 Fabric sealant
> 
> The Birthday Package added;
> Angelwax Bilberry sample
> Chemical Guys Shampoo sample
> Couple of air fresheners
> Meguires Mirror Glaze wax full size
> Gtechniq C2 sample
> AF Washmitt
> ValetPro detailing brush
> Sweets


If I could have guaranteed the AF Towel because I love mine which i've had for years and still as new, any of the Angelwax and Gtecniq samples id have gone for it. I have the Bird **** Remover and it smells just like Tar and Glue which I buy by the gallon.
The fabric sealant is impressive. It defo works and lasts for at least a year on the passenger side and probably about 6 months on the drivers. You can literally pour water on and it just dribbles straight off and pools. Good buy.:thumb:


----------



## Peter77

A nice package arrived from detailed online today, quick delivery and well packaged. Nailed it on the scents too, smell amazing. Thanks guys 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77




----------



## Cyclonetog

As discussed in another thread, chemical guys bear claw wash pad.

Looking forward to it arriving, if I like it I may buy 2 or 3 more.


----------



## pt1

alanr said:


> Anvil. Wax. From Mitchel and king
> 
> .


Have you tried it yet? Thoughts on it?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewis_RX8

*Detailed Online Leather Cleaning Kit.*

Just got around to trying some of my new toys courtesy of detailed online weekly giveaway. :lol:










First, of impressions of the 2 I have used.

Air freshener is good, doesn't take much and i can see it lasting me a while.

The natural dressing is very nice, Smells ok not a huge fan of the scent but not a chemical smell which is nice.

I applied it sparingly as didn't want a really glossy dash just not a huge fan of that look, It spread out nice and left a good semi-gloss finish with a few small spritzes onto the dash. It brought the dash and some other bits of trim and door cards back up nicely and made them look new rather than the old dull you get on a 15yr old car.

Tried to do a 50-50 with tape and worked well could see the dressing bring out the black but doesn't show the best on camera.










Again big thanks to detailed online for the freebies, Look forward to testing out the rest of the products. (Did try to post in review section till i realised it was DetailingWorld only :speechles )


----------



## RS3

Cyclonetog said:


> As discussed in another thread, chemical guys bear claw wash pad.
> 
> Looking forward to it arriving, if I like it I may buy 2 or 3 more.


I got one a few months back and not impressed overall. It feels quite rough to the touch when dry - much prefer the Microfibre Madness, Rag Company and Dooka offerings but the CG bear claw's are certainly a lot cheaper.


----------



## RS3

Don't know if anyone saw Johns last vid on Forensic Detailing talking about Turtle Wax's Dry and Shine Wax infused drying aid




Just bought 2 bottles for £4.82 each on CarParts4Less.
Not sure if anyone knows the useful hack on CarParts4Less. Its the same company as Eurocarparts and even though you wont find any products using the description in the search field you can use the product i.d. numbers from Eurocarparts, place them in the search field of CarParts4Less and you will be offered the product almost always cheaper, then use whatever code they are offering (Today its PAYDAY) for a real bargain. It nearly always works and they sell Chemical Guys, Megs, Poorboys (but they never send the spray triggers for poorboys)Auto Finesse etc.
I also bought the Auto Finesse Large green glass towel which I love as it really can scrub hard for £4.26.

Its nuts you can buy 1 bottle of that Dry and Shine for £4.82 delivered!! Receipt below.
Qty Part# Description Vehicle Reg. Price
2	552777351	Turtlewax Dry & Shine 750ml £12.04
1	552998090	Auto Finesse Glass Waffle Cloth £5.34
Subtotal	£17.38
Coupon Benefit	-£3.48
Delivery Charges ( Economy )	£0.00
Total	£13.90

Any problems getting this for yourselves, just ask. The codes change daily with slight changes to the discount. 20% is as good as it gets I think on CarParts4Less.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Got odk cars and coffee wax and a nice painted pot coming with a custom blend in it


----------



## Brian1612

RS3 said:


> Don't know if anyone saw Johns last vid on Forensic Detailing talking about Turtle Wax's Dry and Shine Wax infused drying aid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought 2 bottles for £4.82 each on CarParts4Less.
> Not sure if anyone knows the useful hack on CarParts4Less. Its the same company as Eurocarparts and even though you wont find any products using the description in the search field you can use the product i.d. numbers from Eurocarparts, place them in the search field of CarParts4Less and you will be offered the product almost always cheaper, then use whatever code they are offering (Today its PAYDAY) for a real bargain. It nearly always works and they sell Chemical Guys, Megs, Poorboys (but they never send the spray triggers for poorboys)Auto Finesse etc.
> I also bought the Auto Finesse Large green glass towel which I love as it really can scrub hard for £4.26.
> 
> Its nuts you can buy 1 bottle of that Dry and Shine for £4.82 delivered!! Receipt below.
> Qty Part# Description Vehicle Reg. Price
> 2552777351Turtlewax Dry & Shine 750ml£12.04
> 1552998090Auto Finesse Glass Waffle Cloth£5.34
> Subtotal£17.38
> Coupon Benefit-£3.48
> Delivery Charges ( Economy )£0.00
> Total£13.90
> 
> Any problems getting this for yourselves, just ask. The codes change daily with slight changes to the discount. 20% is as good as it gets I think on CarParts4Less.


Just grabbed 4 bottles for £20... insane value for what appears a brilliant product. Spray bottles are brilliant as well.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

RS3 said:


> I got one a few months back and not impressed overall. It feels quite rough to the touch when dry - much prefer the Microfibre Madness, Rag Company and Dooka offerings but the CG bear claw's are certainly a lot cheaper.


Interesting, I bought it after following up on the other thread here. Certainly you can find differing opinions on the web (I guess that goes for any product).

Are we talking Ragmaster Cyclone?

The Microfiber Madness Incredipad looks a lot like something you can get on Alibaba for basically pennies...


----------



## RS3

Yes the Cyclone. Seemingly perfect except I keep dropping the bloody thing.
I know what you mean about the incredimitt as I have a few of those £2 Chinese Ebay specials and they are very similar. It's the small pad that I love as it fits in all the nooks and crannies especially the large roof spoiler and feels soft as well. Superb for a hot hatch.
Don't get me wrong about the bear claw, it is decent full of suds, just dry it feels more like insulation wool.


----------



## RS3

I got my incredimitt free on Ultimate Finish a year or so ago and I see they are giving them away again until Monday.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Lewis_RX8

RS3 said:


> Don't know if anyone saw Johns last vid on Forensic Detailing talking about Turtle Wax's Dry and Shine Wax infused drying aid
> Turtle Wax have done it again.... Cheap isn't always Cheap... - YouTube
> Just bought 2 bottles for £4.82 each on CarParts4Less.
> Not sure if anyone knows the useful hack on CarParts4Less. Its the same company as Eurocarparts and even though you wont find any products using the description in the search field you can use the product i.d. numbers from Eurocarparts, place them in the search field of CarParts4Less and you will be offered the product almost always cheaper, then use whatever code they are offering (Today its PAYDAY) for a real bargain. It nearly always works and they sell Chemical Guys, Megs, Poorboys (but they never send the spray triggers for poorboys)Auto Finesse etc.
> I also bought the Auto Finesse Large green glass towel which I love as it really can scrub hard for £4.26.
> 
> Its nuts you can buy 1 bottle of that Dry and Shine for £4.82 delivered!! Receipt below.
> Qty Part# Description Vehicle Reg. Price
> 2	552777351	Turtlewax Dry & Shine 750ml £12.04
> 1	552998090	Auto Finesse Glass Waffle Cloth £5.34
> Subtotal	£17.38
> Coupon Benefit	-£3.48
> Delivery Charges ( Economy )	£0.00
> Total	£13.90
> 
> Any problems getting this for yourselves, just ask. The codes change daily with slight changes to the discount. 20% is as good as it gets I think on CarParts4Less.


This is how i get so much of my stuff, can get it all ridiculously cheap with the MID20 Coupon which never seems to get deactivated.

I browse euro car parts - car care section and then use the product numbers.


----------



## The Sheriff

Weird, you put 'Turtlewax' in the search box on Carparts4less site, returns nothing!


----------



## Fatboy40

The Sheriff said:


> Weird, you put 'Turtlewax' in the search box on Carparts4less site, returns nothing!


The search is, and always has been, crap.

You have to get the Euro Car Parts "Product Code" first.


----------



## GSVHammer

Lewis_RX8 said:


> This is how i get so much of my stuff, can get it all ridiculously cheap with the MID20 Coupon which never seems to get deactivated.
> 
> I browse euro car parts - car care section and then use the product numbers.


Thanks for the *mid20* code. Ordered 2 bottles for £9.63 including free delivery.



The Sheriff said:


> Weird, you put 'Turtlewax' in the search box on Carparts4less site, returns nothing!


Product code:*552777351*


----------



## \Rian

RS3 said:


> I got my incredimitt free on Ultimate Finish a year or so ago and I see they are giving them away again until Monday.


How, was this like a news letter offer?

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3

Yes, Got an email.

Not sure if this link will work so also cut and pasted below.

https://us6.campaign-archive.com/?u=6001f2f70b0c0a55580b58b0e&id=68f1c3ece4&e=f67a563da2

UF | STUDIO

SALES & CUSTOMER SUPPORT
01474 360 360

BY CATEGORY | BY BRAND | WHAT'S NEW | SERVICES & TRAINING | TRADE | MY UF | CONTACT US

SHOP THE WORLD'S BEST
CAR CARE PRODUCTS

DETAILING SERVICES
AND TRAINING

MORE

Two Great Subscriber Offers

Subscriber OFFER-1, we're giving away a Microfiber Madness Incredipad wash pad with every order of £60 and above. Simply enter the promo code found using the link below during checkout for the free product to be added to your order.

Offer ends midnight Mon 30th Sept.

CLICK HERE FOR OFFER-1

OFFER-2, Free Detailing Upgrades Worth £135

To celebrate twenty years in the detailing industry, the award-winning UF Studio is offering FREE Alloy Wheel Protection and FREE Glass ClearVision Treatment when booked with one of our detailing services.

CLICK HERE FOR OFFER-2

Training Course Dates - Last Few Places

27 Sept - Car Care Training (1-Day Course) - view
3 Oct - RUPES UK Training & Certification Day (SOLD OUT)
4 Oct - Colourlock Leather Care & Repair Training Day - view
23-25 Oct - Pro Detailer Training (3-Day Course) - view
8 Nov - RUPES UK Training & Certification Day - view

BOOK NOW

Free delivery on orders over £39.95 - Mainland UK + Northern Ireland
DPD Next Day Predict & SATURDAY delivery options available

tw fb insta

Ultimate Finish, 1 Brands Hatch Park
Fawkham, Kent, DA3 8PU, United Kingdom
Telephone: 01474 360 360 (Int'l +44 1474 360 360)

Problems viewing? Click here to view in browser

No longer want to receive these emails?
Update Preferences • Privacy Policy • Unsubscribe


----------



## great gonzo

Love this stuff, it's a game changer.



Gonz.


----------



## Brian1612

great gonzo said:


> Love this stuff, it's a game changer.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz.


What is it Gonz and what makes it game changing?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Brian1612 said:


> What is it Gonz and what makes it game changing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


It's in Japanese :lol::lol:


----------



## Kenan

Looks like 4 X Extra strength vulture repellant

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Brian1612 said:


> What is it Gonz and what makes it game changing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Hi Brian

It's the whole experience, there's no need to keep scrubbing the tyres clean this stuff cleans for you, the application takes seconds and is really precise when you spray, the finish and durability are better than a lot of gel types I have used over the years.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Kenan said:


> Looks like 4 X Extra strength vulture repellant
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Yep those pesky Vultures stay well away.

Gonz.


----------



## Brian1612

great gonzo said:


> Hi Brian
> 
> It's the whole experience, there's no need to keep scrubbing the tyres clean this stuff cleans for you, the application takes seconds and is really precise when you spray, the finish and durability are better than a lot of gel types I have used over the years.
> 
> Gonz.


So a cleaner and dressing in one? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Brian1612 said:


> So a cleaner and dressing in one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Yeah!!
Can go on damp tyres too which suits me. 
Here's some info.....

This new system super mist mousse helps you rinse fast and easy, which reduces working time by a quarter when compared with other conventional methods. It washes off unwanted residue quickly and achieves a beautiful shine without unevenness. 2 types of high viscosity silicone resins adhere firmly to tires and bring out gloss and barrier capability for a longer time.

Coat your tyres in 2 seconds! We ain't even joking at all! The tyre shine will dissolve your old tyre shine and leave a glossy finish! * Shake the can well and spray it close to tires. * You can also use it on wet tires. * Do not drive until the tires dry.

Gonz.


----------



## Fatboy40

great gonzo said:


> This new system super mist mousse helps you rinse fast and easy


----------



## Fatboy40

I've only used Fogfight so far on a large bathroom mirror, on half of it, and was pleasantly surprised by how well it worked (and it's a change to use something that's hydrophilic, also you get a lot for the price (Fogfight + edgeless microfibre + applicator + 2x suedes + I'll use the bottle once empty to decant CarPro Reload into)).

My only concern when using it in a car is how much water is pooled into large drops by it and will they then run down the back of the dashboard.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

After one wash


----------



## Fatboy40

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


Your post's worth it for the claims on the product alone, thanks for that...

# 3x Carnauba :doublesho :lol: (3x more than what?)

# "THE MOST SHINE SCIENCE ALLOWS", best statement ever, "science" has specifically told Turtle Wax that they are allowed the most shine :thumb:

... was it any good though and how did it smell? (for those of us in the UK it better smell like Lilt!)

Edit: I love pineapple / tropical scented things, but it looks like this is only available in the USA and anywhere else that randomly gets it (I know it will be pretty average but I'd buy it once just to sniff it).


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Fatboy40 said:


> Your post's worth it for the claims on the product alone, thanks for that...
> 
> # 3x Carnauba :doublesho :lol: (3x more than what?)
> 
> # "THE MOST SHINE SCIENCE ALLOWS", best statement ever, "science" has specifically told Turtle Wax that they are allowed the most shine :thumb:
> 
> ... was it any good though and how did it smell? (for those of us in the UK it better smell like Lilt!)


3x carnuba :lol: I don't know !

Smell very nice pineapple no chemical smell , lubricity is good , suds will last even If I will wash two cars .


----------



## Jonnybbad

These arrived today


----------



## Jack R

Got an amazing deal today, unfortunately I'm not aloud to say where I got it from as it was a one off trade deal, and the manager didn't realise until after I'd paid that she had made a mistake! I only paid £35.40 for it including vat :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Thought i would give these a go 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3

Jack R said:


> Got an amazing deal today, unfortunately I'm not aloud to say where I got it from as it was a one off trade deal, and the manager didn't realise until after I'd paid that she had made a mistake! I only paid £35.40 for it including vat :thumb:


Ooh you teaser you!:lol:

cracking deal - enjoy!


----------



## minimadmotorman

This week I've jumped on the Turtlewax bandwagon!

1 x 500ml Hybrid Sealant Wax £6.88
1 x 750ml Dry & Shine £4.82
1 x 500ml Jet Black Spray Polish £4.82
1 x 500ml Red Line Wheel Cleaner £5.06

£21.58 total spend delivered!

I'm a sucker for a "bargain".


----------



## Lewis_RX8

minimadmotorman said:


> I'm a sucker for a "bargain".


As am i , Mind telling where u bought the jet black product looking to see if this will stop the "Sky At Night" effect on some parts of my bumper.

Thanks


----------



## minimadmotorman

Lewis_RX8 said:


> As am i , Mind telling where u bought the jet black product looking to see if this will stop the "Sky At Night" effect on some parts of my bumper.
> 
> Thanks


Car Parts 4 Less


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Some Gryeer Edgeless Microfibre from Amazon.

Couple of bits from ECP










Dry and Shine pretty good but I reckon I got carried away and over applied, used about quarter the bottle 

Definitely effective, little video on insta and it rained about an hour after using...


----------



## BrummyPete

Silver back xl drying towel and a dodo mint merkin glass cloth

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## macc70

£10 worth of black hole and a large bilt hamber. Cant ever see myself moving away from B hamber. 
No cleaning time atm as my subframe is ****ing me off


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Fatboy40

MAXI-MILAN is rapidly depleting the worlds supply of carnauba wax :doublesho (us mere mortals just use 1x)


----------



## pt1

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


Maxi you are on a spending spree my friend . Anglewax products are top notch 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Fatboy40 said:


> MAXI-MILAN is rapidly depleting the worlds supply of carnauba wax :doublesho (us mere mortals just use 1x)


Abundance everywhere :lol:
:lol: Turtle wax mistake 3x


----------



## lijongtao

great gonzo said:


> Yeah!!
> Can go on damp tyres too which suits me.
> Here's some info.....
> 
> This new system super mist mousse helps you rinse fast and easy, which reduces working time by a quarter when compared with other conventional methods. It washes off unwanted residue quickly and achieves a beautiful shine without unevenness. 2 types of high viscosity silicone resins adhere firmly to tires and bring out gloss and barrier capability for a longer time.
> 
> Coat your tyres in 2 seconds! We ain't even joking at all! The tyre shine will dissolve your old tyre shine and leave a glossy finish! * Shake the can well and spray it close to tires. * You can also use it on wet tires. * Do not drive until the tires dry.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Gonz
> 
> What do we search for to purchase it? I cannot see the name. Thank you
> 
> Gonz.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Picked these up today


----------



## NorthantsPete

£1.93
https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/5-...e-more-201-delivered-at-carparts4less-3303583


----------



## NorthantsPete

about to go on and buy this now, at £5 I cannot avoid it even though my missus is getting me loads of car stuff for my birthday!










https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/carplan-cwr005-trade-valet-hi-wax-rinse-5-litres-3304038


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Cyclonetog

Arrived today from Polished Bliss:-

2x PB Drying towels
BH Auto Wash
BH Auto Foam
BH Auto Wheel
Soft99 Kiwami
Soft99 Water Block
AF Waxmate XL


----------



## RS3

Just waiting for my EZ Go brush to be delivered. Its for the wheel arches on the Wife's Kodiaq.
I got it for £10 as "Amazon Warehouse" graded stock so interested to see what's cosmetically wrong with it. I keep buying stuff from "Amazon Warehouse" and can never find anything wrong - always just as new in original packaging. Got a really good deal last week on 2 sets of Grappa Glasses for £10 which usually cost £16 per set.


----------



## RS3

Also waiting for a cheap set of chinese brushes from Amazon.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07MBVPCHF/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
At £4.56 for a set of 5 i'm not expecting much but at that price felt its worth a try.


----------



## RS3

And another one..

Just bagged 2 cans of Soft 99 Tyre cleaner/shine for £15 delivered on ebay. Not sure if it was on here it was praised or I saw it somewhere else but keen to have a go.

https://www.nipponshine.com/wheels-tyres/4-x-tyre-shine-470ml


----------



## BarryAllen

Goblin Hoover (Bagless Cylinder) 800w £16.95 in ASDA, for doing the car.

Had enough of the fecking Dyson that my wife has organisms over. Feel like I'm assembling a field rifle every time I used it. James Dyson deserves a punch up the bracket.

I can't find it on their website, but it's comparable to this one in Argos:

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/7244797?&cmpid=GS001&_$ja=tsid:59157%7cacid:480-316-7430%7ccid:596237456%7cagid:30099226953%7ctidla-336408509691%7ccrid:94121996433%7cnw:g%7crnd:5444844036919357950%7cdvc:c%7cadp:1o2%7cmt:%7cloc:1007246&gclid=CjwKCAjw29vsBRAuEiwA9s-0BwcM5vs7t4Xtmz8kfwS-U7olb3m9sMcUh4gXtJkp08Cu2979Ms3BdhoCs0MQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Nice and light and the upholstery brushes I already had (which obviously didn't fit the Dyson!!) are usable again.


----------



## stevie211

Received this today.....just need a dry day to try it out

bigboi by steven dickson, on Flickr


----------



## Brian1612

£5 per bottle and it's 750ml... absolute bargain for a good wet application sealant.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bug Sponge

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


I'm well impressed with BSD. What else is worth a pop in their range?


----------



## Andyblue

Brian1612 said:


> £5 per bottle and it's 750ml... absolute bargain for a good wet application sealant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Have you tried it out yet ? Thoughts ?

Cheers


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Couple of "shower mitts" from Aldi at £1.49

Just noodles and seem ok.


----------



## Brian1612

Andyblue said:


> Have you tried it out yet ? Thoughts ?
> 
> Cheers


Not yet andy but Jon at forensic detailing rates it highly. Was the main reason I got some given how cheap it is.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969




----------



## bidderman1969

got these after watching the forensic detailing channel, and he said how much he liked these, and liked the way he recommended washing using about 3 or 4 of these at one time, super soft these things are

sorry for size of pic, Ingur seemed to have changed and when i uploaded the pic, couldn't see a way to alter size


----------



## RS3

The best accolade for those cheap wash mitts which people don't seem to understand but John does explain is the way they can be kept clean on the go. Flushing them very briefly with a hose after each pass completely cleans them (the dirt just falls out easily). People keep saying to use a few of them on one wash but there is absolutely no need to and misses the point of them IMO (The point being you only need one bucket). Of course, once you start using them on the wheels behind the spokes they are brilliant and easy but it does ruin them completely so can't recommend for that.


----------



## RS3

Andyblue said:


> Have you tried it out yet ? Thoughts ?
> 
> Cheers


I used it this weekend. My friend that I got some for reported a few days ago that this stuff is ****e as it just streaks really badly. Of course I asked him if he followed instruction (Spray on one panel at a time on a clean wet car, rinse off with free flowing water then dry/buff with plush towel) which he said he did.

I gave it a go using the above method and no streaks at all. Dead easy in fact with minimal dry/buffing and the results where excellent.

With rear door only completed.








The only issue is, I used about 3/4 of a 750ml bottle. It basically gives the same effect and beading as the other Turtlewax Sealant hydrphobic wax but using a hell of a lot more of it.

Apologies but I cant turn this photo over!








So I would say its good stuff if you need a really easy quick sealant but no better than the Turtlewax Sealant hydrphobic wax which you will use a lot less of (I think I have done 4 or 5 applications with a bottle where I may just get 2 applications from the Dry and Shine product).

Anyway, the next morning she was beading like a ba**ard:thumb:


----------



## Gadgeteer

Wish i could turn my car upside down to dry it


----------



## washingitagain

Topped up supply of BSD - £6.53 delivered from CarParts4Less. So cheap!


----------



## BrummyPete

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

2 ss mesh' for the SF lance
£1.34 delivered from AliExpress


----------



## walfice

alien magic Halloween kit and a few bargains from perfectly cleaned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

Thought I'd try the Turtle Wax Spray on Rinse Off sealant. I normally use Sonax Spray & Seal and it is brilliant. But for 1.5 litres for £10 it would be stupid not to try the Turtle Wax variant!

Prestige Car Care had free delivery so I thought it was about time to give Bead Maker a shot! The Kwazar Mercury spray bottles are another bit of kit I liked but a bit over priced for a bottle. I'll give it a go and see what how good they really are!

Rob
















Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40

I'll have to buy some of those Kwazar sprayers :doublesho

https://www.kwazar.co.uk/283/Mercury-Super-360-Trigger-Sprayer

*"The only sprayer guaranteed to give you hand relief!"*


----------



## RS3

Fatboy40 said:


> I'll have to buy some of those Kwazar sprayers :doublesho
> 
> https://www.kwazar.co.uk/283/Mercury-Super-360-Trigger-Sprayer
> 
> *"The only sprayer guaranteed to give you hand relief!"*


I have a few and 2 of them (Both being used for APC 1:10 and 1:5) have stopped spraying within a few months. Can't figure out whats wrong with them. The filter is clear as is the small hose.
I have another which ive been using for fallout remover and has lasted years.

I see they have come down in price. Can get 3 1 litre bottles for £18 on ebay.


----------



## Johnyb

Got these In the Perfectly cleaned sale! only wanted Enigma, then once I bought 1 I had to have more. I can see a full collection coming on


----------



## detailR

I bought the Meguiar's 2 Step Headlight resto kit to see how it works on my car.

Might see if I can try it out tomorrow.


----------



## idrobbo

Got some Gloss detailer, Ceramic detailer, and Renew from Detailed Online. Put some gloss on my car before its service tomorrow, like it to go in there clean.


----------



## CharliesTTS

From CleanYourCar:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## dave-g

The q2m Detailer is fantastic as a drying aid! Great stuff.


----------



## Jasonjo

Turtle wax sealant hydrophobic wax - 2 for £14 on amazon deal...very impressed! My new 'go to' I think and BSD/D&DSi might get relegated to the wife's car! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3

Yep, the Turtlewax sealant is good stuff and works really well on my wife's black car.

It lasts at least a month with really nice tight small beading. It also goes a long way too making it extremely cheap.

Apparently they have a new formula of it next month with much higher Si02 content.

https://www.amazon.com/Turtle-Wax-5...819edcf6f91e128d624681bb80133d&language=en_US


----------



## AudiPhil

Not a purchase but my very generous prize from DetailedOnline arrived last week, it smells fantastic and looking at previous reviews the results should be sublime (see what I did there?) really looking forward to trying this out. A huge thank you to Lee and Darren for their continued generosity and fantastic products! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

I've applied the Dry & Shine to my dad's car over the weekend. Beading is mega so far, curious to see what it's durability is like.



RS3 said:


> Yep, the Turtlewax sealant is good stuff and works really well on my wife's black car.
> 
> It lasts at least a month with really nice tight small beading. It also goes a long way too making it extremely cheap.
> 
> Apparently they have a new formula of it next month with much higher Si02 content.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Turtle-Wax-5...819edcf6f91e128d624681bb80133d&language=en_US
> 
> NEW TURTLE WAX Hybrid Solutions products unveiled for 2020 !! - YouTube


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Some OTC products , first time I see this brand 
SHIELD made in South Africa.


----------



## AndyKay

99p Muc Off Spray Wax x 4


----------



## camerashy

Dodo Juice Black Widow Wax


----------



## Peter77

AndyKay said:


> 99p Muc Off Spray Wax x 4


Got a link buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Peter77 said:


> Got a link buddy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/muc-...149295343499244618033524274791562877897201929


----------



## Peter77

camerashy said:


> https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/muc-...149295343499244618033524274791562877897201929


Thanks. All out of stock near me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gafferinc

Just reserved the only 1 in stock near me!


----------



## dan4291

Auto Finesse Iron Out
Auto Finesse Oblitarate
5L Nilco Nilglass


----------



## Gafferinc

Bargains ahoy! All for the princely sum of £3.96 😁


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Commander2874

Just bought some Carpro Trix. Will be decontaminating my bmw 320d touring and giving it a winter protection tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete

The whole range - will last me years.








https://i.ibb.co/NsD6H9v/thumbnail-20191029-091004.jpg


----------



## vsideboy

Auto Finesse Tripple & Finish bought yesterday, plus a very random Pound Stretcher noodle long duster thing that I'll see how long it lasts cleaning the inside of my wheels


----------



## Makalu

Flex PXE 80 - perfect for my fiddly bumper.

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/pub/...0efaab55c849325697b48f66daa1/5/7/57125825.jpg


----------



## dannnylee

Makalu said:


> Flex PXE 80 - perfect for my fiddly bumper.
> 
> https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/pub/...0efaab55c849325697b48f66daa1/5/7/57125825.jpg


Looks to be an awesome bit of kit.

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

In2detailing Korean drying towel and a Vikan wheel face brush.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## stonejedi

MMMMMmmmmm ZYMOL WAXgood buy MAXI:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## vsideboy

vsideboy said:


> Auto Finesse Tripple & Finish bought yesterday, plus a very random Pound Stretcher noodle long duster thing that I'll see how long it lasts cleaning the inside of my wheels


Got some Auto Finesse Ultra Glaze yesterday too (almost feels like I'm sponsored by AF lately haha)

Also got a nice package from Clean your car consisting of some AutoGlym Wheel protector, Bilt Hamber UC, Chemical Guys Signature Scent (rebranded due to complaints from people who disagree with strippers probably) and a new tyre brush.

Just need some nice weather this weekend to use it all (raining now.. rubbish!)


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Some Astonish antifog glass cleaner.
£1.99 for 750ml at the Range, use a few Astonish products round the house and they're really good so having a punt.

There were half a dozen different products in the car range at that price.


----------



## Brian1612

Didn't exactly buy this... free gift for signing up to Autoexpress for £1 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

Brian1612 said:


> Didn't exactly buy this... free gift for signing up to Autoexpress for £1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Got mine a few days ago too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Brian1612 said:


> Didn't exactly buy this... free gift for signing up to Autoexpress for £1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Bargain then


----------



## camerashy

Nipponshine Luxury Gloss Spray Wax looking forward to trying it


----------



## Gas head

Bigboi blowr pro to see what's its like against my metrovac.
DW10 code still works from camerashys vid


----------



## stonejedi

Just received my Halloween order from DetailedOnline....










I will be giving the wax a try out as my top up for winter as I have a new car cover coming so that will give me an excuse for a fresh coat of wax before putting the new one on.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

Some more great products for me from DetailedOnlines Halloween offer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## GSD

^^^ The expanding hoses are crap in my experience.


----------



## NorthantsPete

AudiPhil said:


> Some more great products for me from DetailedOnlines Halloween offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interested in how you get on with the TFR


----------



## AudiPhil

NorthantsPete said:


> Interested in how you get on with the TFR


I shall let you know once I've had an opportunity to try it, I've not been disappointed by any of the products yet. :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

From the array on sale this Halloween this is the only one I bought


----------



## alfajim

Chemical guys vrp and 5l of nilglass.


----------



## NorthantsPete

headlight time


----------



## minimadmotorman

I'm like a crack addict, not had my detailing purchase fix since buying some TW D&S and I'm rocking in my chair.


----------



## vsideboy

GSD said:


> ^^^ The expanding hoses are crap in my experience.


Have to admit that the idea is a good one, it's just the ability to pull it off efficiently without the hose breaking eventually hasn't yet been realised. I personally hate fighting with my hose reel everytime I wash the car!


----------



## stonejedi

Quick order that I placed the other day...









.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

stonejedi said:


> Quick order that I placed the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blimey, you win all those products in the give-away and still you're buying stuff, you're a detailing addict sir :lol:


----------



## stonejedi

vsideboy said:


> Blimey, you win all those products in the give-away and still you're buying stuff, you're a detailing addict sir :lol:


Lol...I go through quite a lot of products in my household with 4 cars so they get used up pretty quick, the only thing i hoard is wax's:thumb:










































.SJ.


----------



## vsideboy

stonejedi said:


> Lol...I go through quite a lot of products in my household with 4 cars so they get used up pretty quick, the only thing i hoard is wax's:thumb:


All I can say is BLIMEY! 
Hope that's not the kitchen fridge, otherwise you've got a very forgiving other half!


----------



## stonejedi

vsideboy said:


> All I can say is BLIMEY!
> Hope that's not the kitchen fridge, otherwise you've got a very forgiving other half!


Lol...:lol:My wife wanted a new fridge so i recycled her old one i.e...storage for my wax's.SJ.


----------



## AndyQash

People said I was crazy to buy a tumble dryer just for my microfibers, but you've got a bloody great fridge, SJ... and that's quite some collection of wax.


----------



## Kenan

stonejedi said:


> Lol...My wife wanted a new fridge so i recycled her old one i.e...storage for my wax's.SJ.


Is the fridge turned on or just used to insulate the wax from the worst of the weather?

Was thinking of getting a broken one for my garage, then found a space on a shelf in the bedroom my wife can't reach

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

I think the fact that it's lit tells you it's on


----------



## stonejedi

Kenan said:


> Is the fridge turned on or just used to insulate the wax from the worst of the weather?
> 
> Was thinking of getting a broken one for my garage, then found a space on a shelf in the bedroom my wife can't reach
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


No mate it's fully functional,or i might as well of just stored them in a cupboard,I started off with a small beer fridge but as my collection of wax's grew I knew that I needed a bigger storage solution the fridge turned out to be a perfect fit:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Kenan

stonejedi said:


> No mate it's fully functional,or i might as well of just stored them in a cupboard,I started off with a small beer fridge but as my collection of wax's grew I knew that I needed a bigger storage solution the fridge turned out to be a perfect fit:thumb:.SJ.


Is it indoors? My worry was it would get too cold outside in my garage in the winter.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Kenan said:


> Is it indoors? My worry was it would get too cold outside in my garage in the winter.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


My fridge is stored in my garage which in all honesty mate can get fairly cold without a fridge and the wax's would most probably be fine on just a shelf in there,but the opportunity arose with my wife's old fridge about 3 years ago and the wax's have been completely fine no drying out etc...SJ.


----------



## Ateca71

Building up my collection again due to a good few years of health issues. One delivery came today with more to come.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnyb

Ateca71 said:


> Building up my collection again due to a good few years of health issues. One delivery came today with more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear you' re well. Love some good quality stuff


----------



## Kenan

stonejedi said:


> My fridge is stored in my garage which in all honesty mate can get fairly cold without a fridge and the wax's would most probably be fine on just a shelf in there,but the opportunity arose with my wife's old fridge about 3 years ago and the wax's have been completely fine no drying out etc...SJ.


I'll keep an eye out for a beer/wine fridge then, thanks for the info.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco

Not today, but over the last couple of days...

2 bottles of Angelwax H2Go
Kl!N glass cloth
A new air freshener from Detailing Booth
Gtechnic C2V3
Gtechnic T2
Tyre applicator.

That's it for now...


----------



## Ateca71

cole_exclusiv said:


> Not today, but over the last couple of days...
> 
> 2 bottles of Angelwax H2Go
> Kl!N glass cloth
> A new air freshener from Detailing Booth
> Gtechnic C2V3
> Gtechnic T2
> Tyre applicator.
> 
> That's it for now...


I haven't tried the H2go yet as my new car has been delayed but you will have to let me know what it's like to apply and buff off please.


----------



## idrobbo

BH Auto Foam & Cleanser Polish


----------



## JB052

Ateca71 said:


> Building up my collection again due to a good few years of health issues. One delivery came today with more to come.


What brushes are those?


----------



## BrummyPete

Ateca71 said:


> I haven't tried the H2go yet as my new car has been delayed but you will have to let me know what it's like to apply and buff off please.


Its a doddle, the better the prep the longer it will last, although I have used it straight after a normal wash and still had a good couple of months out of it


----------



## Cyclonetog

JB052 said:


> What brushes are those?


They look like Detail Factory.


----------



## Ateca71

JB052 said:


> What brushes are those?


I got them from Aliexpress. They are extremely soft and look identical to the Detail Factory ones.

I ordered on the 30th, dispatched on the 1st and were here for the 7th. Seller had stated 60 days delivery so I was shocked when they arrived so fast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ateca71

I’m not sure why the above screen shot is so blurry it was captured straight from my iPad and uploaded here. Both brushes are shown on there as 24cm but if you look lower down one says Black S and the other one is listed as Black L. That’s the two different lengths. You can also get them in blue.


----------



## Rob D 88

Popped into B&Q and see this bottle with a spray head. I only wanted the bottle for my MTM foam canon to stop it falling over! It is very good quality and has the measuring lines too. You cannot go wrong for £1... :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

Kenan said:


> Is the fridge turned on or just used to insulate the wax from the worst of the weather?
> 
> Was thinking of getting a broken one for my garage, then found a space on a shelf in the bedroom my wife can't reach
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


haha that's even better. Why are you putting that shelf up against the ceiling darling I can't reach to put my things on it right up there? Don't you worry luv, it'll get used!


----------



## Kenan

A few more items to try from Detailedonline









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Rob D 88 said:


> Popped into B&Q and see this bottle with a spray head. I only wanted the bottle for my MTM foam canon to stop it falling over! It is very good quality and has the measuring lines too. You cannot go wrong for £1... :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Iv got one of those bottles in my garage with water in and never thought to use it for my snowfoam gun but had been looking for a conical bottle. Thank you for pointing out the obvious 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannnylee

Kenan said:


> Iv got one of those bottles in my garage with water in and never thought to use it for my snowfoam gun but had been looking for a conical bottle. Thank you for pointing out the obvious
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


https://www.diy.com/departments/verve-trigger-sprayer-0-5l/1830578_BQ.prd

The 500ml one?

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

Kenan said:


> Iv got one of those bottles in my garage with water in and never thought to use it for my snowfoam gun but had been looking for a conical bottle. Thank you for pointing out the obvious
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


My snow foam gun is quite old and the metal pipe from the gun to the adaptor was about 6 inches long, had it chopped down and rethreaded at work so now the gun doesn't tip over when it's empty whoop.

Good plan on just getting a wider bottle though you guys.


----------



## Kenan

dannnylee said:


> https://www.diy.com/departments/verve-trigger-sprayer-0-5l/1830578_BQ.prd
> 
> The 500ml one?
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


Got mine last year, I think and just checked it's 1 litre.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch8

Had a nice delivery from Infinity Wax


----------



## stonejedi

^^^The branding design on the bottles looks good^^^.SJ.


----------



## bidderman1969

Mitch8 said:


> Had a nice delivery from Infinity Wax


have you used these before?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## stonejedi

Gyeon bathe and wetcoat 2 of my favourites:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Kenan

dannnylee said:


> https://www.diy.com/departments/verve-trigger-sprayer-0-5l/1830578_BQ.prd
> 
> The 500ml one?
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


Found it, this one - https://www.diy.com/departments/verve-hand-sprayer-1l/300961_BQ.prd

Fitted









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

Kenan said:


> Found it, this one - https://www.diy.com/departments/verve-hand-sprayer-1l/300961_BQ.prd
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Much better ain't it mate. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## JonnyW

Some of the Turtle Wax Dry & Shine.. £5 delivered, crazy.


----------



## dannnylee

Kenan said:


> Found it, this one - https://www.diy.com/departments/verve-hand-sprayer-1l/300961_BQ.prd
> 
> Fitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Looks like a trip to b&q is needed. Top info 

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


Strawberryade, Raspberryade and Orangeade. Perfect for the kids to drink.


----------



## Mitch8

bidderman1969 said:


> have you used these before?


First time...

Managed to get them on the car last weekend and love them. All very easy to use, and give great results


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## stonejedi

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


Never tried Koch Chemie polishes before,but it's something that i will try in the near future,let me know how you get on with it Maxi:buffer:.SJ.


----------



## bidderman1969

Mitch8 said:


> First time...
> 
> Managed to get them on the car last weekend and love them. All very easy to use, and give great results


Have to let us know durability :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

stonejedi said:


> Never tried Koch Chemie polishes before,but it's something that i will try in the near future,let me know how you get on with it Maxi:buffer:.SJ.


Hello SJ , I have tried Koch Chemie to refine the headlight after 2500 sanding paper and Menzerna 300 green line compound , I used Koch Chemie with ibrid machine and rupes yellow polishing pad it looks very nice less oily than Menz 3800/85rd without strong smell and it work very well , I will tell more soon .


----------



## stonejedi

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Hello SJ , I have tried Koch Chemie to refine the headlight after 2500 sanding paper and Menzerna 300 green line compound , I used Koch Chemie with ibrid machine and rupes yellow polishing pad it looks very nice less oily than Menz 3800/85rd without strong smell and it work very well , I will tell more soon .


Thank you Maxi,I look forward to your updates my friend:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Yellow Dave

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


Have you used field glass before ? It's one I keep considering. Can you compare it to anything?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Yellow Dave said:


> Have you used field glass before ? It's one I keep considering. Can you compare it to anything?


Yes , I used Field Glaze and this is my 3th bottle I like the idea of silicon free because it more safe for repainted surface , it gives natural look clean finish the closest QD to Field Glaze is Supernatural Carnuba Glaze .


----------



## fabionvieira

Just received it today from carparts4less.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Quick order from Clean+Shiny and also from the New Kids on the block 26*JPN their detail brushes look superb on par with the Detail Factory ones...








My wife also took a trip to Ikea for me to get a storage solution for my new brushes as just leaving them in the wash bucket degrades them fast as I realised with my treatment of my Auto finesse Hogs hair brushes which fell apart...








.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira

stonejedi said:


> Quick order from Clean+Shiny and also from the New Kids on the block 26*JPN their detail brushes look superb on par with the Detail Factory brushes...
> [
> My wife also took a trip to Ikea for me to get a storage solution for my new brushes as just leaving them in the wash bucket degrades them fast as I realised with my treatment of my Auto finesse Hogs hair brushes which fell apart
> [
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those detailing brushes look nice, how much for them if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

fabionvieira said:


> Those detailing brushes look nice, how much for them if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which ones mate?I have too sets the Detail Factory ones and the 25*JPN brush set,I'm not at home but I'm pretty sure they both came in under £20 with the forum discount,both sets are very good quality and you would be fine with either.SJ.


----------



## Citromark

Two bottles of Turtlewax dry and shine to see me through the winter months .

Mark


----------



## fabionvieira

stonejedi said:


> Which ones mate?I have too sets the Detail Factory ones and the 25*JPN brush set,I'm not at home but I'm pretty sure they both came in under £20 with the forum discount,both sets are very good quality and you would be fine with either.SJ.


Sorry for not Mentioning which ones. I have the detail factory already and was intrigued by the 25jpn ones. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

fabionvieira said:


> Sorry for not Mentioning which ones. I have the detail factory already and was intrigued by the 25jpn ones. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In all honesty mate i scrutinised them thoroughly against each other and i am 99.9% sure that they are manufactured at the same place.SJ.


----------



## fabionvieira

stonejedi said:


> In all honesty mate i scrutinised them thoroughly against each other and i am 99.9% sure that they are manufactured at the same place.SJ.


I'll have a look at getting a pair of those just to check too and see how long they last compared to each other

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Just got back home and my Brake Buster has turned up...








I will be looking to try it out in conjunction with my new IK Foam Pro2.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

stonejedi said:


> Quick order from Clean+Shiny


Blimey those are some big pictures!

sorry tried to be clever and resize them in the img tag but couldn't get it to work. boo


----------



## stonejedi

vsideboy said:


> Blimey those are some big pictures!
> 
> sorry tried to be clever and resize them in the img tag but couldn't get it to work. boo


Yeah thanks mate:thumb:,i tried to do it myself but got no joy...the problem was that i was trying to juggle too much things at the same time and ended up pressing the wrong picture size:wall:.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi

Fabionvieira if you can delete post #14131 that would be great or edit out the pictures in your post as i managed to get the pictures on my post a better size to view,Cheers mate:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## fabionvieira

stonejedi said:


> Fabionvieira if you can delete post #14131 that would be great or edit out the pictures in your post as i managed to get the pictures on my post a better size to view,Cheers mate:thumb:.SJ.


No problem. I didn't know how to delete post so I just edit without the pics. Hope is ok now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## nbray67

Megs buckets as they were cheaper via CP4L than my local Halfords.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

I received best gift in 2019 :argie: Victoria Wax 
Thank You Very Much Dave (Camerashy)


----------



## Rob D 88

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I received best gift in 2019 :argie: Victoria Wax
> Thank You Very Much Dave (Camerashy)


Are you really in Qatar mate? You must spend about £2000 a year on postage! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rob D 88

*Adam's Delivery!*

Received these goodies today. Unfortunately Jeff seems to have forgotten to add my wheel brush I ordered. I am sure he will get this rectified as soon as he reads my message. Great service and quick delivery as always.

1 Mega Foam and the VRT is for a friend!


----------



## Short1e

Took advantage of Wax Planets 30% off


----------



## Rob D 88

Short1e said:


> Took advantage of Wax Planets 30% off


You get better deals then everybody else.

I tried ordering 5 litres of 8 below and it wasn't included in the 30% off. Messaged on Insta and he said he can't do 30% off 5 litres as he will make a loss!


----------



## stonejedi

Rob D 88 said:


> I tried ordering 5 litres of 8 below and it wasn't included in the 30% off. Messaged on Insta and he said he can't do 30% off 5 litres as he will make a loss!


Same as my friend he spent his money elsewhere...so you ain't the only one mate....SJ.


----------



## BobbyNelson

Bought some of this as it was on Black Friday special. Will try and give it a whirl over the weekend...


----------



## Rob D 88

stonejedi said:


> Same as my friend he spent his money elsewhere...so you ain't the only one mate....SJ.


Snap SJ. I wasn't desperate for it! Went and got some Adam's MegaFoam anyway!

The Instagram said 30% off and it did not have only on selected items!

Thanks
Rob


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Rob D 88 said:


> Are you really in Qatar mate? You must spend about £2000 a year on postage! :lol::lol::lol:


Yes , the shipping cost is expensive but there some solutions this days To make shopping online and shipping easier , unfortunately it cost too much When buying 1L and gallon .


----------



## Carscope

Full ammo regimen! Bar reflex! Christmas has come early!












































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3

Holy cow, that lot must be worth a fortune.


----------



## BobbyNelson

Wow. That's a lot of ammo.


----------



## Carscope

Yeah it wasn't cheap haha! But I'm a bit of a nerd and I know i wouldn't be happy until I tried it, also he's taught me a bunch so I don't mind supporting him! FYI the interior Bush is just a bridled glue brush from Amazon cost about 3.50 and is excellent! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## walfice

Short1e said:


> Took advantage of Wax Planets 30% off


That's a nice delivery, aura shampoo is very good and good value even before the discount. Let us know how suros is when you get a chance to use it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40

Eturty,

"Shag Fabric Cleaner", is that a product or a recommendation?


----------



## Carscope

Fatboy40 said:


> Eturty,
> 
> "Shag Fabric Cleaner", is that a product or a recommendation?


I use it after a romantic night in front of the fire

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega

nbray67 said:


> Megs buckets as they were cheaper via CP4L than my local Halfords.


...............Halfords price match on like for like products....


----------



## nbray67

omega said:


> ...............Halfords price match on like for like products....


True but the petrol money there and back is what Halfords wouldn't price match as CP4L have free delivery.


----------



## silver_v

Detailing brushes, applicator pads. Eyeing up an air drier.


----------



## Cyclonetog

Turned up this week, a couple of brushes and a long haired wash mitt from China...


----------



## Kenan

DetailedOnlines new snow foam Lance and bubblegum snow foam (smells great). Really happy with the Lance, really stable with water in but won't get to use it till the weekend to report back.









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

Kenan said:


> DetailedOnlines new snow foam Lance and bubblegum snow foam (smells great). Really happy with the Lance, really stable with water in but won't get to use it till the weekend to report back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


You saved me posting an identical pic! Thanks 
I bought the same in DetailedOnline's Black Friday Offers, as mentioned above the Snow Foam sprayer feels to be good quality and the biggest plus for me it stands up and feels stable. The lava snow foam is always good and will be added to my almost complete range of their products.


----------



## Kenan

AudiPhil said:


> You saved me posting an identical pic! Thanks


You might of got the picture the right way round 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

Kenan said:


> You might of got the picture the right way round
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


:lol::lol:


----------



## A&J

I think Im good for a couple of years :lol:


----------



## Mitch8

Kenan said:


> DetailedOnlines new snow foam Lance and bubblegum snow foam (smells great). Really happy with the Lance, really stable with water in but won't get to use it till the weekend to report back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk





AudiPhil said:


> You saved me posting an identical pic! Thanks
> I bought the same in DetailedOnline's Black Friday Offers, as mentioned above the Snow Foam sprayer feels to be good quality and the biggest plus for me it stands up and feels stable. The lava snow foam is always good and will be added to my almost complete range of their products.


The foam lance is very good, I bought MTM PF22 and then received this one through the post from a guy in China not long after, and to be honest I find myself always picking up this one to use over the PF22.


----------



## GSVHammer

PACK OF 10 16' x 16' Plush 500gsm 70/30 Korean Edgeless Microfibre Cloth
Buff and Shine Uro-Fiber 50/50 Pads 3" & 5"
in2Detailing Ceramic Crystal Wax 200g
Monkey Mitt x4 for my wheels.


----------



## sistersvisions




----------



## Brian1612

£11.19 on amazon 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

ian180p said:


> How much was the ONR and where did you get from?


I bought it via CarShineFactory in Slovenia...he got a shipment or OPT and P&S stuff from The Rag Company EU.

ONR cost me 49,52 EUR (that's with 20% discount + 22% tax)


----------



## Lexus-is250

Finally managed to pick them up from the post office









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

ian180p said:


> How much was the ONR and where did you get from?


"Hijack alert"

If you need it delivered, County Detailing seem to be as good as anybody and do free delivery over £25.

https://countydetailingsupplies.co.uk/shop/optimum-no-rinse/


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

From Halfords


----------



## BruceVolvo

Cyclonetog said:


> "Hijack alert"
> 
> If you need it delivered, County Detailing seem to be as good as anybody and do free delivery over £25.
> 
> https://countydetailingsupplies.co.uk/shop/optimum-no-rinse/


Hijack alert 2, theres also a discount code that I found CDS10 10% that works, think it only works on products though not on polishers etc


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Cyclonetog

BruceVolvo said:


> Hijack alert 2, theres also a discount code that I found CDS10 10% that works, think it only works on products though not on polishers etc


OOPS! Forgot about that, yes I did have that code applied a few weeks ago but ended up visiting the store so didn't use it.

They do do a walk in discount, but the online CDS10 code actually works out cheaper with free delivery. I was passing and it saved the wait so was happy to spend a few extra pence.


----------



## Hede

Just did a little shopping on Black Friday :lol:










Big Red sponge, IK foamer and sprayer plus Rag Company microfiber.










Grit Guard dolly, small bucket and seal plus lid. A gallon of Microrestore, some Gtechniq and Soft99 waxes.










More Soft99 and Grit Guard plus a little Poka Premium Equipment.


----------



## Kenan

Hede said:


> Just did a little shopping on Black Friday


We have a different definition of little  Looks like a good selection, really fancy a bucket dolly but other things always take priority

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hede

Kenan said:


> We have a different definition of little  Looks like a good selection, really fancy a bucket dolly but other things always take priority
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


I like the dolly, been using them for years.


----------



## Jack R

Recently received this lot, which I got during the Black Friday sale the Dan did at ODK :argie:


----------



## crxftyyy

Bizcam said:


>


You used graphene yet? Just got mine too with a free random wax 200ml!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

crxftyyy said:


> You used graphene yet? Just got mine too with a free random wax 200ml!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I got both beta waxes in the testing and they really impressed so bought the graphene so looking forward to trying it out :thumb:


----------



## macca666

Picked up this lot in the Black Friday sale which included good discounts and a few freebies









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BsrGT

Couple of orders from the past few days, Kl!n delivery from CleanYourRide, and some clothing and new Plush MF wash from ODK.


----------



## stonejedi

A quick order from In2detailing....








Going to try out the stubby/short lance on my Kranzle pressure washer as another option.SJ.


----------



## Hede

stonejedi said:


> A quick order from In2detailing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try out the stubby/short lance on my Kranzle pressure washer as another option.SJ.


I just used my short gun today and love it. Maybe my single Best detailing product:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Hede said:


> I just used my short gun today and love it. Maybe my single Best detailing product:thumb:


Thats good to hear:thumb:I have been contemplating on trying one for a good few months now,and decided to just bite the bullet and purchase one i am really looking forward to testing it out and i will do a review of it and some other products that i still have to have a play with.SJ.


----------



## Peter77

Received my Black Friday order from valetingproducts/car-chem. Was a great deal, buy 500ml, receive 2.5L. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam

crxftyyy said:


> You used graphene yet? Just got mine too with a free random wax 200ml!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


No not yet on the list.


----------



## Fatboy40

I've wanted to play around with some Car Chem Hydrocoat Hybrid for a while now, and their recent "tri-day" sale made their products blindingly cheap. It's surprisingly "oily" but appears to bead tighter than my current favourite CarPro Reload.

CarPro Essence though is absolutely amazing, the gloss and semi-permanent filling is so good :doublesho (and it's nice to have a product that's the SiO2 friendly equivalent of a glaze prior to a wax).


----------



## LEE5336

Auto Finesse Caramics kit from Halfords half price during black friday. Ordered Illusion Wax from polished bliss with 10% offer.


----------



## Brian1612

With Carchem & Valeting Products ridiculous Black Friday deals, although I didn't need anything I couldn't resist.

5L of hydrophobic glass cleaner, 5L of Odour neutralizer, 5L of fallout remover, 500ml of qd and 500ml of hydrocoat hybrid sealant. Pricely sum of roughly £30 for the lot delivered 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cangri

Gyeon Iron, Gyeon Wet Coat, Koch Chemie Orange Power and Pro-Detailing Rim Decon


----------



## Fatboy40

Brian1612,

The million dollar question is if Alien's Blood is identical to Iron Detox (other than the green die)...


----------



## Lexus-is250

Brian1612 said:


> With Carchem & Valeting Products ridiculous Black Friday deals, although I didn't need anything I couldn't resist.
> 
> 5L of hydrophobic glass cleaner, 5L of Odour neutralizer, 5L of fallout remover, 500ml of qd and 500ml of hydrocoat hybrid sealant. Pricely sum of roughly £30 for the lot delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I got the glass cleaner and its actually quite good from the early uses. Not normally a fan of spray cleaners for glass but this seems very good

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

After getting lance envy - swivel connection short gun, 500mm extension, QR fan nozzles


----------



## Brian1612

Fatboy40 said:


> Brian1612,
> 
> The million dollar question is if Alien's Blood is identical to Iron Detox (other than the green die)...


We shall see!  Apparently going of the sales blurb it's not as badly scented as a typical fallout remover. Hopefully the weather improves in conjunction with me finishing up for 3 weeks to get everything tested out!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Impulse purchase of some AF Citrus Power while in Halfords getting some screenwash, will test it out with me new lance.

Had a look at Detailing Gods stuff while I was in there as well, left it all on the shelf.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Mitch8

Had a little splurge last week


----------



## washingitagain

@mitch8 you certainly did!


----------



## Peter77

Those carbon collective buckets look the biznizz. Do you mind me asking how much the are?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Peter77 said:


> Those carbon collective buckets look the biznizz. Do you mind me asking how much the are?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they do - really liking the colour of them :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Took advantage of wax planets black friday deal









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsrGT

Took the trip to a store I mostly order from online, just to see the owner, very knowledgeable chap. I needed to stock up on some winter essentials. He just received his Starnagloss delivery which is pretty neat in this forbidden part of the world.
Really like the Grävling wheel brush.


----------



## vsideboy

haha BsrGT, when mentioning foreign spelt words mate we'll let you off with typos.


----------



## Mitch8

Peter77 said:


> Those carbon collective buckets look the biznizz. Do you mind me asking how much the are?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


£18.95 a bucket :thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88

Mitch8 said:


> Had a little splurge last week
> 
> Why don't you just share DirtyDetailing? Haha :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Ummed and aahd over a few offers last week but jumped on AG Christmas offer as Smooth Velvet is one of my favourite products and price reductions were pretty good.
Nice bonus gift as well, very chuffed.


----------



## Chi

Just bought 3 bottles of Sonax Cut & Finish 1L for 20€ each on amazon Spain (I live there), couldn't let that deal go away and seems to be a great polish for a one step.
Also I was finishing my H8 from KC and Meguiars 205


----------



## pagaz

this is what I Bought from aliexpress


----------



## Walesy.

pagaz said:


> this is what I Bought from aliexpress


I have the wheel brush, its actually very good for the money mate.

Is the small brush soft enough for APCing body work nooks and crannies?


----------



## LSpec

pagaz said:


> this is what I Bought from aliexpress


link?  or how you find them?


----------



## pagaz

Walesy. said:


> I have the wheel brush, its actually very good for the money mate.
> 
> Is the small brush soft enough for APCing body work nooks and crannies?


I still not test it, but its feel high quality and soft



LSpec said:


> link?  or how you find them?


links:

grit guard:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000074808572.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.102f4c4dX6KZHo

small brush detail:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32843375961.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.102f4c4dX6KZHo

wash mitt:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32850864193.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.102f4c4dX6KZHo

wheel brush:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32843243702.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.102f4c4dX6KZHo

my top sellers in aliexpress is:

MJJC:
https://mjjcshop.aliexpress.com/store/803552?spm=a2g0o.detail.100005.1.6bee2a78pHgOio

Lucullan:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1497681?spm=a2g0s.9042647.0.0.1c394c4dlZqL1g


----------



## Cyclonetog

Walesy. said:


> Is the small brush soft enough for APCing body work nooks and crannies?


I got the one that looks "a bit" like the detail factory brush. I think it's actually a bit too soft and floppy when wet.


----------



## Walesy.

Cyclonetog said:


> I got the one that looks "a bit" like the detail factory brush. I think it's actually a bit too soft and floppy when wet.


I know the feeling sometimes

Especially after a few guinness and a session of Single Malt.


----------



## LSpec

pagaz said:


> I still not test it, but its feel high quality and soft
> 
> links:
> 
> grit guard:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000074808572.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.102f4c4dX6KZHo
> 
> small brush detail:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32843375961.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.102f4c4dX6KZHo
> 
> wash mitt:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32850864193.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.102f4c4dX6KZHo
> 
> wheel brush:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32843243702.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.102f4c4dX6KZHo
> 
> my top sellers in aliexpress is:
> 
> MJJC:
> https://mjjcshop.aliexpress.com/store/803552?spm=a2g0o.detail.100005.1.6bee2a78pHgOio
> 
> Lucullan:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1497681?spm=a2g0s.9042647.0.0.1c394c4dlZqL1g


thank you so much :thumb:


----------



## Cyclonetog

Walesy. said:


> I know the feeling sometimes
> 
> Especially after a few guinness and a session of Single Malt.


I wondered how long it'd take


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## M4TT17

Lets see....

In2detailing DA polisher
Short trigger quick release spray gun (Nilfisk)
Bilt Hamber Korrosol
Lake Country CCS Orange Pads (3")
Rupes Yellow Foam Pads (3")
Vyair 7l DI Vessel
Slims Polisher Holder (wall mounted)

Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Wilkoj66

None, but I am tempted with a tin of Vonixx wax.


----------



## AdamC

M4TT17 said:


> Short trigger quick release spray gun (Nilfisk)


Which one did you go for?
Can you please report back on the fit when you get it and whether or not your using the standard or upgraded hose? Thanks.


----------



## M4TT17

AdamC said:


> Which one did you go for?
> Can you please report back on the fit when you get it and whether or not your using the standard or upgraded hose? Thanks.


Got it from in2detailing and it just connects to the hose no problem. I bought a 10m hose a few years ago, but identical to the standard one.


----------



## Fatboy40

"ADAM'S APPLE CIDER CAR SHAMPOO"... I was hoping that it'd smell like a cider lolly from the ice cream van, it smells more like a can of Scrumpy Jack :lol: (which brings back both good, and bad, memories)...










... I'm looking forward to smelling it properly next wash.


----------



## idrobbo

Got 10 spray bottles from Chemical Hut, will use to have various strengths of different products to hand.


----------



## camerashy

Streetwize Monkey Mitt great for cleaning the back of wheels £9.13 down to £2.91 with an extra 20% off with code MERRY20
https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/streetwize-monkey-mitt-553983100


----------



## garage_dweller

That's a bargain, under details it has "For best results, use when dry' not ideal for a wash mitt 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

camerashy said:


> Streetwize Monkey Mitt great for cleaning the back of wheels £9.13 down to £2.91 with an extra 20% off with code MERRY20
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/streetwize-monkey-mitt-553983100


Cheers fella...just ordered 2 for the wheels and definitely worth a punt for that price.


----------



## camerashy

garage_dweller said:


> That's a bargain, under details it has "For best results, use when dry' not ideal for a wash mitt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have only used it wet on my wheels wouldn't use it on the paintwork as there are far better products but for the back of wheels it's great
Would be good for under the cill's too


----------



## stonejedi

camerashy said:


> Streetwize Monkey Mitt great for cleaning the back of wheels £9.13 down to £2.91 with an extra 20% off with code MERRY20
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/streetwize-monkey-mitt-553983100


Just ordered a couple:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## bigchunk

camerashy said:


> Streetwize Monkey Mitt great for cleaning the back of wheels £9.13 down to £2.91 with an extra 20% off with code MERRY20
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/streetwize-monkey-mitt-553983100


I bought a couple of these last year just for wheels, first one still in use and still in great condition, they are spot on for wheels.


----------



## Elliott19864

Short trigger gun, Valet pro long reach wheel brush and a bucket guard.

Been wanting a short trigger gun for a while and in2detailing have them on for just shy of £33, it's a good buy.

Looking forward to trying that 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Got a wee k2 today, gave it a go before, very impressed for its price









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## idrobbo

Received these today, looking forward to trying the trigger out. BH is a firm favourite.


----------



## crash486

Never could find good bottles for the road trip, well I got these for Xmas. Very handy when away and really need to do a quick maintenance. 
Aussie special.









Crash486


----------



## Nick-ST

With a small amount of time off work over xmas I have ordered a few bits...

I have ordered from detailedonline one of there V2 Snow foam lances. I have had my Autobrite one for nearly 10 years now and have replaced the gauze filter more times than my pants. So for £20 I thought it is worth a try.

From Slimsdetailing I have ordered a Carpro CQuartz CQUK ceramic kit and a bottle of Carpro Reset shampoo for once the car is coated. I have never ceramic coated a car before so looking forward to the results!

I still need to order some Bilt Hamber auto wash and additionally I need some quick detailer or some form of drying aid. Anyone got any recommendations to use after the ceramic coating has been applied? I have looked at Carpro Reload but that is seriously expensive!


----------



## stonejedi

My wife surprised me with some Adams gear I think that she took advantage of that Amazon deal that was running the other day....










I have never tried the Adams rubber and tire cleaner so I'm looking forward to giving it a spray or two,and the Adams soft face wheel brush which in all honesty I'm a mitt man myself for the face of my alloys...but the bristles feel so soft that I will give it a careful try on my next detailing session.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

stonejedi said:


> My wife surprised me with some Adams gear I think that she took advantage of that Amazon deal that was running the other day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never tried the Adams rubber and tire cleaner so I'm looking forward to giving it a spray or two,and the Adams soft face wheel brush which in all honesty I'm a mitt man myself for the face of my alloys...but the bristles feel so soft that I will give it a careful try on my next detailing session.SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be interested in your thoughts on the tire cleaner - was looking at it the other day and couldn't make my mind up :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Will do Andy:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Rob D 88

Andyblue said:


> Be interested in your thoughts on the tire cleaner - was looking at it the other day and couldn't make my mind up :thumb:


Andy,

I have used this for a while now and it's very good IMO. People will say just used APC or a degreaser but I think this is better!


----------



## Meirion658

The Adam's tire cleaner is a fantastic product and I prefer it to Surfex HD for cleaning them. You just see the product get to work without any agitation. I took advantage of the amazon offer as well and should arrive today


----------



## Andyblue

Rob D 88 said:


> Andy,
> 
> I have used this for a while now and it's very good IMO. People will say just used APC or a degreaser but I think this is better!


Cheers Rob


----------



## stonejedi

Not really a detailing product as such and not really mine "Taken from the wife"Anyway my wife purchased a set of brush's to clean under the washing machine and dish washer...










As soon as I spotted them i thought to myself that design would be perfect for fitting in between my Calipers and the inside barrel of my wheels which is a very tight gap.










The positives of the brush are...it is only about 3mm in height bendable can be used wet or dry and the cover can be removed for machine washing/tumble drying.Will get a review of it ASAP:thumb:.SJ.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

A couple of Monkey Mitts from CP4L, thanks to member camerashy for the heads up, they are going to work great on the wheels.










Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

AndyQash said:


> A couple of Monkey Mitts from CP4L, thanks to member camerashy for the heads up, they are going to work great on the wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


Ordered a couple myselflooks to be more then up for the job of wheel cleaning.SJ.


----------



## AndyQash

stonejedi said:


> Ordered a couple myselflooks to be more then up for the job of wheel cleaning.SJ.


Yeah...they are going to be great I think, SJ and so much easier to use on the wheels than my regular mitt.


----------



## Hede

Well not bought but got these for Christmas:










A Z-014RS TORNADOR AIR BLOW OUT TOOL and a Z-020RS TORNADOR® BLACK


----------



## Demetrios72

Just treated my self to a few goodies....

Short trigger gun
Bilt Hamber Auto Foam
Soft 99 Anti Fog glass Gel
Pure Definition Wheel Wax


----------



## Kenan

AndyQash said:


> Yeah...they are going to be great I think, SJ and so much easier to use on the wheels than my regular mitt.


I got one of these a few months ago and have been great for my multispoke wheels.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Kenan said:


> I got one of these a few months ago and have been great for my multispoke wheels.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


That's good to hear, Kenan...looking forward to giving mine a go.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Meirion658 said:


> The Adam's tire cleaner is a fantastic product and I prefer it to Surfex HD for cleaning them. You just see the product get to work without any agitation. I took advantage of the amazon offer as well and should arrive today


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Nick-ST

These few bits arrived today. Very impressed with the delivery times!


----------



## crxftyyy

Nick-ST said:


> These few bits arrived today. Very impressed with the delivery times!


Reset is fantastic for coatings! I've got one of the lances too, I love it doesn't tip over when stood up 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-ST

crxftyyy said:


> Reset is fantastic for coatings! I've got one of the lances too, I love it doesn't tip over when stood up
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah I solely bought the reset to use on my car once ceramic coated. Yeah also bought the lance for that reason and the fact it has a nice big opening to make pouring products in there easier


----------



## AndyQash

Thinking about giving the multi mitt method a try, so 10 of those cheap mitts purchased yesterday.










Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyW

Kenan said:


> I got one of these a few months ago and have been great for my multispoke wheels.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Seem to be No Longer Available on ECP and CP4L.

Found one in stock on amazon for a decent price.


----------



## camerashy

JonnyW said:


> Seem to be No Longer Available on ECP and CP4L.
> 
> Found one in stock on amazon for a decent price.


Not as cheap as ECP but a half decent price

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/2924168053...55008&itm=292416805329&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2386202


----------



## Sean66

Just bought a Kranzle K10 TS short trigger from Elite car care. 
Hope to have by end of the week .


----------



## Sim

Sean66 said:


> Just bought a Kranzle K10 TS short trigger from Elite car care.
> Hope to have by end of the week .


Nice buy!


----------



## Kenan

Fitted and outside hot and cold tap. Makes filling the buckets/rinsing wash Mott's much nicer in this weather. Insulation to be installed later this week after is filled round the pipes entering the house.









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Kenan said:


> Fitted and outside hot and cold tap. Makes filling the buckets/rinsing wash Mott's much nicer in this weather. Insulation to be installed later this week after is filled round the pipes entering the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Great call...I have the same, you can't beat a hot outside tap.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

Detail Guardz Grit Guard and Pad Wash System
Prima Amigo Pre Wax Cleaner
TAC Systems Shinee Wax
Angelwax Billberry Wheel Wax


----------



## stonejedi

Was tempted to get the pad wash system myself...can you let me know what you think of it once you start using it.SJ.


----------



## Gas head

stonejedi said:


> Was tempted to get the pad wash system myself...can you let me know what you think of it once you start using it.SJ.


Me too

Its about the only bit of equipment I don't have so would be interested as well, have been thinking of the lake county one from motorgeek.


----------



## GSVHammer

stonejedi said:


> Was tempted to get the pad wash system myself...can you let me know what you think of it once you start using it.SJ.





Gas head said:


> Me too
> 
> Its about the only bit of equipment I don't have so would be interested as well, have been thinking of the lake county one from motorgeek.


The pad wash system was £59.95 plus the Turbine Dirt Lock £14.95. When I opened the box you get the plunger with velcro to stick your pads to. A wall hanger for the plunger and the spring loaded pump that attaches to the dirt lock grit guard. No pad cleaner is supplied, the spring loaded pump is connected to the bottom of the plunger via 3 lugs which I thought I was going to break off whilst trying to remove.
I'm now thinking why have I spent £75 on this!

Anyway I attach the pump to the dirt lock system without breaking the lugs off, so far so good.

I remove my normal grit guard from my wash bucket and place the turbine system in and fill so the system is just covered in water.
I have some Poorboys Pad cleaner so I spray one of the pads I'd been using the day before. This had some pad cleaner on it as I was waiting on the delivery of the system but it didn't arrive until the day after I'd been machine polishing.

This pad had some purple staining on it from previous use with 3D HD Speed. Now push the plunger on to the spring loaded head, lift, twist, plunge repeat for around 30 seconds. 
The water does slosh around in the bucket. Remove the pad from the plunger and squeeze out the remaing water. I was surprised that most of the staining had gone.

I then repeated the process with another 5.5" polishing pad, two 3.5" oranges pad and a 3.5" Euro 50/50 microfiber pad. All of these came out really clean with no signs of polish residue.

The reason I've bought this system is that I've had velcro part from my pads when I've put them in the washing machine, which can work out expensive if the pads are no good after a machine wash.

Early days yet but it would be nice to get some pad cleaner in the box. Plus side is the system is cheaper than other pad cleaning systems.

Hope this helps, sorry not to good when it comes to write ups.


----------



## djberney

I bought this a couple of months ago. It seems expensive for a few bits of plastic but once you use it you forget the price. Pads come out cleaner than by hand and without the risk of the washing machine. Saves time and effort.


----------



## vsideboy

AndyQash said:


> Thinking about giving the multi mitt method a try, so 10 of those cheap mitts purchased yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


Glue them all together mate, wash the car in 5 minutes!

Need big buckets though!


----------



## Gas head

Another pair of Muck Boots as I'm sick of getting my feet wet, after the original pair got nicked.


----------



## Fatboy40

Gas head said:


> Another pair of Muck Boots as I'm sick of getting my feet wet, after the original pair got nicked.


Now that's a good idea, had a look online, like their ankle boots and may have to buy a pair! (my shoes, socks and bottoms of my trousers are sopping wet after a full on sessions).


----------



## lijongtao

AndyQash said:


> Great call...I have the same, you can't beat a hot outside tap.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


Me too. In summer I turn the boiler down to luke warm and shower the dogs outside, far less mess and hair. Invaluable for the car, clean up after is a doddle too.


----------



## Gas head

Fatboy40 said:


> Now that's a good idea, had a look online, like their ankle boots and may have to buy a pair! (my shoes, socks and bottoms of my trousers are sopping wet after a full on sessions).


If your not walking miles with them they will last a long time, they are comfy and warm so highly recommended.


----------



## walfice

Received my short trigger gun and quick release nozzles from high definition detail today. I put it all together to check it worked and there were no leaks but didn’t have time to wash the car. Which nozzles are you all using, 15, 25 or 40 degree?


----------



## f4780y

walfice said:


> Received my short trigger gun and quick release nozzles from high definition detail today. I put it all together to check it worked and there were no leaks but didn't have time to wash the car. Which nozzles are you all using, 15, 25 or 40 degree?


40 will be the best of those options for standard use. I also use 0 (which you may not have) for applying citrus pre-wash.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

0 deg going no where near my paintwork, put it in a kitchen drawer so I can't even use it by accident. Even 15 I found bit fierce. 25 strong enough for me to blast, 40 to rinse.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

New hose reel and beefed up foam cannon (1.25 litres). Very stable.


----------



## vsideboy

Oo hose reel looks fancy

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451

6 Autoglym flip top bottles to decant some of my 5l bulk things in to ie. 1900:1 shampoo, Detailed Online tyre gel etc.

£12.49 for 6 delivered.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autoglym...010239&hash=item5b44dd297f:g:t1wAAOSwGW9ao8yr


----------



## Andyblue

Some G3 professional glass cleaner to try


----------



## GSVHammer

GeeWhizRS said:


> New hose reel and beefed up foam cannon (1.25 litres). Very stable.


More info on the hoze roll please.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

It's this one mate. https://amzn.to/2QZ2wav It's not cheap but it's pretty nice. It's got a traversing guide that lays the hose on the reel when it retracts. I'll likely put a youtube video review up in the next week of so.
One downside is that it's a sealed unit so I don't think you can change the hose. The feed hose is fixed too... I needed to fit an extra outside tap this morning to have the reel where I wanted it. Didn't want to add an extra piece to the feed hose. 5 year warranty though. :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh

Nick-ST said:


> These few bits arrived today. Very impressed with the delivery times!


Which foam Lance is that? Mine has seen better days now!

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Dipesh said:


> Which foam Lance is that? Mine has seen better days now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


Looks like one of the new ones from DetailedOnline ???


----------



## fabionvieira

GeeWhizRS said:


> New hose reel and beefed up foam cannon (1.25 litres). Very stable.


Where did you get the foam cannon from? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Dipesh said:


> Which foam Lance is that? Mine has seen better days now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


Looks like the DetailedOnline one its quality i purchased one myself when they were first released:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi

Beat me to it Andy was thinking the same.SJ.


----------



## AndyQash

I was looking at the DetailedOnline v2 lance yesterday and they do look good, will definitely be a future purchase.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

fabionvieira said:


> Where did you get the foam cannon from?


I bought this from Amazon and it took about 10 days to arrive from China. https://amzn.to/2QTj4AG I paid £11.87 delivered but it seems to have shot up to £18.22 now from this seller. When I bought it, it was the only one on Amazon that looked like this. It now seems there are plenty supplying the same cannon at around £14.
https://amzn.to/2MYxuhs 
https://amzn.to/2QLqaa5
These come with an additional smaller 1.1mm nozzle for lower powered pressure washers.
I haven't yet used it but I expect it to work just the same as any cannon. I picked this one up mainly because of the bottle; much wider at the base so you can stand the thing up. The photo I took doesn't really show how tapered the bottle is.


----------



## mikster

Odk cabin
Gyeon qd
Gyeon leather cleaner
Gyeon leather coat


----------



## stonejedi

GeeWhizRS said:


> I bought this from Amazon and it took about 10 days to arrive from China. https://amzn.to/2QTj4AG I paid £11.87 delivered but it seems to have shot up to £18.22 now from this seller. When I bought it, it was the only one on Amazon that looked like this. It now seems there are plenty supplying the same cannon at around £14.
> https://amzn.to/2MYxuhs
> https://amzn.to/2QLqaa5
> These come with an additional smaller 1.1mm nozzle for lower powered pressure washers.
> I haven't yet used it but I expect it to work just the same as any cannon. I picked this one up mainly because of the bottle; much wider at the base so you can stand the thing up. The photo I took doesn't really show how tapered the bottle is.


GeeWhizRS I looked at getting that foam canon as it looks to be very good,but the reason that i went for the DetailedOnline version is that it has been given more thought for example the mouth of the bottle is large enough so that you can comfortably pour your prewash/foam in without potential spillage or the use of a funnel,plus the balance of the lance when connected to the bottle is perfect it does not fall over.SJ.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I'd ordered this one just before Detailedonline put their post up. That said, it struck me that the joint between the bottle top and the tube on the detailedonline was a potential weak point so wouldn't have gone for that one.
I've just been trying the new foam cannon. I like it. The neck is plenty wide enough to pour in from a 5 litre tub. I took a few videos, will upload later if I get chance. My mistake earlier, the bottle holds 1.4 litres, not 1.2 litres.


----------



## stonejedi

GeeWhizRS said:


> I'd ordered this one just before Detailedonline put their post up. That said, it struck me that the joint between the bottle top and the tube on the detailedonline was a potential weak point so wouldn't have gone for that one.
> I've just been trying the new foam cannon. I like it. The neck is plenty wide enough to pour in from a 5 litre tub. I took a few videos, will upload later if I get chance. My mistake earlier, the bottle holds 1.4 litres, not 1.2 litres.


Ive had no problems as of yet with the DetailedOnline lance or the joint between the bottle top and the tube,but if i did I would contact DetailedOnline themselves their Customer service is second to none...always a good thing that,and just to add is the second main reason that I like to purchase from Detailing World Supporters as they are very easy to get in contact with:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

stonejedi said:


> Ive had no problems as of yet with the DetailedOnline lance or the joint between the bottle top and the tube,but if i did I would contact DetailedOnline themselves their Customer service is second to none...always a good thing that,and just to add is the second main reason that I like to purchase from Detailing World Supporters as they are very easy to get in contact with:thumb:.SJ.


All good. :thumb:
Posted this in the tools section https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=417948


----------



## GeeWhizRS

GSVHammer said:


> More info on the hose roll please.


Little video for you Hammer. :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer

GeeWhizRS said:


> Little video for you Hammer. :thumb:


Spot on mate, nice video. I need something like that. Going for a Google.


----------



## Andyblue

Treated myself to a new bucket for washing...been after a new one for a while


----------



## stonejedi

Just stocking up with a few more products that I needed....









.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Guy locally on Facebook was selling this and needed some more polish for my new to me car for a 2 stage so thought I try something new. It's 3D AAT 501 and 502.










Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

My last order of December 2019 has just turned up today . Hopefully no more products needed now until July...









.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

stonejedi said:


> My last order of December 2019 has just turned up today . Hopefully no more products needed now until July...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .SJ.


Blue rinse?


----------



## stonejedi

GeeWhizRS said:


> Blue rinse?


:lol:,Jokes Aside...I have always wanted to give Blue Rinse a try as its a spray on protection through the foam lance, will put up some reviews when i get a free day:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

stonejedi said:


> I have always wanted to give Blue Rinse a try as its a spray on protection through the foam lance, will put up some reviews when i get a free day:thumb:.SJ.


Good man. I've never heard of it. Test away! Looks like its used neat in a foam cannon; does the bottle screw to a standard cannon valve or does it need decanting?


----------



## stonejedi

GeeWhizRS said:


> Good man. I've never heard of it. Test away! Looks like its used neat in a foam cannon; does the bottle screw to a standard cannon valve or does it need decanting?


A review I found 



.SJ.


----------



## Sean66

Well it arrived today ! Can't wait to try it out this weekend . Short trigger K10 TS .


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Nice one Sean, you're gonna love it.
I must admit though, cause it was a big picture I thought you were on about the corkscrew plant before I scrolled down.


----------



## Sean66

GeeWhizRS said:


> Nice one Sean, you're gonna love it.
> I must admit though, cause it was a big picture I thought you were on about the corkscrew plant before I scrolled down.


Yes can't seem to make the pics smaller ? 
Just sat looking at it this evening while her indoors catches up on the soaps . Lol!


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Need to adjust the size before uploading to your hosting site. I generally make the images about 400 pixels wide and they're about right.









I can't believe you're gonna wait until weekend to try it. Go blast sommat! :lol:


----------



## BsrGT

P


stonejedi said:


> My last order of December 2019 has just turned up today . Hopefully no more products needed now until July...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice product that ironzero foam. Using it mixed with shampoo in a hand pump sprayer as a wheel cleaner this time of the year.


----------



## stonejedi

BsrGT said:


> P
> 
> Nice product that ironzero foam. Using it mixed with shampoo in a hand pump sprayer as a wheel cleaner this time of the year.


My friend was telling me about it he said he liked it also....What dilution ratio are you using it at in the spray bottle?.SJ.


----------



## BsrGT

stonejedi said:


> My friend was telling me about it he said he liked it also....What dilution ratio are you using it at in the spray bottle?.SJ.


1:5 plus a few ml of BH auto-wash as a nice wheel cleaner, 1:8-1:10ish as a decon shampoo, upping the product used depending on the level of contamination.


----------



## stonejedi

BsrGT said:


> 1:5 plus a few ml of BH auto-wash as a nice wheel cleaner, 1:8-1:10ish as a decon shampoo, upping the product used depending on the level of contamination.


Thanks mate will give it a try at those dilutions:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Got some of this is Asda today :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Have you used RainX before? I find it leaves momentary smears on your windscreen when the wipers move over it. Very off-putting.


----------



## fabionvieira

So, I've received on the last two days. 
Just waiting for the nozzles for my set be complete.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

fabionvieira said:


> So, I've received on the last two days.
> Just waiting for the nozzles for my set be complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that gun for a nilfisk?


----------



## fabionvieira

Eturty said:


> Is that gun for a nilfisk?


Yes it is. Gun and hose

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

fabionvieira said:


> Yes it is. Gun and hose
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where from dude?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deje

Eturty said:


> Where from dude?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Just so you know, the gun you see in the picture does not fit a Nilfisk standard hose,It is not the gun but the fitting that must be right for your Nilfisk hose.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## fabionvieira

Deje said:


> Just so you know, the gun you see in the picture does not fit a Nilfisk standard hose,It is not the gun but the fitting that must be right for your Nilfisk hose.


Yes correct. The ones pictured are from a set from direct hoses for series C nilfisk.

https://www.directhoses.net/collect...-fit-and-short-trigger-with-quick-fit-nozzles

Or they have also one that is an extension to your existing nilfisk hose. (Series C,D & E)

https://www.directhoses.net/products/nilfisk-c-series-quick-fit-short-trigger-with-quick-fit-nozzles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Just bought a car pro wash mit and some wheel woolies from slims 

Hopefully both will last!


----------



## pump

GeeWhizRS said:


> It's this one mate. https://amzn.to/2QZ2wav It's not cheap but it's pretty nice. It's got a traversing guide that lays the hose on the reel when it retracts. I'll likely put a youtube video review up in the next week of so.
> One downside is that it's a sealed unit so I don't think you can change the hose. The feed hose is fixed too... I needed to fit an extra outside tap this morning to have the reel where I wanted it. Didn't want to add an extra piece to the feed hose. 5 year warranty though. :thumb:


worth the extra cost. i had one on a new house for 3 years then when i bought a new house i bought another one and it perfect for the last 1.5 years. :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Picked up a small LED torch from ECP.

Surprisingly very bright and will be good for bodywork as well as other jobs.

Can't go wrong at 99p (£1 in store)

https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/object-small-black-torch-0-5w-30-lumen-inc-battery-548779040


----------



## JonnyW

Some Surfex HD, few bottles to dilute into and some measuring jugs to get the correct dilutions.


----------



## abbot26

Gyeon stuff, wet coat, bathe+ and tyre gel


----------



## Meirion658

Bought the Autoglym UHD wax and Shampoo kit from Halfords for £37. Don't really need it but was on offer for £42 and I get extra 10% off happy days


----------



## 350Chris

None...I am having withdrawals :doublesho


----------



## stonejedi

Meirion658 said:


> Bought the Autoglym UHD wax and Shampoo kit from Halfords for £37. Don't really need it but was on offer for £42 and I get extra 10% off happy days


Its a lovely wax...Good Purchase!.SJ.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Bouncers Done & Dusted SI


----------



## Andyblue

Meirion658 said:


> Bought the Autoglym UHD wax and Shampoo kit from Halfords for £37. Don't really need it but was on offer for £42 and I get extra 10% off happy days


Nice kit and the wax is very nice - just make sure you apply thin coat :thumb:


----------



## pt1

GeeWhizRS said:


> Bouncers Done & Dusted SI


Excellent product 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

pt1 said:


> Excellent product


Not tried it yet but it gets great reviews. Fingers crossed. Thanks. 😃


----------



## Short1e

*Ordered these from AliExpress*










*Mystery Box from Prestige Car Care*










*Mystery Box from Auto Finesse*


----------



## stonejedi

What a Mystery Box:doublesho.SJ.


----------



## AndyQash

stonejedi said:


> What a Mystery Box:doublesho.SJ.


Couldn't agree more, that is an amazing mystery box, bet you couldn't believe it when you opened the AF box.


----------



## pagaz

order from amazon:









and this is from aliexpress:









drying towel 1.20X50 600gsm


----------



## Peter77

New air freshener. Smells amazing. Will be trying out the rest of the range based on this one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

stonejedi said:


> What a Mystery Box:doublesho.SJ.





AndyQash said:


> Couldn't agree more, that is an amazing mystery box, bet you couldn't believe it when you opened the AF box.


Yeh was pretty chuffed tbh... Delivery guy was going nuts at the weight of the box :lol:


----------



## Andyblue

Short1e said:


> *
> 
> Mystery Box from Auto Finesse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Wow, what a box from AF :thumb:

Was that the £100 or £200 box ?*


----------



## Kipeni

Ordered som products from in2detailing. Wanted to try Tac Systems so went with Tar Zero, Oil Zero, Shinee Wax and Wheel cleaner. Also some BH cleanser polish and QD for my Double Speed Wax. Also got matching Kwazar bottles for my Tac products. Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## stonejedi

Picked up a few of tac systems products the other day from in2detailing,you will love Shinee it’s quality and leaves a very lush finish:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Kipeni

stonejedi said:


> Picked up a few of tac systems products the other day from in2detailing,you will love Shinee it's quality and leaves a very lush finish:thumb:.SJ.


Im most excited about the shinee wax! Have seen a lot of good talk about it on Apex detailing and Forensic detailing on youtube! Going to be using it as a drying aid.


----------



## Carscope

Was travelling with work and popped into slims detailing couldn't help myself and picked up a few bits









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

7 Litre DI Vessel for spotless rinsing.


----------



## BrummyPete

Surfex HD and some kwazer spray bottles 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

GeeWhizRS said:


> 7 Litre DI Vessel for spotless rinsing.


How big is this one?

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Kenan said:


> How big is this one?


6" Diameter x 20" High (including the lid/cap).


----------



## Kenan

GeeWhizRS said:


> 6" Diameter x 20" High (including the lid/cap).


I should of said what volume  was have a nose on their website. Loosing my water butt so telling myself I need one

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Kenan said:


> I should of said what volume  was have a nose on their website. Loosing my water butt so telling myself I need one.


The size was detailed over the top of the pic mate. 😂 7 litres.
If you buy from them, try discount code 'reef10' for 10% off. £82 delivered (filled) with hose connectors with that code.


----------



## Kenan

GeeWhizRS said:


> The size was detailed over the top of the pic mate.  7 litres.
> 
> If you buy from them, try discount code 'reef10' for 10% off. £82 delivered (filled) with hose connectors with that code.


Oh yeah, I'm doing really well today. Even the dog didn't like the dinner I cooked 

Thanks for the code 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Kenan said:


> Oh yeah, I'm doing really well today. Even the dog didn't like the dinner I cooked Thanks for the code


That's from the Vyair site by the way


----------



## fabionvieira

Got some microfibre pads and mitts all three in total £13.36 from carparts4less (pads £4.92 and the mitts £5.41) 
Already did one post about the ez car care mitts and pads have a look (links included)

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=418143

Haven't tried them but they do seem like the ones I've bought Koran microfibre for £10-£12 range so that's quite a saving.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Few detailed online goodies









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Bought some Turtle Wax Water-less Wash £3.36 delivered from Euro Car Parts:-










And a Blue EZ Car Care Microfibre wash mitt £5.41 delivered from Car Parts 4 Less:-


----------



## CharliesTTS

A very nice M&K delivery was waiting for me after work!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3

minimadmotorman said:


> Bought some Turtle Wax Water-less Wash £3.36 delivered from Euro Car Parts:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Blue EZ Car Care Microfibre wash mitt £5.41 delivered from Car Parts 4 Less:-


Get my TW waterless wash tomorrow and ive had that mitt a while and its decent. Shrewd buys👍


----------



## Short1e

Andyblue said:


> Wow, what a box from AF :thumb:
> 
> Was that the £100 or £200 box ?


£200 box :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Short1e said:


> £200 box :thumb:


Absolutely cracking box of goodies :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88

New car has no form of protection on the glass. 
So have ordered some Carbon Collective Glass Ceramic 
Also ordered some AMD hydrophobic screenwash to hopefully keep the protection strong! 

Also ordered some XVC Tyre cleaner as I'm out! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

RS3 said:


> Get my TW waterless wash tomorrow and ive had that mitt a while and its decent. Shrewd buys👍


I'm thinking the waterless will be handy for the odd job here and there like door shuts etc. The mitt well I've had a look and I've got too many already but hey who cares!

1 X Adams Wash Pad
2 X RAC Chenille wash mitts
1 X small cheapo chenille wash mitt for wheels
1 X chem guys Bear paw mitt
3 x Amazon Chinese mitts
1 X Klin microfiber mitt


----------



## Peter77

Looking forward to see if a dedicated product can clean better than just APC or surfex. Really like the trigger too. Has a little flip cap at the end of the sprayer so it foams if you want it too. I like that.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Peter77 said:


> Looking forward to see if a dedicated product can clean better than just APC or surfex. Really like the trigger too. Has a little flip cap at the end of the sprayer so it foams if you want it too. I like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found this to be an excellent product - interested to see what you think!


----------



## Peter77

Another one just picked up from a neighbour. The new "gauntlet" drying towel. A mix of plush and twisted loop. Went for the XL size, just because. Ordered from clean and shiny. Great service as usual. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Peter77 said:


> Another one just picked up from a neighbour. The new "gauntlet" drying towel. A mix of plush and twisted loop. Went for the XL size, just because. Ordered from clean and shiny. Great service as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks a decent towel :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Peter77 said:


> Looking forward to see if a dedicated product can clean better than just APC or surfex. Really like the trigger too. Has a little flip cap at the end of the sprayer so it foams if you want it too. I like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had their tyre cleaner and been very pleased with it, looking forward to your thoughts.

I prefer using it as a spray rather than foam...

Here's my review I did 

XVC Shampoo and Tyre & Rubber cleaner review
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ead.php?t=412033&share_type=t&link_source=app


----------



## djberney

Peter77 said:


> Looking forward to see if a dedicated product can clean better than just APC or surfex. Really like the trigger too. Has a little flip cap at the end of the sprayer so it foams if you want it too. I like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was I the only one thinking 'Mmm, Iced Gems and cake!'


----------



## Andyblue

djberney said:


> Was I the only one thinking 'Mmm, Iced Gems and cake!'


Oh I'd missed them - really fancy some iced gems now


----------



## pt1

Thought i would give soft 99 mirror shine a go,from what i have read it sounds a good'un









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

pt1 said:


> Thought i would give soft 99 mirror shine a go,from what i have read it sounds a good'un
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Looking forward to your thoughts :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Andyblue said:


> Looking forward to your thoughts :thumb:


I will hopefully give it go tomorrow

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Decided I need some decent spray bottles......









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## graeme

Got some new cloths. Klin bubble towels for interior work, couple klin green monster for dirty jobs and some JAW glass cloths. Bottle of AM glaze as well.























Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Quickly question I thought I'd ask here rather than shattering a new thread. Which turtle wax product is for wet maintenance spray? 

Is it dry and shine or hydrophobic sealent? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Eturty said:


> Quickly question I thought I'd ask here rather than shattering a new thread. Which turtle wax product is for wet maintenance spray?
> 
> Is it dry and shine or hydrophobic sealent?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Never mind figured it out and bought some dry n shine

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JB052

Some used tea-bags


----------



## Andyblue

JB052 said:


> Some used tea-bags


:lol: :lol:

I can do you deal on some Yorkshire tea bags, only tried once :lol: . :thumb:


----------



## bigmac3161

For new car due soon this week hopefully

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

Too much and it was £498.65p


----------



## Meirion658

Just bought a Gallon of Beadmaker and small bottle of P&S Interior cleaner.


----------



## fabionvieira

Itstony said:


> Too much and it was £498.65p


Care to elaborate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

fabionvieira said:


> Care to elaborate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...... not really, but just for you if I can remember.
Restock on Rupes iBrid and LHR75 foam pads.
KC Nanomagic 11kg shampoo.
KC MP Eng-bay preserver. 5ltr
KC Vb Pre-cleaner. 11Kg
KC TS topstar interior trim 1ltr
KC Tew tar & glue remover 1ltr
Flex 18v cordless blower kit.
Five more KC bottles and triggers.
KC MF 's.
And err, about it I think.


----------



## Radish293

Itstony said:


> ...... not really, but just for you if I can remember.
> 
> Restock on Rupes iBrid and LHR75 foam pads.
> 
> KC Nanomagic 11kg shampoo.
> 
> KC MP Eng-bay preserver. 5ltr
> 
> KC Vb Pre-cleaner. 11Kg
> 
> KC TS topstar interior trim 1ltr
> 
> KC Tew tar & glue remover 1ltr
> 
> Flex 18v cordless blower kit.
> 
> Five more KC bottles and triggers.
> 
> KC MF 's.
> 
> And err, about it I think.


Seriously hooked on Koch Chemie. I don't think I could hide that lot from my Mrs. Lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

A few items from the last few weeks or so.

You can probably tell I'm a bit of a Gyeon fan, so really looking forward to trying WetCoat.





































Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

Radish293 said:


> Seriously hooked on Koch Chemie. I don't think I could hide that lot from my Mrs. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yo, we all have to hide these things I thought? Or just try to keep it as low profile as you can. No different to what they do be sure

Always had to work very hard for my money and respect the income, so try to spend wisely. I do not do "cheap", but I do like good value and quality. Cheap and good value have complete different meanings.

The Flex dryer kit was a big hit on that list, Rupes pads are also expensive too in numbers.

I really like Koch Chemie. No other manufacturer can match them on what they have. Very well established brand leader. I have yet not had one duff product. 
Their range is second to none. No manufacturer that big cannot avoid big investment on R&D. MSDS sheets, very extensive product info, all on their webpages to read and download.
I do buy other products, but my go-to is KC. Select any product, pre-clean or shampoo as examples and they produce so many options. Small companies cannot do this like KC. Plus when you really like one product, many can be had in 10/11Kg which is cost efective and even share with someone.

They may not have that glitziest or fashionable name or packaging, but that is not what they are or need to do to sell good products, the industry demand does that for them. :thumb:


----------



## soren40

Cannot load pics up but just bought the new Mitchell & King products. Diamond seal sealant, Endurance spray wax and RPM there newest hard wax and there new 750ml dilution bottles with triggers and labels. Cannot beat M&K products and these will no doubt be just as good if not better than what they do at the moment.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

MTM PF22.
Seems like the seller has added a spacer to the inlet so that the thing actually stands up. Result!


----------



## Blackmass

It’s been a while gents…The first detailing products I’ve bought for two an half, three years? 

Bilt Hamber Auto Snow Foam
Koch Chemie FSE
Klin Korea Duo Drying Towel (Large)


----------



## AndyQash

GeeWhizRS said:


> MTM PF22.
> 
> Seems like the seller has added a spacer to the inlet so that the thing actually stands up. Result!


Was watching an Obsessed Garage video on YouTube the other night and the MTM PF22 came with a new design bottle, maybe it was only available in the States.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

AndyQash said:


> Was watching an Obsessed Garage video on YouTube the other night and the MTM PF22 came with a new design bottle, maybe it was only available in the States.


Yeah I saw that (PF22.2 bottle). Not seen anyone selling them here at the minute. Plus, it was only £39 delivered so I could always add the bottle separately at a later date if I felt the need. :thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88

GeeWhizRS said:


> MTM PF22.
> Seems like the seller has added a spacer to the inlet so that the thing actually stands up. Result!


You couldn't resist! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Haha, no I couldn't. I'll try it at weekend and compare it to my regular one. If it sucks butt at least I'll know.


----------



## Carscope

GeeWhizRS said:


> Yeah I saw that (PF22.2 bottle). Not seen anyone selling them here at the minute. Plus, it was only £39 delivered so I could always add the bottle separately at a later date if I felt the need. :thumb:


Got a link dude?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Eturty said:


> Got a link dude?


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MTM-PF22...cher-Nilfisk-Lavor-M22M-M22F-etc/274036887113


----------



## rob267

Got this little lot today. Thank to Clean&shiney for there quick delivery 









Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Spare foam lance from Amazon, just generic £12.99, looks and feels identical to the others I've had in the past.


----------



## Radish293

Itstony said:


> Yo, we all have to hide these things I thought? Or just try to keep it as low profile as you can. No different to what they do be sure
> 
> Always had to work very hard for my money and respect the income, so try to spend wisely. I do not do "cheap", but I do like good value and quality. Cheap and good value have complete different meanings.
> 
> The Flex dryer kit was a big hit on that list, Rupes pads are also expensive too in numbers.
> 
> I really like Koch Chemie. No other manufacturer can match them on what they have. Very well established brand leader. I have yet not had one duff product.
> 
> Their range is second to none. No manufacturer that big cannot avoid big investment on R&D. MSDS sheets, very extensive product info, all on their webpages to read and download.
> 
> I do buy other products, but my go-to is KC. Select any product, pre-clean or shampoo as examples and they produce so many options. Small companies cannot do this like KC. Plus when you really like one product, many can be had in 10/11Kg which is cost efective and even share with someone.
> 
> They may not have that glitziest or fashionable name or packaging, but that is not what they are or need to do to sell good products, the industry demand does that for them. :thumb:


Koch Chemie is seriously good stuff

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## e30sport

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Spare foam lance from Amazon, just generic £12.99, looks and feels identical to the others I've had in the past.


Hi would you mind to share the link? I'm after one.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Sure, was this one
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01DKC6IY6/


----------



## stonejedi

After the Bissell extractor thread that a member started up on DW I decided I would investigate further in the model and get some more reviews online,every one I read was saying just how good it was,so I put it down as my next detailing tool to purchase,I got home from work today and my lovely wife must of been listening to my conversation that I was having with my mate and purchased it for me...I'm really looking forward to making it part of my usual detailing routine as the state of my carpets with all this wet weather that we have been having and the dirty roads I know that they will be improved...anyway enough rambling on Loool heres's some pictures...

























































































.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g-can

Anybody to recommend those hand pump sprayers? 



Sent from my ASUS_I01WDX using Tapatalk


----------



## saul

stonejedi said:


> After the Bissell extractor thread that a member started up on DW I decided I would investigate further in the model and get some more reviews online,every one I read was saying just how good it was,so I put it down as my next detailing tool to purchase,I got home from work today and my lovely wife must of been listening to my conversation that I was having with my mate and purchased it for me...I'm really looking forward to making it part of my usual detailing routine as the state of my carpets with all this wet weather that we have been having and the dirty roads I know that they will be improved...anyway enough rambling on Loool heres's some pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been watching some videos from "the detailing geek" he uses one of these and highly rates it. I must say some of the stuff that he extracts made this my next purchase. Lot cheaper and more portable than the George!!

Looking forward to your review and verdict.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003.


----------



## minimadmotorman

More blooming turtle wax!


----------



## Rob D 88

stonejedi said:


> After the Bissell extractor thread that a member started up on DW I decided I would investigate further in the model and get some more reviews online,every one I read was saying just how good it was,so I put it down as my next detailing tool to purchase,I got home from work today and my lovely wife must of been listening to my conversation that I was having with my mate and purchased it for me...I'm really looking forward to making it part of my usual detailing routine as the state of my carpets with all this wet weather that we have been having and the dirty roads I know that they will be improved...anyway enough rambling on Loool heres's some pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hats off to Stonejedi's Mrs.

Lovely gift!


----------



## Carscope

stonejedi said:


> After the Bissell extractor thread that a member started up on DW I decided I would investigate further in the model and get some more reviews online,every one I read was saying just how good it was,so I put it down as my next detailing tool to purchase,I got home from work today and my lovely wife must of been listening to my conversation that I was having with my mate and purchased it for me...I'm really looking forward to making it part of my usual detailing routine as the state of my carpets with all this wet weather that we have been having and the dirty roads I know that they will be improved...anyway enough rambling on Loool heres's some pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got the same unit and love it!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Excellent Stonejedi. I’ll be buying later this week as I’m on holiday at the moment. 

I was hoping to get the bundle deal directly from bissell but looks like they’re out of stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

garage_dweller said:


> Excellent Stonejedi. I'll be buying later this week as I'm on holiday at the moment.
> 
> I was hoping to get the bundle deal directly from bissell but looks like they're out of stock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate,it's because of your thread that started me looking into getting one:thumb:looking forward incorporating it into my car cleaning regimen.SJ.


----------



## polt

New Unilite CRI inspection lamp, got to say it is well built sturdy fantastic lighting 3 settings and UV as well as having ability to use as a normal torch on top and strong magnets on it Base and back well worth it. Well pleased and already put in another order for floodlights and CRI headlamp for polishing 







the smaller one i will use for work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polt

stonejedi said:


> After the Bissell extractor thread that a member started up on DW I decided I would investigate further in the model and get some more reviews online,every one I read was saying just how good it was,so I put it down as my next detailing tool to purchase,I got home from work today and my lovely wife must of been listening to my conversation that I was having with my mate and purchased it for me...I'm really looking forward to making it part of my usual detailing routine as the state of my carpets with all this wet weather that we have been having and the dirty roads I know that they will be improved...anyway enough rambling on Loool heres's some pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like a neat bit of gear, Used bissel before but never noticed these ones before. I ended up biting the bullet before Xmas and got a George from cleanstore for £225. If only I had waited as space is an issue for me at the moment. Let us know how it goes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Direct Hoses 15m hose and short trigger kit, gave it a quick test this morning and I'm very impressed, the vario nozzle is very good and will be great for rinsing off after washing.

Definitely one of my best purchases.










Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## KleenChris

AndyQash said:


> Direct Hoses 15m hose and short trigger kit, gave it a quick test this morning and I'm very impressed, the vario nozzle is very good and will be great for rinsing off after washing.
> 
> Definitely one of my best purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


Andy,

Thanks for posting.

Could you share your thoughts on the hose ? is it anti tangle / kink ?
Good for getting around both sides of the car without too much trouble ?

Much appreciated, 
Chris


----------



## AndyQash

KleenChris said:


> Andy,
> 
> Thanks for posting.
> 
> Could you share your thoughts on the hose ? is it anti tangle / kink ?
> 
> Good for getting around both sides of the car without too much trouble ?
> 
> Much appreciated,
> 
> Chris


Ey up, Chris...yes to the above, though I only set it up to test the connections and didn't go around the car, but once laid out it will go around the car without issue, I'm sure of that.

Compared to my 5 year old Qwashers hose which has served me well, it's lighter and more flexible and easier to manage and if it lasts as long I will be well pleased.

To be honest, my 10m Qwashers hose is a beast, it weighs twice as much as the DH hose but is far less flexible and has to be Man Handle around the car, not that it ever bothered me.

Hope this helps.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Yellow Dave

AndyQash said:


> Direct Hoses 15m hose and short trigger kit, gave it a quick test this morning and I'm very impressed, the vario nozzle is very good and will be great for rinsing off after washing.
> 
> Definitely one of my best purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


is that a QR fitting for pressure washer to hose as well?

recently bought the QR short handle gun from in2d and now looking at a hose with QR fitting to the pressure washer


----------



## AndyQash

Yellow Dave said:


> is that a QR fitting for pressure washer to hose as well?
> 
> recently bought the QR short handle gun from in2d and now looking at a hose with QR fitting to the pressure washer


Yes it is, Dave... fitted it this morning and it works a treat.


----------



## chillly

https://www.hygienesuppliesdirect.com/5l-cleenly-extreme-iron-contamination-remover


----------



## AndyQash

Snow Foam Lance V2 from the guys at Detailed Online, looking forward to trying it out.










Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean66

Sorry for the big pic can't seem to make it smaller? 
Anyway I splashed out on a Kranzle foam cannon to go with 
my Kranzle k10 . Previously used a garden pump sprayer to great effect so I'll see how this thing goes. 
Also bought the usual BH auto foam, BH korrosol , BH microfibres, BH foam applicators and some Car pro fog fight all fro Elite car care.



>


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Interested to see how that Kranzle shooter performs. I looked at em (they're not cheap) and I found very little information available.


----------



## Sean66

GeeWhizRS said:


> Interested to see how that Kranzle shooter performs. I looked at em (they're not cheap) and I found very little information available.


I'll let you know when I give it a whirl on Sunday . 
I've always been more than happy with a garden pump sprayer and BH auto foam but finally folded to the snow foam cannon method. 
I guess it saves some space and a lot of furious pumping plus it'll be quicker. 
I can't compare it to other foam cannons as never used them before.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Sean66 said:


> I'll let you know when I give it a whirl on Sunday .
> I've always been more than happy with a garden pump sprayer and BH auto foam but finally folded to the snow foam cannon method.
> I guess it saves some space and a lot of furious pumping plus it'll be quicker.
> I can't compare it to other foam cannons as never used them before.


Cool. Plenty of videos on youtube for what it looks like. :thumb:


----------



## KleenChris

AndyQash said:


> Ey up, Chris...yes to the above, though I only set it up to test the connections and didn't go around the car, but once laid out it will go around the car without issue, I'm sure of that.
> 
> Compared to my 5 year old Qwashers hose which has served me well, it's lighter and more flexible and easier to manage and if it lasts as long I will be well pleased.
> 
> To be honest, my 10m Qwashers hose is a beast, it weighs twice as much as the DH hose but is far less flexible and has to be Man Handle around the car, not that it ever bothered me.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


Hi Andy,

Thanks for the reply, that's really helpful info regarding the DH hose. The original nilfisk hoses can curl up quite easily, although they don't kink it can be frustrating when going around the car. Thanks again :thumb:

Best,
Chris


----------



## AndyQash

KleenChris said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, that's really helpful info regarding the DH hose. The original nilfisk hoses can curl up quite easily, although they don't kink it can be frustrating when going around the car. Thanks again :thumb:
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chris


Ey up, Chris...the Nilfisk hose and the DH hose are worlds apart, if you get a DH hose you will see what I mean.

The old Nilfisk hose used to drive me nuts, so much easier using a proper rubber hose.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## rojer386

I've always fancied a mini polisher but could not justify the cost of a Rupes. So, this arrived today.










I've heard good things about these and looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## fabionvieira

rojer386 said:


> I've always fancied a mini polisher but could not justify the cost of a Rupes. So, this arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard good things about these and looking forward to trying it out.


What make are they? Do you have a link for them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polt

fabionvieira said:


> What make are they? Do you have a link for them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Liquid Elements one, I was looking at them also but just blown my budget on more unilite lighting. https://www.liquidelementsuk.co.uk/products/liquid-elements-mini-nano-polisher 
It is this one I think Fabion.

Let us know your thoughts Rojer! Might be a future purchase for me


----------



## Itstony

Received my shipment from Slim's detailing (superb service) and did a quick check all items were there. 
Flex dryer kit.
KC Nms, Vb, TeaW, Ts, Mp, trial sample of Op (looking forward to this one), 6-decent spray bottles/heads and Mf's,
Restock inventory of Rupes pads. New iBrid cowling.
Few cheapie spray heads.
CG Monster MF's.
All there and quite a bit poorer too. Good gear and quality costs as we know . 
But still, car's are bundles cheaper than kids ever were :lol:


----------



## AndyQash

Itstony said:


> Received my shipment from Slim's detailing (superb service) and did a quick check all items were there.
> Flex dryer kit.
> KC Nms, Vb, TeaW, Ts, Mp, trial sample of Op (looking forward to this one), 6-decent spray bottles/heads and Mf's,
> Restock inventory of Rupes pads. New iBrid cowling.
> Few cheapie spray heads.
> CG Monster MF's.
> All there and quite a bit poorer too. Good gear and quality costs as we know .
> But still, car's are bundles cheaper than kids ever were


That's a lovely bundle, rather envious of that Flex drying kit 

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## KleenChris

AndyQash said:


> Ey up, Chris...the Nilfisk hose and the DH hose are worlds apart, if you get a DH hose you will see what I mean.
> 
> The old Nilfisk hose used to drive me nuts, so much easier using a proper rubber hose.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


Same here!!

Great stuff, thanks Andy :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Wheel mitt arrived today :thumb:










£1.92 from AliExpress
22 days from order to delivery

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33043447487.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.32e24c4d2CVv7X

Gone up by 8p since I ordered :doublesho


----------



## AndyQash

Great price, BH...about half of what I paid from CP4L.


----------



## Radish293

Itstony said:


> Received my shipment from Slim's detailing (superb service) and did a quick check all items were there.
> Flex dryer kit.
> KC Nms, Vb, TeaW, Ts, Mp, trial sample of Op (looking forward to this one), 6-decent spray bottles/heads and Mf's,
> Restock inventory of Rupes pads. New iBrid cowling.
> Few cheapie spray heads.
> CG Monster MF's.
> All there and quite a bit poorer too. Good gear and quality costs as we know .
> But still, car's are bundles cheaper than kids ever were :lol:


Nice stash. How did you hide that from the other half lol.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

A towel rail, do for hanging some spray bottles on









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor

Bristle Hound said:


> Wheel mitt arrived today :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £1.92 from AliExpress
> 22 days from order to delivery
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33043447487.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.32e24c4d2CVv7X
> 
> Gone up by 8p since I ordered :doublesho


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Monkey-M...805329?hash=item44156659d1:g:hTIAAOSwwcRaY09c

i got a couple of these....think they are great and no chance of dropping.....


----------



## pawlik

Japanese stuff... 
















Išsiųsta naudojantis SM-G950F Tapatalk 4 Lt


----------



## Itstony

grunty-motor said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Monkey-M...805329?hash=item44156659d1:g:hTIAAOSwwcRaY09c
> 
> i got a couple of these....think they are great and no chance of dropping.....


Hope you put it in quaranteen for 14days:lol:


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Ordered a longer hose for my Kranzle from Direct Hoses which has just been delivered. I know it's just a hose but you'd have thought they might have wiped the mould off before delivering to a customer.
🙄


----------



## Rob D 88

GeeWhizRS said:


> Ordered a longer hose for my Kranzle from Direct Hoses which has just been delivered. I know it's just a hose but you'd have thought they might have wiped the mould off before delivering to a customer.
> 🙄


Mate, I would not have been happy with that!

Makes it look second hand!

I got mine from QWashers and I found them to be brilliant, the Quick Release setup inc high spec gun, lance and hose was about £200


----------



## minimadmotorman

Bristle Hound said:


> Wheel mitt arrived today :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £1.92 from AliExpress
> 22 days from order to delivery
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33043447487.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.32e24c4d2CVv7X
> 
> Gone up by 8p since I ordered :doublesho


I got the Halfords version of this the other day £3.60

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/wheel-tyre-cleaning/halfords-microfibre-wheel-glove


----------



## Gas head

Been to County Detailing in Malvern, came away with a load of different applicators, a selection of detail factory brushes, wp polygloss, surfex, tac shinee wax, KKD window cleaner, suede cloths, new chenille hand mitt and other odds and sods.
Well worth the visit as the range of goods is good.


----------



## pt1

minimadmotorman said:


> I got the Halfords version of this the other day £3.60
> 
> https://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/wheel-tyre-cleaning/halfords-microfibre-wheel-glove


Great for wheels 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk
Great value,works well


----------



## idrobbo

Received 2 unwanted (by him) bottles of Gummipfledg from a member on another forum, in exchange for a donation to charity.


----------



## Andyblue

idrobbo said:


> Received 2 unwanted (by him) bottles of Gummipfledg from a member on another forum, in exchange for a donation to charity.


Well, you can always throw one my way :thumb:

Does he not like it ?


----------



## GSVHammer

Pricing up G3 Supergloss for a forum member and ended up buying another pot myself.


----------



## mikster

Ordered some waxaddict instabead


----------



## GeeWhizRS




----------



## AndyQash

GeeWhizRS said:


>


Another product on my never ending list.

Have you decided what you are going to do with the DH hose, clean it up or send it back?


----------



## GeeWhizRS

AndyQash said:


> Another product on my never ending list.
> Have you decided what you are going to do with the DH hose, clean it up or send it back?


It's the only shampoo I've found that when applied by foam cannon it doesn't affect Gyeon Wet Coat. Clearly I've not tried every shampoo out there but out of the few I've tried (Chemical Guys, Car Chem, Limitless Lather), when using them at a concentration in order to get decent foam, I've noticed beading has been affected so I'm sticking with Adams now. Hence the gallon. It also doesn't bother my hands. Limitless Lather dried them out something terrible.

I got a reply from Direct Hoses saying that its just dust but they've reported it to the manufacturer. He offered me a 10% refund or a return. I replied and said the discount would be okay in recompense of me having the clean the hose. I also said that it wasn't dust, it's mould. Not received the refund yet though.
I still plan on cleaning it up with the pressure washer but I'll probably do that tomorrow.

5/2/20 UPDATE: Chased them about the partial refund. Have now received the 10% they said.


----------



## AndyQash

GeeWhizRS said:


> It's the only shampoo I've found that when applied by foam cannon it doesn't affect Gyeon Wet Coat. Clearly I've not tried every shampoo out there but out of the few I've tried (Chemical Guys, Car Chem, Limitless Lather), when using them at a concentration in order to get decent foam, I've noticed beading has been affected so I'm sticking with Adams now. Hence the gallon. It also doesn't bother my hands. Limitless Lather dried them out something terrible.
> 
> I got a reply from Direct Hoses saying that its just dust but they've reported it to the manufacturer. He offered me a 10% refund or a return. I replied and said the discount would be okay in recompense of me having the clean the hose. I also said that it wasn't dust, it's mould. Not received the refund yet though.
> I still plan on cleaning it up with the pressure washer but I'll probably do that tomorrow.


That is good to hear re the Wet Coat as I bought some last week, been thinking about applying shampoo by foam lance to make the washing process more slick, so think I'll give the Adam's a try, I know it gets great reviews when washing on a hot day, guess I'm sold.

Good to hear DH have at least made a token effort in regards to the hose :thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco

I need some new awesome quick detailer...

Toying up between Waxaddict Instabead or Sonax BSD again.


----------



## tosh

Cole_E91 said:


> I need some new awesome quick detailer...
> 
> Toying up between Waxaddict Instabead or Sonax BSD again.


There may one here you haven't considered if you want something completely different.


----------



## paulb1976

MTM hydro foam cannon, that is one seriously heavy and quality piece of kit. I cant wait try it but the weather in sunny lancs today is pants. Also took a punt and bought the auto fanatic wheel cleaner . Seen loads of vids so thought what the hell , will do a mini test and post up on here when i get chance as not many reviews on this yet as far as i can tell :thumb:


----------



## Ghostrider

Something new to try


----------



## idrobbo

Andyblue said:


> Well, you can always throw one my way :thumb:
> 
> Does he not like it ?


He just couldn't get on with it. I've been wanting to try some for a while, so seemed a good opportunity.


----------



## Andyblue

idrobbo said:


> He just couldn't get on with it. I've been wanting to try some for a while, so seemed a good opportunity.


Oh definitely, why couldn't he get along with it - was it the product itself or the application ? Interested to know as not heard of any issues using it...

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## rojer386

fabionvieira said:


> What make are they? Do you have a link for them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought mine from IODetail who are forum sponsors and offer a discount. :thumb:

https://www.iodetail.com/collection...e-liquid-elements-a1000-v2-mini-nano-polisher


----------



## IODETAIL

rojer386 said:


> I've always fancied a mini polisher but could not justify the cost of a Rupes. So, this arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard good things about these and looking forward to trying it out.


Thanks for your order :driver:


----------



## idrobbo

Andyblue said:


> Oh definitely, why couldn't he get along with it - was it the product itself or the application ? Interested to know as not heard of any issues using it...
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Not sure, just said he "found it to be no good i now use a PPE silicone spray to great effect"


----------



## BruceVolvo

Finally found some of the Flex 60mm polishing sponges for the PXE 80, these arrived yesterday afternoon










Couldn't find them at any of the normal stockist's got them from https://flextoolsuk.com/ eventually still had to come in from Germany though.


----------



## JimLethbridge

Finally took the plunge and parted with my hard earner cash for some Wheel woolies, hope they live up to the expectation


----------



## polt

Unilite have a special offer of 35% off so got these CRI lights









Also got necessary items from sponsors here. Clean and shiney, carpro (hoody,buckets etc not shown) the Poka stuff is class!! 








Starting up again as have more time..forgotten how expensive it is  but the pleasure of seeing end results is priceless

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40

polt said:


> Unilite have a special offer of 35% off so got these CRI lights


Are the Ci-2300's for indoor or outdoor use?



polt said:


> ... the Poka stuff is class!!


How have I never heard of them before, the stuff they make is brilliant, and over Xmas I'd have bought loads of it rather than do the DIY storage work I did with generic bits and bobs!!! (Edit: Their "Wheel Stand" [HomerSimpsonDrool])


----------



## polt

Fatboy40 said:


> Are the Ci-2300's for indoor or outdoor use?
> 
> How have I never heard of them before, the stuff they make is brilliant, and over Xmas I'd have bought loads of it rather than do the DIY storage work I did with generic bits and bobs!!! (Edit: Their "Wheel Stand" [HomerSimpsonDrool])


Can be used for both indoors and outdoors, really robust seen a video of a tank going over a smaller one and the light survived! 



 I got the roller stands as well as they are currently discounted to £80 and only £5 difference between them and normal stands. 35% off code is unisave35

Wheel stand is awesome! I want one so clean and shiney ..you listening!! Lol. Get more Poka stock in. I originally saw them on detailing girl instagram and wanted them but never knew the name. Then looking at clean and shiney website spotted them. Was pleased one of our sponsors done them.


----------



## SarahAnn

I bought some G3 paste wax on amazon for just over £13 after seeing it on here. The fact that it looks easy to apply tickled my fancy as I don't like to be out long in the cold but wanted to try something other than spray sealant.


----------



## Brian1612

SarahAnn said:


> I bought some G3 paste wax on amazon for just over £13 after seeing it on here. The fact that it looks easy to apply tickled my fancy as I don't like to be out long in the cold but wanted to try something other than spray sealant.


Absolutely fantastic wax, that is a bargain.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## washingitagain

After getting the wrong attachment supplied with a new foam lance recently just received a replacement from a different seller.

This time, despite the attachment in the listing being the correct one (complete with detailed measurements) they have sent a completely different one which obviously is wrong.

At this rate I'll be snow foaming by the summer when I won't need to.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Not having much luck with that cannon are ya? 😂
I use BH auto foam all year round. I understand you can get away with a lesser concentration in Summer if you like.


----------



## Lost Boys

A 5 litre tub of Bilberry Wheel Cleaner. Should see me through the year at least.....


----------



## bidderman1969

washingitagain said:


> After getting the wrong attachment supplied with a new foam lance recently just received a replacement from a different seller.
> 
> This time, despite the attachment in the listing being the correct one (complete with detailed measurements) they have sent a completely different one which obviously is wrong.
> 
> At this rate I'll be snow foaming by the summer when I won't need to.


had this happen to me as well, a Bosch attachment in my case


----------



## washingitagain

bidderman1969 said:


> had this happen to me as well, a Bosch attachment in my case


So frustrating as I'd measured my Nilfisk and know I'd ordered the right one and they've obviously made a packing error. I seem to have received the type which attaches to the trigger gun of goodness knows what machine.


----------



## vsideboy

Yesterday, got an adaptor for an old karcher hose to a quick release, a quick release short trigger and (not really detailing related) a couple of supercharged badges to replace the dumb V6T badges on my front wings.


----------



## Lost Boys

Picked up a tub of G3 Pro Supergloss wax from Euro Car Parts. Bargain at around the £13 mark :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Wolfgang Fuzion Large pot from motorgeek on offer


----------



## Yellow Dave

Lost Boys said:


> Picked up a tub of G3 Pro Supergloss wax from Euro Car Parts. Bargain at around the £13 mark :thumb:


Is the G3 wax worth getting?

But Ive often considered it but with a decent wax collection will it be another that just sits at the back unused.


----------



## Lost Boys

Yellow Dave said:


> Is the G3 wax worth getting?
> 
> But Ive often considered it but with a decent wax collection will it be another that just sits at the back unused.


Not a product I've yet used, but from looking on here at the reviews and rhe results, I've heard nothing but good things about it for the price and the ease of use


----------



## fabionvieira

Lost Boys said:


> Picked up a tub of G3 Pro Supergloss wax from Euro Car Parts. Bargain at around the £13 mark :thumb:


How did you picked up from store? It's a non stock item it says delivery only. Tried to select click and collect but because there's no stock on any shop it won't let me choose it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451

He didn’t say he picked it up from store. Think that’s down to your interpretation TBH, I just interpreted it as he opted to buy some at that price.


----------



## bidderman1969

washingitagain said:


> So frustrating as I'd measured my Nilfisk and know I'd ordered the right one and they've obviously made a packing error. I seem to have received the type which attaches to the trigger gun of goodness knows what machine.


annoyingly, i have a Nilfisk angled end here now, after giving up the Nilfisk after several going wrong


----------



## fabionvieira

wayne451 said:


> He didn't say he picked it up from store. Think that's down to your interpretation TBH, I just interpreted it as he opted to buy some at that price.


Yes it could be interpreted both ways lolol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Boys

fabionvieira said:


> How did you picked up from store? It's a non stock item it says delivery only. Tried to select click and collect but because there's no stock on any shop it won't let me choose it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, when I said picked up, not literally! I've got it on order for delivery, but it seems all local stock has been exhausted as they're having to bring it in from their NDC.


----------



## Goodnight Irene

Turtlewax dry n shine £5.62 with code love50 on euro car parts for people interested


----------



## Walesy.

Lost Boys said:


> Picked up a tub of G3 Pro Supergloss wax from Euro Car Parts. Bargain at around the £13 mark :thumb:


Just ordered a pot, Now £8 ish with LOVE50 code, free delivery


----------



## Lost Boys

Walesy. said:


> Just ordered a pot, Now £8 ish with LOVE50 code, free delivery


Might have to pick up a second pot then! :thumb:


----------



## washingitagain

Good shout on the new ECP discount code. Just ordered a Chemical Guys bucket for £6.09 delivered!


----------



## Imprezaworks

£8? I was ripped at £13 lol.

Yep that works


----------



## Rob D 88

Think they are gone!


----------



## Blackmass

Wollywormit Wash Mitt and Marolex Axel 3000 Pumper sprayer/foamer.


----------



## fabionvieira

Rob D 88 said:


> Think they are gone!


Just ordered one now. It was on my basket since yesterday and order went through. But straight after went to check again and it says out of stock so hopefully they will send mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira

Just receive my order from auto glanz rebound group buy. Very well packed and can't wait to try it. Thanks Auto Glanz for the free beanie.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Received a few goodies from wax planet 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Theres me thinking i throw a load of stuff in the basket hoping for 45% off, nope lol.


----------



## stonejedi

Came home from work and my Rebound has arrived:thumb:...








Look out for my "VS" review against Adams Rubber and Tyre cleaner as soon as i get some time off of work...SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira

stonejedi said:


> Came home from work and my Rebound has arrived:thumb:...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look out for my "VS" review against Adams Rubber and Tyre cleaner as soon as i get some time off of work...SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That will be great to see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

fabionvieira said:


> Just receive my order from auto glanz rebound group buy. Very well packed and can't wait to try it. Thanks Auto Glanz for the free beanie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got mines as well along with some hoops 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

Treated myself while the deal is on. £90 off the washer and the patio attachment worth £65 was included. Snow foam lance is really nicely made and £6 off. A really nice machine. I'm well happy
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Boys

Just ordered a 5 litre tub of citrus pre-wash from EZ Car Care. Down from £35 to £14.99 starting today. 100 tubs available.


----------



## Carscope

Lost Boys said:


> Just ordered a 5 litre tub of citrus pre-wash from EZ Car Care. Down from £35 to £14.99 starting today. 100 tubs available.


Bought the same from euro it's good stuff 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco

Bought and treated myself to my own Valentines gift... Auto Finesse bag and filled it with all my new products:

Every Power Maxed 500ml product
Sonax BSD
Kl!n clothes as well plus a few accessories:


----------



## AndyQash

Cole_E91 said:


> Bought and treated myself to my own Valentines gift... Auto Finesse bag and filled it with all my new products:
> 
> Every Power Maxed 500ml product
> Sonax BSD
> Kl!n clothes as well plus a few accessories:


Nice...I like that, always good to get a sense of scale when looking at detailing bags I think, lets you know just how much gear you can actually fit in.


----------



## cole_scirocco

AndyQash said:


> Nice...I like that, always good to get a sense of scale when looking at detailing bags I think, lets you know just how much gear you can actually fit in.


I think off memory it is 12 500ml bottles with heads fitted, two big drying towels, one big finishing towel, 3-4 standard fluffy clothes in the main bit. Then two other pockets either end outside with bottles, two front pockets with sponges (tyre applicators) and clothes.
Then the lid of the bag has two bottles for air fresheners in and a couple of other small accessories.

The bag is huge, glad I got this over the smaller one and it only cost me £30.

The car boot in question for size is the new Vauxhall Corsa.


----------



## e30sport

Goodnight Irene said:


> Turtlewax dry n shine £5.62 with code love50 on euro car parts for people interested ����


:wall: i missed out, now not working.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Ordered last night. Couldn't resist any longer.









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Used the G3 supergloss. Don't think I've ever used a nice wax.

That and looks spot on.


----------



## Mitch8

Waxaddict top up










Fancied a few new samples to try from CYR










..and a few bits from eBay & Euro Car Parts


----------



## Goodnight Irene

Mitch8 said:


> Waxaddict top up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fancied a few new samples to try from CYR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and a few bits from eBay & Euro Car Parts


What is the autofinesse satin like ? My megs endurance is nearly out. How does it compare ?


----------



## bibby142

Never used endurance, but satin worked well for me on pirelli and dunlop tyres. The finish was not overly shiny, more new look, just as I like.


----------



## minimadmotorman

Another snow foam lance! Thats 4 now! lol

I better sell a couple!


----------



## Blackmass

Wax Planet Solarized Wax 100ml 
Wax Planet LAVA shampoo 1000ml
Wax Planet Seven Below Snow Foam 100ml
Wax Planet Expression QD 100ml
Edgeless Sonic Cut Wax Buster cloths x5


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Just won a pot of Angelwax Enigma for half price on Ebay 
Hope it lives up too the reviews.


----------



## stonejedi

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Just won a pot of Angelwax Enigma for half price on Ebay
> Hope it lives up too the reviews.


Was it a full pot for half price?if so you had yourself a really good bargain their It's a very high quality wax you will enjoy using it,i would wait for a warm/sunny day though before application if not garaged as after buffing I found that leaving my car to sit in the sun aided with the final hardening and changed the way it actually looked "More Glossier"and helped enigma really bond properly to the paint work,I had a easy 6+months out of it:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Carscope

Done a bit of accessory shopping 

Ik 1.5 foamer 
Vikan nail brush 
Colourlock leather brush 
EZ go brush 
Flexipads wheel mitt 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Blackmass said:


> Wax Planet Solarized Wax 100ml
> Wax Planet LAVA shampoo 1000ml
> Wax Planet Seven Below Snow Foam 100ml
> Wax Planet Expression QD 100ml
> Edgeless Sonic Cut Wax Buster cloths x5


All good products 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

stonejedi said:


> Was it a full pot for half price?if so you had yourself a really good bargain their It's a very high quality wax you will enjoy using it,i would wait for a warm/sunny day though before application if not garaged as after buffing I found that leaving my car to sit in the sun aided with the final hardening and changed the way it actually looked "More Glossier"and helped enigma really bond properly to the paint work,I had a easy 6+months out of it:thumb:.SJ.


 Hi mate.Near enough full pot.Well happy and half bottle of the enigma qd thrown in :argie:


----------



## stonejedi

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Hi mate.Near enough full pot.Well happy and half bottle of the enigma qd thrown in :argie:


Very Good Deal...Enjoy:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Kenan

So been after the Atom-Mac for a while and after changing the disks and pads seemed a good idea. Order a few other items while I was at it, all from Clean and Shiny.

Bilt Hamber Clay, Atom-Mac, the rag company wheel drying towel and metal polish microfibre and 2 foaming heads.
















Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackmass

pt1 said:


> All good products
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I hope the weather improves so I can find out for myself.


----------



## Andyblue

Kenan said:


> So been after the Atom-Mac for a while and after changing the disks and pads seemed a good idea. Order a few other items while I was at it, all from Clean and Shiny.
> 
> Bilt Hamber Clay, Atom-Mac, the rag company wheel drying towel and metal polish microfibre and 2 foaming heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Did you do the label for Atom Mac on the spray bottle yourself ?

Looks very good :thumb:


----------



## Kenan

Andyblue said:


> Did you do the label for Atom Mac on the spray bottle yourself ?
> 
> Looks very good :thumb:


Yes I did, borrowed the logo and directions from their website. Got a little label printer at work, I'm happy with the outcome, shame the garage is such a mess.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Looks very professional Kenan:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Mitch8

Discovered XVC Car Care last year on Instagram with their Tyre & Rubber Cleaner, and bought 5L + 1L in their Black Friday sale.

So made another purchase last week for more - I originally bought 3x5L but 10L arrived in 1L bottles  Luckily I had kept the empty 5L container to pour some into.

Thought I'd also try a few more of their products too


----------



## polt

Got email today from clean and shiny... They got new Poka stock so have been waiting on this for ages so had to order it!! 








Gonna make wheels so much easier from here on in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

polt said:


> Got email today from clean and shiny... They got new Poka stock so have been waiting on this for ages so had to order it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna make wheels so much easier from here on in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know how you get on with it dude

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## polt

Eturty said:


> Let me know how you get on with it dude
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Will do but for £89 with DW10 code it is a bargain and I think these will fly off the shelves of clean and shiny. Saw it originally on detail_girl instagram fell in love with both straight away lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Forgot to post photos from my post earlier









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

Looking forward to trying this out on my manky wheels.

Couple of glass cloths as well. Really like these but the wife stole my other 2.









Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Nidge76 said:


> Looking forward to trying this out on my manky wheels.
> 
> Couple of glass cloths as well. Really like these but the wife stole my other 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


Let us know how you get on with it, what dilution you use etc :thumb:


----------



## Nidge76

Andyblue said:


> Let us know how you get on with it, what dilution you use etc :thumb:


Yes. Will do.

If it's anything like other DO products it should do a great job.

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

From DJ online shop


----------



## soren40

*Mitchell & King*









Superb products


----------



## pt1

A few goodies for Mitchell and King. Great service as always 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3

Got these at Ali Express- £3.68 for the larger ones and £3.44 for small. Lovely and soft.


----------



## Carscope

RS3 said:


> Got these at Ali Express- £3.68 for the larger ones and £3.44 for small. Lovely and soft.
> 
> View attachment 58262
> 
> 
> View attachment 58263


Interested to see there longevity compared to the detail factory ones

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Turned up this morning









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Just placed my first order with Detailedonline for their 6 item kit, so i've got the following on order
Air Freshner - Kreed
Elite Shampoo - Bubblegum
Ceramic Elite Detailer
Bug Remover
Tar & Glue Remover
Tyre Dressing


My wife thinks i'm nuts wanting that for my birthday but she asked me what i wanted and as we have a new to us car very imminent, it's a chance to get my drive to clean the car back into drive again.


----------



## graeme

Few bits from the last week. Autoglanz rebound offer, some more Koch products and polished bliss towel set.






























Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Eturty said:


> Forgot to post photos from my post earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Where did you get the ik foamer from? Tempted to get one to help with cleaning the wheels.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Commander2874 said:


> Where did you get the ik foamer from? Tempted to get one to help with cleaning the wheels.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


County detailing supplies - https://tinyurl.com/ugk5jb9

Used it at the weekend fro citrus prewash.

Fancy picking up another for wheels & APC


----------



## Radish293

RS3 said:


> Got these at Ali Express- £3.68 for the larger ones and £3.44 for small. Lovely and soft.
> 
> View attachment 58262
> 
> 
> View attachment 58263


Good brushes I got some a while ago.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## djberney

Radish293 said:


> Good brushes I got some a while ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Any links to these? I seem to spend hours on there without finding them.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Max Inc

djberney said:


> Any links to these? I seem to spend hours on there without finding them.


Try searching for "Soft Detailing Brush". Here's one of the results:
24CM multi-function Flexible Cleaning Brush For Exterior Surfaces,Wheels,Air outlet,Ultra Soft Detailing Brush Brushes


----------



## garage_dweller

Ordered a Marolex AXEL 2000 Pressure Foamer Sprayer on Monday from Agratech, delivered yesterday. Great service.

Looks a decent bit of kit.

https://www.agratech.co.uk/Marolex-Axel-2000-pressure-foamer-sprayer.html










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Liquid Elements "SEE YOU" Glass Cleaner...








Not purchased but generously gifted to myself by the legendary Cookies,thanks again mate will give it a try on my next car detail:thumb:.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finnie_1

Not arrived yet.. I know some people find them strange or a waste of money. However I have bought a Infinity wax mystery box, personally I have yet to be disappointed by one of their products.


----------



## Nidge76

Looking forward to trying these out.

Never used a snow foam or lance before.









Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Nidge76 said:


> Looking forward to trying these out.
> 
> Never used a snow foam or lance before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


Good foam that. Needs to dwell for quite a while to get the best out of it. Leave it on 15 mins minimum.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

Lexus-is250 said:


> Good foam that. Needs to dwell for quite a while to get the best out of it. Leave it on 15 mins minimum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice 

Just need the weather to sort itself out so I can have a go.

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## idrobbo

Received these from CleanYourRide. Looking forward to using them, when the rain stops!


----------



## coldflame90

Meguiar's bucket with grit guard, microfiber mitt, shampoo and wheel cleaner from Halfords last night £35 instead of £60 in there sale


----------



## Kenan

Subscribed to the detailing monthly box by BecauseRacecarBox, below is what I got in my first box. It's perfect as I am going to remove and seal my wheels so this lot will get used to clean the wheels before ai apply the sealent.










Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackmass

Bilt Hamber Surfex HD 5Ltr
Klin Korea Green Monster
Klin Korea Softy Series Wash Mitt
Carbon Collective bucket and Gamma Lid (who thought you could get excited over a bucket?! What can I say? I like the colour)
HDD Brake Through Wheel Shampoo 
Optimum No Rinse Wash & Shine
Streetwise Monkey Mitt


----------



## Radish293

djberney said:


> Any links to these? I seem to spend hours on there without finding them.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sorry for the delay only just seen your post. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Sonax black wax and polish.


----------



## budgetplan1

Polish Angel High Gloss Paste Wax. Coating compatible, gonna drop it on top of our Kamikaze Miyabi + Zipang cars.


----------



## atbalfour

budgetplan1 said:


> Polish Angel High Gloss Paste Wax. Coating compatible, gonna drop it on top of our Kamikaze Miyabi + Zipang cars.


Interested to hear how it stacks up against the sealant spray.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetplan1

atbalfour said:


> Interested to hear how it stacks up against the sealant spray.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Will be hard to tell as the High Gloss Spritz is recommended maintenance for the wax so it'll be going on top.

Usually I'm using Kamikaze Infinity Wax w Overcoat on the coated cars, wanted to try something different. I expect longevity to be less w the PA combo but visually more pop. Kinda like Cosmic v Overcoat.

We'll see


----------



## martec06

Some M&K products









Sendt fra min CLT-L29 med Tapatalk


----------



## spyk3d

Picked these up off their Ebay Store as they were in the clearance section. Paid £69 for both of them.


----------



## Rob D 88

martec06 said:


> Some M&K products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sendt fra min CLT-L29 med Tapatalk


Jesus!!!

Did you win the lottery? That's a fair few quids worth of goodies!

Enjoy!

Rob


----------



## Simonrev

Been meaning to try some of these ....

Delivery today


----------



## Pd11tch

https://www.aldi.co.uk/plastic-round-dolly-trolley/p/099632357102001

Bought one of these today and they do a Square o e which I bought for both wash and rinse be key to sit on

Only £15 each and made of plastic. Too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martec06

Rob D 88 said:


> Jesus!!!
> 
> Did you win the lottery? That's a fair few quids worth of goodies!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Rob


I got a good deal on it 

Sendt fra min CLT-L29 med Tapatalk


----------



## soren40

Mitchell and King's new ceramic wax and other new products


----------



## martec06

soren40 said:


> Mitchell and King's new ceramic wax and other new products
> 
> View attachment 58340


I think it is the next stuff i want to try 

Sendt fra min CLT-L29 med Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Used this today. Impressed. Bottle will last for ever, spreads really well.

Sonax Colour Nano Pro Polish And Wax For Cars And Other Vehicles - Black 296100-544 500 ml Bottle - Also Available Silver, White, Red and Blue https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00103AEP2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_c0tzEbFBR1SY9


----------



## stonejedi

With all this talk about NN Degreaser and as I have not used it in a while I picked some more up to add fo my tyre cleaner test that i am hoping to get done soon.








.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

stonejedi said:


> With all this talk about NN Degreaser and as I have not used it in a while I picked some more up to add fo my tyre cleaner test that i am hoping to get done soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very interested in how you get on with this.:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

scooobydont said:


> Very interested in how you get on with this.:thumb:


I have used it before but not for a good few years now,will let you Know my feelings about it as soon as i start my test against the usual suspects:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## bluechimp

Nice top up order from Clean & Shiny. Interested to get the Poka holders mounted in the garage!


----------



## soren40

martec06 said:


> I think it is the next stuff i want to try
> 
> Sendt fra min CLT-L29 med Tapatalk


Haha great stuff mate


----------



## DLGWRX02

Had this beauty arrive today, ordered last weekend from Morethanpolish









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

DLGWRX02 said:


> Had this beauty arrive today, ordered last weekend from Morethanpolish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


Please let me know how it is!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## polt

DLGWRX02 said:


> Had this beauty arrive today, ordered last weekend from Morethanpolish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


Nice buy!!


----------



## DLGWRX02

Eturty said:


> Please let me know how it is!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hopefully ile be trying it out tomorrow.


----------



## bigbruiser

DLGWRX02 said:


> Hopefully ile be trying it out tomorrow.


Did you end up giving it a run out


----------



## GSVHammer

Lake Country 3.5" Hybrid pads + two 5.5" pads. (Think I cleaned Clean Your Car's stock out)
Bilt Hamber Polish + Cleanser Fluid
Auto Finesse Wax Pads x 2


----------



## Carscope

Blo GT arrived









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

*Carbon Collective*

Few bits turned up from Clean & Shiny in time for the weekend!










Rob


----------



## 350Chris

If I am getting locked down...something is getting polished :lol:



The IBRID has been in my basket for 6 months since I missed the last price reduction on it...


----------



## Carscope

350Chris said:


> If I am getting locked down...something is getting polished :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> The IBRID has been in my basket for 6 months since I missed the last price reduction on it...


Where did you buy it from dude?


----------



## 350Chris

Slims detailing...had about £100 off - then I used a pile of points against it

https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/rupes-bigfoot-nano-with-ibrid-technology-long-neck.html


----------



## stonejedi

350Chris said:


> If I am getting locked down...something is getting polished :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> The IBRID has been in my basket for 6 months since I missed the last price reduction on it...


I was going to be purchasing one of these at Waxstock,but with all this Covid-19 going around not to sure if its still going to be on.SJ.


----------



## BsrGT

Package from IGL UK arrived today, particularly interested in the F4 stuff.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Do you think you have enough Korrosol there Eturty? 😂


----------



## Carscope

GeeWhizRS said:


> Do you think you have enough Korrosol there Eturty?


What do you mean? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Most people having been buying bog roll. Tomorrow, now the boozers are shut people will be going bonkers for booze from the supermarket. Babycham will be all that is left! Whilst all this is going on, Eturty decided to corner the UK supply of Korrosol and will be selling small bottles on his market stall come the apocalypse. 😂


----------



## GeeWhizRS

BsrGT said:


> Package from IGL UK arrived today, particularly interested in the F4 stuff.


Are you displaying these bottles on Basmati rice?


----------



## Carscope

GeeWhizRS said:


> Most people having been buying bog roll. Tomorrow, now the boozers are shut people will be going bonkers for booze from the supermarket. Babycham will be all that is left! Whilst all this is going on, Eturty decided to corner the UK supply of Korrosol and will be selling small bottles on his market stall come the apocalypse.


I didn't buy it dude! I was quoting someone!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Eturty said:


> I didn't buy it dude! I was quoting someone!


Ahhh. lol. Sorry luv, my bad. In daft mood tonight.


----------



## BsrGT

GeeWhizRS said:


> Are you displaying these bottles on Basmati rice?


Haha, it indeed does look like it. Its a carpet though


----------



## polt

Got hold of my Flex PXE 80 and in2detailing forced rotation polisher and today my new Kranzle K7 pressure washer arrived from Elitecarcare thanks Alex and his team for managing to still get this sorted next day delivery during these somewhat crazy day's!! 
Hope you all keep safe there guy's and gals! We can all play a part though as we can put our spare time and skills to good use for the communities we live in.


----------



## pt1

Few bits from CYC









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

bigbruiser said:


> Did you end up giving it a run out


Yes used it today at last and very impressed with it. A lot more power than I expected on full throttle. The motors aren't much louder than a vacuum cleaner, but the noise the air makes specially when blasting in the panel gaps etc makes me glad I got some good ear defenders. Definitely far less effort than towel drying and also means I'm not having to wash and dry the drying towel every wash.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Just ordered a Rupes LHR12E from clean and shiny (they were cheapest after discount). First polishing machine, looking forward to it. :buffer:


----------



## AndyQash

My order from the lovely guys at Slim's

A couple of items to try and bring back to life my much neglected coating and help with the water spotting.



















And just for you, Mr GeeWhiz...not a TapaTalk signature in sight.


----------



## 66Rob

Megs Shampoo Plus, Valet Pro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner and an EZ Brush.

Tried the shampoo yesterday, lovely slick feel and plenty of suds.


----------



## Jasonjo

350Chris said:


> If I am getting locked down...something is getting polished :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> The IBRID has been in my basket for 6 months since I missed the last price reduction on it...


Lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Fast delivery from Clean and Shiny. :thumb: (degreaser from Amazon)
Dude from Parcelforce rang the doorbell and ran off. 😂


----------



## Carscope

GeeWhizRS said:


> Fast delivery from Clean and Shiny. :thumb: (degreaser from Amazon)
> Dude from Parcelforce rang the doorbell and ran off. 😂


Nice polish pad combo that!


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Hope so mate. A bit new to the machine polishing side of things. :thumb:


----------



## Carscope

Is this the same as normal perfect finish?









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

Slims Koch Chemie discount. Result.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira

Radish293 said:


> Slims Koch Chemie discount. Result.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Was looking to get the fse what discount did you used?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

GeeWhizRS said:


> Hope so mate. A bit new to the machine polishing side of things. :thumb:


You will be fine just take it easy and keep the polisher moving!

Get some pictures up of that i3 polished like glass!


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Ta. I was under the impression with a DA you could fairly easily stop it rotating. Nearly ripped my thumb off earlier trying to stop it so gave up. 😂


----------



## Radish293

fabionvieira said:


> Was looking to get the fse what discount did you used?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Slims we're doing 12.5% off over the weekend. A great deal. Fse is awesome stuff it eats water spots and shines like crazy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Radish293 said:


> Slims we're doing 12.5% off over the weekend. A great deal. Fse is awesome stuff it eats water spots and shines like crazy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sounds good, really looking forward to using my Fse.


----------



## ZTChris

I bought a Gyeon Wheel brush. My old Wheel Woolie is looking a bit sad now and I think its causing swirls on my black alloys. Its nearly 10 years old now though, so hasn't done bad.

Also got some Turtlewax Hybrid waterless wash and wax. Its super cheap and I like to have some waterless wash around in case of bird droppings. Ill give it a try when it turns up.


----------



## Brian1612

ZTChris said:


> I bought a Gyeon Wheel brush. My old Wheel Woolie is looking a bit sad now and I think its causing swirls on my black alloys. Its nearly 10 years old now though, so hasn't done bad.
> 
> Also got some Turtlewax Hybrid waterless wash and wax. Its super cheap and I like to have some waterless wash around in case of bird droppings. Ill give it a try when it turns up.


Brilliant for door shuts & even just as a QD 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Should keep me busy









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Eturty said:


> Should keep me busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Something isn't right here


----------



## budgetplan1

For the wife's PPF'd Corvette.


----------



## atbalfour

budgetplan1 said:


> For the wife's PPF'd Corvette.


Before and afters required!!!


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Great service from Elite Car Care. Next day delivery at 48 hr prices. 😀


----------



## Max Inc

GeeWhizRS said:


> Great service from Elite Car Care. Next day delivery at 48 hr prices. 😀


Quite a jump from contactless to ONR, huh?


----------



## Max Inc

From all car washing accessories, I think wheel brushes is what I have too many of. Cleaning the spokes on dark alloys without scratching the lacquer is still my biggest challenge and source of frustration. Seen this on one of John's latest videos and it looked very promising.

Paid £8 on eBay, half of that being the postage. Quality looks very decent. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Alan W

Max Inc said:


> Quite a jump from contactless to ONR, huh?


ONR makes a good clay lubricant when mixed 128:1 (Water:ONR) although some people recommend 64:1. 

Alan W


----------



## Max Inc

I should have noticed the decon towel. Still, must be a big step outside comfort zone for @GeeWhizRS, touching the car like that :lol: I love ONR too, so versatile and cheap and smells amazing. Using it a lot to wipe the interior. Wish they made an air fresher out of it


----------



## cooter k

Had £50 of Halfords vouchers to use so picked up these, only ended up costing me £25.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Max Inc said:


> From all car washing accessories, I think wheel brushes is what I have too many of. Cleaning the spokes on dark alloys without scratching the lacquer is still my biggest challenge and source of frustration. Seen this on one of John's latest videos and it looked very promising.
> 
> Paid £8 on eBay, half of that being the postage. Quality looks very decent. Can't wait to try it out.


I have the same one dude, had for about 3 months now used weekly and it's still like new!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Out of boredom realised how an already very expensive spray sealant can be made 'even better' (and even more expensive).

All in the interest of detailing science.. :devil:


----------



## budgetplan1

atbalfour said:


> Out of boredom realised how an already very expensive spray sealant can be made 'even better' (and even more expensive).
> 
> All in the interest of detailing science..


I'll be watching this closely! If this provides some decent protection (we already know it will perform exceptionally w regards to looks, ease of use and hydrophobics) what an entertainingly easy way to 'kinda coat' a car.


----------



## Walesy.

atbalfour said:


> Out of boredom realised how an already very expensive spray sealant can be made 'even better' (and even more expensive).
> 
> All in the interest of detailing science.. :devil:


Ive got 2 PA products and love them, can see me investing in more shortly. Be interested in your results


----------



## CharliesTTS

Happy Birthday to me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

CharliesTTS said:


> Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday Charlie!


----------



## Smartin

budgetplan1 said:


> I'll be watching this closely! If this provides some decent protection (we already know it will perform exceptionally w regards to looks, ease of use and hydrophobics) what an entertainingly easy way to 'kinda coat' a car.


Me, too! Have PolishAngel changed Cosmic Spritz? Sure it used to be sold as a topper for Cosmic, now it seems to be sold as part of a two part system with invincible, claiming minimum 12-14 months of protection. At least on the PolishAngel UK site, anyway. Or are they just doing that to try and justify the extra expense of the Colour Cosmic Spritz - very few would spend that much if it was just marketed as a maintenance product, would they?

U.K. Reseller Ultimate Finish, still have it down as a maintenance product on top of Invincible followed by Cosmic.


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> Out of boredom realised how an already very expensive spray sealant can be made 'even better' (and even more expensive).
> 
> All in the interest of detailing science.. :devil:


Look forward to hearing your thoughts on primer spritz

I've been using High Gloss more than my colour cosmic lol


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

This little lot has arrived today, sorry for the crappy kitchen pic but after being at work for 12 hours I really can't be arsed lol


----------



## Walesy.

sharrkey said:


> Look forward to hearing your thoughts on primer spritz
> 
> I've been using High Gloss more than my colour cosmic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its amazing on white isnt it? I bought it last month and its brilliant, with excellent results.


----------



## atbalfour

Smartin said:


> Me, too! Have PolishAngel changed Cosmic Spritz? Sure it used to be sold as a topper for Cosmic, now it seems to be sold as part of a two part system with invincible, claiming minimum 12-14 months of protection. At least on the PolishAngel UK site, anyway. Or are they just doing that to try and justify the extra expense of the Colour Cosmic Spritz - very few would spend that much if it was just marketed as a maintenance product, would they?
> 
> U.K. Reseller Ultimate Finish, still have it down as a maintenance product on top of Invincible followed by Cosmic.


I read on another forum (sh!) where they are a bit PA in the brain that they changed the formula so that it continued to work as both a maintenance spray, but also with the dedicated hardeners and bonding agents laid down a lite-ceramic coating with serious longevity.

Properly clever science and very appealing to me not just because it's proven to be one of the best aesthetically (based on what what I am looking for), but because I don't have the conditions or controlled environment to apply full ceramics myself. All I need is a dry spell and it's as easy as applying an IPA and topper.

I was chatting to Brian from Apex Detail about it and he didn't notice a huge difference with or without the primer so will be interested to see how it goes first hand (going to try a test panel on a family member's car because I can't keep my hands off my own).

@Sharrkey given you've spent so much for the colour matched version I might send you a bit to make sure you're getting your moneys worth lol!


----------



## sharrkey

@atbalfour with all the time on my hands atm I'll be trying Colour cosmic more, but certainly enjoying the results High Gloss is giving, as I said can't wait to hear your thoughts on primer as a base

Had a new stubby snow foam cannon arrive from Blitzdetailing, well impressed with it and will need to test out on the wife's car lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

As recommended by Alan W. You didn't mention it smells of raspberry! I almost don't care if it's no good. 
I note the bottle text 'for professional use only'... I hope it doesn't realise it is being used by a numpty.


----------



## Alan W

GeeWhizRS said:


> As recommended by Alan W. You didn't mention it smells of raspberry! I almost don't care if it's no good.
> I note the bottle text 'for professional use only'... I hope it doesn't realise it is being used by a numpty.


:lol: @ numpty!

Teamed with Rupes Yellow pad it's a great combo for removing fine wash marring with minimal clearcoat removal. You may need to lean a bit firmer on heavier swirls or do another polishing set to remove them but the gloss from this combination is up there with very best on hard VAG paint. 

Have fun practising on the Seat (and then you can attack your i3s!). :buffer:

Alan W


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Thanks Alan. There is very minor swirling/scuffing visible on the wings which was how it was delivered from new. I think from when the nice people at BMW gave it a pre-delivery wash for me. It's not always visible but I know it's there and am looking forward to getting that sorted. I understand BMW lacquer is hard but I think it should be quite an easy polish.... the boot is glass (so not required), the sills are plastic and the bonnet is the size of a tea towel. 😂


----------



## uruk hai

I've ordered some BH Atom-Mac because I'm not going to be using the car much or at all over the next three months and I don't want the discs rusting to heavily or preferably at all !


----------



## graeme

H got some carbon collective platinum wheels and gloves from iodetail, and some more Koch products from slims. Pads and leather star and a kneeling mat.
















Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazednconfused

Looking forward to using these.
All have received great reviews and ease of application and removal have now catapulted to the top of my requirement list as much as performance.
Excellent service by Detailed online, look forward to more orders in the future!









Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Not Been especially active detailing wise for a while and having sold some bits a while ago I decided to treat myself and the motor.


----------



## Fatboy40

Danjc said:


> Not Been especially active detailing wise for a while and having sold some bits a while ago I decided to treat myself and the motor.


3" backing plate on a 5" DA?


----------



## Danjc

Fatboy40 said:


> 3" backing plate on a 5" DA?


It came with it....and it will be ok :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete

This little lot arrived this morning.......


----------



## IanJones

over the last year or so I have been thinking about a new pressure washer, as my current aldi one has seen better days, and has started to pulse every now and then.

I started of thinking about buying another aldi one, but thought I would like something a little better, so up next was the AB9 set up from hoses direct.

But after poor commutations with them, and then being out of stock until the summer time, I started the hunt again.

After chatting to a company for a few days, I placed a order yesterday and this turned up this morning.

Yes it is a step up in price, but hopefully it will last me a lifetime.

It is only for home use, about once a week on my own car. fed both electric and water from the mains.

I went for the k10/122 TS version with 20m hose


----------



## Dave Y

Wheel woolly
Carpro reset
Siramik Praefulgeo
I pack of Kirkland microfibres.
1 wash mitt


----------



## Carscope

IanJones said:


> over the last year or so I have been thinking about a new pressure washer, as my current aldi one has seen better days, and has started to pulse every now and then.
> 
> I started of thinking about buying another aldi one, but thought I would like something a little better, so up next was the AB9 set up from hoses direct.
> 
> But after poor commutations with them, and then being out of stock until the summer time, I started the hunt again.
> 
> After chatting to a company for a few days, I placed a order yesterday and this turned up this morning.
> 
> Yes it is a step up in price, but hopefully it will last me a lifetime.
> 
> It is only for home use, about once a week on my own car. fed both electric and water from the mains.
> 
> I went for the k10/122 TS version with 20m hose


Nice dude!

When my nilfisk gives up I'll either get this or the 1152tst

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Same day delivery from Euro Car Parts.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Danjc said:


> It came with it....and it will be ok :thumb:


..what polisher is that?


----------



## stonejedi

A fogging machine to try out.SJ.


----------



## pt1

A Few items from elite Car Care









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BTS

The wife bought me these as a surprise. She's a keeper!









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

BTS said:


> The wife bought me these as a surprise. She's a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Even the carpet matches the pattern!


----------



## Itstony

Eturty said:


> Even the carpet matches the pattern!


Nice buckets.

And there's me thinking about my white wash and Blue rinse buckets I paid €0.60cents each with no pattern on :buffer:

They are about the same size and hold water OK for last 2yrs though :lol:


----------



## Carscope

Picked up some AF lavish and tried it on my Mrs dad's truck, not bad although you will RIP through product pretty fast, I would say it's on par with turtle wax dry n shine in terms of water behaviour 

Also got some megs trim dressing which i havent used yet and some megs ultimate wheel cleaner as it was really cheap, gotta say though I do not rate the wheel cleaner at all not worth the bottle it comes in 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mangove21

BrummyPete said:


> This little lot arrived this morning.......


Is that a panel wipe? Any good?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

mangove21 said:


> Is that a panel wipe? Any good?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Yes it is, I have used it once so far and very happy, in my opinion better than ipa, although it doesn't appear you can dilute upol so used neat


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Upol Slow is great on tar too if you get the notion. :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Just received my fogging machine to try out today after a good review from a mate.Will try and get a review of it ASAP....








.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polt

stonejedi said:


> Just received my fogging machine to try out today after a good review from a mate.Will try and get a review of it ASAP....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know how you get on with it, I stopped using mine about 3 years ago as it kept leaving a film on everything and glass and became more work than it was worth. Hopefully the liquids have advanced since then. I am curious to know as I still have it somewhere


----------



## minimadmotorman

So! I've had a (very) little splurge but I'm not done yet!

Took advantage of the AutoGlanz 25% off and bought a litre of Rebound & Spar Tar, I also bought 100ml of Hydreseal and a sample of Piste (just to tip it over the free delivery limit).

I also bought few bits off eBay at the weekend. A pivoting 1/4 QR coupler, a 500mm 1/4 QR Extension, a couple of QR bits for snow foam lances and an air blow gun for my compressor.

Think I might treat myself to a few bits from HDD & or County Detailing before the weeks out though!


----------



## stonejedi

polt said:


> Let me know how you get on with it, I stopped using mine about 3 years ago as it kept leaving a film on everything and glass and became more work than it was worth. Hopefully the liquids have advanced since then. I am curious to know as I still have it somewhere


Will do mate:thumb:,I only purchased one as my mate said his one got rid of a mildew problem that he has had in his car for years now, and when i read the blurb on the internet it is supposed to get rid of quite a few viruses/bacteria as well, which in these days can only be a good thing...the only thing that has already puzzled me though was that it has arrived with no instructions just a few lines written on the actual machine,but hopefully i will figure something out.SJ.


----------



## Dave Y

Just bought some products from Mint Detailing
SB3..Maintain
SB3..Destroy


----------



## polt

stonejedi said:


> Will do mate:thumb:,I only purchased one as my mate said his one got rid of a mildew problem that he has had in his car for years now, and when i read the blurb on the internet it is supposed to get rid of quite a few viruses/bacteria as well, which in these days can only be a good thing...the only thing that has already puzzled me though was that it has arrived with no instructions just a few lines written on the actual machine,but hopefully i will figure something out.SJ.


I used to put machine in and run car switching blowers on they said full blast but i only used to run on 3 setting. Press button for fogger to run until it filled car visibility just enough to see the shadows of the seats lol. Then stop fogger and wait a good 5-10mins to allow it to run through A/C. 
It does do really well with removing bad odour. The stuff I used before was Autobrite and i don't really think it was designed for the fogger. Maybe that is reason for the residue issue I had.

Anything that acts as an anti bacterial and deoderiser is well worth investing in as you say under current situations. I am sure your mate will keep you right. Cables I put through window and covered remaining gaps with microfiber.


----------



## crxftyyy

minimadmotorman said:


> So! I've had a (very) little splurge but I'm not done yet!
> 
> Took advantage of the AutoGlanz 25% off and bought a litre of Rebound & Spar Tar, I also bought 100ml of Hydreseal and a sample of Piste (just to tip it over the free delivery limit).
> 
> I also bought few bits off eBay at the weekend. A pivoting 1/4 QR coupler, a 500mm 1/4 QR Extension, a couple of QR bits for snow foam lances and an air blow gun for my compressor.
> 
> Think I might treat myself to a few bits from HDD & or County Detailing before the weeks out though!


Rebound is a winner, love the stuff!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86

Made my 1st order for a while. Thought I'd grab some soft 99 water block light as it was £15 from shop and shine along with some PB natural look. Love the smell and finish of it! Also a shampoo I've not used for yonks which is Autobrite purple velvet

Need to top up on BH auto wheel and korrosol next. Might treat myself to some polish angel products payday as I've ran out 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

minimadmotorman said:


> So! I've had a (very) little splurge but I'm not done yet!
> 
> Took advantage of the AutoGlanz 25% off and bought a litre of Rebound & Spar Tar, I also bought 100ml of Hydreseal and a sample of Piste (just to tip it over the free delivery limit).
> 
> I also bought few bits off eBay at the weekend. A pivoting 1/4 QR coupler, a 500mm 1/4 QR Extension, a couple of QR bits for snow foam lances and an air blow gun for my compressor.
> 
> Think I might treat myself to a few bits from HDD & or County Detailing before the weeks out though!


Did it! I've bought a litre of SimpleWax Suds and an EZ Detail GO brush from County. Our lass is gonna kill me!


----------



## crxftyyy

minimadmotorman said:


> Did it! I've bought a litre of SimpleWax Suds and an EZ Detail GO brush from County. Our lass is gonna kill me!


You won't be disappointed with Suds, love the stuff!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

The guys at Detailedonline getting stuff out at cracking prices and with speedy free delivery. Ordered Mon afternoon, here Thurs morning!!!

Cheers guys!

PS - Ignore the carpet, that's the garage carpet.


----------



## minimadmotorman

crxftyyy said:


> Rebound is a winner, love the stuff!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I bought a 100ml sample from CYR and after cleaning 2 cars with it I had to have more. (even though I still have ~80ml left)


----------



## minimadmotorman

minimadmotorman said:


> Did it! I've bought a litre of SimpleWax Suds and an EZ Detail GO brush from County. Our lass is gonna kill me!


Everyone says that Suds is good. Looking forward to try it.


----------



## Walesy.

I couldn't believe what this extracted from my mats today ( 2 sets of fronts)


----------



## Kenan

Walesy. said:


> I couldn't believe what this extracted from my mats today ( 2 sets of fronts)


Was that using a machine?


----------



## Walesy.

Kenan said:


> Was that using a machine?


yeah just a home use Bissell machine bud.

I used some carpet solution before, it didnt work aswell as this.


----------



## Kenan

Walesy. said:


> yeah just a home use Bissell machine bud.
> 
> I used some carpet solution before, it didnt work aswell as this.


Perfect, thanks buddy. I'll pick this up from screw fix soon as almost out of carpet cleaner and not impressed with the Vax stuff.


----------



## Walesy.

Kenan said:


> Perfect, thanks buddy. I'll pick this up from screw fix soon as almost out of carpet cleaner and not impressed with the Vax stuff.


Its good stuff, I used slightly more that the recommended solution. I think I was 4 caps into 3l of warm water. As I knew it would be stubborn stains in the mats.

Well..i got brownie point too, as I did the mats in our back room...I decided to do that carpet too. It came up really well, Mrs W noted it and was impressed.

So much so, she wants the rest of the house done...FFS:wall:


----------



## Kenan

Walesy. said:


> Its good stuff, I used slightly more that the recommended solution. I think I was 4 caps into 3l of warm water. As I knew it would be stubborn stains in the mats.
> 
> Well..i got brownie point too, as I did the mats in our back room...I decided to do that carpet too. It came up really well, Mrs W noted it and was impressed.
> 
> So much so, she wants the rest of the house done...FFS:wall:


Just mentioned this stuff to my wife and she had the same idea for me, good thing I can't collect it anytime soon


----------



## Walesy.

Kenan said:


> Just mentioned this stuff to my wife and she had the same idea for me, good thing I can't collect it anytime soon


Get her a bottle too for her easter!


----------



## Andyman0

Took delivery of a Kranzle k7/122 TS Obsessed pack yesterday from Simpsons1979.co.uk. Wow excellent piece of kit, massive Thanks to Gerry for the excellent customer service and information he provided, EXCELLENT !!!!!!, pleasure doing business with him


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Been meaning to get new accessories for my vac since I got it but never got round to it.
Bought this a couple of weeks ago for my Titan wet/dry but had just thrown it in the garage as busy on other things, used it yesterday and what a difference to the standard accessories. Almost like having a new machine (and that's never bad  )

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Too...-Vacuum-Cleaner-Hoover-Hose-32mm/382000996085


----------



## minimadmotorman

nbray67 said:


> The guys at Detailedonline getting stuff out at cracking prices and with speedy free delivery. Ordered Mon afternoon, here Thurs morning!!!
> 
> Cheers guys!
> 
> PS - Ignore the carpet, that's the garage carpet.


I like my detailed online lance. Better now I've upgraded the gauze in my opinion but it was decent enough before.


----------



## CharliesTTS

Got these recently..1st day of use:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40

I'm on holiday for a week now so...










https://i.imgur.com/v3rUWNl.jpg

... I thought finally time to get a DA and give my hands and wrist a rest.

# The DA's great, it's the original version of the 3" in2detailing one that John / Forensic's likes.

# The CarPro gloss pad worked well with Essence today on my test bonnet.

# CQUK 3.0 is... well, we all know what it is.

# The litmus paper has produced some very interesting observations :doublesho


----------



## Mitch8

Few goodies from Auto Finesse


----------



## crxftyyy

Few more goodies from BV Detailing









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

I received my hydro tyre today along with a sneaky order of a few of their products that I also purchased so that i could do an unbiased review of their brand...










looking forward to trying them all out.I really like the packaging though.SJ.


----------



## Carscope

Mitch8 said:


> Few goodies from Auto Finesse


What's the wipe out like?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

stonejedi said:


> I received my hydro tyre today along with a sneaky order of a few of their products that I also purchased so that i could do an unbiased review of their brand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to trying them all out.I really like the packaging though.SJ.


Very good. Looking forward to your thoughts - not tried bug off yet, so be interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## CPU

*Hose & Trigger*

Direct hoses 15m hose and short trigger came today for my Nilfisk. Looking forward to trying it out at the weekend.


----------



## Brian1612

21 quid from Blitz Detailing during the recent 30% off sale. Bit of a bargain, feels very sturdy. Grabbed a litre of their alkaline snow foam to try out also.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Looking forward to seeing how these snow foam lances from Blitz perform.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Fatboy40 said:


> I'm on holiday for a week now so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/v3rUWNl.jpg
> 
> ... I thought finally time to get a DA and give my hands and wrist a rest.
> 
> # The DA's great, it's the original version of the 3" in2detailing one that John / Forensic's likes.
> 
> # The CarPro gloss pad worked well with Essence today on my test bonnet.
> 
> # CQUK 3.0 is... well, we all know what it is.
> 
> # The litmus paper has produced some very interesting observations :doublesho


Just bought the 5" version. Get it next week.


----------



## Radish293

A nice cheap hack for dispensing from bottles. 60ml syringe from eBay, 3mm hole in an old bottle top nozzle is slightly offset but is a good tight fit. Strengthening with insulation tape. Makes dispensing accurate with no spills or waste.

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira

nbray67 said:


> The guys at Detailedonline getting stuff out at cracking prices and with speedy free delivery. Ordered Mon afternoon, here Thurs morning!!!
> 
> Cheers guys!
> 
> PS - Ignore the carpet, that's the garage carpet.











Cracking prices????!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

fabionvieira said:


> Cracking prices????!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think i will get two 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira

pt1 said:


> Think i will get two
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


You might as well stock up I'm sure they'll be a lot of people getting them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

AndyQash said:


> Looking forward to seeing how these snow foam lances from Blitz perform.


Performs well 

The Blitz snow foam worked well through it with a nice 7 mins of dwell.
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Brian1612 said:


> Performs well
> 
> The Blitz snow foam worked well through it with a nice 7 mins of dwell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Foams nicely. What's the cleaning power like?


----------



## AndyQash

Brian1612 said:


> Performs well
> 
> The Blitz snow foam worked well through it with a nice 7 mins of dwell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Looks good, Brian


----------



## Nidge76

fabionvieira said:


> Cracking prices????!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suspect it's because they've sold out of the new style lance.

Used mine yesterday with the V2 snow foam. It's a good lance and I like the snow foam.

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Little order that I made from valet pro and DetailedOnline,Thanks for the quick delivery








.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3cab

Bead maker ( first time user)
Kc fse (first time user)
Af Oblitarate ( first time user)
Raceglaze resin
Raceglaze resin filler funnelled
Prima amigo ( first timer user)
And 2 Korean micro fibre cloths

You guys are killing. With all these recommendations £££


----------



## Carscope

stonejedi said:


> Little order that I made from valet pro and DetailedOnline,Thanks for the quick delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Their fallout remover is so cheap!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

5l G wash

Carbon collective interior kit 

Carbon collective trim 

Drill brushes 

And a few other bits 

There I was thinking of save during quarantine...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj24v

CPU said:


> Direct hoses 15m hose and short trigger came today for my Nilfisk. Looking forward to trying it out at the weekend.


How much was this mate? Would love an extended hose from my nilfisk too


----------



## garage_dweller

£78.75 when I ordered last week

Although mine is QR at the pressure washer end too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

stonejedi said:


> Little order that I made from valet pro and DetailedOnline,Thanks for the quick delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be interested in your thoughts of the fallout remover when you get chance to use it.


----------



## stonejedi

Kenan said:


> I'd be interested in your thoughts of the fallout remover when you get chance to use it.


Yeah..will do mate:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Carscope

Man that delivery was quick!

Ordered yesterday afternoon









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

How much was the detailed online fallout remover


----------



## JOLLYRANCHERS

Bought Meguiars Quik Wax and was extremely happy with the results...

I posted the results in the wax section...

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=420119


----------



## Kenan

Imprezaworks said:


> How much was the detailed online fallout remover


It's £26.99 for 5L delivered


----------



## Imprezaworks

Is it decent?


----------



## Kenan

Imprezaworks said:


> Is it decent?


This is what I want to know


----------



## GSVHammer

A few deliveries this week.

Got the Blackice Wax off the forum and the polish/paint cleaner from Ebay.










A delivery from in2detaling
Needed a heavy cut polish, ONR to try Korrosol and Micro - Cleanse


----------



## Andyblue

Kenan said:


> I'd be interested in your thoughts of the fallout remover when you get chance to use it.





Imprezaworks said:


> Is it decent?





stonejedi said:


> Yeah..will do mate:thumb:.SJ.


I'm sure SJ won't mind me jumping in - yes, works well, I was very pleased with it, worked well...

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=409744


----------



## Imprezaworks

Over the past couple of days. 


Spta polisher. 
S30 Gold XXL.
Zaino z6. 
Various waxes, applicator pads, tyre shine etc. 
Got given a jet wash, not top of the range but good enough.

All my usual cleaning stuff is in work.


----------



## Rob D 88

Ordered these to try when I do a wheels off clean on my mates BMW 430i.

£16 delivered ain't too bad. Let's see if they perform!


----------



## Carscope

Rob D 88 said:


> Ordered these to try when I do a wheels off clean on my mates BMW 430i.
> 
> £16 delivered ain't too bad. Let's see if they perform!


Thinking of picking up the same pair

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Bought on the forum over the last week or so
Big thanks to ads_cliov6









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## timo10

Nice delivery from detailed online









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay.Gray926

AF decontamination kit!


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Carpro Lite and some fastfoam to try.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

From Excel detailing


----------



## BrummyPete

Had the Nilfisk I bough off AlanW turn up today, will be giving a try out later or tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

MAXI-MILAN said:


> From Excel detailing


Although it seems expensive I wouldn't be without my buckanizer now

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

A few waxes arrived today 
Big thanks to CharliesTTs 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Nice wax’s pt1:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Going to pick some autosmart duet and probably finish up Tomo. 

Bought other bits and bobs too. Being off is not a cheap date :/


----------



## pt1

stonejedi said:


> Nice wax's pt1:thumb:.SJ.


Cheers pal, Iv had my eye on capture the rapture for years and was going to get surreal so was great timing when these came up for sale. Got a great deal 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

pt1 said:


> A few waxes arrived today
> Big thanks to CharliesTTs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Think we need to start a whole new thread "stuff I got from CharliesTT"


----------



## atbalfour

Wash pad, and a top up of microfibre supplies from the Rag Company, Microfibre wash granules from Wax Planet (ODK Plush is good but thought i'd try something different).

Also bought some TAC systems One-Step Master as a Cancoat alternative given I'm running low. Gloss levels off the charts on Apex Detail and easier to apply than moonlight... lets see if it lives up to the hype!


----------



## pt1

Kenan said:


> Think we need to start a whole new thread "stuff I got from CharliesTT"


Ha ha 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Yeah get mine tomorrow from him. Missed the postman today


----------



## CPU

*New Snow Lance bottles from Clean your ride*

Bought these today from Andy at Clean your ride. Ordered yesterday came less than 24 hours later, thats service. Fit the lance perfectly and hopefully won't fall over once full


----------



## turbom

On saturday ordered a turtle wax detailing bag (don't laugh) for some odd bits I have in the shed. 
2 new drying towels.
And 10 auto glym air freshners.
Nothing fancy.....


----------



## huvo

Carpro Dlux not for the plastics, although it does an excellent job, but more for the window rubbers.


----------



## nbray67

Just picked up some WP 8 Below from Tony.

Let's see what all the hype is about.










Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao

pt1 said:


> Ha ha
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## macca666

First time buying Swissvax and signed by the man himself


----------



## stonejedi

*Utopia!*:argie:.SJ.


----------



## macca666

Realised my keyring wasn't in shot and couldn't edit on tapatalk!


----------



## GeeWhizRS

That's a large pot macca; do they not do a tester before shelling out? Look forward to some shiny pics and water shots.


----------



## pt1

Pair of wax applicators from detailed online









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

pt1 said:


> Pair of wax applicators from detailed online
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Got a couple of them but haven't tried them. They are tiny though. I like the one that comes with the G3 Supergloss and have purchased a couple of Auto Finesse Waxmate XL to try. I think these size wise are inbetween the two other pads.


----------



## pt1

GSVHammer said:


> Got a couple of them but haven't tried them. They are tiny though. I like the one that comes with the G3 Supergloss and have purchased a couple of Auto Finesse Waxmate XL to try. I think these size wise are inbetween the two other pads.


Yep, they are smaller than i thought they would be ha.i think they changed the size so they fit in the d.o wax pots

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbom

Ordered another turtle wax detailing bag, delivered today and it took all the odds and sods in the shed, for the money I am impressed. New one was even cheaper @£4 posted...


----------



## Imprezaworks

Where was this?


----------



## Imprezaworks

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174070451313


----------



## CPU

*Bilt Hamber and Capro from Clean your car*

Surfex and Perl


----------



## GleemSpray

Just taken advantage of AutoGlym's 25% off + free shipping offer.

Bought some replacement items and a Polar Blaster foam lance, to replace my very ancient and battered AutoBrite lance, so will have fun with that when it arrives.


----------



## leeandfay

I'm going old school with a mix of new on a few quick jobs we have in.

Just a small order but it's still nice getting that delivery knock :lol:


----------



## Imprezaworks

Love black hole


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I bought a short gun with swivel and hose adapter but the plastic around the clip broke in the adapter so decided to keep my stock stihl gun but use the qr adapter for nozzles and foam lance.










I might replace that at some point for a spare.


----------



## Imprezaworks

GleemSpray said:


> Just taken advantage of AutoGlym's 25% off + free shipping offer.
> 
> Bought some replacement items and a Polar Blaster foam lance, to replace my very ancient and battered AutoBrite lance, so will have fun with that when it arrives.


Can you still get egp? And is there a minimum order for free delivery


----------



## CharliesTTS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justbaldchris

Just bought some Garage Therapy Decon shampoo, Autobrites Magiseal and shampoo, Invisible glass cleaner and finally some microfibres from Ali Express.


----------



## Carscope

CharliesTTS said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man alive, thats a great haul must have cost a fortune!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

Imprezaworks said:


> Can you still get egp? And is there a minimum order for free delivery


Dont know about EGP, but its 25% off all retail products. I spent over £50, so got free delivery.

In the absence of Halfords annual 2 for 1 Autoglym deal, i am pretty chuffed about this.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Had a quick look, although not into delivery cost direct. Can get on eBay for the same price with free postage.


----------



## Nick-ST

Courtesy of CharliesTTS


----------



## leeandfay

Imprezaworks said:


> Love black hole


I buy it for the lads to use at the dealerships as it's a good product for them to have. I've always been a fan of them. My car is Donnington Grey so for speed as I sadly don't have any spare time now so quick spritz of that and a layer of Vintage (When it arrives that is) and im done for a couple of months


----------



## CharliesTTS

Nick-ST said:


> Courtesy of CharliesTTS


Glad they arrived safely! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Fast delivery from County Detailing.


----------



## Nick-ST

This turned up today, never used this quick detailer before and struggled to find any reviews on here. Will post my findings once I have had a go


----------



## Lexus-is250

Nick-ST said:


> This turned up today, never used this quick detailer before and struggled to find any reviews on here. Will post my findings once I have had a go


Its not too bad for the money. You have plenty to get through there

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

A few bits n bobs from in2detailing..ordered yesterday, here today.. Great service 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

pt1 said:


> A few bits n bobs from in2detailing..ordered yesterday, here today.. Great service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


The tyre brush is spot on, got one last year after mucking around with other brushes, I wish I had bought one years ago, it's not that dear either.


----------



## pt1

scooobydont said:


> The tyre brush is spot on, got one last year after mucking around with other brushes, I wish I had bought one years ago, it's not that dear either.


Yeah was only around £3.50, ill give it go tomorrow

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

My box of goodies from CharliesTTS turned up today,so my detail purchases have come to a halt for now...I have plenty of new stuff to try out.SJ.


----------



## Sean66

I’m waiting for my delivery from detailed online to arrive . 
I’m a BH and Car pro fan boy normally but thought I’d try the 4for40 deal. 
Went for 
1) Nano sealant
2) Fast wax
3) Lava snow foam 
4) sio2 gloss Detailer
All in 2.5 litre bottles 

No idea what to expect .


----------



## atbalfour

TAC Systems Mystic Bubble pH Neutral Shampoo × 1 500ml

Soft99 Smooth Egg Soft Sponge × 1

Wax Planet - Eight Below (Concentrated Snow Foam) × 1 500ml

Dr. Dirt Lance Bottle (0.8 Litre) - Upgraded Snow Foam Lance Bottle × 1

Buff and Shine Uro-Fiber Pad × 2 5" Inch

Angelwax - H2GO (The Ultimate Rain Repellent) × 1 100ml

TAC Systems - Moonlight (25% Silica Spray Sealant) 250ml × 1

Boredom got the best of me.. oops...


----------



## Imprezaworks

Probably not allowed to put this here?!?

I'm after a 5" uro fiber or similar cutting pad of anyone has one? Is there a wanted section on here?

Ah the above bought two lol. Must have bought the last two :/


----------



## Hede

Just a couple of mail calls.


----------



## leeandfay

2 more bottles of Turtle wax hybrid sealant and some Satin from Auto Finesse (All from Halfords as I was passing and saw they had 2 left so why not?


----------



## nbray67

Sean66 said:


> I'm waiting for my delivery from detailed online to arrive .
> I'm a BH and Car pro fan boy normally but thought I'd try the 4for40 deal.
> Went for
> 1) Nano sealant
> 2) Fast wax
> 3) Lava snow foam
> 4) sio2 gloss Detailer
> All in 2.5 litre bottles
> 
> No idea what to expect .


The Si02 detailer is quality pal.

I have the Lava snow foam but not used it yet as the car has been kept clean while tucked up in the flaming garage!!!

Not tried the other stuff you've ordered though but their stuff is pretty damn good by all accounts, fair price with free delivery, hard to knock really.


----------



## Steveom2

Hede said:


> Just a couple of mail calls.


Where did you purchase the creeper bud?


----------



## Hede

Steve0rs6 said:


> Where did you purchase the creeper bud?


Its from Autoplege24.net, they are the guys behind the Microfiber Madness and Detailing Outlaws brands.

Got it because its allmost half price of the Adams version.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Autosmart xls prestige
White buffing pad
Duet shampoo 
Iron fallout.


----------



## Steveom2

Hede said:


> Its from Autoplege24.net, they are the guys behind the Microfiber Madness and Detailing Outlaws brands.
> 
> Got it because its allmost half price of the Adams version.


Good find mate,thanks for sharing 👍


----------



## caddy_chris

Chemical Guys Hexlogic Yellow, Green & White pads

A spray bottle with dilution marks on

Koch Chemie H9 (trying out over my normally favoured S3)

Car Pro Essence never tried it before and heard good things

Valet Pro Microfibre cleaner

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cooter k

Got this delivery from Clean Your car









Picked this up from Halfords also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSI-MAN

Bought some Infinity supergloss + the other day and just polished my daughter’s front wing last night and then applied the wax 
OMG I have never seen a wax so hydrophobic 
I just kept pouring water on it
The neighbours must of thought I was mad
I first showed my mrs and then my daughter 
A really nice wax
Great smell as well


----------



## bidderman1969




----------



## atbalfour

Imprezaworks said:


> Probably not allowed to put this here?!?
> 
> I'm after a 5" uro fiber or similar cutting pad of anyone has one? Is there a wanted section on here?
> 
> Ah the above bought two lol. Must have bought the last two :/


Uro fibre is all the rage at the minute - just bought two myself from HDD. Found the 5 inch ones were hard to come by.


----------



## Steveom2

Bought the mosmatic obsessed garage quick release and lance set up  very impressive but pricey.
Great service from Richard at mosmatic uk

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Steve0rs6 said:


> Bought the mosmatic obsessed garage quick release and lance set up  very impressive but pricey.
> Great service from Richard at mosmatic uk
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm in the process of picking this up once I get my kranzle! Waiting for the later release with the new nozzle

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy

CharliesTTS said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess this is the fruits of your sale!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay

Few little bits turned up today from Auto Finesse

Sorry about the image - My iPhone 11 Pro camera is superb but I am not :lol:


----------



## CharliesTTS

crxftyyy said:


> I guess this is the fruits of your sale!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Probably about 20%! 👍

I've streamlined a touch!


----------



## atbalfour

CharliesTTS said:


> Probably about 20%! 👍
> 
> I've streamlined a touch!


Expecting detailed reviews on each! I dread to think how much that order totalled :lol:


----------



## st33ly

Steve0rs6 said:


> Bought the mosmatic obsessed garage quick release and lance set up  very impressive but pricey.
> Great service from Richard at mosmatic uk
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is this the original version or the version two? I spoke to him last month and he said he was doing a version two. I asked for a stainless M22 quick release and I think from memory it was £290 ish. Now thinking I'll order from America as it's not that much more.

Looks decent though.


----------



## Walesy.

CharliesTTS said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats all their buddy?


----------



## nbray67

CharliesTTS said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And so it begins!


----------



## Alan W

st33ly said:


> Is this the original version or the version two? I spoke to him last month and he said he was doing a version two.


This is the current/latest version with different swivel inlet to the gun and nozzle assembly. 










Alan W


----------



## CharliesTTS

Glass - rain/diver/agent/Cristal 
Wheels - mint+/supersport/honey
Leather - bellaclean/charisma

:thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

Tuf Shine Clearcoat tyre, needed to try something different to 3 coats of Gyeon Tyre

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

st33ly said:


> Is this the original version or the version two? I spoke to him last month and he said he was doing a version two. I asked for a stainless M22 quick release and I think from memory it was £290 ish. Now thinking I'll order from America as it's not that much more.
> 
> Looks decent though.


Well he didn't tell me that 🙄 tbh I like the way you can interchange the nozzles very quickly on the older version 👌


----------



## Woodsmoke

Today turning up I will have the soap gun for my Worx pressure washer, Some Gtechniqe snow foam(as i feel my BH AF is a bit aggressive at times) and some iron out so wins!


----------



## GeeWhizRS

As recommended by our Alan W (not the pads).


----------



## Carscope

New bucket filler









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Fancied trying some LSP's also ran out if glass cleaner, annoyingly it came in the old packaging









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## st33ly

Steve0rs6 said:


> Well he didn't tell me that 🙄 tbh I like the way you can interchange the nozzles very quickly on the older version 👌


Yeah mate I was in contact with him about a month ago and he said he was releasing a version two. However he cannot do it exactly like Matt at OG because his shorter swivel head and gun assembly is made for him alone.

I am just weighing up ideas but really really want one. Are you enjoying using it?


----------



## Carscope

st33ly said:


> Yeah mate I was in contact with him about a month ago and he said he was releasing a version two. However he cannot do it exactly like Matt at OG because his shorter swivel head and gun assembly is made for him alone.
> 
> I am just weighing up ideas but really really want one. Are you enjoying using it?


It's worth noting that 'version 2' isn't going to be cheap as it's pretty expensive to include the new hose end

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyRuxpin

Needed some retail therapy so bought a bosch aquatak 110 and some bilt hamber shampoo...


----------



## pagaz

I Bought the new karcher k2 battery set:


----------



## Nick-ST

pagaz said:


> I Bought the new karcher k2 battery set:


What is the expected runtime on one of those?


----------



## Andyblue

pagaz said:


> I Bought the new karcher k2 battery set:


Be interested in your thoughts... :thumb:


----------



## Steveom2

st33ly said:


> Yeah mate I was in contact with him about a month ago and he said he was releasing a version two. However he cannot do it exactly like Matt at OG because his shorter swivel head and gun assembly is made for him alone.
> 
> I am just weighing up ideas but really really want one. Are you enjoying using it?


Yes mate so far so good &#55357;&#56842; just so damm expensive,I thought I could use the gun I had but the outlet had a different fitting although it's the same gun as the mosmatic ones


----------



## Carscope

Steve0rs6 said:


> Yes mate so far so good  just so damm expensive,I thought I could use the gun I had but the outlet had a different fitting although it's the same gun as the mosmatic ones


How much was your version if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

Eturty said:


> How much was your version if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Think it cost me £340 ish 🙄 but I did get 3 extra spigots and the 2 nozzles


----------



## toni

I would also be interested in some thoughts one the battery powered Karcher K2


----------



## bidderman1969

TeddyRuxpin said:


> Needed some retail therapy so bought a bosch aquatak 110 and some bilt hamber shampoo...


be interested to hear your thoughts on it :thumb:

i found that they're ok for the money


----------



## Fatboy40

http://imgur.com/LxqKTDK


Lots, and lots, of surprising good quality suede microfiber cloths from AliExpress for applying coatings (personally I prefer applying CarPro Reload with their foam block applicator and a suede).












http://imgur.com/LKSUoOG


The smallest Wheel Woolie known to man, as the brake shields on my Octavia's rear wheels leave almost zero gap, and a free air freshener for my Bugat... er Masera... what the heck is that car?


----------



## cooter k

The last bit of my order from Clean Your Car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451

Fatboy40 said:


> http://imgur.com/LxqKTDK
> 
> 
> Lots, and lots, of surprising good quality suede microfiber cloths from AliExpress for applying coatings (personally I prefer applying CarPro Reload with their foam block applicator and a suede).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/LKSUoOG
> 
> 
> The smallest Wheel Woolie known to man, as the brake shields on my Octavia's rear wheels leave almost zero gap, and a free air freshener for my Bugat... er Masera... what the heck is that car?


How much were the suede microfibres and do you have a link?


----------



## Scotty B

Bought 2 Wowo wheel mitts. Special VE day offer, only £2.99 each.
https://wo-wo.co.uk/collections/wo-wo-car-detailing-products

Discount added in basket.


----------



## Fatboy40

wayne451 said:


> How much were the suede microfibres and do you have a link?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32595943452.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.58424c4dbhcTFb :thumb:


----------



## Steveom2

Scotty B said:


> Bought 2 Wowo wheel mitts. Special VE day offer, only £2.99 each.
> https://wo-wo.co.uk/collections/wo-wo-car-detailing-products
> 
> Discount added in basket.


Cheers mate 👍 just had to 😂


----------



## pt1

Some petes53. Big thanks to CharliesTTs 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay

Citrus Power 5-Litre 
Hide Conditioner 250ml 
Hide Cleanser 500ml 
Work Cloth x 5
Spritz 500ml 
Lather 5-Litre 
Tripple 500ml 
Avalanche 5-Litre 
Hog Hair Brushes 
Revitalise System V2 
Spritz 5-Litre 
Dressle 5-Litre 
Dressle 500ml 
Interior Detail Brush 
Upholstery Brush 
Rag Top Protector 500ml 
Vision 500ml 
Crew Bag 
Polish Pads 
Kneeling Pad 
Revolution 5-Litre 
Total 5-Litre 
Aroma Car Freshener 250ml 
Citrus Power 500ml 
Wipe Out 500ml 


Don't tell Fay (This is 1 expensive day) But it's for work so it's not for me technically is it :lol:

from AF.co.uk ! :thumb:


----------



## Carscope

leeandfay said:


> Citrus Power 5-Litre
> Hide Conditioner 250ml
> Hide Cleanser 500ml
> Work Cloth x 5
> Spritz 500ml
> Lather 5-Litre
> Tripple 500ml
> Avalanche 5-Litre
> Hog Hair Brushes
> Revitalise System V2
> Spritz 5-Litre
> Dressle 5-Litre
> Dressle 500ml
> Interior Detail Brush
> Upholstery Brush
> Rag Top Protector 500ml
> Vision 500ml
> Crew Bag
> Polish Pads
> Kneeling Pad
> Revolution 5-Litre
> Total 5-Litre
> Aroma Car Freshener 250ml
> Citrus Power 500ml
> Wipe Out 500ml
> 
> Don't tell Fay (This is 1 expensive day) But it's for work so it's not for me technically is it
> 
> from AF.co.uk ! :thumb:


Hope you got a discount!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay

No bud.

I'm not a trade account holder. But I knew that before buying so it's fine for now :thumb:


----------



## scooobydont

Scotty B said:


> Bought 2 Wowo wheel mitts. Special VE day offer, only £2.99 each.
> https://wo-wo.co.uk/collections/wo-wo-car-detailing-products
> 
> Discount added in basket.


Looks like just more than the mitts, got a claybar and alloy towel as well. Thanks wowo if you see this


----------



## atbalfour

leeandfay said:


> Citrus Power 5-Litre
> Hide Conditioner 250ml
> Hide Cleanser 500ml
> Work Cloth x 5
> Spritz 500ml
> Lather 5-Litre
> Tripple 500ml
> Avalanche 5-Litre
> Hog Hair Brushes
> Revitalise System V2
> Spritz 5-Litre
> Dressle 5-Litre
> Dressle 500ml
> Interior Detail Brush
> Upholstery Brush
> Rag Top Protector 500ml
> Vision 500ml
> Crew Bag
> Polish Pads
> Kneeling Pad
> Revolution 5-Litre
> Total 5-Litre
> Aroma Car Freshener 250ml
> Citrus Power 500ml
> Wipe Out 500ml
> 
> Don't tell Fay (This is 1 expensive day) But it's for work so it's not for me technically is it :lol:
> 
> from AF.co.uk ! :thumb:


Wow I haven't had that much Auto Finesse (in fact any) in one order since my first detailing purchase. You a fan?!


----------



## leeandfay

atbalfour said:


> Wow I haven't had that much Auto Finesse (in fact any) in one order since my first detailing purchase. You a fan?!


I have been on this industry for 20 years plus and one of our dealerships has some branding requirements for some of it's clients and I do like the brand yes.

Business requirements and opportunity knock hence this is one of many purchases we will make monthly or bi - weekly


----------



## TeddyRuxpin

bidderman1969 said:


> be interested to hear your thoughts on it :thumb:
> 
> i found that they're ok for the money


Ah yours is much more powerful... I paid £79 for the 110 bar version. No wheels, a fair bit smaller...

It arrives Wednesday, I think!


----------



## Imprezaworks

The wowo deal is spot on. Got myself a few bits to try


----------



## 66Cobra

Thought I would try a few more Bilt Hamber goodies.:thumb:


----------



## Commander2874

Bought the new Turtle wax spray sealant which for the money i have initially found to be great value. 
I did notice streaking but not as bad and could have been me prob using too much product? 

The shine it leaves is excellent and easily on par with done n dusted si edition. Hopefully the protection is as good as stated. 

Also turtlewax state this product can be used in the sun. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

TeddyRuxpin said:


> Ah yours is much more powerful... I paid £79 for the 110 bar version. No wheels, a fair bit smaller...
> 
> It arrives Wednesday, I think!


mine was £11.36 back in July last year :thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks

Bargain


----------



## Carscope

Well cheers guys, 

Ordered 3 drying towels and 4 wheel towels. 

Not bad for 22 quid shipped though


----------



## TeddyRuxpin

bidderman1969 said:


> mine was £11.36 back in July last year :thumb:


...£11.36? How on earth...?


----------



## 636

Bought myself a Bissell SpotClean pro. Worth every penny. After seeing the extracted water out my t5 seats, I can’t wait to tackle the mrs car


----------



## garage_dweller

636 said:


> Bought myself a Bissell SpotClean pro. Worth every penny. After seeing the extracted water out my t5 seats, I can't wait to tackle the mrs car


Yeh it's a great wee machine, love mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

Scotty B said:


> Bought 2 Wowo wheel mitts. Special VE day offer, only £2.99 each.
> https://wo-wo.co.uk/collections/wo-wo-car-detailing-products
> 
> Discount added in basket.


They were a great buy.....

I ordered......

Drying towel x 2
Alloy wheel drying towel
3 pc microfiber
Kneeling pad
Wheel wash mitt x 2

All for 20 quid delivered :thumb:


----------



## Carscope

macca666 said:


> They were a great buy.....
> 
> I ordered......
> 
> Drying towel x 2
> 
> Alloy wheel drying towel
> 
> 3 pc microfiber
> 
> Kneeling pad
> 
> Wheel wash mitt x 2
> 
> All for 20 quid delivered :thumb:


Same! Amazing deal on the drying towels

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rowlf

Bought 
AF Crystal glass cleaner - Highly recommended
AF Revive - a bit meh...

Also ordered some nitrile gloves. Bloody hell, priced has increased and they are out of stock at most places.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Try sonax gel for trim. It's very good.


----------



## rowlf

Imprezaworks said:


> Try sonax gel for trim. It's very good.


Definitely next product to try. Thanks.


----------



## Mardgee

rowlf said:


> Bought
> AF Crystal glass cleaner - Highly recommended
> AF Revive - a bit meh...
> 
> Also ordered some nitrile gloves. Bloody hell, priced has increased and they are out of stock at most places.


A bit meh sums up the AF range for me.


----------



## nbray67

Some recent purchases.

CG Bear Claw to replace my Incredimitt which is years old. 
5 ltrs of 8 Below
WP sample pots
R222 Concours
Project 64
Essence
Z8 and Banana Gloss are slightly used


----------



## GleemSpray

My AutoGlym Polar Blaster lance arrived today, so i shall see how it compares to my ancient AutoBrite HD Lance.

Didnt order the AutoGlym Polar chems to go with it, just want to try it with ordinary Snow Foams and Shampoos first.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Thank You Autofinesse


----------



## Imprezaworks

Had my bits turn up from wowo. Impressed.


----------



## Carscope

Imprezaworks said:


> Had my bits turn up from wowo. Impressed.


Still waiting on mine! what GSM do you think they are? no info online


----------



## Imprezaworks

Not sure mate. All feel decent stuff 

Knee pad
Clay
Mf's
Drying towel (although smaller than I would like or buy)


----------



## Carscope

Imprezaworks said:


> Not sure mate. All feel decent stuff
> 
> Knee pad
> Clay
> Mf's
> Drying towel (although smaller than I would like or buy)


Well speak of the devil and he shall appear, revived mine just now, might wash them before using though also no idea what I'm going to do with all the bags that come with them









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

Just received this detailing stool from trifibre









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Took advantage of the AutoGlanz 25% off sale from County.

Bought a litre of Pure, a liter of Spritzer & 500ml of Mist and added a Rag Company Minx Royale Coral Fleece towel.

Need some solution finish next for my MK3 Golf.


----------



## Kyle 86

Cheeky Britemax Restock plus a purestar mitt from CYC









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Steve0rs6 said:


> Just received this detailing stool from trifibre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Iv been looking for something like this, do you think you could get a machine polisher under the seat?


----------



## Steveom2

Kenan said:


> Iv been looking for something like this, do you think you could get a machine polisher under the seat?


I think so but I'll double check tomorrow


----------



## Kev.O

Kenan said:


> Iv been looking for something like this, do you think you could get a machine polisher under the seat?


I've just looked this product up on their website, I'm very tempted to get one.


----------



## Steveom2

Kev.O said:


> I've just looked this product up on their website, I'm very tempted to get one.


I would it's exactly the same as the Adams one(apart from the colour)and at £55 delivered


----------



## dave 36

just ordered some products from splash detailing to try cant wait


----------



## Kev.O

Steve0rs6 said:


> I would it's exactly the same as the Adams one(apart from the colour)and at £55 delivered


Just ordered it, couldn't find a live discount code after spending 20 minutes looking for one.


----------



## Kenan

This is the creeper Iv wanted for a while but they don't ship to the UK.

https://mychanic.com/products/rolling-car-wash-stool


----------



## Kenan

Steve0rs6 said:


> I would it's exactly the same as the Adams one(apart from the colour)and at £55 delivered


Just needs a sticker, I'd go with a wax planet one I have


----------



## leeandfay

They see me hauling :lol:


----------



## Carscope

leeandfay said:


> They see me hauling :lol:


Jesus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

Steve0rs6 said:


> I think so but I'll double check tomorrow


No it won't unfortunately


----------



## Tmj0701

Mini haul from Wo-Wo in the VE Day sale, super cheap!

Most excited for the kneeling pad as the autofinesse one is about as comfortable as kneeling on broken glass.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PumpedBanjo

Not strictly detailing but I've been using the time at home to finally get the garage in order. I've just ordered a pegboard from Ikea with all the attachments to hang the majority of my brushes from, plus a few other items, to help them dry properly. 
Also ordered some shelves to get some of the gear out from underneath places.

Hoping after this organising that I can finally get the motor in the garage, living in a new build with building work still ongoing is covering the paintwork in a film of dust daily...

I also bit the bullet and bought some Detailing Factory brushes, and they are mint... expensive, but hopefully last a very long time.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Got my wo wo stuff, great value and well done to them for applying the discount.

I bought a small 1.5 sprayer which for the car was pointless . Mooched about and spotted/bought this.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/sx-cs5-white-black-pressure-sprayer-5ltr/7490x

Others were like £15 and it's only up the road, winner


----------



## stonejedi

Imprezaworks said:


> Got my wo wo stuff, great value and well done to them for applying the discount.
> 
> I bought a small 1.5 sprayer which for the car was pointless . Mooched about and spotted/bought this.
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/sx-cs5-white-black-pressure-sprayer-5ltr/7490x
> 
> Others were like £15 and it's only up the road, winner


I have a couple of those myself mate, just remember to take all the pressure out of it when storing away, and when the chemical that i have been using in it has finished i also fill it with just water and thoroughly flush it out, just treat them with a little care and they will last:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Yeah we have a similar one in work mate


----------



## Carscope

Just washed the WO-WO towels, Mine have gone a bit crispy anypone else have this issue? I washed them on cold with microfibre detergent


----------



## atbalfour

atbalfour said:


> TAC Systems Mystic Bubble pH Neutral Shampoo × 1 500ml
> 
> Soft99 Smooth Egg Soft Sponge × 1
> 
> Wax Planet - Eight Below (Concentrated Snow Foam) × 1 500ml
> 
> Dr. Dirt Lance Bottle (0.8 Litre) - Upgraded Snow Foam Lance Bottle × 1
> 
> Buff and Shine Uro-Fiber Pad × 2 5" Inch
> 
> Angelwax - H2GO (The Ultimate Rain Repellent) × 1 100ml
> 
> TAC Systems - Moonlight (25% Silica Spray Sealant) 250ml × 1
> 
> Boredom got the best of me.. oops...


Order arrived today and had a chance to play about with a couple of products - Wax Planet Eight Below is shaving foam-esque. In my impatience used it in direct sunlight on warm panels - did the entire car, walked away filled buckets, did wheels (maybe 6 minutes) then sprayed off. BH would be 40% dry by this stage, the Wax Planet foam was still clinging away. Perfect! Interested to try it on a properly filthy car - I didn't have time to work out PIR from my new foam lance bottle so went 33ml product to 700ml in the foam lance.

Next product was TAC systems mystic bubble. Rarely talked about but shares a few things in common with Car Pro Reset which I love. Initial obvservations are that the product is used at the same dilution ratio, is equally foamy, smells like bubblegum (hence the name) which I really like, and is slicker (I rated Reset best for this so massively impressed. Seemed to rinse free, beading returned instantly. Much cheaper than Reset. Great stuff.


----------



## Tmj0701

Eturty said:


> Just washed the WO-WO towels, Mine have gone a bit crispy anypone else have this issue? I washed them on cold with microfibre detergent


Aim to wash mine tonight/tomorrow, did you dry them in the machine at all?


----------



## Carscope

Tmj0701 said:


> Aim to wash mine tonight/tomorrow, did you dry them in the machine at all?


No straight air dry, usually a good hard shake is all they need to fluff up, the wheel towers are fine though just the drying towels

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Time to see what the fuss is about

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N16k_W

Just ordered a Kranzle K1050TST


----------



## Walesy.

Picked up one of these 
https://www.iodetail.com/products/le-liquid-elements-a1000-v2-mini-nano-polisher


----------



## pt1

From Mitchell & king it bought a mini vacuum kit, hopefully come in handy for hard to reach areas.also some spray bottles, great value at 5 for £9.95.thought i would try some diamond seal too. Ordered yesterday, here today, great service as always 
















From country detailing supplies i bought some o.n.r and koch chemie quick&shine









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao

Walesy. said:


> Picked up one of these
> 
> https://www.iodetail.com/products/le-liquid-elements-a1000-v2-mini-nano-polisher


Looks decent mate.

Could you do a review of some sort over time?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

Bellaciao said:


> Looks decent mate.
> 
> Could you do a review of some sort over time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Sure mate, once I give it a go I will do a write up bud.


----------



## Tmj0701

Walesy. said:


> Sure mate, once I give it a go I will do a write up bud.


I second a write up, I'm tempted by one... maybe it's just the bright orange, can't resist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

Eturty said:


> Time to see what the fuss is about
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know many slated the marketing of beadmaker but, I really like it. It doesn't last long at all but the gloss and slickness are really good IMHO, I am keen to see your thoughts.

My wowo order arrived too, one alloy mitt, one alloy towel and a claybar, £11 delivered. I used an old halfords mitt for the wheels that was spanked and needed replaced so am delighted.


----------



## Walesy.

Tmj0701 said:


> I second a write up, I'm tempted by one... maybe it's just the bright orange, can't resist!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny..I wanted the V2 black at first, but the orange won my over in the end.

:lol:


----------



## Carscope

scooobydont said:


> I know many slated the marketing of beadmaker but, I really like it. It doesn't last long at all but the gloss and slickness are really good IMHO, I am keen to see your thoughts.
> 
> My wowo order arrived too, one alloy mitt, one alloy towel and a claybar, £11 delivered. I used an old halfords mitt for the wheels that was spanked and needed replaced so am delighted.


If I'm honest during this lockdown I've been doing a deep dive in the Obsessed garage YouTube channel. Matt has the charisma of a carrot but really knows his stuff. So I think I'm going to slowly make my way through his range and see what I think! I'm thinking of starting a thread about trying all the different bits and pieces as I try them what do you think?

Onto the bead maker, My car is coated so not bothered about protection just fancy using a drying aid every now and again, my understanding is if this works on both coated and waxed cars so I hope it fits the bill. The brake buster I bought as i fancied trying something outside of AF imperial and BH auto wheel.

Will update soon!

Cheers 
E

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao

Eturty said:


> If I'm honest during this lockdown I've been doing a deep dive in the Obsessed garage YouTube channel. Matt has the charisma of a carrot but really knows his stuff. So I think I'm going to slowly make my way through his range and see what I think! I'm thinking of starting a thread about trying all the different bits and pieces as I try them what do you think?
> 
> Onto the bead maker, My car is coated so not bothered about protection just fancy using a drying aid every now and again, my understanding is if this works on both coated and waxed cars so I hope it fits the bill. The brake buster I bought as i fancied trying something outside of AF imperial and BH auto wheel.
> 
> Will update soon!
> 
> Cheers
> E
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A thread would be good on the range as having a stab at certain products can be expensive for us in the UK 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperium

Got my first snow foam lance from Sam's Detailing.

I have got to say the packaging is very impressive.


----------



## pt1

Not a detailing product as such but an essential bit of kit at the minute 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimInBrum

I've just received some Melamine pads which I've used and worked well. I've just ordered some RaceGlaze sanitiser.. work has decided I need to go out to sites again unfortunately.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Anyone used Titan or Cloak?









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

A small delivery from PA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Charlies it looks like you have made the transition to one brand?.SJ.


----------



## Andyblue

AndyA4TDI said:


> Anyone used Titan or Cloak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


No, be interested in your thoughts as I've had my eye on trying them, really like Pure :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Picked them all up with 25% off, love Pure


----------



## atbalfour

CharliesTTS said:


> A small delivery from PA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:argie:


----------



## Bellaciao

CharliesTTS said:


> A small delivery from PA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent mate!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

stonejedi said:


> Charlies it looks like you have made the transition to one brand?.SJ.


Not quite m8..fast becoming a member of the PA junkies club though! :lol:


----------



## stonejedi

CharliesTTS said:


> Not quite m8..fast becoming a member of the PA junkies club though! :lol:


They make superb products:thumb:,just a bit on the expensive side,i might pick up a couple of things though when i whittle my collection down a bit more.SJ.


----------



## atbalfour

Imperium said:


> Got my first snow foam lance from Sam's Detailing.
> 
> I have got to say the packaging is very impressive.


I'm a fan of nice packaging and this is certainly that.


----------



## pt1

AndyA4TDI said:


> Anyone used Titan or Cloak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I have got cloak, it fills a little bit but really enhances the gloss, i think its great. Very easy to use too
Works great after pure
I just used diamond seal, thats nice to use also

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanRaven

Got a nice parcel today:



Decided that as I am correcting the car again, I may as well see if some updated polishes and pads would be nice to use as opposed to my original stuff...


----------



## Carscope

JoranRaven said:


> Got a nice parcel today:
> 
> 
> 
> Decided that as I am correcting the car again, I may as well see if some updated polishes and pads would be nice to use as opposed to my original stuff...


Slims?


----------



## nbray67

Just an ask lads, not a moan, but when you quote somebody's post, can you delete/remove the image link as the pages are full of original pics shared a few times over.

Not a moan as I said, just keeps the thread tidier :thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks

Moaner


----------



## garage_dweller

nbray67 said:


> Just an ask lads, not a moan, but when you quote somebody's post, can you delete/remove the image link as the pages are full of original pics shared a few times over.
> 
> Not a moan as I said, just keeps the thread tidier :thumb:


Sounds a bit like a moan 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanRaven

Eturty said:


> Slims?


Cleanyourcar


----------



## scottys.m3

Cartec polish and pads )))


----------



## nbray67

garage_dweller said:


> Sounds a bit like a moan
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A polite moan though yeah?


----------



## Bristle Hound

nbray67 said:


> A polite moan though yeah?


:lol:


----------



## garage_dweller

nbray67 said:


> A polite moan though yeah?


 a moan's a moan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st33ly

Eturty said:


> If I'm honest during this lockdown I've been doing a deep dive in the Obsessed garage YouTube channel. Matt has the charisma of a carrot but really knows his stuff. So I think I'm going to slowly make my way through his range and see what I think! I'm thinking of starting a thread about trying all the different bits and pieces as I try them what do you think?
> 
> Onto the bead maker, My car is coated so not bothered about protection just fancy using a drying aid every now and again, my understanding is if this works on both coated and waxed cars so I hope it fits the bill. The brake buster I bought as i fancied trying something outside of AF imperial and BH auto wheel.
> 
> Will update soon!
> 
> Cheers
> E
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just ordered all the products in his wash kit so will put a post up. I am itching to order the obsessed lance and microfiber towel kit and a few other things but the £270 on shipping and tax really really puts me off. I have tried to seek the lance from mosmatic UK and towels from else where but they are both different.

Keep us posted on your thoughts though.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Bought some near new amigo and some z8


----------



## Carscope

st33ly said:


> I just ordered all the products in his wash kit so will put a post up. I am itching to order the obsessed lance and microfiber towel kit and a few other things but the £270 on shipping and tax really really puts me off. I have tried to seek the lance from mosmatic UK and towels from else where but they are both different.
> 
> Keep us posted on your thoughts though.


I've done the maths and you can get the towels for less through the company US they must run their shipping differently, essentially all the 320gsm towels are the 'car wash towels' he sources all the towels from TRC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay

Sexy new purchases arrived today

The wax and HD Cleanse was from Mark at Morethanpolish and came 4 weeks earlier than planned :thumb:

Slims for the FSE


----------



## crxftyyy

leeandfay said:


> Sexy new purchases arrived today
> 
> The wax and HD Cleanse was from Mark at Morethanpolish and came 4 weeks earlier than planned :thumb:
> 
> Slims for the FSE


Someone's got deep pockets!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay

crxftyyy said:


> Someone's got deep pockets!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Did have before buying this more like :buffer:

Always wanted it, had a chance to buy it so brought it kind of deal


----------



## AB_

leeandfay said:


> Sexy new purchases arrived today
> 
> The wax and HD Cleanse was from Mark at Morethanpolish and came 4 weeks earlier than planned :thumb:
> 
> Slims for the FSE


One very expensive wax .. hope you enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## bigkahunaburger

It's nice to see a real photo of this rather than the stock ones. It looks so much better too. Please let us know how you find the wax.


----------



## Carscope

leeandfay said:


> Sexy new purchases arrived today
> 
> The wax and HD Cleanse was from Mark at Morethanpolish and came 4 weeks earlier than planned :thumb:
> 
> Slims for the FSE


You've got to do a write up for that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

leeandfay said:


> Sexy new purchases arrived today
> 
> The wax and HD Cleanse was from Mark at Morethanpolish and came 4 weeks earlier than planned :thumb:
> 
> Slims for the FSE


Let me know when its going in the Personal sales section, I will give you £50 for it lol. 

Nice though!


----------



## scottys.m3

How much is it then


----------



## crxftyyy

scottys.m3 said:


> How much is it then


If it's what I think it is, it's £2400

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Fair play though tbh 

When you go down the rabbit hole there’s no way out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

,2400???


----------



## crxftyyy

Imprezaworks said:


> ,2400???


Pretty sure









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Out of stock, damm.

Maybe next time :/


----------



## leeandfay

https://morethanpolish.com/product/zymol-vintage-glaze-623g/

Thats where I got it from

As far as I know these are not stocked. I had to wait for 2 weeks for this to be made

Thanks for the kind comments. Yes it is £2400 but again, it is something I have wanted for years and years. Im not into expensive watches but this is my kind of thing


----------



## nbray67

leeandfay said:


> https://morethanpolish.com/product/zymol-vintage-glaze-623g/
> 
> Thats where I got it from
> 
> As far as I know these are not stocked. I had to wait for 2 weeks for this to be made
> 
> Thanks for the kind comments. Yes it is £2400 but again, it is something I have wanted for years and years. Im not into expensive watches but this is my kind of thing


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Ha ha, love waxes but love nice watches even more.

I couldn't spend that much on a wax but hat's off to you for committing to the purchase.

I did the same a few years ago on a Tag Heuer Monaco Calibre 11 at £3.8k duty free as I'd admired one for yonks before getting the green light from the boss.

People balk at the price but when it's your money, it's your choice.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Jokes aside, fair play Indeed. 

Life's too short.


----------



## leeandfay

nbray67 said:


> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Ha ha, love waxes but love nice watches even more.
> 
> I couldn't spend that much on a wax but hat's off to you for committing to the purchase.
> 
> I did the same a few years ago on a Tag Heuer Monaco Calibre 11 at £3.8k duty free as I'd admired one for yonks before getting the green light from the boss.
> 
> People balk at the price but when it's your money, it's your choice.


I love how we have to ask our other halves if it's ok :lol:

When I said im not into watches what I meant was, I am but I can't admit another obsession because if I do I will become one track minded. I saw a Rolex Submariner Date in gold a few weeks ago and said to Fay, look how stunning this is.

I thought it'd be sub 10k then she said no way can you think o fit, its 30 f'in grand :lol:

Maybe if my numbers come up


----------



## Walesy.

Imprezaworks said:


> Jokes aside, fair play Indeed.
> 
> Life's too short.


Absolutely


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Was thinking I'd be reluctant to use that but see it's free refills so could get stuck in.
Not sure how many you could get out a pot but could end up working out not too bad on a per vehicle basis as a treat. Looking forward to seeing some results.


----------



## leeandfay

Tbh I won't be using this in our business and it is purely for friends and families cars we do for free but I reckon there's a fair few cars to get done in it. 

Free refills aren't exactly free as you pay over £200 to have it shipped off to them to have the pot cleaned and fixed if necessary, then refilled and sent back (6 weeks ish turnaround)

But I'll take that to own it.

Wonder if Fay will notice if I get Royale :lol:


----------



## pt1

I was going to upload a £3.50 brush but don't think i will now 
Enjoy using that wax 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

P21S High End from Amazon.de










Check this out


----------



## Fatboy40

tosh said:


> P21S High End from Amazon.de
> 
> Check this out


All that lovely German language, words like "bekant", and then they say "last but not least" :lol:


----------



## idrobbo

leeandfay said:


> https://morethanpolish.com/product/zymol-vintage-glaze-623g/
> 
> Thats where I got it from
> 
> As far as I know these are not stocked. I had to wait for 2 weeks for this to be made
> 
> Thanks for the kind comments. Yes it is £2400 but again, it is something I have wanted for years and years. Im not into expensive watches but this is my kind of thing


Fair play, with everything going on at the moment why not. Enjoy the experience.

On a whim last november I bought an XK8, because I wanted one and (after a little negotiation with SWMBO which was easier than I thought) I could.


----------



## leeandfay

FSE is sooo good I went and got a 10LTR tub - Great value. Works superbly on wheels 

Also, treated a very good friend of mine and someone who has thrown a hell of a lot of dealership business my way in the last 18 months and he owns a 1990 Ferrari so got him a pot of ITAL as a gift to say thanks. Morethanpolish again with rapid delivery ! Thanks Mark :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash

Used Fse for the first time last week and was very impressed, gave a lovely finish to my coated car.


----------



## lijongtao

AndyQash said:


> Used Fse for the first time last week and was very impressed, gave a lovely finish to my coated car.


Is it put on a wet or dry car Andy, how do you apply it?


----------



## AndyQash

I've been giving the Duraflex coating a little love in the last few weeks, washed with Reset which is now my favourite shampoo as it is so slick and a joy to use and finished with Fse, I used it on dry paintwork like a QD.


----------



## leeandfay

Fse is for us a game changer 

Water spotting issues are no more 

A superb product and fantastic on wheels


----------



## AndyQash

leeandfay said:


> Fse is for us a game changer
> 
> Water spotting issues are no more
> 
> A superb product and fantastic on wheels


Will try it on the wheels the next time I use it, they are gunmetal grey with diamond cut spokes, so will be interesting to see how they look.


----------



## pt1

leeandfay said:


> Fse is for us a game changer
> 
> Water spotting issues are no more
> 
> A superb product and fantastic on wheels


Will it effect the wax/lsp on the car?
Thanks

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

2 x 5L sprayers from Screwfix, one for garden, one for car.
Look decent but not tried yet.


----------



## Imprezaworks

I bought one the other day, £9?

Happy with it


----------



## pt1

A few bits from slims









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Been feeding my snow foam lance addition again! Also bought a glass towel to try out.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Shinemate EP801 G2
Sonus paint cleanser 
Shinemate heavy cut pad
Valet pro snow foam


----------



## Carscope

Finally got myself a water filter, big thanks to Mark at raceglaze for sorting it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Eturty said:


> Finally got myself a water filter, big thanks to Mark at raceglaze for sorting it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this the 7 litre version? Looking to order one myself.


----------



## Carscope

Kenan said:


> Is this the 7 litre version? Looking to order one myself.


Yes bud, mark suggested it for weekly washing of a car or two. Should last around a year. Measured my water and we have around 170ish ppm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Few more bits just arrived

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay

Few top ups arrived today - I'm not spending anymore this month (Apart from IDA Exams)


----------



## turbom

had a few bits from dodo juice arrive yesterday, 
Hog hair brush 40mm
Hog brush kit
Mellow yellow wheel cleaner x2
Clearley menthol window cleaner
Glass cloth
Fozzie wash mit.


----------



## minimadmotorman

Not my pic but I'm excited about this one!

Ordered an SGS-35 trigger to replace my cheapo one.










Also ordered a number of KKD Snow Foam Samples and some Devils Juice


----------



## Carscope

Give one of these spray bottles a try

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Eturty said:


> Give one of these spray bottles a try
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dual action?


----------



## J306TD

Few items delivered today









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Getting down to my last dregs of Tardis I thought I'd switch to try another brand in WP Taragone, hopefully this lasts me 5yrs like the Tardis did.

Also grabbed a Megs Ceramic Wax liquid as I'm liking how easy these liquid waxes are to apply/remove.


----------



## Carscope

minimadmotorman said:


> Dual action?


Yeah buddyy and weighted straw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

minimadmotorman said:


> Ordered an SGS-35 trigger to replace my cheapo one.


May I ask why an SGS35 (5000 psi rated) and not an SGS28 (4000 psi rated)?

What pressure washer do you have?

Alan W


----------



## potter88

Just got this out of Lidl's as a heads up peeps

£11.99 and supposedly fits karcher so will see if it fits my K4

Thought it will be ideal for arches and under chassis



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Last few PA bits for now:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

J306TD said:


> Few items delivered today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Where did you get the autosmart stuff from


----------



## J306TD

Imprezaworks said:


> Where did you get the autosmart stuff from


Had them from my local rep

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Not been buying anything recently as really not required but caved last week with a few things catching my eye...









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Brian1612 said:


> Not been buying anything recently as really not required but caved last week with a few things catching my eye...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I see you also get the BecauseRace box, Iv put the P3 lite on 2 wheels already. I assume it's a new product as can't find any reviews for it.


----------



## Fatboy40

Kenan said:


> ... Iv put the P3 lite on 2 wheels already. I assume it's a new product as can't find any reviews for it.


Nope, not new as it's been around for almost a year now I think.

From what I'm aware of treat it as a "light" coating, we're not talking CQUK 3.0 or Crystal Serum here.


----------



## Brian1612

Kenan said:


> I see you also get the BecauseRace box, Iv put the P3 lite on 2 wheels already. I assume it's a new product as can't find any reviews for it.


I did indeed. Was a good buy for what was included in this months box. It's not a massivly new product, Autoglanz as fatboy mentiones have been offering these ceramic coatings for around the year mark now. How did you find application?


Fatboy40 said:


> Nope, not new as it's been around for almost a year now I think.
> 
> From what I'm aware of treat it as a "light" coating, we're not talking CQUK 3.0 or Crystal Serum here.


Not so sure although performance will ultimately decide this. Having spoken to a few people & Mr Autoglanz himself, you can expect well in excess of 12 months if you are using the SP1 top coat every 2-3 months. Not something I will be able to test personally as I got it to use as an additional layer over KKD Revolve for the spokes & faces. The Autoglanz wheel coating is apparently very forgiving with a short cure time of a couple of hours so should suit me for applying this outdoors on a dry day.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Interesting that nobody has put up a review?

I found application easy enough, first time using a ceramic type coating. Didn't see any high spots or application lines and when cured out 2 Ciara of SP1. I'll out 2 2 coats on the wheels on the other side of the car to see if it changed durabily. Added a nice gloss to the wheels and am impressed so far. Used the On my last car used Fusso and that lasted a few years so expect this to be the same. 

I don't enjoy cleaning the wheels, so hope this helps.


----------



## Bellaciao

CharliesTTS said:


> Last few PA bits for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Effort mate!!!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

Brian1612 said:


> Not been buying anything recently as really not required but caved last week with a few things catching my eye...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Have you used the CYR Washpad yet. Ive heard good things even though its new and priced very well.


----------



## Brian1612

TakDetails said:


> Have you used the CYR Washpad yet. Ive heard good things even though its new and priced very well.


Not yet & looking at the weather for the weekend it's looking unlikely I'll get to use it 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

Brian1612 said:


> Not yet & looking at the weather for the weekend it's looking unlikely I'll get to use it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Ah okay! If you don't mind, get back to us on that. Don't really fancy the Meguairs lambs wool mitt I have.


----------



## VW STEVE.

Well got it Monday,Karcher K4 full control. Tried it earlier today when i washed the car seems good.:thumb: Built in Shampoo dispenser is a nice feature.


----------



## CharliesTTS

Fantastic service from Vyair, thanks to Chilly for the discount code!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

CharliesTTS said:


> Fantastic service from Vyair, thanks to Chilly for the discount code!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much was the discount code for, currently looking for a Di vessel


----------



## CharliesTTS

It was 10%, total including next day delivery was £86 for the 11L - includes the fittings as well.

:thumb:


----------



## Steveom2

Few new things to try  big thanks to clean and shiny for the rapid delivery 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

My hose reel has been dying for a while and spotted this in Lidl for £40, 25 meter hose and self retracting. I don't think it's as well made as a hose lock would be, but for half the price seems good to me.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

That's a lot of hose reel for the money Kenan. I would assume for that price it doesn't have a side-to side guide to lay the hose on but that's a bargain.


----------



## Kenan

GeeWhizRS said:


> That's a lot of hose reel for the money Kenan. I would assume for that price it doesn't have a side-to side guide to lay the hose on but that's a bargain.


You would assume wrong, it does have a guide


----------



## leeandfay

Another little order :argie:


----------



## Gafferinc

I bought the same hose last year and its been great so far. 3 year warranty, so definitely worth a go for the price


----------



## Steveom2

leeandfay said:


> Another little order :argie:


Stop showing off 😂


----------



## Imprezaworks

Didn't you guys used to own autoallure? Or am I getting mixed up..

Lee&fay.


----------



## leeandfay

Steve0rs6 said:


> Stop showing off 😂


:lol:If it comes across as that believe me it's not intended - I feel bad now lol



Imprezaworks said:


> Didn't you guys used to own autoallure? Or am I getting mixed up..
> 
> Lee&fay.


Yes that's us.

:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

Kenan said:


> My hose reel has been dying for a while and spotted this in Lidl for £40, 25 meter hose and self retracting. I don't think it's as well made as a hose lock would be, but for half the price seems good to me.


liking that :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai




----------



## Tmj0701

I received the 5 bottles in a mystery box from Waxpack - happy with the sam's ceramic boost as I'd had my eye on that!

Then some Gucci golden sprayers and a new snow foam dilution bottle from CleanYourRide.


----------



## reks

New flex


----------



## Carscope

Some new kwazar alkaline sprayers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Uh oh! Totally forgot I'd ordered this from AliExpress a month or so ago (a bargain at £9.77 delivered)! That's 5 snow foam lances I have now!










So along with the one below and this one I've also got an MTM PF22, an AutoBrite Direct PA lance and a Detailed Online Wide Filler lance.

I might have to do some back to back testing of them all!



minimadmotorman said:


> Been feeding my snow foam lance addition again! Also bought a glass towel to try out.


----------



## Cue

My Meg Ceramic Spray on Wax turned up today 
Bought some new application pads and MOP polishing pads, but not due until July


----------



## Imprezaworks

Extra gloss protection. Want to revisit.


----------



## garage_dweller

Eturty said:


> Some new kwazar alkaline sprayers


Is it just the pic or are they dark blue, I have the full set of colours but not seen that colour before

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira

where did you get this one from and how much? have you tried it?



minimadmotorman said:


> Been feeding my snow foam lance addition again! Also bought a glass towel to try out.


----------



## minimadmotorman

fabionvieira said:


> where did you get this one from and how much? have you tried it?


I got it from here £30 delivered (plus £2 for the glass cloth). However Blitz Detailing supply the same thing for £29.99 and are a forum sponsor.

I used the lance at the weekend with my Blitz Detailing snow foam sample I won on here, it seems very good.

I can't comment on it's longevity obviously yet!


----------



## Carscope

garage_dweller said:


> Is it just the pic or are they dark blue, I have the full set of colours but not seen that colour before
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No they're are dark blue.

Designed for alkaline products i believe.


----------



## potter88

Got myself a replacement hose due to my old one splitting on my K4. I've also been weighing up on what to get as a dryer (looked into Metrovac and BLO) but I've decided to save some money and got a cordless blower with lithium battery from Screwfix for £55



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Eturty said:


> No they're are dark blue.
> 
> Designed for alkaline products i believe.


Oh thanks, one to add to the collection. Where did you buy from if you don't mind me asking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

garage_dweller said:


> Oh thanks, one to add to the collection. Where did you buy from if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


High definition detail, I think 5 bottles are around £40 shipped, use codes HDD10 for 10% off  it's worth noting they aren't 360 sprayers, I assume it's because the rubber and brass weight cant stand up to alkaline fluids

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug

I bought a henry.
Now I can vacuum my car thats 170 miles away in pieces awaiting a respray. :lol:


----------



## garage_dweller

Eturty said:


> High definition detail, I think 5 bottles are around £40 shipped, use codes HDD10 for 10% off  it's worth noting they aren't 360 sprayers, I assume it's because the rubber and brass weight cant stand up to alkaline fluids
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found them on that site last night, sold out though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

garage_dweller said:


> Found them on that site last night, sold out though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably my fault sorry haha

You can get them direct from kwazar aswell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Eturty said:


> Probably my fault sorry haha
> 
> You can get them direct from kwazar aswell
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah no worries . Had a look on Kwazer but did t see them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

garage_dweller said:


> Ah no worries . Had a look on Kwazer but did t see them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.kwazar.co.uk/816/Alkaline-Applicators

Here you go bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Eturty said:


> https://www.kwazar.co.uk/816/Alkaline-Applicators
> 
> Here you go bud
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good man, thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caddy_chris

potter88 said:


> Got myself a replacement hose due to my old one splitting on my K4. I've also been weighing up on what to get as a dryer (looked into Metrovac and BLO) but I've decided to save some money and got a cordless blower with lithium battery from Screwfix for £55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you used the blower yet if so is it any good?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## crash486

Got to love Australian marketing.









Crash486


----------



## huddo

crash486 said:


> Got to love Australian marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crash486


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Walesy.

Just received this today, Aliexpress for £26 during a sale of some sort. 
Seems fairly accurate with the shim's supplied, post calibration. Will do for me, as it not used as a daily instrument.


----------



## Blackpaint

Walesy. said:


> Just received this today, Aliexpress for £26 during a sale of some sort.
> Seems fairly accurate with the shim's supplied, post calibration. Will do for me, as it not used as a daily instrument.


Have to keep us updated with how it works. Looking for one for doing a couple of cars and at this moment can't be pending larger amounts.


----------



## ENDA

Christmas has come early!


----------



## Steveom2

That’s a fine haul of products


----------



## J306TD

ENDA said:


> Christmas has come early!


Wow that's a serious deiivey there

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

Blackpaint said:


> Have to keep us updated with how it works. Looking for one for doing a couple of cars and at this moment can't be pending larger amounts.


I had a play today mate, calibrated it through the range and it worked well.

It detects Aluminium and Steel panels automatically, so no need to select or guess etc. Seems fairly accurate,

I calibrated it throughout the range (50,100,250,500 & 1000) then tested the car in various spots. 
Returned to the shims and it was more or less where I left off


----------



## Blackpaint

Walesy. said:


> I had a play today mate, calibrated it through the range and it worked well.
> 
> It detects Aluminium and Steel panels automatically, so no need to select or guess etc. Seems fairly accurate,
> 
> I calibrated it throughout the range (50,100,250,500 & 1000) then tested the car in various spots.
> Returned to the shims and it was more or less where I left off


Got a link to the same one?


----------



## Blackpaint

Bit the bullet on a Nilfisk D140. Significant upgrade from my C110 that has been trusty for over 5 years. Just lacking the power every now and then.


----------



## Walesy.

Blackpaint said:


> Got a link to the same one?


here you go bud
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33050404352.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.52a84c4dEhNfCt


----------



## Blackpaint

Walesy. said:


> here you go bud
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33050404352.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.52a84c4dEhNfCt


Top man!


----------



## atbalfour

Walesy. said:


> here you go bud
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33050404352.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.52a84c4dEhNfCt


Ah damn you Walesy :wall:

Another midnight impulse buy!!

How long did yours take to arrive?


----------



## Walesy.

atbalfour said:


> Ah damn you Walesy :wall:
> 
> Another midnight impulse buy!!
> 
> How long did yours take to arrive?


:lol::lol::lol:

2 weeks mate, they seem to be on the ball and get it out the door asap.

Full tracing provided from the day it leaves until the day it arrives at your door.


----------



## minimadmotorman

minimadmotorman said:


> Uh oh! Totally forgot I'd ordered this from AliExpress a month or so ago (a bargain at £9.77 delivered)! That's 5 snow foam lances I have now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So along with the one below and this one I've also got an MTM PF22, an AutoBrite Direct PA lance and a Detailed Online Wide Filler lance.
> 
> I might have to do some back to back testing of them all!


Gave it a go yesterday, was pretty decent, good foam at my usual dilution ratio bested by the PF22 obviously but handy for lance sealants etc which I don't want to gum up the PF22 with.


----------



## Sim

My hose reel has been playing up for a while, whichever connector I use on it has kept blowing off at the slightest movement, so I went to buy a new reel on Saturday.

The only ones left were the expensive wall mount ones, but then I spotted this. Gave it a try when I got home, and it's sorted the issue.

Bargain for less than £4


----------



## nbray67

Sim said:


> My hose reel has been playing up for a while, whichever connector I use on it has kept blowing off at the slightest movement, so I went to buy a new reel on Saturday.
> 
> The only ones left were the expensive wall mount ones, but then I spotted this. Gave it a try when I got home, and it's sorted the issue.
> 
> Bargain for less than £4


Where from Sim?

I need another of these as mine pees water out.


----------



## mackemforever

nbray67 said:


> Where from Sim?
> 
> I need another of these as mine pees water out.


I'm pretty sure I saw these in B&Q a few months back, might be worth checking to see if they still do them.


----------



## Itstony

*New arrivals today from Germany.*

7ltr & 1.5ltr. :thumb:


----------



## leeandfay

Top up


----------



## Blackpaint

Arrived nice and early this morning. A surprise considering most of my parcel deliveries come after 3pm. Now to find something to clean.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

Blackpaint said:


> Arrived nice and early this morning. A surprise considering most of my parcel deliveries come after 3pm. *Now to find something to clean. *
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


2 willing volunteers right there


----------



## planehazza

BH Cleanser Polish and BH Auto QD.

Looking forward to trying them, though I'm not at the point of needing to reapply my wax yet, so going to be a while before I need to apply the cleanser polish.


----------



## Blackpaint

bidderman1969 said:


> 2 willing volunteers right there


I got the feeling they thought it was their prize for scaring off the courier.. :lol:


----------



## noddy r32

Blackpaint said:


> Arrived nice and early this morning. A surprise considering most of my parcel deliveries come after 3pm. Now to find something to clean.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Two cuties there look like there are well loved :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour

Blackpaint said:


> Arrived nice and early this morning. A surprise considering most of my parcel deliveries come after 3pm. Now to find something to clean.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice one - have one myself and it's holding up pretty well despite the usage it gets.

The reel and cable tidy were the main reasons I went for it, just wish it wasn't so damn heavy lol.

Word of warning.. consider whether you want to use the more concentrated jet on the paintwork!


----------



## eddie bullit

DAS 6 pro, couple of pads, Scholl polish. Can't wait to get started:buffer:


----------



## Blackpaint

atbalfour said:


> Nice one - have one myself and it's holding up pretty well despite the usage it gets.
> 
> The reel and cable tidy were the main reasons I went for it, just wish it wasn't so damn heavy lol.
> 
> Word of warning.. consider whether you want to use the more concentrated jet on the paintwork!


Glad to hear it!

Yeah they were both part of why I went for it. Paid £169.99 delivered so got a bit of a bargain too. I was going to order the auto nozzle tonight so that's that decided. Not an issue I had with my 110 :lol:


----------



## Blackpaint

noddy r32 said:


> Two cuties there look like there are well loved :thumb:


They prefer spoiled :lol: Could both do with a trip to the groomers but hopefully soon!


----------



## Kenan

Ordered some magic sponges for a couple of quid off AliExpress, will keep me going for a while . . ,


----------



## BrummyPete

KC fse









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

Kenan said:


> Ordered some magic sponges for a couple of quid off AliExpress, will keep me going for a while . . ,


Im needing more, you got a link for those bud?


----------



## GeeWhizRS




----------



## Steveom2

Sold my lhr75e(hope I don't regret it)and bought this flex pxe80 kit

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Walesy. said:


> Im needing more, you got a link for those bud?


It was done in the app and I can't seem to generate a like so took some screen shots


----------



## Walesy.

Kenan said:


> It was done in the app and I can't seem to generate a like so took some screen shots


cheers bud!


----------



## GSVHammer

Bought myself a WORX WG518E Air Turbine Corded Leaf Blower, 2500 W, Black. For drying the car off


----------



## Eskay

Ive just fully kitted myself out. Vertool force drive, lake country cyan, tangerine and crimson pads, Menzerna 2400 and 3500, Tar remover, Korrosol, Upol slow dry, pad brush, 2 buckets with grit catchers, Pack of MFs.

Guess what I’m doing at the weekend!


----------



## huvo

Just Gyeon snow foam and bathe+ shampoo. Stocks running low.


----------



## bidderman1969

GSVHammer said:


> Bought myself a WORX WG518E Air Turbine Corded Leaf Blower, 2500 W, Black. For drying the car off


I'm trying convert my leaf blower for this purpose, going to need some tubing i think


----------



## nbray67

Eskay said:


> Ive just fully kitted myself out. Vertool force drive, lake country cyan, tangerine and crimson pads, Menzerna 2400 and 3500, Tar remover, Korrosol, Upol slow dry, pad brush, 2 buckets with grit catchers, Pack of MFs.
> 
> Guess what I'm doing at the weekend!


You'll love the Vertool.

Great polisher.


----------



## Blackpaint

Got myself 25 edgeless microfibres for £25 and a range of new Hex-logic pads to go with my current collection.

Have managed to flog my old pressure washer and foam lance as well as a set of roof bars for a Fiesta ST Ive not had for more than 3 and a half years :lol: So I better get ordering some more goodies to spend the rest of the cash.


----------



## RT1994

Blackpaint said:


> Got myself 25 edgeless microfibres for £25 and a range of new Hex-logic pads to go with my current collection.
> 
> Have managed to flog my old pressure washer and foam lance as well as a set of roof bars for a Fiesta ST Ive not had for more than 3 and a half years :lol: So I better get ordering some more goodies to spend the rest of the cash.


These edgeless microfibres are awful! I'd return them now if you haven't already used them, literally a one use cloth as they don't wash well so I only use them for door shuts and engine bay now.


----------



## Blackpaint

RT1994 said:


> These edgeless microfibres are awful! I'd return them now if you haven't already used them, literally a one use cloth as they don't wash well so I only use them for door shuts and engine bay now.


That bad? Cheers for the heads up. Might give some of them a use this evening and stick them in the wash. Come up rubbish and I'll put in for a return / refund. Wasn't expecting amazing quality for the price but would expect a good few washes before they degraded badly.


----------



## bidderman1969

Pity that they didn't include in the box which pad is which, especially as I wouldn't consider them to be "cheap" &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## Mo_42

Bought a short lance for my kranzle from in2detailing. Never heard of them before but it was the same one from the DW youtube video and it looks to bee good quality. Can't wait for it to turn up. Bbq needs a good clean and the cars too


----------



## Carscope

Mo_42 said:


> Bought a short lance for my kranzle from in2detailing. Never heard of them before but it was the same one from the DW youtube video and it looks to bee good quality. Can't wait for it to turn up. Bbq needs a good clean and the cars too


Ordered the exact same lance yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo_42

Eturty said:


> Ordered the exact same lance yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a kranzle too? Know where you can get quick releases for the hose? I had a look online but not sure if all m22 are the same as the karcher hd uses a similar fitting but different ID


----------



## Carscope

Mo_42 said:


> Do you have a kranzle too? Know where you can get quick releases for the hose? I had a look online but not sure if all m22 are the same as the karcher hd uses a similar fitting but different ID


Yes bud, got mine here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184307127862

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RT1994

Blackpaint said:


> That bad? Cheers for the heads up. Might give some of them a use this evening and stick them in the wash. Come up rubbish and I'll put in for a return / refund. Wasn't expecting amazing quality for the price but would expect a good few washes before they degraded badly.


Maybe I was a little harsh, they can only really be used for qd's and they're not great but I'm used to cloths from paragon or even the plush edgeless Koreans from in2detailing which still come up perfect after so many washes. I guess for a pound each cloth you can't go wrong but in my experience, I'd have put the money towards some better quality ones from somewhere else :thumb:


----------



## Blackpaint

RT1994 said:


> Maybe I was a little harsh, they can only really be used for qd's and they're not great but I'm used to cloths from paragon or even the plush edgeless Koreans from in2detailing which still come up perfect after so many washes. I guess for a pound each cloth you can't go wrong but in my experience, I'd have put the money towards some better quality ones from somewhere else :thumb:


Luckily the main use of these will be for products like that. Gave them a go last night buffing off leather conditioner and a general interior tidy up and cant comlain. When it comes to cloths for buffing polish and the likes Ive a selection that Ive had for a few years, like you say for these its worth investing more.


----------



## AndyQash

Some Amplify Detailing brushes, very, very soft and look good quality, thanks for the heads up on these, Brian.

Some Detailed Online Kreed air freshener, smells very nice, been using it around the house it's that good.

And 36 cloths from eBay, 70/30 split and so much softer and more plush than the current yellow Kirklands.


----------



## Carscope

AndyQash said:


> Some Amplify Detailing brushes, very, very soft and look good quality, thanks for the heads up on these, Brian.
> 
> Some Detailed Online Kreed air freshener, smells very nice, been using it around the house it's that good.
> 
> And 36 cloths from eBay, 70/30 split and so much softer and more plush than the current yellow Kirklands.


I've got the same brushes, I find them too soft for exterior use, but for interiors they're great for dusting on soft plastics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Interior use was the main reason I bought them, especially for the dials on the instrument cluster, piano black plastic around the satnav and the satnav screen, good to hear they work well for these uses.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Have you a link to the cloths please


----------



## AndyQash

Here you go, fella...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ultra-Pl...ZE-42x42cms-/392637185953?hash=item5b6affffa1


----------



## Imprezaworks

Thanks mate


----------



## Naddy37

Gallon of 'Adams Wheel & Tire Cleaner' from Prestege Car Care.

Already to decant into the bottle.


----------



## pt1

Got some KC fse, initial impressions are that it's very good









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

pt1 said:


> Got some KC fse, initial impressions are that it's very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


for me, the canyon sprayer on the FSE bottle is as comfortable to use as brushing your teeth with a brick


----------



## pt1

Eturty said:


> for me, the canyon sprayer on the FSE bottle is as comfortable to use as brushing your teeth with a brick


That's a freebie they chucked in with it so cant complain

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackpaint

Got a Nilfisk wet and dry for £49.99. Not going to win any awards but for the money it will be good for the cars and shed. Have a proper carpet cleaner with spot tool for more stubborn stains and a handheld dyson if I need more suction but it will do 98% of the time. 

Also got in my Polar blaster, ready to try out tomorrow. Paid £22.50 for it and sold my 5 year old cheap lance with my pressure washer for an extra £10 so £12.50 to upgrade to the blaster. Feels a good bit of kit.


----------



## Kenan

pt1 said:


> Got some KC fse, initial impressions are that it's very good


Are you using it as a spray on wipe off after washing and drying?


----------



## pt1

Kenan said:


> Are you using it as a spray on wipe off after washing and drying?


After washing and drying i used it on some water spots and dried on drips. Didnt use it over the full car

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo_42

got some chem guy pads, pad conditioner spray, new wash mit and some megs polish and compound
as the weather is cool and dry thought i'd get working on the paint


----------



## Steveom2

Few goodies from county detailing








Interested in trying the proportioner

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Steve0rs6 said:


> Few goodies from county detailing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interested in trying the proportioner
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I bought a few weeks back, useful little tool but haven't used it as much as I thought I would

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

I had sent an email to county to see if they can get the gallon size but no reply from them 🤷


----------



## Carscope

Steve0rs6 said:


> I had sent an email to county to see if they can get the gallon size but no reply from them 🤷


Yeah I've tried to contact them recently too, they must be flat out.


----------



## Carscope

Few more bits for testing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

dooka Original washpad & wheel mitt can't wait to use it, feels soo soft.


----------



## TakDetails

Eturty said:


> Few more bits for testing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a pal who recommended me Simplewax suds, he swears by it. 
Got to finish my ODK JET first.


----------



## Steveom2

TakDetails said:


> dooka Original washpad & wheel mitt can't wait to use it, feels soo soft.


You will love it 👌


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> Few more bits for testing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interested to hear how you go with the Mystic. It's without doubt my go-to now.


----------



## TakDetails

Steve0rs6 said:


> You will love it


had a go with it (washpad) this afternoon. 
Wow. How can something feel so smooth, slick and connected to paintwork and the suds aswell! 

Hard to beat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Eturty said:


>


Been on my list to try for a while


----------



## Kenan

Been procrastinating getting this for a while now due to my drive being in the sun. Delivered this morning and haven't stopped raining since


----------



## Steveom2

You’ve wasted your money,we’ve had summer now 😂


----------



## Kenan

Steve0rs6 said:


> You've wasted your money,we've had summer now


I think that may have been my fault


----------



## Carscope

Kenan said:


> Been on my list to try for a while


Me too! plan on using it to top jescar power lock


----------



## jcooper5083

Just a few new items recently ready for the next stage of the complete detail


----------



## TakDetails

jcooper5083 said:


> Just a few new items recently ready for the next stage of the complete detail


Looks more than a few 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcooper5083

TakDetails said:


> Looks more than a few
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well only went in looking for pads, backing plates and compounds and then decided I was going to do the whell arches and got carried away.....dont we all :wall:


----------



## TakDetails

jcooper5083 said:


> Well only went in looking for pads, backing plates and compounds and then decided I was going to do the whell arches and got carried away.....dont we all :wall:


I'm just as bad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao

TakDetails said:


> Looks more than a few
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Effort mate!!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Just a few bits from Clean and Shiny from the Wowo's sale. Wife knew about the Crystal sealant but not the others. Or the Gyeon prep that turned up yesterday when she was at work. Or the Bilt Hamber auto wheels that's on it's way. 









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Still waiting on my wowos stuff. You’d think they would send it via the eagles from lord of the rings the price they charge for shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Lexus-is250 said:


> Just a few bits from Clean and Shiny from the Wowo's sale. Wife knew about the Crystal sealant but not the others. Or the Gyeon prep that turned up yesterday when she was at work. Or the Bilt Hamber auto wheels that's on it's way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


You beat me to the crystal sealant, just went out of stock when I was ordering 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Eturty said:


> Still waiting on my wowos stuff. You'd think they would send it via the eagles from lord of the rings the price they charge for shipping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much was it?


----------



## Lexus-is250

pt1 said:


> You beat me to the crystal sealant, just went out of stock when I was ordering
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Sorry mate I just couldn't resist it at that price. Still have some left but I've never seen it on offer before.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Kenan said:


> How much was it?


Clean and shiny were £3.95?

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

6 quid I think, from wowos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Eturty said:


> 6 quid I think, from wowos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch, it's funny because if each product was a pound more you wouldn't care but when you see it in the postage


----------



## AndyQash

Crystal Sealant from CLEAN + SHINY arrived yesterday, looking forward to seeing how it goes on the wheels.


----------



## Lexus-is250

AndyQash said:


> Crystal Sealant from CLEAN + SHINY arrived yesterday, looking forward to seeing how it goes on the wheels.


Goes on easy. Wipes off the same.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Good to hear, wheels have been wearing Gyeon Rim for the last 12 months which has done very well, so will be good to see how CS compares.


----------



## Derekh929

AndyQash said:


> Good to hear, wheels have been wearing Gyeon Rim for the last 12 months which has done very well, so will be good to see how CS compares.


Keep me updated at I have Gyeon rim on my matte wheels done great


----------



## minimadmotorman

I've managed not to buy another snow foam lance thankfully!

I haven't bought anything this month actually. Need to get out in the garage and have a little stock take!

I quite fancy some coloured snow foam for a bit of fun but it all seems quite expensive for such small amounts.


----------



## Carscope

Finally got my K10, things a beast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao

Eturty said:


> Finally got my K10, things a beast
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you take a picture of the plate at the top of it?

ie the silver and black bit.

I have ways been interested to know it is a class 2 or a class 1 (electrical)

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

From https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/

LC HDO pads and MF one step

Thank You Nick from Excel
for samples of Scholl polishes 🙂


----------



## sharrkey

Kamikaze No4 Anti Aging
Kamikaze No1 shampoo 
Polish Angel Master Sealant

Plus I'm waiting on my WoWo delivery lol think I need help 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nbray67

sharrkey said:


> Kamikaze No4 Anti Aging
> Kamikaze No1 shampoo
> Polish Angel Master Sealant
> 
> Plus I'm waiting on my WoWo delivery lol think I need help
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Jeez sharrkey, that pic is huge!!

I only know because Neil Armstrong has just told NASA he can see it from wayyyyy up there!! :lol:


----------



## Carscope

Bellaciao said:


> Can you take a picture of the plate at the top of it?
> 
> ie the silver and black bit.
> 
> I have ways been interested to know it is a class 2 or a class 1 (electrical)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Here you go bud










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

nbray67 said:


> Jeez sharrkey, that pic is huge!!
> 
> I only know because Neil Armstrong has just told NASA he can see it from wayyyyy up there!! :lol:


Better get the wife on Tapatalk and send her some pics Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Few items from clean and shiny,great service,thanks 
Poka rack is excellent quality 
















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247

I received the large WW today. I had previously owned a set but returned them based on quality, they had sharp uncovered parts at the tip. Looking at this one, I can see similar but it is less obvious on the large. I used it today, it was certainly good for the barrels and in use at the correct angle, I cannot see the end on this one being an issue on the wheels concerned. I do think there is room for improvement though. I have placed it next to my AF large brush, don't think AF produce them now. Definitely prefer the synthetic approach. :thumb:

Still like my WOWO mitt as you can get fully behind the spokes but it will be useful at times.


----------



## Walesy.

shine247 said:


> I received the large WW today. I had previously owned a set but returned them based on quality, they had sharp uncovered parts at the tip. Looking at this one, I can see similar but it is less obvious on the large. I used it today, it was certainly good for the barrels and in use at the correct angle, I cannot see the end on this one being an issue on the wheels concerned. I do think there is room for improvement though. I have placed it next to my AF large brush, don't think AF produce them now. Definitely prefer the synthetic approach. :thumb:
> 
> Still like my WOWO mitt as you can get fully behind the spokes but it will be useful at times.


Let us know how the wear mate, I have had 2 sets of WW's now. Carbon collective and another brand, which I cant remember, and they all just fell apart to be honest.


----------



## shine247

Walesy. said:


> Let us know how the wear mate, I have had 2 sets of WW's now. Carbon collective and another brand, which I cant remember, and they all just fell apart to be honest.


I will try and make a point of actually using it. I have had that AF one a number of years and used it about 10 times. Wasn't keen on the real wool part. I have seen many say they were disappointed with WW's but there is a massive "following". However, I will try and give an unbiased opinion at some point, after all, I was not given it as a freebie if you know what I mean


----------



## Brian1612

Walesy. said:


> Let us know how the wear mate, I have had 2 sets of WW's now. Carbon collective and another brand, which I cant remember, and they all just fell apart to be honest.


Neither would be genuine wheel whoolies & that is why they have fallen apart. Genuine wheel whoolies come from a company called Braun Automotive. They are synthetic wool like the knock offs but durable carpet fibre. If you are buying or looking to buy real wheel whoolies, they will look like the one on the left with red fibres through it. No other company makes them so if they look different to these (older ones where all black but no longer produced) then they are knock offs & will be lucky to last a year. My genuine ones are 4+ years old & still going strong.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

Just ordered one of these,bloody expensive when you add the 5ah battery and charger,coming in at nearly £400,it's the same one that Matt from obsessed garage uses,has anyone else got one?
My thinking is if it is good at drying the car I will sell my big boi blowr if not I'll just use it for the garden

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## st33ly

^^^ I was thinking about one of these. I thought it was £250 but I was not including the 5.0 battery and charger. Matt and auto fanatic rave about it. Let us know how you get on. I have a Milwaukee shop blower with 5.0 battery and it does me just perfectly. I use it mostly to blow air out the wee difficult areas mostly.


----------



## Steveom2

st33ly said:


> ^^^ I was thinking about one of these. I thought it was £250 but I was not including the 5.0 battery and charger. Matt and auto fanatic rave about it. Let us know how you get on. I have a Milwaukee shop blower with 5.0 battery and it does me just perfectly. I use it mostly to blow air out the wee difficult areas mostly.


Will do 👍


----------



## Kenan

So I got myself, I mean my kids thoughtfully got me a Di vessel today for my birthday. It's a 6.6 litre from vyair, also got their TDS meter and a water flow meter from eBay

Then the postman brought me some snowfoam, fallout remover and a drying towel from DetailedOnline (3for2) . Looking forward to the weekend to try some of if out


----------



## RT1994

Kenan said:


> So I got myself, I mean my kids thoughtfully got me a Di vessel today for my birthday. It's a 6.6 litre from vyair, also got their TDS meter and a water flow meter from eBay
> 
> Then the postman brought me some snowfoam, fallout remover and a drying towel from DetailedOnline (3for2) . Looking forward to the weekend to try some of if out


Few nice deliveries :thumb: Where abouts did you find the 3 for 2? Been wanting to try some of their stuff for a while now


----------



## Kenan

RT1994 said:


> Few nice deliveries :thumb: Where abouts did you find the 3 for 2? Been wanting to try some of their stuff for a while now


Just use the code DW3FOR2 at the checkout, I had to reload the checkout a few times before the discount code box appeared. You then get the cheapest product free and free shippingon everything.


----------



## pt1

Received a few items today









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mackemforever

Needed some new wash mitts, and knowing that the bog standard Simoniz Microfibre mitts from tescos are regarded as being pretty damn good I went to have a look for them.

Found they're half price at the moment, £2 each, so I may have ordered 20 of them!

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/272481543

Linked above if anybody wants to pick some up.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Good shout mackemforever. Added one to tomorrow’s shopping delivery. 👌


----------



## jcooper5083

A few more top up bits arrived today after placing the order yesterday with Slims Detailing - always great service and after getting some advice on the DA usage I decided to get some more pads to help with the process and rather than the standard Chemical Guys Hex Logic I went for the Chemical Guys Hex Logic Quantum so will get a good view of the difference in the standard and latest release.

Also, can never go wrong with Koch Chemie FSE quick detailer. Never had a QD as good, especially at removing water spots.


----------



## Steveom2

Another delivery from clean and shiny








Still reeling that big discounts were given on wowo's a couple of days after purchasing, just my luck 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

Ego 5800 leaf blower with 5ah battery and rapid charger 
Hoping that I can also use on the car so then I will sell my bigboi pro r,I will post my results when I can









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Steve0rs6 said:


> Ego 5800 leaf blower with 5ah battery and rapid charger
> Hoping that I can also use on the car so then I will sell my bigboi pro r,I will post my results when I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If its anything like my dewalt DCV100 which I use with one of my 5ah batteries it'll be ok, but won't be as good as your bigboi

its handy, as I use a lot of DeWalt things, so the batteries just clip right over, but even with these specs:
Weight: 1.8 kg
Airflow Volume: 168m³/hr
Airflow Speed: 179 mph
Sound Level: 85 dB
Vibration Level: 1.5 m/s²
3-Speed Switch & Variable Trigger
Reversible Transmission

I think it will be good, but won't replace your mains blower

edit:

just took a look at their spec. it looks like a beast!


----------



## nbray67

Steve0rs6 said:


> Another delivery from clean and shiny
> Still reeling that big discounts were given on wowo's a couple of days after purchasing, just my luck
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've had an Exfoliblock in my cart numerous times to replace my clay mitt.

Let me know your thoughts on it when you get round to using it please Steve.

Thanks. Neil.


----------



## Steveom2

nbray67 said:


> I've had an Exfoliblock in my cart numerous times to replace my clay mitt.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts on it when you get round to using it please Steve.
> 
> Thanks. Neil.


Will do Neil 👍 although I seem to spend more time buying stuff than using them 😂


----------



## nbray67

Steve0rs6 said:


> Will do Neil 👍 although I seem to spend more time buying stuff than using them 😂


Don't we all Steve!!

I've got more QD's than I can shake a stick at and now looking at the Anachem Hybrid QD!!!!!!

Why, I've no idea but it's new and supposed to be good so that's a good enough reason in my book.

1st dibs on the Exfoliblock should you come to sell it soon unused :thumb::lol:


----------



## TakDetails

Late to the party with these.

Armageddon was £10 off @ WaxPlanet.co.uk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD

Messaged local franchisee Simon at 3PM and picked up from his at 5PM. Great price and easy service









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco

Woopah.


----------



## bidderman1969

as i was watching it, thought id make an offer.......



















offer accepted, not overly impressed with the packing, especially as it arrived nothing like the picture.....














































inside the packaging









the whole lot went straight in to the washing machine, all pretty soft and fluffy, suppose you get what you pay for


----------



## garage_dweller

Think I’d be raising that with the seller as the pic shows a completely different product


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Steve0rs6 said:


> Ego 5800 leaf blower with 5ah battery and rapid charger
> Hoping that I can also use on the car so then I will sell my bigboi pro r,I will post my results when I can
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


@Steve0rs6 I call dibbs if you're selling the BigBoi Pro R :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash

garage_dweller said:


> Think I'd be raising that with the seller as the pic shows a completely different product
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recently bought some and it states on the ad that they now come in plain packaging, mine came as 3 bags of 10 plus a bag of 6.

Mine were in great condition, with no different coloured bits, but they did have have the same coloured bits of fluff on them, so like bidderman they all went in the wash and once dried they are super soft and fluffy.


----------



## jcooper5083

Cole_E91 said:


> Woopah.


Now thats a purchase - love it. Was this one of the bundle kit buys?


----------



## nbray67

These beauties arrived today. Thanks to Alex (Ads_ClioV6)

Been after the Fuzion and Souveran for some time now so looking forward to trying these out this week.

The holy grail that is Zymol Glasur still evades my grasp though, always pops up when I'm skint but these 2 will do for now.


----------



## Imprezaworks

He's a good guy.

Nice collection.


----------



## nbray67

Imprezaworks said:


> He's a good guy.
> 
> Nice collection.


I know Dan.

I've bought quite a few bits off Alex over the years.

Always great prices and well packaged.


----------



## stonejedi

Alex is one of the good guys:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## pt1

nbray67 said:


> These beauties arrived today. Thanks to Alex (Ads_ClioV6)
> 
> Been after the Fuzion and Souveran for some time now so looking forward to trying these out this week.
> 
> The holy grail that is Zymol Glasur still evades my grasp though, always pops up when I'm skint but these 2 will do for now.


I bought a few items from him, great guy. I nearly went for that fuzion. The crystal mist and souveran are lovely to use

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

AndyQash said:


> I recently bought some and it states on the ad that they now come in plain packaging, mine came as 3 bags of 10 plus a bag of 6.
> 
> Mine were in great condition, with no different coloured bits, but they did have have the same coloured bits of fluff on them, so like bidderman they all went in the wash and once dried they are super soft and fluffy.


guess you got yours from the same place then?


----------



## AndyQash

Yes fella... I had a £5 voucher from eBay, so they were a bargain at £21 delivered.

Trying to colour code my cloths, so going to use them for the interior.


----------



## bidderman1969

AndyQash said:


> Yes fella... I had a £5 voucher from eBay, so they were a bargain at £21 delivered.
> 
> Trying to colour code my cloths, so going to use them for the interior.


made an offer of £20, wish i had a voucher too now :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AndyQash

At 55p / 56p a cloth, that is a good price considering the quality isn't to bad.


----------



## Kenan

Got a tote to put stuff in when Machin polishing the car on the drive (garage is set back)


----------



## Kenan

Recently found these going spare, they are hard cases designed for mobile printers big perfect for the machine polishers


----------



## bidderman1969

AndyQash said:


> At 55p / 56p a cloth, that is a good price considering the quality isn't to bad.


exactly what i thought, :lol:

will see what its like on paintwork, but like you, thought about just using them for the interior


----------



## Carscope

bidderman1969 said:


> exactly what i thought, :lol:
> 
> will see what its like on paintwork, but like you, thought about just using them for the interior


I've used kirklands for years on interior and engines who a would you recommend these towels?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0bov

Got some Car pro Elixir detailing spray, autoglanz rebound, 8 below, some Mfs, suede applicators and some my strips with magnets in them!


----------



## AndyQash

Eturty said:


> I've used kirklands for years on interior and engines who a would you recommend these towels?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would recommend them for interiors and engine bays, as for paintwork, I only use my Gyeon Bald and Soft wipes and my TRC Eagle towels for that.

I believe they are a higher GSM than the Kirklands, 350GSM if I remember correctly, so a deeper pile on the fluffy side and they are super soft.

If you like, you can DM me your name and address and I'll post you one out free of charge and you can make your own mind up.


----------



## bidderman1969

Eturty said:


> I've used kirklands for years on interior and engines who a would you recommend these towels?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can't remember what my microfibre towels are nows, maybe i should get some decent ones and stick to them


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Something wrong in this picture 
The orange liquid is Slick & Suds!


----------



## Fatboy40

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Something wrong in this picture
> The orange liquid is Slick & Suds!


I thought something looked very wrong and that bottle was Slick and Suds.

The smell of Slicks and Suds is soooooo good, it triggers some deep memories of my childhood, but I stopped using it as there are better shampoos that cost a lot less (Adams's Shampoos > Poorboys Slick and Suds).


----------



## A&J

yeah and the left one also isnt profesional polish!!!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Fatboy40 said:


> I thought something looked very wrong and that bottle was Slick and Suds.
> 
> The smell of Slicks and Suds is soooooo good, it triggers some deep memories of my childhood, but I stopped using it as there are better shampoos that cost a lot less (Adams's Shampoos > Poorboys Slick and Suds).





A&J said:


> yeah and the left one also isnt profesional polish!!!


Yes guys , PB told me the left one (pro polish label ) is Slick and suds , smell like baby shampoo with peaches

and the right one is Slick & Wax but the colour changed overtime beacuse Contains carnuba


----------



## NorthantsPete

Excited to try these, i was going to go sonax glass cleaner but someone said just grab this one instead for £3.. just tried it on the kitchen door and yep looks good, forehead mark gone easily.


----------



## NorthantsPete

If this is anything as good as the compounds Im in for a treat

Max gloss, glaze wax and puck (got a DA but prefer pucking my waxes... ooer!)


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Steveom2

Steve0rs6 said:


> Ego 5800 leaf blower with 5ah battery and rapid charger
> Hoping that I can also use on the car so then I will sell my bigboi pro r,I will post my results when I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Steve0rs6 said:


> Ego 5800 leaf blower with 5ah battery and rapid charger
> Hoping that I can also use on the car so then I will sell my bigboi pro r,I will post my results when I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A little update on the ego 5800 blower,washed the wife's m140i and dried with the blower,it's very impressive and did a great job,is it as good as my pro r? probably not but certainly can't justify keeping the blo r

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

A few bits from Clean + Shiny 

Gyeon Iron, Tar, Prep and Vinyl Cleaner

Also, stocked up on a few towels

Gyeon Soft Dryer, Waffle Dryer, Bald Wipes and Soft Wipes.


----------



## Carscope

Finally perl came back in stock so got a litre of that as well as a litre of big out to try, also ditching the lambs wool and switching Microfibre. Sick of having to brush out a merino mitt like a Bond villain









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Interested to hear your thoughts on the Incredipad, Eturty...seriously thinking about investing in a couple.


----------



## Steveom2

AndyQash said:


> Interested to hear your thoughts on the Incredipad, Eturty...seriously thinking about investing in a couple.


Dooka is much better IMO
Sorry eturty


----------



## Kenan

Steve0rs6 said:


> Dooka is much better IMO
> Sorry eturty


Iv got both and much preferred the madness mitt. Then I found out you need to brush and since doing it I'm on the fence.

Either way I think both are great.


----------



## Carscope

Will give it a go hopefully this weekend and will feedback!


----------



## AndyQash

Kenan said:


> Iv got both and much preferred the madness mitt. Then I found out you need to brush and since doing it I'm on the fence.
> 
> Either way I think both are great.


So, does the Incredipad need brushing to get rid of any trapped dirt, or is it just to keep it in good condition?


----------



## nbray67

AndyQash said:


> Interested to hear your thoughts on the Incredipad, Eturty...seriously thinking about investing in a couple.


I've had and sworn by the Incredimitt for years Andy but switched to the CG Bear Claw pad a few weeks ago, I have to maintain it by washing it out and 'grooming' it after every wash but it's what I did to the Incredimitt anyway.

The Bear Claw holds so much more product and glides lovely across the paint. I only opted for this as the Osha wash pad is quite hefty in price, this was less then a tenner delivered and I've no complaints.


----------



## wayne451

nbray67 said:


> I've had and sworn by the Incredimitt for years Andy but switched to the CG Bear Claw pad a few weeks ago, I have to maintain it by washing it out and 'grooming' it after every wash but it's what I did to the Incredimitt anyway.
> 
> The Bear Claw holds so much more product and glides lovely across the paint. I only opted for this as the Osha wash pad is quite hefty in price, this was less then a tenner delivered and I've no complaints.


I have a few of them myself and love them, the Bbear Claw is the ACC145 but I've a few of the ACC110 and they're great too, albeit a bit smaller and synthetic.

I was shocked when a few people on here were panning the Bear Claw mitt after the first use saying it was too heavy!?! Must have arms like Pee-wee Herman? Think one guy even said he'd bin his but a few said they'd never use it again!?!


----------



## AndyQash

Thanks for the advice, Neil...I have been using the Gyeon Smoothie for the last 12 months, but it doesn't seem as soft as when it was brand new, so looking to try something else. 

I have a Bear Claw mitt, but I haven't used it yet as I didn't like the dry feel of it straight out of the packet, I understand this is going to change when wet but it kind of put me off.

I will give the CG Bear Claw a go on the next wash and see how it goes.

I was of the same thinking regards the Osha, as much as I would like one, I just cant justify the best part of £40 for a delivered Osha.

So, what is the thinking behind the grooming of the Incredimitt and Bear Claw, is it to clean or just to keep the mitt / pad in good condition?


----------



## Carscope

Bought this PF22 to replace my now broken PA Lance, kinda annoying as my PA Lance was only a year old, I bought and replaced the gauze and it still didn't work either

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

AndyQash said:


> So, does the Incredipad need brushing to get rid of any trapped dirt, or is it just to keep it in good condition?


No, it's the dooka that needed brushing.

The Incredimitt just get rinsed and dried.


----------



## Kenan

wayne451 said:


> I was shocked when a few people on here were panning the Bear Claw mitt after the first use saying it was too heavy!?! Must have arms like Pee-wee Herman?


I like mine, but does hold more water than other Iv used hense people saying it was heavy. I just have my spinach so I can use it


----------



## Steveom2

Kenan said:


> No, it's the dooka that needed brushing.
> 
> The Incredimitt just get rinsed and dried.


Never needed to brush my OSHA ever


----------



## Kenan

Steve0rs6 said:


> Never needed to brush my OSHA ever


I had never done it, then read people saying it's required so did mine the other day. Was much softer after, bit like when I do the dog


----------



## Gas head

I've got these winging their way from the states - 
Very good service so far from Xtreme Solutions in NJ, polite, very fast e mails by return
Lets hope the products are good to use also?

Exterior Essentials Kit	1.0 
Interior Essentials Kit	1.0 
LVR 404 Helios Polishing Glaze 1.0 
LVR 357 ****** Wax 1.0





Have to wait to see how much tax I'm going to be stung for by HMRC


----------



## AndyQash

A few more bits from Clean + Shiny and Prestige Car Care.

Looking forward to trying the Adam's Shampoo, hope it is as good as everyone says.

Now I have it in my hands, I'm not sure about the TRC Smitten Interior Mitt, even with the tabs on the inside it feels way too big on your hand, but we'll see.


----------



## atbalfour

Whoops 

A couple of tried and tested and a few new ones to try.


----------



## Carscope

I’m not mad in BH new packaging 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao

atbalfour said:


> Whoops
> 
> A couple of tried and tested and a few new ones to try.


Keep me up to date on the Essence and spider pads as have been to there are great together but not took the plunge yet due to price.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

That In2detailing email, couldnt resist 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Bellaciao said:


> Keep me up to date on the Essence and spider pads as have been to there are great together but not took the plunge yet due to price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I'd been putting it off but was reading more reviews last night and took the plunge, car will most likely be coated with Cancoat, Moonlight or the Polish Angel Primer/Cosmic combo and deliberating whether to do an IPA wipedown first.

@Eturty - I have the opposite opinion of the packaging actually. For me it brings the brand into the 21st century. BH has always been function over form and about time the packaging does justice to the quality of products within.


----------



## Carscope

I kinda liked the old science lab look


----------



## nbray67

First Dooka products venture -


----------



## AndyQash

I see you have taken the plunge, Neil...let me know just how good they are.

I have an Incredimitt sat in my Clean + Shiny basket at the moment, just waiting on some other products to come back in stock.


----------



## Steveom2

nbray67 said:


> First Dooka products venture -


You know it makes sense 👍


----------



## Bristle Hound

One of these in preparation to cleaning the caravan :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Bristle Hound said:


> One of these in preparation to cleaning the caravan :thumb:


Bargain that Col.


----------



## Downward

This wet and dry vac with blower
https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb350vac-1300w-16ltr-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-240v/36516

Bit windy today to try it out on the car.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## st33ly

^^^^epic Scangrip grip purchase mate. I have the detailing kit and it has come in handy so many times. Especially the head torch. I fancy getting the sun match 8 but not sure if it would be anything above the sun match three I have. How much was the bonnet light and where did you get it all from? 

Cheers


----------



## atbalfour

st33ly said:


> ^^^^epic Scangrip grip purchase mate. I have the detailing kit and it has come in handy so many times. Especially the head torch. I fancy getting the sun match 8 but not sure if it would be anything above the sun match three I have. How much was the bonnet light and where did you get it all from?
> 
> Cheers


Intercash professional has them on offer atm!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

st33ly said:


> ^^^^epic Scangrip grip purchase mate. I have the detailing kit and it has come in handy so many times. Especially the head torch. I fancy getting the sun match 8 but not sure if it would be anything above the sun match three I have. How much was the bonnet light and where did you get it all from?
> 
> Cheers


Yes I like the head torch I use it always and the Bonnet light is my fav too
I prefer the white LED like Bonnet light is more comfortable for eyes , I bought 
the Scangrip from local dealer and Bonnet light cost me around £140 
You can see here in the link when I use it for interior


__
http://instagr.am/p/CBTUuRIAagq/


----------



## spyk3d

Treated myself to the BH twins.


----------



## minimadmotorman

Something serious and something fun!


----------



## sharrkey

Couple of snow foams to try out and decon shampoo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carscope

sharrkey said:


> Couple of snow foams to try out and decon shampoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I love that decon shampoo, one of my favourite products now


----------



## sharrkey

Eturty said:


> I love that decon shampoo, one of my favourite products now


Do you find it more effective using in snow foam gun and then applying with 2 bucket, needing something good to strip back to base ceramic with minimal effort lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## P2K

Bilt Hamber Surfex HD, got it for £21.90 inc postage, last week cheapest I could find was £50ish.

Don't actually need it at the moment but didn't want to pay a ridiculous price when I did


----------



## Carscope

sharrkey said:


> Do you find it more effective using in snow foam gun and then applying with 2 bucket, needing something good to strip back to base ceramic with minimal effort lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I do both, around 100 - 150ml in a snow foam Lance followed by 50 - 75ml in a bucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

P2K said:


> Bilt Hamber Surfex HD, got it for £21.90 inc postage, last week cheapest I could find was £50ish.
> 
> Don't actually need it at the moment but didn't want to pay a ridiculous price when I did


I dropped on for £17.33 on Amazon, it's out of stock at the minute but it looks like you can pre-order still.


----------



## Imprezaworks

It's 17 most places for 5l. Postage on top.


----------



## The Sheriff

Happy Birthday to me! Flex PXE 80


----------



## P2K

The Sheriff said:


> Happy Birthday to me! Flex PXE 80


Nice, very nice 👍


----------



## P2K

Imprezaworks said:


> It's 17 most places for 5l. Postage on top.


I paid £17.95 plus £3.95 p&p from Clean Your Car on Ebay.
Didn't even realise it was Clean Your Car, just saw it and jumped in 😂


----------



## AndyQash

A few more bits from Clean + Shiny 

Gyeon Water Spot

Gyeon Bathe

Kwazar Mercury 500ml

Incredimitt

Microfiber Applicators


----------



## alfajim

Ordered some drill brushes and foam cones.


----------



## 350Chris

Decided to add another polisher to the arsenal as well as a polish top up...next job in should save some time for machine and pad swapping


----------



## Imprezaworks

Just bought sone of this, always fancied trying it. Think it's legit through amazon? I read another thread saying people have bought it

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007FR41QA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_aoo.EbZG7RTSK


----------



## idrobbo

Looks like Amazon are sending it out, so shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Have you used it


----------



## nbray67

AndyQash said:


> A few more bits from Clean + Shiny
> 
> Gyeon Water Spot
> 
> Gyeon Bathe
> 
> Kwazar Mercury 500ml
> 
> Incredimitt
> 
> Microfiber Applicators


Ahhh, I see you went with the Incredimitt then Andy.

You'll love this, I only changed as it was years old.


----------



## nbray67

Imprezaworks said:


> Just bought sone of this, always fancied trying it. Think it's legit through amazon? I read another thread saying people have bought it
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007FR41QA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_aoo.EbZG7RTSK





idrobbo said:


> Looks like Amazon are sending it out, so shouldn't be any problem.


Definitely legit Dan as it's via Bilt Hamber.

Good price as it incl's delivery.


----------



## scooobydont

nbray67 said:


> Definitely legit Dan as it's via Bilt Hamber.
> 
> Good price as it incl's delivery.


Agreed, great price and good product.


----------



## AndyQash

nbray67 said:


> Ahhh, I see you went with the Incredimitt then Andy.
> 
> You'll love this, I only changed as it was years old.


Yes, thought I'd give it a go, Neil...there's a lot more room inside the mitt once it's on the hand when compared to my Gyeon Smoothie, which to be honest I don't like but, I'm not going to condemn it before its even seen a bucket of water, fitment aside I'm sure it'll do a great job.


----------



## P2K

Got home today and my Surfex HD had arrived but more importantly I was very excited to have received my prize from the Detailing World YouTube channels Dodo Juice Back To Basics prize draws.

I received Dodo Juice -
Crudzilla - TFR
Apple iFoam - Snowfoam
Total Wipeout - APC
Snowcomotion - Snow foam lance
Hog Hair Detailing Brush.

Happy days, just need a bit of half decent weather.

Thank you Randomlyset, the rest of the Detailing World Team and Dodo Juice :argie:


----------



## J306TD

Had these today from Richard @detailR









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Got some P&S interior express to try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vectra

Just bought EZ Car care Gentleman's Club - Luxury Car Care Shampoo - 5 Litres
Hope it is a pure shampoo and not a wash and wax.


----------



## crxftyyy

vectra said:


> Just bought EZ Car care Gentleman's Club - Luxury Car Care Shampoo - 5 Litres
> Hope it is a pure shampoo and not a wash and wax.


I saw this release then checked the description. Seems identical to their cherry bomb shampoo, and a 250:1 dilution put me right off. Wasn't impressed at all with cherry bomb

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunc2610

Just took delivery of some Car Pro Reset and Bilt Hamber Auto Foam, never used the Reset before and not used Auto Foam for years, so keen to get using. Waiting on some Cosmic Sprit (nearly three weeks now!!), so kind of holding off until I get that!


----------



## AndyQash

Dunc2610 said:


> Just took delivery of some Car Pro Reset and Bilt Hamber Auto Foam, never used the Reset before and not used Auto Foam for years, so keen to get using. Waiting on some Cosmic Sprit (nearly three weeks now!!), so kind of holding off until I get that!


On first use Reset became my favourite shampoo, it's incredibly slick and a pleasure to use.


----------



## alfajim

car chem 5 litres of shampoo, car chem tester set and some big red towels off ebay.


----------



## Kenan

20 paragon microfibres for £15 delivered, seem nice enough for the money. Then £30 of plusher microfibres from Wax Planet. So that's me microfibres sorted for a while.

I needed new microfibres as I was using panel wipe after machine polishing and one of my older microfibres was causing scratches so had a huff and binned the lot


----------



## AndyQash

Kenan said:


> 20 paragon microfibres for £15 delivered, seem nice enough for the money. Then £30 of plusher microfibres from Wax Planet. So that's me microfibres sorted for a while.
> 
> Was using panel wipe after machine polishing and one of the microfibres was causing scratches so had a huff and binned the lot


Which ones did you bin, Kenan...I was going to place an order for some buffing cloths and one of their big drying towels from Paragon?


----------



## Kenan

AndyQash said:


> Which ones did you bin, Kenan...I was going to place an order for some buffing cloths and one of their big drying towels from Paragon?


I binned my olds ones before ordering the new stuff from paragon and wax planet to replace.

I only ordered the 40x40 220msg microfibres from paragon, worked out cheaper to order off eBay. I'd say they supply a few detailing company's from the look of some of their products.


----------



## Kenan

AndyQash said:


> Which ones did you bin, Kenan...I was going to place an order for some buffing cloths and one of their big drying towels from Paragon?


Iv rewritten my post, made sense in my head lol


----------



## AndyQash

Cheers, Kenan...I understand now :thumb:


----------



## TakDetails




----------



## Imprezaworks

Ordered the surfex to try. Went halves with a lad who has a cleaning business so 2 and a half litres for like £9


----------



## Carscope

Got some angel wax clarity and H2GO and well as an EZ detail brush small


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Angelwax Vision, Clarity and H2GO are next on my list, I had them in my Slim's basket this morning but decided to hold off for a few weeks, already spent too much this month


----------



## Carscope

AndyQash said:


> Angelwax Vision, Clarity and H2GO are next on my list, I had them in my Slim's basket this morning but decided to hold off for a few weeks, already spent too much this month


The struggle is real! i must have 7 - 8 full baskets with various retailers.


----------



## Kenan

Eturty said:


> The struggle is real! i must have 7 - 8 full baskets with various retailers.


I find if you do this and wait a few days they will send you a discount code to complete the sale


----------



## Carscope

Kenan said:


> I find if you do this and wait a few days they will send you a discount code to complete the sale


Yeah man i love that haha, most of the time DW covers it anyway.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

From https://www.garagetherapy.co.uk Thank You Maz


----------



## pt1

MAXI-MILAN said:


> From https://www.garagetherapy.co.uk Thank You Maz


Lots of hype around Gt Products, you will have to share your thoughts on them 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

pt1 said:


> Lots of hype around Gt Products, you will have to share your thoughts on them
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Sure I will do :thumb: GT Decon Shampoo what I need and when I saw the price of Triple kit I ordered it .


----------



## budgetplan1

Gonna polish off the Graphene coating on my daily, go with a proven favorite for me.

Have Miyabi + Zipang on 2 of our cars, STEK PPF + Kami Surface Film Coat on another, may as well be consistent and Kamikaze-ize the 4th. Had Miyabi + ISM 1.0 on this car from new, got 25 months, 42k hard miles outta that before giving Graphene a go for the last 13 months. We'll see if Miyabi + ISM 2.0 can surpass the Miyabi + ISM 1.0 combo; this car ain't worth Zipang...it get's the snot beat outta it and is often ignored for a month or 2.

4 years, 20-25 different coatings on a variety of vehicles and I think (hope) I'm done chasing Unicorns.


----------



## Alan W

budgetplan1 said:


> 4 years, 20-25 different coatings on a variety of vehicles and I think (hope) I'm done chasing Unicorns.


I hope not! 

Who's going to test all the new ceramic products that come out in future if it's not you budgetplan1? :lol:

Alan W


----------



## budgetplan1

Alan W said:


> I hope not!
> 
> Who's going to test all the new ceramic products that come out in future if it's not you budgetplan1?
> 
> Alan W


I arrived home yesterday to find that I've somehow made it on the newsletter list for our local 'Council on Aging'...perhaps it's a hint that I'm getting to old for this stuff


----------



## Alan W

budgetplan1 said:


> I arrived home yesterday to find that I've somehow made it on the newsletter list for our local 'Council on Aging'...perhaps it's a hint that I'm getting to old for this stuff


:lol: You're never too old! 

Detailing is where you retreat to from the stresses and strains of everyday life and helps you relax and unwind. 

Alan W


----------



## crxftyyy

budgetplan1 said:


> Gonna polish off the Graphene coating on my daily, go with a proven favorite for me.
> 
> Have Miyabi + Zipang on 2 of our cars, STEK PPF + Kami Surface Film Coat on another, may as well be consistent and Kamikaze-ize the 4th. Had Miyabi + ISM 1.0 on this car from new, got 25 months, 42k hard miles outta that before giving Graphene a go for the last 13 months. We'll see if Miyabi + ISM 2.0 can surpass the Miyabi + ISM 1.0 combo; this car ain't worth Zipang...it get's the snot beat outta it and is often ignored for a month or 2.
> 
> 4 years, 20-25 different coatings on a variety of vehicles and I think (hope) I'm done chasing Unicorns.


Very very keen to see how these are. Have a box of coatings to play with, current fave is Gyeon Syncro or CQUK and Gliss combo

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turnspleen

Bought a few days ago now and still not had the chance to use any of it yet. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Turnspleen said:


> Bought a few days ago now and still not had the chance to use any of it yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use the BB at 10:1 in the IK for good foaming if you plan on using it for that dude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turnspleen

Eturty said:


> Use the BB at 10:1 in the IK for good foaming if you plan on using it for that dude
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes that was the intention to see what it's like. What colour do you recommend is best to use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Turnspleen said:


> Yes that was the intention to see what it's like. What colour do you recommend is best to use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For the IK? I use the grey as its a good middle ground.


----------



## budgetplan1

crxftyyy said:


> Very very keen to see how these are. Have a box of coatings to play with, current fave is Gyeon Syncro or CQUK and Gliss combo
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


My CQ UK 3 + Gliss V2 vehicle is doing very well, its eating CSL/EXOV4 for lunch in a limited maintenance scenario.

Syncro was absolutely nutty for me when I tried it, craziest & most entertaining water behavior of any coating I've used. Unfortunately, that kinda wore off within 4-5 months. Gyeon really should sell Skin as a separate product, would be a real treat. Has silicone in it I believe which contributes to the feel and performance...and perhaps unfortunately plays into its diminished longevity as well. How has Syncro treated you over the long haul?


----------



## Turnspleen

Eturty said:


> For the IK? I use the grey as its a good middle ground.


Cheers mate will give that a go. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Nanolex Ultra Wash pad & had to try Polish Angel Cosmic Shampoo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cuffy

Needed some leather care after using all mine up on the dining chairs. Couldn't resist trying the sonax wax at £7









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao

Cuffy said:


> Needed some leather care after using all mine up on the dining chairs. Couldn't resist trying the sonax wax at £7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Where did you purchase Sonax for £7?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuffy

Bellaciao said:


> Where did you purchase Sonax for £7?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


In2detailing 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## idrobbo

Received my Race Glaze water filter today, may get to try it tomorrow weather permitting.

I will only be using it for final rinse. Do I use it after wash but before applying wet coatings (e.g. Detailed Online SiO2 Gloss Detailer, Turtlewax etc), or rinse after wash normally then apply coatings and rinse with filtered water? TIA.


----------



## canada16

Didnt want to pay 150.00 for a spot cleaner so bought the end attachement for a henry extractor. Fits perfect on my wet dry vac, so saved myself 150.00 
Only cost £8.00 on the Bay of E's 
I need a full top up as I am only a weekend guy so most of my stuff is a year old and getting very low. So will be spending about 150.00 to replenish my stuff and move away from Autoglym and megs and try some Gtec and Coch stuff.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

idrobbo said:


> Received my Race Glaze water filter today, may get to try it tomorrow weather permitting.
> 
> I will only be using it for final rinse. Do I use it after wash but before applying wet coatings (e.g. Detailed Online SiO2 Gloss Detailer, Turtlewax etc), or rinse after wash normally then apply coatings and rinse with filtered water? TIA.


It takes the place of drying. I'm unfamiliar with those products but if you were using Gyeon Wet Coat or Bouncer's Bead Juice, I would rinse normally, apply the spray and rinse coating, spray to activate and then do your final rinse.

Or, if you are using a QD style product, final rinse and then either use your QD as a frying aid (if suitable for that) or give it a bit of towel down before using your QD.

You can final rinse and leave the car but I prefer to give it a bit of a dry and then apply my QD or topper, which in my case is Overcoat.


----------



## Ghostrider

Back to the roots: :argie:


----------



## Kenan

Picked up a bucket lid for my Meguire's was bucket, currently £3.20 at Halfords.

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/c...meguiars-black-snap-on-bucket-lid-351758.html


----------



## stonejedi

Got home from work and my wife had a present for me as it's are wedding anniversary today.... a rupes long neck,I'm a very happy man.






















































.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blademansw

Very nice (and Happy Anniversary)


----------



## blademansw

Couple of goodies arrived today (its en EP803)


----------



## Imprezaworks

Ghostrider said:


> Back to the roots: :argie:


Where did you get that from. Nice wax that.


----------



## Bellaciao

Bought two of these for the carpets and boot. Just used it on the car and brilliant! Great for pet hairs too.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

stonejedi said:


> Got home from work and my wife had a present for me as it's are wedding anniversary today.... a rupes long neck,I'm a very happy man.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely a keeper then SJ?


----------



## P2K

That is some anniversary present there fella :thumb:

Congratulations on the anniversary and Rupes. :argie:


----------



## stonejedi

nbray67 said:


> Definitely a keeper then SJ?


Yes she is mate,16 years married and counting:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi

P2K said:


> That is some anniversary present there fella :thumb:
> 
> Congratulations on the anniversary and Rupes. :argie:


Thank you mate.SJ.


----------



## Bellaciao

stonejedi said:


> Got home from work and my wife had a present for me as it's are wedding anniversary today.... a rupes long neck,I'm a very happy man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations   

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostrider

Imprezaworks said:


> Where did you get that from. Nice wax that.


Got it from www.autochem.nl
Made my day that he has a few left.


----------



## MDC250

Topping up the TDG supplies.

Some Tobacco Vanille pre wash and Blueberry wheel cleaner. The pre wash smells amazing


----------



## Andyblue

stonejedi said:


> Got home from work and my wife had a present for me as it's are wedding anniversary today.... a rupes long neck,I'm a very happy man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Andyblue said:


> Congratulations mate :thumb:


Thanks mate:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Steveom2

I do like the new style boxes,much better than the original ones 👍congratulations on your present and anniversary 👏


----------



## stonejedi

Steve0rs6 said:


> I do like the new style boxes,much better than the original ones 👍congratulations on your present and anniversary 👏


Cheers mateI also agree with you Steve that its a much more sturdier storage option compared to the fabric offering:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## AndyQash

A few bits ready for when I coat the glass and a small 12 inch Wheel Woolie.

There were some CarPro 500gsm towels as well but they were not up to standard.

Lovely present, SJ...bet you were chuffed to bits with that.


----------



## Carscope

AndyQash said:


> A few bits ready for when I coat the glass and a small 12 inch Wheel Woolie.
> 
> There were some CarPro 500gsm towels as well but they were not up to standard.
> 
> Lovely present, SJ...bet you were chuffed to bits with that.


Got the same kit works great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Good to hear, fella...only glass coating I've applied before was G1 which I thought was a bugger to remove, so hoping this is a little easier.


----------



## Carscope

AndyQash said:


> Good to hear, fella...only glass coating I've applied before was G1 which I thought was a bugger to remove, so hoping this is a little easier.


Yeah I find these sealant style glass coatings are much easier to work with over the coating style ones, also they slowly fade rather then just fail like a coating

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Just bought sone 50cal to use again. Looking forward to it.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## AndyQash

Liking those quick release, angled lances, Maxi...need to get myself some of those in time for winter, they look perfect for doing the underside of the car.


----------



## sharrkey

Old school Kamikaze Sponge  seriously soft























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AnthonyUK

Bought some Polar blast, wash and seal while it is reduced in price. 
I tried it this morning and pleased with the results for quick services washes.


----------



## noddy r32

sharrkey said:


> Old school Kamikaze Sponge  seriously soft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Can I please ask where you purchased this from


----------



## stonejedi

AndyQash said:


> A few bits ready for when I coat the glass and a small 12 inch Wheel Woolie.
> 
> There were some CarPro 500gsm towels as well but they were not up to standard.
> 
> Lovely present, SJ...bet you were chuffed to bits with that.


Cheers Andy:thumb:...I was well surprised mate:argie:..SJ.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Autoglym tyre gel. Wanted megs but this seems better?.
Bilt hamber qd. 
Some scented dash plastic spray.


----------



## autonoob

I did not buy it, my friend just sends me this coating spray.


----------



## Andyblue

autonoob said:


> I did not buy it, my friend just sends me this coating spray.


Good to have a friend like that :thumb:

Mine just seem to want to borrow my stuff


----------



## Cookies

Well, not technically bought today, but delivered today, a bottle of Mr Seal from The Car Salon. Cracking stuff.










Cheers,

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

noddy r32 said:


> Can I please ask where you purchased this from


My Kamikaze detailer gave it to me on Saturday, maybe because it was my birthday lol

I'm just waiting on ultimate finish getting the new sponges in










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## noddy r32

sharrkey said:


> My Kamikaze detailer gave it to me on Saturday, maybe because it was my birthday lol
> 
> I'm just waiting on ultimate finish getting the new sponges in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thankyou mate I know there had problems with the old one :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Cookies said:


> Well, not technically bought today, but delivered today, a bottle of Mr Seal from The Car Salon. Cracking stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


While since I used mine but remember it being good on glass, plastics etc very easy on and off, good stuff indeed.


----------



## Cookies

MDC250 said:


> While since I used mine but remember it being good on glass, plastics etc very easy on and off, good stuff indeed.


Totally agree mate. Really nice product to use.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

I've held off as long as I could. Birthday present incoming :thumb:


----------



## Ctreanor13

Cookies said:


> Well, not technically bought today, but delivered today, a bottle of Mr Seal from The Car Salon. Cracking stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Only learnt recently that the car salon is only 5 mins away from the girlfriend's house! Very handy


----------



## sharrkey

noddy r32 said:


> Thankyou mate I know there had problems with the old one :thumb:


Ohh what was the problem with them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cookies

Ctreanor13 said:


> Only learnt recently that the car salon is only 5 mins away from the girlfriend's house! Very handy


It's 5 mins from my mum's too...???

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Ctreanor13 said:


> Only learnt recently that the car salon is only 5 mins away from the girlfriend's house! Very handy





Cookies said:


> It's 5 mins from my mum's too...???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Wow!!!!!!!

So your mum is Ctreanor13's girlfriend.

Small world hey Niall? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Naddy37

5litres of anti-bac, 5litres of glass cleaner and a upholstery sponge.

Hand sanitiser was a freebie


----------



## Ctreanor13

Cookies said:


> It's 5 mins from my mum's too...???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


If we're talking about the same one (in Irvinestown) she lives in Ederney.


----------



## Cookies

Ctreanor13 said:


> If we're talking about the same one (in Irvinestown) she lives in Ederney.


My home place is Ballinamallard, so yep, same place. I have got to know Stephen too from buying bits and pieces over the years from him, and he's a real gent.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Picked up a cheap magnetic light strip to help with lighting up my detailing shelves as there's no power in the barn, work an absolute treat and are motion activated so you can leave them on and they flick on when you enter the garage. USB rechargeable too so no batteries. For 10 quid I highly recommend them



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao

Eturty said:


> Picked up a cheap magnetic light strip to help with lighting up my detailing shelves as there's no power in the barn, work an absolute treat and are motion activated so you can leave them on and they flick on when you enter the garage. USB rechargeable too so no batteries. For 10 quid I highly recommend them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look no to bad mate, do you have a link?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Bellaciao said:


> Look no to bad mate, do you have a link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/383595896505

Here you go bud, you can get them cheaper but I think they are battery powered

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upcoming

just purchased the DAS-6 PRO DUAL ACTION POLISHER and Koch Chemie Polish System 250ml Kit. Looking forward to trying this out, first time with dual action!


----------



## Imprezaworks

Be great. Got my das pro kit the other week.


----------



## Carscope

Dooka wheel mitt to replace my flexipads one which is a little too big


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Tyre, glace and crema from m&k..had a Few little extras thrown in too. Brilliant service as usual
Thanks john 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

On offer for 20 quid on amazon at the moment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

I find the surfex brilliant.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Carscope

Nice delivery from motorgeek

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

I've had a couple of days of madness and finally took the plunge on a Blo Air GT and some stuff from in2detailing. 

Empty Pro Spray Bottle With Dilution Markings (947ml) × 3
Black/Gold Tolco Acid Resistant Trigger Spray × 3
Gtechniq C6 Matte Dash AB (Anti Bacterial) 100ml 
TAC Systems Mystic Bubble pH Neutral Shampoo - 500ml
Scholl Concepts Navy Blue Spider Polishing Pad (Heavy Cutting) - 145mm
Waxplanet Eight Below Snow Foam Concentrate - 1000ml
Scholl Concepts Purple Spider Polishing Pad (Medium-Heavy Cutting) - 145mm 
Country Microfibre Cutting Pad - 5 inch
Thick Korean Microfibre Wash Pad (Blue)
TAC Systems Shinee Wax


----------



## GSVHammer

atbalfour said:


> I've had a couple of days of madness and finally took the plunge on a Blo Air GT and some stuff from in2detailing.
> 
> Empty Pro Spray Bottle With Dilution Markings (947ml) × 3
> Black/Gold Tolco Acid Resistant Trigger Spray × 3
> Gtechniq C6 Matte Dash AB (Anti Bacterial) 100ml
> TAC Systems Mystic Bubble pH Neutral Shampoo - 500ml
> Scholl Concepts Navy Blue Spider Polishing Pad (Heavy Cutting) - 145mm
> Waxplanet Eight Below Snow Foam Concentrate - 1000ml
> Scholl Concepts Purple Spider Polishing Pad (Medium-Heavy Cutting) - 145mm
> Country Microfibre Cutting Pad - 5 inch
> Thick Korean Microfibre Wash Pad (Blue)
> TAC Systems Shinee Wax


I used my TAC Systems Shinee Wax for the first time this week. Easy on and off. Car seemed to show better gloss the day after application, but that could have been just better weather. Beading is very good as well. Walking back to the car last night after shopping and even the wife says the car looks shiny. :thumb:


----------



## Kenan

Picked up the Sealey LED360CM as was having trouble seeing the paint condition of my car on the drive when machine polishing. I can now happily see all my swirls and scratches DOH

Really is a nice big of kit, wasent happy paying £46 for it, but now I have it and have tried it out think its worth the money.


----------



## atbalfour

Kenan said:


> Picked up the Sealey LED360CM as was having trouble seeing the paint condition of my car on the drive when machine polishing. I can now happily see all my swirls and scratches DOH
> 
> Really is a nice big of kit, wasent happy paying £46 for it, but now I have it and have tried it out think its worth the money.


It's a good light you'll be happy with it.


----------



## atbalfour

GSVHammer said:


> I used my TAC Systems Shinee Wax for the first time this week. Easy on and off. Car seemed to show better gloss the day after application, but that could have been just better weather. Beading is very good as well. Walking back to the car last night after shopping and even the wife says the car looks shiny. :thumb:


Yeah excellent product by the sounds of it, been waiting for somewhere to re-stock for a while now. Adds some serious gloss according to the reviews.

I'm also going to try to mix some with BSD as I think it'll play quite nicely.


----------



## Carscope

Big meguiars delivery today, I'm only interested in the hyper dressing so the rest will be for sale on in the personal sales section










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Did the rest come free with the dressing ha ha


----------



## Carscope

Imprezaworks said:


> Did the rest come free with the dressing ha ha


I wish man! the person i bought it from wouldn't split it up so i just bought it all. figured some other guy son here could use it or ill stick it on eBay. Listing is now up in the personals.


----------



## Cookies

Not today, but on Friday, I bought some TNT from The Car Salon. I was over at my mums, so decided to pop in.

Cheers

Cooks









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Cookies said:


> Not today, but on Friday, I bought some TNT from The Car Salon. I was over at my mums, so decided to pop in.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Interesting that. Have you used it yet? I'm after something and looking at T1, PERL, etc. alternatives.

Cheers.


----------



## Diastolic

Just got some fusso coat, and a makita DPO600Z


----------



## sharrkey

Kamikaze sponge and black ninja microfibres, not impressed with the black ninja edges are poorly cut and ruff to touch































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Citromark

I called over to direct hoses yesterday to pick up a hose reel and 15m hose along with a stubby trigger gun , 900mm lance and multi angle nozzel. I must say the service was fantastic and would recommend them without a doubt . 

Mark


----------



## Carscope

Picked up a few more small lights for the cabinets and shelves



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

Eturty said:


> Picked up a few more small Laotian actuated lights for the cabinets and shelves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


liking the organisation :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash

bidderman1969 said:


> liking the organisation :thumb:


Me too, cracking set up :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash

sharrkey said:


> Kamikaze sponge and black ninja microfibres, not impressed with the black ninja edges are poorly cut and ruff to touch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I had the same issue with the Grey in2detailing and Grey CARPRO cloths, makes you wonder if these are all coming from the same factory.


----------



## Carscope

sharrkey said:


> Kamikaze sponge and black ninja microfibres, not impressed with the black ninja edges are poorly cut and ruff to touch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How are the sponges?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev999

AndyQash said:


> I had the same issue with the Grey in2detailing and Grey CARPRO cloths, makes you wonder if these are all coming from the same factory.


Yes Ali express


----------



## sharrkey

Eturty said:


> How are the sponges?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not had a chance to try out yet as the weather is miserable yet again in Scotland, did get to try out the 1st version kamikaze sponge on wife's car the other day. 
Seriously soft and produces great foam on the paintwork, not grabby at all and actually felt more user friendly in hand than my usual Gyeon wash mit.

The new one is designed to wash the flats of the car with the flat side and dimpled side for sides of car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rob D 88

Eturty said:


> Picked up a few more small lights for the cabinets and shelves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eturty you have gone in all guns blazing in only a few months of being on here! You must not have a Mrs!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## atbalfour

Rob D 88 said:


> Eturty you have gone in all guns blazing in only a few months of being on here! You must not have a Mrs!
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


Saving going well Henri? :thumb:


----------



## dreamtheater

2 x Wo wo Drying Clothes
1 x Wo wo Clay BAr
1 x Wo wo Wheel Mitt
1 x Wo wo Lambs Wool Wash Mitt
1 x Autoglanz Vision +
1 x Autoglanz Uber Schwarz
1 x Autoglanz Cola Air Freshener

Have already used the Uber Schwarz and looking to see how it lasts. Will write a review on this once I see how long it lasts.


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> Saving going well Henri? :thumb:


Hahah wel they were only a few quid I guess  luckily mrs doesn't have an account here lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New2Bubbles

Eturty said:


> Picked up a few more small lights for the cabinets and shelves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apologies if this has been asked before ( I did search but no luck) but where did you buy the Black wall units from?
Thanks


----------



## atbalfour

So my Blo Air GT arrived today. All I can say is that it is a significant upgrade on my modified pet dryer, which has served me well and is being taken by a family member.

I didn't expect the difference to be quite as big - very very powerful and mobile unit.


----------



## Carscope

New2Bubbles said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before ( I did search but no luck) but where did you buy the Black wall units from?
> Thanks


Hi Bud, its a US pro unit. i don't really recommend it though. pretty cheap feeling


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Ran out of BH Cleanser Fluid at the weekend and was getting some bits from RS so added a bottle of IPA. 
£16 for a litre not the cheapest but decent enough and happy to pay a little extra from a trusted brand. 5L of 20% will last me years.


----------



## Carscope

Little order arrived over the last few days

Bilt hamber korrosol 5L
Bilt hamber auto wheel 5L
Angelwax Vision
Garage therapy Decon shampoo


----------



## Kenan

Picked up the following from Car-Chem

Lockdown - sealant
Tyre Gel
Snowfoam
Ceramic Suds
Super Suds Shampoo

Got a discount code for sharing/liking a post on Facebook so got the above for £23 delivered. Bit of a bargain, don't need any shampoo but wanted to try these 2 for a while.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Got the Halfords noodle mitt whilst I was in there as I wanted to try one out.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Kenan said:


> Picked up the following from Car-Chem
> 
> Lockdown - sealant
> Tyre Gel
> Snowfoam
> Ceramic Suds
> Super Suds Shampoo
> 
> Got a discount code for sharing/liking a post on Facebook so got the above for £23 delivered. Bit of a bargain, don't need any shampoo but wanted to try these 2 for a while.


Good haul there for the money.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Picked up a motorcycle wheel stand for when I Decon and coat my wheels soon. Must say as nice as the polar stand looks for 15 quid this is a better option for something I'll only use a few times a year

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Little top up of CarPro Reset










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue

Eturty said:


> Picked up a motorcycle wheel stand for when I Decon and coat my wheels soon. Must say as nice as the polar stand looks for 15 quid this is a better option for something I'll only use a few times a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks good :thumb:

Where did you get it from ?


----------



## Carscope

Andyblue said:


> That looks good :thumb:
> 
> Where did you get it from ?


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motorcyc...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Kenan

Eturty said:


> Picked up a motorcycle wheel stand for when I Decon and coat my wheels soon. Must say as nice as the polar stand looks for 15 quid this is a better option for something I'll only use a few times a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What size wheel do you think this would take?


----------



## Carscope

Kenan said:


> What size wheel do you think this would take?


Its about 23cm wide so not sure. The rollers sit proud so you may have some overlap but wont matter


----------



## Kenan

Eturty said:


> Its about 23cm wide so not sure. The rollers sit proud so you may have some overlap but wont matter


Will watch with interest for when you have used them


----------



## AndyQash

Yesterday had a trip over to see, Marcus at Direct Hoses, picked up a lance extension for the short trigger gun and whilst there the guys made me a 2.5m length of hose with a 1/4 inch quick release on one end and a Nilfisk quick connect on the other.

This hose now lets me use the Nilfisk tools like the patio cleaner and dirt blaster nozzle whilst using the Direct Hoses 15m hose.

Once again, great service from the guys.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Some utility dual density MF from Amazon.


----------



## Dunc2610

I added some BH Auto-Wheel, Koch Chemie fse, soft99 glaco ultra and soft99 glass compound to my product collection along with a Raceglaze 7ltr di vessel!


----------



## Brian1612

Some deliveries over the last few days. Custom 3d printed brush holders for the wheel bucket are really useful, especially for the smaller brushes.
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao

Brian1612 said:


> Some deliveries over the last few days. Custom 3d printed brush holders for the wheel bucket are really useful, especially for the smaller brushes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Lovely 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Are the brush holders a one off, Brian...or are they available to buy?


----------



## pt1

Some wolfgang fuzion,fancied some for years, finally pulled the trigger. Bought from a dw member 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

pt1 said:


> Some wolfgang fuzion,fancied some for years, finally pulled the trigger. Bought from a dw member
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Still not used mine as yet, hopefully this week, just need the sun off the blooming drive for a couple of hours so I can get it properly washed.


----------



## pt1

nbray67 said:


> Still not used mine as yet, hopefully this week, just need the sun off the blooming drive for a couple of hours so I can get it properly washed.


Its a really nice wax,had a play with it yesterday.probably the easiest and fuss free to remove that i have used. Have fun 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37

Goodies direct from Autoglym. Got a couple freebies too :argie:


----------



## Brian1612

AndyQash said:


> Are the brush holders a one off, Brian...or are they available to buy?


Was an ad on FB which I've linked below 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/526...49441275217933/?sale_post_id=1549441275217933

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Naddy37 said:


> Goodies direct from Autoglym. Got a couple freebies too :argie:


Let us know how you get on with the Instadry... seems like a step backwards from twisted loop microfibre but there must be a reason Autoglym are persisting with it :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash

Brian1612 said:


> Was an ad on FB which I've linked below
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/526...49441275217933/?sale_post_id=1549441275217933
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Thanks Brian


----------



## Kenan

atbalfour said:


> Let us know how you get on with the Instadry... seems like a step backwards from twisted loop microfibre but there must be a reason Autoglym are persisting with it :thumb:


I picked one up a while ago, works quite well but doesn't leave the paint totally dry and you have to wring it out. If you were doing multiple cars it would work well, I use it if I going to be washing a panel a few times. I much prefer my twisted Korean twisted for a maintenance wash.


----------



## bsbxl

My newest acquisition, a Monello Maestro blower:










I haven't used it yet as I am also waiting for a Kranzle Hd7/122TS to arrive...

bsbxl


----------



## vsideboy

Auto Finesse Avalanche Snow Foam
Car Gods Perseus Tar Remover
Halfords MEDO 8ml Hanging Glass Jar Mystic Black Air Freshener


----------



## uruk hai

Detailed Online.

Waterless wash and wax
Lava Snow foam V2
Nano Sealant (Can't wait to use it :thumb


----------



## pt1

Eight below, some microfibers and 2 bottles of shinee wax from in2detailing, brilliant service as usual  couldn't believe how quick the shinee wax went out of stock, probably because it won the test on forensic detailing the other day. Got some sonax extreme protect and shine npt from euro car parts, rude not to for £7.39









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Bent quick release lance:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07Q6P67TR/


----------



## jameshar73

Kenan said:


> Picked up the Sealey LED360CM as was having trouble seeing the paint condition of my car on the drive when machine polishing. I can now happily see all my swirls and scratches DOH
> 
> Really is a nice big of kit, wasent happy paying £46 for it, but now I have it and have tried it out think its worth the money.


Hi,
Does this work well in daylight? Been thinking of picking one up but I do not work from my garage and not all lights seem to do that well in daylight.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete

pt1 said:


> Eight below, some microfibers and 2 bottles of shinee wax from in2detailing, brilliant service as usual  couldn't believe how quick the shinee wax went out of stock, probably because it won the test on forensic detailing the other day. Got some sonax extreme protect and shine npt from euro car parts, rude not to for £7.39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


interested to see a scratche dor marred panel and then the shinee on there...


----------



## Imprezaworks

Would you use the sonax instead of the wax?.

On car parts for less at 7.39 so may invest if not for my car but the betters half's


----------



## pt1

Imprezaworks said:


> Would you use the sonax instead of the wax?.
> 
> On car parts for less at 7.39 so may invest if not for my car but the betters half's


You can do, Its a sealant, apply to bare paint and you can get 6 months out of it.you get just about the best beading possible with it too. Application is fine and it looks great but i find removal a real chore.i usually just top it with bsd, great combo

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Cheers.


----------



## Kenan

jameshar73 said:


> Hi,
> Does this work well in daylight? Been thinking of picking one up but I do not work from my garage and not all lights seem to do that well in daylight.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Evening, just been out in the drive using it. Works well in daylight, has three different light output settings. Have used it on overcast days, evenings and in direct (bit not strong) sunlight and each time has enabled me to get a better view of the paint work. Forensic Detailing on Facebook did a review which would be worth watching.


----------



## jameshar73

Kenan said:


> Evening, just been out in the drive using it. Works well in daylight, has three different light output settings. Have used it on overcast days, evenings and in direct (bit not strong) sunlight and each time has enabled me to get a better view of the paint work. Forensic Detailing on Facebook did a review which would be worth watching.


Brilliant thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyRuxpin

Finally buckled... DAS 6 Pro... 2x green chemical guys pads... Scholl S20....

Unfortunately no 3.5inch plates in stock!


----------



## nbray67

Picked up this Sealey mechanics stool, new in the box, from FB marketplace for peanuts.

Not supposed to be buying any gear until the house move is done but my excuse is that it's already boxed and packed!!










Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete

Checking these products out after seeing the tosh they put in meguirs and charge me a fortune


----------



## nbray67

NorthantsPete said:


> Checking these products out after seeing the tosh they put in meguirs and charge me a fortune


Jesus Pete, Buzz Aldrin has rung and told me what you bought before you posted on here.

That pic is huuuuuuuuuuge!!!!


----------



## Steveom2

nbray67 said:


> Jesus Pete, Buzz Aldrin has rung and told me what you bought before you posted on here.
> 
> That pic is huuuuuuuuuuge!!!!


Jesus 😂😂😂


----------



## NorthantsPete

Hahahhahaaaaaaaaa

Sorry, i tried three upload sites on my mobile and got fed up!

My anticipation is the same size if that helps &#55358;&#56621;&#55358;&#56621;


----------



## nbray67

NorthantsPete said:


> Hahahhahaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Sorry, i tried three upload sites on my mobile and got fed up!
> 
> My anticipation is the same size if that helps ����


Have you tried putting a lower case L before the .jpeg link you're trying Pete, eg - l.jpeg


----------



## P2K

Got another bottle of 5L Autosmart Red 7, a pack of 36 Autosmart Microfibre Cloths, an empty Bottle and a tin of Blast Designer air freshener.

Local Autosmart rep sorted me out and very happy


----------



## wayne451

nbray67 said:


> Jesus Pete, Buzz Aldrin has rung and told me what you bought before you posted on here.
> 
> That pic is huuuuuuuuuuge!!!!


It saves anyone asking what's in them as we can all see the molecular structure of the products!

If you want to know how to make some Swissvax Crystal Rock just get NorthantsPete to take a photo of the real thing and get your chemistry set out! :thumb:


----------



## NorthantsPete

:lol:


wayne451 said:


> It saves anyone asking what's in them as we can all see the molecular structure of the products!
> 
> If you want to know how to make some Swissvax Crystal Rock just get NorthantsPete to take a photo of the real thing and get your chemistry set out! :thumb:


:lol:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Amazon have some reductions on Megs stuff so ordered a wheel brush and a bottle of wash plus to try.

Not huge reductions, think they're price matching halfords but as I was getting stuff anyway


----------



## NorthantsPete

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Amazon have some reductions on Megs stuff so ordered a wheel brush and a bottle of wash plus to try.
> 
> Not huge reductions, think they're price matching halfords but as I was getting stuff anyway


abrasive car wash

i can go to tesco for that! 

serious note... does it actually work?!


----------



## bigcarpchaser

Picked up some Energo from the nice people at Clean and Shiny yesterday. 
Had a few stubborn water marks to remove. 
Diluted down to 1:10 as instructed, sprayed on, left for 30 seconds. Wiped off, no marks. Boom. Also got shot of some bird dropping marring as well which was an added bonus I wasn't expecting.
Nice and easy to use even for a numpty like me and leaves quite a nice wet look shine which I quite liked as it goes. (Is it supposed to do that?)
I'm liking this product a lot 
Got around to using some WoWo crystal sealant early this morning (also from C&S) but I struggled with this if I'm honest. Might have been a tad too warm even at 9.30am but it was drying far too quick for me despite only tackling a small area at a time. Big effort to buff and wasn't overly enamoured with the finish until I went over it with BSD and now it looks lovely. 
Clean and Shiny in fact 
(Apart form the wheels and tyres, I'll do them tomorrow, have some proper work to do now)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

NorthantsPete said:


> abrasive car wash
> 
> i can go to tesco for that!
> 
> serious note... does it actually work?!


:lol:

Interested to try for a while, a few reviews around on other forums and I think Brian on here did one. Not seeing it as a weekly thing but if it can tackle bug guts and tar (little sceptical), might have a place in the routine as, funnily enough, a wash "plus"


----------



## atbalfour

JoeyJoeJo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Interested to try for a while, a few reviews around on other forums and I think Brian on here did one. Not seeing it as a weekly thing but if it can tackle bug guts and tar (little sceptical), might have a place in the routine as, funnily enough, a wash "plus"


From what I've read and watched it gets a very bad rep. Potential to marr paint, can't remove any decent LSPs, less effective than dedicated fallout, bug and tar removers.


----------



## vsideboy

NorthantsPete said:


> abrasive car wash
> 
> i can go to tesco for that!
> 
> serious note... does it actually work?!


it does, I quite like it. Try not to use it every wash though. And it's not like you're using sandpaper is it....hopefully


----------



## NorthantsPete

Not used yet it was 36 degrees...


----------



## nbray67

NorthantsPete said:


> Not used yet it was 36 degrees...


Yayyyyy, fits on my screen so I don't have to ask Buzz Aldrin what you've bought this time around Pete. :lol:


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

NorthantsPete said:


> Not used yet it was 36 degrees...


Be interested to know how this performs Pete and the starting condition of your alloys as I've got some messed up wheels that Wonder Wheels didn't touch.


----------



## NorthantsPete

nbray67 said:


> Yayyyyy, fits on my screen so I don't have to ask Buzz Aldrin what you've bought this time around Pete. :lol:


can you tell I used a PC? 
:lol:


----------



## NorthantsPete

Pembroke_Boy said:


> Be interested to know how this performs Pete and the starting condition of your alloys as I've got some messed up wheels that Wonder Wheels didn't touch.


Well ive been throught a tub of WW too... some carplan stuff doesnt do it.. the sonac xtreme wheel stuff left them 60%.. but clearly looking for something better

Will report back


----------



## brooklandsracer

Today I have bought some Adams Glass cleaner.
3.78litre American Gallon
and the spray bottle of glass cleaner 473ml
Does a fantastic job.


----------



## po54

Chemical Guys butter wet wax, thought I'd give it a try!

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

po54 said:


> Chemical Guys butter wet wax, thought I'd give it a try!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Interested in your thoughts on it :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

brooklandsracer said:


> Today I have bought some Adams Glass cleaner.
> 3.78litre American Gallon
> and the spray bottle of glass cleaner 473ml
> Does a fantastic job.


Looked at this a few times - how does it compare to others you've used ?


----------



## NorthantsPete

Andyblue said:


> Looked at this a few times - how does it compare to others you've used ?


must admint, i only buy industrial glass cleaner now, as its used by hotel maids all over the world, with no time for rubbish!

£3 a sprayer too.... (HG GLASS AND MIRROR CLEANER)


----------



## Brian1612

atbalfour said:


> From what I've read and watched it gets a very bad rep. Potential to marr paint, can't remove any decent LSPs, less effective than dedicated fallout, bug and tar removers.


The scratching/marring has been debunked by liquid elements on their detailing channel. It inflicts no additional marring/scratching over a normal shampoo using the same mitt/pressure/paint.

It without a doubt will strip LSPs etc as well, even premium ceramic coatings if worked enough with LE also showcased. The poor opinions come from people who use it like any other shampoo when cleaning the car, simply gliding it over the paint a few times won't work. It needs worked into the panel with light pressure for it to be effective.

It will remove tar spots but not safely imo as a lot of pressure & concentrated agitation required which will cause marring. T&G is without a doubt safer in this instance, same story with bug guts.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Lets see what all the fuss is about.Very well packed by the ultimate finish, a nuclear warhead would of been safe in it 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

pt1 said:


> Lets see what all the fuss is about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Expecting good things


----------



## Carscope

Couple of bits


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

That’s a lot of decon soap 😂


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

pt1 said:


> Lets see what all the fuss is about.Very well packed by the ultimate finish, a nuclear warhead would of been safe in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


 Amazing gloss.Trigger bottle gets clogged easy though


----------



## pt1

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Amazing gloss.Trigger bottle gets clogged easy though


Had a play with it last night, very impressed  gloss fest, think its even better than crystal mist

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## huvo

Not bought but got a Dooka osha washpad for my birthday.


----------



## Steveom2

huvo said:


> Not bought but got a Dooka osha washpad for my birthday.


You'll love it 👌


----------



## Carscope

Steveom2 said:


> That's a lot of decon soap


I have it in my cereal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Brian1612 said:


> The scratching/marring has been debunked by liquid elements on their detailing channel. It inflicts no additional marring/scratching over a normal shampoo using the same mitt/pressure/paint.
> 
> It without a doubt will strip LSPs etc as well, even premium ceramic coatings if worked enough with LE also showcased. The poor opinions come from people who use it like any other shampoo when cleaning the car, simply gliding it over the paint a few times won't work. It needs worked into the panel with light pressure for it to be effective.
> 
> It will remove tar spots but not safely imo as a lot of pressure & concentrated agitation required which will cause marring. T&G is without a doubt safer in this instance, same story with bug guts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Haven't seen that video, I do recall watching 3 or 4 when I was considering buying it as a strip shampoo. Apex Detail gave it a grilling if I remember right. One bad review from a credible source is enough to put me off a product generally.

Any coating that can be 'removed' by stuff like Megs isn't worth talking about IMO!


----------



## atbalfour

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Amazing gloss.Trigger bottle gets clogged easy though


Haven't had a trigger clogging personally, even with Spritz which has a much greater % of SIO2 within.

With PA it's difficult to equate a thick substance to the ease of use when applying... you'd think it'd be a streaky mess looking inside the bottle.


----------



## Radish293

Some Koch Chemie goodies. Really pleased with the Fb

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

*Raddish293*
You will love the Nms (if you haven't used it already). Even using the bucket method it works well. Just rinse off and watch the water just sheet off even with PW or hose leaving very, very little left on the car. Sure you will go straight over with the Pw for that slick gloss finish 

The Fb will last you years, only have Korrosol and may use twice a year and even then hardly see much reaction. I'd never get through 11Kg. and the only reason I won't buy it.
Quite sold on if the car or cars are kept clean it isn't needed as much as those that cannot or do not have time to keep clean. 
Fb really is Ph neutral though, unlike the term others use Ph adjusted. 
Enjoy Andy. :thumb:


----------



## P2K

Collected my Garage Therapy /One: Wheel Shampoo from the post office today.

Looking forward to using it :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

P2K said:


> Collected my Garage Therapy /One: Wheel Shampoo from the post office today.
> 
> Looking forward to using it :thumb:


Garage Therapy stuff seems to be getting some good following - be interested on your thoughts


----------



## Andyblue

Radish293 said:


> Some Koch Chemie goodies. Really pleased with the Fb
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Be interested in your thoughts on Nms :thumb:


----------



## NorthantsPete

Pembroke_Boy said:


> Be interested to know how this performs Pete and the starting condition of your alloys as I've got some messed up wheels that Wonder Wheels didn't touch.


Ok, so this stuff is ace.
I didnt even get the ratio right, I did 5:1, but it got off all the wheels crud others could not shift.
It doesnt go red and look fancy, but it cleans and does the job, no ansty smells either, everything just oozes off.

A new winner for me, nothing, and I mean nothing has got those brown marks out of the corners, this has done it...

I will now use something very mild each wash and hit this if things build up.

Thumbs up from me.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Pembroke_Boy

NorthantsPete said:


> Ok, so this stuff is ace.
> I didnt even get the ratio right, I did 5:1, but it got off all the wheels crud others could not shift.
> It doesnt go red and look fancy, but it cleans and does the job, no ansty smells either, everything just oozes off.
> 
> A new winner for me, nothing, and I mean nothing has got those brown marks out of the corners, this has done it...
> 
> I will now use something very mild each wash and hit this if things build up.
> 
> Thumbs up from me.


Nice one Pete, thanks for the update.

Looks like that'll be my next purchase!


----------



## st33ly

Let us know how you get on with the Gtechniq easy coat.


----------



## crxftyyy

Nabbed a 1/10 Wax110 Chaos Theory from FB marketplace 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


Let me know how you get on with the quick interior Finish mate, its something I was wanting to give a go...but not alot of info out there.


----------



## crxftyyy

Lovely 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Walesy. said:


> Let me know how you get on with the quick interior Finish mate, its something I was wanting to give a go...but not alot of info out there.


I love it ! Used it yesterday on Toyota Avalon it gives nice clean finish dry to touch easy wipe off , my friend asked me what did you use inside!


----------



## Walesy.

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I love it ! Used it yesterday on Toyota Avalon it gives nice clean finish dry to touch easy wipe off , my friend asked me what did you use inside!


Is it shiny or matt finish bud?


----------



## Steveom2

A few new Rupes products 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## straight6hatch

Just picked up this paint depth guage. Fancied one for ages and at just under £8 I dont have huge hopes of it being super accurate. however, its nice to know approximately how thick the paint is if I ever want to do another correction!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143646569899


----------



## vsideboy

straight6hatch said:


> Just picked up this paint depth guage. Fancied one for ages and at just under £8 I dont have huge hopes of it being super accurate. however, its nice to know approximately how thick the paint is if I ever want to do another correction!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143646569899


You'll have to let us know how good it is in October when you receive it mate.


----------



## straight6hatch

vsideboy said:


> You'll have to let us know how good it is in October when you receive it mate.


PAHAHAHAHA. Oh dear, might have forgotten which month we are in! 

Think I might cancel that.....

SO funny how you noticed and I didnt :lol:


----------



## vsideboy

haha wife bought me a set of 4 optic holders for my birthday and they've still not turned up yet, checking the delivery it shows October. I just shook my head at her obviously!


----------



## straight6hatch

vsideboy said:


> haha wife bought me a set of 4 optic holders for my birthday and they've still not turned up yet, checking the delivery it shows October. I just shook my head at her obviously!


not to hijack the thread and go off top but...the head shaking. Is there really any other response than a classic head shake when it comes to your mrs? :lol:

Ill let you know how the paint depth is if you let me know what the optic holders are like...in OCTOBER :wave:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Walesy. said:


> Is it shiny or matt finish bud?


More to matt finish it adds fresh look .


----------



## NorthantsPete

Box arrives, open it "Oh because we need more car products!" she says... Women! Id like to add she happily spent £120 on hair doo yesterday only to hate it, at least this was 40 notes on something Ill love hey!


----------



## Steveom2

They just don’t understand 😂


----------



## huvo

Soft99 mirror shine wax. 40% off, would have been rude not to.


----------



## pt1

huvo said:


> Soft99 mirror shine wax. 40% off, would have been rude not to.


Very very easy to use 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## P2K

Andyblue said:


> Garage Therapy stuff seems to be getting some good following - be interested on your thoughts


Used it on Thursday and very happy indeed.

It recommends 20ml to 4-5 gallons of water, I used three gallons and worked it out at 4ml per gallon, so 12ml.

It worked really well, very sudsy with plenty of lubricity and cleaning power

I think I am going to invest in one of the hand held foam sprayers to try applying it that way too.

My wheel are pretty well kept with only about 150 miles from last clean but they came up a treat and there was bits/lumps of brake dust left behind in the bucket.

For £13ish for 500ml, on first impressions I think it is a bargain.
At my ratio that is approximately 42 buckets full or 31 pence per bucket.
Well done Garage Therapy :thumb:

Check out Mat's review on youtube if you have 3 minutes spare :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

- Scholl S20 Black
- Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish
- Bilt Hamber Korrosol (5l)
- Chemical Guys Green Hex pad


----------



## Al_G

New Kranzle kit to go with my 1152tst.

M2000 short gun
Kranzle stub Vario lance


----------



## vsideboy

Blimey, has Pete changed his username?


----------



## Al_G

vsideboy said:


> Blimey, has Pete changed his username?


Haha who's Pete!? Is he a Kranzle fanboi? lol


----------



## nbray67

So, this little beauty turned up today. Shocking pic taken thru my Samsung potato.

Finally got my hands on a pot of Glasur.

Thanks Daran (georgeandpeppa)










Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

Interested in your thoughts


----------



## nbray67

Steveom2 said:


> Interested in your thoughts


Might be a little while just yet Steve as we are in the process of moving house in the coming weeks and I doubt this will get used until next Spring.


----------



## GSVHammer

*Top up of*
Bilt Hamber Surfex
Lake Country Force Hybrid Pads 5.5" & 3.5"
Replacement Carbon Collective Exfoil Block (Black Hard)

*New products to try*
Carbon Collective Spiced Apple Air Freshner
Angelwax Revenge Bug Remover


----------



## Bristle Hound

On offer at 1/2 price at my local Asda for £5
May as well give it a try :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Bristle Hound said:


> On offer at 1/2 price at my local Asda for £5
> May as well give it a try :thumb:


Be interested in your thoughts - have seen it before, but not on offer, so might have to grab a bottle :thumb:


----------



## Lexus-is250

Bristle Hound said:


> On offer at 1/2 price at my local Asda for £5
> 
> May as well give it a try :thumb:


Their no1 super gloss is a good product.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

Al_G said:


> Haha who's Pete!? Is he a Kranzle fanboi? lol


haha no, Pete likes putting GIANT pictures on here


----------



## Muska

I've never tried Surfex, despite being impressed with other Bilt Hamber products.

Love CarPro stuff, Reset is my go to shampoo now and PERL has many uses.

I've been waiting for the Dooka Osha to come back in stock as a wheel mit to compliment my selection of Wheel Woolies. While I like their larger variety, the smaller ones are a little harder, so I fancied trying to smaller variety of EZ Brush, see how it goes.

That leaves the CarPro glass cleaner block, I'm due to ceramic coat my glass again soon and want to give it a proper clean before I apply my chosen coating. & finally, an applicator block, I read on here recently about using one to apply Gyeon CanCoat (very impressed with this coating)


----------



## Al_G

vsideboy said:


> haha no, Pete likes putting GIANT pictures on here


Haha!

Sorry, it's tapatalk. You don't get an option to resize.


----------



## NorthantsPete

After trying all manner of lines from Sonax to Dodo Juice, Im going back to what I know - the cars never been the same since. A big tub of Xpress wax and ult polish probably on the cards too - I havent found a shampoo as good as NXT either

Daddys coming home


----------



## Stoner

Bought some more Bar Keepers Friend. Since introducing the missus to this product she has used it throughout the house - amazing stuff.


----------



## Steveom2

Stoner said:


> Bought some more Bar Keepers Friend. Since introducing the missus to this product she has used it throughout the house - amazing stuff.


What sort of uses does it have for the car?


----------



## noddy r32

Andyblue said:


> Be interested in your thoughts - have seen it before, but not on offer, so might have to grab a bottle :thumb:


Hi very good shampoo suds up well and glides over the paint and leaves a lovely finish in my top 7 shampoos bargain at a fiver 👍 buy it


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Pack of Kirkland cloths, they may not be perfect or the bestest ever but a pack for £15 is good value (imho obvs).


----------



## scooobydont

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Pack of Kirkland cloths, they may not be perfect or the bestest ever but a pack for £15 is good value (imho obvs).


Totally agree, great all rounder. I have some Korean clothes for any finessing required.


----------



## sharrkey

Vyair 7ltr Di Vessel and some Gt Shampoo & Soft99 Black Black

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stoner

Steveom2 said:


> What sort of uses does it have for the car?


I use it on glass, running boards (4x4, brushed aluminium) and exhaust tips. I have also used it on the rocker covers and other non-painted engine components. A few on here also use it on rubber door/window seals to remove mildew etc.

Avoid using it on polished metal/surfaces because it can be abrasive if worked too hard.


----------



## Steveom2

Cheers for sharing 👍 just bought some


----------



## nbray67

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Pack of Kirkland cloths, they may not be perfect or the bestest ever but a pack for £15 is good value (imho obvs).


Where from pal and was that delivered?


----------



## Andyblue

noddy r32 said:


> Hi very good shampoo suds up well and glides over the paint and leaves a lovely finish in my top 7 shampoos bargain at a fiver 👍 buy it


Cheers mate, not down to a £5 near us yet...


----------



## Andyblue

nbray67 said:


> Where from pal and was that delivered?


I suspect from Costco warehouse - think they're just short of £15 in store, Costco do sell them on-line for about £17 per pack delivered, but you need to buy 2 packs...


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Yeah, Costco, was in stocking up on calories and couldn't help myself 

Today, picked up a bottle of Infinity Wax Power Foam, looking forward to trying, dilution rations are crazy good, 20ml in a 1l lance for normal usage :doublesho


----------



## TakDetails

TAC Systems Mystic Bubble
ODK Cabin
ODK Rotate
ODK Breakdown
ODK Plush
KKD Purity X

(ODK sale ... got carried away)

& a free 100ml sample of Revive Auto Apothecary Luxury Shampoo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Today, picked up a bottle of Infinity Wax Power Foam, looking forward to trying, dilution rations are crazy good, 20ml in a 1l lance for normal usage :doublesho


Seen their Instagram videos of that snow foam... at 200:1 although not thick foam still cleans well as it looks for a lightly soiled car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muska

That was fast! Looking forward to trying this out


----------



## Lexus-is250

Muska said:


> That was fast! Looking forward to trying this out


You need to do an update on that!

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

I have the detailer one, it's great.


----------



## IanG

Just had some Wowo's Crystal Sealant and Ceramic Booster delivered from their bank holiday weekend offer.

Looking forward to trying this out


----------



## minimadmotorman

TakDetails said:


> TAC Systems Mystic Bubble
> ODK Cabin
> ODK Rotate
> ODK Breakdown
> ODK Plush
> KKD Purity X
> 
> (ODK sale ... got carried away)
> 
> & a free 100ml sample of Revive Auto Apothecary Luxury Shampoo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Purity X = :thumb:


----------



## minimadmotorman

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Today, picked up a bottle of Infinity Wax Power Foam, looking forward to trying, dilution rations are crazy good, 20ml in a 1l lance for normal usage :doublesho


Bold claims, I'll be interested to hear if they are lived up to.
I've tried a couple of foams that claim crazy DR's and don't deliver lets hope this one does!


----------



## Steveom2

Let's see what all the fuss is about thanks county detailing for the free sample of shampoo 
Sorry about Rocco 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Steveom2 said:


> Let's see what all the fuss is about thanks county detailing for the free sample of shampoo
> Sorry about Rocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love county detailing, only constant company during lockdown (and clean and shiny)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Joined the dumpy lance club


----------



## sharrkey

Wee top up from the rag master










Told the wife it was needed for her new car arriving at the end of the month lol my new excuse for ordering loads of stuff 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## GeeWhizRS

Vikan Wheel Brush (Soft)


----------



## minimadmotorman

GeeWhizRS said:


> Vikan Wheel Brush (Soft)


I've got one of those, don't have any wheels which need it anymore, but it's useful for getting into honeycomb grille on the Audi.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I haven't used it yet. Bought it because the spokes on my wheels have a hole in them that's a bit tight for my regular MF stick/mop thingy. :thumb:


----------



## minimadmotorman

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Joined the dumpy lance club


Been in it all my life mate :lol:


----------



## Andyblue

GeeWhizRS said:


> Vikan Wheel Brush (Soft)


Looks an interesting brush - be interested in your thoughts mate, might do the trick for me ;thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I'll sort you a quick video next wash Andy. :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

Andyblue said:


> Looks an interesting brush - be interested in your thoughts mate, might do the trick for me ;thumb:


handy for between the wheel and calliper mate.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

There's a quick video Andy


----------



## Andyblue

GeeWhizRS said:


> There's a quick video Andy


Cheers mate. Looks good :thumb:

Thanks for taking the time to do it...


----------



## Alfa-Romeo

Big thanks to Jeff [mention]Prestige car care shop [/mention] for this great haul! Excellent service

Can't wait for the weekend and the time to use them all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Alfa-Romeo said:


> Big thanks to Jeff [mention]Prestige car care shop [/mention] for this great haul! Excellent service
> 
> Can't wait for the weekend and the time to use them all!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Selection there dude, Jeff is a really nice dude


----------



## st33ly

Agreed. Jeff is top notch and all the products are spot on. You really won’t be disappointed . I prefer the red Ez Daytona speed master brushes though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

st33ly said:


> Agreed. Jeff is top notch and all the products are spot on. You really won't be disappointed . I prefer the red Ez Daytona speed master brushes though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the difference between the Blue and Red EZ brushes?


----------



## Rob D 88

AndyQash said:


> What's the difference between the Blue and Red EZ brushes?


The colour! :lol::lol::lol:

I did read or watch somewhere that they were a little stiffer and lasted a little bit longer.


----------



## Alfa-Romeo

The good thing is they match my large brush. I really like it best performing brush I have. 

Only downside is the amount of dirt it flings about


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

No I don't need it...


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

tosh said:


> No I don't need it...


Me too and I don't either


----------



## st33ly

AndyQash said:


> What's the difference between the Blue and Red EZ brushes?


The blue brush has slightly stiffer bristles. I've had my red one for eight plus years and when you poor boiling water over it it straightens the bristles out. Great quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Me three. 😂 Frost been busy lately.


----------



## BrummyPete

Carbon collective brushes arrived and ez brush, should have bought them brushes way before now, they are so soft its untrue


----------



## AndyQash

st33ly said:


> The blue brush has slightly stiffer bristles. I've had my red one for eight plus years and when you poor boiling water over it it straightens the bristles out. Great quality.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers fella


----------



## scooobydont

What with all the 3in1 griots waxes?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

scooobydont said:


> What with all the 3in1 griots waxes?


Just back in stock


----------



## CharliesTTS

Treated myself:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

CharliesTTS said:


> Treated myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some damn goodies right there, I'm toying with infinity wax or PA products for the wife's new car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour

Few new bits arrived today all put straight to use..

- Woolywormit wheel brush (will use in conjunction with my Large Wheel Woolie to get into crevices, behind spokes.. really nice tool)
- Carbon Collective detailing brushes (very soft, the bristles give way and separate more than I am used to with ValetPro, so some manoeuvring is required to actually get them into crevices).
- TAC Systems Ultra Foam - versatile pH neutral snow foam with added lubrication for brush work etc. Smells epic too.
- TAC Systems Oil Zero - similar to Gyeon Prep no solvent-y scent which is nice.


----------



## CharliesTTS

sharrkey said:


> Some damn goodies right there, I'm toying with infinity wax or PA products for the wife's new car
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


PA Snow White topped with white alabaster on my wife's car :thumb:


----------



## Steveom2

Urofibre pads
Bought a selection of these much hyped pads from in2 detailing yesterday and they arrived this morning,that's amazing service and free delivery 
Thanks Imran









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris

My gazebo has arrived and so to celebrate, I put a Rag Company order in with Clean and Shiny


----------



## sharrkey

CharliesTTS said:


> PA Snow White topped with white alabaster on my wife's car :thumb:


You should have went the whole Hogg and got the Kami No4 (funky stuff lol) 









And some Kami sponges 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alfajim

Used up my chemical guys vrp on my sister in law's Clio. Tyres looked so good the following day, went and ordered some more.


----------



## LDS

Few bits Bead Maker, ONR, Drying towel and wash pads. Getting there slowly.


----------



## Mythical

Picked up a Shinemate EP803K and a bonnet to practice with as I've never used a rotary before.



















sharrkey said:


>


Those sponges look quite interesting, how do you find them vs a microfibre mitt?


----------



## atbalfour

Steveom2 said:


> Urofibre pads
> Bought a selection of these much hyped pads from in2 detailing yesterday and they arrived this morning,that's amazing service and free delivery
> Thanks Imran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Urofibres are very handy for hard paint, but I've found despite the dual fibres do not finish down anywhere near as well as foam on medium/soft clear.

Surprised Brian on Apex uses them for such a high proportion of his jobs, I just can't extract a crisp enough finish from them (even with fine abrasives) albeit much better than a Megs cutting MF pad.


----------



## sharrkey

Mythical said:


> Picked up a Shinemate EP803K and a bonnet to practice with as I've never used a rotary before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those sponges look quite interesting, how do you find them vs a microfibre mitt?


Very soft and easy to work with and easier to clean any dirt off in the rinse bucket, dual side so waffle for sides of car and flat cut for horizontal Surfaces, is it safer? Don't know yet but I certainly haven't noticed any surface swirls of damage incurred from now using

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyQash

5L of SURFEX-HD from IODETAIL, looking forward to trying it out, especially on the tyres, engine bay, interior and as a pre-wash during the winter months.

After a minor mix up, 5L of AUTO-WHEEL arrived, but all sorted by 08.15 the following morning when the SURFEX turned up, great turnaround all down to the excellent customer service.

And as a massive plus, the lovely people at IODETAIL told me that I could keep the AUTO-WHEEL which is a lovely gesture.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

AndyQash said:


> And as a massive plus, the lovely people at IODETAIL told me that I could keep the AUTO-WHEEL which is a lovely gesture.


Result! 😀


----------



## AndyQash

GeeWhizRS said:


> Result! 😀


Without a doubt, pal...made my weekend


----------



## Muska

Result on 5l of Autowheels for free!

Increasing my Polish Angel range


----------



## Steveom2

Muska said:


> Result on 5l of Autowheels for free!
> 
> Increasing my Polish Angel range


Might have to give pa a try 🤔


----------



## LeeH

Steveom2 said:


> Might have to give pa a try


Not at those prices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steveom2

LeeH said:


> Not at those prices.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm in too deep now 😂


----------



## sharrkey

Muska said:


> Result on 5l of Autowheels for free!
> 
> Increasing my Polish Angel range


Glass Coat shampoo is fantastic, thou I've started washing with reset and a final wash with Glasscoat 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mythical

sharrkey said:


> Very soft and easy to work with and easier to clean any dirt off in the rinse bucket, dual side so waffle for sides of car and flat cut for horizontal Surfaces, is it safer? Don't know yet but I certainly haven't noticed any surface swirls of damage incurred from now using
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks, looks like another thing to put on my list to try


----------



## atbalfour

I think PA products are like the modern equivalent of a fancy boutique wax. Mindlessly easy application, very unique results without too many compromises... except the price (which can't be justified unless you're firmly in that enthusiast bracket) and that they don't last as long as some other products (same with waxes though).

The whole experience is just fantastic and it's difficult to relate to it until you've taken the plunge yourself.


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> I think PA products are like the modern equivalent of a fancy boutique wax. Mindlessly easy application, very unique results without too many compromises... except the price (which can't be justified unless you're firmly in that enthusiast bracket) and that they don't last as long as some other products (same with waxes though).
> 
> The whole experience is just fantastic and it's difficult to relate to it until you've taken the plunge yourself.


On my list to try for sure, haven't heard a bad word about them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris

I stuck a Clean and Shiny order in to top up the microfibres with Rag Company products. Whilst at it, I added a couple of LC pads to try on the iBrid and one of the Polka storage solutions for bottles and brushes so that I can keep my got to bits handy


----------



## CharliesTTS

PA delivery- not tried the Palm Balm or Passion before!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

CharliesTTS said:


> PA delivery- not tried the Palm Balm or Passion before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking at a similar set up for black metallic, will be interested to hear how you get on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CharliesTTS

@sharrkey - no problem! I’ve tried the contour/snowwhite/alabaster previously and I was very pleased with the result!

Are you looking at the centurion?


----------



## sharrkey

CharliesTTS said:


> Are you looking at the centurion?


Yeh looking at Contour/ Centurion & a black Wulfenite as a combo and wash with flake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bulkhead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huvo

Two new gauzes for the foam lance. might be small but they made a big difference :detailer:


----------



## straight6hatch

Bulkhead said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe its just my mind in the gutter but is it me or is the packaging very suggestive??? :lol::lol:

"Little Chubby"
"Pleasurable 9 Inch"

Im absolutely howling over here :lol:


----------



## Fatboy40

straight6hatch said:


> Maybe its just my mind in the gutter but is it me or is the packaging very suggestive??? :lol::lol:
> 
> "Little Chubby"
> "Pleasurable 9 Inch"
> 
> Im absolutely howling over here :lol:


They're an Australian business, so think "Paul Hogan" level of innuendo :lol:


----------



## idrobbo

straight6hatch said:


> Maybe its just my mind in the gutter but is it me or is the packaging very suggestive??? :lol::lol:
> 
> "Little Chubby"
> "Pleasurable 9 Inch"
> 
> Im absolutely howling over here :lol:


Not just you :lol:


----------



## Bulkhead

The girl who served me had a little smile on her face. I didn't read it until I got home. Bowden's have a history of funny names - Snow Job snow foam, Far Cough anti bacterial spray, wet dreams spray sealant, hand relief hand wash etc. It's pretty good stuff - at least on a par with Meguiars and easy to buy in the local auto stores.


----------



## pt1

Hopefully this will work well with rapidwaxx. Great service from ultimate finish 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

pt1 said:


> Hopefully this will work well with rapidwaxx. Great service from ultimate finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Another lsp fella

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Lexus-is250 said:


> Another lsp fella
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


I know   the car's service and mot was a bit less than i thought it was going to be so a little treat was only fair 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahAnn

scooobydont said:


> What with all the 3in1 griots waxes?


How do you all rate it? Are you all trying it for the first time or has it been around a while? I've never seen this one :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

Think I've a Polish Angel Problem 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steveom2

Going to have to order some 👍


----------



## nicks16v

Bulkhead said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I take it you are from Australia ? Bowden's Own do seem to have some very good products, just wished you could get them in the uk. Some great product naming too.


----------



## Alan W

Steveom2 said:


> Going to have to order some 👍


Polish Angel have 10% Off until midnight on Sunday 27th September using code AUTUMN2020. 

Alan W


----------



## sharrkey

Alan W said:


> Polish Angel have 10% Off until midnight on Sunday 27th September using code AUTUMN2020.
> 
> Alan W


Got email myself and tempted to buy a few other things lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 66Rob

Autoglym Polar Blast and Vinyl and Rubber Care.


----------



## Del-GTi

Bought some Autoglym Pure Shampoo yesterday - and it smells amazing! 

Also picked up a bottle of Autoglym Ultimate Screenwash in preparation for the colder weather and dirty roads!


----------



## BrummyPete

Saw this being spoke about in another thread so decided I would try it


----------



## Andyblue

BrummyPete said:


> Saw this being spoke about in another thread so decided I would try it


Is it for plastics as well ?

Be interested in your thoughts :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete

Andyblue said:


> Is it for plastics as well ?
> 
> Be interested in your thoughts :thumb:


It is mate, my new car is covered in plastic externally so thought I would give it a shot


----------



## Andyblue

BrummyPete said:


> It is mate, my new car is covered in plastic externally so thought I would give it a shot


Cheers mate, let me know your thoughts - presume you can use on new plastics as well as older stuff :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete

Andyblue said:


> Cheers mate, let me know your thoughts - presume you can use on new plastics as well as older stuff :thumb:


My car is brand new so really wanted to keep on top of it, my dad has a Toyota CHR which is 2 years old so that will be a guinea pig to see how it works on older stuff


----------



## AndyQash

A few bits and bobs.

BH AUTO-WHEEL

Kwazar Alkaline Spray Bottles

Gyeon Silk Dryer

Gyeon Applicator Blocks

Mammoth Finger Applicators


----------



## Carscope

AndyQash said:


> A few bits and bobs.
> 
> BH AUTO-WHEEL
> 
> Kwazar Alkaline Spray Bottles
> 
> Gyeon Silk Dryer
> 
> Gyeon Applicator Blocks
> 
> Mammoth Finger Applicators


Love those sprayers


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Lexus-is250

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


Good glass cleaner that.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## CharliesTTS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noddy r32

CharliesTTS said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice mate must let us know how you get on with the :thumb:tyre coat


----------



## CharliesTTS

noddy r32 said:


> Nice mate must let us know how you get on with the :thumb:tyre coat


Will do m8..may do a review! :thumb:


----------



## pt1

CharliesTTS said:


> Will do m8..may do a review! :thumb:


Get one done 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Been wanting to try these spray bottles for a while

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour

CharliesTTS said:


> Will do m8..may do a review! :thumb:


Defo do post a review ... having tried 3 types now, maybe done 8 cars in total, tyre coatings are a PITA to prep for, you really need a dedicated rubber cleaner (even neat Surfex isn't as good) and then white spirit/kerosene wipe to ensure completely free of any previous products, especially if you're as fond of a weekly dressing as I am! :buffer:

Might go without saying but I have made this mistake, when maintaining them any form of scrubbing is just not required, your wheel mitt / soft brush and shampoo will remove the dirt very easily...


----------



## sharrkey

Few bits and pieces today, can't wait to try kamikaze intenso

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SadlyDistracted

*2x KKD R Evolve*

Just arrived today, 2x 30ml R Evolve, ready for when my wheels are swapped for my winters.
Thanks to Imran at *In2Detailing* :wave:


----------



## noddy r32

CharliesTTS said:


> Will do m8..may do a review! :thumb:


Great stuff and chance this weekend :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash

A few bits that came yesterday.

Advice taken in regards to the snow foam and pre-wash.


----------



## GSVHammer

AndyQash said:


> A few bits that came yesterday.
> 
> Advice taken in regards to the snow foam and pre-wash.


Where did you get the bottles from Andy? They look like they wont fall over with the snow foam lance attached.


----------



## AndyQash

They were from Amazon pal...unfortunately they are a smaller size top than a snow foam lance ( just been to the garage and checked ) so don't fit, but should be ok for storing the products after each wash, I always end up with a small amount left in the lance.


----------



## pt1

Decided to try out some tac systems ultra foam, thanks for the tip atbalfour 
Also decided to try GT sigma after seeing rave reviews









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

3 x1ltr for £19.50 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyQash

A few more applicators, some BSD for door shuts and a 63mm pump for the 5L bottle of SURFEX HD.


----------



## Justbaldchris

*Yum Cars* Ceramic, Interior and plush towel.

*Alienmagic *Hogs hair brushes and purple snow foam

*Garage therapy* Iron oxide


----------



## GSVHammer

My first M&K Order. Some Winter prep' goodies. Will be trying them out tomorrow. Free sample of wax as well. I will have to find out which one it is.
No photograph of the free Tunnock's Caramel, I had to eat it before the wife spotted it.


----------



## Carscope

Hit up the AB sale: 

5L purple rain
5L citrus pearl
500ml BriteGel 
500ml Very cherry acid
500ml project 64
Wax planet 8 below samples 
Wax planet neutral snow foam sample 
Dodo juice born to be mild sample 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris

During some late night searching, I found these mispriced at £10 per box...I ordered them 6 weeks ago and a) didnt think they'd arrive b) forgot....postlady looked at me very strangely as she headed over a large box with black mamba written all over it


----------



## Kenan

BecauseRaceCar were having a sale so picked up a small and medium Korean drying towels, some microfibres, wash mitt, a snow foam sample and a glass sealant. Also picked up some Bilt Hamber auto wheel to try and another orange hex logic pad as I'm apparently not very forgiving on contoured panels 









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Today's delivery  









No more BH or 8 Below for me I'm heading back to old trusty lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyQash

Looks good, sharrkey and my favourite foam.


----------



## sharrkey

AndyQash said:


> Looks good, sharrkey and my favourite foam.


No foam wants to stick to my car lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GSVHammer

Bought 5L of Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Show Foam to try as Bilt Hamber Autofoam is degrading my LSP.



> pH Neutral formula
> *Cleans like an alkaline*
> Highly concentrated
> Safe wheel cleaning
> Removes bug splats and road grime


We will see.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Imprezaworks

GSVHammer said:


> Bought 5L of Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Show Foam to try as Bilt Hamber Autofoam is degrading my LSP.
> 
> We will see.


It's good mate


----------



## Tykebike

This week I went over to Direct Hoses and bought a 10m Rubber FLEXIWASH Hose Quick Fit Anti Kink Swivel connection and a quick fit short trigger gun. The 10m length just fits on the reel of my Karcher K4 full control and means that I no longer have to keep shifting it up and down the drive, tripping over the flex and hoses into the process.
I will still use the Karcher lance for the foam gun, underbody lance and the patio cleaner but it can be quickly disconnected and the shorty clicked into place as required. The stubby foam gun style attachment is useful as I found out when cleaning my mountain bike, the pressure can be switched between high and low by a sliding motion and the angle of spray varied by a twisiting motion.


----------



## bluechimp

GSVHammer said:


> Bought 5L of Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Show Foam to try as Bilt Hamber Autofoam is degrading my LSP.
> 
> We will see.


I'd love to hear what you think mate, after reading the recent stuff and always been a basher of LSP durability claims, I kinda feel a bit guilty now, thinking it could be Autofoam.


----------



## atbalfour

bluechimp said:


> I'd love to hear what you think mate, after reading the recent stuff and always been a basher of LSP durability claims, I kinda feel a bit guilty now, thinking it could be Autofoam.


Ditto on LSP bashing.. but just note that it doesn't degrade everything, no harm trying a milder foam and monitoring LSP performance (as I am doing now).

Worst case the products degrade at the same rate and then you've got to look at the LSP and consider whether it's worth reapplying regularly.


----------



## atbalfour

Few new products have arrived in recent days, some of which I've had a chance to try;

Autoglanz Uber Schwartz (solvent based tyre dressing) - bought as a winter dressing with better longevity than PERL. Applies nicely and gives the level of sheen I'm after but dries to the touch. Will monitor durability but after a week and a wash holding up well, not expecting miracles though.

ODK Optics glass cleaner (with anti mist) - nice scent and anti mist function works to a degree but not as well as dedicated anti-mist kits.

Garage Therapy One Wheel Shampoo - seems to be a nice foaming product with good lubrication and dwell time. Useless as a touchless pre-wash sadly and can't recommend over a regular shampoo. 

SiRamik SC Mist - a product I have really high hopes for. Been after it for a long time following a positive series of reviews. Initial impressions are good but I'll do a fuller write up on it separately.

In2Detailing Deluxe Short Trigger Gun / Hornet Foam lance - after a first use I am impressed with both, still paranoid of the quick release nozzle flying into my paintwork...

TAC Systems Mystic Bubble - a top up of the best car shampoo I've used to date. Started using it through the foam lance and it's also excellent.

AutoGlanz Rebound Tyre and Rubber - great product and my regular tyre cleaning product now that CYC have obscene delivery charges to NI (which stops me buying Tuf Shine Tire Cleaner), honestly Rebound is nearly as good.

Autoglanz Spritzer Snow Foam (for decon use) - not used yet.

Was also kindly sent a little selection of Labocosmetica products by a member on here and can't wait to try these. Particularly the Neve neutral snow foam as well as their novel 3pH system with the Primus alkaline snow foam, Purifica acidic limescale removing shampoo and Semper their regular pH balanced shampoo.


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> Few new products have arrived in recent days, some of which I've had a chance to try;
> 
> Autoglanz Uber Schwartz (solvent based tyre dressing) - bought as a winter dressing with better longevity than PERL. Applies nicely and gives the level of sheen I'm after but dries to the touch. Will monitor durability but after a week and a wash holding up well, not expecting miracles though.
> 
> ODK Optics glass cleaner (with anti mist) - nice scent and anti mist function works to a degree but not as well as dedicated anti-mist kits.
> 
> Garage Therapy One Wheel Shampoo - seems to be a nice foaming product with good lubrication and dwell time. Useless as a touchless pre-wash sadly and can't recommend over a regular shampoo.
> 
> SiRamik SC Mist - a product I have really high hopes for. Been after it for a long time following a positive series of reviews. Initial impressions are good but I'll do a fuller write up on it separately.
> 
> In2Detailing Deluxe Short Trigger Gun / Hornet Foam lance - after a first use I am impressed with both, still paranoid of the quick release nozzle flying into my paintwork...
> 
> TAC Systems Mystic Bubble - a top up of the best car shampoo I've used to date. Started using it through the foam lance and it's also excellent.
> 
> AutoGlanz Rebound Tyre and Rubber - great product and my regular tyre cleaning product now that CYC have obscene delivery charges to NI (which stops me buying Tuf Shine Tire Cleaner), honestly Rebound is nearly as good.
> 
> Autoglanz Spritzer Snow Foam (for decon use) - not used yet.
> 
> Was also kindly sent a little selection of Labocosmetica products by a member on here and can't wait to try these. Particularly the Neve neutral snow foam as well as their novel 3pH system with the Primus alkaline snow foam, Purifica acidic limescale removing shampoo and Semper their regular pH balanced shampoo.


Mystic bubble is such a great shampoo. especially through a lance. Thanks for putting me on to it


----------



## TakDetails

atbalfour said:


> m
> TAC Systems Mystic Bubble - a top up of the best car shampoo I've used to date. Started using it through the foam lance and it's also excellent.


What dilution did you put in your snow Foam lane?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

atbalfour said:


> Few new products have arrived in recent days, some of which I've had a chance to try;
> 
> In2Detailing Deluxe Short Trigger Gun / Hornet Foam lance - after a first use I am impressed with both, still paranoid of the quick release nozzle flying into my paintwork...
> 
> .


I bought the Short Trigger Gun for my Nilkisk from In2detailing. The spring clip that holds the hose in the gun's coupling failed when I turned the presure washer on.
The hose flew out under pressure and hit my car wing, leaving a mark, which I had to polish out. Every time I retried the connector it felt tight and couldn't be pulled out by hand, but as sone as the pressure washer was turned on it would fly out again.
I contacted In2detailing and the sent me a new coupling out in the post,free of charge as my gun was 10 months old. The new coupling is metal compared to the old one which is plastic. I had noticed the plastic had had a hairline crack down one side. Glad to say no problems as yet with the new coupling. I think all the new guns that ship now have the metal coupling, you can easy tell athe connector end as where the spanner goes on is either plastic or metal.
Just something to watch out for. Great customer service from In2detailing. :thumb:


----------



## garage_dweller

GSVHammer said:


> I bought the Short Trigger Gun for my Nilkisk from In2detailing. The spring clip that holds the hose in the gun's coupling failed when I turned the presure washer on.
> The hose flew out under pressure and hit my car wing, leaving a mark, which I had to polish out. Every time I retried the connector it felt tight and couldn't be pulled out by hand, but as sone as the pressure washer was turned on it would fly out again.
> I contacted In2detailing and the sent me a new coupling out in the post,free of charge as my gun was 10 months old. The new coupling is metal compared to the old one which is plastic. I had noticed the plastic had had a hairline crack down one side. Glad to say no problems as yet with the new coupling. I think all the new guns that ship now have the metal coupling, you can easy tell athe connector end as where the spanner goes on is either plastic or metal.
> Just something to watch out for. Great customer service from In2detailing. :thumb:


Same thing happened with mine, got a refund

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Thanks guys that's really useful to know. I'm not sure what bit you mean but here's the one I received..









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbom

Valet pro black to the future just landed with the applicator and 3 mf towels.
Saw it being used on you tube and thought I would give it a go...


----------



## Jasonjo

Amusing product name - bet some marketing person loved that one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huvo

Quick release fittings for kranzle K10 washer. Finally had enough faffing about screwing wash lances and foam Lance on and off &#55358;&#56623;&#55358;&#56623;&#55358;&#56623;


----------



## Andyblue

turbom said:


> Valet pro black to the future just landed with the applicator and 3 mf towels.
> Saw it being used on you tube and thought I would give it a go...


Looks good - be interim your thoughts on it.

Where did you buy from with the applicator and cloths ?


----------



## Ctreanor13

Picked up a couple of microfiber applicators from The Car Salon. Resisted the urge to spend a fortune. The place is like a treasure trove


----------



## GSVHammer

atbalfour said:


> Thanks guys that's really useful to know. I'm not sure what bit you mean but here's the one I received..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yours is the new version. Where the coupling connects to the gun where the spanner goes is metal. The old version was plastic.


----------



## atbalfour

Happy days, thought so but good to check. Been pretty impressed with it and the quick release set up generally so far, I've a couple of snow foam lances each now with quick release so use one for snow foam, another to apply shampoo. 

Definitely money well spent for anyone considering it... I was previously a sceptic.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Couple of flo-pro hose guides (£4.49) and a few 11 litre lidded boxes (£2.99) for pads and towels picked up unexpectedly while getting some compost at The Range.


----------



## SteveW

Ran out of shampoo last week so popped to Halfords and thought I'd give the Autoglym UHD shampoo a try. It's the first pH neutral pure shampoo I've ever tried - I usually just buy whatever's a reasonable price with shampoo and wax in it (last lot was Simoniz stuff from Tesco!!!).

Very impressed with how foamy and mainly how slick the UHD shampoo is, the wash pad literally does glide across the paintwork. Obviously I've only really got "cheap" shampoo to compare it against, but I won't be buying cheap shampoo any more. You live and learn 

Also bought the AG scratch remover kit while I was there (was only £12 with my trade card, so worth a punt). It's made one scratch a lot better, but not touched another, which I think has gone through the clear coat maybe, so I guess even machine polishing wouldn't really fix that? Oh well, it's something to stick in the "product cupboard" to help get rid of future slight marks I guess


----------



## Ryan

atbalfour said:


> Happy days, thought so but good to check. Been pretty impressed with it and the quick release set up generally so far, I've a couple of snow foam lances each now with quick release so use one for snow foam, another to apply shampoo.
> 
> Definitely money well spent for anyone considering it... I was previously a sceptic.


I have bought one now off the back of this - I was also a skeptic but coming round to the idea. Looking forward to getting it now.


----------



## Wash monster

Sonax bsd
Waxplanet eight below
Waxplanet poly gloss detail spray to mix with the bad
Angel wax revelation


----------



## atbalfour

Wash monster said:


> Sonax bsd
> Waxplanet eight below
> Waxplanet poly gloss detail spray to mix with the bad
> Angel wax revelation


Just a warning, every time you use Eight Below you'll need to re-apply BSD - as durable as BSD is, Eight Below is one of the products that it'll wipe out in one hit at anything around or above 1% PIR.


----------



## Justbaldchris

Yum Cars Wheels and Yum Cars Lemon air freshener


----------



## sharrkey

dAs-6 & couple of pads

















It's a slippery slope for me now and I blame @atbalfour 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## great gonzo

Won't be running out of shampoo for a while.



Gonz


----------



## Andyblue

great gonzo said:


> Won't be running out of shampoo for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz




Enjoy - what 'flavours' did you get ?


----------



## great gonzo

Strawberry milkshake 
Lemon sherbet. 
Sour apple. 


Gonz.


----------



## BadgerJCW

great gonzo said:


> Won't be running out of shampoo for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz


What microfibres are those bud? I'm after some new ones 👍


----------



## BrummyPete

Multi use item, can dry the car and also clear leaves, my mate has one and its powerful enough for what I need and it was only 30 quid off amazon


----------



## macca666

Nice delivery from Waxaddict including their Halloween wax and got number 1 of 50!


----------



## AndyQash

BrummyPete said:


> Multi use item, can dry the car and also clear leaves, my mate has one and its powerful enough for what I need and it was only 30 quid off amazon


Been looking at one of these for drying the engine bay, it's a toss up between this and a BigBoi Buddi for 3 times the price.

How loud does it get, Pete ?


----------



## St Evelyn

Decided to give the new Rupes DA Pads & compounds a try this afternoon. 

As the boy's MX5 has some serious correction required I decided to buy all 3 - still not convinced that I'll be able to correct some of the scratching though, suspect he may be in for a respray at some point in the future.


----------



## SystemClenz

St Evelyn said:


> Decided to give the new Rupes DA Pads & compounds a try this afternoon.
> 
> As the boy's MX5 has some serious correction required I decided to buy all 3 - still not convinced that I'll be able to correct some of the scratching though, suspect he may be in for a respray at some point in the future.


MX-5's tend to be thin so worth getting some readings before you hit it hard :buffer:


----------



## BsrGT

macca666 said:


> Nice delivery from Waxaddict including their Halloween wax and got number 1 of 50!


Love their sprayer bottles. Also, is that the legendary Graphite in the little jar?


----------



## St Evelyn

SystemClenz said:


> MX-5's tend to be thin so worth getting some readings before you hit it hard :buffer:


Thanks for the heads-up, good to know.
I don't have a gauge yet, is there a good value one you'd recommend?


----------



## macca666

BsrGT said:


> Love their sprayer bottles. Also, is that the legendary Graphite in the little jar?


It is :thumb:


----------



## idrobbo

BrummyPete said:


> Multi use item, can dry the car and also clear leaves, my mate has one and its powerful enough for what I need and it was only 30 quid off amazon


Like using mine, got lucky & only paid £18, think it was off eBay. Only minor problem is the lead is fairly short, so I made up an extension to trail around behind me.


----------



## BrummyPete

idrobbo said:


> Like using mine, got lucky & only paid £18, think it was off eBay. Only minor problem is the lead is fairly short, so I made up an extension to trail around behind me.


I went to screwfix and got a 10m flex, now its more than long enough


----------



## Bristle Hound

Arrived today :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash

Bristle Hound said:


> Arrived today :thumb:


Looks good, BH


----------



## huvo

Set of professional brushes from Blitz Detailing. 31% saving using promo, too good to miss.


----------



## atbalfour

Bristle Hound said:


> Arrived today :thumb:


Have one myself, heavy but does the job. The short trigger gun and quick connect function are a great upgrade to it too.


----------



## P2K

All from my local Autosmart rep. 
I have to say he is great to deal with. Sam Hederington, :thumb:

Four grey and one blue drying towel, one wash mitt and a 5litre bottle of Snowfoam Pro.


----------



## Deathstar

A couple of buckets and grit guards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St Evelyn

Lots of new cloths from Paragon, and this paint thickness gauge from Amazon. No experience of a PTG so hoping it all makes sense and works well.


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Water filter from RaceGlaze. We have hard water here so time I went for filtered water. Looking forward to it arriving.


----------



## atbalfour

Chris Donaldson said:


> Water filter from RaceGlaze. We have hard water here so time I went for filtered water. Looking forward to it arriving.


Wouldn't be without a DI Vessel now... I now often wash the car in the sun just cuz I can

Also great for those 'touchless' snow foam washes to take the worst off the car before you go straight back out in it...


----------



## macca666

2020 limited edition Halloween wax from BMD


----------



## Andyblue

Ooh looking very nice, very nicely presented aswell :thumb:


----------



## P2K

macca666 said:


> 2020 limited edition Halloween wax from BMD [/IMG]


I'm gonna creep it real and say that I expect to see some scary results.

Sorry, really sorry :tumbleweed: :lol:


----------



## SteveW

Nothing exciting, but bought some decent quality microfibres from Paragon and they arrived today


----------



## Bellaciao

SteveW said:


> Nothing exciting, but bought some decent quality microfibres from Paragon and they arrived today


Hi Steve

What ones did u get?

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveW

Bellaciao said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> What ones did u get?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I bought two packs of ten of the premium 300gsm 40x40

https://paragonmicrofibre.com/product/premium-microfibre-purpose-cloths/


----------



## Kenan

Set of 2" pads from SPTA on AliExpress for £7.









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Wanted one of these for a while, the retired household Dyson and borrowing the upright Vax has been getting old recently. The Dyson can be demoted to artificial grass vacuuming! lol


----------



## SteveW

minimadmotorman said:


> Wanted one of these for a while, the retired household Dyson and borrowing the upright Vax has been getting old recently. The Dyson can be demoted to artificial grass vacuuming! lol


Never tried a George before (I don't have a wet/dry vac anyway) but I absolutely love my old Henry for cleaning the car. So much better than the Dyson V6 hand held thingy we use in the house now.

Henry got relegated to the garage because one of our dogs just attacks it every time we use it :lol:

She doesn't bat an eyelid at the Dyson. But that aside I find the Dyson useless most of the time, comapred to Henry


----------



## SteveW

Popped to Halfords and bought a few bits and bobs - all supposed to be birthday presents for me (which isn't until 26th December), but grabbed them now mainly because the pressure washer was on offer for £99.










I've been "borrowing" my dad's Karcher K2 compact for about 12 months now and found it good enough for what I need for now at least. Our house is a new build and I find the water pressure out of the taps isn't particularly great, especially the outside tap, so I was a bit concerned about trying a more expensive faster flowing pressure washer, worried that the water supply wouldn't be able to keep up.

It'll do me for now anyway, if I get a couple of years use out of it at the price I paid I won't moan too much and then may look at a better one then. This one is a birthday present from parents anyway, mainly so they can have their own one back :lol:

the rest (AG stuff) is my birthday present from Mrs SteveW, which I might just have to try out this weekend, even though it's still 7 weeks utntil my birthday


----------



## minimadmotorman

SteveW said:


> Never tried a George before (I don't have a wet/dry vac anyway) but I absolutely love my old Henry for cleaning the car. So much better than the Dyson V6 hand held thingy we use in the house now.
> 
> Henry got relegated to the garage because one of our dogs just attacks it every time we use it :lol:
> 
> She doesn't bat an eyelid at the Dyson. But that aside I find the Dyson useless most of the time, comapred to Henry


We've gone for Shark vacuums in the house now. We have a cordless one that gets used daily and a corded one that gets used once a week. Both are brilliant!

The Dyson is a 10 year old corded one. It was a great vacuum but it was just getting tired, the brush bar was naffed, hose split etc, however I recently acquired another free with a duff motor from facebook marketplace and swapped all the good bits off it and now it's almost as good as new. I feel a bit guilty demoting it to artificial grass vacuum! :lol:


----------



## SteveW

minimadmotorman said:


> We've gone for Shark vacuums in the house now. We have a cordless one that gets used daily and a corded one that gets used once a week. Both are brilliant!
> 
> The Dyson is a 10 year old corded one. It was a great vacuum but it was just getting tired, the brush bar was naffed, hose split etc, however I recently acquired another free with a duff motor from facebook marketplace and swapped all the good bits off it and now it's almost as good as new. I feel a bit guilty demoting it to artificial grass vacuum! :lol:


I had a DC02 many years ago, the purple/multi coloured one. that was Ok for a while, but even replacing filters it gradually got worse and worse. Mrs SteveW had one of the upright Dysons years ago too and she loved it, which is why she wanted to go for the Dyson Cordless one when we got together because her dog didn't like Henry!

I think we'll probably go for a Shark or similar when the current Dyson dies


----------



## Imprezaworks

We have a portable Shark at home and it’s good. I always thought the dyson was over rated. Have a George in work for sales cars and it’s brilliant and very reliable.


----------



## P2K

Received my order from IODetail this afternoon.

Red IODetail sticker (Which are free on their website, multiple colours too :thumb
Autobrite Hellshine - The Mini Reaper Drying Towel
Stjärnagloss GUMMI- Trim and Tyre Dressing
Meguiars Ultimate Compound

And in the package was a packet of Love Hearts Dip - Orange Sparkle, Candy Floss, Tangy Raspberry and Zingy Lemon.
Which I gave to our daughter and she munched on it immediately whilst watching TV, she was very grateful, thank you IODetail 

She'd already had it when I took the picture :lol:


----------



## Billabong

*SPTA Cordless Mini Car Polisher, 12V Micro Cordless Swirl Killer Car Polisher *

It's not entirely clear from the listing, but it came with the 1" & 2" backing plates and pads (I know they're shown in pic, but only the 1" kit is listed as 'in the box').

Good price (I got a further 10% off), ordered from Amazon. Not sure on policy for links here, but if you search the above bold pic title, you'll find it.

Not had a chance to use due to weather, but seems well put together and is a nice weight.


----------



## Alan W

To say I'm pleased to finally take delivery of this is an understatement. :lol:

New model Kranzle HD10/122 TS with revised top housing, 15m hose, standard gun and lance and dirtkiller lance for driveway and garden cleaning. 

Alan W


----------



## atbalfour

Alan W said:


> To say I'm pleased to finally take delivery of this is an understatement.
> 
> New model Kranzle HD10/122 TS with revised top housing, 15m hose, standard gun and lance and dirtkiller lance for driveway and garden cleaning.
> 
> Alan W


Looks great Alan enjoy

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

Alan W said:


> To say I'm pleased to finally take delivery of this is an understatement. :lol:
> 
> New model Kranzle HD10/122 TS with revised top housing, 15m hose, standard gun and lance and dirtkiller lance for driveway and garden cleaning.
> 
> Alan W


Very nice :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Alan W

atbalfour said:


> Looks great Alan enjoy





Rappy said:


> Very nice :thumb::thumb:


Thanks Guys! :thumb:

When you open the box the flap inside says:

*SAY HELLO TO YOUR NEW FAVORITE TOOL!* 

Alan W


----------



## TakDetails

BH Korrosol
BH Surfex HD - silly me bought 1ltr instead of 5
Infinity Wax Graphene QDX
Infinity Wax Ghost 
Tac Systems Shinee Wax









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bristle Hound

Thought I'd give it a try at £11.70 delivered off Amazon Uk :thumb:


----------



## St Evelyn

Ordered up some Gyeon bits:

CanCoat
Cure
Bathe+

Hoping they'll be here soon and perform every bit as well as I've been reading.


----------



## KarlP

Took the plunge and ordered a Kranzle HD10/122 TS, it came today, looks like a nice bit of kit, looking forward to the weekend to be able to use it.


----------



## Rob D 88

Bristle Hound said:


> Thought I'd give it a try at £11.70 delivered off Amazon Uk :thumb:


Defo going to be snowing where you are mate.

Enjoy it while it lasts, literally ages on the ground! Lol


----------



## pt1

Got a few items to try, good deals on car parts 4 less









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

Great website for bargains :thumb:

I have used Purple Rain 2.0 for many years. I believe 3.0 is more of a gel.

Will be interested to hear your feedback.

TW Hybrid & 303 Graphene are two products I need to try


----------



## Imprezaworks

Let us know ref the tw. Was tempted to try but reviews say it can be an ass to remove. 

The tw sealant spray is on there at 5.34 ish. I have some already.


----------



## pt1

Imprezaworks said:


> Let us know ref the tw. Was tempted to try but reviews say it can be an ass to remove.
> 
> The tw sealant spray is on there at 5.34 ish. I have some already.


Here it is pal









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Yeah mate saw it the other day one there. 

Let us know how you get on using it


----------



## Fatboy40

Imprezaworks said:


> Let us know ref the tw. Was tempted to try but reviews say it can be an ass to remove.
> 
> The tw sealant spray is on there at 5.34 ish. I have some already.


Dry & Shine?

It's the easiest thing ever to apply, it goes on my wheels after each and every wash as a sacrificial layer and on the bodywork if I'm short on time (silver alloys, and silver or dark metallic blue paint depending upon the car).

Removing it's also a doddle, hit it with a high PH pre-wash and you'll strip it right off near instantly. Whatever review says it's difficult to remove it talking utter ******** :wall:


----------



## Imprezaworks

Ok cool. Was only on Amazon or somewhere where reviews stated it was a bit tough. Have used similar products without fail which I'm sure this will be too

Turtle Wax 53142 Hybrid Dry & Shine Car Spray Wax & Rinse In One 2 X 750ml https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07Q5V3F2G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_fabt1_n8dRFbSBAFY6M?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Fatboy40

Imprezaworks said:


> Ok cool. Was only on Amazon or somewhere where reviews stated it was a bit tough. Have used similar products without fail which I'm sure this will be too
> 
> Turtle Wax 53142 Hybrid Dry & Shine Car Spray Wax & Rinse In One 2 X 750ml https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07Q5V3F2G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_fabt1_n8dRFbSBAFY6M?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Those negative reviews are a crock of **** aren't they :lol:

I'd place money on them using far too much of it + probably on a dark coloured car on a warm day + not using high enough water pressure when activating it / rinsing it off.


----------



## Rob D 88

Fatboy40 said:


> Those negative reviews are a crock of **** aren't they :lol:
> 
> I'd place money on them using far too much of it + probably on a dark coloured car on a warm day + not using high enough water pressure when activating it / rinsing it off.


Saying that, I absolutely love the stuff and been using it for over a year now.

I got some for a friend to try out on he's black Ford Focus. He sprayed it on and it left streaks all over the car. I did tell him to apply it one panel at a time!!!

I apply it using a wet microfiber and basically masssage it in before rinsing I read it was the best way to apply it and makes sure I got no streaks at all!

Rob


----------



## Rakti

pt1 said:


> Got a few items to try, good deals on car parts 4 less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


pt1,
Just looking at that G&T. On the CP4L website, it shows the bottle with a Chemical Resistant trigger (which is what the Autobrite website shows and describes) but the bottle you're showing just shows a cap on top. Is that how it came?

I'd be disappointed if I saw the picture before purchase and it only came with a cap.


----------



## Rakti

Rappy said:


> Great website for bargains :thumb:
> 
> I have used Purple Rain 2.0 for many years. I believe 3.0 is more of a gel.
> 
> Will be interested to hear your feedback.
> 
> TW Hybrid & 303 Graphene are two products I need to try


Yeah, says Gel on the CP4L website.


----------



## pt1

Rakti said:


> pt1,
> 
> Just looking at that G&T. On the CP4L website, it shows the bottle with a Chemical Resistant trigger (which is what the Autobrite website shows and describes) but the bottle you're showing just shows a cap on top. Is that how it came?
> 
> I'd be disappointed if I saw the picture before purchase and it only came with a cap.


They both came with sprayers, just didnt put them in the pic

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

pt1 said:


> They both came with sprayers, just didnt put them in the pic
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Just ordered 2x JTT and 1x PR. Thanks for posting:thumb:

Also, their 5L Prestone Extreme Performance screenwash is a very good price at £6.39, ordered.


----------



## Kenan

Rob D 88 said:


> Saying that, I absolutely love the stuff and been using it for over a year now.
> 
> I got some for a friend to try out on he's black Ford Focus. He sprayed it on and it left streaks all over the car. I did tell him to apply it one panel at a time!!!
> 
> I apply it using a wet microfiber and basically masssage it in before rinsing I read it was the best way to apply it and makes sure I got no streaks at all!
> 
> Rob


Iv used it on my black car, spray on rinse off with no issues. But mainly just use it on the wheels.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dipesh

Car Chem's QD and Iron Remover


----------



## pt1

Imprezaworks said:


> Yeah mate saw it the other day one there.
> 
> Let us know how you get on using it


Washed the car before and had a play with dry n shine,Overall very impressed. Gave each wet, rinsed panel around 2 sprays then spread it out with a microfiber. I then PW'd The full car and dried. Left a nice hydrophobic finish. Very easy to use 
Going get a few more bottles whilst its cheap

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Great stuff, sounds spot on. 

Sounds like the clowns with the negative reviews used it incorrectly.


----------



## Rakti

pt1 said:


> Washed the car before and had a play with dry n shine,Overall very impressed. Gave each wet, rinsed panel around 2 sprays then spread it out with a microfiber. I then PW'd The full car and dried. Left a nice hydrophobic finish. Very easy to use
> Going get a few more bottles whilst its cheap
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


So you wash the car, rinse it, apply the product, then rinse again, then dry with a MF towel?


----------



## Imprezaworks

If it’s like others

Would be wash.
Rinse.
Spray
Rinse.
Dry.


----------



## Rakti

Imprezaworks said:


> If it's like others
> 
> Would be wash.
> Rinse.
> Spray
> Rinse.
> Dry.


Looks a bit like what I said


----------



## vsideboy

This


----------



## pt1

Rakti said:


> So you wash the car, rinse it, apply the product, then rinse again, then dry with a MF towel?


Yep, pretty much. Think there is videos on YouTube if you want some more info. Its very easy to use.only thing, i wouldnt rinse with a hose though, just to make sure the product is fully removed, use a PW

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t

used up almost all my bead maker so now ordered some of shinee wax to replace it. Not tried it before but looking forward to see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## pt1

Stocked up for winter









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

pt1 said:


> Stocked up for winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Is it clear or slightly opaque? The old clear version I had was much better than the new opaque version I've got now.


----------



## Rappy

Rakti said:


> Also, their 5L Prestone Extreme Performance screenwash is a very good price at £6.39, ordered.


Bargain price :thumb::thumb:

Still have around 20 litres in 2 litre containers :lol:


----------



## Rappy

mr.t said:


> used up almost all my bead maker so now ordered some of shinee wax to replace it. Not tried it before but looking forward to see what the fuss is all about.


Gloss level is insane :thumb:


----------



## SteveW

Nothing particularly exciting, but this arrived today. Just got to wait until the weekend to try it out now....










I've bought quite a lot of bits and bobs since i got back into proper car cleaning again in June when I bought the Leon and was worried it was becoming a bit of an obsession - but this morning Iv'e been looking through the "Post your whole collection" thread, and I don't feel anywhere near as bad/guilty now  :lol:


----------



## sidewalkdances

I bought a Sealey LED360CM inspection lamp today. And also am about to order a stubby pressure washer trigger gun. 

It was my birthday Sunday, so I also was gifted a few new bits

Wheel Woolies set - my EZ Detailing brush is on its last legs after 8 years 
A blow dryer - just a cheapy Amazon one but i'm impressed so far with the power. Lets see if lasts 
iK 1.5 foaming Pump Sprayer for wheels
Vikan Wheel Brush for Tyres 
Carbon Collective Detailing Brush set
3" DA Backing plate - my old one gave up

I'm also going to get some new drying towels, some new polishing pads (LC Microfibre Cutting and Finishing discs) and a MF top up soon. That should do me 'kit wise' - then its just a case of topping up chemicals. I need......(notice need haha) 

Bulk Korrosol 
Snow Foam (I have about 3.5l of BH auto foam but need something a little kinder to ceramics)
A finishing polish 
Clay top up (I dont know if I like/trust my Rag Company clay cloth) 
Some Dodo Juice Born Slippy Clay Lube concentrate.


----------



## mr.t

Rappy said:


> Gloss level is insane :thumb:


thats great to hear. Hope its better than beadmaker . Hope it gives me the wow!. should arrive tommorow


----------



## Fatboy40

Rappy said:


> Gloss level is insane :thumb:


Personally I found it somewhat average for gloss, for me it did not live up to the hype at all, however it's the slickest topper I've used (but not by much).


----------



## Rakti

pt1 said:


> They both came with sprayers, just didnt put them in the pic
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


My order arrived today. The spray triggers are the same as these sold with bottles by Detailed Online;

https://detailedonline.co.uk/collections/spray-bottles/products/elite-measured-bottle-with-the-triggers-with-ratios-5-pack

You can buy the bottles separately. If you deduct the cost of these from the with triggers price, the triggers are worth £1.40 each, so for example, the 500ml Autobrite Tar Remover is only costing you £4.14 (£5.54 - £1.40) which is a very good price for 500ml or £8.28 for 1 litre (bar buying a 5L jerry can (without triggers)) delivered, if the product is any good (yet to test it).

There's an ebay seller selling 10 identical triggers for £19.99, so £2 each.


----------



## Andyblue

SteveW said:


> Nothing particularly exciting, but this arrived today. Just got to wait until the weekend to try it out now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought quite a lot of bits and bobs since i got back into proper car cleaning again in June when I bought the Leon and was worried it was becoming a bit of an obsession - but this morning Iv'e been looking through the "Post your whole collection" thread, and I don't feel anywhere near as bad/guilty now  :lol:


Be interested in your thoughts - I've been looking at one and trying to decide if it's worthwhile getting one...

Where did you get yours from, if you don't mind ?


----------



## sharrkey

Hope these wheel woolies are worth the money  Small bottle of Polish Angel Gold zirkon to try also









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Ultimate finish's snow foam, Worth a go for under £14 for 5 litres









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

That price delivered


----------



## pt1

Imprezaworks said:


> That price delivered


£17.50 with next day delivery

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

Got to love a Mitchell & King order, especially with 35% off.

Wax applicators x 10
Wash mitts x 2


----------



## SteveW

Andyblue said:


> Be interested in your thoughts - I've been looking at one and trying to decide if it's worthwhile getting one...
> 
> Where did you get yours from, if you don't mind ?


Bought from Amazon - currently at £24.74 (I paid 3p more :lol: ) https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kärcher-Vacuum-Supplies-Premium-Compact/dp/B00HF2XMYM

I'm using mine on a K2 full control and I honestly don't think I'll ever use the vario lance that came with the K2 to wash the car ever again after buying this. Really impressed with it.

It's got better variation than the original vario lance that came with the K2 and also swivels about all over the place, however you want it.

I was toying with getting one of the QR gun/nozzle kits for a similar price as I paid for this, but I'm glad I chose to buy this instead if I'm honest


----------



## Imprezaworks

GSVHammer said:


> Got to love a Mitchell & King order, especially with 35% off.
> 
> Wax applicators x 10
> Wash mitts x 2


I need that caramel bar 😀


----------



## pt1

Gsvhammer must be a teachers pet, i never got a biscuit 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

Imprezaworks said:


> I need that caramel bar 😀





pt1 said:


> Gsvhammer must be a teachers pet, i never got a biscuit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


We are just fatter in our household mate.


----------



## Andyblue

SteveW said:


> Bought from Amazon - currently at £24.74 (I paid 3p more :lol: ) https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kärcher-Vacuum-Supplies-Premium-Compact/dp/B00HF2XMYM
> 
> I'm using mine on a K2 full control and I honestly don't think I'll ever use the vario lance that came with the K2 to wash the car ever again after buying this. Really impressed with it.
> 
> It's got better variation than the original vario lance that came with the K2 and also swivels about all over the place, however you want it.
> 
> I was toying with getting one of the QR gun/nozzle kits for a similar price as I paid for this, but I'm glad I chose to buy this instead if I'm honest


Cheers mate. I'll have a look :thumb:


----------



## jcooper5083

Had some fun the last week unting down some rare and collectable Dodo Juice waxes to get the collection going.

anyone have any more I will consider any of the dodo or rubbish boys collections so drop me a note.










Had the joy of finding this unopened glass jar signed by Dom and PeeJ


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I've got a mains blower/vac/mulcher that's no use for the car, a pet dryer that's a faff with cables and hoses so have been looking for alternative and already having a stack of worx and titan batteries, been keeping an eye on this and got one this week.

After a quick trial, it will also pick up leaf blowing duty, I didn't expect it to be enough for that but did damp oak leaves no problem.

Haven't used on the car yet, might try and fashion a nozzle for real focus.


----------



## Richors

jcooper5083 said:


> Had some fun the last week unting down some rare and collectable Dodo Juice waxes to get the collection going.
> 
> anyone have any more I will consider any of the dodo or rubbish boys collections so drop me a note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you only looking for unopened/unused stuff I assume?


----------



## westerman

Ran out of ODK Cabin and fancied trying something a bit different so went for Adams Interior Detailer, not disappointed gives a nice finish, not too glossy,


----------



## minimadmotorman

Just collected 5 litres of WP 8 Below and a mini 1400gsm drying towel.

That's me sorted for snow foam for about the next 10 years!


----------



## dazzlers82

ordered 2 bucket dollies today, i've wanted a set of these for years but was out of stock for ages.


----------



## Bellaciao

dazzlers82 said:


> ordered 2 bucket dollies today, i've wanted a set of these for years but was out of stock for ages.


Where did you get them from?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

C2v3 delivered.
A filter for my titan garage vac, the bags alone aren't enough for the dusty concrete floor
And took a punt on an air driven brush attachment from the same seller on ebay


----------



## Imprezaworks

Do you like the c2v3 mate. It’s on Amazon at 17 for a litre.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Imprezaworks said:


> Do you like the c2v3 mate. It's on Amazon at 17 for a litre.


That's where I got and what for, posted up a few days ago 

Had a sample years ago but don't remember it, so can't have hated it, looking to simplify my stash and routine and I like the sound of the flexibility, ease of use and reviews. If it's not pouring at the weekend will give it a run out and report back. Got some citrus foam coming too.


----------



## atbalfour

Bit of a spending splurge recently....

AutoGlanz Alkalloy Concentrated Alloy Wheel Cleaner - used yesterday, as expected highly alkaline in neat (pH 13) but dilutes down to pH 10. Alloys are coated and first use didn't degrade protection, took a 10:1 dilution to get 90% dirt removal. Their min dilution 20:1 didn't cut it.

KKD BLIZZARD Snow Foam pH Neutral Tutti Frutti - early days, used today and first opinion is extremely positive. Smell is overpowering but it clings for days, car was filthy but took 90% of the dirt off and rinses as clean as any snow foam I've tried... so far so good.

Mammoth Squaretastic Tyre Dressing Applicator 

GYEON Q2 AntiFog - this was a boredom purchase.. Anti Fogs tend to be a bit hit or miss so will see how it fares having applied it this afternoon.

Vikan Vehicle Brush w/Long Handle - handy for wheel arches!
.
.

Anddd a Black Friday order from Clean & Shiny

#Labocosmetica #Purifica 4.5 Litre - finished a sample of this today, this product deserves a lot of attention amongst coating enthusiasts. Hence my decision to buy in bulk while it's on sale. LSP was beginning to clog, DI Resin needs changed and the last time I used it, it left me with some mild water spots which I hadn't a chance to remove. I'd normally use Fse which is extremely effective but it leaves something behind which isn't my preference. Just 50ml of Purifica was used in a 600ml snow foam lance and any trace of waterspotting was well and truly gone. LSP was in pretty handy shape but it's really been restored back to 'nearly new' levels which I'm very pleased about... Will in due course test how regular use pf an Acid pH product impacts coatings, (I measured it's diluted at 3) Labo say it won't, but always like to test these things for myself before singing a product's praises too much. Aside from how functionally useful it is, it smells epic and it hangs around too... scented my driveway for the rest of the afternoon lol.

#Labocosmetica #SIDERO Iron Remover Gel with Anti-Limescale Action (500ml) - two colour changing actions, purple for iron and green for limescale... interested to try this given how good Purifica is. Korrosol is great but it's expensive and if my sums are right I'll get much better bang for my buck with this.

#Labocosmetica #Neve 1 Litre

Other boring items:

The Rag Company The Cyclone 6 X 8 Premium Korean Microfiber Wash Pad 
The Rag Company Pearl 16 x 16 Coatings & Interior Microfiber Towel 
The Rag Company The Blue Diamond 16 X 24 Microfiber Glass Towel
GYEON Q2M Glass 500ml	
Carbon Collective Hanging Air Freshener - Acqua (Blue)


----------



## Tykebike

Took advantage of BF15 at CYC and got a Vertool Force Drive polisher plus a 5.5 and 6.5 orange hex logic pads.
Thankfully my mate bought my Das 6 Pro Plus.


----------



## 350Chris

I managed to be patient enough to wait for BF and Bouncers arriving at CYC made shopping around easier...bulk order done!

5L DDSi
5L Done and Dusted
5L Look Sharp Glass Cleaner
1L Slick Mick - as I’ve not tried it but The Bouncer has never let me down
1L It’s All White foam
12 edgeless work towels

And probably some other stuff...I got carried away :lol:


I am eyeing a Kranzle K10 but my Karcher hasn’t quite died yet...


----------



## Carscope

Well I've spent too much money...

150ml 5oz Wolf Chemicals NANO Car Care Guard polish wax glass 
41x61cm DRY ME A RIVER! Waffle-Weave Towel dark blue x10
CARPRO TAR X 500ML
CARPRO SPOTLESS : WATER SPOT & MINERAL REMOVER 500ML
CARPRO RESET PH NEUTRAL MAINTENANCE SHAMPOO 500ML
CERAMIC COATING APPLICATOR PAD X8
Vikan Vehicle Brush w/Long Handle 420 mm Soft/split Black 522252
Vikan Interior Brush 330mm 450052
Koch Chemie Fresh Up Odour Eliminator 1L
GYEON Q2 AntiFog
CarPro INSIDE - Leather & Interior Multi-purpose Cleaner (500ml)
CarPro Clarify - Streak Free Glass Cleaner 500ml
CarPro - Ceri-Glass Kit
CarPro Eraser - Intense Oil and Polish Cleanser
Car Pro - Iron X Paste
Tuf Shine - Tyre Cleaning Brush
Tuf Shine - Tyre Cleaner 22oz
Eurow - Microfiber Wipe Dispenser Box Pkg/50
GYEON Q²M - Wet Coat


----------



## Steveom2

That’s some shopping list 😳 be interested in the tuf shine tyre cleaner results


----------



## Bellaciao

Eturty said:


> Well I've spent too much money...
> 
> 150ml 5oz Wolf Chemicals NANO Car Care Guard polish wax glass
> 41x61cm DRY ME A RIVER! Waffle-Weave Towel dark blue x10
> CARPRO TAR X 500ML
> CARPRO SPOTLESS : WATER SPOT & MINERAL REMOVER 500ML
> CARPRO RESET PH NEUTRAL MAINTENANCE SHAMPOO 500ML
> CERAMIC COATING APPLICATOR PAD X8
> Vikan Vehicle Brush w/Long Handle 420 mm Soft/split Black 522252
> Vikan Interior Brush 330mm 450052
> Koch Chemie Fresh Up Odour Eliminator 1L
> GYEON Q2 AntiFog
> CarPro INSIDE - Leather & Interior Multi-purpose Cleaner (500ml)
> CarPro Clarify - Streak Free Glass Cleaner 500ml
> CarPro - Ceri-Glass Kit
> CarPro Eraser - Intense Oil and Polish Cleanser
> Car Pro - Iron X Paste
> Tuf Shine - Tyre Cleaning Brush
> Tuf Shine - Tyre Cleaner 22oz
> Eurow - Microfiber Wipe Dispenser Box Pkg/50
> GYEON Q²M - Wet Coat


Effort mate

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> Well I've spent too much money...
> 
> 150ml 5oz Wolf Chemicals NANO Car Care Guard polish wax glass
> 41x61cm DRY ME A RIVER! Waffle-Weave Towel dark blue x10
> CARPRO TAR X 500ML
> CARPRO SPOTLESS : WATER SPOT & MINERAL REMOVER 500ML
> CARPRO RESET PH NEUTRAL MAINTENANCE SHAMPOO 500ML
> CERAMIC COATING APPLICATOR PAD X8
> Vikan Vehicle Brush w/Long Handle 420 mm Soft/split Black 522252
> Vikan Interior Brush 330mm 450052
> Koch Chemie Fresh Up Odour Eliminator 1L
> GYEON Q2 AntiFog
> CarPro INSIDE - Leather & Interior Multi-purpose Cleaner (500ml)
> CarPro Clarify - Streak Free Glass Cleaner 500ml
> CarPro - Ceri-Glass Kit
> CarPro Eraser - Intense Oil and Polish Cleanser
> Car Pro - Iron X Paste
> Tuf Shine - Tyre Cleaning Brush
> Tuf Shine - Tyre Cleaner 22oz
> Eurow - Microfiber Wipe Dispenser Box Pkg/50
> GYEON Q²M - Wet Coat


Bit of a CarPro splurge eh?! Tuf Shine Tyre Cleaner is comfortably best in class. AG Rebound good but not quite as good.


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> Bit of a CarPro splurge eh?! Tuf Shine Tyre Cleaner is comfortably best in class. AG Rebound good but not quite as good.


Yeah dude, love they're stuff I've tried so far so thought why not try the rest now its on offer.


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> Bit of a CarPro splurge eh?! Tuf Shine Tyre Cleaner is comfortably best in class. AG Rebound good but not quite as good.


you can add Carpro lift + ECH20 To that list too now haha


----------



## Fatboy40

Eturty said:


> Well I've spent too much money...
> 
> Car Pro - Iron X Paste


I'm interest to know if you bought this for a very specific task?

I had real trouble getting some ancient baked on brake dust off from the rear of some alloys spokes, and bought this so it could linger for longer and not just run off. It did stay in-place for a long time and is very viscous, but ultimately was no better than a standard decent strength fallout remover.

In the end I had to go nuclear and use hydrochloric acid (a builders trade brick cleaner diluted as required, it's massively cheaper than a "car" product, but can discolour clear coat if you're not careful).


----------



## Rakti

Fatboy40 said:


> I'm interest to know if you bought this for a very specific task?
> 
> I had real trouble getting some ancient baked on brake dust off from the rear of some alloys spokes, and bought this so it could linger for longer and not just run off. It did stay in-place for a long time and is very viscous, but ultimately was no better than a standard decent strength fallout remover.
> 
> In the end I had to go nuclear and use hydrochloric acid (a builders trade brick cleaner diluted as required, it's massively cheaper than a "car" product, but can discolour clear coat if you're not careful).


I hear what your saying about brick acid (was on another thread with you about this) but did you notice Carchem are doing their acidic wheel cleaner for £4.20/litre in their Black Friday sale, or £8.40 for 5L, as cheap as brick acid though I appreciate not as strong.


----------



## Gas head

stocked back up on bilt hamber products and polish angel rapidwax


----------



## st33ly

Eturty said:


> Well I've spent too much money...
> 
> 150ml 5oz Wolf Chemicals NANO Car Care Guard polish wax glass
> 41x61cm DRY ME A RIVER! Waffle-Weave Towel dark blue x10
> CARPRO TAR X 500ML
> CARPRO SPOTLESS : WATER SPOT & MINERAL REMOVER 500ML
> CARPRO RESET PH NEUTRAL MAINTENANCE SHAMPOO 500ML
> CERAMIC COATING APPLICATOR PAD X8
> Vikan Vehicle Brush w/Long Handle 420 mm Soft/split Black 522252
> Vikan Interior Brush 330mm 450052
> Koch Chemie Fresh Up Odour Eliminator 1L
> GYEON Q2 AntiFog
> CarPro INSIDE - Leather & Interior Multi-purpose Cleaner (500ml)
> CarPro Clarify - Streak Free Glass Cleaner 500ml
> CarPro - Ceri-Glass Kit
> CarPro Eraser - Intense Oil and Polish Cleanser
> Car Pro - Iron X Paste
> Tuf Shine - Tyre Cleaning Brush
> Tuf Shine - Tyre Cleaner 22oz
> Eurow - Microfiber Wipe Dispenser Box Pkg/50
> GYEON Q²M - Wet Coat


Mate!!! You need help!!!! 
Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Managed to grab a few bargains:

Kranzle Ventos 20 ( the 30 was out of stock  )

Car Chem:

Lockdown 5L
Hydro QD 5L
Ceramic Glass Seal 1L
Pick N Mix:
Ceramic Suds Shampoo
Hydroseal
Hydrocoat Hybrid
Hydro Coat
Ceramic Detailer

Infinity Wax:

Syn3rgy QD 500ml
Wipe-out Foam 500ml
APX 500ml + Pro bottle
Express Sealant 500ml
QDX 5L

IODETAIL:

Bucket Stickers

Clean & Shiny:

WOWO's Interior Cleaner
Detail Factory Small Ultra Soft Brush - Royal Blue
Detail Factory Large Ultra Soft Brush - Royal Blue
Detail Factory Small Ultra Soft Brush - Lime Green
Detail Factory Large Ultra Soft Brush - Lime Green


----------



## Lexus-is250

Short1e said:


> Managed to grab a few bargains:
> 
> Kranzle Ventos 20 ( the 30 was out of stock  )
> 
> Car Chem:
> 
> Lockdown 5L
> 
> Hydro QD 5L
> 
> Ceramic Glass Seal 1L
> 
> Pick N Mix:
> 
> Ceramic Suds Shampoo
> 
> Hydroseal
> 
> Hydrocoat Hybrid
> 
> Hydro Coat
> 
> Ceramic Detailer
> 
> Infinity Wax:
> 
> Syn3rgy QD 500ml
> 
> Wipe-out Foam 500ml
> 
> APX 500ml + Pro bottle
> 
> Express Sealant 500ml
> 
> QDX 5L
> 
> IODETAIL:
> 
> Bucket Stickers
> 
> Clean & Shiny:
> 
> WOWO's Interior Cleaner
> 
> Detail Factory Small Ultra Soft Brush - Royal Blue
> 
> Detail Factory Large Ultra Soft Brush - Royal Blue
> 
> Detail Factory Small Ultra Soft Brush - Lime Green
> 
> Detail Factory Large Ultra Soft Brush - Lime Green


Plenty of gear to be playing with there

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

The Ultimate finish..... 
Bigboi buddy blowr
Polish angel carnauba arts black wulfenite
Car chem..... 
iron detox
Wheel brush
Panel prep
Clear view glass cleaner
1900-1 super suds Shampoo
Mitchell&king.....
Foaming head sprayers
Magic erasers
Perfect dilution gadget 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

The first of the black Friday items turned up. Couldn't resist the Wowo's interior dressing as I've not tried it yet and wanted a different smell. Smells lovely.

The soft99 glass compound intrigued me as having used their glass compound wipes and rain repellent, I'm expecting good things. The foam block is nice and firm so should be able to give a good clean. Absolute bargain as well.









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

First few bits arrived today, and yes I'm as annoyed as you that I got an old label for carpro water spot lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37

3 packs of Kirkland microfibre cloths from Costco and one pack of their white terry cloths.


----------



## Blanco92

Was not planning to buy anything (as I intend to run down my stock a bit) but still made some small purchases:
Sonax Spray and Seal
Turtlewax Dry & Shine
Turtlewax Clearvue rain repellent 
All just £23 delivered from ECP

Also OH bought me a Worx Hydroshot (early Christmas present!)


----------



## MrPassat

I hope this counts......a Bissell Spotclean Pro.
The justification was the lounge carpet buy the reality is the car seats....as always, don't 
ttell the Mrs....


----------



## Steveom2

Little delivery from ultimate finish,master sealant and glissante  can't fathom why they have put a sprayer on a shampoo 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH




----------



## Carscope

Few more goodies from CYC;










Here's a comparison between a tuf shine and a 'tyre scrubber' brush found at various retailers. The tuf shine has composite handle and softer bristles compared the other.


























Ironically I bought the tyre scrubber from clean your car and it was labelled as a tuf shine brush, must have been filling in stock while they were waiting for the real one to be in stock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH

Nobody packs like Elite! Double bagged and tapped up.


----------



## LeeH

Ran out of cupboard space


----------



## SteveW

LeeH said:


> Ran out of cupboard space


You'll just have to hang more stuff from your trolley


----------



## Carscope

More bits!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RT1994

LeeH said:


> Ran out of cupboard space


Decent few purchases there! Do love the Megs detailer range, can be a little pricey but there's a couple of them I'm constantly reaching for and couldn't live without now.


----------



## Carscope

RT1994 said:


> Decent few purchases there! Do love the Megs detailer range, can be a little pricey but there's a couple of them I'm constantly reaching for and couldn't live without now.


Tbf hyper dressing dilutes 4:1 so a gallon would probably last a good number of years

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Eturty said:


> Tbf hyper dressing dilutes 4:1 so a gallon would probably last a good number of years
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you use 'hyper dressing' for ?

Oh and thats serious stash of products you have there mate :thumb:


----------



## LeeH

Andyblue said:


> What do you use 'hyper dressing' for ?
> 
> Oh and thats serious stash of products you have there mate :thumb:


Inside, outside, tyres, engine bays etc.

Basically the same as you would any water based dressing such as PERL.


----------



## saul

Black Friday shopping came through...
Car Chem
Iron Detox
Hyper QD
Glue & Tar remover
Ceramic glass sealant
Interior clean

Looking forward to trying these out 









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## JonD

Steveom2 said:


> Little delivery from ultimate finish,master sealant and glissante  can't fathom why they have put a sprayer on a shampoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did your other UF purchase not arrive as well Steve?


----------



## Steveom2

JonD said:


> Did your other UF purchase not arrive as well Steve?


Not yet ,I guess they've been a little busy mate


----------



## JonD

Steveom2 said:


> Not yet ,I guess they've been a little busy mate


Same here, i imagine there was a stack of orders from the weekend to process.


----------



## Carscope

Slims order!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Few bits arrived from the ultimate finish, great service as always
















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

pt1 said:


> Few bits arrived from the ultimate finish, great service as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Really interested in how you get on with the Buddi, had one in my basket about 20 times but never pulled the trigger, curious in how loud it is.

Thanks fella.


----------



## pt1

AndyQash said:


> Really interested in how you get on with the Buddi, had one in my basket about 20 times but never pulled the trigger, curious in how loud it is.
> 
> Thanks fella.


I had a little play with it before, it is pretty loud and heavier than i thought it would be. I have fancied one for ages,so pulled the trigger whilst it had %15 off. should be great for getting rid of all the annoying drips you get around the car after washing

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Cheers fella...I was so close at the weekend but held off.

Thanks for the information, was thinking the same in usage as well as the engine bay.


----------



## Carscope

Final bits from Black Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> Few bits arrived from the ultimate finish, great service as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I put wulfinte over Centurion at the weekend, complemented it very well 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDC250

Hopefully will be better than my other PTG.


----------



## Alfie7777

I need to get my Christmas wants together with a ptg top of my list ,
Appreciate any review Mdc &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## MDC250

Had a tiny play when it arrived.

App is actually pretty decent and intuitive.

The PTG is reading accurately off the 2 shims it came with.

Previous PTG was a Nicety CM88069FN, don’t trust it anymore. Will have a play with the more extensive shims that came with that with the new one.

Hopefully can clean the car this weekend and will do a series of reads then, you can make a customised report which is a nice touch. Will post up properly as and when use it.


----------



## TeddyRuxpin

Anyone know of any BSD bargains going?!


----------



## LeeH

TeddyRuxpin said:


> Anyone know of any BSD bargains going?!


7.48 - 20% for a new customer. 5.98!

That's basically 5L bulk price.

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/s...3Wgv6qZQu1EODi60V16TAGdGb_HGIlB8aAs6oEALw_wcB


----------



## Andyblue

LeeH said:


> 7.48 - 20% for a new customer. 5.98!
> 
> That's basically 5L bulk price.
> 
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/s...3Wgv6qZQu1EODi60V16TAGdGb_HGIlB8aAs6oEALw_wcB


I'm not sure the 20% off (even new customer) discount works at present on a lot of detailing stuff at CP4L or even ECP at present.

I've not had a code - even ones they send me to give me a discount to buy something, work...

Hope it does - post it up if it does work :thumb:


----------



## Sim

Black Friday purchases have all arrived now.

Adams Car Shampoo - Gallon
Adams Graphine Detail Spray - Gallon
Carbon Collective knee saver kneeling pad
Blo Air S handheld dryer


----------



## Steveom2

Another delivery from clean and shinyI'm a sucker for you tube videos 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Steveom2 said:


> Another delivery from clean and shinyI'm a sucker for you tube videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ditto Steve! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Got to give Purifica a try, really interested in seeing how it can revive a coating.


----------



## sworrall

Finally managed to upgrade my old Wickes PW to something decent!

Great service from Aquaspray in Warrington

Kranzle 1050p
15m Kranzle Hose
MTM Hose Reel
UFO Patio Cleaner
Kranzle D10 adapter for my snow foam lance



Kranzle 1050p Pressure Washer by Stu Worrall, on Flickr-- 
Stu Worrall


----------



## AndyQash

sworrall said:


> Finally managed to upgrade my old Wickes PW to something decent!
> 
> Great service from Aquaspray in Warrington
> 
> Kranzle 1050p
> 
> 15m Kranzle Hose
> 
> MTM Hose Reel
> 
> UFO Patio Cleaner
> 
> Kranzle D10 adapter for my snow foam lance
> 
> 
> 
> Kranzle 1050p Pressure Washer by Stu Worrall, on Flickr--
> 
> Stu Worrall


Very nice, Stu.


----------



## Steveom2

You’ll love the kranzle machine,they are on another level 👍


----------



## Imprezaworks

We’ve used those guys in work, seem a helpful bunch.


----------



## sworrall

Imprezaworks said:


> We've used those guys in work, seem a helpful bunch.


Yep Malcolm was really helpful. Had a good chat whilst there about all things Kranzle


----------



## jcooper5083

A little top up of snow foam and leather cleaner/sealant and a couple of cheecky collectable waxes with a free chockworks thrown in from the Dodo


----------



## macca666

Waxaddict black friday deals arrived....









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

macca666 said:


> Waxaddict black friday deals arrived....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That's a delivery!

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

macca666 said:


> Waxaddict black friday deals arrived....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thats a proper delivery mate - what did you go for ?


----------



## Hede

Black Friday haul from The RagCompany Europe


----------



## Coatings

Hede said:


> Black Friday haul from The RagCompany Europe


How do you like those IK spray bottles?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

Lexus-is250 said:


> That's a delivery!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


:lol: the containers are 2l not 5l if you didnt know which I really like as 5l is a lot for certain things. Couple of things are gifts as well but still a decent haul though and at a great price :thumb:



Andyblue said:


> Thats a proper delivery mate - what did you go for ?


Waxes
1 x kudos
1 x sub zero

Liquids
2 x Instabead
1 x Lustre
1 x glass cleaner
1 x hydrorims
1 x multi purpose dressing

1 x mug

The Kwazar sprayer are included with certain liquids and have heads obviously they're just not in the pic however Richard threw an extra couple in along with stickers and keyrings for free. The multi purpose dressing came free as well as I'm a member of their Waxclub (thats whats far left and why its got a sticker on it) so each time I order something is chucked in for free :thumb:


----------



## Coatings

Went a little overboard last year so just a couple things to try..... proud of my restraint!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hede

Coatings said:


> How do you like those IK spray bottles?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They feel really good in the hand. I like the build quality of the bottles. I have not had liquid in yet though so will get back on that.


----------



## Andyblue

macca666 said:


> :lol: the containers are 2l not 5l if you didnt know which I really like as 5l is a lot for certain things. Couple of things are gifts as well but still a decent haul though and at a great price :thumb:
> 
> Waxes
> 1 x kudos
> 1 x sub zero
> 
> Liquids
> 2 x Instabead
> 1 x Lustre
> 1 x glass cleaner
> 1 x hydrorims
> 1 x multi purpose dressing
> 
> 1 x mug
> 
> The Kwazar sprayer are included with certain liquids and have heads obviously they're just not in the pic however Richard threw an extra couple in along with stickers and keyrings for free. The multi purpose dressing came free as well as I'm a member of their Waxclub (thats whats far left and why its got a sticker on it) so each time I order something is chucked in for free :thumb:


That's a nice haul there.

Enjoy using them... :thumb:


----------



## jcooper5083

I had a few more Dodo waxes to add to my collection over the last few days


----------



## 350Chris

Black Friday certainly happened for me :doublesho


----------



## AndyQash

350Chris said:


> Black Friday certainly happened for me :doublesho


Nice...bet you are looking forward to the next wash.


----------



## Andyblue

350Chris said:


> Black Friday certainly happened for me :doublesho


Yup it definitely did happen !

Enjoy your new toys :thumb:


----------



## Steveom2

I think that will take years to get through 😳


----------



## 350Chris

AndyQash said:


> Nice...bet you are looking forward to the next wash.


It was supposed to have arrived yesterday for use today - but I'll find an excuse to clean something now...even if it snows :lol:



Andyblue said:


> Yup it definitely did happen !
> 
> Enjoy your new toys :thumb:


:buffer:



Steveom2 said:


> I think that will take years to get through 😳


You'd be surprised...I have a fair few cars through the wash bay but for sure I should be able to keep the bottles topped up for a while


----------



## Bellaciao

Got this to save the knees but still waiting on my Car Chem haul!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

Got one the same,there really good although I’ve drilled out some of the holes to accommodate my detailing brushes


----------



## P2K

Got one of these delivered the other day. Then the wife swiftly wrapped it for Christmas :lol:


----------



## jamiepollock643

Bellaciao said:


> Got this to save the knees but still waiting on my Car Chem haul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Hey where did you get this?


----------



## Walesy.

jamiepollock643 said:


> Hey where did you get this?


I have this mate,

from here

https://www.trifibre.co.uk/product/4-wheel-garage-working-bench-with-drawer-2-x-side-tool-tray/


----------



## Coatings

Some Ceramic QD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Joint venture with my good friend President Swirl have just ordered Carpro quartz uk 3.0 with reload, reset and fogfight so we are set for next year when we are able to spend some proper time on the cars


----------



## Yellow Dave

macca666 said:


> :lol: the containers are 2l not 5l if you didnt know which I really like as 5l is a lot for certain things. Couple of things are gifts as well but still a decent haul though and at a great price :thumb:
> 
> Waxes
> 1 x kudos
> 1 x sub zero
> 
> Liquids
> 2 x Instabead
> 1 x Lustre
> 1 x glass cleaner
> 1 x hydrorims
> 1 x multi purpose dressing
> 
> 1 x mug
> 
> The Kwazar sprayer are included with certain liquids and have heads obviously they're just not in the pic however Richard threw an extra couple in along with stickers and keyrings for free. The multi purpose dressing came free as well as I'm a member of their Waxclub (thats whats far left and why its got a sticker on it) so each time I order something is chucked in for free :thumb:


What are your thoughts on the multipurpose dressing? I got an original bottle but could never decide if I liked it or not. Didn't last on tyres or external plastics and engine bays. Was a nice QD for interior plastics but that's about it


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Casual browse of car mats escalated into a purchase of Bissell Spotclean Pet Pro


----------



## 121DOM

P2K said:


> Got one of these delivered the other day. Then the wife swiftly wrapped it for Christmas :lol:


Hi
Could you please let me know where this came from. 
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

Yellow Dave said:


> What are your thoughts on the multipurpose dressing? I got an original bottle but could never decide if I liked it or not. Didn't last on tyres or external plastics and engine bays. Was a nice QD for interior plastics but that's about it


I've never used it before and it's one I wouldn't have jumped to buy if I'm honest however I got it free with my order as I'm a Waxclub member.

Seems a bit if a do it all which I'm always wary of as experience of other products (not waxaddict) tend to make me think you're better with a dedicated product.

Looking forward to trying it out though if the Scottish weather ever gets better so I'll let you know my thoughts but at the moment it's still in the garage back in the box


----------



## AndyQash

121DOM said:


> Hi
> Could you please let me know where this came from.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks identical to mine which came from Direct Hoses, it's a very good kit.

https://www.directhoses.net/collections/hose-gun-lance-sets


----------



## minimadmotorman

Bought a few bits recently.

A stubby trigger for a Kranzle K7 and 5lts of KKD Blizzard Tutti Frutti (for the summer) from High Definition Detail. Shane also gave me a sample of their new Snow Foam "Foamumental V3" to try out.

I've also bought a Drying Towel, Wash Mitt and Microfibre cloth bundle from Detailed Online (and a Creed refill for an air freshener)


----------



## Steveom2

Delivery from ultimate finish,took a week to arrive but I guess they've been busy









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Muska

A couple of top ups with a new car incoming


----------



## JonD

Steveom2 said:


> Delivery from ultimate finish,took a week to arrive but I guess they've been busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Must have been busy, mine took over a week also but was delayed by DHL as well


----------



## LeeH

JonD said:


> Must have been busy, mine took over a week also but was delayed by DHL as well


What made you choose that over the Blo GT? I went for the Blo as it seemed to be (on paper) a better spec in most areas including hose length, air flow etc.

My Blo will be here around lunch time.

Very nice looking machine though.


----------



## LeeH

Wall mounted vac.

Plumbing and electrics to follow.


----------



## Carscope

LeeH said:


> Wall mounted vac.
> 
> Plumbing and electrics to follow.


I've got the same works a treat


----------



## JonD

LeeH said:


> What made you choose that over the Blo GT? I went for the Blo as it seemed to be (on paper) a better spec in most areas including hose length, air flow etc.
> 
> My Blo will be here around lunch time.
> 
> Very nice looking machine though.


I'm sure you won't be disappointed with the Blo, you'll get lots of views from owners of each.

There's lost of info and reviews about both machines, one thing I did pick on about the blo was that the spec's are based on 15amp, we in the uk only have 13amp.

A post from last yea about the two https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?
t=415989&page=2

BTW, tidy looking set up there


----------



## Steveom2

JonD said:


> Must have been busy, mine took over a week also but was delayed by DHL as well


Wasn't delayed by dhl but ultimate finish 🙄


----------



## SteveW

Another not-very-exciting-to-look-at purchase from me....










Gonna stick a bit of open hose on one end so I can connect to my existing hosepipe to use to "dry" the car. Never tried it before but have read on here that it works so worth a try I guess if it means less actual towel drying after 

Gotta try everything at least once, right?


----------



## AndyQash

SteveW said:


> Another not-very-exciting-to-look-at purchase from me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna stick a bit of open hose on one end so I can connect to my existing hosepipe to use to "dry" the car. Never tried it before but have read on here that it works so worth a try I guess if it means less actual towel drying after
> 
> Gotta try everything at least once, right?


It certainly works, Steve...especially on a well protected car.


----------



## LeeH

The Blo arrived and I managed get the socket wired up before Tea.


----------



## Steveom2

Set up coming along nicely 👍


----------



## SteveW

AndyQash said:


> It certainly works, Steve...especially on a well protected car.


I was reading there's a bit of a knack to getting it right, so will probably be a bit of trial and error to get the method correct - but it's all part of the learning process


----------



## Carscope

LeeH said:


> The Blo arrived and I managed get the socket wired up before Tea.












Snap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40

Muska said:


> A couple of top ups with a new car incoming


That's an older label on the Fog Fight, it's not been that one for a while now, but I've no idea how long it stay effective for (I've stopped using it, it always disappoints me, and I'd rather than have a good quality glass cloth in the car instead).


----------



## Muska

Fatboy40 said:


> That's an older label on the Fog Fight, it's not been that one for a while now, but I've no idea how long it stay effective for (I've stopped using it, it always disappoints me, and I'd rather than have a good quality glass cloth in the car instead).


Thanks, that might explain why it was out of date when I looked at the sticker on the bottle.


----------



## peterdoherty

Muska said:


> Thanks, that might explain why it was out of date when I looked at the sticker on the bottle.


The date on the bottom of carpro is the manufacturing date IIRC


----------



## Muska

Thanks, there are 2 dates 2 years apart though. My other thread has pictures &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Bellaciao

Car Chem haul came today, also got 50 microfibers. Tremendous value 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Boarded the hype train and ordered a pack of these this morning.

Skrubber Dubber Interior scrub pads from CYR


----------



## Carscope

minimadmotorman said:


> Boarded the hype train and ordered a pack of these this morning.
> 
> Skrubber Dubber Interior scrub pads from CYR


Dude same!

I ordered 6 of them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Eturty said:


> Dude same!
> 
> I ordered 6 of them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've just ordered 3, sure I can make em last


----------



## BrummyPete

Just ordered a pack too, not a bad price


----------



## Hede

My order from Clean N Shiny arrived

Looking forward to try TarX and IronX. At least they smells better than Valet Pro ones I have used.


----------



## idrobbo

Ordered some Skrubber Dubbers as well, and some Nanolex Interior Cleaner & MF wash to try out.


----------



## dazzlers82

Bellaciao said:


> Where did you get them from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


sorry didnt see this, i got them from slims detailing:thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Had this little lot delivered this week









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

J306TD said:


> Had this little lot delivered this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Enjoy :thumb:

What did you go for ? (Difficult to see on phone)...


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Little package from my mate Ali in China.










New style M22-Gerni adapter


----------



## Rakti

Andyblue said:


> Enjoy :thumb:
> 
> What did you go for ? (Difficult to see on phone)...


Left to right; Leather 2in1, Iron Detox, Alloy Clean, last one is blurred but may be Ceramic Glass Seal.


----------



## Andyblue

Rakti said:


> Left to right; Leather 2in1, Iron Detox, Alloy Clean, last one is blurred but may be Ceramic Glass Seal.


Be interested in your thoughts on them :thumb:


----------



## Carscope

Few bits over the last few days










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

Really pleased with this little lot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulDW

SteveW said:


> Another not-very-exciting-to-look-at purchase from me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna stick a bit of open hose on one end so I can connect to my existing hosepipe to use to "dry" the car. Never tried it before but have read on here that it works so worth a try I guess if it means less actual towel drying after
> 
> Gotta try everything at least once, right?





AndyQash said:


> It certainly works, Steve...especially on a well protected car.


What am I missing? what exactly is it that helps dry the car?


----------



## Carscope

Radish293 said:


> Really pleased with this little lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where did you order from dude?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveW

PaulDW said:


> What am I missing? what exactly is it that helps dry the car?


Basically, a bit of open hose to "sheet" the beading water off of the car after rinsing with the pressure washer.

I tried it at the weekend for the first time and it made a big difference. I could probably do with a bit of practise as I did still have a bit of water left on some panels, but nothing like I'd have after a pressure washer rinse - so it made the drying process so much quicker. I also think it improved the finish too, or maybe I was just imagining that :lol:

@PaulDW - take a look at this video, might explain it better than I have. Skip to around 43 secs if you don't want to listen to the waffle....


----------



## Rakti

SteveW said:


> Basically, a bit of open hose to "sheet" the beading water off of the car after rinsing with the pressure washer.
> 
> I tried it at the weekend for the first time and it made a big difference. I could probably do with a bit of practise as I did still have a bit of water left on some panels, but nothing like I'd have after a pressure washer rinse - so it made the drying process so much quicker. I also think it improved the finish too, or maybe I was just imagining that :lol:
> 
> @PaulDW - take a look at this video, might explain it better than I have. Skip to around 43 secs if you don't want to listen to the waffle....


Thanks for this. Is it most effective on horizontal panels like the bonnet, or just as effective on the side of the car?


----------



## SteveW

Rakti said:


> Thanks for this. Is it most effective on horizontal panels like the bonnet, or just as effective on the side of the car?


I think it's probably just as effective on the side of the car, but there is clearly a knack to getting rid of most of the water, and I've not found it yet as I was causing a few splashes as I was doing it which resulted in some water being left behind.


----------



## idrobbo

A few bits received today from CYR


----------



## bigkahunaburger

SteveW said:


> I think it's probably just as effective on the side of the car, but there is clearly a knack to getting rid of most of the water, and I've not found it yet as I was causing a few splashes as I was doing it which resulted in some water being left behind.


Steve,

Here is a White Details video with a brief idea of how to sheet water from horizontal and vertical panels :thumb:

The more hydrophobic your current coat of wax/sealant/coating is, the better the result.


----------



## bluechimp

bigkahunaburger said:


> Steve,
> 
> Here is a White Details video with a brief idea of how to sheet water from horizontal and vertical panels :thumb:
> 
> The more hydrophobic your current coat of wax/sealant/coating is, the better the result.


Where?


----------



## bluechimp

Radish293 said:


> Really pleased with this little lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Eyup Rad, where did you order this haul from? FSE is so good, I want to try more of their stuff.


----------



## Kenan

Just ordered the new detailing seat/dolly from Slims. Been after one for a while and seems a bargain - https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/products/slim-s-lazy-work-seat-plus-tool-tray










Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

Can’t go wrong at that price


----------



## SteveW

bigkahunaburger said:


> Steve,
> 
> Here is a White Details video with a brief idea of how to sheet water from horizontal and vertical panels :thumb:
> 
> The more hydrophobic your current coat of wax/sealant/coating is, the better the result.


Thanks, but no link to a video in your post? 

My current coating is AG EGP, recently applied a few weeks ago now and then Polar Seal on top, which I'll be topping up (Polar Seal) every four weeks over winter. Pretty hydrophopic, beads nicely.

Would be interested in a good video if you're able to provide the link?


----------



## sidewalkdances

Picked up a basic decontamination and protection kit for my brother in law for Christmas - arrived today

Bilt Hamber Regular Clay
Angelwax Uber-lube
GWash
Korrosol 1l
Gyeon Wet Coat. 

Plan is to give his car a once over in the new year when we can safely do it and its not so blinking cold.


----------



## AndyQash

SteveW said:


> Thanks, but no link to a video in your post?
> 
> My current coating is AG EGP, recently applied a few weeks ago now and then Polar Seal on top, which I'll be topping up (Polar Seal) every four weeks over winter. Pretty hydrophopic, beads nicely.
> 
> Would be interested in a good video if you're able to provide the link?


Here you go, pal...


----------



## SteveW

AndyQash said:


> Here you go, pal...
> 
> Drying Your Car With Water - YouTube


Thanks Andy. I definitely need some practise :lol:


----------



## SteveW

Rakti said:


> Thanks for this. Is it most effective on horizontal panels like the bonnet, or just as effective on the side of the car?


 After watching the video AndyQash posted earlier, I found this one in the "up next" queue, showing it working on a door panel


----------



## Citromark

Just got my delivery from Paragon microfibre of 10x 300gsm microfibre cloths, 3xmicrofibre mitts, 1x1000gsm drying towel and 2 whisper soft microfibres . All for a decent price to boot .

Mark


----------



## Bellaciao

Citromark said:


> Just got my delivery from Paragon microfibre of 10x 300gsm microfibre cloths, 3xmicrofibre mitts, 1x1000gsm drying towel and 2 whisper soft microfibres . All for a decent price to boot .
> 
> Mark


You got any pics of them?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveW

Citromark said:


> Just got my delivery from Paragon microfibre of 10x 300gsm microfibre cloths, 3xmicrofibre mitts, 1x1000gsm drying towel and 2 whisper soft microfibres . All for a decent price to boot .
> 
> Mark


really impressed with my Paragon Premium microfibres. I'll be ordering some more in the new year


----------



## Citromark

Bellaciao said:


> You got any pics of them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I can't upload any pics I'm afraid but heres a link to Paragon. https://paragonmicrofibre.com/

Mark


----------



## sharrkey

Time to try some Labocosmetica










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyQash

sharrkey said:


> Time to try some Labocosmetica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looking forward to trying Purifica...just need to pull my finger out and buy some.

Like the look of that microfiber sponge too.


----------



## sharrkey

AndyQash said:


> Looking forward to trying Purifica...just need to pull my finger out and buy some.
> 
> Like the look of that microfiber sponge too.


Brilliant little microfibre sponges from rag company https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/col...le-microfiber-detailing-applicator-sponge-pad

Already had a few and found them great for applying Polish Angel products as you can easily limit the amount you use, also thought I'd try rag company Bone wash mitt, but it's a monster lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bennyx_o

Short trigger, new foam lance, replacement rubber hose for pressure washer, Gtechniq G wash, W4 and G6 and a few tyre applicators 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger

SteveW said:


> Thanks, but no link to a video in your post?
> 
> My current coating is AG EGP, recently applied a few weeks ago now and then Polar Seal on top, which I'll be topping up (Polar Seal) every four weeks over winter. Pretty hydrophopic, beads nicely.
> 
> Would be interested in a good video if you're able to provide the link?


Sorry chap. I missed the link 

You'll have no problem with either of those and especially not as a combo. Essentially, hold your open hose (low pressure of water comes out so nothing to worry about) close to the panel. Jobs a good un 

Next time though, consider waiting for EGP to drop off before topping with anything. You see the looks and get the water behaviour of your top coat, so you may as well have not bothered with the EGP at all.


----------



## BrummyPete

Arrived today


----------



## CharliesTTS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

Nice presents for your car(s) for Christmas 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

CharliesTTS said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hubba bubba  supposed to be some good durability with Viking 

Now can you just buy some High Gloss Paste wax and try out for us plz lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CharliesTTS

It was the gold flakes that seduced me!!

Is the high gloss paste on the PA site? Sure you posted a link previously?


----------



## RoyW80

BrummyPete said:


> Arrived today


Same here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

RoyW80 said:


> Same here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was going to give it a try but after washing the car decided to have a rest and play COD cold War, unfortunately that was about 6 hours ago........


----------



## sharrkey

CharliesTTS said:


> It was the gold flakes that seduced me!!
> 
> Is the high gloss paste on the PA site? Sure you posted a link previously?


I noticed some lovely gold flakes also in the Gold Zirkon, have you tried it yet?

Yeh it's still on their site just gotta find it a different way thou, my wife cut my balls off if I buy anything else as I just paid for 5 yrs service inclusive plan for the M2, savings over the time still didn't convince her lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RoyW80

BrummyPete said:


> Was going to give it a try but after washing the car decided to have a rest and play COD cold War, unfortunately that was about 6 hours ago........


Mine are still in the pack too - will try on the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Heard so much about this so thought I'd finally treat myself to a bottle.


----------



## St Evelyn

So this turned up a couple of days ago...










I'd been trying to wait and see whether a group buy would come up but there's been no info. Also looked at importing from Germany but the exchange rate has gone to rats in the last couple of weeks meaning that a keen price from aquaspray and 10% voucher was only around £30 more than importing - a price I was willing to pay to support UK business and remove any risk of discussion around European warranty cover.

Steve.


----------



## idrobbo

Following another post I ordered a stool from Slims.

Exceptional service from them as I rang this morning to ask if they could let the courier know about a change to delivery instruction and they got it through in time. First order with them but won't be the last.


----------



## Alan W

Congratulation on purchasing your ‘new favourite tool’ Steve! 

As a UK bought Kranzle owner I agree with your sentiments and the service from Malcolm at Aquaspray is superb and second to none.

Enjoy your Kranzle ownership. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## St Evelyn

Thanks Alan - I'm certainly looking forward to trying it out! 

I've got it assembled already (two wheels and a wedge so hardly a lot of hassle), and connected my stubby gun - just awaiting delivery of a quick release with swivel set-up to make it easier to connect & disconnect.


----------



## Dazednconfused

I too bought a Kranzle from Aquaspray along with some "mods" and concur with your comments on the excellent service from Aquaspray.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Couple of clear buckets, some CG bug cleaner and a new stubby gun from Clean Your Car.
Don't need a gun but have been looking at swivels and as there's is directly connected to the internals, by far the neatest solution. The adapter is the plastic one and that will come off as a spare.

First time dealing with CYC and terrific service from them - mailed a query 2 oclock yesterday, response in half an hour, order placed half four, standard delivery, delivered half 5 today. Will deffo go back.


----------



## Kenan

idrobbo said:


> Following another post I ordered a stool from Slims.
> 
> Exceptional service from them as I rang this morning to ask if they could let the courier know about a change to delivery instruction and they got it through in time. First order with them but won't be the last.


I'm happy with mine, didn't know if had brush holders which is a bonus. My machine polisher (DAS6 PRO) fits under the seat great, just need the weather to big off so I can try it out.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## luapkram

First order from Detailed Online . Nano Seal hopefully saves me a bit of work on the Caravan in the Spring 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LDS

BigBoi BloR car dryer tried it and was ok need to add more protection to the car I think for it to blow and clear the water off more effectively. Started to rain so cut short the test. Will try add some pics later once I get a chance.


----------



## idrobbo

Kenan said:


> I'm happy with mine, didn't know if had brush holders which is a bonus. My machine polisher (DAS6 PRO) fits under the seat great, just need the weather to big off so I can try it out.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Tried mine out today, much easier on the back whilst washing the wheels.


----------



## Carscope

This little puppy popped up on Facebook market place for a steal so picked it up today. I don't have a 3" machine so this should carry me over. Brand new too! Guy never used it. Love how its cordless too!

I won't need the pads so I'll stick them in the classifieds if anyone is interested










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Time for a wash mitt refresh especially on fresh black paint 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyQash

sharrkey said:


> Time for a wash mitt refresh especially on fresh black paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


An excellent choice.


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> This little puppy popped up on Facebook market place for a steal so picked it up today. I don't have a 3" machine so this should carry me over. Brand new too! Guy never used it. Love how its cordless too!
> 
> I won't need the pads so I'll stick them in the classifieds if anyone is interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhhh same on the way for me. Much did you pay if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## detailR

Something pretty cool arrived the other day...

20201222_091452 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

*I didn't buy them. They were sent out as per the other famous influencers that I'm still not sure how I was chosen to sit alongside :lol:


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> Ohhhh same on the way for me. Much did you pay if you don't mind me asking?


£275, seems like a sweet little machine dude I'm sure you'll be happy with it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

detailR said:


> Something pretty cool arrived the other day...
> 
> 20201222_091452 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr
> 
> *I didn't buy them. They were sent out as per the other famous influencers that I'm still not sure how I was chosen to sit alongside :lol:


Hearing a few things about these at the moment... their hybrid sprays recently launched have been good - be interested in your thoughts :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> £275, seems like a sweet little machine dude I'm sure you'll be happy with it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jeez thought I got lucky at 320. Check out the APS attachments!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Cyclone style grit guards and a couple of generic mits for general duties.
Have wanted the grit guards for ages since seeing a great video.


----------



## detailR

Andyblue said:


> Hearing a few things about these at the moment... their hybrid sprays recently launched have been good - be interested in your thoughts :thumb:


I was really impressed with a couple of the Hybrid products. And a bit disappointed by others.

So far, 1 & Done is coming up trumps. Cutting and finishing capabilities are really good.
Should get the wax down tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Bellaciao

detailR said:


> Something pretty cool arrived the other day...
> 
> 20201222_091452 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr
> 
> *I didn't buy them. They were sent out as per the other famous influencers that I'm still not sure how I was chosen to sit alongside


Very interesting mate 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

The 1 & Done compound/polish looks interesting. Brian over at Apex Detailing has done a review of all 3 products.


----------



## CharliesTTS

GSVHammer said:


> The 1 & Done compound/polish looks interesting. Brian over at Apex Detailing has done a review of all 3 products.


Hope he got the application correct? :thumb:


----------



## sworrall

Got some great looking stainless steel TEMA quick release connections for the Kranzle from Simpsons on eBay the other day. After that I finally decided on the Suttner ST-2300 from Clean Your Ride. Ordered Thurs night and arrived Saturday which I thought was very quick for christmas deliveries 

Suttner st-2300 short trigger by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## New2Bubbles

Never tried Wet Coat but wanted a quick coating for winter, any tips or is it as easy as they say?
Not used H2GO either but read good things.


----------



## GSVHammer

CharliesTTS said:


> Hope he got the application correct? :thumb:


:lol:


----------



## BsrGT

New2Bubbles said:


> Never tried Wet Coat but wanted a quick coating for winter, any tips or is it as easy as they say?
> Not used H2GO either but read good things.


Wetcoat is a great product for this time of the year. Sometimes I just go to a car-wash place, as in winter there are not much cars around waiting, so I can 'steal' the power wash box for a while. Decent pre-wash mixed in one bottle, mixed wetcoat in another (im using wetcoat essence, so I dillute it down). 
Application wise, I always go around the car doing panel by panel, and never had streaking issues. I avoid glass as I heard it can streak. Windows coated anyway so no point for me to WC the windows.


----------



## noddy r32

detailR said:


> Something pretty cool arrived the other day...
> 
> 20201222_091452 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr
> 
> *I didn't buy them. They were sent out as per the other famous influencers that I'm still not sure how I was chosen to sit alongside :lol:


Look very interesting do you know where you can purchase them 😊


----------



## Alan W

noddy r32 said:


> Look very interesting do you know where you can purchase them 😊


Not on sale yet Paul - should be available in a month or two.

Alan W


----------



## macca666

Autoglanz Rebound in their sale


----------



## detailR

noddy r32 said:


> Look very interesting do you know where you can purchase them 😊


Theyll be available on the Turtle Wax website in the next couple of month.
Possibly Halfords, but I'm not 100%


----------



## Lexus-is250

detailR said:


> Something pretty cool arrived the other day...
> 
> 20201222_091452 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr
> 
> *I didn't buy them. They were sent out as per the other famous influencers that I'm still not sure how I was chosen to sit alongside


Please update us with your thoughts. We've all ran out of products to spend our money on

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

Lexus-is250 said:


> Please update us with your thoughts. We've all ran out of products to spend our money on
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


:lol:


----------



## detailR

Lexus-is250 said:


> Please update us with your thoughts. We've all ran out of products to spend our money on
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


The 1 & Done polish impressed me. A lot! The working time is unreal. But you need to remember to keep the working area small. It would be to easy to try and push it too far.
The Max Wax was simple to use. I can't say anything on durability yet. I need to put it on something I'll see more often.
The Flex wax went on and off super easy. Again, I can't comment on durability yet.
I'll get them on my Caddy next week and keep you updated.

Here's a video on this week's car using them.


----------



## scooobydont

Nilfisk lance with adaptors, only took 10 days to arrive from China!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32869293110.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.56a74c4dvCRSIv

£13 all in.

It fits fine, yet to try it though.


----------



## J306TD

scooobydont said:


> Nilfisk lance with adaptors, only took 10 days to arrive from China!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32869293110.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.56a74c4dvCRSIv
> 
> £13 all in.
> 
> It fits fine, yet to try it though.


Looks a bargain. Let us know how you get on. Which fitting is for Nilfisk?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

J306TD said:


> Looks a bargain. Let us know how you get on. Which fitting is for Nilfisk?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Fitting D


----------



## J306TD

scooobydont said:


> Fitting D


Have you managed to use this yet??

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

J306TD said:


> Have you managed to use this yet??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Did you notice my location, lol? No, the weather has been crap, barely above freezing today, maybe the weekend if it improves.


----------



## graeme

macca666 said:


> Autoglanz Rebound in their sale


have they changed this recently, i got some earlier in the year and sure mine is a yellow/green liquid. Great product though lol


----------



## fabionvieira

graeme said:


> have they changed this recently, i got some earlier in the year and sure mine is a yellow/green liquid. Great product though lol


Mine is yellow too. Wondered if they changed the formula or if it's just the colour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

graeme said:


> have they changed this recently, i got some earlier in the year and sure mine is a yellow/green liquid. Great product though lol





fabionvieira said:


> Mine is yellow too. Wondered if they changed the formula or if it's just the colour.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Original versionnis yellow and still is. Mine is the custom version so you can choose colour and scent. Went for purple with Parma Violet. The 500ml bottle was actually cheaper to buy the custom version than the standard due to the sale :thumb:


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Soft 99 Black Black tyre dressing, hoping for a dressing/coating that lasts (better than G'q T1 / Gyeon Tire) and for some decent weather to clean and apply to tyres, might be a while :-( ?


----------



## MDC250

SadlyDistracted said:


> Soft 99 Black Black tyre dressing, hoping for a dressing/coating that lasts (better than G'q T1 / Gyeon Tire) and for some decent weather to clean and apply to tyres, might be a while :-( ?


Don't think there's a lot between Black Black and Tire longevity wise.


----------



## graeme

macca666 said:


> Original versionnis yellow and still is. Mine is the custom version so you can choose colour and scent. Went for purple with Parma Violet. The 500ml bottle was actually cheaper to buy the custom version than the standard due to the sale :thumb:


Ah that explains it, I haven't looked at the product for a while as I still have about 4 litres left.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolution380

Complete Newbie here so a raft of recent products purchased. Managed to spill the majority of Megs tyre Gel so bought some Perl to compare to it. Also bought a stubby lance and having used it today I find it brilliant. Purchased a few more applicators and drying towels. I've got the bug can't wait for better weather so the car stays cleaner a little longer.


----------



## Evolution380

Bought this a couple of days ago and it came this morning! Hoping the labels last on made up bottles etc as it's sticky back plastic that is embossed. When cut the labels naturally curl slightly and it seems to make it stick really well to bottles as a result rather than trying to peel itself away. I'll update and see how goes, font may be a little small for some but I like that it's subtle and my eyesight isn't bad so not an issue for me. £15 from Amazon.


----------



## jenks

I've ordered some Dr Leather spray cleaner, a small brush, some Angel Wax H2Go and a carbon collective wash mitt.


----------



## McC

Trying out some sample volumes of Buff-IT products. Came across them on instagram and they didn't come up on any search on here. Will see about putting a review of them up when I get to use them 









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

J306TD said:


> Looks a bargain. Let us know how you get on. Which fitting is for Nilfisk?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Tried it today, its perfect, works a treat.


----------



## McC

Any company that sends classic sweets and free stickers with orders are winners in my book! Some sample volumes of blitz detailing products to try out 









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

McC said:


> Any company that sends classic sweets and free stickers with orders are winners in my book! Some sample volumes of blitz detailing products to try out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Oooh Palma Violets :thumb:

Looks an interesting brush ?


----------



## McC

Andyblue said:


> Oooh Palma Violets :thumb:
> 
> Looks an interesting brush ?


I have a Corgi who casts all year round...haven't found anything that is a decent tool to remove all embedded hair...so saw this whilst browsing thought I would give it a go!


----------



## atbalfour

Blitz products I've used are good.. enjoy


----------



## CharliesTTS

A good start to the day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muska

A top up of CarPro Reset
Polish Angel:
Esclate, Master Sealant & Silver Alunite
Gyeon Smoothie
& a couple of CarPro MF's.
oh, and a BLO AIR-GT


----------



## atbalfour

Muska said:


> A top up of CarPro Reset
> Polish Angel:
> Esclate, Master Sealant & Silver Alunite
> Gyeon Smoothie
> & a couple of CarPro MF's.
> oh, and a BLO AIR-GT


Not a bad delivery there!! :thumb:


----------



## CharliesTTS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

CharliesTTS said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zero Decon is one of my favourite products of last year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Jumping on the Gt shampoo bandwagon to try lol Gt Tyre serum arrives tomorrow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carscope

sharrkey said:


> Jumping on the Gt shampoo bandwagon to try lol Gt Tyre serum arrives tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Please let me know what you think of the tyre serum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetplan1

Couple of new-to-me coatings to try this Winter:










*Shine Supply Beadlock Pro* - This is the only multi-layer coating this year. They say 2 or 3 layers, will likely stop at 2.



> LIFE INSURANCE FOR YOUR PAINT.
> Beadlock Pro ceramic paint coating creates a hard-sacrificial barrier which shields your paint from the abuse coming from the sun and other harsh elements.
> 
> How does it work? Beadlock Pro contains SiO2 (silica dioxide) which is the primary component of glass and is what gives glass its strength and hardness. This integrated SiO2 technology makes this product far more durable and hydrophobic than any wax or sealant.
> 
> This easy-to-apply coating is specifically designed to protect your paint from the unique conditions it sees both on and off-road. Whether you simply cruise the pavement or get down in the dirt Beadlock Pro ceramic paint coating can take the abuse.
> 
> Product may be used on single-stage paint, gel coat, and clear coated paint surfaces.


*NV NOVA EVO HYBRID CERAMIC COATING *- Will top parts of vehicle w/ NV Nova Jet Hydrophobic Spray Coating.



> A PROFESSIONAL-GRADE HYBRID CERAMIC COATING THAT PROMOTES BOTH EXTREME DURABILITY, AMAZING PROTECTION, AND CANDY-LIKE GLOSS.
> 
> ABOUT EVO
> Nova EVO is an innovative hybrid coating that utilizes specific ingredients that focus on long-lasting durability & protection, and immense gloss. This professional-grade hybrid coating is super easy to use and encases your vehicle in a hydrophobic layer that will make your vehicle easier to clean and leave it shining for years.
> 
> EVO HYBRID CERAMIC TECHNOLOGY
> We have invested countless hours into developing our NOVA series and creating paint protective products with no compromise. This has been a very challenging quest, as most of the additives that increase water beading & gloss have inverse effects on there environmental resistance and durability.
> 
> When making a coating easier to apply & cheaper to produce, it usually requires that more layers are needed to become effective. However, by using the highest grade of organic & inorganic coating ingredients with years of development, we have created the perfect hybrid ceramic coating that only requires one-layer for optimal performance.
> 
> SPECIFICATIONS
> * 3-year durability
> * Very high level of gloss
> * Water Contact Angle: 110 Degrees+
> * Incredible environmental resistance & crazy water-repellency
> * Professional-grade performance
> * Very easy application
> * Curing Time: 7-14 Days until complete hardness
> * High swirl resistance


*The Gloss Shop TITAN Ceramic Coatin*g - Will top parts of vehicle w/ The Gloss Shop Hydrophobe Express Coating



> Introducing The Gloss Shop TITAN Ceramic Coating. Titan is our 9h professional grade ceramic coating offering the highest level of Si02 content of all our coatings. With proper maintenance, Titan will offer up to 5 years protection from a single layer. Once cured, this coating offers the most resistance to scratches and the harsh elements a vehicle faces including graffiti. The Gloss Shop Titan can be applied to paint, glass, plastic, wheels, and metal. When applied to exterior plastics and trim, the finish will remain in a natural looking OEM condition.
> 
> We recommend maintaining the coating with The Gloss Shop Ultra Body Wash to cut through tough road film at least every two weeks. An application of Hydrophobe Express Coating will add intense water beading and extremely slick surface.
> 
> Our coating is handmade in the USA in small batches. It meets VOC compliance laws in all 50 states. While the coating does not have strong odors common to ceramic coatings, we still recommend applying in well ventilated areas and wear proper protective equipment.


----------



## sharrkey

budgetplan1 said:


> Couple of new-to-me coatings to try this Winter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shine Supply Beadlock Pro* - This is the only multi-layer coating this year. They say 2 or 3 layers, will likely stop at 2.
> 
> *NV NOVA EVO HYBRID CERAMIC COATING *- Will top parts of vehicle w/ NV Nova Jet Hydrophobic Spray Coating.
> 
> *The Gloss Shop TITAN Ceramic Coatin*g - Will top parts of vehicle w/ The Gloss Shop Hydrophobe Express Coating


Will be good to hear your thoughts on Nv Evo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey

Eturty said:


> Please let me know what you think of the tyre serum!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully get to use in in the next few days, weather permitting lol think we are expecting-8 here in bonny Scottish tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CharliesTTS

Finally pulled the trigger on a Numatic George..been looking for a few months at various options but reading the numerous threads about wet and dry vacs on here..it kept coming back to the George!

The research was the easy bit due to the usual depth of knowledge and experience on here..parting with well over £200 on a hoover was the difficult part!!

The cheapest I'd seen was Curry's at £228..it was in my basket a few times but I couldn't bring myself to do it..searched my wife's social cancer market thingy but nothing..eBay used go for anything from £150 up close to £200..I certainly wasn't prepared to pay that without any warranty etc!!

A lot of the adverts that you see..don't include VAT..so they get your hopes up..but last night I stumbled upon it for £190 including free next day delivery..I had no hesitation this time!!

I wouldn't usually link something that isn't from a sponsor however no one that I know off (sponsor wise) sells this, so for anyone interested..here it is:

https://www.averncleaningsupplies.com/Numatic-George-Vacuum-Cleaner-GVE370

I couldn't really put it in the detailing on a budget thread at £190 but I think it's a good deal so I'm happy! :thumb:


----------



## SteveW

Delivery from in2detailing arrived earlier. Ordered yesterday morning 










Been wanting a new wheel brush for a while and thought I'd give this a try.....


----------



## Andyblue

SteveW said:


> Delivery from in2detailing arrived earlier. Ordered yesterday morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been wanting a new wheel brush for a while and thought I'd give this a try.....


Looks good - how thick is it (if that makes sense) ?

Be interested in your thoughts when you use it... :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

CharliesTTS said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a Numatic George..been looking for a few months at various options but reading the numerous threads about wet and dry vacs on here..it kept coming back to the George!
> 
> The research was the easy bit due to the usual depth of knowledge and experience on here..parting with well over £200 on a hoover was the difficult part!!
> 
> The cheapest I'd seen was Curry's at £228..it was in my basket a few times but I couldn't bring myself to do it..searched my wife's social cancer market thingy but nothing..eBay used go for anything from £150 up close to £200..I certainly wasn't prepared to pay that without any warranty etc!!
> 
> A lot of the adverts that you see..don't include VAT..so they get your hopes up..but last night I stumbled upon it for £190 including free next day delivery..I had no hesitation this time!!
> 
> I wouldn't usually link something that isn't from a sponsor however no one that I know off (sponsor wise) sells this, so for anyone interested..here it is:
> 
> https://www.averncleaningsupplies.com/Numatic-George-Vacuum-Cleaner-GVE370
> 
> I couldn't really put it in the detailing on a budget thread at £190 but I think it's a good deal so I'm happy! :thumb:


Oh very good, I've been considering one for a while now and have decided when my current one gives up the ghost, to look to getting one...


----------



## sharrkey

Gt One tyre Serum, not you usual clear product but dark grey 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SteveW

Andyblue said:


> Looks good - how thick is it (if that makes sense) ?
> 
> Be interested in your thoughts when you use it... :thumb:


I'll let you know how it goes when I use it, which will probably be next weekend now given that it's so cold at the mo and the car's hardly moved this week!

With regards to how thick it is, dunno if these pics help?

This is with the cover removed (used my finger as a reference for how thick it is) :-


















And it bends and stays there so you can clean behind the spokes etc:-


----------



## Muska

Recommended on another thread to aid with defrosting the front screen.

Now it's arrived, you can bet we likely wont see another below 0 spell.

You can thank me later! :lol:


----------



## Kenan

Muska said:


> Recommended on another thread to aid with defrosting the front screen.
> 
> Now it's arrived, you can bet we likely wont see another below 0 spell.
> 
> You can thank me later!


Same happened when I ordered 5 litres of the Car-Chem de-icer

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## toni

So you guys are causing global warming... go figure


----------



## djberney

Kenan said:


> Same happened when I ordered 5 litres of the Car-Chem de-icer
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Same here. Whatever Car Chem do when they make a batch of de-icer must raise the temperature over the country.


----------



## BsrGT

Muska said:


> Recommended on another thread to aid with defrosting the front screen.
> 
> Now it's arrived, you can bet we likely wont see another below 0 spell.
> 
> You can thank me later! :lol:


Honestly, this is the best de-icer I've come across. Little bit on the pricier side, but it just works. Also, very handy to quickly add a bit of hydrophobics to the glass in the winter months.


----------



## Andyblue

Muska said:


> Recommended on another thread to aid with defrosting the front screen.
> 
> Now it's arrived, you can bet we likely wont see another below 0 spell.
> 
> You can thank me later! :lol:


Not one I've tried - hopefully you'll get to try it out and looking forward to your thoughts.

I've used AG de-icer and been pleased with it, as I have with Normfest version. Both hand held sprayer like this.


----------



## macca666

Some new air fresheners to try out...









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

macca666 said:


> Some new air fresheners to try out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


How much was the kit if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

Eturty said:


> How much was the kit if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So i actually got another 100ml air freshener as well which isn't in the picture so in total 7 x 100ml plus the diffuser for 11.49 plus i think 2 quid postage.

It was in their xmas sale though so advertised as 50% off i ordered the 6 x 100ml as a kit (you can choose the flavour of all of them) and the diffuser was separate and i got another random 100ml as a free gift.

Thought I'd give them a try never used them before so they all smell decent just need to see how long the scent lasts which is always the issue for me with sprays.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Assume they have gone back up in price?


----------



## macca666

Imprezaworks said:


> Assume they have gone back up in price?


I think there might be 20% off now IIRC it was only a one day sale for 50 off :thumb:


----------



## Carscope

Imprezaworks said:


> Assume they have gone back up in price?


12.49 now i just ordered


----------



## Imprezaworks

Just had a quick look. Which ones did you order and have you used them before?.


----------



## Carscope

Imprezaworks said:


> Just had a quick look. Which ones did you order and have you used them before?.


Never tried them before tbh, I went with the Men's cologne


----------



## macca666

Imprezaworks said:


> Just had a quick look. Which ones did you order and have you used them before?.


You'll see in my pic the ones I went for. Also got a cherry. Cherry and lemon really strong. Parma violet is less so but still clearly Parma violet. Savage and kreed smell like aftershave though I've not got creed the aftershave for comparing the smell but both savage and kreed smell quite similar and my OH guessed sauvage :thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks

Do they last?


----------



## sharrkey

Pyramid Car Cares new Carbon Glass Coating, gotta be worth a try @£9.50 delivered

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcooper5083

A little top up of a few items with new jobs booked in. Used the Chemical Guys Bear Claw at the weekend and it was bloody brilliant.


----------



## malvern_man

My first ever pressure washer turned up today from Ultimate Finish.

I decided on the Bigboi Washr FLO pressure washer, I had the hose pack with the short trigger gun too. Also bought a Gtechniq WM2 Microfibre wash mitt.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## crxftyyy

sharrkey said:


> Pyramid Car Cares new Carbon Glass Coating, gotta be worth a try @£9.50 delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm expecting mine to land too!

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcooper5083

When you love the Dodo Juice brand so much we dont just buy their detailing products, we get the merchandise as well :lol:

Have to say, the apron made of microfibre is pretty cool and will be great for machine polishing to avoid any damage when leaning over the car but also has a velcro strap on the shoulder for looping the machine cable through to keep it from falling off your shoulder :thumb::buffer:


----------



## sharrkey

Few new Air Fresheners










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour

jcooper5083 said:


> When you love the Dodo Juice brand so much we dont just buy their detailing products, we get the merchandise as well :lol:
> 
> Have to say, the apron made of microfibre is pretty cool and will be great for machine polishing to avoid any damage when leaning over the car but also has a velcro strap on the shoulder for looping the machine cable through to keep it from falling off your shoulder :thumb::buffer:


Should we be worried?


----------



## Doug_B

10m quick release wire reinforced hose from Directhoses, really nice not having to fight the OE plastic style hose around the drive!


----------



## pt1

Few goodies from county detailing supplies, carbon collective ceramic glass, gyeon q2 tire and some anglewax corona. Tried tire before, impressed, left a nice finish and was nice to use. Also gave corona a run out, found it awful to use, went on like wd40 then was very grabby and tough to remove. Was maybe to humid/cold for it so ill give it another go when the weather warms up









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolution380

I thought I'd give the new Gyeon interior detailer a whirl and grab an air freshener, then proceeded to buy 3 other things I already have.


----------



## BrummyPete

Something to replace my koch chemie pads so thought I would give the rupes a shot









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## B17BLG

New Wheel Woolies
3x New drying towels
5x Detail brushes
Sonax Shampoo
AB Purple Rain 3.0 (on offer)
Wax Applicators


I really need to order a new snow foam lance ( sure mine is giving up the ghost being almost 8 years old!!), some new tar remover, always used Tardis and my machine polisher has gone missing so time to invest in a new shiney one.


----------



## BsrGT

Topped up on some essentials.


----------



## Muska

Purchased the PF 22.2 bottle from Yumcars along with a couple of their applicators.

Well packaged, nice additional packaging on the applicators and the Harribo was a sweet touch


----------



## GSVHammer

Bought some Mitchell & King products

Clear: Heavy duty glass cleaner
Glass: Ceramic glass protection
Titan: High Gloss Sealant

Forgot to take a photograph before I put them away.


----------



## CharliesTTS

Liking the GT stuff I've tried so far..thought I'd try a few more products..also got the new fabric sealant from CG along with Bouncers new wheel sealant..finished the order with some more microfibres..all from In2detailing:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sworrall

Some bits from pyramid car care. Haven't tried them yet as it doesn't want to stop raining! Looking forward to trying the glass sealant


----------



## Imprezaworks

Bought some bilt hamber auto foam to try. Looking at dillution rates it's going to last forever lol.


----------



## Andyblue

Imprezaworks said:


> Bought some bilt hamber auto foam to try. Looking at dillution rates it's going to last forever lol.


If using via a garden type pressure sprayer, yes for sure. Not if using via a pressure washer lance


----------



## Imprezaworks

Yeah via sprayer, 2 litre one.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Gyeon Tire Express, because you can apply it to wet tires (and apparently is better if you do).


----------



## Schuey

Turtle Wax Sealant and a cheap wheel brush


----------



## Imprezaworks

That's only about a fiver from ecp isn't it?


----------



## sharrkey

Ez large brush as I needed something to reach to the back of these nightmare cleaning rims  Wheel Woolies won't fit past the disc guard 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## noorth

Not today but last friday i ordered Nv Nova Evo ceramic coating.

I really got to stop buying stuff!

Off topic: I decided to buy 1kg silver bar next mth or 2 - its the best way for me to save money that i found. You can really spend some serious money with this car stuff. 

I need to really slowdown with carcare stuff.


----------



## Teamleader 21

sharrkey said:


> Ez large brush as I needed something to reach to the back of these nightmare cleaning rims  Wheel Woolies won't fit past the disc guard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I bought some cheap wash mitts and use them with a short length of cane (encased in a cloth)which i place in the mitt to get around the disc guard, not ideal but it does the job.


----------



## Carscope

sharrkey said:


> Ez large brush as I needed something to reach to the back of these nightmare cleaning rims  Wheel Woolies won't fit past the disc guard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Have a look at the incredibrush flat


----------



## Schuey

Imprezaworks said:


> That's only about a fiver from ecp isn't it?


£3 off of Amazon


----------



## Evolution380

I received my most recent order of products today, recently bought a storage shelf from b n q also to move my stuff into my office. Not the most normal of places to store products I guess but it kind of makes me happy when I'm too Busy to clean my car.

Managed to find space to put the new products and I've come to realise I'm still new to this (started a month ago) So no more new purchases for me for now!


----------



## Commander2874

Evolution380 said:


> I received my most recent order of products today, recently bought a storage shelf from b n q also to move my stuff into my office. Not the most normal of places to store products I guess but it kind of makes me happy when I'm too Busy to clean my car.
> 
> Managed to find space to put the new products and I've come to realise I'm still new to this (started a month ago) So no more new purchases for me for now!


Is that simplewax armageddon I can see in the orange tubs!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## malvern_man

Today I ordered the Autobrite snow foam lance and magifoam kit.


----------



## Evolution380

Evolution380 said:


> I received my most recent order of products today, recently bought a storage shelf from b n q also to move my stuff into my office. Not the most normal of places to store products I guess but it kind of makes me happy when I'm too Busy to clean my car.
> 
> Managed to find space to put the new products and I've come to realise I'm still new to this (started a month ago) So no more new purchases for me for now!


BH completely scuppered my new purchase rule, my self control knows no bounds!


----------



## sharrkey

Cob light from good old AliExpress, on recommendation from @atbalfour 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bidderman1969

sharrkey said:


> Cob light from good old AliExpress, on recommendation from @atbalfour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


have you got a link to that chap? i keep finding work lights, which are a big big for what i need :lol:


----------



## Imprezaworks

Be keen too &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## sharrkey

I'm unsure of posting links is allowed but here's the guy I bought from and arrived in about 10 days ￡14.18 20％ Off | New Portable Flashlight Torch USB Rechargeable LED Work Light Magnetic COB Lantern Hanging Outdoor Camping Hook Lamp Power Light

https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0rx1l

Just had a quick check on my front bumper with it and showing scratches I'd not seen before, great size and powerful light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrummyPete

Was ordering a few things on amazon and came across this deal on dodo juice qd, cost a fiver so thought I would add it on and try it out









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

BrummyPete said:


> Was ordering a few things on amazon and came across this deal on dodo juice qd, cost a fiver so thought I would add it on and try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


Do you have a link or was it a one off deal ?


----------



## BrummyPete

Andyblue said:


> Do you have a link or was it a one off deal ?


Not sure how to link off my phone, but if you go on amazon its comes up









Edit just found iht how to link

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00647ZY4A/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_lA-dGbBWQZHWX?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctreanor13

sharrkey said:


> Just had a quick check on my front bumper with it and showing scratches I'd not seen before, great size and powerful light
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have one of these too. For the money, it's amazing.


----------



## bonelorry

Treat myself to a New Wash Mitt, Been using Lambswool's for a number of Years now on the Bodywork and a Microfibre for the Wheels but this time I went for a Gtechniq WM2 Wash Mitt.

Also bought 3 x New Autoglym Trigger Spray Bottles, Some Valetpro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner and a Vikan 525252 Wheel Arch Brush.


----------



## atbalfour

Ctreanor13 said:


> I have one of these too. For the money, it's amazing.


Yep... I paid £100+ for a Scangrip and £45 for a Sealey LED360 and this is a better swirl finder than both. The colour matching and various colour temps are both irrelevant to me.


----------



## malvern_man

My purchase today was a quick connecting pivoting coupler.


----------



## sharrkey

Building up my detailing tools for the better weather ahead so bought this Spta mini polisher for the more intricate parts of the M2, was tempted by CArbon Collective's new one but @£160 the Spta was a no brainier for novice enthusiast like myself. 
Think I'll buy some scholl 1/2" pads to go with it








































Have to say it looks so similar 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carscope

sharrkey said:


> Building up my detailing tools for the better weather ahead so bought this Spta mini polisher for the more intricate parts of the M2, was tempted by CArbon Collective's new one but @£160 the Spta was a no brainier for novice enthusiast like myself.
> Think I'll buy some scholl 1/2" pads to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say it looks so similar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's the same dude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

How much is the carbon collective one


----------



## sharrkey

Imprezaworks said:


> How much is the carbon collective one


£230

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radish293

sharrkey said:


> Building up my detailing tools for the better weather ahead so bought this Spta mini polisher for the more intricate parts of the M2, was tempted by CArbon Collective's new one but @£160 the Spta was a no brainier for novice enthusiast like myself.
> Think I'll buy some scholl 1/2" pads to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say it looks so similar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bought one a few weeks ago. Very happy with it. I had a 3" backing plate I bought in error a long while ago. It fits and seems to work reasonable well, although I'm yet to really put 3" to the test.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineTouring

sharrkey said:


> Building up my detailing tools for the better weather ahead so bought this Spta mini polisher for the more intricate parts of the M2, was tempted by CArbon Collective's new one but @£160 the Spta was a no brainier for novice enthusiast like myself.
> Think I'll buy some scholl 1/2" pads to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say it looks so similar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just picked one of these up. Seems a decent bit of kit for the money. Looking forward to trying it out. Just need it to stop raining ☹


----------



## A&J

I got the new Gyeon Q2 Wax and Gyeon Q2 quick view! 

I am excited to try them out!


----------



## sharrkey

A&J said:


> I got the new Gyeon Q2 Wax and Gyeon Q2 quick view!
> 
> I am excited to try them out!


Looking forward to hearing about Q2 Wax 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ryan

A&J said:


> I got the new Gyeon Q2 Wax and Gyeon Q2 quick view!
> 
> I am excited to try them out!


where from mate?


----------



## Carscope

A&J said:


> I got the new Gyeon Q2 Wax and Gyeon Q2 quick view!
> 
> I am excited to try them out!


Where from?


----------



## A&J

Lol...I live in Slovenia. I got it from a local dealer (operi-avto.si )


----------



## A&J

Ill try to write up about the 2 products. Ill use them over the weekend!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild shampoo (500ml) - On offer at Amazon Uk at the mo
Was one of the 1st car shampoo's I used when I started the doing the whole car detailing malarchy seriously 12 years ago


----------



## BjD

*Flex wet/dry vac*

Don't know what model yet because I'm looking for any information on them and anybody's experience of using them can anybody help


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Red EZ Detail Brush, blue mini EZ Detail Brush, Korrosol, Auto QD, BH soft clay, soft detailing brush....and something I can't remember now. Doh!


----------



## BrummyPete

Just ordered bh auto wheels and a gtechniq wash mitt from slims 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcooper5083

A few new purchases to top up the Dodo Juice detailing gear and some essential merchandise to add to the Dodo Juice shrine including the sacred Mr Skittles


----------



## J306TD

Ordered 2x 1L Car Chem mystery boxes. Both had exactly the same in









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcooper5083

Nice pick up of a 30m pressure hose and Short Trigger with Quick fit Nozzles and snow foam quick release connector.


----------



## Evolution380

Couple of bits came through today, 2 x not so mystery car-Chem boxes and a few bits from CYR.


----------



## BrummyPete

Few items from Slims...









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Few old school waxes for summer









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Simplewax armageddon
Pinnacle spray detailer 
M&K One polish
M&K Wax+
M&K Treat.
M&K Cloak. 
M&K Pure. 
Pyramid Car Care Carnuba aio stuff.


----------



## pt1

Imprezaworks said:


> Simplewax armageddon
> Pinnacle spray detailer
> M&K One polish
> M&K Wax+
> M&K Treat.
> M&K Cloak.
> M&K Pure.
> Pyramid Car Care Carnuba aio stuff.


Nice shop, some nice products in there

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Said to myself after selling bits dont buy anymore :/


----------



## pt1

Know the feeling 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

Can’t remember how many times I’ve said this to myself 😂


----------



## Imprezaworks

M&k Glacé. 1 litre.


----------



## ridders66

Some Poka Premium products from Clean and Shiny.


----------



## Bellaciao

J306TD said:


> Ordered 2x 1L Car Chem mystery boxes. Both had exactly the same in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Go and put a lotto on!!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Ordered late Thurs, meant to be delivered Monday but arrived today.

Seal V3
Freebie QD sample and the best bit, Tunnocks caramel wafer!!!

Cheers John. 
Excellent service as always.










Sent from my SM-G398FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

2 x 5l of these from a bankrupt stock trader, £14....for both. Couldn't say no. last 2


----------



## huvo

Another two quick release fittings for the kranzle ( machine to hose and hose to Lance) Thought I could get away with the standard screw on fittings as the hose/handle doesn’t need to come off as often. After using, realised how good quick connect was, should have known better, doh.


----------



## Lean6

Bilt Hamber Surfex and Auto Foam. Two of the only products I've continuously reordered over the last few years. Other chemicals I chop and change but have found these to work perfectly.


----------



## shl-kelso

Bought 2 x spare bottles and screw caps for my wide-mouth snow foam lance along with a new microfibre wash mitt from Blitz Detailing. Not that there’s much chance to use them at the moment as there’s currently a 1m snow drift on my drive and it’s not been above freezing for about a week now (it was -18 degrees on Wednesday night!!).


----------



## TakDetails

Ignore this


----------



## gishy

Silverback drying towel xl from KRYSTAL KLEEN DETAIL,needed a decent towel for when I eventually brave the cold and wash the car.


----------



## Imprezaworks

I have the xl one on ebay. Interested to know your thoughts


----------



## Evolution380

Every time I can't clean my car I seem to put an order in. Yesterday's order and also received my Isopropanol today. Didn't really need the smart wheels but it Just let's me lay off the Autowheels a little and dilute down for light duty cleaning.


polygon con


----------



## Alfie7777

Imprezaworks said:


> I have the xl one on ebay. Interested to know your thoughts


They are brilliant at water retention,however you need arms like Popeye ,
Used mine a handful of times don't use it now


----------



## Imprezaworks

I find it pretty good, not as good as expected.


----------



## Saladin

Got ONR and Angelwax H2Go. Excited to try these two out on the weekend! Looks like a nice and toasty 10C on Friday so might get out then and get the car cleaned!


----------



## nbray67

Nice £14 Polar Blast 7.5ltr bargain.

Had a £20 voucher from taking car insurance out via Admiral so took advantage of the 3 for 2 AG offer at Halfrauds.










Sent from my SM-G398FN using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

AngelWax Revelation
HDD Panel Prep
GT One Wheel Shampoo
Gyeon Q2 View 
Atlasta Parts Brush
Interior scrub pads
Few applicators

Only downer is the stockist didn't pack my plush microfibre hopefully they get back to me!

Turtle Wax Dry & Shine x3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Nearly went Milwaukee route as already have other tools so have a supply of batteries, charger etc. Fancied the option of opening things up for when I buy bare tools, for the money picking up the charger and a 5ah Makita battery it made sense.


----------



## Commander2874

Carpro Reset shampoo
Gyeon Wetcoat 

Great products for my coated car

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Great service and delivery from Iodetail. Nice sweeties also.


----------



## Commander2874

GeeWhizRS said:


> Great service and delivery from Iodetail. Nice sweeties also.


Wow double dip! I know who I'll be placing my next order with!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Few bits recently as I gear up towards a monster detail on my new car:

More 1 and 2 inch Scholl Spider Pads for my Flex PXE 80.
KKD R-evolve 
CarPro SiC
CarPro Eraser 
CarPro TarX
A top up of my APC of choice Koch Chemie GreenStar.


----------



## lijongtao

MDC250 said:


> Nearly went Milwaukee route as already have other tools so have a supply of batteries, charger etc. Fancied the option of opening things up for when I buy bare tools, for the money picking up the charger and a 5ah Makita battery it made sense.


I too have Milwaukee batteries but looked into their blower and customers had said it was a little underpowered, so I dodged it. Will be interested to know how this is please? Do you mind me asking how much it was with the batteries and charger as I quite fancy the Makita one. Grateful thanks


----------



## MDC250

£129 from FFX (£4.83 back via TopCashback). Buyaparcel was next cheapest but I’ve bought from FFX before and they are really good on delivery.

Don’t think there’s much in jt power wise and the Milwaukee possibly edges it but it’s marginal. I’m intending to use it to dry wheels, arches and shuts so it doesn’t need to be crazy powerful.

Would have cost about the same to buy a bare unit Milwaukee and a 5ah battery. Amazon have a 9ah Milwaukee battery on offer at the moment for a really good price...except seemingly you can’t actually buy it. 

Weirdly it’s saying 5-7 day dispatch lead time (rather then currently unavailable) but it won’t deliver to any address in the UK. Amazon initially said it’s because only certain fulfilment centres will have it and will only deliver x miles radius (but they couldn’t say which centre(s) or how far), then they said it’s not actually available to buy for 5-7 days (it’s been over a week since the deal was posted up on HUKD). My take? It’s basically landing traffic to their site based on the tempting price and then customers are buying an alternative as they can’t place the order.


----------



## Carscope

Decided to finally try some of the labocosmetica range, starting with purifica. Also got two more XL incredipads, I've tried a few others (clean your ride Armstrong and The rag company cyclone) and none of them close to the quality of the MM pad.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lijongtao

MDC250 said:


> £129 from FFX (£4.83 back via TopCashback). Buyaparcel was next cheapest but I've bought from FFX before and they are really good on delivery.
> 
> Don't think there's much in jt power wise and the Milwaukee possibly edges it but it's marginal. I'm intending to use it to dry wheels, arches and shuts so it doesn't need to be crazy powerful.
> 
> Would have cost about the same to buy a bare unit Milwaukee and a 5ah battery. Amazon have a 9ah Milwaukee battery on offer at the moment for a really good price...except seemingly you can't actually buy it.
> 
> Weirdly it's saying 5-7 day dispatch lead time (rather then currently unavailable) but it won't deliver to any address in the UK. Amazon initially said it's because only certain fulfilment centres will have it and will only deliver x miles radius (but they couldn't say which centre(s) or how far), then they said it's not actually available to buy for 5-7 days (it's been over a week since the deal was posted up on HUKD). My take? It's basically landing traffic to their site based on the tempting price and then customers are buying an alternative as they can't place the order.


Let us know how you get on with it please. May be worth investing in the Makita as it is always cheaper than Milwaukee. I got the MW as a present with batteries but their bare units are expensive. Thanks for the reply MDC250


----------



## sharrkey

Replacement 10mtr hose from direct hoses, sick of the plastic karcher hose









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SteveW

Nothing exciting today, but another super quick delivery from Paragon Microfibre.

Ordered 2 x 10 packs of their 300GSM Premium cloths yesterday morning at 11:30. Delivered at around 10:30 this morning!!


----------



## djberney

sharrkey said:


> Replacement 10mtr hose from direct hoses, sick of the plastic karcher hose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just bought the same thing. They do a cheaper one but it's not as flexible.


----------



## Rappy

More PA products.

Will take some pictures when they arrive.


----------



## sharrkey

SteveW said:


> Nothing exciting today, but another super quick delivery from Paragon Microfibre.
> 
> Ordered 2 x 10 packs of their 300GSM Premium cloths yesterday morning at 11:30. Delivered at around 10:30 this morning!!


I've looked at their mf's a few times but unsure of the quality! 
Ordered some prerelease cheon micro fibres yesterday myself to try out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SteveW

sharrkey said:


> I've looked at their mf's a few times but unsure of the quality!
> Ordered some prerelease cheon micro fibres yesterday myself to try out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I bought my first lot on recommendation from a few people on here and am really impressed with the quality. I also like the fact that you can specify that they're delivered without the labels attached too, so you don't have to rip or cut them off!

I don't think I'd buy microfibres from anywhere else now. £24 including next day delivery for 20 x 300GM 70/30 microfibres is pretty good value I think


----------



## Kenan

sharrkey said:


> I've looked at their mf's a few times but unsure of the quality!
> Ordered some prerelease cheon micro fibres yesterday myself to try out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You see quite a few of there products elsewhere with a nice little markup. Been really happy with their microfibres and service.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveW

sharrkey said:


> Replacement 10mtr hose from direct hoses, sick of the plastic karcher hose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is that the one with the swivel end?

I keep looking at that, wishing I'd bought it instead of the 6m Karcher extension hose I bought when I bought my pressure washer!


----------



## sharrkey

SteveW said:


> Is that the one with the swivel end?
> 
> I keep looking at that, wishing I'd bought it instead of the 6m Karcher extension hose I bought when I bought my pressure washer!


I've a swivel connection on my gun so only needed the replacement hose, hopefully the 10mtr hose means I'll not have to position the pressure washer around the car now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey

SteveW said:


> I bought my first lot on recommendation from a few people on here and am really impressed with the quality. I also like the fact that you can specify that they're delivered without the labels attached too, so you don't have to rip or cut them off!
> 
> I don't think I'd buy microfibres from anywhere else now. £24 including next day delivery for 20 x 300GM 70/30 microfibres is pretty good value I think


That's great value 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Great offer on the chairmans kit at Mitchell&king, great service as always 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveW

sharrkey said:


> I've a swivel connection on my gun so only needed the replacement hose, hopefully the 10mtr hose means I'll not have to position the pressure washer around the car now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ah, OK. I'm still using the Karcher gun, so would benefit from the swivel on the hose.

I don't need to move my pressure washer usually, because I have the Karcher extension hose, but it curls up as bad as the original 4mtr Karcher hose, so occasionally I end up pulling the pressure washer along with the tangled up hose :lol:

First world problems I know, but hey, it's only money right?


----------



## sharrkey

Cheon microfibres










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bristle Hound

sharrkey said:


> Cheon microfibres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Link please :thumb:


----------



## Carscope

Bristle Hound said:


> Link please :thumb:


https://www.cheon.co.uk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Bristle Hound said:


> Link please :thumb:


They only had a few items available as the main shipment has just arrived in the U.K. so I believe these had been airfreight over, mostly sold out now

https://www.cheon.co.uk/collections/all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDC250

lijongtao said:


> Let us know how you get on with it please. May be worth investing in the Makita as it is always cheaper than Milwaukee. I got the MW as a present with batteries but their bare units are expensive. Thanks for the reply MDC250


Had a little go of the Makita blower today. Battery charge time is pretty quick. Blower has 3 power settings I found I needed top level for what I wanted to do. Managed to get round a Qashqai and a 3 series tourer on the single charge and showing 1 out of 4 left on the battery.

Couple of observations:-

1. Even though it's tiny and relatively light the reality is it can feel heavy walking around the car as constantly holding it out infront of you;
2. It's powerful enough but really you'd get around a car quicker with a drying towel. I sometimes use my trusty wet/dry vac to blow dry the car with the added bonus it gives off a little heat as well from the motor running so good for drying tyres etc;
3. Blower is perfect for wheel nuts, brakes/discs, door handles, wing mirrors, door shuts, number plates, grille etc. basically all the places it's hard to dry and you want to force the water out from. Probably what I'll use it for going forwards.

Would I buy it purely for drying the car? No. But it's a handy gadget to have for other things like cleaning out bench saw etc so I can justify it that way


----------



## lijongtao

MDC250 said:


> Had a little go of the Makita blower today. Battery charge time is pretty quick. Blower has 3 power settings I found I needed top level for what I wanted to do. Managed to get round a Qashqai and a 3 series tourer on the single charge and showing 1 out of 4 left on the battery.
> 
> Couple of observations:-
> 
> 1. Even though it's tiny and relatively light the reality is it can feel heavy walking around the car as constantly holding it out infront of you;
> 2. It's powerful enough but really you'd get around a car quicker with a drying towel. I sometimes use my trusty wet/dry vac to blow dry the car with the added bonus it gives off a little heat as well from the motor running so good for drying tyres etc;
> 3. Blower is perfect for wheel nuts, brakes/discs, door handles, wing mirrors, door shuts, number plates, grille etc. basically all the places it's hard to dry and you want to force the water out from. Probably what I'll use it for going forwards.
> 
> Would I buy it purely for drying the car? No. But it's a handy gadget to have for other things like cleaning out bench saw etc so I can justify it that way


Awesome, thanks MDC250, that's the info I wanted. It would be very difficult for me to hold it up for such a length of time too. For me then I don't think it's worth the investment unless I get one for a present on my impending 50th.... I may point them to this post on the forum for....ideas... Thanks again for the update mate, I really appreciate it.


----------



## grunty-motor

Good write up - was considering upgrading from a Von Haus one - but sounds like it performs about the same. 

Like you say, handy for wheels / mirrors and also "sweeping" the garage floor out.


----------



## Cookies

atbalfour said:


> Few bits recently as I gear up towards a monster detail on my new car:
> 
> More 1 and 2 inch Scholl Spider Pads for my Flex PXE 80.
> KKD R-evolve
> CarPro SiC
> CarPro Eraser
> CarPro TarX
> A top up of my APC of choice Koch Chemie GreenStar.


Ooooh. What did you buy??? Is the S3 gone?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Looking forward to trying this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Cheon towels just came through too, initial inspection tells me they are made by Klin (speculation however) which is a good thing! As they feel very high quality.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Some Rags 2 Riches










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J306TD

Never tried before. But also gets good reviews on here









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolution380

I can't stop buying stuff I don't even need, to the point where even I scratch my head as to why I keep buying stuff. I'm a weekend warrior and I'm at a point I should probably do bits on the side at weekends to justify purchases at this point .

'Graphene' buzz word caught me!


photo upload website


----------



## TakDetails

Be interesting to see how you get on with the Graphene QDX after a full chemical decon... then application gloss was phenomenal, beading in the morning was awesome all dropped off in under 2 weeks.. despite it’s claim for about 6 weeks.

Maybe user error??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

5litres for £100!


----------



## scooobydont

J306TD said:


> Never tried before. But also gets good reviews on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Ditto, mine arrived yesterday, under £19 delivered!


----------



## Imprezaworks

It's really good stuff


----------



## Evolution380

Imprezaworks said:


> 5litres for £100!


£90 with discount code I guess, should last me a lifetime 😂 as I only really clean my own car.


----------



## nbray67

A couple of recent purchases with the reel and Kwazar's turning up today, the short trigger from the other week.

The hose reel is very sturdy and I'm impressed by it. Came with a 2mtr hose to connect to the PW but I forgot to take a pic of that.
Just need to mount my hose onto it and see if it's worth the upgrade from manually coiling it up and hanging it on a hook in the garage.































Sent from my SM-G398FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Evolution380 said:


> £90 with discount code I guess, should last me a lifetime 😂 as I only really clean my own car.


Be amazed if you get through it lol


----------



## McC

Hopefully as good as it's claiming 









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolution380

Just in time for the nice weather. De-Con tommorow and see how the graphene wax is.


download instagram picture from link


----------



## Steveom2

Now that’s a lot of decon shampoo


----------



## Evolution380

Steveom2 said:


> Now that's a lot of decon shampoo


If I have kids they have graphene QD and Decon shampoo bare minimum in the will.

Completely pointless really I just struggle to bring myself to buy smaller volume when I compare the cost per litre from 500ml/ 1 litre to bulk.

I only clean my own car too so I'm never going to get through all this but I think I'm going to have to start doing friends/ family cars to justify a lot of purchases I've been making


----------



## pt1

Got some carbon collective platinum wheels and some tac systems mystic bubble shampoo after reading good things about it. Fast delivery from county detailing supplies 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sworrall

Got my vyair 7l DI vessel for my wall mounted pressure washer project


----------



## TakDetails

pt1 said:


> Got some carbon collective platinum wheels and some tac systems mystic bubble shampoo after reading good things about it. Fast delivery from county detailing supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Best shampoo I've used
You won't be disappointed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Getting ready for a spring decon!


----------



## LSpec

I bought them yesterday but I will receive today, 6 spray bottles


----------



## Commander2874

sworrall said:


> Got my vyair 7l DI vessel for my wall mounted pressure washer project


Any good? Need to get one myself

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Commander2874 said:


> Any good? Need to get one myself
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Very good... I personally would go for the slightly bigger 11L one!


----------



## sworrall

Commander2874 said:


> Any good? Need to get one myself
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Will let you know. Haven't plumbed it in yet. Seems very well built though


----------



## IODETAIL

Eturty said:


> Cheon towels just came through too, initial inspection tells me they are made by Klin (speculation however) which is a good thing! As they feel very high quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not made by KLIN.

We own the Cheon brand, after over 12 months of dealing with manufacturers in Korea we found the perfect one


----------



## Carscope

IODETAIL said:


> Not made by KLIN.
> 
> We own the Cheon brand, after over 12 months of dealing with manufacturers in Korea we found the perfect one


Tried them out other the weekends the 'pure' towel is excellent on tyres!

Good luck with the venture, I'll be ordering a few more 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IODETAIL

Eturty said:


> Tried them out other the weekends the 'pure' towel is excellent on tyres!
> 
> Good luck with the venture, I'll be ordering a few more
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome feedback! Yeah Pure has a polyurethane (PU) coating making it super tough, extremely soft and durable.


----------



## NeverPassed™

I think I'm definitely in it to win it... I haven't even started on the polishing machine and waxing yet :buffer:

At least now I have some ammunition for when the other 'arf spends a *hundred pounds* on some makeup crap 

4 x Kwazar Mercury 1L Double-Action Trigger Sprayers

Kwazar Orion Super Pro+ Pump-Up Sprayer

Wheel Woolies - 3 Piece Brush Kit

Bilt Hamber Auto-Wash Car Shampoo 1 Litre

Bilt Hamber Korrosol Iron Fallout Remover 5 Litres

Bilt Hamber Surfex-HD All Purpose Cleaner & Degreaser 5 Litres

EZ Detail GO EZ Brush

Wheel Woolies - 3 Piece Brush Kit

Vikan Multi Brush/Rim Cleaner

Carbon Collective Detailing Bucket Organiser

Autoglym Fast Glass 500ml

The Rag Company Eagle Edgeless 500 16x16 Plush Microfiber Towel Multi-Pack


----------



## Carscope

Few new products to test out,

Shout out to Atbalfour for the blizzard recommendation










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

I think you'll like the Blizzard - I use between 80 and 100ml in the lance and it cleans comfortably better than any neutral foam I have used. Not comparable to something like BH at 4% PIR but far far milder and in my view more suitable for a well protected car outside of winter.

AG Piste is the only other one I am dead keen to try, assuming Blizzard remains on top I'll be buying it in bulk.

Shinee Wax is nice too... very glossy. Polish Angel has spoiled me with the easy streak free wipe off though.


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> I think you'll like the Blizzard - I use between 80 and 100ml in the lance and it cleans comfortably better than any neutral foam I have used. Not comparable to something like BH at 4% PIR but far far milder and in my view more suitable for a well protected car outside of winter.
> 
> AG Piste is the only other one I am dead keen to try, assuming Blizzard remains on top I'll be buying it in bulk.
> 
> Shinee Wax is nice too... very glossy. Polish Angel has spoiled me with the easy streak free wipe off though.


Yeah I'm interested to try it against GT sigma

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idrobbo

Received a Direct Hoses 10m replacement hose for my Karcher K2. Straight replacement & ready to go for my next job, apparently my daughter needs her car cleaning.


----------



## pt1

Got myself another bottle of PA black wulfenite, didnt need another but my man brain overruled









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyW80

nbray67 said:


> A couple of recent purchases with the reel and Kwazar's turning up today, the short trigger from the other week.
> 
> The hose reel is very sturdy and I'm impressed by it. Came with a 2mtr hose to connect to the PW but I forgot to take a pic of that.
> Just need to mount my hose onto it and see if it's worth the upgrade from manually coiling it up and hanging it on a hook in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G398FN using Tapatalk


Any feedback on the hose reel. Been looking at these lately but not taken the plunge yet. Can i Ask where you got it from ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

RoyW80 said:


> Any feedback on the hose reel. Been looking at these lately but not taken the plunge yet. Can i Ask where you got it from ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a heads up, Neil had an eye op yesterday, so maybe a while before he replies :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

Auto glanz Rebound on recommendation and Slippery Mystic Bubble 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kenan

sharrkey said:


> Auto glanz Rebound on recommendation and Slippery Mystic Bubble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's two products I'm interested in, would like to hear your thoughts when used.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Kenan said:


> That's two products I'm interested in, would like to hear your thoughts when used.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Mystic bubble I've used before and is probably on par with reset, fantastic cleaner with great lubricants and super slippy plus it's a lot cheaper than reset. 
Rebound was recommended by @atbalfour and as I've ran outta Gyeon tyre now it was a no brainier to try out and see how good it is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TakDetails

AutoGlanz Rebound 5.5ltrs + Tyre Brush
ODK Encore
ODK Artic



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> New packaging for Mystic Bubble... never seen them mention anti-corrosion properties which I've always associated with leaving something behind. Hope it's not a new formula as all Mystic Bubble I've used to date rinses free, one of it's USPs! Hopefully just a packaging change!


Never noticed that myself, hmm I've an old bottle of mystic with something else in it so gonna check now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey

Older bottle says the same

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blademansw

Had a big pot of EZ Extreme Ceramic Wax delivered today.. only cos it was on offer lol


----------



## Alex_225

Not categorically a detailing product but something I bought to use whilst detailing. Always found machine polishing or applying products by hand pretty back breaking so finally bought something to sit on! :lol:

It's quite clever an will hold 150kg so despite my lockdown physique, it'll handle me sat on it no problem! haha




























Good thing is it has a flat base too so will sit on the gravel without feet digging in and it tipping!


----------



## Scottland

Alex_225 said:


> Not categorically a detailing product but something I bought to use whilst detailing. Always found machine polishing or applying products by hand pretty back breaking so finally bought something to sit on! :lol:
> 
> It's quite clever an will hold 150kg so despite my lockdown physique, it'll handle me sat on it no problem! haha
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/JamG3v1.jpg[/img
> 
> [img]https://i.imgur.com/peMCkZc.jpg[/img
> 
> [img]https://i.imgur.com/pOWa38v.jpg[/img
> 
> Good thing is it has a flat base too so will sit on the gravel without feet digging in and it tipping![/quote]
> 
> That looks interesting, got a link?


----------



## Alex_225

Scottland said:


> That looks interesting, got a link?


Certainly : https://www.amazon.co.uk/MoneRffi-Retractable-Telescopic-Adjustable-Lightweight/dp/B08P5F27NN/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=folding+stool&qid=1614958918&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyMkNLQVNRUVlTRlk1JmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNjAyNjIxMlJFQlM3MDA4Uk5OTyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMzYxNzM0VU9MTVJDTzFHMFJZJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## J306TD

Had this delivered today









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

Didn't buy but...

Mrs TakDetails got me an early anniversary gift a BecauseRacecarBox...

DetailedOnline NanoSealant
Autobrite Top Gloss
Juicy Details Rain Aid
The Detail Kitchen Red Liquorice
Hybrid Compact Drying Towel

Looking forward to trying some of these on the weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saladin

Ordered Dodo Juice Hard Candy and Blue Velvet waxes. Just the small 30ml pots as I figured that will still get through around 3/4 coatings per wax. I plan to try various waxes so I can’t ever imagine using up a full sized pot!


----------



## riz

I'm sitting on the fence for Infinity Wax Graphene Wax. Everyone loves it on Facebook but nothing in here....


----------



## crxftyyy

riz said:


> I'm sitting on the fence for Infinity Wax Graphene Wax. Everyone loves it on Facebook but nothing in here....


It's impressive for a while, mines dropped off overnight after not that long. Decon wash hasn't cleared it either..

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RT1994

crxftyyy said:


> It's impressive for a while, mines dropped off overnight after not that long. Decon wash hasn't cleared it either..
> 
> Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


How long please out of interest?


----------



## crxftyyy

RT1994 said:


> How long please out of interest?


Whenever it was released, not sure on exact date. Was delivered 2 days later and applied same day after a light machine and panel wipe. Dropped off last week, off the top of my head it'd only be at a push 8 weeks?

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## detailR

After around 13 versions...

The ODK sealant 

20210305_114858 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

And this came from the guys at Turtle Wax

20210305_090330 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


----------



## Andyblue

detailR said:


> After around 13 versions...
> 
> The ODK sealant
> 
> 20210305_114858 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr
> 
> And this came from the guys at Turtle Wax
> 
> 20210305_090330 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


Looking nice....

Be interested in your thoughts on both :thumb:


----------



## sidewalkdances

Spent a small fortune this morning...

20 general purpose microfibres, 3 wash mits and 5 glass towels from Paragon

SPTA Nano Polisher - I was going to get the Carbon Collective Hex Nano polisher (an iBrid is too out of my budget for the limited use it will get) but found out that the SPTA on Amazon is the exact same thing and £60 cheaper - you just dont get the extension bars. 

Then from our friends at Clean and Shiny - 1l of Wet Coat, 1l of Gyeon Prep, 3 new multi use bottles and triggers, 1l Koch FSE, Koch M3.02, Koch F6.01, a couple of Rag Company applicators, a bunch of Lake Country pads.


----------



## sharrkey

sidewalkdances said:


> Spent a small fortune this morning...
> 
> 20 general purpose microfibres, 3 wash mits and 5 glass towels from Paragon
> 
> SPTA Nano Polisher - I was going to get the Carbon Collective Hex Nano polisher (an iBrid is too out of my budget for the limited use it will get) but found out that the SPTA on Amazon is the exact same thing and £60 cheaper - you just dont get the extension bars.
> 
> .


Mine came with the extension bars
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sidewalkdances

sharrkey said:


> Mine came with the extension bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oooh thats good to know.

Fingers crossed mine is the same!


----------



## detailR

Andyblue said:


> Looking nice....
> 
> Be interested in your thoughts on both :thumb:


I've been using Solo for a while now and it's great.
Goes on and off very easily, super slick finish, a nice boost in gloss and great beading.

Hopefully I'll get to put the Turtle Wax on something soon. I don't get to Wax many cars.


----------



## pt1

sidewalkdances said:


> Spent a small fortune this morning...
> 
> 20 general purpose microfibres, 3 wash mits and 5 glass towels from Paragon
> 
> SPTA Nano Polisher - I was going to get the Carbon Collective Hex Nano polisher (an iBrid is too out of my budget for the limited use it will get) but found out that the SPTA on Amazon is the exact same thing and £60 cheaper - you just dont get the extension bars.
> 
> Then from our friends at Clean and Shiny - 1l of Wet Coat, 1l of Gyeon Prep, 3 new multi use bottles and triggers, 1l Koch FSE, Koch M3.02, Koch F6.01, a couple of Rag Company applicators, a bunch of Lake Country pads.


Great haul 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saladin

Some waxes to play with !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Diddy rotary, primarily for glass.


----------



## st33ly

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Diddy rotary, primarily for glass.


Nice. Where did you buy it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Powertoolmate, they tend to have the best prices but occasionally beaten elsewhere. They have an ebay as well and bizarrely stuff can be cheaper on there so worth checking.


----------



## sidewalkdances

sharrkey said:


> Mine came with the extension bars


Mine arrived yesterday with the extension bar :thumb:

Clean and Shiny order due tomorrow. There was a small issue with one of the Koch polishes on my order being out of stock. Dave dealt with it superbly, called me and we found some alternatives - Scholl S20 and S40.

I also had forgotten some bits so added them to the order whilst on the phone. Some Aerospace 303 after I cracked the last bottle and it leaked everywhere and a small detail factory brush for wheels.

My wheel cleaning game is getting a boost lately. Partly in thanks to the GT Wheel Shampoo. One of the new mitts is specifically for wheels so with that I can get behind the spokes, wheel woolies which I got tail end of last year and my new brush.


----------



## alfajim

Sonax spray and seal
Megs dry and shine


----------



## macca666

New snowfoam lance









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

sidewalkdances said:


> Mine arrived yesterday with the extension bar :thumb:
> 
> Clean and Shiny order due tomorrow. There was a small issue with one of the Koch polishes on my order being out of stock. Dave dealt with it superbly, called me and we found some alternatives - Scholl S20 and S40.
> 
> I also had forgotten some bits so added them to the order whilst on the phone. Some Aerospace 303 after I cracked the last bottle and it leaked everywhere and a small detail factory brush for wheels.
> 
> My wheel cleaning game is getting a boost lately. Partly in thanks to the GT Wheel Shampoo. One of the new mitts is specifically for wheels so with that I can get behind the spokes, wheel woolies which I got tail end of last year and my new brush.


You won't be disappointed with Scholl S20/40, based on my preferences and how I use them (on the Spider pads) they are just nicer and more effective compounds than the Koch ones.

GT Wheel Shampoo is nice if you've coated and well maintained alloys.. nowhere near powerful enough for uncoated alloys.


----------



## sm81

atbalfour said:


> You won't be disappointed with Scholl S20/40, based on my preferences and how I use them (on the Spider pads) they are just nicer and *more effective compounds* than the Koch ones.


In Which ways?


----------



## atbalfour

sm81 said:


> In Which ways?


I just found Koch abrasives to be no better than Zvizzer's. Very good but based on my technique the Scholl range works better for me in so many ways. With polishing there are so many variables which I get. You may have a different conclusion and I wouldn't contest that.

S20 is zero dust, similarly quick to cut but I've always found it to leave a great finish on hard or medium paint and a longer work time. S40 for me is unrivalled for finishing.. I didn't like Zvizzer Fine or M3.02 

I've not found one paint that's not responded well to S40. Surprising amount of cut too.. I've found myself correcting soft paint with it recently too.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Mini MF wheel mitt
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Few bits from county detailing supplies, great service as usual









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao

All from Clean + Shiny 

1 x Flexipad clay mitt

6 x fishscale microfiber (going to put them up against Paragonmicrofiber ones)

1 x Rag Comoany Gauntlet drying towel

Great service

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Oooookay so I went a bit off on one today.

Gyeon Can Coat, Trim, Cure, Tire, Foam (I wasn't really paying attention to how much this cost - this one will have been a waste of money I'm sure) and leather cleaning brush. And some VP citrus as I wanted to try that out.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

pt1 said:


> Few bits from county detailing supplies, great service as usual
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Holy crap, I'd not heard of them before and they've got a huge range stocked. Their SEO must be rubbish as they never appear in the search results for the products they sell.


----------



## pt1

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Holy crap, I'd not heard of them before and they've got a huge range stocked. Their SEO must be rubbish as they never appear in the search results for the products they sell.


Yeah, i noticed that. They stock lots of good products. free delivery on over £25 which is pretty good too

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

pt1 said:


> Yeah, i noticed that. They stock lots of good products. free delivery on over £25 which is pretty good too
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


CDS10 for 10% off too


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

I know where I'll be going for my next order!


----------



## minimadmotorman

Bought myself a jar of the 75th anniversary Ceramic & Graphene Turtle Wax that arrived this morning










And my prize from Dodo Juice also arrived, can't wait to give them all a try!


----------



## TakDetails

in2detailing DA8
Scholl Concepts 250g - S3 Gold XXL, S17+, S40
Scholl Concepts Spiderpads - Fine, Medium, Heavy 
Carbon Collective Exfoliblock

..

Nervous & excited to machine polish for the first time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brocky36

Between yesterday and today, I have ordered:

1ltr Auto Finesse Lather
1ltr Auto Finesse Finale
1ltr Auto Finesse Spritz
1ltr CarPro Reset
500ml CarPro Reload
1ltr Koch Chemie Gentle Snow Foam 

Ultimate Finish 3 Bucket Set with Grit Guards
Microfiber Madness Incredimitt Wash Mitt
Microfiber Madness Incrediflair Wheel Mitt
Set of 5 Envy Detailing Brushes
Wheel Woolies 3pk
Klin Korea LARGE Evo Drying Towel
Chemical Guys Wooly Mammoth Drying Towel
Klin Korea ZERO Finish HD Microfiber Towel 5Pk
in2Detailing Korean Waffle Weave Glass Cloth
2x Kirkland Signature Ultra Plush Microfibre Towels - 36 Pack

Looks like the new addition to the family is getting spoiled rotten next week!


----------



## muzzer

Because i bought the McLaren snow foam device thingymabob from Halfords, i got a £10 voucher to use online.
So today i have ordered 2 of their cheap buckets, one long handled window cleaner type doobry and some applicator pads.
£10 in total so free of charge thank you very much.


----------



## BillyT

Getting ready for a British summer 2 bottles of Invisible Glass Cleaner Rain Repellent Spray


----------



## Naddy37

Henry hoover from Tesco, seeing as the dealership I valet for won't buy me one!  They've currently got them with £40 off!! 










Annnd two more of the brilliant Dodo Juice 'cube' detailing bags. I've now got 5 of these. Trouble is, I've no idea what's in what, so hence the funky luggage tag :lol:


----------



## Brocky36

Naddy37 said:


> Henry hoover from Tesco, seeing as the dealership I valet for won't buy me one!  *They've currently got them with £40 off!!*


Can't see this online. Did you go into a store?


----------



## Naddy37

Brocky36 said:


> Can't see this online. Did you go into a store?


Yup, in store :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## MDC250

^ nice haul


----------



## Naddy37

^^ loving their new branding!


----------



## idrobbo

Got a SPTA pack from Amazon, 3" pads and a backing pad for a drill. I've been using 5.5" pads on my DA and cannot source a suitable smaller pad so this will do for me for the few times I'm likely to need it on my own cars - managed without until now.


----------



## alfajim

Long handled vikan brush


----------



## sph1981

In2detailing hornet foam lance.
Bought from County Detailing, ordered Sunday night, received this morning through their free delivery service.










Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

The new Rupes wool pads & Rupes DA pads for my i brid Nano :buffer:


----------



## Baba850r

Rappy said:


> The new Rupes wool pads & Rupes DA pads for my i brid Nano :buffer:


Where did you get them from mate?


----------



## Kenan

AliExpress wheel cleaning brush for doing the arches. Nice and stiff and seems to work well.









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidewalkdances

Rupes LHR15 LUX Kit from Clean and Shiny
Some more microfibre pads
A 5" Rayon pad. 

Expensive day


----------



## J306TD

Ceramic Sponges and cloths









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

Kenan said:


> AliExpress wheel cleaning brush for doing the arches. Nice and stiff and seems to work well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Do you mind posting a link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

TakDetails said:


> Do you mind posting a link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes of course - https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...tore_home.allProducts_604978.1005001430977255

I used to order the cheapest stuff now I mainly order the stuff SPTA branded stuff, delivery is quicker and only costs a little more.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

Kenan said:


> Yes of course - https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...tore_home.allProducts_604978.1005001430977255
> 
> I used to order the cheapest stuff now I mainly order the stuff SPTA branded stuff, delivery is quicker and only costs a little more.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Thanks, much appreciated. 
For the price of one compared to the market leader it's surely worth a punt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

Excited to get back to waxin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Ordered some infinity wax dark glaze to try. Was really impressed with the light version a while ago.


----------



## Andyblue

@Coatings - your images are absolutely huge mate


----------



## sidewalkdances

My LHR15 just arrived :buffer:

Cant play with it until May though. Makes sense as it'll have to be a) used outside and b) when my wife has a lot of work and study commitments over the first two weekends so I can then spend the whole weekend on the car


----------



## Justbaldchris

Today I bought Garage Therapy Interior and Glass cleaner.


----------



## Coatings

Andyblue said:


> @Coatings - your images are absolutely huge mate


I use tapatalk the free version caps amount of pics and only gives you medium or small to post.

I'm on it alot as it's a forum hosting site and theirs 4-5 that I frequent so puts all my forum in one place and simple to use.

Finally stop being cheap and got the lifetime subscription for $30 US and it gives you unlimited, larger size and clearer pics. Also add free.

Don't know about this site but Autogeek is a pain to add pictures and with the Tapatalk app i can do directly from the phone...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

Cob light from AliExpress

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Picked up a Simoniz Microfibre drying cloth, waffle style for the windows :thumb:


----------



## Teamleader 21

Got a 15mtr hose for my Karcher from Direct Hoses, took a while to get due to a mix up, Direct Hoses exceptionally busy at the minute but managed to clear up my problem.


----------



## Evolution380

Collected my order from the drivers hq in derby today, nice shop!

For me just a couple of bits some Infinity wax citrus, Turbo 6 Sealant, Rubber Wax and Isoproponal, also decided to get a £30 mysetery box. Got good value from it and some Tenzi Shampoo (seems to be pure) and Rinse off Wax both of which my neighbour will gladly use.


----------



## 350Chris

Topped up my bulk Angelwax supplies and am going to try my first ceramic


----------



## Gas head

polish angel gray graphite and super sport ptfe wheel wax, super fast delivery took 2 days from order


----------



## virgiltracey

5 bottles of AG Polar Blast 2.5l snowfoam... Halfords had a pricing error and they were far too cheap not too stock up for the year


----------



## Imprezaworks

Any good though?


----------



## Saladin

virgiltracey said:


> 5 bottles of AG Polar Blast 2.5l snowfoam... Halfords had a pricing error and they were far too cheap not too stock up for the year


My BIL managed to pick up 9 and had a further 9 on order - they refunded the remaining and offered some T&Cs as justification. He's just glad he managed to pick up the first 9!


----------



## Saladin

Ordered a 10m PW hose from Directhoses on Tuesday only to find out they're experiencing problems leading to delays in orders!! Was hoping to use it to wash my car this weekend


----------



## virgiltracey

Saladin said:


> My BIL managed to pick up 9 and had a further 9 on order - they refunded the remaining and offered some T&Cs as justification. He's just glad he managed to pick up the first 9!


The Blaster lance was particularly good value too!


----------



## SystemClenz

Airvidox! A fantastic product to remove stubborn odours like cigarettes, dogs etc.

We've used similar products but this seems to be the best we've used to date.

Check them out https://airvidox.com/?ref=qej9od7dnve7


----------



## Baba850r

SystemClenz said:


> Airvidox! A fantastic product to remove stubborn odours like cigarettes, dogs etc.
> 
> We've used similar products but this seems to be the best we've used to date.
> 
> Check them out https://airvidox.com/?ref=qej9od7dnve7


How good are these?A friend of a friend has just bought a 2 year old Cayenne from main dealer and it's stinking of cigarette smoke they've cleaned it twice and he says it's back after 2-3 days.


----------



## SystemClenz

Baba850r said:


> How good are these?A friend of a friend has just bought a 2 year old Cayenne from main dealer and it's stinking of cigarette smoke they've cleaned it twice and he says it's back after 2-3 days.


Fantastic, make sure the car is clean, the open sun visors, globe box, pull the seat belts out and put this kit in overnight and that's it :thumb:


----------



## Baba850r

SystemClenz said:


> Fantastic, make sure the car is clean, the open sun visors, globe box, pull the seat belts out and put this kit in overnight and that's it :thumb:


Il say to him to try that.Because it's main dealer their reluctant to pay for somebody to do it so that's twice theve tried to do it.
Thanks very much.


----------



## sidewalkdances

Made my first order with Slims today

2 CarPro Microfibre Applicators 
5 CarPro BOA Microfibres 
5l Bilt Hamber Touch-Less - not unhappy with Auto Foam but running out so why not
Slims Detailing Bag - will make things a lot easier for me


----------



## muzzer

Small order with detailedonline today
Wax puck
Iron fall out remover 500ml
wheel gel 250ml
air freshener diffusor with Creed Him fragrance

Still got lots of shampoo from them as well as tar and glue remover......'ger!!! I forgot glass cleaner...oh well next order which might be from a different supplier.


----------



## bellguy

Order from UF

Drying towels x2, interior cleaner, PA Blue Xilion, PA gold Zircon, 5 litres of BH Surfex and 2 wash mitts.
SOME of this is for my daughter's new car she got today, looks like my weekend is sorted then :lol:


----------



## Evolution380

I’ve finally took the plunge.

I’ve bought a DA8 to play with on some scrap panels with some S20 Black One Step. I don’t have the time to do 2/3 stage over several days but heard good things. I’ll maybe advance to that once I get to grips with it all along with an upgraded DA but as a noob it feels a good starting point.

So I went for the In2Detailing DA8 and 3 each of Hex Logic Green, White and Black in both 4 invh and 5,5 inch variants, so loads of pads to burn through! 

Also grabbed the following, wheels coming off this weekend, prepped and coated.

- Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels
- Angelwax H2GO 
- Gyeon Cancoat

Looking forward to getting the car ready for summer!


----------



## sidewalkdances

sidewalkdances said:


> Made my first order with Slims today
> 
> 2 CarPro Microfibre Applicators
> 5 CarPro BOA Microfibres
> 5l Bilt Hamber Touch-Less - not unhappy with Auto Foam but running out so why not
> Slims Detailing Bag - will make things a lot easier for me


Order arrived today. Well packed and good quality products!


----------



## sidewalkdances

Evolution380 said:


> I've finally took the plunge.
> 
> I've bought a DA8 to play with on some scrap panels with some S20 Black One Step. I don't have the time to do 2/3 stage over several days but heard good things. I'll maybe advance to that once I get to grips with it all along with an upgraded DA but as a noob it feels a good starting point.
> 
> So I went for the In2Detailing DA8 and 3 each of Hex Logic Green, White and Black in both 4 invh and 5,5 inch variants, so loads of pads to burn through!
> 
> Also grabbed the following, wheels coming off this weekend, prepped and coated.
> 
> - Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels
> - Angelwax H2GO
> - Gyeon Cancoat
> 
> Looking forward to getting the car ready for summer!


Looks like a good haul!

The DA will be a great tool for you. Remember, it wasnt that many years ago that the best anyone had was a Porter Cable or a rotary! You will get some great results with the DAS-8. The larger throw machines and the mini polishers are great and have their place, but a quality 8mm throw machine that can do most things will get you a great finish


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

SystemClenz said:


> Airvidox! A fantastic product to remove stubborn odours like cigarettes, dogs etc.
> 
> We've used similar products but this seems to be the best we've used to date.
> 
> Check them out https://airvidox.com/?ref=qej9od7dnve7


Seems a lot easier and safer than what AMMO do as well. Nice!


----------



## SystemClenz

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Seems a lot easier and safer than what AMMO do as well. Nice!


Very easy to use, and we've just ordered another 6 :thumb:
Order here https://airvidox.com/?ref=qej9od7dnve7


----------



## pt1

5L of infinity wax rapid detailer and one of their pro bottles









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## detailR

Got to wash my tatty Caddy and went to the woods to ride bikes 

20210325_150935 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


----------



## Andyblue

detailR said:


> Got to wash my tatty Caddy and went to the woods to ride bikes
> 
> 20210325_150935 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


Looking good :thumb:


----------



## detailR

Andyblue said:


> Looking good :thumb:


Cheers bud 

Definitely posted in the wrong section though.

Sorry mods!


----------



## macca666

detailR said:


> Cheers bud
> 
> Definitely posted in the wrong section though.
> 
> Sorry mods!


:lol: I've nearly done this before as the two threads are similarly titled.

Van looking good always liked the caddy :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

pt1 said:


> 5L of infinity wax rapid detailer and one of their pro bottles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Where did you get from buddy ?


----------



## pt1

Andyblue said:


> Where did you get from buddy ?


From infinity wax,in the imperfect stock, half price because its in a different container or something, 
£25, cant argue with that.gets highly rated so thought i would give it a go

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

pt1 said:


> From infinity wax,in the imperfect stock, half price because its in a different container or something,
> £25, cant argue with that.gets highly rated so thought i would give it a go
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


You got a bargain there buddy. Unfortunately sold out now...


----------



## ColinG

C5 wheel armour
Bilberry 5l
Chemical guys speed wipe ,1 gallon.


----------



## TakDetails

Duel AutoCare:
Satin Interior Dressing
Nitty Gritty PreWash/APC
Bahama Blue Shampoo
Axis Wheel Cleaner










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

TakDetails said:


> Duel AutoCare:
> Satin Interior Dressing
> Nitty Gritty PreWash/APC
> Bahama Blue Shampoo
> Axis Wheel Cleaner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seen these guys non stop Facebook, will have to try them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

Eturty said:


> Seen these guys non stop Facebook, will have to try them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I obviously was sucked in, see what all the hypes about. Using them this weekend, if I remember may drop a message on what I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Decided to add king of gloss to my soft99 collection and some reset to add to the car shampoo collection. Great, fast service from iodetail 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

AngelWax Vision
Infinity Wax Sherbet Lemon Air Freshener
Cheon Pure
Cheon Glass

...

and a double dip which I'm currently eating










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

TakDetails said:


> I obviously was sucked in, see what all the hypes about. Using them this weekend, if I remember may drop a message on what I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let us know how you get on mate, seen alot of ads on these guys as Eturty says.


----------



## Andyblue

Bottle of Nanolex trim rejuvenator :thumb:


----------



## TakDetails

Gyeon Leather Set Strong
KKD Devils juice (silly me forgot to add an acidic trigger spray)
Vikan Brush










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Bid and bought some bilt hamber hydra wax stuff. Was bidding on some wax the seller was selling and spotted this stuff. Brand new, £15 delivered.

Any good?


----------



## AndyA4TDI

All time favourite of mine









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi

AndyA4TDI said:


> All time favourite of mine


Hmm why not 210?


----------



## greymda

went reading internet what's 210, lol


----------



## pt1

Few bits from the ultimate finish. The shoulder strap and hose should compliment the big boi buddi nicely. Fancied trying w4 for a while, hopefully it decent









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head

polish angel blue xillion, white allabaster, and carnuabaflockencreme just to add to the collection.


----------



## macca666

Might have ordered another couple of Waxaddict waxes along with a hoodie as my current car cleaning hoodie is way past its best


----------



## bellguy

Ordered a 5 litre pump sprayer for my pre wash mix and a 2 litre foam pump sprayer so I can control the drift a lot more :lol:


----------



## HEADPHONES

Ordered 2 bottles of Turtlewax Dry and Shine and 1 bottle of Turtlewax Sealant Hydrophobic Wax from Carparts4less.
Just over £16 the lot incl p&p.

Down to my last 1/2 bottle of each so the under £6 each offer was perfect timing.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Bargain. That dry n shine pretty good then?


----------



## BrummyPete

A bottle of Bouncers Inside Job winging its way to me


----------



## HEADPHONES

Imprezaworks said:


> Bargain. That dry n shine pretty good then?


Here's the beading I got






Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saladin

Just ordered a few of the new accessories from Dodo Juice's recent launch.

Dry Hard
Shag Pad
Wax App
Mint Merkin - I know this one isn't new but I needed a glass cloth so got one of these while I was at it


----------



## Andyblue

Picked this up for a mate...

Decent weight to it, hopefully get to try it out at some point...


----------



## pagaz

wd3 premium set 
Include charger and battery


----------



## Commander2874

Raceglaze 7litre DI vessel for final rinse and preventing waterspots. I live in a very hard water area so hoping this will make a difference when washing my car in the summer.

Great service and communication from mark at raceglaze.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Called up to High Definition Detail yesterday to pick up a one off Angel Wax Ceramic wax prize I won in a recent charity raffle.
It felt rude not to buy a few more items whilst I was there.

Prize Wax


























KKD - Purity X










TAC Systems - Shinee Wax










High Definition Detail - Wash & Gloss Trade Shampoo










Optimum No Rinse


----------



## bellguy

My Kwazar Orion 6 litre spray pump arrived today, very pleased with the quality of it, even the packing was excellent.
Looking forward to using it on Saturday.
Every single part available as spares and good price, comes with spare seals and different spray nozzles for the fibreglass lance.
Whole thing feels bulletproof


----------



## pt1

Just received a few items from wax planet. Been interested in their 7 below snow foam for a while, see how it compares to 8 below.plus lava shampoo only £5 for 500ml now  one of my favourite shampoos, rude not to get some.few drying towels and a wash mitt kindly thrown in 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galley

5Ltr of Korrosol, a bottle of BH Cleanser polish, and a 15m hose for my Nilfisk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## detailR

My new machine polished arrived today 

I have a selection of Rupes machines, have bought and sold on Flex, but the tool I kept going back to was my DAS 6 Pro+.
I'd had it for 6 years, polished hundreds of cars with it and bar a few sets of brushes it has been more reliable, smoother and quieter than tools two or three times its price!
Last week it went pop  So what replaced it?

DAS 6 Pro+ V2 :buffer:

20210408_125211 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Speedy shipping as always from Clean Your Car


----------



## greymda

now it's imperative that V2 is not worse than V1, lol


----------



## ianrobbo1

*these.*

Upgrading the air as the one I have won't power the rattle gun, and I wanted to try the polar blaster with Bilt Hamber, and perhaps a touch of surfex!!


----------



## jd1982

4x Urofiber 5inch polishing pads (never tried microfiber pad technology but always interested in it).
Very cherry wheel cleaner
3 inch microfiber pads
1x bottle Carpro essence
1x bottle Koch Chemie F6
Angelwax H2GO
5x foaming trigger heads
The last coat Ceratrim
2x fusso (original formula)


----------



## BrummyPete

£20 cheaper for the pet pro model which has the same specs as the normal pro


----------



## pt1

My First graphene wax,good service from infinity wax  hopefully try it out this afternoon









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Buckets

This turned up today, been wanting one for a while.


----------



## greymda

2Buckets said:


> This turned up today, been wanting one for a while.


nice! please make a write up on installing it.


----------



## 2Buckets

greymda said:


> nice! please make a write up on installing it.


I would do mate, but it looks like there is a part missing as I can see no way in which the "link hose" provided could connect to the Nilfisk pressure washer. It doesn't help that there are no real instructions either, just an "exploded" diagram of the reel assembly.


----------



## BsrGT

13L Grit Guard bucket and Labocosmetica Sidero iron fallout remover gel.









Odoslané z SM-G930F pomocou Tapatalku


----------



## Muska

A couple of top ups & looking forward to trying out my first Dodo Juice product


----------



## bellguy

What cloths are they, look nice with a bit of bite to remove polish easily.


----------



## Muska

They're from The Rag Company (bought via Clean & Shiny)


----------



## nbray67

Muska said:


> A couple of top ups & looking forward to trying out my first Dodo Juice product


Is that the infamous Z8 there Muska?


----------



## bellguy

Muska said:


> They're from The Rag Company (bought via Clean & Shiny)


Thank you  will pick some up.


----------



## Muska

nbray67 said:


> Is that the infamous Z8 there Muska?


It is indeed. I just about finished my first bottle last week and I've been very impressed by it.


----------



## bidderman1969

Due to being evicted and having to move in to a place where the parking is atrocious and not close enough to the place for water and electricity I'm having to go down this route for now


----------



## Carscope

I think I've reached the end of my shampoo journey. But before I crown it I thought I'd try tac systems one more time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Which one are finding to be your best.


----------



## Carscope

Imprezaworks said:


> Which one are finding to be your best.


AM details, GSF & reset. AM is currently top. I was really surprised by it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Great. Will look into it.


----------



## Andyblue

Picked up some more Brilliance QD from Bear Car Care...


----------



## bluechimp




----------



## pt1

Eturty said:


> AM details, GSF & reset. AM is currently top. I was really surprised by it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im going to have to try the am details now, thanks eturty 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

pt1 said:


> Im going to have to try the am details now, thanks eturty
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same . .

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Saladin

Saladin said:


> Just ordered a few of the new accessories from Dodo Juice's recent launch.
> 
> Dry Hard
> Shag Pad
> Wax App
> Mint Merkin - I know this one isn't new but I needed a glass cloth so got one of these while I was at it




















Shag Pad^









Dry Hard^


----------



## Andyblue

pt1 said:


> 5L of infinity wax rapid detailer and one of their pro bottles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Just bought some on the back of your recommendation - better be as good as you say :lol::lol: :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Andyblue said:


> Just bought some on the back of your recommendation - better be as good as you say  :thumb:


Its really good andy  i have actually been using it round the house too

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

pt1 said:


> Its really good andy  i have actually been using it round the house too
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Cheers - just waiting on a reply from them as they've sent the wrong trigger head...

Then get to using it :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37

One or two goodies from the Autoglym rep.


----------



## dak2v

New snow foam bottle arrived today MTM PF22. Looking forward to using it at the weekend. Looks & feels quality, thought about getting the new version but was double the price so easy choice


----------



## Saladin

Andyblue said:


> Just bought some on the back of your recommendation - better be as good as you say :lol::lol: :thumb:


Just to add another recommendation for Rapid Detailer - I love the stuff !! It's probably the one product in my detailing set-up I wouldn't be without


----------



## Imprezaworks

Rapid detailer. May be on my list.


----------



## pt1

If you look on infinity wax imperfect stock you can get some bargains, i got 5L of rapid detailer for £25. Just had a look, currently you can get 500ml for £4.99

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

OK mate will have a mooch. Thanks.

Assume delivery is on top.

9.94 delivered for the 500


----------



## pt1

Imprezaworks said:


> OK mate will have a mooch. Thanks.
> 
> Assume delivery is on top.
> 
> 9.94 delivered for the 500


Yeah,thats why i waited for the 5L

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Yeah bargain.


----------



## bidderman1969

Saladin said:


> Just to add another recommendation for Rapid Detailer - I love the stuff !! It's probably the one product in my detailing set-up I wouldn't be without


what's so good about it ?


----------



## greymda

Koch Chemie, CarPro, Gyeon, Gloria...


----------



## bentent

pt1 said:


> If you look on infinity wax imperfect stock you can get some bargains, i got 5L of rapid detailer for £25. Just had a look, currently you can get 500ml for £4.99
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


**** - wish i'd seen this earlier - ordered 500ml yesterday morning arrived today paid £15 - ah well may order some more.............


----------



## Lexus-is250

pt1 said:


> If you look on infinity wax imperfect stock you can get some bargains, i got 5L of rapid detailer for £25. Just had a look, currently you can get 500ml for £4.99
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I did the same and got 10 litres plus 2 of the ceramic detailers as well.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## beaks

new Kranzle 1050 TS and 15m rubber hose...

superb service from Autobrite too, very quick delivery!


----------



## Brocky36

Received a few bits today!

*Detail Guardz* - Looking forward to trying these out. They will hopefully help shave a little time off my wash regimen as well as saving my aging back by allowing me to not have to bother too much about where the pressure washer hose is when going around the car.

*EZ Detail Brush (Large)* - I have a set of Wheel Woolies which are great but the large one doesn't quite fit between the GTI ClubSport brake disk and the barrel of the 18s, so got one of these as the shaft is thinner. Hopefully the bristles don't counter that too much and I can get it in to give the barrels a good clean.

*Swissvax Interior & Leather Brush* - Wanted a really gentle brush for dealing with the Alcantara panels on the Art Velour seats. This seems perfect.

*500ml CarPro Inside Interior Cleaner* - Again, for the Art Velour seats. Wanted something gentle to try on the Alcantara panels but will also work for all the other seat materials and other soft-touch surfaces.

*Auto Finesse Mercury* - Gotta have shiny tips!


----------



## Andyblue

Lexus-is250 said:


> I did the same and got 10 litres plus 2 of the ceramic detailers as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


How are you finding the ceramic detainers ?


----------



## Lexus-is250

Andyblue said:


> How are you finding the ceramic detainers ?


Haven't used them yet as only arrived yesterday. I've tried the ******* qd and found it very easy to use and leaves a nice slick finish. Didn't seem to last that long though.

Considering they are almost half price in the sale section it was worth it.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## huvo

Gyeon foam, bathe+ and tyre cleaner. Stock needs building up again.


----------



## olliewills

Bit of a replenish after running all my products out to make moving to France a little easier!

- 5l BH Auto wheel
- 5l BH Korrosol
- 5l BH Auto foam
- 300ml BH Auto wash
- 250ml Gyeon Wetcoat Essence
- 1l ONR
- 1l KC FSE
- 1l 303 Aerospace Protectant
- 1l 303 Fabric Guard
- 500ml Wowo's Crystal Sealant
- 500ml AG Fast Glass
- 500ml AG Tar Remover
- Large MaxShine ESS Detailing Brush
- 2 x 500ml BH Cleanser Fluid
- 5 x Atomiza 1l spray bottles with chem-resistant heads

I'm looking after two new cars now so need to be prepared!


----------



## Andyblue

Just a small order then ^^^^^^


----------



## olliewills

Andyblue said:


> Just a small order then ^^^^^^


What can I say, the shelves were looking a bit empty! 

In all honesty though, I really have ran everything down since before we moved last year and I'm getting to the point now where I have nothing much left but Surfex, compounds and some FK1000P!


----------



## 121DOM

That’s a good stockup Ollie . Did you manage to get all of that from the same place ?
Have a great soapy Sunday !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citromark

I had a trip over to HDD at Barnsley yesterday and picked up 5 ltrs of brakethrough wheel shampoo , 2x100mm yellow Rupes pads , 1x100mm white Rupes pad , 1 ltr of Koch chemie greenstar and an underbody/chassis cleaner attachment . Nice to have a chat with Shane while I was there :thumb:

Mark


----------



## bluechimp

Great haul Ollie, did you manage to find someone in France?


----------



## olliewills

121DOM said:


> That's a good stockup Ollie . Did you manage to get all of that from the same place ?
> Have a great soapy Sunday !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly not, had to split it between Detailing shine, ManiacAuto and WaxIt. Still, good for quite a while now!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Finally arrived today Nv Jet & Lustre, looking forward to trying these out










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alan W

sharrkey said:


> Finally arrived today Nv Jet & Lustre, looking forward to trying these out


Ooh, very nice but you forgot Boost! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## greymda

what are these?


----------



## ianrobbo1

I thought I'd give this a go, it's supposed to be quite good on dark cars, and as my scratched to buggery black Fabia is dark,!! and some extra ceramic pads before I commit to doing my newly shod wheels.

I wish I could send these as pictures and not links!! can someone please give me a clue how to post pictures, please.??


----------



## Imprezaworks

Interesting. Ive just started a link ref Clear Wax.

Which one is that?


----------



## Imprezaworks

Interesting. Ive just started a link ref Clear Wax.

Which one is that?


----------



## bellguy

sharrkey said:


> Finally arrived today Nv Jet & Lustre, looking forward to trying these out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cool, when done pics would be nice so I can see your BS paint with these on


----------



## GeeWhizRS

ianrobbo1 said:


> I thought I'd give this a go, it's supposed to be quite good on dark cars, and as my scratched to buggery black Fabia is dark,!! and some extra ceramic pads before I commit to doing my newly shod wheels.
> 
> I wish I could send these as pictures and not links!! can someone please give me a clue how to post pictures, please.??


https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5721654&postcount=2

Edit: Made a short video for it.


----------



## sharrkey

bellguy said:


> Cool, when done pics would be nice so I can see your BS paint with these on


Working online all week so might be Friday before I get a chance to try but that will allow the freshly cancoat'd panels full time to have cured anyway.

Think I'll try lustre on bonnet purely for the gloss and jet on roof, full car has cancoat on it other than front and rear bumper! So might try lustre &jet combo on rear bumper to see how that works out.

Unfortunately they had sold outta boost by the time I'd ordered but believe in2Detailing will be stocking soon, I'm actually surprised Rm didn't charge me customs charges.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hede

Had this turn up yesterday. Had to replace my old Nilfisk that broke the outlet because a friend stepped on it.
Just need to set it up on a shelf.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

Excellent choice 👍


----------



## Glennroy




----------



## Andyblue

Glennroy said:


>


Nothing showing for me - just showing a broken link mate :thumb:


----------



## 2Buckets

sharrkey said:


> Finally arrived today Nv Jet & Lustre, looking forward to trying these out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Good to see they arrived o.k. mate, will be interested to see what you think of them, especially Jet.


----------



## sharrkey

2Buckets said:


> Good to see they arrived o.k. mate, will be interested to see what you think of them, especially Jet.


Tried them both out yesterday on my bonnet & wings, lustre was a dream to apply very easy on and off plus I could even get away with a Cheon 500gms finish Mf for removal, super super slick feeling afterwards. 
Jet application was just as easy but took a bit more work for removal and a shorter nap Mf with a bit more bite. 
I applied them 1hr apart but plan to try out just Lustre & jet on different panels individually to compare. 
Beading on jet is similar to PA here's a few pictures taken today.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cptzippy

Ordered in the wee hours...
Gyeon trim
Gyeon Rim
Buff and Shine Uro Tec 6 inch foam pads
LC hydro tech 3.5 inch foam pads


----------



## huddo

Carbon Collective Platinum ceramic wheels from County Detailing. Ordered Tuesday arrived today. Top work guys, thanks.


----------



## cptzippy

Add a Griot’s G9, 5” conversion kit, and some ceramic speed shine to the shopping spree.


----------



## digitaluk

Dodo Juice Black widow wax 

Also, not sure if this counts.. but picking up my car from the details for some ppf work and ceramic coating on the wheels!


----------



## Imprezaworks

Feedback on that please


----------



## digitaluk

Imprezaworks said:


> Feedback on that please


I'm assuming you're referring to the wax and not the ppf :lol:


----------



## Imprezaworks

Yeah lol


----------



## 2Buckets

sharrkey said:


> Tried them both out yesterday on my bonnet & wings, lustre was a dream to apply very easy on and off plus I could even get away with a Cheon 500gms finish Mf for removal, super super slick feeling afterwards.
> Jet application was just as easy but took a bit more work for removal and a shorter nap Mf with a bit more bite.
> I applied them 1hr apart but plan to try out just Lustre & jet on different panels individually to compare.
> Beading on jet is similar to PA here's a few pictures taken today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looking good mate, nice motor aswell.


----------



## bluechimp

Those are some tight beads, very impressive.

I wish my Karcher would pack in so I can get a Kranzle :lol:


----------



## Glennroy

Didn't work last time










New wheel bucket


----------



## J306TD

100 Magic Sponges 
Drill Brushes









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Drill brushes look good - where did you get them from ?


----------



## J306TD

Andyblue said:


> Drill brushes look good - where did you get them from ?


From AliExpress

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mK0u02d

Only took 12 days too!!!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sidewalkdances

This morning, not all detailing products, but all bought for detailing primarily if that makes sense. 

First order was at SGS

2.5tn Low Entry Trolley Jack
24l direct drive compressor, air gun kit and hose and 1l of compressor oil

I decided for the sake of £100, I would like compressed air for blowing out pads on the big detail next weekend. 

Next order was for a Burger Motorsport jack pad for the car 

Finally, a proper detailing order from County Detailing supplies

500ml TAC Mystic Bubble
100ml TAC Quartz Max as I will be applying Moonlight outside
Leather cleaning brush 
Leather Repair Company Leather Cleaner
Angled QR Extension lance
2x Microfibre applicator pads


----------



## digitaluk

Bit of an odd one.. but I picked up a bottle of turtle wax colour magic blue today. Was a fiver on offer and i'm just curious to see what it's like and how well it lives up to it's claims on my Long Beach Blue BMW M2.

I won't be replacing my Swissvax BoS with it, that's for sure.... but hey.. I've got a load of new waxes to try out.. so might just do a comparison between Dodo Juice Black Widow, Purple Haze, Blue Velvet, and the Turtle wax... as they all claim to be 'colour enhancing'.


----------



## nbray67

digitaluk said:


> Bit of an odd one.. but I picked up a bottle of turtle wax colour magic blue today. Was a fiver on offer and i'm just curious to see what it's like and how well it lives up to it's claims on my Long Beach Blue BMW M2.
> 
> I won't be replacing my Swissvax BoS with it, that's for sure.... but hey.. I've got a load of new waxes to try out.. so might just do a comparison between Dodo Juice Black Widow, Purple Haze, Blue Velvet, and the Turtle wax... as they all claim to be 'colour enhancing'.


I must say, I never thought I'd see BoS in the same quote as TW Colour Magic :doublesho


----------



## percymon

Some 1900:1 shampoo, interested to try it since it generally well regarded here


----------



## cptzippy

Two packages today...
Griot’s G9, 5” conversion kit, Ceramic Speed Shine
Variety of Uro Tech 5” pads, LC 3” pads, Gyeon Q2 Trim, Gyeon Q2 Rim


----------



## digitaluk

nbray67 said:


> I must say, I never thought I'd see BoS in the same quote as TW Colour Magic :doublesho


As they say mate, variety is the spice of life.

Also, as much as I love BoS, I absolutely under no circumstances think it's worth the money. Lovely wax, and I'm glad I got it as the pot has a special place in my collection... but I wouldn't buy it again I don't think. Not BoS at least... maybe shield.. but that's a different story again!


----------



## Caledoniandream

Actually not bought but given, Autoglym UHD wax and shampoo.
I normally wouldn’t spend that kind of money on wax, as I like BH wax, and Fk1000p, but let see where the hype is about.
A good friend dropped it of, after I fixed the electrical adjustable seats in his car, and cleaned the grease of the seats the dealer left there after 3 attempts to fix them.


----------



## Imprezaworks

percymon said:


> Some 1900:1 shampoo, interested to try it since it generally well regarded here


Nice shampoo mate


----------



## Alan W

Caledoniandream said:


> Actually not bought but given, Autoglym UHD wax and shampoo.
> I normally wouldn't spend that kind of money on wax, as I like BH wax, and Fk1000p, but let see where the hype is about.


That was a very nice gesture - please let us have your thoughts after using the wax. 

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## pt1

Received some PA high gloss today.looking forward to trying it out. Cheers noddyr32 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## idrobbo

Caledoniandream said:


> Actually not bought but given, Autoglym UHD wax and shampoo.
> I normally wouldn't spend that kind of money on wax, as I like BH wax, and Fk1000p, but let see where the hype is about.
> A good friend dropped it of, after I fixed the electrical adjustable seats in his car, and cleaned the grease of the seats the dealer left there after 3 attempts to fix them.


I like both of them, have 2 tins of wax, no more shampoo unfortunately. I found the shampoo felt great sliding over the paintwork, much more "luxurious" than my usual BH. It is though quite expensive unless bought for a special treat.


----------



## sidewalkdances

Ended up buying a 15m replacement rubber hose last night from Direct Hoses. 

When I have to wash the car outside my house, I often find I dont have quite enough length so this seemed like a good purchase


----------



## sidewalkdances

Ended up buying a 15m replacement rubber hose last night from Direct Hoses. 

When I have to wash the car outside my house, I often find I dont have quite enough length so this seemed like a good purchase


----------



## huvo

Not a detailing product as such but one that makes the overall process more comfortable. New insulated roller garage door. The old up and over door was installed in 1984 and has the dents, patches and gaps to prove it.


----------



## SystemClenz

Really impressed with it too :thumb:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

Polish Angel Master Sealant & Presto Detail.

All thanks to noddy r32

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

SystemClenz said:


> Really impressed with it too :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looking good :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz

Andyblue said:


> Looking good :thumb:


This has to be one of the best valeting/detailing things I've ever bought! 
Check out our story on social media which shows it in action :thumb:


----------



## bluechimp

TakDetails said:


> Polish Angel Master Sealant & Presto Detail.
> 
> All thanks to noddy r32
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These will be ace, really need to try some PA stuff at some point.


----------



## scooobydont

sidewalkdances said:


> Ended up buying a 15m replacement rubber hose last night from Direct Hoses.
> 
> When I have to wash the car outside my house, I often find I dont have quite enough length so this seemed like a good purchase


Easily one of the best purchases I have made. Pressure washer does not need to move, in fact I keep it in the garage all the time.


----------



## TakDetails

bluechimp said:


> These will be ace, really need to try some PA stuff at some point.


Hopefully worth their original price tag.

You reminded me I need to do a small write up on the Duel stuff. 
Good stuff so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidewalkdances

scooobydont said:


> Easily one of the best purchases I have made. Pressure washer does not need to move, in fact I keep it in the garage all the time.


The annoyance is that it cost me £7 odd for delivery and they still havent dispatched it.

I'm used to the traders here doing free DPD next day!


----------



## Saladin

sidewalkdances said:


> The annoyance is that it cost me £7 odd for delivery and they still havent dispatched it.
> 
> I'm used to the traders here doing free DPD next day!


I ordered a hose in the evening on Tuesday 23rd March and it was delivered on Wednesday... 31st.


----------



## nbray67

sidewalkdances said:


> The annoyance is that it cost me £7 odd for delivery and they still havent dispatched it.
> 
> I'm used to the traders here doing free DPD next day!


People love DH but customer service, imo anyway, can be very very hit n miss.

I wanted some info earlier in the year, never got an answer, tried to call and no answer so I gave up.

Got what I needed instead with great customer service from Pressurewasherpartsuk.
Great prices, very qk delivery and brill customer service.


----------



## sidewalkdances

nbray67 said:


> People love DH but customer service, imo anyway, can be very very hit n miss.
> 
> I wanted some info earlier in the year, never got an answer, tried to call and no answer so I gave up.
> 
> Got what I needed instead with great customer service from Pressurewasherpartsuk.
> Great prices, very qk delivery and brill customer service.


A search around the forum and the wider internet says the same thing!


----------



## TakDetails

IK Multi Pro 2 Pump Sprayer
Bouncers Done & Dusted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefcake




----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

Needed some leather cleaner and protection in preparation for when I change my car in a few months so got some Gtechniq Tri-Clean and Leather Guard. Fancied trying some other Gtechniq stuff so also got:
G Wash
T2 Tyre Dressing
Quick Detailer
MF1 ZeroR Buff Cloth
AP3 Soft Foam Applicator
Large Detailing Kit Bag (love a kit bag)

Thanks to Clean+Shiny and County Detailing Supplies


----------



## Imprezaworks

Pics arnt working mate


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

Imprezaworks said:


> Pics arnt working mate


Ah that's strange, I can see them fine on my computer but yeah they're not showing on my phone. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Top one is now mate


----------



## Coatings

Some spring cleaning supplies.










WeatherTech matt protectant
TufShine tire cleaner.
Clarify
3" pads
Fender brush.

Also realized i didn't have foam applicators for wax....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graeme

sidewalkdances said:


> The annoyance is that it cost me £7 odd for delivery and they still havent dispatched it.
> 
> I'm used to the traders here doing free DPD next day!


I ordered my 15m hose and reel from DH on Sunday evening 26/4 and was delivered the following Thursday (29th). Can't wait to use properly as the stupid karcher hose was just getting a joke. The DH one seems to be a very good, well put together bit of kit :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

Not detailing related more car but after 30yrs car ownership I decided to buy a private plate for the M2, think I'll give the plates a couple of coats of Cancoat before putting on lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ctreanor13

Belated 60th present arrived today for dad. I think he'll be happy (2021 QR version with Dirt Killer lance) now just need to get him a foam lance


----------



## pt1

Been interested in this for a while so thought id give it a go









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

pt1 said:


> Been interested in this for a while so thought id give it a go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I thought you had stopped buying waxes


----------



## pt1

GSVHammer said:


> I thought you had stopped buying waxes


I tried 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor

A few things to keep me busy








Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ikon66

Got a £20 voucher for Halfords through confused.com so got some AF lather and QD :thumb:


----------



## sworrall

Got some new stuff to try from county detailing supplies. Very good service and next day DPD on the free postage service 

Cancoat to go on my cquartz Uk. 
Glass cloth
Foam Lance holder 
Free c2v3 sample and haribo!

Also but not in pic. Bargain £59 dewalt 18v blower from eBay


----------



## marcusp13

A second 15m hose length to reach the ridiculous distance between my back garden outdoor tap and my little car park, it reaches so no more trips to the father in laws to work on the cars.


----------



## graeme

sworrall said:


> Got some new stuff to try from county detailing supplies. Very good service and next day DPD on the free postage service
> 
> Cancoat to go on my cquartz Uk.
> Glass cloth
> Foam Lance holder
> Free c2v3 sample and haribo!
> 
> Also but not in pic. Bargain £59 dewalt 18v blower from eBay


wow thats a great price for the dewalt blower. i am looking but cheapest i seem to find is around £73


----------



## sworrall

graeme said:


> wow thats a great price for the dewalt blower. i am looking but cheapest i seem to find is around £73


It was a deal with a voucher but it's expired now 

https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/de...l&utm_content=3719029&utm_campaign=2021-05-07


----------



## graeme

sworrall said:


> It was a deal with a voucher but it's expired now
> 
> https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/de...l&utm_content=3719029&utm_campaign=2021-05-07


That will teach me to check the hot deals app more often lol

Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

pt1 said:


> Been interested in this for a while so thought id give it a go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Would br interested in a review of dust repelling properties.... maybe a 50/50 to see if dust actually repels?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Coatings said:


> Would br interested in a review of dust repelling properties.... maybe a 50/50 to see if dust actually repels?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, i will get some applied once i get some decent weather 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## digitaluk

Super excited, just picked myself up a 3oz pot of Victoria Concours Red from someone on ebay. Someone who had an unused pot in their garage.

Taking a bit of a gamble, but keeping my fingers crossed it the real deal and has been stored okay / still performs as it should


----------



## Gedo

Inspection lamp from Amazon - looks solid and good value









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Gedo said:


> Inspection lamp from Amazon - looks solid and good value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Iv got one and have been really happy with it.

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## digitaluk

Gyeon Q2 tyre dressing for me. Can't wait to try it out and see if it's as good as the hype makes out


----------



## digitaluk

Had this gem turn up in the post today! Going to miss it when I can't find anymore!


----------



## Gedo

Some Kwazar bottles, tyre brush, Zaino Z8 and Soft99 King of Gloss. New GR Yaris arrived today so hoping to try the wax once I've done the 'new' car prep.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Gallon Mega Foam arrived yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coatings

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## detailR

Some nice bits from the Dooka himself 

IMG_20210513_162816_069 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


----------



## sharrkey

Coatings said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone's gonna be busy lol
Shame Jet just ain't suitable for my needs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coatings

sharrkey said:


> Someone's gonna be busy lol
> Shame Jet just ain't suitable for my needs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah i'm a big believer in different products work in different environments. Even if weather the same, environmental contaminants and traffic film can be totally different.

If you guys watch or know who Waxmode/Loach is he had mention that even different paints can play into performance. Interesting theory and definitely had me thinking....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cptzippy

My big bottle of ONR is getting low. Placed an order today for CarPro Ech2o (since I put Lite on my wife’s car) and Griot’s Rinseless (the no wax kind). I’ll try both but expecting to send the Griot’s off with my son to Uni in the fall since his is wearing 3in1 ceramic and I got him some Ceramic speed shine as a drying aid.

Threw on an LC microfiber 3” pad to use on my PC with 3” backing plate.


----------



## Coatings

cptzippy said:


> My big bottle of ONR is getting low. Placed an order today for CarPro Ech2o (since I put Lite on my wife's car) and Griot's Rinseless (the no wax kind). I'll try both but expecting to send the Griot's off with my son to Uni in the fall since his is wearing 3in1 ceramic and I got him some Ceramic speed shine as a drying aid.
> 
> Threw on an LC microfiber 3" pad to use on my PC with 3" backing plate.


I like the Griots rinseless way better than Ech20. Ech20 for me (as waterless) streaks for cleaning. Needs more buffing but leaves a good shine.

Prefer to now just use something that cleans well and follow up with some ech20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahAnn

I found a little company called Splash Detailing so I've given them a go. Ordered a kit with a product called Vanity (filler type polish), their liquid wax called Golden Delicious, a microfibre pad, sponge applicator and 2 soft microfibre cloths. 
Arrived yesterday with a free air freshener
I didn't need more stuff but couldn't resist


----------



## AndyQash

A few bits from Clean and Shiny, looking forward to some of the new Gyeon products arriving with me next week.


----------



## Ctreanor13

Picked these up today from Steven at The Car Salon. Should go with dad's new Kranzle very nicely.


----------



## Danjc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Few bits from county detailing supplies









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## saul

Picked this up recently, just waiting for the weather to sort itself out and I can put it to the test 









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DavesGolfR

Kranzle K7 just landed on my doorstep along with some plugs, trailing sockets, RCD, etc and just waiting for the Arctic 2.5mm cable to arrive later this week &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## bidderman1969

saul said:


> Picked this up recently, just waiting for the weather to sort itself out and I can put it to the test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


not seen one of them before, where'd you find that?


----------



## saul

bidderman1969 said:


> not seen one of them before, where'd you find that?


They were featured on the DW youtube channel and also Mat did a review on one of them.

Can be picked up from Amazon or their website www.avastore.co.uk:thumb:


----------



## percymon

Click n collect at Halfords, 3 for 2 on Autoglym plus a £10 email Boucher.

Polar Blast
Magma
Interior Shampoo

Bargain at £18


----------



## Imprezaworks

Did they just send you the voucher code


----------



## Andyblue

Been meaning to buy some for a while now…


----------



## sharrkey

Jeez that restart wash must have some serious content of iron remover in it, opened the cap and wife walked into the kitchen and asked if I'd farted! 
Heavy duty rotten eggs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coatings

sharrkey said:


> Jeez that restart wash must have some serious content of iron remover in it, opened the cap and wife walked into the kitchen and asked if I'd farted!
> Heavy duty rotten eggs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Don't blame your gas on Gyeon my good sir....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

12 microfibers from Mitchell&king, great fast service as usual 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

pt1 said:


> 12 microfibers from Mitchell&king, great fast service as usual
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


What do you think of them mate? I may get the kids to get me some for Farthers day.


----------



## pt1

GSVHammer said:


> What do you think of them mate? I may get the kids to get me some for Farthers day.


Haven't used them yet but the seem brilliant for the price,One side longer pile,other shorter which i like

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania

What ones were they? 330gsm @ £11.99?

Are they similar to the Korean edgeless ones?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

Imprezaworks said:


> Did they just send you the voucher code


Yes, email voucher

I did have an unspent £5 one from quite a few weeks ago, so maybe they upgraded me ?


----------



## AndyQash

A few bits from the last couple of days.

Gyeon Foam ( slight mix up as I thought I was getting the new formulation, but it'll get used )

Gyeon Restart Wash

Gyeon Ceramic Detailer

Gyeon Tire Brush

Gyeon Silk Dryer small

TRC 6x8 Wash Pad

And some of those excellent Mitchell & King 330GSM 70/30 Microfibres.


----------



## Dave Y

Just bought a few bits from Clean + Shiny
Gyeon Q2m cure
Gyeon Q2m wheel cleaner
Gyeon bathe +
Free postage over £50 plus DW 10% discount............Happy Days


----------



## straight6hatch

Had quite a few bits recently:

Garage Therapy Decon shampoo (Cracking stuff especially for someone who likes to constantly try new LSP's)

Wax Planet 8 Below Snow Foam - Much more cling than my usual BH Autofoam...but more on this below

Mitchell and King Edgeless Cloths. Really bought into these after getting one from EZ as a gift. Love the edgeless design for removing waxes etc. Feels safer.

Then I caved and bought 5L of BH Autofoam as I really cant not love it. Less mess on the drive is a major bonus as my drainage is pants. 

I also bought a Incredi Mitt and im now totally converted. These things are amazing. More on the bday list 

Looks like a bunch of Polish Angel bits are heading my way shortly too...


----------



## straight6hatch

Had quite a few bits recently:

Garage Therapy Decon shampoo (Cracking stuff especially for someone who likes to constantly try new LSP's)

Wax Planet 8 Below Snow Foam - Much more cling than my usual BH Autofoam...but more on this below

Mitchell and King Edgeless Cloths. Really bought into these after getting one from EZ as a gift. Love the edgeless design for removing waxes etc. Feels safer.

Then I caved and bought 5L of BH Autofoam as I really cant not love it. Less mess on the drive is a major bonus as my drainage is pants. 

I also bought a Incredi Mitt and im now totally converted. These things are amazing. More on the bday list 

Looks like a bunch of Polish Angel bits are heading my way shortly too...


----------



## Andyblue

straight6hatch said:


> Had quite a few bits recently:
> 
> Garage Therapy Decon shampoo (Cracking stuff especially for someone who likes to constantly try new LSP's)
> 
> Looks like a bunch of Polish Angel bits are heading my way shortly too...


Keep thinking about trying the GT decon shampoo. Have you used Megs wash plus ? If so, how did it compare ??


----------



## Imprezaworks

Looking forward to using the decon shampoo and have bought other stuff to remove waxes etc.


----------



## straight6hatch

Andyblue said:


> Keep thinking about trying the GT decon shampoo. Have you used Megs wash plus ? If so, how did it compare ??


I have a bottle of Megs Wash + which I have used a few times but mainly on really dirty cars. I was half way through my wash when I remembered I had it. TBH, Im glad I didnt use it as its been known to induce micro-marring on some paints and I ran out of time to do a proper polish. Then again, my paint is ROCK HARD so it probably would hold up to any marring quite well.....Hmm...Maybe a test is required 

Id thoroughly recommend the GT Decon shampoo. Just so handy to have a proper strip wash to hand when you need it. Not expensive either! Just make sure you use warm water. Also, for the best results, Ive found foaming and then washing to have the best results. Then again, I was attacking nearly fresh QD :lol:


----------



## straight6hatch

Imprezaworks said:


> Looking forward to using the decon shampoo and have bought other stuff to remove waxes etc.


Keep us up to date on how you get on actually. I saw you post about this the other day. Always intrigued on which products actually strip as most of the time I cba to get the polisher out to strip waxes


----------



## Imprezaworks

Will do mate


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

Got a few things from Slick Shifts Detailing and a storage cabinet from B&Q. I've never come across Slick Shifts before but I found them while looking for a Gyeon sticker to go on my cabinet and they happened to be doing a promotion with 15% off so got this lot at a pretty hard to beat price.

Gyeon Smoothie wash mitt
Gyeon Bathe Essence 
Gyeon Quick Detailer
Gyeon Prep
Gyeon sticker set
Sam's Detailing leather brush

Also ordered an IK Foam Pro 2 sprayer but they were out of stock. Their packing wasn't brilliant but luckily everything arrived okay.









The wash mitt looks nice but it's attached together in the middle so it sort of divides your fingers up which feels like it will be a bit uncomfortable. I guess it's to stop the mitt rotating around your hand, although I've never really found that an issue. I recently bought a Colourlock leather brush in preparation for when I get my next car but it seemed just a touch too aggressive for regular cleaning, this Sam's Detailing one though is perfect as its made from horse hair so its not harsh at all.










I keep the majority of my detailing products in a 'Really Useful Box' but it's a bit of pain accessing it as it weighs a ton so I got this so I don't have to do my back in as often, plus it makes use of a bit of dead space on the wall. Will eventually fill this with Gyeon stuff.


----------



## sharrkey

Halfords kindly sent me 2x £5 vouchers to use, so these only cost £1 
Will do for wiping excess highstyle off the tyres lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bidderman1969

some M&K 320 microfibres, and a sample to try, eager to see if its good


----------



## Imprezaworks

Few bits


__
https://flic.kr/p/51209336139


----------



## Lexus-is250

Imprezaworks said:


> Few bits
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/51209336139


That Sigma is very nice stuff

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Yup. I still have a quarter of a 500ml left. Very rare I buy more of the same stuff.


----------



## Andyblue

Lexus-is250 said:


> That Sigma is very nice stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk





Imprezaworks said:


> Yup. I still have a quarter of a 500ml left. Very rare I buy more of the same stuff.


Easy to apply ? Lasts well ?

Potentially looking to asking for GT stuff to try out as birthday etc coming up :thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks

Really easy, probably thr easiest I've had. Durability no idea as I would tend to top up after every or every couple of washes. Well worth a try mate


----------



## Lexus-is250

Andyblue said:


> Easy to apply ? Lasts well ?
> 
> Potentially looking to asking for GT stuff to try out as birthday etc coming up :thumb:


Very easy to apply but it's longevity is only about 6 weeks, can be layered to increase it though. Think mine lasted about 4 weeks on a single coat, looks very good though and is very slick.

I'd definitely get more of it.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Imprezaworks said:


> Really easy, probably thr easiest I've had. Durability no idea as I would tend to top up after every or every couple of washes. Well worth a try mate





Lexus-is250 said:


> Very easy to apply but it's longevity is only about 6 weeks, can be layered to increase it though. Think mine lasted about 4 weeks on a single coat, looks very good though and is very slick.
> 
> I'd definitely get more of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Cheers guys :thumb:

I'll definitely look into getting some of their stuff to try out, the decon shampoo is already on the list :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Already had a small plastic step for getting to the roof on some cars - £5, feel much happier in the knowledge should I knock it, it's bound to catch the car and hopefully won't make any damage…

https://www.dunelm.com/product/small-grey-step-stool-1000152733?defaultSkuId=30658224

Also, great height to sit on for the wheels and lower trim sections 

Picked up it's taller / bigger brother for £9, it makes it easier to reach the roof / centre on my new motor :thumb:

https://www.dunelm.com/product/large-grey-step-stool-1000152740?defaultSkuId=30658311


----------



## AndyQash

Andyblue said:


> Already had a small plastic step for getting to the roof on some cars - £5, feel much happier in the knowledge should I knock it, it's bound to catch the car and hopefully won't make any damage…
> 
> https://www.dunelm.com/product/small-grey-step-stool-1000152733?defaultSkuId=30658224
> 
> Also, great height to sit on for the wheels and lower trim sections
> 
> Picked up it's taller / bigger brother for £9, it makes it easier to reach the roof / centre on my new motor :thumb:
> 
> https://www.dunelm.com/product/large-grey-step-stool-1000152740?defaultSkuId=30658311


They do bigger ones!!!...I bought a small one on Tuesday, same as yours but from B&Q for £7 :wall: wish I would have known about the bigger size one.


----------



## blademansw

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

AndyQash said:


> They do bigger ones!!!...I bought a small one on Tuesday, same as yours but from B&Q for £7 :wall: wish I would have known about the bigger size one.


Yes, looks the same - just on stilts 

Does make getting to the roof, especially centre much easier - very useful for waxing etc…


----------



## AndyQash

Andyblue said:


> Yes, looks the same - just on stilts
> 
> Does make getting to the roof, especially centre much easier - very useful for waxing etc…


I must invest in one, I can just about reach with the small one, so mind made up.


----------



## Hede

At last it got here. Looking forward to try it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Bought some Detailed Kingdom to try.

Cut and Finale


----------



## cptzippy

Hede said:


> At last it got here. Looking forward to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got some myself. Also got Gtechniq TriClean, Matte Dash, & G1. And of course you can't forget the towels - pearls, coating applicators, glass towels, & pluffles.


----------



## sharrkey

Top up of Rags2Riches and a few other items


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nbray67

Imprezaworks said:


> Bought some Detailed Kingdom to try.
> 
> Cut and Finale


Both excellent polishes Dan.

You'll love them.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Great stuff


----------



## bellguy

3 X 5 litre bottles of Surfex, one for home one for work and one for my daughters car, 2 X 1 litre bottles of Dodo Juice Sour power shampoo, 2 XL drying towels 3 new mitts and dodo Juice Flies undone.


----------



## nbray67

Quick delivery of 5 ltrs of Iron Detox from Carchem for the new car decon.

200ml Capture The Rapture wax from fellow member Walesy. Cheers Alan.

Might give it a go on the new car as I'm sticking with waxes instead of my usual ceramic coatings for the new car.










Sent from my SM-G398FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

What was the price of the car chem neil


----------



## nbray67

Imprezaworks said:


> What was the price of the car chem neil


£32.99 delivered Dan.

Used it today on the new car, in truth, the paint hardly bled as it had never been stripped of the transportation wax and some of the transportation wrap was still on it as I told the dealer to just take it out of the compound, not do anything to it and deliver it as it was.

It was dirty as hell but it's not had some young spunky washing it with a sponge at any stage.

Wheels also, bled but nothing of note as the car is brand new and only had 110 delivery miles on it.


----------



## SarahAnn

nbray67 said:


> £32.99 delivered Dan.
> 
> Used it today on the new car, in truth, the paint hardly bled as it had never been stripped of the transportation wax and some of the transportation wrap was still on it as I told the dealer to just take it out of the compound, not do anything to it and deliver it as it was.
> 
> It was dirty as hell but it's not had some young spunky washing it with a sponge at any stage.
> 
> Wheels also, bled but nothing of note as the car is brand new and only had 110 delivery miles on it.


What car did you get? I read your other post regarding your x3 but didn't notice the replacement car?


----------



## idrobbo

Yesterday, popped into Boots & bought a soft make up brush & a couple of 100ml atomisers to use on the infotainment screen in my new F-Pace (together with a plush cloth)


----------



## roscopervis

Got some of Infinity Wax’s new Syn Ergy Lite Ceramic Coating to try. Sounds intriguing.


----------



## justinio

Not today, but a few days ago.

Sealey cordless DAS
Gyeon can coat
Gyeon wet coat
Brake Buster
2 x 125mm Purple flex pads
2 x 75mm Purple flex pads
2 x 125mm Uro MF pads
2 x 75mm Uro MF pads
4 x Powerspray bottles
Autoglym Glass polish
5L BH Touch-less
5L BH Surfex HD


----------



## cptzippy

Rupes short neck systainer, Gtechniq glass polish, CarPro elixir arrived today.


----------



## nbray67

My Britemax order placed yesterday turned up this morning.

Looking forward to trying their Igneous Crystal ceramic out tomorrow.

I'll report back once done with some feedback and pics.










Sent from my SM-G398FN using Tapatalk


----------



## detailR

Not quite finished, but I've finally got a nice floor 

20210611_162918 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Next up - tidier storage for the pressure washer, hose, wash products and bits.

Ordered some Quick Jacks too. Only been a month but promised they'll be here this week...


----------



## Baba850r

detailR said:


> Not quite finished, but I've finally got a nice floor
> 
> 20210611_162918 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr
> 
> Next up - tidier storage for the pressure washer, hose, wash products and bits.
> 
> Ordered some Quick Jacks too. Only been a month but promised they'll be here this week...


What flooring is that?Looking very smart.


----------



## nbray67

detailR said:


> Not quite finished, but I've finally got a nice floor
> 
> Next up - tidier storage for the pressure washer, hose, wash products and bits.
> 
> Ordered some Quick Jacks too. Only been a month but promised they'll be here this week...


Nice space that is buddy.

As above, are they tiles as I can just about see outlines of tiles.


----------



## Gedo

Nano polisher









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## st33ly

Courtesy of Eturty at CARSCOPE. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

KKD Resolve
Soft 99 Smooth Egg Sponges
Korean MFs

Know I'll get good service from in2Detailing/Imran.

Wanted the Resolve as alloys are in today for refurb and thought may as well spend a few more quid to save on postage.

Hoping they come back as new


----------



## mike41

Hopefully it'll stop raining and I can try this out later 









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hede

I know its not direct a detailing product but its a cool garage sign

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike41

A few Carchem goodies to try out, seeing as the Detailing starter kit was on special this week 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulkhead

It's the end of the financial year here so plenty of deals around. Just took advantage and bought some Gyeon wax, Nextzett interior cleaner and a couple of Gyeon polishing cloths. Will be strange waxing again after a couple of years of spray sealants.


----------



## virgiltracey

Hede said:


> I know its not direct a detailing product but its a cool garage sign
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mind me asking where you found that?


----------



## minimadmotorman

Decent stuff that! I used to use it and I would happily buy it again.


mike41 said:


> Hopefully it'll stop raining and I can try this out later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hede

virgiltracey said:


> mind me asking where you found that?


Found it on facebook by chance. I know a detailing shop in Germany that gives them away in a competition every month. I think there are 3-5 different ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike41

minimadmotorman said:


> Decent stuff that! I used to use it and I would happily buy it again.


Aye it seems pretty good. I only put 3x pumps, ( about 100ml) in and topped it up to a litre with water, wasnt really a thick foam, but it cleaned well enough, the cars well protected so the dirt just slid off. Will try a bit more next time. Btw it smells just like the old VP Citrus prewash :thumb:


----------



## shakman87

Been a while since I was last on here. But bought some *Scholl S20 Black* to try on new paint today.
Using it on a rotary to polish up some 2000 grit sanding marks.

Thought I'd try it with a medium foam pad first to see how it cuts.


----------



## mike41

shakman87 said:


> Been a while since I was last on here. But bought some *Scholl S20 Black* to try on new paint today.
> Using it on a rotary to polish up some 2000 grit sanding marks.
> 
> Thought I'd try it with a medium foam pad first to see how it cuts.


Id be interested to know how you get on with it. Saw the guy on Forensic detailing use it with a green hexlogic pad to correct paintwork in one stage. I fancy giving it a go next time I break out the Das6:buffer:


----------



## Gedo

Got a couple of wheel mitts to try and a strip wash

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahAnn

I bought a second bottle of Slippery d i c k s ceramic detailer. I'm using it as a drying aid. Bought the first bottle on ebay and it came with an applicator and wax sample for about £12. 
I haven't used the wax but the spray makes it really easy and slick to wash.


----------



## J306TD

SarahAnn said:


> I bought a second bottle of Slippery d i c k s ceramic detailer. I'm using it as a drying aid. Bought the first bottle on ebay and it came with an applicator and wax sample for about £12.
> I haven't used the wax but the spray makes it really easy and slick to wash.


That name . Least its a good lubricant

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahAnn

J306TD said:


> That name . Least its a good lubricant
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


It was the name that got me. Had to try it :lol:


----------



## bigup

My cheapie snow foam Lance on its way out.

So ordered a MTM PF22 snow foam Lance today, yep the older one, same Lance and half price of the newer PF22.2 which still has the tendency to fall over when empty if nudged slightly, doh!

Maybe they will get it right with the PF23. Do they not have an R&D team?


----------



## Muska

bigup said:


> My cheapie snow foam Lance on its way out.
> 
> So ordered a MTM PF22 snow foam Lance today, yep the older one, same Lance and half price of the newer PF22.2 which still has the tendency to fall over when empty if nudged slightly, doh!
> 
> Maybe they will get it right with the PF23. Do they not have an R&D team?


You can always buy yourself the bottle from the PF22.2 on it's own and a 1.1mm orifice from elsewhere and you're in the same position for considerably cheaper


----------



## sharrkey

Small 10ml bottle of Carpro Cquartz U.K. 3.0 to try out










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigup

Arrived today, MTM PF22 Lance. got to say, feels great quality.


----------



## AndyQash

bigup said:


> Arrived today, MTM PF22 Lance. got to say, feels great quality.


Do you mind me asking how much these are going for now the newer version is available.


----------



## bigup

AndyQash said:


> Do you mind me asking how much these are going for now the newer version is available.


£44.99 delivered: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274036887113?var=574098600726

The new one is just a different bottle and cost double the amount, the lance part is the same. its a no brainer


----------



## AndyQash

Cheers


----------



## minimadmotorman

Got a couple of £5 vouchers for Hellfrauds so bought a bottle of Wonder Wheels colour change for my mate and a bottle of AG Interior Shampoo for myself.

Prime Day yesterday so got the Autoglym Pack (Polar Blast, Wash & Seal) was about £28 but I had a £10 voucher so £18ish all in.


----------



## vsideboy

Got some Autoglym Polar Blast along with some Auto Finesse Lavish

Auto Finesse Avalanche was my last snow foam so interested to see what these two are like.


----------



## washingitagain

minimadmotorman said:


> Got a couple of £5 vouchers for Hellfrauds so bought a bottle of Wonder Wheels colour change for my mate and a bottle of AG Interior Shampoo for myself.


I got a £5 voucher too. I'd bought some number plates a few days before and then they send me a free fiver. I ordered some AG shampoo which was £6.37 or something so it's costing me £1.37. Was surprised there was no minimum purchase.


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

Got a couple of incredible deals on Amazon the other day, wasn't even a Prime Day deal, I just happened to stumble on them.

1 litre of Gtechniq C2 v3 is normally about £30 but I got it for £22.63, this is still available at about the same price but it says it will take 1 to 2 months to dispatch.

The Meguires DA 6" Cutting Discs are normally around low to mid £20's, I got these for £8.29! Unfortunately you'll find they're not at that price anymore, they went back up to about £26 shortly after I purchased them.


----------



## muzzer

a litre of detailedonlines Nano Sealant, a measured spray bottle and 2.5litres of detailedonlines TFR all for doing a deep scrub/cleanse of the caravan as it is minging in places


----------



## mike41

Saved a quid on the turtlewax interior at Halfords by doing a click and collect whilst instore, then they emailed me a £5 voucher so I used it for the buckets and grit guards . 4 and 5.5 inch hex pads were bought from the Bay of E.


----------



## Woodsmoke

Just got my Ryobi DA polished delivered... Now i need to decide on what pads to get for it...


----------



## nbray67

Detailedonline XL dual sided twister towel and glass cloth to try out.

The Twister feels quality and I'll report back once I've used it.




























Sent from my SM-G398FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctreanor13

Picked up a few bits to make an extension lead for the Kranzle. 2.5mm flex with an IP66 socket.


----------



## AndyQash

nbray67 said:


> Detailedonline XL dual sided twister towel and glass cloth to try out.
> 
> The Twister feels quality and I'll report back once I've used it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G398FN using Tapatalk


Was looking at the XL last night as I don't have a dual sided towel, just single sided KL!N and Gyeon, I put one in the basket along with a wash pad, just need to decide if I need another V2 lance before purchasing.


----------



## nbray67

AndyQash said:


> Was looking at the XL last night as I don't have a dual sided towel, just single sided KL!N and Gyeon, I put one in the basket along with a wash pad, just need to decide if I need another V2 lance before purchasing.


I was like you Andy.

No dual sided towel of this variety, got my In2D Drinker which I rate but always wanted to try a dual sided towel and opted for this as the 'korean' ones are out of stock everywhere.

I was recommended the Alien Magic towel but used Detailedonline due to the free delivery.

I might get to try it out this week so I'll feedback on how it performs.


----------



## AndyQash

nbray67 said:


> I was like you Andy.
> 
> No dual sided towel of this variety, got my In2D Drinker which I rate but always wanted to try a dual sided towel and opted for this as the 'korean' ones are out of stock everywhere.
> 
> I was recommended the Alien Magic towel but used Detailedonline due to the free delivery.
> 
> I might get to try it out this week so I'll feedback on how it performs.


Cheers Neil...will keep an eye out for the feedback.

Just remembered, was behind a Leon FR in the same colour as yours the other day, looked really good in the sunshine.


----------



## Ctreanor13

I placed an order with Henri at CarScope yesterday around 10am. It was delivered this morning less than 24 hours later. Not much to some but to NI that's amazing in my eyes. Nearly as good as the quality of the lance and quick release fittings. Well worth the money and will definitely be getting more when the funds allow


----------



## Miggyt

These arrived today, must say very impressed with the cleantec hose, the quality is unreal, 15m might be abit much tho 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

From Shop 'n' Shine I got the new Gyeon Foam and Gyeon Iron, plus Meguires PlastX to hopefully reduce some of the swirl marks and marring on my dials.

Got Gyeon Interior Detailer, Gyeon APC and Carbon Collective Foam Sprayer from Wax Pack Detailing, thats another detailing store thatI wasn't aware of, found them by searching for the foam sprayer because they were sold out most places. Very happy with their service, good prices, fast delivery and well packed.


----------



## detailR

Baba850r said:


> What flooring is that?Looking very smart.





nbray67 said:


> Nice space that is buddy.
> 
> As above, are they tiles as I can just about see outlines of tiles.


Sorry guys, just seen your replies.

The flooring is 5mm PVC tiles.
I went for 5mm over 7mm as cars come straight in and out with minimal turning. 
They've been fine with jacks and things too.

My Quik Jacks finally arrived last week.
The service and support when buying direct was terrible. But the Jacks are great.

20210624_171525 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


----------



## 121DOM

Miggyt said:


> These arrived today, must say very impressed with the cleantec hose, the quality is unreal, 15m might be abit much tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you used snow cake before ? Would be interested to hear some feedback as little on the www 
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Ordered some autobrite cherry glaze. Can use it on mine and the cars in work. Used it years ago and was impressed.


----------



## BrummyPete

Ordered some mystic bubble and angelwax revelation for when I give the car its first decon

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyt

121DOM said:


> Have you used snow cake before ? Would be interested to hear some feedback as little on the www
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never used it before but will try out today or tomorrow and let you know how I get on, smells amazing tho! :thumb:

This is a good read on snowcake if you haven't seen this
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=346340


----------



## minimadmotorman

Got an early birthday present from the missus! Been wanting a nano polisher for a little while, was considering the Liquid Elements LE1000 but they seem a bit thin on the ground at present so went for this!

£169.99 from Amazon prime and it's come with both extension bars and the plastic cover so I'm well pleased!


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Just purchased 12 Lake Country CCS pads as Britemax have them on sale.


----------



## mike41

Decided to give the stubby guns a go.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

I really need to cough up and try one


----------



## Andyblue

mike41 said:


> Decided to give the stubby guns a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


Looks good - where did you buy from ?


----------



## mike41

Andyblue said:


> Looks good - where did you buy from ?


Ebay seller pressurewasherpartsuk - hes very helpful, great service and communications. :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

mike41 said:


> Ebay seller pressurewasherpartsuk - hes very helpful, great service and communications. :thumb:


I've mentioned this also Mike.

Great customer service coupled with superb prices.

I have the same stubby gun and extension lance, had it a few months now and it's a great bit of kit indeed.


----------



## BrummyPete

Today's goodies









Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

mike41 said:


> Ebay seller pressurewasherpartsuk - hes very helpful, great service and communications. :thumb:


Just bought one for the k7 I'm work. Very helpful via messages.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

28 LC CCS pads with 25% off









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

That's a lot of pads ha ha


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Imprezaworks said:


> That's a lot of pads ha ha


Yep but decided it's better to have plenty of pads than spend money on detailing products that might not get used/liked.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Makes sense. I need to do this instead ha ha. Was it britemax you bought from?


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Yes, Britemax, amazing service, ordered at 10 yesterday morning, arrived 8:20 this morning, free 24 hour DPD


----------



## Imprezaworks

Yeah have had bits off them before. Was it in the sales section then 25% off?


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Imprezaworks said:


> Yeah have had bits off them before. Was it in the sales section then 25% off?


No small pads were down to £3.50 and large one £6.95.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Stocked up on clay and 3D Speed









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Whats the 3 speed like? Fancied trying that for ages.

A bottle of Z8 arrived just. Thats my weekend organised lol


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Re 3D Speed, no idea as first time purchase, if I don't get to machine polish my car this is plan B,


----------



## Imprezaworks

Interested to see how you get on. Did you ever move the 121 wax on?


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Re 121 Wax, no mate, still in swaps section


----------



## Imprezaworks

I've got quite a bit of stuff, don't know what your after. But if you are looking to sell on its own let me know mate


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Just updating my post in the swaps section


----------



## Imprezaworks

Replied


----------



## pt1

Imprezaworks said:


> Whats the 3 speed like? Fancied trying that for ages.
> 
> A bottle of Z8 arrived just. Thats my weekend organised lol


Youll have to let me know what you think of z8, been tempted to try it for ages 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Buy some. It's very very good. Just washed mine and used it.

Honestly well worth the hype


----------



## pt1

Imprezaworks said:


> Buy some. It's very very good. Just washed mine and used it.
> 
> Honestly well worth the hype


How does it compare to gt sigma?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

I would say very close but seems like it adds a bit more gloss. Both I would happily and have bought again.


----------



## Citromark

Just got an Spta 3" dual action polisher of Amazon for £65 using £15 worth of vouchers I'd earned from BP . It's a weighty little thing but seems we'll made . 


Mark


----------



## AndyQash

A few bits from Clean and Shiny.

Gyeon Bug & Grime top up

Gyeon Silk Mitt

Labocosmetica PURIFICA

TRC Gauntlet Drying Towel

TRC Eagle Applicators

Cheers guys.


----------



## Rappy

AndyQash said:


> A few bits from Clean and Shiny.
> 
> Gyeon Bug & Grime top up
> 
> Gyeon Silk Mitt
> 
> Labocosmetica PURIFICA
> 
> TRC Gauntlet Drying Towel
> 
> TRC Eagle Applicators
> 
> Cheers guys.


Really looking to switch to Labocosmetica. Let us know how you get on with it :thumb::thumb:


----------



## AndyQash

Rappy said:


> Really looking to switch to Labocosmetica. Let us know how you get on with it :thumb::thumb:


Will do...just deciding on the best application after the initial pre-wash/wash, might go with two coats, one just dwelling then rinse and a second going over using an Eagle applicator to agitate.


----------



## sharrkey

AndyQash said:


> A few bits from Clean and Shiny.
> 
> Gyeon Bug & Grime top up
> 
> Gyeon Silk Mitt
> 
> Labocosmetica PURIFICA
> 
> TRC Gauntlet Drying Towel
> 
> TRC Eagle Applicators
> 
> Cheers guys.


Ahh the smell of purifica in the driveway whilst using is like visiting an Italian parfumerie (Devine) fantastic stuff and I actually found myself foaming the car and then contact wash in it was best for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyQash

sharrkey said:


> Ahh the smell of purifica in the driveway whilst using is like visiting an Italian parfumerie (Devine) fantastic stuff and I actually found myself foaming the car and then contact wash in it was best for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Sharrkey...will give that a go on Tuesday, how much were you using in the lance and the bucket?

Also, just had a sniff and it does smell very nice, hints of marzipan and coconut if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## sharrkey

AndyQash said:


> Thanks Sharrkey...will give that a go on Tuesday, how much were you using in the lance and the bucket?
> 
> Also, just had a sniff and it does smell very nice, hints of marzipan and coconut if I'm not mistaken.


Followed the mf's instructions to the "T" here's a copy of you don't have it bud

PURÌFICA shampoo is extremely versatile and can be used with different dilutions. To purify surfaces protected by Nano Coating, use it every 3 washes with a 1:60 dilution and apply with a glove. In case of sandy rain, full of mineral residues, or when your car has to stay under the snow, you can always use it as a post coating maintenance shampoo or as a second prewash in a 1 to 40 dilution. Let it sit about 4 minutes without drying on the bodywork and then rinse. Purifica can be used in a foam gun in a 1 to 6 dilution with a final dilution of 1 to 80. To remove visible limescale contamination: use #PURÌFICA in a 1:10 dilution, spray it and use a glove or brush on the most contaminated part, such as car emblems and chrome inscriptions, and on plastic parts around the windscreen wipers. In case of persistent stains or heavy contamination due to limestone or mineral deposits, such as rust or cement stains, we recommend using our #ÈNERGO "Acid Rain Water Stain Remover".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyQash

Cheers fella.


----------



## pt1

Rappy said:


> Really looking to switch to Labocosmetica. Let us know how you get on with it :thumb::thumb:


Clean and shiny are offering a free little lambocosmetica sample kit with orders if you want to give them a try. Ive just ordered some 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

pt1 said:


> Clean and shiny are offering a free little lambocosmetica sample kit with orders if you want to give them a try. Ive just ordered some
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks for that :thumb:.

I have more than enough detailing products at the mo :lol:


----------



## AndyQash

pt1 said:


> Clean and shiny are offering a free little lambocosmetica sample kit with orders if you want to give them a try. Ive just ordered some
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Missed this when I placed my order last week, never mind :thumb:


----------



## alfajim

5litres of car chem tyre and trim. Drill brush set.


----------



## Dazzel81

From Clean & Shiny

Rupes LHR75E
Angelwax H2GO 100ml
Koch Chemie FSE

From Britemax Direct

Grime Out 3.78 Litres
4x LC ccs 4” White Polishing Pads
2x LC ccs 4” Black Finessing Pads
2x Rupes 4” White Ultra Fine Pads

:thumb:


----------



## pt1

Few bits just arrived from clean and shiny. The lambocosmetica 100ml x3 sample kit was free which is always nice 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoxy

*First purchase for years*

After over 3 years of buying very little and generally falling out of love with detailing, I've caught the bug again after taking delivery of my new car.

So went on a little spending spree with a old favourite of mine Dodo Juice. Loving the brand refresh too!

Wheeler Sealer Nano wheel sealant
Mint Condition QD
Total Wipe Out APC
Flies Undone bug and bird mess remover
Shinecraft Sample pot
Fozzie Hair wash mitt
Captain Crevice Wheel mitt
Barrel Brush
3x Rag Queen Microfiber cloths
3x Royal Plush Microfiber cloths
3x Wax App foam applicators

Now all I have to do is wait 2.5 weeks until I'm home from sea to get them opened up! And try to resist buying more between now and then!


----------



## hunky dunky

Cheon Twist towel	
Koch-Chemie Reactive Wheel Cleaner - 
Mammoth Woolly Wheel Wand	
Gyeon Q²M CeramicDetailer 


im in trouble when i get home!!


----------



## Miggyt

Got this to try, can't thank prestige car care enough super quick delivery! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Few bits & pieces arrived and was Soo impressed with Cquartz 3.0 U.K. 10ml tester bottle I've bought the 30ml to use on the wife's car










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imprezaworks

Just bought the magma myself


----------



## Miggyt

Ordered yesterday at 4pm from cleanyourride and received today! Looking forward to using the wheel mit 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Large bottle of 3D Speed









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Bit of z8 and a wash. Very hot today 


__
https://flic.kr/p/51317749769


__
https://flic.kr/p/51317231538


__
https://flic.kr/p/51318030930


----------



## pt1

Imprezaworks said:


> Bit of z8 and a wash. Very hot today
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/51317749769
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/51317231538
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/51318030930


Looks great fella, i like a nice mk5 gti, u dont see many unmolested examples around

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Cheers. Owned it a couple of years and apart from being black lol its great


----------



## Coatings

Nova Lustre and some Autofiber saver applicators and MF sheets.

The both have a plastic barrier in them to keep them from soaking up too much product.

The green/grey applicator sponge are great for coatings...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike41

Stocked up on wheel cleaner from Monza carcare.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## RT1994

mike41 said:


> Stocked up on wheel cleaner from Monza carcare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


Good choice! I love this stuff :thumb:


----------



## mike41

Aye it is :thumb:, been using it for a while now, decided to bulk up instead of buying 500ml bottles :detailer:


----------



## Dazzel81

Indion MB-151 Resin 25L

From County Detailing Supplies


----------



## Imprezaworks

Bought some bits off a new company call so wax detailing. He's on a car forum I'm a member of.

Bought the detail spray, shampoo and tyre stuff. The detail spray is spot on. Would definitely buy again. Trying the shampoo and tyre stuff at the weekend.


----------



## pt1

Imprezaworks said:


> Bought some bits off a new company call so wax detailing. He's on a car forum I'm a member of.
> 
> Bought the detail spray, shampoo and tyre stuff. The detail spray is spot on. Would definitely buy again. Trying the shampoo and tyre stuff at the weekend.


Cool, have to let us know what they are like 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Used the detail spray on mine and a sales car


__
https://flic.kr/p/51325585647


__
https://flic.kr/p/51327041539


__
https://flic.kr/p/51325585027


----------



## Imprezaworks

__
https://flic.kr/p/51327050379


----------



## Kenan

Dazzel81 said:


> Indion MB-151 Resin 25L
> 
> From County Detailing Supplies


I just got one as well. Since getting it Iv gone from harvesting every drop of DI water out the hose to disconnecting the hose and letting it wash all over the floor.

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## notfub

Just bought Infinity Wax Graphene Wax to try on my car and Syn-ergy Lite Sprayable Ceramic Coating + Syn-ergy QD for the wife's car (aiming to do a full decon, polish, prep and application, topping with the QD over the winter if/when needed (won't use it unless I think the Lite Ceramic is falling off).
Also got a bottle of Syn-ergy Prep Panel Wipe as my Eraser is almost out.

Bought last night in their Summer sale, but noticed just now that some prices have gone back up, e.g. the Lite Ceramic was £14.99 and now back up to £18.99


----------



## vsideboy

5litres of this.









5 of these bottles









and a pack of these









dw3for2 - thanks Detailed Online.


----------



## DetailedOnline

vsideboy said:


> 5litres of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 of these bottles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pack of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dw3for2 - thanks Detailed Online.


Thanks for the order! Should be with you tomorrow with Parcelforce :thumb:


----------



## Miggyt

Few bits










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Just won and received a 200ml jayswax show wax. After reading reviews wasn't holding much hope I was even going to get it. Smells a bit crap, see what it's like lol


----------



## beefcake




----------



## Miggyt

Looking forward to trying these, heard good things about sp and the nv range


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Ha. I bought the serious bottle this morning. Hear good things about it


----------



## Miggyt

Imprezaworks said:


> Ha. I bought the serious bottle this morning. Hear good things about it


Can't complain for £8.75 delivered, let's hope the weather stays dry this weekend :lol:


----------



## Kenan

Miggyt said:


>


Where did you get this, I can't find a website for them (tried the one off the bottle?)

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyt

Kenan said:


> Where did you get this, I can't find a website for them (tried the one off the bottle?)
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


eBay mate, I think that's where they sell most of their gear now could be wrong tho! Just search seriousperformanceltd on the bay, they did have a 20% off coupon too not sure if it's still working tho :thumb:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?isRefine=true&_pgn=1&sid=seriousperformanceltd


----------



## Imprezaworks

Yeah I paid 9 delivered. They had a 20% diccount but ran out last night I think.

Mention being a member off here, that's what I said.


----------



## Andyblue

Got a new brush to try out on wife's tyres - my current brush is a little large for the profile of her tyres…

So going to try this out 










Feels very nice to hold and the angle of the handle is comfortable.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Can confirm the jayswax 200ml show wax is imo rubbish. Applies badly, smells badly but buffs well tbf.
Ended up in the bin.


----------



## nbray67

Imprezaworks said:


> Can confirm the jayswax 200ml show wax is imo rubbish. Applies badly, smells badly but buffs well tbf.
> Ended up in the bin.


Garbage brand in all respects buddy.

I bought one yonks ago, took an age to arrive and I moved it on after seeing all the shocking reviews for the brand.

1st and last experience of the brand.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Live and learn mate


----------



## Kei

Been a busy old week as I've finally got back into the detailing after buying a new car and having run the same basic cleaning routine for over a decade. I finally decided I am sick of hand polishing entire cars. Even though I own a Festool RO150 with all the necessary parts for polishing, it's a PITA to run a power cable out over the pavement into the street. No garage or driveway really doesn't help and I have to park my second car around the corner so mains isn't an option.

After a lot of thinking, I bought myself a Makita DPO600Z as I already had a few of their LXT tools.


I then needed some better polishes and pads as I had just megs ultimate compound and SRP. I bought into the Rupes DA line after doing some significant reading. I bought the DA fine bottle and pads before I found out about the kits, so when I decided to get the UNO, I got the kit. I also got the 5" backing plate for the makita. I'm looking to get the 4" plate for it too. (Makita part no. 197925-8) I got 2 additional 5Ah batteries as my existing pair of 4Ah batteries probably wouldn't last long enough. I also got a waffle microfibre for doing the glass and another spray bottle.


I picked up a tin of Fusso coat as I've been using my big tin of Collinite 476S for 12 years and only used about 30% of it and fancied something different. I also picked up a detailing brush for the grilles/mesh. I spotted the microfibre gloves and decided they looked cool and had to try them. Lastly, I got a gyeon buffing cloth and another silk drying towel, as the first one I bought nearly 3 years ago was superb but not enough to handle doing 2 cars.


Got a few more bits to pick up this week as I have no clay, no APC and no QD.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Never ending battle with headlights oxidising.
Only done 3 months ago with the Meguiars aerosol lacquer 
Repolished driver's side Vs Failed Meguiars passenger side






Then I tried a wrap to protect it.
No bubbles but the adhesive went cloudy underneath so I ripped it off and will try again









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

Kei said:


> Been a busy old week as I've finally got back into the detailing after buying a new car and having run the same basic cleaning routine for over a decade. I finally decided I am sick of hand polishing entire cars. Even though I own a Festool RO150 with all the necessary parts for polishing, it's a PITA to run a power cable out over the pavement into the street. No garage or driveway really doesn't help and I have to park my second car around the corner so mains isn't an option.
> 
> After a lot of thinking, I bought myself a Makita DPO600Z as I already had a few of their LXT tools.
> 
> I then needed some better polishes and pads as I had just megs ultimate compound and SRP. I bought into the Rupes DA line after doing some significant reading. I bought the DA fine bottle and pads before I found out about the kits, so when I decided to get the UNO, I got the kit. I also got the 5" backing plate for the makita. I'm looking to get the 4" plate for it too. (Makita part no. 197925-8) I got 2 additional 5Ah batteries as my existing pair of 4Ah batteries probably wouldn't last long enough. I also got a waffle microfibre for doing the glass and another spray bottle.
> 
> I picked up a tin of Fusso coat as I've been using my big tin of Collinite 476S for 12 years and only used about 30% of it and fancied something different. I also picked up a detailing brush for the grilles/mesh. I spotted the microfibre gloves and decided they looked cool and had to try them. Lastly, I got a gyeon buffing cloth and another silk drying towel, as the first one I bought nearly 3 years ago was superb but not enough to handle doing 2 cars.
> 
> Got a few more bits to pick up this week as I have no clay, no APC and no QD.


Nice collection there.


----------



## PaulAT

Technically bought yesterday but delivered just now. Quick and fast delivery (and free!) from County Detailing Supplies.

Looking forward in particular to trying the Gyeon stuff as I loved their regular QD and I also want to see what their interior detailer is like as apparently it "purifies".



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Arrived today from Mitchell and King. As normal absolutely fantastic service from the team and great products. Looking forward to trying out titan.









Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Just bought some Zymol deep Gloss detailer. Used it ages ago and really rated it. Seemed to be sold out last time i checked (you can buy it from suppliers now) so grabbed a bottle from ebay. Chap was decent to deal with too.


----------



## straight6hatch

PaulAT said:


> Technically bought yesterday but delivered just now. Quick and fast delivery (and free!) from County Detailing Supplies.
> 
> Looking forward in particular to trying the Gyeon stuff as I loved their regular QD and I also want to see what their interior detailer is like as apparently it "purifies".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Report back on what the interior detailer is like please! I have a nightmare with my car as its a mixture of plastic, piano black trim, glass and so on. Its like when they made the car they knew it would be a nightmare to clean :wall:


----------



## PaulAT

straight6hatch said:


> Report back on what the interior detailer is like please! I have a nightmare with my car as its a mixture of plastic, piano black trim, glass and so on. Its like when they made the car they knew it would be a nightmare to clean :wall:


Will do.

I have a M135i and the whole centre console around the gear selector and drinks holders is all piano black. It seems if I'm not careful then the product I use leaves smears all over it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

straight6hatch said:


> Report back on what the interior detailer is like please! I have a nightmare with my car as its a mixture of plastic, piano black trim, glass and so on. Its like when they made the car they knew it would be a nightmare to clean :wall:


I had a quick go at lunchtime. A marked improvement over my current interior cleaner, CarChem Interior Clean Coat.










I used a better quality towel too, one of the grey Carbon Collective ones. I really liked the way it flashed off quickly and didn't seem to leave any residue which is a plus for me. I always found I had to go back to the CarChem product and buff it off.










Apologies for the quality of photo. The Gyeon Interior Detailer left a nice satin finish but I did use it sparingly. It has already become a favourite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidewalkdances

Little top up from IODetail arrived yesterday. 

EZ Wheel brush to replace my 10 year+ old one that broke. I have a set of Wheel Woolies, but the EZ Brush suits my car better with less faff. 

GTechniq W08 v2 Bug Remover - I managed to jet most of them off but might need a little help

Garage Therapy Wheel Shampoo (1 litre) - I'm running low on the 500ml bottle I bought a while back and this stuff is now a staple in my routine

P&S Beadmaker - this is just for fun as want to try it out. I have zero need for it, but its cheap, so why not


----------



## Miggyt

If it's good enough for Matt moreman 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Car chem hydrocoat.


----------



## Kenan

Miggyt said:


> If it's good enough for Matt moreman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iv had the mitt a few years now and still going strong.

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## st33ly

They are superb. The incredipole and thin wheel brushes are superb also. Can’t really go wrong with any incredi product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyt

Good to know, the incredi flat wheel brush is next on the list


----------



## GC#65

Bought the MTM PF22.2 foam lance.
Really is next level quality and operation.
Have had various lances over the years and this is something altogether better.

Got it from Yum Cars and yes, it is expensive but with the right maintenance, no reason it can't last for many, many years. It came with a free 500ml of their snow foam, pretty run of the mill stuff really, not great, not rubbish.

I also got their tyre brush for about 6 quid, which is really good used with some 1:1 Grime Out.


----------



## Dcwhite1984

Ran out of wheel cleaner at the weekend and also noticed my exhaust is yellowing slightly, picked up:

Bilt Hamber Auto wheels 
Gtechniq T2 Tyre Dressing
Angelwax Alchemy Metal Polish

Hopefully be delivered soon, interested to test out the tyre dressing after hearing good things.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Yeah interested to hear ref the tyre dressing.


----------



## percymon

Some Fabsil Gold liquid, managed to get two coats on the roof this morning due to warm weather. Rain tomorrow


----------



## Kei

The rest of the Rupes DA trial kits (having bought the ultra fine) It was cheaper than buying the polish and pads separately
Another EZ detail brush to take on the harder jobs that my 12 year old Large brush isn't keen on
Bilt-hamber touch-less, surfex HD & autoclay (john at Foresnsic detailing's fault) - I've never had any pre wash, APC or clay (I used the old blu-tak clay cheat a decade ago and never bothered again)
ONR - It gets such good praise I had to give it a shot
MJJC foam lance - not got a foam lance as I never used the pressure washer for cars. Made an oops here anyway as I assumed the cheap PW we had was Karcher K fitting and it's not. I can see an AVA P55 on the cards
Noodle wash pad - never tried one
Microfibre applicators - alternative to the mountain of foam ones I already have
Detail factory soft brushes (another blame John) - should help with the badges on the mini
36mm masking tape



I still need to get a 3" or 4" pad for the makita polisher and probably a replacement pressure washer too.


----------



## bellguy

My wife's new Toyota C-HR has a fair chunk of piano black interior trim including the centre console, I use Auto Finesse Total Interior cleaner, not exactly a killer name BUT it is a terrific product on every surface in both our cars, no smearing, streaking or mess of any kind, just wipe on, buff off and job done, seems to help dust NOT stick to it


----------



## Crabbie

Kei said:


> The rest of the Rupes DA trial kits (having bought the ultra fine) It was cheaper than buying the polish and pads separately
> Another EZ detail brush to take on the harder jobs that my 12 year old Large brush isn't keen on
> Bilt-hamber touch-less, surfex HD & autoclay (john at Foresnsic detailing's fault) - I've never had any pre wash, APC or clay (I used the old blu-tak clay cheat a decade ago and never bothered again)
> ONR - It gets such good praise I had to give it a shot
> MJJC foam lance - not got a foam lance as I never used the pressure washer for cars. Made an oops here anyway as I assumed the cheap PW we had was Karcher K fitting and it's not. I can see an AVA P55 on the cards
> Noodle wash pad - never tried one
> Microfibre applicators - alternative to the mountain of foam ones I already have
> Detail factory soft brushes (another blame John) - should help with the badges on the mini
> 36mm masking tape
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to get a 3" or 4" pad for the makita polisher and probably a replacement pressure washer too.


Hi If you dont mind me asking where did you get the Rupes Polishing Trial Kits From?? And John has a lot to answer too.


----------



## Kei

Crabbie said:


> Hi If you dont mind me asking where did you get the Rupes Polishing Trial Kits From?? And John has a lot to answer too.


I got the fine and coarse from clean & shiny. They seem to have the lowest prices I could find on them. They do all 3 together for £132 which looks like a very good deal vs buying individually. I already had the ultra fine kit bought elsewhere hence buying just the two.


----------



## vsideboy

Kei said:


> Bilt-hamber touch-less, surfex HD & autoclay (john at Foresnsic detailing's fault)


Yeah I've noticed a lot of stuff at In2Detailing is currently out of stock, I wonder why haha.:lol:


----------



## Miggyt

bellguy said:


> My wife's new Toyota C-HR has a fair chunk of piano black interior trim including the centre console, I use Auto Finesse Total Interior cleaner, not exactly a killer name BUT it is a terrific product on every surface in both our cars, no smearing, streaking or mess of any kind, just wipe on, buff off and job done, seems to help dust NOT stick to it


Might have to try this! I've got piano black trim in mine and it's a nightmare, trying to not touch it or might start wearing gloves :lol:


----------



## Miggyt

Few goodies arrived today


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

More bits for me
















Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyt

Keep saying I don't need it but I keep on ordering 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Good shampoo that. Quite dear iirc


----------



## Miggyt

Imprezaworks said:


> Good shampoo that. Quite dear iirc


Looking forward to trying it, smells pretty good too!


----------



## Jonny_R

Not today as such but bought this little lot over the weekend.

Still to use most of it due to the rubbish weather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Thought I was bad ha hs


----------



## Jonny_R

Imprezaworks said:


> Thought I was bad ha hs


In my defence I've just flogged most of my AF collection including one of the originals waxes to fund it as fancied a change so it's technically not cost me anything (this time haha)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Yeah saw your listing. Was interested in the glisten and a couple more but they sold.


----------



## Jonny_R

Imprezaworks said:


> Yeah saw your listing. Was interested in the glisten and a couple more but they sold.


Went a lot quicker then I though tbh.

A lot was bought by the same lad in various transactions on the bay as he was an avid AF collector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

EZDetail Brush, couple of small Soft Bristle Brush and a Das8 from in2detailing a couple of days ago.
Got a few of the drill brushes on their way today from Amazon.

Bought the Das8, then found the Ryobi Cordless one for less cash on Amazon and wished I'd bought that instead. grr.


----------



## Miggyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20vKarlos

Miggyt said:


>


I look forward to hearing how you get on with the EZ Detail bog brush :lol:

I've got one of the old EZ Detail brushes and its brilliant, although yours looks a lot stiffer than mine :thumb:


----------



## Miggyt

20vKarlos said:


> I look forward to hearing how you get on with the EZ Detail bog brush :lol:
> 
> I've got one of the old EZ Detail brushes and its brilliant, although yours looks a lot stiffer than mine :thumb:


Hahaha my missus said the same thing about it :lol: yeah I love the small EZ one but wanted this for my arches, it looks stiff but feels pretty soft, looking forward to using it :thumb:


----------



## Kei

20vKarlos said:


> I look forward to hearing how you get on with the EZ Detail bog brush :lol:
> 
> I've got one of the old EZ Detail brushes and its brilliant, although yours looks a lot stiffer than mine :thumb:


I also bought one of the EZ bog brushes last week as my 12 year old, large EZ brush doesn't cope well with wheel arches and likes to bend more than I like. The "bog brush" seems to be more than up to the task.

I bought a Karcher K5 compact which arrived yesterday. I wanted an AVA P55 but the parents, who share the machine, wanted something both compact and with wheels. The P50 & P60 were too big. I'm hoping it proves to be reliable and easy to maintain.

I've been looking at adding a stubby gun. The MTM SGS35 is the frontrunner by the looks of it as it's actually cheaper than the Suttners.


----------



## Hede

At last I got a Bissell. I have wanted one for a long time but was not in stock.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Autofinesse leather cleaner, thought I would give it a go









Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Hede said:


> At last I got a Bissell. I have wanted one for a long time but was not in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will love using the bissell mate it's a great machine

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

not bought yet, but going to be buying some bilt hamber auto wheels later


----------



## Derek Mc

My third 5l repeat purchase of Bilthamber Autofoam. Still the best I have ever tried so incoming next week.


----------



## idrobbo

Derek Mc said:


> My third 5l repeat purchase of Bilthamber Autofoam. Still the best I have ever tried so incoming next week.


Snap, just received mine today along with a dispenser pump.


----------



## vsideboy

vsideboy said:


> not bought yet, but going to be buying some bilt hamber auto wheels later


Well I ended up buying BH Auto Wheels, BH Auto Wash & AutoGlym Clean Wheels.


----------



## Miggyt

This beauty arrived today! Can't thank Richard at mosmatic Uk enough









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Miggyt said:


> This beauty arrived today! Can't thank Richard at mosmatic Uk enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kei

Miggyt said:


> This beauty arrived today! Can't thank Richard at mosmatic Uk enough


Very nice. I was torn between MTM & Suttner/mosmatic and in the end went with the MTM SGS35 kit which was delivered yesterday. It seems we have been buying a lot of the same kit lately.


----------



## Miggyt

Kei said:


> Very nice. I was torn between MTM & Suttner/mosmatic and in the end went with the MTM SGS35 kit which was delivered yesterday. It seems we have been buying a lot of the same kit lately.


Funnily enough I actually had that kit from carscope in my basket and was undecided for ages, ended up pulling the trigger on the mosmatic after binge watching obsessed garage :lol:

Both great kits tho


----------



## Kei

M22/15-3/8 BSP-F and 3/8 BSP-M-1/4 BSP-F adapters turned up today so I've now got the parts needed to convert my MJJC lance over to 1/4" quick connect. I'm hoping the M22 seals nicely as I've measured the spigot as a bit under 15mm. Pretty sure PTFE tape will be required on all the threads too.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Just bought white and yellow lake country pad. Britemax aio, brush and a couple of polishing pads


----------



## Hede

Ready for my new car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Hede said:


> Ready for my new car
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice - enjoy your new motor :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

Not bought a Topper for a while and have been holding off buying something to top Carpro Cquartz 3.0 U.K. so on good recommendation from Adam I've had to try lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kei

Two more large bottles and spray triggers - I ordered Tolco 320ARS ended up with Canyon CHS-3A as the tolcos had sold out
ODK wax puck
Sonax dirt eraser sponges
in2detailing 350gsm Microfibre 5 pack
in2detailing Super Plush 470gsm Microfibre 5 pack

I think John at Forensic detailing has made the in2detailing microfibres so popular that they are virtually sold out of all the Korean stuff that can be bought in multipacks. I managed to find these on county detailing.


----------



## garage_dweller

Are those sonax dirt erasers not just magic sponges?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Bought another litre of Srp. It's just really good.


----------



## pt1

Imprezaworks said:


> Bought another litre of Srp. It's just really good.


Nice one, its a great product 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

We use it in work over the autosmart polishes. I really need it in work today as I'm doing up a part ex. But used my flex with other polish. Will give it a once over with the srp tomo


----------



## Kei

garage_dweller said:


> Are those sonax dirt erasers not just magic sponges?


Yes, as far as I know, they are one and the same. They were not expensive and they did the job I bought them for. (some wax removal from textured plastic on a mini)


----------



## garage_dweller

Put in a few orders this week, three arrived today


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Finally bought some ocd nebula wax. Can't wait.


----------



## pt1

Imprezaworks said:


> Finally bought some ocd nebula wax. Can't wait.


Ha the hunt is finally over! Where did you find some pal?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Chap on here


----------



## Kenan

Imprezaworks said:


> Chap on here


Iv got a few OCD waxes 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Hede

More goodies for the work on my new motor when it gets here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3

Last night, Took advantage of Clean and Shinys 20% off Rag Co stuff this weekend. 

Don't need any more microfiber but can't give up a Rag Co sale. Got some extra drying and window towels as well as their microfiber sponge.


----------



## sharrkey

RS3 said:


> Last night, Took advantage of Clean and Shinys 20% off Rag Co stuff this weekend.
> 
> Don't need any more microfiber but can't give up a Rag Co sale. Got some extra drying and window towels as well as their microfiber sponge.


Was sorely tempted myself and obviously pays to watch the updates on Instagram for discount codes, but I'm waiting on a decent discount for 4.5ltrs of Labo Sidero & Purifica *to take the sting outta the cost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy

sharrkey said:


> Was sorely tempted myself and obviously pays to watch the updates on Instagram for discount codes, but I'm waiting on a decent discount for 4.5ltrs of Labo Sidero & Purifica *to take the sting outta the cost
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Same here :thumb:

Really want to try Labo next.


----------



## garage_dweller

Another couple of deliveries today

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Couple items arrived at the weekend, got reset to try again before I buy 4.5ltr of mystic or reset shampoo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## st33ly

Hede said:


> More goodies for the work on my new motor when it gets here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What motor are you getting mate?


----------



## Cyclonetog

RS3 said:


> Last night, Took advantage of Clean and Shinys 20% off Rag Co stuff this weekend.
> 
> Don't need any more microfiber but can't give up a Rag Co sale. Got some extra drying and window towels as well as their microfiber sponge.


Kidding!

I bought some Rag Company stuff off there last night too, used DW10, did I mess up?


----------



## Hede

st33ly said:


> What motor are you getting mate?


Its a Skoda Octavia Combi Race Blue. It will be my first full coating job only done wheels so fare


----------



## cangri

Gyeon Q2M Wetcoat
Gyeon Q2M Preserve
Gyeon Iron Wheel Cleaner

Can`t get enough Gyeon products.


----------



## GSVHammer

Cyclonetog said:


> Kidding!
> 
> I bought some Rag Company stuff off there last night too, used DW10, did I mess up?


The offer was on Rag Company products for the Bank Holiday weekend only. The code was AUGUST21. So you could have 20% off Rag Company or DW10 gives you your discount off your complete order.
I signed up to the mailing list last week to see if any BH offers were coming up and they emailed me about the Rag Company offer.


----------



## NorthantsPete

Autoglym Magma fallout remover as i needed some ASAP and it was £8 discounted in halfords. It did ok.

Farecla Professional line G3 Premium compound with their compound pad, Lake county polishing pad to finish with the same compound

Then last night, g10 finishing polish to be used more regularly, with their bundled black polishing pad. Was using the ultimate range but its actually a glaze so not getting me anywhere.

As the meguirs runs out ill buy more farecla as its serious no nonsense stuff and bilt hamber for decon/cleaning.

Also megs shampoo running low so Bilt hamber autowash on the cards with some Gyeon Prep for when im sick of the dust sticking to the NXT wax. Again, im done with Megs.


Then roll on Gyeon but ive got 10 years of wax to get through first.


----------



## Cyclonetog

GSVHammer said:


> The offer was on Rag Company products for the Bank Holiday weekend only. The code was AUGUST21. So you could have 20% off Rag Company or DW10 gives you your discount off your complete order.
> I signed up to the mailing list last week to see if any BH offers were coming up and they emailed me about the Rag Company offer.


Spent about £100 on RagCompany and £12 on carpro Perl... so about £8 worse off... Never mind eh.


----------



## Miggyt

Got this to try, PA collection is slowly growing aha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kei

A proxxon WP/A cordless nano rotary polisher with all the accessories.


----------



## Rappy

Miggyt said:


> Got this to try, PA collection is slowly growing aha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choice :thumb:

Currently using this as a standalone product & performing really well.

I may top this again in 2 mths


----------



## noorth

I'm hoping to get Nv Car Care's precision compound and the Blue SDO 5 inch pad from Lake Country today.

I only have my bonnet left to coat with Nv EVO and i'm chasing near perfection. I have lots of compounds/polishes and pads to work with - its what i buy the most. But i'm finally happy with all the pads i have. Do need to get some more 2 inch pads though, next year now.

Rupes yellow and Precision will be my first combo. I think i will have to use the Blue SDO though if i want most of the defects out. And then finish with rupes white pad and either gyeon primer or 3D's ACA 520.

I also have sonax cutmax if i decide to do 2-3 passes with that to get it done.


----------



## pt1

Few little bits to try out









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RT1994

pt1 said:


> Few little bits to try out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Is that another wax? :lol: :thumb:

Cleanser polish is on my list to try, still have a couple to get through first. Let us know your thoughts please?


----------



## pt1

RT1994 said:


> Is that another wax?  :thumb:
> 
> Cleanser polish is on my list to try, still have a couple to get through first. Let us know your thoughts please?


Another wax, yep, haven't bought one for a while  ill let you know what i think 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kei

Proxxon WP/A kit has arrived. Seems to be a decent bit of kit.


----------



## Dunc2610

Went on a bit of a spree, mostly due to ballsing up the application of a sealant (wasn't quick enough to rinse it off and it dried on), so have bought the following to try and get rid of the residue that no normal washing/decon has got rid of:

Carpro Essence +
Carpro Essence (bought by mistake)
Carpro Ceriglass polish kit
Angelwax Perfect Polish
Carpro Eraser
Gyeon Q2M glass cleaner
Carpro glass cloth
Shinemate polish/wax hand applicator set


----------



## bidderman1969

Kei said:


> Proxxon WP/A kit has arrived. Seems to be a decent bit of kit.


let us know your views on it, especially the battery times :thumb:


----------



## Cyclonetog

Load of Rag Company microfibre and a bottle of Carpro PERL came today. Lovin' the PERL!


----------



## Miggyt

£45 delivered from Amazon the other week, hoping for a touchless dry 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kei

bidderman1969 said:


> let us know your views on it, especially the battery times :thumb:


Using it today and so far, it's exceeded my expectations. Got about an hour and a half up to lunch and it was still going. That was with the speed at 1/4 to 1/3 and a mix of 1" & the 2" pads. Charge times are around 40-50 mins. The only negative I've found is the lack of a battery level indicator.

Unlike the mains powered version, it has an integrated power switch in the speed control so you always turn it on at minimum speed which makes spreading the polish quick and easy. The results so far using rupes da-coarse on the proxxon yellow pads are great.


----------



## Marco Polo

In June, the insurance on my MB E220 and Jag XKR expired so I used the usual comparison sites to select the best offers. Confused.com came up with the best and also included £20 Halfords vouchers for both deals (multi-car was not the cheapest). Anyway, today I went to my local store and picked up some Autoglym product that I was low on:-

Intensive Tar Remover
Magma
Polar Wash
Fast Glass Polish
Clean Wheels

With the discounts currently on offer, I only had to pay an extra £6 or so, although I did have to point out to the cashier that most of the products on the shelf did not show the discounted price and the till prices did not match the on-line offer. He had to manually update them one by one - the queue behind me was not best pleased. So make sure to check you don't get caught out if you shop in Halfords - make a note of the on-line price before you go!


----------



## GSVHammer

Valet Pro Enzyme Eater
Valet Pro Interior Brush
3M 50mm tape

Rag Company Royal Minx MF's for use with ONR

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

Got Gyeon Tar, Gyeon Glass and a Garage Therapy wheel mitt From County Detailing Supplies, they also very kindly threw in some Auto Glanz Aqua-Seal and some Haribo's. Looking forward to trying the Gyeon Tar, it is certainly the best smelling tar remover I've come across.


----------



## sharrkey

Mjjc Foam cannon & free AG seal from County detailing 



















Have to say this looks a quality bit of kit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## malvern_man

sharrkey said:


> Mjjc Foam cannon & free AG seal from County detailing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say this looks a quality bit of kit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Snap....my MJJC foam cannon turned up today from in2Detailing.


----------



## graeme

Some garage therapy stuff from County detailing arrived along with some AG seal which was a surprise. Looking forward to trying them out.
















Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco Polo

On the 17" wheels of my S213 Mercedes, particularly the front, there's very little room to get a brush past the discs to clean the barrel. As recommended by Jon of Forensic Detailing, I ordered the EZ Large Detail Brush from AM Details.








Just received today. Excellent service from them. Not had chance to use it yet but it looks an excellent product.


----------



## Miggyt

Marco Polo said:


> On the 17" wheels of my S213 Mercedes, particularly the front, there's very little room to get a brush past the discs to clean the barrel. As recommended by Jon of Forensic Detailing, I ordered the EZ Large Detail Brush from AM Details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received today. Excellent service from them. Not had chance to use it yet but it looks an excellent product.


Excellent brush that!


----------



## Kei

Marco Polo said:


> On the 17" wheels of my S213 Mercedes, particularly the front, there's very little room to get a brush past the discs to clean the barrel. As recommended by Jon of Forensic Detailing, I ordered the EZ Large Detail Brush from AM Details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received today. Excellent service from them. Not had chance to use it yet but it looks an excellent product.


Those are great brushes. I've had mine for over a decade. Hopefully the gap on your wheels is not as tight as mine. The gap on my wheels is so tight, the big brush barely fits around the disc and not even the dinky EZ brush fits behind the calliper.

Got me some rupes pads for my proxxon nano polisher. Also got the 75mm backing plate and some pads to try and fit on the makita. (with a small tweak)


It's probably going to be a bit of handful on the big makita polisher but it will work. I gave up trying to find the genuine 100mm makita plate as it's only available in Europe and costs silly money.


----------



## Kei

Bit more arrived today from Slims. Got the last of it coming from in2detailing tomorrow.

Upol panel wipe
Flex 40mm spot pads (violet and orange)
BH medium clay


----------



## nicks16v

graeme said:


> Some garage therapy stuff from County detailing arrived along with some AG seal which was a surprise. Looking forward to trying them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


I also got a bottle of that free with a recent autoglanz order strangely.

Nick


----------



## Cyclonetog

I bought 4 buckets with lids and guards from Jennychem. 

They've given great customer service, but I'm disappointed with the product. The guards are very loose in the bucket, which has surprised me as they were all part of a set. The great service makes me feel bad about wanting to return the products. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Imprezaworks

Return them


----------



## Kei

Hopefully these are the last bits for some time.
Koch Fse
2x Tolco spray triggers
947ml bottle
IK HC spray bottle for the upol panel wipe
Carbon Collective microfibres as in2detailing ones are still out of stock and I seem to need a lot of cloths
Cheap set of in2detailing soft brushes that I can abuse instead of the detail factory ones.


----------



## Miggyt

This arrived today, looking forward to using it after my foam tyre applicator died on me, thanks Henri for the excellent service!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Wee labocosmetica top 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue

Miggyt said:


> This arrived today, looking forward to using it after my foam tyre applicator died on me, thanks Henri for the excellent service!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it a brush ? (Can't quite see on phone)

Be interested in how it performs - presumably you're using a liquid tyre dressing ?


----------



## Miggyt

Andyblue said:


> Is it a brush ? (Can't quite see on phone)
> 
> Be interested in how it performs - presumably you're using a liquid tyre dressing ?


Yeah it's a brush, will test it out over the weekend and report back, going to be using it with pneu and also nv onyx which is a gel dressing


----------



## HEADPHONES

I bought my first tube in 1996.
When it ran out I bought Meguiars Metal Polysh.
Just finished that so gone back to Autosol.









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

Never been without a tube of Autosol since i first got into bikes in the late 70`s - its epic for gently polishing any metal.

A folded pad of newspaper is great to use with Autosol on tainted chrome, because it has a very slightly rough texture.

Bring alloy metals to a mirror shine using a pad of brown paper or baking paper with Autosol - i have done many forks and footpeg plates to a near chrome mirror finish this way, before re lacquering them. The heavier papers don't soak up the Autosol like a cloth does.


----------



## Teamleader 21

graeme said:


> Some garage therapy stuff from County detailing arrived along with some AG seal which was a surprise. Looking forward to trying them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


Have you tried the wheel mitt and wash mitt & any thoughts on them?


----------



## BsrGT

sharrkey said:


> Wee labocosmetica top
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sidero is amazing, easily the best fallout remover I got my hands on. Also love Semper, the cleaning power, the lubricity.. and the smell.. I just love labo's stuff, eyeing at Cronos and their polishing system next.


----------



## Carscope

Miggyt said:


> This arrived today, looking forward to using it after my foam tyre applicator died on me, thanks Henri for the excellent service!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks dude!


----------



## graeme

Teamleader 21 said:


> Have you tried the wheel mitt and wash mitt & any thoughts on them?


I tried the wash mitt today and was very impressed. It's about twice the size of my microfibre madness incredipad so I thought I may not get on with it however it's great. Holds loads of suds so a simple squeeze while over a panel gives loads of lubrication and on side panels you can grip nicely. The size made washing my insignia a lot quicker. Only minor issue was it took ages to rince out after the wash as it holds product so we'll. I would recommend.

Wheel mitt I didn't use. I had planned a very quick foam over today and had just used smart wheels and GT wheel shampoo through foamer as a contactless before deciding to do a contact on the car. Feels excellent quality though.

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## nicks16v

Carscope said:


> Thanks dude!


Its really good, you will be surprised by the quality of this thing. Super dense soft bristles and the holder has a little notch in it at the top so the brush clicks into place and doesn't then slide out. I was getting a bit fed up of my foam applicators disintegrating over time, and the brushes I have were a bit long for this purpose. This is the perfect size.


----------



## Miggyt

nicks16v said:


> Its really good, you will be surprised by the quality of this thing. Super dense soft bristles and the holder has a little notch in it at the top so the brush clicks into place and doesn't then slide out. I was getting a bit fed up of my foam applicators disintegrating over time, and the brushes I have were a bit long for this purpose. This is the perfect size.


Looking forward to trying it out today!


----------



## Midlife

Teamleader 21 said:


> Have you tried the wheel mitt and wash mitt & any thoughts on them?


I brought one of these and used it at the weekend for the 1st time.
Its great for getting behind the face of the wheel very soft and agile.
I have large hands and managed to use it without dropping it:thumb:
However is ever so slightly too small for my hand. 
Better than my previously used lambs wool hand mitt that was relegated to wheel duty.
Maybe a few more uses will become apparent if a good buy or not.


----------



## sharrkey

Few items from Carscope and can't wait to try out




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyQash

sharrkey said:


> Few items from Carscope and can't wait to try out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The dressing brush seems popular and I must admit I'm very tempted.

Sent from my moto g(10) using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyt

AndyQash said:


> The dressing brush seems popular and I must admit I'm very tempted.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(10) using Tapatalk


I'd pull the trigger andy! Used it yesterday and can't see myself going back to the dreaded foam applicator, it beats it hands down :thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks

Can't say I've read much about them. Goes to research.


----------



## Carscope

Thanks guys!


----------



## sharrkey

AndyQash said:


> The dressing brush seems popular and I must admit I'm very tempted.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(10) using Tapatalk


It's soft but very very dense so hopefully it will be good to apply gt tyre serum, it's also a good size for my low profile tyres. 
If I'm honest I wish I'd also bought the 25" nozzle to compliment the 40" I got, as it's fantastic quality, mtm sgs35 is Just next level lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyQash

Miggyt said:


> I'd pull the trigger andy! Used it yesterday and can't see myself going back to the dreaded foam applicator, it beats it hands down :thumb:


Cheers sharrkey and Miggyt.

I don't take much convincing...will give one a go.

Sent from my moto g(10) using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

Bought yesterday; EZ Detail Large Brush and a 946ml bottle of ONR from County Detailing Supplies.

DHL are expecting to deliver it today. Free postage when you spend over £30 and it seems like it’s next day too. It’s certainly express. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Winter snow foam delivery 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imprezaworks

Good stuff that. Used the green one the other day


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## RT1994

sharrkey said:


> Winter snow foam delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How are you finding the normal version (tutti frutti) in terms of cleaning power?


----------



## straight6hatch

Promised myself recently I wouldnt splurge anymore money on detailing stuff......I failed :lol:

Carchem 5x 100ml samplers - 1900:1, super suds, Interior refresh, waterspot remover and presoak/foam.

Infinity Wax Mystery Box (Seen spoilers, looks brilliant)

5L Carchem 1900:1 (havent even tried the sampler lol) which should last at least a year

Nobody tell the mrs!


----------



## Jonny_R

No pictures as its not turned up but the Stjarnagloss detailing kitbag came back into stock yesterday so jumped on one.

Along with a Stjarnagloss bucket set and some 5L replacements for the 500ml products i have been trying.


----------



## PaulAT

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


Love Detailed Online air fresheners. A few squirts in each footwell lasts a couple days at least.

When I go away with work I do a few sprays and I can still smell it when I get back three weeks later.

I have the Kreed and Watermelon and both are great scents. I'm going to try their diffusers when my bottle runs out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Few items from county detailing supplies, great service 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian

pt1 said:


> Few items from county detailing supplies, great service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


The wheel shampoo is brilliant

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

\Rian said:


> The wheel shampoo is brilliant
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Had a little play with it before, very nice product.had Some in the bucket and some in a bottle with a foaming trigger which worked pretty well. Sharrkey costing me money, I remember him saying he liked the tyre serum 
Just drove through some heavy rain, car dirty again 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

Tyre Serum is quality looking good on my tyres 3 weeks later 350miles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Think I need to try some. The autoglym looks good but doesn't last long


----------



## GSVHammer

pt1 said:


> Few items from county detailing supplies, great service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


The Enzyme remover is very good. I use it all the time. Worked wonders on 4 pints of spilt milk in the wifes car wheel well in the summer. It was cottage cheese by the time I had removed it.


----------



## NorthantsPete

Fallout and wheel cleaner in one, glass cleaner also interested to use, as with farecla they are not ones to mess about.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Kei

A load of Koch Chemie goodies as Slims were selling some of it off cheap. I also got a clay mitt and a slims folding garage creeper. The F4 polish was well cheap for 1L


----------



## Imprezaworks

Are they still selling it


----------



## Kei

Imprezaworks said:


> Are they still selling it


They still have the F4 polish. The hard white pads seem to have gone. The 250ml bottles were normal price.


----------



## sharrkey

4ltrs Tac Systems Mystic Bubble & Freebie from County Detailing Supplies 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> 4ltrs Tac Systems Mystic Bubble & Freebie from County Detailing Supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice, currently have mystic bubble as my favourite shampoo  lambocosmetica semper is brilliant but just way to expensive

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> Nice, currently have mystic bubble as my favourite shampoo  lambocosmetica semper is brilliant but just way to expensive
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Semper smells Devine  got some to try last month, but was really a toss up between Reset & Mystic to bulk buy in, Slickness in Mystic won it for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## graeme

Another county detailing order. Couple more GT products and 5 litres clarity screen wash.









Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete

Cant get enough of the range, repeat purchase


----------



## TakDetails

CarPro Reset 
Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer
Garage Therapy Wheel Shampoo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

NorthantsPete said:


> Cant get enough of the range, repeat purchase


Not tried the snow foam, been very pleased with the glass cleaner and e wheel cleaner I've used :thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks

Bilt hamber cleanser polish is ace. Been after using it for a while. Highly recommended


----------



## pt1

Speedy delivery from county detailing supplies 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

Still don’t know why I haven’t bought Cancoat yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

Received a package today from AutoGlanz (MF Wash, Rebound and Shield) and another from Detailed Online (Fabric Protector, Citrus Cleaner and Ultra Shine) over the weekend. 

Had a quick go with the rebound on the OH car and put a layer of ultra shine on my tyres tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

PaulAT said:


> Received a package today from AutoGlanz (MF Wash, Rebound and Shield) and another from Detailed Online (Fabric Protector, Citrus Cleaner and Ultra Shine) over the weekend.
> 
> Had a quick go with the rebound on the OH car and put a layer of ultra shine on my tyres tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really need to get some more Rebound myself and been recommended spritzer to try also

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vsideboy

Got a very old Karcher k3.68 pressure washer with a screw thread connector for the hose, had an aftermarket extension hose for years as well and although the larger extension hose is fairly easy to curl back into a circle the original hose is a nightmare and due to the screw thread I leave both hoses connected together and have finally had enough of fighting with them each time I use them so have bought a couple of quick connect adaptors so I can easily fasten/unfasten the extension to the washer and fasten/unfasten the two hoses together as well.

Hopefully it'll work as planned.


----------



## Kei

Some more Koch Chemie goodies, Pss and S0.02 and some Scholl pads. I quite liked the violet/orange flex pads but they are more expensive. I'm thinking of trying some Uro fibre pads too.


----------



## vsideboy

vsideboy said:


> Got a very old Karcher k3.68 pressure washer with a screw thread connector for the hose, had an aftermarket extension hose for years as well and although the larger extension hose is fairly easy to curl back into a circle the original hose is a nightmare and due to the screw thread I leave both hoses connected together and have finally had enough of fighting with them each time I use them so have bought a couple of quick connect adaptors so I can easily fasten/unfasten the extension to the washer and fasten/unfasten the two hoses together as well.
> 
> Hopefully it'll work as planned.


Works like a charm

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

sharrkey said:


> Really need to get some more Rebound myself and been recommended spritzer to try also
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I watched a comparison of Brute and Spritzer the other day. Spritzer looked to do a good job, even better than Brute.

Spritzer will be my next citrus cleaner purchase once I have finished the ones I have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete

Nice 40th birthday gift from the parents. Time to really tackle the black paint! Nice Mitchell & King MK1000 DA with some pads and extra lake country pads too. Coupled with the fareca compounds I will have to be careful - feels really well made, love its a UK brand


----------



## NorthantsPete

Andyblue said:


> Not tried the snow foam, been very pleased with the glass cleaner and e wheel cleaner I've used :thumb:


yep, same - i like the wheel cleaner doubles as a fallout on the whole car, bought the range looks good.

quite underrated this stuff, mainly due to no nonsense i think


----------



## steeve

Turtle Wax graphene


----------



## vsideboy

Window cleaner and pads. 3 for 2 in Halfords plus someone marked it up for 6 quid on the rack when it was 8.50 on the til so got a couple quid back too haha









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## graeme

Ordered some GT snow foam.and tyre serum early yesterday morning from IO detail. Was expecting it on Monday with the free next working day delivery but it arrived today. Brilliant service. Can't wait to use these out next week.









Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

graeme said:


> Ordered some GT snow foam.and tyre serum early yesterday morning from IO detail. Was expecting it on Monday with the free next working day delivery but it arrived today. Brilliant service. Can't wait to use these out next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


Will have to let us know what you think of the snow foam 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Don't know if I can count this as detailing but ordered a caramel wheel to get some adhesive off the car, not having much luck with the usual methods so thought i would try one 

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

pt1 said:


> Will have to let us know what you think of the snow foam
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Mine arrived today along with GT Glass and the 2nd version of GT One Shampoo.

- GT Snow Foam - 1:10 in MJJC Snow Foam lance provided a really dense foam which slid off the (dry) car very very quickly. In overcast conditions I got just 4 to 5 mins dwell time which is not fantastic but in line with the expectations GT themselves set. Rinsed off the panel quickly and with no obvious masking of the super hydrophobic coating on the wife's car. Car had 340 miles of dirt, flies and grime in the rain and to it's credit it did seem to clean well. Need more time to form a conclusion on it and CarPro Lift (v v similar). For those interested the neat pH was just above 10, the diluted pH in the lance reduces to 9 however I didn't get a reading on the panel.. would suspect it'd further reduce to between 7 and 8.

- GT One Shampoo V2 - I've used and liked V1 of this shampoo, it just lacked the cleaning power and slickness of my favourite and IMO best on the market TAC Mystic Bubble. Despite claims that it is more concentrated than V1 I used the same 20ml to the 4 gallon bucket - smell identical, reasonably slick but again similar to V1, cleaning power is always tricky to judge but seemed to cut through the remaining road film with ease, unlike V1.. after which I've found myself needing to follow up with Mystic Bubble. No such need with V2. The new V2 is an improvement on V1 - it is also more expensive, but does have a few advantages over Mystic, the first being the same fresh scent of V1, the second being that suds do not dissipate as quickly.. neither quality is particularly important to me - if I wanted those in spades I'd use Labocosmetica Semper. For what I want in a shampoo - great cleaning power and a tonne of slickness there is no temptation to move away from Mystic which ironically is much more cost effective!!

- GT Glass - mild chemical smell, slower than normal flash time (benchmark being Gyeon Glass) which will help if you are using two cloths or operating in sunlight. Despite the added surfactants remains ph neutral and is supposedly 'safe' on glass coatings.


----------



## pt1

atbalfour said:


> Mine arrived today along with GT Glass and the 2nd version of GT One Shampoo.
> 
> - GT Snow Foam - 1:10 in MJJC Snow Foam lance provided a really dense foam which slid off the (dry) car very very quickly. In overcast conditions I got just 4 to 5 mins dwell time which is not fantastic but in line with the expectations GT themselves set. Rinsed off the panel quickly and with no obvious masking of the super hydrophobic coating on the wife's car. Car had 340 miles of dirt, flies and grime in the rain and to it's credit it did seem to clean well. Need more time to form a conclusion on it and CarPro Lift (v v similar). For those interested the neat pH was just above 10, the diluted pH in the lance reduces to 9 however I didn't get a reading on the panel.. would suspect it'd further reduce to between 7 and 8.
> 
> - GT One Shampoo V2 - I've used and liked V1 of this shampoo, it just lacked the cleaning power and slickness of my favourite and IMO best on the market TAC Mystic Bubble. Despite claims that it is more concentrated than V1 I used the same 20ml to the 4 gallon bucket - smell identical, reasonably slick but again similar to V1, cleaning power is always tricky to judge but seemed to cut through the remaining road film with ease, unlike V1.. after which I've found myself needing to follow up with Mystic Bubble. No such need with V2. The new V2 is an improvement on V1 - it is also more expensive, but does have a few advantages over Mystic, the first being the same fresh scent of V1, the second being that suds do not dissipate as quickly.. neither quality is particularly important to me - if I wanted those in spades I'd use Labocosmetica Semper. For what I want in a shampoo - great cleaning power and a tonne of slickness there is no temptation to move away from Mystic which ironically is much more cost effective!!
> 
> - GT Glass - mild chemical smell, slower than normal flash time (benchmark being Gyeon Glass) which will help if you are using two cloths or operating in sunlight. Despite the added surfactants remains ph neutral and is supposedly 'safe' on glass coatings.


Great write up, thanks. Few items could be on the shopping list 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

pt1 said:


> Great write up, thanks. Few items could be on the shopping list
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


GT Snow Foam worth a try, personally I'm not sure it's going to out-do AutoGlanz Spritzer which has a great balance between cleaning, foam density and LSP safety. Only time and the winter months will tell. I have 4 or 5 to test this winter so that'll keep me interested - KKD Blizzard Force, GT Snow Foam, CarPro Lift, BH Touchless.

As a functional pure car shampoo Mystic B is quite a distance slicker and would be the one I'd go for if you're maintaining any form of coating or durable sealant. Labo Semper and GT One V2 do have some great USPs and a 'spa-like' experience.


----------



## tosh

New formula


----------



## Imprezaworks

Where did you buy it?


----------



## AndyQash

Imprezaworks said:


> Where did you buy it?


Available at Halfords.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Cheers


----------



## pt1

atbalfour said:


> GT Snow Foam worth a try, personally I'm not sure it's going to out-do AutoGlanz Spritzer which has a great balance between cleaning, foam density and LSP safety. Only time and the winter months will tell. I have 4 or 5 to test this winter so that'll keep me interested - KKD Blizzard Force, GT Snow Foam, CarPro Lift, BH Touchless.
> 
> As a functional pure car shampoo Mystic B is quite a distance slicker and would be the one I'd go for if you're maintaining any form of coating or durable sealant. Labo Semper and GT One V2 do have some great USPs and a 'spa-like' experience.


I love semper... but its just so expensive. Mystic bubble my top shampoo, really nice product. Is the gt snow foam ph neutral? Currently using lambo neve, how does the gt foam compare to that ?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

tosh said:


> New formula


In the US Griots uses those spray heads. One of the best i've used.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puntohgt77

Want to make a video with some green snow foam so bought a bottle of this to use when it stops raining!!


----------



## tosh

Coatings said:


> In the US Griots uses those spray heads. One of the best i've used.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I managed to pick up a pack of 10 triggers from eBay
They are very nice
This wax is 20oz in the US but only 16oz here which is a bit mean


----------



## silky1873

just bought a 5 metre extension hose with quick release gun and snow foam cannon from 
directhoses, just need to get looing for some more stuff to keep a white VW clean , quite possibly to wrong time of year to buy a white car


----------



## Kei

Adams graphene ceramic and two microfibre applicators.


----------



## bellguy

5 litres of Done and Dusted SI, some Dodo Juice Sour power and 10 microfibre cloths.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Are bouncers doing a deal ha ha


----------



## vsideboy

Couple of deliveries this morning

5l Carchem iron detox
5l Carcgem glue and tar remover
5l Bilt Hamber auto wheels
10 Bilt Hamber touch-on ceramic snow foam
1 x 30ml Bilt Hamber 63mm dispenser pump

Now just need to find some space to put them all, think I need to build some more shelves.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Hede

My charger for my Scangrip Sunmatch2 died so had to get a new on as I was polishing my car and needed the light. Also got some more pads.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idrobbo

Got some large Skrubber Dubbers, Autoglanz Vision & glass cloth, and another snowfoam lance to use for shampoo. All from CYR.


----------



## Kenan

Been wanting to try this for a while and was on offer at morethanpolish. Just hope I get chance to try it before the weather really turns.










Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Well, not quite a true detailing product - but great for a real deep clean on the windscreen / glass :thumb:


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Kei said:


> Adams graphene ceramic and two microfibre applicators.


Please let us know how you get on with this little gem :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Took advantage of county detailing supplies halloween sale, great service as usual 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smartin

I did something similar on Sunday morning, Turned up this evening. Great service, considering free delivery

Are going to try the GT Snow foam in that former?


----------



## Smartin

Would've been better to paste the image rather than attach it, I guess 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Smartin said:


> I did something similar on Sunday morning, Turned up this evening. Great service, considering free delivery
> 
> Are going to try the GT Snow foam in that former?


No, I have the gt wheel shampoo im going use in the foamer

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## oobster

I bought a Blo Air-S Dryer from Clean Your Car yesterday, should receive delivery tomorrow. 

I always like to dry my car after washing it (where possible) and this should come in handy for behind badges, mirrors etc than dribble water down the panels after drying with a towel.


----------



## Smartin

pt1 said:


> No, I have the gt wheel shampoo im going use in the foamer
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I have that too and use it in a Markolex foamer . Works well. Have built up quite a collection of GT products lately 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

What's their foam like


----------



## vsideboy

pt1 said:


> Took advantage of county detailing supplies halloween sale, great service as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I got one of these IK foaming sprayers a while back, was brilliant when I had all the wheels to fully clean rather than getting the pressure washer out, tiny bit of bilt hamber shampoo in there made it easy for washing off after each stage of chemicals I needed to use.


----------



## Kei

Prestige car care shop said:


> Please let us know how you get on with this little gem :thumb:


I only used it briefly before the weather took a nose dive and found it to be really nice and easy to use. What with the rain and now the cold, I'm not sure I'll get to finish the job until next year as I have nowhere to hide.


----------



## idrobbo

This from Imprezaworks


And this from Detailed Online


----------



## Rich Donlevy

I have just brought a few more bottles of my secret weapon for rock hard German paint lacquers. This stuff halves the time spent when correcting these time consuming German motors such as Audi, BMW, Mercedes and VW’s. Once I discovered this magical compound It changed my working week forever. 
What is it I hear you ask?

We it’s from Scholl Concepts and it’s called Shock2Cut

If you haven’t tried it already, give it a go and let me know what you think.
It’s a game changer!

Ps I have no affiliation with this product whatsoever, I’m just passing on a bit of wisdom to other detailers out there who are sick of how long it takes to remove the defects from German paintwork.

All the best
Rich Donlevy


----------



## pt1

On offer at clean your car, had to be done









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

How much was the offer. Only a fiver anyway?.


----------



## pt1

Offer is £4.50 
Dw05 gets 5% off too
Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Every little bit helps lol


----------



## virgiltracey

Managed to pick this lot up for £10 - Pairing it to my Titan wet vac and a 5l Pressure sprayer for a super cheap upholstery and carpet cleaner!


----------



## Coatings

Some more MF towels. All 70/30 korean made. Looking to move on from The Rag Company and these might be a winner.

Wanted to highlight the wheel mitts. Small and thin to get into the cracks and crevices.

Although brushes are nice and make for great wheel cleaning pics they are time consuming.

Still use a work stuff brush for the tight spot but with these mitts did all 4 wheels and tires in the time it took me to normally to do 3.

Worth it if you like clean wheels but don't like cleaning them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

Coatings said:


>


Nice socks! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## AndyQash

Coatings said:


> Some more MF towels. All 70/30 korean made. Looking to move on from The Rag Company and these might be a winner.
> 
> Wanted to highlight the wheel mitts. Small and thin to get into the cracks and crevices.
> 
> Although brushes are nice and make for great wheel cleaning pics they are time consuming.
> 
> Still use a work stuff brush for the tight spot but with these mitts did all 4 wheels and tires in the time it took me to normally to do 3.
> 
> Worth it if you like clean wheels but don't like cleaning them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where from...not the socks


----------



## sidewalkdances

Order some pressure washer nozzles and a tyre dressing brush from Henri over at CarScope. 

Going to get in trouble as its my birthday next week and i'm not meant to buy stuff for myself


----------



## 66Rob

Another bottle of BSD and a litre of Carpro Pearl. I meant to order some more Atom Mac but completely forgot.


----------



## 121DOM

Coatings said:


> Some more MF towels. All 70/30 korean made. Looking to move on from The Rag Company and these might be a winner.
> 
> Wanted to highlight the wheel mitts. Small and thin to get into the cracks and crevices.
> 
> Although brushes are nice and make for great wheel cleaning pics they are time consuming.
> 
> Still use a work stuff brush for the tight spot but with these mitts did all 4 wheels and tires in the time it took me to normally to do 3.
> 
> Worth it if you like clean wheels but don't like cleaning them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where are the wheel mitts from please ( or brand ) 
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

Looks like one I got from in2detailing, but I'm sure they are everywhere

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/products/mini-microfibre-wheel-mitt


----------



## Coatings

121DOM said:


> Where are the wheel mitts from please ( or brand )
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





AndyQash said:


> Where from...not the socks


I got them from Clean Garage in the US. workstuff has one very similar and you can get from Clean and Shiny. Size is roughly 6"x6"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Auto finesse glisten spray wax. Been meaning to try for a while.


----------



## Kenan

AliExpress mud cloth, only used clay bars and mits before.









Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## sidewalkdances

Birthday yesterday so a decent detailing related haul

Rag Company Wash Pad
New Pressure Washer (Karcher K5 Compact) 
GT Tyre Serum
1x IK Trigger Sprayer.


----------



## straight6hatch

Ooops.

Quick trip to Valetpro to see the guys. Always nice to chat to them, always friendly and give great advice. Even asked me to show them the Mexico once its restored!
On my way back to work and the Autosmart man was there.....damn it!

New snow foam to try, Ultramousse for the general cars as its quite high PH. Reload is a Polar Seal competitor but boasts much longer durability and twice as concentrated. Excited to give them a go!


----------



## sharrkey

Gallon P&S Brake Buster, ran outta BH atom mac and sick of rusty discs after cleaning alloys










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue

sharrkey said:


> Gallon P&S Brake Buster, ran outta BH atom mac and sick of rusty discs after cleaning alloys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Does this work as well / better the Atom Mac for reducing disc rusting ?


----------



## sharrkey

Andyblue said:


> Does this work as well / better the Atom Mac for reducing disc rusting ?


Tbh I don't know but will soon find out, it's supposed to leave inhibitors behind to prevent rusty discs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue

sharrkey said:


> Tbh I don't know but will soon find out, it's supposed to leave inhibitors behind to prevent rusty discs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hopefully so, looking forward to what you think about it :thumb:


----------



## Kei

Got me a Flex PE8-4 rotary polisher, some backing plates, an extension bar and some polishing cones. The offer on it at euro car parts is remarkably good value.


----------



## malvern_man

Received from in2detailing yesterday.


----------



## AndyQash

Had a drive over to Slick Shifts Detailing this morning, great shop with a great selection of products, if you are a Gyeon fan like I am then it's absolute heaven.

So, I couldn't leave without a few goodies.

Gyeon Silk Dryer 70 X 90cm
Gyeon Wash Pad
Gyeon Fabric Cleaner
Gyeon Iron Wheel Cleaner
Gyeon Interior Detailer
Gyeon Leather Brush

A bit of a Gyeon fest I know, but they do make very good products.


----------



## PaulAT

AndyQash said:


> Had a drive over to Slick Shifts Detailing this morning, great shop with a great selection of products, if you are a Gyeon fan like I am then it's absolute heaven.
> 
> So, I couldn't leave without a few goodies.
> 
> Gyeon Silk Dryer 70 X 90cm
> Gyeon Wash Pad
> Gyeon Fabric Cleaner
> Gyeon Iron Wheel Cleaner
> Gyeon Interior Detailer
> Gyeon Leather Brush
> 
> A bit of a Gyeon fest I know, but they do make very good products.


I really like their Interior Detailer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

PaulAT said:


> I really like their Interior Detailer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've heard good things about it, Paul...if it's not to cold tomorrow I'll give it a try.


----------



## malvern_man

AndyQash said:


> Had a drive over to Slick Shifts Detailing this morning, great shop with a great selection of products, if you are a Gyeon fan like I am then it's absolute heaven.
> 
> So, I couldn't leave without a few goodies.
> 
> Gyeon Silk Dryer 70 X 90cm
> Gyeon Wash Pad
> Gyeon Fabric Cleaner
> Gyeon Iron Wheel Cleaner
> Gyeon Interior Detailer
> Gyeon Leather Brush
> 
> A bit of a Gyeon fest I know, but they do make very good products.


I'm a big Gyeon 'fan' too, great haul of goodies you have there. I really rate their interior detailer and you don't need very much of it on your microfibre either. A couple of sprtizes goes a long way.


----------



## sharrkey

AndyQash said:


> Had a drive over to Slick Shifts Detailing this morning, great shop with a great selection of products, if you are a Gyeon fan like I am then it's absolute heaven.
> 
> So, I couldn't leave without a few goodies.
> 
> Gyeon Silk Dryer 70 X 90cm
> Gyeon Wash Pad
> Gyeon Fabric Cleaner
> Gyeon Iron Wheel Cleaner
> Gyeon Interior Detailer
> Gyeon Leather Brush
> 
> A bit of a Gyeon fest I know, but they do make very good products.


Been eyeing up the new wash pad myself so will be interested to hear how you get on with it, I'm currently using a mix of 3 Gyeon wash mitts and 2x cheon ones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyQash

sharrkey said:


> Been eyeing up the new wash pad myself so will be interested to hear how you get on with it, I'm currently using a mix of 3 Gyeon wash mitts and 2x cheon ones
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Will give it a go on the next wash and report back.


----------



## AndyQash

malvern_man said:


> I'm a big Gyeon 'fan' too, great haul of goodies you have there. I really rate their interior detailer and you don't need very much of it on your microfibre either. A couple of sprtizes goes a long way.


Cheers fella...gave it a go yesterday and was impressed, was impressed with the fabric cleaner too.


----------



## Jacko4575

sharrkey said:


> Been eyeing up the new wash pad myself so will be interested to hear how you get on with it, I'm currently using a mix of 3 Gyeon wash mitts and 2x cheon ones
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How did you get on with the wheel cleaner bud? I'm very tempted to put a big geyon order in if can find good offer this weekend.


----------



## AndyQash

Jacko4575 said:


> How did you get on with the wheel cleaner bud? I'm very tempted to put a big geyon order in if can find good offer this weekend.


Not used it yet, car went in for a coating check last week so was treated to a thorough decontamination.

Looking forward to seeing how it stands up against BH AutoWheel.


----------



## garage_dweller

Ordered these on 12th November from alibaba for a total of £9.71 including shipping









they're for applying tyre dressings. Delivered today which is pretty fast.

Just tried using it and I'm really pleased with them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

garage_dweller said:


> Ordered these on 12th November from alibaba for a total of £9.71 including shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're for applying tyre dressings. Delivered today which is pretty fast.
> 
> Just tried using it and I'm really pleased with them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bargain...and like you say, that is very quick delivery considering.


----------



## Bristle Hound

garage_dweller said:


> Ordered these on 12th November from alibaba for a total of £9.71 including shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're for applying tyre dressings. Delivered today which is pretty fast.
> 
> Just tried using it and I'm really pleased with them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Link?
:thumb:


----------



## garage_dweller

Bristle Hound said:


> Link?
> :thumb:


Not sure if this is from the seller I bought from but this is the same. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...79-0&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000017652307039"}

The one I bought was item number 8141960151931668

And if that link doesn't work search for 'Portable Makeup Brush O Shape Seal Stamp Foundation Powder Blush'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Won this on ebay. Chap had quite a few waxes some I should have bid more on.

Had this years ago and been wanting to grab it again since.


----------



## atbalfour

Availing of black Friday discounts at Ultimate Finish and County Detailing.

- Korrosol 5L
- Auto Wheel 5L
- BH air con bomb 
- Autoglanz Rebound 5L
- KKD Blizzard PH 5L
- More Gtechniq AP2 applicators
- Gyeon Wetcoat (for wheel use only)
- Dodo juice Supernatural leather cleaner (nothing beats it)
- Rupes course blue wool pad (to try)
- Meguiars supreme wheel brush (looking something very specific & couldn't find anything else) 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Sheriff

garage_dweller said:


> Ordered these on 12th November from alibaba for a total of £9.71 including shipping
> 
> they're for applying tyre dressings. Delivered today which is pretty fast.
> 
> Just tried using it and I'm really pleased with them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Do you have a link please? Can't find them!


----------



## PaulAT

Ordered a few things from County Detailing Supplies; TAC System Mystic Bubble shampoo 1L, AutoGlanz Microfibre Wash 1L, AutoGlanz Rebound 500ml (No 1L left) and HDD Panel Prep.

I’m not really needing much else but that won’t stop me from looking..!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

The Sheriff said:


> Do you have a link please? Can't find them!


The link in my post above works now but here you go https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001800765561.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkman

atbalfour said:


> Availing of black Friday discounts at Ultimate Finish and County Detailing.
> 
> - Korrosol 5L
> - Auto Wheel 5L
> - BH air con bomb
> - Autoglanz Rebound 5L
> - KKD Blizzard PH 5L
> - More Gtechniq AP2 applicators
> - Gyeon Wetcoat (for wheel use only)
> - Dodo juice Supernatural leather cleaner (nothing beats it)
> - Rupes course blue wool pad (to try)
> - Meguiars supreme wheel brush (looking something very specific & couldn't find anything else)
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


^^Nice list of products! Do County Detailing have a BF sale on or a code? TIA


----------



## Rappy

So far.....

Ultimate Finish
Dodo Juice, 5l of iFoam
Dodo Juice,1l of BTBM
Gtech, 5l of Citrus APC 
Megs Detailer, 3.7l of Last Touch


----------



## percymon

garage_dweller said:


> The link in my post above works now but here you go https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001800765561.html


Thanks, I'll give that a go :thumb:


----------



## sidewalkdances

Just ordered a Stoners Glass Tool and some Dooka VG glass cleaner from Elite Car Care. I do vape in my car so this is a great find - thanks to Matt @ Obsidian for the recommendation in one of his videos. 

The glass tool looks great as I really struggle with the rear screen in my 4 Series


----------



## PaulAT

Venkman said:


> ^^Nice list of products! Do County Detailing have a BF sale on or a code? TIA


All the prices have been cut already so no code required. Most of, if not all, items seem to have been cut by 15% with some a fair bit more.


----------



## minimadmotorman

Promised myself I wouldn't buy anything this Black Friday detailing related, however I've just bought the following:-

1L Garage Therapy One:V2 Car Shampoo
1L Garage Therapy One:Wheel Shampoo
1L Garage Therapy One:Snow Foam
1L Garage Therapy Zeroecon Shampoo
1L Garage Therapy Two:Quick Detailer
500ml Garage Therapy One:Tyre Serum
3 x 500ml Detailed Online Pulse Wheel Cleaner
500ml Detailed Online Sweet Shop Nano Sealant Spray
1L Detailed Online Purge Tyre and Rubber Cleaner

Oops!

Also bought some Ring & Blink goodies from Amazon


----------



## DetailedOnline

minimadmotorman said:


> Promised myself I wouldn't buy anything this Black Friday detailing related, however I've just bought the following:-
> 
> 1L Garage Therapy One:V2 Car Shampoo
> 1L Garage Therapy One:Wheel Shampoo
> 1L Garage Therapy One:Snow Foam
> 1L Garage Therapy Zeroecon Shampoo
> 1L Garage Therapy Two:Quick Detailer
> 500ml Garage Therapy One:Tyre Serum
> *3 x 500ml Detailed Online Pulse Wheel Cleaner
> 500ml Detailed Online Sweet Shop Nano Sealant Spray
> 1L Detailed Online Purge Tyre and Rubber Cleaner*
> 
> Oops!
> 
> Also bought some Ring & Blink goodies from Amazon


Thanks for the purchase :thumb:

The order should be with you tomorrow with Parcelforce.


----------



## Hede

This came today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

minimadmotorman said:


> Promised myself I wouldn't buy anything this Black Friday detailing related, however I've just bought the following:-
> 
> 1L Garage Therapy One:V2 Car Shampoo
> 1L Garage Therapy One:Wheel Shampoo
> 1L Garage Therapy One:Snow Foam
> 1L Garage Therapy Zeroecon Shampoo
> 1L Garage Therapy Two:Quick Detailer
> 500ml Garage Therapy One:Tyre Serum
> 3 x 500ml Detailed Online Pulse Wheel Cleaner
> 500ml Detailed Online Sweet Shop Nano Sealant Spray
> 1L Detailed Online Purge Tyre and Rubber Cleaner
> 
> Oops!
> 
> Also bought some Ring & Blink goodies from Amazon


Those are the garage therapy items I'm wanting to try. I have also used all 3 of the Detailed online products and found they all worked well.

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

DetailedOnline said:


> Thanks for the purchase :thumb:
> 
> The order should be with you tomorrow with Parcelforce.


Thank you!


----------



## percymon

Hede said:


> This came today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You win the prize for the biggest package this week :thumb:


----------



## idrobbo

Very quick delivery from MyCarCleaning, delivered within 24 hrs thanks.


----------



## roscopervis

Some new things to try and some things to replace what's used up.


----------



## Citromark

Picked up a few goodies from High definition detailing yesterday , 5ltrs each of Road rage , Grime zero and Ferrous iron , also a bottle of there Graphene Qd some Tac Systems glass cleaner , Alchemy brush set and a 500ml Kwazar sprayer to compare to a recent iK one I bought. Quite a saving too with the Black Friday discount too .

Mark


----------



## Imprezaworks

What kind of saving mate?. The road rage is supposed to be decent?


----------



## Citromark

Imprezaworks said:


> What kind of saving mate?. The road rage is supposed to be decent?


25% off HDD's own products which is a good saving . Very impressed with Road rage and also Grime zero .

Mark


----------



## Imprezaworks

Cheers Mark. Did have a mooch, 15 for 5 litres. Have you used auto foam as a comparison


----------



## Imprezaworks

Think I'm sold just on this video tbh


----------



## TakDetails

HDD RoadRage is ace I use it at 1:15 no effect to my LSP too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citromark

Imprezaworks said:


> Cheers Mark. Did have a mooch, 15 for 5 litres. Have you used auto foam as a comparison


I've used Autofoam and find Road rage is at least as good but through a pump sprayer..

Mark


----------



## pt1

Speedy delivery from car chem, cheers guys










Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Addicted ha ha. Was that on offer.


----------



## pt1

Yeah, all in the black friday sale

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM

One out of 3 BF orders arrived. Not sure when this is going to stop bouncing around the U.K. !! It did get within 20 miles yesterday morning but then started moving back northward 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Not detailing related but protection for the rubber on cars










Hopefully help prevent the drop windows from freezing plus other benefits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## percymon

Replacement set of wheel chinoolies, last ones lasted 2 years and these are a lot better, bigger diameter, denser fabric etc..


----------



## GSVHammer

Took advantage of the Mitchell And King 35% BF offer.

24x Work clothes 
24x Kensington Edgeless Clothes
1x Tyre
1x Trim
1x MF Applicator
Got a free bottle of MF Wash and 2 small samples of Spa Shampoo.

All new products for me to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

garage_dweller said:


> Ordered these on 12th November from alibaba for a total of £9.71 including shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're for applying tyre dressings. Delivered today which is pretty fast.
> 
> Just tried using it and I'm really pleased with them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How are you finding them ?

Tempted to try one out…


----------



## garage_dweller

Andyblue said:


> How are you finding them ?
> 
> Tempted to try one out…


Perfect, weathers been awful so only had a chance to try it out on one tyre using Adams VRT. Did a brilliant job of applying the product. I'm delighted with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

garage_dweller said:


> Perfect, weathers been awful so only had a chance to try it out on one tyre using Adams VRT. Did a brilliant job of applying the product. I'm delighted with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wether the brushes come from Alibaba or Carscope they certainly do an excellent job of applying a dressing, so much better than a bit of old sponge and I used that method for years.

If you are thinking about getting one/some, Andy then pull the trigger, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Rappy

AndyQash said:


> Wether the brushes come from Alibaba or Carscope they certainly do an excellent job of applying a dressing, so much better than a bit of old sponge and I used that method for years.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting one/some, Andy then pull the trigger, you won't be disappointed.


Have mine from Carscope & look forward to giving it a try :thumb:

Thanks again Andy.


----------



## sharrkey

Damaged Bf order from County Detailing arrived yesterday plus one of the products sent was wrong, replacement delivery arrived today. As always they provide 1st class service, and sort out issues without issue or question




























Replacement received today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GSVHammer

Clean Your Car BF order arrived today. Nice bag of free gifts as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane Webby

Citromark said:


> Picked up a few goodies from High definition detailing yesterday , 5ltrs each of Road rage , Grime zero and Ferrous iron , also a bottle of there Graphene Qd some Tac Systems glass cleaner , Alchemy brush set and a 500ml Kwazar sprayer to compare to a recent iK one I bought. Quite a saving too with the Black Friday discount too .
> 
> Mark


Thank you mark much appreciated buddy 👍


----------



## Shane Webby

Citromark said:


> 25% off HDD's own products which is a good saving . Very impressed with Road rage and also Grime zero .
> 
> Mark


Yes good saving to be add, glad your happy with Road Rage and Grime Zero.


----------



## Shane Webby

TakDetails said:


> HDD RoadRage is ace I use it at 1:15 no effect to my LSP too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you like it 👍


----------



## Coatings

The Rag Company had EE 350's 3 for $5 and cyclone wash pads for $5 each on black friday.

Not a fan of the company but their products are top notch.

30 EE and 12 wash pads










Couple things off of the A. Some Autofiber Saver applicators, 100x100mm applicator cloths and a stoners tool for the back windshield.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

Haven't been home for 2 weeks so I was welcomed with a few items I bought from the Black Friday sales

AVA Master P60 & MTM Mag-num 28 Foam Kit

Only issue I have the the fitting for the SG28 & PF22.2 are in 1/4" NPT and not BSP


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

50 autofiber saver applicators. They have the barrier in the middle to save on product. Down to almost half for black friday and some more work stuff brushes. These were also 40% off

Also some Autofiber interior scrub ninja's. They rate very well










I have tried around 15 different brands. Nothing nicer than these work stuff. Crazy how much bigger the 40mm is than the 30mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

Happy birthday to me!

My 7L Vyair DI vessel and 25L of resin.

I'm a happy man!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

olliewills said:


> Happy birthday to me!
> 
> My 7L Vyair DI vessel and 25L of resin.
> 
> I'm a happy man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Bet you are a happy man...I really must invest in a DI vessel.


----------



## olliewills

AndyQash said:


> Bet you are a happy man...I really must invest in a DI vessel.


I really feel like I've 'arrived' now and am a full-fledged detailing addict! I'm in France so I ordered 25L of resin to keep me going for a while. I'll be interested to see how it performs with my 100pm tap water doing a rinse or two a week on average.


----------



## Baba850r

Coatings said:


> 50 autofiber saver applicators. They have the barrier in the middle to save on product. Down to almost half for black friday and some more work stuff brushes. These were also 40% off
> 
> Also some Autofiber interior scrub ninja's. They rate very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried around 15 different brands. Nothing nicer than these work stuff. Crazy how much bigger the 40mm is than the 30mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you order these from buddy?Was it Uk?


----------



## Commander2874

olliewills said:


> Happy birthday to me!
> 
> My 7L Vyair DI vessel and 25L of resin.
> 
> I'm a happy man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I found them not that great tbh. Literally lasted 3 washes and o was informed I used too much water even though I used for the final rinse and about 30-50 seconds per wash.

I now just use spotless water

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

Baba850r said:


> Where did you order these from buddy?Was it Uk?


No it was US. Chicago auto pro's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baba850r

Coatings said:


> No it was US. Chicago auto pro's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah ok thanks.


----------



## olliewills

Commander2874 said:


> I found them not that great tbh. Literally lasted 3 washes and o was informed I used too much water even though I used for the final rinse and about 30-50 seconds per wash.


Huh, I'm interested to know more! Couple of questions if I may...

- What brand/size/shape vessel do you have?
- What brand/formulation of resin were you using?
- What is your water hardness(ppm)/PH?
- Do you know your water pressure/flow rate?
- How did you do your final rinse (spray pattern, open hose, filled a watering can, etc...)

I'm obviously hoping for a better experience than that but obviously time will tell. I'm trying to be fairly scientific (geeky!) about so I've got a flow meter on the outlet of the vessel which will keep a running total of how many liters I get before the resin starts to fail. I'll be keeping a regular sheck of my ppm/ph out of the vessel with dedicated meters. I also intend to use it only for final rinse and perhaps mixing screen wash concentrate.


----------



## Dannbodge

Some Bilt hamber rust treatments and some degreasers
All ready for the big clean of my "new" GTi


----------



## Bristle Hound

400ml bottle of Gyeon Cure & free Gyeon keyring :thumb:


----------



## Coatings

Some ceramic glass cleaner from griots. Will be able to add some protection with each cleaning.

Some "crinkle" MF glass towels. Empty bottles (love there sprayers). The were giving aa free $30 6 pack of there MF which everyone raves about so had to make th purchase? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st33ly

So a bit late in putting this up however its the first chance of me using the hose from CARSCOPE. Must admit as always the quality is superb. The hose is Super super easy to clean compared to the Kranzle hose so its a thumbs up. Only thing I would change is the end so it looks more aesthetic with the stainless coupler on it. But other than that its fantastic. The small applicator pads, tyre dressing brushes and microfibre towels are fantastic. Please please support this guy as his items are superb.














































Cheers

PLEASE SUPPORT CARSCOPE. Fantastic guy and brand.


----------



## Coatings

Last of the Black Friday purchases.










Love these wheel mitts so much I stocked up on them due to them being on a great sale, almost half off.

Makes wheel cleaning so much quicker. I use one per wheel.










Told myself no new pre foams and LSP's and have been mostly good.

Love BHAF and my understanding is Touch-Less better for winter grime (?). The Dream Maker is getting good reviews so figured why not.










Was going to buy Megs Hyper Wash but with BH US distributor having 31% off and all the great reviews I've read from you folks on DW decided this will be my wash for the next year (mixed in a few Reset washes)

Hope it's a winner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

My replacement AVA Master P60 came today. 
Like many have said can’t fault their customer service and the distribution company they use to manage their stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Bought a couple of new waxes.

Limited edition Dodo juice Hybrid.
Britemax Vantage.

Just put an order into County Detailing.

1 Litre Spritzer.
500ml Rebound.
1 Litre Tac Systems Mystic Bubble.

Nabbed 10% with a code so was £0 delivered


----------



## Coatings

To take to the spray and pay to dry what it missed. Also hope to touch car less in drying process.

Looked at Blo GT and BigBoi but figured the cordless aspect means i won't be lazy and use it more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Coatings said:


> To take to the spray and pay to dry what it missed. Also hope to touch car less in drying process.
> 
> Looked at Blo GT and BigBoi but figured the cordless aspect means i won't be lazy and use it more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Metrovac sidekick is very good and I use it to blue leaves away too!

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

Not so much what I've bought but what I've won. Entered the 3D CarCare Facebook competition that was advertised in the Manufacutures And Private Label Brands Thread

Ended up winning a 250ml bottle of ACA 510 & 520 polish, an air freshner, 3 mini bottle key rings and some stickers. Lovely prize. Thank you very much.


----------



## Coatings

Commander2874 said:


> Metrovac sidekick is very good and I use it to blue leaves away too!
> 
> Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


Have a sidekick and works well to dry a whole coated car. Sealants and waxes not so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Coatings said:


> Have a sidekick and works well to dry a whole coated car. Sealants and waxes not so much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I picked up a portable leaf blower and on my car which isn't coated (various waxes and sealants) I still had to get the drying towel out so took it back.

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

Kenan said:


> I picked up a portable leaf blower and on my car which isn't coated (various waxes and sealants) I still had to get the drying towel out so took it back.
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


Yeah unless it's really powerful blower or fresh LSP It won't really touch it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

10x 500gsm edgeless MF from becauseRacecar box @£1 each, seem really decent quality



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bristle Hound

From Aliexpress :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Bristle Hound said:


> From Aliexpress :thumb:


What's it like ordering from there ? Never used / done so…

Fancy trying one of those applicator, especially at those prices


----------



## Walesy.

sharrkey said:


> 10x 500gsm edgeless MF from becauseRacecar box @£1 each, seem really decent quality


Ordered some last night..thanks for the tip buddy! Was needing some more,.


----------



## Walesy.

Andyblue said:


> What's it like ordering from there ? Never used / done so…
> 
> Fancy trying one of those applicator, especially at those prices


Easy mate been using Ali for years. I ordered these also, they arrived yesterday..must say I am impressed,


----------



## garage_dweller

Andyblue said:


> What's it like ordering from there ? Never used / done so…
> 
> Fancy trying one of those applicator, especially at those prices


Very simple, just like ordering from eBay once you find what you want and add the discounts that pop up

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveW

This got delivered yesterday, not had chance to use it yet.....










Didn't buy it for the dogs :lol:

Didn't actually buy it for the car either, but I'll give it a try. I'm sure it'll be good for the difficult to get areas, but I think it would take too long to do the whole car with it.

I bought it for blowing the water out of hard to reach areas on the motorbikes, which I think it will be perfect for


----------



## Coatings

SteveW said:


> This got delivered yesterday, not had chance to use it yet.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't buy it for the dogs :lol:
> 
> Didn't actually buy it for the car either, but I'll give it a try. I'm sure it'll be good for the difficult to get areas, but I think it would take too long to do the whole car with it.
> 
> I bought it for blowing the water out of hard to reach areas on the motorbikes, which I think it will be perfect for


If your car is coated you should be pleasantly surprised. I could dry my whole car 90-95% with a MetroVac SideKick when it was coated with CQUK3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveW

Coatings said:


> If your car is coated you should be pleasantly surprised. I could dry my whole car 90-95% with a MetroVac SideKick when it was coated with CQUK3
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't manage to make enough time to give the cars their winter waxing, and now it's too cold really so will have to wait until spring now - but I do put AG Polar Seal on every three or four weeks and that does a pretty good job.

Been "drying" the cars with an open hose, and that works brilliantly for the first couple of weeks after Polar Seal, the third week is a little more difficult.

I'll give the blower a try on the car anyway, might as well now I've got it


----------



## GSVHammer

Just noticed Shop N Shine have 50% off on Britemax products. So I have ordered.

Vanatge Paste Wax (been wanting to try this for a few years)
Blackmax. Used before nice prewax cleaner and good base for waxes.
Trimmax. Used before nice if you have faded trim really darkens it
Spray N Shine QD. Not used this before.
Ordered some masking tape as well.


----------



## olliewills

Bought for me as a birthday/Christmas present but I think it still counts.....

20m Qwashers PW hose with 1/4 terminations and karcher probes

MTM Hydro SGS35 PW trigger from In2detailing also with a 450mm angled lance and nozzle set.

A few Klin washpads and waffle glass cloths also from In2Detailing (no pics)























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guz

Received a package from the Gyeon rep right before Christmas for the new Evo coatings.

Christmas Arrived Early - @GYEON EVO Coatings Unboxing


----------



## toni

Bristle Hound said:


> From Aliexpress :thumb:


Got a link? Couldn't find them on there


----------



## 66Cobra

toni said:


> Got a link? Couldn't find them on there


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...-1;0.99;-1;[email protected];GBP;search-mainSearch

:thumb:


----------



## galamaa

The Guz said:


> Received a package from the Gyeon rep right before Christmas for the new Evo coatings.
> 
> Christmas Arrived Early - @GYEON EVO Coatings Unboxing


Guz, give us cancoat feedback. Is it same easy, like last one, how is about shine vs old model.


----------



## Venkman

Delivery of microfibres from Paragon. Requested no labels, which was really handy. The EcoWipes 250gsm come with tags making me think they buy these in (quality still great) and easily removed using stitch removal tool. All 40*40cm.

Fast delivery and great pricing as usual.

Premium microfibre 300gsm (red).

Waffle cloths 300gsm (blue).

Optical quality glass cloths 320gsm (white).

Fishscale glass cloths 300gsm (blue).

EcoWipe general purpose microfibre 250gsm (pink).


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

It's like Christmas Day for me. Got some money for Christmas and purchased some detailing goodies.

My stocking filler order from Shop N Shine.

Britemax Vantage Wax
Britemax BlackMax
Britemax TrimMax
Britemax Spray N Shine QD
Some 3M tape in various widths.










Then the main event from In2detaling. A set of Wheel Woolies with soft grip handles and a Vertool Nano Pro Polisher.



> *Technical Specifications*
> 
> Action / Orbit: Rotary, 3mm & 12mm random orbital
> Backing Plate: 1" & 2"
> Speed: 2000 - 5000 OPM
> Voltage: 10.8v (Battery) / 12v (Mains)
> Battery: 2500mAh
> Weight: 650g (Bare Machine) / 800g (With Battery)
> 
> *Box Contents*
> 
> Vertool Nano Pro Polisher
> Carry Case
> 2x 2500mAh Batteries
> Mains Power Unit
> Battery Charger
> 1" & 2" Backing Plates
> 1" & 2" Polishing Pad Set
> 30mm & 70mm Extension Bar
> 3mm & 12mm Orbital Adapters
> Soft Brush Head






























Comes with 2 batteries, battery charger and a mains adaptor so you can still use the polisher if the batteries are flat. It's rotary, 3mm and 12mm throw.
1 inch and 2 inch backing plates. 3 extension bars and a leather brush. Various pads in 1 and 2 inch.



























I like the analogue speed control and the LED on each side of the polisher. The 3mm and 12mm adapters sit under the shroud so will not touch the car. The shroud is made of metal so I will put some black electrical tape on it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

Brush fitted










Mains adapter










All the bits.










Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Tidy. Assume you bought direct from britemax?. Used them a few times and the service and prices are great.

Have got vantage but not tried it yet.


----------



## GSVHammer

Imprezaworks said:


> Tidy. Assume you bought direct from britemax?. Used them a few times and the service and prices are great.
> 
> Have got vantage but not tried it yet.


No mate, second sentance says Shop N Shine order. A few places are selling Britemax products with up to 50% off at the moment. I think the offer finishes shortly.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Ah read fail.


----------



## The Cueball

Jeez, are Britemax still a thing… I had/used their whole range at one point…

That spray is really good :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer

The Cueball said:


> Jeez, are Britemax still a thing… I had/used their whole range at one point…
> 
> That spray is really good :thumb:


Yes they are Cueball. I'm still a wax guy at the moment as I enjoy using them. I'm getting a bit older and my body lets me know now when I've been out detailing a car all day.

May be 2022 I'll try out Cancoat Evo or SiRamik Lustrous Plus Graphene Spray Sealant as my winter detail but spring summer is all about the wax for me.


----------



## malvern_man

These have just arrived from Aliexpress.


----------



## Imprezaworks

How much were they mate


----------



## malvern_man

Imprezaworks said:


> How much were they mate


£14.25 all in.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Are they all soft or varied in stiffness


----------



## malvern_man

Imprezaworks said:


> Are they all soft or varied in stiffness


They are all ultra soft, a set consists of one large brush and one small so I got 2 sets hence 4 brushes.


----------



## Imprezaworks

I looked at Ali a while back. Got confused and never returned ha ha. Did they take long to arrive.


----------



## malvern_man

Imprezaworks said:


> I looked at Ali a while back. Got confused and never returned ha ha. Did they take long to arrive.


Ordered on December 16th and arrived yesterday.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002344936084.html?spm=a2g0o.9042311.0.0.22644c4dnXdrF6


----------



## Rappy

My mate has gifted me his bottle of SiRamik - Lustrous Plus Graphene Spray Sealant.

Sitting pride of place with a sea of PA & Rupes products


----------



## sharrkey

Rappy said:


> My mate has gifted me his bottle of SiRamik - Lustrous Plus Graphene Spray Sealant.
> 
> Sitting pride of place with a sea of PA & Rupes products


You gonna love it, Pa will get kicked to the side 
Is it the stronger batch that you have ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy

sharrkey said:


> You gonna love it, Pa will get kicked to the side
> Is it the stronger batch that you have ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes it is :thumb:

Been talking to Russ the last few days & have lots of info on the product.

I know you were trying light ceramics before. Now you are using graphene, are you planning top? Or await a drop off in performance?


----------



## Andyblue

Rappy said:


> My mate has gifted me his bottle of SiRamik - Lustrous Plus Graphene Spray Sealant.
> 
> Sitting pride of place with a sea of PA & Rupes products


Wish I had mates like that, very generous :thumb:

Most of mine goes to my mates to help them out 

Let us know what you think of it …


----------



## Rappy

Andyblue said:


> Wish I had mates like that, very generous :thumb:
> 
> Most of mine goes to my mates to help them out
> 
> Let us know what you think of it …


Will do :thumb:

The first cars to trial will be his & my daughters


----------



## sharrkey

Rappy said:


> Yes it is :thumb:
> 
> Been talking to Russ the last few days & have lots of info on the product.
> 
> I know you were trying light ceramics before. Now you are using graphene, are you planning top? Or await a drop off in performance?


I'm sold on Carpro Cquartz 3.0 U.K. so those panels not currently coated in it will be in the spring/summer. Lustrous has been performing so well on the few panels I've tested it on I decided to get it on my bonnet and will top the rest of the car with it once all finally coated in cquartz 3.0. 
My days of being a serial whore topper are gone, when you find something that's works for you, looks, Performance, self cleaning & durability then there's no need to keep topping. 
Good wash routine & decon is all that's then needed going forward, well that's my thoughts 

Took this picture today of Carpro Cquartz U.K. on my roof and not topped with anything.










Only ceramic light I'll be using will be cancoat on my alloys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy

For me that is exactly what Lustrous will be used for. No need for Cancoat/ Carpro Lite

I did check with Russ & he said perfect for wheels too!

I now half my new half way house :thumb:

Will still be using PA, Lustrous & fully blown ceramics. But half tempted to try Lustrous graphene coat in place of a full fat ceramic


----------



## malvern_man

These arrived yesterday from AliExpress.

The brushes were £1.56 for a bag of 5 various sizes, I bought a couple of bags, they'll be ok for engine bay cleaning.

The microfiber towels were 1 pence each ( yes 1 penny ), at that price I ordered 15 green, 15 purple and 15 blue. They look pretty good quality and are 30x30cm, they'll get used for engine bay cleaning, interior cleaning and the more grubby jobs such as under the car sills etc.

Ordered on December 14th arrived January 4th.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Mad. Is that delivered


----------



## pt1

1p... That is brilliant 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## malvern_man

Imprezaworks said:


> Mad. Is that delivered


The total was £11.69 with delivery ( I actually bought 16 of each ) which actually works out at around 24 pence per towel. So, the delivery was more than the price of the towels :lol:

The brushes were £4.98 delivered, that was for 2 sets of 5 brushes, so 10 brushes in total.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Result.


----------



## sharrkey

£9.90 Cancoat, bag of sweeties and air freshener, needed some pump sprayers plus I do like the Mf included in the cancoat box 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imprezaworks

No sweats for me. Rip off.


----------



## Carlos Fandango

McLaren car was paste kit from eBay £9.99 delivered. Kit contains 200ml of cleaner wax and 200ml of carnauba wax so it was a bargain .


----------



## PaulAT

Ordered Monday afternoon/evening and delivered Wednesday. Greet service from Prestige Car Care.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis

malvern_man said:


> These arrived yesterday from AliExpress.
> 
> The brushes were £1.56 for a bag of 5 various sizes, I bought a couple of bags, they'll be ok for engine bay cleaning.
> 
> The microfiber towels were 1 pence each ( yes 1 penny ), at that price I ordered 15 green, 15 purple and 15 blue. They look pretty good quality and are 30x30cm, they'll get used for engine bay cleaning, interior cleaning and the more grubby jobs such as under the car sills etc.
> 
> Ordered on December 14th arrived January 4th.


I saw and got some of those towels - don't think much of them but there's always plenty of mucky jobs.


----------



## atbalfour

roscopervis said:


> I saw and got some of those towels - don't think much of them but there's always plenty of mucky jobs.


Great for product testing on scrap panels... Use and chuck!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Just bought this 50ml Nanolex Si3D for the recent Cooper S purchase.

Great price and qk delivery from Detailed Clean.


----------



## roscopervis

atbalfour said:


> Great for product testing on scrap panels... Use and chuck!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Perfect for those. Just need to get some scrap panels…and to get the good lady to come around to the idea of having scrap panels in "her" garden!


----------



## atbalfour

roscopervis said:


> Perfect for those. Just need to get some scrap panels…and to get the good lady to come around to the idea of having scrap panels in "her" garden!


Best not to consult.. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis

atbalfour said:


> Best not to consult..
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I use moving panels. I'm also an animal magician.


----------



## pt1

Great service from high definition detail 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Just bought some hdd road rage from them, get it this week.


----------



## atbalfour

pt1 said:


> Great service from high definition detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Good product. Decent durability and lovely slick feel.

Benefits massively from a 2nd coat and application in warmer temps though as 10% Sio2.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

Just received my Carscope order.

Colour coded premium 25 & 40 degree spray nozzles.
Stainless Steel Pressure Washer Wand
Tyre dressing brush
Wheel and Tyre Towel

The lance and nozzles look very good quality 










The lance and nozzles look like they were made to for my Nilfisk 135 pressure washer.










Not cheap but I don't expect that I will have to replace them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Don't really buy much stuff now as we just mainly do film. Tends to be a trip to Halfords if we need anything. We don't even wash cars now as they are brand new we just use ONR for a rinsles wash and clay barring.


----------



## sharrkey

GSVHammer said:


> Just received my Carscope order.
> 
> Colour coded premium 25 & 40 degree spray nozzles.
> Stainless Steel Pressure Washer Wand
> Tyre dressing brush
> Wheel and Tyre Towel
> 
> The lance and nozzles look very good quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lance and nozzles look like they were made to for my Nilfisk 135 pressure washer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not cheap but I don't expect that I will have to replace them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nozzles are fantastic quality and have both but found myself going back to my white basic spray nozzles for some reason  think they just didn't remove the foam or rinse as well.

Blind bought these Detailers United application blocks from Amazon that arrived today, have a plastic inner like Autofiber to save on coating soak. Think they are a bit big imo, probably use them to coat the wife's alloys now

Cheap thou @£7.99 for 6










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prestige car care shop

PaulAT said:


> Ordered Monday afternoon/evening and delivered Wednesday. Greet service from Prestige Car Care.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for stopping by :thumb::buffer:


----------



## Carscope

GSVHammer said:


> Just received my Carscope order.
> 
> Colour coded premium 25 & 40 degree spray nozzles.
> Stainless Steel Pressure Washer Wand
> Tyre dressing brush
> Wheel and Tyre Towel
> 
> The lance and nozzles look very good quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lance and nozzles look like they were made to for my Nilfisk 135 pressure washer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not cheap but I don't expect that I will have to replace them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Walesy.

Finally tracked down one of these to try. Heard good things


----------



## Citromark

Had a trip over to High Definition Detailing for 4ltrs of Tac Systems Mystic Bubbles , wouldn't be without this :thumb:

Mark


----------



## atbalfour

Walesy. said:


> Finally tracked down one of these to try. Heard good things


Wheel mitts are excellent so I'm sure the bigger versions are good too.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

There was a chap on here selling quite a few bits from work stuff. Will try and track him down and see if he has a mitt ha ha


----------



## Walesy.

atbalfour said:


> Wheel mitts are excellent so I'm sure the bigger versions are good too.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I have the Squall brush from WS too. That's a got bit of kit bud.

Thinks of these for the wheels tbh


----------



## Bristle Hound

Walesy. said:


> Finally tracked down one of these to try. Heard good things


Link? :thumb:


----------



## Walesy.

Bristle Hound said:


> Link? :thumb:


Here you go mate
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/403367203618


----------



## sharrkey

Foam cannon for brake buster, £14 on Amazon 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> Foam cannon for brake buster, £14 on Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Buy a pump sprayer you nut!!!! Far more economical 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Walesy. said:


> I have the Squall brush from WS too. That's a got bit of kit bud.
> 
> Thinks of these for the wheels tbh


Roughly how wide is the brush? Does it have one of those plastic or rubber tips?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Anyone bought a decent 2 litre spray bottle for pre wash recently?


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> Buy a pump sprayer you nut!!!! Far more economical
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Ahh it was a impulse buy at £14 couldn't help myself, but yeh kinda waste BB with that, I'll probably try it with blizzard 1st and then maybe just for blizzard force. 
Will eventually get a IK pro foamer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Walesy.

atbalfour said:


> Roughly how wide is the brush? Does it have one of those plastic or rubber tips?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Not sure bud, I will get some measurements over the next few days and PM you mate. Of the brush that is, nothing pervy..:lol::lol::lol:

No, the tip is fully covered in the material mate, no plastic or rubber tips. I avoid that too, did some damage to an old wheel with one of those


----------



## atbalfour

Walesy. said:


> Not sure bud, I will get some measurements over the next few days and PM you mate. Of the brush that is, nothing pervy..
> 
> No, the tip is fully covered in the material mate, no plastic or rubber tips. I avoid that too, did some damage to an old wheel with one of those


Cheers boss 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

sharrkey said:


> Ahh it was a impulse buy at £14 couldn't help myself, but yeh kinda waste BB with that, I'll probably try it with blizzard 1st and then maybe just for blizzard force.
> Will eventually get a IK pro foamer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love the IK foam pro 12 for BHAF and will probably get one for Ammo Frothe. Easier and less over all pumping and love that i can use a tire inflator in it.

I don't like foaming BB as i didn't like it's lubricity. Neat concentration it's the best wheel cleaner for maintained wheels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Coatings said:


> Love the IK foam pro 12 for BHAF and will probably get one for Ammo Frothe. Easier and less over all pumping and love that i can use a tire inflator in it.
> 
> I don't like foaming BB as i didn't like it's lubricity. Neat concentration it's the best wheel cleaner for maintained wheels.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neat I was using about 1ltr for 4 alloys so I've now diluted it 50/50 to go a little further, tbh I only use it to help stop my discs going rusty and ruining finish once clean. I still contact wash the alloys with gt wheel shampoo for a good clean, BB for me does a better job than what Bh Atom Mac ever did.

IK foamer will need to be a next purchase for me, don't know why I keep putting it off lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imprezaworks

I was offered an ik foamer 2 iirc. I assumed it was just for foaming and wasn't very good?


----------



## sharrkey

Imprezaworks said:


> I was offered an ik foamer 2 iirc. I assumed it was just for foaming and wasn't very good?


Would probably take a while to do a whole car with it, but I'm just looking one for alloys to foam. New one has a air pressure attachment rather than constantly pumping

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Imprezaworks said:


> Anyone bought a decent 2 litre spray bottle for pre wash recently?


I brought a ik foamer a few month ago, really good bit of kit. I just use it for wheel arches and alloys though, would take ages to do a full car

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Yeah it was the foamer 1.5

Just want a good normal type. Have a mooch later or something


----------



## pt1

Imprezaworks said:


> Yeah it was the foamer 1.5
> 
> Just want a good normal type. Have a mooch later or something


I have a few generic 2L ones,even got a 5L pump sprayer somewhere, had them years, great for citrus pre wash etc

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Black Shed

Bilt Hamber Touch-On arrived today. 

Tomorrow’s job is give my daily driver it’s weekly Touchless wash and then try the Touch-On. Hopefully it will add something to the dying LSP that was applied at the end of September to try to get through until the weather improves to get a proper coat of something more durable.


----------



## Imprezaworks

pt1 said:


> I have a few generic 2L ones,even got a 5L pump sprayer somewhere, had them years, great for citrus pre wash etc
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Just returned a spears and Jackson one. Was crap. Pressure lasted mot very long and took an age to get there. Maybe faulty?!?. Had a few cheap ones and all been the same. Unless it's me lol.


----------



## sharrkey

I do love Black when clean  short lived thou 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Big Black Shed

Touch-Less prewash, followed by AutoWash. Then Touch-On applied through a cheap snow foam lance. 

Really, really impressed with the Touch-On. Quite good beading, water sheeted off leaving only a small amount of water for a quick hand dry. 

It’s not detailed in any shape or form, but as a quick “get the salt spray off and give it a bit of shine” it’s very, very good. The paint feels slick to touch, so I’ll see how well it works at keeping the dirt off, or at least making it easier to clean next time.


----------



## sharrkey

Bought these a while back and gonna try out tomorrow, derma on steering wheel & hydra on tyres after they get a good decon and remove the terrible finish wetcoat has left.










Will have the new Ik pro foamer + from clean & shiny delivered tomorrow also










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey

Wish I'd got one of these sooner, video shows 30ml gt wheel shampoo & 970 water with grey foam attachment














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garage_dweller

Does the IK Foamer need to be pumped constantly?


----------



## sharrkey

garage_dweller said:


> Does the IK Foamer need to be pumped constantly?


Manual Pump for pressure or attach to air compressor (new feature)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## malvern_man

This arrived today.


----------



## olliewills

malvern_man said:


> This arrived today.


I've the SGS35, very well made piece of kit. You'll be very pleased!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## weedougall78

Had these delivered Friday, just waiting for a decent day to use them now


----------



## Carscope

weedougall78 said:


> Had these delivered Friday, just waiting for a decent day to use them now


Enjoy!


----------



## nbray67

*Carpro ECH2o*

1ltr of Carpro ECH2o after a couple of lads on here, Adam (atbalfour) being one of them, said it was a nice product and can be used as a QD with great gloss and as a Waterless Wash product which was my main reason for buying so I can give the Mini a quick wipe down rather than a full wash.

Bought from Roll Up and Shine who are literally 30mins from me and I wasn't aware so I popped in and collected it to save on the postage.
£16.95 x 1ltr whereas others are pitching it at £13+ for 500ml.


----------



## alfajim

Clean and shiny sent me sonax ceramic spray and ceramic shampoo. Great service.


----------



## garage_dweller

nbray67 said:


> 1ltr of Carpro ECH2o after a couple of lads on here, Adam (atbalfour) being one of them, said it was a nice product and can be used as a QD with great gloss and as a Waterless Wash product which was my main reason for buying so I can give the Mini a quick wipe down rather than a full wash.
> 
> Bought from Roll Up and Shine who are literally 30mins from me and I wasn't aware so I popped in and collected it to save on the postage.
> £16.95 x 1ltr whereas others are pitching it at £13+ for 500ml.


Good choice, it's a fantastic product

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Amazing and versatile product.. You'll love it. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Newer Version SiRAMIK Lustrous + & SiRAMIK Drying Aid to Test out










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crxftyyy

sharrkey said:


> Newer Version SiRAMIK Lustrous + & SiRAMIK Drying Aid to Test out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Be interested to see how you get on, SiRamik always caught my eye

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

nbray67 said:


> 1ltr of Carpro ECH2o after a couple of lads on here, Adam (atbalfour) being one of them, said it was a nice product and can be used as a QD with great gloss and as a Waterless Wash product which was my main reason for buying so I can give the Mini a quick wipe down rather than a full wash.
> 
> Bought from Roll Up and Shine who are literally 30mins from me and I wasn't aware so I popped in and collected it to save on the postage.
> £16.95 x 1ltr whereas others are pitching it at £13+ for 500ml.


If your into rinseless it's great for that. Just don't mix to heavy or it will streak. Love it for a gloss enhancing QD…… not so much as waterless. For me on my paint too streaky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Coatings said:


> If your into rinseless it's great for that. Just don't mix to heavy or it will streak. Love it for a gloss enhancing QD…… not so much as waterless. For me on my paint too streaky
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not a fan of rinseless in all honesty, trust issues when it comes to wiping down the dirt on the panels. :lol:

But....it's for the rinseless that I've bought it, along with using as a QD from time to time due to it's versatility. 30ml to 470ml water is what I'll be using it as for rinseless.
The Mini only has light dirt on it from when we nip out to the shops etc...and it's for this type of dirt I'm aiming to keep on top of.

Longer journeys/times before cleaning, it'll be the usual 2BM.


----------



## Coatings

nbray67 said:


> I'm not a fan of rinseless in all honesty, trust issues when it comes to wiping down the dirt on the panels. :lol:
> 
> But....it's for the rinseless that I've bought it, along with using as a QD from time to time due to it's versatility. 30ml to 470ml water is what I'll be using it as for rinseless.
> The Mini only has light dirt on it from when we nip out to the shops etc...and it's for this type of dirt I'm aiming to keep on top of.
> 
> Longer journeys/times before cleaning, it'll be the usual 2BM.


I was afraid at first but i now like rinseless's. The trick is to use alot of Micro fiber towels and only one pass per side.

As your wiping across panel hold towel between thumb and fore finger and roll hand as you are crossing panel essentially turning your hand from facing the panel to facing away. This rolling motion pulls the dirty part of the towel away from the paint as you are wiping.

It's funny to see the different emphasis on washes in the UK and the states.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225

Didn't actually buy anything but got a freebie. My mum went and had some tyres put on her car, ended up with some Falkens. Which I've never found to be too bad.

Anyway, the fitter came out whilst she was getting in her car and handed her these as a promotional thing. I'm sure I'll make use of them even if it's on someone else's car! haha


----------



## Imprezaworks

Kind offer.


----------



## The Cueball

Sexytime...






:lol:


----------



## Rappy

The Cueball said:


> Sexytime...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


:lol::lol:

Thanks for that 

Made my w-end :lol:

Pure bike porn!!


----------



## Imprezaworks

Won a 500ml bottle of EZ Vodoo to try.

Bought some Tripple polish yesterday.


----------



## mike41

A few bits n pieces from In2detailing and Carchem









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

I've got the car chem products. Find them both very good.

Can't go wrong with gt stuff


----------



## mike41

Imprezaworks said:


> I've got the car chem products. Find them both very good.
> 
> Can't go wrong with gt stuff


I like Carchems stuff, used it for a few years now, been hearing a lot of good things about GT so thought I'd give them a go. :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

Some Feynlab Pure Rinseless










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GSVHammer

Order from In2detailing. 20hrs from order to taking delivery. A pity they missed part of my order. Hopefully the missing adapter for the polishing cone's will be here tomorrow. Not that I'm in a rush for it.

Anyway first GT Therapy products to try. Decon and Wheel Shampoo. IK foamer for the wheel shampoo. TAC Systems Anti-Fog, Koch Chemie Protector Wax.
Bought the 5L shampoo as it's just over double the price of the 1L bottles but you get 5x the product.

They should last me awhile and make the job of cleaning easier. Have some different waxes to try so may not leave them on as long as normal. Also the family cars will be queuing up for a clean shortly. Anything that makes the process quicker is a bonus.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakey85

GSVHammer said:


> Order from In2detailing. 20hrs from order to taking delivery. A pity they missed part of my order. Hopefully the missing adapter for the polishing cone's will be here tomorrow. Not that I'm in a rush for it.
> 
> Anyway first GT Therapy products to try. Decon and Wheel Shampoo. IK foamer for the wheel shampoo. TAC Systems Anti-Fog, Koch Chemie Protector Wax.
> Bought the 5L shampoo as it's just over double the price of the 1L bottles but you get 5x the product.
> 
> They should last me awhile and make the job of cleaning easier. Have some different waxes to try so may not leave them on as long as normal. Also the family cars will be queuing up for a clean shortly. Anything that makes the process quicker is a bonus.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the order, and apologies the adaptor was missed. I have to take the blame for this one as I packed this order :wall:
It was shipped today and should be there in the next day or two.

Imran


----------



## GSVHammer

shakey85 said:


> Thank you for the order, and apologies the adaptor was missed. I have to take the blame for this one as I packed this order :wall:
> It was shipped today and should be there in the next day or two.
> 
> Imran


No problem these things happen, rectified without any drama. Weather is looking poor for awhile anyway.


----------



## 121DOM

New motor inbound so a couple of bits I didn't really need but seemed like a reasonable excuse !!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM

Another one arrived today. A big thanks to the guys in Germany. I wanted to get their new Fabric Coat Spritz as it looked perfect for the new car. The PA french distributor didn't reply to quite a few emails having even tried different sending address. One mail to Germany and they replied we'll open up the delivery destinations for you. Ordered on Tuesday and here today. Roll on tomorrow as the Chef says I have all day to play










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Dooka having a £1 each clear out of bucket stickers, couldn't resist 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SarahAnn

mike41 said:


> A few bits n pieces from In2detailing and Carchem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


I have a few carchem products and really like them. I bought the bigger bottle of glass cleaner on one of their Christmas offers and it's lasting aaaaaaageeeeessssss. I don't think I will ever need another bottle.

I'm a sucker for nice packaging and I really like the look of the Garage Therapy stuff. Very smart. I might have to find them online and investigate :thumb:


----------



## mike41

SarahAnn said:


> I have a few carchem products and really like them. I bought the bigger bottle of glass cleaner on one of their Christmas offers and it's lasting aaaaaaageeeeessssss. I don't think I will ever need another bottle.
> 
> I'm a sucker for nice packaging and I really like the look of the Garage Therapy stuff. Very smart. I might have to find them online and investigate :thumb:


There's loads of videos/ reviews on YouTube, thats where I first became aware of GT. Looks really good stuff, I'm looking forward to getting out and trying it for myself, cars badly needing a clean but it wont be this weekend unfortunately due to the weather.


----------



## vsideboy

Autoglym snow foam gun yesterday

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cobra

*Few Bits for my Birthday*

Thought I would treat myself to a few bit's from Elite Car Care as a Birthday present to myself. Arrived today..


----------



## vsideboy

I got one of the IK Foamers last year, was very useful when I had the wheels off and was decontaminating and wet sanding the old overspray off the insides of them all. 

They're not very heavy though so probably carrying will be easier than wheeling it around mate :lol:


----------



## 66Cobra

vsideboy said:


> I got one of the IK Foamers last year, was very useful when I had the wheels off and was decontaminating and wet sanding the old overspray off the insides of them all.
> 
> They're not very heavy though so probably carrying will be easier than wheeling it around mate :lol:


I was thinking it was a bit on the large size.....:thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

Few items for me & buddy on forum



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy

A good selection there Sharrkey, of CarPro goodies :thumb:

The CarPro glass mitt looks interesting!


----------



## nbray67

Great to meet Nick at Excel Detailing just down the road from me.

MJJC Pro V2 Lance
5ltrs of BH Touchless

He threw in a 30ml sachet of BH Touch-On to try after we'd spoken about my previous experiences with spray on/rinse off style products.










Sent from my SM-G398FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Looked and they didnt have the kranzle one in stock. Was, a bit tempted....


----------



## 121DOM

Rappy said:


> A good selection there Sharrkey, of CarPro goodies :thumb:
> 
> The CarPro glass mitt looks interesting!


I'd be interested in your view of the dabdab mitt to as well as feedback on the glass mitt. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Just ordered via PWPUK on Amazon.

A nice new shiny MTM SGS35 stubby gun with stainless fittings.


----------



## olliewills

nbray67 said:


> Just ordered via PWPUK on Amazon.
> 
> A nice new shiny MTM SGS35 stubby gun with stainless fittings.


I got one of these for Xmas and I'm already in love with it! Combined with a 20m rubber hose it has completely changed the experience of cleaning the car, probably more than any other products combined.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

This little lot arrived today, my first try of carpro stuff not related to glass!

I also have a bottle of Lustrous and some other bits waiting for me back in the UK, kindly received on my behalf by another DW member!
















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

olliewills said:


> This little lot arrived today, my first try of carpro stuff not related to glass!
> 
> I also have a bottle of Lustrous and some other bits waiting for me back in the UK, kindly received on my behalf by another DW member!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You're going to love Reset and Perl is a very versatile product, gives a lovely finish on tyres and plastics for that matter.


----------



## Steveing99

Arriving tomorrow see if any good


----------



## olliewills

AndyQash said:


> You're going to love Reset and Perl is a very versatile product, gives a lovely finish on tyres and plastics for that matter.


Honestly I'm a BH autowash user for maintenance washes and I don't see that changing but I decided to try reset as a pre-correction shampoo for a really strong wash. If it ends up being better than BHAW in general then great, but that's not what I'm expecting from it so I won't be concerned if it isn't.

I'm interested to try perl as I've previously used things like solution finish, Z16 and 303 protectant on plastics and rubber, all of which I think are good products. The perl purchase was purely to try something new, didn't need it as I already have bottles of the other 3 on the shelf!

I needed the tarX as I've run out of tar remover and fancied a change from the AutoGlym I had been using.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Infinity Wax Mystery Box wanted it for the Wax off shampoo & Wheel shampoo to try

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nbray67

sharrkey said:


> Infinity Wax Mystery Box wanted it for the Wax off shampoo & Wheel shampoo to try
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Virtually the same products in my box.

As I have the same but what's the yellow scrubby thing for 
And is that an Ice Scraper?


----------



## sharrkey

nbray67 said:


> Virtually the same products in my box.
> 
> As I have the same but what's the yellow scrubby thing for
> And is that an Ice Scraper?


Yellow scrubber is for the leather cleaner, aye bloody ice scraper no fecking way I'll be using it! In-laws can have it lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kam09

First detailing products bought for first time in like 3 years!
Great service from clean and shiny


----------



## [email protected]

A Massive Thanks….in2detailing….…fab delivery again… dipping my toes in with my 1st rotary……1st task for it…is cleaning my upvc double glazing…��….can't wait to try new pads……Road Rage in pump sprayer??Pre wash…??before BHP,AF…I'm new here and on a learning curve be kind….��


----------



## Imprezaworks

Use Road Rage in a pump sprayer. Depending on how dirty the car is I used 200ml in a 2 litre sprayer on a very dirty car. Left to dwell for 10mins and was amazed by how ell it cleaned.

I had an alert off in2detailing ref road rage but got sold mega quick ha ha.


----------



## nbray67

nbray67 said:


> Just ordered via PWPUK on Amazon.
> 
> A nice new shiny MTM SGS35 stubby gun with stainless fittings.


Arrived today, again, outstanding service from PWPUK.

This SGS35 though, man, it feels like quality in your hands I must say.
Way nicer than my trusty cheaper PWUK stubby gun that it's replacing.
Pity the weather has put paid to trying it out this weekend.

Better get a sales thread up for some gear I need to move on to pay for these recent upgrades!!

Sent from my SM-G398FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Whats for sale Neil......


----------



## [email protected]

Big thanks for this bud...apologies...I'm new here so finding my way through this maze of info..I've got 2 pump sprayers so thinking before BHPAF...many thanks again...Imprezaworks


----------



## [email protected]

Big thanks for this bud...apologies...I'm new here so finding my way through this maze of info..I've got 2 pump sprayers so thinking before BHPAF...many thanks again...Imprezaworks


----------



## Imprezaworks

No worries mate


----------



## nbray67

Imprezaworks said:


> Whats for sale Neil......


I'll stick a thread up in the coming days pal.


----------



## mike41

These arrived this week, bottles from the bay and a nice bundle from In2detailing, fantastic service once again.




















Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Road rage being popular


----------



## Gas head

This new lance set up

https://mosmatic.co.uk/14837-home_d...ssional-hp-gun-lance-detailing-collection.jpg


----------



## mike41

Imprezaworks said:


> Road rage being popular


I can see why, its good stuff. Used it in my pump sprayer at 1:20, and it did a great job shifting 2 months dirt and grime.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Yeah I was very happy with my trial litre. Will grab a 5 when it's avaliable


Bought another litre of SRP.


----------



## Ben_W

I bought this a couple of weeks ago but only got to use it last weekend.

https://www.carboncollective.com/product/onyx-twisted-pro/

Now I've a number of drying towels, and bought a couple more lately I've not been impressed with because straight out of the packet, they didn't dry too well and left lint everywhere. Really wasn't impressed.

Thought I'd try another one. Generally, I've been very impressed with stuff from Carbon Collective. Their limited Klin drying towels, of which I've two, are very, very good, just not big enough for a while car.

This, this is a different ball game. Washed the 550i last weekend and decided to use this. Straight from the packet, it dried the whole car and not a single piece of lint anywhere. I know, because I looked and was paying attention looking for it. For it to also do a car the size of a 5 series is good going too.

I'll be buying one or two more of these.


----------



## S3rv3d

Not happy with the quality of the Vertool Nano I got. The finish isn't great on mine. The speed selection wheel moves too easily, nearly free spinning, maybe faulty? Thought it would be clicky style wheel like my Das Pro/+ Machines. Doesn't seem up to the quality of them. Battery clips are really stiff, seems like the plastic which will crack/shatter. Knurled metal head doesn't seem the smartest idea.

Didn't leave me much choice with alternative machines so had to go for the PXE 80. I think for the £120 more even though I didn't really want to spend it, it's worth it. Does feel like a more balanced tool in the hand. I might loose a bit of reach in smaller areas but, being able to quickly get it setup for going over glass is a benefit I wouldn't have with the Nano.


----------



## Bratwurst

Would an extension bar work with one of these? That would help you out in tight spots.. (they’re on aliexpress for much cheapness)


----------



## nbray67

Ben_W said:


> I bought this a couple of weeks ago but only got to use it last weekend.
> 
> https://www.carboncollective.com/product/onyx-twisted-pro/
> 
> Now I've a number of drying towels, and bought a couple more lately I've not been impressed with because straight out of the packet, they didn't dry too well and left lint everywhere. Really wasn't impressed.
> 
> Thought I'd try another one. Generally, I've been very impressed with stuff from Carbon Collective. Their limited Klin drying towels, of which I've two, are very, very good, just not big enough for a while car.
> 
> This, this is a different ball game. Washed the 550i last weekend and decided to use this. Straight from the packet, it dried the whole car and not a single piece of lint anywhere. I know, because I looked and was paying attention looking for it. For it to also do a car the size of a 5 series is good going too.
> 
> I'll be buying one or two more of these.


Check out Detailedonline for the same towels except way cheaper with free delivery.

I have one and it's just superb.


----------



## S3rv3d

Bratwurst said:


> Would an extension bar work with one of these? That would help you out in tight spots.. (they're on aliexpress for much cheapness)


Yeah there is along with a 2 inch plate and polishing cone adapter. Ive only seen the APS pro and Coatic accessories.

Have you got a link, I done a quick search couldn't find anything with PXE 80.


----------



## Bratwurst

Best to search by the thread size. Do you know what it is?


----------



## S3rv3d

Bratwurst said:


> Best to search by the thread size. Do you know what it is?


I'm not sure

The description for the APS ones:

Dimensions:
Overall length: approx. 56 mm
Length without external thread: 50mm
Diameter Ø: 14mm

Not sure if it's then M14 or if the shaft is 14mm excluding the thread.

There doesn't seem to be anything in the Flex material on thread sizes


----------



## Bratwurst

Usually they'd quote the thread dia.

These are maybe not the cheapest, it's the first set I found:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32891966936.html

If you follow the link and scroll down you'll see a 'similar items' section.

They sell lots of mini pads too. Could save you a few quid there as well. :thumb::buffer:


----------



## olliewills

A couple of Mosmatic swivels and a QR coupling for my PW setup...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head

olliewills said:


> A couple of Mosmatic swivels and a QR coupling for my PW setup...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


received my obsessed garage detailing lance version 2 today from mosmatic, its nice but a little under whelming for the cost, lets see how it works in a couple of days time.


----------



## olliewills

Gas head said:


> received my obsessed garage detailing lance version 2 today from mosmatic, its nice but a little under whelming for the cost, lets see how it works in a couple of days time.


The mosmatic gun would have been a step up from my SGS35 but honestly I'm super happy with my SGS. I know I've ended up getting a mosmatic swivel for it and yeah, that puts its close to the price of the mosmatic triper, but such is life! The mosmatic swivels and connector do seem like top quality kit though, which I guess you'd expect for the price, so I'm sure the mosmatic trigger you have won't let you own over the long run (even if it is really a Suttner gun with a mosmatic swivel)!


----------



## olliewills

Just a few bits and bobs today! The wheel brush looks pretty good quality actually and will be interesting to compare to my EZ brushs. The smaller brushes also look good and I love the fact that some of them have longer lengths. I think I'm set for brushes for a while! The DA, well, I needed one with an EU plug right?










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

olliewills said:


> Just a few bits and bobs today! The wheel brush looks pretty good quality actually and will be interesting to compare to my EZ brushs. The smaller brushes also look good and I love the fact that some of them have longer lengths. I think I'm set for brushes for a while! The DA, well, I needed one with an EU plug right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Those brushes look good.

Interested in your thoughts on the wheel brush when you use it as mine is on its last legs…


----------



## olliewills

Andyblue said:


> Those brushes look good.
> 
> Interested in your thoughts on the wheel brush when you use it as mine is on its last legs…


I was hoping to try it out this weekend but doesn't look like it's going to happen due to family commitments so will probably be some time next week. I'll get back to you! I did give it a rinse and it shed a few fibres but nothing to write home about. It seems to be an all plastic construction much like a wheel woolie I guess...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

Andyblue said:


> Those brushes look good.
> 
> Interested in your thoughts on the wheel brush when you use it as mine is on its last legs…


Andy, its a fantastic wheel brush, I have had a few but this has ben the best so far. Actually feels as if its going to last, unlike some of the others I have had in the past.


----------



## Coatings

olliewills said:


> Just a few bits and bobs today! The wheel brush looks pretty good quality actually and will be interesting to compare to my EZ brushs. The smaller brushes also look good and I love the fact that some of them have longer lengths. I think I'm set for brushes for a while! The DA, well, I needed one with an EU plug right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I went through a detail brush phase and tried many different ones. I live in the states but even ordered a few (Valet Pro and another I don't remember) from UK.

Maybe between 10-15 different ones. I stopped trying other ones once I bought a WorkStuff (bought 5-6 more of them)

To me, the best detail brush out there. Not cheap over here but worth every Penny.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Walesy. said:


> Andy, its a fantastic wheel brush, I have had a few but this has ben the best so far. Actually feels as if its going to last, unlike some of the others I have had in the past.


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Coatings

Exchange my 650 Ego blower for their new 765cfm model.










Ordered a stubby nozzle from obsessed garage to make it more maneuverable. Also has rubber tip as not to scratch.



















These are pics from his site as they are currently back ordered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Coatings said:


> Exchange my 650 Ego blower for their new 765cfm model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a stubby nozzle from obsessed garage to make it more maneuverable. Also has rubber tip as not to scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pics from his site as they are currently back ordered.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice 'funky socks' there


----------



## Gas head

A couple of MA FRA interior detailing brushes (lime)
Nice rubbery material with a small amount of flex, looks very good quality.

and a twin pack of white diamond metal polish arrived in the post today,

https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/41-r6YOy8rL._AC_SL1186_.jpg


----------



## olliewills

An LEDLenser P7R Work as my new (hopefully good) swirl spotting/inspection lamp.





































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpy296

Not quite today but used it for the first time today. Game changer for me, no more moving the PW about and wrestling the hose and cables etc. Simple but a time saver. Worth every penny. Looking to get a Kranzle in time and mount it out the way so this all working towards that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

My last purchase for a while now, rising costs of gas & electric & petrol will put a stop to detailing goodies 

Anyway some Gyeon MOHs Evo for spring and free small Gyeon detailing bag courtesy of slickshifts plus the 15% discount to top it off 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steveing99

My last few purchases for a few months


----------



## Exie

I stuffed up - latest order arrived, everything is great, except I wanted more Swissvax Quick Finish, but somehow ordered the Opaque version!

https://www.swissvaxaustralia.com/p...spot-cleaner-for-your-satin-matt-paint-finish

Driving an Allroad I guess I can use it on the flares and such, but its a big bottle just for small trims. Now I have to go place another order to get the right one.


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

Got a few more things to add to my collection of Gyeon products in preparation for when I change my car in about a month.










Just a few more things to get to fill the cupboard. Haven't decided yet which LSP to buy, I'd like one of the new Evo ceramic coatings but I think I'm going to get some PPF on the next car so probably best hold off until I get that sorted.


----------



## vtaylor78

Just received a couple of drying towels from Tino car care, I’ve watched a few of his videos on YT. 
Not used them as yet, but will report back.


----------



## minimadmotorman

Jumped on the Forensic bandwagon and bought some Soft 99 Glass Compound


----------



## graeme

Not today but over last month I have treated myself. Mtm gun and nozzles from carscope. Got some new drying towels and mitt to try out. Garage therapy ceramic and wheel ceramic and carbon collective glass coating fee other bits.






























Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## vtaylor78

vtaylor78 said:


> Just received a couple of drying towels from Tino car care, I've watched a few of his videos on YT.
> Not used them as yet, but will report back.


Very pleased with the drying towels, just finished the car. 
I did need to use both of them, but they have done a cracking job, very reasonable to at £10 each. 
I finished off with the "Big Boi" as usual.


----------



## garage_dweller

Bought a few CarPro products using slims discount code from last week

Also bought new spray bottles for keeping at the caravan









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

garage_dweller said:


> Bought a few CarPro products using slims discount code from last week
> 
> Also bought new spray bottles for keeping at the caravan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get them buddy? Look decent quality


----------



## garage_dweller

They’re IK Sprayer Multi TR 1 sprayers from clean and shiny


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

Took advantage of the DetailedOnline 3 for 2 offer , so a chance to try out..

Elite Shampoo
Pulse Wheel Cleaner
Hydrophobe detailer spray


----------



## Andyblue

percymon said:


> Took advantage of the DetailedOnline 3 for 2 offer , so a chance to try out..
> 
> Elite Shampoo
> Pulse Wheel Cleaner
> Hydrophobe detailer spray


The shampoo is really nice to use, the Hydophobe spray works well - neighbour borrowed some of mine yesterday and was raving about it - and it smells good too...


----------



## Coatings

Found a place that carries Tac Systems and will ship free to US.










Always wanted to try Mystic Bubble based of reviews here. Normally Reset my go to but I got the 4 liter's for a-lot cheaper than 4 liters of Reset. The Surfex was 33% cheaper than the US distributor.

Hope you all were right about these two products as I went all in!

Needed the shinee wax to get above $100 to get free shipping.

Looking forward to comparing to P&S DrealMaker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vectra

Coatings said:


> Found a place that carries Tac Systems and will ship free to US.


Link ?


----------



## olliewills

Coatings said:


> Hope you all were right about these two products as I went all in!


I haven't tried mystic bubble but you're in safe hands with Surfex, it's a very effective APC and it'll last ages once you realise how little you need in a dilution for basic jobs. I use it on interiors at about 1:20 and on tyres or as a bug remover at about 1:6. The 'sweet spot' if you want one mix for everything is probably 1:10 or something like that.


----------



## Citromark

I'm sure you'll love Mystic Bubbles , it's my shampoo of choice nowadays .

Mark


----------



## Imprezaworks

Mystic bubbles, a little goes a long way. I still choose 1900 over it. But alternate between a few.


----------



## pt1

Coatings said:


> Found a place that carries Tac Systems and will ship free to US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always wanted to try Mystic Bubble based of reviews here. Normally Reset my go to but I got the 4 liter's for a-lot cheaper than 4 liters of Reset. The Surfex was 33% cheaper than the US distributor.
> 
> Hope you all were right about these two products as I went all in!
> 
> Needed the shinee wax to get above $100 to get free shipping.
> 
> Looking forward to comparing to P&S DrealMaker
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Solid selection there, all really good. Use the shinee wax sparingly as i have found it can streak

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Mystic is the best of all the top rated shampoos I've tried.

There's nothing Reset can do that it can't. Plus it's more slick and better value.

Let us know how you get on. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

atbalfour said:


> Mystic is the best of all the top rated shampoos I've tried.
> 
> There's nothing Reset can do that it can't. Plus it's more slick and better value.
> 
> Let us know how you get on.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I'll echo your thoughts buddy....best I have used.


----------



## Coatings

atbalfour said:


> Mystic is the best of all the top rated shampoos I've tried.
> 
> There's nothing Reset can do that it can't. Plus it's more slick and better value.
> 
> Let us know how you get on.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


You and your posts are one of the reasons I jumped on the gallon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

vectra said:


> Link ?


Carzilla out of Canada. Was free shipping at $100.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Found out there is a detailing place near me that had a shop, so popped in to take a look. Was nice experience to be able to look at things in person rather than on the interwebs. Came away with the garage therapy wheel shampoo and gyeon ceramic detailer which I have wanted to try for a while. Also picked up a nice glass cleaning cloth which works really well.









Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Bratwurst

Nice one. I much prefer seeing things in person too. Where is the place? England I take it?


----------



## Kenan

It's in Exeter Devon, called diamond cut detailing - https://diamondcutdetailing.co.uk/?...J7apJZcCACnS6prFLTe-zPEdoAR8XZp0aAkUGEALw_wcB

They have a nice looking detailing booth, very jealous companies to my concrete drive.

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Bratwurst

Thank you Kenan :thumb: That company is new to me, so I’ll browse their site later. Tbf I’ll probably end buying something I don’t need :lol:


----------



## Kenan

Bratwurst said:


> Thank you Kenan :thumb: That company is new to me, so I'll browse their site later. Tbf I'll probably end buying something I don't need


I went down there telling myself I didn't need anything 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

Kenan said:


> Found out there is a detailing place near me that had a shop, so popped in to take a look. Was nice experience to be able to look at things in person rather than on the interwebs. Came away with the garage therapy wheel shampoo and gyeon ceramic detailer which I have wanted to try for a while. Also picked up a nice glass cleaning cloth which works really well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


You won't be disappointed with the Ceramic Detailer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bratwurst

Kenan said:


> I went down there telling myself I didn't need anything QUOTE]
> 
> Always the way :lol:


----------



## Rappy

Received the following this week..

Race Glazer, resin for my DI
Koch Chemie FSE
Autoglanz Prizm & Spritzer
Tac System Mystic Bubble


----------



## Coatings

Some bits to use up for spring coatings.

I don't know if you have the product on the right but wins the most buzz words/longest detail product name.

Turtle Wax Hybrid Solutions Graphene Acrylic Tire Shine Spray Coating.

Or TWHSGATSSC. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Coatings said:


> Some bits to use up for spring coatings.
> 
> I don't know if you have the product on the right but wins the most buzz words/longest detail product name.
> 
> Turtle Wax Hybrid Solutions Graphene Acrylic Tire Shine Spray Coating.
> 
> Or TWHSGATSSC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Carpro descale is lovey to use found it very slick, got MOHs Evo myself to try out on sides of the M.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clarkey-88

Was looking for something with a bit more cut than S40, but less than S20. As I already had both of those I thought the next best thing would be to get S30+! Getting through my current bottle of S20 (500ml) pretty quick, so bought a litre of that whilst I was there. Also picked up a couple of other bits.

4C42C804-8D40-4C4E-86B8-8FC0026E8711 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## percymon

2 bottles of Zymol Auto Wash

Always makes me laugh that 'discount stores' on eBay and Amazon want £48 a bottle for it, yet Clean Your Car charge £16.95 !


----------



## sharrkey

Sime Bh korrosol & Gallon P&S brake buster, no nasty rusty discs with this stuff









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Schizophonic

sharrkey said:


> Sime Bh korrosol & Gallon P&S brake buster, no nasty rusty discs with this stuff
> /IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro[/quote]
> 
> How you finding Brake Buster? I've seen a lot of detailers across the pond using this in their maintenance wash.
> I have a 500ml bottle, tried it and I found it very wet and just acted like a diluted weak APC.


----------



## sharrkey

Schizophonic said:


> How you finding Brake Buster? I've seen a lot of detailers across the pond using this in their maintenance wash.
> I have a 500ml bottle, tried it and I found it very wet and just acted like a diluted weak APC.


I've been diluting it 50/50 and it's main use for me is pre spray on alloy, tyres and discs then leave for a few mins and wash alloys with gt alloy shampoo. Get next to no rusting now on my discs thanks to using Bb, previously used Bh Atom Mac but it preforms no where near as effective as brake buster even after a 2nd wash and rinse with water.

Cleans the tyres up nicely also for pre coating them, I'm also using in a kwazar pro + spray bottle so can adjust the nozzle to help it foam up a little.

Just 4 preventative rusty discs it's a stable for me in routine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue

sharrkey said:


> I've been diluting it 50/50 and it's main use for me is pre spray on alloy, tyres and discs then leave for a few mins and wash alloys with gt alloy shampoo. Get next to no rusting now on my discs thanks to using Bb, previously used Bh Atom Mac but it preforms no where near as effective as brake buster even after a 2nd wash and rinse with water.
> 
> Cleans the tyres up nicely also for pre coating them, I'm also using in a kwazar pro + spray bottle so can adjust the nozzle to help it foam up a little.
> 
> Just 4 preventative rusty discs it's a stable for me in routine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thats good to know :thumb:

I need to have a look at getting some as i'm virtually out of Atom Mac...:thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

Some Turtlewax Graphene Acrylic tyre shine to try out later after I've coated the alloys with Lustrous










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDC250

5 litres of CarChem Iron Detox for £20.39 delivered. If that’s not a bargain I don’t know what is.


----------



## sharrkey

MDC250 said:


> 5 litres of CarChem Iron Detox for £20.39 delivered. If that's not a bargain I don't know what is.


Seen this mentioned a few times and intrigued, how does it compare to say Korrosol?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDC250

sharrkey said:


> Seen this mentioned a few times and intrigued, how does it compare to say Korrosol?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


To be honest I don't know as never used Korrosol! Other one I buy in bulk is HDD Ferrous Ferric. If I ever spot Angelwax Revelation for reasonable money I'd get that.


----------



## Walesy.

sharrkey said:


> Seen this mentioned a few times and intrigued, how does it compare to say Korrosol?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have just bought 5 litres of this, ebay offer of £20.39

Using the HAVE15OFF code 

You can try some when I get it, we need to catch up anyway!


----------



## sharrkey

Walesy. said:


> I have just bought 5 litres of this, ebay offer of £20.39
> 
> Using the HAVE15OFF code
> 
> You can try some when I get it, we need to catch up anyway!


Sounds like a plan 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imprezaworks

Interested on more feedback of this stuff. Seems good value.


----------



## nbray67

sharrkey said:


> Seen this mentioned a few times and intrigued, how does it compare to say Korrosol?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's very good buddy, it use to be called Revolt if I remember rightly, or massively wrong if not.

I then bought another 5ltr when it changed it's name to Iron Detox.
Carchem always seem to produce quality products at great prices and this is another.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Would you take it over bh?


----------



## JU5T1N

I have used korrosol and iron detox I slightly prefer korrosol its thinner viscosity makes it easier to use to the main bodywork you end up using less because its a thinner and its easier to rinse off. Iron detox is thicker and it also contains degreasers so it can double as a wheel cleaner not quite as easy to rinse off and likes to foam up aswell. In terms of effectiveness theres nothing in it between them there both very effective but korrosol reacts a bit quicker.


----------



## atbalfour

JU5T1N said:


> I have used korrosol and iron detox I slightly prefer korrosol its thinner viscosity makes it easier to use to the main bodywork you end up using less because its a thinner and its easier to rinse off. Iron detox is thicker and it also contains degreasers so it can double as a wheel cleaner not quite as easy to rinse off and likes to foam up aswell. In terms of effectiveness theres nothing in it between them there both very effective but korrosol reacts a bit quicker.


Sounds like Garage Therapy iron.. Never again!!

Too viscous, too foamy!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Walesy. said:


> I have just bought 5 litres of this, ebay offer of £20.39
> 
> Using the HAVE15OFF code
> 
> You can try some when I get it, we need to catch up anyway!


Thanks for posting about this :thumb:

Grabbed the 5L Iron, and 1L water Spot Remover £32.96 delivered


----------



## malvern_man

2 of these arrived today.


----------



## olliewills

A few bits and bobs arrived the other day...










Needed to replenish my stock of towels as my existing ones were getting a bit old and rough. Got a good selection of things from in2detailing, must admit I'm impressed by the towels, they feel lovely!

All the other stuff is just random utility stuff. I'll be doing a correction on my car in the coming weeks so needed some pads, tape etc... I will be interested to try the BH air con bombs though!


----------



## Leezo

Just took advantage of autoglym sale on Amazon, 
Polar blast, pure shampoo and super resin polish, all delivered for £20
Plus just had a £10voucher from Halfords, so just ordered a Meguiars medium wheel Woolie/brush and autoglym Autofresh. £12 collected at store.


----------



## Short1e

Little Clean & Shiny order arrived yesterday :thumb:



http://imgur.com/j851q4X


----------



## malvern_man

This has just been delivered.


----------



## GC#65

I had my MTM PF22.2 delivered today as well.
And some Soft99 Glaco products to try. The compound glass cleaner and the ultra windscreen seal. See how they go.


----------



## pt1

Speedy delivery from in2detailing  Fancied trying the tac tyre dressing and IW spray wax for a while, finally pulled the trigger









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

pt1 said:


> Speedy delivery from in2detailing  Fancied trying the tac tyre dressing and IW spray wax for a while, finally pulled the trigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


TAC's Tyre Dressing is the best I've used, I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## pt1

Great service from Bv detailing









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRonin

few carpro products to try


----------



## olliewills

TheRonin said:


> few carpro products to try


Ceriglass is awesome and can very quickly improve the clarity of glass. It does have a surprisingly good amount of cut actually do you do need to be a little careful to not go to hard on an isolated area.

I've only recently started using Reset and it seems good so far...


----------



## Bratwurst

Lift is one of my favourite foams.


----------



## PaulAT

A little delivery from In2detailing yesterday consisting of KC GS and FSE, Infinity Wax Citrus Pre-wash, GT Decon Shampoo, CarPro Clarify and some Brake Buster.


----------



## sharrkey

Couple of Kamikaze products today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## olliewills

Picked up a few things while I was back in the UK last week for a holiday. Highlights include HDD Road Rage, Siramik Lustrous+ and BH Atom-mac.










Also got to meet up with another DW member for a bit of a product swap which was super cool and resulted in us both having some nice new things to try!


----------



## Imprezaworks

I'm still impressed by the hdd stuff.


----------



## sharrkey

olliewills said:


> Picked up a few things while I was back in the UK last week for a holiday. Highlights include HDD Road Rage, Siramik Lustrous+ and BH Atom-mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got to meet up with another DW member for a bit of a product swap which was super cool and resulted in us both having some nice new things to try!


Nice shopping list there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheRonin

Don't get why HDD road rage gets so much praise on here, it smells like drain cleaner. Im liking the siramik lustrous so far it lives up to the hype.


----------



## olliewills

Imprezaworks said:


> I'm still impressed by the hdd stuff.


I gave it a first use after getting back from the UK when the car was covered in filth from the long journey and it did a good job of removing dead bug residue etc. Not sure if it was any better than BHAF ultimately but good enough that I was happy I picked up some to try out and didn't feel like a wasted purchase.



sharrkey said:


> Nice shopping list there


I took advantage of in2detailing! There's really not a store like it that I've come across in France. I keep finding I have to order from 2,3 or 4 different stores to get everything that I want over here, which is a pain. The sooner that Imran can work out how to ship to the EU again, the better my life will be!



TheRonin said:


> Don't get why HDD road rage gets so much praise on here, it smells like drain cleaner. Im liking the siramik lustrous so far it lives up to the hype.


I do agree that it smells like something you'd use to clean your bathroom. In fact I think it smells a lot like the CG JDM scent that I now have as a tester, and which I first described as smelling like a urinal cake, at least to my nose! I'm really excited, probably more than I should be.... to try out Lustrous! The weather here is starting to get much more settled so hopefully I'll soon be able todo some correction on my car and then it'll be getting covered in Lustrous.


----------



## sharrkey

olliewills said:


> I took advantage of in2detailing! There's really not a store like it that I've come across in France. I keep finding I have to order from 2,3 or 4 different stores to get everything that I want over here, which is a pain. The sooner that Imran can work out how to ship to the EU again, the better my life will be!
> 
> I do agree that it smells like something you'd use to clean your bathroom. In fact I think it smells a lot like the CG JDM scent that I now have as a tester, and which I first described as smelling like a urinal cake, at least to my nose! I'm really excited, probably more than I should be.... to try out Lustrous! The weather here is starting to get much more settled so hopefully I'll soon be able todo some correction on my car and then it'll be getting covered in Lustrous.


In2 Detailing's shop is about 25miles from me and keep meaning to visit, but probably More afraid of what I'll want to buy when there lol

You'll love Lustrous just make sure the paint is well clean and give it a wipe with panel wipe before applying, also give the microfibre a good loading of product before applying, I normally spray about 10 times to load and then only a couple when applying to another panel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## olliewills

sharrkey said:


> In2 Detailing's shop is about 25miles from me and keep meaning to visit, but probably More afraid of what I'll want to buy when there lol
> 
> You'll love Lustrous just make sure the paint is well clean and give it a wipe with panel wipe before applying, also give the microfibre a good loading of product before applying, I normally spray about 10 times to load and then only a couple when applying to another panel.


Haha, visiting in2detailing is the dream, the resulting bank statement is the nightmare!

I plan to full decon and correct of the car one panel at a time, finishing up with Lustrous. The correction will be done using a homemade panel wipe to check progress but a final wipe will be done with BH Cleanser fluid, before applying Lustrous. I'm probably going to apply it using a very soft foam applicator rather than a mf cloth. This is what I do with WWCS as I find its easier to control application and it reduces product waste. Hopefully it'll also work with Lustrous....


----------



## sharrkey

olliewills said:


> Haha, visiting in2detailing is the dream, the resulting bank statement is the nightmare!
> 
> I plan to full decon and correct of the car one panel at a time, finishing up with Lustrous. The correction will be done using a homemade panel wipe to check progress but a final wipe will be done with BH Cleanser fluid, before applying Lustrous. I'm probably going to apply it using a very soft foam applicator rather than a mf cloth. This is what I do with WWCS as I find its easier to control application and it reduces product waste. Hopefully it'll also work with Lustrous....


Tried using a applicator myself but found a good quality low nap microfibre better as it helped level and mop up excess lustrous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## olliewills

sharrkey said:


> Tried using a applicator myself but found a good quality low nap microfibre better as it helped level and mop up excess lustrous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the heads-up! I'll probably still try a foam applicator for my own curiosity but I'll make sure to have a good towel on hand also! I suppose since I have one of the stronger bottles of lustrous, I may need the extra help to get it to level....


----------



## atbalfour

I use the cheap rectangular applicators off eBay for Lustrous and find them brilliant. Wipe with a low pile cloth (Edgeless 300 from TRC) then final inspection with a slightly more plush cloth.

I have just bought some more Lustrous (new batch) and can't wait to try it.

Also bought some nice stuff from Clean and Shiny:

- Labocosmetica Neve - nice summer, sun safe snow foam when the car is just dusty rather than dirty.

- The Rag Company Interior Smitten - used this evening, so soft and two sided meaning it's perfect for applying interior qds like CarPro InnerQD or Gyeon Interor Detailer.

- The Rag Company Interior Scrub mitt - again tried this evening and works well... provides much better cleaning than standard MF cloths with greater control without being quite as aggressive as the scrubbers that seem to be all the rage at the minute.

- Work Stuff Squally wheel brush specifically for wheel barrels with a 2 inch gap (e.g. the wife's car) - cheers for the dimensions Walesy!

- x2 CarPro DabDab wash mitts - best on the market that i've tried by a country mile.. I've now got 3 and now my go-to.

- x10 Rag Company Edgeless 300 - great all purpose cloths and for initial coating residue removal.

- Top up of Koch Chemie FSE


----------



## olliewills

atbalfour said:


> I use the cheap rectangular applicators off eBay for Lustrous and find them brilliant. Wipe with a low pile cloth (Edgeless 300 from TRC) then final inspection with a slightly more plush cloth.


I've got 350, 450 and 550gsm edgeless cloths from in2detailing which should see me through.


----------



## The Sheriff

Kent Microfibre cloths, Home Bargains. bag of! There's about 12 in a bag. Only £2.99 (reduced from £9, ok they're not worth £9!)

Ideal for glass, wheels, interior etc. 


http://imgur.com/4gpz5N1


----------



## Andyblue

The Sheriff said:


> Kent Microfibre cloths, bag of! There's about 12 in a bag. Only £2.99 (reduced from £9, ok they're not worth £9!)
> 
> Ideal for glass, wheels, interior etc.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/4gpz5N1


Where did you buy them from ?


----------



## The Sheriff

Andyblue said:


> Where did you buy them from ?


Sorry, Home Bargains. Will edit post


----------



## Alan W

atbalfour said:


> Also bought some nice stuff from Clean and Shiny:
> 
> - x2 CarPro DabDab wash mitts - best on the market that i've tried by a country mile.. I've now got 3 and now my go-to.


Totally agree on the DabDab , I'm loving mine! 

However, despite CarPro calling it a Mitt it's a washpad. 

No problem though, just unpick the short seam at the end with the strap and you have an opening for your hand. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## atbalfour

Alan W said:


> Totally agree on the DabDab , I'm loving mine!
> 
> However, despite CarPro calling it a Mitt it's a washpad.
> 
> No problem though, just unpick the short seam at the end with the strap and you have an opening for your hand. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


I do prefer using them as a pad myself and the strap is an excellent fail-safe when using as slick a shampoo as Mystic Bubble which has been a pad killer in the past!!

It's an almost memory foam-like centre in them which I find absorbs just enough water to make it safe, but not so much to make it heavy, and it seems amazingly flexible in terms of getting into crevices.

If anyone hasn't tried one, I would strongly recommend..

@Alan have you tried the glass mitt also? Game changer for windscreens... I think I'm becoming a CarPro fanboy (with SiC, Eraser, Ech20, UltraCut, Essence, TarX and their accessories being best in class).


----------



## garage_dweller

I haven't tried the DabDab yet as I recently bought 4 purestar wash pads but I'm a bit of a CarPro fan boy . Tried the DHydrate drying towel for the first time the other day and it does a great job. Their glass cloth is also fantastic

My current collection, excluding the 1 litre bottles










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

atbalfour said:


> @Alan have you tried the glass mitt also? Game changer for windscreens... I think I'm becoming a CarPro fanboy (with SiC, Eraser, Ech20, UltraCut, Essence, TarX and their accessories being best in class).


Couldn't agree more on CarPro products, most I have tried over the years have been superb. 

Thanks for the heads-up on the glass mitt - I'll need to give it a try. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Hede

Just got this in and now waiting on the new car









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Mystic bubble, a cheap clay mitt and autobrite purple rain

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## malvern_man

These arrived yesterday from Aliexpress, coral fleece microfibre cloths, not sure how good they'll be but they were cheap enough.


----------



## S3rv3d

Got bored of pumping my Screwfix sprayer. Seen the Worx one a while ago but wasn't available in the UK. It is now. My Dyson handheld has been doing my head in too, battery connection is loose and have to keep adjusting it. Just needs a brush attachment as there's only flat and crevice.

I did want the flex hoover but I've got 4x Worx batteries so doesn't make sense to get another battery Evo system. Other than the Flex PXE batteries.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Do they do a 2 litre version!.

Was going to buy the ik version to replace my 20 pump 30 second work sprayer.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Do they do a 2 litre version!.

Was going to buy the ik version to replace my 20 pump 30 second work sprayer.


----------



## S3rv3d

Imprezaworks said:


> Do they do a 2 litre version!.
> 
> Was going to buy the ik version to replace my 20 pump 30 second work sprayer.


Nah not as far I know. This is the only one I could see. I think there's an SPTA and Auto finesse? Which are small, but was going to use this for prewash so 5L is okay.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Okie dokie


----------



## malvern_man

A Ragmaster delivery today,

Pearl weave applicator sponges x12
Eagle Edgeless 500 ultra plus microfiber towels x4
Edgeless 245 all purpose microfiber towels x5 (which were half price)


----------



## TheRonin

S3rv3d said:


> Got bored of pumping my Screwfix sprayer. Seen the Worx one a while ago but wasn't available in the UK. It is now. My Dyson handheld has been doing my head in too, battery connection is loose and have to keep adjusting it. Just needs a brush attachment as there's only flat and crevice.
> 
> I did want the flex hoover but I've got 4x Worx batteries so doesn't make sense to get another battery Evo system. Other than the Flex PXE batteries.


Be interested to hear how that vaccun performs.


----------



## S3rv3d

TheRonin said:


> Be interested to hear how that vaccun performs.


Yeah sure I'll give it a go this week. From the manual 40 mins off the 4Ah battery which I don't think is too bad.


----------



## malvern_man

A little order from County Detailing arrived today.


----------



## reks

Labocosmetica hydra


----------



## Hede

A small delivery today. Those new Delimitt from Microfiber Madness is nice. Very soft


----------



## shakey85

olliewills said:


> I took advantage of in2detailing! There's really not a store like it that I've come across in France. I keep finding I have to order from 2,3 or 4 different stores to get everything that I want over here, which is a pain. The sooner that Imran can work out how to ship to the EU again, the better my life will be!


I'm working on it. Documents and import duties/tax are a bit of a nightmare with EU shipping at the moment but I'm trying to find the best way to make it easy for both parties.



sharrkey said:


> In2 Detailing's shop is about 25miles from me and keep meaning to visit, but probably More afraid of what I'll want to buy when there lol


You definitely need to pop in some time, always got some freebies for people popping in. Love meeting fellow members and having a chat. Got a new coffee machine if you like coffee, no biscuits though, got a load of protein bars though


----------



## Bratwurst

PW Extension hose (rubber) and 500ml of BH Atom Mac.
I have a few things I need to pick up from someone else, maybe do that after work tomorrow. Been saving my pennies.


----------



## S3rv3d

TheRonin said:


> Be interested to hear how that vaccun performs.


Had a go with the vacuum yesterday. Done the whole car, boot, carpets, mats, seats, dash and door cards. Don't think I got 40minutes before the battery died (maybe that's eco mode) with the 4Ah battery.

To do the car on a weekly or daily basis I think it's good. If the car was filthy or ingrained pet hair etc, then I'd probably still drag out the extension lead and Karcher WD3.

I probably wouldn't pay £200 for it. But as I had the batteries already then £100 body only is okay. Definitely wouldn't pay the premium for the Flex which is probably the same unit/brushless motor or close. It's about £160 on Amazon at the moment with a 4ah battery. I think that's okay.


----------



## Walesy.

shakey85 said:


> I'm working on it. Documents and import duties/tax are a bit of a nightmare with EU shipping at the moment but I'm trying to find the best way to make it easy for both parties.
> 
> You definitely need to pop in some time, always got some freebies for people popping in. Love meeting fellow members and having a chat. Got a new coffee machine if you like coffee, no biscuits though, got a load of protein bars though


When I am next up that way, i will be sure to pop in too mate. My debit card will be twitching on way there :lol:


----------



## percymon

malvern_man said:


> These arrived yesterday from Aliexpress, coral fleece microfibre cloths, not sure how good they'll be but they were cheap enough.


I've had several from different sellers and no bad word to say about them - great value, very soft. I've used them with a variety of products from all in one polish removal, through wheel sealants and hydrophobic detailing sprays.


----------



## malvern_man

A delivery from Polished Bliss.

Can't you tell that my new car delivery date is getting nearer every day.


----------



## silky1873

My order from cyc came today


----------



## Schizophonic

Use the tyre dressing on the weekend. Impressed and whats great about it - it means little to clean up!

I've used a number of tyre dresses and they've all had their negative points like falling apart and making a mess after usage. This seems to resolve all of those issues so far!


----------



## sharrkey

25ltrs Di Resin  I'm sorted for a while now, can rinse free in time for summer  If it ever arrives in Scotland 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## st33ly

Got my EGO blower stubby from the states and some OG detailing spray. The stubby is brilliant. Not used the QD yet. I do like Brad maker and have a litre or so of that yet so will try it out ASAP.


----------



## pt1

Few bits from the a1 detailing sale









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Friday evening Dpd order from Clean&Shiny 



















Perfect timing for a little foam & rinse










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

Had my new to me Porsche Cayman 981 for a few weeks now, did the decontamination clean and first polishing stage last week so now it's ready for the final polish and some protection so just got some Gyeon One Evo for the paint, Gyeon View for the Glass and a couple of cloths.










That's filled up my cupboard now, although I could do with getting through the Iron and Wheel Cleaner ASAP so it doesn't stink of rotten eggs every time I open it.


----------



## washingitagain

I ordered a couple of carchem mystery boxes. At £12.99 for 6 bottles you can't go wrong. Maybe I missed it but haven't seen anyone else mention them. I think they're doing them until the end of today.


----------



## Kenan

washingitagain said:


> I ordered a couple of carchem mystery boxes. At £12.99 for 6 bottles you can't go wrong. Maybe I missed it but haven't seen anyone else mention them. I think they're doing them until the end of today.


I also ordered 2 to avoid paying postage, don't need anything thing for 12 X 500ml products for £27 is just soooo cheap.

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Waxstock goodies, was quite restrained really


----------



## Gas head

Waxstock in there hour and 3/4 had to leave before i spent too much, back home for mid morning crumpets.
Shame no independent retailers like slims, clean your car was there but small stand and overcrowded.
show purchases - flex fs140 (just as well i reserved this as cartec had 4 which they sold and when picking it up a few people were asking about it), some hd speed, poxy, and one, cartec wheel cleaner, and some LC pads.


----------



## washingitagain

Kenan said:


> I also ordered 2 to avoid paying postage, don't need anything thing for 12 X 500ml products for £27 is just soooo cheap.
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly! I seem to have ended up using most stuff I've had in previous boxes.


----------



## Naddy37

BrummyPete said:


> Waxstock goodies, was quite restrained really


So was I. Managed to get what I needed and nothing else, but only just!

It was just waaay to tempting. Kinda cross between being in a shoe shop & sweet shop :argie:


----------



## Bratwurst

washingitagain said:


> I ordered a couple of carchem mystery boxes. At £12.99 for 6 bottles you can't go wrong. Maybe I missed it but haven't seen anyone else mention them. I think they're doing them until the end of today.


2 Ordered here too, thanks to your post, cheers man :thumb:


----------



## malvern_man

Just had a delivery from the Autobrite.

Purchased during the 22% off sale.


----------



## pt1

Thanks high definition detail 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

pt1 said:


> Thanks high definition detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


That's two of us today 









Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

pt1 said:


> Thanks high definition detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I'll be interested in your thoughts on this product. From what i've read here on the forum this seems like a easy to apply product with great looks and durability. I managed to refrain from buying a bottle myself at the weekend simply because I have too many products to use first.
I think I'll be using Fusso coat this winter because I have a full tin. I have noticed this year I'm finding it harder to get time to detail the cars, even time to get maintenance washes in. Don't know if it's a combination of getting older, having a two year old granddaughter that we see, poor weather when I have time or other social activities on a weekend.

Maybe next year I'll be looking at a more durable LSP. Lustrous+ seems to tick all the boxes.


----------



## pt1

GSVHammer said:


> I'll be interested in your thoughts on this product. From what i've read here on the forum this seems like a easy to apply product with great looks and durability. I managed to refrain from buying a bottle myself at the weekend simply because I have too many products to use first.
> 
> I think I'll be using Fusso coat this winter because I have a full tin. I have noticed this year I'm finding it harder to get time to detail the cars, even time to get maintenance washes in. Don't know if it's a combination of getting older, having a two year old granddaughter that we see, poor weather when I have time or other social activities on a weekend.
> 
> Maybe next year I'll be looking at a more durable LSP. Lustrous+ seems to tick all the boxes.


Ill let you know pal. you are welcome to try some, just let me know 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

Got some money for Farther’s Day, so took advantage of the Auroglanz Farther’s Day 35% discount weekend.
My first AG products.
5L Spritzer
5L Bug Off
1L Blood Tonic
500ml MP-50 metal polish because PT-1 says I need to sort my back box out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

Had another delivery yesterday.

Angelwax Clarity 5L
APS Polishing Cones. For use behind door handles and around the fog lights on my KIA Sportage.
Car pro detailing brushes.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Reactive wheel cleaner 3 x 500ml - 1 of each colour
Glass cleaner 500ml
Glass cloth
Nano sealant 1lt
Citrus cleaner 500ml
Natural Interior dressing 500ml

All from detailedonline as i do like their products


----------



## Eddmeister

Euro car parts have a decent selection of autobrite stuff reduced, got fallout remover, tar remover and interior cleaner for £15


----------



## pt1




----------



## malvern_man

Just had a delivery from in2Detailing. 

The noodle wash mitt was from Tesco, it was on clubcard offer at £2.00 instead of £4.00, it'll be used for cleaning under the sills and wheel arches.


----------



## malvern_man

Another delivery today.

The 1900:1 shampoo was in the 40% off and free shipping offer on the Car Chem website, I'm glad I spotted it.


----------



## roscopervis

I have ordered some Zirconite ZG-365 sprayable graphene coating. I feel a head to head coming on.


----------



## sharrkey

Little top-up of Bh Afoam, some Purestar Mf to try out and MOHs Evo kit 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IvorB1H

That’s a lot of foam ! You setting up a 90’s / early 00’s night club 🤣


----------



## sharrkey

IvorB1H said:


> That’s a lot of foam ! You setting up a 90’s / early 00’s night club


Worked out @£15 for 5lts each plus some extra discount using my Amex card via PayPal so worthwhile bulk buying, thou you’ll not get much foam from Bh Af 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imprezaworks

Unnecessary purchases, apart from the griots. Fancied that for ages. 

5 litres of Ez ember shampoo. 
Garage therapy 1 litre shampoo. 
Garage therapy 1 litre sigma. Love this. 
500nl garage therapy cs3. 
Some ultimate compound and polish. 

The gt stuff and megs I got cheap.


----------



## RT1994

Imprezaworks said:


> Unnecessary purchases, apart from the griots. Fancied that for ages.
> 
> 5 litres of Ez ember shampoo.
> Garage therapy 1 litre shampoo.
> Garage therapy 1 litre sigma. Love this.
> 500nl garage therapy cs3.
> Some ultimate compound and polish.
> 
> The gt stuff and megs I got cheap.


Where did you pick up the GT stuff from mate? Been wanting to try sigma for ages


----------



## olliewills

A few bits and pieces from in2detailing. Some essentials and some new things to try! Looking forward to Dream Maker!


----------



## 121DOM

olliewills said:


> A few bits and pieces from in2detailing. Some essentials and some new things to try! Looking forward to Dream Maker!


You’ll need to change your planning for a bigger garage buddy


----------



## olliewills

121DOM said:


> You’ll need to change your planning for a bigger garage buddy


Haha, if only I could but it's already as big as I could make it! Hopefully I'll have more efficient storage than I do right now though, so that should help. The whole garage should be available for car stuff so with any luck, I'll have options.

I've still not found a good way to get all the stuff I use regularly from shops over here, without having to make 5 different orders! It's easier to just top up from in2detailing when we go back to the UK for a visit or my parents come over...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM

olliewills said:


> Haha, if only I could but it's already as big as I could make it! Hopefully I'll have more efficient storage than I do right now though, so that should help. The whole garage should be available for car stuff so with any luck, I'll have options.
> 
> I seem to just shuffle at the minute, A second fridge freezer arrived from Darty last week and guess where that’s living 🙈🙈
> 
> I've still not found a good way to get all the stuff I use regularly from shops over here, without having to make 5 different orders! It's easier to just top up from in2detailing when we go back to the UK for a visit or my parents come over...
> 
> Me neither yet . I did stumble on this lot at the weekend, a new one to me. And they stock ONR which no doubt be using until the rain arrives in November
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinigings- en polijstmiddelen kopen? CROP Paints & NonPaints
> 
> 
> Reinigings- en polijstmiddelen kopen? CROP is dé specialist in Paints & NonPaints ✅ Voor 22.00 uur besteld, morgen in huis ✅ Tot 100 dagen retourneren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nonpaints.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

I know what you mean about the shuffling! Right now I'm relegated to a couple of shelves on one of those plastic shelving things. I have my most bottles on there okay but I'm struggling for non-dusty storage of MF!

I actually came across that same website in the weekend, what are the odds! It was in my search for a nano polisher! They seem to a have a good range of technical products in addition to the usual detailing kit which is cool. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM

Try these. A great family business to .



https://www.solentplastics.co.uk/clear-plastic-boxes/scuba-boxes/



These are brilliant 👍👍👍. I have 1 or 2 or …. Brilliant to keep all cloths and towels dust free and dry to. 

I used to be down the road from these guys, like a sweet shop . They did 80kg per shelf plastic racking to.

great boxes to transport all of you products when the parents transport them over to


----------



## olliewills

121DOM said:


> Try these. A great family business to .
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.solentplastics.co.uk/clear-plastic-boxes/scuba-boxes/
> 
> 
> 
> These are brilliant 👍👍👍. I have 1 or 2 or …. Brilliant to keep all cloths and towels dust free and dry to.
> 
> I used to be down the road from these guys, like a sweet shop . They did 80kg per shelf plastic racking to.
> 
> great boxes to transport all of you products when the parents transport them over to


They do look lke pretty solid things in fairness! I propbably won't change my setup until we get the new house/garage and I know what kind of storage I have. I'm hoping to fit an Ikea kitchen at the one end of the garage and that should give me lots of custom spaces to store things...


----------



## olliewills

Kit for getting into the tight areas on the car. I can now finish my full correction. Thanks @sharrkey !


----------



## pt1

Im Missing waxing! Ill return to lustrous or can coat for the winter 😁


----------



## Schizophonic

Parents new car prep, not used a ceramic coating. Gonna have a go and hopefully the hype for 'easy' maintenance wash down the road makes this possible.

If you got any advice please click on this link.








My maintenance wash routine + new car prep


Parents got a new car and I want to carry on maintaining it. I want to put some long last coating but need to ask you guys what you think about my current routine I do on my own cars and others. Currently is: 1. Wash 2. Decon (if required) 2a) Tar 2b) Iron X 3. Clay (If required) 4...




www.detailingworld.co.uk


----------



## Kenan

Picked up the Griots Rinseless wash and Adams Shampoo from Prestige Car Care and the big red sponge from Amazon USA.









Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Some M&K Pure to try on MIL Juke and some Sex Wax Airfreshners, 1st class service again from M&K @JJ_












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Sample bottles from M&K. Can’t wait to try out the brand after being a long time watcher on the site. Amazing service.


----------



## LeeH

sharrkey said:


> Some M&K Pure to try on MIL Juke and some Sex Wax Airfreshners, 1st class service again from M&K @JJ_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A fake Tunnocks as a gift from a Scottish company??


----------



## JJ_

LeeH said:


> A fake Tunnocks as a gift from a Scottish company??


Just depends what the local store has. Tunnocks sadly suggested we buy from our local Lidl but they rarely have the volume we require, so it’s made up of other varieties. We are a UK company, none of this segragation or policitcal nonsense here 😁


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IvorB1H

🤣 switch to irn bru bars or shortbread 😉


----------



## JJ_

IvorB1H said:


> 🤣 switch to irn bru bars or shortbread 😉


Believe it or not we used to give small bottles of irn bru, I’ll see what the stores have this weekend. The problem is the volume we require is normally only available in Costco and the like.


----------



## sharrkey

LeeH said:


> A fake Tunnocks as a gift from a Scottish company??


Ahh for a fake it was free and tasty, I’d happily buy them myself again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shakmeister5000

LeeH said:


> A fake Tunnocks as a gift from a Scottish company??


Nothing wrong with that? The treat went well with my coffee and it’s tasty. It’s the thought that counts for the kind gesture


----------



## IvorB1H

Eeek my eyes !! That’s some blingy coffee paraphernalia you got there pal 😁


----------



## Shakmeister5000

IvorB1H said:


> Eeek my eyes !! That’s some blingy coffee paraphernalia you got there pal 😁


Lol! That’s my wife’s decoration for you, as soon as the sun comes through the window, shades are on 😎

As soon as I showed my wife the LTD edition Swarovski Jar from Mitchell & King, she wants it 😅


----------



## Imprezaworks

Fancied trying a new foam so went with jennychem snowstorm. With 20% off it was 17 delivered for 5 litres....


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Kenan said:


> Picked up the Griots Rinseless wash and Adams Shampoo from Prestige Car Care and the big red sponge from Amazon USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


thank you for stopping by and please let me know how the new rineless works out for you.


----------



## The Guz




----------



## macmark

I had a few things in my basket at The Ultimate Finish and I think the BigBoi Foamr has been out of stock since last year. Shame there’s a hosepipe ban on 🙄


----------



## IvorB1H

Rubber toothbrushes? 🫢🤔


----------



## macmark

IvorB1H said:


> Rubber toothbrushes? 🫢🤔


Ultrafine soft bristles


----------



## malvern_man

macmark said:


> I had a few things in my basket at The Ultimate Finish and I think the BigBoi Foamr has been out of stock since last year. Shame there’s a hosepipe ban on 🙄
> 
> View attachment 81548


Please can you let us know your thoughts on the BigBoi Foamr when you eventually get to give it a try out.


----------



## macmark

malvern_man said:


> Please can you let us know your thoughts on the BigBoi Foamr when you eventually get to give it a try out.


Sure, hopefully all the rain we have forecast will help replenish the water stocks soon.


----------



## MDC250




----------



## \Rian

JJ_ said:


> Just depends what the local store has. Tunnocks sadly suggested we buy from our local Lidl but they rarely have the volume we require, so it’s made up of other varieties. We are a UK company, none of this segragation or policitcal nonsense here 😁
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazon do boxes of 48, works out around 29p each 









Tunnock Milk Chocolate Coated Caramel Wafer Biscuits 30 g (Pack of 48) : Amazon.co.uk: Grocery


Tunnock Milk Chocolate Coated Caramel Wafer Biscuits 30 g (Pack of 48) : Amazon.co.uk: Grocery



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## JJ_

\Rian said:


> Amazon do boxes of 48, works out around 29p each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunnock Milk Chocolate Coated Caramel Wafer Biscuits 30 g (Pack of 48) : Amazon.co.uk: Grocery
> 
> 
> Tunnock Milk Chocolate Coated Caramel Wafer Biscuits 30 g (Pack of 48) : Amazon.co.uk: Grocery
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk


Thanks! I'll take a look.


----------



## andy665

Just had a £99 Mitchell and King Mystery Box delivered which was only £64 withe current discount - nice 200ml pot of Bute, 4 x 500ml liquids and a small bottle of Bayern Spa


----------



## macca666

JJ_ said:


> Just depends what the local store has. Tunnocks sadly suggested we buy from our local Lidl but they rarely have the volume we require, so it’s made up of other varieties. We are a UK company, none of this segragation or policitcal nonsense here 😁
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't believe that you're less than 30 minutes from their factory and they're advising you to go to Lidl.......I'd have thought it would have been good PR and business to supply you.


----------



## Niteowl

Ordered some Beadmaker to try. Hoping it will make the deep metallic Soul Red pop 🙂.


----------



## noorth

Last order was Cancoat, Koch Chemie Green Star, Lake country orange CCS/HDO pad and pearl coating removal towels from the rag company. All new products for me!


----------



## sharrkey

AngelWax Exodus Glass Coating, looking forward to seeing how this performs as I’m fond user of H2Go











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## macmark

Another item to go on the pile of things to try once the hosepipe ban has been lifted. I was thinking of getting 4 garage floor tiles to put under the tyres when I wash the car as I always seem to miss a bit when putting tyre dressing on and the car is a tight fit on the drive and can't really roll forward a bit to get the missing spot. Then I saw these in Pro Detailer Mag and thought I'd give them a try instead. They're a bit more plasticky than I was expecting but seem plenty sturdy and pack up neat for storage.


----------



## Schizophonic

Didn't a youtube recently cover that product in a video?


----------



## Kenan

Schizophonic said:


> Didn't a youtube recently cover that product in a video?


Yeah think it was Paul Dolton. 

I really like the look of these, but think they are a step too far for me. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## IvorB1H

More of a ramp ? 🤣

I like the look of the ones that stop the hosepipe getting snared by the tyres can’t remember what they are called though (on my long-term list)

found them -Detail Guardz 4Pk Red - Hose-eez Hose Slide With Rollers _Car Hose Guide_ (4 Pack) https://amzn.eu/d/703LHW9


----------



## macmark

Schizophonic said:


> Didn't a youtube recently cover that product in a video?


Yeah I saw Paul Dolden's review last night. He seems to like them but I've still not had a chance to try them thanks to the hosepipe ban.







IvorB1H said:


> More of a ramp ? 🤣
> 
> I like the look of the ones that stop the hosepipe getting snared by the tyres can’t remember what they are called though (on my long-term list)
> 
> found them -Detail Guardz 4Pk Red - Hose-eez Hose Slide With Rollers _Car Hose Guide_ (4 Pack) https://amzn.eu/d/703LHW9


These are supposed to do something similar, the chock at the front will at least prevent the hose getting trapped under the front tyres, not so sure the ones on the back will be as effective.


----------



## vsideboy

macmark said:


> Another item to go on the pile of things to try once the hosepipe ban has been lifted. I was thinking of getting 4 garage floor tiles to put under the tyres when I wash the car as I always seem to miss a bit when putting tyre dressing on and the car is a tight fit on the drive and can't really roll forward a bit to get the missing spot. Then I saw these in Pro Detailer Mag and thought I'd give them a try instead. They're a bit more plasticky than I was expecting but seem plenty sturdy and pack up neat for storage.



I've got a gravel drive so just planning on sinking 4 paving slabs in where I wash my car to make it easier. They're a good idea though.


----------



## Coatings

vectra said:


> Link ?


Don’t know if I ever replied but it is Carzilla out of Canada.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

A few bits from in2detailing


----------



## sharrkey

Some more feynlab Pure Wash & Rinseless 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imprezaworks

Ordered. 

Meguires M205. Keen to try this again
Another litre of SRP. 
Another litre of roar extreme compound


Works paying so that's a cheap haul 👍


----------



## IvorB1H

A few bits - from @Ads_ClioV6
Arrived safe & sound with no leakage


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

IvorB1H said:


> A few bits - from @Ads_ClioV6
> Arrived safe & sound with no leakage
> 
> View attachment 81741


 Enjoy I was worried the griots might leak a bit. The carbon collective speciale is really good. I'm going with am details hybrid products too try this winter 👍
Thanks


----------



## Imprezaworks

The griots spray is very good


----------



## Imprezaworks

Pulled the trigger and bought a mjjc v2 snow lance from in2detailing. Been thinking about one for ages. Grabbed a 250ml bottle of dk compound too, because free delivery over £50. Man math.


----------



## idrobbo

Bought some of these from CYR, used the larger one, works fine for me.


----------



## noorth

Not today but i will be trying the newish lake country orange HDO/CCS pad in a few days! I read some good things about them. Supposed to be a very smooth rotation/operating experience due to less surface friction. For instance, i find some pads tend to skip/jump especially stiff foam that are brand new.


----------



## malvern_man

Had a delivery yesterday of BH Atom Mac (forgot to include it in the photo) Koch Chemie Protector Wax and Alchemy Soul Glo 2000 Tire Gel from Clean and Shiny.

I had another delivery today from Ultimate Finish, a BigBoi electric sprayer and an electric foamer.


----------



## sharrkey

malvern_man said:


> Had a delivery yesterday of BH Atom Mac (forgot to include it in the photo) Koch Chemie Protector Wax and Alchemy Soul Glo 2000 Tire Gel from Clean and Shiny.
> 
> I had another delivery today from Ultimate Finish, a BigBoi electric sprayer and an electric foamer.


Love the idea of these rechargeable sprayers and foamers, but I’d forget to charge lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey

Jumped on 10 each of clean&shiny rag company 300 edgeless bundle deal 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vsideboy

Random purchase but my mate asked how to clean the algae from the window rubbers on his car so I suggested an old toothbrush or something like that. Was in home bargains the day after and found this denture brush for 69p. Tried it on my car and the small back brush fits down the hard Audi trim to reach the rubbers perfectly (as you can see from the after picture).
















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

vsideboy said:


> Random purchase but my mate asked how to clean the algae from the window rubbers on his car so I suggested an old toothbrush or something like that. Was in home bargains the day after and found this denture brush for 69p. Tried it on my car and the small back brush fits down the hard Audi trim to reach the rubbers perfectly (as you can see from the after picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Nice (well, not so after using it  )

It's great when you find something cheap that does the trick


----------



## noorth

sharrkey said:


> Jumped on 10 each of clean&shiny rag company 300 edgeless bundle deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If that the 365gsm? yellow towels? I just got them, they are the style i really like. Low pile.


----------



## sharrkey

noorth said:


> If that the 365gsm? yellow towels? I just got them, they are the style i really like. Low pile.


These are the 300, even better than the 365 for coating and lsp removal for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vsideboy

malvern_man said:


> Had a delivery yesterday of BH Atom Mac (forgot to include it in the photo) Koch Chemie Protector Wax and Alchemy Soul Glo 2000 Tire Gel from Clean and Shiny.
> 
> I had another delivery today from Ultimate Finish, a BigBoi electric sprayer and an electric foamer.


not seen those electric sprayers before, lose the satisfaction of pumping them up though haha


----------



## sharrkey

Complementary Gyeon MOHs Evo from Audi Dealership, make up for the scratch they put on wife’s Tt











Some goodies for the MiL car











And some Carscope ceramic coating applicators for me to try 









Probably be next year thou before I can do any ceramic coating now 🫣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## malvern_man

vsideboy said:


> not seen those electric sprayers before, lose the satisfaction of pumping them up though haha


I've just turned 63 so I'm trying to make my detailing 'life' as easy as possible


----------



## Shakmeister5000

I’ve finally got myself Mitchell and King PURE and TITAN after seeing great success on here and I’d love to experience it in person. I’ve also got Monarch wax and a small sample size of Prototype 1 to try. I’m going to use them as a winter wax to see how they perform


----------



## Imprezaworks

Was tempted by that pair. Sww how you get on 👍


----------



## IvorB1H

Be interesting to see what your (experienced) thoughts are vs my n00b review


----------



## Imprezaworks

Where is the noob review mate


----------



## Shakmeister5000

IvorB1H said:


> Be interesting to see what your (experienced) thoughts are vs my n00b review


I feel you’ve covered everything that we need to know. It was a great write up to read


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Imprezaworks said:


> Where is the noob review mate


Here it is









Mitchell & King - Pure,Titan,Lavender & Wax+ -...


Firstly apologies if this is in the wrong location ! As promised in another thread I thought I’d pop on a review of my experience with my first purchase of products from M&K - I like to keep a car clean but I’m not in any way a detailer ! Also I’d never heard of M&K until joining this forum...




www.detailingworld.co.uk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Great review.


----------



## GSVHammer

I’m a fan of ONR when the car isn’t too dirty. I normally use the multiple cloth method which generates a load for the washing machine.
I’d thought I would try the Rag Company Ultra Black Sponge. Went searching online and found Clean And Shiny we’re doing a kit:

P&S Absolute Rinseless Wash 948ml
IK Sprayer Multi Pro 2
The Rag Company Ultra Black Sponge










The kit saves £6:40 rather than buying them separately plus Detailing World 10% discount on top of that.

They also do a kit with out the sprayer, Clean and Shiny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IvorB1H

Queue giggling 🤭


















kudos to @JJ_ who called me personally when he realised my choice of June solstice wasn’t available in 200ml and helped me choose some fantastic substitutes

honestly if you want to spend your next few months detailing supplies budget in one hit (or as in my case have a significant birthday coming up) this is a fantastic kit and extremely good value ! (I’ll not put a link as don’t want to break any rules but it’s the 50+ / Speedway kit from M&K)

if you were wondering the tool chest is on its way direct from SGS and should arrive Tuesday and yes I got a lovely mug, tunnocks, sample wax some QD & Spa too 

😁😁😁😁😁

(man-maths+100hp)


----------



## sharrkey

IvorB1H said:


> Queue giggling
> View attachment 82040
> 
> 
> View attachment 82041
> 
> 
> kudos to @JJ_ who called me personally when he realised my choice of June solstice wasn’t available in 200ml and helped me choose some fantastic substitutes
> 
> honestly if you want to spend your next few months detailing supplies budget in one hit (or as in my case have a significant birthday coming up) this is a fantastic kit and extremely good value ! (I’ll not put a link as don’t want to break any rules but it’s the 50+ / Speedway kit from M&K)
> 
> if you were wondering the tool chest is on its way direct from SGS and should arrive Tuesday and yes I got a lovely mug, tunnocks, sample wax some QD & Spa too
> 
> 
> 
> (man-maths+100hp)


Jeez that’s the mother load, kinda make me glad I ceramic coated mine otherwise I’d probably be down this rabbit  hole . John does have some nice looking kits, Ahh Lily Wax one day lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imprezaworks

Bought done jennychem foam a few weeks back, the non caustic medium strength one. I really rate it. 

Just bought the high strength version for work.


----------



## BrummyPete

Ordered carpro reset and ech2o, after washing my car today I've realised I need something with a little more bite for winter washes, with the ech2o I wanted a cheap detailer


----------



## pt1

IvorB1H said:


> Queue giggling 🤭
> View attachment 82040
> 
> 
> View attachment 82041
> 
> 
> kudos to @JJ_ who called me personally when he realised my choice of June solstice wasn’t available in 200ml and helped me choose some fantastic substitutes
> 
> honestly if you want to spend your next few months detailing supplies budget in one hit (or as in my case have a significant birthday coming up) this is a fantastic kit and extremely good value ! (I’ll not put a link as don’t want to break any rules but it’s the 50+ / Speedway kit from M&K)
> 
> if you were wondering the tool chest is on its way direct from SGS and should arrive Tuesday and yes I got a lovely mug, tunnocks, sample wax some QD & Spa too
> 
> 😁😁😁😁😁
> 
> (man-maths+100hp)


M&k got anything left in the shop now?! 😄
Have fun, lots of great products in there


----------



## olliewills

A few Bilt Hamber bits turned up today to replenish my stock before winter...


5L Autofoam
5L Surfex
5L Touch Less
Aircon bomb
Soft clay

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

None but Iv got a large basket full ready and waiting in a checkout on line.
Gonz.


----------



## Coatings

Used the BRS. UBS next. Not sure how I feel about them. Ease and actual use are great. Not sure about dirt removal yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

Coatings said:


> Used the BRS. UBS next. Not sure how I feel about them. Ease and actual use are great. Not sure about dirt removal yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know how you feel. Have I used one before, no.

The word sponge sends shivers down my spine 😅😅😅.


----------



## 121DOM

Rappy said:


> I know how you feel. Have I used one before, no.
> 
> The word sponge sends shivers down my spine 😅😅😅.


I have the UBS sponge, still in its sealed bag. I have (no choice) used rinseless but cant bring myself to open the sealed bag 🙈🙈


----------



## Eddmeister

Couple of M&K things to try, I of course don't need anything I have bought


----------



## IvorB1H

Whatcha get ?


----------



## Eddmeister

Some snow foam, some shampoo and some microfibres to sit in my pile lol


----------



## Dav3h73

Just picked up some Nilglass H3, anyone used it?


----------



## great gonzo

Nice haul today, ordered late Thursday night arrived Saturday afternoon. 
good service from Detailed Clean.








Gonz.


----------



## PaulAT

A few days late but received some goodies from M&K; Glace, Pure and Diamond Seal along with the Heather wax. Just need to find the time to use them all now!


----------



## IvorB1H

Liked using the diamond seal more satisfying than Titan imho


----------



## sharrkey

Few new items to try on recommendation from Adam, thanks @atbalfour 🫣











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coatings

New DirtLock wash board. Hoping it gives more room in my bucket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Coatings said:


> New DirtLock wash board. Hoping it gives more room in my bucket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I fancy one of these, can you give some feedback on d used?

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

Kenan said:


> I fancy one of these, can you give some feedback on d used?
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


Will do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTS

Infinity Wax mystery box and some rapid detailer. Some interesting new products to try!


----------



## JU5T1N

Had a £20 halfords voucher so got this.


----------



## sharrkey

JU5T1N said:


> View attachment 82385
> 
> 
> Had a £20 halfords voucher so got this.


Was watching one of Sandro’s videos yesterday and this was featured in it, faired very very well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A45 Adam

A few new bits to replenish and also for cleaning the wifes new car when she collects it.


----------



## IvorB1H

Bucket loads


----------



## Imprezaworks

A45 Adam said:


> A few new bits to replenish and also for cleaning the wifes new car when she collects it.
> 
> View attachment 82397



Have you used those pads before?


----------



## A45 Adam

Imprezaworks said:


> Have you used those pads before?


No mate, just went off the reviews and hoping they are decent enough for the price.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Let us know how you get on. 👍👍


----------



## ridders66

I decided to see what the hype about Bilt Hamber Surfex HD was and added 5 litres to my recent order. Arrived today, mixed into a spray and tried it. Have to say first impressions are that whilst it seems very good, it doesn’t seems as good as my trusty Solclens. I think to get a similar performance I’ll have to mix it stronger than the Solclens.


----------



## Rappy

ridders66 said:


> I decided to see what the hype about Bilt Hamber Surfex HD was and added 5 litres to my recent order. Arrived today, mixed into a spray and tried it. Have to say first impressions are that whilst it seems very good, it doesn’t seems as good as my trusty Solclens. I think to get a similar performance I’ll have to mix it stronger than the Solclens.


Hi Ridders, what dilution are you using?


----------



## Imprezaworks

What's solcens?.


----------



## Rappy

For Surfex, I would tend to use at the following..

2-5% for paint & interior
5-10% for wheels & arches
10-15% for door shuts & engine bays


----------



## ridders66

Rappy said:


> Hi Ridders, what dilution are you using?


I tried the 2% first then moved to a 5%, then 10%. It's pretty good, but as I said doesn't seem any better than the Solclens which does everything and it is food safe so can be used around the house and kitchen.


----------



## ridders66

Imprezaworks said:


> What's solcens?.


Where have you been? I've been banging on about this stuff for years. Search through my posts.


----------



## pt1

Visited a local detailing shop today, black magic detailing, great range in stock. picked up these 2 items


----------



## *Das*

_Stands by to be slated for this one._ 

Just bought a new to me car which had a few stains on the seats. Used this product before and it never let me down. I have BH Surfex and an array of brushes, I also have a wet and dry Nilfisk Vax and also a Bissell Spot Clean Pro. But no, this was the product for me today. And as usual did the job 100% perfectly.


----------



## Coatings

Kenan said:


> I fancy one of these, can you give some feedback on d used?
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


Use today. Nicer than the grit gaurd one as it is on side of wall. Used it with rinseless. Think I’ll get another set for entire bucket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IvorB1H

Can it be used with a normal grit guard base ?


----------



## macmark

IvorB1H said:


> Can it be used with a normal grit guard base ?


I've got the full 360° Scrub Wall and a Dirt Lock in my rinse bucket and really happy with how it works, I feel like it does a much better job than a Grit Guard alone. I prefer the way you can rub the mitt/pad against the wall to help loosen anything caught in the fibres without having to reach right to the bottom of the bucket where all the dirt is supposed to be trapped. I'm not sure if it can be used with a regular Grit Guard but it was tricky getting the prongs lined up with the Dirt Lock which it's designed to work with. Slim's have 20% off the Detail Guardz range at the moment.


----------



## IvorB1H

Thanks for the info I was looking at these and like the idea - but for the time being grabbed the 3 buckets from auto glanz whilst they were on offer as I’d been using two B&Q buckets w/o any guards.

I may grab a 180 pack in the coming months to see if it will fit if not I’ll get the base for the rinse bucket and just end up with a spare grit guard 😁


----------



## Rappy

IvorB1H said:


> Can it be used with a normal grit guard base ?


I use the gritguard washboard in my rinse bucket & this attaches direct to the grit guard base.


----------



## IvorB1H

Thanks seen those too just like the idea of having a scraping “wall” 😁


----------



## Coatings

IvorB1H said:


> Can it be used with a normal grit guard base ?


Haven’t tried but don’t believe so. DirtLock is completely different in design and build to GG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IvorB1H

As it happens slims have 20% off detail guardz until 31st tempting …


----------



## Shiny_N!

Yesterday I ordered Rag company, Soft 99 and Gtechniq bits and bobs from Clean and Shiny! Was trying to be good and not order anything this month 🤣 but noticed in another thread that Clean & Shiny were offering a Halloween discount! Thanks Bill


----------



## malvern_man

This arrived today from Ultimate Finish, seemed rude not to use their Halloween discount. 

This will be ideal for when I don't need to use my BigBoi BlowR Mini+


----------



## Rob D 88

Few little goodies as I have been away from here for a while. 

Kock Chemie GSF
Koch Chemie GS
Koch Chemie FSE
Koch Chemie PW
Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel (The Daddy)

Also a bottle of Detailed Online's Yellow Neon Reactive Wheel Cleaner (Pulse)


----------



## Shakmeister5000

After going on to see John live and when he mentioned apple scent in one of the halloween wax my wife went straight on and bought it (Vamp) and plus another (Slimer)


----------



## pt1

Took advantage of clean your car's halloween discount, went for another purestar's twist drying towel, best pound for pound drying towel on the market imo,Also decided to try alchemy's suga coat qd after reading good things about it


----------



## Imprezaworks

How much was the towel?


----------



## pt1

Imprezaworks said:


> How much was the towel?


Around £11.60 with the discount, its 90 x 70cm


----------



## Imprezaworks

Seems a good price


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Mitchell & King is slowly taking over my arsenal


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Trying a new snow foam for Winter.


----------



## macca666

Shakmeister5000 said:


> Mitchell & King is slowly taking over my arsenal


Hope you got the 40% off I placed an order earlier this week dispatched today so hopefully be with me soon


----------



## Shiny_N!

Another week and another order 

Labocosmetica purifica and neve.

Poka premium bottle tray and machine polisher holder!

Thanks to clean and shiny for sorting me a great deal and throwing in free "excuses to the wife for reasons why you have another order arriving"


----------



## Shakmeister5000

macca666 said:


> Hope you got the 40% off I placed an order earlier this week dispatched today so hopefully be with me soon


Yes I did so. As soon as I seen the Black Friday 40% off sale I was straight in there


----------



## IvorB1H

Dirty boy


----------



## Shakmeister5000

IvorB1H said:


> Dirty boy


----------



## macca666

40% off at M&K so thought I'd place an order...


----------



## malvern_man

These arrived today from Mitchell & King.

6" microfibre applicator pads, I bought 5 packs of 6 pads while the 40% off offer was on.


----------



## sharrkey

Chance to try Adbl Tangy & tyre/rubber cleaner











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

A few purchases this week.. 
a cheapo sprayer for general use, 
Tw graphene tyre shine.. sharrkey making me spend more money 😄
40% off.. 5 spray bottles, pure and clean leather cleaner from Mitchell and King


----------



## The Grime Reaper

Shiny_N! said:


> Thanks to clean and shiny for sorting me a great deal and throwing in free "excuses to the wife for reasons why you have another order arriving"


Well damn, we need more detail supply companies to come with the free excuses


----------



## Shiny_N!

The Grime Reaper said:


> Well damn, we need more detail supply companies to come with the free excuses


Yeah clean & Shiny had a load of excuses to choose from! I asked for a couple of years subscription!


----------



## The Grime Reaper

Shiny_N! said:


> Yeah clean & Shiny had a load of excuses to choose from! I asked for a couple of years subscription!


Yea I need that, pretty sure my detailing kit is worth more than her car


----------



## Shiny_N!

The Grime Reaper said:


> Yea I need that, pretty sure my detailing kit is worth more than her car


I've been avoiding the "how much have you spent on detailing products" question from the other half, knowing that she cant be bothered to go into the garage and note down everything that I have bought recently!


----------



## JU5T1N

Yearly stock up got most of what I need from prestige car care.


----------



## sharrkey

Infinity Wax S yNergy Boost 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shakmeister5000

sharrkey said:


> Infinity Wax S yNergy Boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You need to let us know how you get on with the product


----------



## sharrkey

Shakmeister5000 said:


> You need to let us know how you get on with the product


Wife’s car gonna be the Guinea Pig test application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> Infinity Wax S yNergy Boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thought you said you were trying to be good?! 😄
Its certainly a interesting product, let us know how you get on with it 👍🏻


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> Thought you said you were trying to be good?!
> Its certainly a interesting product, let us know how you get on with it


TRIED & Failed miserably along with some Car Chem stuff 
Trying to now buy a M Performance Carbon rear diffuser, if that happens I’ll be buying nothing till 2023, Not long till then thou 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## malvern_man

A few items from the Soft99 sale has just been delivered.


----------



## Deeky Kleen

*Got my delivery from Auto Finesse yesterday.







*


----------



## IvorB1H

Auto finesse doing knives & bread now ? 😁


----------



## Deeky Kleen

IvorB1H said:


> Auto finesse doing knives & bread now ? 😁


Pmsl 😂🤣😂


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> Thought you said you were trying to be good?!
> Its certainly a interesting product, let us know how you get on with it


Tried it out today and was pretty underwhelmed if I’m honest, 10ml product & 490ml water in Mjjc foam cannon. 
Think I’ll try it in a different foam cannon and stronger mixture, no idea if it takes a little time to cure up but certainly not a patch on the instant performance you get with Gyeon Wet-coat as it’s a bead monster after application and very slick to dry the car with towel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shiny_N!

I was trying to be good this month but broke with some discounts from Cleanandshiny 
Just a small order this time.
ONR 
Gyeon Tar
Gyeon Wet Coat
P&S rags to Riches
Some extra Rag Company Edgeless 300's
Rag Company Liquid8r!


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> Tried it out today and was pretty underwhelmed if I’m honest, 10ml product & 490ml water in Mjjc foam cannon.
> Think I’ll try it in a different foam cannon and stronger mixture, no idea if it takes a little time to cure up but certainly not a patch on the instant performance you get with Gyeon Wet-coat as it’s a bead monster after application and very slick to dry the car with towel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Maybe the beading on the iw advertising video is just there because of the coating underneath the boost, 10ml in 490ml is pretty strong? 🤔 just have a play around with different ratios, see how you get on pal 👍🏻


----------



## AndyQash

A few bits from last week, AG Rebound was out of stock, so thought I'd try CARPRO ReTyre as some of the reviews look promising.


----------



## LeeH

sharrkey said:


> Tried it out today and was pretty underwhelmed if I’m honest, 10ml product & 490ml water in Mjjc foam cannon.
> Think I’ll try it in a different foam cannon and stronger mixture, no idea if it takes a little time to cure up but certainly not a patch on the instant performance you get with Gyeon Wet-coat as it’s a bead monster after application and very slick to dry the car with towel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


10ml in 490ml through a foam cannon? That’s seriously diluted.

Try 30ml in a 1/3 of a bottle.


----------



## macmark

LeeH said:


> 10ml in 490ml through a foam cannon? That’s seriously diluted.
> 
> Try 30ml in a 1/3 of a bottle.


It's meant to be that diluted. They did a video using it in a spray bottle but said it was still better applied through a lance, maybe that's because you use more product and have to buy more sooner or is that just me being cynical?


----------



## LeeH

If that’s the dilution through a bottle, you’re not getting anywhere near that in a foam cannon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey

LeeH said:


> If that’s the dilution through a bottle, you’re not getting anywhere near that in a foam cannon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I may be wrong but that’s supposed to be the dilute ratio used in a foam cannon, and the main vessel to apply the product. I’ll try 20 ml - 480ml water the next time & that should match the strongest as per bottle instructions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## macmark

sharrkey said:


> I may be wrong but that’s supposed to be the dilute ratio used in a foam cannon, and the main vessel to apply the product. I’ll try 20 ml - 480ml water the next time & that should match the strongest as per bottle instructions.


Yes that's the dilutions for a lance and they advise to increase that slightly for hard water areas too.


----------



## atbalfour

They're clueless. How do companies like this specify dilutions when they don't know what lance you have or your output.

Gut feel would be to use at the same dilution in a pump sprayer, then go from there. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## IvorB1H

Some standardisation is needed quite a ml / L figure for spray bottles and PIR for foam cannon / lance ?


----------



## macmark

atbalfour said:


> They're clueless. How do companies like this specify dilutions when they don't know what lance you have or your output.
> 
> Gut feel would be to use at the same dilution in a pump sprayer, then go from there.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


It's better than the old 1-2 inches in a lance guidance - but not by much. I guess they're damned if they do and damned if they don't though. If they give explicit instuctions such as calculating a PIR most consumers can't be bothered with that so will avoid the product or use it wrongly, if it's too vague then the people who do care about such things will see it as not accurate enough and will avoid the product. At least this gives you a starting point and if it's not what you expected then adjust as necessary.


----------



## IvorB1H

Fair point but they could put both


----------



## macca666

This is interesting I've got a bottle just trying to get the weather to try it.

I normally use Waxaddict Instabead which is 100ml to1l and I'm interested to see how it compares.


----------



## garage_dweller

macmark said:


> It's meant to be that diluted. They did a video using it in a spray bottle but said it was still better applied through a lance, maybe that's because you use more product and have to buy more sooner or is that just me being cynical?


their dilution rates and the number of cars a 1 litre bottle will cover doesn’t make any sense.
if 1 litre will do on average 4 vehicles that would be 250ml per vehicle, which is far more than any of the dilution ratios they’ve given.


----------



## IvorB1H

I think they mean 250ml of mixed solution per vehicle


----------



## macmark

garage_dweller said:


> their dilution rates and the number of cars a 1 litre bottle will cover doesn’t make any sense.
> if 1 litre will do on average 4 vehicles that would be 250ml per vehicle, which is far more than any of the dilution ratios they’ve given.





IvorB1H said:


> I think they mean 250ml of mixed solution per vehicle


As Ivor said, add either 5, 20 or 40ml of product and top up to 1 litre with water, out of that 1 litre of diluted solution you could potentially coat 4 cars. Or, make up 250ml with either 1.25, 5 or 10ml of product which should give you enough to coat 1 car.


----------



## dreamtheater

Bought a little bundle


----------



## IvorB1H

Not heard of those before


----------



## dreamtheater

IvorB1H said:


> Not heard of those before


Constellation Chemicals. Yip not big on hype marketing etc. They don't push their products on Social Media etc Products that I have used have been good, good value and cheap shipping especially to Northern Ireland.


----------



## IvorB1H

Interesting if my treasure trove of M&K products ever runs out I might have a look into them 👍


----------



## Shiny_N!

My little cyber Monday order just arrived 😃


----------



## GSVHammer

A delivery from Carscope 










15 degree nozzle 
Adjustable nozzle for wheel arches 
Foam lance
Snow Foam
Ink tyre dressing 
Free key ring

Looks good quality kit.

Also got a retractable hose reel as sick of getting the garden hose out and putting it away.










Just waiting on my CarChem order to arrive now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

GSVHammer said:


> A delivery from Carscope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 degree nozzle
> Adjustable nozzle for wheel arches
> Foam lance
> Snow Foam
> Ink tyre dressing
> Free key ring
> 
> Looks good quality kit.
> 
> Also got a retractable hose reel as sick of getting the garden hose out and putting it away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting on my CarChem order to arrive now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like to know how you get on with hose reel...I need a new one soon....thanks


----------



## Peirre

Despite the disruption in deliveries 
A couple of grey IK HC TR 1’s and a couple of IK Foam Pro 2’s turned up today from my order with Jennychem.
If DHL get their fingers out I should have a couple of additional spare batteries for the Rupes HLR75 and nano, and extra chargers for both delivered tomorrow. 
The idea is for me not to have to suffer delays in recharging, between switching batteries while I’m using the machines on a project. This will give me 2 chargers for each machine and +1 battery packs in addition to the batteries that I got with the machines.

OTT?
Probably…..


----------



## Shiny_N!

How many of us on here are not ott though? ￼￼


----------



## IvorB1H

IvorB1H said:


> Interesting if my treasure trove of M&K products ever runs out I might have a look into them 👍


I’m terrible I had a look at their site and ordered some gravity (will suit MIL’s car in spring) as it was £9 then M&K tell me they have a new shampoo so ordered that too just so I can still say I have ALL their liquids 🤣 so much for the kid’s eating… sod em they’ve eaten enough during the year to see them through to December pay-day 🤣🤣


----------



## Coatings

JU5T1N said:


> Yearly stock up got most of what I need from prestige car care.
> 
> View attachment 82874


Thoughts on the Foam+Wash when you use it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

Some Black Friday lots.










Couple more DirtLocks as I feel they work. 

Autofiber Synthetic clay disc and hand strap. Also a couple of their tire applicators that have the interior barrier. Like using their saver applicators to apply and CarScope/ Make up style brush to level.

IK foam 12 Felts and gasket repair kit. Also a IK sprayer to test against my kwazars to see if i like better. 

Lastly Some ShineSupply HoleShot. Our TFR/pretreat game isn’t very strong in the US but this rates well. Comparing to BH twins.











Used A LOT of rinseless but never ONR so got a gallon. 

The new pretty girl on the Block Absolute.

Needed a waterspot remover so Spotless it is….

Speed master Wheel brushes.

So far no LSP’s…. Proud of myself!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

[email protected] said:


> Like to know how you get on with hose reel...I need a new one soon....thanks


Aldi had some a while back, 25m for about £36 I think, I ended up buying 3 of them and have put 2 at different points in the garden so I can hook them together and reach further down the garden for watering the plants (well watering the plants pre hosepipe ban that is anyway!)

But I definitely like the auto reel, makes life so much easier, get one you'll not regret it mate.


----------



## [email protected]

vsideboy said:


> Aldi had some a while back, 25m for about £36 I think, I ended up buying 3 of them and have put 2 at different points in the garden so I can hook them together and reach further down the garden for watering the plants (well watering the plants pre hosepipe ban that is anyway!)
> 
> But I definitely like the auto reel, makes life so much easier, get one you'll not regret it mate.


Thanks for that vsideboy, I'll try Aldis


----------



## JU5T1N

Last of my black friday stuff turned up yesterday, stocked up for the year.


----------



## pt1

One of my bf items turned up today, a spontaneous buy, another lsp in the collection


----------



## Imprezaworks

That should be ace.


----------



## Shiny_N!

Is it just me or do you think someone didnt properly check the wording on their label! "Extremely restores colours!"


----------



## dreamtheater

Black Friday orders starting to arrive now.
From Anachem


----------



## dreamtheater

Car-Chem ordered arrived today as well.


----------



## macca666

New pressure washer arrived today


----------



## Rob D 88

My little package arrived today from YumCars.

Got 6 Pressol bottles with the double action spray heads, 6 YumCars labels, YumCars Tyre Hexgrip, YumCars Glass, YumCars Undress & the Mosmatic 25 degree nozzle!

Now none of these products are needed but they are top quality and I personally think these bottles are leagues above everything else on the market and the labels set them off! The Mosmatic nozzle is again something I thought you know what I really like that...

I have to say the service from YumCars is exceptional as well, my parcel took a while I emailed and 30 minutes later the owner himself called and explained what had happened with DPD.


----------



## 121DOM

Rob D 88 said:


> My little package arrived today from YumCars.
> 
> Got 6 Pressol bottles with the double action spray heads, 6 YumCars labels, YumCars Tyre Hexgrip, YumCars Glass, YumCars Undress & the Mosmatic 25 degree nozzle!
> 
> Now none of these products are needed but they are top quality and I personally think these bottles are leagues above everything else on the market and the labels set them off! The Mosmatic nozzle is again something I thought you know what I really like that...
> 
> I have to say the service from YumCars is exceptional as well, my parcel took a while I emailed and 30 minutes later the owner himself called and explained what had happened with DPD.


Cheers for posting, look great, guess which www I’m visiting next 👍👍


----------



## Rob D 88

121DOM said:


> Cheers for posting, look great, guess which www I’m visiting next 👍👍


Sorry mate, check out the Youtube vids from OG (Obssessed Garage)...


----------



## GSVHammer

Bought off Imprezaworks via the Marketplace 










Will try it out spring 2023


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

My CarChem Black Friday order turned up an hour ago. 

5L of:
Iron Detox
De Icer
Ceramic Fabric Seal
Refresh Odour Eliminator 

1L of :
Hand sanitiser
2x 100ml Hand sanitiser 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

GSVHammer said:


> My CarChem Black Friday order turned up an hour ago.
> 
> 5L of:
> Iron Detox
> De Icer
> Ceramic Fabric Seal
> Refresh Odour Eliminator
> 
> 1L of :
> Hand sanitiser
> 2x 100ml Hand sanitiser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


be interested in your thoughts on the de-icer. 
missed the BF deal, but keeping an eye open for further offers on it, if it’s any good. 👍🏻


----------



## Imprezaworks

I should have bought the de icer, fallout remover and there was another. Next time.


----------



## GSVHammer

Andyblue said:


> be interested in your thoughts on the de-icer.
> missed the BF deal, but keeping an eye open for further offers on it, if it’s any good.


I bought 5L of CC De Icer 2 years ago and decanted it in to smaller bottles to go in the family cars. It works, as I’m getting low I ordered another 5L. 
The new one is blue in colour and my old one is red. The new one was £7.60 +vat for 5L, can’t complain at that price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianM147

DA polisher, some pads and Zvizzer one!!


----------



## Imprezaworks

Vertool forced rotation. Put a cheeky bid and won it. 👍


----------



## GSVHammer

Imprezaworks said:


> Vertool forced rotation. Put a cheeky bid and won it. 👍


Great machine, I own one. I use the Lake Country Forced Rotation Pads with mine but I'm sure other pads will work as well. I've also used the CG Hexlogic pads for light duties without any problems.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Do you use it as one machine?


----------



## BrianM147

Just bought a steam cleaner too!! Not only for my bathroom but I think it’ll come in handy for interiors too. Never used one before but should be interesting. It comes with all the nozzles, bits and bobs. Looking forward to trying it out!!!


----------



## Justbaldchris

Just bought;

Garage Therapy drying towel
Infinity ******* Boost
P&S Rag to riches


----------



## pt1

Car chem haul arrived


----------



## BrianM147

Anyone got a recommendation on a good, compact wet vac that won’t require a bank loan 😂 Looking at VAX ?


----------



## 121DOM

BrianM147 said:


> Anyone got a recommendation on a good, compact wet vac that won’t require a bank loan 😂 Looking at VAX ?


This lot should pay me commission. Shipping free over £40 so add some extra bags and your away. 



https://wetdryvacs.co.uk/shop/shopvac-20-wet-and-dry-vac-plastic/


----------



## dreamtheater

I bought 1 of these in June this year, and it has been used for cleaning the car, dog hairs, I have scrubbed and wet/dry clean on the hall carpets, attached my sander etc...renovating a house and its been invaluable.
The body is plastic, but I found that good as its light weight to move about.









Vacmaster Multi 20 PTO Wet & Dry Vacuum Cleaner


Multi 20 PTO. The Vacmaster Multi 20 wet & dry vacuum cleaner with power take off is an efficient multi-purpose vacuum cleaner built to tackle tough jobs around the house, garage or workshop. Free Next Working Day Delivery. Model no. VQ1220PFC




www.cleva-uk.com


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Don't knock it until you try it!


----------



## GSVHammer

Andy from Sandy said:


> Don't knock it until you try it!


Can't go wrong with those products.


----------



## Peirre

Slighty off topic, but I bought 3 Ikea towel rails to hang/stand my new collection of IK Spray bottles on SKOGSVIKEN Towel rail, black, 60 cm - IKEA and at £7 a pop they`re pretty good. 20mm x 3mm black metal bars, so they appear sturdy enough


----------



## macca666

Few things from Infinity Wax...


----------



## garage_dweller

Bought these in an art shop, saw them and thought they’ll come in handy for applying dressings or something. At 58p each they’re worth a punt


----------



## IvorB1H

Took the plunge on the Boxing Day discount 








thanks to all that have made suggestions over past few months ! I was finally swung by @stangalang


----------



## GSVHammer

Order from Slims arrived.

Chemical Guys empty bottles with heavy duty sprayers
Detail Guardz grit guard and wall scrub. 
Spare rubbers for my other DG grit guard











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

As I was posting above a knock at the door. My In2detaling order arrived. 

KKD Citrus Magic
3D One Hybrid Polish
Carbon Collective 1” and 2” pads











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mekerz

Just a heads up as it's a product I only learned about on here, and it has been out of stock for a while, but I bought some Tac Systems Mystic Bubble from in2Detaling the other day.


----------



## atbalfour

Mekerz said:


> Just a heads up as it's a product I only learned about on here, and it has been out of stock for a while, but I bought some Tac Systems Mystic Bubble from in2Detaling the other day.


You'll enjoy it. Best shampoo on the market. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mekerz

Cheers, currently use CarPro Reset and was under the impression MB is as good but cheaper - but some of the reviews on i2D were saying they were CP Reset users prior and had switched. I look forward to trying it out.

Also bought some GT Iron Oxide V2 as ran out of Korosol, fancied trying something different and the TGA with surfactants from their decon shampoo combo sounds interesting.


----------



## [email protected]

GSVHammer said:


> As I was posting above a knock at the door. My In2detaling order arrived.
> 
> KKD Citrus Magic
> 3D One Hybrid Polish
> Carbon Collective 1” and 2” pads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha Ha Enjoy....I do have those pads also...head now in a spin (joke).... 😅


----------



## [email protected]

*I normally have my stuff delivered to work from in2detailing…********…
and the wife in back ground saying how much was that lot!!….£50.00 darling, it’s always £50.00*😉*….*🤭*…Roll On Spring Time…































*


----------



## Shiny_N!

Haha I'm glad to see that it's not just me that might "manipulate" the true costs! I love how you've managed to get that lot through the 50 quid bracket! What are your "£100" orders like?







￼￼￼


----------



## [email protected]

Shiny_N! said:


> Haha I'm glad to see that it's not just me that might "manipulate" the true costs! I love how you've managed to get that lot through the 50 quid bracket! What are your "£100" orders like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ￼￼￼


 Trust me you don't want to know (£100.00)....I've been co hurst by someone on here....but it was only ever so slightly....🤣


----------



## [email protected]

Shiny_N! said:


> Haha I'm glad to see that it's not just me that might "manipulate" the true costs! I love how you've managed to get that lot through the 50 quid bracket! What are your "£100" orders like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ￼￼￼


*Hold on a minute….I clean and wash in out….Her in doors car twice a month…what’s the going rate now for wash and interior….£…??…*🤣


----------



## GSVHammer

[email protected] said:


> *I normally have my stuff delivered to work from in2detailing…****…
> and the wife in back ground saying how much was that lot!!….£50.00 darling, it’s always £50.00*😉*….*🤭*…Roll On Spring Time…
> View attachment 83420
> View attachment 83422
> 
> 
> View attachment 83419
> 
> View attachment 83418
> *
> View attachment 83421



Nice haul there, should keep you going for awhile. Wish my £50 would stretch that far


----------



## IvorB1H

Bloody good value for £50 😁🤣


----------



## Shiny_N!

Yeah what discount codes are you using to get that lot for £50!? ￼🤣


----------



## GSVHammer

Shiny_N! said:


> Yeah what discount codes are you using to get that lot for £50!? ￼🤣


 For an extra £10 we will provide a receipt with the price you told your wife the goods cost.

£10 well spent


----------



## cptzippy

A couple Of orders delivered today from the Rag Co and Autogeek…


----------



## [email protected]

GSVHammer said:


> For an extra £10 we will provide a receipt with the price you told your wife the goods cost.
> 
> £10 well spent


Can you do 2 or 3 receipts while your at it...thanks H


----------



## [email protected]

Shiny_N! said:


> Yeah what discount codes are you using to get that lot for £50!? ￼🤣


DC50 Quid Wife.........don't tell anyone though.....😉


----------



## Imprezaworks

Needed some more rebound. 

Ended up with their £35 offer of 5l plus 500ml. Their stock clearance box at £25. They then offer discount on other stuff after you pay so grabbed another Rebound offer for a mate at 28.


----------



## 121DOM

The local lake is still 7m down so the hosepipe ban is here to stay for a while. Needed to up the anti on the prewash for the local jet wash so thought I’d give this a crack.


----------



## Muska

I swear this place is far too tempting...! It's got nothing to do with my lack of self control!


----------



## atbalfour

Muska said:


> I swear this place is far too tempting...! It's got nothing to do with my lack of self control!


Blackout is an interesting one, but I've been down the tyre coating route many a time before, they work well but I would set your expectations about what they can achieve..


prep is everything, you need tyres absolutely free of dirt but more importantly any previous dressing, which is why so many people get poor results. Don't dress them for a month in advance and clean them repeatedly in this period with ADBL tyre cleaner until they are completely hydrophillic and soak through, then dry and agitiate with a white microfibre until there is no dirt transfer then use a panel wipe or IPA to remove any cleaner residue.
they take an age to fully cure, so you're always best to do this in warm temperatures or indoor, and leave them without water exposure or driving for a number of days.
don't expect 6 months worth of the freshly dressed tyres look.. whatever gloss you get on application disappears after 2 washes but the tyres will retain a satin finish which repels water and dirt well and that don't need any more than a wipe over to clean. I like to top mine up with a compatible water-based product (PERL or Tire Coat) to maintain that 'freshly dressed' look, many believe that defeats the purpose.

I've been able to achieve the same effect with much cheaper products.. such as Black Pearl, Tuf Shine, Optimium OPT.. based on the long term testing i've seen Blackout doesn't perform any better than these.


----------



## Chrisdriving2

Had a New Year splurge.
Got a wash bucket, grit guard and washboard, Winners Snow foam and Winners Citrus from my local detailing shop Killerbrands.
Also off an Ebay supplier ( Autosave detailing) got some Gyeon can coat Evo, Gyeon prep and the Gyeon applicator pads.


----------



## IvorB1H

Small delivery from C&S








and a tub of Panther from M&K which I’ll be hand delivering to a friend in NYC in Feb 😁 (providing the American authorities don’t tear my luggage apart and confiscate it as contraband)


----------



## olliewills

121DOM said:


> The local lake is still 7m down so the hosepipe ban is here to stay for a while. Needed to up the anti on the prewash for the local jet wash so thought I’d give this a crack.
> 
> View attachment 83458


That ought to keep you going for a while! I'm finding touchless to be pretty good, at least on par with autofoam that I normally use. I have the impression that it is also very slightly more foamy that autofoam, but not by much.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny_N!

And so it begins!! First little order of 2023 has arrived..Best go and hide the wallet for the rest of the month 🤣 ￼










￼


----------



## 121DOM

olliewills said:


> That ought to keep you going for a while! I'm finding touchless to be pretty good, at least on par with autofoam that I normally use. I have the impression that it is also very slightly more foamy that autofoam, but not by much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Postage was the same for 2, so seemed logical 😎😎


----------



## pt1




----------

